# General Marvel Comics Discussion Thread



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought it would be nice if there were a place to discuss smaller plot elements in the Marvel universe (seperate from Civil War and the like).

A few things bouncing around in my head to get started:

In X-Factor a few months ago, Siryn heard about Banshee's death (in X-Men: Deadly Genisis) from Cyclops.  Her reaction was roughly "he's not really dead, he'll be back eventually."  Not to be overly cynical, but honestly, isn't that realistic (which may actually indicate a real character death since everyone expects him to be back)?

I'd like to point out Ms. Marvel one-shot that came out yesterday.  It's good, focused and fairly easy to read even if you're not familiar with the character.  The only downside is the "enemy" they introduce is absurd.  It's a kid with reality-warping powers that make the Scarlet Witch look like Houdini.

I'd also like to recommend Runaways to anyone that's looking for a good comic that focuses on characters rather than massive fights (though those do happen too).  I think it's my replacement for New X-Men (which was replaced by a pod-comic that has the same name, but is in reality an alien zombie comic).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

Runaways is the only monthly series I buy from Marvel now.

What's with Marvel and the big events all of a sudden?
-Avengers: Disassembled
-House of M
-Civil War
-Annihilation
-World War Hulk

And two more planned apparently.

What are we made of? Money?

Give it a rest, and let a status quo be. Jeez. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 1, 2007)

It's to finance the 50 or so movies they want to release

Expect a Exiles movie soon


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And two more planned apparently.



Two more?  In addition to "World War Hulk"?  That's the only one I've heard of (well, there's "Back in Black" but that's mostly limited to the Spider-man books so it doesn't really count as a major event).

But yeah, a good dose of regularity would be good IMO.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2007)

A good dose of not sucking would also help


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 2, 2007)

Whats back in black about?


----------



## stomponfrogs (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I'd guess Spiderman going back to his black suit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Whats back in black about?



Spidey getting his old black costume back.


Can Spidey go a year without a costume change now in days?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Spidey getting his old black costume back.
> 
> 
> Can Spidey go a year without a costume change now in days?



It's only because of Spiderman 3 is coming out around the same time


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 2, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Spidey getting his old black costume back.
> 
> 
> Can Spidey go a year without a costume change now in days?



Thats it? Thats the basis of the entire arc? He changes his costume.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Thats it? Thats the basis of the entire arc? He changes his costume.



He changes into a mostly-black costume as a response to something in Civil War.  The most obvious guess from this is someone dies, though it could mean other things.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2007)

That, and the movie.


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm really enjoying Planet Hulk.  Mostly, I just like the planet they created.

How about Next Wave? Hilarious stuff. That only has one more issue before the creative team is broken up for  other projects.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> I'm really enjoying Planet Hulk.  Mostly, I just like the planet they created.


I picked up Hulk at issue 100 just to see what was going on and was impressed.  I always kinda figured Hulk comics would be less thought-intensive ("Hulk Smash!").

I am interested in the "World War Hulk" event that's coming, its looking more and more like Hulk's bringing his friends back with him.




DeepThought said:


> How about Next Wave? Hilarious stuff. That only has one more issue before the creative team is broken up for  other projects.



What's Next Wave about exactly?  I know it's comedic, but I've never read any of it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the 'Heralds of Galactus' series more than anything else. I'll ofc be following pretty much any cosmic storyline in hope of seeing Thanos reappear (Its very unlikely unless they plan on another 'The end' style series)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> I'm looking forward to the 'Heralds of Galactus' series more than anything else. I'll ofc be following pretty much any cosmic storyline in hope of seeing Thanos reappear (Its very unlikely unless they plan on another 'The end' style series)



You might watch the relaunch of Captain Marvel too.  IIRC Thanos was rather involved in Captain Marvel's old series, and Death showed up when he died.  Seems logical that one would be involved again.

But overall Thanos has too popular of a fanbase to vanish forever.  He'll be back again before too long.


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 2, 2007)

Right now i am more interested in the cosmic Marvel than the earth Marvel.
I am curious of what happend after Annahiliation and Thanos current status, so i am sure i will pick up the Heralds series.

I am hoping earth Marvel will pick up again after Civil War for right now i am very tired of it (but i am still waiting for the New New Avengers)


----------



## mow (Feb 2, 2007)

AWESOME CIVIL WAR FANART


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Thats it? Thats the basis of the entire arc? He changes his costume.



Yea gotta get Spidey in his black suit to sync up with the movies.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2007)

About Back in Black, I'm surprised that anyone would think it's the symbiote


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2007)

Newest Cable and Deadpool was pretty good.

Highlight, Taskmaster admits that Deadpool is better than him.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Feb 2, 2007)

Considering the beating Moony gave Taskmaster a while back I'm surprised he's even showing his face anymore...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Newest Cable and Deadpool was pretty good.
> 
> Highlight, Taskmaster admits that Deadpool is better than him.



Tasky has been in free fall ever since Deadpool beat him the first time


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2007)

I posted this in the Civil War thread but I thought I'd mention it here.  What's everyone's take on the new New Avengers' lineup?


*Spoiler*: _Lineup, spoilerfied in case you want to be surprised_ 




Echo
Ronin (either a new character or a new costume for a character)
Doctor Strange
Wolverine
Spider-Woman
Spider-Man
Iron Fist
Luke Cage (Team Leader)

Speculation is all over the place on Ronin, I'm calling it as Steve Rogers (giving up his Cap identity after Civil War).  Winter Soldier and Hawkeye are other popular guesses.

To me, Dr. Strange was the big surprise, as he hasn't been in a serial for a long time and generally seems about a million times stronger than the rest of the team (depending on who "Ronin" is, I guess).

Iron Fist is the only other change, he kinda makes sense since he's been so involved in the "Secret Avengers" in Civil War.

Any thoughts or speculation?


----------



## Rangamaru (Feb 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I love luke cage, but I think dr. strange would be a better team leader.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I love luke cage, but I think dr. strange would be a better team leader.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yet another reason I'm picking Cap as "Ronin".  "Yeah, a new New Avengers, Luke's the leader *wink wink nudge nudge*"

It just seems unlikely.  Though granted "Ronin" aside, none of those characters are real leader material.  Spider-man?  Wolverine?  Dr. Strange?  They all scream "I work alone."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

Since this is a discussion thread for Marvel in general --

Roma the Omniversal Guardian? HA!

Where was she during Crisis on Infinite Earths or Infinite Crisis?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Roma the Omniversal Guardian? HA!


Who?



Comic Book Guy said:


> Where was she during Crisis on Infinite Earths or Infinite Crisis?


Presumably laughing and peeing her pants that the DC folks think that they are the center of the omniverse "Earth 1"  

Which actually brings up an interesting question.  There was an official Marvel/DC crossover, I wonder what designations they gave the other worlds (IE Marvel's 616 universe, is it "Earth 616" in DC?  or Earth 54?  Is "Earth 1" the 23423 Universe according to Uatu?)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

> Who?



A supporting character to Captain Britain. Guardian over the entire Omniverse (as if).



> Presumably laughing and peeing her pants that the DC folks think that they are the center of the omniverse "Earth 1"



Though, in all seriousness, were she really guardian of the omniverse, she'd have intervened -- the DC multiverse should fall under her jurisdiction.



> Which actually brings up an interesting question. There was an official Marvel/DC crossover, I wonder what designations they gave the other worlds (IE Marvel's 616 universe, is it "Earth 616" in DC? or Earth 54? Is "Earth 1" the 23423 Universe according to Uatu?)


[/quote]

Unknown, so far. Perhaps it's been referenced in the JLA/Avengers Slipcased Hardcover. I've yet to acquire it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A supporting character to Captain Britain. Guardian over the entire Omniverse (as if).


Odd that a character that should be a hand below TOAA isn't mentioned very often.  Of course, I guess TOAA is only mentioned a couple of times.




Comic Book Guy said:


> Though, in all seriousness, were she really guardian of the omniverse, she'd have intervened -- the DC multiverse should fall under her jurisdiction.



Though to be fair, COIE/IC should have affected the Marvel universe at the same time if they're part of the same multiverse.  Or are they somehow seperate multiverses that were just connected somehow....


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 5, 2007)

It's obvious that Marvel is the anti-matter universe.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 5, 2007)

There will be two avengers team after CW? There is the Mighty Avengers with pro regis on that one. And New new Avengers with many of the secret avengers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> There will be two avengers team after CW? There is the Mighty Avengers with pro regis on that one. And New new Avengers with many of the secret avengers.



Three.  Three titles at least.

New Avengers (made up mostly of the secret avengers)
Mighty Avengers (with the pro-reg New Avengers + a few new ones)
Avengers: Initiative (dealing with the 50-states-initiative, I guess)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Odd that a character that should be a hand below TOAA isn't mentioned very often.  Of course, I guess TOAA is only mentioned a couple of times.



Roma's isn't a cosmic character -- just a magic character who's the guardian over the Omniverse, supposedly a larger scale version of the Living Tribunal's jurisidiction but far, far less powerful in comparison.



> Though to be fair, COIE/IC should have affected the Marvel universe at the same time if they're part of the same multiverse.  Or are they somehow seperate multiverses that were just connected somehow....



DC and Marvel are of different continuums entirely -- they're not alternate realities of one another. They're not within the same megaverse, least multiverse.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 5, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Three.  Three titles at least.
> 
> New Avengers (made up mostly of the secret avengers)
> Mighty Avengers (with the pro-reg New Avengers + a few new ones)
> Avengers: Initiative (dealing with the 50-states-initiative, I guess)



Are you frigging kidding me?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

This is why I dislike Marvel.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2007)

Gai said:


> Are you frigging kidding me?



Sadly no.  The first two I understand.  It's a cute concept to explore the long reaching ramifications of "Civil War" (assuming said ramifications exist).  Personally I'd prefer seeing one "Avengers" comic with two different (conflicting) teams in it, but I understand that would get very cramped very quickly.

I HATE the idea of the 50-states-initiative.  It might make sense in the Marvel world, but it's a horrid idea from a marketing perspective.  The last thing we need is 300 new (or obscure old) heroes (or villians-turned-heroes ala Thunderbolts) crowding the line.  It's not like there are already a gazillion underused characters out there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 5, 2007)

Well they changed Thunderbolts now to a bunch of former Spidey villians which ain't bad

But yeah the 50 state initiative? Marvel is really milking Civil War for every last penny


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 5, 2007)

The marvel is really good if you just ignore earth.

There i said it, just ignore it and follow a few of the new cosmic series.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 5, 2007)

We all know the only REAL Avengers team is the one where Cap is involved.

The only thing Tony is good for when it comes to the Avengers is financial resources.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> The marvel is really good if you just ignore earth.
> 
> There i said it, just ignore it and follow a few of the new cosmic series.



Damn right.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 5, 2007)

Im hoping that marvel will clean this cluster fuck up during WWH i mean Planet Hulk is awesome so was Annihalation only downside was some of CW.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> The marvel is really good if you just ignore earth.
> 
> There i said it, just ignore it and follow a few of the new cosmic series.



Actually, some of the smaller name comics are really good.  The writers seem to have more freedom because they're not as tied to the greater universe.

Runaways, Cable and Deadpool, Ms. Marvel.  Heck, even "New Avengers" was really good before Civil War messed everything up (hopefully it will return to it, too).

Friendly Neighborhood Spider-man's good as well, all the big press goes to Amazing but there's lots of little stuff going on there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 5, 2007)

Friendly Neighborhood is cool, except for the whole Uncle Ben and future Goblin/Spidey thing

That thing still confuses me


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2007)

Gai said:


> Friendly Neighborhood is cool, except for the whole Uncle Ben and future Goblin/Spidey thing
> 
> That thing still confuses me



Ahh but that's the focus of the next arc


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 5, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ahh but that's the focus of the next arc



Oh great. 

What still confuses me is who was the Uncle Ben that gave him the gun and what happened to the futuristic Spidey

That and Ms Arrow


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2007)

I liked this New new avengers XD Spidey still has his humour.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't think Ronin is Capt, I think he's someone new since he doesn't know about Spidey's chattering ways

And anyone that spends more than 10 minutes with him will know about it


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2007)

I was hoping Ronin was Matt.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2007)

I hope it's someone new


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 9, 2007)

My suspicion is that it's: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Moon Knight. Think about it. He's usually solo so he's not used to banter, he knows Daredevil so he's got a connection to the group, he's a weapons expert so he can use the sword, and I don't think he's really been connected to Spider-Man yet.


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 10, 2007)

New New Avengers!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That was a pretty decent debut for the new team.

Especially like the fact that Dr Strange in the team


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 10, 2007)

So much shizzle Marvel has made with both Back in Black and Civil War. It pretty much effects all titles but we don't get Amazing Spidey nor Civil War until the end of the month


----------



## Kefka (Feb 10, 2007)

Amazing Spiderman 541 spoilers 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A sniper's bullet changes everything in Peter Parker's life. Clad in his black costume, Spider-Man will stop at nothing to find the man who pulled the trigger and, even more important, the man who gave the kill order. This is Spider-Man at his darkest hour.




O_O


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2007)

The new Fantastic Four lineup

*Spoiler*: __ 




-The New Fantastic Four--Black Panther, Storm, Thing and Human Torch--have their hands full in May. They find themselves in the Marvel Zombies universe in Black Panther #28 and up against the cosmic powers of Epoch, Galactus and the Silver Surfer in Fantastic Four #546.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 13, 2007)

I wonder if they'll use BPs awesome contingency plane for the Galactus battle........


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> The new Fantastic Four lineup
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Zombies? Hasn't Marvel milked enough out of that? Yes it was a great series but please the Army of Darkness crossover is enough


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 13, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I was hoping Ronin was Matt.



Off-beat guess:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Colleen Wing




Also I'm interested in seeing how the new FF line-up interacts with one another.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2007)

Does anyone else think Marvel is making a few to many movies?


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 14, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Does anyone else think Marvel is making a few to many movies?



Sadly they are making to many movies.

There,s a lot of Marvel,s scheduled movies that i think will be a flop.

Ant Man, Namor, Iron Man (yes i think this will be a flop) and a fourth Spider Man movie sounds like potenial flops.

I want more movies regarding the mainstram DC universe though, what about Green Lantern??


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't forget about Luke Cage.

I'd kill for a Green Arrow and Green Lantern movie.


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 14, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Don't forget about Luke Cage.
> 
> I'd kill for a Green Arrow and Green Lantern movie.



Ant Man and Namor sounds like much bigger flops than Luke Cage (if done right it could be good.....maybe)

I would love a GL movie though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2007)

If you haven't already pick up Thunderblots #111 (this week's).  It's pretty good, I actually like the "villian" Jack Flag (wonder if we'll see him again).

In other news, at the end they list new targets for the Thunderbolts.  One of them:  The Scarlet Spider.

Say what?

(Scarlet Spider was Peter Parker's clone for those that don't know.  Thunderbolts is a comic with Green Goblin and Venom as lead characters, could be...)

Edit:
Finally got my hands on my copy of the new New Avengers.

*Spoiler*: _Analysis of new Ronin options_ 




What we know for sure:

1.  "Not exactly" Matt/Daredevil
2.  Not used to being on a group
3.  Skilled in melee combat

Conjecture:
4.  Someone linked to Daredevil, but implied not Daredevil
5.  Someone with non-flashy powers (or no powers at all)
6.  Someone not currently on any of the other teams
7.  Appears to be male (but then again, so did Echo as Ronin).
8.  Able to wear the Ronin outfit and be mobile
9.  Involved in the Civil War signifigantly (the "reason" for the costume)
10.  Doesn't have their own serial (to change costume in)

This Eliminates:
Captain America (very familiar with teams)
Daredevil (Implied by his statement to Echo)
Hawkeye (former Avenger)
Blade (has his own rag)

Current Good Guesses:
Bucky/Winter Soldier
Nick Fury (now THAT would be a laugh)
Moon Knight (though he should know banter)
Cloak (it's a streatch though)

If we ignore the "male" assumption:
Black Widow (if she changes sides in CW7)
Jessica Jones (Ronin did seem to know Luke better than others)
Dagger (an even bigger streatch than Cloak)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2007)

Thunderbolts 111 was pretty good, nice action and story involvement. Gargan Venom actually impressed me a bit and the Scarlet Spider also surpirsed me as well

Sensational Spidey is pretty good. It seems Reeds and Pete can still talk and Hyde is back


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 14, 2007)

So they brought back Ben  meh what crappy excuse was he given? Pulled out of a marsupials dimensional pouch?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2007)

He was just mentioned and it was Scarlet Spider. Could possible be a imposter


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 14, 2007)

They brought back Mar vell i wont be suprised if it is him that is all


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2007)

EvilMoogle's comic review corner:

I'm going to start reviewing comics here as I get my hands on them, figure this is as good a place as any to do it and it's a starting point for discussion if anything sparks interest.


Astonishing X-Men #20

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _summery_ 




The team arrives on the surface of the planet.  S.W.O.R.D.'s  master plan is to split the team into two groups (apparently "team do everything" and "team sacrificial goat").

The latter team gets broken up even more as their half of the landing ship is destroyed and they're forced to plummet to the earth, fortunatly despite the fact that none of them can fly they manage to survive this without overt issue.

So we've got:
Group A: Beast, Cyc, Emma, SWORD leader-chick.
Group B: Colossus and Kitty Pride
Group C: Wolverine and "Armor" (one of the young students)

Issues ends with Group A seeing a giant picture of Colossus destroying the world, presumably from the prediction.





*Spoiler*: _My thoughts_ 




Overall fairly lously, which is too bad.  I really like the previous plotline with Emma going loco, so far I have my reservations about this one.  Colossus-destroys-the-world just doesn't do it for me I guess.

Seems pretty predictable that somehow they'll uncover a threat to the world and save it, thus proving that they're not a threat and removing the corrupt government from the picture.

They also contridict Wolverine's new healing somewhat.  He lands from his sub-orbital fall badly hurt.  He's regenerated most of the way, but says it will talk half an hour for him to regenerate his nose and tendons enough for them to leave (as opposed to the Nitro fight where he was fine after a few minutes from just a skeleton).

Sure, he's still apparently unkillable, but is at least put-down-able pretty easily.







New Excalibur #16

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _summery_ 




Excalibur busts up a group of random thugs in a robbery.  During the gunfight, Dazzler is "killed" (but recovers for no apparent reason, setting up the future plot I presume).  After the fight while they're checking to make sure she's okay Nocturne has a stroke.





*Spoiler*: _My thoughts_ 




For what it is it's pretty good.  There's not much substance to it though.  One more issue in this arc then we'll finally get back to the main plot.

For those that didn't know, the author of New Excalibur had some serious heart problems last year and was gone for about a year.  Obviously this is part of his way of processing his personal issues.  Like I said, for what it is it's pretty good but personally I'm looking forward to progressing the comic after a year of treading water so to speak.







Coming this week as I get them:
Amazing Spider-girl #5
Amazing Spider-man #538
Cable & Deadpool #37
Civil War #7
Exiles #91
Immortal Iron Fist #3
New Avengers: Illumaniti #2
She-Hulk #16
Silent War #2
X-Men: First Class #6


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> EvilMoogle's comic review corner:
> 
> I'm going to start reviewing comics here as I get my hands on them, figure this is as good a place as any to do it and it's a starting point for discussion if anything sparks interest.
> 
> ...


Didn't they already have a scene showing that the race living on that planet was devastating the planets around it and that destroying that planet would be a godsend?


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 21, 2007)

@EvilMoogle: Good idea; anything to garner a bit more discussion (not that I'm one to talk). It says a lot about an X book that New Excalibur was able to last so long with fill-ins and not particularly good ones at that. It isn't that I don't like Tieri, it's just that his writing style is a bit hit or miss, in addition to most of his subject material not being to my taste. But I took a look at the book to support an old Gen. X character (Chamber) and I have to say I'm disappointed about what happened on that front. Being a relative of Apocalypse, in any meaning, is fairly badass but the execution... eeehhhh.

And "Armor" is better known as Hisako, one of my favorites from New X-Men. Almost makes me want to pick up Astonishing for the first time.

Has anybody been reading White Tiger ? Just curious to what specifically you may think about the book's quality itself. Personally I'm really trying to support this book and I think there are some good ideas, but the writing itself is just. "La Tigress Blanca" ? As a nickname, it just doesn't sound very well to pronounce even in the confines of your own skull and it's not particularly cute besides (nevermind the spanglish and japenglish is grating). Angie as a character is pretty good and I like that she's becoming part of the superhero community, as well as the fact that she's gone from canon fodder to superhero without being ultra-competent or exemplary beforehand. But this also makes me fear a bit for the survivability of the character; she definitely looks like a newb, which isn't a problem; however as a female headliner it doesn't really make her idealistic enough, which I think hurts her chances of surviving in an ongoing. It's something of an inverse of Manhunter I suppose and while I personally don't mind... I'm not inclined to believe most people buying comics think like me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2007)

I respect for Reed Richards just went up around 5000% because of this single line


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> Has anybody been reading White Tiger ? Just curious to what specifically you may think about the book's quality itself.



I'm on the line with it so far.  I like the "street" level books, so it scores points there.  And they're doing a wonderful job of writing what it would be like to be thrust into the hero job (kinda vibs of classic Spidey really).  So it's getting props from me there as well.

On the other side of things, it hasn't really introduced anything to grab me yet.  The reoccuring villian isn't that spectacular or gripping.  So we'll see.

If it can come up with an exciting hook I think I'd be a believer, as it is I'm still kind of waiting to see which way it falls...


----------



## Gooba (Feb 21, 2007)

That Illuminati thread made me have even more respect for Thanos than I ever have.  He was able to get them so easily, and a collection of the smartest people on Earth barely are able to do it without dying/unmaking Earth.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 21, 2007)

Can someone help me out with the reading order of the AoA books?  Here is what I have but some things about it just don't make sense.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Age of Apocalypse - Reading Order

Legion Quest
0) Uncanny X-Men #319: Untapped Potential
1) X-Factor #109: The Waking
2) Uncanny X-Men #320: The Son Rises In The East
3) X-Men #40: The Killing Time
4) Uncanny X-Men #321: Auld Lang Syne
5) Cable #20: An Hour Of Last Things
6) X-Men #41: Dreams Die

Origins
1) X-Men Chronicles #1: Origins
2) X-Man Annual #1996
3) Tales From The Age of Apocalypse: Sinister Bloodlines
4) Tales From The Age of Apocalypse: By The Light
5) X-Men Chronicles #2: Shattered Dreams
6) X-Man #-1: Breeding Ground
7) Blink #1
8) Blink #2
9) Blink #3
10) Blink #4 (Without Last Three Pages)

Beginnings
11) X-Men Alpha: Beginnings
12) Astonishing X-Men #1: Once More, With Feeling
13) X-Calibre #1: The Infernal Gallop
14) Gambit and The X-Ternals #1: Some Of Us Looking To The Stars
15) Generation Next #1: From The Top
16) Weapon X #1: Unforgiven Trespasses
17) Amazing X-Men #1: Crossing Guards
18) Factor X #1: Sinister Neglect
19) X-Man #1: Breaking Away

Choosing Sides
20) Amazing X-Men #2: Sacrificial Lambs 
21) Factor X #2: Abandoned Children
22) Weapon X #2: Fire in the Sky
23) Gambit and The X-Ternals #2: Where No External Has Gone Before
24) X-Calibre #2: Burn
25) Generation Next #2: Hither Comes The Sugarman
26) Astonishing X-Men #2: No Exit
27) X-Man #2: Choosing Sides

Turning Point
28) Age of Apocalypse: The Chosen
29) Factor X #3: Open Wounds
30) Astonishing X-Men #3: In Excess
31) Amazing X-Men #3: Parents of The Atom
32) X-Calibre #3: Body Heat
33) Gambit and The X-Ternals #3: To The Limits of Infinity
34) Generation Next #3: It Only Hurts When I Sing
35) X-Man #3: Turning Point
36) Weapon X #3: The Common Rights of Toads and Men
37) X-Universe #1: Last Stand

Endings
38) X-Calibre #4: On Fire
39) Generation Next #4: Bye
40) Astonishing X-Men #4: Holocaust
41) X-Man #4: The Art of War
42) Factor X #4: Reckonings
43) Weapon X #4: Into The Maelstrom
44) X-Universe #2: Dying Breath
45) Gambit and The X-Ternals #4: The Maze
46) Amazing X-Men #4: On Consecrated Ground
47) X-Men Omega: Endings
--) Blink #4 (Last Three Pages)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2007)

Gooba said:


> That Illuminati thread made me have even more respect for Thanos than I ever have.  He was able to get them so easily, and a collection of the smartest people on Earth barely are able to do it without dying/unmaking Earth.



Yeah, but in their defense the gems were in the hands of people (using the term loosely) when Thanos got them.  In the Illuminati special they were scattered to places like "the edge of time" which is a mite harder to track down.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> Can someone help me out with the reading order of the AoA books?  Here is what I have but some things about it just don't make sense.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I googled


----------



## The Rook (Feb 21, 2007)

Gai said:


> I googled




Uh-huh......

Looks like I had the right order, it's just I'm reading all the flashback books which are more f'd up than usual.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2007)

Back in Black spoilers from a Newsarama interview:


*Spoiler*: __ 






> SPOILERS:
> 
> A sniper, hired by Wilson Fisk, tries to ice MJ. He lines up his crosshairs on her and squeezes the trigger, but -- for reasons you?ll see in the comic -- the bullet finds another target: Aunt May. Hits her dead center. The last thing we see in #538 is Aunt May with a bullet in her chest.
> 
> ...



I'm still sticking to my position that May will live through this, however.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Back in Black spoilers from a Newsarama interview:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


May made his current "Classic" costume.  Pretty sure he wouldn't change it with her still alive.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle's reviews:

Reviews of comics that arrived today.  I've got Civil War 7 and a few more at my office, so I'll have to wait to look at those.


*Spoiler*: _Amazing Spider-man 538_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 




Spider-man reacts to the end-of-Civil War events.  He comes home to where the Kingpin's sniper is waiting for him.  The sniper takes the shot, Spidey dodges and knocks MJ out of the way.

And Aunt May is hit in the chest.  Issue ends.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




My general take is nothing happened in this issue until the last page.  I also thought that Peter's thoughts seemed to contradict the events that happened in Civil War #7 (Peter thinks "All I know...  us now that the final battle has started, I can't stop...  won't stop...  until and unless HE stops.  And he won't.  He'll never sacrifice what he stands for.  Not as long as he's alive").  In theory this is just showing Peter's mindset and his picture of Captain America as the ideal of Captain America, but it is somewhat in conflict with reality.

I'm also annoyed that the whole comic skirts the issue of what happened exactly in Civil War #7.  The readability of the issue would be much greater if they just outright said "we fought hard but Cap gave up.  I'm going underground with Luke Cage for whatever reason."  But I guess we'll have to wait for that story.

Bottom line:  May gets shot at the end, she isn't dead yet.  Save your money and buy next months instead.








*Spoiler*: _She-Hulk 16_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 




She-Hulk working for S.H.I.E.L.D. takes on the Wendigo.  Wolverine shows up at the same time (requested by locals).  They fight the Wendigo and SHIELD captures him.

Subplot:  SHIELD is apparently up to something capturing old opponents of the Hulk.
Subplot:  Someone's watching for She-hulk's interactions with the Watcher(s).  They're quite upset that she was at Black Panther's wedding with a Watcher.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




A pretty straight-forward duke-'em fight.  I prefered the fight in #15 to this one, but for what it is it was good.  The sub-plot advancements are compelling though, and seem to be building up nicely.








*Spoiler*: _Exiles 91_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 




Psylock joins the team.  After the initial "hey who are you" fight Psylock, Morph, and Sabertooth take of to rescue Blink, Longshot, and Spider-man who are trapped in a universe that is about to "fail" and be destroyed.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




Exiles is not one of my favorites to be honest.  But to be fair, I started reading it during the "filler season" that has just come to an end.

As to this, I'm rather apathetic about it, it seems like it isn't really going anywhere.  Psylock was much more interesting to me when she was in Uncanny X-men.  But we'll see how the arc plays out.








*Spoiler*: _Cable and Deadpool 37_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 




Deadpool's out to proove himself as a tough-guy hero.  Gets ambushed with Pym particles in a bar and captured by (agents working for) Rhino.  He then proceeds to break free and beat up Rhino and his friends while shrunk to smurf size.

All of this is a "revenge" from a previous Deadpool comic where he shrunk Rhino in the same fashion.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




Some funny stuff (but not as much as is typical in a Deadpool comic).  Seems more like filler though than the rest of the C&D series has been.  Was enjoyable to read, but it's not one of the best-ever comics.

Comic ends with Deadpool still shrunk, and next month's issue is going to re-introduce Agent X (if the tag is to be believed).


----------



## Ize19 (Feb 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> If you haven't already pick up Thunderblots #111 (this week's). It's pretty good, I actually like the "villian" Jack Flag (wonder if we'll see him again).
> 
> In other news, at the end they list new targets for the Thunderbolts. One of them: The Scarlet Spider.
> 
> ...


 
Add in that he/she hasn't fought with Wolverine and Spiderman before, as he/she had to ask Luke Cage if they always talked in battle!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2007)

Ize19 said:
			
		

> Add in that he/she hasn't fought with Wolverine and Spiderman before, as he/she had to ask Luke Cage if they always talked in battle!



True, I kinda grouped that in with the "isn't used to being in a group" in my mind.

You know, if one of the requirements is "hasn't fought Wolverine or Spider-man" that's a *VERY* short list of people.  Winter Soldier?  Only one on my list above that hasn't fought either (that I know of, and that's only 'cause he's a 9-month-old character).  Probably a handful of others but nobody anybody's ever heard of (though this is a team with "Echo," "Spider-woman," "Luke Cage," and "Iron Fist" on it, so that's by no means a disqualification).


----------



## Ize19 (Feb 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> You know, if one of the requirements is "hasn't fought Wolverine or Spider-man" that's a *VERY* short list of people. Winter Soldier? Only one on my list above that hasn't fought either (that I know of, and that's only 'cause he's a 9-month-old character).


 
Well, actually, it depends on when Wolverine: Origins occurs. Because if it's already happened, then Winter Soldier _has_ fought Wolverine before.  Yeah, I agree, this really narrows the list down.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2007)

Ize19 said:


> Well, actually, it depends on when Wolverine: Origins occurs. Because if it's already happened, then Winter Soldier _has_ fought Wolverine before.  Yeah, I agree, this really narrows the list down.



Origins is set in the past, I think.   Well, shoot, there goes the one person on my list.

Anyone know any characters that haven't fought either Spider-man or Wolverine?  Honestly I don't see any characters that I recognize and would fit this qualification.  Any experts want to weight in?

Could be S.H.I.E.L.D. agent #425.  Fed up with the dish-duty that they're assigned now that The Initiative is taking over joins the other side?

Maybe one of the characters that died in Infinite Crisis ended up in Marvel-world?  They _might_ not have fought Spider-man or Wolverine...  but how would Luke know them?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2007)

EvilMoogle's Comic Corner


*Spoiler*: _X-Men 196_ 





*Spoiler*: _summery_ 




The team recovers from their various situations and continue on their process to rescue Rogue.

Super-mutant-guy one by one beats the team members and absorbs their powers (those that have powers), until he comes to...

Sabertooth.  Absorbing Sabertooth's healing factor kills the virus that was giving Super-mutant-guy his powers and reverts him to a normal person.  Rogue passes out saying she was going to kill him.

Issue ends with Cable declairing that Rogue is dieing.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




First of all, a critical error.  Cable does a "body slide by one."  He can't do a body slide by one without teleporting into Deadpool (so sayeth the entire C&D comic).  Bad writers!

Rest of the comic was complicated.  This is after my first read-through, I'll probably need to read it a few more times to really absorb it.  I guess my general opinion is positive of it, but it seemed overly crowded (though then again, Adjectiveless seems to frequently be like that).

I'll admit they have my curiousity about Rogue.  Maybe she'll kill Elixir and take his powers to heal herself, nobodies died in New X-Men in a few weeks 








*Spoiler*: _New Excalibur 17_ 





*Spoiler*: _summery_ 




Nocturne deals with the rehab from her stroke.

Based on what was said in the comic eventually she'll have a full recovery (though she's not up to walking yet as of the end of this one).




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




It was a fairly touching character issue.  Good for those who like to see reactions of different characters.  If you're looking for an action-packed issue, look elsewhere 

I liked it, but then again I like character-building issues.  I'm mildly curious as to if Nocturne will be back on the team starting next issue or if she'll be in hospital-mode for a few more issues.







Join us next random-period-of-time for other issues coming out this week:
Black Panther #25 (Civil War arc conclusion)
Civil War: Front Line #11 (Series conclusion)
Dr. Strange: The Oath #5 (Mini-series conclusion)
Eternals #7 (Mini-series conclusion)
Heroes for Hire #7
Iron Man #15 (Post-Civil War arc start)
Runaways #24 (Arc conclusion)
Wisdom #3
Wonder Man #3
X-Factor #16

@#$@# this is a busy week.  And I'm only subscribed to Runaways and X-Factor up there.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 26, 2007)

Wolverine origins is what a few months after HoM? So it should have already happened.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2007)

And yet again, Marvel brings out more tie-in issues to their big events.

Seriously, who isn't broke here?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 26, 2007)

Its funny how siderman the other was such a ground breaking event for spidey and it has been only used once outside of that event.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Its funny how siderman the other was such a ground breaking event for spidey and it has been only used once outside of that event.



Watch Friendly Neighborhood Spider-man, and pay attention to "Miss Arrow".

"Civil War" kinda inturrupted the Other events from playing out.  Bad logistics, but that's bound to happen now and again in major events (which would be more acceptable if the major events weren't 24/7 lately).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2007)

Not to mention, "The Other" was disappointing as heck.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Not to mention, "The Other" was disappointing as heck.



It was okay, maybe 6/10.  I would have preferred he die earlier and stay dead longer so there was more reaction to his death (I was actually looking forward to the Bugle's write-up of "Spider-man is dead!" but he wasn't dead long enough for it to get off the presses).

But going into the Iron Spidey suit right afterwards killed the momentum.  There was little chance to build up "this is how Spidey is different" because all the different focus was on his suit not his natural abilities.

I really hope that they rectify that now that things are a little more normal (at least in the Spidey titles).


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2007)

What killed it for me was that his first magically empowered villain was a _luchedore_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2007)

The Other sucked

Plain and simple

It didn't explore what it would have been like for a world without Spidey (which is WAYYYY more interesting than him with no secret identity). Marvel has really dropped the ball lately, aside from Annihlation, all their big events suck


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 27, 2007)

New guess; a bit of a stretch, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Triathlon




While ultimately a team player there may be a certain amount of "ring rust" in relation to working well with a new team as there's a whole different rhythm, different personalities, different tactics and physical cues to pick up on, etc.



Gai said:


> The Other sucked.



There is wisdom in his words; it's not even that the plot hasn't been picked up on, but you'd think Peter would be able to find more uses for his brand-spanking new powers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2007)

Not to mention, the Other is still around.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2007)

And Morlun was killed off far to easily. I don't a crap on what the Other did with merging his Spidey powers with his normal stuff or whatever retarded reason Marvel pulled out this time, Morlun should have pimp slapped Peter back to the stone age


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2007)

He was hit by super villain syndrum were they become paralyzed for the split second needed for they underpowered hero to sink his fangs (no pun intended).


----------



## Galt (Feb 28, 2007)

And look at that, Annihilation: Heralds of Galactus #1, adds insult to injury for Civil War by making us sympathize far more with beings who are responsible for the genocide of probably trillions, than we do with Earth's own heroes.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 28, 2007)

Galactus is still pissed off with Thanos, i wouldn't be surpised if he sends the surfer to kill him if he should ever rise again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't wait when Nova confronts Iron Man about the Annihilation War.

*RUNAWAYS #24 KICKS SOLID KEISTER. ESPECIALLY THE LAST PAGE.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I can't wait when Nova confronts Iron Man about the Annihilation War.


Might have to get in line, She-Hulk finds out about Tony's involvement in her cousin's dissipearance in another issue or so.



Comic Book Guy said:


> *RUNAWAYS #24 KICKS SOLID KEISTER. ESPECIALLY THE LAST PAGE.*


Don't have mine yet.  Blast I was tempted to just buy a copy in the store!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2007)

You mean cousin, Banner is Jen's cousin


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2007)

Gai said:


> You mean cousin, Banner is Jen's cousin



Er, yeah.  I was thinking cousin and typed brother.  I blame the fact that I haven't eaten in nearly 24 hours


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I can't wait when Nova confronts Iron Man about the Annihilation War.
> 
> *RUNAWAYS #24 KICKS SOLID KEISTER. ESPECIALLY THE LAST PAGE.*



Agreed comrade comic.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2007)

Uncle EvilMoogle's Comic Corner


*Spoiler*: _Wisdom 3 of 6 (MAX title)_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summery_ 




Pete picks a fight with a dragon-in-human form.  Then leaves Shang-Chi to fight him while he goes and bangs the chick upstairs.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




Wisdom, if you haven't been reading it is one of Marvel's MAX titles (aimed at older audiences).  And it's fairly freeking hilarious.  Issues tend to be mediocre as far as the plots go, but it's worth reading just to see the hilarity.








*Spoiler*: _Black Panther #25 (Civil War Tie-in)_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summery_ 




Parallels events of Civil War #6/#7 as seen by Black Panther and Storm.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




Interesting fight between Storm and Clor that wasn't covered in Civil War.  Also shows how a good chunk of the city gets destroyed.

Fantastic Four readers take note, lots of this issue seemed to be setting up the new F4 team (which will include Storm and Black Panther if you didn't know).

As a side note, why do we have a "Black Panther" title and a "Fantastic Four" title if half the characters in the latter are star characters in the former?








*Spoiler*: _Civil War: Front Line #11_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summery_ 




The reporters confront Captain America and Tony Stark about their parts in Civil War.

Cap's confrontation revolved around "if you were going to give up, why the @#$@ didn't you give up earlier?"

Tony's confrontation revolved around the fact that Tony's been manipulating events behind the scenes since before the start for his own ends ("noble" as though they might be).

In the end the reporters decide not to run the story as they think destroying Tony in the public would hurt the nation (or SHIELD would just make them vanish, either way).




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




Yeah.  Not improving much on the end of Civil War 7.

Also don't know why this is on the list of "The Initiative" tie-ins.  Was barely mentioned, but who knows.

If you've read the rest of Civil War you should probably read this, just for completeness.  If you're just getting into Civil War, skip it, you're not missing anything.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Uncle EvilMoogle's Comic Corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do we have three spider man comics running about then if you bring up that point


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Why do we have three spider man comics running about then if you bring up that point



That is, actually, a very good point 

Though in fairness they do try to focus the Spider-man comics (Sensational focuses on his family/home life, FNSM focuses on his school "professional" life, and Amazing focuses on his crime-fighting-masked-super-hero life.  Er, his crime-fighting-masked-super-hero-life-when-he's-not-at-home-or-at-school-or-on-with-the-avengers rather).

I suppose they could do the same thing with Black Panther.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2007)

I am guessing that FF with Black Panther will focus more on dimensional and extraterrestrial threats while Black Panther will be more on the home front........I still can't believe Hank Pym is man of the year 

The multiple title thing only seems to work with X men since everyone and their mother was at one point a core x man and now that the mutants are scattered it works out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2007)

Uncle EvilMoogle's Comic Corner (#2 of the day)


*Spoiler*: _Amazing Spider-Girl #5_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summery_ 




Spider-girl deals with the cleanup of being recorded fighting with Mad Dog.

She finds out that Hobgoblin plans to strike at the woman with Kingpin's disk and jumps to intercept the goons.

She decides to give up running for student body president as she can't put the students first in her life.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




What you see is what you get.  It's a pretty generic issue, but it's mostly setup in the arc so that's kinda expected.

I do want to mention that I think Mad Dog is an interesting idea for a hero in an alternate future.  He's a bounty hunter that collects various super-villain equipment and uses them to fight (Shocker's gauntlets, stilt-man's legs, "I'm going to emply these suction-grippers I picked up on eBay when the Beetle sold off his old equipment).  It's kinda slapstic, but good fun.








*Spoiler*: _Heroes for Hire #7_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summery_ 




The Heroes recover and deal with the bomb/the boat on a collision course with the statue of liberty.  They then hunt down such amazing villians as Man-ape and Grim Reaper.

Meanwhile, loses his head (literally).  Issue ends with Orka getting some new ventalation thanks to a Doom-bot.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




If you're looking for a street level team, it doesn't get much lower than this.  It's fairly well done, but they dig up some nobodies for them to fight.

It does have one utterly hilarious scene where Black Cat and Tarantula crash through the window onto a teenage comic geek's bed.  If I had a scanner I'd post it 








*Spoiler*: _Wonder Man (3 of 5)_ 





*Spoiler*: _Summery_ 




Wonder Man makes progress rehabilitating Ladykiller.

This issue addresses Wonder Man's ethics and resolve in the situation, and gives us our first real backstory into Ladykiller's past.




*Spoiler*: _My Take_ 




Series is moving from "meh" to "mildly interesting" now.  It does have it's humerous moments as well.   It's not the best short I've ever read, but it is worth reading.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Neil Gaiman's Eternals was a great read.

*marks the TPB for a later date to purchase*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 2, 2007)

From what I heard of the next FF issue, Epoch and Surfer will be involved.... Something about the FF being "powerless" against Epoch.

And did anyone else know that 616 has gone through 2 Eternities since the whole deal with the Infinity Gauntlet? Or at least someone said as much on another site when we were talking about if the Gems will be united again in future.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Neil Gaiman's Eternals was a great read.
> 
> *marks the TPB for a later date to purchase*



Want to explain it to me?  I read it, but I think I just got more confused with every issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, where should I start?

Yeah, the current Eternity is Eternity II, previously known as Entropy, son of Eternity and one of the seven Friendless.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2007)

Who was the mummy? Infinity?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you have an image?


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 3, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Do you have an image?



Eternity Porn is a bit to much for me sorry 

(But Yes there is an Image  Think its in Infinity Crusade)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Do you have an image?



Ummmm well If I did then I wouldn't be asking would I?


----------



## Galt (Mar 6, 2007)

Anyone else been following Dr. Strange: The Oath?  It was done quite well, methinks, despite the rather unorthodox art style, which ended up being able to enhance the storyline better than what I had expected.  And though the ending wasn't unexpected, it was pretty awesome that we got to see Dr. Strange beat a guy with his bare hands.  Always fun.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2007)

Galt said:


> Anyone else been following Dr. Strange: The Oath?  It was done quite well, methinks, despite the rather unorthodox art style, which ended up being able to enhance the storyline better than what I had expected.  And though the ending wasn't unexpected, it was pretty awesome that we got to see Dr. Strange beat a guy with his bare hands.  Always fun.



All in all it was pretty good IMO.  I haven't read any of the old Dr. Strange stuff so I can't really compare it, but I enjoyed the short.

And Dr. Strange wasn't at a universe-destroying powerlevel so that's good too.  (Supposidly that's one of the editing staff's goals, to standardize Dr. Strange's powerlevel so that he's less all-over-the-board).

I do think the plot device of getting shot by Hitler's gun was rather dumb though


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 7, 2007)

Captain America #25 *Spoilers*
Courtesy of Popcultureshock.com


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2007)

Captain America is DEAD!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2007)

My thoughts on Captain America #25 (today's)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm not a regular reader of Captain America, so take this with a grain of salt or two.

As I understood it, Red Skull ordered the shooter.  So if Cap dies, Red Skull wins.  Somehow I don't feel that this is a likely situation.

Now, they did show Cap covered in a sheet at the end (generally symbolizes death), but no one in the comic ever outright said he died.  In that respect, I'm not sure we've really seen the end of Steve Rogers.

Of course, I'm wrong frequently enough so we'll see.  They do seem to have Bucky primed to take his place (or long-shot the Punisher).  We'll see how things work out though.




/edit:  Spoilers from "Civil War: The Initiative" one-shot

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spider-woman:  I'm not going to fight you.
Ms. Marvel: Yah, good.  You'd lose.  Jessica, come back, the war's over.  There's a lot to do and you could do it a lot better from over here than from over there.
SW: How could you be with them?
MM: With them?  who's them?  it used to be US.  Now it's THEM?
SW: Take away everything.  The politics, the egos, take all that away and you know what's left?   Tony stark killed captian america.  Captain America is dead!  And he died fighting for freedom right here in america.  Listen to the words carol.  Captain America is dead.  Now tell me again what you're doing.
*MM: He's not.
SW: What?
MM: He's not.
SW: You're lying.
MM: He's tucked away safe on the raft.  No one knows.  NO ONE.  They're trying to save his life even as we speak.*
SW: How is he not dead?
MM: What am I?  A super-soldier serum expert?  He's not dead!  And I'm not just talking to you either.  Nick Fury,too.  The both of you, come back to work.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 7, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Captain America is DEAD!



Civil War: The Initiative says he isn't!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2007)

Blatently stolen from someone at Fark.com


----------



## Thorn (Mar 7, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Blatently stolen from someone at Fark.com




The Punisher would be so badass with that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

Speaking of which, it wouldn't be the first time the "Punisher as Captain America" story has been done.

What If? had Punisher as Captain America, host for the Venom symbiote, and an agent of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Galt (Mar 7, 2007)

I figure we could all use a good laugh, and since I don't see Cable & Deadpool coming out this week, let me remind you of what Marvel Comics used to be, once upon a time:


----------



## Gooba (Mar 8, 2007)

So, in the new Hulk it looks like the World War Hulk isn't just going to be him pissed they sent him into space.  It is going to be him pissed that they killed his wife, unborn child, and all of his people in addition to the space thing.


----------



## Galt (Mar 8, 2007)

So, did the warp core just malfunction or what?  Cause the first time I read it I for some reason got the impression that they'd sabotaged it in order to kill him (silly, I know).  Man oh man, they're gonna regret this big time.  They should've just sent Hulk off on a moon vacation with the Sentry.  Wouldn't have changed Civil War one bit anyway, considering how much of a role the Sentry had in it.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 8, 2007)

I think the core was rigged so that Hulk couldn't come back to earth.

Poor Hulk  Always Sad and when things start to look good hes king, a hero, a hot wife with a kid on the way and the puny pink skins have to step in and ruin everything. I say Hulk smashes with great Justice. 

BTW what was Panthers reason for joining the F4 was it because the embassy is gone and he needs a new temporary one or is it because he has no ride home? If it's the latter it will pretty sad that being one of the richest and smartest men out their he forgot his bloody Visas in his other costume.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2007)

Gooba said:


> So, in the new Hulk it looks like the World War Hulk isn't just going to be him pissed they sent him into space.  It is going to be him pissed that they killed his wife, unborn child, and all of his people in addition to the space thing.



Did it kill anyone?  I thought the Hulk threw it into space before it blew up.  I don't have my issue for reference at the moment though.

I figured the Hulk would just assume that Reed was attempting to kill him rather than just strand him on a planet.  Trying to kill the Hulk makes the Hulk angry...


----------



## Gooba (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmm, I think I missed that page.  Yeah, you're probably right.

Though I was personally hoping for Hulk to bring his "kingdom" back with him and have a real war.  Too many open questions for how Hulk takes on the world when there are people on it that should be able to subdue him without too many problems (*cough Sentry cough*).


----------



## Gooba (Mar 8, 2007)

Once Hulk gets mad enough he could overpower Sentry, and I bet the death of his wife/child is enough to get him madder than he has ever been.  The real problem I see is Doctor Strange who could just send him to another dimension.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Once Hulk gets mad enough he could overpower Sentry, and I bet the death of his wife/child is enough to get him madder than he has ever been.  The real problem I see is Doctor Strange who could just send him to another dimension.



Canon as of the latest "Sentry" series is that the Hulk gets all calm and child-like around the Sentry for some reason.  Sure they could change it, but...


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 9, 2007)

Ya well The hulk never had his wife and kid killed in his arms before i doubt sentry can calm him then.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The Initiative_ 



Jessica Drew and Carol Danvers looked so hot when they were talking. Tony was being a prick as usual

Omega Flight has turned into a Thunderbolts Jr. Kill the original team and replace it popular guys. Can't wait for Brock to come and pimp slap Gaygan

Iron is being a prick as usual and Drew is looking hot.





*Spoiler*: _Army of Darkness vs Marvel Zombies_ 



We see more about the Zombiesverse and how damn powerful Zombie Sentry is, he ate his way into Ash's universe's Heaven and pimp slapped Ash back to life. *He even survived his Boomstick*

I'm guessing Ash somehow takes down Zombie Sentry

Also this means that the Army of Darknessverse is somehow connected to the Marvelverse as the Deadites is directly responsible for creating the Zombieverse





*Spoiler*: _Onslught Reborn 3_ 



Onslaught Reborn 3 was actually not a piece of crap. The Hulk/Thor fight wasn't much but it was interesting, I was also curious how Onslught could hold Mjolnir but he couldn't which was right. Thor and Hulk get taken out in really stupid ways, Iron Man gets possessed and is going to blast Captain (Double wammy Steve this month!)

Scarlet Witch and Enchantress look hot at the end





*Spoiler*: _Friendly Neighborhood Spider-Man_ 




Something happens. Never really liked this title, especially this month when it's released with other titles that are actually good





*Spoiler*: _Ultimate Spider Man_ 




Good issue. 
Daredevil is forming the Ultimate Knights and has recruited Shang Chi after he got wtfpwned by Kingpin and also wants to recruit Spidey
Jameson shows his soft side (he is NOTHING like 616 Jameson, Ok that was an exaggeration)
And the best part of the issue. Kitty Pryde moves to Queens! CAT FIGHT (just missing Felicia hardy)




All in all a good way to start off March. Hopefully Sensational and Amazing,  New/Mighty Avengers can continue it


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2007)

Gai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Army of Darkness vs Marvel Zombies_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you notice Ash did more damage to Sentry than the entirety of the Avengers?  Hows that for a canon feat?

Also:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well Sentry did get the jump on them. I mean in Ultimate F4, the Avengers surround him and Sentry pretty much bites the person closest to him. And Ash didn't really hurt him, just hurt his precious clothes


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



His chest looked a little red where it got shot.   Even if he didn't hurt his chest, the Avengers weren't even able to rip his clothing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Maybe we need to pit Zombie Sentry against the JLA


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Hulk 104 Spoilers_ 



I don't think Reed Richards is going to be on this plane of existance for more than 2 months 
Gotta feel sorry for hulk, this will send him over the edge.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 9, 2007)

@ Mad Titan
hehe yeah. what a sad thing. you send the hulk to find peace in another planet, he does it. then as soon as he finds it. well, read 104. Start the war drums boys Hulk is coming back. And guys like the Illuminati especially Tony and Reed who thought they had this safer world thing planned out is about to get an unexpected surprise!!! And imagine the whole Planet Hulk storyline thing was going so good. But WWH is coming so I guess it had to end.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers_ 



I take back everything bad I have ever said about Tony Stark, now that he is a hot shiny naked chick. 

I don't really like the current team, although I see their logic.  However, I don't get how Wasp and Wonder Man get the top 2 Avenger slots, over Thor, Captain America, and Iron Man.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 10, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They didn't.  Thor was number 1 and Wonderman was number 2


----------



## Gooba (Mar 10, 2007)

> They didn't. Thor was number 1 and Wonderman was number 2


I meant I don't see how Ms. Marvel could think they were before Tony corrected her.  Either way, WM isn't above Cap.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mighty Avengers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, I read that and was basically like WTF just happened?  I don't generally read Iron Man, but did the Extremis saga give Tony shape changing abilities?  And you know what, even if it did, just why would Ultron come back as a chick again?

Actually, never mind, I don't care.  Marvel?  Leave him like this.  The Moogle has spoken.

As to the team line-up, I kinda was echoing Ms. Marvel, why exactly didn't they just pick a team of all ultra-heavy-weights again?  They're just going to be following Heir Iron Man's orders anyway so they might as well have full power to do it with.

I'm thinking swap Black Widow out for Captain Marvel and swap Wasp (gag) out for maybe Rogue?  Show the mutants some love?  Failing that put another Clone Thor on the team.  Or two.  Eh, nah screw that Tony's probably has a whole strike force of cloned copies of Thor for "special" projects.

While we're at it, just why did Tony let "the collective"-guy out of his sight again?  Giving him to Canada?  Someone with an unknown amount of mutant power still flowing through his veins?  He should be experament #22423 in the Raft or something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 10, 2007)

Not a bad issue though a bit convoluted. The discussion between Iron Man and Ms. Marvel wasn't bad, I never knew Carol disliked Sentry


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't think she hates him more that he is unstable and goes from Superman to Superdork pretty easily.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

Just when I thought Marvel has demonstrated a low for me, I'm pointed out to be wrong.

So far, Runaways and Annihilation are what's tying me to Marvel.

The Marvel big events, I read not because of story enjoyment, but to keep up to date.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 10, 2007)

I take it you didn't enjoy the _Mighty Avengers_ then?


----------



## Galt (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah...Tony turning into the new female Ultron?  totally unnecessary.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok i can accept that the extremis could turn tony into a chick since it was meant to alter the human body extremely like they pointed out in extremis arc. But why did the armor melt?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2007)

... What? 

Maybe I need to download that one before I buy it...


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 10, 2007)

It will blow your mind away


----------



## The Rook (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, the real reasons for why Wasp and Black Widow are on the team in place of members that would actually kick ass is pretty damn obvious.  You can't have too strong a superpower in a monthly comic.  Sentry's power forced him to be held out of Civil War and is now constantly deemed unstable inorder to give him a major character flaw.  Imagine a team of Thor, Ares, Black Bolt, Iron Man, Sentry, Hulk, Doctor Strange and a couple clone Thors (just to piss people off); how the hell are writers supposed to make a decent and consistent threat to a team with this much power?  It really makes writing for a monthly comic hard and pretty much screws up the status quo for all the other titles in the Marvel U (Spiderman is getting his ass kicked, might aswell send the team of kickass superheroes).  Why the hell do you think Cable keeps losing his powers every other issue (he's getting them back in the next issue I think).

Tony had to be written out of the comic for a little bit.  He was already showing that he was really the really leader of the team and the writer had to give way for Ms. Mavel to take up the spot.  Pardon Tony for turning into a nude female Ulton.

I don't get why people are confused about Wonder Man and Wasp being called the top Avengers, they are main characters in the title and have a lot of bias in their favor.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 10, 2007)

Never thought i'd say this but Tony Stark is fit!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2007)

Magik is making a comeback.

I must say, if they resurrect 616 Illyana, I'll be pissed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Magik is making a comeback.
> 
> I must say, if they resurrect 616 Illyana, I'll be pissed.



Speculation's been around since House of M.

In House of M, Illyana was featured as a member of the New X-Men (or the other group, I forget) and was present during the big fight right before Wanda righted everything.

Just before the end of the New X-Men house-of-M adventure, she teleported to Limbo in order to dodge an attack.  They never showed her return.

Wanda only affected Earth when made House-of-M and when she returned things to "normal."  So the speculation was that House-of-M Illyana was still alive and well in Limbo (though perhaps trapped as she might have lost her powers or parts of them when the soul-sword was returned).

Far better resurrection story than some (like say Captain Marvel? *gag*).

Of course, this is all just speculation, as far as we know the New X-Men story that is coming up will be totally different.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2007)

Indeed.

Marvel is really pulling out resurrections left and right, damn it.

For pity's sake, I can't believe they brought back Mar-Vell of all characters. . .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 12, 2007)

So everyone at Marvel's studios forgot about Thanos' statement that death will be permanent? And that the constant revival of heroes/villains caused an uncontrolable tear in teh time/space continuum?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> So everyone at Marvel's studios forgot about Thanos' statement that death will be permanent? And that the constant revival of heroes/villains caused an uncontrolable tear in teh time/space continuum?



They dodged around that, Thanos said people that have died cannot be revived. He didn't say people can be plucked from alternate dimensions or the past


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 13, 2007)

Or being cloned >_>


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 13, 2007)

As you know Cap's shield is taken... Look at what Marvel decided to use as their primary suspect.


Newsarama... Captain America's Shield stolen
Steven Colbert ladies and gentlemen. As you may have known he made Cap's death a part of his segment the Word.

*Spoiler*: __ 



but as we all know... Iron Man was the one who has Cap's shield


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2007)

Mini-interview in the first Joss Whedon issue of Runaways


----------



## The Rook (Mar 16, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> As you know Cap's shield is taken... Look at what Marvel decided to use as their primary suspect.
> 
> 
> Newsarama... Captain America's Shield stolen
> ...


Well I guess we all know who the new Cap is....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 16, 2007)

Classic Avengers?

FFS, Marvel, I'M NOT RICH.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Classic Avengers?
> 
> FFS, Marvel, I'M NOT RICH.



Classic Avengers?  In a 616 title?  How exactly are they going to do that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2007)

I have no idea.

And another big X-Men storyline is coming up in the summer.

God damn. . . I'm really getting sick and tired of Marvel big events. I can't spare that much money anymore. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 17, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> And another big X-Men storyline is coming up in the summer.
> 
> God damn. . . I'm really getting sick and tired of Marvel big events. I can't spare that much money anymore. . .



DOWNLOAD                THEM!


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 17, 2007)

So we still have

WWH
Spidey:Back in Black
Some X-men thing


And why aren't any of these *mini*-series MINI?


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 18, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> And another big X-Men storyline is coming up in the summer.
> 
> God damn. . . I'm really getting sick and tired of Marvel big events. I can't spare that much money anymore. . .



Do what I do in my comic book store. I preview like the first four pages of the comic and if I get really interested on it I buy it. If not I just scan what the book has. In the end I get to read the stories and only spend money on the ones that I want to keep on reading or what I consider a Must Have.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> So we still have
> 
> WWH
> Spidey:Back in Black
> ...



Back in black isn't exactly a mini series.  All of the plot events for it will take place within the regular Spider-man titles and New Avengers.  And it's not supposed to be world altering for anyone other than Spidey and his supporting cast.  I doubt it will be mentioned in the greater Marvel world anymore than "Spider-man: The Other" was.

I'd guess the X-men thing will be the same thing (slightly larger scale perhaps simply because there's more X-Titles).  Adjectiveless, Astonishing, Uncanny, New X-men, X-Factor, Cable+Deadpool, Wolverine, Wolverine: Origins.  If the X-men adventure is slated for this summer, I'd bet it's limited to events in Adjectiveless, Uncanny, and New X-men (MAYBE X-Factor if it involves Decimation, which it probably does so go ahead and slate it in there as well).

The Wolverine titles and C&D tend to stick to themselves (and X-Factor does as well save for the fact that they're dealing with Quicksilver and events of Decimation).

WWH will be the big event for the summer, the others are just garnishing in titles that won't be majorly involved in WWH (like Spider-man and the X-people).  Daredevil will probably have his own plot arc too, just contained within his own book (and maybe Iron Fist + White Tiger (+ New Avengers if he somehow joins that team or reveals himself as Ronin, don't hold your breath)).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

Fantastic Four goes to the Marvel Zombies universe.

Fantastic Four zombies went to the Ultimate universe.

The gap grows more narrow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Fantastic Four goes to the Marvel Zombies universe.
> 
> Fantastic Four zombies went to the Ultimate universe.
> 
> The gap grows more narrow.



I've been waiting for some time for an "Ultimate" character to show up in 616 (or at least Exiles.  Exiles would work pretty easily).

Actually I'm surpised there isn't some sort of mega-crossover "Secret Wars" title where they pick random characters from Ultimates and from 616 and put them together.  It'd be interesting, though from what I understand it would kinda destroy the "Ultimates" universe.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 18, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Fantastic Four goes to the Marvel Zombies universe.
> 
> Fantastic Four zombies went to the Ultimate universe.
> 
> The gap grows more narrow.


And Ash went to the Marvel Zombies universe, and it looks like the Necronomicon might have just been behind everything.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2007)

Apparently there's going to be a Deadpool/Great Lakes Avengers one-shot in the near future (Great Lakes Initiative, apparently).

Wonder if the GLA actually got to be a legitimate team for one of the Great Lakes states?  They were pro-registration, it would kinda be the ultimate slap in the face if they didn't get to be.

/Edit:
On the X-Men Summer event:



> AS: Right. Endangered Species back-ups start in X-Men #200. They will run through four titles (X-Men, Uncanny X-Men, New X-Men, and X-Factor) for 17 parts total. They will be coming out weekly.
> 
> As for what content is in them, the Beast is our point of view character as he tries to track down the cause and then reverse the effects of the disappearance of the mutant gene. It’s a tough story, and it will have plenty of guest stars. It’s intense.



So, X-Men: Endangered Species is going to be totally contained within the normal X-titles.  No extra stuff to buy if you already follow those.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 18, 2007)

@EvilMoogle
Though I believe that was the X-Men event everyone was mentioning. I was about to mention what you said that Endangered Species won't be an event of the scale were others beside the X-Men are effected. Anyways I thought that there will be a bigger event down the road not this one like Fall maybe.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 18, 2007)

Does this mean the effects of HoM will soon be reversed?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Does this mean the effects of HoM will soon be reversed?



Some parts of it probably.  If I were a betting man I'd say they'd reverse things to where mutants can be borne again, but won't repower existing mutants (at least as a rule).

Meanwhile:

(Testing...)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've been waiting for some time for an "Ultimate" character to show up in 616 (or at least Exiles.  Exiles would work pretty easily).



Marvel staff is trying to keep away from 616 and Ultimate crossing over. Exiles, a maybe.



> Actually I'm surpised there isn't some sort of mega-crossover "Secret Wars" title where they pick random characters from Ultimates and from 616 and put them together.  It'd be interesting, though from what I understand it would kinda destroy the "Ultimates" universe.



When Ultimate universe was conceived, staff said they didn't want a multiversal crossover for at least a long time.



Gooba said:


> And Ash went to the Marvel Zombies universe, and it looks like the Necronomicon might have just been behind everything.



No. . . that was the work of someone else.




EvilMoogle said:


> Some parts of it probably.  If I were a betting man I'd say they'd reverse things to where mutants can be borne again, but won't repower existing mutants (at least as a rule).



Jubilee is being repowered later.



> Meanwhile:
> 
> (Testing...)



I wonder what jobbing will follow. . .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Marvel staff is trying to keep away from 616 and Ultimate crossing over. Exiles, a maybe.
> 
> When Ultimate universe was conceived, staff said they didn't want a multiversal crossover for at least a long time.



Yeah, I'm aware of that.  I'm just surprised it still hasn't happened.  I figure "a long time" for Marvel is about a year and a half.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that.  I'm just surprised it still hasn't happened.  I figure "a long time" for Marvel is about a year and a half.



That's by 616 terms.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> That's by 616 terms.



Oh yeah, in Ultimate terms that's just the span between issue 2 and issue 3 

I'm still surprised there hasn't been some sort of one-shot in Exiles or something though.  Even if it were out-of-canon in the Ultimates universe  (like Earth 4239498 that just happens to be very similar to Ultimates).  *shrug*

I know it's totally against the "Ultimates" concept, but I think it would be intersting to see the 616 and Ultimate counterparts meet.

(Who's the next Cap?  Ultimate Captain America!  Wow, I can hear the Ultimate Cap fanboys drooling now)


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 19, 2007)

Seems like Marvel will be stacking bodies this year.

NEW AVENGERS #31 
Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS 
Pencils and Cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU 
No hype! No BS! The most important last page of any Marvel comic this year! Do not miss it! 
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99


----------



## Gooba (Mar 19, 2007)

I _really _hope that 





> No hype! No BS! The most important last page of any Marvel comic this year! Do not miss it!


Isn't trying to say killing Elektra for a second time is more important than CAPTAIN AMERICA DYING.  Pretty much, unless the entire Earth explodes I don't see how they can top that.  I think killing the entire FF and Iron Man off at the same time wouldn't even match Cap.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 19, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I _really _hope that Isn't trying to say killing Elektra for a second time is more important than CAPTAIN AMERICA DYING.  Pretty much, unless the entire Earth explodes I don't see how they can top that.  I think killing the entire FF and Iron Man off at the same time wouldn't even match Cap.


Cap didn't get shot on the last page

Loopholes are great, aren't they....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2007)

Resurrecting would doom Thanos' efforts.


----------



## mushi (Mar 19, 2007)

arr, latest rumour has it that Iron Man has become a woman. Anyone know the comic + issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 19, 2007)

mushi said:


> arr, latest rumour has it that Iron Man has become a woman. Anyone know the comic + issue? Thanks in advance.


He's apparently been taken over by the latest version of Ultron, who happens to be feminine.  There isn't any proof to back this up, but I would put money on it just be Tony controlling everything from behind the scenes in order to validate everything he's done by given the world an enemy for the Avengers to face.

Poor guy doesn't know Hulk is coming for him....


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 19, 2007)

@ mushi

Mighty Avengers #1 

@ Gooba

Apparently it is what happens inside the issue. In other words the preview cover art may have little revelance to what happens in the end of the issue.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 19, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Seems like Marvel will be stacking bodies this year.
> 
> NEW AVENGERS #31
> Written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
> ...




Is it out yet?

If not look like Cap is back. Only took two months this time.


Otherwise,doesn't Elektra die atleast once a year in every Daredevil series?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Is it out yet?
> 
> If not look like Cap is back. Only took two months this time.
> 
> ...



According to the previews (re: Cap)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tony spread a rumor that Cap was still alive somewhere in order to lure the "New Avengers" into a trap.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 19, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Resurrecting would doom Thanos' efforts.



Too late. Maya Lopez was revived by Elektra


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain America revived as an agent of the Hand


----------



## Gooba (Mar 20, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Captain America revived as an agent of the Hand


As cheap as that would be, I think any other way would be even worse.  At least they have preexisting cred for resurrection.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 20, 2007)

Although that would be the ultimate insult to his character, it would be awesome to see Tony's face when evil ninja Cap comes busting in.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Mar 20, 2007)

Holy crap, they really should just Elektra come back this time with a new name like "Scapegoat" or "Pin-cushion".


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Although that would be the ultimate insult to his character, it would be awesome to see Tony's face when evil ninja Cap comes busting in.



Though in all fairness to the character, if it's possible for _anyone_ to brute will their way out of the Hand's brainwashing, I would think Cap could as well.

Though Ninja Captain America could be fun in a Deadpoolesque way.  Maybe if they do the zillion different Captain America game Deadpool could pull a Cappool.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 20, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> *Is it out yet?*
> 
> If not look like Cap is back. Only took two months this time.
> 
> ...



Pretty obvious it isn't out yet. Look at the issue number. Gives a very good clue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2007)

Gai said:


> Too late. Maya Lopez was revived by Elektra



I wonder what happens when Quesada would be alerted that the so-called "Dead means dead" policy is clearly breached. Multiple times, even after it was supposedly employed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 20, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what happens when Quesada would be alerted that the so-called "Dead means dead" policy is clearly breached. Multiple times, even after it was supposedly employed.



As far as Marvel is concerned, anything over a year old is non-canon


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 21, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what happens when Quesada would be alerted that the so-called "Dead means dead" policy is clearly breached. Multiple times, even after it was supposedly employed.



Specially after all they have done to enforce that (Including The End) Marvel Universe will get fucked again and need a reset


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2007)

And Capt will be back if that happens

Damn it


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 21, 2007)

He's mad he's pissed. He has decided to go on a rampage and sworn to kill whoever it was responsible for shooting Aunt May. He is now officially Back in Black! Things are just getting worse for good ol' webhead. Now he has the Batman interrogation technique. Oh wells 539 of ASM is out.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 21, 2007)

I think Petey killed some people


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a random comment, if you like the X-titles at all, you should be reading X-Factor.  It's my favorite of all of them at the moment (though it doesn't have any of the flashy characters in it.  No Rogue, no Wolverine, etc).


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Just a random comment, if you like the X-titles at all, you should be reading X-Factor.  It's my favorite of all of them at the moment (though it doesn't have any of the flashy characters in it.  No Rogue, no Wolverine, etc).



QFT. Layla Miller is adorably awesome.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 22, 2007)

It seems two of are favorite wall crawlers are about to go bat shit on everything in their path.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 22, 2007)

And they're gonna get married.  It's under marvel's radar enough to actually happen and stick.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, Spidey is badass when pissed.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Mar 22, 2007)

Question: How do you stop a sniper?
Answer: Throw a car at him. 

On a side note, it must suck to be the superhero team that got stuck with Alaska in the 50 state initiative. In contrast the ones that got Hawaii must be having a good time on the beach.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Wow, Spidey is badass when pissed.



Did you see the Spidey pics in the Ownage thread after a fight with Iron Man (coming up after "back in black" apparently late summer/fall)?

Apparently Spidey's rep's going to go up a bit...

When he lets loose and goes all out he can do scary things.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 22, 2007)

If that is true EM then I am looking forward to it.

Fuckin Tony bribed a guy just to fight Spidey to join the Initiative, Any time where Tony gets his butt kicked up and down NY count me IN.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2007)

Spidey rox. I hope he stays black forever


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Did you see the Spidey pics in the Ownage thread after a fight with Iron Man (coming up after "back in black" apparently late summer/fall)?
> 
> Apparently Spidey's rep's going to go up a bit...
> 
> When he lets loose and goes all out he can do scary things.



Yeah I saw that pic. I think it is the August issue. Forgot which site I saw it on but yeah that is something that I am very much anticipating.

Also after discussions in a game of Hold 'Em earlier on the day. Me and my friends found some faults in the issue. 

- Aunt May's maiden name being Fitzgerald. Is it just me or wasn't it pointed out that her maiden name was Reilly. Remember clone spidey. His name was derived from Aunt May and Uncle Ben. So where the hell did Fitzgerald come from?!

- The other being the cop didn't notice Peter Parker.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Mar 23, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> - The other being the cop didn't notice Peter Parker.



That could be explained away by the fact he only had a moment to recognize him. Some people are a little slow.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 23, 2007)

Exiles 92 was funny

Wolverine is sleeping with Sue Storm
Reed Richards is sleeping with Elektra
*Sabretooth beats up Captain America*
Sue kills Nick Fury and Callisto

This is not your month Steven.

Ultimate Power #4 is probably the best of the mini series so far, the Thor/Nick/Spiderman dialogue was pretty cool


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2007)

Fitzgerald?!

FITZGERALD?!

FOR PITY'S SAKE. . . BEN FREAKIN REILLY!

FREAKING MARVEL AND ITS STUPID CRAP CONTINUITY!!!


----------



## Galt (Mar 23, 2007)

just slightly the most hilarious mistake they've made recently.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 23, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> That could be explained away by the fact he only had a moment to recognize him. Some people are a little slow.



Yeah a friend pointed out that maybe the cop is doing what he is supposed to.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 23, 2007)

> Sabretooth beats up Captain America


That actually makes sense, he has taken it to Wolverine more often than not (I am sad to admit) and Wolvie has had some real strong showings against Cap like in Origins.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 23, 2007)

_There will be a cemetery, all the white crosses stood in rows, near chalk marks on a giant scorecard.

I'll read it quietly, without fuss.

Steven Grant Rogers. Born 1917 Several decades an American soldier and icon, now assassinated and buried in the rain.

Is that what happens to them? A life of conflict with no time for rest, so that when it's done, only their enemies stand as victors.

Heroic lives, ending tragically. Quasar, Banshee, all of Nova Corps. . . few ever die in bed.

Something in their personalities, perhaps? Their very character? Some suicidal, animal urge to make order from chaos?

Hurm. They do what they chose to do.

Others sell their souls to the devil in armour. Some hide and do what they do.

Regrdless, the green one is coming. . .

The future is bearing down like an express train._


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 23, 2007)

Gooba said:


> That actually makes sense, he has taken it to Wolverine more often than not (I am sad to admit) and Wolvie has had some real strong showings against Cap like in Origins.



But Exiles Sabretooth lacks the adamantium skeleton


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2007)

I was thinking he lacks hatred.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2007)

Which random-thing-that-will-never-happen do you think will happen first:


Daredevil gets cured of blindness
We learn "what Layna knows"
We hear about what happened to Spider-man's kid
Deadpool has a completely lucid and appropriate thought.
X-man returns in some substantial factor.
We see an event that involves the X-Men, Daredevil, the Avengers (any), and the Cosmic characters all involved and aware of the same things.

Feel free to add if you can think of any.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't see how X-Man returns, since his essence is dispersed through all humanity on arguably another Earth.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't see how X-Man returns, since his essence is dispersed through all humanity on arguably another Earth.



Well, he could find a dimensional anomaly and get sucked into the future at some vague point in time before he dispersed his essence...

Or we could find out that Scarlet Witch thought the world needed X-Man and brought him back somewhere/somehow.

Or beast could build a life-essence-magnet that pulls him back together while working on a way to return mutant's powers.

Sure none of them make sense and they all devalue his "death" (such as it was), but...


----------



## Id (Mar 26, 2007)

Good damn it. I would have liked for X-Man to have stopped Jesus Cable and not Silver Surfer.

Even if it was a one time thing.
I mean Nate learned so much in a short spam of time. And I am sure he would have understand Cable better then anyone.

That and Shaman X-Man reminds me of a mini Silver Surfer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay...  some loony speculation on "Ronin" in the New Avengers.  Really Loony.  Like totally out there.

Minor spoilers from New Avengers. 


*Spoiler*: _EvilMoogle's Crazyness_ 




So, the newest New Avengers ends with the new New Avengers (minus Ronin and Echo) facing off against the Mighty Avengers.

Lets Recap that:

New Avengers:

Luke Cage
Dr. Strange
Spider-man
Spider-woman
Iron Fist
Wolverine
Echo (Not present during this fight)
Ronin (Not present during this fight)

Mighty Avengers

Ares
Wonder Man
Sentry
Iron Man
Ms. Marvel
Wasp
Black Widow

So the New Avengers are outnumbered, outgunned, and in a SHIELD prison.  If this were in the battledome it would be the worst thread ever (minus Dr. Strange any of the first 5 "Mighty Avengers" should be able to solo the New Avengers).

Even making the assumption that Sentry sits and cries in the corner rather than fighting, that still leaves Dr. Strange to deal with Ms. Marvel, Wonder Man, and Iron Man (and eventually Ares, though I think that Spider-man could at least distract Ares for a few minutes).

So I thought about Ronin possibly showing up out of nowhere during the SHIELD fight (which kinda makes sense, we know that sometime between SHIELD events and when they get to Japan Ronin shows up).  It's possible that Ronin was contacted before going to the prison and set up as a contingency plan.

Now for this to help matters, Ronin needs to be someone with significant enough firepower to make a difference, yes?

I was also thinking: "You know, Dr. Strange was charged with 'hiding the Soul Gem and keeping it safe' before all this Civil War stuff started.  Where would Dr. Strange think the best place to keep the Soul Gem safe is?"

So I came to the conclusion:  Ronin is Adam Warlock.

Loony.  Implausible.  Crazy.  Disregards evidence already presented.  Ignores the whole "Daredevil sent me" bit in the previous issue.  Yeah, I know.

But wouldn't it be interesting?  Plus going by the archtypes presented in "Mighty Avengers" the New Avengers need a "Thor".  Adam qualifies IMO.




End loony theory.  If I'm right, you heard it here first.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Well, he could find a dimensional anomaly and get sucked into the future at some vague point in time before he dispersed his essence...



Marvel wouldn't be stupid to do the same thing twice. Then again, Amazing Spider-Man #529 is a really crappy issue with regards to continuity. . .



> Or we could find out that Scarlet Witch thought the world needed X-Man and brought him back somewhere/somehow.



That'd be quite extreme -- Wanda only knows Nate by name and role in Onslaught, and it's unknown whether Nate 'died' on Earth 616.



> Or beast could build a life-essence-magnet that pulls him back together while working on a way to return mutant's powers.



Oi vey. . .



> Sure none of them make sense and they all devalue his "death" (such as it was), but...



Exiles, Mike the Shaman, AOA (Mutant Alpha and Jean!), the Harvesters, and/or cosmics.



			
				Id said:
			
		

> Good damn it. I would have liked for X-Man to have stopped Jesus Cable and not Silver Surfer.
> 
> Even if it was a one time thing.
> I mean Nate learned so much in a short spam of time. And I am sure he would have understand Cable better then anyone.
> ...



When the Shaman angle was used, the X-Man series decreased in popularity. Quite a few titles during the 2000 revolution fell in sales and were cancelled, like Soldier X.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey, I never said any of them were _good_ ways for them to bring Nate back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

Very few character resurrections are good though. I can't of a good one in recent memory.

(If you put forth Cassandra Cain, don't bother -- everyone knows where I stand on that point).

On another note, anyone notice the number of continuity mistakes in Back in Black Part 1?


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> When the Shaman angle was used, the X-Man series decreased in popularity. Quite a few titles during the 2000 revolution fell in sales and were cancelled, like Soldier X.



That?s no excuse to kill of his character.
He still needed time for more development.
On the other hand they did make him some what godly.
Maybe a different approach could have bin met. Like using him on a limited basis in times of need ala Dr. Strange or when cosmic turbulence is taking place (coughannihilation cough)  .

Cant say much for Black Panther (never really read any of its material)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> On another note, anyone notice the number of continuity mistakes in Back in Black Part 1?



My favorite was the super-webbing.  He webbed the costume in it's hiding place with a webbing that's only supposed to last an hour or two (unless we're supposed to believe he went to hide it years later when he had organic webbing that still doesn't last too terribly long).

Eh...  I like the idea of Peter going out on a vengeful rampage.  It's a bit dark, but I like a bit of darkness.  I don't honestly see a need for the black costume though.

Personally from reading ASM-539 I'd prefer to just see him in his normal street clothes kicking the #@$@ out of the baddies.  "Hi, I'm Peter.  You tried to kill my Aunt May.  I hope you made out your will."

Though I am more than slightly annoyed that I know Kingpin's going to somehow live through this arc (if for no other reason than the fact that if Kingpin's going down, it's going to be in Daredevil).  I'm predicting that Peter cuts a swath through various low-life and villainy to find out Kingpin's responsible.  Fights his way to Kingpin.  Beats the snot out of Kingpin only to hesitate before finishing him off.  Kingpin will make some comment about Peter killing him which will cause Peter to realize that he's not a killer and shouldn't be in this for vengeance.

He'll go home to find out that Aunt May's on death's door now, thus leading into "One More Day."


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Fitzgerald?!
> 
> FITZGERALD?!
> 
> ...



So ? Just change his name to Ben Fitzgerald; it's not like anyone will notice.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2007)

The current Spider arc kinda draws parallel to the current Ultimate Spider Arc; Ultimate Knights


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2007)

Except its only Peter bent on ripping someones spine out through their face


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 29, 2007)

Yay Kingpin!

This week was somewhat of a break for Marvel. Nothing really spectacular came out besides the 2nd Printing of Captain America #25. Aside from that the only book worth picking up this week from Marvel would be from the Ultimate line. Ultimate Spider-Man. 

This upcoming week should be a big one. Avengers: Initiative, Fallen Son: Wolverine, Omega Flight, Runaways, Dark Tower Gunslinger Born, and for those anticipating WWH... The prologue to it is finished with Incredible Hulk 105.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Yay Kingpin!
> 
> This week was somewhat of a break for Marvel. Nothing really spectacular came out besides the 2nd Printing of Captain America #25. Aside from that the only book worth picking up this week from Marvel would be from the Ultimate line. Ultimate Spider-Man.
> 
> This upcoming week should be a big one. Avengers: Initiative, Fallen Son: Wolverine, Omega Flight, Runaways, Dark Tower Gunslinger Born, and for those anticipating WWH... The prologue to it is finished with Incredible Hulk 105.



I haven't gotten my usual pulls yet this week, but I did look at F4 and Black Panther and I'd just like to say they're utter crap this week.  Total utter crap.


----------



## Galt (Mar 30, 2007)

So...what the hell is Uatu doing with a damn Ultimate Nullifier?


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 30, 2007)

I hear its a good paperweight


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2007)

Fantastic Four was pretty wtfage (Tony _NOT_ in his suit?)
Ultimate Spidey was good as usual and left with a great ending. I'm gonna miss Bendis
Wolverine was stupid as usual ever since Civil War started
Wonder Woman 6 was silly but Diana looks hot. I still want to know how on earth the 'Who is Wonder Woman' arc finishes
Heroes for Hire #8 was just insane. Orka dies (Wtf? He was cool). Shang Chi goes beserk (honestly, he could hadle Logan or Steve), they find out Orka dies and don't even care. Tarantula and Shang were about to get it on and blah blah blah. Insane stuff
Sensational Spidey sucks, almost FNSM level suckiness


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 30, 2007)

Gai said:


> Sensational Spidey sucks, almost FNSM level suckiness



Nah I wouldn't go that far. I think while SSM isn't at the level of Ultimate Spidey as in must buy book. It sure isn't at the level of FNSM level of burn that pile of garbage. Roberto is dishing out good stories in my opinion. But nothing that is like wow.



> Wolverine was stupid as usual ever since Civil War started



The comic was not a tie-in to Civil War. The storyline began while Civil War was still on (due to delays of course). It's a 6-issue storyline so I will have to hold my judgement on it. It has it's ups and downs. Though I have to say it has gotten a little better than when it started off.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate X-Men 80_ 



Phew, good to see Prof isn't dead.


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay for those who might have thought Marvel has lost their minds on the recent ASM. Here's a snippit from Newsarama's Joe Friday's (a weekly Q&A session with Marvel Editor in Chief Joe Quesada).



			
				newsarama.com said:
			
		

> _Q: Themanofbat 03-24-2007 05:15 PM
> 
> Inasmuch as I've enjoyed JMS' run on Amazing Spider-Man, I've really got to wonder who edits his books, because a few doozies really got by the last issue (ASM #539).
> 
> ...



Well, ASM 539 is not sold out as far as I know. So there's your once in a lifetime chance to see in print Aunt May's other maiden name. As the second print and TPB form will have Reilly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2007)

With regards to the black costume, Mary Jane threw it in the fire when after Peter dealt with Venom, returning to a copy of his classic costume she bought while they were in Germany.


----------



## carnage (Mar 30, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Nah I wouldn't go that far. I think while SSM isn't at the level of Ultimate Spidey as in must buy book. It sure isn't at the level of FNSM level of burn that pile of garbage. Roberto is dishing out good stories in my opinion. But nothing that is like wow.



I liked the spiderman 2099 spidey better than sensational spidey.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> With regards to the black costume, Mary Jane threw it in the fire when after Peter dealt with Venom, returning to a copy of his classic costume she bought while they were in Germany.



He somehow had it in a chest in a attic after MJ 'died'. This was around the time Brock's ex wife commits suicide

Marvel + continuity = filler


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 31, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ultimate X-Men 80_
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, good to see Prof isn't dead.




*Spoiler*: __ 



dead for an issue and a half. i wonder if that is a record 






			
				symbiote said:
			
		

> I liked the spiderman 2099 spidey better than sensational spidey.



So I take it that you read the Exiles. If your aren't. It is a suggestion as that is where good ol' Miguel is at the moment. but since you mention an alternate Spidey (that isn't 616-Peter Parker). I would have to pick this guys as the best alternate...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Gooba, did you read the latest Marvel Zombies vs Army of Darknes?!?!?!?!

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

FNSM sucked and had the weirdest plot crap twist whatever. 

The conclusion to Annihlation: Heralds SUCKED MAJOR CRAP. Aegis and Tenebrous were beaten FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR too easily

Great way to ruin Annihlation Marvel

Omega Flight looks pretty good, can't wait until Beta Ray Bill pops in and then starts taking names.

And the Initiative is pretty good as well, Gauntlet is a real crack up


----------



## The Rook (Apr 5, 2007)

Gai said:


> Hey Gooba, did you read the latest Marvel Zombies vs Army of Darknes?!?!?!?!
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Screw everything so far.  That was the best closing page to a comic this year.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2007)

Marvel Zombies vs Army of Darkness is hilarious, especially that scene with the Runaways and Blob being chased.

Also seeing Punisher get owned like that was so awesome


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2007)

Initiative they make it seem like they found Cap jr. then they nuke his brain :S


----------



## The Rook (Apr 5, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Initiative they make it seem like they found Cap jr. then they nuke his brain :S


We don't know what the twist ending was though.

I'm afraid he'll just come back to life, but maybe if we're lucky, they will do something cool with it.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 5, 2007)

SCREW YOU ALL!  He is fine, he has shaken off being zombified before.


----------



## Noah (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know what I did to please God enough so that he'd grace us with AoDvsMZ, but I'd better keep doing whatever it was. I'll bet that Zombie DD made his way up Fisk's tower and saw the rotting corpse. "Dammit, Castle!"

Most of the Initiative kids seem like crap, but I like the concept of Trauma. Especially when he's supposed to be on a team.

...but who the hell is The Gauntlet and where did he come from?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 5, 2007)

After reading the Initiative, it seems like Marvel just loved killing off Cap so much they couldn't resist doing it again.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Apr 5, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> Most of the Initiative kids seem like crap, but I like the concept of Trauma. Especially when he's supposed to be on a team.
> 
> ...but who the hell is The Gauntlet and where did he come from?



Hey, don't be hating on Cloud Nine. Finally a normal girl that realizes the barbie like appearance of the other marvel superheroines.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 5, 2007)

The funny thing is that she might not have the barbie look but she's still attractively drawn, with no body fat whatsoever! And I didn't really like the initiative. This whole thing just seems like the dumbest thing ever. treating people with powers like army recruits? Dumb. Especially since I'm in the army. Still, I find it hilarious that the show this Guantlet as a superhero helping our soldiers during war, and pull him away to train rookies, and make no allusion to why America's superheroes don't just help end the war there.


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 5, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks that most of these Initiative guys will be royally screwed by the end of WWH ? Perhaps Tony, during one of his dick frenzies, will use them as cannon fodder. >.>


----------



## carnage (Apr 5, 2007)

No you aren't wanderer  I also agree with you. great minds think alike.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that most of these Initiative guys will be royally screwed by the end of WWH ? Perhaps Tony, during one of his dick frenzies, will use them as cannon fodder. >.>



They've inferred as much.  Said that shortly after he lands there's going to be a "trial by fire" for the Initiative guys (many of whom it will be their first combat experience.  For the sake of realism one hopes that it's also the last for a good number of them).


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 5, 2007)

If the Initiative was going to be a Mini which it originally was I would have agreed with you Wanderer. But now that this thing has turned into an ongoing series. So I have an inkling that only a few will meet their ends.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> If the Initiative was going to be a Mini which it originally was I would have agreed with you Wanderer. But now that this thing has turned into an ongoing series. So I have an inkling that only a few will meet their ends.



In all fairness you're likely right.

But what they _could_ do is just kill off a handful of the Initiative members every few issues just to prove how dangerous a job they have.

Would be kinda cool, keep the staff constant but cycle through students as they get killed/eaten/transformed into Brood hivelings.

On a side note, anyone else think that She-Hulk must be pretty busy?  Agent of SHIELD, Trainer for the Initiative, and running her own special task force "in her free time"?


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 5, 2007)

@ EvilMoogle
Then comes the question. Will most of the Initiative deaths fall on the hands of the Hulk or on the hands of arachnaphobes? So far Hulk is down 1-0 lol.

I see She-Hulk not being busy for long. But yeah I agree she has a good number of stuff on her hands at the moment.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2007)

Gooba said:


> SCREW YOU ALL!  He is fine, he has shaken off being zombified before.



     



Red_Squirrel said:


> I don't know what I did to please God enough so that he'd grace us with AoDvsMZ, but I'd better keep doing whatever it was. I'll bet that Zombie DD made his way up Fisk's tower and saw the rotting corpse. "Dammit, Castle!"



I was kinda happy to see Spidey still alive for awhile. That would mean it would take hours to turn Hulk/Deadpool and Wolverine

I also noticed a contradiction, the captain said that taking out the zombie's brain won't kill them. Well Colonel America would like to disagree



> Most of the Initiative kids seem like crap, but I like the concept of Trauma. Especially when he's supposed to be on a team.



Hey emo-boy!

CRY ME A FRIGGING RIVER!



> ...but who the hell is The Gauntlet and where did he come from?



He came from the land of awesome and pwn.


----------



## Noah (Apr 7, 2007)

Gai said:


> Hey emo-boy!
> 
> CRY ME A FRIGGING RIVER!



No no no. I don't mean "omg emos r teh shizzle!", because they're not. The only problem I have with him is the whole emo thing. It's the fact that the kid turns into the worst fears of those around him. Putting that kind of power on a team is just asking for all sorts of wacky and zany adventures in accidental death. I highly approve of friendly fire.


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 7, 2007)

I loved the initiative--I feel bad for mvp though. He seemed like a solid character. The type of character to carry on for marvel next. Cloud nine is awesome too. They are way better than hellion and x-23.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 7, 2007)

What I don't get is why the heck is Beta Ray Bill joining Omega Flight?


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 7, 2007)

Because Spiderman talked him into registering.[/speculation]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> No no no. I don't mean "omg emos r teh shizzle!", because they're not. The only problem I have with him is the whole emo thing. It's the fact that the kid turns into the worst fears of those around him. Putting that kind of power on a team is just asking for all sorts of wacky and zany adventures in accidental death. I highly approve of friendly fire.



I was just stating some of Gauntlet's quotes


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 8, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> I loved the initiative--I feel bad for mvp though. He seemed like a solid character. The type of character to carry on for marvel next. Cloud nine is awesome too. They are way better than hellion and x-23.



It's too early for saying someone is better than the New X-Men (heck it is like one of the best X-Book's out there since house of M event). And X-23 comic is pretty good too. 



> What I don't get is why the heck is Beta Ray Bill joining Omega Flight?



Let's just hope we find out in the mini. I have to admit all members have already been touched on how or why they are joining.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I wonder whether Omega Flight will succeed in where it's previous predecessor series "Alpha Flight" failed. Twice.


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 8, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder whether Omega Flight will succeed in where it's previous predecessor series "Alpha Flight" failed. Twice.



I'm guessing you meant thrice.
- First ended in '94
- Next in '99
- third didn't even get an annual '04

I think Marvel is going to be careful first and see how it goes after what has happened. So I understand why they decided from switching it from an ongoing to a 5 issue mini. All about the sales!


----------



## carnage (Apr 8, 2007)

anyone have a link for the first return of the black spidey issue.


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 8, 2007)

Usually the best place to ask is in the Comic Book Request thread.
Anyways...

You could find it on here.
Spider-Man

Usually the site people give you anyways.
If you looking for the issue. If I'm guessing your mentioning Back in Black.
Friendly Neighborhood Spider-Man #17 is the first issue.
Amazing Spider-Man #539 is the first issue regarding continuity.


----------



## carnage (Apr 8, 2007)

yes I am talking about back in  black and thanks for the link tho the link has http:// twice


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> I loved the initiative--I feel bad for mvp though. He seemed like a solid character. The type of character to carry on for marvel next. Cloud nine is awesome too. They are way better than hellion and x-23.



I was pleasantly surprised with MVP.

'Cause realistically when you have a bunch of untrained people with insane levels of power in live-fire training missions, you SHOULD have casualties.

Frankly I think someone should die in every A:I issue until WWH.  Then it should up to 5-6 an issue


----------



## Noah (Apr 8, 2007)

Gai said:


> I was just stating some of Gauntlet's quotes



Oh. Yeah. Well shit, woosh on my part then.


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 8, 2007)

@Evil Moogle

Well it was expected for people to die. Though Gyrech and co. should have done a better job with safety precautions. You put a guy name Trauma whose name should have given a sign this guy gives people trauma with someone with the ability to blast away a huge robot in front of the Mighty Avengers. 

I don't know if someone should die every issue because that would be just dumb and the book will not be interesting anymore. It should be something goes wrong in every so and so issues. Not necessarily have someone be off'd. Doubt this is that kind of comic.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2007)

Haven't ready the issue yet, but I thought I'd share the preview of this week's New Avengers:
OMFG TAICHOU UR NEEDED IN THIS THREAD KISAME MAKE A FUCKING DUPE NOW ITS TOUSEN BASHING ALL AROUND -_-"

Why is Dr. Strange on this team again?


----------



## carnage (Apr 11, 2007)

can someone tell me how much of the black in back series is out right now besides the friendly neighborhood spiderman sandman arc and the amazing spiderman back in black issue.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude Doc Strange owned the Mighty avengers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> can someone tell me how much of the black in back series is out right now besides the friendly neighborhood spiderman sandman arc and the amazing spiderman back in black issue.



Sensational Spider-Man

And She-Hulk is a skank

And Thunderbolts is really picking up. I thought it was gonna suck with like 50 big name villians in there but I'm really enjoying it


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 12, 2007)

> Why is Dr. Strange on this team again?


to dish out some ass rape

like he did on the MA, effing awesome! I so lol'ed at that...


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 12, 2007)

Zombie Cap strikes from the grave


----------



## The Rook (Apr 12, 2007)

Gooba said:


> SCREW YOU ALL!  He is fine, he has shaken off being zombified before.


Here is a preview of the next issue.




*Spoiler*: __ 



With that last line, I wonder if MU Ash was the one who was bitten.  Actually look at Zombie Ash's hand; it's MU Ash.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey I was just rereading the Crossover arc from Ultimate Fantastic Four and I see that Dazzler gets infected


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2007)

Gai said:


> Hey I was just rereading the Crossover arc from Ultimate Fantastic Four and I see that Dazzler gets infected



One of the editors said that officially the Zombies that showed up in the Ultimates are not the same as the Zombies that interact with 616.  They just look that way in most respects.

But Dazzler's going to get infected anyway, it's Ash's show.  I'm sure he'll meet a new sidekick soon.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 13, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> One of the editors said that officially the Zombies that showed up in the Ultimates are not the same as the Zombies that interact with 616.  They just look that way in most respects.
> 
> But Dazzler's going to get infected anyway, it's Ash's show.  I'm sure he'll meet a new sidekick soon.


Wait we haven't seen the zombies interact with 616 yet.

Unless you are talking about Strange's zombie Cap.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> One of the editors said that officially the Zombies that showed up in the Ultimates are not the same as the Zombies that interact with 616.  They just look that way in most respects.
> 
> But Dazzler's going to get infected anyway, it's Ash's show.  I'm sure he'll meet a new sidekick soon.



How does that work?


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 13, 2007)

Gai said:


> Sensational Spider-Man
> 
> And She-Hulk is a skank
> 
> And Thunderbolts is really picking up. I thought it was gonna suck with like 50 big name villians in there but I'm really enjoying it



She's a killer skank. I didn't mind at first, but with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



TONY STARK!!!WTF MATE




On another note, Dr. strange is there to add at least one heavy hitter to the team. The new avengers are a joke. Yeah, I know there needs to be some street levelers their for balance and also because they tend to be popular, but without him, they'd face all types of problems--like getting around and not being detected.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

They have Wolverine, now that Cap is dead Logan is the biggest jobber the Marvelverse. He could beat any one from the MA


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> Wait we haven't seen the zombies interact with 616 yet.


The new (616) F4 is going to the Zombies' universe in a month or two.  But it's a different Zombie's universe than the one that went to the Ultimate-Universe.  They said that to clarify that there isn't a direct link between the Ultimates and 616 (ie, the Ultimates universe is not, at least at the moment, Earth-32421553.  There's no link between them and the rest of Marvel).



Gai said:


> How does that work?


Er, I guess it was the "Ultimate Zombies" that showed up in the Ultimates.  They just look a lot like the Zombie-universe ones.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 13, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> The new (616) F4 is going to the Zombies' universe in a month or two.  But it's a different Zombie's universe than the one that went to the Ultimate-Universe.  They said that to clarify that there isn't a direct link between the Ultimates and 616 (ie, the Ultimates universe is not, at least at the moment, Earth-32421553.  There's no link between them and the rest of Marvel).
> 
> 
> Er, I guess it was the "Ultimate Zombies" that showed up in the Ultimates.  They just look a lot like the Zombie-universe ones.


Okay, but what's that got to do with anything?

Aren't the current Marvel Zombies the same zombies that interact with UM?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> Okay, but what's that got to do with anything?
> 
> Aren't the current Marvel Zombies the same zombies that interact with UM?



Nope, that's the point.  They're different "Marvel Zombies" universes, so that there isn't a link between the Ultimates universe and the 616 universe.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 13, 2007)

I was just rummaging through the internet and I saw on imdb that the Iron fist film is in production. It might be old knews but I thought it was pretty cool in all. Hopefully it does not suck.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 13, 2007)

So who enjoyed Nova 1?


----------



## The Rook (Apr 13, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nope, that's the point.  They're different "Marvel Zombies" universes, so that there isn't a link between the Ultimates universe and the 616 universe.


Uh-huh, so are there three Marvel Zombie Universes (AoD, UM, and 616), or is it just two (UM, AoD/616)?

They already said in UM MZ that they spread through universes to get to where they were in that issue; that could apply to the Dead Evil franchise, or it could apply to Marvel universes.  But since Ash is found in a "Marvel Universe", do the writers count any universe (fictional or even ours) a part of their multiverse?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2007)

It's not bad.

I'm eagerly awaiting Nova #2.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nope, that's the point.  They're different "Marvel Zombies" universes, so that there isn't a link between the Ultimates universe and the 616 universe.



Well that just killed it for me to be honest. I was kinda hoping for more light to be shed on the MZverse. Also I'm curious about the Zombie Wolverine from Exiles and the upcoming Marvel Zombies one-shot (is that 616 or Ultimate?)



Chatulio said:


> So who enjoyed Nova 1?



It was aight. Nova really reminded me of Sentry in his most recent mini



Comic Book Guy said:


> It's not bad.
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting Nova #2.



Can't wait to see Tony try and get Nova to register


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2007)

She-Hulk #17 Solicitation said:
			
		

> Ever notice how in some Marvel comics, characters who are SUPPOSED to be dead show up with NO explanation whatsoever? Or in the wrong costume? Or acting in a way they NEVER have before? Well guess what, True Believer, there was a reason. And that reason is going to have She-Hulk and her friends working on some of their STRANGEST cases yet! Don't miss it-- 'cause this is the issue that fixes 90% of Marvel's continuity problems-- from NOW ON!



Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## The Rook (Apr 14, 2007)

Duex es machina anyone?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2007)

She-Hulk introduced the time-monitoring organization back at issue 4ish (after the new numbering).

I'm guessing something like that brings in heroes "where they are needed."  It's 4th-wallish to fit in to She-Hulk and will generally be ignored by the rest of comicdom.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder if they'll poke with her former/inactive 4th Wall awareness.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 15, 2007)

Gai said:


> It was aight. Nova really reminded me of Sentry in his most recent mini



How can you compare Nova with Sentry 



> Can't wait to see Tony try and get Nova to register



It will be a bucket of laughs as things try to get organized.




			
				She-Hulk #17 Solicitation said:
			
		

> Ever notice how in some Marvel comics, characters who are SUPPOSED to be dead show up with NO explanation whatsoever? Or in the wrong costume? Or acting in a way they NEVER have before? Well guess what, True Believer, there was a reason. And that reason is going to have She-Hulk and her friends working on some of their STRANGEST cases yet! Don't miss it-- 'cause this is the issue that fixes 90% of Marvel's continuity problems-- from NOW ON!



She will end up sleeping with half of the people she tries to explain.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> How can you compare Nova with Sentry



Well you know, the fact that both like to go around and fix/help things


----------



## Shadow (Apr 16, 2007)

Man I just saw the preview of New Avengers and I cant wait for Strange to fucking OWN those bastards


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 16, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Man I just saw the preview of New Avengers and I cant wait for Strange to fucking OWN those bastards



Reading the latest chapter of New Avengers


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Man I just saw the preview of New Avengers and I cant wait for Strange to fucking OWN those bastards



It was a fairly humorous issue, I just got mine today.


*Spoiler*: __ 




As to the ownage, there's two more pages of "worst fear" pictures featuring the rest of the Mighty Avengers, ending with a full page of Tony confronting the zombified form of Captain America (which should be in the ownage thread in the battledome hint-hint).

There's also some mild ownage when Tony tries to raid Strange's Sanctum, but can't see anything or anyone.

Other than that it's mostly the New Avengers running away, which is kinda realistic I guess.

Rest of the issue is trying to catch up all the loose ends to get them back to "today" where they're in Japan.  And yes, I totally agree that Ronin kinda has to be Jessica Jones, the timing's too tight for just about anyone else.  Unless we're supposed to believe Hawkeye stumbled across Strange's hidden lair right before the New Avengers take off for Japan.

Either way I think we're suppose to find out next issue.  So one more month of speculation for those interested.




While I'm at it, I also got this X-Men (adjectiveless)

*Spoiler*: __ 




This weeks issue:  Cable's a member of team X-Men.  Read C+D in three weeks to find out the ending.

Though I read both X-Men and C+D, I'll be annoyed if this is a trend that is going to continue.

I'm also getting annoyed with Adjectiveless in general.  Last few plots have been kinda meh.

Anyway, the plot:  the X-Men go to Cable's city to get medical treatment for Rogue.  Some psychic ghost being attacks and possesses random members of the team.  Cable finally confronts it and it tells them of a bigger threat coming.  The rest of the team (minus those that are incapacitated) go to fight the bigger psychic ghost while Cable communes with the little one.

They fight in vain while Cable listens to a bunch of Shiar technobabble.  Finally the issue ends with Cable showing up as some sort of psychic ghost himself to fight the big bad guy.  Read the ending in C+D in a few weeks 




And She-Hulk

*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought this one was rather a bomb too.

Apparently SHIELD has been collecting old Hulk villains for some pet project (Thunderbolts: Hulkbuster anyone?) and embedding them with some sort of obedience/shock collar to keep them in line.

They go after Zzzax and capture him, but he takes control of the electrical systems of the helecarrier.  Whimsical humor later they recapture him.

The only real interesting bit is at the end where a LMD of Fury starts playing back the message that the Illumanti used to lure the Hulk into space.

Presumably this leads into the She-Hulk/Iron Man confrontation next issue (go figure).

Oh, and She-Hulk sleeps with Tony for those keeping track.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2007)

Whoooore.  Man I used to think she was hot but Marvel milking her sexiness has had the same effect as milking Wolv's badassness.  Now I just think they're parodies of themselves.  I was amped at first with SH living as a lawyer with hijinx ensuing, but this just makes it all go bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2007)

July Solicits

I like Wraith's character design. Gothic gunslinger? Appeals to me.

And the Illuminati confronted by their wives/loved ones? Now THAT'S a confrontation!

And HALO? Sweet.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got finished reading Cable & Deadpool 39. Had to share my favorite pages!


----------



## The Rook (Apr 18, 2007)

What's everyone think about Toxin being a part of the 50 states initiative?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> What's everyone think about Toxin being a part of the 50 states initiative?



Mildly surprised, but I guess they have to come up with little-knows somewhere 

Though I'd take that with a grain of salt until he's seen somewhere other than a cover.  Wallflower was pictured on that cover, and she was last seen with a bullet through her head.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 18, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> Just got finished reading Cable & Deadpool 39. Had to share my favorite pages!



That was an interesting issue.  I am curious to see what direction the "Deadpool and Great Lakes Avengers" is going to head in.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 18, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Mildly surprised, but I guess they have to come up with little-knows somewhere
> 
> Though I'd take that with a grain of salt until he's seen somewhere other than a cover.  Wallflower was pictured on that cover, and she was last seen with a bullet through her head.


Considering that there is going to be a symbiote invasion courteous of Mighty Avengers, there is a change he might play a larger role that expected.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 18, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> Considering that there is going to be a symbiote invasion courteous of Mighty Avengers, there is a change he might play a larger role that expected.



Where did you read that?


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 20, 2007)

MA #2
Ares: This is MADNESS!

I so lol'ed at that part...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> Considering that there is going to be a symbiote invasion courteous of Mighty Avengers, there is a change he might play a larger role that expected.



There has already been a symbiote invasion and Captain America even became a host

Anyway where did you hear that from?


----------



## The Rook (Apr 21, 2007)

Gai said:


> There has already been a symbiote invasion and Captain America even became a host
> 
> Anyway where did you hear that from?


I forgot where I first saw it in, but it's also on several wikipedia articles, for what that's worth.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 21, 2007)

Does it make me seem cruel to laugh while Jan is crying saying they need to find pym.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Apr 21, 2007)

No, but then I hate Jan, so my opinion is probably biased.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok just making sure. 

Still don't understand how Tony was gender bent like that unless Ultron/Pym has found a way to hack into extremis and had it rearrange his DNA =/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2007)

Ultron is hawt


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 23, 2007)

A little more about the symbiote invasion,



> Now that Bagley is drawing the Symbiote Invasion arc in the Mighty Avengers, will we see the *Venom mini-series* by Angel Medina soon?
> 
> JQ: Great question, martinitolov, the answer is *yes!*




​

Maybe it will be about how Eddie gets the suit again.  I hope they don't kill him off in the upcoming Sensational Spider-Man comic.



Oh, and I agree with this,



Gai said:


> Ultron is hawt


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 23, 2007)

Juggernaut, you are my new favorite poster

Will you marry me?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> A little more about the symbiote invasion,
> 
> ​
> Maybe it will be about how Eddie gets the suit again.  I hope they don't kill him off in the upcoming Sensational Spider-Man comic.
> ...



1) Change and Marvel. Chum buddies.

2) Dislike the cover art. What kind of art is that?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 24, 2007)

The art reminds me of the early spawn comics


----------



## Noah (Apr 24, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> The art reminds me of the early spawn comics



You mean the crappy 90's style that plagued all comics? If yes, then I whole-heartedly agree.


----------



## carnage (Apr 24, 2007)

The arc in the mighty avengers isnt part of back in black right?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 24, 2007)

Well if Ultron is the Herald to the Symbiotes then it may 



			
				red squirrel said:
			
		

> You mean the crappy 90's style that plagued all comics? If yes, then I whole-heartedly agree.



Ah there we go looking for the words to phrase it in.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 27, 2007)

Fallen Son: Avengers, it was aight. Ben is cool, always liked him and I liked Namor's small role. I however don't like Spidey whining like a little bitch, he has his damn Aunt May to worry about. Screw Mr. Feathers on the head

Wonder Woman: Revived her old lady? What? And I'm guessing Nemesis x Diana FC will start soon

Heroes for Hire: First thing first. WTF is Colleen doing with her long hair again? I need that answered


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2007)

I can't believe they brought back Hippolyta. . .

And *SCREW YOU BEECHEN. YOU BASTARD.*


----------



## Shadow (May 3, 2007)

Whats going on Spiderman?


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

any new releases in the back in black series?


----------



## Gooba (May 5, 2007)

Not until 5/9


----------



## carnage (May 5, 2007)

Thank you gooba you are pure fuc*ing pwnage.


----------



## The Rook (May 5, 2007)

I don't read any of the Hulk.  What happened to Banner?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 6, 2007)

he was shot into space by the Illuminators


----------



## The Rook (May 6, 2007)

theSpectre said:


> he was shot into space by the Illuminators


Okay.....

Why is Banner always a green giant, not turning back into his nerdy self anymore?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> Okay.....
> 
> Why is Banner always a green giant, not turning back into his nerdy self anymore?



I don't know the specific details, but the impression I got was the Hulk persona "won."  Hulk seems to be able to suppress Banner all the time now unless he's substantially weakened (in World Hulk Banner only came out when Hulk was drained of energy or when Hulk specifically let him out).

As to why that is I don't know, we'll have to wait and hope someone that's read more Hulk than me shows up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 7, 2007)

Banner was able to win once during Planet Hulk but that was only for the blink of an eye


----------



## Gooba (May 7, 2007)

I think it was more of a choice on Banner's part to just give up.  Given the nature of the planet and what he was doing he probably thought it would be best for him to stay Hulked out the entire time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2007)

So that's who Ronin is. . .

Why am I not surprised?

I just like Bendis less and less and less. . .


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2007)

ZOMG who? *can't wait until tomorrow*


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

I want more back in black


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2007)

After a quick Wiki search

*Spoiler*: _Ronin is..._ 



 Hawkeye




I assume you've read it CBG- do they explain how it happened?


----------



## The Wanderer (May 9, 2007)

Marvel Zombies: Dead Days !

Marvel Zombies: Dead Days !

Marvel Zombies: Dead Days !

Damn, after so long . . . I can't wait !!


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 9, 2007)

New Spiderman Issue = Pure Awesome! 

It's refreshing to see old spidey going all Frank Castle on some thugs.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2007)

I actually liked who Ronin is.  But then again, I never really have cared too much for continuity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2007)

I like the Thunderbolts.

It's kinda refreshing to see them get their butts kicked by a bunch of C-rank unregistered heroes.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2007)

I haven't started reading Thunderbolts.  Is Warren Ellis doing a good job with that series?


----------



## Gooba (May 9, 2007)

Back in Black is awesome.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 9, 2007)

radishbak said:


> After a quick Wiki search
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ronin is..._
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not CBG. I'm sure he will drop by sometime. But to answer your question yes in a way it is laid out how Clint joins up with the team.

*Spoiler*: _if you want to know_ 




after the *mighty* avengers leave with brother voodoo who can't counteract the magic. Clint stops by Doc Strange house to say thank you. Cage thinks he is somehow Starks trick. But a simple magic test by Doc Strange that tests whether or not Clint is Clint and so on goes well. Clint offers to help out the New Avengers on their trip to Japan. Wolverine then points out costumes only. This is where the Ronin Costume comes in. then back to Japan (doesn't feel like explaining this part.).




As for ASM #540. Last page was pretty badass.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2007)

ASM was a good read and the last page was indeed badass.  I can't wait to see how this arc goes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2007)

*sigh*  Grim Reaper's making room on the New X-Men roster again 

As to Spider-Man it was a good issue, no real surprises though.


*Spoiler*: __ 




And for the record, no way Kingpin dies in a Spider-man comic.  Unless it's some sort of payback for Daredevil killing Mysterio.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> New Spiderman Issue = Pure Awesome!
> 
> It's refreshing to see old spidey going all Frank Castle on some thugs.



It made me orgasm

Spidey> Logan + Cap + Punisher + Batman



Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> I actually liked who Ronin is.  But then again, I never really have cared too much for continuity.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it would have been Hawkeye as well 






EvilMoogle said:


> I like the Thunderbolts.
> 
> It's kinda refreshing to see them get their butts kicked by a bunch of C-rank unregistered heroes.



Well they're not really getting beaten down, lately the team is spending so much fighting themselves which is why they can't do anything right. 



Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> I haven't started reading Thunderbolts.  Is Warren Ellis doing a good job with that series?



I like it. Norman Osborn is drawn like Tommy Jone

Also Norman Osborn makes Bullseye nervous, proving Spidey villians > everyone else villians



Gooba said:


> Back in Black is awesome.



Truth



EvilMoogle said:


> *sigh*  Grim Reaper's making room on the New X-Men roster again



Grim Reaper? Isn't he that guy that jut got butt-screwed by Misty Knight with one of his own horns?



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Francis Klum was killed by DD?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2007)

Nova rocks.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2007)

READ THE LATEST BLACK PANTHER

EVEN THOUGH 99% OF IT SUCKS, THE LAST PAGE MAKES UP FOR THE CRAP THAT IS FF


----------



## Graham Aker (May 10, 2007)

Nova owned Tony...
"I pulled him(Annihilus) Inside out and saved the Universe. What have you done lately, Tony?"
OWNED!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2007)

Gai said:


> READ THE LATEST BLACK PANTHER
> 
> EVEN THOUGH 99% OF IT SUCKS, THE LAST PAGE MAKES UP FOR THE CRAP THAT IS FF



You didn't see the Solicit for Black Panther #25?

It's the Zombie Galacti vs. the current Fantastic Four.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You didn't see the Solicit for Black Panther #25?
> 
> It's the Zombie Galacti vs. the current Fantastic Four.



I did but I didn't think it was going to be the exact same Zombie Galacti from Marvel ZOmbies


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2007)

Gai said:


> Grim Reaper? Isn't he that guy that jut got butt-screwed by Misty Knight with one of his own horns?


I meant the traditional one.  Ever since the creative team changed the death-count has been through the roof in New X-Men.  Elixir and Surge are the only ones from the original team left alive (pretty good for a comic that's only about 30 issues long).





Gai said:


> Francis Klum was killed by DD?



Quentin Beck committed suicide in the Daredevil comic, which annoyed some of the Spidey fans as Mysterio's a traditional Spider-man villian and if he's going to die he should die in one of his titles.

Of course FNSM proceeded to resurrect him with no real explanation, so I guess ultimately it doesn't matter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Quentin Beck committed suicide in the Daredevil comic, which annoyed some of the Spidey fans as Mysterio's a traditional Spider-man villian and if he's going to die he should die in one of his titles.
> 
> Of course FNSM proceeded to resurrect him with no real explanation, so I guess ultimately it doesn't matter.



Oh I thought recently DD killed Mysterio


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

The general consensus on Nova has been awesome.  Is it really that good?  I have never really cared too much Nova, but word is good.  Worth picking up?


----------



## Potentialflip (May 10, 2007)

So far Nova has been pretty good. I myself have never knew much of Nova outside the now non-existent New Warriors (Until next month of course hehe). 

So far I have enjoyed it. The 1st issue didn't do much as far as making me interested. I guess me not knowing Richard Rider that much didn't help. But the second issue helped quite enough. I liked the conversation he had with Tony Stark. I'm sure you've heard of his remark of what have you done lately. But it was what Stark said that made Nova even more cool. For one of the top heroes ever in the Marvel Universe to think so highly of him.

It seems interesting from here on out for Nova. Next issue he goes up against the Thunderbolts (in particular speedball a.k.a Penance). Then after that he heads back into Space into the soon about to begin marvel sci-fi saga Annihilation: Conquest (officially will start around fall i think).


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

Hmm, sounds pretty cool.  Anyone else have any opinions to weigh in.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2007)

I used to think Nova sucked because he was part of the crappy third tier 'New Warriors' but then he shags a very fine Gamora and then the way he killed Annihlus is just pure awesome


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2007)

Speaking of Nova who laughed when he blew Daimond heads hand off


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> The general consensus on Nova has been awesome.  Is it really that good?  I have never really cared too much Nova, but word is good.  Worth picking up?



I'd say wait for a few issues, like about 3 or 4.

1 was alright, but 2 was pretty strong. If I were you, I'd keep tabs into it for now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2007)

Despite how cool it was, him going off at Tony was kinda unwarrented. Yes everyone hates Iron Man but why did Nova have to go so uppity all of a sudden?


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 11, 2007)

Gai said:


> Despite how cool it was, him going off at Tony was kinda unwarrented. Yes everyone hates Iron Man but why did Nova have to go so uppity all of a sudden?



I think it was completely warrented, but I don't think it was directed squarely at Tony as it was directed at superheroes in general on Earth. Tony just happened to be sitting right in front of him at the time. He's out saving the galaxy and comes back home for a breather and he finds out that his planet is all messed up in politics, his friends were killed or scared to come out of hiding, and when he gets back home he is interupted by a squad of shield agents on his front porch. 
But what must have really disappointed/angered him was that in the time when people like Tony or Reed or any capable hero could have really helped out with the whole "end of the galaxy thing" going on in space; they all decided to have themselves a civil war. 
I think Nova is just angry, and rightfully so, with the state of affairs that heroes are fighting heroes when they should be be doing what they set out to do which is being heroic and fighting badguys and saving the world and all that jazz.

PS: Thunderbolts are so screwed if they actually try to take him on. Just look at there main series (which is awesome) in which they have a hell of a time just taking down a single D-lister.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2007)

I think Nova's anger was totally justified.  How would you feel coming back to your home after saving the Universe only to see that you are now a wanted criminal unless you register?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2007)

But how does that justify him gloating in front of Tony for?


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 11, 2007)

Gai said:


> But how does that justify him gloating in front of Tony for?



It didn't seem like a gloat to me. From how it was drawn when he gave the line and the context of the scene, I just think it was more of a slight frustrated/angry statement at the whole situation on Earth and Tony just happened to be the guy that was infront of him at the time. Some of the frustration was aimed at him but for the most part I feel he is just generally disappointed with all the heroes on earth for along things to get to the point of a civil war.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2007)

How was he frustrated? He was pretty happy when he was with his parents? He was pretty calm after he showed off his e-dick

Really nothing justifies his 'Yeah well I'm awesome Tony and you're not'


----------



## Rock-Lee (May 11, 2007)

anyone hear reading exiles? i am starting too read... and its pretty damn good...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2007)

Yeah I read Exiles

Also reading Marvel Zombies confirms that Marvel Zombies vs Army of Darkness and the original Marvel Zombies are indeed different universes

Reed Richards is a prick


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2007)

Gai said:


> How was he frustrated? He was pretty happy when he was with his parents? He was pretty calm after he showed off his e-dick
> 
> Really nothing justifies his 'Yeah well I'm awesome Tony and you're not'



I think he was frustrated at how there was a universal war going on, had no assistance from Earth, and then is later told because Earth was busy with a little affair.  It's like you having to run a store by yourself and your friend couldn't help out because he had to wash his hair.  It would make you just a little pissed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2007)

I hardly see how that annoyed him since he didn't complain to Justice about the SHRA or CW


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2007)

Well I'm sticking with him being pissed.  Lord knows I would be.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 12, 2007)

Gai said:


> I hardly see how that annoyed him since he didn't complain to Justice about the SHRA or CW



I think it was just a spur of the moment for Nova. After hearing that you got my "hey, uhm universe in peril need assistance. if you don't please advise there will be some casualties." message, one would think so they got my message choose to ignore it and decided to fight amongst themselves? If he had stayed all pissed off I would consider it somewhat unwarranted. I just felt it was a spur of the moment cause hey people who truly were fighting for the greater good were dying and you all decided to ignore the message I sent!


----------



## Gooba (May 12, 2007)

Iron Man, the self proclaimed heroic ideal, decided to devote half the Earth's resources to hunting down people like Captain Fucking America in the other half while the entire Nova Corps got killed fighting true evil.  So yea, I think he has a right to be a bit pissed at him.  The gloating was just a comment he meant to hurt Tony.

So, the guy at the top of the people training heroes to make good decisions has directly caused one tragedy millions of times worse than Stamford, and might have been able to help stop another tragedy thousands of times worse but instead got the best superhero ever killed.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2007)

Like they all said, you are in the middle of a war that could collapse the galaxy if not the universe and your home planet cannot send a little assistance would make me pissed.  Plus Tony's comment on "little scuffle" would make you pissed if you knew what really happened.  So I think Nova's outburst was totally justified.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2007)

Guys, you need to reread it. Nova wasn't angry, in fact the very next page he was talking completely fine with Tony again, in fact after Rich goes '...what have you done?', Tony ignores it and Nova doesn't even press the issue. If he was really peeved off about not getting help then he would have kept asking but instead they happily chat about the SHRA

Really that was just the writers trying to make Nova cool


----------



## dabig2 (May 13, 2007)

Gai said:


> Guys, you need to reread it. Nova wasn't angry, in fact the very next page he was talking completely fine with Tony again, in fact after Rich goes '...what have you done?', Tony ignores it and Nova doesn't even press the issue. If he was really peeved off about not getting help then he would have kept asking but instead they happily chat about the SHRA
> 
> Really that was just the writers trying to make Nova cool



And it works because Nova was completely right in what he said and was right for demeaning Tony along with the rest of the earth's heroes. It was a spur of the moment frustration built up from the conversation. And after he finally got his piece on, the conversation changed direction mostly and he calmed a bit. Loved the scene.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

So whats the latest issue in the back in black series. The one that came out 5/9.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 13, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> So whats the latest issue in the back in black series. The one that came out 5/9.



Your right ASM #540.

@ Gai
That is why I said it was a spur of the moment thing. I was happy it didn't carry on from there. Cause it really wasn't going to do anything. Tony had little information regarding Annihilation. I do feel Nova's message being ignored did bother him (he took it in a civilized way... it's not like he's the HULK).


----------



## Gooba (May 13, 2007)

I wonder what role the new Nova will play in WWH.  After Annihilation he seems to be up on that level, so he could play a big part.


----------



## Segan (May 13, 2007)

I want Nova only to have the role of cannon fodder for the Hulk...


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2007)

I think Nova will sit this one out, I mean Annihilation conquest is coming up.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 13, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I wonder what role the new Nova will play in WWH.  After Annihilation he seems to be up on that level, so he could play a big part.



Hulk enters Earth. Nova leaves Earth. I wonder if they wave at each other along the way.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

Wilson Fisk must die.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 13, 2007)

Though chances are Wilson Fisk won't die.


----------



## Rock-Lee (May 13, 2007)

i agree... that fatass will still go on


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2007)

But this sets up The Ghost of Kingpin.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 14, 2007)

dabig2 said:


> And it works because Nova was completely right in what he said and was right for demeaning Tony along with the rest of the earth's heroes. It was a spur of the moment frustration built up from the conversation. And after he finally got his piece on, the conversation changed direction mostly and he calmed a bit. Loved the scene.



Look, I love seeing Iron Man getting owned as much as anyone else _but_ I do not like sudden mood swings without much backing up. I mean Nova looked pretty angry but was only pissed off in two panels, pretty much every single other panel he was smiling. Maybe if he wasn't so calm when we first see him talking to Tony then I can accept it better but he was fine on the previous page


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 14, 2007)

I don't think the Kingpin will die either, but I love how they are bringing out the bad@$$ side of Spiderman.


----------



## Chatulio (May 15, 2007)

Well the anger could come from the fact that a shield task force was ready to bust open his parents house just to get to him.


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 16, 2007)

Anyone read the recent Mighty Avengers?

For those who have

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm not a furry fan, but I'll make an exception for Tigra. It seems Pym has aswell.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 16, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Anyone read the recent Mighty Avengers?
> 
> For those who have
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



getting caught with your trousers down... priceless


----------



## Gooba (May 16, 2007)

I read it, and I think I've fallen for the new Ultron.  So shiny.   Plus she killed Iron Man which scores ridiculous points with me (even tho it won't stick).


----------



## Potentialflip (May 16, 2007)

So we finally got to see who Tony Stark was willing to give the shield too. Revealed at this weeks Fallen Son chapter. Somehow it doesn't fail to shock me at all. It is... the man formerly known as Hawkeye now known as Ronin: Clint Barton. This happened before Clint joined up with the New Avengers.


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 16, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> So we finally got to see who Tony Stark was willing to give the shield too. Revealed at this weeks Fallen Son chapter. Somehow it doesn't fail to shock me at all. It is... the man formerly known as Hawkeye now known as Ronin: Clint Barton. This happened before Clint joined up with the New Avengers.



So it does succeed in shocking you.  

Hmm, I wonder if he is going to take up the Captain America mantle for a bit? Haven't read the issue yet so I have no idea the circumstances however.


----------



## The Rook (May 17, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> So it does succeed in shocking you.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if he is going to take up the Captain America mantle for a bit? Haven't read the issue yet so I have no idea the circumstances however.


He's not.

Tony is going to have someone take it at the end of the arc.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2007)

Hmmm MA #3 isn't working in the 0day release thread


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2007)

Hmm...


*Spoiler*: _Cable & Deadpool spoilers_ 




Cable's repowered in this week's C&D.

Not sure I like this move.


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2007)

MA could be better if not for the thought bubbles  Ares X Black Widow XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Cable & Deadpool spoilers_
> ...



Yeah I thought that was funny too, I wonder how that would play out eventually



Chatulio said:


> MA could be better if not for the thought bubbles  Ares X Black Widow XD



I personally thought that was hilarious. Just like the Pym X Tigra scene


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2007)

Best part of the Pym and Tigra is when the break down the door and his pants are down 8D


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2007)

I noticed that Cho drew Tigra's face from a side perspective in a similar way to how he drew maskless Carol Danvers from a side perspective


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

Is ultimate xmen still going?


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 17, 2007)

Pym can't get any love lol!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Is ultimate xmen still going?



No it finished seventeen months ago


----------



## Gooba (May 18, 2007)

> No it finished seventeen months ago


Thats not right, they had one 4/23/07.


----------



## shingen (May 18, 2007)

what about the new warriors

june 6th release

i know most of them or all them are dead but 
it could still be as good as the old days

oh yeah
off the civil war stuff x-men 200 what ya think gonna happen
glad to see my shiar girl back life guard

havent seen her since xtreme x-men


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention

*Spoiler*: _Uncanny X-Men spoilers_ 




Xavier got his powers back.

The Shii'ar magic-gem thing fixed them.  Which is odd, because according to Beast the X-Gene was completely removed from people that lost their powers during "M" as an explanation as to why he couldn't make a magic potion to fix them.

Granted, I don't think that Wanda's power reached all the way to the Shii'ar Empire, so that may have something to do with it.  But it's still lacking explanation.

Also:  Corsair was killed by Vulcan, Havoc stayed behind to avenge his death.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Thats not right, they had one 4/23/07.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 18, 2007)

Dumb question, but who is the person who says he's cannonball in C & D? I though Cannonball became Penance or something.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> Dumb question, but who is the person who says he's cannonball in C & D? I though Cannonball became Penance or something.



Cannonball is Cannonball.  *Speed*ball became Penance.  Speedball was the watered-down non-mutant version of Cannonball as I understand it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2007)

IMO, the whole "Penace" thing is corny and crap.


----------



## Noah (May 18, 2007)

No need to add the IMO. All that does is make your statement seem more like an opinion than a fact.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 18, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> He's not.
> 
> Tony is going to have someone take it at the end of the arc.



I don't think Tony is going to give the mantle to someone at all. I think in the end he is going to accept no one can take the Captain America name besides Steve Rogers. Funny how the last chapter is indeed Acceptance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2007)

That or he's going to _accept_ the fact that he's the only one worthy to _accept_the role...

I don't think that's terribly likely, but it's disturgbing...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2007)

So I just read Marvel Zombies -- Dead Days.

Reed. . . oi vey.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I just read Marvel Zombies -- Dead Days.
> 
> Reed. . . oi vey.



And I saw Black Cat! Thankfully I don't see her get turned or else Marvel will be going down


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2007)

Indeed.

But Reeds is almost a big as a dick as Pre-Crisis Superman.


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2007)

Good thing he died.  *goes to read UFF again*


----------



## Rice Ball (May 21, 2007)

Comic Book Gai said:


> Indeed.
> 
> But Reeds is almost a big as a dick as Pre-Crisis Superman.



I dunno....


Edit-
sorry after finding that one i started looking through these again...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2007)

Well I think Marvel realized that Tony was lonely being the main dick so they gave him Reed to play with


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2007)

That won't be an acceptable answer until I see Zombie Reed versus Shield Stark.


----------



## Batman (May 22, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> IMO, the whole "Penace" thing is corny and crap.



Yeah I agree. It's just annoying and stupid way to make a "dark character"


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2007)

Batman said:


> Yeah I agree. It's just annoying and stupid way to make a "dark character"



I can't wait for the moment Nova thinks their criminals and starts blasting them


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2007)

Spoilers from this week's Captain America (about Winter Soldier)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"And then just like that, it all clicks into place...  I see Tony Stark trying to speak at Steve's funeral.  It's the third time they've shown it and I still can't believe it.  He breaks.  Starts crying and walks away... just walks away."

"And right then I know what I'm going to do.  I can't bring Steve back.  I can't be the hero he wanted me to be...  But I can do one thing...  I can kill Tony Stark."


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2007)

I know that issues was bomb  I wonder how it will play out in the coming months.


----------



## Gooba (May 23, 2007)

> *Spoiler*: _Captain America 26_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it.

EDIT: Sorry, I thought I quoted the tags, apparently not.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2007)

^Spoilers for the uninformed please.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

They're.......whoring....Black Cat.....


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 24, 2007)

I can't believe the new Fantastic Four issue. The outcome of the arc was so damn lame that it felt like it was written for a saturday morning cartoon. 

Also, what the hell is the deal with Black Panther suddenly becoming Reed Richards and Batman combined? Jobbing in the highest order I say.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2007)

Fantastic Four post-CW = crap


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2007)

Comic Book Gai said:


> Fantastic Four post-CW = crap



Quoted for truth.

'course I wasn't a fan of Black Panther or F4 before CW either.  But putting them together, utter crap.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 24, 2007)

FF #546 was pretty poor again


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2007)

Yeah FF has gone way down hill, Black panther has never quite been too appealing. BP desperatly needs a compelling antagonist.


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

i want amazing spiderman 541


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2007)

Batman said:


> Yeah FF has gone way down hill, Black panther has never quite been too appealing. BP desperatly needs a compelling antagonist.



I say he becomes Tony's arch-rival.  Theme-wise it would work.

And the more people devoted to overthrowing Baron von Stark the better.


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> I say he becomes Tony's arch-rival.  Theme-wise it would work.
> 
> And the more people devoted to overthrowing Baron von Stark the better.



That would make for a good read atm, but down the road there's nothing. I cannot name a single member of BP's rogues gallery off the top of my head. I just remember this big dude with dredlocks, and satan or something like that lol.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

What the hell is T'Challa doing with Doom's stuff?


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 25, 2007)

T'Challa becoming Tony's enemy would be... rather detrimental to Wakanda. I think, frankly, his involvement in the US is the worst way to do things. He should be somewhere else in the world (Maybe even Europe) trying to slowly rally the World against things like the Superhero Registration Act. Europe doesn't get enough action nowadays in Marvel anyways. An international scene beyond Excalibur would be nice, especially with a more political bent.

The Winter Soldier is the best enemy that Tony can have: He's directly connected to Cap, and he has a very understandable reason for being ticked off at Tony. Along with having Nick Fury as backup, he could be a serious threat if he ambushes Tony at the right time.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2007)

Agreed on Winter Soldier being Tony's worst possible enemy right now.  

I also feel really awful about how they are treating BP, in the hands of a great writer *cough*Geoff Johns*cough* he's a great character.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 25, 2007)

Gai said:


> What the hell is T'Challa doing with Doom's stuff?



He pulled it out of his ass because McDuffie had no better ideas. 'Lets magic up something that already been used that BP would have no chance of ever getting hold of and let BP knock out the nigh invunerable SS with 2 punchs'

GG


----------



## Arachnia (May 26, 2007)

A quick question...Didn't SS fight with the Hulk(planet hulk, in the arena, can't remember the issue) without his cosmic powers and actually gave him a really hard time???? How the hell does BP even hurt him then... Also, choking SS who needs no air is retarded...

I won't even mention Stardust...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> He pulled it out of his ass because McDuffie had no better ideas. 'Lets magic up something that already been used that BP would have no chance of ever getting hold of and let BP knock out the nigh invunerable SS with 2 punchs'
> 
> GG



BP is officially the new Batman



Arachnia said:


> A quick question...Didn't SS fight with the Hulk(planet hulk, in the arena, can't remember the issue) without his cosmic powers and actually gave him a really hard time???? How the hell does BP even hurt him then... Also, choking SS who needs no air is retarded...
> 
> I won't even mention Stardust...



If I understood the comic right, SS was only weakened when he initially went through the portal just like Hulk. He was able to recover afterwards


----------



## Batman (May 26, 2007)

Gai said:


> BP is officially the new Batman



That true. I remeber back in the day when batman earned Darkseid's respect or something pointless like that. Was just another excuse to make him seem godly.


----------



## Lord Snow (May 26, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> A quick question...Didn't SS fight with the Hulk(planet hulk, in the arena, can't remember the issue) without his cosmic powers and actually gave him a really hard time???? How the hell does BP even hurt him then... Also, choking SS who needs no air is retarded...
> 
> I won't even mention Stardust...



This arc was bad, no respect to the cosmics... Gravity saying he could turn Galactus into a trash can or whatever was annoying too.... I mean give me a break how did Quasar fair against Galactus? Im just tired of the jobbing to make other characters look great
Especially considering Surfers huge upgrade after Annihilation. After something like that and him handling two of the elders, shoulnd't he be portrayed as a powerhouse for at least a little while.
How the hell was Stardust dispersed from a single freaking lightning bolt when in his first appearance he took blasts from Beta Ray Bill and got hit with enough force to destroy a planet and got right back up? And I'm still pissed that people keep calling Stardust a she when he's meant to be a he or an it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2007)

Man I just read Powerless

God damn that was beautiful. I demand you all read it


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2007)

Finally read it?  I read it awhile ago.  I really really liked it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2007)

It was so well written and quite sad. I personally though the conclusion to the Peter Parker and Logan stories were a bit too happy considering how sad the Matt Murdock one was


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2007)

New Avengers:Illuminati #3 should be coming out tomorrow.  I'm super stoked, despite the series being rather behind.


----------



## Noah (May 29, 2007)

Gai said:


> It was so well written and quite sad. I personally though the conclusion to the Peter Parker and Logan stories were a bit too happy considering how sad the Matt Murdock one was



I haven't read Powerless, but if you want a well written and sad story, go find We3. It doesn't really fit in this thread since it's Vertigo comic, but I have to plug it any chance I get.

Talking animals + robot bodies =


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2007)

NA: Illuminati 3 spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 




Retcon Punch!

Apparently the Beyonder isn't even a cosmic being at all, he's just a mutant inhuman that happened to get reality warping powers when exposed to the mists.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> NA: Illuminati 3 spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Bendis = crap retcon king


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned consistensy>continuity any day of the week and I really have liked NA: Illuminati so far.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2007)

God damnit

That better not have been Black Cat that was in bed with Dr. Strange 

And 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Silver Surfer is dying!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow. That Retcon throws a MASSIVE WRENCH in a whole bunch of old Battledome threads.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jun 1, 2007)

I personally enjoy the illuminati books so far, even with the retconing. 

Does anyone know if they plan to put the entire mini-series into a tradepaper back eventually?

One other thing:
This comment might be a little bit out of the blue but with the mini-series and the recent black panther issue; I think it is about time the Exiles should go after the greatest threat to the Marvel Multiverse. That thread being of course _DUN DUN DUUUNNN_ *MARVEL ZOMBIE VIRUS*. 
Just think about that for a second. It was stated in the issue of Ultimate FF 4that the virus is responsible for the downfall of thousands of universes and we don't know where it comes from. Also with the obvious popularity of the concept, I think they should take it to the next level and make it Exiles level threat. Heck, I think it is deserving of its own spin off limited series concerning a Exiles related group that goes jumpimg from ravaged universe to ravaged universe looking for the source and a possible way to stop the spreading of it. I would buy that series up like crack.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 1, 2007)

The Exiles go and fixes realities that are in threat on collapsing, the virus doesn't threaten the reality, just its inhabitants


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jun 1, 2007)

Gai said:


> The Exiles go and fixes realities that are in threat on collapsing, the virus doesn't threaten the reality, just its inhabitants



What about that arc that just finished up with Hydra?


----------



## Galt (Jun 1, 2007)

Haha...just read Silent War #5.  Black Bolt owns again!  Nothing like showing the entire lineup of the Mighty Avengers (other than the Sentry, who's off doing his usual thing and not helping) that they don't mean jack, even against an attack that was supposedly a whisper.


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2007)

Seems like Silver Surfer gets stylized to a tragic character.

I bet, he will die and be reborn with new powers, just like Spiderman with "The Other".


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Seems like Silver Surfer gets stylized to a tragic character.
> 
> I bet, he will die and be reborn with new powers, just like Spiderman with "The Other".



Yeah, cause if there's one thing Surfer's lacking it's powers.

(In other words, god I hope not)


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, cause if there's one thing Surfer's lacking it's powers.
> 
> (In other words, god I hope not)



Well, ok...maybe he will lose his old powers and get new ones. That would be acceptable, wouldn't it?

Though I can't think of anything that could replace cosmic power. Except for psionic, but that would be kind of lame...so what else?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, ok...maybe he will lose his old powers and get new ones. That would be acceptable, wouldn't it?
> 
> Though I can't think of anything that could replace cosmic power. Except for psionic, but that would be kind of lame...so what else?



That'd be more acceptable, but it kinda warps the character.

I could see a period of depowered SS (even relatively depowered).  Or switching his power source from the power cosmic to <insert McGuffin here>.  But it's tough to deal with his powers signifigantly.

It's not like Spider-man where there are levels of degree.  He can get new spider-related powers and nobody thinks too much about it.  Adding power (or removing power) from his existing powers is possible too.  But SS is pretty much on the top of the food chain power wise, and he can duplicate just about any power he wants to with the power cosmic.


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2007)

Now that you mention it, he's quite perfect when it comes to abilities.

Well, I guess, it will all boil down to a retcon...


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2007)

Is that canon?  He says former herald, although he is currently one of two heralds and the entire FF is together.  I mean, it could just be some silly inter-comic timeline stuff like Iron Man being dead for over 2 months now in MA, so I don't know.


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2007)

Not a canon, just a guess...

I'm not that experienced with Marvel Comics after all. I'm just interested in a few characters of them...


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea, it seems like one of their non-canon "final adventure" type stories like they did with X-Men, Wolverine, and Fantastic Four.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jun 1, 2007)

What I've been hearing about Silver Surfer Requrium is that it is a good possibility that the story will be noncanon (so that the story won't be limited in the creative direction by having to worry about how it will affect the actual Marvel Universe and the general future of the character). I wouldn't mind this at all, for example, I loved The Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2007)

Noncanon? Too bad...

That part with the stretched eyes was funny...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2007)

I have heard that this story is noncanon, but I'm not really sure on that.  I hope that it's not tied to continuity so it can be a really emotional short piece of writing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> What about that arc that just finished up with Hydra?



At the beginning, Heather says to stop that reality from collapsing is to kill Reed Richards :/


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice to see Avengers Initiative shaping up nicely. Im really interested in what happens with Trauma now and what else Stark will pull out after the spidey clones( STARK FTW!)

Also Omega Flight... Beta Ray Bill got served


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2007)

Dude...  they better cover what just happened in "Avengers: Initiative" in one of the Spidey titles.

/edit:

"New Warriors" seems like it's worth picking up this week.  First issue was intriguing again.

Plus it picks up the story of the depowered Sofia from "New X-Men" fairly seamlessly.  Here's hoping she won't get brutally slaughtered for no apparent reason


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, I just read the latest Avengers: Initiative issue


*Spoiler*: __ 



1) War Machine sucks
2) Komodo almost sucks (I feel sorry for her)
3)The whole Initiative idea as a whole sucks. I'm talking about the in comic project, not the title itself
4) The Spider wannabes are there only for Hulk to crush them.
5) Spider-Man rocks (If only Gauntlet was there so Peter could shut his puny arrogant mouth . . .I could totaly see that)




Remember people, One of the New Warriors (Nova I hope) will kick Gauntlet's ass all over the place and it'll be so epic that the 1 dollar version of Green Lantern will never make one of his disgusting New Warriors speeches ever again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know which is more disappointing lately -- Marvel or DC.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 7, 2007)

You didn't like the Initiative or Omega flight?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 8, 2007)

Silver Surfer Requrium will involve Thanos \o/


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2007)

New Avengers is out and the ending just confused me.  What makes this ending so important?

WWH #1 was awesome and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 13, 2007)

Nova 3 was good, watching him put the T bolts in their place was well worth it. To bad his dad is a bitch.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 13, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> New Avengers is out and the ending just confused me.  What makes this ending so important?
> 
> WWH #1 was awesome and I thought it was pretty good.



Really, the site I go to read comics hasn't releashed WWH yet.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2007)

^I actually bought the issue.  That's why I read it.


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Hulk whitstood Blackbolt's voice and defeated him, smashed the Stark Tower and defeated Iron Man. Genial.

Now we have to wait for Sentry. I hope Hulk doesn't become passive...


----------



## The Rook (Jun 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Elektra is in the baby/




There is no point in reading New Avengers.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm confused, I thought that the body Elektra left was a Skrull?
It sure looked like one...


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 14, 2007)

About New Avengers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Elektra and the baby are both skrulls, implying that there are multiple heroes/villains/people in the MU that are in fact skrulls (i.e. Tony Stark) that no one has known about for presumably months.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2007)

Retcon here we come!!


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 14, 2007)

OH SNAP!

So my eyes weren't playing tricks on me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 But I don't think Tony is a Skrull, as no Skrull would really be smart enough, or well versed enough in human politics etc to be able to pull of what Tony has, and I don't think it is a deliberate Skrull plot to infiltrate earth, as the Skrulls have been pretty busy in present times, what with the Annihilation wave etc distracting them.

Maybe a group of renegade skrulls running away from the empire? Survivors/traitors/outcasts?


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> About New Avengers...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sounds like something I'm not interested in...

But then again, I always ignored the Skrulls as much as I ignored the FF4...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2007)

radishbak said:


> OH SNAP!
> 
> So my eyes weren't playing tricks on me.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Q has said numerous times in interviews that Tony was Tony and Reed was Reed during Civil War.  That no clones, replacements, mindcontrol, etc was being used to justify their actions, just that they were doing what they think is right.


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Q = Joe Quesada, right?

What exactly is his status/professionl? Writer, editor, artist or what?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 14, 2007)

Joe Quesada is an Editor In Chief.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 14, 2007)

Well this is weird when did they get the time to switch out the baby =/ or did they.....*ominous music begins to play*


----------



## Kefka (Jun 14, 2007)

A video interview with one of the people working on Starcraft 2

Read this interview, it explains some things about this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

For pity's sake. . . not another big event. . .


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> For pity's sake. . . not another big event. . .



Talking about WWH or something else? *goes to check the link*

Edit: Oh noes...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Since when was Elektra a Skrull? Or was that just a Skrull pretending to be Elektra?
Either way, this sounds like the Skrull are planning to take over the world in a slow but deep pace. Breeding with humans and shapeshifting into humans?
Doesn't sound so uninteresting anymore...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2007)

Fuck's sake, THIS is why I stopped buying comics years ago.  All this hype and linking is 70% to get money and maybe 30% at most to tell a huge story.  I say at most, because they inevitably find ways to retcon the story into not mattering after a few years.  The CA shot was a Skrull.  Why didn't he revert?  Specially made to not do so after death.  This is just makes Marvel fluffy and nothing matter to outsiders (readers).  This is crazy shit, IF you live there.  But we don't.  That's too many damn goldfish to be buying to look in on.

If nothing is provable and people just get paranoid and there is no post WWH x-over, just notes of people being wary of Skrulls in MU then I'll like this direction.  Until then.....Ultimate Marvel Away!  

This makes me feel justified in 'stealing' comics by the way.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it me or is it these days, a majority of mainstream marvel comics are about hyping to a big event , showing the aftermath of the event and hyping up to another event?


----------



## Umbra (Jun 14, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Is it me or is it these days, a majority of mainstream marvel comics are about hyping to a big event , showing the aftermath of the event and hyping up to another event?



thats the feeling i've been getting about things lately aswell.

The whole idea of the marvel civil war is what reignited my interest, like gearing up for a big event should.  But its rather ridiculous that its notw turning into just a series of big events, that without anything else, really dont seem so big and aweinspiring anymore.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jun 14, 2007)

Just read New Avengers, and god how stupid it was.

This should be Marvel,s new motto: "Everyone is a Skrull, isent it cool"??

I am dumbfounded.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Is it me or is it these days, a majority of mainstream marvel comics are about hyping to a big event , showing the aftermath of the event and hyping up to another event?



It's been like this since Disassembled.

Avengers: Disassembled
House of M
Annihilation
Civil War
World War Hulk
new Skrull event
Species
Annihilation: Conquest

All this since *2004*.

In the span of 2 to 3freaking years, we've had 4 big events done. The "status quo" never to be the same again.

For pity's sake, at least DC had the sane mind to wait a bit after Our Worlds at War before starting Infinite Crisis. . .


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's been like this since Disassembled.
> 
> Avengers: Disassembled
> House of M
> ...



yes well is it surprising since marvel also releases a crap load of their movies every year


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's been like this since Disassembled.
> 
> Avengers: Disassembled
> House of M
> ...



To be fair, Avengers: Diassembled, and the Annihilations are keeping to themselves for the most part.  Species is supposed to stick to the X-Titles, so it's not really a big event either.

Even WWH isn't that bad.  It's a mini, but the crossovers outside of that mini are fairly few (at least by "Civil War" standards, 2 Iron Man, 2 Avengers: Initiative, a few others.  Heroes for Hire's the only one that lasts very long).

I wouldn't be surprised if (for example) Amazing Spider-man doesn't mention it at all (especially since he has his own "Back in Black" bit going on at the moment).


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 14, 2007)

The skrulls need to better prioritize :S Their race is on the verge of extinction and they are still trying to invade earth i mean come one.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 14, 2007)

One thing I don't like about big events is the endless tie ends and including when they actually are part of the main storyline, because of that I was confused when I read the start of infinite crisis.
Most of time of the time, crossovers are even that important, like most of the tie-ins of House of M.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2007)

That's why I only buy the main story and maybe 1 crossover that I view essential to the story.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> The skrulls need to better prioritize :S Their race is on the verge of extinction and they are still trying to invade earth i mean come one.



They lost quite a lot of their empire after the Annihilation and they did always want earth I guess....Though I agree that their timing could have been (much)better


----------



## Kefka (Jun 15, 2007)

I still don't understand why Iron Man has turned into a female Ultron only in Mighty Avengers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

Because Bendis is writing it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2007)

New Avengers was pretty meh :/
Cable & Deadpool was very nice, good to see DP and Cable together again and how DP was wtfpwning Sabretooth was also pretty funny
Punisher was all over the place, I couldn't get what was happening
FNSM was aight, now we know that Spidey can only use his stingers when he's near a primal spirit or something
Sub-Mariner is pretty nice. I like it, I look forword to reading about what happens in it
I also liked Nove, alot better than the last issue though it was kinda misleading. No Penance/Nova fight 

Next week has Sensational Spider-man (which was delayed by two weeks or something). I was really pissed off at that since when I found out that Eddie Brock is coming back, I was like major excited on how Marvel were going to portray him. I literally had dreams on what the comic was going to do


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 16, 2007)

Kefka said:


> I still don't understand why Iron Man has turned into a female Ultron only in Mighty Avengers.



You mean the actual physical reason or the reason plot wise?


If you mean Physically Ultron somehow hacked the extremis and messed Tony genetics.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2007)

It was an excuse to put a naked chick on the cover to attract sales


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Because Bendis is writing it.



Does that mean Bendis = bad writing?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2007)

Gai said:


> It was an excuse to put a naked chick on the cover to attract sales



Lol! That got me to open and read the first page.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 16, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> You mean the actual physical reason or the reason plot wise?
> 
> 
> If you mean Physically Ultron somehow hacked the extremis and messed Tony genetics.



I think he meant why only in Mighty Avengers. Since we already have New Avengers, Nova and the WWH with Iron Man normal in them. And the Mighty avengers have Initiative on the cover, same as Iron Mans covers have now but he is normal in his comic... Non canon or what?


----------



## Kefka (Jun 16, 2007)

I mean the Mighty Avengers appear with Tony back to normal in New Avengers, so it's stupid that they are trying to make it look like something serious.

And I don't think Spider-man and Wolverine have enough time to be in the Avengers when we are being shown their daily lives in their main series and they even appear in other places. 

Oh well, it's Marvel.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2007)

Segan said:


> Does that mean Bendis = bad writing?



No, it just means fanboys don't like Bendis.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> I think he meant why only in Mighty Avengers. Since we already have New Avengers, Nova and the WWH with Iron Man normal in them. And the Mighty avengers have Initiative on the cover, same as Iron Mans covers have now but he is normal in his comic... Non canon or what?



It just means that the Mighty Avengers storyline will resolve in a short period of time.  It's still the same day since Ultron appeared in Mighty Avengers, likely they'll "rescue" Tony before much time passes.  Other titles are either mid-arc or just take place before/after the current Mighty Avengers arc (just like Hulk won't be threatening New York in Mighty Avengers before they finish the current Ultron arc).


----------



## Kefka (Jun 16, 2007)

Exiles has turned into a Fantastic Four What if.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2007)

Got my Amazing Spider-man issue early this week.


*Spoiler*: _Very mild spoilers_ 




Apparently Back in Black is taking place while Kingpin is still in jail, so any chance of him getting killed just dropped to zero (unless the Kingpin in Daredevil and Runaways is a Skrull...)

More of Peter being mean to people.  Good stuff.  Issue ends with Spidey confronting Kingpin in jail.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 18, 2007)

Have a scanner? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That stinks, I was really hoping he would actually kill him.  I mean, if they will kill Cap might as well knock off Kingpin too.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 18, 2007)

Kingpin was sent to Europe a few issues back in Daredevil so he should still be there. The new Daredevil issues are set after Back in Black. Which would explain why Spider-Man is in his red and blues for issue 100.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2007)

Kefka said:


> Exiles has turned into a Fantastic Four What if.



Well I always saw the Exiles as just a continuous 'What If' story


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 20, 2007)

Curiously who hear would be upset at Bucky carrying on Caps legacy  ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2007)

With regards to Bucky, I wouldn't pay much attention.

Marvel will most likely resurrect him some months or year, with the Cap movie in the works.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2007)

*VENOM IS BACK*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 22, 2007)

Gai said:


> *VENOM IS BACK*



Heh, if by "Venom is back" you mean a dieing half-insane Eddie Brock in a Halloween costume 

I did think it was a really interesting issue though and I'm anxiously awaiting the conclusion in next months.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 22, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> With regards to Bucky, I wouldn't pay much attention.
> 
> Marvel will most likely resurrect him some months or year, with the Cap movie in the works.



Ah hell no... He should just stay dead...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Heh, if by "Venom is back" you mean a dieing half-insane Eddie Brock in a Halloween costume
> 
> I did think it was a really interesting issue though and I'm anxiously awaiting the conclusion in next months.



Yes I do

Gaygan is not Venom


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, Venom. . .

Planet of the Symbiotes, Eddie and symbiote "became one". Inseparable forever.

Marvel Comics.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 23, 2007)

Endangered species looks to be good IMO. They have hit rock bottom the only way left to go is up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, Venom. . .
> 
> Planet of the Symbiotes, Eddie and symbiote "became one". Inseparable forever.
> 
> Marvel Comics.



Lol

How many times have they 'bonded'?


----------



## Deviate (Jun 23, 2007)

> Heh, if by "Venom is back" you mean a dieing half-insane Eddie Brock in a Halloween costume



I thought that was a really nice twist actually. I'm also looking froward to next month.



> Endangered species looks to be good IMO. They have hit rock bottom the only way left to go is up.



When is that starting and in what X-comic?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I thought that was a really nice twist actually. I'm also looking froward to next month.


To be fair, I thought it was a very entertaining comic and I'm curious what resolution it will have.  I just don't think it's proper to refer to Eddie Brock as "Venom" in any capacity at the moment (though next month; who can say?).




Deviate said:


> When is that starting and in what X-comic?



There was a one-shot out last week "X-Men: Endangered Species", the actual series will be taking place in the last eight pages of X-Men, Uncanny X-Men, New X-Men, and X-Factor starting with X-Men #200 and end in X-Men #204 (17 parts).

First comic should be coming out on June 27th.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 23, 2007)

> There was a one-shot out last month "X-Men: Endangered Species", the actual series will be taking place in the last eight pages of X-Men, Uncanny X-Men, New X-Men, and X-Factor starting with X-Men #200 and end in X-Men #204 (17 parts).



Oh man, thats a lot of comics to buy...or download. Thanks for the info.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2007)

Hrm, I may be the only person actually reading "Ghost Rider", but I was thinking...

Shouldn't the registration crowd be @#$@ing their pants trying to deal with him?  Take last week's issue:

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for said issue, and minor ranting_ 




Now, I know that the SHIELD folks are busy with the Hulk and all that, so I can excuse them from not acting _this_ particular minute, but if this is an example of what Ghost Rider normally does, then he should have been "dealt with" a while ago (how SHIELD intends to deal with Ghost Rider I do not know).

Anyway, in this issue one of the fragments of Mephesto's soul is in the body of a pilot, Ghost Rider takes out the plane full of people and blows up a tanker truck full of jet fuel in the middle of an airport.

If this is representative of what he's been up to, then I would think that the "capekillers" would be shitting themselves trying to deal with him.  Hell, the anti-registration heroes should be lining up to duke it out with him, its pretty fuzzy as to what side of the line he's on ("oh, the flaming skull dude just killed a few hundred people duking it out with, uh, some apparently normal person that he says is the devil").




It's a WWH tie in, so I guess I can forgive the authorities for being busy right now, but if they want continuity, I'd think that Tony + friends would be paying him a visit as soon as things settle down.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2007)

Gai said:


> Lol
> 
> How many times have they 'bonded'?



Twice, at least.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 24, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hrm, I may be the only person actually reading "Ghost Rider", but I was thinking...
> 
> Shouldn't the registration crowd be @#$@ing their pants trying to deal with him?  Take last week's issue:
> 
> ...



Moogle they can barely handle the New Avengers you expect them to handle ghost rider


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2007)

And anyway, since when was Marvel be known for their ability to build logical stories and follow logical consequences to a story's happening as it would seem reasonable in a world that is set up in our real world?


----------



## Deviate (Jun 24, 2007)

Doesn't Blade work for Shield? Maybe they should send him since he deals with supernatural stuff.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 24, 2007)

Ghost and Bladeare tight.l  He'd understand


----------



## The Rook (Jun 25, 2007)

You have to get tired of all the big change ups in New Avengers.  Should we make a poll on who takes Caps place in the end?  I have 20 dollars on Barton.

I like Echo's costume change, though.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2007)

Now, just to make sure I misinterpreted that pic.

Blade, Wolverine, Peter Paker à la Spidey and Dr. Strange as Avengers? And a female...Daredevil? Where the hell is Matt Murdock?

What is this New Avengers thing, anyway?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2007)

The Rook said:


> You have to get tired of all the big change ups in New Avengers.  Should we make a poll on who takes Caps place in the end?  I have 20 dollars on Barton.
> 
> I like Echo's costume change, though.




Hrm, Echo is the female Daredevil, I assume?  And Ronin/Clint as the Cap, makes sense.

Who's the pink-haired chick though?  Doesn't look like Spider-woman.

Dr. Strange in a suit?  Peter fighting in a cliche'd teacher outfit?

This has got to be a "what if" or alternate universe comic of some sort.  "New Avengers 616 vs. New Avengers 23423" or something.  Or House of M take two.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 25, 2007)

I guess i'm the only person here who liked Onslaught reborn 

I liked some of the twists in the universe, like Wolverine = Hawkeye with Adamantium Arrows. Bucky in it was also fit.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2007)

> Who's the pink-haired chick though? Doesn't look like Spider-woman.



Its Luke Cage's baby mama, forgot her name. Judging from the cover it looks like all the New Avengers as they looked at a different point in time. Like Samurai Wolverine, teenage Spider-Man, Luke Cage wearing a tiara, etc. Although I don't remember Daredevil being a woman.

Edit - Unless Echo dressed up as Daredevil at some point.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Its Luke Cage's baby mama, forgot her name. Judging from the cover it looks like all the New Avengers as they looked at a different point in time. Like Samurai Wolverine, teenage Spider-Man, Luke Cage wearing a tiara, etc. Although I don't remember Daredevil being a woman.
> 
> Edit - Unless Echo dressed up as Daredevil at some point.



Luke cage's wife's name is jessica jones.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2007)

I was gonna say they weren't married, but I forgot about that New Avengers annual.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I was gonna say they weren't married, but I forgot about that New Avengers annual.



Heard about but didn't even bother to read it.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 25, 2007)

You didn't miss much.


----------



## The Rook (Jun 26, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hrm, Echo is the female Daredevil, I assume?  And Ronin/Clint as the Cap, makes sense.
> 
> Who's the pink-haired chick though?  Doesn't look like Spider-woman.
> 
> ...


I agree with you character speculations.  It's not a what if though.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been reading the latest of issues of iron man #13-19, its alright, I think #19 is the best so far.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _X-Men #200_ 



So it seems they killed off Rogue. . .

Big deal.

She'll come back.

Heck, Colossus did.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 27, 2007)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 



How did she die and who did it?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 27, 2007)

Deaths would actually mean something if characthers would stay dead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2007)

Deviate said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mystique






The Cheat said:


> Deaths would actually mean something if characthers would stay dead.



Aunt May is supposedly scheduled to die in Back in Black.

It'd be her third, if not forth death then.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Mystique



Huh I thought she was trying to setup Rogue with whats his face last time i read What happened?

and wasn't there a relationship begining with her and Iceman?


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jun 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOT ROGUE!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Aunt May is supposedly scheduled to die in Back in Black.
> 
> It'd be her third, if not forth death then.



No, she won't die in "Back in Black" she's the subject of "One More Day."

However she's not going to die in that either, it's just hype.



/Edit:
On a completely different topic, once again I reiterate:  If you're not reading "Thunderbolts" you should.

Thunderbolts, Runaways, X-Factor.  All three of them are full of win, they just don't have any of the big names in them.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2007)

^Joss Whedon is not a big name?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 27, 2007)

Marvel gave Warren Ellis plenty of big names to play with (Venom, Green Goblin and Bullseye) and he's doing a nice job on them


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 28, 2007)

What issue would be best to pick up Thunderbolts from?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> ^Joss Whedon is not a big name?


Actually no, not really.  But I meant big name characters (no Wolverine or Spider-man or anything like that).




radishbak said:


> What issue would be best to pick up Thunderbolts from?



They just rebuilt the team following Civil War, arc started at something like 109?  Probably the best place to pick them up.  It's good fun "good guys vs. bad guys" (er, just that the comic's kinda about the bad guys, and they win frequently...)


----------



## Galt (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone following the Immortal Iron Fist?  I'm starting to notice Marvel does way better with things like this and Dr. Strange: The Oath, than anything that has actual significance to their universe at large.  Freaking badass comic, man.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2007)

Galt said:


> Anyone following the Immortal Iron Fist?  I'm starting to notice Marvel does way better with things like this and Dr. Strange: The Oath, than anything that has actual significance to their universe at large.  Freaking badass comic, man.



I'm reading it, though I'll admit I'm kinda lost with the last issue.

A lot of the "little" comics are quite good, probably because the editors don't pay as much attention to them and let them do what they want.


----------



## Kefka (Jun 30, 2007)

she-hulk 19 was hilarious


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2007)

And Silver Surfer's Requiem continues with a melancholic note.

By the way, did Spidey even encounter Silver Surfer once in Earth-616?

Edit: I hope, at least one She-Hulk issue deals with the WWH incident. There needs to be an explanation of how Jen Walters became She-Hulk again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2007)

Segan said:


> Edit: I hope, at least one She-Hulk issue deals with the WWH incident. There needs to be an explanation of how Jen Walters became She-Hulk again.



Obvious answers:
A) She wins her suit against Tony who's forced to repower her.
B) Tony repowers her so she can help with the city evac (and fight the Hulk)

But yeah, hopefully it will be covered in detail.


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, but I wonder why Jen is still Jen after the issue mentioned the city damaged by the Hulk. Because when the Hulk came to NYC, she was She-Hulk, but the issue implies that it plays after that incident.

Or another problem of continuity, again?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> And Silver Surfer's Requiem continues with a melancholic note.
> 
> By the way, did Spidey even encounter Silver Surfer once in Earth-616?
> 
> Edit: I hope, at least one She-Hulk issue deals with the WWH incident. There needs to be an explanation of how Jen Walters became She-Hulk again.



That issue proves that it was a alternate universe so no, SS will still be alive


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2007)

Gai said:


> That issue proves that it was a alternate universe so no, SS will still be alive



I knew that already...and you will notice that this doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2007)

Requiem so far is a great read.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> And Silver Surfer's Requiem continues with a melancholic note.
> 
> By the way, did Spidey even encounter Silver Surfer once in Earth-616?



Yes. I can't remember exactly when he did, but I know he has at _least_ once.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> I knew that already...and you will notice that this doesn't answer my question.



I wasn't speaking to you specifically, I was kinda making a general statement since I remember some people asking if it was canon or not


----------



## deathgod (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Guys I just read the last issues of Iron Man Hypervelocity and Silent War and I gotta say....what's with these cliffhanger endings? What kind of a way is that to end a series? I'm angry cuz I liked reading those series so much especially Silent war. Anybody know what series/issues are a continuation of what happens in Silent War and IMH?


----------



## Deviate (Jul 5, 2007)

New Avengers 32 preview

lbopm

I love what Wolverine is saying about everyone, but the best part of his speech was about himself. 

"Who is everywhere at once and all of sudden knows exactly who he is"

LOL, since everyone complains that this guy is is like in 7 books.


----------



## Kefka (Jul 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Thor#1_ 



So Thor was in the "void of nonexistance" and he wished himself back to life? riiiiight...


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 5, 2007)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it is possible he does wield the odinforce and he did have Blake as a link to earth.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2007)

EvilMoogle's Current State-of-Comics:


*Spoiler*: _One-line status markers_ 




Amazing Spider-Man - A; High quality stuff going on right now.
Amazing Spider-Girl -  B; It's readable but nothing special at the moment.
Astonishing X-Men - A; It's good (assuming it's still in print?  Wasn't canceled?)
Avengers: The Initiative - C; It has some potential, but it's not living up to it.
Black Panther - C-; It's a step away from drek.
Captain America - B+; I'm interested.  Could go either way.
Exiles - C+; Rather mundane.
Fallen Son -  A; Aside from minor inconsistencies, a very good read through the whole series.
Fantastic Four - C; Half a step above it's counter-part "Black Panther", but that's not saying much.
Friendly Neighborhood Spider-man - C-; Latest storyline is crap.  Which is sad because previous ones weren't that bad.
Ghost Rider - B-; It's okay.  Not good, but at least okay.
Heroes for Hire - B+; I was hesitant at first, but it's shaping up to be a fun title.
Immortal Iron Fist - A-; I'm not at all sure what's going on, but I'm enjoying reading it.
Incredible Hulk - A+; Hulk is full of win.  I want to see Cho beat Reed at chess.
Iron Man - A-; The current (WWH) plotline is actually quite good.  Several steps up from the last part.
Irredeemable Ant-man - B; Not a great title, but it is very enjoyable for what it is.
The Loners - D+; 
Mighty Avengers - C; It has some potential to be a good series, but so far it's lacking.
Ms. Marvel - B-; The current plot was disappointing.  Capable of doing better.
New Avengers - B; Skrulls?  Alright.  But don't @#$@ing screw up.  (High marks due to a good preview of next weeks issue)
New Avengers: Illumanati - N; It's polar.  Some issues are quite good.  The last one was utter crap.
New Excalibur - B; A good stand-alone title.  Not great but worth checking out.
New Warriors - A-; I'm interested.  Keep doing well and I'll keep reading.
New X-Men - C-; Who will they kill next week?  Are we supposed to care anymore?
Omega Flight - C; So far I'm not terribly interested, but I'll keep with it a little longer.  Characters aren't compelling enough, eh?
Punisher: War Journal - D; This is supposed to be Frank in the real 616 world.  Write him like Civil War Punisher, not @#$@ing moron Punisher.
Runaways - B+; Current arc so-far is slightly below previous arcs, but not disappointingly so and it's still early.
Sensational Spider-man - C+; Last several story arcs have been weak.  Saving grace is the current arc started off wonderfully.
She-Hulk - B; I'm interested.  But they're kinda overdoing the 4th wall thing.
Thor - B; Started off far better than I expected, I'll keep reading for now.
Uncanny X-Men - B-; Current storyline is weak.  But not terrible.
White Tiger - B+; Is this still ongoing?  It had potential but it's quiet...
World War Hulk - A; HULK SMASH PUNY EARTHS MIGHTIEST HEROES
World War Hulk: Front Line - B+; I actually enjoyed it, though I've read negative reviews.  A little strong on the Hurricane Katrina parallel though.
World War Hulk: X-Men - B-; So far it's not compelling.  Artificially high marks until I read Xavier's answer and where they go from there.
X-Factor - A; Best ongoing X-title out there.  It's nice to see mutants that are actually interested in House of M.
X-Men - C; Sigh...  Well, it's not 'New X-Men' but ugh...
X-Men: Endangered Species - B+; A solid "I'm listening."  Still very early in the story though, could go either way.
X-Men: First Class - B; Solid fun.  Nothing Earth-shattering (duh), but good lighthearted comic (probably because it's not Earth-shattering).




If you disagree with me it's pistols at 10 paces.  Or to each his own, whatever.

Maybe if work ever lightens up again I'll start doing more indepth reviews again.  (Comics omitted above I'm either not reading, or I forgot about.  Sorry)


----------



## Segan (Jul 6, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> EvilMoogle's Current State-of-Comics:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _One-line status markers_
> ...



I would be interested in your reviews. 

By the way, you gave The Loners a D, but no explanation, unlike the whole rest.


----------



## The Rook (Jul 6, 2007)

Panther C-
Fallen Son A
Ghost Rider B-

WTF?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2007)

Segan said:


> I would be interested in your reviews.
> 
> By the way, you gave The Loners a D, but no explanation, unlike the whole rest.



And I enjoyed doing them, but my workload has tripled in the last month and shows little sign of changing in the near future, which generally keeps my posts random :/

I don't have a way to summerize how cruddy The Loners is in one sentence.  The characters are okay, the pretense is okay, but the execution is bloody awful.  There's no coherent plot (sometimes even within an issue, let alone between issues).  It's just bad.




The Rook said:


> Panther C-
> Fallen Son A
> Ghost Rider B-
> 
> WTF?



Fallen Son is good stuff.  An A might be slightly generous to it, but not much.

Ghost Rider's original arc was very good.  But the "civil war" crossover and parts since then have fairly sucked.  They're even in a totally different style than before.  The WWH part one was a little bit better, but overall the series is just eh.

I was feeling nice to Panther, it should be lower


----------



## The Rook (Jul 6, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Fallen Son is good stuff.  An A might be slightly generous to it, but not much.
> 
> Ghost Rider's original arc was very good.  But the "civil war" crossover and parts since then have fairly sucked.  They're even in a totally different style than before.  The WWH part one was a little bit better, but overall the series is just eh.
> 
> I was feeling nice to Panther, it should be lower



Fallen Son was a fairly promising first issue followed by disappointment and a decent finale.

Currently, Ghost Rider is coming off as shit purest form.

You would figure I would give the title of "shit in it's purest form" to Black Panther, but that would mean that it was just shit.  Black Panther has been able to transcend shit in such away that it......

Screw it, the title isn't worth talking about.  To finish this discussion should I get a screen of the magic frog, Johny acting like a character from a TV show aimed at 2nd graders, or should I just post an image of the giant stereotypical cockroach?


----------



## Enzo (Jul 6, 2007)

Silver Surfer is one of the strongest marvel heroes!


----------



## Segan (Jul 6, 2007)

By the way, has anyone gotten his hands on a scan of *Irredeemable Ant-Man #10*?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2007)

Just read the preview of Deadpool/GLI.

Squirrel Girl is just pure win.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 6, 2007)

Kefka said:


> *Spoiler*: _Thor#1_
> 
> 
> 
> So Thor was in the "void of nonexistance" and he wished himself back to life? riiiiight...




*Spoiler*: __ 



JMS, the scribe, is an atheist that is writing Thor under the metaphysical pretext that all "gods" exist because people imagine them to. Presumably Thor realized this due to his occasional bouts of humanness and, yeah...


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aren't the MU gods powered by human actions?

Isn't that why Ares wanted to start wars in the past so as to increase his power?

Also- it seems very very strongly hinted that Thor will be the one to stop the Hulk. Donald Blake- "This is the future that waits for Earth without you... if you are not at the right place, at the right time, to tilt the balance"


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2007)

^Why does this remind me of the Idea of Evil so much?


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> ^Why does this remind me of the Idea of Evil so much?



Well, I knew of this concept a long time ago. But you are right, it reminds a bit of the Idea of Evil.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 7, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Hey Guys I just read the last issues of Iron Man Hypervelocity and Silent War and I gotta say....what's with these cliffhanger endings? What kind of a way is that to end a series? I'm angry cuz I liked reading those series so much especially Silent war. *Anybody know what series/issues are a continuation of what happens in Silent War and IMH?*



I second this... And where does SW fit in with the WWH!? DAMN YOUR CONTINUITY PROBLEMS MARVEL!!!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> I second this... And where does SW fit in with the WWH!? DAMN YOUR CONTINUITY PROBLEMS MARVEL!!!



Oh, Silent War?  It took place after DeciMation but before Civil War.

You remember the destroyed rioting city in WWH #1, right?

(or maybe Silent War is simply non-canon...)


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 7, 2007)

Ah, so it happened before...shit, I hope Marvel publishes a mini-series to cover the gap between SW and WWH


----------



## Deviate (Jul 7, 2007)

It didn't happen before Civil War. In one of the Silent War issues Black Bolt's team fights the Mighty Avengers, which was formed after Civil War. The start of the series is before Civil War, which is why you see a complete Fantastic Four team. Then there might of have been an issue that place during the last days of Civil War, but the majority of the 6 six issues was after.

So, going back to what Arachnia said



> DAMN YOUR CONTINUITY PROBLEMS MARVEL!!!


'

What do you guys think Black Bolt said? If anything? Did he intend to kill his niece?


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 7, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> JMS, the scribe, is an atheist that is writing Thor under the metaphysical pretext that all "gods" exist because people imagine them to. Presumably Thor realized this due to his occasional bouts of humanness and, yeah...



Hopefully the kick off for the new series will be Thor looking for the Asgardians one by one until he has enough to get his back to Asgard.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 9, 2007)

Seeing Black Panther be a pallbearer for Cap made my hate for him grow even stronger.


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 9, 2007)

^^ why, Is it because he's black?  jk. I cant wait fot Thor's return, he's gonna kick Tony Starks ass


----------



## deathgod (Jul 9, 2007)

Dammit I want to know what happened after silent war  . 

So many questions left unanwered. I smell another miniseries coming on. Or a full series. Maybe SW happened before Hulk came back, and they'll explain how BB regained control of Atilian, fixed his marriage, and dealt with his brother. Maybe, they'll feel nice enuff to even expand on the fight between him and Hulk. Maybe.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2007)

You want continuity problems?

Silent War occurs after Son of M.

Takes place sometime during or near the end of or after Civil War, the last being the most likely.

The Inhumans sent in the first issue faced the Fantastic Four.

The problem?

Mr. Fantastic and Invisible Woman were on it.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 10, 2007)

^ The part about the FF was answered. The first issue supposedly took place before civil war. I remember reading this on CBR somewhere.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 11, 2007)

Deadpool/GLI is epic.... The Penance & Squirrel Girl bit killed me


----------



## Gooba (Jul 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Nova and Sub-Mariner_ 



So much supposed death recently.  Namor, Nova, Iron Man, Captain America, Aunt May, and probably some I forgot.  I wonder how many will stick.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 11, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nova and Sub-Mariner_
> 
> 
> 
> So much supposed death recently.  Namor, Nova, Iron Man, Captain America, Aunt May, and probably some I forgot.  I wonder how many will stick.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Nova's not dead.  He's just recovering, and that lady is just Nova temporarily.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 11, 2007)

I am getting front row seat tickets for when thor walks it out all over ts's face
You dont clone a god without taking your lumps


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 11, 2007)

This has got to be the weirdest comic I have ever read...

[/IMG]

[/IMG]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2007)

Deviate said:


> ^ The part about the FF was answered. The first issue supposedly took place before civil war. I remember reading this on CBR somewhere.



Though, when Sentry was on the Blue Area of the Moon, Black Bolt was still king of the Inhumans, having welcomed Sentry.



Blitzomaru said:


> This has got to be the weirdest comic I have ever read...
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> [/IMG]



Damn right.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> This has got to be the weirdest comic I have ever read...



And I absolutely loved Tippy Toe's comment there:
"Yeah, that's right.  Squirrel Girl totally pwns Doc Doom.  Know why?  Cause of something that happened in a story by Steve-freaking-Ditko!  That's so in continuity.  So just deal with it, fanboy."

Just more street-cred for Squirrel Girl.  We need some more OBD threads 

---------------------------------------------------
/edit:
New Spidey Game in the works:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 11, 2007)

Conquest is shaping up to be quite nice. Ronan and Gamora (hawt) vs Wraith (win) and Nova. I hope G makes another appearance 

Gamma Corps is a joke really. Marvel Zombies vs AoD was quite a let down, kill off two people and just send Ash into another crazy universe. New Avengers was nice, Yu drew Drew to be pretty hot (she's a Skrull too right?). Sub-Mariner is also pretty cool now with Venom in there (how can Venom take on Namor? Talk about major power-up)


----------



## Noah (Jul 11, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> This has got to be the weirdest comic I have ever read...



Aside from the fact that it will never be Monkey Joe again, I fail to see any sort of problem.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2007)

holy hell..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Richard is dead, and the new Nova is hot, but Richard is dead, huhuhu... I liked him


----------



## Thorn (Jul 12, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> holy hell..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



No he's not, damnit!  The lady clearly said he was alive!  If he's actually dead, I'll stop reading forever!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2007)

So far, Richard hasn't tapped into the Nova Force yet and demonstrate his true potential.

Of course, the price being his sanity, I can see why.


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2007)

Richard's gone insane? Why that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> Richard's gone insane? Why that?



No, I was referring to his father, Super Nova, his predecessor who carried the entire Nova Force as well. Feat-wise, Super Nova is far more powerful than what his son demonstrated so far, even Annihilus in Annihilation.


----------



## Kefka (Jul 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Exiles_ 



:amazed Chris Claremont made one of his characters say "what the hell" instead of "what the devil"!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 13, 2007)

wow Dr. Strange was laek so h4x in the latest issue of New Avengers!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2007)

He's perfectly set up to lose to the Hulk.

I hate Bendis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 14, 2007)

And X-Factor #21 states that Wanda used Chaos Magic for Disassembled and House of M. Retconning away Bendis' ignorant "no such thing as chaos magic".

A retcon to correct a retcon.

Good.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 15, 2007)

^ Who do you think the High Evolutionary was talking to before Hank? I'm thinking Dark Beast.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2007)

Deviate said:


> ^ Who do you think the High Evolutionary was talking to before Hank? I'm thinking Dark Beast.



Magneto.
...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2007)

Magneto. Or Apocalypse.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2007)

(Very) Brief reviews of comics I happened to get today.


*Spoiler*: _Ghost Rider_ 





*Spoiler*: _Spoiler-free overview_ 




Ghost Rider arrives in New York and fights the Hulk.




*Spoiler*: _My Thoughts (spoilers)_ 




It was kind of a poetic issue.  The fight was okay, Hulk was a bit more intelligent than usual in his tactics but it worked.

Issue ends with Spirit of Vengance taking control, blowing up a good chunk of the block, and leaving because "the Ghost Rider only protects the innocent, and [the Illumaniti] aren't innocent"








*Spoiler*: _New Avengers_ 





*Spoiler*: _Spoiler-free overview_ 




New Avengers muse over what Electra-being-a-Skrull means.




*Spoiler*: _My Thoughts (spoilers)_ 




I enjoyed it, we got to see lots of different reactions in the first half of the comic.

I don't buy Spider-Woman-is-a-Skrull yet though, I'm guessing she's just doing what she thinks is right and doesn't trust any of the others.

In general I'm not buying the plot though.  One Skrull shouldn't shake up major heroes this much, I'd think they'd talk it over and maybe add some Dr. Strange juju or telepathy or something to sort out a "safe" group.








*Spoiler*: _Friendly Neighborhood Spider-man_ 





*Spoiler*: _Spoiler-free overview_ 




Spider-man finishes his fight with Ms. Arrow (Ero).  Robbie comes home from getting fired by Jonah.




*Spoiler*: _My Thoughts (spoilers)_ 




Well, it's over.

This arc was drek though.  Pure distilled drek.

Next arc will have Peter confront JJ about Robbie.  That might be worth reading.

I did think that getting Ero killed by dropping her into a bird aviary was hilarious.  But it's kinda the final nail in the coffin for the "The Other" plotline.








*Spoiler*: _Amazing Spider-girl_ 





*Spoiler*: _Spoiler-free overview_ 




Carnage causes mayhem in the city while everyone else looks for him.




*Spoiler*: _My Thoughts (spoilers)_ 




While I do think the concept of breaking up Carnage into bits is interesting, I don't think it fits with the previous showings of Venom/Carnage.

I'm also offended by the fact that Spider-man's spider-sense detected Carnage.  I'll buy that maybe Spider-girl's would, but Spider-man's doesnt, that's established fact.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 16, 2007)

Solicitations for October aka the end of World War Hulk.



Note the Spider-Man comic. Four new villains and one helluva ugly comic cover.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm getting started with the Annihilation series right now, I heard it was pretty good. Though it was overshadowed by Civil War, maybe that's why I haven't heard about it till awhile.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2007)

Annihilation owns the crap out of Civil War. Aside from the second Herald's of Galactus' issue (which BLEW MAJORLY), Annihlation was largely a good story. Conquest is looking pretty nice as well


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Sounds even better now. xD lol

I just finished the 4 preludes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Annihilation >>>>>>>>>> Civil War


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, so all it took to retcon the Registration act was an unregistered anti-hero? I get the feeling that something will happen during the last 3 issues of WWH tomake the American Governmetn nulify the registration act. They will see that the unregistered heroes fought to save a city that turned its back on them, and pardon them all. Or send them out of the country. I really do not want to see Spider-man in France...


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2007)

The 2008 event is gonna cause a few retcons.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 20, 2007)

What's the 2008 event?


----------



## Kefka (Jul 21, 2007)

The skrull thing


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2007)

I got my Amazing Spider-man very early this week. 

[gloat]

*Spoiler*: _Very minor spoilers_ 




It's a good finale/segue to One More Day.  And it fits with the theme pretty well (Angry Peter = Badass).  I won't spoil exactly what happens in the issue.  But...

I don't ever want to @#@$ing hear someone bring up "Kingpin can hit/hurt Spider-man" in the Battledome again.  'Cause it isn't even funny.



[/gloat]


----------



## Stalin (Jul 21, 2007)

I remember Bendis telling Wizard magazine some canidates who might be skrulls in the latest issues:
emmafrost
spider man
mr.fantastic
iron man
captain americam
luke cage
nightcrawler 
the hulk
ms. marvel
doctor strange
charles xavier
cyclops
doctor strange


----------



## Deviate (Jul 22, 2007)

Except for Iron Man and Luke Cage, I don't want anyone of those people to be a Skrull. I mean, the Hulk? Come on, the Hulk is at his best right now. Mr. Fantastic being a Skrull would have made sense during Civil War, but in the FF issues the writer is trying to repair his image and his marriage. It would be kinda like a slap in the face if Mr. Fantastic was a Skrull.

Emma Frost - Don't like this idea. I prefer Scot w/ Jean, but Emma seems to prove her self in Astonishing
Spider-Man - Hell No. No way.
Iron Man - Makes sense, but will ruin the image set up by Civil War. Wouldn't put it past Marvel.
Captain America - He died and his body didn't become a Skrull
Nightcrawler - Huh?
Mrs. Marvel - Doubt it. Unless her title is going to get canceled.
Doctor Strange - Would explain why he wasn't able to safe the NA team from crashing.
Charles Xavier - Doubt it.
Cyclops - Hope not.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2007)

If anyone has to be a Skrull, it's Wolverine.

Why?

Explain how is he, right now:

- chasing his son
- confronting Sabretooth
- on Breakworld with the rest of the Astonishing X-Men
- an outlaw with the New Avengers


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If anyone has to be a Skrull, it's Wolverine.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



Can't say the others, but the current Astonishing arc takes place in an indeterminate point in time in the future.


----------



## Segan (Jul 22, 2007)

Who's confirmed to be a Skrull? And were those confirmed ones already Skrulls to begin with or did they just become imposters at some point of time?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 22, 2007)

Apparently, spider-woman may be a skrull because when the plane of the new avengers crashed, she knocked out wolverine and took off with the body of the recently deceased skrull.

Also, bendis said clint barton is a prime suspcet of being a skrull.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> I got my Amazing Spider-man very early this week.
> 
> [gloat]
> 
> ...





If you could find some way to scan that for me--us... I'll love you long time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2007)

Thorn said:


> If you could find some way to scan that for me--us... I'll love you long time.



No scanner, so sadly you're on your own there.  It's worth the wait to see though, it's a good issue.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw shucks!  Guess I'll just wait 'till Wednesday to see the Kingpin ownage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2007)

*grumble*

Shocking news, according to Marvel's Customer Support they don't have a comic book titled "Heroes for Hire", Issue 11 didn't come out last month as a World War Hulk tie-in, and Issue 12 won't be coming out tomorrow.

@#$@ing dumbasses.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, so that's the deal.

Well, I would be annoyed as well. You're paying for your subscription, right? Maybe you should save the internet pages where it shows you subsripting and you can then send it virtually or by printing and then sending to the Marvel company.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 25, 2007)

So I'm guessing Thor returns AFTER WWH

lame


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2007)

Since when does Thor speak German...? o_0


----------



## Havoc (Jul 25, 2007)

Since always.


----------



## Kefka (Jul 25, 2007)

I love Starlord's team


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 25, 2007)

after reading the latest Spider-man, all I can say is "Holy shit. Don't touch this guy's family." He totally convinced me. This is the new definition of bloodlusted spider-man.


----------



## The Rook (Jul 25, 2007)

Wait, I'm confused; did Fisk actually think he could take Parker in a fight?

That list just names random characters with any form of significance in the MU.  Wolverine is able to do all of those things at once due to his secondary mutation (I just wanted to use that bs excuse).  I want Mr. Fantastic to be a skrull because he hasn't done much since Civil War; I know he's out trying to fix things with his wife, but he has too much of a god complex to stay out of things.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2007)

Well Fisk is actually in great shape, despite his size.  So yeah he thought he could have.  And if this was regular Spidey he would have done some damage, but this was bloodlusted Parker.  There was no way he could have won.


----------



## The Rook (Jul 26, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Well Fisk is actually in great shape, despite his size.  So yeah he thought he could have.  And if this was regular Spidey he would have done some damage, but this was bloodlusted Parker.  There was no way he could have won.


BS on the "if this was regular Spidey" crap.  The guy is freakishly strong if you compare him to humans.  Fisk could be at the "peak of human condition" (even Batman and Captain America levels [without the unholy jobbing ability]) and still not be able to do anything.  Fisk was asking to get beat down, even if it was "normal" Spidey, the best he could hope for was sympathy of the highest order.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 26, 2007)

Lets say Fisk is way better than the strongest humans alive and can lift 1 ton.  Spider-Man is still 15x stronger, that is like comparing an average adult who can lift 300 (on the high side) to someone who can only lift 20, like a 5 year old.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2007)

I think Fisk was thinking that he was going to intimidate Spider-man, or that Spider-man deep down is a "good guy" and would hold back like he normally does.

Or maybe the plan was Kingpin would keep Spidey busy for a moment and all of the other random thugs would jump him.

Or Fisk just assumed that Spider-man would slip up a little bit and he could get some hits in, or he'd just get a lecture and Spidey would go home.

Remember, assumption is the mother of all @#$#-ups.

Of course, it easily could have been something to the effect of "I can't stop him, I can't run away from him (in jail), I might as well face him on my terms."


----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2007)

Say guys, could it be that the Wraith from Annihilation Conquest is looking for Ghost Rider?

He said he was looking for a man wearing a signet ring of a skull engulfed in flames. I don't know if Ghost Rider wears such a ring but the skull thing certainly fits.

Or am I just horribly mistaken and it's a character I don't know about?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2007)

So the Dark Beast is back.

Not surprised, really. I expected his return since Decimation.


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2007)

Who is Dark Beast? The alternate version of Beast during the Onslaught saga? (If I didn't mess up the events...)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> Who is Dark Beast? The alternate version of Beast during the Onslaught saga? (If I didn't mess up the events...)



Dark Beast is Beast from Age of Apocalypse.  He somehow escaped Apoc's dimension to Earth-616 and has been living there since.

Not sure what happened to him at the end of that storyline though.  I thought he got killed at some point (yes, for what that's worth).


----------



## Deviate (Jul 28, 2007)

> So the Dark Beast is back.



Lol, I needed up being right as few pages back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, I might have been underestimating Thor's flexibility a mite in the past.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 1, 2007)

How so


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> How so



Well, I've never been a big Thor fan, so I generally picture him as "the guy with the hammer."  I knew he could do lightning stuff, so I expected that but I always kinda wrote off his "magic" feats.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers from Thor #2, nothing exciting_ 




However today he creates a castle out of thin air with magic, then when the local LEOs show up to complain, he makes the castle levitate 10' off the ground.




Nothing incredible in the grand scheme of things, just outside of how I personally pictured the character.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 1, 2007)

STRANGE SMASH!!!


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 1, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Well, I've never been a big Thor fan, so I generally picture him as "the guy with the hammer."  I knew he could do lightning stuff, so I expected that but I always kinda wrote off his "magic" feats.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers from Thor #2, nothing exciting_
> ...



Oh you mean the whole creating Asgard from thin air thing well it isn't out of his abilities unless they took from him the odinforce.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2007)

so he still has the Odinforce then, hm, interesting how he struggled for dear life reaching for Mjolnir so that he may fend off those damned curs in issue 1....

cant wait for 3 though, his antics have caught the attention of one Tony Stark... Im sure they have lots to talk about.


----------



## Segan (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, right, as if Tony had any right to discuss anything with Thor. I hope he gets his ass kicked...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 3, 2007)

Whoever's writing "Endangered Species" is doing a good job.

It's weird, I can see Beast going to Doom and shrug it off, but him cutting a deal with Dark Beast has a whole "deal with the devil" vibe.


----------



## Sanada (Aug 3, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Dark Beast is Beast from Age of Apocalypse.  He somehow escaped Apoc's dimension to Earth-616 and has been living there since.
> 
> Not sure what happened to him at the end of that storyline though.  I thought he got killed at some point (yes, for what that's worth).



Dark Beast went through the M'kraan crystal (like Holocaust, X-Man and Sugar man all did) and got to 616. Some reason it got fucked up and he was dumped into the past. So it turns out that it was Dark Beast who formed the Morlocks.

But yea im glad to see him back. You can see the true horror in Hank's eyes when he can see the monster he was in the Age of Apocalypse. I must say, I do enjoy this series. Its like a well written beast mini-series. Something I've wanted for a long time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2007)

If Quesada has Mary Jane and Peter separate, I'm motioning for his sacking.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 7, 2007)

I think JoeQ said that a divorce or death would just make Peter look old. Joe thinks Peter will be better off being young, so I'm thinking more along the lines of complete mind wipe of the earth. A giant retcon punch done by Doc Strange (who I think was confirmed to be involved) or by Loki.

Just read NA Illuminati 4. I really like this series. Great story and great art. Sad to see that there is only one issue left, which is set in the present (probably post-WWH)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2007)

But Peter being married to a Skrull for the last few years wouldn't age him at all 

But personally I'm happy with Peter and MJ, Q can piss off if he doesn't like it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

New Avengers #33 was really good.  I can't wait to see what happens in the coming months.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 9, 2007)

Curiously wouldn't Peters spider sense kick in to tell him that MJ isn't the real MJ?


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2007)

If the writer decides so, Spidey would sense it. If not, then no.

Simple as that.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

I just hope they don't do that.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 9, 2007)

I actually love Peter and MJ as a couple. They're good to each other, they love each other, they look good together, and they're always banging each other.

Someone from CBR forums came up with a good summary of what we know about One More Day and Brand New Day, check it out:





We all know JoeQ hates the marriage and the cover for ASM 545 shows the couple behind broken class. I'm still hoping this is all one huge red herring.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Curiously wouldn't Peters spider sense kick in to tell him that MJ isn't the real MJ?



Didn't Elekskrull bypass Peter's spider-sense and even Wolverine's?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 9, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Didn't Elekskrull bypass Peter's spider-sense and even Wolverine's?



Yes, which doesn't really make sense in Parkers case.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Didn't Elekskrull bypass Peter's spider-sense and even Wolverine's?



To be fair, spider-sense seems to be pretty spotty in what it picks up outside of direct physical danger.  As long as a hypothetical Skrull-MJ wasn't actively plotting harm to _Peter_ it might not trigger at all.

Plus if the MJ that Peter fell in love with was actually the Skrull then there's nothing even "odd" for him to detect currently.

Though it's dickery to the highest level if they were to do that (current rumor mill is suggesting that Dr. Strange is instead going to re-write history in some fashion so that Peter and MJ never hook up.  Rumors are as-yet unsubstantiated, your mileage may vary).

I say we find out that MJ is actually the female clone of Norman Osborne that he had the Ringmaster plant a fake history in her mind to be a "deep plant" agent to take out Spider-man when he least expects it.  At least it would be different, plus it has clones, clones never go wrong


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope MJ dies, then Peter attempts to clone her.

Then that's when the hilarity begins.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2007)

If they restart the Clone Saga. . . never mind. Quesada has negative respect from me anyways. . .


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2007)

I kinda agree them getting married was a mistake, but them splitting up would be worse.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2007)

I actually like the marriage.  But whatever makes the better storyline with I'll be ok with it.  Keeping grudges cause they change the status quo seems childish to me when its a comic book.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2007)

Reading all these posts kindles the chance that Peter and Felicia might end up eloping again


----------



## Havoc (Aug 10, 2007)

Peter is gonna marry Spider-Woman, duh.


----------



## Kefka (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like the exiles/new excalibur crossover is coming soon, with thunderbird looking for nocturne and all that.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2007)

You want Parker to not be married?  GO read Ultimate.  Seriously, characters can never grow up, they're not allowed to.  Man, I just wanna smack Joe Quesada after reading that.  ANd I normally don't even care about this kinda stuff.  

He's just...so fucking stupid it incenses.


----------



## Galt (Aug 10, 2007)

There are several massive problems with what Quesada is trying to do.

If we assume (as he does) that the current state of things with MJ and Peter married is an unnatural situation, which I don't, there are still huge problems with the way he's trying to resolve it.  From what's been leaked, it looks like Dr. Strange or whoever is gonna muck about in the timestream and deal with the issue of everyone knowing Peter's identity, which will have odd consequences.  So in essence, Quesada wants to solve an unnatural situation with an even more unnatural plot-device.  He wants to go back to Peter Parker can't get a date can't pay the bills big time loser by invoking a massive shift of the timelines which pretty much tells you how important this man is considered.  He thinks one of the biggest heroes should be a loser, and he's doing it by invoking things that only big heroes (or guys like Deadpool) get slapped on them.  Want Peter Parker to be a huge freaking loser?  Don't ask the Sorceror Supreme to intercede for him; let him drink himself into oblivion and chase away his family and friends, or something slightly more believable.

Secondly, the majority of the readership _doesn't_ assume that Peter needs to be a huge freaking loser to function as a popular character.  Perhaps the character lacks many things that it did back decades ago.  Fair point, even.  But comic characters aren't things that you just sell to the audience in one go.  It's like Quesada's saying, well, if I want Spiderman to be popular throughout the world, let's consider...a ridiculously massive % of the population is Chinese and Indian, I think I'm going to retcon Spiderman to being half Chinese and half Indian.  The real thing to do?  Introduce cultural influences that allow people to relate.  Characters are not just the playthings of the editors; they grow and evolve, and should be allowed to do so in a natural way.  Why should Parker be stuck where he was at the very beginning of the series?  It's like Marvel wants to believe that no progress has been made in years and years of writing the character.  If we extend this to the art, then maybe they should go back to the cheesy looking characters of the time, too...since you know, it doesn't feel the same as it does decades ago, because the art's different.  What it really is is that Marvel is just bellyaching because they can't deal with the fact that their #1 character has grown out of his classic feel, and they can't come up with a convincing successor.  It's like DC saying that it would be a great idea to dress Dick Grayson back up in Robin tights and make him follow Batman around acting awestruck and saying he wants to be just like him when he grows up.  He already grew up.  They made a new Robin.  Then another one.  The point is, Marvel's got no business nuking their greatest creation just because he isn't drawing the same kind of crowd he used to.

The only way I see this situation working is if Peter gets Strange to agree to go back through the timestream and erase all instances of non-heroes knowing his secret identity, you know, bone-headedly forgetting that his wife found out a long long time ago under accidental circumstances.  As he goes back through the altered timestream, seeing what's changed, he realizes he screwed up.  Big time.  He thought that keeping his identity would solve everything.  Gwen wouldn't die.  Aunt May wouldn't.  And a jillion other failures wouldn't happen.  But no...everyone significant who died, stays dead.  Because at every circumstance that is significant, MJ has secretly been there, helping him subtly (the ones where she supposedly didn't know), and if it weren't for her, Gwen, Aunt May, etc. all would have died much sooner and in much more horrific ways.  But it's too late, and everything is about to change, and even Peter will forget this, because the timestream's been reset for him too ( a la Flash getting everyone to forget, including himself).  Blammo.  Spiderman's back to being a tremendous loser and there's a superheroine in town called Jackpot.  Maaaaybe.  Just maaybe, this will make things acceptable for me, if not ideal. 

But seeing as things are gonna happen and it looks like they won't be pretty, I'm gonna say this.  If they do a massive retcon and MJ is Jackpot, they better do this for real.  No goddamn damsel-in-distress thing.  If she's gonna be a big-time heroine, cut out the bullshit bits of vulnerability making Spider-Man all pensive and whatever.  You want to go back to Peter being a huge loser?  Fine, but don't make MJ some girl who needs to be rescued all the goddamn time.  That's a change back to the old days that no one remotely wants.  And like people said, why can't they just be glad that Ultimate is so popular?  It freaking works.  It works really well, almost as good as having a 616 Marvel character that appeals again to what Spider-Man did back in the day.  Point is, that's how they're filling that market niche, and they're just competing with themselves doing what they are to 616 Spider-Man.


----------



## The Rook (Aug 10, 2007)

Peter was never a loser.  His character for the majority of his run has been down on his luck financially, but he always was lucky with the ladies.  He was normally to ignorant to his situation that he couldn't notice it.  He always had a choice between models(MJ), heiresses (Felicia), and other great women in general (Gwen).  

His character has always been popular because he has to overcome many common challenges like rent and the loss of family members and friends, but at the same time he gets to live out most peoples dreams- being more than the average human.  He is able to go around swinging through New York skies saving damsels in distress as Spider-Man, but the reader is able to relate to him as the down-to-Earth Peter Parker.

I actually think Civil War and Back and Black did a great job in bringing back some of the more "common-man" characteristics of Peter Parker.  He can no longer rely on Stark and his other friends for financial support, Aunt May's medical care has ruined their financial stability, and now Spider-Man is less of a hero on a pedestal, but more of a man who happens to wear a mask to hide who he is.  There are some problems with his character now, though.  As Peter Parker, he is considered a fugitive, bringing all of the outlandishness that comes from being Spider-Man into his personal life, ruining Peter's image as a normal person living the abnormal.

I don't see MJ as much of a problem in all of this.  Now would be a great time to de-age Peter by showing him and MJ as a young Married couple having difficulties trying to make ends meet.  You could show conflict in their marriage but continue to use it as support for Peter to keep on going.  I personally think that helps humanize him, but again the fact that he is now seen as Spider-Man by everyone else ruins that because now MJ has to be more concerned with Spider-Man, and all the crap that comes with it, than a husband who keeps on risking his life running out with a mask on.

I think they should be more concerned with simply making Peter a normal person again than getting rid of MJ.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2007)

Best-case-scenerio is that Strange pulls a "It's a Wonderful Life" and shows Spidey what the world would be like if things were different.  I could read that for a few issues without being too disgusted.

For them to _actually_ warp reality in that way would essentially have Strange pull his own "House of M".  Within his power?  I guess, but it's not really the sort of thing he's supposed to be doing.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 11, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Didn't Elekskrull bypass Peter's spider-sense and even Wolverine's?



Well with Elektra its understandable since she was a threat =/. But with Wolverine the only thing i can see the skrulls doing is erasing her scent completely and then fixing her so that she smells human.


----------



## The Rook (Aug 11, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Best-case-scenerio is that Strange pulls a "It's a Wonderful Life" and shows Spidey what the world would be like if things were different.  I could read that for a few issues without being too disgusted.
> 
> For them to _actually_ warp reality in that way would essentially have Strange pull his own "House of M".  Within his power?  I guess, but it's not really the sort of thing he's supposed to be doing.


If he can't even teleport the New Avengers across the pacific, I doubt he could alter reality.  

He's nothing compared to Ultimate Strange.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2007)

The Rook said:


> If he can't even teleport the New Avengers across the pacific, I doubt he could alter reality.
> 
> He's nothing compared to Ultimate Strange.



Blashphemous lies  .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2007)

Let the betting begin on the how's and why's...


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh my motherfucking god please no, don't let him return, it was so good without him.... 

I predict Hulk and Sentry combining forces and then Jobbic-...Cap coming and schooling them both


----------



## Deviate (Aug 12, 2007)

I have no problem with his return, his there was no way in hell they would keep him dead. It just better be a cool return and now something gay like they did with Captain Marvel!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

I just hope the return is done in good fashion and it's not only believable but exciting to read.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 12, 2007)

His return can't be done good. It should be done at LEAST a few years from now. Right now, seeing the world reeling from his death is great. Seeing everyone move on, and suddenly him coming back would just ruin all the momentum they've built up with it.

There is no way Cap coming back to life in the next 6 months can result in anything good. Anything at all.


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, it's not like the Marvel writers are (consistently) good at what they do...and I suspect some directional orders being the reasons why Cap is being brought back to life this soon.

It's a company with money interests, after all. They don't really care about the substance of storytelling but rather about effects that will have considerable impact on readers and that will sell the copies out.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

And the ironic thing is that we will all end up buying it anyway...


----------



## Deviate (Aug 12, 2007)

Or just download it


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone has to buy it in order to scan it so that other people can download it...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2007)

Marvel is like crack

I know it's shit, I know it's all a load of crap and no matter how much gets put out, I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Marvel is like crack
> 
> I know it's shit, I know it's all a load of crap and no matter how much gets put out, I can't get enough of it.



I don't think Marvel would be proud of that...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

Who cares if they are proud?  They make money.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2007)

They don't care what anyone thinks. They just want money, look at all the comics they release. It's like a new 'limited series' for anything that happens :

'Iron Man/Tony Stark - The Bottle 1' by Bendis/Straczi/Loeb

The first issue in a four part mini-series, Tony is sad. He sees a bottle of whisky. What will he do? Join us as we follow his exploits and adventures on whether or not to get drunk and forget how much a frigging pansy he is

I'm still pissed over the cover to Heroes for Hire #13. Up yours Quesda


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

U don't like the implied tentacle rape?


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

Parallax said:


> U don't like the implied tentacle rape?



I don't like it either, but I still gotta hand it to the artist. The artwork was awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2007)

Screw you guys

Stop looking at Black Cat


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

^I never said I liked the cover...


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Screw you guys
> 
> Stop looking at Black Cat



Never saw her again since it was posted the first time. She's safe from me, don't worry.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure if it was pointed that, but that Captain America : Return by Alex Ross is *not* the return of Captain America. If you look at the bigger version of the image you can see the cloves of two other people standing next to him. The guy to his left is Bucky, in his WW2 costume. This is just a retelling of that part of Cap's life. No way is Cap coming back in a non-event related project.

Cap will most likely come back at the end of the Skrull event next Spring. Marvel is also doing something called The Twelve, which is another retelling of the Invaders. Except I think this time instead of it being set in WW2, its set in the present. That last part might not be true.

Marvel is also releasing a Limited Series for Luke Cage, and it has the worst art  I've ever seen in my life. *guh*


----------



## The Sentry (Aug 14, 2007)

Captin Emerica is the gr8est herow in the hole wyde wereld


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Captin Emerica is the gr8est herow in the hole wyde wereld



I love you


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, Captain America sure has a noble spirit. Nobody can deny that.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2007)

Too bad the creators of his spirit like to defile it so much.


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Too bad the creators of his spirit like to defile it so much.



And then go off saying it adds some depth to his character...or something like that.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 15, 2007)

Would rather have Winter Soldier just completely take over the Captain America persona. And then two years (note this is the maximum amount of time I'm guessing, really I expect to see him alive next summer) from now when the real Captain America comes back he can just go back to being Winter Soldier again.

Captain America comic was the only one who took his death seriously, Fallen Son was such a peice of garbage that a splurged on it after 3 pages.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2007)

CA is hot right now.  I really hope it doesn't screw up somehow.  And so is NXM.  Santo is getting set up to be thing w/o the emo...until he realizes he can't make out.

Wonder what happens with David now?  Busiest normal human EVER.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone remember Sally Floyd's rant?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah. Maybe Cap is returning from a _NASCAR race_, which he went to after he started his own _MySpace account_ and watched the best of _YouTube_.

That'd make him _truly_ fit to stand for American Ideals... Right, Sally?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2007)

Captain America sucks

Wolverine/Batman/Daredevil/Spider-Man >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Captain America


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2007)

^You sir, suck.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^You sir, suck.



Screw        you


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Deviate (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesting, but I'm left wondering with one thing. Are they serious on making this in-continuity? I was wishing for a more 'What If?' type story. Time travel is always such a screwy thing...


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 16, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^You sir, are completely correct.



Fixed it for you 

Captain America sucks...there is no need for him to return


----------



## Deviate (Aug 16, 2007)

How exactly does Cap suck?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 16, 2007)

Whoa there. Captain America does _not_ suck. 

Spider-Man? I like Peter Parker, but Captain America is a helluva lot cooler than him. Cap represents and means a lot more to me than Spider-Man does.

_Wolverine_? Are you on _crack_? Captain America >> Cyclops >> Wolverine.

While Batman is really cool, I'm not about to put him over Cap. I personally like him more, but he's the God-Damn Batman, and the two are basically counterparts.

Daredevil? I'm not even going to go there.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2007)

I like Spidey and Wolverine A LOT more than I like Cap, but I wouldn't go as far as saying he sucks.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not exactly a die hard fan of Cap, but I think hes pretty damn cool.


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 17, 2007)

Not cool. 
1. He is a peak human and most (if not all) of the time he is rolling with the big guys and does it pretty successfully(managing to even beat people leagues above him in every way imaginable)
2. The fact that he can't stop being a fucking pro- America propaganda spouting machine
3. and finally, the fact that he is a more dull character than Kishis main cast. If he was at least a bit interesting I could overcome(probably) the first two points, but he is waaaaay too boring to make me like him...

Stay dead Cap.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 17, 2007)

Why Cap sucks

*Source of Power*
Lame. Batman took the long hard sweaty years to get where he is, he didn't take the lame route (AKA serum) to get where he is
Wolverine never asked for what he got (well he did but it's not like he was a clear think _back_ then). He's been through arguably the worst of them all
Spidey, most similar to Steve. Both grew up as nerds but then became strong. Spidey became a hero the hard way. Steve became one because it was what any damn American would have done. Not original Rogers
Daredevil again gained his powers against his will yet is the most disadvantaged of them all and is still making it despite all his losses.

*Personality*
Batman - is a prick with a heart of gold. He's taken crap and lived in a dark cruel world and it influenced him
Wolverine - lived the longest and thus has the toughest personality, very much like Bruce, he's had his entire life been crapped on but still perseveres
Spidey - The youngest and thus the most ideal, he grew up in the modern world without any parents except his aunt and uncle and it seemed just as he grew close to anyone, they die but still does things for the common good. Character we can most relate to due to his real-life type problems
Daredevil - Kinda a mix between Bruce and Spidey and survives like them
Steve - stupid little geek that volunteered to get his powers. Despite having a bad past, he somehow ignores all of it when he takes on the shield and spandex. He fights for ideals that were old back when I was a kid and expresses them in ways that are as original as a blonde joke. Sleeps with women alot younger than him. Pedaphile

Thus Daredevil/Batman/Wolverine/Spider-man >>>>>>>>>>>Captain America

Now don't think I'm a ant-All Rogers. Ultimate Captain America is very awesome, much more realistic personality and holds ideals that are much more modern


----------



## Deviate (Aug 17, 2007)

Ult. Cap is a huge prick, thanks to Millar.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 17, 2007)

Like ign calls cap, a mortal superman.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 17, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> . Sleeps with women alot younger than him. Pedaphile



Ah, Hell. Cap is a fox, I'd do him.

Besides, Wolverine is technically older than Cap (iirc) and dates women MUCH younger than himself, so yeah. 

Also, if you or anybody else thinks he's a 'propaganda' spewing machine who is a tool of the government you obviously haven't bothered to read any classic Captain America stories. The man has abandoned the title of Captian America in the past because he disagreed with the actions of the government and what they asked of him. He's an idealist, not a freaking blind nationalist. 

Wolverine was cool back in the 70's and 80s. Since then he's become, arguably, a Gary Stu. Hell, read his appearance in the latest Sub-Mariner and tell me that he hasn't become a caricature of himself. 'Oh, I'm the best at what I do, and I'm a Samurai! No wait, I'm a feral creature! Not wait, I'm Marv from Sin City!' 

Spider-Man...well, okay, Spider-Man is awesome. 

In short:

Squirrel Girl> Spider-Man>Captian America> Iron Fist> Speedball> Wolverine.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 17, 2007)

Cap is 80 something while Wolverine is almost 150 years old. Wolverine lived all of those years, while Cap was frozen for part of his life. Wolverine is the biggest p*d*p**** in the Marvel Universe, but don't blame him. For him to be sleeping with people his age he'd have to be banging dead chics.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2007)

something i'd share that I found really awesome

most of you have probably heard of Chris's comic blog, about asskickery and Dinosaurs 


in a recent issue (I believe its Cap)



written into Marvel Comics


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 18, 2007)

While I don't count Captain America as one of my favorites, I do not hate him for what he is, which is a throwback hero.

I have to admit I perfer his Ultimate incarnation for the flaws he carries.

But I always perfer Heroes that have glaring flaws, thus Ironman is my favorite character in 616. Not because of his personality, but because of his characterization.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Cap is 80 something while Wolverine is almost 150 years old. Wolverine lived all of those years, while Cap was frozen for part of his life. Wolverine is the biggest p*d*p**** in the Marvel Universe, but don't blame him. *For him to be sleeping with people his age he'd have to be banging dead chics.*



That just gave me a real big smile...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2007)

The only thing I never liked about Cap was those little wings on his head.

I never really dig them.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

^Wow, now that's hella un-American...


----------



## Havoc (Aug 20, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The only thing I never liked about Cap was those little wings on his head.
> 
> I never really dig them.



Eagle wings.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 20, 2007)

I never liked that shit metal armor he wore that one time. I think he wore it because it kept him alive or something.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^Wow, now that's hella un-American...



I'm not American.



Azriel said:


> Eagle wings.



Other than pure looks, it doesn't do anything though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2007)

Booster Beetle said:


> Ah, Hell. Cap is a fox, I'd do him.
> 
> Besides, Wolverine is technically older than Cap (iirc) and dates women MUCH younger than himself, so yeah.



Yes I know that but the difference is that Logan doesn't go looking for girls most of the time, they go looking for him



> Also, if you or anybody else thinks he's a 'propaganda' spewing machine who is a tool of the government you obviously haven't bothered to read any classic Captain America stories. The man has abandoned the title of Captian America in the past because he disagreed with the actions of the government and what they asked of him. He's an idealist, not a freaking blind nationalist.



Who cares about the past? I'm not complaining about that, I know that old Marvel/DC sucks hard (even more so than now). I'm talking about the now (or actually a few months ago). Ultimate Captain represents current America far better than 616 does



> Wolverine was cool back in the 70's and 80s. Since then he's become, arguably, a Gary Stu. Hell, read his appearance in the latest Sub-Mariner and tell me that he hasn't become a caricature of himself. 'Oh, I'm the best at what I do, and I'm a Samurai! No wait, I'm a feral creature! Not wait, I'm Marv from Sin City!'



Yes he does suck now but not as much as Steve.



Deviate said:


> Cap is 80 something while Wolverine is almost 150 years old. Wolverine lived all of those years, while Cap was frozen for part of his life. Wolverine is the biggest p*d*p**** in the Marvel Universe, but don't blame him. For him to be sleeping with people his age he'd have to be banging dead chics.



Yes but 90% of the time it's not Wolverine looking for girls. It's girls looking for Wolverine, if I was a geriatric old man and I had drop dead hot chicks wanting to get shagged by me then I'd do it at the drop of a hat.

That's not the case for Stevey


----------



## Deviate (Aug 21, 2007)

> Yes I know that but the difference is that Logan doesn't go looking for girls most of the time, they go looking for him



Since when? He always wants to bang Jean. He wanted Silver Fox, the Canadian  Girl during his Weapon X days, his Japanese wife, and probably Jubilee


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2007)

And Kitty Pride...and Storm.  Hell, Logan goes for the kids (Jubs and Kitty) on the squad, not even grown ups.  Cap got much cooler during CW, but was bunk before then.  As a poser anarchist I could never really enjoy watching CA work.  But his comic is fucking awesome right now.  And Ultimate Cap is just too good.  As is Ultimate Hank Pym, Ultimate Thor, and Ultimate Loki.  

Ultimate Cap > Winter Soldier > 616 Cap


----------



## Deviate (Aug 21, 2007)

Ultimate Cap is a tool

Ok, no more of this Cap bashing. I bring you Marvel news for November:



M-Avengers / N-Avengers - Venom's symbiont seems to have spread across the city of Manhattan, apparently affected some of the NA members. Spider-Woman finally gives Stark the Skrull corpse.

Which brings me to;

NA Illuminati 5 - Which is the team falling apart for some reason. Most likely because of one of them is a Skrull.


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2007)

This whole skrull storyline is starting to bore me. Marvel better step it up before December.

On another note, I re-read Daredevil 50 last night. God, I wish this was the 1960's.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 21, 2007)

What happened in that issue again?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 21, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Since when? He always wants to bang Jean. *He wanted Silver Fox, the Canadian  Girl during his Weapon X days, his Japanese wife, and probably Jubilee*



Wolverine didn't even know how old he was.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm not saying anything about that. I was responding 'to omg laser pew pew!' who said that must of the girls were after him and he wasn't after them.

Either way, Logan looks like he is in his 40s, like Cap.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 22, 2007)

Azriel said:


> Wolverine didn't even know how old he was.


Plus, he has never gone after Jub or Kitty in that way.  Their relationship has always been more of a parental/mentor one than anything.  He's only learned how old he was recently, and I think since then the only sex he had was a one night stand with an Atlantean.

By the way, 





> Yes I know that but the difference is that Logan doesn't go looking for girls most of the time, they go looking for him


Is so right.  God I wish I had my old images from before I reformatted.  Well, there is the time some ATF fed (I think that was her profession) came after him and the guy at the bar said that happens all the time.  He doesn't want em, but they come looking for him.  Then there was the time he blew off She-Hulk.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 22, 2007)

> He's only learned how old he was recently, and I think since then the only sex he had was a one night stand with an Atlantean.



I remember laughing a lot at that because it was so damn random.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2007)

That Atlantean is very hot


----------



## Deviate (Aug 23, 2007)

Indeed she was.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2007)

You rarely see a woman, that's not hot in Marvel, when she sleeps with someone.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2007)

To be fair about all the objectification of women in comics.  Making them all tall, skinny, big busted godesses in tights... all the men are tall, muscular, handsome gods in tights.  Both sides are just as exploited.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, true. Bruce Banner, for example, does no exercise at all. And yet he has the body of a man, who would do it all day.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2007)

I bet Xavier and Strange are bigger than Arnie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Gooba said:


> To be fair about all the objectification of women in comics.  Making them all tall, skinny, big busted godesses in tights... all the men are tall, muscular, handsome gods in tights.  Both sides are just as exploited.



Blob and Big Bertha is the great example!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Blob and Big Bertha is the great example!



But Big Bertha's a supermodel in her "civilian" mode, so she's hardly a great example.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know Big Bertha, but I bet, you could exchange any superheroine with her, and it would make no difference...granted, the powers don't change.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd just like to give a shout-out to "Endangered Species."  I'm not sure where they're going with it ("M" is such a train-wreck that I don't know what they're going to do), but it's interesting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Ah, yes, Endangered Species. . .

Don't forget about Messiah Complex.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, yes, Endangered Species. . .
> 
> Don't forget about Messiah Complex.



Yeah, I'm not sure how well that's going to work.

But honestly, Endangered Species is well written, it has good artwork, it plays out well as a kinda psychological profile of Beast (actually, looking at it as a whole I wouldn't be surprised at all if it ends up that "Dark Beast" isn't even there, he's just a figment of Beast's mind).

"M" was an awful trainwreck that has since spawned mostly garbage.  But ES is doing pretty well so far at exploring it from Beast's point of view.  I'm not sure that it will play out as a wonderful story on the greater Marvel universe, but as a standalone it's good.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 23, 2007)

^ I agree. But what is M? House of M?

What happened on the last page of the last installment of ES? I didn't understand what the two Beasts were going to do next.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2007)

Deviate said:


> ^ I agree. But what is M? House of M?


Yeah, I'm referring to House of M/DeciMation/etc...



Deviate said:


> What happened on the last page of the last installment of ES? I didn't understand what the two Beasts were going to do next.



The most recent installment I've read is in Adjectiveless X-Men, I have no idea if this is this weeks or last weeks or next weeks, so I'll spoiler it:


*Spoiler*: _Plot synopsis, don't read if you don't want to be spoiled_ 




Good-Beast got the idea of attempting to genetically induce the X-gene in former mutants to see if they will get the same powers back that they used to have.  If this works, he could "cure" the DeciMation with some sort of genetic altering disease (or at least make a "medicine" like "Hope" that would "cure" the mutants that want it).

However in order to test this they need to have access to more mutant gene samples.  The idea is to use MGH to induce temporary mutations in people in order to get the test samples they need.  Apparently they're going to visit Bishop who can presumably get them a supply of MGH.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 23, 2007)

Astonishing is out? I must have missed it.The last ES I read was in New X-Men.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Astonishing is out? I must have missed it.The last ES I read was in New X-Men.



Well, Astonishing is out this week, but I haven't gotten mine yet.  I got a copy of "X-Men" (adjectiveless, as opposed to "Astonishing" or "Uncanny") that had ES #9 in it.

But I subscribe and sometimes get things early or late (though Thursday would be VERY early if it's a next week comic).


----------



## Deviate (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah. I thought you were just making a pun on 'Astonishing'. Does Astonishing even have ES in it?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Ah. I thought you were just making a pun on 'Astonishing'. Does Astonishing even have ES in it?



Nope, mostly because they can't count on Astonishing to come out on any specific month (let alone week).


----------



## Deviate (Aug 24, 2007)

Very true. I wonder where astonishing fits in within the time line


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Very true. I wonder where astonishing fits in within the time line



The current arc of Astonishing takes place after current events.  When exactly this is depends on how long it takes Whedon to finally finish it.

At the end of WWH?  At the end of the Skrull Event?  At the end of Hulkamation-2008-Event?  Who knows?

You can tell this by the fact that Cyclops still has his visor on in his appearances in current issues.  Also Armor's still on Earth and apparently with the studens rather than with "Team Astonishing".

Interestingly Blindfold is "dead" in Uncanny, but they've pretty much said outright that that's a temporary condition.

Basically until the current Astonishing arc ends (2-3 more issues?), the status quo of X-Men can't change very much.

(But it's not like the current arc was supposed to be finished last December or anything, Whedon's not more than 8 or 9 months behind.  Nothing that a professional would get in trouble over or anything.  What's a deadline?)

(Joss, if you're reading this, no I'm not sorry.  I'd like to see your arc end, why not write it?  And when you're finished, why not do some more Firefly comics rather than dabble in Marvel?  I'll promise I'll read them and you can release them at your leisure as your zombie fanboy army will gladly silence any critics that dare complain about the tempo).

(Yes, I'm a bit drunk, what's your point?)


----------



## Cindy (Aug 25, 2007)

I am waiting patiently for Runaways.

):


----------



## Deviate (Aug 25, 2007)

> At the end of Hulkamation-2008-Event?



Whats that? I only know of the skrull event.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Whats that? I only know of the skrull event.



They haven't released any details about what or when but they've said that "Planet Hulk" and "World War Hulk" were the first two of a three part super-arc of the Hulk.  Granted the third part could be like "Planet Hulk" in the fact that it doesn't really involve other comics.

/Edit:

On a different topic, apparently Iron Man goes looking for Thor rather than the other way around:


You have to give him credit for balls at least...


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2007)

Well Thor needs to register after all.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 26, 2007)

As much as I hate him, I admit he has big brass balls (brass ever since Extremis).  Seeking out War Hulk to kick his ass, and now Thor.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2007)

Brass balls thats going to get smashed by Mjolnir. 

My dislike for Iron Man disappeared, until he went into the "formalities"(Thor 3 prev)...


----------



## Segan (Aug 26, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> Well Thor needs to register after all.



As much as he's a noble and righteous spirit, he's still a *god!*
Having to register himself and basically serve under the government's command, that's something he would surely see as being way below his niveau.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2007)

Tony doesnt give a rats ass though. but this will be a nuisance to his quest of awakening the sleeping Asgardians, the registration thing.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2007)

You'd think that of all the people to allow not to register, it would be Thor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2007)

Parallax said:


> You'd think that of all the people to allow not to register, it would be Thor.



The funny thing is, Dr. Strange got an exemption (before he started helping the New Avengers) because he wasn't really a hero, he was the Sorcerer Supreme.

One would think being the heir god to Asgard would give a similar sort of exemption.

Of course, one would also think Tony wouldn't survive having both Hulk and Thor pissed off beyond measure, but somehow that's going to happen too.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 27, 2007)

Tony isn't going to die. No one is gonna cry if dies and no one will really care when he eventually comes back. He is a necessary character right now.

Anyone read Astonishing X-Men this week? Pretty boring until the last few pages. I really don't care for any of the character Wedon created. Danger, that green guy, or SWORD.

Edit - ASM - Although the cover had everyone thinking Aunt May dies or Peter kills someone..


*Spoiler*: __ 



No one dies. Shit ending to Back in Black




SSM - Peter talks to God and we _finally_ learn Spider-Man's origin. :rollseyes Only good thing about this issue is that it acknowledges the clone saga.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2007)

Back in Black did have a lame ending...


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 27, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> The funny thing is, Dr. Strange got an exemption (before he started helping the New Avengers) because he wasn't really a hero, he was the Sorcerer Supreme.
> 
> One would think being the heir god to Asgard would give a similar sort of exemption.


well Thor is a superhero at the same time a god... thats pretty much enough of a reason for Tonyor JMS.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 27, 2007)

Iron Man went to Ares and was going to force him to Register, so I doubt Thor will get an exemption.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2007)

If Ares is a god and on a level where he can be forced by someone like Tony, then he was a nobody compared to other gods to begin with.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thor should layeth the smacketh down on Tony's candy ass.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2007)

Did anybody else here about Ryan Reynolds being seriously considered for the part of Deadpool in the character's upcoming movie? I think the smartass attitude he had in Blade III is perfect for the Merc with a Mouth.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 28, 2007)

Really? He'd fir the role quite well, although I can't imagine him being bald.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2007)

Tee-hee


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for Thor #3_ 




This one


> I’ll get the big spoiler warning out of the way at the top: yes, Thor gets to beat some of the unholy hell out of Iron Man in this issue. Are you happy? It seems that fans can’t get enough of Tony getting his these days, and Thor #3 is definitely the next stop on the Penitent ’07 tour.
> 
> Realistically, we can’t say that Iron Man doesn’t have it coming, particularly where Thor is concerned. All of the moments with “Clor” in Civil War point us toward the notion that Tony had been saving Thor’s genetic material for a rainy day for a loooong time. That, and other items, formulate the agenda under which Thor is operating. And as smart as Tony Stark is supposed to be, he’s still the one that initiates the conversation with Thor (over the recent arrival of Asgard) without pausing to consider some of the things that he’s done lately.







They summarize my point of view perfectly.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow i am curious to whether Thor finds out about the clone through other people or will he get it through Tony himself. And then i want to see how Thor takes the death of Steve Rogers.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 28, 2007)

Thor is gonna do to Tony what Cap should have finished.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Thor is gonna do to Tony what Cap should have finished.



I want to see a "What-if: Civil War" that looks at what would have happened if Cap had just done one more clean hit.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 29, 2007)

A "What-If" Civil War would be an awesome _series_. For example: What if Captain America had supported Registration and Iron Man had supported Non-Registration?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> A "What-If" Civil War would be an awesome _series_. For example: What if Captain America had supported Registration and Iron Man had supported Non-Registration?



Now THAT's a What If?.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> If Ares is a god and on a level where he can be forced by someone like Tony, then he was a nobody compared to other gods to begin with.


He wasn't forced, he was more coerced if I remember correctly.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 29, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> I want to see a "What-if: Civil War" that looks at what would have happened if Cap had just done one more clean hit.



I'm sure the title of that issue would be "What-if?: Civil War: What if the Village People* had not stoped Cap from beating up Tony?


*anyone else remember this joke?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2007)

^I would buy that book.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2007)

I would prefer Venom coming in and killing them both


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 4, 2007)

Mighty Avengers #8 preview
Pfft, amateurs, can't even start a proper religious flamewar
nice rack.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 4, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> Mighty Avengers #8 preview
> link
> nice rack.



Why does Mighty Avengers have to keep proving issue after issue that it IS the worst comic ever created in the history of mankind?


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 4, 2007)

I hope Iron Man gets pwned.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 4, 2007)

Bendis kills Carnage because of his hate for 90's comic characters. Bendis brings back Carnage, but makes it bond with Wasp. Nice job Bendis...

Is Ultron still raping the MA? I haven't read that book in alive.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah she still is
the only thing keeping me in the book is Cho's art... the story is utter shit!


----------



## The Rook (Sep 5, 2007)

Wait, what?  Carnage is back?

The only 90's cliched character that should come back from the dead in Cable.  

(Is he back yet?)


----------



## Deviate (Sep 5, 2007)

Cable 'died' a month ago. I'm sure he'll return at the end of X-Men's current arc or during X-Men's next big event.


----------



## The Rook (Sep 5, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Cable 'died' a month ago. I'm sure he'll return at the end of X-Men's current arc or during X-Men's next big event.


That was the death I was referring to.

I say he should come back with Shaman.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 5, 2007)

Cable should just come back for Messiah Complex...then die again.

Seriously I never liked him, or any of the Scott/Jean/Jean's Clones/Crap that came out of the Phoenix, character spawns.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that the guys that draw should make their own stories rather than to have to draw the shitty ideas that the other guys tell him.

pretty much like mangakas do.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 5, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> I think that the guys that draw should make their own stories rather than to have to draw the shitty ideas that the other guys tell him.
> 
> pretty much like mangakas do.



Because just because you can draw, doesn't mean you can write.

However, I'm almost to the point where I say fire all the writers, because it can't really get any worse. Mighty Avengers proves that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmm, came home to the most recent Astonishing X-men (which I think is old, Emma and Danger?), the next part of Endangered Species, and the first part of "One More Day."

Not a bad day all in all.


----------



## Galt (Sep 5, 2007)

Quesada's art style is rather irritating to me, to be honest.  The covers especially for One More Day look like something that came out of the 90s' slump, in a way.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 5, 2007)

Galt said:


> Quesada's art style is rather irritating to me, to be honest.  The covers especially for One More Day look like something that came out of the 90s' slump, in a way.



Well, the One More Day covers are parodying classic comics (60's/70's).


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2007)

^I think his style suits what they are trying to achieve.  I just hope this isn't delayed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 5, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^I think his style suits what they are trying to achieve.  I just hope this isn't delayed.



Technically they pushed it back slightly already.  But with all the Spider-man comic's schedules depending on it they can't easily push it back (well, they could but they'd lose a bunch of money).

Of course, "Astonishing" is the highest selling X-Men title, and it comes out what, quarterly?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry to inform you then. One More Day par two will be delayed to mid October.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 5, 2007)

Aren't they going to get rid of an X-Men title?

God only hopes it is Adjectivless X-Men...Mystique and Iceman? I'm not amused


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 6, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Aren't they going to get rid of an X-Men title?
> 
> God only hopes it is Adjectivless X-Men...Mystique and Iceman? I'm not amused



Adjectiveless has been rather crap at the moment.  Though I'm not particularly caring for Uncanny either.

Actually, the only X-Titles I'm really liking are X-Factor, Excalibur, and Astonishing (though I'm not sure Astonishing qualifies as a serial at the rate it comes out).


*Spoiler*: _EvilMoogle's bitter guide to the X-Universe_ 




Astonishing X-Men: Tries to pretend that it's dramatically shifting the X-Universe, which would be true if it ever finished it's plot arc so that the changes could take effect.  50/50 it will be ignored entirely when it is finished.

(Adjectiveless) X-Men: Tries to pretend that there are actually grand plots for mutants despite the fact that 99.999% of the mutants and their classic enemies don't exist anymore (oh look, the 6 evil mutants that are alive and have powers have teamed up to fight us!  And they've discovered resources that match the X-Men's despite the fact that they show up like a red thumb to the whole world!  Good thing that nobody checks Cerebro to see if all 9 of the mutants not in camps are all meeting together somewhere.).

Uncanny X-Men: Tries to pretend that it's a classic X-Title from the 90's.  Xavier's going to find Magneto!  People know who the Morlocks are!

New X-Men: Tries to impress on people how it's a serious action comic by slaughtering characters every few issues.  Forgets the fact that the original core audience read it due to the fact that it was a comic focused on character development not blood and guts.

X-Factor: Actually is exploring the good potential of DeciMation, too bad nobody reads it.

Exiles: Alternate universe emo-fest.

Excalibur: Filler level X-Stories that take place across the pond.  Sadly this is sufficient quality to put them above the median for X-Titles.  *sigh*  Does have one of the most intriguing cast of characters though.  Would probably work better as a Max title though.




Rants aside, I am still liking "Endangered Species", though I'm leaning towards wishing they would have released it as a Beast mini rather than the backup pages.

(I'm still calling it that Dark Beast isn't really there, he's just a figment of Beast's mind.  You read it here first!)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 6, 2007)

Gooba, don't read the newest issue of Wolverine

And I'm not simply talking about the terrible art


----------



## Gooba (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been scared too ever since I saw the cover a while ago.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




They killed off the hot Atlantian chick


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 6, 2007)

Nooo!

Yeah I don't care...everyone who touches Wolverine's penis dissolves soon anyways. It's a defense mechanism put into the Weapon-x program to prevent Wolverine from losing any angst.

Anyone read MAX Punisher? That's some sick shit...I freaking love it.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 6, 2007)

I do. The Punisher's my favourite character, isn't it obvious.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 7, 2007)

Wolverines a pedo. 

anyway, I dont read Spider-man, but my co-worker told me that 

*Spoiler*: __ 



he went to Stark for some money? I assume this has something to do with Aunt May?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 7, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> Wolverines a pedo.
> 
> anyway, I dont read Spider-man, but my co-worker told me that
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Complete details of issue, don't read if you don't want to be spoiled_ 




Yeah issue 1 of One More Day consisted of the doctor telling Peter that without more money May's chances would rapidly drop from "insignificant" to "zero."

Peter decides that Tony owes him because he promised nothing would happen to his family and goes to have a chat.  Tony tries to arrest Peter but peter manages to nullify Tony's weaponry and cocoon him in webbing while they talk.  The chat ends with Tony saying he can't help Peter because it would be "aiding a known fugitive," but flying off without arresting Peter.

When Tony returns to his tower he tells Jarvis about it, and (presumably) gives Jarvis $2M  to help out with, Jarvis pays for more funding.

The issue ends with the Doctor telling Peter that even with the money that "nothing in this world can save your aunt."  Peter says something about "maybe not in your world, but you don't hang out with the same people I do."  And leaves with MJ (presumably to go see Dr. Strange based on the cover to issue 2).


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 10, 2007)

Baltimore ComicCon '07: Mondo Marvel Panel


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like Cap America is really going to stay dead...? Hard to believe.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2007)

Heyo Wo, I would like to start reading DeadPool but I dunno where to start, I am really interesting on reading about that character since he seems very interesting and amaizingly funny.

Just wath my life needs to cheer up and forget a little of the crude rought world hehe.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm actually glad they plan to keep Steve Rogers dead.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I'm actually glad they plan to keep Steve Rogers dead.



So am I, it makes more sense to me to have characters striving to live up to Cap's ideal (Winter Soldier, Hawkeye, etc) and leave the real Cap as just a memory.

Though I do think it would be funny to bring him back in some sort of undead/afterlife (Ghost Cap or Angel Cap as "The American Spirit" or somesuch).  As a slight twist, we could have characters possessed by Cap's spirit as a temporary power up in a similar fashion as Captain Universe.

Of course, I wouldn't want to work in Marvel's mailroom the day after any of those ideas happened.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 10, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> So am I, it makes more sense to me to have characters striving to live up to Cap's ideal (Winter Soldier, Hawkeye, etc) and leave the real Cap as just a memory.
> 
> Though I do think it would be funny to bring him back in some sort of undead/afterlife (Ghost Cap or Angel Cap as "The American Spirit" or somesuch).  As a slight twist, we could have characters possessed by Cap's spirit as a temporary power up in a similar fashion as Captain Universe.
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't want to work in Marvel's mailroom the day after any of those ideas happened.



This is what I think Marvel should do with characters they kill off but still want to use: make an Afterlife version of the Avengers. It would be like the exiles in that it wouldn't fit into the rest of the universe directly. It would star all the great dead heroes in the afterlife fighting ghosts, demons, etc in a crazy afterlife setting. It would be cooky, morbid, but fun. At least I think it would be.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 10, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Complete details of issue, don't read if you don't want to be spoiled_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a strange feeling that:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Peter is going to make a deal with Mephisto to save Anut May but in exchange he will have to give up MJ.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> I have a strange feeling that:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This is my prediction:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spider-man goes to Dr. Strange and asks him to help.  Dr. Strange gives him a chance to live one day in a world where Aunt May wasn't shot.  But in this world he never hooked up with MJ.

At the end of the series he decides that he'd rather be with MJ than May and the status quo goes back to where it was before OMD.  But Peter's content with that.




That's my hope, but I don't think it will actually happen.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 10, 2007)

Peter is going to forsake his family and become the next Sorcerer Supreme.


Then we'll see who rules the OB


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Peter is going to forsake his family and become the next Sorcerer Supreme.
> 
> 
> Then we'll see who rules the OB



Dude, if that happens I'm so bumping 300 OB threads.  Lets see how Luffy deals with the Crimson Web of Cyttorak!

(Then I'm going to unsubscribe to a bunch of comics, claw my eyes out, and vomit a lot.)


----------



## Arishem (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you guys make of this picture? It's supposed to be a teaser for the next Hulk story arcs after WWH.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 11, 2007)

Red Hulk looks stronger because he has more veins. Doesn't look interesting...


----------



## Deviate (Sep 11, 2007)

Secret Invasion: Marvel next big event for '08. An 8 part mini series that first is centered around the two Avengers titles, then the Initiative, and then the rest of the Marvel Universe. It will be written by Bendis and drawn by Lenil Yu the current NA artists.

Here is the 

After reading this we know some very important things:
- Bendis stated that the book must ship on time because the events in this series greatly effects various other marvel titles _besides_ the Avengers books. 
- Thought to be dead characters return, but are they the real deal? And if they are, where were they?

Although I won't like the art, at all, I will greatly enjoy the story. You better make this good Bendis.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 11, 2007)

You don't like Leinil Yu? I'm actually a fan of his art, and he's a Filipino as well.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't like the style he uses.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 11, 2007)

Yu is a great artist, but he dont make his women perrrtty.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to kick all interviewed comic makers in the nuts.  It seriously isn't about telling a story anymore.  And any story that is decent and cohesive gets dropped or mucked up due to being popular.  It's damned if you do, damned if you don't , all because of dollars.

Especially Bendis and Quesada.  I feel ill thinking about people that buy comics continuously.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 11, 2007)

Deviate said:


> *Red Hulk looks stronger because he has more veins.* Doesn't look interesting...


 
Have some rep


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> What do you guys make of this picture? It's supposed to be a teaser for the next Hulk story arcs after WWH.



I can't find that picture at marvel.com. Can you give me a link to the related article, if there's any?

And red Hulk is pretty cool (selfmade):


----------



## Deviate (Sep 11, 2007)

^ That is pretty well done. I hope WWH's ending isn't so bad it turns Hulk red from anger or something...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2007)

Deviate said:


> ^ That is pretty well done. I hope WWH's ending isn't so bad it turns Hulk red from anger or something...



Devil Hulk is red...


----------



## Deviate (Sep 11, 2007)

Devil Hulk? I've read about him on Wiki, but I've never seen a picture of him. Isn't Devil Hulk considered the strongest in terms of power?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 11, 2007)

Nah...Devil Hulk is just strong because he is actually an "evil" persona and would use the hulks powers to do "evil" conciously rather than simply causing trouble like most other versions of the hulk do.

I'd say Savage Hulk will always be the strongest because it's power is based on rage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Devil Hulk? I've read about him on Wiki, but I've never seen a picture of him. Isn't Devil Hulk considered the strongest in terms of power?



As I understand it, Devil Hulk has never actually been "free" to work in the real world, he's only been seen in Banner's mind.

Speculation is he's far stronger than the Green hulk, however there's no basis for this other than he looks badass.

Personally I think Guilt Hulk showing up makes more sense than Devil Hulk based on what we've seen so far if they wanted to bring out a "never before seen Hulk."

Of course, this all assumes the red Hulk has anything to do with Devil Hulk.  Hulk could just get a burn when Sentry throws him into the sun.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there a sexually frustrated Hulk?

Don't count Ultimate Hulk's New York sex fueled rampage.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 11, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Is there a sexually frustrated Hulk?
> 
> Don't count *Ultimate Hulk's New York sex fueled rampage.*


You're joking, right?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2007)

HULK NOT SISSY BOY!


----------



## Arishem (Sep 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> I can't find that picture at marvel.com. Can you give me a link to the related article, if there's any?
> 
> And red Hulk is pretty cool (selfmade):


 Here you go.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 12, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Devil Hulk is red...



He is yellow


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 12, 2007)

Then what's up with the red?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 12, 2007)

blushing?
**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2007)

He's angry because he simply cannot put some BBQ sauce on his sausage

He squirted it all over himself


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

Or he gets some sort of new power. Maybe from Cyttorak? Or he becomes so angry that he gains a new skin color...


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to double-post, but I just had to say it:

*Thor is frickin' awesome!*

Finally someone who told (heck, he SHOWED!) Tony to fuck the hell off.


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 12, 2007)

Oshi--- Thor still continues to be awesome. He completely owned Iron Man(though its not easy watching your 2 fave chars battle like that) and it was justified IMO. The Clor mess was really wrong of Tony considering the two were friends before... 

Seems like after Heimdall its time for the warrior three to come to life...I just hope they make the issue about more than just that...


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 12, 2007)

now that, was ownage... physical and verbal. yes, Im satisfied, finally.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2007)

The Thor issue left me happy and satisfied it was a great issue.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 12, 2007)

Parallax said:


> The Thor issue left me happy and satisfied it was a great issue.


Me too, and I'd been looking forward to it for a long time so I had high hopes going in.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2007)

No complaints from me on the Thor issue.  Iron Man fans may have a few problems with it though


----------



## Havoc (Sep 12, 2007)

Haha, it was so funny when Tony knew there was nothing he could do to stop Thor.

Tony's only hope against Thor would be Sentry, and even if they fought I pick Thor for the winner of that fight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, Thor #3 needed one more page:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I wanted to see Tony walk his broken ass by the New Orleaners.  He could have told them all about how he was protecting them from unregistered superheroism.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2007)

That would have rocked.  But it was a great issue regardless.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, you guys made me download this. I hope it's as good as you say. 



*EDIT*
So I read this and to quote my favorite milkshake.
"Now that I've seen that on tv that is the shiz-nite!!"


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 12, 2007)

Any scans of Thor asswhooping for us unable to download folks?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 12, 2007)

Pintsize said:


> Any scans of Thor asswhooping for us unable to download folks?


Check your inbox. Reps are appreciated.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 12, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> No complaints from me on the Thor issue.  Iron Man fans may have a few problems with it though



Oh you guys are asses


----------



## Havoc (Sep 12, 2007)

That was a long time ago, I don't even remember when that happened.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 12, 2007)

Like one arc ago? 

Well with Ultimate Marvel comics only coming out like once every season... Yeah I suppose awhile ago is a good description.

It's gotten better. Scott and Jean are being ignored mostly (since their half of UXM is really boring...noone gives a damn about Phoenix). Bishops side is alright...I mean it isn't the best thing ever written but at least it is intresting and in no way follows the 616 scheme of things.

I believe the old "ZOMG we're gonna get 1000 X-Teams" is unfounded. I think they are just taking the story in a direction that will end simply in a bigger X-Men group when everything comes back together.

So IMO the current setting of things will just end with Ultimate Gold and Blue Team.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Beast is back...which is gay, I don't like him. Although I can't wait for all the Wolverine/Storm shipping to be strangled...although I doubt Beast will be able to get back with her after all the dumb shit he did but at least Storm will realize that Logan is a rebound

I like Ultimate Bishop more than 616. Although his power over density make him seem less potent...I guess it fits him more since he is more of a leader than just a soldier.

I miss Magneto  his new city looks cool.

Also M0, you and Thor can kiss my big black ass...


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow Tony's bin gettin hiss ass beat. Thor, Hulk.....n Spidey's webbing wow what next


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 12, 2007)

Beast is about to go mad scientist on us. Good Money says that he was the reason Maddrox impregnated M.


----------



## Id (Sep 13, 2007)

Thoughts on Thor V3?

For me - He does not seem to weild the nigh powerful Odin power levels. Maybe its due to regressing to a human host…I don’t know.

But its not a bad thing (who can fuck with Super Sajin Odin Force Thor?….no Hulk (any incarnation).
And the recent Tony beating, left a smile on me.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> now that, was ownage... physical and verbal. yes, Im satisfied, finally.



Wait. You weren't satisfied with the other dozen ownages by other marvel heroes against Tony over the last 6 months?

EDIT: Just a little update on Annihiliation Conquest:New issue of Nova was awesome. Gamora love all around.


----------



## The Rook (Sep 13, 2007)

Endangered Species gets worse every week simply because it's the same thing every week.

Next week:

Beast:  I need you to make babies in order to repopulate my species

Gunthers (is that what they're called):  We have been making babies but the one that came out post-M Day is human

Beast:  Damn it, Beast Smash!  

(Goes back to AoA Beast)

Beast:  Are you pondering what I'm pondering?

Dark Beast:  I think so Brain, but aren't I a figment of your need to bypass your morals?  (Even though this wouldn't make sense in regard to a few scenes)

Beast:  No, (insert next weeks predetermined fail of a plan).


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 14, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Wait. You weren't satisfied with the other dozen ownages by other marvel heroes against Tony over the last 6 months?


well the only ownage I saw was the Hulks... I dont read a lot of Marvel.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 14, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> well the only ownage I saw was the Hulks... I dont read a lot of Marvel.


You missed the Thor pwnage?! Check your inbox.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 14, 2007)

lol I should have said other than Thors...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2007)

The most recent She-Hulk makes me cast doubts on Beast

And Gamora = <3


----------



## Gooba (Sep 14, 2007)

My personal favorite was Nova's verbal ownage.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 14, 2007)

^What verbal ownage?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 14, 2007)

ah yes I remember that, he was saying something about being a hero and saving the universe and then asking what Tony's been doing.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 14, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> ah yes I remember that, he was saying something about being a hero and saving the universe and then asking what Tony's been doing.



What was awesome about that statement was the fact that it encompassed pretty much every earth superhero. Things like this makes me interesting in seeing the up and coming "What if?" where the annihilation wave makes it to earth.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, I hate how Tony is singled out for this, but I suppose he is the Poster-Child for the "Petty-Earth" side of Marvel.

I will say this once.

THE ONLY HEROES CURRENTLY IN MARVEL ARE IN SPACE.

Nova (Greatest. Hero. In. Marvel.)
Quasar (Original, or the Dyke Marvel)
Star Lord (Has he gotten his freaking suit back?)
Heralds (Mostly Silver Surfer and Firelord)
Galactus (Evil my ass...)
Ronan (Amazing how Events can change perspective...Ronan used to be a dick)

Even some of the anti-heroes like Drax and Super Skrull have been acting more like heroes than the ones on Earth.

It's kinda sad...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 14, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> lol I should have said other than Thors...


Told ya.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2007)

Wolverine got his nuts blown off

Teeheeheehee


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 15, 2007)

and hes hoping it'll grow back bigger.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 15, 2007)

That line was awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2007)

(Hates    demons)


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 15, 2007)

It was awesome that the Hood had the balls (pun intended) to shoot Wolverine's junk.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2007)

It's strange, I believe his last appearance was in the most recent 'Beyond' series and he was very much a good guy there but not he's a Avenger's villain

Silly different writers


----------



## Deviate (Sep 18, 2007)

Read a bunch of the newer issues today. Not really impressed:

NA - Meh. Last issue was pretty good, but this one was filled with more 'lets stand around and bitch about skrulls'. Hopefully the next arc is good.

Endangered Species - Evil Moogle will end up being right. Dark Beast is more than likely just something Beast sees.

Emperor Vulcan - Not continuing with this mini.

Moon Knight - Art has dropped is quality, but the story is still cool. Marc tells off Tony = Nice

Thor 3 - Best issue in today's bunch. Thor cleaned house with Tony.

Nova - Female Nova is already dead?


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 18, 2007)

Marvelites- I need a hand to get some characters who have good hand to hand fighting capabilities, AND are around peak human in strength and durability (Cap America being around the max level they should be. No Wolvie or Deadpool cause of ridiculous healing factors.)

It's for a tourney I may or may not put together sometime soon. I've already got a heft DC list, now all I need are the Marvel chars.

So far I have-
Cap A.
Echo
Ronin/Hawkeye
Taskmaster
Spiderwoman
Karnak
Shang Chi
The Cat
Black Cat
Black Widow
Daredevil
Punisher
Bullseye


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> So far I have-
> Cap A.
> Echo
> Ronin/Hawkeye
> ...



I'd add Iron Fist to the list (if Spider-woman's fair game he should be).  Maybe one of the White Tigers as well, though they may be above the strength limit.  Black Panther should be reasonable as well (if stripped of his toys).


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2007)

Isn't Spider-Woman fairly above maximum physical human peak? I thought of her being like a version of Spiderman in the same way She-Hulk is a version of the Hulk. Lesser strengths but still strong as hell.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 18, 2007)

If we're talking about Jessica Drew then she is stronger than Spider-Man (at least on paper).

Which is why Tony is currently tapping that ass...(since Peter got away >.> )


----------



## Deviate (Sep 18, 2007)

> Which is why Tony is currently tapping that ass...(since Peter got away >.> )



Thank god Marvel fans don't have many Yoai fans to be drawing couples like that.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 18, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> If we're talking about Jessica Drew then she is stronger than Spider-Man (at least on paper).
> 
> Which is why Tony is currently tapping that ass...(since Peter got away >.> )



Uh no, Spiderman is quite a bit stronger than her.  

Like twice as strong physically as she is.



Segan said:


> Isn't Spider-Woman fairly above maximum physical human peak? I thought of her being like a version of Spiderman in the same way She-Hulk is a version of the Hulk. Lesser strengths but still strong as hell.



Well she is beyond peak human in strength, but you wouldn't know from most of her fights.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm, according to the December Solicitations


*Spoiler*: _Referencing Spider-man "Brand New Day"_ 




Apparently "Jackpot" is still around (the unknown superheroine who happens to bare an uncanny resemblance to MJ.)

Which means at least some of the things that happen in "One More Day" are sticking around.  Which kinda shoots my "It's a Wonderful Life" theory.




Oh, and what the hell is the deal with the Four issues of "One More Day" Taking September, October, and November to do?


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> Isn't Spider-Woman fairly above maximum physical human peak? I thought of her being like a version of Spiderman in the same way She-Hulk is a version of the Hulk. Lesser strengths but still strong as hell.



Is she really that far above peak human?

Physically > Capt?

And I can't believe I forgot Black Panther and Iron Fist. 

Man.. my DC list of fighters is much larger then my Marvel one...


----------



## Gooba (Sep 19, 2007)

You know, everyone likes to pick on Jean Grey for coming back again and again, but she is the freaking Pheonix for Christ's sake.  If there is one character in all of Marvel who is allowed to come back it is her.  Save your complaints for Hawkeye, Bucky, and Aunt May.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 19, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Thank god Marvel fans don't have many Yoai fans to be drawing couples like that.



Sure they do, you're obviously looking in the wrong places. Though DC slash seems much more common 

I have entire photobucket accounts dedicated to comic slash.

Don't judge me!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2007)

.....he broke hulk's neck.  I'd be impressed... but next issue is going toi make all that planning ,effort, teamwork, vengeance, and closure worthless.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 19, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Uh no, Spiderman is quite a bit stronger than her.
> 
> Like twice as strong physically as she is.
> 
> ...



I guess I should have put it into the context that she has more powers than Spider-Man.

But if you "Uh, no." me again I will rape you without lube...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> I guess I should have put it into the context that she has more powers than Spider-Man.
> 
> But if you "Uh, no." me again I will rape you without lube...



Uh, no, you wont.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 20, 2007)

I really don't want Vulcan to lose (i.e. death, capture or defeat), but with Marvel the good guys *always *have to win.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 20, 2007)

Vulcan will lose to make Havoc a man again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 20, 2007)

So he beats on his little brother to avoid walking in the elders shadow... Some man. 

Vulcan is just a kid (minus the accelerated aging he's like 15, right?) who was dealt a bad hand in life. I hope those Scy'al Tal live up to their name.

*edit*
Good thing you edited your post Deviate. It sounded kinda gay at first. :rofl


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 20, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Vulcan will lose to make Havoc a man again.



*Pulls up pants*

I already made Havoc a man...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey all you Marvel Comics fans. I found this cool vid on youtube. Enjoy.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 21, 2007)

Just as we thought, Peter and Mary Jane...


*Spoiler*: __ 





will split. Marvel is soooo lazy. Who the fuck is making that kind of shit deal? I would pick my wife over my 80 year old aunt.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *Pulls up pants*
> 
> I already made Havoc a man...



How does you fucking your dad make me a man?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 21, 2007)

A great post pointing out the problems with retconing 20 years of Peter/Mary Jane


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 21, 2007)

Marvel has gone past dropping to ball and is starting to shoot own goals now.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

Seems like Marvel didn't think about logical consequences...just about how to make as much drama as possible.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 21, 2007)

This is probaly Joe Q.'s idea. he always felt that MJ was crippling the character and he didin't want peter to divorce her and didin't want getting killed either. So he comes up with this stupid shit. This storyline has caused more retcons than infinite crisis, in fact, this story has probaly caused retcons than any event in history.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 21, 2007)

wow, even though I dont read Spiderman, that just sucks.
its going to fuck up what happened in Civil War...


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 21, 2007)

Is there any voice of reason at Marvel anymore? Or were they all killed in a Civil War?

And we're left with the Initative (to fuck up continuinity completely).


----------



## carnage (Sep 21, 2007)

has been disabled


----------



## Deviate (Sep 21, 2007)

As pointed out by Stillanerd in my link in the previous page, Spider-Man unmasking was due to Mary Jane and Aunt May. Spider-Man unmasking helped a lot of younger heroes go with Tony on Civil War. Will those heroes now be on the run?

Aunt May should still be with Norman right now. The only reason Peter found his aunt was because he was looking for his daughter, who fell out of who again? Thats right, Mary Jane.

With Mary Jane gone, Peter should be with Black Cat, since Mary Jane ended that relationship. Peter should always be still using his Black costume, or at least use it from time to time.

Anyway, I'm sure others can list other shit this retcon fucks around with.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

Doubtful that Marvel ever thinks that far back...


----------



## Deviate (Sep 21, 2007)

Well yeah, they won't. And I'm sure by the time they try to figure out to sort this mess out, Joe Q will announce some other major spidey event to bring back everything the way it was right before his house burned down, still married with Mary Jane.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope to God this doesn't happen.  I'm really worried though...


----------



## Stalin (Sep 21, 2007)

Deviate said:


> As pointed out by Stillanerd in my link in the previous page, Spider-Man unmasking was due to Mary Jane and Aunt May. Spider-Man unmasking helped a lot of younger heroes go with Tony on Civil War. Will those heroes now be on the run?
> 
> Aunt May should still be with Norman right now. The only reason Peter found his aunt was because he was looking for his daughter, who fell out of who again? Thats right, Mary Jane.
> 
> ...




No cause Joe Q thinks marrriage ages spidey too much.


----------



## carnage (Sep 21, 2007)

ultimate spiderman online msn group is gone


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, for a few months now. It called Ultimate Online Comics Society now.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> No cause Joe Q *thinks* marrriage ages spidey too much.


it should be what the readers think that matters not his.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 21, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> it should be what the readers think that matters not his.



True, but this asshole is too obessed with keeping spidey young, I swear this fucking giant retcon was his idea.

Joe Q. : "Hey JMS, spidey being married ages him too much,but having him divorce MJ would only age him more, so lets retcon the last 20 years of his comics".


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, next there will be a time warp only affecting Spider-Man and the people closest to him. He'll be back at High School with Mary Jane as his off and on girlfriend, Gwen Stacy as his roomate, and he'll be threatened by Tony Stark constantly to join the Ult...Initiative when he turns 18...again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not much of a Spider-Man fan. So it doesn't bother me much, but my good friend Charles (who's nickname is coincidentally Spider-Man) is probably sitting in a bath tub holding a razor blade. lol


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah, next there will be a time warp only affecting Spider-Man and the people closest to him. He'll be back at High School with Mary Jane as his off and on girlfriend, Gwen Stacy as his roomate, and he'll be threatened by Tony Stark constantly to join the Ult...Initiative when he turns 18...again



I'm calling it now, next time there's an editor change we'll get a pro-clone-saga editor in Marvel.  And this will be what happens:

We'll find out that Dr. What's-his-name made several attempts at cloning Peter before he was successful (with Ben Riley).  One of them was a more traditional clone that grew at only a slightly accelerated rate, he's now 14 and just starting to come into his powers.  Peter will find out about this clone and go to "rescue" him from whatever evil force is holding him at the moment (maybe Harry Osborn, alive and living in South Africa for the last 10 years after faking his death).  Due to a crazy accident, Peter and the young clone will have their minds switched right before Peter's body is destroyed (I'm calling Electro as part of the newest Sinister Six).

The young-clone-with-Peter's mind will be lost in the shuffle and enrolled in school where he will be ostracized as a book-worm and know-it-all.  He'll be adopted by Aunt May.  Three weeks later, in the epilogue issue a young blond girl (unknowingly a clone of Gwen Stacy) will move into the school.

Status quo restored, no substantial retcons needed.  In 10 years young "Peter" will be old enough he can start a really weird creepy relationship with MJ and people will have forgotten all about the previous mess.

(Marvel Editors reading, I'm available as an editor for Marvel for reasonable rates, PM me for details)


----------



## Deviate (Sep 22, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah, next there will be a time warp only affecting Spider-Man and the people closest to him. He'll be back at High School with Mary Jane as his off and on girlfriend, Gwen Stacy as his roomate, and he'll be threatened by Tony Stark constantly to join the Ult...Initiative when he turns 18...again





EvilMoogle said:


> I'm calling it now, next time there's an editor change we'll get a pro-clone-saga editor in Marvel.  And this will be what happens:
> 
> We'll find out that Dr. What's-his-name made several attempts at cloning Peter before he was successful (with Ben Riley).  One of them was a more traditional clone that grew at only a slightly accelerated rate, he's now 14 and just starting to come into his powers.  Peter will find out about this clone and go to "rescue" him from whatever evil force is holding him at the moment (maybe Harry Osborn, alive and living in South Africa for the last 10 years after faking his death).  Due to a crazy accident, Peter and the young clone will have their minds switched right before Peter's body is destroyed (I'm calling Electro as part of the newest Sinister Six).
> 
> ...



I've actually read theories similar to this before. It makes me sick every time I think about it, but I really wouldn't put it past Joe Q to do that *WHEN* this current event blows up in his face or the next EIC's face.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> it should be what the readers think that matters not his.



That was the reason why Gwen bore Osborn's children and not Pete's. JMS suggested she was pregnent with Pete's but they said it would age him

Pfffft. Like having a kid with MJ didn't age him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you guys think that Cable & Deadpool will reach issue 50 before the axe finally falls? The last issue I heard about was #48 featuring Brother Voodoo.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2007)

They will bring Cable back


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah Cable will be back (sometime in January?), but not for C&D. The book is nearing the end of it's run due to poor sales in comparison to other titles.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't see how they dropped the ball on such a great series...o wait, it's Marvel.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2007)

Nah, Deadpool just isn't a likeable character


----------



## carnage (Sep 22, 2007)

being liked is over rated


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2007)

carnage said:


> being liked is over rated



Overrated or not, if it doesn't sell too well, it matters not anyway...


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 22, 2007)

Deadpool will join the Thunderbolts...true story >.>


----------



## Deviate (Sep 22, 2007)

Sharon is carrying Cap's baby


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Sharon is carrying Cap's baby



Which is funny 'cause he had to dodge that question last month.

So we've got what, 60 years before Steve Jr. is the new Captain America?


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Which is funny 'cause he had to dodge that question last month.
> 
> So we've got what, 60 years before Steve Jr. is the new Captain America?



Why 60 years? Slow aging rate?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> Why 60 years? Slow aging rate?



On average characters in Marvel grow about 1 year every 4 real years.

That's why Franklin's like 10ish in the comics now, despite the fact that he was born 40 years ago.  And Peter's mid/late 20s despite being in High School 40 years ago.

So if Sharon has the kid now, I figure even if he becomes the "new Cap" at 15, that'll be 60 years from now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 22, 2007)

Or they could say that the serum further altered Cap's genes and as a result his child has an accelerated age (or at least appearance)... Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Nah, Deadpool just isn't a likeable character



You shut your dirty little mouth, tramp.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 23, 2007)

Havoc said:


> You shut your dirty little mouth, tramp.



Sorry sweety. I did that just to rile you up (I love it when your eyes go red like that). I actually like Deadpool, especially when he went back to help Cable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone read Halo: Uprising?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, pretty silly really


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 23, 2007)

Or we'll find out that Cap can't have children, and Sharon was cheating on him with...<insert character>

So she can be the bitch that shot Cap, and cheated on him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Or we'll find out that Cap can't have children, and Sharon was cheating on him with...<insert character>
> 
> So she can be the bitch that shot Cap, and cheated on him.



Want a dark humor alternative story:

Dr. Faustius(sp?) brainwashed her into sleeping with Red Skull, but she doesn't remember this.  The child will actually be the spawn of Red Skull but will be mistaken for Cap's kid until he's substantially older.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 24, 2007)

That's nearly as twisted as the Gwen-Osborn thing


----------



## Deviate (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are some previews for comics coming out soon or already did.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

wow @ Namor #4


----------



## Deviate (Sep 25, 2007)

I found it kinda funny at him trying to fly with broken ankle wings. I agreed with Venom in the last issue in that I always hated those things.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

I always thought that namor's ankle wings were pretty gay. The same goes for Captain America's mask wings...


----------



## Deviate (Sep 26, 2007)

I always hated Spider-Man's arm-pit webs.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2007)

I always liked the wings.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I always hated Spider-Man's arm-pit webs.


I didn't mind that as much as Namor's "wingged feet and under-roos" look


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Heores for Hire 13...*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2007)

So..Ultimate Alliance?  Why is fury white?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 26, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> So..Ultimate Alliance?  Why is fury white?



616 Fury is white, Ultimate Fury is Black.  "Ultimate Alliance" is some kind of bastard half-breed between the two universes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> So..Ultimate Alliance? Why is fury white?


It's just another form of "the man" trying to hold me down...
FIGHT THE POWER!!! :yu


----------



## Deviate (Sep 26, 2007)

Black Fury always pissed me off in Ultimates and Ultimate Spider-Man. White Fury only pissed me off in Bendis' Secret War.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Black Fury was lame until they modeled him after Sam Jackson. Now he's made of pure win.

616 Nick is alright with me. Although, I haven't read Secret War yet...


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 27, 2007)

Just finished reading Avengers: The Iniative. Good writing and well done story and pace, just like it has been since the beginning of the series. However, I'm not liking the new art style which reminds me way to much of a web comic. Not saying anything bad about web comics, but you don't pay 3 dollars an issue for a web comic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Just finished reading Avengers: The Iniative. Good writing and well done story and pace, just like it has been since the beginning of the series. However, I'm not liking the new art style which reminds me way to much of a web comic. Not saying anything bad about web comics, *but you don't pay 3 dollars an issue for a web comic.*


 
You pay for comics?  **


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You pay for comics?  **



Doesn't matter. It is the fact that they expect you to pay 3 dollars for that level of art. 

I try to support the industry whenever I can with a bit of cash.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Doesn't matter. It is the fact that they expect you to pay 3 dollars for that level of art.
> 
> *I try to support the industry whenever I can with a bit of cash.*


I do too, Apparently you didn't read the hidden message in my first post. Lol


----------



## Deviate (Sep 27, 2007)

^ *Feels terrible that he hasn't bought a comic since the last issue of Spectacular Spider-Man volume 1*


----------



## Stalin (Sep 27, 2007)

I just but TBPs, I only read issues if I'm at borders or walmart but I don't them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

What ever happened to Mjolnir (the one that blew a hole in Goliath) after the clone Thor was put down? In Thor #2 It seems like he just made another one out of a stick.

Another question, what ever happened to clone Thor?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess you mean his remains? They were most likely picked up by Shield.

Just read the latest Endangered Species. Dark Beast is real. Nice theory though EvilMoggle, I actually liked your idea more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Deviate said:


> *I guess you mean his remains? They were most likely picked up by Shield.*
> 
> Just read the latest Endangered Species. Dark Beast is real. Nice theory though EvilMoggle, I actually liked your idea more.


Oh, they "killed" him? Last I saw he was on an operating table while Reed and Tony were trying to figure out what went wrong. 

As for thors hammer Mjolnir... was it reincarnated or are there two of them now?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 27, 2007)

You never read the last issue of Civil War?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Herc kills him. No mention of what happens to his weapon. Clor will come back in _Thor_ to fight his original, according to Wizard.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I read the last issue. I don't really like the Hercules character, so I must not have paid close attention to that panel. *reps*

Thanks.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 27, 2007)

Clor is gonna come back as a villian I believe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Just read the latest Endangered Species. Dark Beast is real. Nice theory though EvilMoggle, I actually liked your idea more.



Yeah, my theory's kinda shot.  They still could do a "well, that's what Beast thought happened, but here's what really happened" issue, but it seems unlikely.

Too bad too, it's still an interesting read but I think it would have been better as a purely psychological thriller.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I read the last issue. I don't really like the Hercules character, so I must not have paid close attention to that panel. *reps*
> 
> Thanks.



Dude it was an entire page of Herc wtfpwning Clor. Only way you can miss that is if you were reading with your eyes closed


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Dude it was an entire page of Herc wtfpwning Clor. Only way you can miss that is if you were reading with your eyes closed



Didn't they show Clor in the Avengers: Initiative "secret lab"?  I was under the impression they were rebuilding it (in between Pym popping antidepressants).

Maybe we'll get to see Thor vs. Iron Man round 2 here soon...

Tony: "I'll make you register, if I can't beat you on my own I'll team up with: Evil Thor Clone of Death!"

Thor: "@#@$st Thou Mightally!"

Clor: "Mmm... Brains....!"


----------



## Deviate (Sep 28, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, my theory's kinda shot.  They still could do a "well, that's what Beast thought happened, but here's what really happened" issue, but it seems unlikely.
> 
> Too bad too, it's still an interesting read but I think it would have been better as a purely psychological thriller.



I agree. Seeing Dark Beast in the kitchen with Beast I was waiting for the scene that proves your theory. 

Dark Beast is a sack of shit for doing what he did. 

I'm not a big Annihilation fan, but I did read the new Quasar


*Spoiler*: __ 



Moon Dragon, turns into..a dragon. Quasar then proceeds to ride said dragon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Didn't they show Clor in the Avengers: Initiative "secret lab"? I was under the impression they were rebuilding it (in between Pym popping antidepressants).
> 
> Maybe we'll get to see Thor vs. Iron Man round 2 here soon...
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I agree. Seeing Dark Beast in the kitchen with Beast I was waiting for the scene that proves your theory.
> 
> Dark Beast is a sack of shit for doing what he did.
> 
> ...



That's cool. I'm all for cool lesbians.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2007)

They're been together for a while now. They were publicly smooching since Conquest Prologue


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate how 9/10 tough chicks in comics are lesbians.  Because I totally want to have the mental fantasy of doing them.  Those two chicks in the Outsiders.  The girls on suicide squad, and now these two.  I'm always like 'Hot!  A badass girl who isn't wierd and emo..oh wait..gay....Gay....'


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> I hate how 9/10 tough chicks in comics are lesbians.  Because I totally want to have the mental fantasy of doing them.  Those two chicks in the Outsiders.  The girls on suicide squad, and now these two.  I'm always like 'Hot!  A badass girl who isn't wierd and emo..oh wait..gay....Gay....'



You think, She-Hulk and Gamora count as 1/10 of tough chicks? I'm not very knowledgeable of Marvel, but I highly doubt that tough lesbians are that much more present than heterosexual ones...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2007)

Who the hell is Gamora?  And She Hulk's bi and sexually liberated.  She doesn'teven really have a sexuality these days.  Just..on.


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Who the hell is Gamora?  And She Hulk's bi and sexually liberated.  She doesn'teven really have a sexuality these days.  Just..on.



What kind of argument is that...? o_0

Besides, you should know who Gamora is. The Annihilation wave and its currently running aftermaths have been pretty popular...or at least noticeable.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2007)

She Hulk for better or worse, is portrayed as a pimp/slut depending on your views of promiscuousness.  She can get with just about anyone with twirl of the hair, and often does so.  

Not to mention She-Hulk is not badass.  She's portrayed more for humor and wit than action.  So, she doesn't even count.  Gamora on the other hand...

Oh!  The one who kidnapped Nova.  Yeh, there are exceptions.  But by and large, tough chick = dyke in media these days.  It just bothers me that you can't b ea badass and love cock.  Haha I love how I really can't think of a better way to articulate my opinion on this.  I'd almost challenge someone to make my words prettier, but it's a fleeting notion.


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2007)

Badass or not, She-Hulk is one of the toughest women in Marvel. But I'm not going to argue about that.

I think, the current Quasar is a pretty decent character. But you always have Sue Richards.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 28, 2007)

I find Phyla and Moondragon's relationship sickeningly sweet. It's not really a "hot" lesbian romance...it's more like a "puppy-love" lesbian romance. So they aren't really "cool" lesbians, as they are very queer lesbians. Also Phyla needs to give Starlord some...at least throw him a titty or something.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear since Halo3 ended Marvel is picking up a Comic book series for it. Well I already have the graphic novel....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 30, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> I hear since Halo3 ended Marvel is picking up a Comic book series for it. Well I already have the graphic novel....


Yeah, it's a 3 part mini called Halo: Uprising. I have the first issue.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I just ordered it seems pretty great it reveals more on Ackerson....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> Yeah I just ordered it seems pretty great it reveals more on Ackerson....


I have the (.cbr) file, pm me if you want it.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 1, 2007)

That would be great much thanks....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> That would be great much thanks....


Check your inbox.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone else read new avengers #34?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

The last Avenger book I read ended with a "I Spider Woman a skrull?" cliff hanger...


----------



## Booster Beetle (Oct 1, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Anyone else read new avengers #34?



I did. Can't say I'm impressed. I'm hoping that Bendis won't screw up the Hood, but I'm not counting on it. I would have almost preferred the character remain in limbo...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone read Luke Cage's MAX mini-series?


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 2, 2007)

Luke Cage has a mini-series? What's it about?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds like it could be good.  Any links?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 2, 2007)

Marvel MAX's take on the hero for hire, but not really anything "big time". It has a more human feel to it he spends most of his time in the projects trying to find the killer of a young girl. It reminded me of that black dude from that old show "Spencer for Hire". Just cool for no reason, Hawk, I think his name was. Anyways, it was a good read. 

I gotta find the link again... I'll post the here shortly

*EDIT*
*Cage mini-series (complete)*


Sakura


----------



## BouYiaka (Oct 2, 2007)

I really like all the attention they are giving luke cage now , i mean i haven't read the heroes for hire vol1i have just recently found out about the character and he is really cool.
I really enjoyed reading him in allias , his relationship with jessica jones is funny and weird


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

BouYiaka said:


> I really like all the attention they are giving luke cage now , i mean i haven't read the heroes for hire vol1i have just recently found out about the character and he is really cool.
> I really enjoyed reading him in allias , his relationship with jessica jones is funny and weird


Well, the MAX mini-series isn't really new. It came out in 2001, but Cage is still "cooler than the other side of the pillow".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

So, I just read Archie meets The Punisher (alt title: The Punisher meets Archie)... If I said it sucked big time, that would be a HUGE understatement​ 



*Spoiler*: __ 



    
​


Also, I have the link to this (.cbr) file if you REALLY want to see the Punisher pretend to be a substitute teacher. I wishe he could've killed Archie within the first three panels. ​


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 3, 2007)

Read it, sucked big.

IMO, Bullseye vs Punisher was cool.

Seeing Bullseye kick the crap and out gun the Punisher in every single way was awesome


----------



## Segan (Oct 3, 2007)

Bullseye isn't exactly a mere human, is he?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> Bullseye isn't exactly a mere human, is he?



Officially they've never said he's not.

But some of the things he does are impossible for a base human to do, so in theory something's up (I don't know if there is a story or if anyone official has ever even considered it).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Read it, sucked big.
> 
> IMO, Bullseye vs Punisher was cool.
> 
> *Seeing Bullseye kick the crap and out gun the Punisher in every single way was awesome*


No it wasn't... 

... and here's why

Frank Castle = Former US Marine = Punisher
Lil' Mo= Former US Marine = Punisher... sort of


----------



## Deviate (Oct 3, 2007)

Endangered species is getting really boring...the last issue really sucked. X-Men 203 was pretty boring as well, but I don't really follow that book anyway.

Also, Initiative's art is helluva funky now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Deviate said:


> *Endangered species is getting really boring...*the last issue really sucked. X-Men 203 was pretty boring as well, but I don't really follow that book anyway.
> 
> Also, Initiative's art is helluva funky now.


I you ask me, Endangered Species started out boring. I used to love reading the X-Books. Now, the New X-Men is the only thing keeping my attention. And the art has changed directioon from realism to "cartooney"... 

And just when the heck is the Astonishing X-Men: Collosus World Breaker storyline ending!


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> \And just when the heck is the Astonishing X-Men: Collosus World Breaker storyline ending!



Messiah Complex


----------



## Deviate (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't one of the X-Men gonna stay in space, dead or alive, after this arc? I wonder how this will play in the main marvel continuity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 4, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Isn't one of the X-Men gonna stay in space, dead or alive, after this arc? I wonder how this will play in the main marvel continuity.



Supposedly one "doesn't come back."  Which could mean any number of things.

Of course, who knows how many more years it will take to get through the arc


----------



## The Rook (Oct 4, 2007)

The arc ends in December.

The one who doesn't come back is


*Spoiler*: _Why the hell am I even spoiler tagging this?_ 



Armour


Which is BS because he/she will be in MC


----------



## Deviate (Oct 4, 2007)

I was thinking its Lockheed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course Armor isn't coming back. She the character with the smallest fanbase.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 5, 2007)

See? I don't know who she is.


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2007)

Me neither.... :S


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me when amazing spiderman 545 comes out aka part 2 of one more day


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2007)

carnage said:


> Can anyone tell me when amazing spiderman 545 comes out aka part 2 of one more day



Friendly Neighborhood Spiderman #24 comes out on the 10th, that's part 2 of One More Day.


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2007)

Is Marvel really gonna retcon the Peter/MJ relationship and wedding?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 5, 2007)

Segan said:


> Is Marvel really gonna retcon the Peter/MJ relationship and wedding?



They are heavily hinting that they are.  But that could all be misdirection.

Personally I'm hoping that they:
1) Kill Aunt May, and she stays dead.  Sorry Peter
2) Leave Peter and MJ together with perhaps a touch of perspective

But I'm guessing the opposite will happen in both points.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2007)

Armour is who Wolverin keeps calling kid.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 5, 2007)

I want Wolverine to start calling Chuck "kid"  He's one of the _few_ who can get away with it.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, according to Runaways:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hisako becomes the leader of the X-Men in the/a future.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah and her team gets raped in the future, which proves that the future sucks...

She better not be the Mutant Messiah, I'll kill someone if she is...


----------



## Deviate (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought the mutant messiah was going to be that mutant baby everyone is looking for...


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 7, 2007)

God willing it'll be Cyclops...so he can finally die with dignity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> God willing it'll be Cyclops...so he can finally die with dignity.



I doubt it, they showed him "die" in the last issue so he's way too obvious a target.

My bet's on Colossus or Kitty (assuming that Lockheed doesn't count).


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 7, 2007)

Same with Conner, we thought he died, then he tries to make a comeback and gets his ass handed to him again and dies.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 8, 2007)

What a way to come back from the dead.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2007)

^lol, sad but true.


----------



## BouYiaka (Oct 8, 2007)

A friend told me that astonishing x-men isn't canon, so anything that happens isn't in the timeline  , is that true?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 8, 2007)

BouYiaka said:


> A friend told me that astonishing x-men isn't canon, so anything that happens isn't in the timeline  , is that true?



The last official position I heard was that Astonishing X-Men's current arc will be fit in at some point after it's finished.

Assuming that's still the case it's canon for some indefinite point in the near future.

I'm of the opinion that it is becoming increasingly impossible for it to fit into continuity, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 9, 2007)

This is one of the problems with having so many X-books, you end up with writers who HATE the other X-books and don't want to be confined by them.

This would be a problem with any other title, but the fact that Astonshing is the best X-book right now, who the hell is going to say anything? The fact is Q might just have the other X-books bend to the current flow of Astonishing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> This is one of the problems with having so many X-books, you end up with writers who HATE the other X-books and don't want to be confined by them.
> 
> This would be a problem with any other title, but the fact that Astonshing is the best X-book right now, who the hell is going to say anything? The fact is Q might just have the other X-books bend to the current flow of Astonishing.



Well, if it's possible they would.  But the problem is how long are other books supposed to remain stagnant before things change?

Astonishing established certain events before the team left Earth.  Specific people were alive, they were at the school, and life was for the most part "normal."

Case and point, Blindfold was alive and played a significant role, thus her current "dead" (coma) state in Adjectiveless has to be reversed before "Astonishing" happens.

It's tieing the hands of the other comics.


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

One of the reasons why Marvel's continuity sucks. They should learn from DC in that matter.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 9, 2007)

Tony Stark is plannin on taking Spideys powers. he already created a "Red Team" full of upgrades of Spideys Stark armor with the same powers as Spidey. I hate Tony so MUCH


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

someone should upload all the darkness comics


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Tony Stark is plannin on taking Spideys powers. he already created a "Red Team" full of upgrades of Spideys Stark armor with the same powers as Spidey. I hate Tony so MUCH


But the "Iron-Spider" looked pretty freaking cool.


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> But the "Iron-Spider" looked pretty freaking cool.



Hey, check out this thread:

Pre-crisis Superman vs. Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

Figured, you would know something about Pre-crisis Supes.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 9, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> But the "Iron-Spider" looked pretty freaking cool.



But there's 3 of em and he plans on taking Spideys powers away permanently and those 3 will be his succesors


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> Hey, check out this thread:
> 
> Pre-crisis Superman vs. Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
> 
> Figured, you would know something about Pre-crisis Supes.


Nah, I'm not really into DC (or TTGL). Thanks though. 



Pyron700 said:


> But there's 3 of em and he plans on taking Spideys powers away permanently and those 3 will be his succesors


 
   
Any proof though: links comic reference, anything?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 9, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Well, if it's possible they would.  But the problem is how long are other books supposed to remain stagnant before things change?
> 
> Astonishing established certain events before the team left Earth.  Specific people were alive, they were at the school, and life was for the most part "normal."
> 
> ...



Which is why all these rumors that Adjectiveless is going to be permabanned after MC is looking so good to me...

Edit: If you're on hiatus why are you posting LIL M0?


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 9, 2007)

Avengers: Initiative 3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Which is why all these rumors that Adjectiveless is going to be permabanned after MC is looking so good to me...
> 
> *Edit: If you're on hiatus why are you posting LIL M0?*


Because my girlfriend is at her moms house today.



Pyron700 said:


> Avengers: Initiative 3


Ok, I'll check it out.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 10, 2007)

In a Wolverine a few months ago, when he first met his latest gf, he said he didn't ever let himself die because of some reason he didn't want to talk about, not because he had such a strong will to live.  It seemed like he always wanted to die, but didn't think he deserved the rest.  I guess that isn't the case anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gooba said:


> In a Wolverine a few months ago, when he first met his latest gf, he said he didn't ever let himself die because of some reason he didn't want to talk about, not because he had such a strong will to live. It seemed like he always wanted to die, but didn't think he deserved the rest.


I remember that, he kept having to kill death in order to live. Or something like that...



Gooba said:


> I guess that isn't the case anymore.


 
What's all this crazy talk?! Wolverrine better not be dying.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2007)

The Living Tribunal will die before Wolverine does.

Wolverine will live so long, that the Universe will die, and he will become the next Galactus in the New Universe, that is how long Wolverine will fucking live.



Is that fucking Adam Worlock?...If that is Worlock, then Annihilation has become cool again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2007)

Where'd you get that pic? 

I just checked Marvel.com... Nothing so far on issue 3 info.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 10, 2007)

Wolverine did die, he let death beat him and he went into the light.  But he is going to come back with some help from Dr. Strange.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, there's too many books to read in order to stay on top of things. Thanks Gooba.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 10, 2007)

New Avengers #35 kicked so much ass!  The Hood is a king amoung badasses and he knows how to be awesome evil. And for anyone that doesn't like Tigra, this is your issue because she gets absolutely owned hardcore style. One of the best written books outside of Sinestro Corp I've read in a good long while.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 10, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> The Living Tribunal will die before Wolverine does.
> 
> Wolverine will live so long, that the Universe will die, and he will become the next Galactus in the New Universe, that is how long Wolverine will fucking live.
> 
> ...



Looks more like havoc or x-man

might be warlock thou


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2007)

Shi'ar are off limits for Annihilation...Joe Q. made that ultimatum before the series even started.

Granted he also forbade them from using Adam Warlock, but w/e...


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2007)

God I hope he didn't forbid Adam Warlock.  Why has he been gone for so long?


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 11, 2007)

It could be the dude Quasar and Moondragon have been searching for.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 11, 2007)

^ Whoever he/she is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> The Living Tribunal will die before Wolverine does.
> 
> Wolverine will live so long, that the Universe will die, and he will become the next Galactus in the New Universe, that is how long Wolverine will fucking live.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking. Maybe that's Quasar, the original one. You know death in comics is never permenant.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 11, 2007)

That would be good as well...I'm tired of seeing that dyke as Quasar.

It seems that one of the thing Annihilation does is revamp the look of all the Cosmic characters, maybe they are doing this to give Quasar a new badass costume.

Of course I am sorta against the rez, I mean Quasar wasn't killed mysteriously off panel, or he wasn't "depowered" and left to be killed elsewhere.

He was killed on panel, in a pretty violent way.


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2007)

I like the current Quasar and want it to stay that way. We have enough big-breasted and tight-suit wearing hotties that occupy men's fantasies.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 11, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> That would be good as well...I'm tired of seeing that dyke as Quasar.
> 
> It seems that one of the thing Annihilation does is revamp the look of all the Cosmic characters, maybe they are doing this to give Quasar a new badass costume.
> 
> ...




wow best death ever


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 11, 2007)

If I have to read more gag-worthy love dialogue between Phyla and Moondragon, I will hold you personally responsible Segan.

That stuff is the gayest shit I've ever read in a comic book.

Edit: And I'm including Mighty Avengers...


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> If I have to read more gag-worthy love dialogue between Phyla and Moondragon, I will hold you personally responsible Segan.
> 
> That stuff is the gayest shit I've ever read in a comic book.
> 
> Edit: And I'm including Mighty Avengers...


Yeah, and no one cares if Spidey starts those kind of dialogues with MJ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> That would be good as well...I'm tired of seeing that dyke as Quasar.
> 
> *It seems that one of the thing Annihilation does is revamp the look of all the Cosmic characters, maybe they are doing this to give Quasar a new badass costume.*
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I said it could be him. And like Gecko said... "Wow best death ever"


Segan said:


> I like the current Quasar and want it to stay that way. We have enough big-breasted and tight-suit wearing hotties that occupy men's fantasies.


Yeah, but they are so freaking sappy... And a bald chick has never been in my fantasies.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, and no one cares if Spidey starts those kind of dialogues with MJ...



They never get this bad...and MJ never turns into a dragon so Peter can rid on her...

It's teh ghey...


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, but they are so freaking sappy... And a bald chick has never been in my fantasies.


That's why I said, we have enough of these hotties for men's fantasies.



NeoDMC said:


> They never get this bad...and MJ never turns into a dragon so Peter can rid on her...
> 
> It's teh ghey...


Well, they ARE gay...


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cap is back


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

I knew it's happen sooner or later. Remember when Ironman tried to get Hawkeye to replace him? (reference Fallen Son: Bargaining)

I hope it's Bucky, it'd only make sense for him to take over. Maybe he finally found the mask. (reference Punisher: War journal 11) 

Also, Non-MAX Punisher = fail


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 11, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> _*
> I hope it's Bucky, it'd only make sense for him to take over. Maybe he finally found the mask. (reference Punisher: War journal 11) *_


Truer words were never spoken



> Also, Non-MAX Punisher = fail



HELL YEAH!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dude you like the Punisher MAX too? Check your inbox.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 11, 2007)

What a butt ass ugly outfit...


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 11, 2007)

Can anyone help me find a larger picture of this, without the title or any other lettering on it?



If you could find one with the title but larger, I would also appreciate that.  But I am just curious if there is one without the lettering.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 12, 2007)

*ATTENTION:

A NEW CAPTIAN AMERICA IS COMING IN JANUARY BUT IT IS NOT STEVE RODGERS*

*THE ARTICLE *


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2007)

Steve Ro*d*gers never existed...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Five bucks says it's Bucky though.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 12, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Five bucks says it's Bucky though.



Which I would say is the only guy who could do it (maybe Hawkeye). Bucky is hardcore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Which I would say is the only guy who could do it (maybe Hawkeye). Bucky is hardcore.


Nah, Ironman asked Hawkeye before and he refused. I agree though, Bucky is hardcore. 

The Punisher was the WRONG choice though...


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 12, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nah, Ironman asked Hawkeye before and he refused. I agree though, Bucky is hardcore.
> 
> The Punisher was the WRONG choice though...



Well his refusal doesn't really make him unqualified, it just says that he isn't going to do it. I personally think Hawkeye is qualified, but he isn't going to take up the mantle because bucky has the better resume and Hawkeye has already turned it down like you said.

I would hate to see the day when the Punisher would be the top canidate for the job in the main universe. 

Speaking of which: Is their a Punisher in the Ultimate Universe?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I just checked. He is but I haven't read the book. So I still hold my opinion that all non-MAX Punishers = Fail



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Ultimate Marvel In the alternate-universe Ultimate Marvel imprint, the Punisher is not a Vietnam War veteran, but an ex-NYPD police officer, whose family was killed by corrupt police officers who knew Frank was going to expose them. The Punisher also appears in the Ultimate Marvel Team-Up #6-8, followed by Ultimate Spider-Man #61, and then re-appears in the Ultimate Spider-Man Annual #2 in which he kills a corrupt cop named Jeanne De Wolfe.


----------



## xingzup19 (Oct 12, 2007)

He's an NYPD offiicer, as you see in Ultimate Spider-Man Annual #2.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 12, 2007)

The new Cap is obviously WS, no better choice, and he has a gun. My main problem with the suit is that it looks metallic. Armor suits have a history of failing (Cap, Spidey, and batman)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know this is old as Christmas, but I just started reading Rise of the Apocalypse. It's really interesting. I guesse he wasn't lying when he said he was the first mutant.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 13, 2007)

So who read FNS ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> So who read FNS ?


What's FNS?


----------



## Segan (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe *F*uck *N*itro *S*hithead?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! It's Friendly Neighboorhood Spider-Man. I just looked it up.


----------



## Id (Oct 13, 2007)

I want to get into Jean and the PF (plus her high showings with out the PF?).
Ware should I start? And can anyone provide links to the comics with significant showings?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 13, 2007)

jean and her *P*anty *F*orce?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2007)

My level of nerd-dom isn't that great. I mean, I like comics and watch anime but come on... FNS, PF?! Enough with the acronyms people.


----------



## Id (Oct 13, 2007)

But, but I am stuck on this tournament and I lack Jean Grey high end feats 

I shall pay you back with rep


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh... The Pheonix Force.

Did you try Marvel.com? 
)


Or wikipedia? 
)


----------



## Id (Oct 13, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ohhhhhhh... The Pheonix Force?



Link removed

I am involved in this tournament^.

And I managed to pull of a feat that, allows me to gain total recall of what Jean has done in her entire marvel run.

The problem is, I do not have any comics with appearance of Jean (cannon). Or locate any respect thread, that points out her high end feats (other KMC).

I would like to know, if anyone knows which comics I should read to begin my quest for knowledge. And If anyone could help out locating those comics.

I guess the Phoenix Arc or the Dark Phoenix Saga (what ever its called), would be a good start


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2007)

I know who the new cap is. a man who fights for the american way day in and day out, that fact you guys didnt figure out is reason to much


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2007)

Id said:


> Link removed
> 
> I am involved in this tournament^.
> 
> ...


Man, like I said earlier: "My level of nerd-dom isn't that great". I mean, I remember The Phoenix wrecking shop on the old cartoons, but other than that... I'll see what I can find. 

**EDIT**
I posted this a while back for someone in the comic request thread. I haven't read it, but apparently it has something to do with the Phoenix.
[Ashes-AniSubs]​_Night​_Wizard​_-​_02​_v2​_[XviD][6204D636].avi


----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2007)

Is 36 the latest issue where Tigra gets gang-banged? If so, thats the one I meant, oops.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2007)

Deviate said:


> *Is 36 the latest issue where Tigra gets gang-banged? *If so, thats the one I meant, oops.


*looks for the download*


----------



## Stalin (Oct 13, 2007)

I heard Captain Marvel and Ms. Marvel will be big players in secret invasion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> I heard Captain Marvel and Ms. Marvel will be big players in secret invasion.


Secret Invasion... Does that pertain to the Atlanteans or the Skrulls?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 14, 2007)

Skrulls. Namor is taking care of the other invasion in his own mini.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 14, 2007)

A theory i have is that only a few skrulls have impersonate a couple of heroes to cause major paranoia among the superheroes.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2007)

IMO, the Skrulls are looking to make Earth their new homeworld. They've been getting there ass handed to them all across the Universe for the last few years, and here is this little backwater planet that, for some odd reason, has around 75% of the Universes strongest entities all nestled together.

Not to mention, you have to realize that the Annihilation Wave now occupies what was left of Skrull Space, so the Skrull HAVE NO HOME to return to, they can either fight a losing war against a trillion bugs, or integrate into human society.

Edit:

Also fuck Hulkling.

The only Skrull fit enough to lead the Empire is Super-Skrull.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 14, 2007)

better then wikipedia and marvel.com combined


----------



## Segan (Oct 14, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> better then wikipedia and marvel.com combined


How is it better if everyone can edit articles?


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

The ending of friendly neighborhood spiderman has me wondering who the hell that girl is and what the hell can she do.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> The ending of friendly neighborhood spiderman has me wondering who the hell that girl is and what the hell can she do.



Popular speculation is she's Mephesto and Spider-man's going to make a deal with the devil.

(Rather popular speculation is the red bird was Mephesto, I don't see any reason that the fact that it turned into a little girl would change this)


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 14, 2007)

I cannot wait till Initiative 7. Spiderman gets confronted by the Scarlet Spiders and supposedly 1 of them is someone we already know of. Who could it be ? Ben Rielly, the Prowler, i hope its some on cool


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 14, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> I cannot wait till Initiative 7. Spiderman gets confronted by the Scarlet Spiders and supposedly 1 of them is someone we already know of. Who could it be ? Ben Rielly, the Prowler, i hope its some on cool



Ben working for the Initiative would be a hell of a twist.

Ezekiel would work, big character stretch there too though.

May "Mayday" Parker grown up through some strange set of circumstances?

We haven't seen Harry Osborn in a while


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2007)

Eddie Brock...


----------



## Deviate (Oct 15, 2007)

carnage said:


> The ending of friendly neighborhood spiderman has me wondering who the hell that girl is and what the hell can she do.



Mephisto. I also read some speculation that its May Parker, Peter and MJ's kid.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 15, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Eddie Brock...



That would be very interesting to see.  But I am hoping that in the upcoming Symbiote invasion, Eddie will get Venom back.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 15, 2007)

Scorpion Venom sucks. If Eddie is one of the Scarlet Spideys he can reclaim his symbiote whilst getting an upgrade for Venom, because Spidey is stronger now. I wonder if the scarlet spiders will undergo the same mutation as Spidey. PS I was right about Stark being able to create an army of Spideys


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 15, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Scorpion Venom sucks. If Eddie is one of the Scarlet Spideys he can reclaim his symbiote whilst getting an upgrade for Venom, because Spidey is stronger now. I wonder if the scarlet spiders will undergo the same mutation as Spidey. PS I was right about Stark being able to create an army of Spideys



I am not so sure that Spidey is stronger, was stronger, than Eddie.  At least not at the end of Eddie/Venom's existence.  There was a time that Venom(Eddie) did rip off the Carnage symbiote from Cassady and ate it.  I am sure the Carnage Symbiote is still with the Venom one, making it much stronger.

Some people don't know but Cassady did NOT get Carnage back.  Believe it or not he found a red symbiote exactly like Carnage in the negative zone in an Spider-Man Unlimited Comic.

Also not to mention that Venom absorbed his clone in his own series a few years ago.  I believe he got the better of the Thing.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 15, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Scorpion Venom sucks. If Eddie is one of the Scarlet Spideys he can reclaim his symbiote whilst getting an upgrade for Venom, because Spidey is stronger now. I wonder if the scarlet spiders will undergo the same mutation as Spidey. PS I was right about Stark being able to create an army of Spideys



When a drugged namor beats the crap out of you and rips out your tongue it is time to hang up the symbiote


----------



## Deviate (Oct 15, 2007)

I can see Namor doing that to Eddie as well, though


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 15, 2007)

not really

I see him shit stomping him but not the the extent of scorpian


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just got Avengers: The Initiative 1-6. It seems like a good read, thanks for mentioning it you guys.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 16, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just got Avengers: The Initiative 1-6. It seems like a good read, thanks for mentioning it you guys.



Did u buy it or download it?


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 16, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> When a drugged namor beats the crap out of you and rips out your tongue it is time to hang up the symbiote



at least he ripped off a wing from Namor's foot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Did u buy it or download it?


Downloaded it.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 17, 2007)

Did Annihilation Conquest: Quasar 4 come out yet? If it did, who is the savior character that she has been looking for? (I don't have any particular intrest in reading it besides that revealation)


----------



## Deviate (Oct 17, 2007)

Current rumor is still Warlock, but I heard the creators of the series have dispelled that rumor or something alone those lines. Is that the issue the savior is supposed to be revealed? It thought he or she was going to be revealed in issue 3 of the main series.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 17, 2007)

Halo Uprising's second issue will come out soon yay....


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 17, 2007)

It'd be awesome if Warlocks in Conquest, coz I'll be buying it again. 

Lawl @ the latest NW, that guy with the ugly face should have pulled a Dr. Light on Tigra. 
**


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 17, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Current rumor is still Warlock, but I heard the creators of the series have dispelled that rumor or something alone those lines. Is that the issue the savior is supposed to be revealed? It thought he or she was going to be revealed in issue 3 of the main series.



Warlock seems like a perfect choice since we haven't seen him around in quite awhile and he is an important cosmic character historically wise.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

What'd you guys think of Emperor Vulcan# 2? I liked it. It was full of destruction, destruction is good.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> What'd you guys think of Emperor Vulcan# 2? I liked it. It was full of destruction, destruction is good.



It was...  Interesting to say the least.  I'm curious where exactly they're going with this.

Cap was good this week too.  It's really weird, I tried reading Captain America before Civil War and couldn't get into it.  After Civil War I love it, maybe it's just a better comic with Cap dead


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> It was... Interesting to say the least. I'm curious where exactly they're going with this.
> 
> *Cap was good this week too.* *It's really weird, I tried reading Captain America before Civil War and couldn't get into it. After Civil War I love it, maybe it's just a better comic with Cap dead* **


I thought I was the only one who thought that!  



LIL_M0 said:


> Top 10 characters:
> 
> Isaih Bradley
> Deadpool
> ...


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm getting tired of Conquest. It shouldnt be called Annihilation anymore.

Unless Annihilus is repowered through this event, and they turn Annihilation into a trilogy.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 17, 2007)

I know who the new cap is. Its MVP


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 17, 2007)

Why the fuck did you post that in two threads?

Really can we regulate all convo dealing with Captain America's return to the threads created for it, we have more important things to discuss, like why the fuck am I still pulling Mighty Avengers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cuz it's so bad, that it is actually fun to read just to complain about it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm soo pissed off with Marvel Zombies #2.

I'm so happy when i see Thanos, only for him to be killed by once punch next page...

Fucking marvel


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Why do you guys read the zombie series anyways. The first time I saw it I though "Wow... that's lame."


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 17, 2007)

When it was brought up in "Crossover" it was pretty intresting. To see what would happen if the "zombie" scenario happened in a Super Hero world. However it was bogged down by people who don't know the fucking meaning of moderation.

Dead Days was alright, it showed us how it started, and how the heroes faught it but failed. The actual series "Marvel Zombies" was ok to a point, very good for those who are into gore, but I found it's concept too grotesque, and after awhile, it was really boring. I think it should have only focused on the zombies for half of the thing, the other half being about the survivors as shown before Magneto bite the dust.

But then it comes out with Marvel Zombies vs. Army of Darkness, which is retarted, and ruins the timeline of Dead Days.

And the return in 616 Fantastic Four was retarted as well. Galactus Zombies aren't even funny.

So really it is just a horse that has been beaten to death at this point...sort of like Ultimate Marvel.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the recap/ critique NeoDMC. I won't be reading that one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> I know who the new cap is. Its MVP


You do realize MVP is dead, right?




NeoDMC said:


> Why the fuck did you post that in two threads?
> 
> Really can we regulate all convo dealing with Captain America's return to the threads created for it, we have more important things to discuss, like why the fuck am I still pulling Mighty Avengers.
> 
> ...


Well, this is a general thread, I'd say it's legitimate for any topic Marvel-related.




Rice Ball said:


> I'm soo pissed off with Marvel Zombies #2.
> 
> I'm so happy when i see Thanos, only for him to be killed by once punch next page...
> 
> Fucking marvel



I thought that was odd as well.  Plus if the zombies were that easy to kill then they never would have taken over Earth.


----------



## The Rook (Oct 17, 2007)

Well he has a good part of Galactus's power....


----------



## Id (Oct 17, 2007)

I pray to Jesus, that the X-Men messiah complex - Leads to either Cable or X-Man reborn

First Stryfe gets killed off, followed by X-Man, and now Cable. This is so wrong


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2007)

Id said:


> I pray to Jesus, that the X-Men messiah complex - Leads to either Cable or X-Man reborn
> 
> First Stryfe gets killed off, followed by X-Man, and now Cable. This is so wrong



Cable's not really dead.  He's just hiding for some reason.

And they've hinted mildly that X-Man might come back soon (hinted in ES).


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 18, 2007)

No MVP is still alive and dit has been hinted that they will clone him, because he is exactly like Cap A without the super soldier serum


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> No MVP is still alive and dit has been hinted that they will clone him, because he is exactly like Cap A without the super soldier serum



Um, he got half his head blown off.  He's dead.

They may/will clone him, but he's dead at the moment.

At his home is either:
* A Skrull (?  Why bother?)
* A LMD (Keep "The Initiative" from looking bad until they can arrange an accident at hime)
* Some other illusionist/shape-shifter keeping cover.


----------



## Id (Oct 18, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Cable's not really dead.  He's just hiding for some reason.
> 
> And they've hinted mildly that X-Man might come back soon (hinted in ES).



So Cable is not dead , Wizard Magazine can officially Fuck OFF!

I read the scan, ware Beast mentions X-Man?s demise. Does anyone know what issue that happen.
However this does open up a question, how did Beast find out about X-Man disappearance?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 18, 2007)

I just started to read Deapool wich has been my very 1st comic that I read and currently I am in issue 36 and I have started to loose interest on it after isse 33.
Wich is after McKelly left but wath really freaked me out is the endin of 33 deadpool seems like he is death and then in issue 34 we are in a different place and in a freak out situation.
I mean wath happened to deathpool? did all the guys from 33 killed him? Wth happened to ilaine?
and how deadpool ended in the tank with a wierd scientists?

Thats why I dont like comics cause they keep changing writters and they freak out the storie.


By the way is issue 60 the last one? No wonder the art was gettin terrible and the story didnt feeled like DeadPool anymore.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 19, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Cable's not really dead.  He's just hiding for some reason.
> 
> And they've hinted mildly that X-Man might come back soon (hinted in ES).



Where and how was that hinted?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Where and how was that hinted?


Nowhere... 

EvilMoogle, not pics= lies


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 19, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Where and how was that hinted?



Dark Beast mentioned bringing back X-Man as a possible aid in Endangered Species (don't remember what part, sorry).

Very mild hinting but they at least acknowledged his existence, that's a start


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Speaking of Endangered Species, do you guys still like X-Men as a franchise? Are you looking forward to Messaih Complex?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 19, 2007)

X-Men haven't really been a big deal since Onslaught...Like I say every chance I get, House of M was an "Avengers Event" Starring the X-Men. The only facet of the X-Men storyline that was incorporated into HoM was that Prof.X and Magneto were in Genosha.

Decimation has been a flop, no matter what anyone says, the only one who really cares about M-Day is Beast, everyone else is still doing the same shit they were doing a few years ago. 

Lets see the last X-Men arc I _*really*_ remember was Grant Morrison's Planet X, and that was retconned into oblivion.

I like Endangered Species for what it is...but everytime I actually think about it, I feel like I have been slapped in the face. Why should I care if Beast succeeds? All the characters I like still have their powers, or gained them back through some other means. The only thing that will be accomplished the day House of M is reversed, is that we can all once again dream of creating our own Mutant personas (although I doubt anyone has stopped thinking because of Decimation).

Really nothing can truly make Messiah Complex something that I would be looking forward to, I was supposed to look forward to House of M, was disappointed, I was suppoed to look foward to Decimation, was disappointed, I was supposed to look foward to Endangered Species, was dissappointed.

Messiah Complex seems to be apart of a big pattern...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, I hear you... I'm not looking forward to Messiah Complex either. If only Decimation had actually decimated. It would've been great to see how they coped with the loss of their powers, vice the "No More (insignificant) Mutants" ordeal.

I recently read X-Men: The End. I think that is a great ending for the sreies. So I won't be reading anymore X books. I just can't take any more of Marvel milking their cash cow to death.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 19, 2007)

I had to throw The End away when it claimed that at some point, Bishop and Deathbird get back together in a romantic way. Bishop will murder that bitch the next time he see her 

I might pick it back up, but not before Fantastic Four: The End is done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *I had to throw The End away when it claimed that at some point, Bishop and Deathbird get back together in a romantic way.* Bishop will murder that bitch the next time he see her
> 
> I might pick it back up, but not before Fantastic Four: The End is done.


That was like the first page of book 1. 

Anyways, I don't think they were in love. It was probably just some battlefeild booty, at least thats what I took from the story. Bishop didn't even know that he had a kid. 

Also, isn't the Fantastic Four: The End series already finished?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, but I desire a trilogy like XMTE, the story wa really just getting good, and there are still a few loose ends that weren't answered.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh, ok. I take you're a Fantastic Four fan? If so, could you recommend any Dr Doom related issues. I read Heroes for Hire(vol 2) Doombot related plot the other day. I like how he always talks in third person.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 19, 2007)

Not really, I can't get into the whole family deal. I just read The End becaue it sounded intresting and it was. I like Fantastic Four as a portion of the Marvel Universe, but other than that...I don't care about Reed and Sue's marriage, or Johnny and Ben's banter as some generic problem pops from nowhere that will be solved by Reed 2-4 issues later.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't really care for Fantastic Four either, I can't really relate to the characters. I did, however, just download Fantastic Four: The End. Hopefully it's as good as the X-Men trilogy.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 20, 2007)

I repped you too much it seems. I will rep you once I spread the love. THANKS!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool. 

Also, don't doubt it because you see Spanish on the link description. The book is in English, I just got the link from a Spanish speaking forum.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 20, 2007)

Just read it. The girl in the end must be Mephisto or Loki, but the girl he is presenting himself as must be Peter and Mary Jane's kid. How else will JMS go from 'Saving Aunt May' to 'Lets destroy your marriage'


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 20, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Just read it. The girl in the end must be Mephisto or Loki, but the girl he is presenting himself as must be Peter and Mary Jane's kid. How else will JMS go from 'Saving Aunt May' to 'Lets destroy your marriage'



Gotta be Mephisto not Loki, Loki's dead at the moment and they won't bring him back in Spider-man before he's in Thor.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats true.

Anyone else read Marvel Zombies 2? Talk about kicking a horse while its dead, or un-dead. So, basically, a zombie can be sane again if it stops eating for two weeks?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 21, 2007)

After they ate the whole fucking Universe?

THE FAILURE


----------



## Deviate (Oct 21, 2007)

I wonder if they could eat Watchers or the Celestials.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 21, 2007)

I just read it...it doesn't make much sense under close scrutiny, although it does explain why Wasp was ok (although I thought they had finally found a cure).

How did Phoenix/Galdiator/Thanos/Firelord join the group, and what happened to the originals Galactus gear...Hulk still has the kilt but everyone else is just rocking generic cosmic power.

Thanos got his head crushed...it was funny, why hasnt Hulk turned back into Banner? He should have gotten full after eating a whole freaking living planet.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 21, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> How did Phoenix/Galdiator/Thanos/Firelord join the group, and what happened to the originals Galactus gear...Hulk still has the kilt but everyone else is just rocking generic cosmic power.
> 
> Thanos got his head crushed...it was funny, why hasnt Hulk turned back into Banner? He should have gotten full after eating a whole freaking living planet.



Most likely Galdiator/Thanos/Firelord were bitten and still able to fend off the zombies so they were turned into zombies, then joined the group.  I thought Jean was on earth when the plague broke out, I can't think of an explanation for her.

As for the gear, all except for Spider-Man and Giant Man still had a piece of Galactus gear on.  Wolverine had the glove, Power Man had a shoulder pad, and Ironman had the boots.  I don't really get why they shed the gear.  But I noticed Spidey's mask was full unlike when the mouth area was torn off.  I think they look better this way anyways.

On Hulk/Banner, maybe the next time they showed the Zombies was sometime after the planet thing, and Banner turned into Hulk because he got hungry again?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Oct 22, 2007)

It's possible it was the Phoenix Force version of Jean on Earth and she was still in the coccoon and then went after them and got beat down, depending on when/how the Phoenix stories played out there.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 22, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> It's possible it was the Phoenix Force version of Jean on Earth and she was still in the coccoon and then went after them and got beat down, depending on when/how the Phoenix stories played out there.



No, it was my mistake.  I thought I saw her in the Dead Days storyline.  But I may have just been thinking of the covers.  I am 99% sure this is her first appearance in the Marvel Zombie books.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Really? I was going to look myself. I also could have sworn she was standing next to zombie Scot during one of those issues.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 22, 2007)

Deviate said:


> ^ Really? I was going to look myself. I also could have sworn she was standing next to zombie Scot during one of those issues.



As far as I know, Zombie Scott only appeared in "Marvel Zombies #1".    In Dead Days he was only depicted as alive, but I am sure that is where he bit the bullet.  He was a zombie at the end of MZ vs AoD #5 attacking Dooms castle but Jean wasn't with him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Cable & Deadpool #49*

We just might see a 50th issue before the axe falls. 



Written by FABIAN NICIEZA
Penciled by REILLY BROWN

Deadpool and his ragtag group of cronies travel to the Savage Land in search of a device that will help rebuild the nation of Rumekistan in Cable’s honor. But things go amiss when they discover that the device is already spoken for…and not even the swarthy KA-ZAR or his sabretooth sidekick ZABU have been able to intervene! Ferocious action and raucous hijinks ensue!
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2007)

There are plenty of continuity errors with Marvel Zombies, especially with Millar introducing it, Kirman's two series for it, Dead Days and MZ vs AoD


----------



## The Rook (Oct 22, 2007)

Remember the whole "multiple MZ universes" bs?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 22, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> As far as I know, Zombie Scott only appeared in "Marvel Zombies #1".    In Dead Days he was only depicted as alive, but I am sure that is where he bit the bullet.  He was a zombie at the end of MZ vs AoD #5 attacking Dooms castle but Jean wasn't with him.



Thanks for that!



> There are plenty of continuity errors with Marvel Zombies, especially with Millar introducing it, Kirman's two series for it, Dead Days and MZ vs AoD



That is really pathetic actually. The zombie universe is brand new, and yet its filled with continuity errors and potential retcon material.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 22, 2007)

Has anyone read the What if: Vulcan had absorbed the M'krann crystal, or sumthing like that


----------



## Dietsunkist (Oct 22, 2007)

The only What If with Vulcan out right now is What If: Deadly Genesis. The What If: Rise and Fall of the Shiar Empire comes out December 5th.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> *The only What If with Vulcan out right now is What If: Deadly Genesis.* The What If: Rise and Fall of the Shiar Empire comes out December 5th.


I posted that a while back. Gimme a sec. I'll pm you when I find it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys do you know wath happened to Gambit? why he doesnt appear in Xmen anymore?
I tought he loved Rouge or at least thats wath the animated cartoon from the 90s made me think.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Oct 23, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey guys do you know wath happened to Gambit? why he doesnt appear in Xmen anymore?
> I tought he loved Rouge or at least thats wath the animated cartoon from the 90s made me think.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He became the new Death when Apocalypse appeared after the House of M, but was not able to control himself and almost killed Rogue. Then he regained some control and left with Sunfire (the new Famine) to join Sinister. He reappeared in X-Men #200 as part of the Mauraders and has been working with them, and they shot and captured Rogue. We find out this week in X-Men 204 what becomes of them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey guys do you know wath happened to Gambit? why he doesnt appear in Xmen anymore?
> I tought he loved Rouge or at least thats wath the animated cartoon from the 90s made me think.


Yeah, he loves Rogue but the he WILLINGLY became a herald of Apocalypse. After he was "freed" he didn't return to the X-Men.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2007)

^ A really terrible story. One of the worst stories involving Apocalypse. I think 'The Twelve' was bad as well, but I never read that one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Twelve was pretty lame as well. Cyclops Apocalypse... wtf?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2007)

Dam you Marvel Writters! I want Good Old Gambit Back!

I miss the good old 90`s when the plot was cool and fresh.



By the way do you think deadpool will be goin for syrin again or he its going for the cowgirl this time?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Dam you Marvel Writters! I want Good Old Gambit Back!
> 
> I miss the good old 90`s when the plot was cool and fresh.
> 
> ...


Neither,  he just wanted to see the cowgirl's boobs.  

... I think her name was Outlaw or Rawhide or something old western with two syllables.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 23, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Neither,  he just wanted to see the cowgirl's boobs.
> 
> ... I think her name was Outlaw or Rawhide or something old western with two syllables.



Ha Ha good stuff.  Deadpool is one of my favorite characters.  I hope they use his character a good bit after Cable/DP ends.  Sadly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope they do an Agency-X series.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope he starts killing indiscriminately again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

Like in "Deadpool Almost Kills the Marvel Universe". Whatever happened to that book anyways. I remember seeing it "comig soon" in Wizard a looooong time ago.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 23, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Like in "Deadpool Almost Kills the Marvel Universe". Whatever happened to that book anyways. I remember seeing it "comig soon" in Wizard a looooong time ago.



Was never released, I actually had it dled on my comp for awhile, but I deleted it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2007)

One day I am gona produce an Anime based on the first 33 issues of Deadpool with 3 more arcs hehehe.
You can always dream that someday will come

Anyhow agency x would be cool but I think agent X its a deadpool wanabe.


----------



## carnage (Oct 23, 2007)

So what spiderman issue  will be  one more day part 3?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 23, 2007)

carnage said:


> So what spiderman issue  will be  one more day part 3?



Sensational Spider-man #41, supposed to be out November 7th.


----------



## Segan (Oct 23, 2007)

How's "One More Day" playing out? Good/bad story, retcon or no retcon?


----------



## carnage (Oct 23, 2007)

Well it looks like some little girl is gonna help spiderman save his aunt.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> How's "One More Day" playing out? Good/bad story, retcon or no retcon?



Very slow so far.  Nothing's really happened.


*Spoiler*: _Very mild overview_ 




Issue 1 essentially said "there's no medical way to save May."
Issue 2 essentially said "Dr. Strange can't save May either."


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my god, just take the old bitch out behind the shed and shoot her....

When's the next New Avengers coming out?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2007)

Delays ahoy!

SENSATIONAL SPIDER-MAN #41 (AUG072202)
FOC—11/08/07, On-Sale—11/28/07

AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #545 (SEP072177)
FOC—12/06/07, On-Sale—12/27/07

Marvel was 'nice' enough to release this picture



I knew it was Loki!

On another note:
I just had to do this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



YOU GONNA GET RAPED!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

Deviate said:


> YOU GONNA GET RAPED!


The looks on Spidey's face is like " Oh fuck..."


----------



## Deviate (Oct 24, 2007)

Venom looks ridiculous in that picture. Besides the fact that his body looks like shit, his tongue looks like a long tie. And it looks like Venom and Spider-Man are swinging on strings of cum.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 24, 2007)

Will Loki give spidey the powers of an Asgardian God


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 24, 2007)

Hrm... here's an interesting possibility:


*Spoiler*: _Speculation, but based on previews of "Brand New Day"_ 




We know that after "Brand New Day" there's a new Superheroine running around called "Jackpot" who bares more than a striking resemblance to MJ.

What if the solution given to peter isn't "MJ or May" but rather "If MJ had powers of her own then you would have been able to save May rather than MJ"?

And all the MJ/Peter breaking up tension simply deals with the fact that MJ has to adjust to the "superheroine" life just like Peter had to (breaking dates with Peter, never being around, etc).  Plus there'd be the question of her secret identity to deal with now.

Could bring back a lot of the classic Spider-man themes without retconning Peter's unmasking or the Peter/MJ relationship.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 24, 2007)

X-men artwork finally stopped looking like shit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

Fantastic Four Cable & Deadpool was pretty funny. Has anyone else read it yet?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 24, 2007)

Havoc said:


> X-men artwork finally stopped looking like shit.



Which series does this pretain to? And if you just mean Adjectivless X-Men, then it could have the best art in the world, the story is still terrible.


----------



## The Rook (Oct 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Fantastic Four Cable & Deadpool was pretty funny. Has anyone else read it yet?


It was pretty funny; seems like a slight set up for a new series.  I haven't really read C&D since the title lost most of its meaning.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 25, 2007)

The Rook said:


> It was pretty funny; seems like a slight set up for a new series.





LIL_M0 said:


> I hope they do an Agency-X series.



I would hope that would be a possibility.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 25, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hrm... here's an interesting possibility:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Speculation, but based on previews of "Brand New Day"_
> ...



I really doubt it. Making MJ and Peter married heroes would make their relationship similar to Reed and Sue, or Scot and Jean/Emma. Sorry fellow marriage supporter, but Joe Q will have his way for now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hope they do an Agency-X series.





The Rook said:


> It was pretty funny;* seems like a slight set up for a new series.* I haven't really read C&D since the title lost most of its meaning.


 


Juggernaut said:


> I would hope that would be a possibility.


My prophecy is starting come to light.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 26, 2007)

Thunderbolts was fucking awesome! I love the dialog and the art! I can't wait to see where this arc will lead!

Daredevil - Another great issue! Nice ending too! It seems to tie into NA.

MoonKnight - Terrible art that got in the way of the story. Next issue is drawn by the guy that drew the good issues of the latest Ghost Rider volume, so hopefully it will be a good issue.

Cable and Deadpool - HILARIOUS! 'You can never hail a cab in this city' was a fucking great line, especially considering who said it.

Endangered Species - What a load of shit. This series went nowhere very fast. : (

X-Men First Class - Jean sure does look cute in this series!


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there a comic request forum?

I'm looking for Young Avengers.


----------



## Segan (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes there is. You never knew that? 0_o

The road to Beggarship


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 26, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Thunderbolts was fucking awesome! I love the dialog and the art! I can't wait to see where this arc will lead!



I just wanted to give this a quick second.  Thunderbolts is overlooked but it is a good comic (lots of stuff going on in the background).

Spider-man so needs to guest-star in it though (come on Goblin and Venom in the comic?).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2007)

It's official, Thunderbolts is now my current favorite comic book 

Ellis is doing an insanely good job on it


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm.. Thunderbolts eh...

I need some faith in Marvel again- any suggestions as to *where to start reading Thunderbolts from*? I would like to see some of the slightly older issues with Baron Zemo at his prime and kicking ass as well as the new revamp with Osborn, Venom and the like.


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't remember the exact issue numbers but you'd want to start right around where Civil War started. That would give you just enough before the revamp started to see Zemo's change and then the switch. I'd also suggest reading Zemo Born Better.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Hmm.. Thunderbolts eh...
> 
> I need some faith in Marvel again- any suggestions as to *where to start reading Thunderbolts from*? I would like to see some of the slightly older issues with Baron Zemo at his prime and kicking ass as well as the new revamp with Osborn, Venom and the like.



I picked up Thunderbolts just before the Civil War crossover (which I want to say was around issue 103).  I caught th end of the arc before that which seemed pretty good as well.

Post Civil War has been a hoot (and one of the few comics you can pick up good old fashioned "heroes vs. villains" fights, just the roles are reversed).

I'd also suggest Runaways (start from issue #1), and X-Factor (start from issue #1 as well).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Hmm.. Thunderbolts eh...
> 
> *I need some faith in Marvel again- any suggestions as to where to start reading Thunderbolts from?* I would like to see some of the slightly older issues with Baron Zemo at his prime and kicking ass as well as the new revamp with Osborn, Venom and the like.


 
best forum suggestion yet


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2007)

Read Thunderbolts from when Warren Ellis starts writing it, IE #110


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2007)

When did Ellis start again? Personally I liked it a little more with Zemo and his army.

I'm currently reading all these kid books (Runaways/Young Avengers) I avoided them when they were fresh, because I was firmly against anything jumping on the Teen Titan (CN cartoon) bandwagon.

However, Runaways is turning into the best series I've read in awhile, and Young Avengers is cool to a point (and if you look at both series, you slowly begin to realize that LA kids are cooler than New York kids).

One thing though with both series...what's up with having Young Black Male leaders? I mean Alex and Patriot are practically the same person (Alex is like 12 times smarter though).

I mean, I like the change of pace (any black character that doesn't talk in ebonics is a step in the right direction), but the fact that both series have them is just strange.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Oct 28, 2007)

I loved reading Runaways the first time, but I'm disappointed that it's now only released every other month, I would much rather have it as a monthly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> I loved reading Runaways the first time, but I'm disappointed that it's now only released every other month, I would much rather have it as a monthly.



Joss' run will be over on it soon and they'll switch to a new writer (haven't said who yet to my knowledge), speed should pick back up then.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Oct 28, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Joss' run will be over on it soon and they'll switch to a new writer (haven't said who yet to my knowledge), speed should pick back up then.



Yeah, but I will miss Joss's art, let's hope the new group draws them well.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2007)

SPOILERS AHOY!!! More Brand New Day spoilers!

HERE

Lots of this is censored, but we get the names of all the new villains, and a whole new supporting cast.

****** Osborn ******* **** ************************
******************** ******* psychotic killer ********* ********** super villain can be.

If each asterisk is a letter, than the first word should be Norman, but why would they censor Norman? Unless..they're bringing back Harry....


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2007)

You know what I just realized.

In New Avengers, the team is flying home after the battle with Elektra and The Hand, and while discussing about how everyone in the universe could possibly be a Skrull, the plane they are in begins to plummet due to some issue with the weather.

This ties into Mighty Avengers, who are currently fighting Ultron who is screwing up the weather all around the world...

NOTE however, that this fight takes place roughly a few minutes after The Mighty Avengers are gathered, thus the team has just been "assembled" at this point.

However, in New Avengers, The Mighty Avengers are shown constantly in the introduction to the new team. This happens earlier in the day.

So let me get this straight.

Mighty Avengers created

Ultron attacks

New Avengers attack raft, Mighty Avengers intercept

Ultron still fighting (maybe kills Sentry's wife)

Mighty Avengers bring Brother Voodoo to New Avengers hideout

Ultron fight still going on (new Avengers go to japan and back)


Noted this owuld be fine...if it all wasn't written by the same fucking person. Bendis writes all this shit...

Can he not even follow his own fucking continuinity?


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 31, 2007)

So who  wants to start the whats the X babies power?


----------



## The Rook (Oct 31, 2007)

Increasing sales?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 31, 2007)

Advancing plotlines?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 31, 2007)

Restoring lost mutant powers?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Oct 31, 2007)

Resurrecting former heroes? Messiah Complex is just a cover for the return of Steve Rogers and Jean Grey.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 31, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Resurrecting former heroes? Messiah Complex is just a cover for the return of Steve Rogers and Jean Grey.



Pssh, like they need a new character to facilitate Jean Grey's return.

Here's a canned plot arc:  "One of the Skrull invaders has a bit of Shi'ar technology that interacts with the Phoenix Force, the Force awakens Jean to investigate it.  Four issues later Jean is forced to "sacrifice" herself in order to save the lives of the other X-Men.  She promises to sleep for at least another year before coming back again."

Here's a more interesting one:  The mutant baby _is_ Steve Rogers, just before he died he awakened a very-late-in-life X-gene mutation that allows him to be reincarnated.  The baby's mother was actually in the crowd where he was shot and was implanted by Rogers.  The non-mutant nature of the mother shielded Rogers from detection from Cerebra before he was (re)born.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 31, 2007)

Deviate said:


> SPOILERS AHOY!!! More Brand New Day spoilers!
> 
> True freaky background sound when demons first appear at the hospital.
> 
> ...



Makes sense, Norman just found his Goblin mask at the end of the latest Thunderbolts


----------



## Deviate (Nov 1, 2007)

And here I thought that no one cared enough about Spider-Man to respond. The first three words are 'Norman Osborn returns', since each asterisk is a letter.

The names and concepts of the new villains and some of the supporting cast, such as Jackpot, are ridiculous. JJ losing the Bugle for like the 5th time is stupid.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 1, 2007)

Marvel is getting closer and closer to crossing the 616 universe and the Ultimate Universe.

In Ultimate Power and Black Panther there are only a few degrees of seperation.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Increasing sales?



That's Wolverine's power


----------



## Deviate (Nov 1, 2007)

> In Ultimate Power and Black Panther there are only a few degrees of seperation.



I know Black Panther is traveling dimensions in FF, but what is happening in Ultimate Power?

Edit - BTW, this picture is fucking awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet pic, is Gambit still Mr Sinister's "son"? I mean, he was in The End, but I'm not sure it carried over into regular continuity.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 1, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I know Black Panther is traveling dimensions in FF, but what is happening in Ultimate Power?



I'll give you this scan, and let you form an opinion.


----------



## lekki (Nov 1, 2007)

@Lil_mo, no reason why Gambit has to know this now. And is it me or is Mr. Sinister becoming more powerful by the minute? Last time we saw him, we were lucky to see him shape shift. Now he's fully telepathic?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2007)

lekki said:


> @Lil_mo, no reason why Gambit has to know this now. And is it me or is Mr. Sinister becoming more powerful by the minute? Last time we saw him, we were lucky to see him shape shift. Now he's fully telepathic?


Yeah, I never thought of it that way.

As for Mr Sinister's strength, I haven't been keeping up with the X-Books since Cable died. It's good to know he's still a note worthy character unlike Magneto.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 1, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I'll give you this scan, and let you form an opinion.



Interesting. Who is the character Ult. Cap is talking too? 

Marvel won't make a Marvel vs Ult. Marvel event until Ult. Marvel starts getting really boring, which it already is for me.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Interesting. Who is the character Ult. Cap is talking too?
> 
> Marvel won't make a Marvel vs Ult. Marvel event until Ult. Marvel starts getting really boring, which it already is for me.



I think the character is NightHawk.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch, when the Ult. Scarlet Witch said her powers were going screwy in their universe, what she did was reveal the existence of multiple omniverses. Now characters will travel between universes, then between omniverses. The new Exiles lineup will have their hands full now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I know Black Panther is traveling dimensions in FF, but what is happening in Ultimate Power?
> 
> Edit - BTW, this picture is fucking awesome.



Yeah, that's Bianchi's art. You should have seen his run on Wolverine when he was doing it with Loeb, bad story but awesome art


----------



## Id (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> So who  wants to start the whats the X babies power?



Its baby Jesus Cable.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 2, 2007)

^^its probably the re=incarnation of our beloved NATE GREY


----------



## Id (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^its probably the re=incarnation of our beloved NATE GREY



That would be so fucking A for awesome, b for badass.

But then the writers will stoop him to low levels, and not at his Shaman Days.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Chatulio said:
> 
> 
> > So who wants to start the whats the X babies power?
> ...





Id said:


> Its baby Jesus Cable.


I doubt it, there's not a Summers or a Grey in that village. So, that means no Cable. 

To answer the question, I have no idea... but it had better be a power worth saving.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 2, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I doubt it, there's not a Summers or a Grey in that village. So, that means no Cable.
> 
> To answer the question, I have no idea... but it had better be a power worth saving.



The only Greys left alive are Cable and Rachel (no I'm not buying the "Cable's dead" plot at all).  The Shi'ar killed the whole family in Uncanny.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 2, 2007)

^^Rachel and Cable are "Summers"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> The only Greys left alive are Cable and Rachel (no I'm not buying the "Cable's dead" plot at all). The Shi'ar killed the whole family in Uncanny.


Cable is dead (until February). The Phoenix assination was bad ass. Just when she got to know them they were slaughtered. I lol'd hard. 



Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^Rachel and Cable are "Summers"


Techically they are, even though they don't have their father's last name.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 2, 2007)

Cable is known as a "summers".

edit: Nathan Christopher Charles Summers to be exact.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2007)

Masanari said:


> Cable is known as a "summers".


And a Day'Spring, and an Askani-Son...


----------



## Yosha (Nov 2, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> And a Day'Spring, and an Askani-Son...


Not that anyone refers to him as that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2007)

Masanari said:


> Not that anyone refers to him as that.


... Except his mother, and Deadpool. 

*EDIT*
Also, Irene Merryweather did as well.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 2, 2007)

Masanari said:


> Cable is known as a "summers".
> 
> edit: Nathan Christopher Charles Summers to be exact.



Well, his last name is Summers but his lineage is from the Gray's and the Summers'.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2007)

Just read New X-Men...god I hate the art.

But suprisingly a lot of people love it.

I notice a lot of people complain about how many characters die in the book...but you forget that if they didn't die, the rooster would be fucking HUGE.

It's better than Adjectivless and Uncanny...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Just read New X-Men...god I hate the art.
> 
> But suprisingly a lot of people love it.
> 
> ...



Large character rooster = lots of character study and character development.  Sadly this is secondary to cheap action thrills and character deaths.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 3, 2007)

What do large roosters have to do with character development?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2007)

The Rook said:


> What do large roosters have to do with character development?



More characters means more character interactions means more chances for character development.

Or more chances for wanton slaughter of characters.  Depends if you're reading pre-M or post-M New X-Men.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 3, 2007)

Roster             .


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2007)

That was bothering me too, although I suppose I started the whole thing.

Anyways is how about my converted sig? Yay or Nay? I had to use the Illuminati because I can't in good concious, call Mighty Avengers anything but terrible, despite how I feel about Iron Man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2007)

The Rook said:


> What do large roosters have to do with character development?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 3, 2007)

New Avengers: Illuminati #5 preview. I love this art. I wish both Avengers books were drawn by this guy. As we already know from the previews, the Illuminati meet one last time to discuss the Elektra Skrull. Marvel has said that at least one of the Illuminati is a Skrull and ITS NOT Tony.

Also, this issue is set after WWH. Which means that Tony didn't address this problem to his 'partners' until after the current arcs of both Avenger books.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Marvel has said that at least one of the Illuminati is a Skrull and ITS NOT Tony.




*Spoiler*: _EvilMoogle's summary_ 




Tony:  Confirmed by Marvel as NottaSkrull
Reed:  Would rock the universe.  Possible.  But none of the F4 noticing?  Unlikely (especially given their experience with the Skrull).
Xavier:  Would be very strange given the losing-his-powers-and-regaining-them in X-Men Arcs.  Almost can't be a Skrull.
Namor:  Possible.  Reading the recent Namor/Atlantis arc makes me think "no" though.
Strange:  Could be, but very very unlikely they could pull it off without one of the other mystics on Earth noticing.
Black Bolt:  Possible.  Given the recent "Silent War" arc makes this seem the most likely.

So I'd say most likely BB is the Skrull, _maybe_ Namor (maybe Namor too).  Reed could be but I would find it very surprising.




My guesses.


----------



## BouYiaka (Nov 3, 2007)

I love the Dell'otto art in u'r sig NeoDMC (the illuminati pic). I recently learned that he did secret war and i was blown away from it's artwork.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 3, 2007)

I have an unconfirmed spoiler to the ending of OMD.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.comicboards.com/smb/view.php?trd=071102132956

By Iceymon:

Last chance to back off.

Here is the low down.

It's pretty much what we all suspected. The marriage will be erased from history due to a deal that is offered to Peter. He has to undone some points in history that led to the unmasking in order to save Aunt May. While he is pondering the ethics of the choice made to him, MJ secretly makes the deal for him. Because she was instrumental in his choice to unmask, she chooses to go back and never reveal she knew he was Spider-Man. This undoes the marriage. As a "gift" due to her bold choice, she is granted powers and becomes Jackpot. She is warned that if she reveals the past to Peter, who has no memory of it, then it will create a timeline shockwave. As a result, Peter is back to status quo, single and with a secret identity. Aunt May doesn't know who is either.

Sorry marriage fans.




Basically, if this is true, OMD could be retconned away as well. Joe Q makes fun of the Clone Saga, but at least the clone saga came out with some pretty cool characters. Scarlet Spider > Jackpot.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I have an unconfirmed spoiler to the ending of OMD.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




So given that theory everything's going to unfold exactly like how most of the fans think it will?  I don't buy it.

Not to say that the marriage won't be retconned, but it won't be so simple as that (people don't buy comics that they already know how they'll turn out).


----------



## Deviate (Nov 3, 2007)

You mean like Civil War? We all knew Cap's side would lose, and it did.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 3, 2007)

Deviate said:


> You mean like Civil War? We all knew Cap's side would lose, and it did.



Ah, but the popular opinion at the time was "Cap's side would lose and Tony would find some sort of middle ground eliminating the SHRA"

That didn't happen by any means.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2007)

Namor seems suspicious to me.

For one, he asks "Is that Captain America" when Tony presents the body...but didn't Tony give Namor, Captain America's body in Fallen Son?

Reed is suspect, because 1) He is acting weird and 2) He doesn't know things that he should know...like who Dr. Strange is going out with, and a member of Daredevil's rogue gallary.

I don't suspect him, but I think the others are gonna suspect Prof. X because he is walking now...


----------



## Deviate (Nov 3, 2007)

> For one, he asks "Is that Captain America" when Tony presents the body...but didn't Tony give Namor, Captain America's body in Fallen Son?



I found that odd as well, but I don't see him being the Skrull when he has his own mini and his own personal problems going on.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, but maybe the one coming to this meeting is a Skrull.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 4, 2007)

It's pretty safe to say there is only one Skrull in the Illuminati, and that Skrull should have been active since before most of the recent crises.  Namor being replaced post-Civil War would be pretty pointless.  I think he is just a red heiring especially considering how suspicious he seemed in the preview.

Xavier is only ever crippled so he can regain the ability to walk in a future storyline.  Likewise, Xavier is only cured so he can tragically lose the ability to walk in a storyline even farther in future.  The Illuminati must simply be thinking "It's one of those weeks".

Black Bolt's quiet, maybe too quiet......

I'm liking Reed for the Skrull.  He has the most history with them.  He's a better candidate than Namor or Black Bolt because he's actually in position to pull some serious strings in the Marvel Universe.  He's been kind of pushed into an off screen role lately, and I don't remember seeing a thought bubble from him in a long time.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 4, 2007)

I also like Reed because it makes the most sense, I mean he has the most history with them, the Skrull already know how to replicate his powers (How many Super-Skrulls are there now?).

But I also don't like that it makes sense...it seems so obvious...of course Bendis loves Reed, so he would be more than happy to annul him of all past crimes (real Reed comes back like Jesus, and sets the Marvel Universe right again).


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok...I have a question...and I need an answer.

Look at the picture


this picture

Now tell me...


*Spoiler*: __ 



How is that chair supporting Iron Man's weight?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Ok...I have a question...and I need an answer.
> 
> Look at the picture
> 
> ...



Couple of items for you:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Iron Man's base armor isn't that much heavier than a normal person.

Iron Man buys special reinforced chairs to use.

Or Iron Man's armor is actually supporting more of the weight (pull the chair out and he wouldn't fall, he'd be sitting on "nothing").


----------



## The Rook (Nov 4, 2007)

Considering how much he loves wasting money by using that suit needlessly, he is (like Moogle said) most likely wasting energy to have to suit support itself; the chair is just for novelty.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 7, 2007)

ULTRON?!!?!

I take back everything bad I said about Sentry for getting owned by him.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone read the new Fantastic Four issue? I gotta say, after that last page, Reed for Illuminati Skrull gets my vote.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 7, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Has anyone read the new Fantastic Four issue? I gotta say, after that last page, Reed for Illuminati Skrull gets my vote.



In Illuminati #5:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It shows that Black Bolt is the Skrull.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> In Illuminati #5:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Heh.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I called it


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 7, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> In Illuminati #5:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



How was it revealed?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 7, 2007)

Gooba said:


> ULTRON?!!?!
> 
> I take back everything bad I said about Sentry for getting owned by him.



The Lord Sentry forgives you. Ultron aint no pushover


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 7, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How was it revealed?



Well I only read a few pages at my LCS but;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tony, Reed, Namor, Dr Strange astral form are talking about the Electra Skrull and what to do with it, then BB says something like "I'll take it and you can all die".  Then he turns into his Skrull form and a fight ensues.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 7, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Well I only read a few pages at my LCS but;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, that was a lot more straightforward than I thought it would be.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2007)

Can anyone fill me in the, series that take place. Ware Havok gains monstrous comic powers?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 7, 2007)

I haven't seen the issue yet, but from what I read on other message boards, this issue kicked all kinds of ass. This was one hell of a series. I really loved the history involved in this series. I feel that Bendis wrote these characters the best in this book than he did in either of his Avenger's books. I loved the interaction between the members, and I especially loved their guy talk (ex. issue 4). Sometime ago during the beginning of this series Bendis said that there might be more Illuminati series after this one, and I hope that is true. I also hope that if there is indeed another series with these characters that Bendis and Cheung are paired again.

Anyway, enough reviewing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Bolt as the Skrull made the most sense. Its also the best choice. Bendis could have used the Skrull factor to explain away the bad, strange and/or wrong characterization of the other members in the recent stories, but instead he picked the one member where him being a Skrull wouldn't exactly hurt the continuity. 

Now the question is: When was BB replaced? Some say it was right when he was captured in the first issue, but that would imply that the BB we knew for the last 20 years was a Skrull. I personally think that BB was captured again sometime during Silent War. Or the real BB is still in the Inhuman prison on the moon. Either way, the BB that fought the Hulk was a Skrull.

Also, from what I gather, after Namor kills BB Skrull, other Super / War Skrulls appear. Apparently two appeared as Colossus and Thor. Hmmmm


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2007)

Deviate said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also, from what I gather, after Namor kills BB Skrull, other Super / War Skrulls appear. Apparently two appeared as Colossus and Thor. Hmmmm




*Spoiler*: __ 




True, Namor kills the BB Skrull (much to Tony's disapproval) then others show up.

One has a hammer like Thor's with lightning, one has organic steel skin.

Though both of of these could be explained as manifestations of Paibek's abilities.  Maybe they've started up a new "Power Skrull" program.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 7, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Has anyone read the new Fantastic Four issue? I gotta say, after that last page, Reed for Illuminati Skrull gets my vote.



I just now finished reading this issue. I don't think Reed is a Skrull. Something is happening, but I don't think that this series about time travel relates to the upcoming Skrull invasion. I think I read somewhere that the writer wanted to tell an epic FF story that was self contained. Good issue though. I can't wait to see where this is going.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 7, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Has Blackbolt ever died and been resurrected? Because 3 out of the 4, Elektra, Colossus, and Thor, all have.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 7, 2007)

As far as I can remember, no.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2007)

I've dropped F4 from my pulls, anyone want to give me a synopsis of the issue?


----------



## The Rook (Nov 7, 2007)

Reed's plans for the future make life better, but Black Panther, Namor, and Doom think future Tony is a jerk so they go back into the past.  It turns out they weren't the only ones who though Tony was a jerk; Susan left him for Namor.  Tony got mad and killed future Namor.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 7, 2007)

I can try. The issue starts out talking about 'Platform 42', the only gateway to Negative Zone prison. This prison is apparently the last of its kind and only 6 people are held there. The robot guards at the prison are seen destroyed. One sends a message to an aged Reed, Doom has escaped. 

Scene changes to the present. The FF have just come back from a mission and are alerted to intruders. Its an aged Namor, Black Panther, and Doom. They have come to the present to stop Reed from destroying the future. After a few scuffles, Reed brings the FF and the time travels to his personal room. This bland room with no windows has equations written all over the floor, walls, and ceiling. Here Reed explains that this is where Reed came up with his '100 ideas'. Some of his ideas have already been used, which were introduced during Civil War. These ideas, culminated idea 101 aka 'Fix Everything'. 

This idea cured all diseases, ended wars, and created a society where creed and crime didn't exist. Doom then states that Reed was worshiped until Reed changed. This change occurred after Sue left him for Namor. Future Namor then tries explain himself to Reed, to which Reed blows his head off. The last page is a headless Namor, a shadowed Reed, and everyone (but Doom) shocked.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 7, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Reed's plans for the future make life better, but Black Panther, Namor, and Doom think future Tony is a jerk so they go back into the past.  It turns out they weren't the only ones who though Tony was a jerk; Susan left him for Namor.  Tony got mad and killed future Namor.



I like how you started with Reed, but then started calling Tony the jerk. Lol, he never catches a break, even when he isn't involved.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 8, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Reed's plans for the future make life better, but Black Panther, Namor, and Doom think future Tony is a jerk so they go back into the past.  It turns out they weren't the only ones who though Tony was a jerk; Susan left him for Namor.  Tony got mad and killed future Namor.



That's libel...at its highest degree.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 8, 2007)

Woah, I guess when I though of jerk Tony came straight to mind.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 8, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I have an unconfirmed spoiler to the ending of OMD.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is the shittiest retcon I have ever heard of.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 8, 2007)

That is why I should take this chance to establish a status quo of our own.

Nobody talk about OMD, or the Spider-Man titles, or Joe Q. who is a selfish bastard in doing this just because he doens't like this one little fucking aspect, that is actually a huge fucking aspect, of Spider-Man's character.

Why don't we just take his Spider powers away too and give him a Green Goblin Glider...so edgy!!!


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 8, 2007)

They did that in Spider girl  Seriously what is his problem with MJ? Personally I would let May go what the hell can an 70+ year old woman contribute to the comic at this point. Peter is a fucking Adult he doesn't need anyone to hold his fucking hand anymore.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 8, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> They did that in Spider girl  Seriously what is his problem with MJ? Personally I would let May go what the hell can an 70+ year old woman contribute to the comic at this point. Peter is a fucking Adult he doesn't need anyone to hold his fucking hand anymore.



Thats why I ultimate aunt may, she takes of herself and peter, shes is more of ultimate peter's mom than some old sweet lady.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 8, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> They did that in Spider girl  Seriously what is his problem with MJ? Personally I would let May go what the hell can an 70+ year old woman contribute to the comic at this point. Peter is a fucking Adult he doesn't need anyone to hold his fucking hand anymore.



Thats why I like ultimate aunt may, she takes of herself and peter, shes is more of ultimate peter's mom than some old sweet lady.


----------



## silapa (Nov 8, 2007)

Marvel comics ok


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2007)

Gooba said:


> ULTRON?!!?!
> 
> I take back everything bad I said about Sentry for getting owned by him.



Wolverine still sucks 



Juggernaut said:


> Well I only read a few pages at my LCS but;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



GAY FUCK PISS SHIT SHIT GAY FUCK SHIT PISS GAY FUCK PISS

God freaking damnit, I managed to survive the week of not looking at the Annihlation spoilers in the other thread until Conquest #1 comes out and I was damn proud of myself. Then I come into this thread and open your spoiler for whatever god damn reason and ruin the damn freacking thing.

GAY PISS SHIT FUCK SHIT PISS GAY FUCK PISS SHIT


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 9, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> You know what I just realized.
> 
> In New Avengers, the team is flying home after the battle with Elektra and The Hand, and while discussing about how everyone in the universe could possibly be a Skrull, the plane they are in begins to plummet due to some issue with the weather.
> 
> ...



Harsh... you didn't even bother to mention that Might Avengers has been having some delay problems lately. Oh crap doesn't delaying stuff sometimes mess with continuity... DARN!!!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2007)

But he writes both of the fucking books!!!

He should know that there will be delays, and adjust. He is aware, of both stories, he isn't asking someone about the story, he KNOWS both of them.

Edit:

But fine, I'll put it up to the delays that everything is out of whack. But even that excuse is slightly unacceptible.

Mighty Avengers is the nexas of Marvel Continuinity at this point. While I would love to say it is New Avengers, I can't because now they are gonna fight The Hood.

Mighty Avengers is now the center of Secret Invasion for the time being, and it's dragging ass.

The series better go bi-monthly when they get a new artist, cause it's got to catch up like 6 more issues.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually it should go bi-monthly, since Bagley is already done with his arc.

I mean say what you will about his style (everyone looks the same...and I've been guilty of Bagley bashing). But the man gets his shit done on time. Which is more than I can say for Cho, I don't care how good it looks (and it doen't look THAT good).


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 10, 2007)

Too bad Bagley's moving on to DC.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought Bagley would be covering for Cho who dropped off Might Avengers


----------



## Deviate (Nov 12, 2007)

Since when is he leaving Marvel?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2007)

Are you trying to tell me Bagley was unhappy drawing Spider-Man for the REST OF HIS NATURAL LIFE.

Yeah, this is a huge suprise...

Anyways, new Astonishing came out...once again proving that it is the best X-book right now, even with Messiah Complex in the mix.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 12, 2007)

Sad to see Bagley leave Marvel. I actually met the guy and I am a huge fan of his work on the Amazing Spider-Man and Thunderbolts back in the mid to late 90's. Beast of luck to him and his career.

What happened in Astonishing?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Cyclops is still alive, brought back to life and tortured by the Breakplanet baddies. He talks shit while he is being tortured though, and slowly reveals that everything he did up until now had been a ploy. We are served a flashback from the last issue, and instead of them talking, we get what they were thinking to each other thanks to Emma's telepethy.

The plan called for Wolverine and Armor to get caught, which they do. Colossus and Kitty meet the good aliens. And Emma, Beast, Danger, and SWORD are flying to Cyclop's location. Cyclops tells all this to the alien overlord. The Overlord gets mad, and asks what else he has lied about. Cyclops answers him with an Optic Blast to the face.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 13, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wolverine's thought comments with Agent Brand had me cracking up, Kitty;s whole role as well. Cyclops has also gone up tremendously on the badass character list.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 13, 2007)

Cyclops being 12 years older than his body hasn't been retconned yet, right?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2007)

Since I've been so hard on them in the past, I thought I'd take a chance to give props to New X-Men (from last week, I think?).


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler-ultra-light_ 




I like that they've shifted the focus somewhat back towards the character interactions.

I like how they made Prodigy useful again, in a way that makes sense but doesn't retcon his power loss.  Hell, he should be a mild powerhouse at this point (all the fighting skills of Wolverine, the scientific knowledge of Kitty and Beast.  Not to mention his natural leadership skills).

It's a transition issue for Messiah Complex I know, but I was happy with it.  Hopefully they'll find a balance between these sort of issues and the ultra-action issues and we'll have a good solid book again.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 13, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am curious is Cyclops going rather nuts or is just getting creepier? Last page he sounds like a dark Xavier.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2007)

But also you have to take into consideration his tone during the whole conversation with Lite-Skrull... I really think his "To me my X-Men" line was sarcastic, despite the way he was drawn. I think it was one of those situations where the writer and the artist didn't click.

Although it doesn't hurt that he is acting like Xavier...for those of you reading Messiah Complex, will see that Xavier is acting like a little bitch as Cyclops tries to take charge (although he does shit that doesn't make sense).

You know everyone is acting weird, when the only cool heads in the book are from X-Factor.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 13, 2007)

When will this arc end?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2007)

Messiah Complex or Astonishing?

Astonishing ends next issue, Messiah in 13 weeks.

Note that almost all X-books will partcipate in Messiah, so this covers just about any X-Book you could mention.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 14, 2007)

I have hope Cyclops hopefully they deliver on the promise they made but I am not giving it that much hope.

Thor 4 rocked


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone happen to know where BlackBolt was during the Onslaught Saga?

(Or happen to know if they ever bothered to mention it?)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

So I read Avengers House of M and was reminded how much I hated Luke Cage's "Power Man" image. I looks like he was a few panels away from a Soul Train line. Other than that, it was pretty good.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2007)

Luke Cage has really begun to grow since 2005. See we all knew that Cage was part of Marvels "Reboot the Minorities" agenda, when he was one of the members of Nick Fury's Secret War. Since then he has become one of Marvel's main characters.

Seriously, Luke Cage is primed for greater things, he has gained so much personality in the last few years. In 2004 he was really a nobody, but today he is being spoken in the same sentences as Iron Man and Captain America.

His popularity will only grow if he leads the New Avengers successfully through Secret Invasion. And with him and his baby as one of the main plot-points, I don't see how he won't be heavily involved with the plot.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2007)

New Avengers 36 was hot. Jessica, Drew, Natasha, rrrrr.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2007)

That issue made some messy shite with continuity


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 15, 2007)

Indeed!

Is that Sentry's wife sitting next to him on the couch when Ms Marvel is briefing them about invading Latveria?

Didn't she die by the hands of Ultron, on the first day of the Mighty Avengers formation?

On the upside-
Nice art, especially like Wonderman's costume as drawn in there, as well as the various hot women 

Also on the last page-
Dr Strange illusion obviously


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2007)

Tony also died, so meh... shame Cho's not really a monthly guy.
And if I were Wolverine, I would have snuck a grab at Widow before jumping out the window.

Howard the Duck?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Tony also died, so meh... shame Cho's not really a monthly guy.
> *And if I were Wolverine, I would have snuck a grab at Widow before jumping out the window.*


...Or at least copped a feel. 



Superman Prime said:


> Howard the Duck *IS AWESOME!!!*


indeed


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> ...Or at least copped a feel.


Or fondle a boob or two. 



> indeed *HE'S SO LAME.*


I concur.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I can't speak much for the comics but "movie" Howard the Duck was awesome. He took out the Dark Overlord of the Universe and managed an 80's rock/pop band


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 16, 2007)

Who hasn't been cloned in Marvel lately =/ For Clor now the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



scarlet spiders are actually clones of MVP


----------



## Deviate (Nov 16, 2007)

That is actually kind of weak. I thought one the Scarlet Spiders were supposed to be someone from Peter's past. Scarlet Spiders being a clone of anyone makes me laugh though.

I just read the latest NA. Bendis is really pathetic if he can't keep the continuity straight in his own books. How the hell is Sentry's wife at the table? And because MA is ass slow on releasing, it doesn't even matter what happens in the second MA arc, because we already know the ending. That for whatever reason, Doom sent a bunch of symbiots to the city. And Luke calling for backup and getting MA to the help him is weird. Not because they wouldn't help him, but because the MA were supposed to be fighting Doom.  Also, why the hell is Thor there? It doesn't make sense since he is busy finding his friends and he should still be pissed at Tony.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 16, 2007)

Deviate said:


> That is actually kind of weak. I thought one the Scarlet Spiders were supposed to be someone from Peter's past. Scarlet Spiders being a clone of anyone makes me laugh though.
> 
> I just read the latest NA. Bendis is really pathetic if he can't keep the continuity straight in his own books. How the hell is Sentry's wife at the table? And because MA is ass slow on releasing, it doesn't even matter what happens in the second MA arc, because we already know the ending. That for whatever reason, Doom sent a bunch of symbiots to the city. And Luke calling for backup and getting MA to the help him is weird. Not because they wouldn't help him, but because the MA were supposed to be fighting Doom.  Also, why the hell is Thor there? It doesn't make sense since he is busy finding his friends and he should still be pissed at Tony.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well... MVP is actually the clone of the child that Harry Osborn had with Peter & MJ's daughter after she got her age accelerated. And the ugly one is Kane and MJ's love-child, who happens to look exactly like the other two.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just read Nova 8, now that his Annihilation relevance is gone his story is no longer interesting.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 16, 2007)

Deviate said:


> That is actually kind of weak. I thought one the Scarlet Spiders were supposed to be someone from Peter's past. Scarlet Spiders being a clone of anyone makes me laugh though.
> 
> I just read the latest NA. Bendis is really pathetic if he can't keep the continuity straight in his own books. How the hell is Sentry's wife at the table? And because MA is ass slow on releasing, it doesn't even matter what happens in the second MA arc, because we already know the ending. That for whatever reason, Doom sent a bunch of symbiots to the city. *And Luke calling for backup and getting MA to the help him is weird. Not because they wouldn't help him, but because the MA were supposed to be fighting Doom.  Also, why the hell is Thor there? It doesn't make sense since he is busy finding his friends and he should still be pissed at Tony*.



As I said-
It's Dr Strange's illusion obviously.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just read Nova 8, now that his Annihilation relevance is gone his story is no longer interesting.



Cosmos was funny


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 16, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just read Nova 8, now that his Annihilation relevance is gone his story is no longer interesting.



Cosmos alone kicks ass. And i dont think its over for him in annihalation.


----------



## Segan (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, Nova will have to deal with the zombies from the Marvel Zombies Universe. At least I believe that's what they were at the end of the issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Cosmos was funny


A russian retriever, who'da thunk it? 


Chatulio said:


> Cosmos alone kicks ass. And i dont think its over for him in annihalation.


Cosmos > Krypto by the way. Also, I'm pretty sure he's moving on to "greater things" and almost positive that you can count him out for the rest of Conquest though. Worldmind doesn't even know how to get back to Kree space, or anywhere else for that matter.


Segan said:


> Well, Nova will have to deal with the zombies from the Marvel Zombies Universe. At least I believe that's what they were at the end of the issue.


Man, I hope not. I thought/think that Marvel Zombies was a dumb idea to begin with. Oh well, you get what you pay for. DCP ftw


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 16, 2007)

Can anyone else access marvel.com? When I go there it redirects me to


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dint i say MVP was clone. I lol at you doubters


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 16, 2007)

Where the bloody hell is Gamora? 

Cosmos Lawl.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 16, 2007)

Who is MVP?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 16, 2007)

Deviate said:


> That is actually kind of weak. I thought one the Scarlet Spiders were supposed to be someone from Peter's past. Scarlet Spiders being a clone of anyone makes me laugh though.
> 
> I just read the latest NA. Bendis is really pathetic if he can't keep the continuity straight in his own books. How the hell is Sentry's wife at the table? And because MA is ass slow on releasing, it doesn't even matter what happens in the second MA arc, because we already know the ending. That for whatever reason, Doom sent a bunch of symbiots to the city. And Luke calling for backup and getting MA to the help him is weird. Not because they wouldn't help him, but because the MA were supposed to be fighting Doom.  Also, why the hell is Thor there? It doesn't make sense since he is busy finding his friends and he should still be pissed at Tony.



I said this weeks before you said it...nobody listens to me


----------



## The Rook (Nov 16, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Who is MVP?


Cap America clone sans steroids.  He was killed right after being introduced and now Stark has a bunch of clones of him running around dressed as Spiderman.

Anyone want to quote JJJ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Cap America clone sans steroids. He was killed right after being introduced and now Stark has a bunch of clones of him running around dressed as Spiderman.
> 
> *Anyone want to quote JJJ?*


You mean "I can't stand clones" right? 

What did he mean by that, did one of Spider-Man's clones do something to him? For a longest time I was a closed-minded "X-Book only" reader. So I haven't a clue what he's talking about... 
And they stopped doing the "*Editors Note: See Book so-and-so" thing.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 17, 2007)

He shouldn't know about the Clone Saga so I'm guessing it was just a remark about clones in general.  I'm not that big of a Spiderfan though so I might be wrong.


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

omg i just found these comic forums. be nice with me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

zizou said:


> omg i just found these comic forums. be nice with me


Welcome lol

Did you know about these? *[**LINK 1**] [LINK2]*


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

i didnt! thx. =]

but i think theres nothing i cant find on komic-live forum. for real.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 17, 2007)

Komic-Live forum?

Do share!


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

formspring

i think theres everything you may want.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

zizou said:


> formspring
> 
> i think theres everything you may want.


[YOUTUBE]GhzOD1amluc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

lol
nice


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2007)

I just recently found that forum myself.


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

yep... im surprised that forum isnt that known.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 17, 2007)

The Rook said:


> He shouldn't know about the Clone Saga so I'm guessing it was just a remark about clones in general.  I'm not that big of a Spiderfan though so I might be wrong.



Is Clor public knowledge? I mean, a clone of a god killing off a hero, that would be enough for him to hate clones.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 17, 2007)

Signing up right now.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2007)

zizou said:


> yep... im surprised that forum isnt that known.



Maybe we shouldn't spread that forum around outside of this one.  That way it won't go the way of Demonoid.com or the original USOC.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Good idea Juggs lol 

I just read Agent X after letting it sit on my hd for months. "Crap-amundooo!"  Man... That is a funny book. I really hope that they do an Agency X book so we can have a Deadpool trilogy. Well technically with Cable & Deadpool that'd make it a "four-logy." Anyways. Has anyone else read this?


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

hum... i dont think komic-live would go that way.

we never know tho. whatever. =]

i've read the last story of agency x in cable & deadpool book. he's fat like a pig and dont think that was worth reading. :\


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

zizou said:


> hum... i dont think komic-live would go that way.
> 
> we never know tho. whatever. =]
> 
> *i've read the last story of agency x in cable & deadpool book. he's fat like a pig and dont think that was worth reading.* :\


No, not that. I'm talking about the original 15 issue Agent X series-ammundo.


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

i didnt like him at all. lol

tho im curious to know how he got his power?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

You gotta read it to find out.


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

you could be a nice one and tell it to me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

zizou said:


> you could be a nice one and tell it to me


Ok, he got fat as a result of some dna altering machine that Hydra Shot him with in Cable & Deadpool. Before that, he was a hardcore goofball/merc that everyone believed to be Deadpool since he (Deadpool) had died and come nack twice before. He got his healinmg factor, accidentally, from Deadpool.


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

so pointless :s

thx


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2007)

About Agent X:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't he part of Deadpool?  I mean when DP died he split into several different versions of himself, for some reason that version still exists.

But unlike DP, he doesn't have the same type of healing factor.  For instance he can heal everything as long as it is there.

Deadpool stole his pancreas and X couldn't heal it back.  So he hunted Wade down to get it back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> About Agent X:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I haven't read it all but possibly so-ammundo lol


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

IMO, the end of Avengers #36 are Illusions...IMHO, I doubt Luke Cage could convince the Silver Surfer to help him fight The Hood...


----------



## zizou (Nov 18, 2007)

btw... silver surfer isnt dead? (vide requiem saga) D:


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

He is currently a Galactus's Herald. Doing...well usual weird Silver Surfer shit...I thought Annihilation would change him, but he is still such a bitch.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2007)

To anyone that hasn't read Silver Surfer: In Thy Name, my suggestion is don't


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 18, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> To anyone that hasn't read Silver Surfer: In Thy Name, my suggestion is don't



I heard it was supposed to be good, but I haven't gotten to check it out yet... Why didn't you like it?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 19, 2007)

Because when the mini was advertised, we were all expecting it to be something akin to...Silver Surfer arriving at a Planet and telling the bitches that inhabit it that Galactus is about to come and pwn them. You know? Cool Herald shit that has been lost upon this new age bullshit since the 80's.

Instead we get Silver Surfer flying aimlessly through space, arriving on some Utopia planet where the main empress wants to bone him (how that happens only god knows) and some other race beliving he is a god because he was able to take down some giant mech.

Like I said, weird Silver Surfer bullshit like usual. This is the kinda crap that prevents Silver Surfer from becoming an ongoing series, nobody wants to read about this shit. It's so irrelevent it isn't even funny. Hell I'm not even sure this mini takes place after Annihilation, it doesn't even seem like he is a Herald.

Silver Surfer might as well just stick to his black-out apperances, and every once in awhile the Fantastic Four, or the Hulk will be like "WTF? The Silver Surfer is here?!!?" during one of there adventurse.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 19, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> I said this weeks before you said it...nobody listens to me



You're not the only one. That has been echoed all over the internet and I bet in comic shops as well. It really is ridiculous. 



The Rook said:


> He shouldn't know about the Clone Saga so I'm guessing it was just a remark about clones in general.  I'm not that big of a Spiderfan though so I might be wrong.



Hmm. I'm not sure if he would know or not about Peter's clones. At the end of Maximum Clonage Ben and Peter fought an army of Spiderman clones, which all died due to weak genes. This fight occurred in the Bugle, so I'm not sure if JJJ saw any of this or the heap of Spiderman costumes filled with clone goo or not.

I'm pretty sure that the general public considered the Scarlet Spider to be another hero, and not a clone.


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

MARVEL ANNOUNCIGN CANCELING OF CABLE & DEADPOOL WITH SOLO CABLE RUN AND NO WORD OF DEAD POOL WILL KILL MARVEL

honestly, it was like...the only series that was consistently brilliant from start to finish, even the CW bits. goddamitt marvel why do you kill the win?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 19, 2007)

What!?  I want my Deadpool, damnit!


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

it's written in the wikipedia entry. Solo cable run to pair up with the Messiah Complex ending. I always knew Messiah Cmplex invited nothign but calamity 

solo cable run? the fuck? as if that ever worked  and no deadpool. this is maddness


----------



## lekki (Nov 19, 2007)

I\'m sorry but no Cable is actually worse than no Deadpool. Cable is a guy who can solo Wolverine as Death. How many people could do that?  Then he gets killed in some off-screen action? Please, guy needs to come back.


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2007)

who cares about soloing? Cable is a fantastic character, no doubt. But with deadpool you actually got a very balanced cable character and they trully explored a good deal of what makes him so unique and a fan fav. 

solo deadpool > solo cable. but C&D > both solo. you just cant have one withotu the other. The series is easily the best continous series marvel has had going this past decade and it never ever fluttered.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Because when the mini was advertised, we were all expecting it to be something akin to...Silver Surfer arriving at a Planet and telling the bitches that inhabit it that Galactus is about to come and pwn them. You know? Cool Herald shit that has been lost upon this new age bullshit since the 80's.
> 
> Instead we get Silver Surfer flying aimlessly through space, arriving on some Utopia planet where the main empress wants to bone him (how that happens only god knows) and some other race beliving he is a god because he was able to take down some giant mech.
> 
> ...



Exactly. The art was also confusing, it wasn't terrible but it was hard to distinguish wtf was going on whenever there was more than 1 character in a panel


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Franklin Richards*

This kid is turning out to be a Calvin (minus Hobbes) and Bobby's World rip-off. lol


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2007)

Interesting week so far in comics.

Captain America was good.

*Spoiler*: __ 



But leaves little doubt that Bucky will be the new Cap, hell they even draw him like Steve in once scene




Heroes for Hire was good, but brutal.  Sorry to see it go though.

Thunderbolts one-shot was pretty good.  So was this month's Penance mini.  Not great but a decent read.

Got my hand on Avengers: The Initiative this week (I missed it last week)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy what-the-hell.  They're making a play at re-masking Peter off-title?  That's interesting to say the least.

Makes me far more dubious of the "brand new day" though.  The good take on it is that BND won't be a major retcon so they're dealing with Peter's anonymity off-title.  The bad take on it says OMD/BND said "go ahead and do whatever you want, it won't matter to us anyway."

Baring the recent track record I'm not placing any bets there.




Most of the other new titles this week I'm subscribed to, so I'll have to wait for the mail to get them here.


----------



## Hardcase678 (Nov 22, 2007)

How was the New X-men 44 comic this week?


----------



## Stalin (Nov 22, 2007)

I read that hercules is taking over hulk's comic and it will now be called the incredible hercules.


----------



## The Rook (Nov 22, 2007)

Hardcase678 said:


> How was the New X-men 44 comic this week?


I didn't really like it.  It was pretty much a segway issue.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2007)

Alright, I want it online right now, that I guessed that the Dr. Doom in Mighty Avengers was a Doombot/Skrull.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 22, 2007)

Did anyone else like What If: Annhilation ? Its ending was awesome.

That's how a "What if" should be handled.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2007)

yep I fully enjoyed that What If and the last 3 pages were awesome


----------



## The Rook (Nov 23, 2007)

How was Cap able to fight in space?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2007)

Who cares???


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 23, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> Did anyone else like What If: Annhilation ? Its ending was awesome.
> 
> That's how a "What if" should be handled.



That should ahve been how civil war ended in my opinion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Hulk_ 




So Herc + Namora? Not that great overall but it was light-hearteded. I am happy to see it become Herc's comic since he is one of my favorites. I also like Amadeus which is another plus. Expect an appearance from Thor 




*Spoiler*: _She-Hulk_ 



Wtf? Skrull? Lawl wut? Oh and Titania and Creel are married? Never knew that




*Spoiler*: _Thuderbolts:Breaking Point_ 




Really really dumb. Personally the current team MUST be written by Ellis, anyone else and it lacks the punch he has. Moonstone and Songbird looked like happy little models in every damn panel, no animosity, no anger. Just two hot chicks that are giving expressions to bone them on the spot. Songbird + Radioactive Man also made me laugh




*Spoiler*: _Penance_ 




Nothing special except that Robbie is a genius (somehow) and the token guest appearance from Wolverine. Wolverine should have another listed mutant power, the ability to teleport anywhere across the globe to make a cameo in the mini of another lesser known character. First Namor then Penance. Expect him in Annihlation soon.




*Spoiler*: _Captain America_ 




Meh. I actually like this comic without the title character in it. I also have a soft spot for Black Widow (in the sense that I like her character, and not that I want to bend her over. Not that I wouldn't given the opportunity




*Spoiler*: _Iron Man Annual_ 




So Hydra was seemingly toppled? Who wants to bet that it will be ignored by future writers. His 3 SHIELD chicks were hot though




*Spoiler*: _Heroes for Hire_ 




As expect, Humbug dies. Not bad issue except that the stupid writer is really pushing Black Cat + Paladin. I can at least tolerate this because I'll just say she's the alternate Earth BC that was shown in She Hulk


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 23, 2007)

When does X-Men #204 get released?


----------



## Vicious (Nov 24, 2007)

When will we see the Proemial Gods again?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> Did anyone else like What If: Annhilation ? Its ending was awesome.
> 
> That's how a "What if" should be handled.


Yeah, it was a great book. 



Fire Fist Ace said:


> When does X-Men #204 get released?


It's been out for almost a month 



Eiris said:


> When will we see the Proemial Gods again?


They are all dead now(?), so I doubt that we ever will again.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> They are all dead now(?), so I doubt that _*we ever will again*_.



Fix'd

10 Chars


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that I think about it, isn't Nova currently inside one of the Proemials while stranded in Knowhere?


----------



## Deviate (Nov 24, 2007)

Is She-Hulk in continuity? From the earlier issues I read, they seemed too wacky to be in continuity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 24, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Is She-Hulk in continuity? From the earlier issues I read, they seemed too wacky to be in continuity.



They're in continuity.

They're just often ignored in continuity.

They also shatter the 4th wall frequently, so take things with a grain of salt.


----------



## kamilita2 (Nov 24, 2007)

wow i had no idea


----------



## Vicious (Nov 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> They are all dead now(?), so I doubt that we ever will again.


Issue? number? plz, I wasnt aware of their defeat. I read annihilation, and i dont remember anyone of them dying.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2007)

Eiris said:


> Issue? number? plz, I wasnt aware of their defeat. I read annihilation, and i dont remember anyone of them dying.


Annihilation: Heralds of Galactus.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Now that I think about it, isn't Nova currently inside one of the Proemials while stranded in Knowhere?



A celestial, not a Proemial


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, ok. Thanks man.


----------



## zizou (Nov 25, 2007)

did silver surfer come back in Annihilation? i mean, he died in requiem and now he's alive again. confused. :s


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2007)

Surfer showed up in Planet Hulk, then escaped.

He then was involved in the Annihilation Event, where he became Galactus's Herald again. After they were captured and released, Surfer went on to hunt Tenebras and Aegis. He killed them both, and was restored once again. Now he is Galactus's Herald and is doing...Heraldy stuff across the Universe.


----------



## Segan (Nov 25, 2007)

The Silver Surfer Requiem was non-canon.


----------



## zizou (Nov 25, 2007)

i got it. so.... i hope isnt the real silver surfer in new avengers. ¬¬


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2007)

That's an illusion..you can tell because a lot of freaking people are there...who would never be there (or even invited).

Who the fuck invites the Punisher to a Villian beatdown? That's like inviting your preachy Athiest friend to your child's baptism.


----------



## zizou (Nov 25, 2007)

punisher is ok to me. the problem is the mighty avangers, thor and silver surfer. wtf... cant be real, indeed.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2007)

The Punisher is believable to you?

Really?

Do you...even read comics?


----------



## zizou (Nov 25, 2007)

... you didnt... :s

cap was able to accept him for a moment in civil war... so why not?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> The Punisher is believable to you?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Do you...even read comics?


MAX Punisher is more true to life. I'm a prior service Marine, so I can relate to it more. But like all comics, it's fantasy. No one can survive the injuries and blood loss that he has without professional medical attention.

as for War Journal. He had a freaking sword gun... 


I didn't answer your question at all lol


----------



## zizou (Nov 25, 2007)

and klint and ronin are there too and luke cage isnt going to say "hey, you both aint going!".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

What's the deal with Moon Knight? I had never heard of him before House of M. Is he a pretty good character?


----------



## zizou (Nov 25, 2007)

he was forgotten. he's ok. i just know him from spider-man's books.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

zizou said:


> he was forgotten. he's ok. i just know him from spider-man's books.


Thanks man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2007)

Barracuda is what a villian should be like.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Barracuda is what a villian should be like.


Yeah! He's the man.


Can anyone tell my how, Captain America was able to weild Thor's Hammer... without saying "because he's Captain-freaking-America "


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 25, 2007)

Because Quesda fondles himself over Rogers


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah! He's the man.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell my how, Captain America was able to weild Thor's Hammer... without saying "because he's Captain-freaking-America "



Well, the ability to wield Thor's Hammer is a question of "worthyness" not strength.  Worthyness being an undefined question of character.

Apparently Steve Rogers met whatever qualification was needed for this.

Because he's Captain-freaking-America.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 25, 2007)

Evidentily so did Beta-Ray Bill...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw that EvilMoogle. Thanks for the info.  

What the heck was Beta-Ray Bill supposed to be anyways? I mean, besides ugly and annoying... He looks kinda like a sea horse.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2007)

<shrug>

I never really cared for Cosmic Thor stuff.

Other than that, I just know that the 90's Silver Surfer had him in an episode that the Matrix would rip-off a few years later.

He is in Omega Flight now.

Canada super heroes suck though. I hated Alpha Flight and was happy when the Collective killed them all, if only he had finished the job.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2007)

lol

I never really cared for Thor in general but I remember seeing Beta Ray Bill on some mag, probably Wizard, and saying "Wow, what the heck happened to Thor" 

Thats not true about all Canadian heroes. Wolverine carries the torch for Marvel as a whole every now and then. Also, is US Agent still named "US Agent" now that he's based out of Canada? Or did they change his name to something lame like "Maple Leaf Man"?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2007)

Still U.S. Agent...he wants to be called Captain America now, but nobody will call him that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2007)

lol What a feeb. That's a title strickly reserved for Bucky... after S.H.I.E.L.D. brainwashes him during the next two books. Captain America is much more interesting with Rogers gone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> What the heck was Beta-Ray Bill supposed to be anyways? I mean, besides ugly and annoying... He looks kinda like a sea horse.



Origionally Beta-Ray Bill was the Thor of a different planet (this was back when Thor was actually a normal human that happened to find Thor's Hammer and inherited Thor's power this way).

There was some sort of "crisis of Thors" where Thor competed with Beta-Ray Bill over the right to weild the true Mjilnor, Thor won and Beta-Ray was to be depowered, but Thor gave him (or somehow he ended up with) a different magical hammer that grants him similar powers.

Wiki says:


> After some initial confusion, Odin returns Thor to Asgard, and on discovering that Bill was worthy enough to lift Mjolnir, proposes a battle to the death in the Asgardian realm of Skartheim to decide who will wield the hammer. After a furious battle Thor and Bill knock each other unconscious. Bill's resistance to heat allows him to recover first, and he is deemed the winner. Odin, however, bestows upon Bill a different hammer ? Stormbreaker ? which is equal in power to Mjolnir. It is then determined that the mishap that killed most of Bill's people was caused by Surtur, and Bill agrees to join the Asgardians in a war to stop Surtur and his armies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess that a long ways from sea horse. lol Thanks again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Although I don't like Captain America (the cheesy character), I decided to read volume 5. Winter Soldier's character seems awesome enough to make me forget about the lameness of Steve Rogers.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea, the more they show of Bucky the more interesting he is becoming.  Wolverine's recent comics have been going into it through an old WW2 story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought Wolverine was dealing with being "dead" in his books. I guesse that's the part where his life "flashed before his eyes"???

When Bucky was in Cable & Deadpool I lol'd hard.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wolverine "dying" is in his self-titled book. The one with Bucky and Cap is in Wolverine Origins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, that's still going on?! I loss interest after Cyber had a heart attack.


----------



## zizou (Nov 29, 2007)

could DOOM wield Thor's Hammer?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2007)

zizou said:


> could DOOM wield Thor's Hammer?



Nope, he tried and failed in the "Road to Civil War" issues of F4.


----------



## zizou (Nov 29, 2007)

from that issue i got the idea that he could do it but he just gave up and didnt explain nothing.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So Thor's Hammer is like Loki's Mask?

I just finished reading "Runaways" and what can I say
Josh Wheadon is the best thing ever happen to marvel
I like them better I like New X-men and a little more than I like cable/deadpool
They are my new official favorite


----------



## Id (Nov 30, 2007)

What do members think of the New Messiah Complex? I am pissed off, how Exodus is written.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 30, 2007)

All i can say is Heess Baaaccckkkk


----------



## zizou (Nov 30, 2007)

who? cap? his ident is known already?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Who is back_ 



Cable, he took the baby


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2007)

I was just about to ask the same question? Who Chatullo?

That's not really a spoiler considering it on the cover of the next issue.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 30, 2007)

Cables back and much earlier than i thought he would be.


----------



## zizou (Nov 30, 2007)

i see.... this baby... big deal. :S


----------



## Hellion (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe I am just being naive so i can enjoy Messiah Complex, but i so did not see him having the Baby


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2007)

So Deadpool might be T-Rays soul...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

lol at Jesus Cable
He's probabllythe reasone why the thing is called "Messiah Complex"

In other news
Why the hell is "Runaways" taking another month and a half?
I take back what I sad, that series is one of the worse things happening to marvel. People will get so tired of the freaking suspense they will just not read it anymore


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2007)

lmao! What caused the sudden change of heart?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2007)

You realize that Joss Whedon only wrote the current arc of Runaways, right?

It was Brian Vaughan for the rest of it.

Whedon is the reason it's taking 3 months an issue.  Why it takes him 3 months to write 18 pages of comic I couldn't tell you.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 30, 2007)

Who is "Jesus" Cable? was he actually ever officially called that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't think so, but he was called the Mutant Messiah.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Who is "Jesus" Cable? was he actually ever officially called that?



I seem to think Deadpool called him that once.  So depending on your definition of "officially" he was.

(Rather Deadpool said something to the effect of "you're doing your 'Jesus' thing again")

It's largely just used by fans though, I don't think anyone at Marvel ever called him "Jesus Cable".


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 30, 2007)

Runnaways has sucked since Gert died, and they started introducing a new character like every issue.

IMO things won't return to good until Vaughan returns, and a storyline dealing with The Pride, Gert's future, or Alex returning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Runnaways has sucked since Gert died, and they started introducing a new character like every issue.
> 
> IMO things won't return to good until Vaughan returns, and a storyline dealing with The Pride, Gert's future, or Alex returning.



Well, they set up Alex's return well enough before Joss' arc started.

So maybe when the next writer starts up in two issues things will return to normal.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol I love seeing Gooba viewing threads


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> lmao! What caused the sudden change of heart?



because of the time he takes...
I did not know whedon was doing runaways
and by the way, he's recicling tricks from buffy....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 30, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> because of the time he takes...
> I did not know whedon was doing runaways
> and by the way, he's recicling tricks from buffy....


The time who takes? Who's whedon? Tricks from buffy...?
I don't get it...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 1, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> The time who takes? Who's whedon? Tricks from buffy...?
> I don't get it...



Joss Whedon is the (current) writer for "Astonishing X-Men" and "Runaways"

However he has a bad habit of taking his time, both of those titles come out about once every three months.

He's also the writer (director?  Producer?) of "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" (and "Firefly")


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ohhhhhh... I thought he was a character from the book.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Joss Whedon is the (current) writer for "Astonishing X-Men" and "Runaways"
> 
> However he has a bad habit of taking his time, both of those titles come out about once every three months.
> 
> He's also the writer (director?  Producer?) of "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" (and "Firefly")



Why the hell don' writers have a deadline
I do not know
Must be a strike issue..

But has anyone noticed how he uses the same telepathic trick in Atonishing X-Men, that he used on Buffy's last season?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 1, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Why the hell don' writers have a deadline
> I do not know
> Must be a strike issue..



They have deadlines, it's just for some reason with Whedon they said "oh, you can't make you're deadline, that's okay just give us the material when you feel like it" rather than "you're fired you worthless @#$@#"

(No those aren't actual quotes, but if I missed 90% of my deadlines I'd be on the street)


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 1, 2007)

This is apart of Joe Q.'s fear of alienating writers like Shooter did. This is why if you ever ask, most writers will say that Joe is the better editor...when in reality they really should just say that he is a better boss. There is a difference.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: _Who is back_
> 
> 
> 
> Cable, he took the baby



huh? wath? how? when?

Did I miss somethin? I havent read the Deadpool and Dr starnge yet tought.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> huh? wath? how? when?
> 
> Did I miss somethin? I havent read the Deadpool and Dr starnge yet tought.


I really doubt Doc Strange had anything to do with "him" popping back up. My guesse "Requiem" also time-shifted him somewhere safs where he could observe the scene. Now that "he" is back, the title "Messiah Complex" makes a little more sense to me.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 4, 2007)

> Did I miss somethin? I havent read the Deadpool and Dr starnge yet tought.



You didn't miss much. Pretty boring issue compared to the FF issue.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2007)

Deviate said:


> You didn't miss much. Pretty boring issue compared to the FF issue.



FF stands for?

by the way syrin and deadpool havent been in the same comic for queit a while isnt?

I think they should make an X-agency comic where they could feature deadpool, the fat bald x guy and the cowgirl and the other chik and dont forget Deadpools pet of hydra.

Oh also, Moon Knights background story is kind of crappy isnt? I tought he was going to be a more interesting character.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> FF stands for? *Fantastic Four*
> 
> by the way syrin and deadpool havent been in the same comic for queit a while isnt? *Not since House of M*
> 
> ...


I'm hoping that they do Agency-X as well at least for 15 issues...


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm hoping that they do Agency-X as well at least for 15 issues...



House of M? is that a special issue? I need to get it

Bob pwns! it was definitely a brilliant addition hehehe, they should definitely do an agency-x it would pwn!

Also why the FF dont have mr fantastic and the invisible woman anymore?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> House of M? is that a special issue? I need to get it
> *You should already have it. It's in C&D issue 17.*
> 
> Bob pwns! it was definitely a brilliant addition hehehe, they should definitely do an agency-x it would pwn!
> ...


**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2007)

I just picked up HoM Avengers. From the little bit I read in the store, it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2007)

should we have, like an index thread, where people would post small resumed version of each issue, or is that what wikipedia is there for?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> should we have, like an index thread, where people would post small resumed version of each issue, or is that what wikipedia is there for?



I used to do brief reviews of the comics I read in the Marvel thread, but I've been too lazybusy to do it lately.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2007)

Man I have reloaded Gigamans Thread so many times its not even funny


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 5, 2007)

My reviews opinions of...

*Spoiler*: _What If... Rise and Fall of the Shi'ar Empire_ 




Like the title, this book rose and fell. It started out good, really good. Then the gay factor kicked in. I hate how everything Pheonix related always makes it way back to Jean Grey. 





*Spoiler*: _HoM Avengers 02_ 




Even though I despise Luke Cage's "power man" get up, it was a good read AND it had the Punisher. Too bad about Tigra though. I never knew getting shot through the tits was lethal. 





*Spoiler*: _Annihilation Conquest 02_ 




Not a whole lot of action in this "war" BUT Moondragon is dead... or at least I hope so. That alone gives this book a 5 star rating. .


----------



## zizou (Dec 5, 2007)

someone tell what happened since i left


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 5, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> My reviews opinions of...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _What If... Rise and Fall of the Shi'ar Empire_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh didnt Like it If Annihulus could some how take hold of Galactus with his two galactus wanabees he should have been able to stop Phoenix Vulcan.






> *Spoiler*: _HoM Avengers 02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Aww was hoping luke would get some pussylove.





> *Spoiler*: _Annihilation Conquest 02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




It was alright. Evolutionary being the key to the war was pretty cool. Though why do i get the feeling the writers are pushing for Phylla/Warlock.


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> My reviews opinions of...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _What If... Rise and Fall of the Shi'ar Empire_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I enjoyed it. Being a fan of Jean, I am glad everything related Phoenix falls back to Jean. Jean and Phoenix are one in the same


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 5, 2007)

WWH Aftersmash wasn't bad. Kinda tied all the stories together. The comedy comic at the end was the best though.

HoM avengers was also pretty good, like last issue.

What If was stupid. Vulcan turned gay and then Jean Grey comes back.

Annihlation is pretty stupid overall. Really needs to be written by Giffen.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 6, 2007)

It had Cable, that redeemed it alot in my eyes 
I like how they included the Annihlation it(and owned it).

Tigra was one of my favs in that series


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2007)

Without Deadpool, Cable is dead to me... 
but for those that still like him, click the link.


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2007)

Fuck, the new art work for Cable kicks ass.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm kickin' it old-school nowadays and reading the original Transformers series.


----------



## zizou (Dec 6, 2007)

without deadpool cable is, once again, alive to me ;P


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 6, 2007)

without cable deadpool its gona be fun once again

well it was time for them to split dont ya think?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2007)

zizou said:


> without deadpool cable is, once again, alive to me ;P


lol** 


Suigetsu said:


> without cable deadpool its gona be fun once again
> 
> well it was time for them to split dont ya think?


They had a good balance together, but like tha old saying goes, all good things must come to an end


----------



## Hellion (Dec 7, 2007)

I loved Messiah Complex.  I has been the Best Event in awhile, but I will hold judgement untill the end.... Marvel always screws up with event endings.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> I'm kickin' it old-school nowadays and reading the original Transformers series.



What do you think of it?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 7, 2007)

The Order was great this week; probably the best issue of the series so far. Fraction is fast becoming one of my favorite writers with this and Casanova.

Love the NYX avy Krippler. Middleton is a great artist.


----------



## Galt (Dec 7, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Without Deadpool, Cable is dead to me...
> but for those that still like him, click the link.



I hear ya.  Though, I think they could redeem it by giving Deadpool a good out, preferably by letting him die (yes, die!) defending Cable in Messiah: Complex.  Hell, I figure since it looks like Cable is totally operating on his own in Messiah: Complex, 'Pool should be able to show up and neutralize half of the new X-Force before he gets taken down.  The nice thing about it is that killing Deadpool is a happy ending for him.  I'd just like to see him go out a hero, since it looks like we have pretty much no choice but to lose the character.  I can just see it now.  X-Force confronts Cable, battle erupts, suddenly Wolverine gets sniped in the face, and Cable makes a run for it as 'Pool comes out of nowhere, intending to hold off X-Force as long as possible.  Hell, better yet, let 'Pool fight Predator X to a standstill, killing them both or something.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanos vs. Deadpool?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING GREEN BAT SHIT SANDWICH ON A TURD BASEBALL BAT! 
WHAT THE HELL IS A LIBERTEEN!


----------



## Hellion (Dec 8, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> The Order was great this week; probably the best issue of the series so far. Fraction is fast becoming one of my favorite writers with this and Casanova.
> 
> Love the NYX avy Krippler. Middleton is a great artist.



I love his art too.  I was disappointed that he did not finish NYX though because of Quesada an his inability to finish the book before Middleton went to DC


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, it's a pity that he's just doing cover art at the moment. 

Kiden needs to be put into a regular title like New X-Men. I think she retained her abilities after House of M.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 8, 2007)

I've read 3/4 of Deadpool's mini, The Circle Chase. I <3 this man.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2007)

I'mma tell you something, the x-mansion gets totaled 5 times a year!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> Yeah, it's a pity that he's just doing cover art at the moment.
> 
> Kiden needs to be put into a regular title like New X-Men. I think she retained her abilities after House of M.


I didn't really like NYX, it started out ok, then it just went bland... 


Nub Fresh said:


> I've read 3/4 of Deadpool's mini, The Circle Chase. I <3 this man.


After having it saved on my hd for months, I finally read this one. It was pretty good. I'm up to book 17 in the Deadpool solo run. Deadpool is definately a few sandwiches short of a picnic, but that's why I like him. 


Banhammer said:


> I'mma tell you something, the x-mansion gets totaled 5 times a year!


Cyclops said, "rebuilding the mansion is like a right of passage. You're not a REAL x-man until you've lived through the mansion being destroyed."


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 8, 2007)

I heard that after the Mansion is eventually destroyed in Messiah Complex, that they will no longer be living there.

This would destroy Astonishing's continuinity, but meh.

IMO the X-Men have more incentive to leave the X-Mansion than the Avengers had to leave the Avengers Mansion.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 8, 2007)

I thought Astonishing was set before MC?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 8, 2007)

The Rook said:


> I thought Astonishing was set before MC?



It is said to be after, because all of the X-Men are alive in Messiah Complex, and one is not supposed to return. Although the final issue isn't until February, and I'm not sure how I feel about the preview.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly it is a massive battle with a ton of X-Men that didn't even travel to Breakworld. Storm and Cannonball are both shown fighting on the cover.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 8, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> It is said to be after, because all of the X-Men are alive in Messiah Complex, and one is not supposed to return. Although the final issue isn't until February, and I'm not sure how I feel about the preview.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It was only said that Astonishing is part of continuity. It was never mentioned when it actually takes place. Cause after Messiah Complex the teams will be revamped and one of the prominent Astonishing figures will be in one of the other teams. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wolverine goes with the new X-Force which also consists of X-23 from New X-Men, Wolfsbane from X-Factor and Warpath from Uncanny X-Men


----------



## The Rook (Dec 8, 2007)

There are also plenty of other bits and pieces from both storylines that make MC occurring before Unstoppable unlikely.  As for the last issue of the Astonishing arc, it comes out this month.  What you are thinking of is the giant issue, which takes place on earth.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 8, 2007)

Let's us also not forget when it comes to the X-Men death should be taken with a grain of salt. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 this year alone both Cyclops and Cable both died. Cyclops in Astonishing and Cable in X-Men. Both are alive in Messiah Complex.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 8, 2007)

Where is Kitty?


----------



## Deviate (Dec 8, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> It was only said that Astonishing is part of continuity. It was never mentioned when it actually takes place. Cause after Messiah Complex the teams will be revamped and one of the prominent Astonishing figures will be in one of the other teams.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




There is no way that Wolverine will be staying on only one team.


----------



## zizou (Dec 10, 2007)

about new avengers, it seems that was real


----------



## The Rook (Dec 10, 2007)

That image just further confirms it's fake.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Tony would be too apt to Hulk running around free


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2007)

lol, did strange just sohw the finger to him?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 10, 2007)

Deviate said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its like a law that wolverine can't be on just one team.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2007)

*The return of Nick Fury*

Don't click unless you absolutely, positively want to be spoiled 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 10, 2007)

@Lil M0- Heh awesome stuff  Where'd you find that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2007)

Found it while browsing the net.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Don't click unless you absolutely, positively want to be spoiled
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



He was far too nice to Joe. Should have cut his nuts off and fed them to a cannibal


----------



## Deviate (Dec 11, 2007)

zizou said:


> about new avengers, it seems that was real



How does it confirm it? It still looks like a spell Dr. Strange casted.

Edit - One of the pictures has Professor X is a wheelchair doesn't it? So there, its an illusion. Why does Strange think Xavier is still crippled anyway?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2007)

zizou said:


> about new avengers, it seems that was real



spiderman got hes symbiote back huh?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2007)

I know it's silly to post this here, but I thought someone might be interested.

Marvel's releasing "Digital Comics Unlimited" that will host "thousands of comics" online for $9.99 a month (50% off if you subscribe for a full year at once).

So for those interested in legally reading comics, it sounds like a very good deal. 

They do have 200 free samples available right now if you want to check it out:


(May only apply to people in the US, not sure)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

You're right. That WAS silly. I'm gonna neg you now. 

Seriously though, Marvel's Online Comic Reader sucks; the zoom is severely limited, you can't get new releases until 6 months have past and I'm cheap... Uh, I mean, I can't afford it.


----------



## the_ilest (Dec 11, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You're right. That WAS silly. I'm gonna neg you now.
> 
> Seriously though, Marvel's Online Comic Reader sucks; the zoom is severely limited, you can't get new releases until 6 months have past and I'm cheap... Uh, I mean, I can't afford it.



yah i know what you mean, comics online= crap; no matter what the context maybe. thats why i bouth the loeg: black dossier because it wasnt captured to its full extent as the HC did and preaty much in general you cant compare online with the smell of butt when you first oven a comic book or Graphic novel.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

the_ilest said:


> yah i know what you mean, comics online= crap; no matter what the context maybe. thats why i bouth the loeg: black dossier because it wasnt captured to its full extent as the HC did and preaty much in *general you cant compare online with the smell of butt* when you first oven a comic book or Graphic novel.


lol wut? 

I get you though. I always buy trade paper backs of the books I already have downloaded


----------



## Stalin (Dec 11, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol wut?
> 
> I get you though. I always buy trade paper backs of the books I already have downloaded



Agree, nothing like readings TBPs, they allow  me to read great stories that I missed/


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, has anyone read Supreme Power/ Squadron Supreme? I've had the whole series for a couple of months now, but I hadn't read any of the books yet. After I read Ultimate Power, I was like "Hey, I've seen these guys somewhere before".  

The characters seem pretty interesting. So I'll probably read it tomorrow it not today.

*2,500 Posts!*


----------



## zizou (Dec 11, 2007)

what about this series?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

zizou said:


> what about this series?


Assuming that you're referring to me and squadron Supreme; I'm on book two. Pretty good so far. Except for this chick... 

*Spoiler*: _wtf?_ 



 Considering how the story is going, she's probably a robot


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> spiderman got hes symbiote back huh?



No. It's just the black costume


----------



## mow (Dec 12, 2007)

any news about nick fury appearing again? i have a feeling he will be invovled during the skrull invasion, hopefully he will be that event's saving grace


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine goes with the new X-Force which also consists of X-23 from New X-Men, Wolfsbane from X-Factor and Warpath from Uncanny X-Men




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ninja please
Wolverine states that himself to cyke once
(I like your faith in me slim, but I can't be in all teams no matter how hard I try!)
Right now, he's in the atonishing, new avengers, x-furrys force. solo, and probably the uncanny as well Rogue's team a while back


----------



## Id (Dec 12, 2007)

Ghost Rider.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems to be the 2nd incarnation, not the Zarathos. How Blaze came across Angel of Death is beyond me. What ever, Angel of Death was more badass anyways.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2007)

mow said:


> any news about nick fury appearing again? i have a feeling he will be invovled during the skrull invasion, hopefully he will be that event's saving grace



He's supposed to play a "major role" in the Skrull event.


*Spoiler*: _Rumor mill_ 




Rumors say that the reason he went underground was he found out about the Skrulls and no longer knew who to go to to fight it.  That's 100% speculation though.


----------



## zizou (Dec 12, 2007)

i needa new avengers 37


----------



## deathgod (Dec 12, 2007)

About NW #6 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Who's that Black dude who has a reflection of Thrasher in the window? I thought it was T'challa at first.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 12, 2007)

He was one of the first people the cops investigated. He was teh original thrashers brother. I am guessing he took on his name.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _New Avengers 37_ 




Silly. As expected, it was a illusion by Strange





*Spoiler*: _Nova_ 




"_Hnh. "Exorcist". Good movie. Cosmo had to hide behind sofa_". Only good part of the issue. The giant Celestial head still isn't explained 





*Spoiler*: _X-Men Die by the Sword_ 




Incredibly stupid and expected. Started off crap, kinda rose up and improved then sucked again. Pffft Claremost is turning Exiles into 'X-Men lite'





*Spoiler*: _Wolverine_ 




Something happened, Wolverine fought some people, killed some more and did some talking. I think more happened by the art stopped me





*Spoiler*: _New Warriors_ 




Pfffft. Totally expected that they re-unite. Only thing special about it now is why Thrasher is (is it the brother?)


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 12, 2007)

Its his brother yep. Never ignore the cripple it always comes back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Cosmo from Nova = win

And Claremont continues to ruin Exiles. . .


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2007)

So the green dude from Exiles/Excalibur was basically Marvels version of Doomsday?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

Someone actually reads Excalibur?!


----------



## Deviate (Dec 13, 2007)

NA 37 was kinda slow, but I know its building up to NA annual 2, which is shaping up to be one helluva good issue. If anything, I know for sure that the art in NA annual 2 will blow my mind.

Anyone read The Initiative annual? Cover was great, but the rest of the art was blah. Two Skrulls are seen at the end; One of them is hiding at the initiative camp.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2007)

I liked it. The Initiative started off crap but I'm really appreciating it now


----------



## mow (Dec 13, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> He's supposed to play a "major role" in the Skrull event.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rumor mill_
> ...



that makes sense, i hope it's right. i miss fury


----------



## Id (Dec 13, 2007)

You know, I would like for Annihilation Conquest and Vulcan mini to tie in. Since both are dealing with cosmic threats….:can


----------



## The Rook (Dec 13, 2007)

There is some BS behind it.  Someone wants the Shiar off limits, which is why each mini is keeping to their race's respective spaces.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2007)

Vulcan seems like such a emo pussy whiner


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2007)

well, I'm pleased with the build up for the messiah complex, but they better get their groove on soon neough or they'll have to rush everything
I means, it's been almost a month since cable came back


----------



## zizou (Dec 13, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Vulcan seems like such a emo pussy whiner



that sounds so right. good reading but vulcan fails.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 13, 2007)

Vulcan is a poor man's Superboy Prime.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey is anyone reading the order? It's pretty good, even though it's a little slow.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2007)

I haven't heard of The Order. I guesse I'll check it out though


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Dec 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I haven't heard of The Order. I guesse I'll check it out though



You should. Its only on issue 5 so it shouldn't be to hard to get into it. They are part of the Fifty States Initiative plan and are based in California. All the members are celebrities who get to be part of the team for a year.The book is done by Matt Fraction. I really like how he does one issue about each member, but he doesn't take away from the rest of the team.

 There are only two problems I have with it. One is it kinda moves at a slow pace, but I think this is because he takes time out for each member. The other problem is they don't really fight any good enemies. However, the fifth issue does finally introduce some good ones.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 17, 2007)

Cho will finally finish his run on Mighty Avengers....god it took him what, like a year to crap out 6 issues?

Bendis already finished his arc, they better bi-monthly it if they wanna keep me intrested, cuz I already know what happens for this next arc anyways, thanks to New Avengers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> You should. Its only on issue 5 so it shouldn't be to hard to get into it. *They are part of the Fifty States Initiative plan* and are based in California. All the members are celebrities who get to be part of the team for a year.The book is done by Matt Fraction. I really like how he does one issue about each member, but he doesn't take away from the rest of the team.
> 
> There are only two problems I have with it. One is it kinda moves at a slow pace, but I think this is because he takes time out for each member. The other problem is they don't really fight any good enemies. However, the fifth issue does finally introduce some good ones.


Oh, it's part of The Initiative. Well with that said, I've already pre-determined that ALL Initiative spawned books suck. So I won't be reading this one. 

Thanks for saving me the trouble of downloading it.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2007)

> Oh, it's part of The Initiative. Well with that said, I've already pre-determined that ALL Initiative spawned books suck.



I dunno about the Order, but The Initiative is actually a really well written book that has been picking up steam.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I dunno about the Order, but The Initiative is actually a really well written book that has been picking up steam.



Agreed, it seemed dumb at first and the only reason I kept reading was because of Gauntlet however it really has picked up a lot ever since. I really liked the annual as well


----------



## vicious1 (Dec 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, it's part of The Initiative. Well with that said, I've already pre-determined that ALL Initiative spawned books suck. So I won't be reading this one.
> 
> Thanks for saving me the trouble of downloading it.



The initiative books aren't all that bad. You should read Thunderbolts from the end of civil war. It is excellent. Starts from around 110 i believe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

vicious1 said:


> The initiative books aren't all that bad. You should read Thunderbolts from the end of civil war. It is excellent. Starts from around 110 i believe.


I've read the Thunderbolts post Civil War... Didn't like it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 18, 2007)

People are entitled to their own opinions but you must at least be fair with your judgments. In other words don't just pass it off because it was created post-civil war. 

The Order has been pretty impressive.
Avengers Initiative as you have seen has been taken a lot of praise. People here thought this was going to die by the summer yet it is one of the best marvel books of the year.
Thunderbolts... for me is starting to lose interest. I feel like it has gone all "Lost" on me or something. 
New Warriors haven't read it so I can't critique on that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> *People are entitled to their own opinions but you must at least be fair with your judgments. In other words don't just pass it off because it was created post-civil war. *
> 
> The Order has been pretty impressive.
> Avengers Initiative as you have seen has been taken a lot of praise. People here thought this was going to die by the summer yet it is one of the best marvel books of the year.
> ...


It has nothing to do with that, I actually liked Civil War. So I figured I'd like the follow-up as well. Yet all of the books labled "the initiative" haven't been very impressive. So I'd rather not take any chances with another one. Just in case you were wondering, yes I've read alteast one book from them all, with the exception of The Order. 

Mighty Crappy Avengers is, by far, the worst of them all.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 18, 2007)

I have to agree with you on that. Post CW Avengers books have been dragging for me. I don't really like either artist and the single writer is creating all kinds of continuity errors. I want the guy who drew The Illuminati to draw NA and I wish the next MA artists would stay with Marvel after MA # 11.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

That is because Bendis controls the Avengers books. And only thing I like of Bendis is USM.


----------



## mow (Dec 18, 2007)

everything post CW has been sheer nauseting crap in general. only thing still worth a read is C+D, and that holy matrimony will get a divorce very soon =/


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

mow said:


> everything post CW has been sheer nauseting crap in general. only thing still worth a read is C+D, and that holy matrimony will get a divorce very soon =/


The Winter Soldier has kept Captain America vol.5 interesting.


----------



## mow (Dec 18, 2007)

*points at ava/sig* even at death cap-related material remains the best thing in marvel. now_ that_ is jobbing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

*enables ava/sigs* Oh, I see it now. Is that Isiah bradley?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

So Nova's coming back to finish off Annihilation Conquest... cool


----------



## slewy (Dec 18, 2007)

Gambit n bishop....the best of times.


----------



## zizou (Dec 18, 2007)

> So Nova's coming back to finish off Annihilation Conquest... cool


nova? he is able to do that? what about quasar?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

Phyla Vell _*is* _Quasar. I have pity fans of the real Quasar... No I don't.


----------



## zizou (Dec 18, 2007)

yep... sometimes i think about reading the conquest saga but... nooo... nvm.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

It's not that bad. It gives you something new to read. It definately doesn't deserve the title of "Annihilation". That was a really great series. The only thing I don't like is how they try to force the fact that Vell and Moondragon are lesbians. I get it and so does the rest of the readers... 

If it had done something for the plot, I wouldn't mind, but it's irrelevant. They're gay, whoopty-freakin-doo! How's about spending more time writing a better series?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

mow said:


> *points at ava/sig* even at death cap-related material remains the best thing in marvel. now_ that_ is jobbing



Thunderbolts rips up every other Marvel title. Anything with Fagtain America is insta-fail



LIL_M0 said:


> It's not that bad. It gives you something new to read. It definately doesn't deserve the title of "Annihilation". That was a really great series. The only thing I don't like is how they try to force the fact that Vell and Moondragon are lesbians. I get it and so does the rest of the readers...
> 
> If it had done something for the plot, I wouldn't mind, but it's irrelevant. They're gay, whoopty-freakin-doo! How's about spending more time writing a better series?



Yeah, I don't like how Quasar was so forced to be the protagonist of this Annihlation. She's too busy worrying about sexying up Moondragon ( necrophiliac + beastiality) to be anything like Nova was in the original Annihlation. Really if I was Nova I'd be busying making up for lost time with Gamora once he frees her from the virus


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

If Gamora had been the main protagonist of Conquest instead of Gay-sar, I'm almost certain it'd be 1,000 times better.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

I mean who gives a shit about dykes? Amirite?

Garona wouldn't have been much better really. I mean it would have been more intresting to see an assassin being chosen for such a great task, and she has more of a connection with Adam Warlock than these two ladies. But really the storyline just sucked, and that's the bottom line. I mean fucking dragon transformations, and the Super-Adaptoid losing because he can't copy imagination?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> I mean who gives a shit about dykes? Amirite?
> 
> Garona wouldn't have been much better really. I mean it would have been more intresting to see an assassin being chosen for such a great task, and she has more of a connection with Adam Warlock than these two ladies. But really the storyline just sucked, and that's the bottom line. I mean fucking dragon transformations, and the Super-Adaptoid losing because he can't copy imagination?


I was thinking something similar, but that pic takes the cake


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

Any pic with that cover is insta-awesome

The fact that it insults the stupidly stupid Quasar book is kudos. Really Starlord so far is the main redeeming part of Conquest. Only cool thing about Wraith is the cover to his titles


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, Starlord is boss. I like all of the characters, but it hope that they don't try to stretch the book past Conquest. After the war is over, there's no real reason for them to be together.

*Random gripes:*
Why does Ronan suck so much? 
When will Paibok and Jenny XJ-9 kick some ass again?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2007)

I can answer one of those. Ronan sucks, because how can he not when he is with the awesomeness that is Super-Skrull like all the time now. I mean these two are like a Cosmic Cable & Deadpool, and Ronan is obviously the Cable in this relationship.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 18, 2007)

Only good thing about Ronan was his cover in Annihlation # 5

Other than that he does suck. He turned into a pussy whiner in Conqest with a bit of emo in the mix


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to these:

MARVEL COMICS- 19 December
*Cable/Deadpool #48-$2.99*
*Foolkiller #3 (Of 5) -$3.9*
New X-Men #44 – 2nd Printing-$2.99
*New X-Men #45-$2.99*
New X-Men #45 – Bianchi Variant-
*Ultimate X-Men #89-$2.99*
*What If: Civil War-$3.99*
What If: Civil War – Wraparound Cover-


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Dec 19, 2007)

I know I'm late, but I'm looking into the latest Howard the Duck series.  Is it any good?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2007)

So, why is it do you suppose that Nico doesn't wave the Staff of One and say _"and they all lived happily ever after"_?

It'd fit perfectly with the spells she's used to date (or at least some of them), and would solve the Runaways need to be runaways.

(Of course, this will lead to the Runaway's version of _House of M_...  And yeah, I know that the real answer is "because then there wouldn't be a comic anymore" but come on...)


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 19, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> So, why is it do you suppose that Nico doesn't wave the Staff of One and say _"and they all lived happily ever after"_?
> 
> It'd fit perfectly with the spells she's used to date (or at least some of them), and would solve the Runaways need to be runaways.
> 
> (Of course, this will lead to the Runaway's version of _House of M_...  And yeah, I know that the real answer is "because then there wouldn't be a comic anymore" but come on...)



The Staff of One has power limitations. For instance, she tried to wish someone back from the dead and the staff didn't have enough power to do it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



She said that she tried to use it to bring Alex back. This was when Gert died and they wanted to know if she could bring her back.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 19, 2007)

Poor Nova probably won't even do anything to help stop Ultron.

How dumb is that? He pretty much owned the first Annihilation series by himself and during the second one he's not even in it? 

Why Marvel, why? First you cancel C&D and now this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Sylar said:


> *Poor Nova probably won't even do anything to help stop Ultron.*
> 
> How dumb is that? He pretty much owned the first Annihilation series by himself and during the second one he's not even in it?
> 
> Why Marvel, why? First you cancel C&D and now this?


 
*NOVA #11 *
Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
Penciled by PAUL PELLETIER
Cover by ALEX MALEEV
Rocketing from the pages of ANNIHILATION: CONQUEST, a new story begins, featuring the debut of new cover artist Alex Maleev (HALO: UPRISING) and new interior artist Paul Pelletier (FANTASTIC FOUR)! Nova finally reaches the end of his quest…but will his techno infection take him out before a surprise former fan–favorite guest–star can attempt to save the day? *Before the Human Rocket jets back into the pages of CONQUEST just in time to pull Ultron's guts though his mouth*, now is the time to jump onboard and find out why ComicPants.com says “this series just keeps getting better.”
32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99


----------



## Sylar (Dec 19, 2007)

Do robots have guts?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Do robots have guts?


Yeah, but they call them ro-guts.


----------



## Kefka (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, in Warbound #1 they wrote "You're first interrogation is..." instead of "your"


----------



## Sylar (Dec 19, 2007)

You can find a lot of mistakes in comics if you look. 



> Yeah, but they call them ro-guts.



ZOMG PUNZ!!


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 19, 2007)

mow said:


> everything post CW has been sheer nauseting crap in general. only thing still worth a read is C+D, and that holy matrimony will get a divorce very soon =/



Not true Ironfist has kicked ass so has Thor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

Deadpool... I told ya he was made of pure win.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 19, 2007)

For some reason seeing him in a Ms Marvel costume doesnt bother me as it should :S


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> For some reason seeing him in a Ms Marvel costume doesnt bother me as it should :S



Better than the Marvel Girl costume :S

Also, wtf, can Sentry bring people back to life?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 19, 2007)

Foolkiller = Pwnage. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deviate (Dec 20, 2007)

'By the onion rings of Burger King'

Awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder how strong Foolkiller is. He cut through bone like it was nothing.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 20, 2007)

The guy who got his hand cut off didn't seem like he was in too much pain. More like 'What the fuck man?! How am I gonna jack off now' kind of look


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

Just a vague shout out, but if you're not reading "Iron Fist", you should be.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

The cover art seems pretty interesting, but I don't know much about Iron Fist or his niche' of the Marvel Universe. Do you have any suggestions where I should start... preferably nothing past Modern Age. I'm really not a fan of "classic" comic art.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> The cover art seems pretty interesting, but I don't know much about Iron Fist or his niche' of the Marvel Universe. Do you have any suggestions where I should start... preferably nothing past Modern Age. I'm really not a fan of "classic" comic art.



I started with #1 of the current run (they just released #11 this week so it shouldn't be too hard to find).  There's some of the greater-mythos that I'm still a little foggy on, but in general they're doing a good job of explaining the back story.

The series is doing a good job of digging into his history, so I don't think you really need to know much going into it (though the first issue or three were pretty confusing).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, I'll check it out then... But if I don't like it I'mm gonna neg you. 
















Just Kidding 
















Or am I?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok, I'll check it out then... But if I don't like it I'mm gonna neg you.



I've been negged for less reason. 

Let me know what you think of it.  Give it a few issues to build though, the first arc is kind of odd.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, so I see Imortal Iron Fist #1 and IIF #1 Directors Cut... What's the difference?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok, so I see Imortal Iron Fist #1 and IIF #1 Directors Cut... What's the difference?



The comic should be the same, generally the "directors cut" comics have some bonus features at the end.  The writer's original script, character sketches, profiles, etc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok, I downloaded the directorc cut. Well, I'm off to read it now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2007)

That was actually pretty good how they're telling the history of the Iron Fists. So I guess that's where the term immortal comes from. Once one dies another one pops up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> That was actually pretty good how they're telling the history of the Iron Fists. So I guess that's where the term immortal comes from. Once one dies another one pops up.



Glad you like it, I think it's one of the "hidden gems" that nobody's talking about for some reason.

Gets really good in the next arc, Rand goes back to the city where he became Iron Fist (won't say more as it would spoil quite a bit).


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got to agree, Iron Fist is one of the great comic books out today.


----------



## zizou (Dec 20, 2007)

yep... its pretty nice. i would like to see more dany rands in new avengers.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 20, 2007)

Iron Fist and Nova are my favorite comics.  Also, Deadpool should join New Avengers or Mighty Avengers or something.  At least it'll make the books more interesting, in my opinion.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2007)

Thorn said:


> Iron Fist and Nova are my favorite comics.  Also, Deadpool should join New Avengers or Mighty Avengers or something.  At least it'll make the books more interesting, in my opinion.



I could see him making his way to Avengers: Initiative, but that's such a huge cast already...

He should be a side-character in X-Factor, could hook back up with Siryn (or at least try incessantly).


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 20, 2007)

MASSIVE THOR 5 SPOILERS, CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK !!

HERE

Vomit bags are located under your seats :s


----------



## Sylar (Dec 20, 2007)

I died a little inside after reading that...


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 20, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> MASSIVE THOR 5 SPOILERS, CLICK AT YOUR OWN RISK !!
> 
> HERE
> 
> Vomit bags are located under your seats :s



Sometimes I think the art in that book is really bad.  Especially that one panel of Thor's face.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 20, 2007)

Well...at least he isn't in Mighty Avengers...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2007)

What If... Civil War *downloading* 

Meh, I like the out come of the real Civil War better. The first story was the ore interesting of the two "what ifs", and had the most casualties.... 
*Spoiler*: _LOL!_ 







The second story was cheesey, I'm glad they didn't choose this for the actual ending. I wonder who that dude was that told the stories. His head was too small to be The Watcher.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> The second story was cheesey, I'm glad they didn't choose this for the actual ending. I wonder who that dude was that told the stories. His head was too small to be The Watcher.



I gotta say I liked the second story more than the real ending.  Maybe not to the degree of, "No villain could stand up to their might" thing.  But having the Avengers run the show was a neat idea.  Plus Cap would still be alive.

As for the story teller, I am pretty sure it is the watcher.  He just took on a more "concealed" form.

I got to say I wasn't expecting Steve to be under that armor in the first story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I gotta say I liked the second story more than the real ending. Maybe not to the degree of, "No villain could stand up to their might" thing. But having the Avengers run the show was a neat idea. Plus Cap would still be alive.
> 
> As for the story teller, I am pretty sure it is *the watcher*.He just *took on a more "concealed" form.*
> 
> *I got to say I wasn't expecting Steve to be under that armor in the first story.*


He can do that? 

Once the story began, with Tony's "situation", I thought it was gonna be Rhodes.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> He can do that?



Honestly I can't say he can.  But I don't see that being beyond him.  After all he is a weird tall guy with a big head who...watches people.



Plus he basically says that he watches and doesn't interfere.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 21, 2007)

Watchers have the ability to do almost anything, they just chose not to do anything.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2007)

Just read the What If Civil war
Of all heroes, villans, rogues, and gods, noone shoved their foot up Tony's ass as far as that Watcher did by showing him something..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2007)

When I saw this, I imagined Cap saying...


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> He can do that?
> 
> Once the story began, with Tony's "situation", I thought it was gonna be Rhodes.



He has the fuckin pwer cosmic. Its marvels way of saying he can do anything


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 21, 2007)

Technically he is apart of whatever breed Galactus is from according to the latest retcon in Annihilation of Cosmic "Godlike" Beings.

But then again that technically wasn't Uatu, Uatu may be the offspring of this, and thus less powerful than the original.

Joe Q. hates Watchers, or anything outside the sphere of Earth for that matter, this is why the Uatu has not been a major player since in the recent era of Marvel. More of a throwback to the 70's thananything else...which is why he should be swallowed up into Annihilation any time soon.


To LIL_M0

You know...years from now, the only good thing people will remember of Bendis, is that he used Luke Cage in his storylines.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 21, 2007)

I kind of want to know what the real Thor would have done upon his return in that first story.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 21, 2007)

Most likely he would have gone batshit insane on the US for killing all of his freinds and created some sort of super storm to destroy their citys.


----------



## Freiza (Dec 21, 2007)

n b4 chris....marshall


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Dec 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> When I saw this, I imagined Cap saying...



Frigging awesome, man.  You get rep for posting that.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 21, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Most likely he would have gone batshit insane on the US for killing all of his freinds and created some sort of super storm to destroy their citys.



Yeah, I guess he would have owned up to that promise he made to Ironman.  But I was actually thinking about him having a huge fight with all the clones.  Then the flood the capital thing.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 21, 2007)

What if Civil War was better than Vulcan's What if, but not as good as Annihilation What if. I really hated the art used in that issue, except for the scenes of Tony talking to the Watcher in a flasher's coat. I liked how the third possible reality ended, even if it was sappy...and gay.

Tony - I love you, Steve.
Steve - Love you too, Tony


----------



## Sylar (Dec 21, 2007)

Just reread New X-Men 45....

X-23 pwned the hell out of Lady Deathstrike.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2007)

CaptainAWB said:


> Frigging awesome, man. You get rep for posting that.


Thanks. 


Sylar said:


> Just reread New X-Men 45....
> 
> X-23 pwned the hell out of Lady Deathstrike.


And the irony in it all is, she took her down the same way that Hellion was taken down.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 21, 2007)

She better not be dead.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 21, 2007)

Lady Deathstrike? No way she is dead.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2007)

she's comic book dead.

Well, Deus Elixir Machina better wake up soon


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2007)

The art of What If? Civil War is crap.

Each face looked freaking constipated.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 21, 2007)

Funny but I liked the way the actual Tony Stark parts were done....


----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The art of What If? Civil War is crap.
> 
> Each face looked freaking constipated.


What? You must be basing that on your dislike of the series maybe because I like the art. Well, I don't like the punisher and wolverine art that much but the spiderman and ironman art is well done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2007)

Masanari said:


> *What? You must be basing that on your dislike of the series maybe because I like the art.* Well, I don't like the punisher and wolverine art that much but the spiderman and ironman art is well done.


lol wut? 

I think you're refering to Civil War (the event), Comic Book Guy was commenting on What If... Civil War (the one-shot).

Bad art? You be the judge...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol wut?
> 
> I think you're refering to Civil War (the event), Comic Book Guy was commenting on What If... Civil War (the one-shot).
> 
> Bad art? You be the judge...


I should of rephrased it "maybe you dislike the art for the reason you dislike the series, because I liked the art".

Oops I was refering to civil war the even, my bad.

lol at the art..That is horrible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2007)

Masanari said:


> I should of rephrased it "maybe you dislike the art for the reason you dislike the series, because I liked the art".
> 
> Oops I was refering to civil war the even, my bad.
> 
> *lol at the art..That is horrible.*


I added 3 more pics just incase that one wasn't enough proof.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2007)

The art was terrible, I'm glad I didn't pick up that issue.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 22, 2007)

The story was fine though. It was just really hard to look at the drawings. Kinda like NA


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2007)

Deviate said:


> The story was fine though. It was just really hard to look at the drawings. Kinda like NA


Yeah, that's why I stopped reading New Aengers.


----------



## zizou (Dec 22, 2007)

new avengers #38 has a new artist


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 22, 2007)

@zizou: I've yet to see that new artist's job, but I bet he won't have to do much to surpass Yu's work.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 22, 2007)

There's one thing I've been wondering for a long time. If heroes have access to time machines (Reed and Tony) Why don't they go back to prevent some of the major mistakes they made, like Clor killing Goliath, Sending HUlk into space the way they did, Captain America being dead, or, I don't know, THE WHOLE FREAKIN CIVIL WAR/WORLD WAR HULK/SKRULL INVASION???


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 22, 2007)

Because it runs by DBZ rules, you don't change the future, you just create an alternate timeline.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 22, 2007)

That's usually the case, though the Young Avengers kind of ignored that rule.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 22, 2007)

It gets ignored a lot, but that is the general rule within Marvel. DC has the timeline that can be changed, while Marvel deals with alternate breakpoints.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 22, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> There's one thing I've been wondering for a long time. If heroes have access to time machines (Reed and Tony) Why don't they go back to prevent some of the major mistakes they made, like Clor killing Goliath, Sending HUlk into space the way they did, Captain America being dead, or, I don't know, THE WHOLE FREAKIN CIVIL WAR/WORLD WAR HULK/SKRULL INVASION???



The same reason Aunt May is  unable to be saved from a single bullet when there are about 100 different ways that could save someone in FAR worse condition.

PLOT.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 22, 2007)

Why didn't they just inject Aunt May with Wolverine's blood, that has to be better than Pete's.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Why didn't they just inject Aunt May with Wolverine's blood, that has to be better than Pete's.


Because May Parker isn't important enough for everyone in the Marvel U to give a crap about. 

*random facepalm:*
Mary-Jane "Jackpot" Watson...


----------



## Gooba (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder why Peter doesn't just bleed all over hospitals and cure people who aren't related to him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I wonder *why Peter doesn't just bleed all over hospitals* and cure people who aren't related to him.


 

So, Spider-Man's blood is like Claire and Adam's from Heroes?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 22, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I wonder why Peter doesn't just bleed all over hospitals and cure people who aren't related to him.





Peter doesn't like sick people.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 22, 2007)

Screw it Doom's the only one trying to apply his knowledge and technologies in ways that actually benefit his people.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 23, 2007)

I wonder why Peter doesn't call Wolverine up and have Elixer cure Aunt May....

I mean COME ON! 

Do the people at Marvel really expect us to believe that there is no way to save that old hag who should have died years ago?! I have no problem with her dying but them trying to pawn on us that she can't be saved in a universe where people come back from far worse easily is just plain disgusting. 

Just another reason why Ultimate Spiderman >>>>>>>>>>>>>> 616 Spiderman.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2007)

Tell me about it...it's really annoying.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Just another reason why Ultimate Spiderman >>>>>>>>>>>>>> 616 Spiderman.


Ultimate Spiderman > Marvel 616

With the exception of Messiah Complex and Captain America vol.5, I've just about given up on the Marvel Comics imprint.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 23, 2007)

Sylar said:


> I wonder why Peter doesn't call Wolverine up and have Elixer cure Aunt May....
> 
> I mean COME ON!



He probably figured Elixir was already dead, the New X-Men seemed to be dropping like flies after all (actually he probably just had never heard of him).

Now, Angel's blood does canonically have healing powers, and Angel's been around forever...


----------



## Gooba (Dec 23, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> So, Spider-Man's blood is like Claire and Adam's from Heroes?


A little.  Not nearly as godly as those two, but it was enough to save Aunt May from a certain death years ago.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 23, 2007)

Well how is he going to get access to a mutant with healing powers?  It's not like he's currently on a team with one.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 23, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Well how is he going to get access to a mutant with healing powers?  It's not like he's currently on a team with one.



He is however on a team with someone who has access to one.

I mean that whole 'vision quest' Dr. Strange had him do in OMD 2 made me want to punch the writers of that issue in the face.


----------



## zizou (Dec 23, 2007)

he could push wolverine til to get his blood.

ok. what about new avengers?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 23, 2007)

Why don't the heroes just force Elixir to heal them over and over again. He could potentially save everybody.


----------



## zizou (Dec 23, 2007)

that would not be funny


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> Why don't the heroes just force Elixir to heal them over and over again. He could potentially save everybody.


Force, that's fine sir, is the key word. You can't force a guy that can kill you with his fingerprints to do anything... 

Also, he could possibly die. I forgot which book it was, but he healed so many people that he ended up in a coma (or bedridden?).


----------



## Gooba (Dec 23, 2007)

"Force" doesn't necessarily mean by physical force.  He is a member of a team so his leaders can force him by orders, or by social pressures.  

I think this is one of the problems with superhero worlds, as well as the real world.  You get people like Superman, Adam from Heroes, Silver Surfer, or Elixer and you just can't really justify anything bad happening on a big scale.  Even with super-villians about 95% of all things bad happening in comics could be fixed by either Superman/Flash/Silver Surfer running around at max speed stopping baddies.  Anything they can't prevent can just be undone like Claire's blood healing Noah or GL bringing back Coast City.  For the stories to actually have stakes and be interesting you have to ignore all that.

However, this can also be said about the real world.  Money _is_ power.  Superman is Bill Gates, Flash is Richard Branson, other super heroes are other billionaires.  How can we have world hunger when 1/100th of these few guy's fortunes could fix it all?  Look at the US government, with all the money we blew in Iraq we could have pretty much fixed everything wrong in America, but we didn't.  Rich people are like the top tier heroes, who also choose to let the street level ones get killed by Joker.  So it actually isn't that unrealistic that there are better uses of their powers that heroes aren't doing.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 23, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Well how is he going to get access to a mutant with healing powers?  It's not like he's currently on a team with one.



Wolverine is in the Avengers with him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *"Force" doesn't necessarily mean by physical force.* He is a member of a team so his leaders can force him by orders, or by social pressures.
> 
> I think this is one of the problems with superhero worlds, as well as the real world. You get people like Superman, Adam from Heroes, Silver Surfer, or Elixer and you just can't really justify anything bad happening on a big scale. Even with super-villians about 95% of all things bad happening in comics could be fixed by either Superman/Flash/Silver Surfer running around at max speed stopping baddies. Anything they can't prevent can just be undone like Claire's blood healing Noah or GL bringing back Coast City. For the stories to actually have stakes and be interesting you have to ignore all that.
> 
> However, this can also be said about the real world. Money _is_ power. Superman is Bill Gates, Flash is Richard Branson, other super heroes are other billionaires. How can we have world hunger when 1/100th of these few guy's fortunes could fix it all? Look at the US government, with all the money we blew in Iraq we could have pretty much fixed everything wrong in America, but we didn't. Rich people are like the top tier heroes, who also choose to let the street level ones get killed by Joker. So it actually isn't that unrealistic that there are better uses of their powers that heroes aren't doing.


I didn't mean physically force him. good points though

I meant he can practically do whatever he wants, whenever he wants, and nobody can stop him from doing so. Well, waybe that one chick the he made out with could persuade him, women are evil like that, or one of the psychics... but back to the original question, Wolverine or Spider-Man would be s.o.l. if they tried.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 23, 2007)

Wolverine has a healing factor.
Wolverine is on every team.
∴ Everyone has access to healing blood.





> I meant he can practically do whatever he wants, whenever he wants. Maybe that one chick the he made out with could persuade him, women are evil like that.


Yea pretty much, but he is a good guy so he isn't going to go all rogue and snub leadership.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

lol What team (excluding the new ones) hasn't Wolverine been on... The F-4?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 23, 2007)

Wolverine was in the F4 disguised as Susan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Wolverine was in the F4 *disguised as Susan*


WHAT?!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2007)

There is no Marvel universe -- just Wolverine.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 23, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Wolverine was in the F4 disguised as Susan



Actually, didn't he fill in as a replacement F4 with Spiderman, Hulk and Ghost Rider? I don't think he was ever on Excalisuck.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Exiles_ 




Claremont sucks nearly as much as Loeb. Maybe just as much. The stupid wanker turned it into X-Men





*Spoiler*: _What If: Civil War_ 




Only good parts was the art when Tony was being emo. God damn the art in the first story had me roflaming like nuts.





*Spoiler*: _New Xmen_ 




Meh, a z-lister died. 





*Spoiler*: _Might Avengers_ 




Dumb (as all issues have been). Only good part was Sentry ripping Ultron's head off. Stupid Carol





*Spoiler*: _Cable and Deadpool_ 




I just can dig it ever since Cable isn't in it. It was funny but I just didn't click with it nor did I even laugh or whatever. I don't mind it being dropped





*Spoiler*: _Warbound_ 




What happened? Something about healing Elloe and Hiroim did something and Gammaworld and SHIELD and......what?





*Spoiler*: _She Hulk_ 




Dumb





*Spoiler*: _Herc_ 




I liked it. Ares is going down


----------



## The Rook (Dec 24, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Wolverine is in the Avengers with him.


Sarcasm has problems translating over the internet doesn't it?

I guess it doesn't matter anyway.  It must be a given that all of his teammates past and present have agreed that it's time for Aunt to finally die (for the last time).  How else can you explain both Stark and Strange not being able to heal a woman in a comma?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 24, 2007)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Team
> affiliations:
> X-Men
> New Avengers
> ...





			
				Marvel.com said:
			
		

> Group Affiliation
> X-Men, Avengers, formerly Horsemen of Apocalypse, Fantastic Four, Secret Defenders, Clan Yashida, Department H, Alpha Flight, Department K, Team X, Team Weapon X, Devil's Brigade, Canadian Army
> 
> briefly joined "new" Fantastic Four (Fantastic Four #347-349, 1990-1991);


Even as a Wolverine fan I think it is getting ridiculous how many places he is.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think he's on enough teams honestly.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 24, 2007)

So who here likes teh Foolkiller?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't, it's like a less good version of Max Punisher.

Which I guess isn't that bad, but I'd rather just read Punisher


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2007)

you forgot the x-furries xforce, and the New X-Men, since, well, he is a teacher


----------



## carnage (Dec 24, 2007)

Would bleach be better being made as a cartoon by american people or as a manga by kubo.


----------



## zizou (Dec 24, 2007)

manga being manga is pointless, i cant even imagine bleach being a cartoon. btw... this thread is about comics. marvel comics. D:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sylar said:


> So who here likes teh Foolkiller?


I do.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol, wolverine had a thing for Jean Grey, and now Wolverinette has a major thing going on for this generation's Teke user


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, his redhead fetish started with Rose, way back when he was a boy.

But, as for his jailbait fetish. . . blame the writers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, his redhead fetish started with Rose, way back when he was a boy.
> 
> *But, as for his jailbait fetish. . .* blame the writers.


It started with Jubilee.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2007)

Actually, I think Kitty preceded her.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 24, 2007)

Everyone is jailbait when you are born in the 19th century.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Actually, I think Kitty preceded her.


Yeah, you're right. 


Gooba said:


> Everyone is jailbait when you are born in the 19th century.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Everyone is jailbait when you are born in the 19th century.



Even Mystique?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 25, 2007)

In which WWH issue did the sentry fight the hulk? It's the only bit I'm interested in reading to be honest.


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Dec 25, 2007)

I only like Xmen from the comics ;D


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 25, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> In which WWH issue did the sentry fight the hulk? It's the only bit I'm interested in reading to be honest.



It happens in issue 5.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 25, 2007)

This is off topic, but does anyone know what's going on with komics-live? If they got shut down, then I kiss all those comics series I enjoy reading goodbye. 

OT: Marvel Marvel Marvel. When will they hire writers that actually know how to write an engaging story, instead of these boring 'filler' issues, like She-Hulk. I'd much rather see a follow up on Silent War, or a one issue BB vs Hulk, than seeing how She-Hulks spending her days. Marvel and DC should switch writers and artist for 1 month and see how it turns out. I'm curious as to whether it's the characters that are causing the problems or the writers having little skill.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 25, 2007)

Ultimate Spiderman!!!
Ultimate Power!!!!
Ultimate Fantastic Four!!!
Avengers: Initiative!!!!
X-Men!!!!
House of M: Avengers!!!!
Marvel Zombies 2!!!!

So many comics I have to read tomorrow!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate Spiderman!!!
> Ultimate Power!!!!
> Ultimate Fantastic Four!!!
> Avengers: Initiative!!!!
> ...


New comics are being released on the 28th due to the holiday. :WOW


----------



## mow (Dec 25, 2007)

im digging HoM: Avengers. I think it's the lack of Iron Man.

havent checked up on the Ultimate verse in eoooons. must play catch up


----------



## Deviate (Dec 25, 2007)

I have lost a lot of my interest in the Ultimate universe, due to the super late releases of Ultimate 2, and the boring clone saga in Ultimate Spider-Man. Ultimate X-Men has been crap since the end of Kirkman's run. But, the first issue of Ultimates 3 was actually kind of interesting.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> New comics are being released on the 28th due to the holiday. :WOW



:slits writsts:


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I have lost a lot of my interest in the Ultimate universe, due to the super late releases of Ultimate 2, and the boring clone saga in Ultimate Spider-Man. Ultimate X-Men has been crap since the end of Kirkman's run. But, the first issue of Ultimates 3 was actually kind of interesting.



I thought Ult. 3 was shit.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 25, 2007)

Hasn't only one issue been released so far? Why did you hate it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Hasn't only one issue been released so far? Why did you hate it?



Jeph            Loeb


----------



## Deviate (Dec 26, 2007)

What about him? The only thing I read from that guy has been the first arc of Batman/Superman and that was actually a fun ride.


----------



## carnage (Dec 26, 2007)

Marvel comics are a waste of time and dc comics isnt much better


----------



## Sylar (Dec 26, 2007)

No DC comics suck and if it wasn't for the actually decent Sinestro Corps. I would've said that they suck completely.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 26, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Hasn't only one issue been released so far? Why did you hate it?



It was nothing like Ult. 1 and 2, and I didn't like the artwork.

Not a fan of big flashy fight with no point and i*c*st either.


----------



## carnage (Dec 26, 2007)

Sylar said:


> No DC comics suck and if it wasn't for the actually decent Sinestro Corps. I would've said that they suck completely.



well marvels storylines suck maybe not the drawings


----------



## Sylar (Dec 26, 2007)

carnage said:


> well marvels storylines suck maybe not the drawings



Uh no they don't...

Wait aren't you the troll who was spamming the Heroes thread claiming the show sucked without ever watching it?


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2007)

So, what's the deal with the Hulk now? Does he get a new title series named "Hulk" with a new style (red instead of green) and the Incredible Hulk will be replaced by Herc who gets his own series?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2007)

Both books will be cancelled and fall into the depths of obscurity.


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Both books will be cancelled and fall into the depths of obscurity.


Nah, I'm starting to like Herc, and since I liked Cho and Hulk before, I want their books beat every single other Marvel Character including Iron-Man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2007)

I doubt they'd ever beat out the "top tier" books, even when they suck (example: Spider-Man - One More Day), but with the aftermath of WWH still "fresh", I'd say they'll spark some interest in the Marvel U for a few months.


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2007)

Of course, that was just wishful thinking. I'm just hoping that the story around Hulk will get interesting and reach "PH" level again and this time for an extended period of time.

But since Jeph Loeb is taking part in "Hulk" and was responsible (so I heard) for Cap KO'ing Hulk, I'm worried.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 26, 2007)

I also have hopes for Incredible Herc, while I do believe the premise for WWH was just silly, I still think overall it was a good (dumb) read. Pak I still a decent writer at the elast in my opinion and it seems he knows his Greek mythology which is a plus

I also like Cho so that's another plus

But Loeb.

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Sylar (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe Ultimate Power 9 will explain everything...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to Ultimate Power 9, even if it explains nothing.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm also waiting for Ultimate Power 9, so I can go to my local supplier, take the peice of trash in my hand, throw it on the floor, and piss on it.

Then post it on youtube .

Edit: Anyone see the female Loki panels?

Loki is hawt.

This series is going to be retconned back into the stone age when it is all done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

No, I haven't. Speaking of Loki, have you read his mini?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Komics-Live just deleted *ALL* of the Marvel files.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _AAAARGH!_


----------



## Sylar (Dec 27, 2007)

:slits wrists and hangs self:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sylar said:


> :slits wrists and hangs self:


check your inbox.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


>



Ok just to clarify here does this affect my weekly 0 day thread fix


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Ok just to clarify here does this affect my weekly 0 day thread fix


That's the scanners (DCP and Minutemen) forum. We are SO boned.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 27, 2007)

We're doomed.

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED!!!


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's the scanners (DCP and Minutemen) forum. We are SO boned.



*falls to his knees* But.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOO *jumps into his giant robot and goes on a rampage*


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 27, 2007)

So what, now we have to pay money? Aww shit.


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2007)

im willing to pay for the annual membership in marvel online, so it's all cool for me =O and you know DC wil lfollow suit, which means vertigo will join in, and everythign in the world will be perfect.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 27, 2007)

What's marvel online?


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2007)

hasnt anyone here heard of this?




			
				NEWSARAMA.com said:
			
		

> In a story published at USA Today.com Monday evening, the apparently official word of Marvel’s new online publishing initiative (hinted at by Marvel Publisher Dan Buckley at the New York Comic-Con last February) has been revealed.
> 
> Called the comic book industry’s “first online archive of more than 2,500 back issues, including the first appearances of Spider-Man, the X-Men and the Incredible Hulk.”, Marvel Digital Comics Unlimited will offer the archive in a high-resolution format on computer screens for $59.88 a year, or at a monthly rate of $9.99, at Marvel’s website.
> 
> ...



it's already in full throttle; for more info go here


this


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Dec 27, 2007)

I bet this is only a temporary fix. The internet can't be stopped, Marvel and DC and the rest of them are gonna have to adapt. Also did you guys hear about OMD part 4...man


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> I bet this is only a temporary fix. The internet can't be stopped, Marvel and DC and the rest of them are gonna have to adapt. Also did you guys hear about OMD part 4...man


That's already their way of adapting to the internets. And I've got to say, it's not bad. Don't know if the price is worth it, but their options don't seem all too bad...


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah I was just looking over Marvel Online and I'm pretty pleased with what they got there. Way more work went into it then I thought.


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2007)

well the "new comics wont be online till 6 months" bit is eh really, but understandable. and frankly, im willing to pay 5 bucks per month to have close to all of marvels back cataoluge at my viewing pleasure without the hassles of d/ling and trying to make HD space to store it all.

and again; you know DC is going to follow suit, and as i said, that means vertigo will too. and im super fine with that =3


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't want to wait months to view new comics. I'll either wait for a way for continual 0-day online releases, or just stop reading comics. I just don't have the money to pay.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, it's not like Marvel makes the comics for those who don't pay...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> So what, now we have to pay money? Aww shit.


 


ComputerFriendly said:


> *I bet this is only a temporary fix. The internet can't be stopped*, Marvel and DC and the rest of them are gonna have to adapt. Also did you guys hear about OMD part 4...man


I *DID NOT* find the hidden DCP Marvel Archive.  lol


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I found the hidden DCP Marvel Archive.



Fool! Do not mention this so casually  Who knows who maybe listening in


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

Casually mention what?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > *Since I don't read Spider-Man, quick question:*
> ...


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

So people were right in guessing that everything would be retconned. Gotta wonder, what exactly had been the point of Civil War.

But I guess, Aunt May is all right, and Spidey and MJ aren't a couple anymore?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 27, 2007)

> what exactly had been the point of Civil War.


Killing Captain America wasn't big enough?  There is that plus all the animosity towards Iron Man, the New vs Mighty Avengers, Penance and his group, and whatever is happening with the Initiative.  Also, Civil War got Aunt May shot, so it is responsible for the Mary Jane retcon happening.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 27, 2007)

One More Fucking Mother Fucking Ass Fucking Day sucked so much balls.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anything and everything related to Peter and Mary Jane being married (and possibly being together even) are deleted from Marvel history. This, for some reason, includes bringing back HARRY OSBORN! This also includes, if you didn't already figure it out, Peter gaining his secret identity again. Apparently, everyone in the Marvel Universe does not know who Peter is. Does this mean Peter is out of the Avengers? 

Does this mean Norman Osborn does not know who Spider-Man is, since his son doesn't know? Does THAT mean that Norman Osborn is not the Green Goblin anymore (or ever was in this case) which also means there is no: Green Goblin (1-5), Hobgoblins, or Demogoblins OR Norman Osborn run Thunderbolts?

Oh, and Peter gained his web shooters, which makes no sense. How exactly does Mary Jane marrying Peter result in that Spider Lady in that pre-Avengers dissembled arc giving Peter organic web shooters? If Joe Q took those powers away, did he take away the new powers gained from 'The Other'?

If the last is true, then I can understand why JMS did not want to write this story. Not only does this spit in the face of 20 YEARS of Spider-Man history, but it spits in the face on JMS' own long run on Amazing Spider-Man.

I will of course continue reading Spider-Man. But...damn, I will not like it. Brand New Day will have a few good teams in the first few issues, but after that...I don't see Spider-Man doing well in 2008.

But there is a possible back door in all of this. Before the magic shit was laid down by Mephisto, Mary Jane whispered in his ear.



Pictures to prove this.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 27, 2007)

The ONLY good thing that can come from this is Harry Osborne becoming The New Goblin. Make it happen Marvel. 

Wait does the wipe include his friends like Luke Cage and Wolverine?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 27, 2007)

Sylar said:


> The ONLY good thing that can come from this is Harry Osborne becoming The New Goblin. Make it happen Marvel.
> 
> Wait does the wipe include his friends like Luke Cage and Wolverine?



It just wipes the unmasking part, so if people knew his identity before that, then they would still know.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 28, 2007)

Deviate said:


> One More Fucking Mother Fucking Ass Fucking Day sucked so much balls.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I honestly feel like killing you for brining me this bad news.

And if this was Soviet Russia I would have.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't kill the messenger...

And



> Not a fan of big flashy fight with no point and i*c*st either.



The i*c*st wasn't something that come from left field buddy. Why hint at it, when it was so obvious they were past playing doctor a long time ago. I'm not into that stuff, but I am defending the writer for choosing that decision.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 28, 2007)

Eww you like i*c*st!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn, One More Day really did turn to shit...


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2007)

It is so sad because the beginning of this arc wth Aunt May being shot and Spidey flipping out was really awesome.  Now it is just so much suck.


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Eww you like i*c*st!


Me, too... 

It's just that i*c*st makes for a more interesting twist in the plot than the usual Hero vs. Villain theme.


----------



## deathgod (Dec 28, 2007)

ARRRRGGHHHH. Damn you Marvel. First you take away Spidey x Mary Jane, then you close all the comic sites, and now you're not even allowing those of us who don't get those comics in our country, the chance to view them on website until six months later. They should have at least allowed new comics to be viewed but not downloaded. I'm pretty much only interested in their new stuff and not archive. Now I get nothing


----------



## Kameil (Dec 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Me, too...
> 
> It's just that i*c*st makes for a more interesting twist in the plot than the usual Hero vs. Villain theme.



 **


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

So is wilson fisk still gonna be killed


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Uh no they don't...
> 
> Wait aren't you the troll who was spamming the Heroes thread claiming the show sucked without ever watching it?



Ok well spiderman is the best thing marvel has in terms of story right now and they just fucked it up with one more day part 4.

and unlike heroes  I have actually read marvel comics.

They just keep reusing the same storylines with maybe some slight differences every 10 or so years since they came out around the 60s.

The art is decent but the storylines eventually become worn out and boring.

and spiderman right now is officially dead to me.

Might as well read spidergirl


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 28, 2007)

mow said:
			
		

> well the "new comics wont be online till 6 months" bit is eh really, but understandable. and frankly, im willing to pay 5 bucks per month to have close to all of marvels back cataoluge at my viewing pleasure without the hassles of d/ling and trying to make HD space to store it all. and again; you know DC is going to follow suit, and as i said, that means vertigo will too. and im super fine with that =3


Heh. Gl with that. Marvel is not even close to hosting their entire back catalog online. Just the opposite. They are only going to have a fraction online at any one time and they are going to rotate them. Which means that the back issue you read today won't be available to read in 3 months, while the back issue you want to read today might not be available untils months in the future. 

Oh, and they have a clunky flash interface and shitty scans and when they decide to scrap this system for a better one you've thrown your subscription down the drain because you don't own anything.

Also, don't hold your breath on DC jumping online. I read an interview with Dan Didio just a few weeks ago where he made it pretty clear that DC was far from making a decision about getting online, let alone actually putting a system in place. 

Long live DCP!



carnage said:


> and spiderman right now is officially dead to me.


I've already let my lcs guy know that I'm dropping all the Spider-titles from my pull list (except for Ult). Frees up room in the budget for Green Lantern now anyway.



			
				Lil_M0 said:
			
		

> *rumors of treasure*



Hopefully, something will hit my inbox soon, lol.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 28, 2007)

Fucc Marvel.
Fucc The 616 Spiderman Titles
And Fucc Joe Q.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know what to even think about Spider-man anymore. I actually hope they play out their first couple storylines that they have planned and then just retcon the whole OMD thing. I don't care how, Pete & MJ can fight Mephisto to fix things, they could just say April Fool's/It was a dream for all I care. They just need to fix it somehow.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumors... Who dares to doubt me?!


----------



## Deviate (Dec 28, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Eww you like i*c*st!





> I'm *not* into that stuff, but I am defending the writer for choosing that decision.



I'm defending the writer's choice for picking that storyline, because seeds were planted in the last two volumes and hinting at stuff is pussy shit.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 28, 2007)

Deviate said:


> I'm defending the writer's choice for picking that storyline, because seeds were planted in the last two volumes and hinting at stuff is pussy shit.



Hinting at stuff isn't "pussy shit." Good writing is not having to explicitly say "They are in love," "I am angry," etc. Good writing, and drawing in this case, often conveys everything without openly saying it.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:
			
		

> Hopefully, something will hit my inbox soon, lol.


Treasure? What treasure?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Treasure? What treasure?


The nine pieces of eight.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2007)

What's that?


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> What's that?


He's making fun of you...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

lol no I wasn't. 

Just read Cap 33... Bucky > Ironman


----------



## Sylar (Dec 28, 2007)

The Hood is my new favorite 616 character. Sorry Deadpool. Sorry X-23. Sorry Gauntlet. Move down the bench.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 28, 2007)

Does all this also mean that all the power ups Spidey had are now gone ? :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 28, 2007)

*OH MY GOD JOE QUESDA YOU PIECE OF UTTER TRIPE SHIT GAY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) USELESS JUNK WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO TO SPIDER MAN YOU HOBO GAY SHIT BAG OF PISS SHIT GAY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) LOSER SHIT BAG GAY YOU JUST DESTROYED EVERYTHING ABOUT SPIDER MAN WITH ANOTHER STUPID RETCON YOU PIECE SHIT GAY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SHIT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) HOMELESS LOSER SHIT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) GAY

BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY WHAT DOES THIS DO ABOUT VENOM AND BLACK CAT? HOW DO THEY FIT INTO BRAND NEW DAY QUESDA YOU SHIT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) GAY HOMELESS LOSER PIECE OF SHIT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) LOSER GAY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) STUPID MORON ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SHIT GAY PUSSY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) LOSER ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SHIT STUPID JOE GO SUCK OFF A HORSE QUESDA AND MASTURBATE TO HEROES FOR HIRE 13 YOU LOSER*

And I hate Loeb


----------



## Sylar (Dec 28, 2007)

At least Harry is back. 

That's like the one brightspot.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> Does all this also mean that all the power ups Spidey had are now gone ? :S



Unlike Extremis...Spider-Man's transformation in The Other was never really played on. It might as well have never happened.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2007)

He'll most likely be unaware of those abilities and not use them, just like the Other said he did before he 'died'.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2007)

The Other was probably retconned during OMD so meh...


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 28, 2007)

Does that include his strength level, back to the 10 ton area ?

Craptastic.


----------



## Galt (Dec 28, 2007)

I suppose no one at Marvel has realized that the 90s were financially hell for them, and bringing back the 90s' art style only makes OMD seem like at least as much crap as Clone Saga was.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

> ​*The Story:* It's super-powered space warfare as Polaris leads the Starjammers and the Imperial Guard into battle, while Havok and Vulcan face off against a villain who is way out of their league. And *will Marvel Girl's personal vendetta against the Shi'Ar cause her to do the unthinkable? It's the penultimate chapter as the situation goes from “horrible” to “end of all that is.” *
> ​


 
What is this mis-leading bullshit? She did absolutely nothing!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 28, 2007)

Just saw this on a OMD preview page. Did MJ get bitten by a radioactive retcon gun?


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2007)

God that looks like a Land face...is that fucking Land's artwork?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 28, 2007)

So anyone throw up after Marvel Zombies 2 #3?

I know I did.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 28, 2007)

You're talking about the part . . .


*Spoiler*: __ 



where Jan kisses Reynolds, yeah, that was damn freaky. Necrophillia FTW :amazed


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 28, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> God that looks like a Land face...is that fucking Land's artwork?



No that isn't Land though it does look like a "Land face". It's Steve McNiven's artwork.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 28, 2007)

What happened in the new emperor vulcan?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> What happened in the new emperor vulcan?



The Summers brothers fought the Scrt'al(?) Eldest
The Starjammers fought an arial battle via the ship
Lillandra(?) argued about how she's not a weak leader... She really is though
The Imperial Guard helped fight the Scrt'al(?) Eldest
Rachel Grey did nothing, the cover and book description are misleading.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 28, 2007)

Was Wasp featured on panel after that kiss?  She might has a taste for flesh again.

The Marvel U needs Fury.  just a few panels after mentioning his greatness an arm he upgraded for Bucky is able to single handedly() take down shield.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bucky's arm reminded me of Evil Dead, when Ash's hand tried to kill him. lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2007)

Go Robert.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 29, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> No that isn't Land though it does look like a "Land face". It's Steve McNiven's artwork.



Are you freaking kidding me? That's McNiven? The guy that was one of Civil War's sole redeeming features? Oh my god, now Quesda is making his artists pieces of shit


----------



## carnage (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there any marvel series worth reading since spiderman isnt on my list anymore


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2007)

> Is there any marvel series worth reading since spiderman isnt on my list anymore


Thor

Olala, Loki hrrrr.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 29, 2007)

Ign's review for the latest issue of spiderma:



My Christmas is ruined, and I blame it all on the team behind One More Day. I've had more than a few comics make me angry over the years. Until recently, Countdown to Final Crisis did it on a near-weekly basis. However, I never actually ripped a comic to pieces out of sheer frustration until I read Amazing Spider-Man #545 today. This comic is infuriating and downright disrespectful to anyone who has come to love Spider-Man comics over the years. It's undoubtedly the worst comic Marvel published in 2007. The funny thing is, though, it's not actually that badly crafted.

I don't think anyone who followed along with the first three issues of One More Day has any doubt as to what will happen by the end of this comic. Between the massive delays and the nonexistent wall of secrecy surrounding this project from the beginning, most of us knew what to expect six months ago. The only scrap of mystery remaining is exactly how the dissolution of the Parker marriage will take place. Will Mary Jane go behind Peter's back to strike a deal with the devil? Will Scarlet Witch swoop in and say, "No more marriage,"? Will Peter wake up in the morning and find Aunt May alive and well in the shower? All I'll say is that the ending is in no way a fitting cap to J. Michael Straczynski's 6-year run on the book. It's a deus ex machina of the highest order, and the only thing that actually surprised me with this issue was just how much of a step back the creators decided to take. 

But, as I said, this issue isn't poorly written or drawn. Straczynski always had a great handle on the Peter/Mary Jane dynamic, and he really has us feeling for them as they share what appear to be their last moments together. The issue also plays to Joe Quesada's artistic strengths for once. Because the majority of the pages are bathed in shadow, his overly dramatic facial expressions and poses don;t seem so out of place. The end result is quite easy on the eyes; it just wasn't worth the wait by any stretch of the imagination.

These few high points are the only reason I can't rate this issue as low as I'd like to. Given the sick feeling in the pit of my stomach right now, I feel I'm being more than generous. One More Day will surely go down as one of the most ill-inspired ideas in any comic book... ever. I found no small amount of irony in the fact that Quesada chose to illustrate a double-page spread of all the defining moments of Peter's marriage, including Matt Fraction's Sensational Spider-Man Annual #1 from earlier this year. We've gone from having one of the best single Spider-Man issues in the character's history to one of the worst. I used to be completely confident in my assertion that these last few years have been the best the comics industry has ever seen creatively. Now I'm not so sure. The luster is beginning to fade.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



(Editor's Note: Given the controversial nature of this storyline we opted to include an additional take. As usual, the official score is determined only by the primary reviewer - Jesse Schedeen. The extra opinions carry scores only to be complete in their evaluation.)

Another Take by Bryan Joel: Ah, "One More Day." I've been a pretty vocal supporter of the "Brand New Day" direction for Spider-Man and at least tolerant of "OMD" as a means to getting there. However, I'm not here to review Spidey's creative direction. I'm here to review Amazing Spider-Man #545 as the final part in an overall poor storyline, and in that regard it continues the previous three issues' trend of being pretty terrible.


Peter and Mary Jane are faced with Mephisto's deal and finally make the much-hyped controversial decision which then sets the stage for Spider-Man's new status quo. Frankly, most of this issue is irritating. It's not the marriage thing for me, because I don't care one way or the other about the state of Peter and MJ and never have. It's how it's being carried out that bothers me. I don't think Quesada is even trying to mask the editorial mandate. (I'm hesitant to credit Straczynski for writing duties here.) The story is flip, weightless, and painfully brief -- the whole sequence is minutes long. It doesn't even have the good sense to last the titular One More Day. Most of the script here is a weak attempt at emotional building, trying to convince readers that Mephisto's deal is very important indeed, but it's all undercut by the fact that Mephisto ridiculously asked for their marriage in the first place (as opposed to their "love," their "happiness," etc.). At this point, any effort to salvage this inherently contrived story is wasted. Fan opinion is almost uniformly against "OMD," to try and convince us this late in the game is almost like a slap in the face.



Speaking of which, I actually wonder whether MJ is intentionally being written as irritating and unlikable as part of the push to sell the story. Here, she's portrayed as irrational, hysterical, and impulsive, which isn't really the sort of character she's been...ever. She really got an overhaul in this issue, and it ain't pretty.



What is pretty, though, is Quesada's pencilwork. It seems like he's gotten better as the story has progressed and now his lumpy-faced people -- MJ included -- make almost no appearance. The beginning half almost looks photo-referenced, and if that's really the case I don't care. Say what you will about Amazing Spider-Man #545 (and believe me, there's a lot to say), it's a pretty good-looking book.



That aside, a thunderous failure on almost all counts. As a Spider-Man fan I'm almost drooling in anticipation for "Brand New Day," and the teaser for it at the end of this issue suggests my excitement is justified. But as a comic book fan and human being with above average intelligence, Amazing Spider-Man #545 is, on the whole, insulting.



Bryan's Score: 2.0

Another Take
from Richard George
This is breaking from the new IGN Comics form a bit, but I felt it was important to get three opinions on this, what could prove to be the best example of editorial influence gone horribly, horribly wrong. One reader posted on the IGN boards that "One More Day" ammounted to "character assassination." Truer words have never been spoken (or typed). 
The comic book industry is relatively unique in that creators are very accessible and outspoken. For years now we've heard Marvel Editor-in-Chief Joe Quesada talk about how he wanted to end Spider-Man's marriage. Oddly he always saddled that statement with the fact that it was impossible to properly undo the marriage without crippling the character's appeal in some fundamental way. He made the case to not dissolve the marriage while trying to explain his distaste for that particular status quo. Flash forward several years, and dozens of explanations, to today. This is easily one of the most forced, poorly conceived storylines I have ever had the displeasure of reading. Characterization is out the window and so is logic as Marvel drags Spider-Man, and his fans, into an era that no one was demanding save for Joe Quesada himself. Nothing compares to this. 

Bryan and Jesse have really gone over the basic beats. All I'll say is that in trying to preserve the appeal of Peter Parker, Joe Quesada has actually managed to fundamentally undermine the character. This storyline adds nothing except to damage the integrity of our hero. Peter believes that he needs to do something to save Aunt May because his "irresponsible" behavior caused her to be mortally wounded. So he pushes his wife in front of a metaphorical bus. Yes, well done there. That makes sense. That kind of logic flies in the face of everything fans have come to know and love about this character over the past 40 years. It's an insult to those of us who go to the comic book shop every week. You can make the argument that sometimes fans don't always know what they want, but there has to be some sense when approaching change despite protest. "House of M" made X-Men comics better  it improved the core concept, evolving the franchise. Likewise "Civil War" moved the Marvel Universe in a fascinating new direction (while still paying tribute to the past). How does forcing a marriage apart, damaging character integrity and neutering an Ultimate title really make things better? It's a travesty. In the interest of space, I'll refrain from critiquing the logic of having Mephisto demand a marriage when the death of Aunt May is clearly of more value to Peter Parker. In a word, it's ludicrous. 

Echoing my writing team, I'll say that what is here, though terrible from a conceptual standpoint, flows well on the page. Dialogue is relatively well-written and Quesada's art is a definite improvement from early issues. But execution means nothing when a story is so aggravating that it makes you want to drop an entire line of books you've been following for 20 years. Execution means nothing when you're critically damaging the history of a beloved icon. Execution means nothing when editorial decree overrides logical storytelling and character development. 'Nuff Said. 

Rich's Score: 1.2


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh boy! More variant covers. As if Marvel Zombies wasn't stupid enough... 

Expect for your favorite titles to feature a "Skrullified" variant as a promotion for the upcoming Skrull invasion


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2007)

Jean as a Skrull. Good lord, would that explain. . .


----------



## Deviate (Dec 29, 2007)

God, why did they have to use him as the artist for this event....


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 29, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Thor
> 
> Olala, Loki hrrrr.



That must of been such a let down for Thor XD. He was like "yes im finally going to score"


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 29, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh boy! More variant covers. As if Marvel Zombies wasn't stupid enough...
> 
> Expect for your favorite titles to feature a "Skrullified" variant as a promotion for the upcoming Skrull invasion



Jesus Fucking Christ...

I'm going to kill Bendis for this...


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 29, 2007)

Are they going to retcon everything saying "it was Skrullz lol" ?


----------



## Sylar (Dec 29, 2007)

Mephisto was a Skrull and Peter, MJ, and Harry are Skrulls while the real Harry and MJ are being held captive.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow..Who gueesed that the X men traitor would be him O.o;


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 30, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> That must of been such a let down for Thor XD. He was like "yes im finally going to score"


Yeah, and the look on his face was priceless. 
*LOKI?!* 

Seriously though, Copiel shouldnt draw him that way. He makes Thor looks like a retard imo.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Imagine Sif is now a man XD


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 30, 2007)

OMG images of gender reverse Earth Wonder Woman, or Man rather, just flashed into my mind.

*Sif*! You're a dude?! 
And he'll have a beard and be all muscular and hairy.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

And then Thor gets drunk on mead and sleeps with Loki XD Imagine the morning after XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> *Yeah, and the look on his face was priceless. *
> *LOKI?! *
> 
> Seriously though, Copiel shouldnt draw him that way. He makes Thor looks like a retard imo.


:rofl


----------



## Coaxmetal (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got through reading the recent Messiah Complex issue and it made me physically ill. 

It was a very good issue, don't get me wrong, but the scenes involving Layla Miller in the mutant concentration camp distribuded me to the point of making me sick. I guess I'm really sensitive when it comes to child abuse protrayal. I'm seriously reconsidering continuing with X-factor after this crossover because of how F%#ked up in the head Layla and Maddox will be after this is whole incident. I have a feeling it will be extremely depressing and disturbing.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> I just got through reading the recent Messiah Complex issue and it made me physically ill.
> 
> It was a very good issue, don't get me wrong, but the scenes involving Layla Miller in the mutant concentration camp distribuded me to the point of making me sick. I guess I'm really sensitive when it comes to child abuse protrayal. I'm seriously reconsidering continuing with X-factor after this crossover because of how F%#ked up in the head Layla and Maddox will be after this is whole incident. I have a feeling it will be extremely depressing and disturbing.



Not to seem rude or anything but what did you expect . They are in a mutant concentration camp. These places tend to be rather bad . Plus this could be the way Layla and Madrox get together.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Layla gonna get stuck in that future after Messiah Complex ends. Can't say I feel sorry for her, the very annoying "I know stuff" line was bound to have dire consequences.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

I can see it now. Dupe M finds her and tells "layla we gotta get out of here" The she goes "one of us will" she then kills teh dupe who returns to madrox and he awakens and goes "NOOOO". which leads X factor into their new arc which involves timetravel and freeing the mutants of the future.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 30, 2007)

She knew what would happen.  She's going to end up doing something big by the time the event is over.  I hope she hasn't been marked yet; that would ruin her chances of going back to X-Factor completely.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure she didn't get marked... on the face at least. Remember Bishop's sister Shard? She never had a visable "M" brand and she's from the same twisted society they they're living in.

*EDIT*
I stand corrected, Shard did get face branded. Lyla's boned


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2007)

Still Layla knows they're going to get married and apparently Rayne is going to snap somehow and f#ck both of them over before they can do the nasty... So she somehow escapes...  

Oh and what is Madrox Prime doing besides chilling in his coma while Forge, Cable, and the baby get attacked? I smell plotpoint...


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

It will be like in the matrix. The skin head is thier talking to trinity about how Morpheous was wrong blah blah only to get zapped from behind.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 30, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> And then Thor gets drunk on mead and sleeps with Loki XD Imagine the morning after XD


Doom is shagging Loki I believe. They are agreed. 



LIL_M0 said:


> :rofl



Priceless...



Coaxmetal said:


> but the scenes involving Layla Miller in the mutant concentration camp distribuded me to the point of making me sick.


Yeah, the shower scene, I was surprised they got away with that. That's more than what was shown in DC's latest LoSH of Phantom Girl in her undies, way more.

LOLICON
taking over American comics, one issue at a time.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Doom is shagging Loki I believe. They are agreed.



Sine when has Loki ever been faithful


----------



## zizou (Dec 30, 2007)

i didnt get that part of doom. someone?


----------



## Coaxmetal (Dec 30, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Not to seem rude or anything but what did you expect . They are in a mutant concentration camp. These places tend to be rather bad . Plus this could be the way Layla and Madrox get together.



Yeah I wish she never came along in the first place. I really don't come to comics looking to see underage teenage girls get stripped of all human rights and treated like an animal for doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

zizou said:


> i didnt get that part of doom. someone?



Doom is allied with Loki (who is now a girl) and i sapparently planning something fo rth easgardians.



			
				Coaxmetal said:
			
		

> Yeah I wish she never came along in the first place. I really don't come to comics looking to see underage teenage girls get stripped of all human rights and treated like an animal for doing absolutely nothing.



I don't think any of us wanted this but the writers feel this is how they should tell the story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

So post Mesasiah Complex, X-Men becomes X-Men: Legacy (for 12 issues) and New X-Men get totally scrapped for, brace yourselves, *Young* X-Men...


----------



## Sylar (Dec 30, 2007)

I like Layla.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sylar said:


> I like Layla.


I don't. I hope she dies... 

but after reading the March 08 previews, it's pretty obvious that it's only wishful thinking. Now the best I can hope for is PTSD.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

Does Layla count as a Precog?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, but she refers to it as "knowing stuff".


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd just like to go on record as saying that I have purchased every Spider-man comic I have read for the past 6 years. I may download civil war, WWH or Green lantern, but I have always been a Spidey fan and I felt that if I liked the character that much I should at least purchase the comics. EVEN the crappy ones. But after reading OMD, I will never purchase another marvel comic that has the taint of Joe Quesada on it. He is the Hitlerof the comic book world. He's just committed creative genocide to the spider-man universe.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 30, 2007)

Layla is unholy

I hope she gets aged into a women then raped then de-aged again and killed


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, but she refers to it as "knowing stuff".



Hmm Im suprised they didn't go after during the precog purge


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 30, 2007)

Cuz her power turns off and on. That's why she doesnt activly know things, when her power turns on, she knows what will happen in the current timeline, but after it turns of she can't see what changes in the present effect that timeline she previously saw.

Think of it like knowing who is going to win the game, but not knowing the score. Also that between now and the end of the game, the outcome can change.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> New X-Men get totally scrapped for, brace yourselves, *Young* X-Men...



I'm hoping this change signifies a change of color for the title as well.  If they could find a good blend between the old all-angst New Mutants (which I quite liked but can understand why some wouldn't), and the raw carnage of the post-HoM New X-Men they'd have a good title.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 30, 2007)

Which brings me back to where the fuck are my Young Avengers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm hoping this change signifies a change of color for the title as well. If they could find a good blend between the old all-angst New Mutants (which I quite liked but can understand why some wouldn't), and the raw carnage of the post-HoM New X-Men they'd have a good title.


I just fear that this book will become the "X-Power Pack".  +  = M0


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Which brings me back to where the fuck are my Young Avengers?



Writer's still committed to DC at the moment.

There's supposed to be some sort of YA mini coming out soon though.  Don't remember the details though.


----------



## slewy (Dec 30, 2007)

one question: is there n e way to read, new/not to old, marvel comics online??.. left uk now so i cant get any thing no more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> No!


**


----------



## slewy (Dec 30, 2007)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Marvel is putting some of its older comics online Tuesday, hoping to reintroduce young people to the X-Men and Fantastic Four by showcasing the original issues in which such characters appeared.

It's a tentative move onto the Internet: Comics can only be viewed in a Web browser, not downloaded, and new issues will only go online at least six months after they first appear in print.

Still, it represents perhaps the comics industry's most aggressive Web push yet. Even as their creations -- from Iron Man to Wonder Woman -- become increasingly visible in pop culture through new movies and video games, old-school comics publishers rely primarily on specialized, out-of-the-way comic shops for distribution of their bread-and-butter product.

"You don't have that spinner rack of comic books sitting in the local five-and-dime any more," said Dan Buckley, president of Marvel Publishing. "We don't have our product intersecting kids in their lifestyle space as much as we used to."
kids' lifestyle space" into plain English and you get "the Internet." Marvel's two most prominent competitors currently offer online teasers designed to drive the sales of comics or book collections.

Dark Horse Comics now puts its monthly anthologies "Dark Horse Presents" up for free viewing on its MySpace site. The images are vibrant and large.

DC Comics has also put issues up on MySpace, and recently launched the competition-based Zuda Comics, which encourages users to rank each other's work, as a way to tap into the expanding Web comic scene. Company president Paul Levitz said he expects to put more original comics online in coming years. (DC Comics is a unit of Time Warner, as is CNN.)

"We look at anything that connects comics to people," Levitz said. "The most interesting thing about the online world to me is the opportunity for new forms of creativity. ... It's a question of what forms of storytelling work for the Web.

just read this..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2007)

But you can't read the NEW books online until afte 6 months have passed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2007)

Stay tuned for Young Avengers Presents.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 31, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Stay tuned for Young Avengers Presents.



I demand ongoing...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 31, 2007)

I really hate the YA. One of the things that I always liked about the fictional Marvel U was that there weren't young "versions" of every major character running around a la Teen Titans. Not to mention that most of these versions were horrible debasements of once-great Avengers / Avengers story lines. 

ANOTHER bastard child for Mar-vell? Some bitch picks up a bow and suddenly SHE'S Hawkeye? A memory-wiped Vision? His and Scarlet Witches kids, fer chrissakes? Way to take the teeth out of some of the best Avengers stories ever, O.C. douchebag.

I've clearly been praying to the wrong God. I'd trade Spidey's marriage to Mephisto in order to erase the YA from existence. Woot.


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Be patient and wait for better times to come...you might get lucky someday.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 31, 2007)

Who drew this crap?! You couldn't pay me enough to sleep with _this_ Jean.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 31, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I really hate the YA. One of the things that I always liked about the fictional Marvel U was that there weren't young "versions" of every major character running around a la Teen Titans. Not to mention that most of these versions were horrible debasements of once-great Avengers / Avengers story lines.
> 
> ANOTHER bastard child for Mar-vell? Some bitch picks up a bow and suddenly SHE'S Hawkeye? A memory-wiped Vision? His and Scarlet Witches kids, fer chrissakes? Way to take the teeth out of some of the best Avengers stories ever, O.C. douchebag.
> 
> I've clearly been praying to the wrong God. I'd trade Spidey's marriage to Mephisto in order to erase the YA from existence. Woot.



Patriot is the only connection mainstream has to Isaiah Bradley...is it so bad to like it for that?


----------



## Deviate (Dec 31, 2007)

I actually love YA for every reason Spy Smasher hates it. If you makes it feel better, at least these kid versions of Avengers aren't their adult version's side-kicks ala DC.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2008)

Storm > Misty Knight


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 1, 2008)

Fucking yes! 

>.>

<.<

<fap,fap,fap>


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Storm > Misty Knight



Nice, not a fan of the fro but still it works with her.

Since when are the Thundercats in Marvel


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol. That's Black Panther's sign.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know how many tie-in issues of Secret Invasion: The Infiltration are out? So far I know that the following issues are part of it, but I'm not sure which issues are out:

New Avengers: Illuminati #5, Avengers: The Initiative Annual #1, Mighty Avengers #7, New Avengers #38-39, Captain Marvel #4 -5 and Ms. Marvel #25-27


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

Just the Initiative: Annual and the Illuminati one are out...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok this is total change of subject. 

The thing I love most about Messiah complex, is the fluidity of it.  There where no delays, a coherent story, and it shipped weekly.

IMO this is how an event should be.  Within the place it effects the most and using the writers that have been on the books that it effects.


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2008)

Anything new about the Hulk?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

Krippler said:


> Ok this is total change of subject.
> 
> The thing I love most about Messiah complex, is the fluidity of it.  There where no delays, a coherent story, and it shipped weekly.
> 
> IMO this is how an event should be.  Within the place it effects the most and using the writers that have been on the books that it effects.



That's why this and Sinestro Corp was so successful.  An event with little to no delay help out in the long run.  I wish most would follow their schedule.


----------



## carnage (Jan 4, 2008)

who made all the teen titans/titans/team titans comics  dc or marvel


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2008)

carnage said:


> who made all the teen titans/titans/team titans comics  dc or marvel


Uhm...it's DC


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 4, 2008)

DC, I should say.


----------



## carnage (Jan 4, 2008)

They should be applauded for those comics


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

Messiah Complex done already?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope its got a few more parts left....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2008)

Segan said:


> Anything new about the Hulk?



Written by Loeb so expect little to no reference to WWH and Planet Hulk and for him to act like typical 'Hulk Smash!' Hulk


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

They'd better not bring back Savage Hulk...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 4, 2008)

Somethign else that I just realized OMD got rid of: Spider-man's vow to kill KingpiN! That was the most awesome thing spider-man has done in a long time, and it was retconned away!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Written by Loeb so expect little to no reference to WWH and Planet Hulk and for him to act like typical 'Hulk Smash!' Hulk


I like "Hulk Smash!" Hulk. That's why I liked the Eric Bana movie, no plot. He's all like "crash!" and "pow!" and, and... *insert 60's tv Batman sound effect here*


----------



## Sylar (Jan 4, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Somethign else that I just realized OMD got rid of: Spider-man's vow to kill KingpiN! That was the most awesome thing spider-man has done in a long time, and it was retconned away!



What vow? That vow ended long before OMD. Peter had the chance and decided not to...


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2008)

That right!!  So disappointing because the badass Back in Black Spidey was my favorite ever.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 4, 2008)

It was known well in advance that the Kingpin would live. 1) The Kingpin escaped to Europe in Daredevil''s run. 2) This was acknowledged in the first issue in back in black (that this story is set before that Daredevil arc)

So that cover of Peter pulling the sheet over the dead body was very very misleading.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ultimate Peter Parker > 616 Deadpool

He brings teh funny, without getting played out in less than 100 issues.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

No lil mo, you take that back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just the facts man, his titles have become progressively worse.

Deadpool: 69 issues... CANCELLED
Cable & Deadpool: 50 issues... CANCELLED


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

But everyone likes Spiderman, you can't really compare the two through sells.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 5, 2008)

That's because Spider-Man is a big name title with great creative talent behind it. Doesn't mean Peter (any version of him) is funnier than Deadpool. It just means his books have more than just jokes. Deadpool owns in the funny department.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Havoc said:


> But everyone likes Spiderman, you can't really compare the two through sells.


No, not through sales, through the ammount of faith that Marvel has placed into the character. I mean, if Deadpool was so great, his first book would be up to like issue 200 and something.


Deviate said:


> *That's because Spider-Man is a *big name *title with* *great creative talent behind it*. Doesn't mean Peter (any version of him) is funnier than Deadpool. It just means his books have more than just jokes. Deadpool owns in the funny department.


See my comment about faith in the product...


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

Marvel is run by idiots.

And many people didn't even know who Deadpool was until Cable/Deadpool.

Then the level writing on that started going down, and when Cable died it basically just went to shit.

Old Deadpool comics > current ones


But of course Spiderman would get more backing from Marvel, it's an easier comic to sell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Havoc said:


> Marvel is run by idiots.
> 
> And many people didn't even know who Deadpool was until Cable/Deadpool.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I meant by "his titles have become progressively worse". 

The same thing happened with the Deadpool series. It was interesting for about 20 issues then it just became unstable.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

How does that make the character Ultimate Spiderman better than Deadpool though?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

It was a comparrison of two humorous characters. One thrives where the other one failed... Twice.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

I admit to laughing at Ultimate Spiderman's funny more than I laugh at Deadpool's funny...

:Hangs self:


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

What made C&dD great was the character interaction between Cable and Deadpool. Once they killed Cable and left Deadpool solo they lost alot of the edge in the comic. Not to say having a Deadpool/(insert random guest star) wasn't bad it just lack the edge.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I admit to laughing at Ultimate Spiderman's funny more than I laugh at Deadpool's funny...
> 
> :Hangs self:


  


Chatulio said:


> What made C&dD great was the character interaction between Cable and Deadpool. Once they killed Cable and left Deadpool solo they lost alot of the edge in the comic. Not to say having a Deadpool/(insert random guest star) wasn't bad it just lack the edge.


Yeah... edge =/= funny


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

I've never laughed to Ultimate Spiderman.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah... edge =/= funny



*glares* Was referring to the overall comic than the "funny"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2008)

Havoc said:


> I've never laughed *so hard* to *until I read* Ultimate Spiderman.


I know. 


Chatulio said:


> *glares* Was referring to the overall comic than the "funny"


I know. I was just saying...


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, just isn't that funny to me.

Still enjoy reading US though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2008)

I can see and understand the humour but really it's very rare for a comic to make me actually laugh.

I knew C&D made me rofl when it was in it's prime. Right now, it doesn't even make me bat a eye


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to agree with Lil Mo.  US funnier than Deadpool but only by a little


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 5, 2008)

Deviate said:


> It was known well in advance that the Kingpin would live. 1) The Kingpin escaped to Europe in Daredevil''s run. 2) This was acknowledged in the first issue in back in black (that this story is set before that Daredevil arc)
> 
> So that cover of Peter pulling the sheet over the dead body was very very misleading.



But Peter made a death threat to him. That the second his aunt dies and is buried, he would find Fisk, and spray his webbing down his throat. Since the recton makes it so Pete never revealed his ID, May didn't get shot, and it makes it so that this confrontation never happened, and Pete never beat Wilson Fisk to an inch of his life like it was nothing. And The whole Back in Black storyarc was just a 4 issue cocktease. Cause from the last few panels of Kingpin shown, you could tell that he was scared for his life.


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, the last page posted actually made me grin.


----------



## Id (Jan 5, 2008)

I need some assistance, what are the comic book issue tie ins, where *X-Man* (Nate Grey), is featured outside of his own series (Age Of Apocalypse, Onslaught, Spiderman etc..)

Rep to anyone that can help.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 5, 2008)

Can we talk about how freaking awesome Thunderbolts is?

Its freaking awesome.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 5, 2008)

I love that the symbiote 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is taking charge of the scorpion


.  It shows that Eddie Brock is the only person that can control it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Can we talk about how freaking awesome Thunderbolts is?
> 
> Its freaking awesome.



Told you bitch, Thunderbolts is one of Marvel's best titles right now


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

I still havent read it, I have heard it's quite good.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 6, 2008)

Its nice to see a couple of Spiderman characters NOT get screwed to hell.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, that is a nice thing.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

Didn't Venom used to eat just the brain?


----------



## The Rook (Jan 6, 2008)

Wait for it; next issue Mac having the symbiote will be erased from continuity.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 6, 2008)

He always said he wanted to eat Spider-Man's brain, but I don't think he actually did any cannibal stuff. 

The only reason the symbiote never did this with Brook was because the symbiote had an unlimited supply of whatever it needed to eat while being bonded to Brook, which is what lead to him having cancer. (As far as I remember, because I never read all of Jekins run)


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

Eddie Brock as Venom ate a bad guys brain before, I think eating chocolate or something stupid like that gave him the power he needed though, so he didn't need brains.  But this Venom is eating their whole body.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2008)

The substance the symbiote originally required is phenethylamine which is found in both brains and chocolate. 

Of course it has been forgotten/retconned and now for some reason, it needs to eat meat instead


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2008)

09 January previews


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2008)

So Onslaught #5 is coming out now? I thought I had missed its release.

Also good to see Gamora not die (maybe).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2008)

Let's see how many ways Liefield butcher the human anatomy this time. . .


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 7, 2008)

comics suck if you read them for an extended period of time.  i'm into x-men but they just fade in and out depending on writers/artists interpretations of the characters.  for the most part i can't stand crossovers, because character development is all thrown out the window and what little characterization that's left to show is just dumbed down caricatures of how the characters really act.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

Avengers: Initiative 8 was awesome as usual....

Who died? Is Yellowjacket gonna follow suit? Are Skrulls inolved? Which new recruit off the bus is a Skrull? Will Gyrich's head actually explode? Is Hardball technically into beastiality? So many questions to be anwered...

Oh and Taskmaster f#cking pwns.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2008)

It seems he is more into amputees than animals.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2008)

So Ant-Man is Cassie's father?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

Not this one.

The old one that Wanda killed was Cassie's dad.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2008)

Hardball dies I bet. Sucks to be that crippled girl.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2008)

Hardball isn't going to die; he's going to join Hydra.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

No way Hardball dies. Him, Komodo, Cloud 9, and Trauma are safe. So is the clone MVP. Armory will probably be reinitiated soon as well.

These 6 are the future. No way they die...

Now Dragon Lord on the other hand.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought I should share this with you guys:



Lol!

Hardball does have a good chance of being offed.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 7, 2008)

So later in The Initiative were going to get Zombie MVP with Armorys arm going batshit on hte rest of the Initiative? Sweet XD


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2008)

I love Gyrich's breakdowns.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> So later in The Initiative were going to get Zombie MVP with Armorys arm going batshit on hte rest of the Initiative? Sweet XD



They deserve it

Especially Gyrich


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 8, 2008)

Of course they do  If they learned nothing from Clor they deserve more tahn what they are getting.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 9, 2008)

IGN's review of the first issue of BND....



> I finished reading Amazing Spider-Man #546 a few hours ago. While most reviews I write are straight-forward and painless articulations of my opinions, this one was difficult. It's not just that this comes on the heels of the most controversial story in Marvel's history, but that I'm quite torn. The first chapter of "Brand New Day" is simultaneously wonderful and aggravating. Never before have I loved the details of a title but generally hated the larger picture. It's not enough to say Brand New Day is a good book. In this case, context is everything.
> 
> This isn't a review of One More Day. Cynics, challengers and general trolls are going to try and call me on that. They'll say I'm not putting enough distance between the books to look at them objectively. I can see that general point, but in many ways the two are one story. Dan Slott's opening chapter picks up on the beats in One More Day, and often riffs off of the echoes of the previous Spider-Man reality. It's odd because while the BND crew clearly doesn't want us to think about OMD much (they dance around the issue very carefully), it's hard not to. Red heads are everywhere. Web-shooters are back (thankfully, but that's another issue entirely). Harry Osborn is back. Aunt May is alive and well. It's hard not to see this, know that it's not right and then quickly recall the absolute travesty that got us to this point. There's no way around it – reading Brand New Day will remind you of One More Day. No matter how much slack you want to try and give the new team, what was done before them is going to be dragged along for the ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 9, 2008)

I take it we are going to get a Red Hulk vs Savage Hulk eventually?


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 9, 2008)

MOst likely. Though Rick is supposed to be Red Hulk right? ANd not some way for marvel to make us think he is Red Hulk only to reveal he isnt Red hulk?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 9, 2008)

Red Hulk with a gun?  Lame.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 9, 2008)

I liked the last 3 pages of Onslaught Reborn.  Only the Last 3 pages.

I also like how they are limiting Wolverine now


----------



## Gooba (Jan 9, 2008)

The newest Wolverine was awesome, in every way except the art.  I've been wanting them to tone down his healing and make him mortal for a long time now, and they quoted one of my all time favorite Bruce Springsteen lines.  I'm so happy.


----------



## qks (Jan 9, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Red Hulk with a gun?  Lame.



exactly what i thought what the hell dose the hulk need with a gun 

n were exactly did he pull that out from

they didnt need to do that but it will prob be somethingi mporantly later


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 9, 2008)

I liked Onslaught Reborn, only chance to see kickass Thor :|

Anyway, the last 3 pages were interesting, Bucky is back in the 616 universe.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 9, 2008)

Was at my LCS this afternoon, where I told my comics guy I was dropping Spidey. He asked me, "because of OMD?" When I replied with a "yes" he said, "yeah, I'm seeing that a lot."

I was a little suprised, mainly because you know how full of hot air forums can be, so i said, "a lot?" 

He then said, "well, maybe not a lot, but people are angry."

My impression is that my cancelation notwithstanding, the anger is not affecting his sales of Spidey all that much. Too bad.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Was at my LCS this afternoon, where I told my comics guy I was dropping Spidey. He asked me, "because of OMD?" When I replied with a "yes" he said, "yeah, I'm seeing that a lot."
> 
> I was a little suprised, mainly because you know how full of hot air forums can be, so i said, "a lot?"
> 
> ...



It's a shame really.  I know I canceled my spidey subscription at my LCS


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 9, 2008)

I stopped buying ASM before OMD and before I knew about it.  I guess it was just luck on my part.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 9, 2008)

This week was surprisingly good. Onslaught #5 was actually a somewhat decent read and the last few pages was pretty good. Hulk #1 was surprisingly good as well, especially now that it isn't Banner going tomato sauce on us, I have gained a very large amount of respect for Jeph Loeb for these two books. Of course that means instead of me wanting him to die, I just think he's a bad writer 

Nova was....interesting, more insight into Gamora x Nova. I'm worried she'll die, Wolverine was also good. Better if someone could draw drew it. 

Mighty Avengers #7 was probably the best issue of the series so far imho. Bagley draws the guys not skinny like he drew Ultimate SM

Still need to read 12 though


----------



## Deviate (Jan 9, 2008)

I wonder if Marvel will actually use female Bucky in their universe. She could be the new Bucky, when the Winter Solider becomes Captain America.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> This week was surprisingly good. Onslaught #5 was actually a somewhat decent read and the last few pages was pretty good. Hulk #1 was surprisingly good as well, especially now that it isn't Banner going tomato sauce on us, I have gained a very large amount of respect for Jeph Loeb for these two books. Of course that means instead of me wanting him to die, I just think he's a bad writer
> 
> Nova was....interesting, more insight into Gamora x Nova. I'm worried she'll die, Wolverine was also good. Better if someone could draw drew it.
> 
> ...


Hulk #1 really brought me back to square one, meaning I don't give a crap about the Hulk anymore. I did actually attempt to read it, I just don't care about the characters. Planet Hulk > All. 

Yeah, The New Nova was interesting. Not awesome, not sucky but interesting nontheless. After issue 11 and the Annual #1, he's returning to Conquest.

I didn't read any of the other titles. 


Deviate said:


> I wonder if Marvel will actually use female Bucky in their universe. She could be the new Bucky, when the Winter Solider becomes Captain America.


Why would Bucky(New Cap) want to fight along side of an immitation Bucky? Unless... On the back of Steve's note it said "Once you've found a Captain, Amercia _also_ needs a teenage sidekick."


----------



## Thorn (Jan 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why would Bucky(New Cap) want to fight along side of an immitation Bucky?



Because America would be lost without somebody to fill the roll of Bucky!  ...*cough*


----------



## Deviate (Jan 9, 2008)

^ marketing?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Because America would be lost without somebody to fill the roll of Bucky! ...*cough*


I think S.H.E.I.L.D. having his back would be more of a "need" than another Bucky. The public already knows that Steve Rogers is dead, so he needs to be vouched for before they really trust him. 


Deviate said:


> ^ marketing?


I really REALLY hope Joe Q doesn't force Brubaker(?) to do that. I actually like what this volume of Captain America.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2008)

Is the new series 12 any good, I might pick that up...

Nothing else from Marvel interested me this week.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe they can put female Bucky in The Loners, or maybe be Patriot's sidekick in Young Adventures.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Maybe they can put female Bucky in *The Loners*, or maybe be Patriot's sidekick in Young Adventures.


Who are these Loners you speak of?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

Heard it sucked. Never read it, but the concept seems good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

> Loners (originally named *Excelsior*)... They were introduced in "*True Believers*," the first arc of Runaways (vol. 2).


lol @ Stan Lee. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

I just finished reading the Twelve. Very interesting read. Ending of the first issue got me wanting more.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Blue


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes it was indeed a good issue. Good to see a story by JMS without Quesda leashing him so tightly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just read The Twelve... Didn't like it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2008)

Only noobs wouldn't like it


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2008)

Reception for the 12 seems mostly positive, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 10, 2008)

As will I...


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

Just read Wolverine's latest issue. So...this is Marvel's attempt to make Wolverine's healing factor believable? I think I'm going to miss those silly issues where Wolverine can't be killed.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Just read Wolverine's latest issue. So...this is Marvel's attempt to make Wolverine's healing factor believable? I think I'm going to miss those silly issues where Wolverine can't be killed.



What was it cause I don't have the money to buy monthly comics.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted by Gigaman.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2008)

So on Page 100 of our Marvel Thread I hear on the news that Peter and MJ's marriage is over......what the fuck man......Joe Quesada sucks ass


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2008)

The funniest part of the Twelve was when they get captured by that Nazi guy, he starts fondling Black Widow's breasts


----------



## Deviate (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't blame the man


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 10, 2008)

Mighty Avengers is fucking retarted...

Also The Twelve was really good, I was suprised, and I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The funniest part of the Twelve was when they get captured by that Nazi guy, he starts fondling Black Widow's breasts



Isn't that what you would do?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Mighty Avengers is fucking retarted...



I don't think it is retarded.  I just think that it is irrelevant because it's story has been told already.


----------



## jack786 (Jan 11, 2008)

The most obvious guess from this is someone dies, though it could mean other things.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I don't think it is retarded.  I just think that it is irrelevant because it's story has been told already.



No it's retarted because it took a whole issue to do nothing but sit around a desk and have the characters joke around with each other. It wasn't even "good" Bendis commentary, it was just embarrassing. It's like Bendis and Bagley were trying to say "The boys are back in town" by having an entire issue devoted to what made USM good.

Problem is, I don't want to see my Avengers bantering like Spider-Man on crack.

It doesn't help that the scene itself is never-ending. We begin with the whole "Mighty Avengers together" theme, and after like five pages of that, we move to introducing Spider-Woman to the group, which obviously takes 10 pages to explain and react to, and finally we have Wasp with her fashion show to fashionably challenged Wonder Man.

Then 3 pages of Symbiotes attacking Manhatten, and the Avengers swooping into the rescue, and then...END.

Nothing happened, but this just proves that Bendis had written Avengers to be read successivly, in other words, we should have read this issue back in September.

This just beats the point that Mighty Avengers needs to be bi-monthly until it catches up with New Avengers, because if I have to read more of this shit...

God if Iron Man wasn't in it, I wold just drop Mighty Avengers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> Isn't that what you would do?



Actually I was thinking about what I would do in that situation, and well, I would make the Nazi guy look 'clean'


----------



## Sylar (Jan 11, 2008)

jack786 said:


> The most obvious guess from this is someone dies, though it could mean other things.



From what?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


**


----------



## Jazz (Jan 12, 2008)

lol

feelin up Archane


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Daredevil fans*

Can anyone tell me the issue #s where Matt Murdock went to jail?


----------



## bengus (Jan 12, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> Reception for the 12 seems mostly positive, I'm going to check it out.



I was about to recommend it. Really great opening for a title. I'd fondle black widow's breast too. But I think that the SS officer got cursed by Joephisto to fall into Russian hands because of Black Widow's vengeance based powers. 

I wanna see Rockman go back to his kingdom and see what's become of it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did that really happen or just shopped?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it's obvious those words are shopped


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Did that really happen or just shopped?


Lil' Mo + Boredom + MS Paint = Awesome


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

I mean the hand copping a feel.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> I mean the hand copping a feel.


Oh. That's 100% canon. Nazi scientists were some horny bastards.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 13, 2008)

Nazi's have penises as well.


----------



## zizou (Jan 13, 2008)

where u guys are downloading marvel book lately? marvel fucked up the komic-live. -_-


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 13, 2008)

Try the 0-Day thread.


----------



## zizou (Jan 13, 2008)

where......?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Can anyone tell me the issue #s where Matt Murdock went to jail?




81          -       86


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 13, 2008)

Tifa said:


> 81 - 86


Thank you.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 13, 2008)

zizou said:


> where......?


Trading post.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 13, 2008)

zizou said:


> where u guys are downloading marvel book lately? marvel fucked up the komic-live. -_-


Careful ... if you are a Marvel  I WILL smash you.


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Try the 0-Day thread.



It does not exist


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 14, 2008)

^ My mistake. Somewhere in the Pimping Thread?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 14, 2008)

Why is every one calling X-Men Legacy "Hippie"


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Why is every one calling X-Men Legacy "Hippie"



It's Uncanny that is Hippie, because the first story is about Cyclops and Emma trying to find/save Angel in San Francisco, that has suddenly become all 70's/hippie because of a spell or some such thing.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 14, 2008)

Ah you gotta love Marvel and its magic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Ah you gotta love Marvel and its magic


I know I do.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know I do.



And the LULZ brought by OMD continues.


----------



## bengus (Jan 15, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> It's Uncanny that is Hippie, because the first story is about Cyclops and Emma trying to find/save Angel in San Francisco, that has suddenly become all 70's/hippie because of a spell or some such thing.



Which is funny to me, because the San Francisco X-Men arcs happened during the Secret Wars II era in the 80s, not the 70s. Storm had a mohawk then and Shadowcat had one of the worst hairdos, definitely 80s. 

Wasn't the 3rd movie set in San Fran as well?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2008)

Speaking of lulz, have you guys read the Ultimates 3 parody?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 15, 2008)

No. Share with us!


----------



## bengus (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah... pls. share...


----------



## Freiza (Jan 15, 2008)

i want the house, the car,


----------



## Deviate (Jan 16, 2008)

Let us all laugh with you Lil m0


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 16, 2008)

Check out 0Day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> No. Share with us!


 


bengus said:


> yeah... pls. share...


 


Deviate said:


> Let us all laugh with you Lil m0


lol my bad, I left. It's in the 0Day thread now though. Black Panther had me laughing the most.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 16, 2008)

Black Panther? You mean Nighthawk of course


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought it was Cap XD


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 16, 2008)

PLOT TWIST!

Cap is actually Grifter Bullseye Hawkeye under the mask.

I mean Cap's got blonde hair, and "Clint" also has blonde hair...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

That parody was a whole lot better than the actual book. 

"Human punches will stop you."


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn you guys, post a link for people that can't access that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Damn you guys, post a link for people that can't access that


Check your inbox.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, I didn't know Eddie Brock got dumped for Scorpion once the symbiote found out about he was dying from cancer! I thought Venom of the Thunderbolts was just a clone or something. How long ago (issue and book please) did "what's his name" become Venom?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 16, 2008)

I thought he auctioned the symbiote off or something like that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, I didn't know Eddie Brock got dumped for Scorpion once the symbiote found out about he was dying from cancer! I thought Venom of the Thunderbolts was just a clone or something. How long ago (issue and book please) did "what's his name" become Venom?



It was an arc in "Marvel Knights: Spider-man", I'm not sure what issue but there were only about 20 of them (it changed to "Sensational Spider-man" just after "The Other").

I want to say it was one of the later arcs, so it was probably 2-3 years ago?

And your description isn't quite accurate.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The symbiote was keeping Eddie Brock alive with his cancer, however Eddie wanted to do something good with his life, so he sold the symbiote to the highest bidder (knowing that he would die after he gave it up) in order to donate the money.

Highest bidder was actually some nobody mob boss who gave it to his son because his son was a wuss.  After Spidey trounced his son the symbiote abandoned him and Scorpion was the one that found it.

Since Scorpion hates Spider-man almost as much as Brock did, this was an acceptable host for the Symbiote, but it would still prefer Eddie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, ok. Thanks guys. 

I kinda feel sorry for Eddie after reading Back in Black. He's pathetic.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That parody was a whole lot better than the actual book.
> 
> "Human punches will stop you."



I couldn't agree more.


@EvilMoogle:  Just need to correct one tiny thing,


*Spoiler*: __ 



The symbiote found Scorpion.  At first Scorpion didn't want it, but Venom is persistent.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm confused. Did Deadpool cause the symbiote outbreak, or is this a second outbreak after the first one was cleaned up?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 16, 2008)

For the one in Mighty Avengers and New Avengers, fingers point to Dr. Doom for some odd reason...I guess it'll be explained in MA since NA is focused on The Hood.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 16, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I'm confused. Did Deadpool cause the symbiote outbreak, or is this a second outbreak after the first one was cleaned up?


I think that that would have happened after the first one.

I love Deadpool!  Why do they have to cancel his book?!?

Also I heard he might get his own series again after Wolverine: Origins is done.  Did I read that here or on another forum?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 16, 2008)

I love Deadpool. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2008)

someone pleeaaaaaaase post scans of the ultimates parody


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ultimate lulz_ 







"Wait! Lemme see your watch"


----------



## Deviate (Jan 17, 2008)

Please tell me there is more. If so, can I please have it sent to my inbox as well kind sir?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 17, 2008)

Deadpool in 2 comics this week, how awesome.

Anyone notice that in New X-Men they mentioned Wolverine didn't have his regen?  Maybe the deal he made started affecting him halfway through this Messiah arc.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 17, 2008)

A piano? Of course, a piano falling on you is just as lethal as fighting Squirrel Girl...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 17, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Deadpool in 2 comics this week, how awesome.
> 
> Anyone notice that in New X-Men they mentioned Wolverine didn't have his regen?  Maybe the deal he made started affecting him halfway through this Messiah arc.



Didn't that guy take away his healing factor for a moment though?  Didn't he do that in an earlier Messiah Complex issue as well?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Deadpool in 2 comics this week, how awesome.
> 
> Anyone notice that in New X-Men they mentioned Wolverine didn't have his regen?  Maybe the deal he made started affecting him halfway through this Messiah arc.



So right after he landed on the island, he quickly went with that Atlantean chick to fight Scimtar, get killed, comes back and does some stuff like fight the Angel of Death, his first love's dad, solves his insane regen and never dying problem before quickly coming back and stabbing Lady Mastermind?

Sounds like Marvel


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sorry, what deal?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 17, 2008)

He didn't have his healing factor because of Scrambler. Then X-23 took care of it and Wolvie was back to dismembering shortly thereafter.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought Laura was just taunting him...


----------



## Deviate (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats the feeling I got from reading that. Speaking of Wolverine losing some of his regen, what exactly are we talking about here? Can he still heal, but not as fast? If his arm is melted away, will it grow back but only slower?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Please tell me there is more. If so, can I please have it sent to my inbox as well kind sir?


I posted it in the Ultimate Marvel thread.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 17, 2008)

He can still heal, just not as fast.  We don't really know to what extent it has been nerfed, he hasn't had to regen from anything since it happened.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 17, 2008)

Loved his "He'll be back in the next crossover" lines.
What book is he in apart from C&D?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> Loved *his* "*He*'ll be back in the next crossover" lines.
> *What book is he in apart from C&D?*


Who are you talking about: Cable, Deadpool, Magneto, Ka-Zar or Wolverine?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 17, 2008)

Deadpool would hear someone say 'I thought he was dead' and say 'He'll be back for the next crossover'

He first refers to Cable, who is back in the current crossover. The next is Magneto, who


*Spoiler*: __ 



Might show up at the end of MC. If not, he will be a part of X-Men Legends.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I love Deadpool.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Referring to this post probably.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2008)

I call that C&D #50 will suck just as much, it not more, than Deadpool #69.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 17, 2008)

NEW SECRET INVASION INFO!



God bless you Frank Cho...


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 18, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Thats the feeling I got from reading that. Speaking of Wolverine losing some of his regen, what exactly are we talking about here? Can he still heal, but not as fast? If his arm is melted away, will it grow back but only slower?



I think the Nerf applies to the fact that he will die if he gets reduced to just his skeleton.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Take 10: 2007's Top Teams [**] *


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Take 10: 2007's Top Teams [**] *



The X-men are were they need to be on that list.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2008)

That whole list is X dominant.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 18, 2008)

Only two of those teams have no x men affiliated characters


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Magneto + car = lulz*


----------



## zizou (Jan 18, 2008)

THE THUNDERBOLTS at the second? lol
i'd put new avangers at #1


----------



## Sylar (Jan 18, 2008)

Where the hell is the Fantastic Four?

Thats just criminal....


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 18, 2008)

Three Initiative Squads made the list?! heh I guess it worked out after all.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 18, 2008)

Can't believe Runnaways made the list...guess they haven't read the last few arcs...

The Order should have been higher...than team is going places (lets hope the negate that stupid 1 year rule...I mean 1 year in the MU is like a decade, but I'd hate for that to continue to be some plot mechanic to get new teams.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 18, 2008)

X-Factor should have been higher. I like Thunderbolt's placing, they have a loving family right there


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2008)

I believe in magneto!!*claps*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2008)

*The Civil War parody is epic lulz [**] *


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm laughing my ass off to these.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 19, 2008)

Those are old but still hilarious, I like #4 the most


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 20, 2008)

But god does reading this again remind me why I hated the story-flow of Civil War. It could have been so much better, but you had to read all the side-issues to get the full flavor of the story, the main one is so bare.

House of M had the same problem.

You'd think Marvel would learn from this...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 20, 2008)

Well WWH was alright, you didn't need to read Heroes for Hire, Incredible Hulk, Iron-Man, Initiative or X-Men to know what was going on. That said, WWH took place just over a day so there wasn't much room for tie-ins


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Comic previews for January 23rd [**] *


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

So many comics I need this week. 

Punisher, Avengers: Initiative, Messiah Complex, Ultimate Iron Man, New Avengers Annual, and oh yeah

CAPTAIN F#CKING AMERICA IS BACK!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So many comics I need this week.
> 
> Punisher, Avengers: Initiative, Messiah Complex, Ultimate Iron Man, New Avengers Annual, and oh yeah
> 
> *CAPTAIN F#CKING AMERICA IS BACK!*


Captain America doesn't come out until next week.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 20, 2008)

Cap isn't back, he's replaced.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol I know where it is man. I was just sayin... It's an official  Marvel site too

I hope it does come out early though. I want to see Red Skull's evil scheme.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 20, 2008)

> Winter Soldier > Steve Rogers


Blasphemer!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

They say that the truth hurts sometimes and the truth is: 
Steve Rogers sucked ass.


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2008)

Blame it on the writers. It's the same with the Hulk.


----------



## zizou (Jan 20, 2008)

so winter soldier was revealed as the new cap or thats just speculation?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

zizou said:


> so winter soldier was revealed as the new cap or thats just speculation?


It's like 99.999% confirmed.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know much of anything about WS, but what is the deal with his arm?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 20, 2008)

It got blown off in WWII, Russians replaced it with a cybernetic one when he became their agent yada yada.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Take 10: 2007's Top Heroes [**] *

Inspite of being in every team and making at least one cameo in every title, Wolverine didn't make the list.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Take 10: 2007's Top Heroes [**] *
> 
> Inspite of being in every team and making at least one cameo in every title, Wolverine didn't make the list.



That's... That's.... FAGGOTRY!!!!!!

They put Cyclops on but no Wolverine?! And why the f#ck is Nova only 4?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it's a pretty fair list. Besides dying, Wolverine hasn't done anything noteworthy in the last year.

Nova is exactly where he should be. He and Cage are representing for the former "C listers" just by being in the top five.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great news! New Avengers' art won't suck anymore. 



David Mack (Kabuki, Daredevil) will be taking over after guest artist Michael Gaydos does issue 38


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 21, 2008)

I like Leinil Yu, nice and gritty


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was going to quote and edit your words to say "nice and shitty", but that'd just be too easy.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 21, 2008)

I dunno why people don't like Leinil Yu's art. He's one of my favourite artists, and am glad he's on Secret Invasion.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Did you see that issue where Wolverine attacked Jessica in the shower?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 21, 2008)

Cage looks like he has indegestion in that cover...I hate that they are going through with this Luke/Jessica break-up storyline. Probably the only believable interracial couple (or only?) Marvel will ever have.

Leinil Yu sucked at fight scenes. The fights with the Hand, and the Hood, I had no idea what the hell was going on.

Wolverine isn't on that list because he isn't shit right now. He is Cyclopse's bitch in all the X-Men books, and he is Luke Cage's bitch in New Avengers. His own book is crap.

This showcases the heroes that have actually done something in the last year. It takes note of the heroes who have really stepped up in the dark times the MU is going through.

The fact that Iron Man is #1 should show you it isn't a hero list in comparison to popularity, or "bad assery".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

Quesada keeps breaking up couples in comics because he can't keep a girlfriend. Sue and Reed Richards are spliting up next.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 21, 2008)

And then Loeb will introduce the Sue/Johnny angle.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 21, 2008)

I was just wondering, what ever happened to the golden rule "No one stays dead in comics except Uncle Ben, Jason Todd and Bucky"? Todd and Bucky are alive, and Uncle Ben was in a Spider-man comic about a year ago.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Golden Rule: No one is dead. NO ONE.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I was just wondering, what ever happened to the olden rule "No one stays dead in comics except Uncle Ben, Jason Todd and Bucky"? Todd and Bucky are alive,* and Uncle Ben was in a Spider-man comic about a year ago.*


But Uncle Ben was dead, and IS dead. It's not like he hasn't been trying...

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 21, 2008)

GOOD NEWS, I SAVED A BUNCH ON MONEY ON MY CAR INSURANCE

Deadpool related.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 21, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> But god does reading this again remind me why I hated the story-flow of Civil War. It could have been so much better, but you had to read all the side-issues to get the full flavor of the story, the main one is so bare.



So true. Cap and Iron Man was either being stupid or rash in the main story. That side story of Cap and Iron Man fighting it in the Avengers mansion was my favorite part of civil war.



LIL_M0 said:


> I was going to quote and edit your words to say "nice and shitty", but that'd just be too easy.



You should have 



NeoDMC said:


> Leinil Yu sucked at fight scenes. The fights with the Hand, and the Hood, I had no idea what the hell was going on.



Exactly. I could barely tell who was attacking or getting attacked. Especially since Yu draws faces like his characters are in pain all the time.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Take 10: 2007's Top Heroes [**] *
> 
> Inspite of being in every team and making at least one cameo in every title, Wolverine didn't make the list.




I can agree with the list. Those who deserve to be there are there. Though i think Maddrox should be higher up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> And then Loeb will introduce the Sue/Johnny angle.


and then Sue will die five pages later... Brilliant!


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 21, 2008)

Which give them the opening to bring back Johnys skrull lover XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Which give them the opening to bring back Johnys skrull lover XD


I see what you did there. 

But seriously, I think that Secret Invasion will be a waste of 50+ comics.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 21, 2008)

With Marvels track record for the last few crossovers I gonna have to agree with you.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone else feel like all of marvels crossovers are one big aristocrats-like joke? And after the 53rd "Big crossover event" Stan Lee will come back from the dead and ask? What the hell do you call this tragedy?" And The Clone of Joe Quesadilla will say "The Marvel Universe!"
For those of you who do not know waht the aristocrats joke is, here ya go:
that Willie Nelson song


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 21, 2008)

The sheer awesomeness that has been Messiah Complex both worries and excites me about SI. I am worried that Marvel has used up their one good crossover, albeit a limited crossover, for the decade, but part of me hopes that MC is the start of a good crossover era of Marvel...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Chatulio said:
> 
> 
> > *With Marvels track record for the last few crossovers* I gonna have to agree with you.
> ...


I guess it all boils down to personal preference. I really liked Civil War where  most of comic related forum didn't. The general vote said WWH was crap but Segan defended it.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Annihilation was excellent but almost no one read it....


----------



## The Sentry (Jan 21, 2008)

I heard Annihilation is good. Where should i start reading it


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I guess it all boils down to personal preference. I really liked Civil War where  most of comic related forum didn't. The general vote said WWH was crap but Segan defended it.



I dont consider Messiah complex or Annihalation to be actual big events since they are only about a small group of marvel lore. Things like HoM and CW crossed over into teh bulk of the marvel universe.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I dont consider Messiah complex or *Annihalation *to be actual big events since they are only about a small group of marvel lore. Things like HoM and CW crossed over into teh bulk of the marvel universe.



Small?

Allow Nova to explain how 'small' it was.




Annihilation is also responsible for the Secret Invasion event happening this year.


----------



## zizou (Jan 21, 2008)

damn dude, now i want to read that. i cant believe i have to search all the books now that komic-live is off to marvel. :\

any links...? plz..?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Try the Comic Request thread.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Small?
> 
> Allow Nova to explain how 'small' it was.
> 
> ...



The event in the marvel universe was big I followed it but it spanned what 5 comics?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

The event itself was 6 issues. However there were about a 4 other miniseries that set it up.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 21, 2008)

Actually the small cast, and the few # of issues is one of the main factors to Annihilation's success.

It is a HUGE scooping storyline, I mean we're talking about Intergalactic War at the highest scale. But it takes place in such a compact story, that it's easy to keep up with, and it is exciting because it goes at a fast pace.

Also, that makes sense that Earth wouldn't know if most of their info comes from Shi'ar. Shi'ar were pussies who stayed out of the conflict, dealing with there crappy SMP Lite also known as Vulcan.

I wish the Rise and Fall of the Shi'ar Empire didn't take place and the X-Men didn't control that part of that particular empire. They deserved to have there asses handed to them after Annihlation...in fact I thought Conquest was going to be about the Shi'ar trying to take over the Universe since they were the only big dogs left.

Alas, we get Emperor Vulcan...what a waste, Annihilation needs to just take over all Cosmic aspects, absorb every fucking thing, and "Annihilation" needs to just become it's own seperate part of Marvel, since Joe Q. can't stand Cosmic and thus all Earth stories won't involve Cosmic.


Also WWH isn't a big event/crossover.

Has anyone referenced it yet? I mean sure we get that "Heh, can't believed that happened in New York", but nothing ever really came of it...it's almost like life goes on after WWH.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 21, 2008)

Its been menitioned a couple of times as that Hulk thing by a couple of comics, but not nearly as much as HoM or CW.

And the Shi'ar were in A: C.  Remember that one Shi'ar chick that got killed by Captain Universe.


----------



## bengus (Jan 22, 2008)

I just got to read Iron Fist yesterday. Was surprised at the reveal at the end about who the Prince of Orphans was. Wondering about the implications of this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 1st Marvel Appearance of a Malibu character:  

Another Golden age character appearance. What's Marvel doing resurrecting Golden Agers? Become DC?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2008)

I knew that the Prince of Orphans was "somebody" on how he revealed his whole name, I just never bothered to look it up. Man he REALLY put a hurting on Davos.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The power of the green mist makes you a whole lot stronger than the power of killing hot chicks


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Chatulio said:
> 
> 
> > *I dont consider Messiah complex or Annihalation to be actual big events* since they are only about a small group of marvel lore. Things like HoM and CW crossed over into teh bulk of the marvel universe.
> ...


I was just about to post a similar response. Althought I really enjoyed reading Civil War, it doesn't take 100 comics to prove a point.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Small?
> 
> Allow Nova to explain how 'small' it was.
> 
> ...



What you posted means nothing, it's small because it had nearly no effect on the 616 Earth (where did you get the idea that it was responsible for the Secret Invasion?)


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2008)

Skrull think they are intitled to the earth. They had no reason to dabble on earth before their planets went boom boom


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 22, 2008)

The Skrull Invasion was a result of the actions of the Illuminati in the Avengers Illuminati #1

The skrull in Annihlation were portrayed as gangs with no central leadership while the one in Illuminati were kinda portrayed to be a central organized unit. All that means is Bendis knows shit about the 616 Cosmic scene, probably thinks Galactus is the name one of Strange's spells


----------



## Deviate (Jan 23, 2008)

> The skrull in Annihlation were portrayed as gangs with no central leadership while the one in Illuminati were kinda portrayed to be a central organized unit.



Not trying to defend Bendis, but who says the Skrulls in Annihilation were an accurate depiction of how Skrulls are intended to act. I'm not an avid Avengers/FF fan, but from what I remember those Skrulls did act just like the ones in Illuminati.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2008)

Not technically gangs.

The Skrull are divided by Warlords. In otherwords, a group of Skrulls, lets say about 1000, are a central organized unit, constantly at war for power in the overall universe.

Not to mention after Annihilation, all the weak warlords were killed off, and only the strongest and most cunning were able to escape Skrull space with what they had.

The Skrulls invading earth are being controlled by a Warlord who has Earth in his/her sights. Really this makes complete sense, but it is also, very, very lame.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2008)

But the Skrull Invasion of Earth began when the Illuminati went to their homeworld, back when they were united (aka they had a king or w/e)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But the Skrull Invasion of Earth began when the Illuminati went to their homeworld, back when they were united (aka *they had a king* or w/e)


Isn't he the same guy that was playing puppetmaster for the 50 State Initiative? I forget which book it was, but he said something along the lines of "... soon we'll have a Skrull in every major city."


----------



## Deviate (Jan 23, 2008)

It might be, but I thought it was just a random Skrull.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But the Skrull Invasion of Earth began when the Illuminati went to their homeworld, back when they were united (aka they had a king or w/e)



So a Warlord found some old decrepid plan that involved the Invasion of Earth, and found that half the work was already done for him by the long dead Emperor.

Fortune shines upon the oppritunist.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

So is Hulking a spy.  I mean he should have been the first indication that something was up.  When he slipped by all the smart people in Civil War


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 23, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> So a Warlord found some old decrepid plan that involved the Invasion of Earth, and found that half the work was already done for him by the long dead Emperor.
> 
> Fortune shines upon the oppritunist.



But if that's true then Bendis is even more of a twat-bag, instead of the warlord trying to reunite the Skrulls under one-banner, he instead trys to overtake a planet full of super-mans, most of which could own the Skrulls as they currently are. Seriously if they're able to produce quasi Super-Skrulls, why the hell weren't they helping in Annihlation?

Sense + Marvel = shit


----------



## Deviate (Jan 24, 2008)

But this plan has been in the making for a couple a years (almost a decade in Marvel time), so why would the Skrulls already on Earth go blow their cover to take their revenge? Earth was always their promise land. Maybe Annihilation to them was a wake call to finally start the Earth invasion plan because they really have nothing else lose.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

But really only a portion of the entire skrull population would be involved with Infiltration if Annihlation is canon

Which means the others are busy squabbling for power


----------



## Deviate (Jan 24, 2008)

The others, as in, the ones that died on the home planets?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

The others as is the other warlords that have more important things to do then over-throw a planet full of mother-fuckers that could shit fuck them over, especially after they got shitcanned by the Annihlation wave

*Skrull Warlord is charge of Infiltration*:Hmmmm, I just got fucked over by Annihlus, my forces are low and my species are too busy in our own border dispute, what should I do? I know, I'll try to fucking take over a planet full of super-humans!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2008)

I always wondered why Spidey got rid of the symbiote...

*Spoiler*: _spider lulz_ 



​


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 24, 2008)

L O MUTHA FUCKIN L!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2008)

he did deadpool got a symbiote or it never happened?
the editor said he may be gettin one in dunno wath issue but I stoped readin cable and deadpool cause the plot was starting to bore me.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't believe The Order was cancelled.

It was probably the best Intiative book besides "The Initiative", it's damn sure better than Mighty/New Avengers.

Anyone read the Young Avengers Presents...meh...but I like how it portrays Patriot. Really these characters are too intresting to keep just sitting around with a finger up their ass.

When it does come back it'll be big, I don't know how Marvel can't see that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2008)

Ugh, see, I always thought "The Order" was one of the weaker comics.

Thunderbolts and New Warriors are way better "Initiative" stories.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

Well your opinion is now null and void...enjoy obscurity.

Fucking New Warriors...god almighty...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 24, 2008)

The Order, I think, just suffered from a lack of decent villains.  Seriously, a gang of super-powered girls?  Lame.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought Young Avengers Present was pretty solid, my favorite line was 'Hey aren't you meant to be stealing cars with your dad?' or something like that


----------



## Sylar (Jan 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The others as is the other warlords that have more important things to do then over-throw a planet full of mother-fuckers that could shit fuck them over, especially after they got shitcanned by the Annihlation wave
> 
> *Skrull Warlord is charge of Infiltration*:Hmmmm, I just got fucked over by Annihlus, my forces are low and my species are too busy in our own border dispute, what should I do? I know, I'll try to fucking take over a planet full of super-humans!



The plan has been in effect since the Kree-Skrull war ended apparently, however the more or less complete and total destruction of the entire Skrull empire forced them to speed up their plans. Basically if it wasn't for the Annihilation Wave, the Secret Invasion would be much more gradual.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2008)

They still have better things to do then take on a tank with a stick

Still makes no sense, why send their best to take over a planet full of super-humans (those quasi Super-skrulls) when their base is getting nuked.


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am also disappointed that the order was cancelled. I thought it was one of the best initiative books to come out. Personally I think the New Warriors book is terrible as it is right now.

I enjoyed Young Avengers. Hopefully they can get that book up and running again.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They still have better things to do then take on a tank with a stick
> 
> Still makes no sense, why send their best to take over a planet full of super-humans (those quasi Super-skrulls) when their base is getting nuked.



Lack of communication? Even so, I still think its because this plan has been in the making for so long, that it would be stupid on their part to blow their cover to go fight the wave.  I mean, if those Skrulls under cover went to go fight the wave, wouldn't the Inhumans be wondering where the hell Black Bolt was?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2008)

They had the technology to make super-super skrulls. Whoever the hell is making them should have used them on uniting the entire Skrull factions, whoever is pulling the strings here is just trying to fight more battles on more fronts


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 25, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> I am also disappointed that the order was cancelled. I thought it was one of the best initiative books to come out. Personally I think the New Warriors book is terrible as it is right now.
> 
> I enjoyed Young Avengers. Hopefully they can get that book up and running again.



I swear to god this is not a sock-puppet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey any of you guys read Damage Control? I thought it was pretty good read all up, one of the best this month


----------



## Deviate (Jan 26, 2008)

I didn't think so. I gues I'm just sick of hearing about World War Hulk. Placing anything these days into timeliine is near impossible.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hey any of you guys read Damage Control? I thought it was pretty good read all up, one of the best this month



That Foster kid annoys the crap out of me though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Captain America is back... 

*Spoiler*: __ 





... so guard your kneecaps!


----------



## zizou (Jan 28, 2008)

for a moment i thought it was the punisher


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, it's definately "Cap butsin caps" omg punz  *[**]*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 28, 2008)

Captain America vs Ultimate Magneto


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2008)

ultimate magneto was in the Ultimates 3, and didn't even extract vengence on those who let his daughter die
His downpowering looses to cap's cap's busting caps GAR 


(I don't think wanda is going to stay dead for long )


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 29, 2008)

Hm, So the Cap is back. The Order has been officially announced is going to get canceled (Fraction said the last issue would be #10 on wordballoon). It's been a week since the first arc of BND has ended. Joe Q will be on The Colbert Report tonight. Have to admit interesting first month on the new year for Marvel.


----------



## The Sentry (Jan 29, 2008)

Lol Cap is back, but who's inside the costume?


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

Its M.O.D.O.K.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 29, 2008)

Anybody know if Elixir and Hellion are going to appear in any of the X books?  As it doesn't seem like they'll be in Young X-men.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

More Captain America...


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm maintaining that some number of hte current New X-Men are going to form the new brotherhood.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I'm maintaining that some number of hte current New X-Men are going to form the new brotherhood.


I think it'll be some of the Academy-X students based on the Young X-Men preview/interview. I hope it's Wither, I miss his emo and self loathing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Its M.O.D.O.K.



Noob. It's obviously Phoenix

Or Galactus


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 29, 2008)

It's the Watcher, duh.

He has to wear the mask though, or the other Watchers will get on his back about "interfering".


----------



## Sylar (Jan 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Noob. It's obviously Phoenix
> 
> Or Galactus



What a stupid theory. 

Its clearly Superman.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> What a stupid theory.
> 
> Its clearly Superman.



ur lacz of sacn proof uderwise boy


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 30, 2008)

Oy Vey...


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 30, 2008)

Bucky Barnes does a good Captain America he just needs some polishing.

WHAT IF SPIDER-MAN VS WOLVERINE

I liked it  Peter becomes a pre cog XD


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2008)

pre cog black ops

sweet


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

Captain America #34 was freakin awesome...


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jan 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Captain America #34 was freakin awesome...



I concur. 

Bucky is the Captian America for our times and I can't wait to see how he interacts with the rest of the Marvel universe. Should be interesting to see his place in the Skrull Invasion event.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm foolishly hoping that the Skrull Invsion (which I'm not reading) just affects the "Avengers/ Initiative" titles (which I don't read). Leave Cap and the X-Men alone... please.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm foolishly hoping that the Skrull Invsion (which I'm not reading) just affects the "Avengers/ Initiative" titles (which I don't read). Leave Cap and the X-Men alone... please.



X-Men definately won't be hugely involved.

Captain America definately will. He's Captain F#cking America and he needs to be fighting green men from space.


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 30, 2008)

That Red Skull is a clever one. 

Bucky is going to be a fine Captain America. I have to say after seeing the new costume in the actual book it looks pretty good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 30, 2008)

House of M Avengers was good. I was happy to see that Black Cat was the 'good' one and that she didn't die. Now we're just going to see how this plays out before a certain little girl with the surname 'Miller' and first name 'Layla' meets them


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jan 31, 2008)

I don'ts see the X-men having any part in the Skrull Invasion for several good reasons: Technically there is no more X-men, Meshiah Complex fallout, and its not particurally a mutant issue. 

Captain America has to be involved, just because he is Captain America. It is Captain America's lot in life: to do Captain America like things the Captain America way. 

Captain America. Captain America. Captain America. Captain America.Captain America. Captain America.Captain America. Captain America.Captain America. Captain America.Captain America. Captain America.Captain America. Captain America. etc.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 31, 2008)

Marvel Zombies:  The Movie


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2008)

I need Jersey mocking scans ASAP

"go be invunerable in jersey" from hulk or "I don't touch jersey rule" from spidey are welcame!


----------



## Deviate (Jan 31, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Marvel Zombies:  The Movie



Thats really cool! So damn well made!


----------



## Sylar (Jan 31, 2008)

Did anyone else catch what the password was for the Baxter Building?

Did it make you throw up a little?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

When I think of reading F4 I wanna throw up a little...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 31, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> When I think of reading F4 I wanna throw up a little...



I think he is talking about an Ironman quote in the "Mighty Avengers" comic.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 31, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> When I think of reading F4 I wanna throw up a little...



I meant in Mighty Avengers #8.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2008)

I get the mesphito part but is there any more meaning that I should be looking for


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I think he is talking about an Ironman quote in the "Mighty Avengers" comic.


 


Sylar said:


> I meant in Mighty Avengers #8.


Oh... 

Has that title gotten any better? Last time I checked it was pretty lame battling Ulron/Ironman/naked Wasp.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 31, 2008)

They're fighting symbiotes now and then they're going to fight Doom in Latveria.

Its good but its the worst of the three Avengers titles.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2008)

It also didn't help that the title was so delayed that we already know what happens from other Marvel titles


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Mephistourich*numbers*

Also my respect for Brian Michael Bendis has quadrupled after reading this issue. This is purely because he was able to list all the named symbiotes and their hosts meaning he doesn't just make crap up


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 31, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Mephistourich*numbers*
> 
> Also my respect for Brian Michael Bendis has quadrupled after reading this issue. This is purely because he was able to list all the named symbiotes and their hosts meaning he doesn't just make crap up



Yeah, I was surprised to see that as well.  But he did miss a view from the Planet of they Symbiotes Arc.  Although they were just random Symbiotes for the symbiote home world.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Well considering how crappy that story was, I don't blame Bendis for forgetting it


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2008)

I finally read all of Mighty Avengers.  I liked it.  

I am looking at all the people who did not get turned into Symbiotes as Skrulls


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone heard about the new Guardians of the Galaxy?* []*


----------



## Hagen (Feb 1, 2008)

Guardians of the galaxy..oh no..noes! 

candidate for worst 90's comic series, worst character designs and worst Captain America ripoff ever. burn in hell Colonel Vance Astrovik! 

eventhough this is a whole new team, the name alone is enough for me to despise them already.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2008)

Locard said:


> Guardians of the galaxy..oh no..noes!
> 
> candidate for worst 90's comic series, worst character designs and worst Captain America ripoff ever. burn in hell Colonel Vance Astrovik!
> 
> *eventhough this is a whole new team, the name alone is enough for me to despise them already.*


It was that bad, huh?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 1, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I finally read all of Mighty Avengers.  I liked it.
> 
> I am looking at all the people who did not get turned into Symbiotes as Skrulls



Wonderman, of course. Luke Cage could be a skrull in denial.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2008)

He or Jessica is a Skrull because how else do you get a Skrull baby


----------



## Deviate (Feb 1, 2008)

Unless they replaced the baby with a Skrull, after its birth.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2008)

Or they impregnated her.  Because in Alias Cage used the backdoor


----------



## Deviate (Feb 1, 2008)

Fur reel?!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah if I remember correctly it caused some controversies.  They don't show anything but it is insinuated


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 1, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Or they impregnated her.  Because in Alias Cage used the backdoor



More like Skrulls get our reproductive systems mixed up with.. well you get the picture.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2008)

LMAO.  Well that explains the 2-3 year pregnancy


----------



## Deviate (Feb 1, 2008)

Marvel time actually explains that. Didn't know Jessica was into that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Unless they replaced the baby with a Skrull, after its birth.



Or before its birth.   

'Course Marvel wouldn't touch "Skrull Abortion" with a ten-foot-pole.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 1, 2008)

I wanted to comment on this and see what you think.



The Symbiote should have affected Simon.



And maybe even Ares.








Sylar said:


> Did anyone else catch what the password was for the Baxter Building?



Here is the scan if anyone wanted to see it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2008)

Man, those Mighty Avengers certainly have a lot on their minds. I haven't seen that many "thought ballons" in comics since, well... ever.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, those Mighty Avengers certainly have a lot on their minds. I haven't seen that many "thought ballons" in comics since, well... ever.



That has seriously been a huge part of the Might Avengers comic.  There are thought balloons in ever panel.  Sometimes more than one.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, those Mighty Avengers certainly have a lot on their minds. I haven't seen that many "thought ballons" in comics since, well... ever.



It has the potential for hilarity though.

Watching Tony try and play nice while he's deciding who's going to try and kill him, watching Jan and Hank's 'polite' conversations, and Ares. Gotta love Ares. 

_Thinking_: Idiot Mortals!!!
Out loud: Idiot Mortals!!!


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 1, 2008)

IMO- too many thought bubbles- sometimes the thought bubbles even outnumber the actual speaking bubbles!!

Seriously!

I may or may not be exaggerating..


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 1, 2008)

Mighty Avengers is almost the equivlent of DC's Countdown.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 1, 2008)

And the reason it isn't is because of a certain former drunk right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> IMO- too many thought bubbles- sometimes the thought bubbles even outnumber the actual speaking bubbles!!
> 
> Seriously!
> 
> *I may or may not be exaggerating..*


No, you're not. Mighty Avengers is awful... 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> And the reason it isn't is because of a certain former drunk right?


lol @ former. Tony still hits the booze off panel.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, those Mighty Avengers certainly have a lot on their minds. I haven't seen that many "thought ballons" in comics since, well... ever.


It could either just be the style they want to use, or it could be setting up for the Skrull Invasion.  If you see thought bubbles, they aren't Skrulls.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 1, 2008)

No, one of the MA is definately a Skrull and they ALL use thought bubbles.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Gooba said:
> 
> 
> > It could either just be the style they want to use, or it could be setting up for the Skrull Invasion. If you see thought bubbles, they aren't Skrulls.
> ...


I was about to say the same thing, Sylar.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2008)

Except Sentry


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2008)

I really want to see them explain letting us see a Skrull's thought bubbles and somehow they are all in character.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Speaking of skrulls, did Cage and Alias' baby become one by drinking Skrull-cow milk? She once had glowing eyes and I'm pretty sure she's not the mutant messiah.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 2, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I really want to see them explain letting us see a Skrull's thought bubbles and somehow they are all in character.



Sleeper Skrull.

Skrullzophrenic.

WereSkrull.

These Skrull puns are killing me.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmm...I just finished reading X-Men: The End...

It had a plot-point about Warskrulls who were attacking the X-Men...but it was never revealed who they were working for (I mean I suppose Cassandra Nova...but she never specifically reveals that they were her troops).

It's all very confusing...very gay ending with some tree of life bullshit that doesn't even make sense and reveals just how fucked up Claremont's view of the X-Men was/is...Aliyah Bishop is hawt though...I wish she was mainstream she is so hawt.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hawtness


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Indeed, she was hawt.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2008)

A testament to the failure of Marvel editors?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 2, 2008)

Speaking of Aliyah was Bishop confirmed killed by cyclops?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Speaking of Aliyah was Bishop confirmed killed by cyclops?


Nope. Bishop is the main "villian" of the new Cable series.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 2, 2008)

Why must the black man always be the villain


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A testament to the failure of Marvel editors?



Um...  *points*  Skrull!  *runs away while your back is turned*

But yeah, maintaining continuity across a page doesn't sound like it should be difficult....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Why must the black man always be the villain


He's not actually the villian, hence the quotation marks. He's trying to save the lives in the future. If the messiah baby grows up, mutants will no longer be extinct, but it ends up slaughtering millions of humans and causing years of anti-mutant oppression. It's a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation

Cable's true motivation has yet to be revealed.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2008)

Why would he who absorbs Cyke's full blast be killed by a random bzaapp?


----------



## zizou (Feb 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No, one of the MA is definately a Skrull and they ALL use thought bubbles.


i have read in some interview that bendis was using those thought bubbles to show who is skrull or who is not.

im sure ms. marvel and wonderman are skrulls.b


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 2, 2008)

Sentry doesn't use thought bubbles


----------



## zizou (Feb 2, 2008)

tony stark uses and he's not a skrull.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 3, 2008)

I got money on Hank Pym and/or Wonder Man being a skrull.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 3, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's not actually the villian, hence the quotation marks. He's trying to save the lives in the future. If the messiah baby grows up, mutants will no longer be extinct, but it ends up slaughtering millions of humans and causing years of anti-mutant oppression. It's a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation
> 
> Cable's true motivation has yet to be revealed.



Why must you make my world so grey M0


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 3, 2008)

Why does Sentry's wife want Tony to find a way to kill him?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Why must you make my world so grey M0


I'm just letting the world know that Bishop is not a villian.


----------



## zizou (Feb 3, 2008)

because sentry freaks her up?

i'm still believe ultron killed his wife and somehow he revived her.


----------



## zizou (Feb 3, 2008)

he may not be a villian but he lost an arm.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 3, 2008)

NA Annual 2 - I actually liked this issue. I dunno if its because Yu wasn't drawing it, or because Bendis actually wrote a cool battle scene, but whatever it was it worked.

FF553 - Interesting twist, but a let down at the same time. I was hoping that Doom was right about Reed. The first issue of this arc had a cool end and it was filled with mystery. The mood takes a 180 by 553, and we find out future Doom is lying. Also some crazy ass time travel stuff. Future Doom ends up going to the Marvel Universe where Hulk killed everyone after WWH, and then himself. I guess to prove that even without Reed, a utopia can occur.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2008)

Deviate said:


> *NA Annual 2 - I actually liked this issue.* I dunno if *its because Yu wasn't drawing it*, or because Bendis actually wrote a cool battle scene, but whatever it was it worked.
> 
> FF553 - Interesting twist, but a let down at the same time. I was hoping that Doom was right about Reed. The first issue of this arc had a cool end and it was filled with mystery. The mood takes a 180 by 553, and we find out future Doom is lying. Also some crazy ass time travel stuff. Future Doom ends up going to the Marvel Universe where Hulk killed everyone after WWH, and then himself. I guess to prove that even without Reed, a utopia can occur.


That's exactly why I liked it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad Luke isn't gonna be around to raise his kid.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 3, 2008)

Emperor Vulcan ruined the character Vulcan for me. I thought Vulcan was the Marvel SBP but noooooooooooooooo, he is a weak coward who gets his ass whooped by Havok. Vulcan doesnt do shit the Imperial guard do all his ass whoppin 4 him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Emperor Vulcan ruined the character Vulcan for me. I thought Vulcan was the Marvel SBP but noooooooooooooooo, he is a weak coward who gets his ass whooped by Havok. Vulcan doesnt do shit the Imperial guard do all his ass whoppin 4 him


My little brother is bigger and stonger than me, yet i can still beat him up. It's a psychological thing man... And if he had been written to be the Marvel's exact SBP equivalent there'd be more people bitching. 

About the Imperial Guard, you have to look at it from a tactical stand point. Vulcan is the Emperor, which means he has an entire empire to rule over. Petty grudges shouldn't get in the way. If you're threatened by five super powered individuals, you send twenty to take them out. Strength in numbers.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd really like to see What if? Annihilation Conquest, where Ultron attacks the Shi'ar and just pwns the hell out of that bich Vulcan and his 'empire'.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Where are Hellion and Elixir going to end up, post Messiah CompleX?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I'd really like to see What if? Annihilation Conquest, where Ultron attacks the Shi'ar and just pwns the hell out of that bich Vulcan and his 'empire'.


How dare you wish harm upon the Emperor?!


Thorn said:


> Where are Hellion and Elixir going to end up, post Messiah CompleX?


Hopefully in supporting roles of X-Force, because I'm not reading anything else.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I'd really like to see What if? Annihilation Conquest, where Ultron attacks the Shi'ar and just pwns the hell out of that bich Vulcan and his 'empire'.



Too bad it wont happen


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 3, 2008)

NA Annual #2 was a bit meh, over to quickly in my opinion, really was just another issue with a different artist


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

I liked it.

The Hood pwned and his forces would of won if it wasn't for Deus ex Dr. Strange.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 4, 2008)

I just read the current run of Iron Fist.

I was missing out.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah Iron Fist is great.  Brubaker is on a roll with his titles.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2008)

I wanna see what are they going to do to Xavin with the skrull invasion


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2008)

I wanna see what they do with Hulkling during the Skrull invasion. He's royalty.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to see Super-Skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't. I mean, he's beyone awesome but every fricken time they draw him he's ALWAYS using the F-4 powers at the same time... 

Even when he's supposed to be just hanging out he's all like, "Flame arm! Rock arm! Stretchy neck! Invisible legs!"


----------



## Hellion (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay I am 2 pages into NAA2 and I love how Bendis is voicing his opinion about "magic" lol

EDIT:  That Bitch Jessica

EDIT2:  Wait I thought no one was supposed to know Spider-mans identity now


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, Xavin is also royalty, of a planet that got distroyed during Anihalation Wave.
He can only use one Fantastic Four power at a time, but, he's been practicing and can sometimes reach two for a short while.
He can also shapshift his wounds away.
His usual attire is a smexy mommab Halle Berry mode, but when in fighting mode, or meeting with the king pin mode, he's smexy young denzel mode.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 4, 2008)

Bendis said in his last interview:

RT: How long have you guys been playing with the Skrull characters that tie-in across the Marvel line? Obviously there is the Skrull in “Runaways” and the one in “Young Avengers.”

BMB: All that stuff is a separate situation from this. This Skrull story has been since issue #1 of “New Avengers,” which actually had a Skrull in it. 



He's not saying they will not be used, but I'm having a feeling they will be used in passing. This is Bendis' story that he has been developing for years and I'm thinking he's mostly concerned about completing his own plot points. Although I could be wrong, and that would make me happy.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> EDIT2:  Wait I thought no one was supposed to know Spider-mans identity now



I am sure that this takes place before OMD and BND.  He is still wearing the black costume in NA, but in OMD & BND he is back to his classic red and blue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Logan #1 preview [**link**] *


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Okay I am 2 pages into NAA2 and I love how Bendis is voicing his opinion about "magic" lol
> 
> EDIT:  That Bitch Jessica
> 
> EDIT2:  Wait I thought no one was supposed to know Spider-mans identity now



Currently both Mighty Avengers and New Avengers take place before WWH. Spidey keeps his costume for a bit after WWH but then changes back to normal for OMD


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh look...more wolverine.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2008)

So who wants to bet many many many stacks of hundred dollar bills, Pym's not really dead?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Oh look...more wolverine.


My thought's exactly... I guess it's the origin of Samurai Logan.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2008)

So wait how many books is Wolverine in?

He's in New Avengers, X-Men, Astonishing X-Men, Uncanny X-Men, New X-men, Mighty Avengers, Logan, X-Force, Ultimate X-men, Ultimates 3, Penance: Relentless, Wolverine: Origins, and Wolverine.

Seriously how many books can this guy be in?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So wait how many books is Wolverine in?
> 
> He's in New Avengers, X-Men, Astonishing X-Men, Uncanny X-Men, New X-men, Mighty Avengers, Logan, X-Force, Ultimate X-men, Ultimates 3, Penance: Relentless, Wolverine: Origins, and Wolverine.
> 
> Seriously how many books can this guy be in?



In all fairness, Astonishing X-Men is finishing up (essentially he's being reassigned to X-Force).

He's only a guest star in New X-Men, Mighty Avengers, and Penance: Relentless.

I think I heard Wolverine: Origins is ending soonish.

That would leave his list of regular appearances at:
New Avengers
X-Force
Wolverine
Logan

Mildly crazy, but not as bad as people make it out.

(How they're going to justify him being on the goody-goody New Avengers and the shadow assassin X-Force I don't know)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So wait how many books is Wolverine in?
> 
> He's in New Avengers, X-Men, Astonishing X-Men, Uncanny X-Men, New X-men, Mighty Avengers, Logan, X-Force, Ultimate X-men, Ultimates 3, Penance: Relentless, Wolverine: Origins, and Wolverine.
> 
> *Seriously how many books can this guy be in?*


He's also guest starred in New Warriors, Runaways, Power Pack and Ultimate Spider-Man. Wolverine and Spider-Man are Marvels "safety net". 


EvilMoogle said:


> In all fairness, Astonishing X-Men is finishing up (essentially he's being reassigned to X-Force).
> 
> He's only a guest star in New X-Men, Mighty Avengers, and Penance: Relentless.
> 
> ...


Maybe, Messiah Complex takes place after Secret Invasion... Maybe


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 5, 2008)

You would think SHIELD and the initiative would have learned it is a bad idea to give a clone such power


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2008)

I'l explain


There are many many skrullverines


When did Jonah Jameson became Luke Perry?


And who else sees that super heroiene being MJ?

Edit: wait, wait, I swear I wrote that before I finish reading


----------



## Sylar (Feb 5, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> You would think SHIELD and the initiative would have learned it is a bad idea to give a clone such power



Still its funny as hell to see Hank Pym begging like a little girl.

And Taskmaster was priceless.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 5, 2008)

True but you would think that if their was chance of being found that he would shrink farther than he was.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 5, 2008)

Both ASM and the Initiative were relatively good, I give them both a solid 7.5 each. I prefer Guggenheim writing ASM and not Slott tbh


----------



## Deviate (Feb 6, 2008)

As much as I hate to admit it, I actually liked ASM. Mostly because of the banter between Jackpot and Peter. I feel the same about the writing staff as OMG Laser does.

Initiative was crazy. I can't believe they killed all of those characters. I actually really liked trauma. The whole second wave seems to be dead. Pym, you've done it again you stupid fuck.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 6, 2008)

The Twelve again was excellent, JMS is doing a good job of exploring how the characters cope in the new world. Black Widow was hawt as usual, which is a plus. Uncanny X-Men was dull, just Emma and Scott talking about some boring stuff


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 6, 2008)

The Initiative kicked ass. KIA is the best villian ever.

And now we are going to see a dual between The Gauntlet and KIA while Taskmaster takes his place as the leader of the Initative (Taskmaster=Coolest teacher ever).

Trauma was killed...but he didn't get to have his threesome with Thor Girl and Cloud 9...he was the only emo looking character that I like.

God I hope Hank is dead.

Edit:

Also I can't wait till War Machine comes back.

"WTF HAVE YOU PEOPLE DONE TO MY BASE?!!?!?"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think those deaths are going to stick, something has to bring them back some how. 

However I won't whine if they do stick because it would be totally unexpected


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2008)

Hank isn't dead, but the others seem to be.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2008)

Ooh, a new Amazing Spider-man!

In this issue:

*Spoiler*: __ 




We meet the new paper director (he's really the "Grey Goblin"/Menace)
We have the first interaction between MJJackpot and Spider-man (witty flirting banter oooh)
We have the first use of "you just hit the Jackpot" referencing Jackpot and Spider-man.
We introduce the surprise new villain.  Uniqueness of uniqueness, he's another Goblin!  (He's also the new paper director)
Daily Bugle's apparently getting renamed to "the D.B."
Spider-man runs out of web fluid!  How original!




All in all I wholeheartedly recommend buying the comic, it's available in black-and-white in "Essential Amazing Spider-man #2" along with ~30 other issues from the 1970's.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 7, 2008)

> God I hope Hank is dead.



No. Way. In. Hell.

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 7, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ooh, a new Amazing Spider-man!
> 
> In this issue:
> 
> ...



Are you sure about that?  I must have missed something when I read it.

Also, What?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 7, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Are you sure about that?  I must have missed something when I read it.
> 
> Also, What?



As to the red, I'm speculating.  Nothing (concrete) indicated that in the issue, I'm just guessing.

As to the blue, I'm being sarcastic 

I'm just annoyed at the fact in 3 issues (4?) they've used the "run out of web fluid" mechanic twice.  And I was really hoping that mechanic was left behind way back when Peter was in High School.

(Seriously, in like issue 20 he decides "wow, running out of web fluid sucks, I better make spare cartridges to carry around with me" so that they could stop using that stupid hackneyed plot.  Did OMD undo that as well?  And if high-school Peter can make web fluid with the stuff in his chemistry kit at home, how the hell expensive can it be to make?)


----------



## zizou (Feb 7, 2008)

i hope he's back to the natural web as soon as he really needs :\

also, the new papper director is a bit old, i'd say.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 7, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> (Seriously, in like issue 20 he decides "wow, running out of web fluid sucks, I better make spare cartridges to carry around with me" so that they could stop using that stupid hackneyed plot.  Did OMD undo that as well?  And if high-school Peter can make web fluid with the stuff in his chemistry kit at home, how the hell expensive can it be to make?)



Damn good point.  It is weird that he could easily make extra cartridges in High School, but can't afford them now.  I don't recall hearing or reading that they were expencive to make, with the exception of the Ult. Universe.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 7, 2008)

Initiative was pretty good.
Shame about Thor Girl, i liked her, she was owned pretty bad.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 7, 2008)

zizou said:


> *i hope he's back to the natural web as soon as he really needs :\*
> 
> also, the new papper director is a bit old, i'd say.



Mention anything related to the 'Other' and I will castrate you


----------



## Sylar (Feb 8, 2008)

So wait does that mean that the whole 'higher power' being responsible for him being Spiderman plot line been dropped?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah, aperently mephisto didn't get the memmo


----------



## Deviate (Feb 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Mention anything related to the 'Other' and I will castrate you



Actually that power came before the Other. In that Avengers Arc in Spec. SM by Jenkins.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 9, 2008)

As for Hank being dead, I might believe it if they hadn't gone out of their way to talk about shrinking down to the quantum level or whatever two issues before, the conversation between him and Scott Lang's daughter.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 9, 2008)

I wonder if Spiderman is back 2 being a class 10 weakling


----------



## The Rook (Feb 10, 2008)

So safe to officially dub the New Avengers the "Street Avengers"?  

Does anyone think Immortal Iron Fist might actually fit into mainstream continuity?  That would make him the team's strongest fighter, right?

So when exactly did WWH take place

Mighty Avenger fight-Japan-Plan Crash due to Ultron-Hood Round 1-Hood Round 2


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 10, 2008)

The Rook said:


> So safe to officially dub the New Avengers the "Street Avengers"?
> 
> *Does anyone think Immortal Iron Fist might actually fit into mainstream continuity?* That would make him the team's strongest fighter, right?
> 
> ...


I would hope not. Immortal Iron Fist is too busy being bad ass to go back to being a Dracula collar/ house shoe wearing background character.


----------



## Id (Feb 10, 2008)

Other than Exodus reduced to a mutant footer (what the hell his appearance in X-Men Anniversary kicked ass).  X-Men Messiah kicked ass.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 10, 2008)

I think Iron Fist's book is in continuity, since Stark came to office to make him register at some point in his series. Unless I imagined all of that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I think Iron Fist's book is in continuity, since Stark came to office to make him register at some point in his series. *Unless I imagined all of that.*


*Shakes magic 8-ball* Signs point to yes... unless you mean in NA lol

I don't think that book is in continuity with anything. Heroes for Hire, Misty and Colleen, parted ways after WWH while Luke Cage was elswhere... being bad-ass.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Either way, Iron Fist's written pretty well, thanks to Brubaker.


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 10, 2008)

I was working under the assumption that Immortal Iron Fist was set sometime before Civil War.

It'd fit in continuity then right?

I mean there's nothing to indicate it's set in a post CW world is there??


----------



## The Rook (Feb 10, 2008)

Hydra mentions the registration act in the first issue.  Heroes for Hire are frequently referenced as pro reg heroes.  And Luke's New Avengers are mentioned a few times.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 10, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I was working under the assumption that Immortal Iron Fist was set sometime before Civil War.
> 
> It'd fit in continuity then right?
> 
> *I mean there's nothing to indicate it's set in a post CW world is there??*


I take back what I said earlier. It's seems to be set immediately after Civil War. Have you read IIF #0 (part of Civil War: Choosing Sides)? 


*Spoiler*: _IFF #0_ 















I'm not a big continuity nerd, so it really doesn't matter. As long as the book is consistant within itself and tells a great story, I'll continue to read it.


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 11, 2008)

Ah! Missed those details 

Was focusing more on the ass kickery and martial arts goodness


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 11, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Ah! Missed those details


Yeah, I wouldn't have caught it either if I hadn't been reading Civil War again.





Green Lantern said:


> Was focusing more on the ass kickery and martial arts goodness


I know, it's great. What I like the most is actually a very small thing, the orange "emphasis" circles. lol It makes me think of an old Jackie Chan movie... before he downgraded from bad-ass to just cool.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 11, 2008)

Annyone notice how Osborn in Thunderbolts looks a lot like Tommy Lee Jones?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 11, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Annyone notice how Osborn in Thunderbolts looks a lot like Tommy Lee Jones?



I made the same connection.  I thought they were only doing that kind of thing with the Ultimate universe.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 11, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Annyone notice how Osborn in Thunderbolts looks a lot like Tommy Lee Jones?



Strangely enough I think it kind of fits....

If you reread Civil War, you'd notice that sometimes Peter Parker and Jameson look exactly like Tobey Maguire and J.K. Simmons...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Actually that power came before the Other. In that Avengers Arc in Spec. SM by Jenkins.



Hmmmm?

I thought we're talking about how in the Other, Pete's webbing came from his own body. Or was that not connected to the Other and he had that before?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hmmmm?
> 
> I thought we're talking about how in the Other, Pete's webbing came from his own body. Or was that not connected to the Other and he had that before?



It was before the Other.  About the same time that "Avengers: Disassembled" happened he got the organic web shooters.

Which, according to the mythos that is BND, he still has, he just apparently doesn't remember them


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2008)

so what does he thinks those two hole in his wrists are?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> so what does he thinks those two hole in his wrists are?


Track marks.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

New Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I think Starlord has the coolest fucking helmet.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

Rocket Raccoon is a badass.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn the raccoon, DRAX WHO MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE A HISTORY OF DESTROYING IS BACK!!!!


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 12, 2008)

A team with Star Lord, Drax, and Rocket Racoon in it has to be one of the best team set ups ever. 

I'm really excited about cosmic marvel now. With Nova doing so well and this promise of a second solid cosmic title, I'm sold on Marvel's direction in the cosmic sense.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

Cosmo's going to make an appearance in the Guardians of the Galaxy.  Hopefully their base is where Cosmo lives, and he makes regular appearances.  I must have more Cosmo!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

!1! (WE3) > Cosmo


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 12, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Cosmo's going to make an appearance in the Guardians of the Galaxy.  Hopefully their base is where Cosmo lives, and he makes regular appearances.  I must have more Cosmo!


Having Cosmo on the team increases the badass level by 5. 
Scooby Doo and all those other talking dogs got nothing on Cosmo! 

I also saw in that article that they might be involved with the skrull invasion. Do you think that they will actually interact with earth or will they be religated to handling the skrulls that are not on earth but are planning to come to earth in the full invasion?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

So who do they have sure?

Starlord, Rocket Raccoon, Drax, Gamora, Wrath (meh), and Cosmo.

The lack of Groot disturbs me.

The lack of Super-Skrull worries me.

The lack of Nova angers me. Think Nova will be the Wolverine of the Cosmic Marval?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2008)

Coaxmetal said:


> Having Cosmo on the team increases the badass level by 5.
> Scooby Doo and all those other talking dogs got nothing on Cosmo!
> 
> I also saw in that article that they might be involved with the skrull invasion. Do you think that they will actually interact with earth or will they be religated to handling the skrulls that are not on earth but are planning to come to earth in the full invasion?



 I hope they make an earth appearance.  I'm not sure how the regular earthlings would handle this badassery.



Sylar said:


> So who do they have sure?
> 
> Starlord, Rocket Raccoon, Drax, Gamora, Wrath (meh), and Cosmo.
> 
> ...



It's actually not Wrath, but Adam Warlock.  I'm not sure if him looking like Wraith means anything or not.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

I expect it to be crap, Abnett and Lanning just can't write anything bigger than solo Nova

They certainly can't get Starlord and Rocket Racoon right, especially after the Starlord mini (Groot: Well, I am Groot/ I am Groot. WTF? Seriously get creative, there's two writers that can't do the job that a single writer did)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So who do they have sure?
> 
> Starlord, Rocket Raccoon, Drax, Gamora, Wrath (meh), and Cosmo.
> 
> ...


"I am Groot" is awesome.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 12, 2008)

Thorn said:


> It's actually not Wrath, but Adam Warlock.  I'm not sure if him looking like Wraith means anything or not.



Are you sure? Looks an awful lot like Wrath....

Oh yeah and Quasar is in it too.

Team Lineup
Starlord
Drax
Rocket Raccoon
Quasar
Wrath/Adam Warlock
Gamora
Cosmo (yay!)

Hopefully Groot and Nova will join up as well.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it is Adam aswell.

I wouldn't count out Groot yet just because he isn't in the picture. Cosmo is going to make an appearance and he isn't in the picture either. 

I think Nova doesn't need to be in this comic full time, he already has his own book. Putting him with the team would probably overload the awesome factor in the book and cause it to explode.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2008)

Coaxmetal said:


> I think it is Adam aswell.
> 
> I wouldn't count out Groot yet just because he isn't in the picture. Cosmo is going to make an appearance and he isn't in the picture either.
> 
> I think Nova doesn't need to be in this comic full time, *he already has his own book. Putting him with the team would probably overload the awesome factor in the book and cause it to explode.*




James Howlett


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2008)

Coaxmetal said:


> I think it is Adam aswell.
> 
> *I wouldn't count out Groot yet just because he isn't in the picture.* Cosmo is going to make an appearance and he isn't in the picture either.
> 
> I think Nova doesn't need to be in this comic full time, he already has his own book. Putting him with the team would probably overload the awesome factor in the book and cause it to explode.


He might just be in "twig form" again.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> James Howlett



Over-saturation.


----------



## Id (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone know, in which comics did Hyperstorm appear in Exiles run?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Are you sure? Looks an awful lot like Wrath....
> 
> Oh yeah and Quasar is in it too.
> 
> ...



It is warlock. Look at the energy around his hands it is not black plus he is missing his wip/gun.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

Anybody else see something wrong with this picture?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Other than the super sturdy chair Ironman is sitting in... No.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

lol I noticed that also

But notice someone doing something they shouldnt be able to?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2008)

yes.
Black bolt is missing 


That and it looks like they're covering up a dead whore
That's what I was suposed to say right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> lol I noticed that also
> 
> But notice someone doing something they shouldnt be able to?


I hope you aren't referring to Xavier walking...


Banhammer said:


> *yes. **Black bolt is missing *
> 
> That and it looks like they're covering up a dead whore
> That's what I was suposed to say right?


 
No he's not. He turned into Elektra and hid in the bodybag.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hope you aren't referring to Xavier walking...


Wasnt he still in the chair like 4 pages ago?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope. He's been walking since M-Day.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

WTF 

My world is turned upside down


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 13, 2008)

he's been walking since house of M


----------



## Sylar (Feb 13, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> WTF
> 
> My world is turned upside down



Well the Hulk tried to correct that paticular problem.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Well the Hulk tried to correct that paticular problem.



Hulk has failed at alot of things...


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 13, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> lol I noticed that also
> 
> But notice someone doing something they shouldnt be able to?



Dr. Strange and Tony being in the same room?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> Wasnt he still in the chair like 4 pages ago?



Uhhhhh......was it that hard too look back through the comic yourself?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Dr. Strange and Tony being in the same room?



That was an astral projection of Strange, I believe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

Thorn said:


> That was an astral projection of Strange, I believe.



He came with his real body later


----------



## Deviate (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone read these?

NA 38 - I kinda think that Luke jumped the gun by splitting with his wife. Or maybe I just don't appreciate whats going on with his life with the registration act and the Skrull crap. Black Widow sured acted a little Skrully in this issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

New Spider Man

in the first page, I realise what this whole one more day crap is all about

Quesada is going through a middle age crsissis


----------



## Sylar (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't get it...

Why couldn't NA 38 be the Annual 2 and the Annual 2 be 38.

I mean hell plot wise nothing really happens in 38.

EDIT: Anybody read the Punisher MAX one-shot?

Fricking LOL moment.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> Why couldn't NA 38 be the Annual 2 and the Annual 2 be 38.
> 
> ...


There was a Punisher MAX one-shot?! Urge to kill RISING...


----------



## Deviate (Feb 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> Why couldn't NA 38 be the Annual 2 and the Annual 2 be 38.
> 
> ...



But Annnuals are longer than regular issues, right? So why would you want more of nothing? Nothing really happened, but this is all plot development, so it was needed.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

well, now that I found out that OMD is just a harsh case of man-opausa, I think we should just, wait it out.


----------



## deathgod (Feb 14, 2008)

I actually liked NA 38, nothing action wise happened, it was more down to earth focusing on Luke's and his wife's problems, the MA learning about the Skrulls. I liked it, it's nice to take a break from all the action and get an issue focusing on the human issues superhero's face.

Punisher was great. I haven't checked out Spidey yet but will in a moment. Honestly I'm enjoying the BND story. Maybe because I know(or believe) in the end that Spidey and MJ are gonna get together again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

If Flash goes to jail for this, I'll laugh my ass off
*Spoiler*: _pic_ 





​


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

And then
Jackpot was mary jane
 TUUM DUUM DUUM


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 14, 2008)

Somehow I know it would be her.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2008)

It's obviously Aunt May


----------



## Deviate (Feb 15, 2008)

> Maybe because I know(or believe) in the end that Spidey and MJ are gonna get together again.



As much I as loved them as a couple, bringing them back together again, even without marrying them, would feel cheap. Especially after their marriage getting anal fisted by Joe Q.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 15, 2008)

Spidey and MJ made #6 on Marvel.com's top 10 couples. What surprised me was that the "low-point" in their relationship was not BND.

On a side note, hooray for Kitty and Piotr for being number one, although that relationship is looking to end shortly as well.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 15, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Spidey and MJ made #6 on Marvel.com's top 10 couples. What surprised me was that the "low-point" in their relationship was not BND.
> 
> On a side note, hooray for Kitty and Piotr for being number one, although that relationship is looking to end shortly as well.



do you have a link


----------



## Sylar (Feb 16, 2008)

Well well...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh snap! Double posts?!


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 17, 2008)

Just read the preview for the final issue of Cable and Deadpool, and Deadpool officially becomes the first person to mention Brand New Day outside of the Spider-man comics.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 17, 2008)

It was bound to happen...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

> ​
> *MARVEL 1985 #1 (of 6)*
> Before SECRET INVASION?before WORLD WAR HULK?before CIVIL WAR? The most powerful super-villains in the Marvel Universe gather their might to wreak havoc on the one place they?ve never before set foot?YOUR WORLD! As mankind?s enemies cut a swath of destruction with unprecedented ferocity and ruthlessness, *the fate of the planet rests in the hands of one person: Toby, a 13-year-old boy who holds the key to uniting his comic-book idols, the Marvel Heroes! *


 
*needs facepalm smiley again


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

What the FUCK?

Okay, what are they smoking over at Marvel because it has to be some good shit to come up with wacky, out-there crap like this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

I bet It'll be something like "The Never Ending Story" and the kid will be stuck in the library reading comics... *needs facepalm smiley again

Also, with the exception of the kid, the art looks horrible. I mean, WTFs up with Hulk? Did he suddenly get Bell's Palsy or something?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2008)

starting to catch up with all the Civil War tie ins I missed out on, really starting to get into the Thunderbolts, Zemo is awesome though I hear he gets retconned out of existance or something and gets replace with Norman Osborn.

...

What major fuck ups are going to occur with Osborn due to the fact that his son never died?  Also does Osborn still know Peter is Spidey?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2008)

Osborn new before the unmasking so yes he still does.


----------



## Glued (Feb 18, 2008)

I was reading Marvel Civil War comic and in it Sentry was fighting Crusher Creel. Creel tries to absorb Sentry's power. Sentry says, "You couldn't even handle the power of a single planet, what makes you think you can handle the power of a million exploding suns."

Sentry starts releasing his powers. Creel is say, "No take it back."

Creel is then dissolved into photons, electrons and solar wind, but at the bottom of the page, it says, "And you just know he'll be back" 

How exactly can Creel come back, he is nothing, but particles and solar wind.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2008)

As a Skrull?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 18, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> Osborn new before the unmasking so yes he still does.



Nope, no one knows who Spidey is at the moment.

Not MJ (who knew before the wedding)
Not Aunt May (who knew quite early in Spidey's career but didn't say anything)
Not Osborn (who's entire character + hatred was dependent on it)
Not SHIELD (who kept detailed files on him)
Not the Avengers (who also kept detailed files on him)

And nobody's curious at all about why they don't remember anymore!  It's magic!  Stop asking questions!

:gag


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2008)

That's f****** up.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 18, 2008)

That little kid with a flashlight is so badass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2008)

These days, there's so little to be read from Marvel that has quality.

X-books have definitely made a comeback thanks to Messiah CompleX. But will they keep the momentum? We'll see!

Captain America and Nova continue to be great.

After that. . . that's pretty much it, from what I can think of.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 18, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> These days, there's so little to be read from Marvel that has quality.
> 
> X-books have definitely made a comeback thanks to Messiah CompleX. But will they keep the momentum? We'll see!
> 
> ...



Iron Fist, you whore!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Iron Fist, you whore!


I agree!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn. . . I forgot about Iron Fist.

For that crime, I will commit senpukku!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2008)

No, you should just read Ultimates 3... It's a far harsher punishment.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2008)

RARGH RED HULK TIME BITCHES






> “I wanted to bring a danger back to the book,” writer Jeph Loeb says. “The Red Hulk is the kind of Hulk we haven’t seen before — a thinking, calculating, brutal weapon-toting kind of Hulk. … Everything the Green Hulk isn’t, the Red Hulk is.”




so according to this the Red Hulk is Bruce Banner?


----------



## deathgod (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm liking Marvel's Brand New Day but I agree with ya on the lack of quality Marvel titles lately. I can't complain much tho, i'm grateful I can ever read any Marvel titles


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2008)

What about Incredible Herc? That Amadeus Cho is some crafty twerp. Plus seeing Ares getting pwned makes me laugh.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> RARGH RED HULK TIME BITCHES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well most likely not if you've read the first issue but since it's Loeb we're talking about, he's probably even forgot that WWH even took place


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2008)

Only with Tim Sale is Loeb good.

Elsewhere, his stories are "eh" to "fail".


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 19, 2008)

Didn't Loeb made Heroes?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 19, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> These days, there's so little to be read from Marvel that has quality.
> 
> X-books have definitely made a comeback thanks to Messiah CompleX. But will they keep the momentum? We'll see!
> 
> ...



THUNDERBOLTS!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ULTIMATE IRON MAN II!!!!!!!!! 

ULTIMATE SPIDERMAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Didn't Loeb made Heroes?



_*NO*_

He only advises since the creator of the show never read a comic book and continually goes "hey has anyone ever made a magnetic guy before" then Loeb facepalms.

he's also the guy who does all of Isaac Mendez's artwork


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 19, 2008)

Loeb has no right to facepalm...his entire career is a facepalm.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2008)

wait sorry I meant to say Sale.  Loeb is just a producer.

anyways his _entire_ career isn't a facepalm, he did write Long Halloween and a couple other good stuff with Sale.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Which did you like better?*

*Amazing Spider-Man #38 "The Conversation"*
or 
*Ultimate Spider-Man #111 "The Talk"*

Both deal with Aunt May finally confronting Peter about being Spider-Man, and both were very well written. Which did you thik was better?


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> wait sorry I meant to say Sale.  Loeb is just a producer.
> 
> anyways his _entire_ career isn't a facepalm, he did write Long Halloween and a couple other good stuff with Sale.



To be fair I've only liked Loeb's DC works. I haven't really taken a liking to any of his Marvel.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2008)

the Amazing Spiderman "Conversation" one was better......because at the time Peter's already an adult and there is nothing Aunt May can do anything about it.......and it was much more emotional than the Ultimate Spidey one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shadow said:


> the Amazing Spiderman "Conversation" one was better......*because at the time Peter's already an adult and there is nothing Aunt May can do anything about it.......*





Shadow said:


> and it was much more emotional than the Ultimate Spidey one


I agree.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2008)

DEADPOOL IS IN THE WOLVERINE MOVIE!!!! 


also Ultimates 1 and 2 are fucking win.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you serious? Where did you hear this?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Are you serious? Where did you hear this?



Link removed


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

I could see them factoring Deadpool into the movie, but Gambit


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gambit will have a walk on cameo.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

A cameo as in his name being mention ala X2. Or some random guy walks buy and blows something up?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

He'll be in the background playing spades before a fight scene.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2008)

Chatulio, what comic is your sig from?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 20, 2008)

I really hope they make a Deadpool spinoff with Ryan Reynolds, I'd look forward to it even more than this Wolverine movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Gooba, why aren't you sexin-in-the-konoha?

Or a better question, why is everyone else?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 20, 2008)

I think anyone who has a custom name was not included in whatever code was used to give everyone a surname.

Maybe this is something bath house related. I haven't been there in ages...


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

I wonder Josh Holloway is still going to play Gambit...


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought he said he wasn't interested, something about Gambit being similar to Sawyer in Lost.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

Hopefully he'll change his mind.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I wonder Josh Holloway is still going to play Gambit...



someone didn't click the link 



> Gambit will be played by Taylor Kitsch (Friday Night Lights, Snakes On A Plane) while Ryan Reynolds (Smokin' Aces) dons the mask of Deadpool. Both may possibly be in line for spin-off movies as well.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

I CAN'T BE BOTHERED TO CLICK THESE SO CALLED 'LINKS'!!! 

Meh Holloway would be a way better Gambit.

Renolds as Deadpool holds serious potential though...


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 20, 2008)

He wisecracked his way through Blade 3.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 20, 2008)

Ultimates 3 sucks because they're just turned everyone into suckier versions their 616 counterparts. I mean even the costumes are the same now! 

Just thought I'd say.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Poor Spidey. He's always getting blamed for everyone's screw ups.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> Chatulio, what comic is your sig from?



Witchblade is the one with the gauntlet. The Angelus is the one with the horns.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Witchblade is the one with the gauntlet. The Angelus is the one with the horns.



...

that's not an answer to the question he asked


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Chatulio said:
> 
> 
> > Witchblade is the one with the gauntlet. The Angelus is the one with the horns.
> ...


lol

Most likely it's just fan art of the two characters.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Witchblade is the one with the gauntlet. The Angelus is the one with the horns.


Alright, Witchblade...don't know her. Angelus...don't know her either.

Well, what comic?

Edit @Lilmo (I'll call you like that from now on): fanart or not, the characters must be from somewhere.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> Alright, Witchblade...don't know her. Angelus...don't know her either.
> 
> *Well, what comic?*
> 
> *Edit @Lilmo (I'll call you like that from now on): fanart or not, the characters must be from somewhere.*


Witchblade has her own self-titled book. I've never heard of Angelus though.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> Alright, Witchblade...don't know her. Angelus...don't know her either.
> 
> Well, what comic?
> 
> Edit @Lilmo (I'll call you like that from now on): fanart or not, the characters must be from somewhere.



Witchblade is the name of the comic.  (sorry i wasn't clear) Angelus is a character that pops into various TopCow comics. Like The darkness etc.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

runaways is finally here

yes 

Goodbye joss whedon, you lazy sunnuvabitch!


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Isn't there one more whedon issue? Did anyone read The Order? I'm really unhappy that it's being cancelled.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was gonna start reading The Order, but then I heard it was being cancelled.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

shit, there's one more whedon 



			
				jackpot said:
			
		

> Hey Tiger, did you miss me? But the way, have I told you that I'm not mary jane? Because I'm defintly not!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

It's be great is Jackpot were Sarah what-her-face. I mean, at least there'd be a clean slate to why she has super powers. 

MJ on the other had was, what... bitten by a radioactive slot machine?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

So here's my thoughts on Ultimates 3 #3....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Iron Man is obviously Ultron or something like that... (Le Gasp!)
Nick Fury is CLEARLY the Black Panther. (No one else is able to get Logan that civil).
Clint is going to completely snap and start trying to kill everyone next issue. (Le Gasp II!)
Wanda will be alive by the end of the U3 #5. (Reality warping powers)
Next issue will feature Skrulls. (They've used up every major other plotline from the 616 verse)


----------



## Thorn (Feb 20, 2008)

Black Panther should be a white person, just to throw everybody off.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

NATASHA ROMANOV?!?!?

IS THAT YOU?!?!?!!

Eh I'd buy it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Terror Inc 5 of 5 made the mini series drop from "kinda cool" to "meh..."


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 20, 2008)

Speaking of The Order (since nobody else is talking about it)

I so totally called Becky and Milo getting together.

God...Runnaways has just runnaway from any inclination of good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2008)

Loeb's Hulk is crap so far.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 20, 2008)

So Rick is a Blue Abomination...

And Red Hulk proves once again that despite being apparently the world's most powerful organization everyone and their mother can just waltz into the SHEILD Helicarier or other highly advanced facilities and beat the crap out of Tony Stark. 

Can we get a list of people who have beaten the holy sh#t out of Tony in the last year?

Captain America
Bucky
Spiderman
Hulk
Red Hulk
Thor
Ultron
etc.

Its getting kind of sad...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 20, 2008)

Tony needs a update on his rogues gallery anyway...

I followed the Order for about 3 issues before dropping it. Found it boring.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2008)

Cho is an issue away from making him suffocate on his own excrement.  He won't stay a villain for more than an issue or two though.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So Rick is a Blue Abomination...
> 
> And Red Hulk proves once again that despite being apparently the world's most powerful organization everyone and their mother can just waltz into the SHEILD Helicarier or other highly advanced facilities and beat the crap out of Tony Stark.
> 
> ...



Just because he is the greatest mother fucker ever to be created in comic space...

Everyone author has to beat up on him to feel good about themselves and join in on the "cool crowd" mentality produced by Civil War...where all the sellouts "losers" are apart of the corrupt and evil Initiative, and all the cool people (pretty much just the New Avengers, Thor, and Hulk) are non-registered jobless hippies.

The bitches...


----------



## Thorn (Feb 20, 2008)

I loved the Iron Man vs. Doom fight in Mighty Avengers.  The armor readouts were awesome.  Sentry also had a nice showing... for once.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2008)

A blue Abomination? There has been a blue Hulk before. Wonder how those would match up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just read red Hulk #2... Glad I didn't pay for it. 


Wasn't "Kick-Ass #1" due today? It seems like it'll be a fun read.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So here's my thoughts on Ultimates 3 #3....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



aren;t the chiurls (or however the fuck they're spelled) the Ultimate equivalent of Skrulls?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

They're like a sub race of Skrull. Skrulls are still Skrulls in the Ultimateverse. Read "President Thor" on Ultimate F4.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

God Ares is so f#cking hilarious in Hercules...

Why can't Bendis write him like that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2008)

Because Bendis with mainstream Marvel Comics involves pages of thought bubbles and dialogue and little continuity.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 21, 2008)

I need someone unbiased's opinion, is Incredible Herc as awesome as I think it is?  The fanboy in my is just overflowing, since it combines my love for the mythological Herc with nostalgia since he was the first guy I was ever a fanboy of.  

I think Black Widow said it best...


Plus they even gave Cho an Ozymandias moment.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2008)

I, too, think that The Incredible Hercules is a great comic, so far. I've yet to read a boring issue.

If it keeps up like this, I'd easily say it's up there with Nova IMO.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I need someone unbiased's opinion, is Incredible Herc as awesome as I think it is? The fanboy in my is just overflowing, since it combines my love for the mythological Herc with nostalgia since he was the first guy I was ever a fanboy of.
> 
> I think Black Widow said it best...
> 
> ...


I haven't read it... Actually,  I never gave it a chance as it seemed to be spawned from WWH. However, after seeing Wonder Man get cold clocked with a cinder-block *[link]* I gotta see what happens next.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I need someone unbiased's opinion, is Incredible Herc as awesome as I think it is?  The fanboy in my is just overflowing, since it combines my love for the mythological Herc with nostalgia since he was the first guy I was ever a fanboy of.



It is an awesome book and Ares is hilarious, although Cho is beginning to piss me off...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Loeb's Hulk is crap so far.



Oh. What a surprise. I guess we shouldjust...hahahahahha:rofl

I can't say it with a straight face, sorry


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 21, 2008)

I like the way that Cho could go evil. He'd be a really good villain.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 21, 2008)

He's not going evil.  I don't really care what happens to him as long as he doesn't dominate Incredible Hercules.


----------



## Id (Feb 21, 2008)

Marvel Comics experts I need your assistance.
Super Adaptoid: what are its limits, weakness and exploitations?


----------



## The Rook (Feb 21, 2008)

Imagination

Conquest really sucks


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Imagination
> 
> Conquest really sucks


I concur on both accounts.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

NAY!!

FOR CONQUEST HAS GROOT!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 21, 2008)

Does Black Widow not like Herc?  I can't figure out what was fucking bleeped out!  There are just so many four letter words I can put there!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

"You''s always be Gumbhercules"


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

Conquest needs Beta Ray Bill to make his comeback after his mini and the Asgardians coming back, and just WRECK SHIT UP




Hulk 2's starting to confuse me with all the different people transforming now


----------



## Thorn (Feb 21, 2008)

Hulk is just filler.  Ignore it, and it'll go away.  Conquest needs somebody epic and new, yet not lame like Phylla...  I want to see Gravity in an Annihilation series.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 21, 2008)

Phylla herself isn't bad just poorly written 




Gooba said:


> I need someone unbiased's opinion, is Incredible Herc as awesome as I think it is?  The fanboy in my is just overflowing, since it combines my love for the mythological Herc with nostalgia since he was the first guy I was ever a fanboy of.
> 
> I think Black Widow said it best...
> 
> ...



The part with the puppy was really sad


----------



## Gooba (Feb 21, 2008)

> Does Black Widow not like Herc? I can't figure out what was fucking bleeped out! There are just so many four letter words I can put there!


Here is some context:


I am pretty sure she is saying "Fucking Hercules!" because she is so in awe.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

is 5 the latest issue in the new Thor series?


because its good to see
*Spoiler*: __ 



Doom back in


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 21, 2008)

Hurting the puppy was a bad move by Black Widow. If Cho goes evil it's all her fault. I thought she would have been nice enough to make him land on his back.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 21, 2008)

I recently read Infinity Gauntlet, and now I hate Conquest even more.  Why would billions of deaths from Annihilation force Warlock's mind into chaos if he can take half of the life in the universe disappearing in a single instant.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

The Rook said:


> I recently read Infinity Gauntlet, and now I hate Conquest even more.  Why would billions of deaths from Annihilation force Warlock's mind into chaos if he can take half of the life in the universe disappearing in a single instant.





he doesn't have his pimp cape?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 21, 2008)

The Rook said:


> I recently read Infinity Gauntlet, and now I hate Conquest even more.  Why would billions of deaths from Annihilation force Warlock's mind into chaos if he can take half of the life in the universe disappearing in a single instant.



From the way I understand it during his "rebirth" He was not mentally prepared for the backlash the loss of life that annihalation caused.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2008)

Really I don't know what the hell is wrong with the higher-ups at Marvel. They're letting guys like Bendis and Loeb have free reign over their main two comic groups (616 and Ultimate) even though their books are easily the worst. 

They should give the other writers more leeway, Slott is doing a solid job on the Initiative even though his Spidey work leaves a little to be desired. 
Pak, although WWH was stupid, is still a writer I respect and I enjoy his work on both Warbound and Herc. 
Same with Millar, Civil War was just ten kinds of stupid but pretty much every other Marvel title he wrote was nothing short of great, Guggenheim is doing a excellent job filling in for JMS with his work on Spidey and is starting to redeem the whole BND for me, he does an excellent job of bringing Spidey back to his roots. 
Brubaker (sp?) did a nice job with his run of Wolverine, made him cool again (not 'regen lul') and I'm only hearing good things about Iron Fist.
Ellis is just creating art with Thunderbolts, he shows you how a real dysfunctional super-hero team should work, Ultimate Human is also nice but I don't like the premise.
Abnett and Lanning are doing a solid job on Nova but personally their work on Conquest sucks, maybe it's simply their version of 'WWH' and 'Civil War', the story is crap because of the whole premise but I'll be keeping an eye on their other stories they do.
JMS is just great, I love his work on Thor and the Twelve is easily one of the favorite books out right now (the Nazi guy fondeling Black Widow when she was out won me over)

And what do Bendis and Loeb have? Bendis is too busy giving Luke Cage head in every issue of New Avengers with boring stories. Really I knew it was going to suck *hard* when it had both Spidey _and_ Wolverine in it. Putting Marvel's two most well known individual characters together in a well known team for the foreseeable future is guaranteed to expose the crapiness of the team in general (HAY LOOK! THIS BOOK HAS BOTH SPIDEY AND WOLVERINE! I MUST BUY!!!!!). Really, the best teams now are the ones filled with lesser-known ones. Mighty Avengers is just a wannbe Justice League with a bunch of Marvel heavy-hitters and the token street-level guys. Really Bendis is too busy writing thought bubbles that he can't even get the characters to act like themselves, kinda makes me think they're all skrulls with his writing. Ultimate Spidey is aight, it's certainly not 'great' because it's getting old, Bendis can write quips but Guggenheim does a better job.

And Loeb?

lol


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 21, 2008)

The higher ups are probably trying to appeal to the younger readers with wow stuff. Example like your thought on Avengers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2008)

quesada is gay lol


----------



## Sylar (Feb 21, 2008)

Loeb, I'll agree with.

But Bendis is doing great with Ultimate Spiderman (I can't figure out why people are hating on it so much. Easily one of the best comics that comes out montly) and his Avengers books are doing great as well.

Where's the hate for whatever jackass is writing Ultimate X-Men and Ultimate FF now?

Don't hate on Bendis.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 21, 2008)

The thing is that they're nothing special, they're the exact same thing over and over again. Him trying to show the dynamic between the New Avengers (Cable and Deadpool had a awesome dynamic early on when it was actually C & D) in between Luke Cage hogging the screen and Strange being useless. Mighty Avengers would be better if 99% of the damn book wasn't thought bubbles. USM is a 'good' title, it's a solid read but thats' it. It's consistently 'good', it might from time to time be 'crap' (Ultimate Knights was a simple joke and had one of the worst possible endings) or great but that's it. Peter is meant to have so many problems around him but most of the time their solved to easily (like Kingpin), he never truly really becomes the little schoolkid that has so much responsibility since he's adored by the public and is a phone-call away from the F4 and maybe X-Men.

Really though, it's not that because Bendis is a completely crap writer, it's just that there are other better ones.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't agree with the Bendis hate.  But to be honest I am biased about him.  He is the person that brought me back to comics in 02-03. I will be honest and say that he doesn't hit home runs all the time, but he is no where as bad as Loeb.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't think the thought bubbles thing is actually that bad an idea, it is just that they are using it in a really crappy comic so it seems crappy.  I bet if they had used that with something as awesome as Thor it could be neat.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The never truly really becomes the little schoolkid that has so much responsibility since he's adored by the public and is a phone-call away from the F4 and maybe X-Men.



1610 =/= 616

1610 S.H.I.E.L.D. is massively influencial and the issues of 616 Civil War are pretty much settled before USM even began.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 22, 2008)

Did anyone read the new Mighty Avengers, Sentry took Dr Dooms strongest spell head on


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

Thing is, said spell was being cast on Tony...

I think a break on ultimate spiderman would be good, just for him to develop his life as a teenager a little bit better, and then, off to some action packed shenanigan


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 22, 2008)

Loeb? Just go back to DC man. I haven't bought anything recently from your collection aside from Fallen Son (which was to me just bad handling cause it would have been better to put it right after well you know). 

Bendis? Every issue there is a clue. Here's a clue Luke Cage is a skrull and I'm calling it lol. Honestly I'm tired of the whole clue thing and just start bringing on the good stuff. It's boring and it shouldn't be the basis on why I should read a comic book. Yeah I'll blame Mighty Avengers slowness to Mr. Cho. But Secret Invasion better be pretty good. The idea that you got Yu in the pencils will hurt my eyes more than Joe Mad's work on the Ultimates 3. Why can't you just have Bagley do all your work?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

Confirmed skrulls are blackbolt, elektra, capitan marvel or smthng, that guy from the liberteens, and the other one from Initiative.
Confirmed either skrulls or about to be turned into skrulls are
Luke Cage, Emma Frost, Hawkeye, *Spiderman*(one more day being the sole reason why they aren't skrulls for sure) and Beast.
Those who've shown up in covers as skrulls, but they just be something like the Marvel Zombies are
Mrs Marvel, Tony Stark, The Hulk, Thor and Collosus.

Xavin is also a skrull, but then again, when wasn't he 
I mean, she! 

No skrull villans yet though


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

There are no confirmed Skrulls or soon to be Skrulls beyond Electra, Black Bolt, someone from Camp Hammond, The Revolutionary, and POSSIBLY Captain Marvel. Covers have no bearing on plot and should never be used to try and guess plot twists.

Crusader in the Initiative is a Skrull but he's just on Earth to enjoy it and probably isn't involved in the invasion.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2008)

Ms Marvel Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tony thinks Ms. Marvel is a skrull.  Sends one of her team after her at the end of this week's issue.

I'm still not buying it (Wonder Man seems more likely to be the Skrull on her team), but that's where it stands there.





As to Banhammer's list, I'm not convinced that Captain Marvel is a Skrull.  He's a something, but...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, if those guys aren't skrulls, they will have'em (Luke Cage, Emma Frost, Hawkeye, Spiderman and Beast)
The fact that they were characters who have somehow "evolved" and changed designs was relevant to the skrull plot was staten on an interview


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Well, if those guys aren't skrulls, they will have'em (Luke Cage, Emma Frost, Hawkeye, Spiderman and Beast)
> The fact that they were characters who have somehow "evolved" and changed designs was relevant to the skrull plot was staten on an interview



You can't use covers for the plot.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm using an interview


*Spoiler*: __ 








> IGN Comics: I'd say you definitely could have a "buy me" moment with this cover ? it begs for questions to be asked. We have an old school White Queen, the Vision, a retro Spidey, the non-evolved version of Beast and, last but not least, Luke Cage sporting the tiara?
> 
> Bendis: Well, I'm no detective? but it seems to me there are characters here that once looked just like this, but have since evolved past. How it could be that they are here, like this, is very curious?
> 
> Is it a time machine thing? Or? Hmmm....



Since vision is dead, these could be the skrull dupes schduled to be used, but they won't because our heroes will stop them


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

You're misinterpreting what was said.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, but we know the baby is a skrull, so the most obvious thing is that luke cage is a skrull, and he's on that list so tadah

and if that list is true, then spiderman is a skull, and one more day will be reversed
Please let it be, or leave me to my illusions


----------



## The Rook (Feb 22, 2008)

The problem with that is mutants have their own plot device for stuff like that.  The only reason Emma is written out of the picture is so Jean can come back to Scott somehow, which isn't going to happen (hopefully).  Beast had his own breakdown in Endangered Species.  It wouldn't make sense for a skrull to go through all that trouble unless it thought it was beast.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 22, 2008)

Or Jessica Jones could be a Skrull since she just demoralized the leader of the New Avengers better than The Hood or Skrullectra did...

So now the New Avengers have a depressed leader and are by extension weaker.

Just as planned?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2008)

The Rook said:


> The problem with that is mutants have their own plot device for stuff like that.  The only reason Emma is written out of the picture is so Jean can come back to Scott somehow, which isn't going to happen (hopefully).  *Beast had his own breakdown in Endangered Species.  It wouldn't make sense for a skrull to go through all that trouble unless it thought it was beast.*



_If_ we take the developing events of Captain Marvel at face value, it's quite possible that some of the Skrull on the planet are "sleeper agents" that don't realize they're Skrull.

But Beast isn't one of them.  Nor is Spider-man (sorry Banhammer).


----------



## The Rook (Feb 22, 2008)

If Bendis did that, he would destroy what he did with Alias.  The switch would have to have been recent since skrulls probably wouldn't let one of their agents disappear for a year with a guy with complete control over the mind.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 22, 2008)

I doubt Captain Marvel is a skrull, or at least he isn't a part of the invasion.

One of the big things about Secret Invasion is that skrulls have been manipulating the Marvel U; it's kind of hard for someone to do that if he or she is programmed to act exactly as the person they are impersonating.  So far all the skrulls we have seen other than Baby Cage and Skrullectra have had contact with other skrulls and knowledge of what is going on.


----------



## martryn (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, since I'm new to posting in here, can I get some quick love for The Runaways?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2008)

martryn said:


> Ok, since I'm new to posting in here, can I get some quick love for The Runaways?



Runaways was a great series.  Joss Whedon can kiss my @#$ though.

His writing is good (excellent to be honest), but his timing is unacceptably slow.  It doesn't take 4 months to write 20 pages of comic book dialog.

Thankfully it will be moving on to someone new after the next issue and hopefully will be going back to the monthly goodness I am used to.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

when is the next issue coming out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Deviate (Feb 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I'm using an interview
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Spider-Man can't be a Skrull. I wish though.
Beast and Emma are not skrulls because the X-Men don't have a major impact in this event.
Hawkeye isn't a skrull because he came to life because of Wanda. He wouldn't have traveled to find Wanda by himself if he was a Skrull. If he was a skrull, it would be logical for him to find his original's killer, but he did this by himself.
Vision, maybe, but who cares.
Iron Man, if anyone still believes him to be a skrull is out of their mind or have not read the interviews.
Luke, big maybe. I hate to admit but it looks like Bendis is gonna kill his pet couple by making one of them a Skrull.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I don't agree with the Bendis hate.  But to be honest I am biased about him.  He is the person that brought me back to comics in 02-03. I will be honest and say that he doesn't hit home runs all the time, but he is no where as bad as Loeb.



Well the thing is, he writes Spidey worse than Guggenheim, JMS and maybe Slott, Wolverine worse than whoever writes Wolverine, Iron Fist worse than Brubaker, Strange as a weakling and Luke Cage is constantly plastered all over our face. Luke Cage in House of M:Avengers is awesome and suits the leadership role well enough, in New Avengers he just seems to be 'there' and beats up Wrecker all the time (who if Bendis can remember should be around 3 times stronger than Cage at the very least). There's also Echo and Hawkeye but no-one likes them.

On Mighty Avengers he writes Ares *a lot* worse than Pak, only difference between Bendis Ares and classic Hulk is Ares' vocabulary consists of 'I am the god of war!' or something like that. Sentry is written like a piece of crap (even though Marvel really want him to be the newest Supes clone), Janet is useless, Black Widow is out of place (and badly written, Brubaker does a better job here as well), Wonder Man is written better by Pak as well (all he does in MA is describe himself or say 'I like my look'). I don't read Iron Man or Wonder Woman so I can't comment there.

Granted I might have been harsh or USM, it is still a solid read and even though the finale of Ultimate Knights was just utter trash (lol Kingpin arrested, cops > Knights) I must commend him for moving a typically associated X-Men character into the Spidey-verse.



Gooba said:


> I don't think the thought bubbles thing is actually that bad an idea, it is just that they are using it in a really crappy comic so it seems crappy.  I bet if they had used that with something as awesome as Thor it could be neat.



Well it's just irritating now, in my opinion at least. All they are is basically 'Wow', 'I am a god!' and '*generic comment describing the situation*'. I mean I have eyes, I can see what's going on.



Kilowog said:


> 1610 =/= 616
> 
> 1610 S.H.I.E.L.D. is massively influencial and the issues of 616 Civil War are pretty much settled before USM even began.



Spider-man plus personal and financial problems is the same as Punisher plus dark and violent. It's just what the character has evolved to, look at the rest of the Ultimate-verse, most of them are slight to medium variations of their 616 counter-part.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 23, 2008)

Xavier said that when he read BB's mind he thought like BB, so it is possible they have a few conscious and the rest sleeper, or, in order to shape events, their personalities were altered slightly.

On a different note Cable and Deadpool is now my favorite book start-to-finish ever.

Thought bubbles aren't always terrible, they are just trying to imitate Deadpool and are failing.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 23, 2008)

> Thought bubbles aren't always terrible, they are just trying to imitate Deadpool and are failing.


Ares pulled off a pretty good Deadpool moment in Incredible Herc.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Ares under Greg Pak is hilarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

last cable  deadpool, deadpoool kicks thing off by burning spiderman One Mor DAy

Oh deadpool, you'll always be true


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ares under Greg Pak is hilarious.



Quoted for Truthiness.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

Ares said:
			
		

> HOT DAMN I'M EVIL!!



I wish I could see Cho and hercules together for a long time. If there is one thing the marvel universe lacks is a fatherly-son team.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm getting pretty sick of Cho's "Let's destroy SHEILD!" crusade. 
Of course I'm getting sick of Cho in general...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 23, 2008)

Cho sucks atm

He is a great character thou


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

Really? I like it 

It amuses me, but then again, I've been following it really loosely.
It has only been two issues though, how can it be anoying you allready?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm sick of Cho, but I'll _never _be sick of people funneling Tony's excretory tubes into his vents.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 23, 2008)

Guys how come wheneve Cho uses his power you see purple math shit written in the air...is it magic


----------



## Thorn (Feb 23, 2008)

Deadpool should join the New Avengers or Mighty Avengers.  The awesomeness factor of either team, with him added, would be increased greatly.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2008)

guess who just met Jeph Loeb?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> guess who just met Jeph Loeb?



Whoever it was, did they criticize his shitty writing?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2008)

If Loeb's fingers aren't broken, they officially are the worst person in the world....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Whoever it was, did they criticize his shitty writing?


I doubt it. People are natural liars. I remember how there was a big stink about how the English Naruto voice actors sucked, but the moment one joined this site, the same critical hate-mongers were star struck...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2008)

it was me, he was at Wonder-Con

I going to say something to him about his crappy work lately but decided to instead ask him to sign my copy of Dark Victory


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> If Loeb's fingers aren't broken, they officially are the worst person in the world....


They'd also have to break his jaw. He could still create and script with a tape recorder.


Kilowog said:


> it was me, he was at Wonder-Con
> 
> I going to say something to him about his crappy work lately but decided to instead ask him to sign my copy of Dark Victory


Told ya. Star-struck


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I doubt it. Peiple are natural liars. I remember how there was a big stink about how the English Naruto voice actors sucked, but the moment one joined this site, the same critical hate-mongers were star struck...



stop saying things that are entire true


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 23, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I'm sick of Cho, but I'll _never _be sick of people funneling Tony's excretory tubes into his vents.





I demand scans


----------



## Sylar (Feb 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> stop saying things that are entire true



  

Oh and before I forget: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2008)

Meh, I wouldnt' criticize Loeb, since all I've paid for his work was a buck a month so I can see a heroes episode on TV


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2008)

so this made me lol





and damn the new Thor series is going awesome, I wonder who else will be coming back in weeks to come


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 24, 2008)

So who else enjoyed the final issue of C&D? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally I would have preferred cable to actually appear in his own comic ending


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought it was crap. All Deadpool related finale's have been crap. 
Deadpool... trend setting crap
Ageny X... a 15 issue lead up to crap
Cable & Deadpool... The crappiest of them all.

Issue 46, minus the last page with Dr Strange, would've been a better ending.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought it was better than the ending to Deadpool, haven't read Agency X. It would have been a better ending if they weren't giving him a solo, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

My bad, that was a typo. It shoud say Agen"T" X. there has never been an Agency X book... but it would make for a cool mini-series.

Like Kick-Ass #1. I'm hoping for a non-sensical series about no-name characters full of explosions and random fights and general ass kickery. Like Ultimates 3 minus the failure.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Cap 35 preview **[]** *

*X-Men Legacy preview **[]** *


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Agent X and Deadpool. . .

Possible, but unlikely.


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sam Wilson needs some new threads. I'm really glad he's played such an important roll in Brubaker's run though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Brubaker and Epting liked his old costume better, that's why they had the new one destroyed. I'm just glad they didn't toss him into obscurity once Steve Rogers died.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

What the f...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 24, 2008)

Liefield is rubbing off on other people it seems


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nah, that still blows Liefeld's "art" out of the water. I'm just trying to figure out why she's hiking her skirt up in the middle of a monster battle...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Cap 38 cover*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deviate (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome cover! I can't wait to see where Brubaker is taking this series.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Deviate (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol @ Thor


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 25, 2008)

Dat pic is hilarioooooous


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 25, 2008)

I think one of the main reasons I am a fan of Hawkeye, besides liking archery, is because  of Mini Marvels.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 26, 2008)

If Hank Pym wasn't suck a nutsack, I would love to see a Giant-man with Mjolnir -- growing to thousands of feet high, laying waste to entire countries. Actually, that would make him into quite a nutsack anyway.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm telling you Giarusso is king


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 26, 2008)

Damn. I really wanted to enjoy the Incredible Hercules. For years I thought he was a cool, underused character. But damn, do I hate that Amadeus Cho character. I'm gonna kill thousands of people because my puppy got hurt while I was fighting with Shield? I want Tony Stark beat him senseless and then turn him over to the NYPD. You know my boys in blue will introduce him to the alternate uses for a plunger handle.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2008)

whaaaat? 
Am I really the only one that likes Cho?

Hercules: Hey Cho, whatch'ya wanna do today?
Cho: I'm bored, let's take down S.H.I.E.L.D.!

Tony stark walks in all fucked up
Mrs Marvel: So who was it today?
Tony: Squirrel Girl
Mrs Marvel: Ouch
Tony: So who's next?
Mrs Marvek: The list says, Cho, A.
Tony: Oh you gotta be **** kidding me!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2008)

I like Cho quite a bit actually.

I wanna see a Cho/Layla smart-ass-kids team up.

But the question is, who could stop them?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 26, 2008)

Cho wanted to take down SHIELD before the puppy got hurt, that just made him want to more.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 26, 2008)

I hate Cho. What the hell is his angle? Why the hate for shield?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 26, 2008)

Cho is a selfish little bastard and I got great pleasure in seeing Natasha kick his ass. Marvel seems to have a trend of smartass kids teaming up with powerhouses and Cho is unfortunately the very worst of the bunch.

Give me Cammi or Layla any day.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

I like Cho, he's smart even if he is a deus ex machina.

e.g.
Oh noes, laser-guided missile!
Cho: wingmirror!


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Cho is a selfish little bastard and I got great pleasure in seeing Natasha kick his ass. Marvel seems to have a trend of smartass kids teaming up with powerhouses and Cho is unfortunately the very worst of the bunch.
> 
> Give me Cammi or Layla any day.



But they didn't have to cripple the dog.  But I agree with you, I don't like Cho much.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 26, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Cho wanted to take down SHIELD before the puppy got hurt, that just made him want to more.


He wanted to take down SHIELD before (for no good reason that I could ever understand; but whatever, he's an emotional kid). After, he wanted to drop a helicarrier on New York. BIG difference.



Juggernaut said:


> But they didn't have to cripple the dog.


Well, what kind of genius takes a puppy into combat with the premiere paramilitary police force on earth?


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 26, 2008)

Cable & Deadpool is finally over 
Ending wasn't too bad, i liked the characters in it, its a shame its over.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 26, 2008)

I hear there's going to be a new Deadpool series in the fall...

Until then we have to get our Deadpool fill in Wolverine: Origins.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 26, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Well, what kind of genius takes a puppy into combat with the premiere paramilitary police force on earth?



One that cares enough to chance crippling his dog.



Rice Ball said:


> Cable & Deadpool is finally over
> Ending wasn't too bad, i liked the characters in it, its a shame its over.



I feel the same way.  I really hope that series in the fall, that Sylar mentioned, actually happens.  I have read some info on it somewhere as well.  I also hope they bring back the same cast too.  It seems they could easily just have dropped Cables name off the cover and have it continue as it was.


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 26, 2008)

Is Cho smarter than Reed. Cos i never see Reed take out tanks with a rock


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I like Cho quite a bit actually.
> 
> I wanna see a Cho/Layla smart-ass-kids team up.
> 
> But the question is, who could stop them?



Great Lakes Initiative.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Cho is still just a chance, a character with alot of potential.
I hope they use him right


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

It'd be interesting to see what would happen when Cho and Layla meets.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

this is number 4 of these right?


Herc
Hawkeye
Wolvy and now
Jean


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm...going to hate Secret Invasion...and so will you.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope you're wrong. It probably won't stick, but I'll probably enjoy reading it anyway. What  bothered me about House of M was the slow first two or three issues, but Bendis said the action started right in issue 1.



> One that cares enough to chance crippling his dog.



What? Does that make any sense?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

don't worry Nick Fury can fix anything


and hopefully this time it will be the entire Marvel Universe, actually now with Marv back it will be Nick and Marv Save the verse


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, that Marv is something else, good ol' dependable Marv...








Who's Marv?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

Captain Mar-vell


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> this is number 4 of these right?
> 
> 
> Herc
> ...



I fucking e-came on myself, they better write up my favorite Red Head, or I will fucking e-slap some one.


----------



## NeoDMC (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know how, since SI is supposed to be "hands-off" X-Men...unless Bendis goes batshit insane and decides to drag everything and everyone into his over-ambitious event that relies on the reader to suspend EVERYTHING THEY HAVE READ FOR THE PAST 15 YEARS...

Secret Invasion is going to be as lackluster as WWH but with the scope of Crisis on Infinite Earths...thus it equals epic shit.

I can't imagine Bendis making an event of this scope anything intriguing...it will drag it's ass across the floor like Avengers Disassembled, and at the end Scarlet Witch will come out of her crazy cocoon and snap everything back into place...or kill all the mutants again, really it doesn't matter.

Doctor Doom deserves his own series...


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Doctor Doom deserves his own series...




*YES*, very YES!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2008)

Guest starring Squirrel Girl!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

> Here are the upcoming books for the week:
> 
> *Black Panther Annual #1, $3.99
> Captain America #35, $2.99*
> ...


I'm looking forward to these.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Someone from INSIDE says the invoice mentions no Kick Ass this weeks.

Cap and USM for me though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 27, 2008)

God damn Ellis, why does he write Thunderbolts so slow?! It's like a frigging bi-monthly release between issues


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Edit about Kick Ass. The forum mod trolled me. 

Yeah I hate waiting on Tbolts. WE NEED MORE VENOM~!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

mmmmm new Thor


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't read DD, should I?


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Daredevil? I don't see why not. Brubaker's making things interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2008)

I actually wanna read Bendis' run on Daredevil, is it any good?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, it is. Bendis did some really great things on Daredevil but Alex Meleev's art is an "acquired taste".


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 27, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Is Cho smarter than Reed. Cos i never see Reed take out tanks with a rock


Well, there seems to be two things going on. Cho is canonically the seventh smartest person on earth, presumably behind, Reed, Doom, Stark, and a few others. However, he seems to have an additional power, or perhaps he uses that intelligence in a special way -- the ability to intuit or predict seemingly chaotic consequences, just like Layla Miller does.

I should say that it has never been revealed exactly who the top six are, so technically, if there are seven unnamed people who are smarter than Reed, Cho would be one of them, but it's doubtful. Reed and Doom are _usually_ portrayed as top two in the MU.

EDIT:



			
				NeoDMC said:
			
		

> I can't imagine Bendis making an event of this scope anything intriguing...it will drag it's ass across the floor like Avengers Disassembled, and at the end Scarlet Witch will come out of her crazy cocoon and snap everything back into place...or kill all the mutants again, really it doesn't matter.


I really can't disagree with this. My feeling is that Marvel's success in the wholly Bendis / Quesada era (say since Bill Jemas left) has been more about shock value than quality. People buy books just to see what the hell kind of car-wreck of a change is going on rather than actually enjoying the changes and the stories themselves. In this scenario, there would have to be some kind of backlash at some point.

This is just my feeling, of course. Maybe it's just me who's been upset with what Bendis and Joe Q did to my Avengers, Iron Man and Spider-man. Maybe everyone else loves it.

The strange thing is that Bendis is actually a very talented writer of small, personal, noirish stories like Alias, Pulse, Jinx, Powers and the aforementioned DD. He just sucks monkey dick when it comes to big superhero stories.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## The Sentry (Feb 27, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Well, there seems to be two things going on. Cho is canonically the seventh smartest person on earth, presumably behind, Reed, Doom, Stark, and a few others. However, he seems to have an additional power, or perhaps he uses that intelligence in a special way -- the ability to intuit or predict seemingly chaotic consequences, just like Layla Miller does.
> 
> I should say that it has never been revealed exactly who the top six are, so technically, if there are seven unnamed people who are smarter than Reed, Cho would be one of them, but it's doubtful. Reed and Doom are _usually_ portrayed as top two in the MU.
> 
> ...



Thanks for answering my question


----------



## Deviate (Feb 27, 2008)

While I agree that Bendis doesn't have a knack for writing huge crossovers, I feel this first few arcs on New Avengers are beyond awesome, and I wish those Avengers would come back.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

damn Kick Ass was lame


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 27, 2008)

And here I was expecting it to kick ass. 

**EDIT*
Ok, so I read it for myself and you're right: Kick Ass was kinda lame. It made me think of "Wanted", another book written by Millar. It doesn't really suck, but it doesn't make me want to continue reading it.

**EDIT 2*
I thought the first issue of "Wanted" was kinda meh as well, but the series turned out to be pretty good. So I'll wait until book two before I take a definate stand.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2008)

Marvel Zombies 3. DAMN!


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 27, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Marvel Zombies 3. DAMN!



Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2008)

meh... Nothing really happened 
I rate the final plot twist a C because of how rushed it was. Left me a Harry Potter and the deathly hallows taste in my mouth.
Maybe if they fought a zombie gallactus next issue and then finished it the wa they did I would have been happier.
But then again, I didn't exactly paid for it.


----------



## Sylar (Feb 27, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Marvel Zombies 3. DAMN!



*stopped reading Marvel Zombies after "The Kiss"* 

So is all life in the universe destroyed or what?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *stopped reading Marvel Zombies after "The Kiss"*
> 
> So is all life in the universe destroyed or what?



Meh.

What issue is this from


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn I'm liking the new Thor series way to much, awesome awesome book


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *stopped reading Marvel Zombies after "The Kiss"*
> 
> So is all life in the universe destroyed or what?



Cortez gets the last laugh.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Damn I'm liking the new Thor series way to much, awesome awesome book



I am going to laugh so hard if Lady Syph ends up being a man after her awakening.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I am going to laugh so hard if Lady Syph ends up being a man after her awakening.



Im betting she'll look like a red Loki


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I am going to laugh so hard if Lady Syph ends up being a man after her awakening.



That would be the best thing to ever happen in comics


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2008)

Thor would be crushed XD


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2008)

I wonder if Skurge will be coming back then


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Marvel Zombies_ 



Marvel Zombies 2 was pretty decent but I still liked 1 way more, this kinda felt a bit rushed and forced. So many of the zombies were killed far too easily, such as Phoenix and Hulk seemed too strong and reverted too easily. Cortez's plan was pretty good, nice that it's not a happy ending


----------



## Deviate (Feb 28, 2008)

The Zombies are going to be someone's elses problem, but it doesn't mean they'll go back to eating people. They'll just have a few fights with their normal versions in whatever universe they go next, and then they'll team up, or something.

Basically, whats the point of a third mini? The zombies are not hungry anymore.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 28, 2008)

Deviate said:


> The Zombies are going to be someone's elses problem, but it doesn't mean they'll go back to eating people. They'll just have a few fights with their normal versions in whatever universe they go next, and then they'll team up, or something.
> 
> Basically, whats the point of a third mini? The zombies are not hungry anymore.



Maybe they will enter a reality where the plague is taking over.  So it will be the not hungry zombies versus the zombie world.  And then they will start to loose their power cosmic.

Sorry, I am tired.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess I'm the only person here that like Kick Ass?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I guess I'm the only person here that like Kick Ass?


First time I read it, I slightly chuckled. Fifteen minutes later I read it a second time and laughed my ass off. I knew it was gonna kick ass! 

I just hope it has "staying power". This would make for a great mini-series, but Millar talks as if he's in it for the long haul.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope not. This should be 5-6 issues top, and maybe a special to milk it.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 28, 2008)

Kick ass was great. I laughed cringed and just felt bad for out unnamed hero


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I hope not. This should be 5-6 issues top, and maybe a special to milk it.


Yeah, a mini would be much better. 



Kaze said:


> Kick ass was great. I laughed cringed and just felt bad for out unnamed hero


This probably made me laugh the hardest.
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fuck... FUCK! Man, this had better be that Red Skull scheme that was hinted at earlier...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought Kick Ass had a bit too much profanity, while I did enjoy it I felt that some of them was a bit forced


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Am I the only one that effin loves Bucky-Cap? I lol'd at the crowd not giving a damn at his public debut but man... he was whoopin some ass. I really hope that "other Cap" on the cover of issue 39 isn't Steve Rogers.


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve Rogers comes back. Via resurrection done by the Red Skull, just to take control of him.

There, I called it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

The Red Skull propaganda tool Cap will end up being a brainwashed SHIELD agent. 

I called it... but more awesome than you.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Am I the only one that effin loves Bucky-Cap? I lol'd at the crowd not giving a damn at his public debut but man... he was whoopin some ass. I really hope that "other Cap" on the cover of issue 39 isn't Steve Rogers.


I was really skeptical about Bucky coming back ... I mean, death is just a joke in comic books. However, Brubaker has made Bucky into a fantastic character and I can't wait to see how it plays out. Compared to Bucky, the Jason Todd reurrection is a complete pile of crap.

Having said that, Steve Rogers WILL be coming back at some point but I trust Brubaker to make it interesting. Buck should become the new Nomad -- he's even got the hair for it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> And here I was expecting it to kick ass.
> 
> **EDIT*
> Ok, so I read it for myself and you're right: Kick Ass was kinda lame. It made me think of "Wanted", another book written by Millar. It doesn't really suck, but it doesn't make me want to continue reading it.
> ...





LIL_M0 said:


> First time I read it, I slightly chuckled. Fifteen minutes later I read it a second time and laughed my ass off. I knew it was gonna kick ass!
> 
> I just hope it has "staying power". This would make for a great mini-series, but Millar talks as if he's in it for the long haul.



So I assume this is a series that gets better every reread?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like Incredible Hercules is gonna be around for a bit. 

yuurisan-subs DGM 72 SUB

Me having mixed feelings! Me smash feelings!


----------



## The Sentry (Feb 28, 2008)

I like Hercules, remeber when he was Thors equall


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 28, 2008)

^ I do too. That was a great time to be a Thor / Avengers fan. It's Amadeus Cho I'm not too thrilled with, but we'll see.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm a fan of Namor 

I particularly like it how he is shocked he got hurt by a C-Lister, and I'm rather offended that Sue wouldn't help him after the Civil War


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 28, 2008)

THe gods just toss their shit down onto people? Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2008)

Thor #7 Preview


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arishem (Feb 28, 2008)

Thor faces off against the Red Xs?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Parallax said:


> So I assume this is a series that gets better every reread?


Yes, your assumption would be correct.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't really like Kick Ass and I can't place why


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you read 'Wanted'? It's also written by Millar. The first time I read Kick Ass, I kept thinking to myself "This is just too much like Wanted..."


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2008)

Anual Black Panther.
Can't say I was a big fan of it.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2008)

I really liked X Men Legacy 


especially with who comes back at the end


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 28, 2008)

> To all those complaining about the shitty “Mephisto makes Peter give up his marriage to save Aunt May with devil-magic” storyline currently going on in Amazing Spider-Man - look, this one is so easy to fix it’s almost redundant to mention it, and by “fix” I don’t mean just retconning it away, but instead making it work on a larger scale.
> 
> Ready? Because it’s really easy.
> 
> ...



I think I'll write a way out of Mephisto's pile of steaming devil shit. Has anyone who read me in the OBD novel thinks I can?


----------



## The Rook (Feb 28, 2008)

Lil Moe, don't worry about that Cap image; it's probably linked to Avengers/Invaders.

And if it does have something to do with Red Skull, remember that he used to inhabit a cloned body produced from Steve's.  (He's also currently short one body)

[I called it]


----------



## Arishem (Feb 28, 2008)

The new Iron Man trailer just became available for download in standard and high definition.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Lil Moe, don't worry about that Cap image; it's probably linked to Avengers/Invaders.
> 
> And if it does have something to do with Red Skull, remember that he used to inhabit a cloned body produced from Steve's. (He's also currently short one body)
> 
> [I called it]


I don't care, as long as he's not a Skrull. I really... REALLY hope this book won't tie into Secret Invasion. Here's another option: He's a Captain America LMD robot controlled by the Red Skull. 

I called it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

> Hello Managers,
> 
> We have found copyright violations in your Group, UltimateOnlineComicsSociety.
> Please refer to the following links for reference:
> ...


No more Marvel... :can


----------



## The Rook (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't think we should mention the dump or anything of similar nature outside the TP anymore.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2008)

But then we'll have a twit come along making a thread going 'HAY GUYZ WHARE CAN I DLOADZ COMICZ?'


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys where I can dl some comics?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 28, 2008)

I just finished Gaiman's Eternals and was wondering if the Dreaming Celestial is still standing in Golden Gate Park. So, is the big guy still there?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 28, 2008)

Young Avengers Presents: Hulkling was pretty good. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guess Captain Marvel dies at the end of his mini? 
*reads Captain Marvel mini-series
*Spoiler*: __ 



That book was boring...


----------



## Gooba (Feb 28, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Hey guys where I can dl some comics?




^Official and only answer any time it is asked.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2008)

The Rook said:


> I don't think we should mention the dump or anything of similar nature outside the TP anymore.



hahahahaha   intentional verbal irony


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

LMAO! I just noticed that. 


X-Men Legacy sucked by the way.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 29, 2008)

The next stupid Skrull advertisement I see from Marvel, I'm going to punch something.

What's next? Skrullactus?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 29, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> The new Iron Man trailer just became available for download in standard and high definition.



Fuck yes. Fuck you Millar, fuck you Quesada, fuck you Civil War. This is Iron Man I want.



and I vote YA for Skrullactus


----------



## The Rook (Feb 29, 2008)

Am I the only one reminded of the WWH "who's next" posters?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Green Lantern (Feb 29, 2008)

What Dump? What TP?

Stop making stuff up guys- everyone knows that the ONLY place in the whole internet where anyone can get Marvel comics online is from the Marvel website. To think otherwise is to blaspheme against the holiness that is Joe Quesada.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> What Dump? What TP?


doo-doo and Toilet paper...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 29, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The next stupid Skrull advertisement I see from Marvel, I'm going to punch something. What's next? Skrullactus?


Now that would be an upgrade!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 29, 2008)

guess whose back


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 29, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> The new Iron Man trailer just became available for download in standard and high definition.




I chuckled at two of the scenes  

1) When Pepper cathces him trying to get out of the armor

2) When he blows up the tank


Wait  Sam Jackson is playing Fury in Iron Man..._sweet fucking niblets_ the fan boy in me has gone crazy.


----------



## Id (Feb 29, 2008)

Anybody know where I can take a dump, and let me know if their is any TP at hand?

Oh and Skrullactus seems like an interesting concept


----------



## Arishem (Feb 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7dbSFi53Z4[/YOUTUBE]
Skrullactus is nothing in comparison to Balactus.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 29, 2008)

We Are Venom


----------



## Castiel (Feb 29, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Fuck yes. Fuck you Millar, fuck you Quesada, fuck you Civil War. This is Iron Man I want.
> 
> 
> 
> and I vote YA for Skrullactus



what about Orson Scott Card?

anyways badass trailer


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 29, 2008)

This new trailer was better than the old one. We now know why it's red and gold.


----------



## Segan (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, why is it red and gold?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I didn't get that from the trailer either.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 29, 2008)

^Itachi in marvel, wtf?


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 29, 2008)

Stark just wanted it to look good, since it looked plain if it was just in gold.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 29, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> ^Itachi in marvel, wtf?



Why not? Kakashi was in ultimates III


----------



## Segan (Feb 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Why not? Kakashi was in ultimates III


That kind of comment doesn't strike me as funny or witty of any sort....rather lame.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 29, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Stop making stuff up guys- everyone knows that the ONLY place in the whole internet where anyone can get Marvel comics online is from the Marvel website. To think otherwise is to blaspheme against the holiness that is Joe Quesada.



Now that's not a fair statement.  I'm sure there are other places where you can get Marvel comics on the Internet.  You can get anything on the Internet if you're willing to dig hard enough.

I just don't know of any specific locations personally.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 29, 2008)

Segan said:


> That kind of comment doesn't strike me as funny or witty of any sort....rather lame.



he was technically.  At one point a person in the foreground has a distinct Kakashilike hair and seems to have the sash around his head.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Anual Black Panther.
> Can't say I was a big fan of it.



Completly agree. Everytime I read anything Black Panther, and I hate it, I feel like I'm being racist.



LIL_M0 said:


> Fuck... FUCK! Man, this had better be that Red Skull scheme that was hinted at earlier...




I'm calling it right now:

This story is set during their 'One Year Later' setting, right?

Ok, this is Sharon and Steve's baby, after being aged, like Red Skull's daughter. 

There, I called it.

A better theory though is that Issue 39 just happens to be a tie-in to the Avengers / Invaders mini. Although, this creates a continuity problem. If issue 39 is one Marvel year later, that would mean that the Avengers team still consists of the same current memebers one marvel year later. Now remember that one full Marvel year is about 3-5 of our years. So...

I hope I read that 'One Year Later' thing wrong, and that the article really meant one year since issue 25, cap's death.

Speaking of the Avengers / Invaders mini, do you think that the Cap from WWII will stay in the 616. Thus brining back Steve, w/o brining back a dead guy. I personally hope not. I don't want Steve back for another three years. Not that I didn't like his character, I loved it, I want his death to at least be treated special.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Completly agree. Everytime I read anything Black Panther, and I hate it, I feel like I'm being racist.


I'm a black, card carrying member of the NAACP yet everytime I read Black Panther I also hate it. It's like Reggie Hudlin is trying so hard to be pro-black, using historical African-American figures and what not, that he's failing at making Panther awesome. 





Deviate said:


> I'm calling it right now:
> 
> This story is set during their 'One Year Later' setting, right?
> 
> ...


That's another thing I'm against. It's bad enough that Hulk's kid, which last seen was a fetus in the first tri-master, is suddenly an adult... Why? 


Deviate said:


> A better theory though is that Issue 39 just happens to be a tie-in to the Avengers / Invaders mini. Although, this creates a continuity problem. If issue 39 is one Marvel year later, that would mean that the Avengers team still consists of the same current memebers one marvel year later. Now remember that one full Marvel year is about 3-5 of our years. So...
> 
> I hope I read that 'One Year Later' thing wrong, and that the article really meant one year since issue 25, cap's death.


From what I recall, the one year later thing refers the (almost) twelve months it's been in which the book didn't have Steve Rogers as Captain Amercia. Cap 25 was released on Mar 7, 2007 


Deviate said:


> *Speaking of the Avengers / Invaders mini, do you think that the Cap from WWII will stay in the 616.* Thus brining back Steve, w/o brining back a dead guy. I personally hope not. I don't want Steve back for another three years. Not that I didn't like his character, I loved it, I want his death to at least be treated special.


I hope not. I like Bucky now that he isn't a Howdy Doody looking kid that wore his underpants on the outside. Besides, wouldn't that mess up the space-time continum (or whatever) like in Young Avengers?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hope not. I like Bucky now that he isn't a Howdy Doody looking kid that wore his underpants on the outside. Besides, wouldn't that mess up the space-time continum (or whatever) like in Young Avengers?



It's              magic


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's              magic



its Marvel


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 29, 2008)

Still, making black panther a peer and respect by malcom x and martin luther king on a rather farfetched story?
He's just a fictional comic book character, damn it, it's like having Kanye West saying that if there was a bible of the modern days he would be in it.
And thanks it's good wakandan awesomeness and coolness because they were wakandians, they manage to win a war and rule the world, in piece and generic wakandian values?
Wich will result in Luke Cage (hero for hire punche before you ask registerd heroes are sellouts Luke cage) becoming the president?
Not exactly sure about what I should feel here....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *Still, making black panther a peer and respect by malcom x and martin luther king on a rather farfetched story?*
> He's just a fictional comic book character, damn it, it's like having Kanye West saying that if there was a bible of the modern days he would be in it.
> And thanks it's good wakandan awesomeness and coolness because they were wakandians, they manage to win a war and rule the world, in piece and generic wakandian values?
> Wich will result in Luke Cage (hero for hire punche before you ask registerd heroes are sellouts Luke cage) becoming the president?
> Not exactly sure about what I should feel here....


Of course is's far fetched, but I believe it's to make the characters more relatable. The same way that US Presidents have been featured hanging out with icons like Captain America, Superman or Green Lantern.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 29, 2008)

Voltron vs Megazord lol

How the hell could Stark _not_ detect a giant freacking panther robot?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 1, 2008)

Plot Device



> From what I recall, the one year later thing refers the (almost) twelve months it's been in which the book didn't have Steve Rogers as Captain Amercia. Cap 25 was released on Mar 7, 2007



Thank god. I thought they were going to do what DC did with all of their books with this book. That would kill it. Alright, so that destroy's the theory that the Cap on the cover is Sharon's baby. Unless they rip it out of her vagina, develop it in some tube, and age it on top of everything.

Another thing I hate about Black Panther's current run? The forced marriage.

'Hey, their black! MATCH!'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2008)

I would happily marry Storm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Plot Device
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god. I thought they were going to do what DC did with all of their books with this book. That would kill it. Alright, so that destroy's the theory that the Cap on the cover is Sharon's baby. Unless they rip it out of her vagina, develop it in some tube, and age it on top of everything.


I hope that they just kill the baby. 


Deviate said:


> Another thing I hate about Black Panther's current run? The forced marriage.
> 
> 'Hey, their black! MATCH!'


Well, I wouldn't say forced although it was bullshit convienient for the two African characters, one an orphan who suddenly found out that she was royalty, to jump the broom.

The actual marraige comic, on the other hand, was pretty good. 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> I would happily marry Storm


I had my girlfriend dress up as Storm, it was awesome.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 1, 2008)

I never even made it to the new series. I was SO looking forward to the Marvel Knights / Christopher Priest series. I was a big fan of Panther as an Avenger growing up and I could never figure out why he wasn't a major star. 

Anyway, after a couple of years of the MK series I dropped it. It was just fanwank. There was no tension, no danger. Editorial had climbed so far up T'challa's ass he could taste them. The way I hear it, Hudlin is even worse.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Of course is's far fetched, but I believe it's to make the characters more relatable. The same way that US Presidents have been featured hanging out with icons like Captain America, Superman or Green Lantern.



So? If you have in account who the president is, it really dosen't Maru Sue them at all. My respect fo Malcom X and MLK = Respect for bush^one million

Though Storm finding out she was royalty pulled my suspension of disbelief a little, but, you know, since she was known as a godess before,, being oficially dubed royal lineage is almost like a demotion, really.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I remember seeing a comic where Black Panther takes out Silver Surfer with a headlock....if that isn't suspension of belief then I don't know what is...


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So? If you have in account who the president is, it really doesn't Maru Sue them at all. My respect for Malcolm X and MLK = Respect for bush^one million
> 
> Though Storm finding out she was royalty pulled my suspension of disbelief a little, but, you know, since she was known as a goddess before,, being officially dubbed royal lineage is almost like a demotion, really.



In a lot of cultures, the two aren't that far off. A lot of more isolated cultures believe that the royal lineage is descendant from higher beings. In the case of Storm, her already being considered a Goddess in Africa makes it more believable to me that she was royalty. Not to mention she was a Queen in House of M, the new Exiles, and somewhere else I can't remember. I haven't read the issue, so I can't comment on how it was revealed, but I am not surprised by it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> So? If you have in account who the president is, *it really dosen't Maru Sue them at all*. My respect fo Malcom X and MLK = Respect for bush^one million
> 
> Though Storm finding out she was royalty pulled my suspension of disbelief a little, but, you know, since she was known as a godess before,, being oficially dubed royal lineage is almost like a demotion, really.


What does that mean?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What does that mean?



It means my k-board should be executed for treson.

To Mary Sue someone is to make a character someone ridculous that turns the whole story pointless.
Mary Sue is perfect. The hero of the story pales into insignificance beside her...or would, if he wasn't crazy in love with her. The villain can harm her (perhaps) but will never break her magnificent spirit -- and even if she needs rescuing occasionally (got to give the hero something to do), she will in the end save the day.

All of her friends are colorful. Or, alternately, they may be the palest of shadows next to the glow of her magnificence. She speaks at least seven languages and can communicate with small woodland creatures. She knows all about quantum physics. She has an excellent singing voice and plays at least one instrument -- probably guitar, violin, or flute, even in worlds where these instruments do not exist. She becomes, without effort, a world-class expert at anything she put her hand to. In fanfic she is often better than the canon hero in the hero's field of expertise -- even, or perhaps especially, if he is canonically described as being the world's best.

She will lecture canon heroes and canon villains on how to overcome their flaws, and can singlehandedly convert an Evil Overlord to the side of light simply by the power of her Goodness. (Alternatively, she's the Evil Overlord's rebellious daughter, even if there is no logical way for the villain to ever have fathered a daughter.) She can act snottily towards an established powerful canon character and get away with it, worse, everyone will love her even more for her "spunkiness".

She travels in a cloud of free-floating adjectives and purple prose. Where anyone else might simply raise her hands to her face, Mary Sue raises her slender, delicate, yet work-hardened hands to her exquisite heart-shaped face. She has long flowing hair and large eyes, both in colors not generally found in nature. (Purple is a favorite. For both. Or eyes that magically change color depending on her emotional state, like a mood ring.)

She dies tragically or heroically so everyone can mourn her and say how amazing she was. And all too often, she comes back to life afterwards, conveniently raised from the dead by a mystical pendant or some other plot device. And everyone rejoices.

As a character type, Mary Sue has been around for as long as there's been fiction. However, the name is more recent, coming out of the early history of Star Trek fanfiction -- she was the central character of "A Trekkie's Tale", a parody of such stories written by Paula Smith and published in the fanzine Menagerie #2 in 1973. However, because the parody was so dead-on, the name stuck and became the general term for the improbably perfect character.

Some definitions say that Mary Sue must be a stand-in for the author, but as the term has moved from fanfiction into broader usage, Mary Sue has become a description of the character type rather than the writer's issues. Since most fictional characters tend to include at least an element of the author's personality in them, a character that reflects the author isn't necessarily a Mary Sue - however, if the character both (a) is very obviously a thinly-veiled stand-in for the author and (b) is highly idealized and perfect to a fault, then you can be fairly sure you're in Mary Sue territory.

Important note: While phantasmagorical eye color and a plethora of talents and abilities tend to indicate a Mary Sue, a character is not one simply by possessing said traits; however, with the astronomical number of Mary Sues that exist in all fandoms, it is undoubtedly the easiest way to do so. The final determinant of Mary Sue rests not in the fact that she possesses certain qualities, but rather, that the author relies on the qualities to make the character look attractive to the audience and, in short, invoke cheap Character Development.

Sometimes, she is male, and goes by the name Marty Stu. Not everybody bothers with that distinction, though. Far and away more frequently the character type is called a Mary Sue without regard to gender. Wesley Crusher from Star Trek The Next Generation started out as an example of a Marty Stu.

Magical Girlfriends, while very similar, are technically not Mary Sues, as they reflect more on the type of character one wants to be with rather than who one wants to be.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey CBG just for you


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2008)

broken image is broken


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2008)

how about now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Hey CBG just for you


The pic showed up fine for me Taleran


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> how about now?



works for me now.

anyways I called it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Hey CBG just for you



*meltdown*


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 1, 2008)

Righteous!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2008)

so I got around to reading the Books of Doom mini, damn that was awesome really just cemented Doom as one of my favourite villains


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2008)

finally got around to reading Spider-Man: The Other.  Pretty good, I like it so far.  Also interesting they went for a fairly recently introduced villain to be the one who "kills" Spidey instead of one of his famous rogues.  Still goddamn did Morlun kick Spidey's ass, I don't actually think he's ever been beat that bad before one on one.  Also having that scripture from Psalms when Morlun makes his finishing blow was appropriate.


----------



## zizou (Mar 2, 2008)

i didnt like the mysticism thing that straczynski and the other writers did in the other but its ok. good arc.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 2, 2008)

It was pretty well-written but over all the whole Spider Totem thing was just ... distracting. I mean, it added nothing of value to the mythos. What was missing from Spidey's origin? Nothing! It is one of the classic origin stories.

On the other hand, JMS never got a chance to explore his ideas. Civil War came right on the heels of the other and OMD right after that. Still, as I said, it gave us nothing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah I just noticed the chapter immidiately after the end of the Other was the "Mr. Parker Goes to Washington" Civil War tie in.  

also wasn't there another moderately well liked Spidey arc between Civil War and OMD?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

BACK IN BLACK


----------



## Gooba (Mar 2, 2008)

That was pretty awesome, now I feel bad for liking it since it lead to the worst decision in ages.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 2, 2008)

Hell. Yes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ItGVXBjd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 2, 2008)

I've watched that trailer like 12 times already. This movie will kick ass!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 2, 2008)

That movie almost makes me like Iron Man in the comics. Almost.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> That movie almost makes me like Iron Man in the comics. Almost.


I still don't like Ironman comics, but I always wanted one of those suits.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm really digging the new Thor.  Up to number 5, Loki and Doom have been added to the mix


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

Recently, Doom's been mentioned in some major titles (Captain America, Avengers, Thor). They must plan on making him a major threat again.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Prelude to IM/DD~!

Also why don't you guys like Tony? Or are we still blaming all of the world's problems on him?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm over it tbh. I prefer hating on quesada and loeb, it's more fun because they're real things


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Prelude to IM/DD~!
> 
> Also why don't you guys like Tony? Or are we still blaming all of the world's problems on him?


I just never liked the character of Tony Stark, even before Civil War. I think Ironman (the armor) is sweet with all of his nifty gadgets, but everytime I read the non major event tie-in issues I get bored and find something else to do.

The same goes for the Fantastic Four and Steve Rogers. I only read Cap vol.5 because of the Winter Soldier.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

FF/Cap I couldn't get into myself, well until Cap died and then I loved the book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> FF/Cap I couldn't get into myself, well until *Cap died and then I loved the book.*


Exactly! 

Maybe if Reed and Sue die, I'll start reading F-4


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Funny thing... Iron Man is a lot better in Cap then his own book!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'd imagine so. Ed Brubaker is a very talented writer.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2008)

Things have become such a 180 on Tony that I'm kinda hoping his is a skrull now

I've been reading a ton of Thor recently and was wondering how good the book was between Disassembled and Heroes Reborn


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2008)

ok here's news from the new Wizard:

Marvel might be planning on making a concrete movie continuity by establishing that they all exist in the same world.  The reboots of Hulk and Punisher are an effort to have it sync up with the other films, rumors that Downey jr. and Sam Jackson to appear in cameos in the new Hulk movie as Iron Man and Nick Fury.  Also they're in talks to have all movie rights under the same studio so that if an Avengers movie is ever made and say for example Spidey and Wolverine are going to be a part of it, then Marvel will do all they can to have the roles be played by Tobey and Hugh.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2008)

That would be a great idea and have a good semblance that they are all in the same universe.  Hell even a reference would be nice.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2008)

Hurt (who plays Gen. Ross) himself says Downey is in Hulk.  The whole Avengers thing is only a rumor right now but Marvel says they'll only go for it if they can get all the guys their own films (Thor and Ant-man are in the works) and concretely make it all work.



I like this idea, makes more sense than DC's Justice League idea where it's basically an entire different continuity.


----------



## zizou (Mar 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Things have become such a 180 on Tony that I'm kinda hoping his is a skrull now



marvel itself said that tony isnt a skrull.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 3, 2008)

Iron Man is my favorite character and has been since childhood -- which is a distubingly long time ago at this point. The Post-Extremis / Civil War characterization was painful, the current stuff is just confusing. Depending on which book he's in (and he's in them all) he's either tortured hero or absolute douchebag. Plus, he's weaker than he's _ever_ been, when Spider-man and the Winter Soldier can kick his ass.

Having said that, it's not actually the worst Iron Man ever. That goes to the Teen Tony Iron Man and the Controlled-by-Kang story that preceded it. That was like the BND of Iron Man.

As far as Cap goes, the current Brubaker story is awesome, but not the best ever, imho. Y'all should pick up the first Waid / Garney run. STELLAR.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2008)

zizou said:


> marvel itself said that tony isnt a skrull.



yet**


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2008)

I highly doubt two of the Illuminati would be Skrulls, when Skrull Black Bolt revealed himself any other Skrulls among them would have revealed themselves, also if Tony was a skrull he would never have told the Illuminati about Skrull Electra and might have just killed Spider-Woman.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I highly doubt two of the Illuminati would be Skrulls, when Skrull Black Bolt revealed himself any other Skrulls among them would have revealed themselves, also if Tony was a skrull he would never have told the Illuminati about Skrull Electra and might have just killed Spider-Woman.



that would require for marvel stories to be consitent, wich as of late....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok here's news from the new Wizard:
> 
> Marvel might be planning on making a concrete movie continuity by establishing that they all exist in the same world.  The reboots of Hulk and Punisher are an effort to have it sync up with the other films, rumors that Downey jr. and Sam Jackson to appear in cameos in the new Hulk movie as Iron Man and Nick Fury.  Also they're in talks to have all movie rights under the same studio so that if an Avengers movie is ever made and say for example Spidey and *Wolverine* are going to be a part of it, then Marvel will do all they can to have the roles be played by Tobey and Hugh.



What the hell? I've had enough of him


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2008)

it was an example anyways I doubt he'd be included in the project as if they ever make it, it'll be based more on the classic Avengers + hulk. that's if it happens.

though Wolverine IS getting his own movie


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 3, 2008)

Anybody else hear about Quicksilver's new mini-series?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope. Do tell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw it somewhere a few days ago. I was asking because I can't remember which site it was on. It's an X-Factor mini-series.

**EDIT* found it!


> ​
> COVER BY: BOO COOK
> WRITER: PETER DAVID
> PENCILS: PABLO RAIMONDI
> ...


----------



## Arishem (Mar 4, 2008)

I stopped following The Avengers after the fake Elektra died. Have I missed anything worth reading in the meantime? If there's nothing in particular, then I probably won't pick it up again for awhile. Secret Invasion is not even making my excitement meter twitch.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Half if Manhattan  turned into venom symbiotes.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmm, that seems kind of interesting. Whether it's good or gimmicky would depend on how they pulled it off. Are the infectees threats by themselves or just cool looking fodder?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it just me or now that Mighty is on a regular schedule... doesn't it just seem weird?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah I noticed the same thing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Hmmm, that seems kind of interesting. Whether it's good or gimmicky would depend on how they pulled it off. *Are the infectees threats by themselves or just cool looking fodder?*


I don't know. I stopped reading New Avengers about the same time you did.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 4, 2008)

Apart from the thought bubbles, I don't mind Mighty Avengers that much 

It helps that I like the teaming of Wonderman and Ms Marvel, and seeing Tony pwn ass with SHIELD Helicarriers and the vast resources at his beck and call really rocks.

Makes you realise how unimportant the New Avengers actually are, now that they don't have any big hitters.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2008)

I LIKE NA and MA.

Still, Ares's charactization in Mighty Avengers is terrible....


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 4, 2008)

^Avengers needs Thor.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2008)

always have always will


neway


OOOGIE BOOGIE



and


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2008)

You know what? I bet EVERY hero in the Marvel universe is a skrull. All the other guys just realized they were getting tired of all the breaks in continuity, the crappy crossover events, and missing deadlines (Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk) that they all decided to go live inside the Soul Gem. Everyone else running around is a skrull that doesn't know that they are a skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> You know what? I bet EVERY hero in the Marvel universe is a skrull. All the other guys just realized they were getting tired of all the breaks in continuity, the crappy crossover events, and missing deadlines (Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk) that *they all decided to go live inside the Soul Gem.* Everyone else running around is a skrull that doesn't know that they are a skrull.


 

So that's why they talked about the infinity gauntlet in Illuminati.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't know. I stopped reading New Avengers about the same time you did.



Tony saved the day with machina ex machina.
deadpool swoop in and released them all over again onver some random dinossaurs and then saved the day again
So they decided to band up and beat the crap out of doom
Who almost beat the crap out of them untill sentry threw him on the time machine.
I guess he didn't feel like throwing stuff in the sun this week


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2008)

New Avengers is awsome now thogh


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I LIKE NA and MA.
> 
> Still, Ares's charactization in Mighty Avengers is terrible....



What's so good about them?


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hell Yes. Hopefully this book doesn't suck.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What's so good about them?



Uhhhhh... 

NORMAN OSBORNE IS A SKRULL!!!

*runs*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Hell Yes. Hopefully this book doesn't suck.


I am Groot!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 4, 2008)

Groot is Captain America!

Groot fight for justice!

Bow before Groot!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

These 'Guardians' covers make want to continue reading Conquest because my favorite characters, Starlord's crew, all live. 


And somehow, so does Phyla Vell/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm only going to read them because Gamora is in them

.........


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

I said it MADE ME WANT TO read, but then I remembered how crappy it was.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder how doctor Doom pees?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

catheter


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder how doctor Doom pees?



Very carefully


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 5, 2008)

It's magic!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2008)

and thats just terrible


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Two questions:

Do you know how to draw?
How is photo-referencing "just terrible"?
Tim Bradstreet does it all the time and look how bad-ass the Punisher covers turned out...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't see how my knowledge of drawing comes into play at all, and that always does seem to be the 1st comment when someone critisizes something, I find it terrible because it gives the impression that they could just pull out a drawing like that which if the trace was needed then they probably couldn't therefore its basically lying


----------



## deathgod (Mar 5, 2008)

I prefer the NA to the Mighty Avengers, most likely because they're fighting against the man that and I don't really like anyone in the Mighty Avengers that much, or at least I don't like them when they're in the Mighty Avengers comics. Tony, Ms. Marvel, Ares, Black Widow are so much cooler in other comics.

BTW did Marvel cancel Spiderman loves Mary Jane? Used to love reading that.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2008)

Same here. It ended at issue 20, but is supposed to restart this year.

I'm waiting >_<


----------



## Id (Mar 5, 2008)

Fuck tracing, get the image and photoshop it to make it into a pencil work.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2008)

Id said:


> Fuck tracing, get the image and photoshop it to make it into a pencil work.



Are you talking about Greg Land


----------



## Sylar (Mar 5, 2008)

Penance pwned the f#ck out of Nitro.....

New rule: Don't f#ck with Penance.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 5, 2008)

The Power Emo is a new force to be reckoned with in the Marvel universe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 5, 2008)

Arishem said:


> The Power Emo is a new force to be reckoned with in the Marvel universe.


Wasn't there a book out a while back on Vertigo (I think) called 'Emo Kid'?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Penance pwned the f#ck out of Nitro.....
> 
> New rule: Don't f#ck with Penance.



He's not Emo Kid anymore

And somehow Wolverine is there again


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2008)

I stopped collecting the Penance mini after issue 2. Money and all.

Was that a mistake and should I look at the trade or just pat myself on the back?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 6, 2008)

Wolverine is anywhere that sales are needed.  

As for Penance: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It appears that way, since he got rid of the S&M suit. I just wonder where Robbie is going to go from here. He'd be easy to recognize with the full-body scar treatment that his last outfit gave him.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought he is keeping the suit, but just gave Nitro one of his. Wolverine asks if he is ditching the suit and Robbie says he is only giving up on the needle stabbing the skin on top of his heart.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

being the slowpoke I am, I just barely read Thor #6 today

"you want a ride"
"No, I'll walk.  I want to be the first Asgardian with a tan"

XD new thor series is great


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 6, 2008)

Simple question. The Captain Marvel series out now, is it any way related to Secret Invasion? With the Skrulls in it and whatnot.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, it is related. To what degree, we do not know yet.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 6, 2008)

I guess this confirms that Gaiman's Eternals is in continuity:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

So all that thing does is stand there?

epic lulz


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2008)

still waiting for the point in spiderman.....


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 6, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I guess this confirms that Gaiman's Eternals is in continuity:



Now the question is, where are villains like Doom? Normally when there are cosmic guys available, he'd try to steal their powers.

And what are the other Celestials doing? One would think that if someone they imprisoned escaped, they would be slightly curious about that.

And why the fuck don't the Avengers know what a Celestial is? There are several instances where Thor met them, the whole Heroes Reborn thing Franklin pulled, let's not forget cosmic events like Infinity Gauntlet.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I guess this confirms that Gaiman's Eternals is in continuity:



wooooooooo  Golden Gate Park appears in a comic book


----------



## Id (Mar 6, 2008)

Cyclops met the the Celestial Host with Jean. They managed to damage one Celestial. 


Um anyhow, Cable v2 #1 was good. Age is starting to catch up on the old soldier.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 6, 2008)

Id said:


> Cyclops met the the Celestial Host with Jean. They managed to damage one Celestial.



And he can't remember something like that?!



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cyclops is a Skrull!


----------



## Bentley305 (Mar 6, 2008)

What are some of the best stories out there? Interested in reading a few...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Marvels by Alex Ross and Kurt Busiek.


----------



## Id (Mar 6, 2008)

Munsu said:


> And he can't remember something like that?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100%


----------



## Arishem (Mar 6, 2008)

Actually, I wanted them to attack my hand.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 6, 2008)

Id said:


> Cyclops met the the Celestial Host with Jean. They managed to damage one Celestial.
> 
> 
> Um anyhow, Cable v2 #1 was good. Age is starting to catch up on the old soldier.



HE's also probably still healing from MC. Before he could use his TK to accelerate his healing, not to mention he is missing his powers and has to protect a baby strapped to his chest. I think it was making sure to keep the baby safe that caused him to get hit.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 6, 2008)

Cable is supposed to still possess some TK (he doesn't have telepathy anymore).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought Cable got his powers back from that weird thing in Cable & Deadpool.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 6, 2008)

He did, but his telepathy is gone since it died.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2008)

Cable burned out most of his power fighting Silver Surfer.  He used up the rest "fixing" Deadpool's brain.

He now has a force shield projector that psudo-replicates TK (but is vastly weaker) and a connection to the "infonet" that can do some things TP can do.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

He gained it back again before he 'died' in C&D


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He gained it back again before he 'died' in C&D



When was this?  He was still using the force-shield projector when Rogue's team was on the island, that was right before he "died".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

It was when he was posessed by that mumadrani(?) thing.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He gained it back again before he 'died' in C&D



But he lost right after. He used the last bit of power he had to throw Sabertoothe off of Providence.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 6, 2008)

When the creature died I believe he lost his powers. And his artificial ones were lost when Providence went down since they were connexted to the city.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> But he lost right after. He used the last bit of power he had to throw Sabertoothe off of Providence.



He still had a tiny bit, but yes you are more or less correct since his powers were dying when the mumadrai died


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 6, 2008)

Cable lost his TP when the mummadrai died


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Cable lost his *TP* when the mummadrai died


Toilet Paper?


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 6, 2008)

^^Yes toilet paper 

No Telepathy=TP


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Bishop's ginormous right arm reminds me of late 80's/ early 90's era of comics. When every male character looked like he was on steriods. 

The prime example...


----------



## Hellion (Mar 7, 2008)

Well the 90's are infamous for Steroid use


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

Taleran said:


> and thats just terrible



I think someone threatened legal action.  They pulled that cover, it's changed on the Marvel website


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 7, 2008)

^^In Ultimate whatever..you know the one where they fought the Hyperions...the art and poses were bases of Phoenix Endsong.
Sometimes Marvel is lazy and pathetic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

They were both drawn by the same guy.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 7, 2008)

^^I know but the poses were exactly the same. I could put Emma Frost over the one of the other characters and it fit perfectly. Me and My lil bro had the pics and we put em side by side, but i deleted them. I wish i had them agains


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh, well that's just photoshop... I mean, Greg Land's superior art style.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2008)

Truthfully, I never enjoyed Greg Land's art.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 7, 2008)

Ya gotta admit its impressive looking....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Truthfully, I never enjoyed Greg Land's art.


I'd be lying if I said I didn't. Sure it's an underhanded sneaky trick, but it's not hard to look at. I wish he drew Ultimates 3 instead of Maduera(?).



Sylar said:


> Ya gotta admit its impressive looking....


Impressive indeed. Especially his stuff on Sojourn


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 7, 2008)

Just how strong are War Skrulls?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Just how strong are War Skrulls?


It all depends upon which powers they are given. 

*smart assed answer:* Strong enough to for wars.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 7, 2008)

No way 

The illuminati had a hard time fighting them, yet the x-men beat them with relative ease


----------



## Deviate (Mar 7, 2008)

Did anyone read Secret Invasion Saga? That Black Bolt Skrull is called a 'Hyper-Powered Super Skrull'. 

Creative.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 7, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ya gotta admit its impressive looking....



Yeah...all five of the expressions he uses are impressive. He uses porno stars for his female photo referencing so at least all the women he draws look acceptibly hawt.

War-Skrulls are hella strong, with there natural Skrull abilities plus those of the hero they are simulating they are some of the strongest generic villian types in the Universe. But like SHIELD Cape-Killers they suffer from the Inverse Ninja Law. And since there will no doubt be a bunch of them popping up by the end of the event, they will be getting killed by the sleeve, but this could be said about any generic villian type.

Put one Hydra soldier in a room with one super-hero and they will be fighting for about 10-min...put ten Hydra soldiers in the same room with the one say super-hero and it'll be over in 10 seconds.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think someone threatened legal action.  They pulled that cover, it's changed on the Marvel website


Apparently there's been some corporate "suggestions" made to artists about being careful of using copyrighted material and likenesses as their reference material. So far they haven't gone so far as to make it a "directive." Quesada was asked about it at whatever con is going on now. 

For me Greg Land is hit or miss. Yes, _mostly_ they all look like the same
porn star person. However, that Phoenix cover he did is probably my favorite Jean ever and the She Hulk cover he did for this month's issue is nice. She looks powerful and sexy without being a _complete_ skank.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 9, 2008)

Say what you will about Greg Land's art but he's not as bad as the guy who drew the WWH Heroes for Hire covers....


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 9, 2008)

I came


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like the beginning of a hentai episode.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 9, 2008)

Tentacle hentai FTL.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I came



I saw that in sum cartoon porn once


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone know what issue this scan is from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wtf?! 


Based off of the art, I'm gonna say Spider-Man Unlimited v2 01
Link


**EDIT*
That's definately the right book, I found it but I can't read Spanish.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 9, 2008)

I just can't stop laughing at the whole 'Slyde punch!' It just kept reminding me of Captain Falcon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Then there's the Slyde Suriken. 

*my sister to translate it for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

> I don't know if you guys are noticing the similarity between Red Hulk and Ultimate Black Panther... Loeb takes 2 chars and makes sure those 2 are never in the same place and time. Result: lame ass storytelling...


 **


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2008)

Loeb can only write good stories with Tim Sale.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2008)

I like Ultimates 3.  I am tired of buying Avatar comics to get me half naked heroes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

Avatar comics... The do mostly fantasy stuff right?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2008)

If you wanna find Warren Ellis, Horror, and soft and hardcore porn Avatar press is your place


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2008)

porn >>>> wizards, knights and dragons


----------



## Arishem (Mar 9, 2008)

Do any of you know if Marvel has any plans to do anything with Toxin? I read that he's a part of the Initiative (who isn't these days?), but it seems like the character has been put aside.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I came



mutherfucking gay shit piss fuck kill slut fuck cunt kill quesada gay slit throat gay fuck cunt shit fuck piss cunt quesasa is a fucking cock mutherucking fuckerhead cunt bitch

*edited and translated by Green Lantern:*
I am very angry at this development.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2008)

I just read the second half of the second volume of The Mighy Thor, fuck that shit was epic as hell and touching an everything I like about comics I never expected such a high quality story from marvel bravo *applause*



oh and I'm willing to be money that The Enchantress and Lady Silf will have their bodies swapped when they come back in the new series


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2008)

Did you not see the Slyde Punch?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

Just finished reading Avengers : Red Zone.  It was awesome.  I know really really wanna read more of Johns' Avengers run.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2008)

[ Karin Volume 8, Chapter 34 ]

hmmmmmmm


oh and


Tonight 10pm 1st Trailer



NaruSaku Cosplay Date!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 12, 2008)

Bout damn time. Was wondering when they were gonna show it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2008)

interesting last page in the latest FF




Cap?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2008)

the new FF run has been pretty good so far imo


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

What issue does the new FF run start at?

I started reading Iron Man. I'm almost through the 4th volume. Tony is portrayed as a jerk, but I find it kind of humorous (I'm new to the character). Although I can understand why fans would be pissed if this current take is in stark contrast to his previous personality. The Argonauts were awesome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

Taleran said:


> interesting last page in the latest FF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



America becomes cosmic.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

Why does Gargan's Venom get so big? He looks like a symbiote-infected Hulk. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just glad that it looks like the end of the line for the character.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

F#cking New Warriors. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nova is saving the universe, Penance is kicking all sorts of ass, and what do the others do? They screw up the only chance to stop KIA.




Its official. Every current or former New Warrior, save Richard Rider and Robbie Baldwin, is a retarded duchebag.


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 12, 2008)

I stopped paying attention to that book a long time ago. It is just terrible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

New Warriors was somewhat interesting for the first story and then they decided to make more...


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> New Warriors was somewhat interesting for the first story and then they decided to make more...





vicious1 said:


> I stopped paying attention to that book a long time ago. It is just terrible.



I was talking about Avengers: Initiative #10, which is a helluva book.  Taskmaster and Ant-Man are awesome.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

I really want to see KIA slaughter the New Warriors next issue. I'll be pissed if he doesn't.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I really want to see KIA slaughter the New Warriors next issue. I'll be pissed if he doesn't.



At least kill off Rage, Justice, and Slapstick.


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I was talking about Avengers: Initiative #10, which is a helluva book.  Taskmaster and Ant-Man are awesome.



Ah, haven't picked it up yet. It is a good book though.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

That reminds me of what Hellion said in New X-Men. "I don't want to be trained by a guy who actually named himself Justice" or something to that effect.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Arishem said:


> That reminds me of what Hellion said in New X-Men. "I don't want to be trained by a guy who actually named himself Justice" or something to that effect.



I think it was like "I'm like the last telekinetic on the planet, unless I want to join the Initiative and train with some idiot calling himself Justice."


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds more like it. I read that issue a couple months ago. There was some talk on another forum about the New X-Men getting another series. I hope this is true.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Yeah, that sounds more like it. I read that issue a couple months ago. There was some talk on another forum about the New X-Men getting another series. I hope this is true.



We can only hope. 

I can't believe Marvel cancelled one of their better series while crap like New Warriors is allowed to publish more issues.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2008)

Trailer Time
Link removed


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

I've "acquired" all of the House of M comics. How badly will it traumatize me? Civil War only left me exhausted, bored, and somewhat depressed at the time lost reading it.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Trailer Time
> Link removed



No video.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2008)

better now


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 12, 2008)

^^Hulk is my dad


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are some pictures from the HD trailer.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 12, 2008)

Dunno what to say. The movie seems like it's going to be OK, and we might get more than just one line out of the Hulk this time.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

New Thunderbolts was good.  Also finally caught up with Iron Fist and am trying to catch up with Nova.

oh and Hulk trailer =


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Dunno what to say. The movie seems like it's going to be OK, and *we might get more than just one line out of the Hulk this time. *


*PUNY HUMAN *


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> New Thunderbolts was good.  Also finally caught up with Iron Fist and am trying to catch up with Nova.
> 
> oh and Hulk trailer =



I'm already caught up with Iron Fist and Nova, the latter being my favorite ongoing Marvel series. The comic I most recently caught up with was the Thunderbolts. Right now I'm working on Iron Man v4.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm liking Immortal Iron Fist a bit more than I like Nova, ultimately I think I'll end dropping the two from my read/buy list. After next month they seem like they'll suffer from what I like to call the "and then what...?" factor".

The same thing happened to Spawn. He was from book one destined to have a part in Armageddon, the war between heaven and hell. 170+ issues later, and saved the day. And then what... more pointless issues were made.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

I for one think they should put series on hold until they have something other than filler to put out. Some may not like it, but it's better than reading retarded shit that does a disservice to a character or franchise. They could put out one-shots in the meantime.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I for one think they should put series on hold until they have something other than filler to put out. Some may not like it, but it's better than reading retarded shit that does a disservice to a character or franchise. They could put out one-shots in the meantime.


I definately agree. That's why I love what they're doing with Young Avengers... Well excluding Young Avangers/ Runaways. That was just effin retarded, but I'm glad theyt put the series on hold until they could think of something more interesting to do with the characters.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm going to start reading House of M. How badly will it traumatize me?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I actually liked House of M, some of the tie-ins too... Except for HoM Spider-Man. I really could've gone without reading it


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I'm going to start reading House of M. How badly will it traumatize me?



Its actually pretty good. VERY good in fact. Just don't read the Spiderman tie-ins.



LIL_M0 said:


> I actually liked House of M, some of the tie-ins too... Except for HoM Spider-Man. I really could've gone without reading it



Seriously don't read the Spiderman tie-ins.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2008)

Now I need to see how bad HoM SM is.  On the topic of Spider-Man, BND has really lost any steam it had at the start. Freak is one the most failtacular character designs I've seen in recent comics. He looks like an aborted Doomsday fetus.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Arishem said:


> *Now I need to see how bad HoM SM is. * On the topic of Spider-Man, BND has really lost any steam it had at the start. Freak is one the most failtacular character designs I've seen in recent comics. He looks like an aborted Doomsday fetus.


Don't say we didn't warn you. 

BND is getting kinda sucky. It's like nothing else matters because at the end of the month another creative team will take over and do a better or worse *cough, cough*April's gonna suck*cough*shitty art*cough*


----------



## Deviate (Mar 13, 2008)

New issue of Thunderbolts is awesome. Gargan is hopefully dead. Osborn is probably gonna fight Swordsman as the Green Goblin next issue (which is what, like two months from now?)

New issue of Might Avengers was fucking awesome. Bendis' Stark and Doom are fucking awesome together. Art was great. Bendis' Sentry is annoying as hell.

New Avengers: Iniaitive - Only cool part was Ant Man and Taskmaster chilling. NW = Fail.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2008)

If you only read 4 comics in your entire lifetime, let them be the Spiderman HOM tie-in.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

I never started Thunderbolts or Mighty Avengers, seems like Im missing out.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I never started Thunderbolts or Mighty Avengers, seems like Im missing out.



Post CW Thunderbolts is epic. Seriously "Faith in Monsters" and "Caged Angels" are two of the finest arcs you'll ever find in a comic book.

Mighty Avengers... Meh, I like it. Just don't expect too much from it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll give Thunderbolts a shot, what issue does the new run start?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I'll give Thunderbolts a shot, what issue does the new run start?


I think it's 110


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2008)

Samson mentally backhanding that telepath bitch with his rage made me lol.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think it's 110



Yup it is.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2008)

Where the hell is Toxin?!  He is supposed to be a part of the Initiative!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope for Gaygan giving up the title of Venom has +14 after today


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll start Thunderbolts soon then.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2008)

I saw Razor Fist with all the rest of The Hood's cronies. If Marvel can use that loser, then they can use the guy who beat the shit out of him. Don't get me wrong. I don't want Toxin to end up in a shitty series or just as a space taker on some Initiative team, but I would like to know if there are any plans to use Patrick.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I saw Razor Fist with all the rest of The Hood's cronies. If Marvel can use that loser, then they can use the guy who beat the shit out of him. Don't get me wrong. I don't want Toxin to end up in a shitty series or just as a space taker on some Initiative team, but I would like to know if there are any plans to use Patrick.



He's got an appearance in Mighty Avengers...

As a photo. 

He might show up in Initiative eventually.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, Mighty Avengers #10 is by far the best issue out of the entire run. The banter between Doom and Stark was pure comedy. Sentry apologetically beating on Thing was great too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Wow, Mighty Avengers #10 is by far the best issue out of the entire run. The banter between Doom and Stark was pure comedy. Sentry apologetically beating on Thing was great too.


seems interesting. 

Stark: blah blah blah
Doom: blah blah blah
Start: (thinking)blah blah blah skrulls
Doom: blah blah blah repulsor rays
Sentry: WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Wow, Mighty Avengers #10 is by far the best issue out of the entire run. The banter between Doom and Stark was pure comedy. Sentry apologetically beating on Thing was great too.



Doom is too OOC. The Doom we know and fear (because he says so) would've killed Stark on the spot, damn the consequences.



LIL_M0 said:


> seems interesting.
> 
> Stark: blah blah blah
> Doom: blah blah blah
> ...



You left out Thing getting pwned.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2008)

He did leave Iron Man a parting gift.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I "woe is Ironman" the general theme of the Mighty Avengers stories?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I "woe is Ironman" the general theme of the Mighty Avengers stories?



Uh pretty much?

Just like most of New Avengers is "woe is Luke Cage".


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2008)

You don't even see Luke Cage fight after that kid hacked Tony's Argonauts. He's just lying face down in a form-fitting crater while the Hulkbuster utterly thrashes the New Avengers. I really like that particular Argonaut's design; it's very Juggernaut-esque.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

Tony: You are horrible monsteer
Doom: More people hate you than they hate me
Tony:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

That quote was golden


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

meh, the hulk never rocked my world
Oh God, I remember this one time, in Spiderman's newspaper strips, they took two months to tell the storie of Banner getting robed in an alley.
A daily newspaper!
I read Dr Jeckil and Mr Hyde before I ever heard of the Hulk, and the story line always goes like this.
Banner: I'm a frail inteligent scientist, who is a victim of the circumstances but I have finally gotten some sort of ballance and I'm improoving the world now.
Evil villan/ Random Thug: Aaarh! I are a a villan/thug/terrorist, and I have came to take "you or your love/money/experiment"
Banner: Oh no! I must fight my anger
EV/RT: Haha, now I will act like a bigger douchebag than Mephisto in Spiderman!
Banner: Nooooo! Damn yoooooooooooou!
*turns into hulk*
Hulk: Hulk Smash!
This is where the plot splits into three ways.
It might be
Thug: Oh no, who are you? 
Hulk:Smack
Thug: My tounge tastes like dying
Hulk: Hulk leaves!*jump*
Or it might be
Terrorist: Oh no! Attack him!
Hulk: Hulk smash!
Terrorist: Bullets will stop you!
Hulk: Hulk smash
Terrorist: Ok, I die now, ok? Ok!
Hulk: Patrick Swayze Leap, Go!
The final possible hulk ending might be one of two.
If he's fighting a hero or a villan
Villan: Oh no, what an unexpected twist! 
Hulk: Hulk smash!
Villan: My superior inteligence has forseen this
Hulk: Hulk Smash!
Villan: Oh no, how can this beeeeeeee?

Hero: Hulk, stop!
Hulk: Hulk Smash!
Hero: human punches will stop you
Hulk: Hulk still smash!
Hero: Ok, I'm out!
Capitan America: Let's punch him together!
Hero and Cap: *punches*
Hulk faints.
Unless there are innocents about.
Innocent: Hulk stop!
Hulk: Okay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed how recently Wolverine went from five foot nothing, to seeing eye to eye with Cyclops?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

Drink your milk kids!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

"Maybe it'll grow back bigger"

Guess he did


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

Just bought marvel ultimate alliance

Awesomeness


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Doom is too OOC. The Doom we know and fear (because he says so) would've killed Stark on the spot, damn the consequences.


Nah, that ain't true. "Stark and Doom trapped in the past" has been done before, and they've worked together before to escape. In fact, the whole beginning of the issue with Doom visiting the past to learn magic harkens back to that original story. That adventure was where he met Morgan. I consider it one of the classic IM stories.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah Doom and stark have been lots of places


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2008)

Need moar namor

Namor + doom = pwned earth


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

Namor+Doom=Dead Skrulls


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

We do need more Doom and Namor, thrown in Fury and we may have a workable event.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh God, if Namor and Doom together were to fight a skrull army and then Nick Fury came to the rescue in a bigass helicarior shooting skrull raping guns.
Fuck the plot, I would buy it!

Wich reminds me, what was namor doing when the avengers invaded  Latveria?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Just bought marvel ultimate alliance
> 
> Awesomeness


I couldn't enjoy it because I put in cheat codes and defeated the purpose of playing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

My nephews always argue about who get's to pick "X-Man" (Wolverine). lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> My nephews always argue about who get's to pick "X-Man" (Wolverine). lol



They have been tainted

Let the purging commence


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

With Thor Iron Man and Doctor Strange on your belt, they argue for wolverine?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2008)

Namor, Doom and Fury saving the world


im down


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They have been tainted
> 
> Let the purging commence


lol they're only 6 and 7


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

they're 67?
Man, you have busy parents?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol my brother's kids, hence the word "nephews".


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




+

=




You heard it from here folks


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wolverine is on every team... The plot thickens.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

So he gets his own Ultimate title?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> With Thor Iron Man and Doctor Strange on your belt, they argue for wolverine?



Cap was my man when I played.  I had mad Zen shield skills.

Plus I thought it was hilarious to watch Cap do some of the super-strength feats


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> With Thor Iron Man and Doctor Strange on your belt, they argue for wolverine?


Wolverine is more popular with the kids. Even more popular than Spider-Man 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> So he gets his own Ultimate title?


What?! Why... It had better be a mini-series.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

He was referring to the Ultimate art Ban used I believe.

I don't think Ultimate Wolverine is getting his own series. At least not for a while.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 13, 2008)

WTH? Everytime I see Banhammer he has a diff sig.

Anyways, Initative 10 was funny...the New "Initative" Warriors are about to be murdered, thus all is well. Also this scene...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2008)

Taskmaster is awesome. He really is.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2008)

is that irredeemable antman?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> is that irredeemable antman?



Yup, he got transfered to the Initiative when his title got canceled.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Taskmaster is awesome. He really is.



He'd be twice as awesome if Marvel stuck to UDON's redesign instead of that pirate costume.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree. The partial-skull helmet looked awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2008)

Taskmaster's redesign was pretty sweet, it even made me like the character for awhile.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He'd be twice as awesome if Marvel stuck to UDON's redesign instead of that pirate costume.



Is the look he went by in the Agent X book?


----------



## Deviate (Mar 14, 2008)

I said it before, and I'll say it again. Classic design = _Classic_.


----------



## Dave (Mar 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Is the look he went by in the Agent X book?



Yes, my child


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> WTH? Everytime I see Banhammer he has a diff sig.


He's using a randomizer or he's running a PHP script (which I doubt we're allowed to do).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Captain America 34 Directors Cut*

Here's a neat three-paged extra you won't find in the "regular" Cap 34. Captain America (Bucky) is interviewed by ABC News... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

His gun is loaded... WITH JUSTICE!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

That made me think of "Final Justice!!" from the Capcom/Marvel games.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2008)

Initiative poker night to include Taskmaster, Ant-Man, and Deadpool.  I would read that comic every week.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Initiative poker night to include Taskmaster, Ant-Man, and Deadpool.  I would read that comic every week.



Needs a fourth...

Maybe include Pym to play the straight-man.  Or Reed.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 14, 2008)

I think Illuminati-Reed would be a plus to the poker night. Half the time he is doing something else during the meetings and makes some pretty good comments.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2008)

Ooh, or War Machine, he'd make an awesome straight-man for the group.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Needs a fourth...
> 
> Maybe include Pym to play the straight-man.  Or Reed.



Nah get the Gauntlet.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 14, 2008)

Guys...I know this is a pipe dream, but do you honestly think you'll be able to sell a single issue of that...without Wolverine?

You are going to have to put him on every cover.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Guys...I know this is a pipe dream, but do you honestly think you'll be able to sell a single issue of that...without Wolverine?
> 
> You are going to have to put him on every cover.



He can guest star as the dealer in every third issue, but those issues have to end with him getting stomped by one of the players.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 14, 2008)

The best character on Marvelultimate alliance is Iceman....and maybe Ghost Rider and Thor


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually I think we're one Secret Invasion away from Joe Q. making the editorial descision to have every cover of Marvel include Wolverine in some aspect, regardless if he is in the actual issue or not.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

We already know for a fact that there is a skrull with wolverine powers.


God, Spiderman sucks 

I blame you for this spiderman, I would have gotten away with it, if it was for that meddling here


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep waiting for the big reveal in Spider-Man: BND that Peter's still in High school.

Seriously.  This is like "Spider-man: First Class" or something here.

The Spider-man / Jackpot stuff is the only interesting part at all.  And that's only interesting because it gives me hope of inevitable retcon.

On the plus side, the Ultimate Spider-man subscription I got stuck with had naked flying chicks in the last issue (and utterly hilarious scenes with Peter and his classmates "Peter we've known each other since second grade.  If you want me to say something like 'Boy if only Spider-man were here' I will, but...").


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I keep waiting for the big reveal in Spider-Man: BND that Peter's still in High school.
> 
> Seriously.  This is like "Spider-man: First Class" or something here.
> 
> ...



USM is the best Spiderman titile out period. Nothing else compares.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> *I keep waiting for the big reveal in Spider-Man: BND that Peter's still in High school.*
> 
> Seriously. This is like "Spider-man: First Class" or something here.
> 
> ...


The whole novelty for BND wore off for me. Then again, I never liked Spider-Man that much to begin with. Ultimate Spider-Man on the other hand, is the best thing since the internet.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I keep waiting for the big reveal in Spider-Man: BND that Peter's still in High school.
> 
> Seriously.  This is like "Spider-man: First Class" or something here.
> 
> ...



We think so much alike it's disturbing.

I like they gave powers to Mary Jane, so she could play a more active part in Peter's life, hell, after the retcon, they could even take a year off eith each other, give JackPot a solo series for a while, with an amazing guy (Joss Whedon does amazing magic for female leads and because he take so long to update people wouldn't have to be too weird out ) then put them back together as an active crime fighting couple.
they can even depower Jackpot (if she has any powers at all) but give Mj, who now has a taste for self righteousness and give alot of dinamic.
Return peter some of that youth he was loosing.
Hell, make MJ an X-Factor detective, Lord knows it could always use more estrogen, make her girlfriends with Jessica!
How awesome would it be, since both they're loved ones are on oposite ends of the registration act?
Even more, do as this guy


> We’ve already seen the first eight pages of the “new” Amazing Spider-Man by Dan Slott and Steve McNiven, which isn’t bad, but… it’s kind of like watching a Beach Boys cover band, you know? It doesn’t matter how good they are, because they’re still trying to cover stuff that’s thirty to forty years old, so they sound cliched no matter how talented they might be. (Incidentally, there is no way at this point in the character’s publishing history to have an early-thirtysomething Peter Parker calling Betty Brant “Ms. Brant” without having it sound embarrassing and even slightly pervy.)
> 
> Oh, and Harry Osborn is alive again for whatever reason.
> 
> ...





> The sniper’s bullet would have missed Aunt May if Mephisto hadn’t altered its course just so.
> 
> There. That is all you need. The problem with this story thus far is twofold:
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

I read your description of how One More Day could be spun into something bigger and that got my brain chugging. I start building up how such an event could work to resolve the current threads of the Marvel U, in place of all this skrull nonsense. (And just when Annihilation suggested skrulls could be awesome and sympathetic now… pooh, pooh…) Now I’m posting a whole mess of brainstorming just ‘cause. Suck it.

So we begin with all the One More Day nonsense. Mephisto does his magic thing, Aunt May is back to life, Mary Jane never met Peter Parker, nobody ever hit the jackpot. We have a little bit of running around with Spider-Man and Jackpot, some flirting, Peter gets some hope up that maybe MJ isn’t out of his life forever. But when they finally reveal their identities to each other and get to know each other sans mask, Peter discovers the MJ is just not the same person he knew; a life without Peter Parker has left her with a radically different personality. Peter starts to get obsessed about it, starts to get some of the creepy/stalker vibe going. A bit of the Superboy Prime denial of reality, but with less dead Teen Titans.

About this time, he’s approach by a secret society. Let’s call them The Order of the Albatross. They suggest that there may be a way to cherry-pick the deal with Mephisto, take the good and leave the bad. To do this, Peter would have to break into Hell and rewrite the contract. After much soul searching, Peter decides that his MJ is worth the risk and takes The Albatross up on the offer. They provide him with a ritual that will spend his spirit to Hell and send him on his merry way.

This is all, of course, clever manipulations.

Although Pete’s soul is in Hell, his mind and body are still quite operable. Mephisto steps in, filling Peter with a portion of his own soul, creating an earthly avatar and greatly enhancing the spider powers. For the sake of reference, let’s call our newfound stand-in for the anti-christ The Wolf Spider. Because I like the way it sounds.

From her, we have a few story threads running in parallel before the big earth-shattering event, mostly in the Spidey books. The first is, of course, Peter walking through Hell, Dante-style. He meets up with former allies and enemies, and it all helps set his life’s triumphs and failures in context. Also, we get some action from all the bastards in Hell gunning for his poor sanity and Peter just contending with the nature of Hell itself. D-listers start to come out of the woodwork Annihilation style. The dead characters of Marvel comics start to either rally around Peter as a potential force of change in Hell or line up to get brownie points by stopping the “traitors”.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

The Wolf Spider is making a grand name for himself on Earth, reveling in sin, stirring up discontent towards SHIELD and the SHRA, and preaching the superhumans’ natural right to rule. Besides tearing the odd Initiative enforcement team limb from limb, he doesn’t hero so much anymore, becoming the poster child for sociopathic metahumans. He dances with the odd superteam: Operation Thunderbolt, the Runaways, the 50 States Initiative, members of the Avengers, The New Warriors. Nextwave, simply because it would be cool. He also starts making deals in Mephisto’s name, using this to gather an army under himself. HINT: A lot of X-Men characters get back in the saddle.

Meanwhile, the regular crime fighting aspect of the book pretty much falls on Jackpot’s shoulders. She starts to notice, after reflecting on some of Peter’s comments, that there are some gaping holes in her past and she doesn’t know what fills them. Perhaps let it climax in her confronting someone she assumed was a family member who doesn’t even remember meeting her. Her grip on reality starts to slip away. She sinks further and further into depression until she’s contacted by The Great Weaver, who wishes to reclaim Peter from Mephisto’s clutches. Jackpot is granted spider powers and starts fighting against the Wolf Spider’s chaos.

Besides the normal hero community trying to respond to Peter’s change, Nick Fury comes out of the woodwork. He gathers up Dr. Strange and they combine their resources to investigate Peter’s recent history. There’s a bit of globe-hopping, assassin-dodging adventure, ending in a couple of major reveals. The first and obvious one is that The Order of the Albatross is basically a Mephisto cult in disguise. The second surprise, however, is that the cult has been following the activities of the Illuminati and has been feeding bits and pieces to intelligence agencies around the world. Prominent in this information is the possessors and locations of the Infinity Gems.

The Daily Bugle staff, remember that their entire existence revolves not around Sally Floyd but Peter Parker, start to piece together the secret history of Spiderman. One of the nuggets they dig up in that Loki owes Peter a favor. When the Wolf Spider’s attacks step up from rabble rousing to a full-blown massacre at Grand Central Station, Jonah heads out to Oklahoma and walks the steps up to the new Asgard. In true JJJ fashion, he confronts Thor and insists that Loki’s oath weighs on all of Asgard. Although Thor is reluctant to involve himself in the world again, Jonah convinces him that the boon could be fulfilled by stopping Peter’s rampage, “saving him from himself”. Norse warriors in tow, Thor flies out to New York to confront the Wolf Spider.

Making a few comments about things going “better than expected”, the Wolf Spider peacefully submits and asks to speak his mind. When finally get to see his whole motivation as he outlines a future in which superhuman hegemonies rule the planet, painting metahumans as god’s chosen people. Thor is ready to brush him off and get to the hammering, when the Wolf Spider shows him a vision of a new Asgard; reigning over the American midwest in all of its grandest traditions. Despite the violence he needs to break the shackles of the SHRA, he says, this is what he truly wants. Thor, afraid he might act with the rashness of his youth, allows the Wolf Spider to explain his plans further. SHIELD sees all of this, ‘cause they’re shield, and Tony Stark freaks out, still fearing about Thor’s intentions ever since their fight in New Orleans. The Mighty Avengers are sent out with knee jerk speed to try and grab the Wolf Spider, as well as tell the Asgardians to get out of New York and back to cattle country. Someone, probably Sentry or Ares or one of the Warrior Three, jumps the gun and a full fight breaks out. The Wolf Spider puts the mind-whammy on the Sentry, and the big gold cheese tries to go all out on Thor. The unmovable hammer of thunder meets the unstoppable power of a thousand exploded suns.

The resulting energy discharge, besides showering New York with bits of building, knocks out power all across North America. The Wolf Spider disappears as everyone catches planes and deflects rubble. Paul Jenkins writes a few a justified issues of Frontlines.

In the ensuing Chaos, resurrected villains and reawakened monsters pop up left and right. The Wolf Spider has been a very busy boy and it’s not as though Mephisto was without his allies in the first place. All across the continent, heroes struggle to save lives and hold the infrastructure together. Desperate, the U.S. government confronts Tony Stark about the Infinity Gems and insists the Illuminati members loyal to America use them to pacify the situation. Stark flatly refuses and very tense lines are drawn in the sand. The government finally snaps and tries to place Reed Richards, Tony Stark, and Charles Xavier under arrest. The Wolf Spider uses the government assault force as a smokescreen for his own assault on Xavier. As the battle rages one between troops and the X-men still loyal to Xavier, the Wolf Spider makes off with the Mind Gem. Four Freedoms plaza is destroyed and the pro-Stark members of SHIELD mutiny, taking the main helicarrier hostage.

The Mind Gem lets the Wolf Spider spread Mephisto’s psychic poison. Cities boil with an apocalyptic anger that the Wolf Spider whips up to significantly enlarge his forces. He invites other villains and heroes to join him. Surprisingly, a few of the black hats, such as Doom, side with the Illuminati, while a few heroes, like Ares and Cable, decide that the Wolf Spider’s vision might be, in the end, better for the world. Battles rage across the world as assaults are launched on the remaining Illuminati members and their gems are captured. Fortunately, the Wolf Spider doesn’t manage to claim the full Infinity Gauntlet. The Spider-powered MJ makes off with the Power gem and Dr. Strange escapes into the Dark Dimension with the Spirit gem in tow, forging an uneasy treaty with Dormammu in the face of a greater threat.

Once Strange is safe, he uses the Spirit gem to pierce the veil of Hell and contact Peter’s soul. He finds that Peter’s soul has been reduced to mad fragments. His trip through Hell had finally brought to the apparatus of Mephisto’s contracts, a massive inverse astrolab that coordinated the movement of Mephisto’s powers as a great expanse of stars. Unable to comprehend such a mechanism, Peter suffered a further breakdown, finally brought to a head when Mephisto showed him what the Wolf Spider had done using his body. Strange uses the Spirit gem to put Peter in communion with the souls of Heaven (cue touching Uncle Ben moment here). Strengthened by the experience, Peter regains his sanity and calls upon the army of the damned that had gathered to him to help him climb out of Hell, in return for a shot at Mephisto.

We’re about at the climax now.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

Satisfied for the time being with the gems he has, the Wolf Spider proceeds down to the Nexus of All Realities (yes, Man-Thing gets set on fire, again). He uses the gems power to fully merge himself with Mephisto and begins to pull the whole world into Hell. The ground splits open across the globe and demons pour out to drag humanity down in a style reminiscent of Hieronymus Bosch. Massive, massive fight as the remaining superheroes assault the Wolf Spider, who has built the obligatory evil palace up around him. Peter and his damned brigade can see all of his happening as they literally fight their way up Mephisto’s true body (which is in fact the fleshy Yggradsil of Hell) towards his heart.

Merely breaching the fortress takes the effort of nearly all the heroes available and in the end, the fight comes down to the Wolf Spider and Spider-MJ, riding high on the Power gem. Even then, everybody knows that they’re only hope is to delay Mephisto before he can complete his grim work, in hopes that Peter can retake his body and in doing so, severe Mephisto’s connection to the mortal plane. But MJ can only last so long and the Wolf Spider KO’s her. Taking the Power gem from her, he supercharges his forces and overwhelms the heroes of the Earth.

Just as it seems Mephisto will win, Dr. Strange tosses the Spirit gem down to Earth. Power mad, the Wolf Spider rushes to claim it and complete the Infinity Gauntlet. This distracts Mephisto for the vital split second that allows Peter to force him out. Mephisto’s link to Earth is shattered and he topples back into Hell, covered in an army of the damned that tears him apart piece by piece. The plane shatters as its master is slammed through it. Demons are scattered to the astral winds and the power of Hell on Earth is broken, negating all contracts.

And Peter Parker wakes up, holding the Infinity Gauntlet, MJ returned to him, Aunt May well and truly dead. He briefly considers using the Gauntlet and is shamed beyond all belief at the thought. Before the dust can even settle, he creates a tesseract zone out of the Gauntlet itself, trapping the gems in an infinitely small space. Slowly, surely, the world gets its bearing back and in the end, Peter and MJ can’t be found.

In the next few weeks, the world pieces itself back together with some major changes. Tony Stark takes the falls for keeping the gems secret and flees the country, now basing himself out of international waters. The Fantastic Four rebuild their lives, because their PR department is evidently bulletproof. The 50 States Initiative, now completely separate from SHIELD and Stark’s plans, is rebuilt into a coast-spanning version of Avengers. The team, however, answers to the Pentagon now and has a adopted much more military protocol. Hank Pym and Black Widow are technically the team leaders, but the whole operation is now supervised by General ‘Thunderbolt’ Ross. In the same vein, the government forms a new X-Factor program to manage the remaining mutant population separate of whether they’re fighting crime; several members of the X-men are invited to the team, the most surprising being Cyclops, who becomes team leader. Meanwhile, the Xavier Institute goes back to its roots of research and education; Hank McCoy takes over its management. Dr. Strange disappears into a shadow just at the end of the fight with the Wolf Spider and is unheard from for a while.

Nick Fury is last seen walking down an Arizona highway. With him is Sally Floyd. They are both very drunk. Nick asks Sally if she wants to live forever.

Then, as the curtains fall and we are invited to a short epilogue, we learn that after the battle, Peter and MJ were spirited away by Doctor Doom and allowed to stay in Latveria as they recover from the ordeal. When asked why, Doom replies that perhaps he and Peter can understand each other now.

In theory, I have a conversation in my head between Peter and Doom about what exact “great responsibility” comes with the great power, but it’s coming to me in bits and pieces and it’s late now.


John Seavey quote:
When I listen to a comics fan nowadays, I feel like I’m listening to a battered wife. “Did he start up another crossover again?” “He says it’ll be different this time. He promised he won’t retcon anymore.” “Did he kill another bunch of characters?” “It was my fault. I didn’t support them enough in their mini-series.” “What happened to your wallet?” “I…I bumped into a yard sale.”


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

Satisfied for the time being with the gems he has, the Wolf Spider proceeds down to the Nexus of All Realities (yes, Man-Thing gets set on fire, again). He uses the gems power to fully merge himself with Mephisto and begins to pull the whole world into Hell. The ground splits open across the globe and demons pour out to drag humanity down in a style reminiscent of Hieronymus Bosch. Massive, massive fight as the remaining superheroes assault the Wolf Spider, who has built the obligatory evil palace up around him. Peter and his damned brigade can see all of his happening as they literally fight their way up Mephisto?s true body (which is in fact the fleshy Yggradsil of Hell) towards his heart.

Merely breaching the fortress takes the effort of nearly all the heroes available and in the end, the fight comes down to the Wolf Spider and Spider-MJ, riding high on the Power gem. Even then, everybody knows that they?re only hope is to delay Mephisto before he can complete his grim work, in hopes that Peter can retake his body and in doing so, severe Mephisto?s connection to the mortal plane. But MJ can only last so long and the Wolf Spider KO?s her. Taking the Power gem from her, he supercharges his forces and overwhelms the heroes of the Earth.

Just as it seems Mephisto will win, Dr. Strange tosses the Spirit gem down to Earth. Power mad, the Wolf Spider rushes to claim it and complete the Infinity Gauntlet. This distracts Mephisto for the vital split second that allows Peter to force him out. Mephisto?s link to Earth is shattered and he topples back into Hell, covered in an army of the damned that tears him apart piece by piece. The plane shatters as its master is slammed through it. Demons are scattered to the astral winds and the power of Hell on Earth is broken, negating all contracts.

And Peter Parker wakes up, holding the Infinity Gauntlet, MJ returned to him, Aunt May well and truly dead. He briefly considers using the Gauntlet and is shamed beyond all belief at the thought. Before the dust can even settle, he creates a tesseract zone out of the Gauntlet itself, trapping the gems in an infinitely small space. Slowly, surely, the world gets its bearing back and in the end, Peter and MJ can?t be found.

In the next few weeks, the world pieces itself back together with some major changes. Tony Stark takes the falls for keeping the gems secret and flees the country, now basing himself out of international waters. The Fantastic Four rebuild their lives, because their PR department is evidently bulletproof. The 50 States Initiative, now completely separate from SHIELD and Stark?s plans, is rebuilt into a coast-spanning version of Avengers. The team, however, answers to the Pentagon now and has a adopted much more military protocol. Hank Pym and Black Widow are technically the team leaders, but the whole operation is now supervised by General ?Thunderbolt? Ross. In the same vein, the government forms a new X-Factor program to manage the remaining mutant population separate of whether they?re fighting crime; several members of the X-men are invited to the team, the most surprising being Cyclops, who becomes team leader. Meanwhile, the Xavier Institute goes back to its roots of research and education; Hank McCoy takes over its management. Dr. Strange disappears into a shadow just at the end of the fight with the Wolf Spider and is unheard from for a while.

Nick Fury is last seen walking down an Arizona highway. With him is Sally Floyd. They are both very drunk. Nick asks Sally if she wants to live forever.

Then, as the curtains fall and we are invited to a short epilogue, we learn that after the battle, Peter and MJ were spirited away by Doctor Doom and allowed to stay in Latveria as they recover from the ordeal. When asked why, Doom replies that perhaps he and Peter can understand each other now.

In theory, I have a conversation in my head between Peter and Doom about what exact ?great responsibility? comes with the great power, but it?s coming to me in bits and pieces and it?s late now.


John Seavey quote:
When I listen to a comics fan nowadays, I feel like I?m listening to a battered wife. ?Did he start up another crossover again?? ?He says it?ll be different this time. He promised he won?t retcon anymore.? ?Did he kill another bunch of characters?? ?It was my fault. I didn?t support them enough in their mini-series.? ?What happened to your wallet?? ?I?I bumped into a yard sale.?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

Enough with the lame ass fan fiction... sheesh


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

I think it would be Marvel's redepmtion 


Plus, you wanna see Jonah J Jameson or a drunk Sally scream in the fce of the asgardians as much as I do , don't ya?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

JJ's Been drunk in every book, he just hides it well.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh I can picture it all ready

SCREW YOU GOLDY LOCKS, AND SCREW YOUR RULES! I'LL SOONER SWALLOW THE SHIT YOU KEEP THROWING OFF THE WALLS THAN I'LL MOOVE FROM HERE WITHOUT THAT CRAZY TRANSEXUAL BITCH'S MOJO, AND I'LL DAMN YOU ALL BEFORE I LET YOU DREAM OF NOT HELPING PETER!


All while giving him the finger


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Nah get the Gauntlet.



He was such a let down. He was being shaped up to be KIA's opponent but gets beaten so bloody easily


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 14, 2008)

He hasn't been beaten yet...and remember that was the arm fighting, Gauntlet was still in a Coma...now that he is awake I think he can take him. I just hope he doesn't win until KIA kills all the New Warriors.

Edit: And damnit I hope they bring Armory back after this.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He was such a let down. He was being shaped up to be KIA's opponent but gets beaten so bloody easily



Next issue, he'll kick ass. 

Its the cliched yet tried and true method of 'Lose first round easily then win second round easily' type of fight.



NeoDMC said:


> He hasn't been beaten yet...and remember that was the arm fighting, Gauntlet was still in a Coma...now that he is awake I think he can take him. I just hope he doesn't win until KIA kills all the New Warriors.
> 
> Edit: And damnit I hope they bring Armory back after this.



Armory coming back is a given IMO, especially after the annual.

Oh and was I the only one happy to see Baron Von Blitzkrieg still alive?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2008)

how many issues of the Ellis Thunderbolts run is there?  If it's not too long I'll buy them as soon as I get the money from the comic book store across the street from my college.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks 

damn, 10 issues is a lot of money...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

I think they one trade out, should be cheaper. 

a whole lot cheaper...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah the trade should be cheap, I think I'll check it out


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

There are also three one shots that exist with the current run.  "Desperate Measures", "Breaking Point" and "International Incident".

I'm curious though why Thunderbolts wasn't relaunched instead of continuing on from the previous run.  Pre-Zemo series is radically different from the current run.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

you caught me mid edit


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't think it would have mad that much of a difference. The change from Civil War was pretty smooth and had a good lead up to the revamp. 

I would like to see the reformed Zemo show up soon though in the marvel universe.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol @ the Venom symbiote pwning Mac Gargan for being a whinny bitch


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 15, 2008)

I heard McGargans days as venom are numbered....is it true?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I heard McGargans days as venom are numbered....is it true?



He gets stabbed by Swordsman who sends an electric blast from his sword which cuts the venom symbiote in half and goes straight to Gargan.  That was on the last page of the new Thunderbolts so it's unsure what comes next.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 15, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring back ma boi Eddie Brock


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't mind Gargan losing the symboit, but I can't see a good excuse for why Brock would get it back :/

IMO give it to someone new.

(Either a non-powered random Joe or one of Spider-man's old rogues)

Though given the mindset of BND I can't imagine Venom being part of the Spider-man comic :/


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2008)

Isn't Brock an invalid now?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Isn't Brock an invalid now?



Just as moogle'd!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just what we asked for, _another _Wolverine book.


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't forget the new wolverine first class coming out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's where my (e)sarcastic "another" came from.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2008)

If Wolverine (or at least one of them) isn't a Skrull. . . oi vey.

Wolverine would be right up there with KC Flash in terms of omnipresence.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 15, 2008)

I haven't read comic issues in a good while or graphic novels either, so when does this skrull event begin?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

I think in April.

**EDIT*
definately April 



> The Invasion is here!! The Marvel Universe is in shambles. The Skrull Empire's plan has birthed itself into perfection. It is hero versus hero!! *Resurrections and reunions!!* Is Tony Stark a Skrull? And *is that actually Captain America leading the heroes* into a new era?? EXPECT CHANGE!!
> Rated T+ …$3.99


Fucking Bullshit!


----------



## Stalin (Mar 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think in April.
> 
> **EDIT*
> definately April
> ...



Cap should stay dead,he had a great death


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be very surprised if it's the real Cap (Steve Rogers, rather).

They're just using his name for publicity.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Cap should stay dead,he had a great death


My name is Lil' Mo and I approve this message. 





EvilMoogle said:


> I'll be very surprised if it's the real Cap (Steve Rogers, rather).
> 
> They're just using his name for publicity.


There's also going to be a Steve Rogers looking Cap in Captain America 39(?).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> There's also going to be a Steve Rogers looking Cap in Captain America 39(?).



My initial gut reaction says either hallucination of Bucky's (either induced or psudo-natural) or Red Skull.

I'll give long-shot chances to some sort of time-related wackiness (crossover with the Avengers/Invaders one-shot?), but that seems unlikely in the Captain America title.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> My initial gut reaction says either hallucination of Bucky's (either induced or psudo-natural) or Red Skull.
> 
> I'll give long-shot chances to some sort of time-related wackiness (crossover with the Avengers/Invaders one-shot?), but that seems unlikely in the Captain America title.


Yeah, I was thinking it was either and Invaders/Avengers tie in, seeing as how Bucky was once an invader but... The the name of the next story arc is "The man who brought America" and the first cover to this story looks like a Presidential election campaign poster with the Red Skull.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> IMO give it to someone new.
> 
> (Either a non-powered random Joe or one of Spider-man's old rogues)
> 
> Though given the mindset of BND I can't imagine Venom being part of the Spider-man comic :/



That's what they DID, first the mafia guy, then Scorpion.

also for all we know BND has caused Brock to be as powered as he was.  Hell for all we know BND caused it so that Gargan never got the Venom suit to begin with but Ellis is ignoring it because he uses common sense to ignore baseless retcons.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> That's what they DID, first the mafia guy, then Scorpion.
> 
> also for all we know BND has caused Brock to be as powered as he was.  Hell for all we know BND caused it so that Gargan never got the Venom suit to begin with but Ellis is ignoring it because he uses common sense to ignore baseless retcons.



I can only imagine that conversation. 

Joe Q: So I've decided to retcon the last 20 or so years of Spiderman and that includes his rogues. So here's what you need to do-

Ellis: BITCH I AM INTERNET JESUS!!! *slaps* I WROTE PLANETARY!!! *slaps* I WROTE THE AUTHORITY!!! *slaps* I'M WRITING ONE OF THE ONLY TWO GOOD ULTIMATE COMICS COMING OUT NOW!!! *slaps* ULTIMATE GALACTUS?!?! THAT WAS ME!!! *slaps several more times* 

Joe Q: 

Ellis: So what do I have do? 

Joe Q: Nothing... 

Ellis: Damn straight.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 16, 2008)

you know unless a retcon happens stat, he's going to _have_ to address this at some point.  Which will suck hard cause OMD completely screws up the way he's handling Osborn, hell his son is still alive, Sins Past might have not even happened.  Not even gonna mention the venom stuff, also the whole Steel Spider stuff is ruined too since he Spidey never revealed himself which fired up Ollie and if that happens then Bullseye would never have been injured and the current Thunderbolts arc is fan fic.


you know we should really make a thread specifically for bitching about OMD screwing up the 616 timeline...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you know unless a retcon happens stat, he's going to _have_ to address this at some point. Which will suck hard cause OMD completely screws up the way he's handling Osborn, hell his son is still alive, Sins Past might have not even happened. Not even gonna mention the venom stuff, also the whole Steel Spider stuff is ruined too since he Spidey never revealed himself which fired up Ollie and if that happens then Bullseye would never have been injured and the current Thunderbolts arc is fan fic.
> 
> 
> *you know we should really make a thread specifically for bitching about OMD *screwing up the 616 timeline...


There is already is one. You guys should go there... Now.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you know unless a retcon happens stat, he's going to _have_ to address this at some point.  Which will suck hard cause OMD completely screws up the way he's handling Osborn, hell his son is still alive, Sins Past might have not even happened.  Not even gonna mention the venom stuff, also the whole Steel Spider stuff is ruined too since he Spidey never revealed himself which fired up Ollie and if that happens then Bullseye would never have been injured and the current Thunderbolts arc is fan fic.



Easily one of the worst things about OMD (and that's saying something) is how badly it f#cks over Ellis' run on Thunderbolts which was definately one of the best comics coming out...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you know unless a retcon happens stat, he's going to _have_ to address this at some point.  Which will suck hard cause OMD completely screws up the way he's handling Osborn, hell his son is still alive, Sins Past might have not even happened.  Not even gonna mention the venom stuff, also the whole Steel Spider stuff is ruined too since he *Spidey never revealed himself* which fired up Ollie and if that happens then Bullseye would never have been injured and the current Thunderbolts arc is fan fic.
> 
> 
> you know we should really make a thread specifically for bitching about OMD screwing up the 616 timeline...



Problem is, according to Joe Q Spidey _did_ reveal himself.


*Spoiler*: _EvilMoogle's point slowly dissolves into ranting starting here_ 



It's just nobody remembers who was under the mask and all records pertaining to it were damaged/destroyed.

And for some reason SHIELD isn't too broken up about it.

And Goblin and Venom and other villains who all but defined their existence around Peter/Spider-man haven't really given it much thought.


*Spoiler*: _EvilMoogle's ranting gets worse, much worse_ 



Actually apparently all of Spidey's classic rogues are busy elsewhere, so Spidey has to find himself all new rogues to fight who just happen to bare close resemblance to his past opponents (well okay, not all of them).

It's actually quite interesting that with the Initiative going on that the number of villains active in New York near Spidey's spiked so much.  You'd think they'd be laying low.

Hell, there's _two_ Avengers teams in New York, the Fantastic Four, Daredevil, Moon Knight, the "all new Initiative Hero" Jackpot, Iron Man/SHIELD HQ all operating to stop super villains.  

Oh yeah, and there's the Hood trying to crush any sort of opposition to his group's plots.

But yeah, I'm sure that "Menace" and "Mysterios Bio-blob-creature" and "Mr. Negative" are just guys that slipped through the cracks of all that and need Spidey to deal with them.  

Not to mention "Not a Vulture Clone" and "Vaguely Looks Like Rhino" who haven't shown up yet.  Oh and "Guy with six arms who's not Dr. Octopus, really."

But BND gave us all these innovative stories, so it's a _good thing_.  I mean, there's a guy on a jet glider flying around making Spider-man's life miserable, who ever would have saw that coming?  And Spider-man's in trouble with the police, that hasn't happened 9-10 times since he first put on the mask.

Maybe something really cool and different will happen next, he'll hook up with one of his new romantic interests, form a close bond, only to have her die in his arms in ambiguous circumstances!  Maybe even at the hands of "Menace!"  Wouldn't that be awesomely unexpected?  Like running out of web fluid, only cooler!







Okay...  doc's say I need some thorazine now, so I'll finish up here later.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd really like to see Hood show up and just pop one of Spidy's BND foes if only to remind us that this is supposedly taking place in the 616 verse...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2008)

god I hate all the sloppy continuity problems Marvel has had over the past year.  I don't know what came first or any of that.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2008)

My theory? Amazing Spiderman is on alternate universe in Hell. Read the fanfiction


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2008)

quesada is gay lol


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2008)

No, he's just going through a midlife crisis, probably andropause, and he wants to feel young by putting peter back when he was twenty years ago, so he dosen't feel so bad.
I mean, he's putting storylines, characters and even boxes from the eighties

"Oh, but little does our sipderly hero know, that evil awaits from him with a plan! Just turn the page fans!!"

Really? Is that what he wants to go with? *That*? This needs a major plot twist or a retcon, honestly..


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I'd really like to see Hood show up and just pop one of Spidy's BND foes if only to remind us that this is supposedly taking place in the 616 verse...



Contrast or whatever the first villain they introduced was.

He's trying to do the exact same thing as the Hood, only he's incompetent (seeing as it takes Spider-man to stop him as opposed to all the New Avengers to even drive off the Hood's gang).

It'd be the perfect epilogue to an arc, Spidey stops Contrast's nefarious plan, he goes home to vent and whine and Hood's just there waiting.

It's not like Spidey doesn't have enough rogues as it is.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 16, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Contrast or whatever the first villain they introduced was.
> 
> He's trying to do the exact same thing as the Hood, only he's incompetent (seeing as it takes Spider-man to stop him as opposed to all the New Avengers to even drive off the Hood's gang).
> 
> ...



You mean Mister Negative?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You mean Mister Negative?



Yeah, that's probably his name.

Tough to keep track when you introduce a bunch of new characters at once.  I call him "the Big Man clone" myself.  If he hangs around long enough maybe I'll learn his name.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 16, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, that's probably his name.
> 
> Tough to keep track when you introduce a bunch of new characters at once.  I call him "the Big Man clone" myself.  If he hangs around long enough maybe I'll learn his name.



Maybe next arc we'll get a villain who doesn't suck completely...

Ironically, MN is actually the best new villain compared 'Green Goblin Clone #9' and Freak (whom I hate).


----------



## Deviate (Mar 16, 2008)

Mr. Negative is gonna be doing the nasty with Aunt May. Oh noes, who would of thought that it was remotely plausible for one of Spider-Man's rogues to fall for his aunt! Maybe they'll get married! Original!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Maybe next arc we'll get a villain who doesn't suck completely...
> 
> Ironically, MN is actually the best new villain compared 'Green Goblin Clone #9' and Freak (whom I hate).



I'm not holding my breath, there's a Doc Ock clone and a Vulture clone that they've shown bits of.

I will grant that at least Mr. Negative has some thought to him.  My biggest gripe with him is that his plans should run him directly into the Hood (meaning he should either be part of the Hood's group, or the Hood should be after him).


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2008)

Some autor is going to have Mr Negative is gonna kill aunt may for finding out what she shouldn't have and say "fuck you" to quesada!


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2008)

man I am so glad I don't read Amazing Spiderman


----------



## Arishem (Mar 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Maybe next arc we'll get a villain who doesn't suck completely...
> 
> Ironically, MN is actually the best new villain compared 'Green Goblin Clone #9' and Freak (whom I hate).



Freak looks like an aborted Doomsday fetus.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Freak looks like an aborted Doomsday fetus.



no, he just looks a fetus, period.
Maybe that's because he injected himself with stem cells thinking it was crack.

Noone's that retard right?
Noone walks in a lab sees seringes filled with God knows what, but it certainly cannot be crack, and randomly injects them on themselves..
I mean, even if it was a meth lab, (and by the way, didn't you notice the complete and absolute lack of meth?) they don't sell meth in seringes, they sell it in cristals
And stem cells do not turn you into a random monster, I'dd sooner believe gama radiations turns you into the Hulk!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> no, he just looks a fetus, period.
> Maybe that's because he injected himself with stem cells thinking it was crack.
> 
> Noone's that retard right?
> ...


In freak's defense, drug addicts can be stupid 

But yeah, this is a golden-age character creation.



Banhammer said:


> And stem cells do not turn you into a random monster, I'dd sooner believe gama radiations turns you into the Hulk!


To be fair, they weren't merely stem cells, they were Dr. Whathisname's experiment using stem cells.  If he's trying to regrow his arm again, it kinda makes sense that they'd have a mutagenic effect.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2008)

Why is Scott Summer flying?

Scott: Hey Forge, my life is awesome, but it's not JETPACK awesome 


And who here can spott what's horribly wrong about this picture?


----------



## The Rook (Mar 16, 2008)

That Pixie is in it?

That almost all of the females look like Kitty?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 16, 2008)

The Rook said:


> That Pixie is in it?
> 
> That almost all of the females look like Kitty?



okay, clues time


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 16, 2008)

Pfft...fucking Land...


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 16, 2008)

Scott Summers is Hyperion?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Why is Scott Summer flying?


You are right on target. That's the power of sobriety, son.



Banhammer said:


> And who here can spot what's horribly wrong about this picture?


They are all running on the East River? 
My answer > your clue.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2008)

I need some help


I'm looking for a source on this




since Jim is awesome


----------



## Deviate (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats wrong with the picture?

Beast's design seems off. It looks like a hybrid of his cat and ape forms.
Scott, the leader, is in the background with a jet pack for some god forsaken reason.
Wolverine smiling and Emma isn't topless.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

Is The Ultimates 3 #3 parody out yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, it's been out for a while now...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

ok, here goes the answer

*Spoiler*: __ 









anyone else notice how gentle and collosus looks exactl the same, as do ciclops, warpath and the guy behind scot, who is also aperently flying with a jetpack


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

I must be tho only one who actually likes Greg Land's art? I mean, sure his character faces and poses are *heavily *recycled, but it doesn't look bad.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

It's not that I don't like Land's art. But it's a complete contrast to Bachalo's art and Yu's art, who I'm huge fans of.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Yu. I actually stopped reading New Avengers because I didn't like his art. I did, however like Ultimate Wolverine vs Hulk. The inker/ colorist made it look "not so sketchy".

Bachalo's art makes me think of Teen Titans (the cartoon), not a bad thing, it's just what I think of when I see his art.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 17, 2008)

Yu is one of those guys who is MUCH better with a good inker. His NA stuff was definitely distracting. As for Land, it becomes a matter of been there, done that. (Though I have to say, I thought his latest She-Hulk cover stood out from recent work.)He's basically a pin-up artist but compared to other guys currently working in that genre, his girls have no character, no personality. He basically does sexy-sometimes-slutty and nothing else.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

I liked Land's (non torch) Johnny Storm as well. He looked more like a "kid brother" compared to how the other artists portrayed him.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 17, 2008)

Since we're talking Land ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

hahahahahahaha

*reps... *EDIT* in 24 hours.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

Johnny does look younger when Land draws him. And Bachalo would do well as a cartoon artist. And Yu is a fellow Filipino.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

> *3. This character is __________*
> 
> 
> 1. Experiencing an electric shock
> ...


 **


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd rep him for the link, but I got to spread more.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

> > _His Doom is one of my favourite interpretations. I'm not sure where he traces it from though..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EPIC LULZ


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

So, I was playing Marvel Ultimate Alliance and I ran against this clip
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ0myfZlR1g[/YOUTUBE]

and I was thinking "OH MY GOD, NIGHTCRAWLER IS MY FAVORITE X-MAN EVER!"

*Spoiler*: __ 



and then he gets pwned by a door


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2008)

Avengers/Invaders

The original Human Torch will reappear in the upcoming Avengers/Invaders maxi-series in May 2008 alongside his fellow Invaders when an incident takes them from the battlefields of WW2 to the present Marvel Universe, where they encounter both the New and Mighty Avengers


influx of classic characters?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, I guess that's too much characters.

Also, I've finished Marvel Ultimate Alliance with the team of Spidey and Deadpool. I don't know if they've clarified this: this is in the Ultimate Universe, and yet Nick Fury's a white guy. Unless they have a Samuel L. Jackson skin, this kinda bothered me throughout the game.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Yeah, I guess that's too much characters.
> 
> Also, I've finished Marvel Ultimate Alliance with the team of Spidey and Deadpool. I don't know if they've clarified this: this is in the Ultimate Universe, and yet Nick Fury's a white guy. Unless they have a Samuel L. Jackson skin, this kinda bothered me throughout the game.



They have that skin, you can unlock it, but because you can't use nick fury untill alot later in the game (or so I hear) I think they made it so you had a reason to play with him instead of, I don't know, THOR OR DOCTOR STRANGE!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 17, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Yeah, I guess that's too much characters.
> 
> Also, I've finished Marvel Ultimate Alliance with the team of Spidey and Deadpool. I don't know if they've clarified this: this is in the Ultimate Universe, and yet Nick Fury's a white guy. Unless they have a Samuel L. Jackson skin, this kinda bothered me throughout the game.



Game doesn't take place in the ultimate universe. It takes place in Marvel 616. Galactus, Surfer, The Skrulls, Mephisto, And all the stories in the game are from 616. they just put ultimate skins in for certain characters.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah, wolverine makes a very specific mention of the time he got killed and brainswashed by the hand.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Game doesn't take place in the ultimate universe. It takes place in Marvel 616. Galactus, Surfer, The Skrulls, Mephisto, And all the stories in the game are from 616. they just put ultimate skins in for certain characters.



I'm thinking it is it's own Universe.  Not 616 or Ultimate, but somewhat of a mix between the two.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Squadron Supreme Returns*



> The last time an official Squadron Supreme comic was released was in October 2006 (please ignore the disappointing Ultimate Power miniseries). It ended in the middle of a fight between Hyperion & Redstone & Zarda caught in a nuclear explosion in outer space. With the departure of both J. Michael Straczynski and Gary Frank, it appeared the cliffhanger would never be resolved.
> 
> Well, the Squadron Supreme is coming back later this year as an ongoing series, written by Howard Chaykin, with art by Marco Turini. The only bad news is the new series will not be under the MAX imprint. New editor John Barber says, "The series will be restarting with a new issue #1, seeing as 18 or so months have passed since issue #7. Plus we had the story from Ultimate Power, which was always meant to be taking place after that battle, so it wasn’t something we could do anyway. So this is something of a fresh pick-up, but believe me when I say that we won’t be ignoring anything. It’s a great jumping-on point, but long-time readers: stick around, because the pay-off is going to be massive.”
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Supreme Power will be better than this one.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2008)

DoomSkrull?

Now THAT'S funny. :rofl


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2008)

Probably the skrulls are responsible for the whole simbionte issue.


updated


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2008)

I either found a clue or a bad typo:

when I was at a comic shop I randomly picked up a copy of Captain America and noticed that a couple times "Red Skull" was refered to as "Red Skrull" 

Also curious, aside from the new Spider-Girl comic, are there any other active MC2 comics at all?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I either found a clue or a bad typo:
> 
> when I was at a comic shop I randomly picked up a copy of Captain America and noticed that a couple times "Red Skull" was refered to as "Red Skrull"
> 
> Also curious, aside from the new Spider-Girl comic, are there any other active MC2 comics at all?



An American Dream mini-series is coming out soon I think...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> lol


Doom trusts no one!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been avoiding Conquest like a pathogen, can someone tell me the status of Kl'rt and is it likely he'll show up by the Invasion?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 18, 2008)

Not even himself?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I've been avoiding Conquest like a pathogen, can someone tell me the status of Kl'rt and is it likely he'll show up by the Invasion?


I dont' know. He wasn't in the last book.



xingzup19 said:


> Not even himself?


Especially not himself and the Doombots are always set to "anti-trust" mode.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2008)

Skrulls are the most avid cosplayers in the entire universe!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I've been avoiding Conquest like a pathogen, can someone tell me the status of Kl'rt and is it likely he'll show up by the Invasion?



He's with Ronan on Ravanous' base and they just unleashed a bunch of robots against the Phalanx. Considering that after his miniseries, the Skrull Empire hates him, he probably won't show up.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 18, 2008)

Doesn't he have his own mini- Armada?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2008)

That's Ronan's armada. Super Skrull is just along for the ride...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He's with Ronan on Ravanous' base and they just unleashed a bunch of robots against the Phalanx. Considering that after his miniseries, the Skrull Empire hates him, he probably won't show up.



Is the hate mutual?  If it is, would be excuse enough for him to return?  Marvel has used weaker jutification in the past.

Another thing I'm wondering about is, will the Runaways be included at all?  They're in the past right now, though Whedon's run is ending soon.  Xavin is _a_ Super-Skrull, so she/he/it would be useful.

Also having Kl'rt and Xavin meet would be neat.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2008)

Nova just got even more awesome. I hope 
Worldmind didn't convince Richard to do that.

Kilowog, this should answer your question:


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Is the hate mutual?  If it is, would be excuse enough for him to return?  Marvel has used weaker jutification in the past.
> 
> Another thing I'm wondering about is, will the Runaways be included at all?  They're in the past right now, though Whedon's run is ending soon.  Xavin is _a_ Super-Skrull, so she/he/it would be useful.
> 
> Also having Kl'rt and Xavin meet would be neat.



Oh yeah he hates them more than they hate him. I don't think you read the Super-Skrull Annihilation miniseries right? Oh yeah the hates mutual.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2008)

I read the main issues, haven't had the chance to read the related minis, I have them on hand but I just haven't gotten around to it...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Kilowog, this should answer your question:



SUPER SPECIAL AWESOME!

She's using two elements at once.
Soon enough she's gonna be poping bubles on people!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Oh yeah he hates them more than they hate him. I don't think you read the Super-Skrull Annihilation miniseries right? Oh yeah the hates mutual.



Re-read the very last page


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Why must they subject my Young Avengers to such douchbaggery?! I hate Runaways for having an ongoing title while YA gets another "...and Runaways" mini. 

Wait "Runaways and Young Avengers", what?! They didn't even get top-billing this time! Hulklings a freaking Skrull prince dammit!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Re-read the very last page



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHf35jzzzg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Rook (Mar 19, 2008)

Look at it this way.  The Young Avengers have a half-Skrull, while the Runaways have a full-blood Skrull (a Super Skrull).


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why must they subject my Young Avengers to such douchbaggery?! I hate Runaways for having an ongoing title while YA gets another "...and Runaways" mini.
> 
> Wait "Runaways and Young Avengers", what?! They didn't even get top-billing this time! Hulklings a freaking Skrull prince dammit!


Don't knock Runaways   Also Alphabetical order > you 


Sylar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHf35jzzzg0[/YOUTUBE]



ok I'm intrigued. *goes to read Annihilation minis



The Rook said:


> Look at it this way.  The Young Avengers have a half-Skrull, while the Runaways have a full-blood Skrull (a Super Skrull).



Who does a Super Skrull _normally_ take orders from?  That's right a ROYAL SKRULL


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Don't knock Runaways  Also Alphabetical order > you


I'm not knocking Runaways any harder than Marvel is knocking YA.

ABCs > 123s


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2008)

what is this "Marvel Adventures" stuff? Is it one of Marvel fringe alternate universes like MC2 or Supreme Power or something?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2008)

It's good to go back to your roots every once and awhile.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2008)

How many years has it been since Norman was in costume?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Arishem said:


> It's good to go back to your roots every once and awhile.


This has got to be my favorite unknown artist along with the person who did the 52 covers. It's drawn by the Annihilation guy right?

*I said "unknown" because I don't know who drew it.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what is this "Marvel Adventures" stuff? Is it one of Marvel fringe alternate universes like MC2 or Supreme Power or something?



IIRC, Marvel Adventures are like the one shot/not related to mainstream continuity comics for the younger audience?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2008)

You're right GL but you forgot to mention that they suck.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> How many years has it been since Norman was in costume?



Real years or comic years?


----------



## Segan (Mar 19, 2008)

I wonder why the comic Norman has no mask, but the movie Spiderman Norman does?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 19, 2008)

What? I thought he did have a mask?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> I wonder why *the comic* Norman has no mask, but *the movie* Spiderman Norman does?


You just answered your own question. Even though in comics he _does_ have a gg mask with a purple sock for a hat 

Some things that look good on one medium won't necessarily look good on the next. That's why superheroes in movies wear leather in place of spandex.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Real years or comic years?



Real years of course



Segan said:


> I wonder why the comic Norman has no mask, but the movie Spiderman Norman does?



 he did wear a mask


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he did wear a mask


... and a purple sock hat. Told ya.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bucky kicks ass even while getting his ass kicked. 

lol @ his squiggly word balloons. 


*Spoiler*: _:pek_ 



Also, Steve Rogers got cloned or something.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what is this "Marvel Adventures" stuff? Is it one of Marvel fringe alternate universes like MC2 or Supreme Power or something?





Green Lantern said:


> IIRC, Marvel Adventures are like the one shot/not related to mainstream continuity comics for the younger audience?


Yup, they are a "young readers" universe. I believe I've read that they are considered a numbered alternate verse, even though Joe Q supposedly hates that idea. (What a surprise! Joe Q hates something classically Marvel!) In theory that means that they have an internal continuity.



LIL_M0 said:


> You're right GL but you forgot to mention that they suck.


Well, I know that there are plenty of people who prefer them to the 616-verse, but I don't read em so I can't personally comment.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2008)

The Incredible Hercules is quickly becoming my favorite Marvel comic. It also looks like Cho is going to become more tolerable after this issue. I can't wait for 116: Herc takes on Ikaris.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2008)

Quick question, anybody happen to remember this:

I could swear that Spider-man's web shooters took an absurd amount of force to trigger.  High enough that a normal person couldn't shoot them accidentally.

This true or is my mind just making stuff up?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 19, 2008)

For some reason...I always knew Thunderbolts would end with Norman going GG and owning everyone.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2008)

Mar-vell spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 







does he mean home as in Kree space, or home as in right time?

If its the former than Ultron has both Nova and Him crashing down on his parade


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2008)

Because this planets girds itself for a great war!!


Amadeus and Hercules: AGAIN?


I'm gonna rep someone named hercules or cho for that


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Mar-vell spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that the Skrull he punched was not of the super variety.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2008)

only Marvel comics I _consistently_ buy that came out today were Thor and Iron Fist, need to get to reading those before the day is over...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, that reminds me:


*Spoiler*: _Minor Thor spoiler_ 




It's confirmed that Thor _does_ still have his Odinforce powers.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2008)

the plot issue of Thor it seems to be, no mortal interaction


oh and someone it seems drew a piece of art in which current Loki and Earth X thor arem aking out....


----------



## Sylar (Mar 19, 2008)

Iron Fist 13 has possibly (to me at least) one of the funniest last pages ever. Maybe its just me, but damn I laughed.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 19, 2008)

Taleran said:


> the plot issue of Thor it seems to be, no mortal interaction
> 
> 
> oh and someone it seems drew a piece of art in which current Loki and Earth X thor arem aking out....



I demand linkage.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2008)

its not NSFW

so what the hell


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 19, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I demand linkage.



NO YAOI ON MY COMICS!!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2008)

look again


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 19, 2008)

It's Yuri technically...

Kinda Meh...I expected more bewb rubbing.

Thor (the comic)...is one of those books that is specifically made for the Trades, I don't get how anyone could be satisfied by this book issue to issue.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 20, 2008)

^Good point. The pacing is glacial.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 20, 2008)

Donald Blake + Loki!


----------



## Deviate (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone read Wolverine Origins? Wade and Logan hug in the end, its a very sweet way to end the fight.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 20, 2008)

In Thor 7 Odin says he created mankind...do you guys belive him? He also said his paps created the universe....this contradicts the Marvel story of creation


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> In Thor 7 Odin says he created mankind...do you guys belive him? He also said his paps created the universe....this contradicts the Marvel story of creation



It dosen't. It involves the fact that they aren't really gods, but extremly powerfull magical entities who assumes the form of the gods worshipped by men.
So, in marvel, mankind made the gods.
It's such a goddamned lame explanation, so the fans act like they don't know about it, and hold their suspension of disbelief


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 20, 2008)

i know that Odin was a powerful magical being thats why i asked...it doesnt seem possible that he made mankind. I think he civilized a bunch of cavemen and that is about it. Marvel is really getting sloppy

More about Thor 7....sorcerers in Asgard must be super strong.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 20, 2008)

Trust me...Thor's claim to the genesis of Marvel is by no mean permant or acknowledged by the Universe.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2008)

hahaha Nova is shocked that Parker is SPidey, he just doesn't let it go*


*yes I'm barely on #2 of Nova


----------



## Deviate (Mar 22, 2008)

^ Nova conforting Peter after finding that out would have made an interesting scene, but alas we will never see that because of BND.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2008)

the entire "Nova returns Home" arc was a perfect way to start his monthly, really puts things into perspective how petty Earth problems were when compared with what Nova had seen, wouldn't blame him if he never returned.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh how I hate Joss Whedon with all the strength in my soul


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you guys think the 616 verse will be replaced as the mainstream Marvel universe or not?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2008)

Obviously         not


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2008)

Ultimates wil probably trump them.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh how I hate Joss Whedon with all the strength in my soul



what happened?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what happened?



He started runaways somewhere in october or november
It's almost april and he's still hasn't finished a lame five issues story.
They're still in 2007 before christmas for fuck's sake!


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh how I hate Joss Whedon with all the strength in my soul



I think I read somewhere that runaways and the astonishing annual both got pushed back to May.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2008)

I think Whedon is writting his new TV show for FOX (why he'd go back to them after Firefly I don't know).

Anyways I hope it isn't pushed off till May, Xavin is going to be key in Secret Invasion


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh God, if they kill Xavin, they will taste a wrath like they have never felt before!

The wrath of the hammer


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 22, 2008)

Yo Banhammer you deserve your own custom smilie


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Yo Banhammer you deserve your own custom smilie



I second this emotion.  For banning we only have a "click ban"


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2008)

What are you talking about, I'm the only user in NarutoForuns with two 

 and 

hammer was two long
The first one is my first banhammer design, I still keep it on my siggy, and it shows my loathing of 5p33dbl1tz3rs!!11! wich is quite famous in the obd since I single handedly ended fifty per cent of people who world argue shit like chouji outruning Avatar Roku from a mile away, and the second one, will actually say BanHammer if you hover your mouse above it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2008)

oh I usually just skim the smilie list


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> What are you talking about, I'm the only user in NarutoForuns with two
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Your so awesome  ......teach me


----------



## Sylar (Mar 22, 2008)

Aren't you forgetting the guy who gave you your hammer? Remember him?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2008)

I presented Ban with the hammers that would later become his avy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow... just read this week's Order.


*Spoiler*: __ 




And I have to say: Tony Stark really is an asshole.

"Hey, you're paralyzed and hooked up to a respirator.  We can fix you, let you walk around again, breathe on your own.

But after a year we're going to pull the plug and put you back in the box.  Sound good to you?

WTF

I mean, it's not like they couldn't make a non-superpowered version of that to restore human level strength and movement to people who were paralized...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2008)

*whistles innocently*

Supreme Power is apparently coming back, it takes place after Ultimate Power and Ultimate Nick Fury will be in it.

Which means that Black Panther isn't Nick Fury


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> [SQsub][Shion no Ou][18][GB][R10]
> 
> Supreme Power is apparently coming back, it takes place after Ultimate Power and Ultimate Nick Fury will be in it.
> 
> Which means that Black Panther isn't Nick Fury



Loeb is gay


----------



## Sylar (Mar 23, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I presented Ban with the hammers that would later become his avy.



Actually I gave him not only the idea but the first hammer that he had as his avy.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 23, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Wow... just read this week's Order.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Which is why I'm really looking forward to Matt Fraction's Iron Man.  He's got such a good fucking grasp of the character. mad


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Actually I gave him not only the idea but the first hammer that he had as his avy.



Only the present matters. The past is neither here or there.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2008)

Nova 12 looking fucking amazing


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2008)

finally got around to reading Kick-Ass (yes, yes I'm a slowpoke).  I honestly quite liked it, couldn't help myself from laughing my ass off though.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 24, 2008)

^ I think that's the whole point of the comic, as I'm reading it right now. Slowpoke, much?


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol slowpoke


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

Captain America v5 is bad-ass but with "Stev" returning and Brubaker promising that it isn't a clone, Sharon's baby or a Skrull, I'll stop reading or at least paying for it if...:

"Stev" is actually Steve Rogers
"Stev" is becomes a Winter Soldier for Lukin/Red Skull
Bucky gives up on being Cap because "Stev" is back
"Stev" becomes Captain America (the main character of the book)
Captain America and Bucky team up again to "fight crime"


----------



## Arishem (Mar 24, 2008)

What if "Stev" turns out to be Cyborg Captain America?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

I wouldn't miss that for the world.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 24, 2008)

Arishem said:


> What if "Stev" turns out to be Cyborg Captain America?



Then Hank Henshaw really did die...and instead of going to Heaven he went to 616 Marvel (Hell).


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol Hank henshaw


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

perfect one right before the event starts?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it was either Bendis or Yu that said there'd be a Fury Srkull, but his eyepatch would be on the wrong side.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 25, 2008)

^^lol stupid skrulls


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> perfect one right before the event starts?



The Skrulls must have invaded Earth for our dental plans.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Week of March 26th*

Here are the Marvel comic releases for this week

Black Panther #35
Daredevil #106
Marvel Adventures: Fantastic Four #34
Marvel Adventures: Iron Man #11
Marvel Atlas #2 (Of 2)
Mighty Avengers #11
Ms Marvel #25
New Avengers #39
New Warriors #10
Power Pack: Day One #1 (Of 4)
SheHulk 2 #27
SpiderMan: With Great Power #3 (Of 5)
*Ultimate Fantastic Four #52*
*Ultimate Human #3 (Of 4)*
*Ultimate Iron Man II #4 (Of 4)*
*Ultimate SpiderMan #120*
*Ultimate XMen #92*
Wolverine: First Class #1
World War Hulk: Aftersmash – Damage Control #3 (Of 3)
Men: First Class Vol. 2 #10
*XMen: Legacy #209*
I'm looking forward to the Ultimates and I'll probably check out Legacy for the heck of it.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

Any word on Ultimates 3?

Oh and don't you mean Marvel?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Any word on Ultimates 3?


Nope, I think the b/w variant took the place of this months release.


Sylar said:


> Oh and don't you mean Marvel?


Copy pasta.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 26, 2008)

Just read Daredevil; transition issue with no action. Hopefully next issue will be interesting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _possible spoilers for Captain Marvel based on rumours_ 



The Captain Marvel who died from cancer in Jim Starlin's _The Death of Captain Marvel_ was a Skrull.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 26, 2008)

Didn't we see his dead non-skrull body?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

We now have another person who is confirmed to not be a Skrull...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Echo was attacked and almost replaced.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I figure that most of the Skrull population will be from Marvels supporting cast

Rick Jones... I mean "A-Bomb" 
Dum Dum Dugan
Bob: Agent of Hydra
Maria Hill
Aunt May 
Layla Miller
Even with the minor retcons that would come from this, the status quo wouldn't change.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

No way is Bob a skrull. And you thinking Layla is one is just pathetic h8in on your part.  

Layla >>>>>>>> OMD >>> Prodigy. Yeah I went there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No way is Bob a skrull. And you thinking Layla is one is just pathetic h8in on your part.
> 
> Layla >>>>>>>> OMD >>> Prodigy. Yeah I went there.


Pathetic... Or clever? 

But seriously. If she were a Skrull, because she's gone it wouldn't change the status quo fo X-Factor... Which (so far) is the only X-Book to tie into SI. Like I said "Even with the minor retcons that would come from this, the status quo wouldn't change."


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

But the whole point of SI is to change the status quo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought it was for the "oh shit! (unpopular b or c-list character) was a skrull?!" factor. Then they could sell some "essential" golden and(or) silver age tpb featuring these characters. I'm getting tired of my status quos getting constantly changed.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

So you don't want Nick Fury back? 

Pssh, I for one look forward to him beating Stark with a belt for f#cking up SHIELD.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So you don't want Nick Fury back?
> 
> Pssh, I for one look forward to him beating Stark with a belt for f#cking up SHIELD.


See that's the thing. As cool as Fury is, I like Stark (in Cap v5). If Sam Jackson Fury is gone then 616 should suffer too.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

They have suffered. 

Fury's been gone since the whole Secret War thing. Now he needs to come back, singlehandedly save the world from the Skrulls, kick Stark out of HIS seat as Head of SHIELD, kill Mephisto thus reversing OMD, and then all will be well in the 616 verse.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I wonder how he'll react to Dugan?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wonder how he'll react to Dugan?




*Spoiler*: __ 








Something similar to this I hope.


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never get tired of seeing that. 

I really liked this weeks new avengers it gave Secret Invasion a nice body snatchers tone. It also made the skrull look like a real threat for once I mean damn that thing was wooping ass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> I never get tired of seeing that.
> 
> I really liked this weeks new avengers it gave Secret Invasion a nice body snatchers tone. It also made the skrull look like a real threat for once I mean damn that thing was wooping ass.


I was just about to pst something similar about NA. Man, this book kicks so much ass without Yu. :WOW


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 26, 2008)

eh I thought the art was terrible and the fact that some of it was traced makes it worse.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> eh I thought the art was terrible and the fact that some of it was traced makes it worse.


Who cares? At least it didn't have excessive cross hatching on every panel.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 26, 2008)

I cant wait till Fury returns. Its been tooooooooooo long


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2008)

as much as I like Maxx fury for some reason I like how marvel does him alot more than that


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I cant wait till Fury returns. Its been tooooooooooo long



I _really_ hope that Fury gets to kick some major ass as part of Secret Invasion.

It's really been underwhelming that he's been under ground for so long.

Honestly with Cap dead, Nick Fury should be leading in the field (he should be any way, but especially with Steve dead).


----------



## Hellion (Mar 26, 2008)

Secret Invasion has some of the best Yu art I have ever seen

Also for those who read the ten page SI Preview 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Richards is a Skrull he didn't remember when Stark showed Electra there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

@ Kaze


*Spoiler*: __ 




Jarvis was also looking pretty Skrully


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2008)

*Only* good thing about Skrull Invasion is that everyone will be like _omg, he was a skrull? no wai!_.

That and Fury returning.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> @ Kaze
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Very, I am also looking forward to what Dum Dum Skrullgan is going to do


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Only* good thing about Skrull Invasion is that everyone will be like _omg, he was a skrull? no wai!_.
> 
> That and Fury returning.



I want Kl'rt to appear and kill the retards who planned this mess. *sigh*, he's probably to busy wandering around with his android consor and his new blue boss.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 27, 2008)

Where does Jarvis look Skrully? And I thought the SI preview was 7 pages.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 27, 2008)

Entertainment weekly has the first ten pages online


----------



## Deviate (Mar 27, 2008)

That ava and sig look awfully familiar. Is that you Suzu?

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anyone else read She-Hulk #27? "You're much more handsome than Robert Downey Junior."


----------



## Hellion (Mar 27, 2008)

Nah I ain't Suzu.  I am a memorium.  This set has however gotten me so automatic hate


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Am I the only one that hopes that after Secret Invasion, Mighty Avengers will be cancelled?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 27, 2008)

New Avengers has to be the worst lineup of characters in Avengers history. I'm hoping that they cancel New Avengers and get a different writer on Mighty. Bendis just doesn't have big superhero stories in him. He's much, much better at the street-level stuff.

Mighty has suffered for three reasons:

1) Bendis is just not right for the book.
2) Frank Cho is slooooow.
3) Marvel has gone from event to event where the Avengers are involved. We haven't had a chance to get a good long run of them just being a team.

Mighty actually has a great lineup. Just add Eric O'Grady Ant Man and it would be perfect.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm hoping for an Avengers conglomerate-type book to be released. I love NA for being semi-street but at the same time I also like huge "power and laserbeam" fights which they aren't really qualified for... Especially with Doc Strange leaving.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

Could someone explain to me how Sentry, Ares, Ms. Marvel, and a whole bunch of powerhouses lost to a f#cking building?  I mean that's just horrible writing...


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 27, 2008)

Get Brubaker on New Avengers, put DD on the team, and take out Wolverine (There is no logical reason for him to be staying there, what with all the X-men trouble.. isn't he supposed to be in Russia? ).
Make it less of a "We hang out together all the time cause we have no life" sort of team, and more of a "group of street levellers who are unregistered who get together to help each other out" sort of deal

And drop the name New Avengers/ change it to the Secret Avengers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

a "We hang out together all the time cause we have no life" sort of team


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 27, 2008)

Trueché no?

(A trueché is a touché that is true. Hence, trueché)

Seriously, NA makes it seem like all the characters just spend all their time moping around complaining that they suck/life sucks, then they go fight some villians and get some takeaway/sleep with each other.

Where does NA fit in with continuity? Peter Parker still is with MJ and Wolverine is still moping around NYC.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 27, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> And drop the name New Avengers/ change it to the Secret Avengers.


I always thought that with the Dr. Strange connection, the obvious thing to do would be to have the New Avengers become the Secret Defenders. You're obviously thinking along the same lines.  Of course, yours works even better because there's a Last Defenders book out now. (New Jersey Defenders? Seriously Marvel? The 50-State Initiative is kind of ghey.)

EDIT:

Oh, hell yes. Love the new Ava, Radish.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Truech? no?
> 
> (A truech? is a touch? that is true. Hence, truech?)
> 
> ...



New Avengers apparently takes place before OMD/BND.

Presumably New Avengers is going to fast-segue into Secret Invasion, so presumably that's also before OMD/BND.

Add to that the fact that BND skipped *six months* into the future means it will probably be a year or two before New Avengers has to deal with anything 

Marvel seriously needs a calendar for this #$@#.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

anyone else miss the days of 1 Avengers team?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I was getting at... Even though I hated the old team. Still it'd be much easier on the wallet to read.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 27, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Oh, hell yes. Love the new Ava, Radish.



Thank you thank you 

Props to Hatey for making it, and Namkura for his crazy MMA antics.



			
				Evil Moogle said:
			
		

> Marvel seriously needs a calendar for this #$@#.



Agreed. 



			
				 Lil_M0 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I was getting at... Even though I hated the old team. Still it'd be much easier on the wallet to read.


My wallet is certainly hurting


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

New and Mighty are both completely inferior to the Initiative Avengers...


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

And yet the Iniative Avengers got owned by a corps with a gun  Makes you realise these new Hero's arent up to code.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

I wonder if one Avengers team will ever be possible again


or cap IM and Thor on the same team again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thor's too busy being a god. So being on a team, especially with the guy who cloned him, doesn't seem likely. Also Cap's dead... and he better STAY dead.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> And yet the Iniative Avengers got owned by a corps with a gun  Makes you realise these new Hero's arent up to code.



Two things:

1) Its not a gun. Its one of the most powerful weapons in the universe.
2) They would've stopped him if it wasn't for those retarded former New Warriors.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1) Its not a gun. Its one of the most powerful weapons in the universe...*which was conveniently shaped like a gun*
> 2) They would've stopped him if it wasn't for those retarded former New Warriors... *who are currently Initiative Avengers.*


No more half truths from you.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

the funny part is if thor stayed around during Civil War it probably wouldn't even have happened

Ragnarok always messing shit up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

CW probably still would have happened. Goliath just wouldn't have been killed since there wouldn't be a need for a robot thor.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

but who would Thor have sided with? thats the reason he was cloned he'd have been the strongest person there


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thor would do what he always did, go with Cap.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 27, 2008)

The more I think about NA and the changes that could be made, the more I'm convinced that those changes should be made.

*-Put DD in the "Secret Avengers".*

Right now, his life is going down the drain, and yet his good friend Peter Parker hasn't even spoken a word to him since the stuff has happened. In the most recent DD, he wants to move out of his house, so him moving into Danny Rand's apartment would make some sense..

Write some plot about how the Secret Avengers want to help channel his rage blah blah, seeing as most of the members are his friends (Danny Rand, Peter Parker, Mya) it would make alot of sense. (DD has encountered the Hood, and so its logical that DD would team up with the SA to fight the Hood)

-Wolverine drops out of the Secret Avengers to go handle biz (and for continuity/logical reasons)- "You got my card, call me when the shit hits the fan" *walks off into the darkness*

-Tigra hangs out with them (to make it less of a sausage fest ), to help them take out the Hood.

And it becomes pure street level gritty crime fighting, like the realistic sort of ground level work these guys should be doing. (Dodging the capekillers, busting heads etc)

Darken the tone, make it more MAX like- street levellers doing street level things! Your favorite heroes in a more realistic setting!


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

Isn't DD in NA a Skrull?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd vote to put DD in NA.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd say throw the new White Tiger in the mix too.  She's already familiar with Danny + Matt so she'd fit quite well (even had a New Avengers cameo in her mini).

Also helps balance out the too-many-guys factor.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No more half truths from you.



1) Its shaped like whatever the user wants it be. 
2) Rage got benched and Justice went AWOL.  In any case both of them, Slapstick, that blond who's screwing Justice and the guy with the afro are all gonna get killed next issue (I hope they do at least) so they don't matter. 

In case you couldn't tell, I really REALLY hate the New Warriors. Only two good ones were Penance and Nova.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 27, 2008)

Or we could...just call them "Marvel Knights" (since that is what they fucking are at this point multiplied by 9000 if DD joins them) and then we'll only have the Mighty Avengers, problem solved.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2008)

Someone who thinks taking people out with just a gun is not badass, have never ever even heard about Nick Fury, and therefore, fail!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> In case you couldn't tell, I really REALLY hate the New Warriors. Only two good ones were Penance and Nova.


Yeah, the New Warriors sucked and if Robbie still went by "Speedball" he'd suck.


Banhammer said:


> Someone who thinks taking people out with just a gun is not badass, have never ever even heard about Nick Fury


or the Punisher. 


I just read Damage Control because someone said it was funny... It wasn't


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> 1) Its shaped like whatever the user wants it be.
> 2) Rage got benched and Justice went AWOL.  In any case both of them, Slapstick, that blond who's screwing Justice and the guy with the afro are all gonna get killed next issue (I hope they do at least) so they don't matter.
> 
> In case you couldn't tell, I really REALLY hate the New Warriors. Only two good ones were Penance and Nova.



QFMFT.

New Warriors are shit, and always were. Any character that calls themselves a New Warrior like it's a fucking badge of honor is shit (Justice, Rage) those that moved on (Nova, Penance) are win.

I count the Defenders over the New Warriors...


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

> I just read Damage Control because someone said it was funny... It wasn't



Apparently Sentry getting beat by a talking building was supposed to be 'humerous'.



It really REALLY wasn't....



> QFMFT.
> 
> New Warriors are shit, and always were. Any character that calls themselves a New Warrior like it's a fucking badge of honor is shit (Justice, Rage) those that moved on (Nova, Penance) are win.
> 
> I count the Defenders over the New Warriors...



I'd take the Great Lakes Initiative WITHOUT Squirrel Girl over the New Warriors...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

how do you not like a group made out of Strange, Hulk, SS and Namor....hell I like them just because of the characters involved


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 27, 2008)

Edit: Nighthawk's Defenders


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone here read Penance: Relentless? I thoroughly enjoyed the ending.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just read Damage Control because someone said it was funny... It wasn't



I chuckled mostly at the dialogue but thats it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I chuckled mostly at the dialogue but thats it.


I admit that this was kinda funny, in a sight gag sort of way.

*Spoiler*: __ 




​ 

​ 



... but there was a page of useless crap inbetween so it killed the joke. 

Oh yeah, Iron Fist's house shoes are gay... Make that his whole costume. Immortal Ironfist > This guy


----------



## Dave (Mar 27, 2008)

Doom should have killed the Mighty Avengers and oneshotted Sentry, he had a low showing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Man I hate Mighty Avengers... It's 'wordier' than a Golden Age comic. 
*Spoiler*: _But this was just awesome_ 





I hate Ms Marvel as much, if not more than Layla Miller


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Sentry losing to a giant building proves he is a Skrull!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Spider-Woman is a Skrull. I mean, why wouldn't she be?


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

^^Yeh since when could Spiders fly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^Yeh since when could Spiders fly.



Doesn't she glide not fly?


----------



## Dave (Mar 27, 2008)

She wouldn't explain how she was powerful enough to break out of Doom's magic, she is a skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

I posted a vid in the Skrull thread. It said that the Avengers Tower was infiltrated... Signs point to Jarvis.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Doesn't she glide not fly?



No she can fly now


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

Random powerups bah


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Random powerups bah


That mean she's either a Skrull or an Uchiha.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That mean she's either a Skrull or an Uchiha.



Whats the difference


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

One speaks japanese.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Spiderwoman speaks Japanese aswell


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

So do the skrulls they were controlling the Hand 

Poor Doom got his ass kicked


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Who beat him up? Sentry


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Who beat him up? Sentry



Pfft  Doom can solo Sentry with a single spell. He was just busy taking on a god, an assasin, a skrull, and whatever the hell Wonderman is.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

not to mention who happened to be writing Doom in this instance


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm surprised Luke Cage didn't show up and punch Doom's lights out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Pfft  Doom can solo Sentry with a single spell. He was just busy taking on a god, an assasin, a skrull, *and whatever the hell Wonderman is.*


A douchebag.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Truech? no?
> 
> (A truech? is a touch? that is true. Hence, truech?)
> 
> ...



also Iron Fist and Luke Cage are still in North America


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> A douchebag.



Not really the word I would use but it works


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Pfft  Doom can solo Sentry with a single spell. He was just busy taking on a god, an assasin, a skrull, and whatever the hell Wonderman is.



Yeh Sentry was the GOD


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

You say god i say psycopath with a giant magnifying glass.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> You say god i say psycopath with a giant magnifying glass, with the power of a thousand suns, capable of destroying life on earth as we know it, who stale*MATED* galactus



I agree with you


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't know we were listing feats


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

If The Sentry is in a convo you have to list feats.....its mandatory


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

Problem is, the supposed Galactus' stalemate was a comment. We've never seen the on-panel thing itself, so we have no idea as what were the circumstances of said stalemate.

What compounds this difficulty was that Sentry in Marvel Knights (where the statement originated from) was planned to be only a one-shot character. But Bendis decided to incorporate him into main 616 continuity, which he did via an inverse of an OMD-type retcon.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

Doom outsmarted the Devil


and everyone knows Brains >>>> Brawn


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Doom outsmarted the Devil
> 
> and everyone knows Brains >>>> Brawn



John Constantine can attest to that.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

I recently read those issues and man just amazing


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 27, 2008)

Brains don't amount to much if you are bum rushed by the only team in Marvel History that has enough internal monologue to be confused for a Drabble.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

this thread is making me glad I don't read that book


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate Sentry for killing Carnage


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

Sentry has been since his introduction a poor replacement for Thor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

and now that Thor's back he's...?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

worthless hes not even funny


ever


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2008)

lol @ spiderwoman releasing the venom virus so they would invade doom and incapacitate the skrulls single greatest threat...


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Sentry is Reed Richards equal. He has brains and Brawn


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Sentry is Reed Richards equal. He has brains and Brawn



hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Oh shit your serious


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> worthless hes not even funny
> 
> 
> ever


The "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!! (punch doom in the face)" scene was lulz. 


Banhammer said:


> lol @ spiderwoman releasing the venom virus so they would invade doom and incapacitate the skrulls single greatest threat...


Now that you mention it... 


The Sentry said:


> Sentry is *no way in hell* Reed Richards equal. He has brains* paranoia* and Brawn


I know.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

I have scans of Thor losing to the Void. Sentry>>>Thor\


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> lol @ spiderwoman releasing the venom virus so they would invade doom and incapacitate the skrulls single greatest threat...



Well second greatest (but not from lack of effort) right behind Fury. And you just may be on to something banhammer. Right after SW joins MA symbiotes attack and Doom is locked up.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 27, 2008)

Doom has had a tough time recently. He had his mask dented by Penance and then the Wordy Avengers trash his crib. I wonder what other woes await him.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

Morgan La Fey denies him sex?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I have scans of Thor losing to the Void. Sentry>>>Thor\



surprise attacks

I see hes resorting to his usual tactics of fail


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

The Void is Sentry...one cannot suprise themselves 
Sentry>Thor


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

he looked pretty surprised to me


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

^^Who cares look how helpless Thor is in the prescence of Void


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

that still don't prove that Sentry is >>>> Thor especially the current one


oh and


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL Sentry stalemated Galctus. Thor couldnt harm a fodder celestial


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2008)

not even gonna bother now


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2008)

Sentry got his ass kicked by the Chrysler Building.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

Again, we have no idea of the circumstances of the supposed Galactus' stalemate. For all we know, Galactus could have been starving.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Sentry got his ass kicked by the Chrysler Building.



The Crysler building > LT


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> The Void is Sentry...one cannot suprise themselves
> Sentry>Thor



No the void can contain Thor. Sentry does not have access to The voids power thus all he can do is punch thor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> The Crysler building > LT



Aunt May > Galactus


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 27, 2008)

^^No but Golden Oldie > Silver Surfer 

EDIT: OMG Sentry is a God...100% Proof


----------



## Hellion (Mar 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I hate Sentry for killing Carnage



He's still in space right


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> He's still in space right



Actually the original Carnage was killed by Venom.  The one that was ripped apart in space was a symbiote that Cassidy found while in a different dimension.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 28, 2008)

^^Still Carnage is GAWN....thanks to the GOLDEN GARDIAN


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

And the Chrysler Building still kicked his ass.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 28, 2008)

I already told you the Chrysler Building>>>LT  
I didnt see Thor come to save the day

Chech out my new respect thread
Link removed


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Actually the original Carnage was killed by Venom.  The one that was ripped apart in space was a symbiote that Cassidy found while in a different dimension.



Either way it was a form of Carnage and Sentry was the bastard that did him in.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 28, 2008)

Its Carnages fault.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 28, 2008)

Its carnages fault that when he got released from his cell and went to talk to the nearest person their Sentry decided to just throw him into space?


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 28, 2008)

Enuff about Sentry...who's the biggest whore in the Marvel Universe?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

Sentry.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 28, 2008)

Btw, how is Senry pronounced and Sarutobi, who's stronger Vegito or Sentry?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Could someone explain to me how Sentry, Ares, Ms. Marvel, and a whole bunch of powerhouses lost to a f#cking building?  I mean that's just horrible writing...



Because he's the 3rd biggest building in New York. Read the book noob



LIL_M0 said:


> I just read Damage Control because someone said it was funny... It wasn't



I liked it for the dialogue, I respect McDuffie a lot after that. He actually pain attention to what happened in WWH



LIL_M0 said:


> That mean she's either a Skrull or an Uchiha.



Skrulls don't run really fast



Chatulio said:


> Morgan La Fey denies him sex?



She was waiting for him at the end


----------



## Deviate (Mar 28, 2008)

Damage control was a major waste of my time. WWH sucked and it should be forgotten.

MA was great. Looks like Widow isn't the Skrull, and Spider-Woman is. Or maybe Widow is a Skrull and she was pissed that SW might be a bigger threat than the Skrulls had known.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Aunt May > Galactus



Wasn't aunt may a herald for gallactus untill she dragged him to a planet where a baker who made planet sized twinkies lived?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Enuff about Sentry...who's the biggest whore in the Marvel Universe?



Nico Minoru

She has been around with the most ammount of guys in the least amount of time.
Literally, anything with two legs and a penis, except for that one time...
Two if you count the sadomazochist grandmother


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^No but Golden Oldie > Silver Surfer
> 
> EDIT: OMG Sentry is a God...100% Proof




the Eternals also call themselves Gods quite frequently and they love getting their asses kicked


neway it is good to see you found someone that wasn't a DBZ character to obsess about change of pace is good for a person


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Did I mention how much I hate Wolverine today? Here's yet another f-cking Wolverine book.  That makes six f-cking books in 2008... SIX!!! 

Wolverine
Wolverine: Origins
Logan
Wolverine, immortal tales... or some crap
Wolverine: First Class
Not to mention the X-Books, Amazing Spider-man, the Avenger Books... Before he got superwhored, he was my favorite Marvel character.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't forget his movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

You're right! A scrreenplay is similar to a book... SEVEN!!!


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 28, 2008)

Marvel probably thinking they'll sell more Wolvie comics because of the movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd expect something like this for Ironman. The movie comes out a lot sooner. In fact, X-Men Origins: Wolverine isn't due until May 2009.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

There are a lot of Iron Man comics out now actually...

Invincible Iron Man, Iron Man, Iron Man: Las Vegas, Ultimate Human, Ultimate Iron Man, Ultimates 3, and Mighty Avengers.

Plus the movie.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 28, 2008)

Ultimate Human also stars Ironman


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank god they've kept thor to 1 book over the years


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Thank god they've kept thor to 1 book over the years


It's because Thor is not very popular compared to the other "classic" Avengers.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

Hank Pyrm was a classic Avenger


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Hank Pyrm was a classic Avenger


He's not that popular either. Why do you think he has to share a book filled with a bunch of n00bs.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah but nobody gives a shit about Hank in the MARVEL UNIVERSE...why should we give a shit about him in ours?

Iron Man needs more books because he has more shit going on for him. He is the nexus of the Marvel Universe at this point, everything comes back to him and everything he does affects everyone. Wolverine on the otherhand...doesn't do shit except say "bub" make the sound effect "sinkt" and appear on covers.

Thor...he will bring boredom to whatever he touches until he can get his own story on it's feet. I mean the new Thor series is intresting, but it is dryer than burnt toast.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*new Invaders/ Avengers preview*


*Spoiler*: __ 














The pencils look decent, but the colored pages make me hate it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

all i could see was this


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

The rest red x's?

Or are you just saying how much ass that pic sucked?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

his grin there is like the personfication of


AMERICA
FUCK YEAH!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## The Sentry (Mar 28, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Btw, how is Senry pronounced and Sarutobi, who's stronger Vegito or Sentry?



Well Vegito doesnt have the powa off a million exploding sunz

Yo wtf is Venom doing in the invaders series?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Well Vegito doesnt have the powa off a million exploding sunz
> 
> *Yo wtf is Venom doing in the invaders series?*


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

finally caught up with all of Captain America vol5.  Pretty good, one of the most consistently good books Marvel makes.  Also Bucky is awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Why yes, Bucky _is _awesome


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

IGN just made their "Top 10 Best Marvel" books.

10). All X-Books
9). All Avengers Books (they say the upcoming Secret Invasion tie-ins are worth buying)
8). Kick-Ass
7). Fantastic Four
6). Incredible Hercules
5). Stephen King's The Dark Tower
4). Thunderbolts
3). Immortal Iron Fist
2). Secret Invasion (they swear it's awesome)
1). Captain America


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol @ "all x-books" They must've made this list during Messiah Complex


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

WHERE THE F#CK IS ULTIMATE SPIDERMAN?!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol @ "all x-books" They must've made this list during Messiah Complex


they apparently took a peak at next months solicitations before making the list


Sylar said:


> WHERE THE F#CK IS ULTIMATE SPIDERMAN?!



agreed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

No Nova?

List fails.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 28, 2008)

3. The Immortal Iron Fist

Take that! David Aja FTW!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> 3. The Immortal Iron Fist
> 
> Take that! David Aja FTW!


I know


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No Nova?
> 
> List fails.



THAT TOO!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

the people who run IGN need a bitch slap.

also they gave Ultimate Human 3 the highest score of everything Marvel released this week, hell it was the highest scored this week.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 28, 2008)

Nova doesnt fail 
Nova is awesome


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> the people who run IGN need a bitch slap.
> 
> also they gave Ultimate Human 3 the highest score of everything Marvel released this week, hell it was the highest scored this week.



What do you expect from the people that claimed that Deadpool was unfunny and are still reviewing crap like Countdown and Black Panther while ignoring comics like Ultimate FF (It hit a rough patch but its definately the second best Ultimate series, sans miniseries of course) and Amazing Spidergirl (Easily the second best Spider comic after Ultimate Spiderman)


----------



## Arishem (Mar 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> the people who run IGN need a bitch slap.
> 
> also they gave Ultimate Human 3 the highest score of everything Marvel released this week, hell it was the highest scored this week.



All Star Superman got the highest rating this week. On the topic of IGN, here's their 7-page preview of Secret Invasion:


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2008)

I need Runaways 
It's only coming out on the 21st of may
and look at the hardcover


His name all over the page
Joss whedon is dead too me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Whedon's still good with me ONLY because of the awesome of Angel.

Fucking Warner Brothers. . .


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Whedon's still good with me ONLY because of the awesome of Angel.
> 
> Fucking Warner Brothers. . .



Are you as pissed as I am that we have to wait three months to find out what happens in the Hell Battle Royale?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

shut with the Angel stuff, I'm barely on season 2


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 29, 2008)

How the hell would IGN know Secret Invasion is good. Marvel's not releasing advanced copies afaik.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2008)

I know they're trying to be humorous but reading this makes me want to beat the crap out of the writers



> March 27, 2008 - At IGN we have millions of dollars to spend on comic books each month. Most of that goes into purchasing multiple copies of All-Star Batman & Robin and sealing each inside two mylar bags. Not everyone is as fortunate (or filthy rich) as us. For that reason, we've come up with a way to help out the less fortunate. No, not by giving you free comics (are you kidding?), but by helping you spend your limited resources on the best books of the coming month.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

is runaways any good peeps?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2008)

the second best out there with one exception
Joss Whedon brutally mureder it and raped it for no reason other than being a fat lazy fuck.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2008)

I like Runaways so far, just finished the initial run.

Question though, since Runaways and Young Avengers seem to alway be paired off in big events I wanna ask if Young Avengers is good and worth reading?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I like Runaways so far, just finished the initial run.
> 
> Question though, since Runaways and Young Avengers seem to alway be paired off in big events I wanna ask if Young Avengers is good and worth reading?


*shakes magin 8-ball
Signs point to HELL YES!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2008)

k, library fascists have cut the number of reserves we can have so I've been conserving them >_>


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *shakes magin 8-ball
> Signs point to HELL YES!



you Patriot fanboy you xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah. Patriot is awesome. I still lol hard at his "ass guardian" joke.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe I should "buy" young avengers

If only someone "sold them" to me 



Plus that wiccan and that skrull, my oh my


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

Lol Wiccan and Hulklin are gay right? I heard theyve already barebacked


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2008)

They aren't gay, they're hobbits.

Wait...


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

I c waht u did there


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2008)

When it cames to a skrull, being gay is kinda tricky


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

^^I thought Skrulls didnt have sexes, cos if a male skrull becomes female it can still get pregnant right?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2008)

Just got caught up with Runaways, and I have to say, AWESOME series.

When's the new one coming out?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^I thought Skrulls didnt have sexes, cos if a male skrull becomes female it can still get pregnant right?


Super Skrull had a wife and kid.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

Super Skrull was the mother 
They were lezbeingz


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

lezbeing green chicks sounds kinda hawt.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lezbeing green chicks sounds kinda hawt.



Yeh HAWT


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

meh Grelg Land's Phoenix was hawter.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

^^But she's not a skrull


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

or is she... 

Anyways, the "hottest Skrull chick ever" award goes to Elektra.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

She looks hot...until you see her TEETH 
What about Human Torches skrull girlfriend?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Apparantly she's gonna kidnap Reed during Secret Invasion.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 29, 2008)

^^Then Human Torch is gonna destroy all Skrulls. He hates em cos of her


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Really? 

*checking wikipedia


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Just got caught up with Runaways, and I have to say, AWESOME series.
> 
> When's the new one coming out?



Hello? Anybody?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Runaways sucks ass


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2008)

MAY?!?! WTF?!

Its Ultimates 2 all over again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, The lats book cam out in February.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm the first guy to give Greg Land shit, but that Pheonix cover is one of my all-time favorites. She's sexy, dangerous, powerful all at once.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> ^^Then Human Torch is gonna destroy all Skrulls. He hates em cos of her



Which is (part of) why Johnny's on my list of Skrull suspects.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I'm the first guy to give Greg Land shit, but that Pheonix cover is one of my all-time favorites. *She's sexy, dangerous, powerful all at once.*


For those reasons, Lands Phoenix and Goblin Queen are my favs.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 29, 2008)

In that Avengers / Invaders mini, WWII Namor looks like Satan in one of those preview pages.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 30, 2008)

I just saw the SI Trailer.  It got me pumped for the book.  The only problem that I am gonna have with Si is that it is going to come out monthly not weekly like messiah complex


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2008)

so I just read through the 1st issue of Illuminati and damn it why does it read like Stark planned the entire civil war before it even begun


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so I just read through the 1st issue of Illuminati and damn it *why does it read like Stark planned the entire civil war before it even begun*



Read Civil War: Frontline #11 for better details.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 30, 2008)

Because he did.

He just didn't expect Cap to stand on the other side.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I just saw the SI Trailer. It got me pumped for the book. The only problem that I am gonna have with Si is that it is going to come out monthly not weekly like messiah complex


If you read all of the tie-ins it'll be technically considered a weekly. 


Taleran said:


> so I just read through the 1st issue of Illuminati and damn it why does it read like Stark planned the entire civil war before it even begun


because he did.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2008)

Tony Stark is a prick


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Because he did.
> 
> He just didn't expect Cap to stand on the other side.



what about the "Mr. Parker Goes to Washington" arc in ASM?  Stark bribed Tit. Man in an effort to stop the SHRA


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 30, 2008)

@LaserPewPew
You find this out now?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes. I have just started reading comics very recently. 

Every other comment I made in the comic sub-forum was just pure logic on my account


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2008)

now I read Illuminati after Civil War and WWH and this page just jumped at me




yeah a little to knowing


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what about the "Mr. Parker Goes to Washington" arc in ASM?  Stark bribed *Tit. Man* in an effort to stop the SHRA



 
------------


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Titanium Man


----------



## Arishem (Mar 30, 2008)

Imagine if there was a Tit Man. I wonder what his powers would be.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> now I read Illuminati after Civil War and WWH and this page just jumped at me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDW Shockwave makes Stark look like a short-sighted twat



Arishem said:


> Imagine if there was a Tit Man. I wonder what his powers would be.



Something like the Blob's?


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 30, 2008)

I was thinking more of a "grab your chest with his bare hands and squeeze" power.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol that reminds me of Surrender Monkey. I wonder if he lost his powers on M-Day


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

My name is Banhammer and I aprove of this joke



			
				Kate said:
			
		

> We have to change your name from Asgardian, because first, you're not really an asgardian, and second, you don't want to be a national joke when the press hears about you and him


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2008)

Loeb really likes colors with his Marvel work don't he? He made Daredevil: Yellow, Spider-Man: Blue and now Captain America: White 

well Loeb is teaming up with Sale for CA:W so for all I know it could be good.

and OLPP, please don't jsut respond "loeb is gay lol" it's getting repetitive


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

Young avengers present teddy was a little bit too gay for me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Young avengers present teddy was a little bit too gay for me


lol I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

I only mean the drawings  and maneirisms


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2008)

Wait a sec...

If the the Captain Marvel that died was a Skrull, would that mean Teddy is a full Skrull and not a half Kree, half Skrull?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wait a sec...
> 
> If the the Captain Marvel that died was a Skrull, would that mean Teddy is a full Skrull and not a half Kree, half Skrull?



Not if he was replaced by skrulls after having sex with with she-hulk's wanna be


Wich means the superskrull is in serious danger 

I'm developing a serious mancrush on Hulkling
I wonder if there is porn of it
Oh wait 
It's the internet


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 31, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Wait a sec...
> 
> If the the Captain Marvel that died was a Skrull, would that mean Teddy is a full Skrull and not a half Kree, half Skrull?



Wasn't Teddy concieved during the time Marvel was Imprisoned by the Skrulls? SO technically it could still work.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Loeb really likes colors with his Marvel work don't he? He made Daredevil: Yellow, Spider-Man: Blue and now Captain America: White
> 
> well Loeb is teaming up with Sale for CA:W so for all I know it could be good.
> 
> and OLPP, please don't jsut respond "loeb is gay lol" it's getting repetitive



Jeph Loeb is homosexual

He also did a Hulk: Grey


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2008)

I can see it now,

Electra: Green.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2008)

s Young Avengers Presents as good as thefew issues of YA have been?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> s Young Avengers Presents as good as thefew issues of YA have been?


So far, so good (02 of 06).


----------



## Taleran (Apr 1, 2008)

Ahh Herc you always had a way with words



The Story: SECRET INVASION TIE-IN! 
The Greek Goliath gathers the most powerful super-team ever assembled to counter-attack the Skrull gods! Face front, True Believers, and prepare for the pantheon-pounding premiere of... THE GOD SQUAD!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2008)

can Marvel_B0y be trusted?  He/She/It has said some pretty interesting things about upcoming things.

Like Joe Q. is getting replaced at Marvel, Falcon is going to die because of Bucky, Luke Cage's daughter is a skrull, Venom is appearing in ASM soon, etc.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2008)

He called Dugan though...

Oh and it doesn't look Cho is in th God Squad.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Ahh Herc you always had a way with words
> 
> 
> The Story: SECRET INVASION TIE-IN!
> The Greek Goliath gathers the most powerful super-team ever assembled to counter-attack the Skrull gods! Face front, True Believers, and prepare for the pantheon-pounding premiere of... THE GOD SQUAD!



Sounds like Ned Flander's baseball team


----------



## Deviate (Apr 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> can Marvel_B0y be trusted?  He/She/It has said some pretty interesting things about upcoming things.
> 
> Like Joe Q. is getting replaced at Marvel, Falcon is going to die because of Bucky, Luke Cage's daughter is a skrull, Venom is appearing in ASM soon, etc.





> He called Dugan though...



Yeah, but I heard he really fucked up on past spoilers. I also heard rumors on the CBR forums that Marvel Boy is Dan Slott, lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _The best way to came out to your parents_ 





When they're happy

By accident

And make sur eyou're boyfriend is a shapeshifting blonde beefcake


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

That was 10 times gayer than Young Avengers Presents


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That was 10 times gayer than Young Avengers Presents



I think that was the idea 


And avenger presents had more muscle flexing and flamboyant faces and smiles


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 1, 2008)

I actually found Billy/Teddy's relationship bareable. I mean while just reading Young Avengers.

But like everything...Fangirls ruin it with there...well being fangirls.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

Phil Sheldon is now officially one of my all time favorite Marvel characters 



Taleran said:


> The Greek Goliath gathers the most powerful super-team ever assembled to counter-attack the Skrull gods! Face front, True Believers, and prepare for the pantheon-pounding premiere of... THE GOD SQUAD!



I refuse to accept this God Squad unless Asgardians are present


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 2, 2008)

Hercules is ten times the man Thor is


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 2, 2008)

And yet he is able to keep it in his shorts, whereas Thor has to wear long pants..


----------



## Deviate (Apr 2, 2008)

Ancient Greek Secret


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 2, 2008)

Even Deadpool has commented on Hercules manhood in _positive_ amazement


----------



## mow (Apr 2, 2008)

^ one of the most priceless moments of CW XD


----------



## Gooba (Apr 2, 2008)

Herakles is in Bruce Campbell's league.  I'm such a fanboy.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Even Deadpool has commented on Hercules manhood in _positive_ amazement



Right before the "Speciallly Nubile Wiccan and Hulkling"


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 2, 2008)

I am starting to really hate Red Hulk.  "He gets to the point were reality starts bending"  "Have him push the Juggernaut backwards"mad


I mean Damn, didn't they satisfy their green boners with WWH?  Now they went too far and it turned red.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

*negs for reading "red" Hulk


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *negs for reading "red" Hulk



That depends on what you mean by "reading".  I don't actually read the comic.  I have read about it online.  This scan is from another site.  I have also read online that he might be punching out the watcher.  So it seems to be getting more ridiculous as it goes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

*reps for not reading "red"Hulk


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I am starting to really hate Red Hulk.  "He gets to the point were reality starts bending"  "Have him push the Juggernaut backwards"mad
> 
> 
> I mean Damn, didn't they satisfy their green boners with WWH?  Now they went too far and it turned red.





LIL_M0 said:


> *negs for reading "red" Hulk





Juggernaut said:


> That depends on what you mean by "reading".  I don't actually read the comic.  I have read about it online.  This scan is from another site.  I have also read online that he might be punching out the watcher.  So it seems to be getting more ridiculous as it goes.





LIL_M0 said:


> *reps for not reading "red"Hulk



*negs for mentioning "red" Hulk.*


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *negs for mentioning "red" Hulk.*



negs for having Red ____ five times in the same post


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2008)

Even though some of you mentioned *** ****, he still loves you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

Arishem's a skrull!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The true Arishem was replaced when the Celestials were tinkering with the Skrulls.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

I knew it
*Spoiler*: __ 



I so knew it


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, guys, so how about that A-Bomb?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

I knew it before all of you, and I can proove it


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

Obvious skrull was obvious


----------



## Thorn (Apr 2, 2008)

Kick-Ass was awesome.  I was so inspired by his achievement in this issue, that the first thing I did when I went outside was punch the first person I saw in the stomach.  Thankfully, it was my friend who was smoking.  He tried to punch me back, so I kicked him in the shin and then went to class.  Totally badass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Kick-Ass #2*
Although it didn't kick as much ass as the first one, it was still a fun read.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

THAT BETTER NOT BE THE SORCERER SUPREME TALKING TO THE FUCKBALL WHO WARPED REALITY WITH A DEAL WITH MEPHISTO TO RETCON FUCKSHITTY BALLS BALLS  
IT'S AFTER THE HOOD ATTACKS! 
DOES THAT MEAN NOT MARRYING MJ MADE STEVE NOT A FUCKBALL OF FAILING PORPORTIONS?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

Kick-Ass is the best new series of the year 

Love this series so fucking much


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 2, 2008)

For some reason when I clicked on this topic everyone's name was replaced with this:


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> THAT BETTER NOT BE THE SORCERER SUPREME TALKING TO THE FUCKBALL WHO WARPED REALITY WITH A DEAL WITH MEPHISTO TO RETCON FUCKSHITTY BALLS BALLS
> IT'S AFTER THE HOOD ATTACKS!
> DOES THAT MEAN NOT MARRYING MJ MADE STEVE NOT A FUCKBALL OF FAILING PORPORTIONS?



This creates yet another continuity problem, or might be a sign that BND is set is another universe.

1. NA are still in Strange's Starbucks lair
2. Peter is wearing his original costume

These two here create a continuity problem, since they can't exist at the same time. The very last time the NA used Strange's Starbucks lair was in NA annnual 2. In that annual Peter was wearing his black costume and walked around without his mask. We all thought that every scene with Peter wearing a black costume was right after May got shot, and right before OND. This would mean that NA post CW to NA Annual 2 is set prior to BND. But we can't assume this anymore.

Issue 555 of ASM contradicts NA. Strange has not left to go relearn his magic and lets the NA stay at his house. Even if we ignore the costume there is another problem. Spider-Man's identity is secret to his teammates during his time at Strange's starbucks lair. Peter even mentions not minding helping his team fight the Skrulls, as if SI has not occurred yet in ASM's time frame.

Also remember that Joe Q said that there is an undisclosed amount of time that Peter stopped being Spider-Man. Lets go back to NA.

The issue after NA annual 2 is NA 38. This issue shows the NA getting a new lair and Peter sporting his classic costume. Remember, we all assumed OMD is the first thing Peter did after he gave up his black costume. So right after beating the Hood, he makes the deal with Mephisto. Then a few days later he is wearing his classic costume and is with the NA when they get their new lair. Ok, but BND states that Spider-Man has been missing for some time. So when I first read that I thought BND is set after SI, yet here he was in 555 in Strange's lair talking about Skrulls attacking soon.

Bottom line - This is BS.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 3, 2008)

OMD and BND = Not in continuity and just a short miniseries which will end up with MJ and Peter back together after a revelation that it was all just a dream sequence/magical reality warping? 

That would make life much better.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 3, 2008)

All I can say is this

Joe Quesada is gay


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow 


Speed is like, the second fastest character on Marvel Earth, probably the fastest, if we exclude Northstar because of the whole "can't go to fast without destroying everything around me"
And, yet, I aproove


----------



## Hellion (Apr 3, 2008)

Deviate said:


> This creates yet another continuity problem, or might be a sign that BND is set is another universe.
> 
> 1. NA are still in Strange's Starbucks lair
> 2. Peter is wearing his original costume
> ...



I can explain it.  The months ASM where written by Magical Skrulls


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Had more fun readinh Young Avengers presents: Wiccan five times in a row than reading Young X-Men once


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't tell, is Marvel TRYING to destroy some of their best franchises?

Its not just taking Cannonballs and the other former New Mutants and randomly making them evil (it didn't for Hal Jordan so why the hell would it work you Marvel?), or the complete destruction of the SM continuity (OMD will go down in comic history as one of the worst decisions ever.), or even the near implosion of the Ultimateverse (thankfully USM is always good and UXM and UFF are improving). Its the fact they just don't seem to care if they piss off their fans...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

How long do you guys think till Marvel turns on Ultimateverse like they did with MC2 and try to pass off a "Last Planet Standing" type mess on us?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2008)

Well unlike the MC2, the Ultimateverse does in fact sell well and (for now) has more than one good regular series.

MC2 had Spidergirl and that was it.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> How long do you guys think till Marvel turns on Ultimateverse like they did with MC2 and try to pass off a "Last Planet Standing" type mess on us?



Have you not been reading Ultimate Power and Ultimates 3?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2008)

Marvel won't see their mistakes until it starts hitting their pockets.


----------



## Segan (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, you could look at it like that: As long as they get money off the people's pockets, they aren't making any mistakes.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 3, 2008)

@Deviate
That's Yu in your sig, right?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes. Yu's Ceiling Logan is watching you masturbate.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> Speed is like, the second fastest character on Marvel Earth, probably the fastest, if we exclude Northstar because of the whole "can't go to fast without destroying everything around me"
> And, yet, I aproove



Sentry is faster than both combined


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 3, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> OMD and BND = Not in continuity and just a short miniseries which will end up with MJ and Peter back together after a revelation that it was all just a dream sequence/magical reality warping?
> 
> That would make life much better.



I WISH  
but that would be too easy


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Speed is the only speedster I even tolerate
If they break him, I'm going to be one angry fanboy


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Speed is the only speedster I even tolerate
> If they break him, I'm going to be one angry fanboy



What happened to his uncle quicksilver?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2008)

Quicksilver no longer has any powers at all.
And I use to dig his hair, but that's it. Didn't care nor dislike him.
Ultimate Quicksilver was quite the bomb untill Ultimates 3 
And you can't break Pietro now, since he's been established a mach one or two for years now.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

just read Runaways 1-12, Young Avengers 1-6, Young Avengers Presents 1-3 and the Civil War tie ins.

firstly I hate Gertrude with all my soul, I wish her a painful death but that Old Lace continues to live.  (please tell me this happens).  Also Alex being the traitor completely shocked me and Chase is my favorite.

YA was absolutely great so far, I can't believe there are only 12 issues of this series [/goes back to reading]

Presents has been good so far, though I HATE the art in the Hulkling and Wiccan/Speed issues with all my soul.  Also now that Mar-Vell is almost 100% certain to be a skrull, the Hulkling issue is just heartbreaking to read 

Civil War: YA/R was meh, it wasn't horrible it just wasn't good enough for either team to have been involed in it.  Hopefully the SI tie in is *much* better.


where the hell is Allen Heinberg and why hasn't he restarted YA himself and/or written Presents????!?!?!?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> YA was absolutely great so far, I can't believe there are only 12 issues of this series [/goes back to reading]
> 
> *Civil War: YA/R was meh,* it wasn't horrible it just wasn't good enough for either team to have been involed in it. Hopefully the SI tie in is *much* better.


Now you see why it was never dumped...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2008)

On the plus side, Marvel Boy is pwnsome. That whiteout of his was sick...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> just read Runaways 1-12, Young Avengers 1-6, Young Avengers Presents 1-3 and the Civil War tie ins.


Welcome to the fan sidE 


> firstly I hate Gertrude with all my soul, I wish her a painful death but that Old Lace continues to live.  (please tell me this happens).  Also Alex being the traitor completely shocked me and Chase is my favorite.


She's a little obnoxious in the begining, but as you read the story you start bonding with her character alltogether.
And you might have a pleasen't surprise in the volume 2


> YA was absolutely great so far, I can't believe there are only 12 issues of this series [/goes back to reading]


I agree, but at least they are updating faster than runaways 


> Presents has been good so far, though I HATE the art in the Hulkling and Wiccan/Speed issues with all my soul.


Here here. The way hulkling is drawn on both of them is quite unbearable. Only the plot keeps me reading.


> Also now that Mar-Vell is almost 100% certain to be a skrull, the Hulkling issue is just heartbreaking to read


See, that's why I have my doubts about Mar-Vell, because he narrates in a future prespective (I never saw him alive again) wich means he's narrarting as if he was having long lost memories. Maybe he never finds out that Mar-Vell was a skrull, but I have my doubts


> Civil War: YA/R was meh, it wasn't horrible it just wasn't good enough for either team to have been involed in it.  Hopefully the SI tie in is *much* better.


Yeah, but it got them together, and the art isn't too painfull. And if you read that tie in, you allready know what happens to gert 


> where the hell is Allen Heinberg and why hasn't he restarted YA himself and/or written Presents????!?!?!?!



The skrulls got him 


Actually, I find the Yorkees to be my favorite parents of the whole Pride.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

> Maybe he never finds out that Mar-Vell was a skrull, but I have my doubts



The Thunderbolts are media darlings, and Osborn is an asshole.  When they kill him, you just know Osborn is going to string him up as an exmple, on live televisions, then sell action figures based on it, and a tv movie


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Now you see why it was never dumped...



I defy your influence


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

You defy mods and admin...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2008)

Kilowog is clearly Kree. 

BTW any ideas on who the Kree is in SI?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Random white guys with silver hair. Kree don't hide their presence very well.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

I wanna know why Wonder Boy is so calm when all the bad guys in the cube are all breaking free, he seemed like such a hothead in the past.



Sylar said:


> Kilowog is clearly Kree.



You may call me "Kil-Wogg"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Because Namor beat the crap outta him. 

Newsarama did a page by page breakdown with Bendis. Marvel Boy is debating wether or not to act like a hero in this situation.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2008)

Not to mention he could probably own every single villain in the Cube.

That Whiteout of his is sick...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2008)

Phoenix is coming back in August. Phoenix Birthsong.



I knew it'd be call that.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 4, 2008)

Of course she is. How long has she been dead this time?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 4, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Phoenix is coming back in August.* Phoenix Birthsong.*
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it'd be call that.


It was either you or Moogle called that exact title a few months ago. 

CBG works for Marvel... "Who can you trust" indeed.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

Of course she was coming back or Bendis wouldn't even have touched upon her in SI


----------



## The Rook (Apr 4, 2008)

Just making sure everyone is aware what day that article came out


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2008)

Highlight the bottom of the second page.

April Fools indeed...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2008)

Ah crap. . .

I still nonetheless stand by that the next Phoenix story will be indeed named "Birthsong".


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2008)

"I have risen again again!!!!"


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 4, 2008)

Ï cant belive i fell for that


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 4, 2008)

It sounded quite believable on the first page then the second page was just lulz


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

oh good lord


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2008)

Stan the Man getting into manga? Heh, should be good...


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 4, 2008)

I herd about this 1 yr ago. I saw the pic of a main character...it was awesome. Ill look 4 tha pic


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm 3/5 of the way through Penance: Relentless, fuck the guy is a fucking BEAST 

plus he's incredibly smart, much more than I would ever have given him credit for.  He fucking faked a nuclear launch so he could steal the Thunderbolts' plane


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2008)

Problem with that is where the hell does it fit in with the current Thunderbolts storyline. Only possible solution is that it's ages from _now_ (with now meaning SI)


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Problem with that is where the hell does it fit in with the current Thunderbolts storyline. Only possible solution is that it's ages from _now_ (with now meaning SI)



One could argue that it takes place after "Caged Angels"/ prior to SI.



> I'm 3/5 of the way through Penance: Relentless, fuck the guy is a fucking BEAST
> 
> plus he's incredibly smart, much more than I would ever have given him credit for. He fucking faked a nuclear launch so he could steal the Thunderbolts' plane



Wait until you see what he does to Doom.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 5, 2008)

As I've said before, Penance: Relentless is worth reading.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ Made of WIN!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn rep spreading thing


----------



## Deviate (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats exactly what I'm thinking right now. : (


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you see a resemblance?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Banhammer, that's what we call "old news".


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 6, 2008)

I made a huge post about that in the old Annihilation thread...stealing my thunder (17 month old thunder mind you) Banhammer. Politely drop this.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2008)

I only started and finished reading anihalation today 

I actually only saw the resemblance between them moments before he killed thanos. 

I was like "oh well, remember kids, there is nothing you can't solve by stabing away



Oh wait that reminds me of kratos 


OH MY GOD KRATOS IS A SKRULL "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I only started and finished reading anihalation today


Oh, that makes sense. I though you read it last year and it just now "clicked".


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2008)

No, I always figured going anywhere outside of Earth was overkill, I mean, one death is a tragedy, one billion is a statistic, but after reading Young Avengers, I really wanted to know what happened to SuperSkrull next


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

After his breif stint on YA, Super Skrull became super awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2008)

yup, my favorite outter world char


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

Drax and Nova > Super Skrull.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2008)

I just read through the entire anihalation in one shot, I didn't have time to bond with Nova's character.
And Drax reminds me too much of kratos 

No really, Drax had his sweet moments (He's Drax, no, not that Drax, though he might or not have a past related to destruction) but because of Hulkling, I am forever biased torwards the Super Skrull, untill further spikefication


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Drax and Nova > Super Skrull.


Yeah, now. But during Annihilation... Super Skrull = Nova >>>>> Drax


Banhammer said:


> *I just read through the entire anihalation in one shot, I didn't have time to bond with Nova's character.*
> And Drax reminds me too much of kratos
> 
> No really, Drax had his sweet moments (He's Drax, no, not that Drax, though he might or not have a past related to destruction) but because of Hulkling, I am forever biased torwards the Super Skrull, untill further spikefication


When his futire poontang got killed by falling debris I lol'd. Characters that I laugh at or with always rank high on the totem pole

*poontang brought to you by South Park's Mr Garrison


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

Then he goes and screws Gamora.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

Just finished Penance: Relentless.  2 words come to mind

holy. shit.

I'm buying my own copy of the trade the day it comes out, truly one of the best things I've read recently.  Every issue was worth reading and the conclusion was fucking great and twistedly satisfying.  Penance really was one of the "best" results out of Civil War.

Also if half of the civilians in the Marvel universe read this mini they'd probably laud him as a hero, but they'll never know how much RObbie pains over this which makes it all the sadder


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Just finished Penance: Relentless.  2 words come to mind
> 
> holy. shit.
> 
> ...



QFMFT.

Nitro got f#cking owned.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

KALIMAN
THE INCREDIBLE MAN

TREMBLE, KALIMAN!
YOU ARE FACING RED CRAZY.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2008)

Everyone knows that Kaliman can stalemate Galactus


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

whats better is this



Gentleman with the men
Gallant with the women
Tender with the kids
Relentless with the evil
So he is
KALIMAN, the incredible man


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Everyone knows that Kaliman can stalemate Galactus



Bitch please, Galacty ain't got the incredibles to match the IncredibleMan


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2008)

:amazed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

You are weak

Why are you weak?

Because you lack............incredible


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't stay mad at you, for it is foolish to be mad at something you only speaks the truth.

Kaliman vs Sentry? K vs S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

Kaliman, Kaliman
Does whatever Kaliman can

Being incredible in this rhyme, 
while Stalemating Galactus in his spare time

Watch out!
He is the Incredible Man!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

Zomg, hulkling got nothing on this


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 7, 2008)

^Can't see the picture there.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

works for me...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2008)

lulz at using tripod for imagehosting


----------



## Arishem (Apr 7, 2008)

Batman has never been this close to any of the Robins.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2008)

Batman isn't as Incredible as Incredible Man.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wasn't there a pic of Bruce Wayne and one of the Robins sleeping in the same bed? Really old pic, I think it's in Wiki.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Segan (Apr 7, 2008)

Deviate said:


>


I'm starting to think that Grayson's first name was meant to have an ambiguous meaning...


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 7, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I can't stay mad at you, for it is foolish to be mad at something you only speaks the truth.
> 
> Kaliman vs Sentry? K vs S



Did someone call for THE SENTRY X3


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 7, 2008)

Deviate said:


>


Bruce needs a cold shower.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 7, 2008)

Apparently Herc might be an Eternal!!! This might explain why he isnt as strong as Thor even though Olympians>Asgardians


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2008)

Two more days until Cap 37. :WOW


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2008)

:rofl

So, where (when) does BND fit in continuity?

Spoiler: letter's page AMZ #555

*Spoiler*: __ 






> NO-PRIZE ALERT!
> If you've been a regular reader of the New Avengers you know full well that our first scene has to fall into a weird place continuity-wise since good ol' Doc Strange is no longer with the team currently and when he left Spidey was still wearing his Back-in-Black dungarees.
> 
> Now I could bore you with a long explanation about how this story was written and conceived long before those events, but had to be pushed back when Brand New Day started later than expected, but that's a pretty dull answer (the truth always is).
> ...



There's the truth for you.  It doesn't / it can't.  But at least they're aware of the fact


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

thye should just admit spiderman is in an alternate countinuity


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2008)

Things like OMD must really piss off the writers who have to adjust to the stupidity...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

Can't norman like, not remember his son was alive, even though he not remembers him dying


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nine more days until Cap 37. :WOW



fixed your post for you


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 7, 2008)

So no one cares about Herc being an eternal


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2008)

think think think think think think


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 7, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> So no one cares about Herc being an eternal


I do. I just doubt he is one. I mean, it doesn't add anything _necessary_ to his story. I think it will be a case of mistaken identity, an excuse to get him to fight Ikaris. (Which is fine by me. Should be a great fight.)


----------



## Arishem (Apr 7, 2008)

The new Eternals series better feature me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Apparently Herc might be an Eternal!!! This might explain why he isnt as strong as Thor even though Olympians>Asgardians



Herc is supposedly = Thor in strength

However he is one of the least known heavy heavy hitters (not weaklings like Colossus and Thing) in Marvel which is why Namor, Hulk and Thor have much better feats


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> fixed your post for you


Nine... Fuck


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2008)

Look on the bright side. New Nova AND new Punisher.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

AND Annihilation Conquest will finally be ending. Epic win! 

**EDIT*
OH SH-T! Ansonishing X-Men is wrapping up as well.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 8, 2008)

Is there any more talk about Deadpool getting his own series again?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 8, 2008)

^How I would love for that to happen!


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> AND Annihilation Conquest will finally be ending. Epic win!
> 
> **EDIT*
> OH SH-T! Ansonishing X-Men is wrapping up as well.



Mo where the heck are you getting your release dates. As far as I know astonishing is delayed for awhile.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> AND Annihilation Conquest will finally be ending. Epic win!
> 
> **EDIT*
> OH SH-T! Ansonishing X-Men is wrapping up as well.



Don't worry, Warren Ellis is going to revive Astonishing X-Men and actually make it fit in with the other X-books.  The art on the first issue is in the sketching stage


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Mo where the heck are you getting your release dates. As far as I know astonishing is delayed for awhile.


You're right. 

I was looking at a list from when it was pushed back the first time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

one more day till Nova 12 :WOW


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone have info on future Vulcan apperances


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Does anyone have info on future Vulcan apperances



The Shi'ar Empire is supposed to have another mini before too much longer, don't remember much about it though.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2008)

in before *Annihilation: Yup the Shi'ar Get One Too*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> in before *Annihilation: Yup the Shi'ar Get One Too*


Annihilation: Yup the... DAMMIT! 

But seriously. I hope it's awesome whatever it's called.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't for that if only to see Vulcan get beaten to a pulp by Nova and Drax for being a little bitch.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You're right.
> 
> I was looking at a list from when it was pushed back the first time.



Here LIL_M0 this might help you out.  This is the shipping list of everything that should appear in comic stores this week.

Sozin's Comet: The Final Battle

You can go here and click on new releases .txt for when the next week comes around.

Edit:  They used to have 1 or 2 weeks built up in the second link.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, that's where I got the dates from the first time. I had saved the old list to my comp. I dshould've checked the "changes" page.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I can't for that if only to see Vulcan get beaten to a pulp by Nova and Drax for being a little bitch.



And then you woke up


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

A 3rd Annihilation is going to happen, Marvel will ALWAYS milk the cow till it runs out of milk then it will sell it's blood. 

Also, unless I'm mistaken, in Marvel there have pretty much always been 3 major space empires: The Skrulls, the Kree and the Shi'ar.  The Skrulls got their empire destroyed in Annihilation and are currently doing shit on earth, the Kree got sodomized twice and probably will not longer be a major power after Conquest, and then there's the Shi'ar who got it's ass kicked by Vulcan and has been relatively untouched by Annihilus and Ultron.  

Yep, Marvel is coming for you Shi'ar, and then WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 how did you make the skrull cookie monster big like that?  Usually when I make pics bigger than turn out very bad, all pixelated and poor quality.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> LIL_M0 how did you make the skrull cookie monster big like that? Usually when I make pics bigger than turn out very bad, all pixelated and poor quality.


I just resized and tweaked the colors a bit. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just resized and tweaked the colors a bit. Nothing out of the ordinary.



What program do you use?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Microsoft Office Picture Manager, nothing fancy.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Microsoft Office Picture Manager, nothing fancy.



Okay thanks.  I am trying to get a picture of Juggs bigger,  then make him look like a skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you want to "skrullify" Juggs your best bet is photoshop, or GIMP.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> If you want to "skrullify" Juggs your best bet is photoshop, or GIMP.



Thanks for the tip.  It shouldn't be too hard to do.  Here is the pic in question:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, that one shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

They should use Celestials if there is going to be a third Annihilation. It should be called Annihilation: Judgement. There's a hint in the title as to who the antagonist would be.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> And then you woke up



And found out Vulcan got rapestomped by Groot.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2008)

> RUNAWAYS #30 caps off Joss Whedon and Michael Ryan's run on the title on April 9


Praise Gooba 





> The jaw-dropping conclusion to Joss Whedon (ASTONISHING X-MEN, Buffy) and Michael Ryan’s (NEW X-MEN) time-traveling saga! A HUGE shakeup to the Runaways comes as the kids try and find a way out of 1907. But can they escape a super-powered war on the streets of New York?
> 32 PGS./Rated T+…$2.99
> 
> 
> In Stores: May 21, 2008



Nevermind

WTF happened?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

Amazing Spider-Girl #19 $2.99
Amazing Spider-Man Vol 2 #549 DF Exclusive John Romita Sr Variant Cover $14.99
Amazing Spider-Man Vol 2 #556 $2.99
Avengers Fairy Tales #2 $2.99
Civil War Chronicles #10 $4.99
Criminal 2 #2 $3.50
Dead Of Night Featuring Man-Thing #3 $3.99
Fallen Son Death Of Captain America TP $13.99
Fantastic Four Vol 3 #556 $2.99
Hedge Knight 2 Sworn Sword #6 $2.99
Iron Man Poster Book $6.99
Last Defenders #2 $2.99
Marvel Adventures Hulk #10 $2.99
Marvel Adventures Hulk Vol 2 Defenders TP Digest $7.99
Marvel Adventures Spider-Man Vol 9 Fiercest Foes TP Digest $7.99
Marvel Masterworks Silver Surfer Vol 2 HC Variant Dust Jacket New Printing $54.99
Marvel Zombies Dead Days HC $29.99
New Exiles #4 Incentive Skrull Face Variant Cover - [PI]
New Mutants Classic Vol 3 TP $24.99
*Nova Vol 4 #12 $2.99*
Punisher MAX #56 $2.99
Secret Invasion #1 DF Exclusive Mel Rubi Variant Cover $14.99
Soleil Sampler - FREE 
Twelve #3 2nd Ptg Chris Weston Variant Cover $2.99
What If Civil War TP $16.99
Wolverine Death Of Wolverine HC $19.99
Wolverine Vol 3 #64 (X-Men Divided We Stand Tie-In) $2.99
Young X-Men #1 Incentive Skrull Face Variant Cover - [PI]


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Amazing Spider-Girl #19 $2.99
> Amazing Spider-Man Vol 2 #549 DF Exclusive John Romita Sr Variant Cover $14.99
> Amazing Spider-Man Vol 2 #556 $2.99
> Avengers Fairy Tales #2 $2.99
> ...



Not a bad week.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2008)

Arishem said:


> They should use Celestials if there is going to be a third Annihilation. It should be called Annihilation: Judgement. There's a hint in the title as to who the antagonist would be.



I could see that working


depends on who you stick on the other side though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Amazing Spider-Girl #19 $2.99
> Amazing Spider-Man Vol 2 #549 DF Exclusive John Romita Sr Variant Cover $14.99
> Amazing Spider-Man Vol 2 #556 $2.99
> Avengers Fairy Tales #2 $2.99
> ...


Why the hell does Young X-Men get a Skrull variant? It sucks.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2008)

Sadly there's only 4 comics worth getting this week...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, but I still have old books that I haven't read yet.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 9, 2008)

Lil' Mo, you forgot to highlight Criminal.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

I just noticed that Thunderbolts 120 got delayed a week now it comes out on the day of the Method to Madness one shot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Lil' Mo, you forgot to highlight Criminal.


I won't read Criminal 2 until I can check out the first series. i do plan on checking it out though.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I won't read Criminal 2 until I can check out the first series. i do plan on checking it out though.



You won't regret it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, I just pick up Criminal 2 01. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Amazing Spider-Girl #19 $2.99
> Amazing Spider-Man Vol 2 #549 DF Exclusive John Romita Sr Variant Cover $14.99
> Amazing Spider-Man Vol 2 #556 $2.99
> *Avengers Fairy Tales #2 $2.99*
> ...



The new Fantastic Four run (since 554) is shaping up nicely, so its on my weekly list for now


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> A 3rd Annihilation is going to happen, Marvel will ALWAYS milk the cow till it runs out of milk then it will sell it's blood.
> 
> Also, unless I'm mistaken, in Marvel there have pretty much always been 3 major space empires: The Skrulls, the Kree and the Shi'ar.  The Skrulls got their empire destroyed in Annihilation and are currently doing shit on earth, the Kree got sodomized twice and probably will not longer be a major power after Conquest, and then there's the Shi'ar who got it's ass kicked by Vulcan and has been relatively untouched by Annihilus and Ultron.
> 
> Yep, Marvel is coming for you Shi'ar, and then WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW?



Thier god is Vulcan!!! Vulcan is my god too


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2008)

oh btw Sentry


Venom's a coming

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2008)

PIS

Iron man has sonic weapons that can vaporize any simbiontes in a mile radius


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> oh btw Sentry
> 
> 
> Venom's a coming
> ...



PIS Sentry's got a big dick which can sodomize any symbiaotes in a mile radius. 
Its just a picture...its kinda like the one of Vulcan pwning Gladiator...we all know what happened then


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Nova:* Stand down Drax. They're friends of mine.
*Drax:* Seriously? They look like they ciould use some destroying.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2008)

You need to spread some more rep


CURSES


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2008)

Millar's run on FF hasn't been that bad, it's actually worth checking out imo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

3rd Annihilation. . .

Well, for shock and entertainment value, I would think a Celestial Civil War.

But then again, it'd probably be too big of a war.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2008)

Nova and Drax are gonna kick some Ultron ass!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

Most of the firepower will come from Tyrodam and the Kree's robots.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2008)

just read penance relentless.

It was good, and I love the art, specially Osborn, he looks like that guy from MIB


However, I couldn't help but feel like the comic was a bit smug.
He is this genius out of nowhere, whose code Tony and Reed can't crack imediatly, and doom respects and welcomes as an ally, and so on.
I mean, I don't really think they captured Doom at all from that conversation with Doom/Reed. He seemed more like there was more to gain by bashing america to a guy that dosen't work for the goverment than to actually mock richards or set a plan that would instantly snipe him off the grid


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Penitant Puss.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Penitant Puss.



I'll admit to laughing hard at that scene.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

The Mighty Avengers, New Avengers, and some other big hitters got their asses handed to them by CAP in F4 #556. First they got owned by an animated building and then they get taken out a Captain America inspired robot, what's next? Skrulls?!


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 9, 2008)

Curiously since when are the NA shields go to guys


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, the whole rift caused by Civil War is just getting ridiculous. No one tells the New Avengers to sign up because pretty much every other hero doesn't care unless it's a cop or Bendis Iron Man

Really my brain hurts thinking about it.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

They should just give Bendis his own earth and let him ruin it. ANd then have a normal universe


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> They should just give Bendis his own earth and let him ruin it. ANd then have a normal universe


Ultimate Earth belonged completely to Bendis at one time and it wasn't ruined.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ultimate Earth belonged completely to Bendis at one time and it wasn't ruined.



>.>; You win this round M0


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

He just can't write team books


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, that's why Ultimate Spider-Man is such a hit. It's one main character and support. He rarely shares the spotlight.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

hahahaha wow Eric O'Grady is the worst hero ever yet his book is so funny


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> hahahaha wow *Eric O'Grady* is the worst hero ever yet his book is so funny


Who? **


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

The 3rd Ant-Man, you know the incompetent one by Kirkman


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

The new ant man who bitch slapped Stature


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, yeah... I remember how Taskmaster took him Pym and Starure down when they turned giant-sized.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2008)

Irredeemable Ant-Man is good stuff. It's made me laugh as much as Booster Gold. His introduction into the Initiative was classic as well. If it weren't for him, we wouldn't have such a memorable Taskmaster scene.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

Ive always wonder Hank calls himself Yellow Jackey right? Well then why doesn't he give himself some can of blasting power  Or is shrinking and growing all he can do?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> He just can't write team books


I've been thinking that he can't write big, epic stories but your theory works just as well, if not better. What is clear is that he writes great Daredevil and Spider-man stories but totally shitty Avengers stories. It's a weird handicap.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

My thoughts on this week on comics


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

I love how unserious IAM is



> IRREDEEMABLE *ANT-MAN* # 5
> The Story: It's *Ant-Man* versus *Ant-Man* for the right to be the one-true *ANT-MAN*! You won't believe your eyes as Eric O'Grady dons the *Ant-Man* suit to defend his right to be *Ant-Man*! *Ant-Man* has come along to take away Eric's *Ant-Man* suit so he can't be *Ant-Man*! But Eric wants to be *Ant-Man* and will fight to be *Ant-Man*! Which *Ant-Man* will win? Which *Ant-Man* will lose?
> The answers will *ANT-M*... I mean, SHOCK YOU!



*ANT-MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


in what Initiative issues does he appear in?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

I beieve he shows up right before the beginning of K.I.A. arc


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

Eric O'Grady Ant-Man needs to be on one of the Avengers teams, preferably Mighty. He's wasted in the Initiative and even if he couldn't support his own book, he should excel as a character in a team environment. My only doubt is, does he need Kirkman to write him? Maybe put Kirkman on Avengers.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

Once SI I over I'm highly confident Bendis will drop at least one of the Avengers


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2008)

Hopefully he drops Mighty. New Avengers, pre-Civil War was great, which proves that Bendis can write a good Team...so long as he doesn't have to work toward some major incident in the future.

I don't know if Irredeemable Ant-Man is wasted on the Initiative. The Initiative is a "good" book and is only better with characters like him, but I do believe Mighty Avengers needs some help.

It's line-up is so bland I keep forgetting who is on the freaking team. Every time I see Black Widow I keep thinking she is a guest character. It also makes you wonder if Ms. Marvel is one of those characters that is intresting enough to have her own book, and be in a team, especially since the book focuses more on Iron Man being the leader, and she just pops in every now and again to shout out "AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!!!".

In fact I think Iron Man put her on the team, becasue he decided he was too cool to say that line every freaking issue.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

I say he's wasted because I fear that we won't see much of him on an ensemble book like that. He'll end up like War Machine (one of my long-time favorite characters) -- technically there but basically unused.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Hopefully he drops Mighty. New Avengers, pre-Civil War was great, which proves that Bendis can write a good Team...so long as he doesn't have to work toward some major incident in the future.
> 
> I don't know if Irredeemable Ant-Man is wasted on the Initiative. The Initiative is a "good" book and is only better with characters like him, but I do believe Mighty Avengers needs some help.
> 
> ...



Iron Man only has quality quotes such as:

"OH THE HUMANITY!"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

That's a classic line



from the 20's


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2008)

The pauses make it bizarre and corny.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Arishem said:


> The pauses make it bizarre and corny.


Just like William Shatner speak.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 10, 2008)

Red Hulk just pwned him. He was catching his breath.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

"you must spread some rep before giving it to xingzup19 again"


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

These days, isn't braging about pwning Iron Man like braging about walking while chewing gum?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

Which is why I think I can beat Iron Man. Power scaling.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

anyone actually seen the hindenburg footage? that was pretty damn big for it's time.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2008)

I think Spy Smasher could beat Iron Man


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

Let's take a look at the Mighty Avengers record since Iron Man formed them shall we?

Fought Mole Man. Won.
Fought Femtron. Won.
Fought Hulk. Lost.
Fought Symbiote Invasion. Won.
Fought Chrysler Building. Lost.
Fought Captain America robot. Lost.
Fought Dr. Doom. Won.
Fought NA. Tie.

4 wins. 3 losses. 1 tie. Not exactly a good record for the supposed world's greatest superhero team.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn! I've only found out Stephane Peru is dead.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2008)

Sylar what's the score for post CW NA and TBolts look?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Let's take a look at the Mighty Avengers record since Iron Man formed them shall we?
> 
> Fought Femtron. Won.
> Fought Hulk. Lost.
> ...


They're 2 for 6 with one assist from the New Avengers.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 10, 2008)

Tony Stark is a bitch....he's only tough when Sentry's got his back


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Sylar what's the score for post CW NA and TBolts look?



I'll get to NA later.

Thunderbolts (I only included the first fight in Relentless since technically it was just Penance going solo for the rest and since the current arc isn't over I didn't include it.):

Fought Jack Flag. Won.
Fought Steel Spider. Won.
Fought American Eagle and Sepulchre. Lost.
Fought Brother Nature. Won.
Fought Americop. Won.
Fought Gorilla Girl. Won.
Fought Latverian terrorists. Won.
Fought The Jury. Won.
Fought Zola's Experiments. Won.
Fought Arnim Zola. Lost.
Fought Nova. Tie.

If I missed any let me know. 

8 wins. 2 losses. 1 tie.

Thunderbolts >>> MA.



LIL_M0 said:


> They're 2 for 6 with one assist from the New Avengers.



Boy they were sure useful.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 10, 2008)

All I got to say is that the Ironman movie is going to give him more respect when it comes out.  At least from me that is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> All I got to say is that the Ironman movie is going to give him more respect when it comes out. At least from me that is.


Actually, I like Ironman (I just never read any of his books). He helped kill one of my most hated comic book characters ever... and he stayed dead!

Now if he could just cross over to DC and ice Superman...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2008)

New Avengers record Post CW (Team battles only)

Fought The Hand and Skrullectra. Won.
Fought Hood and Wrecking Crew. Won.
Fought Hood and his syndicate. Won.
Fought Hulk. Lost.
Fought MA. Tie.
Fought Symbiote Invasion. Lost.
Fought Echo Skrull. Won.
Fought Chrysler Building. Lost.
Fought Captain America bot. Lost.

4 wins. 4 losses. 1 Tie.

Conclusion, both Avengers teams are worse than the Thunderbolts. 

BTW I forgot a couple fights for MA so I added those.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Eric O'Grady Ant-Man needs to be on one of the Avengers teams, preferably Mighty. He's wasted in the Initiative and even if he couldn't support his own book, he should excel as a character in a team environment. My only doubt is, does he need Kirkman to write him? Maybe put Kirkman on Avengers.



Meh. I don't trust Kirkman with a team book either, I do respect his work for Invincibles and the Living Dead but his Ultimate X-Men just isn't that great. The stories and premises are certainly nice and the whole Morlocks, Shadow King, Cable/Xavier build-up were great but the conclusion for them were terrible (Shadow King was beaten so easily in one issue, right in the middle of another arc). 



NeoDMC said:


> Hopefully he drops Mighty. New Avengers, pre-Civil War was great, which proves that Bendis can write a good Team...so long as he doesn't have to work toward some major incident in the future.
> 
> I don't know if Irredeemable Ant-Man is wasted on the Initiative. The Initiative is a "good" book and is only better with characters like him, but I do believe Mighty Avengers needs some help.
> 
> ...



That is true, 50% of both Might and New Avengers are just there to buffer out the teams. Echo, Ronin, Dr Strange and Iron Fist are more or less useless (until its magic/ground smash time). They get some lines here and there but overall they're jsut there to fight and fight.

Same with Might, Black Widow is completely and utterly useless. Maybe if they need to infiltrate somewhere then ok, she's cool but otherwise she is nothing. Ares was meant to be a powerhouse but everything he tries, Sentry _does_ and even then Sentry is another plot-device like Strange. They meet a enemy, fight for a few issues then Sentry finishes it. Janet, Wonder Man, Ms Marvel and Jess Drew could be off the team and the fights would end up the same, that's how much Sentry and Tony get focuses on.



Sylar said:


> Iron Man only has quality quotes such as:
> 
> "OH THE HUMANITY!"



Jeph Loeb is gay


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

How many times has the Hellicarrier gotten owned since the beginning of CW?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2008)

A                 lot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Chatulio said:
> 
> 
> > How many times has the Hellicarrier gotten owned since the beginning of CW?
> ...


There's more than one hellicarrier... Right?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2008)

All the Iron Man hate in here...you should all be ashamed.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

I think they have always had 1 but in Ultimates it went into semi mass production.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah but that is Ultimate Marvel.

In UM, SHIELD is an American organization, that gets more funding than any other agency in the history of Federal Government.

In 616, SHIELD is a United Nations organization, that probably gets about as much money, as America is willing to loan the United Nations.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Tony Stark is a bitch....he's only tough when Sentry's got his back


'Cept for that time that Tony fucked with Clock, and Sentry actually cried.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

just read Nova 7, hahahahaha Pikachu is a Nova Corps Member


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> just read Nova 7, hahahahaha Pikachu is a Nova Corps Member



Wait a minute...Pikachu is in the Green Lantern Corps.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

check Nova #7, when the nova corps fights off the Phalanx in Richard's mind there is a blue pikachu wearing a nova uniform it;s exactly like it down to the tail, ears and it's attacks were thunderbased


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> just read Nova 7, hahahahaha Pikachu is a Nova Corps Member


LOL!!! I wouldn't have noticed that if you hadn't pointed it out. 


Juggernaut said:


> Wait a minute...Pikachu is in the Green Lantern Corps.


Seriously? What issue? lol 
I love the contrasts between the Nova Corps and the GLC.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

There's a weird mouse rat thing in GLC he appears in the background and usually fulfills the purpose of "stupid question asker" though he looks more like Ling Ling from drawn together to me


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Seriously? What issue? lol
> I love the contrasts between the Nova Corps and the GLC.



I can't remember the issue.  I just remember there were random green lanterns.  There was even a box lantern.  He was just a box, with the symbol.  I think there was also a Predator, on two different occasions, in the Sinstro Corps.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I can't remember the issue. I just remember there were random green lanterns. There was even a box lantern. He was just a box, with the symbol. I think there was also a Predator, on two different occasions, in the Sinstro Corps.


Yeah, I remember now that you mentioned box lantern or as I like to call him "pack of gum looking lantern". 

Yeah. There were two Predators in the Sinestro Corps, they both got pwn3d.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> LOL!!! I wouldn't have noticed that if you hadn't pointed it out.
> Seriously? What issue? lol
> I love the contrasts between the Nova Corps and the GLC.



Also how Richard Rider is basically Kyle Raynor. Last members of a Corps. Screws green chicks. Both have that mid-west American feel to them.

I guess what makes Richard more likeable, is that the other heroes don't suck his nuts (like the DC heroes suck Kyle's), and he doesn't take there shit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Also how Richard Rider is basically Kyle Raynor. Last members of a Corps. Screws green chicks. Both have that mid-west American feel to them.
> 
> I guess what makes Richard more likeable, is that the other heroes don't suck his nuts (like the DC heroes suck Kyle's), and he doesn't take there shit.




Yeah, you're right. Also they both were the most powerful of their Corps. Rich is Nova Prime with the full power of the Nova Corps and Kyle was Ion, will power incarnate,


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

Apparently in 616 Earth, Hitler was killed by Human Torch and Toro.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2008)

*Novachu*


:rofl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> 'Cept for that time that Tony fucked with Clock, and Sentry actually cried.



You know that's PIS because Sentry normally had it going 24/7 before


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

I took a peak at the writers for Young Avengers Presents.  The choice for the Patriot and Hulklings one make sense:
- Brubaker was a perfect choice for expanding the friendship between Bucky and Patriot.
- Reed writes Captain Marvel so he'd have the best idea to his state of mind when meeting Teddy for the first time.
- Wiccan/Speed one seems to have come out of nowhere only thing the guy wrote was Nightcrawler's monthly and Sensational Spider-Man but it was good so I'll stop nitpicking.

on the upcoming ones:
- Vision is being written by a guy who has apparently only writes comics about British people, he wrote Peter Wisdom's MAX title and will write Captain Britain next month.

- Stature seems like it'll suck hard, the guy who writes *NEW WARRIORS* is writting it

- Hawkeye I know will be good because Fraccion is writting it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Old Man Logan*


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Wait wut? Peter can't look old, but the guy who heals gets to be that?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You know that's PIS because Sentry normally had it going 24/7 before



Nope. He was receiving _prioritized_ emergencies 24/7 not _every_ emergency. Sentry got bitched by his own weak emotional state, simple as that. It's the whole point of the character ... a guy who's physically strong but emotionally fragile. Tony took Bob's fragile emotional state and rammed it right up his ass. 

Don't get me wrong, I like the Sentry. He's much more interesting than most of the Gary Stus who are in the "Superman" class but there's no reason to come with bullshit like "Tony Stark is a bitch....he's only tough when Sentry's got his back" when it's the _exact opposite_. The Sentry is only tough when Tony's got his back. On his own he's a fucking mess. 

Tony's the one guy who will consistently go toe-to-toe with Thor, Hulk, Sentry even though they outclass him. The dude is tough as nails and bottom line has bigger balls than any other Marvel hero. Whether you agree with his "politics" (sigh) you have to admit that nobody makes things happen more than Tony Stark. In that regard he's more like a villain than a hero. The only other Marvel hero on his level in that regard is Namor.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Tony's the one guy who will consistently go toe-to-toe with Thor, Hulk, Sentry even though they outclass him. The dude is tough as nails and bottom line has bigger balls than any other Marvel hero. Whether you agree with his "politics" (sigh) you have to admit that nobody makes things happen more than Tony Stark. In that regard he's more like a villain than a hero. The only other Marvel hero on his level in that regard is Namor.



Sig'd and QFMFT.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Nope. He was receiving _prioritized_ emergencies 24/7 not _every_ emergency. Sentry got bitched by his own weak emotional state, simple as that. It's the whole point of the character ... a guy who's physically strong but emotionally fragile. Tony took Bob's fragile emotional state and rammed it right up his ass.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the Sentry. He's much more interesting than most of the Gary Stus who are in the "Superman" class but there's no reason to come with bullshit like "Tony Stark is a bitch....he's only tough when Sentry's got his back" when it's the _exact opposite_. The Sentry is only tough when Tony's got his back. On his own he's a fucking mess.
> 
> Tony's the one guy who will consistently go toe-to-toe with Thor, Hulk, Sentry even though they outclass him. The dude is tough as nails and bottom line has bigger balls than any other Marvel hero. Whether you agree with his "politics" (sigh) you have to admit that nobody makes things happen more than Tony Stark. In that regard he's more like a villain than a hero. The only other Marvel hero on his level in that regard is Namor.



If I may borrow a line from James Rupert Rhodes, Stark should be called Brass Man.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> If I may borrow a line from James Rupert Rhodes, Stark should be called Brass Man.


Man, it is a tragedy that Rhodey is not getting more play in the Initiative. This is a really interesting, three-dimensional character that they've turned into some kind of petty military official. The guy deserves better. I mean, as much as I missed him, he was more interesting as "the guy who put down the armor" than "the guy who occasionally tells people what to do."


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Man, it is a tragedy that Rhodey is not getting more play in the Initiative. This is a really interesting, three-dimensional character that they've turned into some kind of petty military official. The guy deserves better. I mean, as much as I missed him, he was more interesting as "the guy who put down the armor" than "the guy who occasionally tells people what to do."



I do find it pretty funny how he's supposed to be in charge, yet Yellowjacket and Gyrich basically do whatever the hell they want without asking him.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone read The Last Defenders?

This is why the Defenders suck, because even there last story, can't have enemies past the generic level. Also in what continuinity does this take place in that it can have these characters, and why would they even attempt to get together. Not only that but the artist draws everyone like 90lbs overweight.

As much as I hate to say, She-Hulk should join the New Avengers...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

newsarama has 8 scans of Captain America 37


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

The guy in the sheild's reflection looks like Nick Nolte. 

I didn't read the rest. I hate spoilers for epic books.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

Now that Annihilation; Conquest is over, Nova faces Galactus and the Silver Surfer


*Spoiler*: _NOVA VS GALACTUS AND SURFER_ 









Afterwards he meets Skrulls and learns of SI and goes to Earth in the 2nd half of SI.  After that's done they plan on having a continuation of the initial "Nova returns home" story arc and we learn a bit more on his backstory and Nova looking on at a post Si marvel earth


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2008)

wow I really should start reading Nova now


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes you should  it continues the sheer awesomeness of the 1st Annihilation.

Also Silver Surfer is a "villain" again so that'll be a nice twist on the arc, especially since the author confirmed that Nova is weaker than SS.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Also Silver Surfer is a "villain" again so that'll be a nice twist on the arc, especially since the author confirmed that Nova is weaker than SS.


I was gonna say "Nova = SS now!?!?!?" Actually, that sounds really cool. An outgunned Nova taking on the World Eater and his Herald.

Andy Schmidt might just be my hero. Sorry, Gandhi.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 11, 2008)

So even the Full Nova force is small to that of a full Herald.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, but think about what a jump in power it is. Nova wasn't even fit to shine Surfer's feet before. Now he can _think_ about taking him on. It's a great jump for Nova without disrespecting the awesomeness that is Norrin Radd.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The guy in the sheild's reflection looks like Nick Nolte.
> 
> I didn't read the rest. I hate spoilers for epic books.



Also looks like Kurt Russell. 

I avoid spoilers myself, although I just scanned the art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

lol Snake Blisken(?)

I love how Epting draws Red Skull.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Storm got white washed


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Explain that to me lol.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> So even the Full Nova force is small to that of a full Herald.



The original Super Nova - Richard's father - was a solar system buster then. He had the entire Nova Force.

I suppose Richard isn't that powerful because I think most of the force is diverted elsewhere, and not available to him. Handling the entire Nova Force and using it drove the original Super Nova insane.

Then again, the writers probably forgot.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Explain that to me lol.



This guy lost his million dollar chance on the first round.
But he kept going and going untill steadly got some nice cash for his wedding.
He's either a big comic book fan or he works at Marvel, but, as an honor to him, they decided to have all girls dressed like Storm and they will draw him on an upcoming comic book


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2008)

Ha! That's pretty cool.

EDIT:

Damn, those girls are hot.

EDIT EDIT: I'm trying to think of what my character would be if I could pick a book to make a small cameo in.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The original Super Nova - Richard's father - was a solar system buster then. He had the entire Nova Force.
> 
> I suppose Richard isn't that powerful because I think most of the force is diverted elsewhere, and not available to him. Handling the entire Nova Force and using it drove the original Super Nova insane.
> 
> Then again, the writers probably forgot.



I think it has to do with Richard also posessing the World Mind, which diverts most of it's energy to regulating the Nova Force within his body so it doesn't overtake him and cause him to flip out. When he first got it he freaked and destroyed the fleet above the ruined Xavin, but the stress almost killed him. Since then the World Mind keeps it in check, which is also why I believe the World Mind is so useless, whenever it talks to Richard it isn't really paying 100% attention.

But lets not forget that the Silver Surfer has been recharged, after becoming Herald once again. He is no longer bound by his old indicisivness which makes him think clearer when in battle, not only that but he has a nearly limitless supply of the Power Cosmic to back him up.

Not only that but Silver Surfer was strong enough to take on Hulk and the Warbound by himself, when the rest of Earth couldn't (if we take WWH as canon).

I'm not saying Richard doesn't stand a chance, but he is definitly the underdog IMO, especially if Galactus is present for the battle.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Storm got white washed



Hide that before Mo sees it.  Also was that an X-Men themed episode


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, or something like that 




Edit: Woops, too late, X3


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Banhammer+, LIL_M0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

No deal.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 11, 2008)

^ hahahah!!! Classic!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I was gonna say "Nova = SS now!?!?!?" Actually, that sounds really cool. An outgunned Nova taking on the World Eater and his Herald.
> 
> Andy Schmidt might just be my hero. Sorry, Gandhi.




Yeah the author states that Nova is powerful and SS is _very_ powerful.  They'll fight for a good portion but in the long run SS woul win.  but it wouldn't be a stomp.

Also there's apparently an internal conflict between Worldmind and Richard, Worldmind really does not want to fight Galactus whereas Richard can't allow himself to stand back and let a planet die.



NeoDMC said:


> I think it has to do with Richard also posessing the World Mind, which diverts most of it's energy to regulating the Nova Force within his body so it doesn't overtake him and cause him to flip out. When he first got it he freaked and destroyed the fleet above the ruined Xavin, but the stress almost killed him. Since then the World Mind keeps it in check, which is also why I believe the World Mind is so useless, whenever it talks to Richard it isn't really paying 100% attention.
> .



also Worldmind will forever diverge power to keep Phalanx in check.  Kinda like Sodam and his lead.  unless something happens later to cure him, I haven't read all of Nova yet


----------



## Hellion (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok everytime I refresh the page your sig changes... how do you do the


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Such is the power of the banhammer


----------



## Hellion (Apr 11, 2008)

I think it has more to do with the power of Skrullcerles


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

Or so he would have you think


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also Worldmind will forever diverge power to keep Phalanx in check.  Kinda like Sodam and his lead.  unless something happens later to cure him, I haven't read all of Nova yet




*Spoiler*: __ 



Worlock purges it out of him with the last of his Lifeglow, and later the same thing happens to Gamora and Drax...and now Nova along with an adult Technarch, is going to beat the shit outta everything in Annihilation Conquest.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

Conquest hopefull should have at least one pwnage page spread (involving Nova hopefully).  The last Annihilation had 3 and so far Conquest hasn't had any...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

I already told y'all how it's gonna end. Nova's gonna rip Ultron's guts out. Now that he's in Warlock form, he has guts! Half of my prophecy is fulfilled.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I already told y'all how it's gonna end. Nova's gonna ril Ultron's guts out.



 **


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I already told y'all how it's gonna end. Nova's gonna rip Ultron's guts out. Now that he's in Warlock form, he has guts! Half of my prophecy is fulfilled.



"THIS IS FOR NOVA CORPS!"
"But that was wasn't me, it was- AAACK!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

I finally got around to reading Thunderbolts. I really enjoyed the 'Faith in Monsters" story. It was a bunch of B and C list characters getting pwned... Who wouldn't like that? 

The "Caged Angels" story, on the other hand, isn't impressive at all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I finally got around to reading Thunderbolts. I really enjoyed the 'Faith in Monsters" story. It was a bunch of B and C list characters getting pwned... Who wouldn't like that?
> 
> The "Caged Angels" story, on the other hand, isn't impressive at all.



You're gay for saying that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

<--------- has sex with women.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> <--------- has sex with women,



^
 l
 l
 l
that were once men.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

*negs


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

You are all Skrulls so gender doesn't make difference. Damn bisexual alien scum.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

*lulz


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

THERE"S A TALKING RUSSIAN DOG IN NOVA111111


----------



## Sylar (Apr 12, 2008)

Cosmo > Life itself.

*prays for Cosmo to be a member of Guardians of the Galaxy*


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 12, 2008)

Doesnt Sentry have a super powered dog that is Hulks best friend


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2008)

That's superman


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Sentry has 1 too...Hulk threw a tree trunk into space and Sentry's dog fetched it.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2008)

Watchdog **


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Yeh thats his name...he's awesome. He got half his head blasted of by Sentry and regenrated


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

Caught up with Nova, such an awesome series.  I have yet to read any of the other Annihilation: Conquest related things but I may have to now.

Also I wonder if Ultron will shit himself when he sees Mega Tyro


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I'm gonna be sick. Jos whedon has killed the runaways with his delays, and the guy that's making the seccret invasion crossover is getting off at thinking about screwing them, and he's actually braging about it!
Someone's gonna die  And he's gonna make these kids that see each other like family to mistrust each other wich is just silly and out of character.

Son of a bitch, marvel is about to die for me.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy crap.  Supreme Power: Nighthawk is one of the best things Marvel has ever printed, on part with some the best Batman stories.

Read it nao, don't matter how much you hated Ultimate Power, Supreme Power (when it was under the MAX imprint) is HIGHLY worth reading.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 12, 2008)

When it all comes down to it...Ultimate Power has very little to do with Supreme Power...especially since none of the writers wrote SP.

Nighthawk was good...a little graphic but hey, that is why it was a Max title. A lot better than Hyperion.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Hyperion was lacking for me. It couldav been much better


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

Is that true about Earth-1218 representing the Real World? :amazed


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

SP writers didn't write UP??? JMS wrote 3 issues of UP, and he created SP.

Also SP: Hyperionw as misleading, it was really just SP #19-#25, only good thing was the intro to the new Nuke and Doctor Menace.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 12, 2008)

That was a Ghost Writer for serious. I refuse to believe those books had anything but his name on it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

Just finished Sub-Mariner and what's been released of Captain Marvel.  Damn, if you count Penance, Marvel has been on quite a roll with these waves of minis.  Also judging by how awesome and epic the final issues of Sub-Mariner (the destruction of Atlantis and ascension of the atlanteans) and Penance (Nitro getting the utter shit tortured out of him), one can only imagine how epic Mar-Vell will end.

oh and I finally read all of Illuminati, the Beyonder related issue hurt my brain, he's an inhuman all of a sudden???

Anyways Sub-Mariner and the Illuminati issue where he wtfpwns Marvel Boy have solidified Namor on the my list of best marvel characters ever.

also the whole all atlanteans can be everywhere and atlantis lives is a very interesting concept, I hope it doesn't get cheapened and wasted in the future.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh and I finally read all of Illuminati, the Beyonder related issue hurt my brain, he's an inhuman all of a sudden???


He's an Inhuman mutant. Does that hurt less? No?



Kilowog said:


> Namor on list of best marvel characters ever.


I agree, but I've known that for a while.  Did I mention that I own a copy of this book:



Iron Man and Sub-Mariner (1968)


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

yes but do you own the Human Torch/Namor fire vs water issue?

I've um, seen, a copy at a con from 6 feet away >_>


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never even seen it. That means that definitevely you > me. Which puts you at Tier Zero.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2008)

if you take the Quesada quote out of context, Quesada says that the Squadron Supremes don't exist which makes Ultimate Power non canon 



Spy_Smasher said:


> He's an Inhuman mutant. Does that hurt less? No?



could have been worse, he could have been a human mutant.  I hope this was just a mind game Beyonder was just playing, I mean honestly Beyonder taking orders from Black Bolt??? Even a damn skrull Black bolt?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> could have been worse, he could have been a human mutant.  I hope this was just a mind game Beyonder was just playing, I mean honestly Beyonder taking orders from Black Bolt??? Even a damn skrull Black bolt?


It was seriously the finest "Bendis showing his disregard for continuity" moment ever. 

Step 1. Ask someone "who is a cool, classic character that we haven't seen in a while?"

Step 2. Don't bother reading any comics he's in.

Step 3. Skim Marvel.com for the bio entry.

Step 4. Fuck him over in one of your books.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

> we haven't seen in a while?"



heShe appeared in Thanos' mini 

I'm still betting on this is one of beyonder's games


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It was seriously the finest "Bendis showing his disregard for continuity" moment ever.
> 
> Step 1. Ask someone "who is a cool, classic character that we haven't seen in a while?"
> 
> ...



That's my problem with Bendis. He thinks he can do whatever he wants with the 616verse


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2008)

Thing is though, he's right. :S


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 14, 2008)

Yup. He has basically said that he and Geoff Johns are the two most powerful writers in comics.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 14, 2008)

I always thought the Illuminati-Beyonder issue left things very very ambiguous..

In that maybe the Beyonder was tricking them into believing he was a mutant Inhuman, not that he actually was one.



And that readers are being whiny pussies, and are idiots for reading it too literally 




(jk on the last part                                               ...maybe )


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm surprised noone mentioned how good Hyperion vs Nighthawk was since we are talking about good Max books.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

HvsN isn't MAX.  It was pretty good though, better than I expected it, also we got to see more of the african superheroes.  What I wanna know is if this is before or after the fight with Redstone since it seems obvious he'd join after the Redstone fight.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 14, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> In that maybe the Beyonder was tricking them into believing he was a mutant Inhuman, not that he actually was one.


Why would he do this? In fact, when has the Beyonder bothered tricking anyone? This is the guy, who even after being nerfed from pre-retcon level, was perfectly willing to "take over" the 616 universe and set himself up as God in Guardians of the Galaxy.

So either he's waaay out of character or he's an Inhuman mutant.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 14, 2008)

I like to think, that something happened in the past, between the last Beyonder apperance and his most recent ones. That have caused him to lose his mind.

I mean in Thanos Prologue it was a woman who...well used her power at an almost instinctual level.

And then we get w/e the fuck that was in Illuminati...

But srsly...it's not as bad as every member of the Illuminati possessing an Infinity Gems, and no concievable storyline coming from it. They just have them so now we know where they are.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

an actual Psychologist makes a case file on Norman Osborn (616)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't believe anyone in the right mind would hire Norman for the Initiative.

It's like hiring a slightly more rational Joker to do good.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 14, 2008)

At least The Joker would dress better, and be more funnier.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Captain America 40...
*Spoiler*: __ 



fun with photoshop.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 14, 2008)

I like Bucky a lot, but I don't like that costume.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

I like it because it's practical. Almost everything serves a purpose... Except for those damned "head wings".


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

Head wings are 616 Cap's trademark you don't mess with it unless you go for a more "practical" costume like 1610 Cap, but hey he's wearing a flag s9ince when is that practical?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Head wings are 616 Cap's trademark you don't mess with it unless you go for a more "practical" costume like 1610 Cap, *but hey he's wearing a flag since when is that practical?*


The American flag has been an integral part of the US Army uniform for almost 200 years. It's only fitting that it be apart of Cap's uniform since it's also military issued. Not to mention his codename has the word "America" in it.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 14, 2008)

Wearing a flag?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Wearing a flag?


1610 is Ultimate Cap.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 14, 2008)

I know. But that cap is actually using a flag as a shirt, or tunic...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Eh... Isn't Earth X post-apocalyptic? Anything goes.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 14, 2008)

^Yup. I agree that it's cool that it's practical, I mean all Caps have been soldiers, but the color scheme does not work for me. Either go with a blackish color scheme like U.S. Agent or go Red, White and Blue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

The red gloves mach the sheild... Ok, I admit it. I hathe the red gloves. Black would look much cooler. I think the reason that they didn't go with black and read was because of US Agent.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Yup. He has basically said that he and Geoff Johns are the two most powerful writers in comics.



But Geoff Johns has been writing good stories lately....



Comic Book Guy said:


> I can't believe anyone in the right mind would hire Norman for the Initiative.
> 
> It's like hiring a slightly more rational Joker to do good.



Tony Stark is a prick

IN j00 FACE SPY_SMASHER!


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^Yup. I agree that it's cool that it's practical, I mean all Caps have been soldiers, but the color scheme does not work for me. Either go with a blackish color scheme like U.S. Agent or go Red, White and Blue.



I like Bucky's costume except for the gloves and the boots. I've always hated Cap's boots. USAgent needs a new costume and to be back in freakin america after his stint in canada is over.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

You mean the "Captain Jack Sparrow" boots?


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 15, 2008)

haha yeah. I hate those.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

I hate Alex Ross' design for Captain America. 

Epting's version is much, much cooler


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 15, 2008)

As much as I like Ross the only designs I have really liked of his was the armor in justice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Funny you should mention Justice. I just got that one today.


----------



## Segan (Apr 15, 2008)

Bleh, as if costumes were cool to begin with...


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hate Alex Ross' design for Captain America.
> 
> Epting's version is much, much cooler



Wouldn't he, like, cut his chin whenever he looked down?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But Geoff Johns has been writing good stories lately....


DC is lucky to have him. Bendis should stick to what he's good at.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Tony Stark is a prick
> IN j00 FACE SPY_SMASHER!


Can't deny it.  On the other hand, he founded the Avengers, the Illuminati, the Initiative, got Nick Fury his job at SHIELD, created War Machine and the new Captain America. He's usually pretty decent with personnel.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

Indeed, Bendis = Great with street level which is why post Civil War New Avengers and USM were awesome.  Once SI is over he should drop MA and focus on smaller heroes and make em cooler, that or take control of Ultimate verse from Loeb, I mean before Loeb took over even Bendis' worst effups were tolerable


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 15, 2008)

And the worst eff-up in Ultimate was probably...Ultimate Extinction, which wasn't so bad, other than it had a crappy climax. It was a cool take on Galactus.

My favorite cap uniform is Ultimate Cap's Ultimates 2 version.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

oh god Loeb is writting Red Hulk vs JMS' Thor

god help us all

also on the flip side I'm actually looking forward to Loeb's Captain America: White.  He's teaming up with Sale again and that combo has yet to let me down also Fallen Son was good.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it wrong of me to chuckle at what Penance did to Nitro


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> My favorite cap uniform is Ultimate Cap's Ultimates 2 version.


Yeah, mine too. Joe Mad drew it once. It looked pretty cool... but then he decided to go with the classic steroids look that we know and "love".


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Is it wrong of me to chuckle at what Penance did to Nitro



Think of the children then you'll better for what's happening to Nitro


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Most of the Iron Man cover art is just awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Indeed, Bendis = Great with street level which is why post Civil War New Avengers and USM were awesome.  Once SI is over he should drop MA and focus on smaller heroes and make em cooler, that or take control of Ultimate verse from Loeb, I mean before Loeb took over even Bendis' worst effups were tolerable



That's true, his work on 'smaller' titles is excellent without a doubt. Maybe it's the fact he's writing around 50 books each month which is why most of them are sub-bar. I liked him best when he only had the Ultimate Titles to write, they were very good stories



NeoDMC said:


> And the worst eff-up in Ultimate was probably...Ultimate Extinction, which wasn't so bad, other than it had a crappy climax. It was a cool take on Galactus.
> 
> My favorite cap uniform is Ultimate Cap's Ultimates 2 version.



The first two parts were pretty cool though it was pretty anti-climatic. I guess Ellis kinda wrote himself into a corner, since he needed some plot device to send Gah Lak Tus off



Kilowog said:


> oh god Loeb is writting Red Hulk vs JMS' Thor
> 
> god help us all







> also on the flip side I'm actually looking forward to Loeb's Captain America: White.  He's teaming up with Sale again and that combo has yet to let me down also Fallen Son was good.



Wolverine = crap
Fallen Con = slightly above crap
Ultimates = crap
Hulk = degrading fast into major crap

I think that is enough reason for me not to trust Loeb with any Marvel title this time around



Chatulio said:


> Is it wrong of me to chuckle at what Penance did to Nitro







LIL_M0 said:


> Most of the Iron Man cover art is just awesome.



Adi Granov and Marko Djusomethingsomething do awesome covers.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

This week's issue of The Incredible Hercules was awesome. Tiamut, The Dreaming Celestial, was featured in it. I wonder if he's going to play a role in Secret Invasion? Anyway, there's a fight due to Makkari mistranslating a comment about Hercules from Tiamut, but he comes in afterwards and clears everything up. Then Athena convenes with the rest of Earth's pantheons and reveals a great threat. I bet you guys can't guess what it is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cap, look out!
*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

I finally decided to check out Incredible Herc, read 112 and 113.  Kinda like it, Cho annoys me but not to the point a lot of people are saying.  Solid series I guess.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

Cho doesn't annoy me _that_ much, but he's very petulant for a person of his intellect.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2008)

I actually like Cho and his struggle for a permanent decision between good and evil, and the possible father-son team going on.
It's like, the only one there.
And honestly Joe Q, not all heroes need to be irresponsible pricks for us to relate to them, so please, for the love of "Pursuit of happines" keep your finger out my hercules


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

What the difference between Earth-616 and Earth-1610?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> What the difference between Earth-616 and Earth-1610?


616 is regular Marvel
1610 is Ultimate Marvel


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 16, 2008)

I hate Cho...he actually harmed a god...with his wtf math powers. I bet he could beat Thor


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2008)

If you haven't read this week's Avengers: Initiative go get it and read it.

That is all.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> 616 is regular Marvel
> 1610 is Ultimate Marvel



I see.  And thanks for answering my question too.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 16, 2008)

I hope Wolverine's "son" is killed off.  Wolverine is already everywhere, now there is a second one who is even more messed up.  Deadpool should also get in some good shots too.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 16, 2008)

There are more than 1 skrull impersonating Logan u know


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, there'd be some good lulz.
And this character is hopelessly lost anyways, and it's not like we can't have our fill of healing slicing maniacs from seventy percent of the franchise as it it.
It's WolverineBoy Prime at his dickiest


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 16, 2008)

Hopefully he is the son of a skrull Wolverine, and he doesn't know it.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 16, 2008)

There are so many Skrulls impersonating Wolverine that it makes him seem Omnifuckingpresent


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 16, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> There are so many Skrulls impersonating Wolverine that it makes him seem Omnifuckingpresent



Regardless I still hate draken or whatever.

Edit:  I hope the Logan in Origins is a skrull.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Regardless I still hate draken or whatever.
> 
> Edit:  I hope the Logan in Origins is a skrull.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> If you haven't read this week's Avengers: Initiative go get it and read it.
> 
> That is all.


Just when I thought that fucker Slap Stick was dead... AAAAAAAAAGH! 


I'm gonna neg you fo this.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Ares is fucking awesome.



> *Ares:* According to S.H.I.E.L.D. rules, lethal force is authorized on all who threaten to kill SHIELD personel
> 
> *Hercules: *But I'm not
> 
> ...





> *Wonder Man:* Now I know why you shot Herc with Hydra blood, you wanted to make his high so _he'd try to kill us_ then you can use maximum force to bring him down
> 
> *Ares:* I don't know what you're talking about...
> 
> *Wonder Man:* hey _that's_ why you wanted me to "partner" up with you on this mission!!!





> *Ares:* Pull over I need a vehicle for Avenger's business
> 
> *Motorist: *Up yours freakshow



also almost all of his thought bubbles in Mighty Avengers pretty much only have to do with killing people or raping women.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also almost all of his thought bubbles in Mighty Avengers pretty much only have to do with killing people or raping women.



I love the fact that half his thought bubbles are echoed in his speech.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

ok Ares just made my awesome list



god I hate Wonder Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

"Blows from an unseen assailant"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

"on my honor, I will not rest until I have tracked down those responsible"



also wait... Iron Man shits in his armor????

"Cho: ... and redirect the excretory tubes in Iron Man's suit to into its ventilation duct"

...

also random thought: Remove Black Widow from the "Mighty Avengers" and permanently make her a part of "Captain America"


----------



## mow (Apr 16, 2008)

I still cant get over the fact the god of war  is VROOMing away in a pink baribe  car as goobster put it XD


----------



## Gooba (Apr 16, 2008)

170 said:


> I still cant get over the fact the god of war  is VROOMing away in a pink baribe  car as goobster put it XD


Thats my fav part, so good!


----------



## Thousand.Birds (Apr 16, 2008)

170 said:


> I still cant get over the fact the god of war  is VROOMing away in a pink baribe  car as goobster put it XD



Yeah that was epic.  

PS: Gooba, can you check the PM i sent you? its kind of urgent.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2008)

Fucking LULZ...

It doesn't help that I imagine Ares voice as the same as Gerard Butler in 300.

That's it...I'm getting Incredible Herc, Cho or no Cho.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 17, 2008)

I can't wait for Cho to lose baaaad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

The best on-going series that Marvel has right now, in my opinion, are:

- Captain America
- The Incredible Hercules
- Nova


----------



## Thorn (Apr 17, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The best on-going series that Marvel has right now, in my opinion, are:
> 
> - Captain America
> - The Incredible Hercules
> - Nova




Immortal Iron Fist!


----------



## mow (Apr 17, 2008)

Thorn said:


> Immortal Iron Fist!



and Punisher MAX


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

Thunderbolts
Thor
Ultimate Spider-Man

CBG made those exact same exclusions a few months ago, he promised to comit sepuku, yet has strangely not done it.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

Avengers: Initiative!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

Really?

It was sort of "meh"


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

Only because of the ex-NW.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2008)

so the July stuff is up and Thor is in for a busy month



*Spoiler*: __ 



Thor #10, Hulk #5 and it looks like SI #4


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Only because of the ex-NW.


You keep saying that like they aren't a focus of the Initiative. I mean, I could see you saying that if they were background characters, but they're RIGHT THERE, in your face, every issue.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

I felt the same way I do after reading a team up


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

Remove that post before I acuse thee


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You keep saying that like they aren't a focus of the Initiative. I mean, I could see you saying that if they were background characters, but they're RIGHT THERE, in your face, every issue.



I know. 

Definately my least favorite parts of A:I. However if you can look beyond those annoying bastards (i.e. like Cho in Incredible Hercules) the rest of the characters are excellent plus who doesn't like to hear:

"Avengers Assemble!"
"Screw that, Avengers kick their ass!"





The Sentry said:


> Ultimates 3



Die. Slowly. Painfully.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 17, 2008)

Why isn't Slapstick dead?

Why did Stark waste his valuble time and resources to ressurect Slapstick, who gives a fuck what Rage thinks? He has a big stupid red nose and looks like Nacho Libre.

I hate the old New Warriors, they all should have died. Why kill Trauma when you have like 5 crappy characters just standing there, asking for death?

Good thing Initative is getting a restart of some degree after SI, I can't stand a world where those characters are alive (also Hardball and Komodo are getting on my nerves with the romantic melodrama).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2008)

I was quite annoyed they killed Trauma.  Such an awesome character....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I know.
> 
> Definately my least favorite parts of A:I. However if you can look beyond those annoying bastards (i.e. like Cho in Incredible Hercules) the rest of the characters are excellent plus who doesn't like to hear:
> 
> ...


I actually read (some of) the last book. It was meh, until I saw Slapstick liquify... and then the brought him back. 


NeoDMC said:


> Why isn't Slapstick dead?
> 
> Why did Stark waste his valuble time and resources to ressurect Slapstick...?
> 
> Good thing Initative is getting a restart of some degree after SI...


As long as Slapstick lives and the art remains "weird looking", I'll pass on this.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 17, 2008)

For some reason I always think that Jim Cheung is supposed to take over the art for this book. So I keep telling myself "It'll get better", and we're now 11 issues into the series...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> *For some reason I always think that Jim Cheung is supposed to take over the art for this book.* So I keep telling myself "It'll get better", and we're now 11 issues into the series...


Really? I hope so, I like that guys style.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wonder what this's about.


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9Hcoigmo0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

That looks pretty cool. If I were still into video games I'd probably buy it.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

Another Spiderman Vs Venom videogame?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting it once it comes out. Only because it's Spidey, and only because I've got most of the Marvel games out.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 17, 2008)

Has Venom or a symbiote ever not been in any spiderman game? not counting the shitty movie games


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2008)

Spiderman Ultimate Alliance


And venom was on a spider man movie game.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Fucking LULZ...
> 
> It doesn't help that I *imagine Ares voice as the same as Gerard Butler in 300.*
> 
> That's it...I'm getting Incredible Herc, Cho or no Cho.


Words cannot describe how much more I laughed at that page after reading this. :rofl


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Has Venom or a symbiote ever not been in any spiderman game? not counting the shitty movie games



He's in the USM video game that the upcoming comic book storyline is based on, PLAY IT NOW

he was also in the 2001 Spider-Man game loosely based on the 616 comics, game play was the basis of all the current Spider-Man games and had a great plot


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2008)

Venom just can't not be in a Spidey game, he's at the very least equal to Norman as main nemesis, maybe even more because people like him


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

Finally read all of Hercules.  Damn good series, I also really like the relationship between CHo and Hercules, it feels like a genuine father/son relationship instead of the contrived stuff we usually read in comics.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

For those that have read DC's Kingdom Come, for plagerism's sake... lets say that it didn't exist. Would you have liked if Civil War had a similar ending?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

Hell fucking yes 


also I thought you avoided all Superman related comics mo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> For those that have read DC's Kingdom Come, for plagerism's sake... lets say that it didn't exist. Would you have liked if Civil War had a similar ending?



Where Luke Cage and Captain America make amends with Tony before having a baby together?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

sure why not


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Hell fucking yes
> 
> 
> also I thought you avoided all Superman related comics mo


Yeah, I hate Superman. I only read it because of how everyone always talks of Alex Ross. The art was good enough to keem me interested... Even though the book was about a bunch of old people. 


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Where Luke Cage and Captain America make amends with Tony before having a baby together?


No, if Captain America gets blasted with a nuke and kills all of the C and D list heroes at the same time. Then Ironman goes apeshit on the UN.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

So did ya like it at all?

also yes D listers must die, unless they get the Penance treatment


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, if Captain America gets blasted with a nuke and kills all of the C and D list heroes at the same time. TRhen Ironman goes apeshit on the UN.



Sooo........no gay love babies?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> So did ya like it at all?
> 
> also yes D listers must die, unless they get the Penance treatment


lol in b4 edit. 





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sooo........no gay love babies?


NO!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Yoinks! Not good to be a gay in Marvel. Even though everyone wears tights.

    * Freedom Ring - Introduced in Marvel Team-Up #21 (May 2006), he is violently killed in Marvel Team-Up #24 (September 2006). Series is cancelled with #25.stabbed by 26 pikes, right after Joe Quesada swears he's proof that marvel treats their gays right. 

    * Northstar - Between February 16th and March 9th, 2005, THREE versions of Northstar were killed in three separate Marvel realities: Wolverine #25; X-Men: Age of Apocalypse #2; X-Men: The End. The "main" Northstar is resurrected from the dead as a villain in Wolverine #26.

    * Wiccan & Hulkling — 2 of 3 characters singled out for torture in Civil War: Young Avengers/Runaways (September 2006).

    * Karolina Dean & Xavin— now appearing in Runaways, the third of three characters tortured in Civil War: Young Avengers/Runaways (September 2006). Also, Xavin was dead and now he's gonna betray them all.

    * Frenchie DuChamp— the previously womanizing alcoholic sidekick of Moon Knight is revealed to be gay in Moon Knight #3 (June 2006), is now a double-amputee, and is nearly beaten to death with his prosthetic leg.

    * Ultimate Jarvis - killed in Ultimates Vol. II #9 (Dec. 2005)

I guess they haven't touched these two

    * Ultimate Northstar and Colossus — currently appearing in Ultimate X-Men. Colossus apparently "came out" in issue #65 (January 2006), Northstar in #46 (May 2004).


Yet


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Joe Quesada doesn't care about gay people. :yu


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

It's worse than that
He re-closeted Rawhide Kid, saying he was just pretending all along! 

What the motherfucking FUCK?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

That happens all the time. I know _thousands_ of guys pretending to be gay. It makes it easier to get a man to fuck you in the ass!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol at knowing _thousands_ of anything.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm very popular.  (Don't tell anyone: I'm Kim Jong-il)


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That happens all the time. I know _thousands_ of guys pretending to be gay. It makes it easier to get a man to fuck you in the ass!


...

...

...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

I know, I can't outwit that answer either


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

Marvel has gay people and DC has dykes


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Did DC kill like, 20% of their gay cast by stabing them with 26 pikes, including one through the groin and buthole, and then having no one give a darn about him, having only Capitan America dedicating a single "did you guys see that dude saving the day?" to his death?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Comic book editors don't care about gay people.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

What does that have to do with Puff Da.. OOOH


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey, do any of you guys know how Grand Director died? Wikipedia said he commited suicide... 

*Spoiler*: _don't click unless you wanna get spoiled_ 





*Spoiler*: _that is, if you haven't already been spoiled_ 





*Spoiler*: _damn you internet!_ 




...he looks kinda second degree burned in Cap 37. I'm wondering if he got electricuted or something. 

Marvel's page is blank.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Who the hell is Grand Director?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Read Cap vol.5 number 7 again... 

*Spoiler*: _don't click unless you wanna get spoiled_ 





*Spoiler*: _that is, if you haven't already been spoiled_ 





*Spoiler*: _damn you internet!_ 




...he's Captain America IV, the "Steve Rogers" Sharon finds.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't you mean 37? Or do I need to read the first issues of the vol.5 to get this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

No, I mean 7, the number that comes after 6. Just that book.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

I only read CA vol.5 after his death and onward.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Read Cap 07 nao!!!


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> He's in the USM video game that the upcoming comic book storyline is based on, PLAY IT NOW
> 
> he was also in the 2001 Spider-Man game loosely based on the 616 comics, game play was the basis of all the current Spider-Man games and had a great plot



I played it and comleted it in 3 days...it was fun though....i cant belive i got exclusives


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, do any of you guys know how Grand Director died? Wikipedia said he commited suicide...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _don't click unless you wanna get spoiled_
> 
> ...


Spy_Smasher, I see you lurking. I have to know the answer.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, do any of you guys know how Grand Director died? Wikipedia said he commited suicide...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _don't click unless you wanna get spoiled_
> 
> ...


He dies in Cap 236. Cap, Sharon, Faustus and the Grand Director are fighting on Faustus' dirigible and Faustus orders the Grand Director to "do something." The dumbass uses a self-destruct device in his costume to light himself on fire to provide a flaming obstacle to Cap's assault. Seriously.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

I knew you wouldn't let me down. 


can't rep.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

I just do what I'm told. Like the Grand Director.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey he did something. 

What more do you want?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I just do what I'm told. Like the Grand Director.


As long as you don't "do something" like Gran Director. 


Sylar said:


> Hey he did something.
> 
> What more do you want?


I wan't to read it for teh lulz.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2008)

Lulz are seriouz buiznazz


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Lulz are seriouz buiznazz


Quite so, old chap.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As long as you don't "do something" like Gran Director.


I would nev-- *lights self on fire*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

**


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Don't you mean 37? Or do I need to read the first issues of the vol.5 to get this?



READ IT NAO YOU WHORE


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

See, the poozer knows.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh shut up and get killed by Parallax again, piggy.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

Get stabbed by an overweight japanese kid, monkey.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2008)

PEW              PEW!


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 19, 2008)

I think Magneto has been repowered.
He said he could have killed Hellion


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I think Magneto has been repowered.
> He said he could have killed Hellion


I think when he said "I won't kill you" he meant that he wouldn't be the reason Hellion dies.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think when he said "I won't kill you" he meant that he wouldn't be the reason Hellion dies.



In the last panel it made it look like Magneto was looking down at Hellion....i think Mags was flying


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

He was just standing there, only the perspective made it seem like  he was flying.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 19, 2008)

DAMN PERSPECTIVE .
But there was wind blowing...it didnt seem windy when Mags was talking to him.

Vulcan appears in the next issue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope DWS Vulcan is all about how he guts Havoc like a fish.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> DAMN PERSPECTIVE .
> But there was wind blowing...it didnt seem windy when Mags was talking to him.
> 
> Vulcan appears in the next issue



The writer went for the windy dramatic effect.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

I thought the "wind" was just an after effect from Hellions TK hissyfit.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hope DWS Vulcan is all about how he guts Havoc like a fish.



Yeh and then he proceeds to destroy the Galaxy....and then The Sentry comes and they staleMATE and then they team up to beat Galactus and all his heralds...and then they fuse and enter the DC verse to rape the shit out of Superfaggot-Prime...then i will have feetz


----------



## Sylar (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone getting this game?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A25Z1jcku10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2008)

Somehow, they attract the attention of Squirrel Girl.

And we all know how this ends.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 19, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Somehow, they attract the attention of Squirrel Girl.
> 
> And we all know how this ends.



It ends is raep


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Anyone getting this game?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A25Z1jcku10[/YOUTUBE]



Whats awesome about this is you can get good spiderman or anti hero spiderman :


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 19, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Whats awesome about this is you can get good spiderman or anti hero spiderman :



So anti-hero spidey is black suit right?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

Dunno. I just hope you can get the chance to customize the suit  however you want


----------



## Hellion (Apr 19, 2008)

The Hulk movie is going to have a cameo with Tony Stark in it.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 19, 2008)

^^I herd that Spidey will have a cameo in the Avengers movie


----------



## Hellion (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually like that Marvel is trying to weave characters in their movies.  It open lots of possibilities up.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 19, 2008)

^^Yeh....like the Magneto movie


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 20, 2008)

Well with so many movies under Marvel coming out...you have to wonder, well why can't these characters also be in a shared universe?

I mean with most, like Spiderman and Iron Man, you don't even need the actors, just have them voiceover the character from within the costume.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2008)

Don't get your hopes up for Tobey Maguire appearing in Avengers or whatever. The reason why Tony appears in Hulk is because Marvel produced the movies themselves, all the previous ones were given to different companies to make (X-Men, Spidey, Blade, F4 all have different producers or whatever) thus for them to appear in different movies would be a breach of copyright

If I am wrong then shoot me down


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2008)

Can I use lasers?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2008)

PEW              PEW!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 20, 2008)

You're right. For the foreseeable future.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Guy Beast from the X-Men is a fucking idiot. He is looking for a way to repower mutants but the answer is right there in front of him.

Elixer has the power to repower mutants....
Beast is such a fool


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

No, elixir has the power to heal.
There is nothing to heal back. He tried everyone on "M" day
Rahne did not loose her powers because she had her x-gene dispelled, she lost them because she was hit with a gun that dampens their powers. It was a "wound" per say.
Yes, in time Elixir might learn how to manipulate DNA and mutate humans into mutants, but that will take tens of years and three hundred reed richards level breakthroughs before that's possible.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> No, elixir has the power to heal.
> There is nothing to heal back. He tried everyone on "M" day
> Rahne did not loose her powers because she had her x-gene dispelled, she lost them because she was hit with a gun that dampens their powers. It was a "wound" per say.
> Yes, in time Elixir might learn how to manipulate DNA and mutate humans into mutants, but that will take tens of years and three hundred reed richards level breakthroughs before that's possible.



Josh has the Stepford Cuckoos telepathically copy and transfer all the information that Beast knows about anatomy, biology, and genetics into Josh's mind essentially giving him all he needs to know to fully utilize his Omega-level biological powers possibly having reached mastery of his powers.

He should ask Prof X to transfer the info that Reed, Doom, Magneto and Apocalypse know


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

That does not sound the least ethic 

You do understand that by dumping the medical knowledge alone on josh's brain caused him to almost go crazy? Dumping all the memories of Reed Doom Magneto and Apocalipse would cause him to go completly bonkers


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> That does not sound the least ethic
> 
> You do understand that by dumping the medical knowledge alone on josh's brain caused him to almost go crazy? Dumping all the memories of Reed Doom Magneto and Apocalipse would cause him to go completly bonkers



Yeh but a telepath like Prof X could help him.

NOTHING WRONG WITH DREAMIN


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm morally dubious as it is, but you sir, are evil


HAVE AT THEE


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Elixer is basically useless. He should just sacrifice his sanity for the mutant race


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 20, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Josh has the Stepford Cuckoos telepathically copy and transfer all the information that Beast knows about anatomy, biology, and genetics into Josh's mind essentially giving him all he needs to know to fully utilize his Omega-level biological powers possibly having reached mastery of his powers.
> 
> He should ask Prof X to transfer the info that Reed, Doom, Magneto and Apocalypse know


This is not the OBD.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2008)

I'dd tap elixir


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Hulkling to dump Assguardian for Elixer


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2008)

You want to know how to heal, M day?

WPotC needs to step up and do the bizz. Seriously she is in-charged of, healing and making sure nothing stops genetic evolution.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2008)

"Wha...HUH?" is the best thing ever.

also Sentry = Dum DUm Dufan


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Id said:


> You want to know how to heal, M day?
> 
> WPotC needs to step up and do the bizz. Seriously she is in-charged of, healing and making sure nothing stops genetic evolution.



She is busy looking for Phoenix fragments


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

Not to mention, I think Marvel has finally realized the cliche "resurrecting Jean" bit.

Won't matter in the end. She'll be back anyways.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, if anyone should be resurrected over and over, it should be "Phoenix."


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 20, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Well, if anyone should be resurrected over and over, it should be "Phoenix."



True Dat!!!

I heard there is going to be a Sentry/Moonknight series
It will be like a crazy better Superman and a crazy crappier batman


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

At NYCC Dan Buckley said that Marvel doesn't want Superman in responce to the rumors that the Seigels might sell him to Marvel.  They did however say that they'd immidiately put a bid up for the Marvel family if they ever went on sale.

That'd be interesting, Billy Batson in the 616 U


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 21, 2008)

Then we'd have a lot of Marvels in Marvel.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, is Sabretooth supposed to be "Dog Logan" from Wolverine Origin(s)?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

> When Thor’s inherited powers revived his half brother Loki, it resulted in the mischievous god mysteriously being reborn in female form. Loki may have changed sexes but she’s still just as opportunistic and scheming. She’ll find though, that when the Skrulls invade there won’t be any opportunities to exploit. "The Skrulls aren’t buying what Loki is selling," Fraction remarked. "It’s either the Asgardians stand together or they fall together. There’s no bargaining, no bartering, no back room deals to be cut for Loki. The Skrulls have come to replace all of our gods."



Loki and thor working together?!?!?!  Skrulls will regret turning down her offer...


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, is Sabretooth supposed to be "Dog Logan" from Wolverine Origin(s)?



Nope!!  Dog's Superstrong and shit but its not Victor Creed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh, it would've been kinda cool though. Dog was awesome. 

*randome lulzy Wolverinefact:*
Sabretooth shows up and beats him up every year for his birthday.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Lol i kno.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

That tales "birthday beatdown" to the extreme.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought wolverine>Sabertooth


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Not on his B-day


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh well, every dog has it's day


When is the next Young Avengers anything going to come out?


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 21, 2008)

Have you guys heard the rumor that Miracleman will be bought by Marvel and they will retconn The Sentry to have been Miracleman all along


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh well, every dog has it's day
> 
> 
> *When is the next Young Avengers anything going to come out?*


Wednesday.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2008)

Whoohoo


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 21, 2008)

Whens Vulcan coming back.....SBP is coming back and "better than eva". Marvel needs to step up and involve him in sum non-xmen stories....annihilation maybe


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Whens Vulcan coming back.....SBP is coming back and "better than eva". Marvel needs to step up and involve him in sum non-xmen stories....annihilation maybe


X-Men: Divided We Stand #2 is he next appearance.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> X-Men: Divided We Stand #2 is he next appearance.



Oh shit!!! i just nutted in my eye


----------



## Gooba (Apr 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, it would've been kinda cool though. Dog was awesome.
> 
> *randome lulzy Wolverinefact:*
> Sabretooth shows up and beats him up every year for his birthday.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

This looks like that same artist from the upcoming Astonishing run.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 21, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Have you guys heard the rumor that Miracleman will be bought by Marvel and they will retconn The Sentry to have been Miracleman all along


That seems very unlikely. The Miracleman ownership is very complex. Though I will admit that if any _publisher_ was likely to pull that off it would be Marvel. Of all the big guys (the ones with money) they seem to be friendliest with Gaiman. Still I'd say <<1% chance of it being true.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> This looks like that same artist from the upcoming Astonishing run.



Simone Bianchi, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That seems very unlikely. The Miracleman ownership is very complex. Though I will admit that if any _publisher_ was likely to pull that off it would be Marvel. Of all the big guys (the ones with money) they seem to be friendliest with Gaiman. Still I'd say <<1% chance of it being true.



I just want Olympus to be reprinted so that I can own it, is that too much to ask?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2008)

Were you lurking in here the entire time, waiting for someone to bring that up?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 22, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> I just want Olympus to be reprinted so that I can own it, is that too much to ask?


No, it's not too much to ask. At least it shouldn't be. Comics belong to us.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

They do, don't they?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Were you lurking in here the entire time, waiting for someone to bring that up?


>.>
<.<
>.>

They're on to me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Now that my rage cause by the lameness of WWH has subsuded, I decided to give Incredible Herc a chance. I like it.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

The fact that the recent tie-in to SI was enjoyable is a testament to TIH's quality. I'm glad that the series is here to stay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

I only read the first book. No spoilers please.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, luckily for you, there were no spoilers in my post. I was going to include some originally, but decided not to since you just started.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

By first did you start with 112 or 113?  112 still has Hulk in the name but is really the first issue of Herc.

Also have ya read Gaiman's Eternals?  They show up in Herc so ya might wanna read up on them.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

He dosen't even know who Gaiman is 






Wait... Gaiman.. lol NOW I got it


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

so I was reading Morrison's JLA and some very interesting cameo's came up 

your probably wonder why this is in this thread

look no further


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

I can see Dr Doom and Wolverine look-alikes. Who else is there?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> He dosen't even know who Gaiman is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> By first did you start with 112 or 113? 112 still has Hulk in the name but is really the first issue of Herc.


I started with WWH Aftersmash, then I read Hulk 112.  


Kilowog said:


> Also have ya read Gaiman's Eternals? They show up in Herc so ya might wanna read up on them.


Wait, Eternals... Is that that weird book about sex and the guys with "witchblade hands"? If so, that was weird. Really, really weird.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

WTF, why is Hulk dumb again?


----------



## Dave (Apr 23, 2008)

Arishem said:


> WTF, why is Hulk dumb again?



LMAO, that is exactly what I came in here to ask.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

That too bad that the Hulk is stupid again.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

Thor was awesome this week

great issue and WHAT A TWEEST


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, I was at peace with Thor's daddy issues.
Now, I wanna see what hapens next X3


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, I was at peace with Thor's daddy issues.
> Now, I wanna see what hapens next X3



Secret Invasion.  Well, it will after a few more issues.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

still not entirly confirmed 


all that is 


Invaders in Asgard
Someone with a Hammer showing up in SI 4


which yeah kinda points at Thor



now that everyone is woken up GIVE US BETA RAY BILL!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

Back on --- ----, it looks like A-Bomb is stronger than the original Abomination, since he took that earthquake causing beatdown without a scratch. To be totally honest, I like the new design. The interlocking armor plates are cooler than scales.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2008)

Damn it, Hulk should stay smart.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

Young Avengers Presents 4 was decent, all it was was just Vision trying to get Cassie to get over Iron Lad and like him, he even sneaked a kiss in.  Also apparently Cassie can grow giant sized and her clothes don't rip or even show signs of stress.

MA was good.

Thor was just epic, especially the twist about Sif, that actually shocked me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't read any new comics this week cause I don't have CD Display or WinRAR on this laptop money.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 24, 2008)

MA was actually good this time I'm shocked


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

that's cause instead of following the fail avengers it's SI director's cut


----------



## Deviate (Apr 24, 2008)

Thor - Awesome.

Hulk - Stupid Hulk already? What the fuck, War Hulk was so cool and him kicking Red Hulk's ass would be fucking awesome.

Wolverine First Class - I'm liking this series.


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Taleran said:


> still not entirly confirmed
> 
> 
> all that is
> ...



For some reason that solicit makes me think Beta Ray Bill and USAgent are going to be showing up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys are they still being "mysterious" about Red Hulk not being Bruce Banner? Once I said it sucked in issue one, I vowed never to read i again... but I still would like to know if it is Banner.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey guys are they still being "mysterious" about Red Hulk not being Bruce Banner? Once I said it sucked in issue one, I vowed never to read i again... but I still would like to know if it is Banner.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Seeing as Banner turned into the (green) Hulk last issue, it's very doubtful that he's also the red Hulk.

Best guess is General-whats-his-name, but I don't think that's been officially confirmed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thunderbolt Ross? I though that guy was died during a helo crash in WWH.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2008)

My guess is
*Spoiler*: __ 



General Ryker.


Red Hulk is a douchebag, and so is he.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Didn't know wh othat was, so I wiki'd. It says he has "the super ability to rifle through space bins" :rofl

If Hulk is a douchebag, my vote goes to Wonderman... or Slapstick. They probably did the fusion dance and turned to a big red retard.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 24, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Wolverine First Class - I'm liking this series.



Me too!


----------



## mow (Apr 24, 2008)

haha, as expected, the only time MA has not failed since it had surfaced it's puss filled face   into the world is the one time Nick Fury appeared in it. only he can make somethign so bad into somethign so mindbogglingly awesome and kick ass.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

Red Hulk's a complete douchebag, he seems to be working for no one but himself and he HATES Banner.  Also he has to be involved in the army since a retinal scan said he had clearance but he broke the scanner before we could find out who he is.


----------



## Id (Apr 24, 2008)

Did Thor volume 3 end in issue 8?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

no **


----------



## Id (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you Odin


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

Thor's a busy boy:

- JMS is continuing the Thor monthly for another few years at least
- Matt Fraction is writing a mini series that explains some of Thor's origins and ties into SI
- He fighting the red hulk
- Either him or Beta Ray Bill is appearing in the SI proper


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 24, 2008)

WTH is Spider-Woman doing in Secret War?



God I'm starting to hate her.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 25, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> WTH is Spider-Woman doing in Secret War?
> 
> 
> 
> God I'm starting to hate her.


Everything that Bendis does will contain Luke Cage and Spider-woman. Fakt. It's pretty retarded, really. No matter how hard you try, Bendis, you can't force us to give a shit.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Everything that Bendis does will contain Luke Cage and Spider-woman. Fakt. It's pretty retarded, really. No matter how hard you try, Bendis, you can't force us to give a shit.



QFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm kinda surprised that Bendis hasn't jammed Luke Cage into USM, I mean he's gotten everyone else by now.  Hell he even has a jailbait version of Jessica Jones who's a classmate of Peter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Luke Cage was in Ultimates 2. He's one of the Defenders.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

Good lord.  The Ultimate Defenders is massive insult to all of Marvel.

Though if VALKRYE (I don't give a **** if I spelled it right) could somehow get uber powers, I just know Bendis will power up Power Man at some point, then he'll get his jailbait on with JJ


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

LMAO! 

I like how Bendis writes Luke Cage. Compared to how the other writers... Wait a minute, other writers. Silly me. Well, Matt Fraction wrote him in Immortal Iron Fist, but he wasn't really a focal point.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

Only way to logically make him be with JJ would be if Luke Cage is a classmate of Peter, like say some black kid you always see in the background but never cared enough to even look at him all the way in the back since you're too busy reading about Peter's emo thinking to himself about stuff 

Also if he goes for this, and IF/LC relationship would be 128% lulz


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

That would be epic lulz but you lost me at "IF/LC"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

Iron Fist / Luke Cage

commit sepuku now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

It's "Power Man and Iron Fist", you die first.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Who is JJ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

J. Jonah Jameson.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

she's got big tits


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 25, 2008)

I am a fan of Luke Cage, it's just ... We get it Bendis. YOU like him too.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 25, 2008)

Guys what would you do if i was Brian Bendis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd give you a hi-five.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 25, 2008)

Tell you to go lose some weight.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

Rogaine you bald bastard.

And bring back Ultimate Spiderwoman.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 26, 2008)

^Yes, bring back Ultimate Spider-Woman. And then I'd thank you for rejuvinating my comic reading with USM. And then ignore you after that.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

are the Dark Tower minis worth reading?  ALso are they adaptations of the King novel or sequels/prequels/extended info?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dark Tower can be best described as "fuggin win "

It's a preques to the novels.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you dig ye olde language, and enjoy Jae Lee's art, depends if you're into Stephen King. I've read it, and it still makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, it be a weird one. I had to read it twice for it to sink in but I love the Jae Lee's and Richard Isonave(?) combo. Plus it's kinda creepy.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

Does long road home match gunman reborn in your opinions?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've only read book one of "Long Road", waiting on the complete series, but so far it's was good. I t has the same creative team (I think?) as well.

Speaking of which...


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 26, 2008)

I read it thinking it had something to do with guns, him being the Gunslinger and all. I reread it as well for me to completely understand, but apart from this, I haven't read any other Stephen King works.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've read some of the ones that have movie counterparts.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GSTZmpyBWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 26, 2008)

^^She's hawt....i love fat chicks man.....i like it when their titties hang ova your shoulders


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2008)

THAR BE THE WHITE WHALE!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2008)

Moby Dick!


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2008)

AARRRRR


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

Has Marvel made a comic of Moby Dick yet?

EDIT: they did


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Was it any good?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2008)

Did it dance


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted before but,




By the way LIL_M0, have you been adding to your Mini Marvels collection?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just the Skrulls page that was in ths weeks comics. Other than that, no new mini-Marvels strips have come out. I'm pretty sure the upcoming Franklin Richards book will have some.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Just the Skrulls page that was in ths weeks comics. Other than that, no new mini-Marvels strips have come out.



For some reason I thought more had come out.  I guess I was looking at an older issue or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, maybe or a reprint of some old strips. I could be wrong though, what was the one you read about?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 28, 2008)

You were right it was a repeat in a recent comic.  It had Spidey and the symbiote along with Wolverine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL! The one were Wolvering tried to cut it's head off? That's one of my favs.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> LOL! The one were Wolvering tried to cut it's head off? That's one of my favs.



Yep, thats the one.  Its also one of my favorites.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

"Hello, Reed...?"


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 28, 2008)

"What do you need Reed for, when you got Wolverine?"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 28, 2008)

Apparently Edward Norton is in dispute over the final cut of the new Hulk movie (which Norton co-wrote) and is refusing to take part in promotions or interviews about the film.  Apparently the producers took out a few chunks of the film to make it more accessible to fans of the old live action tv show.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Can't blame Norton for having his heart in the right place.  Perhaps this is all just a vast and complex marketing ploy to get fans that are still on the edge to be down with seeing it after witnessing the main actor/co-writer's need for artistic credence to remain in the film.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Is it wrong of me to chuckle at what Penance did to Nitro


What did Penance do to Nitro? Last I knew, Wolverine chopped off his hands and left him with Namor.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2008)

Penance put his suit on Nitro, and then proceeded to beat him close to death. They were on a plane from Latveria back to the USA, and Penance ditched it mid-flight, so meet up with Wolverine. Authorities found the abandoned plane, with Nitro barely hanging on to life.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

LMAO!!!

I wanna see this. What book? Relentless?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep. Although the good part happens in issues 4 and 5.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, I'll read that one tomorrow.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Apparently Edward Norton is in dispute over the final cut of the new Hulk movie (which Norton co-wrote) and is refusing to take part in promotions or interviews about the film.  Apparently the producers took out a few chunks of the film to make it more accessible to fans of the old live action tv show.





Agmaster said:


> Can't blame Norton for having his heart in the right place.  Perhaps this is all just a vast and complex marketing ploy to get fans that are still on the edge to be down with seeing it after witnessing the main actor/co-writer's need for artistic credence to remain in the film.



This is the last thing that Marvel needs with the Hulk "relaunch." It's going to be a big enough chore to promote that movie on the heels of Iron Man. Without the star it will be that much harder.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> I wanna see this. What book? Relentless?



yes.  One of the best minis Marvel has made this decade, completely turned around how I feel about the character.  In that mini he not only pwns Nitro, he pwns Wolverine, the Thunderbolts and Victor von fucking Doom.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 29, 2008)

He also outsmarted the entire initiative and shield


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh please, WILL EVERYONE WHO HASN'T EVER OUTSMARTED THE AVENGERS SHIELD HYDRA AND THE INITIATIVE PLEASE RAISE YOUR HAND?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2008)

Indeed, but his plan involving the nuclear weapons was SHEER genius.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 29, 2008)

That's so ooc it's embarassing. As if Robbie could outsmart a chimp.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2008)

Not to mention he remembered like a million numbers and the names of all the people who died in Stamford PLUS some bits of info on all of them.

I think he was just _really_ driven (lol understatement)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 30, 2008)

I really do wonder, has Jeph Loeb read *any* of the previous issues of the books he's raping writing?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2008)

^I'd dislike his work even more if he_ had_ read them.

[Zero-Raws] D.Gray-man - 81 RAW (704?396 DivX651).avi Advanced reviews for Marvel's releases tomorrow.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 30, 2008)

Just read Young Avengers Presents 4...

God it's gotten gay. And this issue didn't even have Teddy or Billy.

Why does Stature keep calling Iron-Lad her boyfriend...she kissed him once and they knew each other for like a day. Reminds me of summer camp actually.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe it's best Iron-Lad left, Stature seems like a clingy/needy chick. 

Also, lol at Marvel giving us another prelude to robosex.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Wasn't that already done with Wanda and original Vision?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah it was, but they'll do it again because Young Avengers it marketed (primarily) toward teens. Robosex for all ages.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

I can see the ads now 

"Want sex? Dont want the problems of pregnancy, stds, and clingy partners? Then order now and get your robosexbot for only 5 payments of $59.99 "


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

"All the best parts of masturbation without the guilt."


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

"Order now and get several different skin mods for your Robosexbot for free "


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

"Warning: Showering with your Robosexbot is not advised."


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> "Warning: Showering with your Robosexbot is not advised."



"May cause Libido overload which may lead to death by snu snu "


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

"Remember not to let your Robosexbot rust. It can cause uncomfortable friction."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

I started some robosex lulz but wasn't here to participate. 

and I can't rep you guys for the epic lulz.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

It's alright M0.

" Upon request is our special catalog for the more _creative_ buyer which includes furry, xeno, and much much more"


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2008)

Immortal Iron Fist #14 spoilers:
*Spoiler*: __ 




-Hydra failed again (as always)
-Kei-Lung is the new ruler of K'un-Lun
-Davos is gaurding the dragon
-Luke Cage is black
-Iron Fist now has a new and very awesome crew


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

xeno 

Now Immortal Iron Fist is dead to me.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

THERE'S AN 8TH CITY?? I'd be intrigued if it werent for the fact that Fraction/Brubaker are only on for 2 more issues.

Also Hydra is the WORST terrorist organization in all fiction.


oh and the Thor oneshot was good


----------



## Juggernaut (May 1, 2008)

Have any of you heard about this new "Anti-Venom"?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Have any of you heard about this new "Anti-Venom"?



What.............the................fuck..............?


----------



## Taxman (May 1, 2008)

Brand New Day...what'd you expect? <__<


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2008)

More symbiote crap?

As if their last showing in MA wasn't bad enough. . .

What? Can't use Toxin or Hybrid?


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> More symbiote crap?
> 
> As if their last showing in MA wasn't bad enough. . .
> 
> What? Can't use Toxin or Hybrid?



They're "too old"




OMG CAN I HAZ TEH AIRONY?
SRSLY!


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2008)

I so want to get Immortal Iron Fist #14, why am I so poor


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> I so want to get Immortal Iron Fist #14, why am I so poor


Elijah Snow--->  <---rich people


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

I like Toxin, he should be added into something NOW


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2008)

I agree 100 percento. He might appear in the Initiative, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## The Sentry (May 1, 2008)

Anti-Venom looks like Ichigo's full hollow


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2008)

If he's anti-venom, does that mean he's a good guy, or Mr Negative infected with the simbionte?


Actually, I'm more concerned about


----------



## The Sentry (May 1, 2008)

OH MY FUCKING GOD........


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2008)

Spider-Man, Spider-Man
Joe quesada won't let him be a man
Can he swing, on a web?
Yes he can, but he's alone in bed
WANK OUUUUUUUT!
Spider-maaaaaaaan!


----------



## The Sentry (May 1, 2008)

You are awesome and winsom.....Banhammer can you be my dad


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2008)

Spiderman and Harry Osborne duet?

"Then explain our Guy Love.
That's all it is.
Guy Love.
He's mine, I'm his.
There's nothing gay about it,
in our eyes...

You ask me about this thing we share,
And he tenderly replies...

Its Guy Love, between two guys."

It WOULD be funny.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 1, 2008)

Get this fucking shit out of my thread bitches


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

So KIA only managed to kill one of the Scarlet Spiders (who are now rogues with the old NW along with MVP, goddamnit) and Dragon Lord (LOL at Taskmaster and Ant-Man).

And Trauma is... WTH happened to him? Seriously, can anyone tell me? I'm confused...


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2008)

Trauma also died


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

And yet...

There he is. Very NOT dead. So WTF?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2008)

He has yet to shag Thor-with-tits so he can't die

Or he dies then comes back 

Or is a skrull

Or magic

Or maybe both


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I agree 100 percento. He might appear in the Initiative, but I'm not holding my breath.



he was on the cover of Initiative #1 and he is registered so it might be completely plausible



Banhammer said:


> If he's anti-venom, does that mean he's a good guy, or Mr Negative infected with the simbionte?
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm more concerned about



depends on who the father is, they always go against papa.  Venom was never purely evil so Carnage went evil.  and since Carnage is evil, Toxin became a hero


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2008)

And then there's Hybrid who was Toxin (except he was black) and Scream (I think it's her) who was another child of Venom

Brock got around


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

Brock's dead right?


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

no, but he probably wishes he was


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

Ultimate Reed Richards = 616 Hank Pym without the fun domestic violence.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 2, 2008)

^ Ouch. 

*needs some more characters*


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2008)

Hank pym also saved the world from Clor..


Wait, no, no he didn't


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Venom was never purely evil


Yes he was. When he was first introduced he was purely evil. I can remember being all  at the time when Marvel launched the Venom series where he went "good" (relatively speaking). The decision to make him good seemed a purely economical one at the time -- he was a very popular villain that they wanted to spin into his own title.

I'm not arguing your theory or complaining about venom being "good." I'm just pointing out a NERD FACT.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2008)

Wait wait...so KIA == MVP clone.
Team SS == MVP clones.
MVP == MVP Clone?

Seriously?  Seriously.  Ah well, atleast Trauma's back.


----------



## mow (May 2, 2008)

oh Taleran, how you  make my day xD


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate Reed Richards = 616 Hank Pym without the fun domestic violence.



remember when the cops were all "why the hell should be thank you? you guys seem to only clean your own **** ups" to Ultimate Ben?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Ultimate Reed Richards = 616 Hank Pym without the fun domestic violence.


Ultimate Reed isn't made of fail like Pym. 


Spy_Smasher said:


> ^ Ouch.
> 
> *needs some more characters*


Everytime I see that smiley I open up i-tunes and play "La Cucaracha"


Banhammer said:


> Hank pym also saved the world from Clor..
> 
> 
> Wait, no, no he didn't


Hank Pym is one of the lamest characters, if not the lamest, to slip through the cracks. I don't know how he survived 40 plus years. Actually, I do: 

Some editor wanted to kill him off because the whole Ant Man thing was lame
Someone changes his identity to Giant Man. Editor skims through the scripts and see no "Ant Man"
badda boom badda bam
Some editor wanted to kill him off because the whole Giant Man thing was lame
Someone changes his identity to Goliath. Editor skims through the scripts and see no "Giant Man"
badda boom badda bam
Some editor wanted to kill him off because the whole Goliath thing was lame
Someone changes his identity to Yellow Jacket. Editor skims through the scripts and see no "Goliath"
badda boom badda bam
for some reason they made him Ant Man again
Some editor remembers wanting to kill him off because the whole Ant Man thing was lame
They made him Yellow Jacket then Giantman again and send him to the West Coast Avengers
WC Avengers is cancelled... smart move
Stuff we don care about happens
Bendis remembers how much he hates Hank Pym...
to be continued in Secret Invasion


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

Don't forget his dickery at Cap's funeral


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2008)

Just read avengers initiative




*Spoiler*: _Huge spoiler review_ 




*meh*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Don't forget his dickery at Cap's funeral


That was included in my "Stuff we don care about happens" point. 

Actually, I don't really care about the character at all, I was just chronicling hi 40 plus years of lameness. Thanks wikipedia. 


Banhammer said:


> Just read avengers initiative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> [*]They made him Yellow Jacket then Giantman again and send him to the West Coast Avengers


The most awesomely fail part about his stint on the WC Avengers was that his superhero name was "Dr. Pym," his costume was a red jumpsuit, and his power was that he carried around lots of shrunken gadgets that he could re-grow and then use.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The most awesomely fail part about his stint on the WC Avengers was that his superhero name was "Dr. Pym," his costume was a red jumpsuit, and his power was that he carried around lots of shrunken gadgets that he could re-grow and then use.




I don't even know where to begin making fun of this.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 2, 2008)

I remember first seeing an interview about Irrideemable Ant-Man and before reading, thought the book was about Pym and thinking that the title was the most appropirate adjective ever given to an Ongoing Marvel book.

This is why Ultimate Pym is dead, he was of equal dickery in both universes. The only thing Loeb did right (and he still fucked it up).


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I remember first seeing an interview about Irrideemable Ant-Man and before reading, thought the book was about Pym and thinking that the title was the most appropirate adjective ever given to an Ongoing Marvel book.


Glad I wasn't the only one thinking this. Only it wasn't an interview. I saw the title and made me think the book was a chronicle of Pym's failures.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2008)

Yeh, shame they took such a lame character and made him cool..only to have the book be cancelled because 'hero's need to have a certain level of moral fiber or always have world ending issues going on' or some BS.  IAM was so fun to read.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 2, 2008)

He's so completely fail ... he's worth having around. I mean, how awesome of Marvel is it to have a major "historical" character (founding Avenger and all that) lurch from one abject failure to the next. Of course, they're "redeeming" him by making Fail Hank a Skrull.

What they should do is make Real Hank just as big a failure.


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, shame they took such a lame character and made him cool..only to have the book be cancelled because 'hero's need to have a certain level of moral fiber or always have world ending issues going on' or some BS.  IAM was so fun to read.



Yes, because satanistic divorcee's that kill their own unbourn children, while mooving back to their eldery's aunt place are so much better....


----------



## The Sentry (May 2, 2008)

^lolololol satanic


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2008)

Well, he did sacrifice his unborn child and his marriage in order to make a deal with the Devil


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Banhammer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because *satanistic* divorcee's that kill their own unbourn children, while mooving back to their eldery's aunt place are so much better....
> ...


 **


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2008)

Did I mention he did this all so he could walk away from his "RESPONSABILITY" and his life as a positive role model as a teacher in a school of troubled children


----------



## Deviate (May 3, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The most awesomely fail part about his stint on the WC Avengers was that his superhero name was "Dr. Pym," his costume was a red jumpsuit, and his power was that he carried around lots of shrunken gadgets that he could re-grow and then use.



This was also done in Marvel's 'Beyound!', except he was just Hank Pym.  I thought it was pretty funny, because it wasn't some super power, but rather something for his own convience. Some funny lines from Karven's second (or 3rd son) about this.




They better not be bringing back Kraven. I hope thats Kraven's half-brother Chameleon or one of his sons instead.


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2008)

can't believe this wasn't posted

also the sad walking away song from the old tv show returns


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2008)

Deviate said:


> They better not be bringing back Kraven. I hope thats Kraven's half-brother Chameleon or one of his sons instead.



Kraven was seen taking a slash in Swing Shift (that Spidey comic on Free COmic Day). It was either him or one of his kids


----------



## mow (May 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> can't believe this wasn't posted
> 
> also the sad walking away song from the old tv show returns



what's with ed norton not wanting to do publicity for the movie? =/


----------



## xingzup19 (May 4, 2008)

170 said:


> what's with ed norton not wanting to do publicity for the movie? =/



Something about not agreeing to how the movie was written/produced, or something like that.


----------



## mow (May 4, 2008)

oh i dont know, wasnt he aware of the existance of a script in the beginning of the movie? you sorta have to read that when you're acting, which i presume he did hrough out the shooting of the movie

production, i can understand if certain scenes he though crutical being cut making him pissy. but damn, you still have commitments =/


----------



## xingzup19 (May 4, 2008)

So, the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Captain Marvel that went forward through time is a Skrull, right?




I'm about a month behind in my reading.


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2008)

No, he thought he went forward in time, but in fact, he's a recently implanted skrull that only has his memories up to a point in Mar-Vell's life.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> No, he thought he went forward in time, but in fact, he's a recently implanted skrull that only has his memories up to a point in Mar-Vell's life.


And thank fucking Buddha for that. I hope he is quickly vaporized. The whole idea of the mini made me nauseus. A Skrull Mar-vell just pisses me off.


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2008)

170 said:


> what's with ed norton not wanting to do publicity for the movie? =/



Edward Norton co-wrote the script and his mad about the final cut ruining parts of his script.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2008)

You're just pissed off because he overcame Brad Pitt in the conclusion of Fight Club


----------



## Deviate (May 5, 2008)

Norton = Win


----------



## Hellion (May 5, 2008)

Norton > win


----------



## NeoDMC (May 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're just pissed off because he overcame Brad Pitt in the conclusion of Fight Club



Fight Club was just a movie, American History X was a documentary, filmed during the actual events it depicts. This amazing time paradox was created during the events of Zero Hour.


----------



## WarriorS (May 5, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Fight Club was just a movie, American History X was a documentary, filmed during the actual events it depicts. This amazing time paradox was created during the events of Zero Hour.



Ah, the rare "Real-Time Documentary". I think the only other one I've seen is _Highlander_.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Fight Club was just a movie, American History X was a documentary, filmed during the actual events it depicts. This amazing time paradox was created during the events of Zero Hour.


I'm willing to accept this theory as absolute truth without any further evidence.


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You're just pissed off because he overcame Brad Pitt in the conclusion of Fight Club



Oh is THAT what happened.


----------



## Banhammer (May 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Oh is THAT what happened.



There's an inside joke about that movie going around in my "office"


----------



## Hellion (May 5, 2008)

I am so mad a Sylar, he had the most Win Skrull-avatar without even knowing it


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

Are Tbolts 120 and Kick-Ass 3 delayed? They're on Marvel's website but not on all the "official" release schedules


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am so mad a Sylar, he had the most Win Skrull-avatar without even knowing it



What do you mean 'without even knowing it'? 

This was the plan all along.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

aw dammit Kick-Ass 3 and TBolts 120 have been pushed back >_> K-A 3 isn't coming for 3 weeks


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Honestly, I didn't have much faith in Kick Ass keeping schedule. It's under the Icon imprint a.k.a. Marvel's back burner.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

... Ultimate Iron Man II #5 got puashed all the way to june.  that's 3 months after the relase of #4


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Ultimate Iron Man II was originally scheduled for four books, so that's somewhat reasonable.


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

Considering the gap between Ultimate Iron Man I and II, three months is pretty good....


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2008)

First there was the Golden Age.
Then the Silver Age.
Then the Dark Age.
Now, we're in the Can't-get-a-damn-book-out-once-a-month Age


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Unless your Johns or Bendis who seem to pump out 15 books a month


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

Has Ultimate Spiderman EVER been delayed?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

Bagely, Immonen and Bendis are good at keeping on time


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

What's Bagley doing now?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 5, 2008)

He is under the eyes of the enemy


----------



## WarriorS (May 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> What's Bagley doing now?



Another book that _needs_ to come out on time every time: DC's _Trinity_.

Stuart Immonen is doing just fine, hell, even better. I like his art better, and if it's out on time, it's all the same to me.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2008)

I think he's doing like 12 pages a week. He and Busiek do the 12-page main story and there's a rotating team on a backup story.


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

I have nothing against Immonen's art. It took a while but I got to like it. I just like Bagley's art better.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

Immonen changes his style way too much.

Case in point "Superman: Secret Identity" vs "Ultimate Spider-Man"

It's like he's no longer trying


----------



## WarriorS (May 5, 2008)

Eh, I could care less. I had more problems with Bagley making everyone look the exact same way. I think I brought it up in another thread, but the Clone Saga was frustrating as hell because Reed and Sue from F4 looked like older Pete and Gwen Stacy.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

I keep having trouble figuring out who's who in the new USM.  *Only* way I can tell Mary Jane from Kitty is hair color in most of the panels


----------



## NeoDMC (May 6, 2008)

The only issue I have with the new art is how rough it looks, and how some of the expressions are dumb looking.

Other than that, Bagley was wearing out his welcome. All the females had the same face with different hair. It was to the point where Aunt May looked hot in some panels.

However his art was a lot smoother. It seemed to fit well with the whole streamlined look of Spider-Man...Bagley's Ultimate Spider-Man (the character) looked great, even if he was a bit skinny sometimes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2008)

Both artists however draw fight scenes that actually look like a fight, there's a lot of fluidity in the characters

I can't say the same for other artists though


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

Joe Mad's fight scenes look like animation cells thrown randomly together. In Ultimated 3 01, it looked like Black Panther was flying instead of punching Venom


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2008)

When I first saw that picture way before the comic was actually released, I honestly thought it was a random poster of Venom looking to his right, Black Panther helping him by punching at whatever Venom is looking at with Wasp shooting Venom for the lols

I never knew it was in the Ultimateverse until I read the 3 #1 preview.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> with Wasp shooting Venom for the lols


 Initially I though Black Panther was a bad guy and he was leading Venom on a charge against the ultimates. Then I read issue one... boy, what I wrong. 

Yeah, that just looked "too manga-ish" for me to enjoy and the story/ dialogue was stupid too.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 6, 2008)

You know, in any other normal job if you consistently missed your deadlines by weeks or months at a time you would be freakin fired!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

*Does Tirgra have fur?*



			
				K-Live said:
			
		

> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> You know, in any other normal job if you consistently missed your deadlines by weeks or months at a time you would be freakin fired!!!



Tell that to Mark Millar


----------



## icemaster143 (May 6, 2008)

Wolverine and he X-men trailer. 

It just went from meh to must watch for  me. 

Only thing that sucks is gambit is still alive in the trailer.
But we can't have it all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

You fail at embedding videos. Negged.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 6, 2008)

It's linked now.

Besides it was their fail code that screwed it up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

Holster those eyebeams frat boy.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 6, 2008)

I'm really suprised to see so many up to date characters. 

Also hulk making a nice Kameo.

Great design for the sentinal's as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

It seems to be (loosely) based off of God Loves, Man Kills.

*EDIT
Vegeta (the mod/admin guy) is such a fucking douchebag. Why does that guy keep altering people's usernames?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 6, 2008)

Probably cause he was bored. So that's what happened.

"And she is?"
"Temporary."


----------



## Chatulio (May 6, 2008)

Did it have to be called Wolverine and the Xmen? I mean Logan kicks ass but damn


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2008)

Fact: 1 out of every 3 Marvel properties are legally bound to either star or feature Wolverine.


----------



## Gooba (May 6, 2008)

What a stupid name, and I love Wolverine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

Gooba said:


> What a stupid name, and I love Wolverine.


Well, they wanted to call it "Marvel's cash cow and his back-up brigade" but it didn't really go over too well wth the critics.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 6, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Vegeta (the mod/admin guy) is such a fucking douchebag. Why does that guy keep altering people's usernames?


He thinks it's funny. It was, the first eighteen times. The last 89,774 times were not funny. Still, he's supposedly leaving, so that should be that.


----------



## Gooba (May 6, 2008)

I hate that I like Wolverine and Spider-Man.  It might just be moe's indiefagness but I wish I could be like, "Pfft, you conformists , my favorite superheroes are Miracle Man and Midnighter," but I just can't.


----------



## Hellion (May 6, 2008)

The trailer actually got me interested in the show.  I saw Dust but were was Laura and Hellion


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> Wolverine and he X-men trailer.
> 
> It just went from meh to must watch for  me.
> 
> ...



I seriously don't know how to describe how stupid that is. God damn


----------



## Chatulio (May 6, 2008)

It wouldn't be that bad.....if they fixed the name


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

Where's Santo?


----------



## Deviate (May 7, 2008)

Thats a fucking awesome trailer! This looks to be as cool as the X-Men cartoon from the 90's.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 7, 2008)

Looks like an animated version of Eve of Destruction...dumb name though.

Edit: NVM...Magneto isn't a complete villian apperently, I was waiting to see Xavier crucified in Genosha, guess not though. Oh well.

At least it will have more characters than Evolution.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well, they wanted to call it "Marvel's cash cow and his back-up brigade" but it didn't really go over too well wth the critics.



I thought that was what they called X-Men 2 and 3?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 7, 2008)

So it's a TV show? I thought it was a movie, and then wondered how all that would fit in under 2 hours. Might be better than Evolution.

Is this for real?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 7, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I hate that I like Wolverine and Spider-Man.  It might just be moe's indiefagness but I wish I could be like, "Pfft, you conformists , my favorite superheroes are Miracle Man and Midnighter," but I just can't.


Don't fall for moe's alluring indiefagness. Spider-man is one of the great characters in all of fiction, let alone comic books. Besides, I'm a fan of Spider-man and smashieness trumps indiefagness. 

You probably should try to keep that Wolverine thing to yourself, though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Is this for real?


I believe so. I saw it (on IMDB?) a few months ago. Personally, I think Ving Rhames would make a better Luke Cage than Tyrese. He could be all like "I'm about to get medieva New Avenger on yo ass".


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

Tyreese is way to skinny to be luke cage


----------



## mow (May 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> smashieness trumps indiefagness.



you dare?  mah Miracle Man was written by Moore and Gaiman. That's a full house to your two of a kind 3s 

I support your SNIKT SNIKT wholeheartdly tho


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 7, 2008)

170 said:


> you dare?  mah Miracle Man was written by Moore and Gaiman. That's a full house to your two of a kind 3s
> 
> I support your SNIKT SNIKT wholeheartdly tho


I wonder who created the Miracleman Pimp Thread on this board? That guy must be your hero.


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I wonder who created the Miracleman Pimp Thread on this board? That guy must be your hero.



I hear he's blonde, seven feet tall, shoots fireballs through his eyes and thunders through his ass!



He's a skrull!


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2008)

am I the only one who liked X-Men: Evolution?


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

No, I liked it too, but I reallly didn't weep for it


----------



## xingzup19 (May 7, 2008)

I remember someone here saying Triple H would make a good Thor.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ylj5ZoJLqG4[/YOUTUBE]

Pause at 0.21, and look at the big screen at the back. Looks Thor-ish to me.


----------



## Chatulio (May 7, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I remember someone here saying Triple H would make a good Thor.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ylj5ZoJLqG4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pause at 0.21, and look at the big screen at the back. Looks Thor-ish to me.



Its like say the rock is a great actor


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Triplpe H could be Millar/Hitch Thor. Current 616 Thor looks like a cromagnum and Joe Mad Thor... Well he looks rediculous.


----------



## Hellion (May 7, 2008)

I want the rep for triple H Thor 

Also its weird how when you say that someone LOOKS just like a character people automatically assume that you want that person to be the character


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

I gave you reps for Triple H Thor


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

Fabio Thor. 

No seriously, who WOULD make a good Thor? Hugh Jackman and Christian Bale definatley don't seem like they would be a good Wolverine or Batman, but they played their parts perfectly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

I think if Triple H dedicated himself to acting and Olde English he could pull it off.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 7, 2008)

He's due for his own movie next year.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Yep. Every wrestler to win Wresltemania (or whaever?) has gotten a lmovie:

Rowdy Roddy Piper (lol old school) Did Frog Town, Frog World or something like that
Hulk Hogan did a "my life story" type of movie
Stone Cold Steve Austin had a few. I think one was good.
The Rock made a few... Most of the were lame
John Cens(?)  starred in the Marine... It made me ashamed to be in the Marine Corps.
Kane was the main bad guyin that one horror movie.
Triple H was in Blade Trinity, but not the star


----------



## xingzup19 (May 7, 2008)

He's gonna be the star soon. Some western, I guess.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Reallly? I'm just not seeing him as a cowboy.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yep. Every wrestler to win Wresltemania (or whaever?) has gotten a lmovie:
> 
> Rowdy Roddy Piper (lol old school) Did Frog Town, Frog World or something like that
> Hulk Hogan did a "my life story" type of movie
> ...


Roddy was in a great sci-fi movie called They Live opposite the legendary Keith David. 

Also, the Hulkster was in a terrible sci-fi movie called Suburban Commando, though he did get his acting start in (of course) Rocky 3, where he played Thunderlips.


----------



## Banhammer (May 7, 2008)

Rawhide Kid


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Suburban Commando was awesome... 













When I was like ten.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Avengers/ INvaders 01. Penace got owned.


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

A/I was weird...

Namor AND Captain America show up in the middle of NY and no one was freaking out? Shouldn't the Thunderbolts have been a little more surprised?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

The T-Bolts don't care about Captiain America or Namor.


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2008)

I hereby declare Thunderbolts: Reason in Madness awesome. 

You do not cross Norman Osborn.


----------



## Chatulio (May 7, 2008)

So who likes Furies avengers


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 7, 2008)

I think this is appropriate for this thread.

I'm a fan of Ed Brubaker's work on Captain America.  I am a hugh Captain America fan and I think Ed does the series justice, so I'm thinking of venturing into his other works from Marvel.  Any recommendations?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

If you like X-Men, I'd suggest X-Men: Deadly Genesis, followed by X-Men 475(?) onward also written by Brubaker. 

He also helped with Immortal Iron Fist (it was mostly donw by Matt Fraction) 01-06 are pretty good.

I haven't read anything else from him.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 7, 2008)

Brubacker is responsible for "The Rise and Fall of the Shi'ar Empire" which may or may have not been the reason the Shi'ar aren't really involved in the "Annihilation" books. He also created "Vulcan" who...well I have a very bad opinion of (Superboy Prime rip-off...which seems ironic because Brubacker left DC because they didn't give him any part of Infinite Crisis).

Depending on how you feel and what your opinion is, you may or may not care, but I'm a completionist and if you are going to recharge the whole cosmic setting, then you damn well better include all of it (especially since the Shi'ar are a major part of it).

Emperor Vulcan was crap as well...I dislike most of it's flavor, and a Starjammers book is just too unintresting at this point.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Bah the Shi'ar are pussies and aren't needed for cosmic reading. 

The Badoon are more important.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

A/I #1 was pretty damn cool.  Also nice twist that the nameless soldier was also taken into the future.  Whatya wanan bet he's the grampa from the TBolts scene?

Invincible Iron Man was AWESOME, whereas Viva Las Vegas sucked,* hard*.

also

*NORMAN OSBORN IS THE ****ING MAN*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I called the old man was the WWI vet as soon as I saw the green fatigue jacket.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

Viva Las Vegas sucked?  That surprises me.

I thought Invincible Iron Man was an adaption of the movie?  I'm wrong?  If so, what's it about?


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Don't fall for moe's alluring indiefagness. Spider-man is one of the great characters in all of fiction, let alone comic books. Besides, I'm a fan of Spider-man and smashieness trumps indiefagness.
> 
> You probably should try to keep that Wolverine thing to yourself, though.


Wolverine _done right_, is one of the most awesome characters ever.  They have just been abusing his popularity so much that every jackass with a pen writes him in 3 different comics and you get a lot of dumb stuff too.  "LOL he has a healing factor so he shouldn't even try to defend himself or fight well!"



170 said:


> you dare?  mah Miracle Man was written by Moore and Gaiman. That's a full house to your two of a kind 3s
> 
> I support your SNIKT SNIKT wholeheartdly tho


Yea, MM is definitely up there with Watchmen.  Those two really feel like you are reading a work of art instead of some superhero comic book.

Mighty Avengers this week had one of my favorite moments ever.  It's basically, there's a massive superhero battle going on then all of a sudden its like HUUAAARRRGGAARR!!!! A FUKKIN TREX!!!!  I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Viva Las Vegas sucked?  That surprises me.
> 
> I thought Invincible Iron Man was an adaption of the movie?  I'm wrong?  If so, what's it about?



here's my problem with IM: VLV:

- It was 3.99, overpriced
- No cohesive plot
- Way too ****ing short
- Writting was solid MEH

Also Invincible Iron Man is Fraction's new monthly, set parallel with the existing Iron Man monthly.  Obviously set before SI.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2008)

Question: does Tony have the same abilities as the Extremis enhancile he fought when the tech was first introduced?


----------



## Amuro (May 8, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Question: does Tony have the same abilities as the Extremis enhancile he fought when the tech was first introduced?



Nope he got rid of that junk before he was injected with it. Only has the healing factor and the tech control he introduced. 
It's possible he has increased strength but it's never been shown and it's hard to tell when he's wearing the suit.

Question, whats the must read tie ins to read before Secret Invasion?


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

New Avengers, Mighty Avengers, and I'd say Secret War.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Nope he got rid of that junk before he was injected with it. Only has the healing factor and the tech control he introduced.
> It's possible he has increased strength but it's never been shown and it's hard to tell when he's wearing the suit.
> 
> Question, whats the must read tie ins to read before Secret Invasion?



actual TIE-INS, ranked in importance to the plot.

*MUST* READS:
New Avengers

Mighty Avengers 

(if SI were a DVD, these would be the deleted scenes and special features)

Secret Invasion: Who Do You Trust?



HIGHLY RECOMMENDED READS:

Captain Britain & MI:13 (explains how England deals with SI, also the skrull try to turn off all the worlds magic)

Incredible Hercules (the gods of earth vs skrull gods)

Thunderbolts (continuation of the mar-Vell storyline)

Black Panther (Jason Aaron takes over from Hudlin's crap. Also it's been described as "braveheart with skrulls")

Secret Invasion: X-Men (tie-in most X-Men series and puts them into the context of SI)

RECOMMENDED READS:

Secret Invasion: Runaways and Young Avengers (Hulkling = Skrull prince)

Secret Invasion: Front Line (SI=Godzilla, this=Cloverfield)

X-Factor / She-Hulk / Nova (these 3 titles crossover, Nova must protect the daughter of the super skrull [she-hulk's sidekick] also X-factor does stuff)

Secret Invasion: Fantastic Four (mini is self contained)

COULD CARE LESS:
Amazing Spider-Man (the tie-ins will star JACKPOT of all people)

New Warriors (I just hate this title)

Ms. Marvel (doesn't seem to be that important to the overall plot atm)

Guardians of the Galaxy (plot is completely self contained and happens in another galaxy)


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 8, 2008)

Anybody looking for more great Brubaker stuff should read his Daredevil run. Issues 82-106. Very, very good stuff.

EDIT:


Gooba said:


> Wolverine _done right_, is one of the most awesome characters ever.  They have just been abusing his popularity so much that every jackass with a pen writes him in 3 different comics and you get a lot of dumb stuff too.  "LOL he has a healing factor so he shouldn't even try to defend himself or fight well!"


I'm just bustin' balls. I personally own hundreds of issues of Wolverine comics. I will admit though, that I jave lost a lot of interest in the last few years: too much exposure, too many "reveleations," followed by too many new "secrets." Still a legendary character, though.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

how does Brubaker's Daredevil match up to the greatness of Bendis' Daredevil?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 8, 2008)

^They are on the same level.


----------



## Amuro (May 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> actual TIE-INS, ranked in importance to the plot.
> 
> *MUST* READS:
> New Avengers
> ...




Awesome i'll try and read everything bar the "could care less". Thanks for the help.

Is Thunderbolts a good read? Heard a lot about it and seen them in Nova/few other titles but haven't got round to reading the actual series yet.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 8, 2008)

Thunderbolts have been good since Civil War. You should read them sometime.


----------



## Dave (May 8, 2008)

So Quicksilver got his powers back


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2008)

It would be fun if they teased him with the powers for a while, I mean, since they enjoy treating characters like garbage


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

hell yes 

*Spoiler*: _Thunderbolts #120 preview_ 













With these pages, plus the awesomeness of "Reasons in Madness", Norman Osborn has been solidified as the most awesome guy EVER.  No seriously these 6 pages are nonstop win.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Norman Osborn = win. 

"I shall viciously beat complete strangers at random. They're bound to have done something to deserve it at some point, after all."


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 8, 2008)

"President Osbourne, I'd love to be able to do anything competently, but my family tree looks like two sticks jutting out of a dead raccoon."


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

there's also these solid gold gems



> "Are you a self-proclaimed super hero?" "Why shucks, sir, I sure am a regular guy in bad underpants who fights crime without understanding one damn thing about how the world works, yes." "Excellent. I send you now to a concentration camp where you will be sterilized, lobotimized, tenderized and pasteurized.  So says President Goblin"





> Note to self: Give naked dictation more often.  The ideas seem to flow more freely.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

Thunderbolts is currently the best team book out there.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

indeed, the Ellis run has been masterful and Gage's work hasn't been half bad


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Thunderbolts is currently the best team book out there.


A New Avengers fan disagrees


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Alert me when the NA beat up D-listers and a member bites a guy's arm off.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

They did that in New Avengers Annual 2... 












directors cut.


----------



## Amuro (May 8, 2008)

Shit i had no idea osborn headed up the thunderbolts, definately need to catch up.

"I am Norman Osborn, Americas Last Hero."  that would make an awesome What If?

What issue did the current roster debut at?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

issue 110


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

Ellis took over in 110 and will write until 121.  Cristos Gage will take over from 122.  Gage also wrote 3 of the 4 new Tbolts one shots, Jenkis wrote the 4th


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

Bah.  New Avengers should be renamed to Luke Cage's Avengers after issue 27, because the series is too caught up in the life of Mister Cage, favoring him over all the other members, even Wolverine (which I thought would be impossible).


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

The other popular members have their own ongoing series. Except for Ronin and Wolverine has six ongoings right now.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

Don't forget Echo, LIL M0.


But the series gets so boring when it only focuses on Luke Cage.  It's like watching Final Fantasy: Spirits Within each month.  A bunch of heroes and only one of them really gets to do anything.

Also, not much of a team book if it only focuses on one guy says I.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Echo can't hear so she's not important. 

lol Final Fantasy's deleted scenes were hilarious. 

I then Bendis was focusing on a "big picture" when he centered the book around Cages's life. Maybe SI will reveal his kid is a skrull or something. With that said, at one time or another all of the avengers books focused heavily on the leader.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> at one time or another all of the avengers books focused heavily on the leader.


That's just a way of saying writers don't learn from their mistakes.

Personally, I'd like to see a story where Luke is out of action and *gasp* Spidey takes substitute leadership.  It would be interesting to see how he deals with leading a team of rebels.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, that would be very interesting. Spidey is a great individual, be he just doesn't seem like much of a leader. So whether the make him pass or fail, eithe r way it'd be cool to see.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

I read the new Thunderbolts one shot.

Not worth it.

The story serves no purpose.  It feels like a story some pinhead came up with, presented to everyone at Marvel, got rejected from everyone, then got published for some reason.  It's also super short.  Thank God I downloaded this instead of buying it.  You could bump the price down to a pretty penny and it wouldn't be worth it.

This is a bottom barrel free comic book day story.  Don't buy it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I agree. It wasn't intersting at all.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I read the new Thunderbolts one shot.
> 
> Not worth it.
> 
> ...



You are one of the reasons society is failing today. You can't just enjoy something, you have to pick it apart bit by bit.  It was entertaining. Therefore it was worth it. What happened to just enjoying something because it was fun? Also maybe you need to learn exactly what a oneshot is.



LIL_M0 said:


> I agree. It wasn't intersting at all.



You hate Cosmo, so your opinion is null.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

My opion is valued. I just didn't enjoy the book.  

The art was... "different" and if I don't like the art I won't enjoy the story. No matter what. For me, comics are about the art first, the story comes second.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

I think Sylar is too easily amused.

And enlighten me on how it was "entertaining".  And please, don't use "because Norman acted so badass", because that notion will be a waste of time since badassery doesn't amount to microscopic germs in my book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I think Sylar is too easily amused.
> 
> And enlighten me on how it was "entertaining". And please, *don't use "because Norman acted so badass"*, because that notion will be a waste of time since badassery doesn't amount to microscopic germs in my book.


In that case he has no argument.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

I liked it fine, all 4 of the one shots served their purpose to going a bit into the 8 main characters pairing them off.  Though in all honesty Desperate Measures was the best, Reasons in Madness was quite good imho.  We don't get to see Osborn and Mac as often as I'd like.

Also yes there's the whole Osborn being complete win, but I still like it.  Also how and why would someone actually try to explain why something is "entertaining" the notion seems pretentious 

or maybe I'm just amused to easily, because Osborn crazyness is something I welcoem and expect from an Osborn based one shot called Reasons in MADNESS  but I digress


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I think Sylar is too easily amused.
> 
> And enlighten me on how it was "entertaining".  And please, don't use "because Norman acted so badass", because that notion will be a waste of time since badassery doesn't amount to microscopic germs in my book.



I could care less about your book. The book was entertaining because it focused on Osborn (who is almost criminally underrepresented in Faith in Monsters) and Venom (who is almost criminally underrepresented in Caged Angels).

Other than confirming that they're both complete psychopaths, yes Norman did act badass. Yes that is entertaining watching him beat the sh#t out of Hyde. So basically your book is utter crap that makes Eragon seem like a masterpiece.

The book is called "Reasons in MADNESS". Did you expect Norman to just do paperwork for 22 pages?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

I really liked Faith in Monsters, but not Caged Angels... it was boring.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I could care less about your book.


Just like I could care less about you. 


A word of advice: get the fuck over it.  Before I thought you were acting, but now, yeesh.  I hate the book, but you don't see me telling everyone who loves it that they're mud stuck to the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I really liked Faith in Monsters, but not Caged Angels... it was boring.



Its also not over yet. I think its kind of fun that you don't know whether its the prisoners causing them to flip or if they're just doing it themselves. 



CaptainAWB said:


> Just like I could care less about you.
> 
> 
> A word of advice: get the fuck over it.  Before I thought this was a joke, but now, yeesh.  I hate the book, but you don't see me telling everyone who loves it that they're mud under my shoes.



Never said that. 

Did I hurt your e-feelings?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

No, but you did annoy my e-being.  I don't know about you, but when someone gets upset at me because I don't like what they like and they go on and on about how wrong I am, I do get a little annoyed.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> No, but you did annoy my e-being.  I don't know about you, but when someone gets upset at me because I don't like what they like and they go on and on about how wrong I am, I do get a little annoyed.



Upset? 

You couldn't even get me annoyed. 

Bitch I'm from the OBD. I live to argue sh#t.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Its also not over yet. I think its kind of fun that you don't know whether its the prisoners causing them to flip or if they're just doing it themselves.


I know it's not over yet but I do like any of the characters enough to want to keep reading.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Upset?
> 
> You couldn't even get me annoyed.
> 
> Bitch I'm from the OBD. I live to argue sh#t.


I'll spare you the insults, your attitude says otherwise.

Live to argue shit, huh?  Well, if that's true, I should be adding you to my ignore list.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know it's not over yet but I do like any of the characters enough to want to keep reading.



Admit it, you want to see Swordsman get stomped by Norman. 


> Yeah, a little hint, your attitude says otherwise.



Attitidue? :rofl

What? Does my 'tone of type' offend you?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Nope. The only Norman Osborn I really liked is dead (maybe?).


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

Which is you favorite dead Osborn? Movie Osborn, 616 Osborn, or Ultimate Osborn?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Ultimate Osborn.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2008)

I liked ultimate osborn too. What's this 616? Is it like a special comic?


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I liked ultimate osborn too. What's this 616? Is it like a special comic?



616 is the main Marvel verse.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2008)

Ah, why is it called 616? *Info on comics is more recent then the older ones, lol*


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Ah, why is it called 616? *Info on comics is more recent then the older ones, lol*



In the Marvel multiverse, every universe or reality is given a number. The mainstream is 616, the Ultimateverse is 1610, etc.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2008)

I like 616 Norman the best.

Also for all you epic posts on the previous page I give thee a rep


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2008)

Must...make...babies....with...Ellis....as....soon...as...possible....


----------



## Hellion (May 8, 2008)

all the Ultimate titles written by Bendis, Millar, and Vaghan others are unimportant


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

What about Ultimate Iron Man and ellis' decent stuff?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nope. The only Norman Osborn I really liked is dead (maybe?).



I don't even remember seeing a body...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> What about Ultimate Iron Man and ellis' decent stuff?



Ellis is only capable of writing from 'decent read' to 'fap fap fap fap'


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't even remember seeing a body...



what about immidiately after being headshot?

Though the upcoming "War of the Symbiotes" arc is based on the game and Osborn did make an appearance there, yet then again so did Nick Fury


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

The Ultimates continuity has already been screwed up so meh


----------



## NeoDMC (May 9, 2008)

I lost my issue 117...so I really can't tell you what exactly happens in the last scene of Death of a Goblin...I just remember being unsattisfied.

The game...was based on Osborn's post "Ultimate Six" lock-up, where he was transformed and cryogenically frozen. And after the game he isn't frozen anymore, which is why he wasn't in Death of a Goblin (that, or SHIELD didn't have the power to keep him frozen after Grand Theft America).

If you count Grand Theft America as the turning point for Ultimate Marvel, then you can pretty much guestimate when something takes place. Since everything either happened before or after it.

You have to ignore Ultimate Power for this to make sense.

Ultimate Power had to have taken place before Grand Theft America for it to make sense...but then how was Fury present during Ultimates 2?

Fuck I hate Ultimate Power.


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what about immidiately after being headshot?
> 
> Though the upcoming "War of the Symbiotes" arc is based on the game and Osborn did make an appearance there, yet then again so did Nick Fury



Well so did Wolverine and Johnny but its not like they're going to show up.

Osborn was just Random Level Boss and wasn't important to the plot at all.

Fury can be replaced with Danvers fairly easily.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

Try this on for size

Currently, Ult Spidey takes place *after* UXM 93. Yet Jean was missing at the end of UXM 93 but was in Ult Spidey 120. Either they find her *very damn quick* or it takes place *a very long time after*. Either one makes no sense

Not to mention in the UXM Apocalypse arc, Sue Storm mentions the Ultimates sex tape, meaning it has to take place roughly around the same time as the Loebtimates, which means between Wolverine hunting Sinister and fighting Apocalypse (and losing a arm), he quickly popped in to see the Ultimates and give them a boring story about Wanda and Pietro before journeying with them to the Savage Land (why the rest of the XM don't come is anyone's guess)

That's just some of the crap going on, there's more but I can't be bothered figuring it out


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

Its possible that that Apocalypse took place BEFORE Ultimates 3 #1 (even though it doesn't exist) like 1 or 2 days prior. Not unlikely considering the fact that the Phoenix basically wiped the event from everyone's memoery and fixed all the damage. As for Jean appearing in USM 120, its probably the same reason Rogue had powers during the Ultimate Deadpool arc. 

Bendis: "UXM sucks and I can't be bothered to keep track of what's going on."


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

"Some people just love to over analyze fiction" -Lil Mo


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

"Marvel continuity- Serious Business." -Sylar


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

Guys, I fap fap fap over this stuff


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

"lol Loeb is gay" -omg laser pew pew


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2008)

"RETCON PUNCH/ULTIMATE PHOENIX/MESPHITO makes all those errors go away" - Kaze


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

"LOL Bendis is gay" - omg laser pew pew!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

The truth will always be remembered


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> "LOL Bendis is gay" - omg laser pew pew!



Did I say that?

Well if I did, it's a few tiers below my 'Quesada/Loeb is gay lol' stuff


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Did I say that?
> 
> Well if I did, it's a few tiers below my 'Quesada/Loeb is gay lol' stuff



In order of most to least rantings:

1. Quesada
2. Loeb
3. Bendis


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

I think I rant about Loeb more than Quesada


----------



## NeoDMC (May 9, 2008)

Need to rename this thread "The Other Ultimate Marvel Thread".


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Need to rename this thread "The Other Ultimate Marvel Thread".



Discussion bleed into each other here all the time, a few weeks ago the Ultimate Marvel Thread was basically an SI discussion thread and Marvel stuff was in the DC thread


----------



## Chatulio (May 9, 2008)

The mods have no power here  Except for the occasion GL patrol.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Thunderbolts #120 preview with new page_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

Oh my god

I just came


----------



## Green Lantern (May 9, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> The mods have no power here  Except for the occasion GL patrol.



*hovers overhead*

Nothing much happening here...

*flies off*

(Seriously though- the whole Comic section is pretty much a gigantic convo thread, so I don't mind topic bleeding/leaking into other threads- its far more organic and stimulating then the same boring ish in other parts of NF )


----------



## xingzup19 (May 9, 2008)

We got the best mod here.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> *hovers overhead*
> 
> Nothing much happening here...
> 
> ...


With a good attitude like that and some hard core ass-kissing, you'll make mod someday.









<---- colorblind


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> With a good attitude like that and some hard core ass-kissing, you'll make mod someday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I'm pretty sure ass kissing is all you need.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2008)

So i was gonna finish my "New X-men: Academy X" But the second volume for part 2 "Childhood's end" Is over 100 dollars...so yeah that's out of the question. Anyway for whoever read it how was it? I didn't even finish the first part Academy X, but plan on doing so eventually. But unless HC volumes of Childhood's ends come out i won't be able to get it. So if someone can just post there impressions. Thanks!

Also how is the regular "New X-men" Would fans of both it and uncanny choose Uncanny or New or Astonishing to get? 

I'm leaning towards Uncanny only cause i have a feeling it'll be out soon. I'll have to start at "new age" arc since i can't seem to find all the ones before it. Thanks anyway whoever answerers all this and of course rep if i didn't give you already


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure ass kissing is all you need.



Hey, look at me, a couple of "therapy" sessions with an admin that shall remain nameless and tadah


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> so how is the regular "New X-men" Would fans of both it and uncanny choose Uncanny or New or Astonishing to get?


Regular New X-Men was awesome but for some reason they cancelled it 

I think it just depends on which characters you like more. If you like a great team story with the old school team, go with Astonishing vol 3. If you like epic badassery with the academy students, choose New X-Men.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2008)

Thanks  Wish i can give you more rep but won't let me. Thanks for helping me tho so many times.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

No need for rep. Enjoy the comics.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2008)

Well today i ordered In Tradebook Paper - 

New Avengers Volume 5
New Avengers Volume 6
Amazing Spider-Girl Volume 1
The Road TO Civil War *Mainly For Amazing Spider-man Issues* 
Amazing Spider-man: Civil War

In Hardcover - 
The Runaways Volume 1 

I bought new avengers cause i love em. I bought spidy cause i love his comics. As for Runaways everyone i know who's into comics says there enjoyable and i got it for 20 bucks and it's 18 volumes, nice and big for a good price. 

Anyway if anyone wants to give there opinions on what i bought that would be cool, so i know what to expect. Especially Amazing spider-girl. I read mostly good about the comic but you guys seem to be experts so i want your opinion too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well today i ordered In Tradebook Paper -
> 
> New Avengers Volume 5
> New Avengers Volume 6
> ...


 **


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> **



Thanks. Well i hear runaways is split. Some hate it, some love it. I'll give it a chance.  

As for New avengers glad you like it too. I hear people complain about some of the crew but i like most of the team, actually more then the old avengers. How is mighty avengers though? Any good?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

I don't know why I hate Runaways so much. There are other books out that are very similar which I've enjoyed but I could never enjoy Runaways.

Mighty Avengers got good around issue 7 (I think it was 7...?), before that it was very boring.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

Mighty Avengers is good when none of the actual _Mighty Avengers_ are actually in it


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2008)

^Lol not sure whatcha mean. I plan on collecting it after they release super HC books with the first 12 volumes in it. I hear venom makes a appearance in it which would be cool since i love venom.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)

He means in issue 12-current, the Avengers aren't in the book. It's Nick Fury stuff. Also, it's not Venom, just symbiotes. That was the good part I was talking about.


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks. Well i hear runaways is split. Some hate it, some love it. I'll give it a chance.
> 
> As for New avengers glad you like it too. I hear people complain about some of the crew but i like most of the team, actually more then the old avengers. How is mighty avengers though? Any good?



Don't listen to M0, he's a hater. 

Runaways is incredible and the way Vaughn ends his run on it, is just plain masterful.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

Was the Sensation Spider-Man arc that ran during Civil War any good? It was the one where Chameleon goes after Mary Jane.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2008)

It was alright. Only reason I liked it was because Black Cat is in it


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

I was under the impression that WWH was completely devoid of any positives aside from finishing off Heroes for Hires and starting Herc.  But then I read Aftersmash and the Mini marvels included perfectly summed up the stupidity of WWH plus the strip itself was sheer awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

You have to ask yourself "Self, when has Mini-Marvels NOT been awesome?" 
"..." 
"Hello? Self? I know you're there. I can hear you breating"


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

The Avengers: Initiative WWH was pretty good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

The words "avengers initiative" and "good" cannot be in the same sentence. It's a grammatical error, kinda like not using I before E except after C.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

or when it sounds like an A


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Exactly!


----------



## NeoDMC (May 10, 2008)

Avengers Initative: WWH was only good because it didn't involve Hulk kicking stronger character's asses.

It was basically about introducing the Shadow Initative. But really it wasn't so good that it makes WWH bareble.

LIL_M0 I'm starting to doubt you...you hate Runnaways (I mean I do too, but only after issue 17) and Initative (which is the best thing to come out of Civil War that wasn't already great), or Nova. Yet you like BND.

Something real skeet about that...real skeet 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Skeet or Coitus interruptus, also known as withdrawal or the pull out method, is a method of contraception in which, during sexual intercourse, the penis is removed from the vagina prior to ejaculation, primarily to avoid introducing semen into the vagina. Coitus interruptus may also more generally refer to any extraction of the penis prior to ejaculation during intercourse. This method has been widely used for at least 2,000 years and was used by an estimated 38 million couples worldwide in 1991

Teh moar u know


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Deviate (May 10, 2008)

I'd like to think that Lil Mo does it for the lulz. That way I can still justify thinking he's awesome and repping him all the time.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 10, 2008)

I *know* he's awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah... teh lulz. There's no way I could like such an awesome story as One More Day. Even if it was well drawn, and well written, and had an awesome outcome... Who in their right minds would love such a masterpiece as this?

Seriously, I remember how awesome people said that story was until Peter decided to leave MJ so his aunt could live in the last book. Then there was "zomg it sucks", "Joe Q can't draw", "(insert wasted complaint here)". 

Also, whoever doesn't think (or know) that I'm awesome will get negged...


----------



## Deviate (May 10, 2008)

> Seriously, I remember how awesome people said that story was until Peter decided to leave MJ so his aunt could live in the last book. Then there was "zomg it sucks", "Joe Q can't draw", "(insert wasted complaint here)".



I never thought that story or art was going to be good. At first it bothered me that Peter and MJ would split, but I got over that. Its the method used to separate them. It was half-assed and cheap. Joe Q should never draw humans. The only character that looked awesome was Mephisto; everyone else looked like they were taking dumps all the damn time.

Joe Q should draw a book that has demons for its cast, like Ghost Rider or something. Joe's Peter and MJ looked like they were in worse condition than Aunt May.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2008)

The whole deal about BND is because Marvel was writing Amazing Spidey into a wall. It's meant to be a happy/friendly/light-hearteded comic but Civil War and Back in Black totally threw that idea out the window

So they needed some way to return Spidey back to his original status quo (or sorts), and being the cash cows they are, they thought they could also make a big deal out of it as well to make some extra dosh


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I never thought that story or art was going to be good. At first it bothered me that Peter and MJ would split, but I got over that. Its the method used to separate them. It was half-assed and cheap. Joe Q should never draw humans. *The only character that looked awesome was Mephisto; everyone else looked like they were taking dumps all the damn time.*


His mephisto did look impressive. I also liked the "variant Peters" and his would be daughter... Actually, the only thing that stood out which I didn't like was Aunt May on the first cover (ASM 544). She looked like she was made of play dough. 



Deviate said:


> Joe Q should draw a book that has demons for its cast, like Ghost Rider or something. *Joe's Peter and MJ looked like they were in worse condition than Aunt May. *


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

LilM0 likes Cho, OMD, and Prodigy and doesn't like Cosmo, Runaways, and Nova. Ergo LilM0 is fail of epic proportions. 
**


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

I like Nova issues 4-7, and 10-12.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 10, 2008)

As fail as M0 may be (and he is major fail) he still owns all the rest of you bitches.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

LOL! Wait... What? Have at thee!


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

Also another reason why OMD happened was because it was written into where they had 2 options, make a complete BS plottwist where aunt may lives (they did that before and can't do it again) or b). have spidey kill Kingpin as his emotional state wouldn't allow him to be reasonable and spare him which would taint the character


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Spidey choosing wether ot not to kill The Kingpin wasn't OMD.**


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

no I meant that's why they went and created a 3rd option


----------



## NeoDMC (May 10, 2008)

And him actually doing it would be the greatest chunk of character development ever given to a comic character. It would be on the level of Hal Jordan killing the Guardians of the Universe. And while many people hated Emerald Twilight (I myself thought it was a resonable progression of events, even if it was forced), Spidey Twilight sounds a thousand times better than OMD.

Or god forbid, may we one day come to accept OMD (like Emerald Twilight).


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no I meant that's why they went and created a 3rd option


LOL! I win. Quote and read my post again.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2008)

So with BND is spidy doing good? I'm trying to catch up but my order won't be here till thursday and then i still gotta buy more after it, lol. So after the events of OMD *Which i read about but haven't read the comics* Is it back to normal adventures?


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Also another reason why OMD happened was because it was written into where they had 2 options, make a complete BS plottwist where aunt may lives (they did that before and can't do it again) or b). have spidey kill Kingpin as his emotional state wouldn't allow him to be reasonable and spare him which would taint the character



OMD did NOT have to happen. They should have just let Aunt May die and be done with it.



LIL_M0 said:


> Spidey choosing wether ot not to kill The Kingpin wasn't OMD





LIL_M0 said:


> LOL! I win. Quote and read my post again.



Copying me eh punk?

Aunt May should've died. She's one of the most useless, inconsequential characters in the 616 Marvelverse.

**


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

Though you DO know Emerald Twilight was retconned in order to make fans accept Hal easier right?

also badish news, McKellen isn't going to be making any appearences in the magneto movie


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 10, 2008)

Was initially upset at hearing McKellen wouldn't be in it, but after reading the article, I'm fine with it.


I just heard about _Captain America: White_.  This has four things I love: Jeph Loeb, Tim Sale, Captain America, and awesomeness.  I can tell this will be epic on a grand scale.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Copying me eh punk?
> 
> Aunt May should've died. She's one of the most useless, inconsequential characters in the 616 Marvelverse.
> 
> **


I agree. May should've died. My first post in the OMD thread was something along the lines of "Peter is selfish and needs to man up and accept the fact that people die" but they saved her and it was an interesting story. **Though people complain about it, what are they gonna do about it? Nothing! Anyways, MJ has super powers now. That a lot better than being in love.


----------



## The Rook (May 11, 2008)

Isn't there still a chance Jackpot isn't MJ?


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2008)

Yeah pretty much


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

Sure there is. Actually, it'd be pretty funny if "the Spidey team" designed Jackpot to resemble MJ for teh lulz.


----------



## The Rook (May 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sure there is. Actually, it'd be pretty funny if "the Spidey team" designed Jackpot to resemble MJ for teh lulz.


A completely unrelated character would be awesome.  I hope an MJ storyline doesn't show up for awhile.  The reasoning behind OMD may have been dumb but the story itself wasn't bad.  BND has had a couple crappy storylines but it has made things easier for Spider-Man storylines in the future.  I don't care about the continuity changes or the "magic" issue, as long as writers don't get hung up over it.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2008)

MJ is coming back this summer, right before the Anti-Venom storyline.


----------



## The Rook (May 11, 2008)

Does that make sense to anyone?  If you are making a controversial move like BND, wouldn't it make more sense to simply let the story continue as opposed to fixating on what's been done?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

The Rook said:


> A completely unrelated character would be awesome. I hope an MJ storyline doesn't show up for awhile. The reasoning behind OMD may have been dumb but the story itself wasn't bad. BND has had a couple crappy storylines but it has made things easier for Spider-Man storylines in the future. I don't care about the continuity changes or the "magic" issue, as long as writers don't get hung up over it.


The Rook--->  <---Lil' Mo


Deviate said:


> MJ is coming back this summer, right before the Anti-Venom storyline.


I thought Anti Vrenom was after the Norman Osborn story. 


The Rook said:


> Does that make sense to anyone? If you are making a controversial move like BND, wouldn't it make more sense to simply let the story continue as opposed to fixating on what's been done?


I agree. If I wrote for Spider-Man, Mary Jane wouldn't be refferenced to or make an appearance for at least a five years... but she'd only talk to Peter over the phone, long distance. Also I'd never mention Mephisto again. There'd be no need to. He's claimed his "prize", so his chapter in the story is over. That would sink it into everyones head that the change was concrete.


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2008)

so yeah 

according to latest info

Thor is Tyler Durden


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

Tyler Durden... Wasn't that the guy who played Sabretooth?


----------



## mow (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2008)

Brad Pitt, as in Fight Club


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2008)

LOL that was scary


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

Cass Toons ftw!


----------



## xingzup19 (May 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so yeah
> 
> according to latest info
> 
> Thor is Tyler Durden



You got a link for this?


----------



## Gooba (May 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Tyler Durden... Wasn't that the guy who played Sabretooth?


You need to go read/watch Fight Club _right. now._  That was Tyler Mane btw.


----------



## mow (May 11, 2008)

wtf, Pitt? why the bloody hell do they wanna hand it to brad pitt?  I love brad espically in snatch and fight club, but everythign else he has touched is sizzilign shite! get  famous for playing  in HBO's Rome . he'd nail the bit like you wouldnt believe!




bitches dont know bout my mspaint skillz


----------



## Gooba (May 11, 2008)

Holy shit.  I just thought of this in the middle of posting about why I didn't want Brad Pitt as Thor.  

The Avengers movie would be Brad Pitt and Ed Norton together again, as two guys who would fucking _love _a Fight Club.



bitches dont know bout my imageshack skillz


----------



## mow (May 11, 2008)

why you...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2008)

Gooba ended this thread

Close please


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 11, 2008)

He was good in 12 Monkeys too. He can act just fine, it's choosing scripts he sucks at.

Alright, I have to admit I'm curious about MJ with powers, so I googled "Jackpot." One thing I don't understand is how, if it is MJ, wouldn't they recognize each other? Isn't the BND concept that "everything happened except the marriage?" That would mean they were still together for years and yet they don't recognize voices? Body language? Why the hell is BND so damn absurd?


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

Brad Pitt, Samuel L. Jackson, Edward Norton, and Robert Downey Jr. as the Avengers.

F#CKING WIN!!!! 

Now if/when they bring Captain America into the mix, who will play him?


----------



## Segan (May 11, 2008)

It's gotta be a tough and tall blonde, that's for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2008)

Why Brad Pitt? I hate that dude  Other choices are fine


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

I vote Stephen Colbert. 

Its funny because in Ultimates, Brad Pitt was gonna play Captain America.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2008)

I would masturbate to a Brad Thor


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought Anti Vrenom was after the Norman Osborn story.



they're going to happen at the same time.  At the start of the Arc, the Thunderbolts go after Spidey.  Anti-Venom comes and Gargan-Venom calls in Osborn.


----------



## Gooba (May 11, 2008)

Actually, I think Brad Pitt would make a better Cap than Thor, just because of the size thing.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

Isn't Brad really small while Cap is taller than 6'?

How about Loren Dean or James Caviezel as Captain America?


----------



## Agmaster (May 11, 2008)

Thor should be Titan from American Gladiators.




article

Or Triple H.  As Ultimate Thor.

They even both use hammers.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 11, 2008)

I don't know man. Better to cast an actor than a look-alike, I think.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

taken from wikipedia


*Spoiler*: __ 



In adulthood, as a wealthy financier, Obadiah Stane became the president and CEO of his own company, Stane International, as a munitions dealer. He also had a business partnership with the late Howard Stark, before Stark and his wife died in a car accident. Stane turned his sights on acquiring control of Stark International, the industrial corporation he had worked with, now owned by Stark's son, Tony (Iron Man). Stane had his agents, the Chessmen, attack Stark Industries and assault Stark's confidant, James Rhodes.[1] He also confronted Tony Stark in person.[2] Stane also set up Indries Moomji as Stark's lover without Stark knowing that Moomji was actually the Chessmen's Queen. While all of this was occurring, Stane and his associates conspired to lock Stark International out of various business deals. Stark eventually learned that Stane was the mastermind behind these attacks, but was unable to confront him. The assaults on Stark, his business, and his friend pushed Stark to the edge, and when Stark was scorned by Stane and then spurned by Moomji, he catastrophically relapsed into alcoholism.[3] With the help of S.H.I.E.L.D., Stane succeeded in buying out Stark International, which he then renamed to Stane International. Stark, having fallen off the wagon, relinquished his armor to Jim Rhodes and disappeared to be a homeless vagrant. Rhodes became the new Iron Man while ignoring Stane's demands to relinquish the armor. Stane was thwarted by Rhodes, as the new Iron Man, in his attempt to take over the Iron Man battle-suits.[4]

Stane proceeded in manufacturing and supplying munitions and weapons to S.H.I.E.L.D. and others who could pay for them. But, when Tony Stark left, he left behind notes and information on the Iron Man armor. These notes were far from complete and without Stark's mind, they were hard to analyze, but Stane assigned a team of scientists to these notes and working from this, they created the Iron Monger armor which, according to Stane, was "far superior to Stark's Iron Man armor". He even thought of either selling them to the highest bidder or creating an army of them and using them to "take over any country he wanted". He said that this last idea was particularly interesting.

Stane assigned the Termite to sabotage another business rival.[5] He also formed an alliance with Madame Masque.[6]


[edit] Retaliation
While a vagrant, Stark befriended a pregnant homeless woman. She died in childbirth, but Stark promised to protect the child. This vow helped pull Stark out of his alcoholic state. When Stark recovered, he built a new suit of Iron Man armor, creating what was then the pinnacle of armor design, the Silver Centurion armor; he also founded a new, successful computer company, Circuits Maximus. Stane ordered the abduction of Bethany Cabe, and was revealed as Madame Masque's lover. He sent the Circuits Breaker to attack Circuits Maximus, and realized that the "new" Iron Man was really Tony Stark. Upon learning of his rival's recovery, Stane decided to attack Stark continually again. Stane exchanged the minds of Madame Masque and Bethany Cabe. He also had Happy Hogan, Pepper Potts, and Bambi Arbogast kidnapped, and then killed Morley Erwin by blowing up Circuits Maximus[7]. Stane believed that these losses would drive Stark back into alcoholism, but a confrontation with Erwin's sister at the hospital instead inspired Stark to use the new 'Silver Centurion' armor and take the fight to Stane once again.

His confidence and resolution renewed, Stark confronted Stane on the property of Stane International and defeated Stane's agents, including the Chessmen, who had proven a match for his previous armor. Stane donned the Iron Monger armor and confronted Stark personally. The Iron Monger was more powerful than the previous Iron Man armor, but not the Silver Centurion model, which included such features as the ability to absorb the heat from the Iron Monger's thermal rays and channel it into the armor's own energy supplies. Stane tried to defeat Stark by tricking him into entering a room where Happy, Pepper, and Bambi were being held in suspended animation tanks that could sustain them for months; the walls of the room were covered with photo-electric cells that would trigger a circuit sending two hundred thousand volts into their bodies if Stark moved, leaving him with no choice but to stand in the room and starve to death to keep them alive. Fortunately, however, the room's power source was located directly opposite where Stark was standing, allowing him to use the weapons in his chest-plate to destroy the power source.

Having freed his friends, Stark then confronted Stane again, who was holding his last card: the baby of the woman who Stark had befriended while on skid row. Stane told Stark to remove his helmet or he would crush the homeless woman's baby between his palms. Stark, having detected interfering frequencies in his armor's systems throughout the battle, deduced that Stane wasn't experienced enough to pilot the armor without some help in the form of an external computer. He used his armor's pulse bolts to destroy the nearby building that contained that computer, causing Stane's Iron Monger armor to seize up and fall to the ground as Stark swooped in to catch the baby; since Stane based the armor on Stark's old designs, Stark knew that the armor would freeze if it lost the control of an outside source. Stane then removed his helmet and confronted Stark. When Stark told Stane that it was all over and he was defeated, Stane said that he had one thing left; the ability to deprive Stark of the enjoyment he'd receive in his enemy's humiliation and defeat. Refusing to be arrested and humiliated, he then raised his hand to the side of his head and, using the repulsor ray beam, disintegrated his skull.[8] Stark was later able to obtain complete control over his own company, which he renamed Stark Enterprises.




Does anyone know what issues of Iron Man these stories take place in?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 11, 2008)

Lol long quote. That happens over a long series of issues and incorporates the whole Stane thing, Demon in a Bottle and Stark Wars/Armor Wars. Stark Wars/Armor Wars ends at 232. Stane came much earlier, in the 150s maybe? Like I said, a long series of issues.


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> No, that's who apparently is RUMORED to be playing him.
> 
> Can't think of anyone who should play him, but I want an actor who can give an award worthy performance as Captain America.  The character deserves that.
> 
> ...



Sorry but your list needed a fixing.

I took out Moonstone and Radioactive Man because you picking Vin Diesal to play a Chinese guy is like picking Drew Carrey to play Shaft and both of them aren't important enough to be put in a 2 hour movie

Oh and Venom, Osborn, and Bullseye already have actors.


----------



## Gooba (May 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Thor should be Titan from American Gladiators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that after Iron Man they want people who can actually act, instead of just people who can look the part and blow stuff up.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

Oh, agreed.  I hate people who cast purely on looks.  Reminds me of all the people who were angry because fan-choice Tom Selleck didn't play IronMan.

Newslash: he's over 60!


Spy_Smasher said:


> Lol long quote. That happens over a long series of issues and incorporates the whole Stane thing, Demon in a Bottle and Stark Wars/Armor Wars. Stark Wars/Armor Wars ends at 232. Stane came much earlier, in the 150s maybe? Like I said, a long series of issues.



Um, Obadiah dies in issue 200.  So I don't see how the story could take place past that issue.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 11, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Sorry but your list needed a fixing.
> 
> I took out Moonstone and Radioactive Man because you picking Vin Diesal to play a Chinese guy is like picking Drew Carrey to play Shaft and both of them aren't important enough to be put in a 2 hour movie
> 
> Oh and Venom, Osborn, and Bullseye already have actors.



Alright...Spider-Man 1 was...alright..

But using actors that took part in Daredevil and Spider-Man 3 is insane.

I didn't know we still liked the Spider-Man movies?

Edit:

Also if you think something as insignificant as "dieing" can stop a character from appearing, then you don't know jack about comics.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

Well thanks for quoting sylar on that, otherwise I never would have read his post and had the chance to correct him.

1. The Venom in Spiderman 3 was Eddie Brock, while the Venom in Thunderbolts is Marc Gargan.  New Venom, new actor.

2. Collin had a horrible performance as Bullseye.  So, I want a new actor.

3. Who cares if the actor playing Radioactive Man isn't Chinese?  Collin played Bullseye, but he isn't American, yet I don't see you complaining about that.

4. You clearly know nothing about Thunderbolts if you call Radioactive Man and Moonstone unimportant.  That, or as usual, you're trying to start shit.   Shame on you.

5. I want new actors to play the characters to seperate them from their past cinematic performances.  I want a new turn.  That, and I wasn't impressed with Dafoe's performance as Osborne.

6. You don't need to bother replying to my post.  You're on my ignore list, your post will be blocked from my view.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

1 -ok
2 - Iliked his completely over the top take on it, made me chuckle.
3 - it's because he's characteristically and classically chinese, it's one of this traits
5 - Marvel wants all the current movies to be part of the continuity
6 - that's just mean, Sylar is an ok guy


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> 5 - Marvel wants all the current movies to be part of the continuity


Then why is it the next Punisher and Hulk movies have different actors from their predessesor?  Tell me, because this Marvel wanting continuinity in their movies is news to me.

Also note that early on in Thunderbolts, Norman looks remarkebly like Tommy Lee Jones.  It's almost as if the team was making a statement: we want Jones as Osborne in the movie!  And who am I to argue with them?


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Alright...Spider-Man 1 was...alright..
> 
> But using actors that took part in Daredevil and Spider-Man 3 is insane.
> 
> ...



Daredevil was awful, but Colin Farrel was excellent as Bullseye. Also I never said anything about not having them in the movie if they died in the movies. 

BTW as bad Spiderman 3 was, the fights were awesome so I can forgive some of the other stuff. 



CaptainAWB said:


> Well thanks for quoting sylar on that, otherwise I never would have read his post and had the chance to correct him.
> 
> 1. The Venom in Spiderman 3 was Eddie Brock, while the Venom in Thunderbolts is Marc Gargan.  New Venom, new actor.
> 
> ...



Putting someone on ignore = pussing out.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Then why is it the next Punisher and Hulk movies have different actors from their predessesor?  Tell me, because this Marvel wanting continuinity in their movies is news to me.



It's a recent move on Marvel's part.  Also Tom Jane hated the Punisher 2 script so he backed out and Eric Bana had a one movie contract and decided not to renew.  Which is why all current actors have multi movie + spin contracts.  But for them ost part if a person played a marvel character they're stuck as that guy, which means if New Avengers is done Marvel will drag Tobey and Hugh for it.



> Also note that early on in Thunderbolts, *Norman looks remarkebly like Tommy Lee Jones.*  It's almost as if the team was making a statement: we want Jones as Osborne in the movie!  And who am I to argue with them?



that's intentional



Sylar said:


> Putting someone on ignore = pussing out.



indeed. And if anything Sylar has a more justified reason for blocking AWB than the other way around


----------



## Gooba (May 11, 2008)

> 2. Collin had a horrible performance as Bullseye. So, I want a new actor.


As much as that movie was a steaming pile of dung, I thought Bullseye was the one bright spot.  I'd love Collin back, just lose Bennifer (omg the same nickname works again!).


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

This is what Kilowog took out of his post.


> indeed only reason to put someone on ignore would be for a completely moronic troll that never bothers to argue intellegently or just spams posts.


Uh, what?

I'm sorry, but if I don't like someone on this forum, I'm not going to endure whatever crap they have to spew.  I like to think that the choice to walk away from an annoyance rather than argue, fight, or debate with it like you have no choice is the wiser choice.  I'd say enduring it is the moronic choice.



> indeed. And if anything Sylar has a more justified reason for blocking AWB than the other way around


Whatever.  If he adds me to his ignore list, all the better I guess.

If you like to start shit, I don't want to read any of your posts.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

I don't like starting **** I just call stuff as I sees it, I'm typically laid backish here.  Oh and just to put it out there your sig disturbs my dreams 
ok I'm done now


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

> I don't like starting ****


You misunderstand, I wasn't reffering to you when I said that.


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I'm sorry, but if I don't like someone on this forum, I'm not going to endure whatever crap they have to spew.  I like to think that the choice to walk away from an annoyance rather than argue, fight, or debate with it like you have no choice is the wiser choice.  I'd say enduring it is the moronic choice.
> 
> 
> Whatever.  If he adds me to his ignore list, all the better I guess.
> ...



I'm so sorry that you apparently think that disagreeing with someone is starting sh#t. I am so sorry that I have somehow hurt your feelings by being a mean person. I will be sending you a Linkin Park CD in order to earn your forgiveness because your opinion means the world to me.
**


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

Something I just realized.  If Marvel really does want continuinity in their movies, then there can't be a Thunderbolts movie, considering Osborne is dead.  And I doubt any director would have him ressurected in the Marvel movieverse just to lead a superteam. (Then again, there's always classic Thunderbolts)

Oh, and Jeri Ryan has to play Black Widow if she appears in any movie.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

Yeah Busiek's Thunderbolts would get the priority when making a Tbolts film.

Though 616 Norman did "die" the same way he did in the film and he's still kicking


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2008)

linkage


and I can see Pitt playing Blake or Olsen the actualy thor body could be CG or something but I still don't know the kind of story they could pull for Thor since all the great thor books either

1) Have A LOT OF FUCKING ISSUES
2) Have a lot of Background mythology involoved
3) Alot of Issues / Mythology / other characters
4) All of the Above
5) See 4


----------



## Gooba (May 11, 2008)

I could see them including a lot of Mythology in his story and it working well.


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2008)

the other thing is a villain,

Loki will be there thats a given, but who he will work through is a mystery


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

If they do Loki, they should use Ultimate Loki's intro


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 11, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Um, Obadiah dies in issue 200.  So I don't see how the story could take place past that issue.


Um, then figure it out yourself. 



CaptainAWB said:


> 3. Who cares if the actor playing Radioactive Man isn't Chinese?  Collin played Bullseye, but he isn't American, yet I don't see you complaining about that.
> 
> 5. I want new actors to play the characters to seperate them from their past cinematic performances.  I want a new turn.  That, and I wasn't impressed with Dafoe's performance as Osborne.


Well, a white guy playing an asian guy is a bit different than a Scotsman playing an American. Having said that, I agree with you. We've already seen a black Kingpin and a black Nick Fury (though there is some precedence there as we all know). As far as Dafoe goes, what more could you possibly want? He owned that character.



CaptainAWB said:


> Then why is it the next Punisher and Hulk movies have different actors from their predessesor?  Tell me, because this Marvel wanting continuinity in their movies is news to me.


They have new actors becuase Marvel wants to separate them from their terrible predecessor movies. However, with their successful franchises, like Spider-man they would want to retain the characters. 

Marvel insiders have repeatedly explained that Marvel wants a _movie continuity_ for the _movies they produce themselves_ so that when they make team movies, like the Avengers, they can use the same actors as in the solo movies. So this wouldn't effect Bullseye or Goblin, because those franchises were not Marvel produced. Those characters, _if they could be used at all_, would be played by different actors. However, all of the new franchises, starting with Iron Man, are Marvel produced.



CaptainAWB said:


> Something I just realized.  If Marvel really does want continuinity in their movies, then there can't be a Thunderbolts movie, considering Osborne is dead.


lol There have been plenty of other Thunderbolts aside from Osborne. I know there's a lot of T-bolts wank around here, but the best T-bolts were the original Busiek T-bolts.


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2008)

Masters of Evil REPRESENT BITCHES!


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2008)

Marvel has a new Daredevil film in scripting, Marvel is apparently only accepting scripts that are at least partly based on "Born Again" from what I hear.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2008)

*placing Sylar and Captain AWB on ignore.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> If they do Loki, they should use Ultimate Loki's intro



The "Is he? Is he not?" thing yes, the being able to manipulate the entire European Union...being that powerful, but then being easily defeated by a _really _strong hammer blow...yeah just didn't flow well with me.

Speaking of which, I hated the introduction of female Loki in Thor.

I was waiting for Loki to return in some badass way at the head of some massive conspiracy against the Initative or some such (616 Grand Theft America). But no...fucking Skrulls.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Thor should be Titan from American Gladiators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell? Look slike a damn Land drawing



NeoDMC said:


> Speaking of which, I hated the introduction of female Loki in Thor.



Lies. You were fapping

I was watching you


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *placing Sylar and Captain AWB on ignore.



Pussy.


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2008)

they don't care about Ang Lee Hulk because it was shit

and you don't have to debate with people if they aren't on ignore you just ignore they're posts without using the forums help


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> The "Is he? Is he not?" thing yes, the being able to manipulate the entire European Union...being that powerful, but then being easily defeated by a _really _strong hammer blow...yeah just didn't flow well with me.
> 
> Speaking of which, I hated the introduction of female Loki in Thor.
> 
> I was waiting for Loki to return in some badass way at the head of some massive conspiracy against the Initative or some such (616 Grand Theft America). But no...fucking Skrulls.



he didn't beat him with his hammer, he sent him to Odin to get his raep on 

still the whole plotline was awesome, gotta admit.  Even a lot of people where starting to doubt Ultimate Thor


----------



## xingzup19 (May 12, 2008)

Hell, I doubted him. 




At first.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 12, 2008)

At the end of the first part of Ultimates 2...you kinda know that Thor was right.

I mean he may be insane, but that doesn't change the fact that he was right about Fury wanting to use the Ultimates to cockslap the Middle East.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 12, 2008)

I fainted when I read the page spread where he summons the warriors of Valhalla.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2008)

Wasn't there an EIGHT PAGE SPREAD where everyone goes to fight Loki? That was sheer awesomeness


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wasn't there an EIGHT PAGE SPREAD where everyone goes to fight Loki? That was sheer awesomeness



Yup, and that was the primary reason for the delay. It took FOREVER to color it.

But it was awesome seeing Pietro in like 30 places at once.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 12, 2008)

Sig worthy...really


----------



## xingzup19 (May 12, 2008)

I could hang that on my bedroom wall.


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2008)

I could take that under my blanket...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2008)

I would quite happily tattoo all over my body and walk around buck naked


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 12, 2008)

Rumour on the grapevine is that Triple H is in talks for Thor.

If true, yay or nay?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 12, 2008)

I SAY THEEE *NAYYYYYY*!!!!!!


----------



## Sylar (May 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rumour on the grapevine is that Triple H is in talks for Thor.
> 
> If true, yay or nay?



I heard Brad Pitt.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 12, 2008)

Hell nay!  I don't think he even looks like Thor.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2008)

Wisdom MAX is fucking awesome, read it nao  It's so awesome Captain Britain only appears in 2 pages


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2008)

I just realized that Ben Grimm and Hagrid from Harry Potter feel extremly alike


----------



## Arishem (May 13, 2008)

I just finished Iron Man: The Inevitable, and it was pretty good IMO. Ghost was my favorite villain out of the ones featured in the mini. Spymaster's obsession with Tony was just plain creepy. It also was a shame that Living Laser didn't remain free; he reminded me of the Anti-Spiral from TTGL. The guy's power is just too broken. Hopefully they will use them again since this business with Mandarin is done.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, that was a pretty good series, if I remember correctly. I think I liked the art. I also agree about Living Laser. A classic IM villain who should be brought back.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I just realized that Ben Grimm and Hagrid from Harry Potter feel extremly alike



One's a gentle giant, the other's a brawl-loving jew.

What's the similarity?


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2008)

FTR, Living Laser is part of the Hood's syndicate.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 13, 2008)

Hood still has a Syndicate?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 13, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Arishem (May 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> FTR, Living Laser is part of the Hood's syndicate.



Did they ever give an explanation for how he escaped Tony's prison?


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Did they ever give an explanation for how he escaped Tony's prison?



Was that the Raft?

Otherwise, no.


----------



## Arishem (May 13, 2008)

Nah, at the end of Iron Man: The Inevitable, Tony recaptured Living Laser and put him into a machine designed to keep him from reforming. I guess they'll explain why he's free later, assuming the writer was even privy to that fact.  CONTINUITY!


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Nah, at the end of Iron Man: The Inevitable, Tony recaptured Living Laser and put him into a machine designed to keep him from reforming. I guess they'll explain why he's free later, assuming the writer was even privy to that fact.  CONTINUITY!



The Hood is just that awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 13, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Did they ever give an explanation for how he escaped Tony's prison?



You know that prisons never work for extended periods of time right?


----------



## The Rook (May 14, 2008)

As long as he has "magic" on his side, he is invincible in the MU.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 14, 2008)

Didn't MODOK transform him into a form of energy that was pretty much useless?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2008)

How the hell did I miss that? You know, that's really disappointing. There could've been a good Iron Man story there that now doesn't get to happen. I know that no one else gives a shit, but Iron Fans would've liked it. It's not like the Hood bullshit needed him.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> How the hell did I miss that? You know, that's really disappointing. There could've been a good Iron Man story there that now doesn't get to happen. I know that no one else gives a shit, but Iron Fans would've liked it. It's not like the Hood bullshit needed him.



What's really disapointing is that some of the guys in the Hood's crew were capable of taking on the New Avengers by themselves and yet they still get owned hard by Strange's Deus ex crap.


----------



## Hellion (May 14, 2008)

Um I just want to say that Tunderbolts had me gasping on one page and laughing the next page. I am pretty sure that it will end up in the OWNED thread


----------



## xingzup19 (May 14, 2008)

Post it there!


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Um I just want to say that Tunderbolts had me gasping on one page and laughing the next page. I am pretty sure that it will end up in the OWNED thread



Do not f#ck with Norman Osborn.


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

Why has every one suddenly hoped on Normies dick?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2008)

You're back, eh? OBD too?


----------



## Amuro (May 14, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Why has every one suddenly hoped on Normies dick?



Read Thunderbolts 120 and you'll see why.

Holy shit what an awesome issue, i couldn't stop laughing at the last page.

Thunderbolts is the only thing good i can think of that came out of Civil War.


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> You're back, eh? OBD too?



Na im perm banned


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2008)

Ouch. **


----------



## jimmbo (May 14, 2008)

i used to be a Marvel Comics fiend until i have seen the light...
This light was the lightbulb beaming into my wallet after finding out that all of my money was going to Marvel Comics.
So after the non-mysterious light gave me a wake up call I decided to go with manga because now in my opinion American styled comics are just about who has the biggest muscles, except Batman. Batman was and will always be the best. no offense to anyone who disagrees with me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

I saw that light too. Then I stopped buying comics and started ordering trade paperbacks**. It's much cheaper. 


I'm offended


----------



## Id (May 14, 2008)

I saw the light and found “***”, and started to “**”. Now I don’t spend money on comics or manga at all!!

Shounen can suck major horse balls at time, especially with shitty liner characters like Obito. hope no one is offended


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I also ******* comics from ***.  So I save a bunch of money. I figure if I spend 20 bucks a month on internet, I might as well get something out of it,

I'm even more offended by Id


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Na im perm banned



That's a shame. 
**


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2008)

I'm offended by anyone who thinks that Batman was and will always be the best. Thank God there's no one like that.

Also, despite *******, I still somehow manage to spend assloads of money on comics. I just like reading them on paper best.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Why has every one suddenly hoped on Normies dick?


Cause it's the "cool thing" to do. Sorta like snorting lines in the 70's


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2008)

Or polio in the thirties.


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Cause it's the "cool thing" to do. Sorta like snorting lines in the 70's



So who is Normies opposite....you know the one no one likes? The VIRGIN 

ps....half u bitches owe me reap


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Or polio in the thirties.


I laughed so fucking hard at this, in fact, I'm still laughing. :rofl

**EDIT*
I owe you rep, but not sentry.


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

DAMN YOY SYLAR....DAMN YOA


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

I gave you your reap.


----------



## The Sentry (May 14, 2008)

^^Yeh anally


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

TBolts #120 was FUCKING AWESOME.

Everyone who speaks *actually *against it will get a neg, I'm serious.  Seriously every page had funny lines and Osborn is the man.

"Cancer can be fun, you get drugs"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

I liked this issue of Thunderbolts (mailny because of teh lulz), but the Caged Angels arc and the oneshots stories have been such a bore.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

I must admit it's a far cry from Faith in Monsters, though I still like this arc


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

I just liked how the nameless guard beat the sh#t out of Chen.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I must admit it's a far cry from Faith in Monsters, though I still like this arc


I just don't get the point. They came home after a mission and went crazy. 



Sylar said:


> I just liked how the nameless guard beat the sh#t out of Chen.


Yeah, that's the part I was talking about.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 14, 2008)

Thunderbolts was incredible.  No doubt about it, the biggest comic book this week.


----------



## Deviate (May 14, 2008)

Was Chen really gonna go ape shit and kill everyone? I found that page very random, but awesome at the same time.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 14, 2008)

I thought he was being sarcastic, but I think they psychics are going into overdrive to make everyone batshit insane.


----------



## Id (May 14, 2008)

Is that Nate Grey (X-Man) ??/?/


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Was Chen really gonna go ape shit and kill everyone? I found that page very random, but awesome at the same time.



The psychics were messing with his head. Like they were messing with Moonstone's.


----------



## Deviate (May 14, 2008)

That makes sense


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I liked this issue of Thunderbolts (mailny because of teh lulz), but the Caged Angels arc and the oneshots stories have been such a bore.



The one shots weren't written by Ellis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

Ellis wrote Caged Agels.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Yeah but you're gay


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

That is the most juvenile comeback/insult ever...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Not when it comes to insulting Caged Angels


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

@ OLPP - 

Anyways I thought the One-shots were _ok_, Desperate Measures and Reasons in Madness were my favorite though.

The guy who wrote them is taking over once Ellis leaves.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> The guy who wrote them is taking over once Ellis leaves.


That's what worries me.

On one hand, I understand that a one-shot and an ongoing series can be very different, and the new guy might do a good job on Thunderbolts.  On the other hand, I  fear the new guy's work on the ongoing series will be just like his work on Reason in Madness.  That one-shot could have been the guy' showing an example of what his work on TB will be like, and that scares me.

So anyone know if Warren Ellis has another project planned for now?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 15, 2008)

Ellis is always working on like nine million things.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2008)

Id said:


> Is that Nate Grey (X-Man) ??/?/



Rogue and Gambit's son from X:Men The End


----------



## The Sentry (May 15, 2008)

Id said:


> Is that Nate Grey (X-Man) ??/?/



No its Gambit and Rougues son


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2008)

Captain America 38 preview


*Spoiler*: __ 
















CaptainAWB said:


> That's what worries me.  On one hand, I understand that a one-shot and an ongoing series can be very different, and the new guy might do a good job on Thunderbolts.  On the other hand, I  fear the new guy's work on the ongoing series will be just like his work on Reason in Madness.  That one-shot could have been the guy' showing an example of what his work on TB will be like, and that scares me.



Point of the one shots were to take a look at 2 characters at a time so that he could get a feel of them and establish some relationships between the characters and plant seeds for his run without stepping on Ellis' toes. (though the Penance/Bullseye one was writen by Jenkins).  Anyways I like gage as a writer, Union Jack and some of his other stuff were ok.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> @ OLPP -



God seriously. I thought you've been here long enough to know how I post



> Anyways I thought the One-shots were _ok_, Desperate Measures and Reasons in Madness were my favorite though.
> 
> The guy who wrote them is taking over once Ellis leaves.



Only reason you liked Desperate Measures was because Songbird was going to get it on


----------



## NeoDMC (May 15, 2008)

Id said:


> Is that Nate Grey (X-Man) ??/?/



JESUS FUCK!!!

I thought I'd seen the last of that fucking stupid ass timeline, but no...we are subjected, once again, to the fucking tree of life bullshit X-Men: The End.

I hate Claremont, he is too fucking old to write anymore. Marvel needs to put him down.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 15, 2008)

Forgot to mention some things an associate of mine told me about what a few Marvel personels confirmed at a con:

Kelly's doing a run on Spider-Man this year. Absolute possibility of Hercules vs. Ares vs. Thor vs. Sentry, and Marvel Apes confirmed.

Don't know if any of this is new to you though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Forgot to mention some things an associate of mine told me about what a few Marvel personels confirmed at a con:
> 
> Kelly's doing a run on Spider-Man this year. *Absolute possibility of Hercules vs. Ares vs. Thor vs. Sentry, and Marvel Apes confirmed.*
> 
> Don't know if any of this is new to you though.



Oh that is so ten types of awesome


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Only reason you liked Desperate Measures was because Songbird was going to get it on



 I think you're talking about Breaking Point, Desperate Measures was when Bullseye and Penance go after Americop and Bullseye stabs Robbie in the head to power him up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

Oh that's right. I thought they were all pretty shoddy so I got confused

You still liked Breaking Point though


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

So Runaways is gonna be pushed back even beyond SI's tie in


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

ok but if you start another Whedon rant I swear to god I will neg you


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

No, I realize now that I was really frustrated because I felt like my relationship with the characters was dying and the fact that the one other work of whedon (atonishing) was being delayed too, made me think he was to blame.
But I realise now, that it's the artist fault, and I will be in the lookout for other of his works from now on.


So, obviously a girl named Screwball, whose main skil is parkour and e-lebrity would be >>> FireLord 

That's some guuud writing mr Quesada


----------



## The Sentry (May 16, 2008)

Thor vs The Sentry.....omfg i think i just came


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

Not really. I mean, Thor would bring his game up, but he'dd win.


Two beefy aryans smacking each other around with THE mjolnir involved

I'dd buy two issues of those


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I hate Claremont, he is too fucking old to write anymore. Marvel needs to put him down.


I agree. Genext was so freaking lame.


----------



## The Sentry (May 16, 2008)

The power of 1000 suns vs The Odin Force.
White POWA


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

And then it got ughly


----------



## The Sentry (May 16, 2008)

Who's ugly?
Speaking of white powa....why dont any black comic book characters have super strenght, speed , and flight all in one? Seriosly imagine if a black superman.....AWESOME


----------



## xingzup19 (May 16, 2008)

I'm thinking...

Superman: Tangent's Reign?


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Who's ugly?
> Speaking of white powa....why dont any black comic book characters have super strenght, speed , and flight all in one? Seriosly imagine if a black superman.....AWESOME


On marvel alone

Super Strength
BattleStar
Blade
Isaiah Bradley
Darwin
Deathlok
Goliath
Goblyn
Heather Hudson
Hybrid
Kasper cole
Luke Cage
Maxam
Misty Knight
Monica Rambeau
The Living Mummy
Patriot
Phastos
Rage
War Machine
Wild Streak

Flight/Superspeed
Brother Vodoo
Cloak
Darwin
Falcon
Storm
Sunspot
Synch
Delroy Garret
War Machine
Wildstreak


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 16, 2008)

Oh, you youngsters. 

Back in the mid-90s there was a shared-ownership DC comics imprint called Milestone which featured mainly non-white characters. One of the featured characters was called Icon, and he was a black, Superman-level hero. His comic was actually pretty good. Also, he crossed over with Superman. 

Milestone eventually folded like most of those mid-90s imprints, but one character, Static, lived on in cartoon form as Static Shock.

One day I'm gonna add Milestone to my Dead Universe Project, but it's gonna be a while because I've got a bunch of scanning to do.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

Static Shock rocked my socks back and forth. Yeah, looking back it was defnitly a 90's only cartoon, but man, was it great at the time.
I trully loved it, but never got so far as to the part where the blonde sidekick also got superpowers.. What gives


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Who's ugly?
> Speaking of white powa....why dont any black comic book characters have super strenght, speed , and flight all in one? Seriosly imagine if a black superman.....AWESOME


John Stewart. That guy can do anything he sets his mind will to do.


----------



## The Sentry (May 16, 2008)

John Stewart? The most hated GL


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

Where'd you get 'most hated' from?


----------



## The Sentry (May 16, 2008)

I remember when he was in the JL cartoon as the GL everyone wanted any other GL but him


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

Don't you mean "the most awesome"?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

Who is 'everyone'?


----------



## The Sentry (May 16, 2008)

Everyone is GL fans


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2008)

People wanted Hal and it pissed off all of the Hal fans.


----------



## The Sentry (May 16, 2008)

Exactly...out of all the human GL...John Stewart is the most hated and destested and ridiculed....cos he has no "imagination"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 16, 2008)

How is that everyone?


----------



## The Sentry (May 16, 2008)

^^^^^^Magic


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2008)

Hal fans =/= Everyone.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 17, 2008)

You're a fucking Sentry fan...what do you know about Fandom?

You see, there are characters that are predominatly loved, and predominatly hated, and they seem to gather large sums of fans.

Then there is a character like the Sentry, who nobody gives a flying fuck about, and they don't really have that many fans, except the freaks.

You are like that girl who draws pictures of her mary-sue having sex with Waluigi.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 17, 2008)

That ... that is disturbing. Disturbingly likely.

John Stewart has had an interesting journey from crappy emo Lantern to respected quality Lantern. I would like a story where John comes across some veteran Lantern who still holds a grudge from when he was crappy and emo.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

I'm Gardner fan, no real justification other than the fact that he's awesome.

Though my favorite is another lantern (if you can't guess who it is, kill yourself now)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm Gardner fan, no real justification other than the fact that he's awesome.
> 
> Though my favorite is another lantern (if you can't guess who it is, kill yourself now)



Salaak? Vath?


----------



## Sylar (May 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm Gardner fan, no real justification other than the fact that he's awesome.
> 
> Though my favorite is another lantern (if you can't guess who it is, kill yourself now)



Sinestro.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

It's not Sinestro, it's Lantern Bzzd the housefly.


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> I remember when he was in the JL cartoon as the GL everyone wanted any other GL but him



They hated him because he was only their to fill the racial quota  His character was good just wished he was more creative with his ring than just energy blast and shields.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2008)

I see this picture and I wonder how hard must the Hulk's pants be squeezing his crotch when he green's on.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 17, 2008)

Shit I forgot this was the Marvel thread...

Captain Britain and MI:13 is the best thing to come from Secret Invasion. Finally I can read a British comic without all the folly swaddles attached...just a god intended.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Shit I forgot this was the Marvel thread...
> 
> Captain Britain and MI:13 is the best thing to come from Secret Invasion. Finally I can read a British comic without all the folly swaddles attached...just a god intended.



Plus I understood wtf they were saying unlike Excalibur.

Though really, when did Peter Wisdom become a pussy?  The MAX Wisdom wouldn't act this way, but it is from the same writer so I'll let it go.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 17, 2008)

When was he a pussy?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> You're a fucking Sentry fan...what do you know about Fandom?
> 
> You see, there are characters that are predominatly loved, and predominatly hated, and they seem to gather large sums of fans.
> 
> Then there is a character like the Sentry, who nobody gives a flying fuck about, and they don't really have that many fans, except the freaks.


What makes you think that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2008)

I cried reading that

So beautiful


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2008)

You dig giant robots. 
I dig giant robots. 
We dig giant robots. 
Chicks dig giant robots! 
NICE


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2008)

Oh my god. Millar's F4 run has just been one huge illogical roller-coaster ride.


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2008)

Cap Robot vs. RICHARDSSS!! ROBOT!


TO THE DEATH!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 17, 2008)

Hitch must have had a lot of fun drawing that


----------



## Taleran (May 17, 2008)

He should lend it to Nova or Warlock


----------



## NeoDMC (May 17, 2008)

What they don't tell you is that he also uses it for duck hunting 

I think they should keep that thing in Central Park in case the Celestial in San Fran realizes it missed its target by a wide fucking margin, and heads towards New York.


----------



## The Rook (May 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I haven't been on topic since I started. I win more.



I'm not even in the tread; this is win in it's purest form


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2008)

> Oh and as far as the ultimate line is concerned. Mark Bagley still draws like a bitch.



F#ck. That. Sh#t.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 18, 2008)

I pronounce his name as "Quesadilla".


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

The Rook said:


> I'm not even in the tread; this is win in it's purest form


 **


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I pronounce his name as "Quesadilla".



Quesadilla is a noun, Quesada is some sort of bastardized verb or adjective not sure which.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

I checked out Captain Britian and MI3. It's was pretty good and I loved the art. As long as the story doesn't center around the lame Braddock family, I like it.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

My theory is they tagged on Cap to attract readers since I heard Wisdom didn't sell that well.

BTW m0 read Wisdom MAX NAO (iklay may igsay)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

*iklas teh igsay


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

WHat I liked about Wisdom MAX (aside from the uncersored content of course) was it was moderately understandable to us yanks (think midway between the new Captain Britain and say Excalibur) but it was really just a series of missions that were only loosely connected.  It was weird and out there yet fun to read.  I mean throughout the series they faced evil faries, an army of jack the rippers, time traveling martians, a talking mountain and a dragon who fought a kung fu master. 

Also it solidified Wisdom as one of my favorite Marvel characters (damn you ellis for Ultimate Wisdom *shakes fist) and he introduced some cool characters like the Skrull Beetles (skrulls that tried to _secretly invade_ earth by replacing the beetle ), and Captain Midland (just imagine steve rogers as an old conservative british man).  Plus Captain Britain only appeared for like 2 pages


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

It's not that I hate Captain Britian, I think Ultimate Britian was cool. It's just he has so much weird shit going on all the time. Thus, I find him lame.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *My theory is they tagged on Cap to attract readers since I heard Wisdom didn't sell that well.*
> 
> BTW m0 read Wisdom MAX NAO (iklay may igsay)



Silly Marvel, that's Wolverine's job


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's not that I hate Captain Britian, I think Ultimate Britian was cool. It's just he has so much weird shit going on all the time. Thus, I find him lame.



lol that brought to mind the fact that every country tacks on "captain" on a superhero


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys is tunderbolts good? I was looking at it and i like the idea of bad guy teams.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 18, 2008)

They're a good read.


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> They're a good read.



Nice. In two weeks I'll have some extra money. I'll buy the "new tunderbolts" volume 1-3 TP.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

also pick up "faith in monsters"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

Can someone fill me in on what the Red Hulk is? I don't keep up with comics at all, but I'm curious.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can someone fill me in on what the Red Hulk is? I don't keep up with comics at all, but I'm curious.


I can. 
*Spoiler*: _Red Hulk is_ 



*FUCKING LAME!!!*


----------



## xingzup19 (May 18, 2008)

See? You do learn stuff while reading comics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

This doesn't help.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This doesn't help.



Well he's like the Hulk, but in a surprise twist


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's red. 

Oh yeah and he uses a big gun and is apparently someone from the military.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This doesn't help.


If it stops you from reading it, then it's helped a lot.

So far he's gone around, beating up hulk-related people, for unknown reasons. The thing is, no one cares who he is, or why he's doing what he's doing because he's a fucking red Hulk. It's it's so far beyond lame that it goes full circle and stops right back on lame again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2008)

Sounds pretty lame. Oh well, I was never going to be potentially reading the comics at any rate, unless I got super-curious I suppose.

Disaster averted.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

I actually don't hate red hulk, I never expected anything other than a red hulk beating on people and it has delivered in that respect.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

Hey Kilowog, I see what you didi there. "Don't hate" is not the same thing as "like".


----------



## The Sentry (May 18, 2008)

Seriuosly what is the point of Red Hulk?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

... to sell comics.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 18, 2008)

I'm sure based on some contract, Loeb has to be writing something in 616 Marvel...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Seriuosly what is the point of Red Hulk?



The point is Jeph Loeb


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The point is *lol *Jeph Loeb* is gay. *


Fixed it for you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2008)

I thought you said you were sick of that


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

I figured I'd do it before you got the chance.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2008)

no he's making it like a post you normally make


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

Could someone please ban this fucker... 

**EDIT*
Not you Kilowog, the lol spammer above you


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Could someone please ban this fucker...



You want me banned


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

What? No. Am I the only that see the large naked pic of Hinata there?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 18, 2008)

Dude I know, I was joking around. This isn't the first time this happened


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2008)

Then they should ban you too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2008)

But....the harmony and balance would be disrupted? Who would be here to make inane insults towards Jeph Loeb or Joe Quesada? Who will be here to call you a 'gay skrull'? Who will be here to ridicule Bendis' ability to write team books? Who will be here to give out free butt sex?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

Free buttsecks?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2008)

Wait, you mean I never tapped you from behind?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

... and you never will ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 19, 2008)

Everytime you offer free buttsex online, God gives Carrot Top another project.

Damn you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Everytime you offer free buttsex online, God gives Carrot Top another project.
> 
> Damn you.



Who said it's online?


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2008)

Don't look at me, I always get paid up front


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

The direction of this thread displeases me, muchly


----------



## The Sentry (May 19, 2008)

why do i always miss when porn is posted out of the bath house...


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> But....the harmony and balance would be disrupted? Who would be here to make inane insults towards Jeph Loeb or Joe Quesada? Who will be here to call you a 'gay skrull'? Who will be here to ridicule Bendis' ability to write team books? Who will be here to give out free butt sex?





LIL_M0 said:


> Free buttsecks?





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wait, you mean I never tapped you from behind?





LIL_M0 said:


> ... and you never will ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





CaptainAWB said:


> Everytime you offer free buttsex online, God gives Carrot Top another project.
> 
> Damn you.





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Who said it's online?





Banhammer said:


> Don't look at me, I always get paid up front


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

anyone have that spectre image of "you're the king of faggotry your chariot awaits"?


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Could someone please ban this fucker...
> 
> **EDIT*
> Not you Kilowog, the lol spammer above you



At your service


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2008)

How's Captain America by Ed Brubaker Omnibus series? Collects 1-25 and then I'd order "Death of captain America" Afterwards. How's the series though, i like captain amierca in new avengers/civil war issues i read and ultimates. So is it worth it cap fans?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 19, 2008)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  Captain America is the "it" book.  The cream of the crop.  The ruler of kings.  It's all that, and Cap isn't even in it anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> How's Captain America by Ed Brubaker Omnibus series? Collects 1-25 and then I'd order "Death of captain America" Afterwards. How's the series though, i like captain amierca in new avengers/civil war issues i read and ultimates. So is it worth it cap fans?


A-me-ri-ca...
A-Me-Ri-Caaaa

Captain America! Fuck Yeah. 
In issue twenty-five he got blown away-ay 

Captain America! Fuck Yeah. 
The evil guys, they got away-ay

Terrorist, your game is through
Cause now you got to answer tooooo...

New Captain America! Fuck Yeah! 
his first appearance was in book thri-ty four

New Captain America! Fuck Yeah! 
but techincally, it was in book num-ber one.

Captain America! Fuck Yeah! 
I won't post spoilers cause the story's that good

New Captain America! Fuck Yeah! 
Yes, volume five. It's really that good.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> A-me-ri-ca...
> A-Me-Ri-Caaaa
> 
> Captain America! Fuck Yeah.
> ...




Link removed


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  Captain America is the "it" book.  The cream of the crop.  The ruler of kings.  It's all that, and Cap isn't even in it anymore.



Ah cool, then I'll pick it up 

Oh also i got my sixth issue of New avengers today. So wait Iron-man left the new avengers? Where is he now? Thanks for the answers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

You won't be disappointed.

**EDIT*
If you liked  the 21st Century Blitz story (17-21) I'd also suggest you check out Union Jack: London Falling.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2008)

Well after reading "new avengers" volume 5 i really liked the whole Stark and Cap's differences. Now i don't wanna collect all the separate issues for civil war. Just the important ones. I got spider-man civil war, the road to civil war, and new avengers. What else do i "NEED" to get most of civil war. Trade paperback volumes please  

P.S. - I know i ask a lot but you guys seem to be big comic fans and I was never really till last year. So thanks again for any help.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

Just buy Civil War Chronicles (only 12 issues for 4 bucks a pop ) instead, it has all of the important sruff from the important characters (Cap, Ironman, Spidey). 

If you want info on the other characters (i.e. Thunderbolts, X-Factor) just pick up their tie-in issues, none of their books really help the story progress.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

the omnibus and Death of the Dream overlap for one issue fyi but that shouldn't matter much.

Also buy "Burden of the Dream" it came out recently


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

Or just wait until the Death of Captain America omnibus comes out. Collecting Death of the Dream, The Burden of Dreams and The Man Who Brought America. 

I had the link a while back but I lost it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2008)

BUWHWHWHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHA





Can't stop laughing


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2008)

Humm i think I'll just wait till Civil war releases like a huge book instead of collecting all the issues. Easier that way. Thanks for the help though


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

I think that's as god as it's going to get. They've already released a trade paperback with the main seven Civil War issues but Chronicles collects...

Amazing Spider-Man 532(?)-538
Captain America 25
Fantastic Four ???-???
Civil War 01-07
Civil War: Frontline 01-11
Civil War: The Confession

I'm not sure if they could fit all of those in one issue hardcover. You could just pick up each "Civil War" tpb for each series but it'd be much more expensive.


----------



## crazymtf (May 19, 2008)

Ah guess I'll pick em up then, but right now i got about 60 bucks so I think i'll wait


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think that's as god as it's going to get. They've already released a trade paperback with the main seven Civil War issues but Chronicles collects...
> 
> Amazing Spider-Man 532(?)-538
> Captain America 25
> ...



What was the confession about? I read all the others except F4. I just can't stand them for some reason. That Anti-galactus robot being one of the newer reasons. Why couldn't Reed just make an anti-Civil War/WWH/Secret Invasion retcon cannon?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> What was the confession about?



*Spoiler*: _In a nutshell_ 



 At the end of CW Iron Man yells at Cap (who's in a cell at the helicarrier) and asks him if it was all the crap they cause over the registration act worth it. Cap says "Hell yeah, it was worth it" Then Cap is dead and Ironman says "It wasn't worth it". 





Blitzomaru said:


> I read all the others except F4. *I just can't stand them for some reason.* That Anti-galactus robot being one of the newer reasons.


 The reasin is F-4 is lame



Blitzomaru said:


> Why couldn't Reed just make an anti-Civil War/WWH/Secret Invasion retcon *cannon*?


He calls the nullifiers.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 20, 2008)

If they make a Marvel vs. Capcom 3, they could put Reed in there and give him the recton cannon as his hyper combo. Mephisto would just use magic and win the round for his. But it seems Cap would just die from one gunshot from Cable or any other gun-wielding fighter. (that crazy pirate woman?)


----------



## xingzup19 (May 20, 2008)

Ruby Heart?


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 20, 2008)

Yeah. Does she use a gun? Or is it just cable? And Captain Commando?


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2008)

Arnim Zola > All


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

Taleran said:


> You dig giant robots.
> I dig giant robots.
> We dig giant robots.
> Chicks dig giant robots!
> NICE



while that is unbelievably awesome, you have to admit the concept of an Anti-Galactus suit is one of the stupidest things Reed has ever come up with in any universe.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 20, 2008)

Almost as retarded as 'Bat-shark repellent' 

Almost


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 20, 2008)

Somebody wanted to draw a mecha.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

probably due to the fact that Summer is having 2 venom related events (Ultimate's _War of the Symbiotes_ and 616's _New Ways to Die_), but a retelling of Venom's origin is coming up



> *VENOM: DARK ORIGIN #1 (of 5)*
> Written by ZEB WELLS
> Pencils & Cover by ANGEL MEDINA
> On the unlikely day when an embittered, washed-up journalist met a spurned symbiotic organism from an alien planet, one of Spider-Man’s greatest enemies was born – a force of evil and vengeance like no other in the Marvel Universe – VENOM! But is it as simple as that? Discover the true, twisted roots that gave rise to a lifetime of malevolence for Eddie Brock…AND the symbiote! Writer Zeb Wells (AMAZING SPIDER-MAN) and artist Angel Medina (SENSATIONAL SPIDER-MAN) shed a little light on one of Marvel’s darkest monsters!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ …$2.99


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2008)

*NYX RETURNS*


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> while that is unbelievably awesome, you have to admit the concept of an Anti-Galactus suit is one of the stupidest things Reed has ever come up with in any universe.



lol ist tht frm the ultimate universe


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *NYX RETURNS*






When?


----------



## vicious1 (May 20, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> lol ist tht frm the ultimate universe



Nah its from millar's current run on 616 FF.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *NYX RETURNS*



You can't post something like that without a link.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

So... Nyx is returning, the same series that made X-23 into a whore.


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2008)

^Is the series any good? Was planning on picking it up.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Somebody wanted to draw a mecha.



oh like you don't like it


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Is the series any good? Was planning on picking it up.


It's good if you like pimps, curse words and Wolverine clone whores...


----------



## crazymtf (May 20, 2008)

^Oh but i do, so i guess I'll get it


----------



## Hellion (May 20, 2008)

I loved NYX


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's good if you like pimps, curse words and Wolverine clone whores...


Whore as in a sucky character or whore as in she saw more ass than a toliet seat?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I loved NYX


I didn't. 



Except for when she borke that guys arm. 


CaptainAWB said:


> Whore as in a sucky character or whore as in she saw more ass than a toliet seat?


Whore as in the real definition of the word, a prostitute.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 20, 2008)

Well she's a clone of Wolverine so I'm not too surprised she's getting ass as well.

But she's underage, right?  Ick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Well she's a clone of Wolverine so I'm not too surprised she's getting ass as well.
> 
> But she's underage, right? Ick.


Ick indeed but it's also the fact that she wen't from ston cold killer/ ninja warrior to a whore that was afraid to go against some pimp named King Zabra (or some shit like that).


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 20, 2008)

Jeez.

Well, that's Marvel MAX for you.


----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2008)

Christ that was retarded.

Laura can solo entire Hydra and A.I.M. bases, but one pimp named Zebra has her scared.

That is why Nyx along with Uncanny X-Men never happened.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2008)

yeah, but it resulted in that guy writing that letter about Joe Quesada wich made shat bricks.

And NYX had a couple of silly thing (catiana?) but I have hopes for it. A family that is just trying to make it through the world, not fighting hordes of skrulls or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Christ that was retarded.
> 
> Laura can solo entire Hydra and A.I.M. bases, but one pimp named Zebra has her scared.
> 
> That is why *Nyx along with Uncanny X-Men never happened.*


That's the way I see it.


----------



## Deviate (May 20, 2008)

Venom Origin? If they are going to retell that part of Spider-Man history, will they show Peter as being married to MJ or just living together.

FF Gundam looks cool, but as someone already said, its a dumb concept.


----------



## The Sentry (May 20, 2008)

Who is sexier Layla Miller or X-23


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Venom Origin? If they are going to retell that part of Spider-Man history, will they show Peter as being married to MJ or just living together.
> 
> FF Gundam looks cool, but as someone already said, its a dumb concept.



I think they were just dating at the time.  Anyways I dunno, only the solicits have been released.  But they'll likely keep it as is, since Mephisto only made people forget, he didn't alter the past


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think they were just dating at the time. Anyways I dunno, only the solicits have been released. But they'll likely keep it as is, since *Mephisto only made people forget, he didn't alter the past*


Or did he? 


I'm pretty sure he did seeing how Harry Osborn is alive.


----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think they were just dating at the time.  Anyways I dunno, only the solicits have been released.  But they'll likely keep it as is, since Mephisto only made people forget, he didn't alter the past





LIL_M0 said:


> Or did he?
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he did seeing how Harry Osborn is alive.



And how Peter's Other transformation was apparently reversed.


----------



## Deviate (May 20, 2008)

If I remember correctly Venom first appeared (full appearance) in ASM 300, which is right after Peter proposed to MJ.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

but the simbionte showed up in a secret wars..


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 21, 2008)

I've read ASM#300.

You know what Spidey fought after Venom?  Nazis.  I find it funny that the series jumps from alien symbiotes suits to Nazis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Deviate said:


> If I remember correctly Venom first appeared (full appearance) in ASM 300, which is right after Peter proposed to MJ.


Lies! You don't remember that. You wiki'd it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Christ that was retarded.
> 
> Laura can solo entire Hydra and A.I.M. bases, but one pimp named Zebra has her scared.
> 
> That is why Nyx along with Uncanny X-Men never happened.



Did you see who the writer was?





Deviate said:


> Venom Origin? If they are going to retell that part of Spider-Man history, will they show Peter as being married to MJ or just living together.



I doubt she'll even be in there



> FF Gundam looks cool, but as someone already said, its a dumb concept.



Dumb ideas is the new black



The Sentry said:


> Who is sexier Layla Miller or X-23



Get the hell out of here you damn freak



Banhammer said:


> but the simbionte showed up in a secret wars..



It wasn't Venom back then


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

x-23 would be pretty sexy if it wasn0t for the whole pedo thing, the "I can pop your arm right out of your socket, and it wouldn't hurt, really, it's no trouble at all" and the self cutting.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

Well the Venom origin is focusing entirely on Brock, so I doubt even Spidey would appear for more than a couple pages.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 21, 2008)

On the subject of Venom, someone please tell me this is going somewhere,

*AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #568 *





> THE STORY:
> "NEW WAYS TO DIE!"
> JOHN ROMITA JR. returns to AMAZING SPIDER-MAN!
> Get ready for the six part Spidey Summer Blockbuster: NEW WAYS TO DIE. In the double-sized part one, THE THUNDERBOLTS are coming to New York to take down Spider-Man! And Spidey's Brand New Day will be changed forever. *Plus, Mark Waid and Adi Granov bring you up to date with Original Venom, Eddie Brock!*


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2008)

This is starting to make me think...that maybe the Symbiote thing that happened in Avengers was more than just..well what it was.

Spider-Man has an event in 2009 right?


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

> THE STORY:
> "NEW WAYS TO DIE!"
> JOHN ROMITA JR. returns to AMAZING SPIDER-MAN!
> Get ready for the six part Spidey Summer Blockbuster: NEW WAYS TO DIE. In the double-sized part one, *THE THUNDERBOLTS are coming to New York to take down Spider-Man! *And Spidey's Brand New Day will be changed forever. Plus, Mark Waid and Adi Granov bring you up to date with Original Venom, Eddie Brock!



Oh God, I've been wanting to see that ever since I read my first issue of thunderbolts


----------



## Juggernaut (May 21, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Spider-Man has an event in 2009 right?


I haven't heard anything about that.  Sounds interesting.  Although I hope they don't give Eddie some random symbiote or give him that new anti Venom one.


Banhammer said:


> Oh God, I've been wanting to see that ever since I read my first issue of thunderbolts


In Invaders versus Avengers Spidey was making fools out of the Thunderbolts, minus Goblin.  But then the Invaders came in and KO'd them all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

I just realized how much I hate Rick Jones. No, I haven't been reading the Red Hulk series. I mean, in general. He's the lamest excuse for DEM ever... kinda like the humans that rode around with the Autobots in the 80's Transformers cartoon.

I know someone might say, but he saved the Earth and was an Honorary Avenger AND he's just a regular guy. GTFOH. You know what? So was Hawkeye, who was a REAL Avenger.


----------



## mow (May 21, 2008)

in general, anything hulk related is massiv,e MASSIVE fail.

Except Planet Hulk. heh, figures. Marvel just had to shoot down it's best hulk series since creation with that vile sizzling cancerous excretion dubbed WWH.

also; spidey cover is secks.


----------



## The Sentry (May 21, 2008)

I kinda hate Rick Jones....how did he get from the destiny force to ABOMINATION


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

Hercules is a good book.

I am an event whore


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

mow said:


> in general, anything hulk related is massiv,e MASSIVE fail.
> 
> Except Planet Hulk...


I like Incredible Herc as well. 


The Sentry said:


> I kinda hate Rick Jones....how did he get from the destiny force to ABOMINATION


*deus ex ma�chi�na *(ks m�k-n, -n�, mk-n) [SIZE=-2] [/SIZE]�

[SIZE=-1]*NOUN:* [/SIZE]

In Greek and Roman drama, a god lowered by stage machinery to resolve a plot or extricate the protagonist from a difficult situation.
An unexpected, artificial, or improbable character, device, or event introduced suddenly in a work of fiction or drama to resolve a situation or untangle a plot.
A person or event that provides a sudden and unexpected solution to a difficulty.
In this casem the problem that needed to be resolved was "Red Hulk sucks. He needs a blue enemy"... >_>


----------



## The Sentry (May 21, 2008)

OMG ATHENA


----------



## The Rook (May 21, 2008)

Completely undetectable.....

Oh, we forgot to give her the right eye color.


I would be seriously lame if Athena was a skrull.  I really hope it is just misdirection rather than foreshadowing.  As I was reading the issue, I expected her to be a skrull, but that ending ruined that.


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

How did the ending ruin it


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

Hopefully they make Cho into a good character with SI. That alone would make the entire event worth it...

BTW I just reread The Other and I really REALLY hope that they somehow incorporate Spidey's transformation into BND. It would just be a tragic waste if they didn't....


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2008)

Doctor Strange (2010)

Directed by
Guillermo del Toro 

Writing credits

Steve Ditko 
Neil Gaiman 
Stan Lee 




Gaiman and Toro

do want


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Directed by
> Guillermo del Toro
> 
> Writing credits
> ...


Well, that's a positive thing. Why hasn't Marvel hired Neil to do a Strange series.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Doctor Strange (2010)
> 
> Directed by
> Guillermo del Toro
> ...



You just now heard about this?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ant-Man (TBA)
The Avengers (TBA 2011)
Black Panther (TBA)
Doctor Strange (TBA 2010)
The First Avenger: Captain America (May 6, 2011)
Ghost Rider 2 (TBA)
The Incredible Hulk (June 13, 2008)
Iron Fist (TBA)
Iron Man 2 (April 30, 2010)
Luke Cage (TBA 2009)
Magneto (TBA)
Namor the Sub-Mariner (TBA)
Nick Fury (TBA)
Punisher: War Zone (September 12, 2008/December 5, 2008)
Silver Surfer (TBA)
Spiderman 4 (TBA 2010)
Thor (June 4, 2010)
Venom (TBA)
X-Men Origins: Wolverine (May 1, 2009)


----------



## The Rook (May 21, 2008)

The eyes.  If you are creating skrulls to completely undetectable by earthly means, than you think making sure the skrulls have the same eye color as their targets would be a priority.

It would be so lame if the green eyes were meant to be a sign of Athena being "replaced".


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

That's a lot.


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> You just now heard about this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I just now saw the details of this its more than just hearing the name


----------



## The Sentry (May 21, 2008)

Luke Cage is gonna be awesome


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

I heard he's going to be played by Tyrese Gibson, the dude from Fast And The Furious 2.


----------



## The Sentry (May 21, 2008)

Noooooooooooooo. why cant they just get some unknown dark skinned Black guy.....
but seriosly we all know 50 cent should be Luke Cage


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Noooooooooooooo. why cant they just get some unknown dark skinned Black guy.....
> but seriosly we all know 50 cent should be Luke Cage



The greatest positive role model for black superhores after the Black Panther, THE greatest for young urban black black man, a man who beats the crap out of drug dealers and gangbangers on a daily basis and gives it his all to stand by his principles and be a good father being played by a tatooed troglodite who can barely master the art of english and embodies everything Power Man has ever fought against?
Besides me torching the theather, what could possible go wrong?


----------



## The Sentry (May 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The greatest positive role model for black superhores after the Black Panther, THE greatest for young urban black black man, a man who beats the crap out of drug dealers and gangbangers on a daily basis and gives it his all to stand by his principles and be a good father being played by a tatooed troglodite who can barely master the art of english and embodies everything Power Man has ever fought against?
> Besides me torching the theather, what could possible go wrong?



50 Cent is a good father...and could have won the golden glove. He can speak english better than a chinese dude


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

Yet he can't act. And he always got that grin on his face.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I heard he's going to be played by Tyrese Gibson, the dude from Fast And The Furious 2.


Am I the only onw who thinks Ving Rhames is the perfect Luke Cage?


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Am I the only onw who thinks Ving Rhames is the perfect Luke Cage?



He's kind of old though...

I'd say Michael Clark Duncan if he wasn't already the Kingpin (and a damn good one at that IMO.)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Luke Cage is old too. Tyrese just doesn't fit the bill. One: He's too small for one. Luke Cage (if he were real) has 60 to 100 pounds on Tyrese easy. And two: he doesn't look cool with a goatee. 

Speaking of Black actors in the wrong role, I heard Common was up for the role of John Stewart... 

*fun fact:* 
Before he became famous Michael Clark Duncan used to say that he was Ving Rhames to pick up chicks.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

As of now, Ving Rhames got my vote.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

Come on guys, if Iron Man taugh us something, is that it's more about the acting less about the looks


I say, let Bea Arthur be Luke Cage 


She'd be better than that bipedal hipopotamusus


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

Bea Arthur?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> As of now, Ving Rhames got my vote.


Yeah!


----------



## The Sentry (May 21, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He's kind of old though...
> 
> I'd say Michael Clark Duncan if he wasn't already the Kingpin (and a damn good one at that IMO.)



He's fat as shit


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Neither Michael Clarke Duncan nor Ving Rhames is fat. MCD just put on weight for the role of the Kingpin.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

50cent would make a fairly good Barracuda actually


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Actually, I could see that... But Barracuda is like 50 (years old) at least. Unless they "movie reton" his origins they'd have to do a lot of make up.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

Or, they could use less on 50


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

50 doesn't look old.. espicially not late 40's early 50's old


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> 50cent would make a fairly good Barracuda actually



"I'm gonna kill you Punisher...Or Die Tryin"


----------



## xingzup19 (May 21, 2008)

See what'll happen in the movie down low (points to sig).


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2008)

Oh yeah! My fav' Celestial had a panel in the new Hercules.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Am I the only onw who thinks Ving Rhames is the perfect Luke Cage?



I've always like Rhames, but after seeing that scene in Pulp Fiction he seems odd.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I've always like Rhames, but after seeing that scene in Pulp Fiction he seems odd.


Just do what I do. Pretend that "that scene " never happend.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2008)

Incredible Hercules was a damn good read.

And DAMN, at the end.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

All to the GODMOBILE 



Banhammer said:


> Come on guys, if Iron Man taugh us something, is that it's more about the acting less about the looks
> 
> 
> I say, let Bea Arthur be Luke Cage
> ...



this is quite possibly the most retarded thing you've ever posted


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

You mean the part where I say that in movie acting skills are more important than your looks, or that 50cent has the performance skills of Aborted Down Sindrome Luffy?


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

suggesting Bea Arthur as Luke Cage, even as a joke that was just ...


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

I thought it was funny 
And what she lacks in resemblance, she more than makes up in ability
Relatively to 50cent that is


If you can't see the funny side of Bea Arthur, it's because you never watched Pamela Anderson's roast, and for that, I pitty you.


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2008)

LOL@Sentry.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2008)

I do think that if they ever go through with making a Deadpool movie, Bea Arthur badly needs a cameo.

/edit: Or a leading role, I could see Deadpool hired to assassinate [Bea Arthur's character] only to fall madly in love and end up saving her from [evil organization] instead!

/edit 2: And for that matter, I could see Bea Arthur as herself in the above role.  Hydra's done stupider things than attempt to assassinate an actress.

/edit 3: We won't even get started on the stupid things AIM has done...


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

Oh, and there is that sad little hate.. Bring it on sister, I just got poss reped for a thou so you came off as less than a dime 
Grow a sense of humor kilwogg, or you might wind up dying from a stress induced heart attack muttering something that might or might not rhyme with "est eath ever!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I do think that if they ever go through with making a Deadpool movie, Bea Arthur badly needs a cameo.
> 
> /edit: Or a leading role, I could see Deadpool hired to assassinate [Bea Arthur's character] only to fall madly in love and end up saving her from [evil organization] instead!
> 
> ...


If that's the plot, the Deadpool movie is destined for failure... Or "Direct to DVD" which is a nice way of saying not worth it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2008)

It would make a nice comic book horror movie, what with the organs regrowing, it would be like an unstopable ninja Mike Meyers


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 21, 2008)

Guys, leave the Bea Arthur jokes to Deadpool, okay?


----------



## mow (May 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Doctor Strange (2010)
> 
> Directed by
> Guillermo del Toro
> ...



now all they need is hirte sean penn for the role!!! He's got the looks and the skills





*Spoiler*: _UNCANNY RESEMBLENCE_ 



EDIT:


BITCHES DONT KNOW BOUT MAH MSPAINT SKILLS


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 21, 2008)

Just a question here.  I know me and lil' mo do, but who else here reads Captain America?  We can be the only two who read it.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Speaking of Black actors in the wrong role, I heard Common was up for the role of John Stewart...


He signed a contract. Though there are rumors that Warner's is recasting anyway, I doubt it. They'd have to swallow an awful lot of dough.



mow said:


> now all they need is hirte sean penn for the role!!! He's got the looks and the skills


Well, he sure as hell can act, but that voice ... I'm having trouble picturing it.

*pinches nose* "By the Flames of Faltine ..."


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> He signed a contract. Though there are rumors that Warner's is recasting anyway, I doubt it. They'd have to swallow an awful lot of dough.


Damn 
Don't get me wrong. Common is a pretty good actor, but from what I've seen (Smoking Aces, Street Kings) it seems like he's more or lees just being himself. 

John Stewart is a Marine, I'm a Marine, but when I looks at Common I don't get that Marine vibe from him. I really hope they incorporate that into his character. Being and archtech is a good career and true to the character's original origin, but Marines are badass.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 22, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Well, he sure as hell can act, but that voice ... I'm having trouble picturing it.


I can.

Naruto should punch her in the vagina 

See?


> *pinches nose* "By the Flames of Faltine ..."


I think you're imaging the wrong actor, or maybe a fake voice he adopted for a film role.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> John Stewart is a Marine, I'm a Marine, but when I looks at Common I don't get that Marine vibe from him. I really hope they incorporate that into his character. Being and archtech is a good career and true to the character's original origin, but Marines are badass.


I had pretty much the same thought when I first heard.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2008)

so right now Marvel is only really worth it if


a)In Space
b)about Gods
c)Monarchs
d)Nick Fury


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

^^ wheres Cap Am, Tbolts, Iron Fist, etc. 



CaptainAWB said:


> Just a question here.  I know me and lil' mo do, but who else here reads Captain America?  We can be the only two who read it.



I think everyone who regularly posts in this thread read it, it's just so good that no one bothers to point it out


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so right now Marvel is only really worth it if
> 
> 
> a)In Space
> ...


Skrulls came from space, therefore you just described 99.9% of all current Marvel plots


Kilowog said:


> I think everyone who regularly posts in this thread read it, it's just so good that no one bothers to point it out


Captain America! Fuck Yeah.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Skrulls came from space, therefore you just described 99.9% of all current Marvel plots



you have to admit he got you there Tal


----------



## NeoDMC (May 22, 2008)

Immortal Iron Fist.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2008)

I knew I was forgetting something


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Punisher MAX.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2008)

Don't care for Frank Castle or the MAX stuff really


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

Captain America


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2008)

*HOLY SHIT, HE'S BACK IN GHOST RIDER.*


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2008)

huh?


neway after reading What If Civil War I'm left with one question, in one of the futures the ending events of CW are completely gotten rid of soley because when they last met before the fight Tony told Cap the truth. So I'm wondering what reason he had during the actual Civil War to not tell the truth to his best friend?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *HOLY SHIT, HE'S BACK IN GHOST RIDER.*



Does that mean Cap's in hell?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Don't care for Frank Castle or the MAX stuff really



And... You get negged for that. 





























Just kidding.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Does that mean Cap's in hell?



I wasn't talking about Cap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Don't care for Frank Castle or the MAX stuff really


What the f... 


> This message is hidden because *Taleran* is on your ignore list.


Fix'd **


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

Butterball is haz teh h4x0r l3377 skillz!!11!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Butterball is haz teh h4x0r l3377 skillz!!11!


Stupid post is stupid. 


> This message is hidden because *Banhammer* is on your ignore list.


Fix'd **


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> c)Monarchs



Does this mean you actually like Hudson's Black Panther?


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

Lol @ The Sentry...crying like a lil bitch


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Butterball. 

THANK GOD, he got booted. I couldn't bear to read another page about that fat f#ck. At least Taskmaster and Constrictor are funny as usual and Prodigy is a nice surprise.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

Really? I though he was funy to be made an ass of
Tehee, it tickles!! 

Oh wait, now I feel like I'm being obese intolerant


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Butterball.
> 
> THANK GOD, he got booted. I couldn't bear to read another page about that fat f#ck. At least Taskmaster and Constrictor are funny as usual and *Prodigy is a nice surprise.*


David Alleyne Prodigy?!


----------



## NeoDMC (May 22, 2008)

I hate how they tried to set him up as someone the reader would identify with.

I can't believe this issue is even in the main ongoing, they could have juast added one more issue to the SI tie-in.

This issue feels like an annual, skippable and forgettable.

I just hope the new cast of characters can hold themsevles up without there gimmick. Besides Prodigy, we have...Manbat...fire chick who was gonna put out for Butterball, Gorilla girl, and a guy so generic I can't even remember him, I just know he is there.

The only thing good about this book anymore is Taskmaster...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I hate how they tried to set him up as someone the reader would identify with.
> 
> I can't believe this issue is even in the main ongoing, they could have juast added one more issue to the SI tie-in.
> 
> ...


David Alleyne Prodigy?!


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

wasnt Prodogy one of Peter's cool secret identities?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Why won't anyone answer my question?


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2008)

They should bring in Toxin as a heavy hitter. He'd require very little training to be effective.


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

Arishem said:


> They should bring in Toxin as a heavy hitter. He'd require very little training to be effective.



Marvel have no intention of bringing back anyother symbiote but Venom


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

And Anti-Venom of course


----------



## NeoDMC (May 22, 2008)

LiL_M0 this is the Prodigy that was in Civil War Frontline.

WTH happened to Mighty Avengers. It was actually becoming a book I was looking foward to, more intresting than the main SI book by far.

Then we get a fucking Sentry issue?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

Ok, thanks man.


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

Lil Mo do you know what powers this War skrull has


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

I can only point out strange's cape and gloves...


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

I need to know so i can hype up the Sentrified VOID


----------



## Deviate (May 22, 2008)

I actually liked the Sentry issue. So Spider-Woman is officially a Skrull. I guess that really was a reveal in that last issue of NA.

Butterball was annoying as hell, but I found his situation entertaining. Are we to believe that he beat Taskmaster and that other guy or did they just pose?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Lil Mo do you know what powers this War skrull has


 
From what I can tell he has Dr Strange magic spells and pwned by Void ability.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2008)

They just posed, so butterball would feel better about himself..

And well, that was a pretty neat power he had going on for him..


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2008)

They should've just given him a suit that allows him to fly around and intercept attacks. The guy doesn't even need to fight.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Does this mean you actually like Hudson's Black Panther?



Doom
Namor
Black Bolt

I don't read Black Panther comics so I don't know



yeah I don't like MAX because it takes the characters out of what made them who they are in return for a little more violence and some naughtly language

oooo


----------



## NeoDMC (May 22, 2008)

Also, whatever perverted hentai pleasure you would get out of some of the more graphic scenes, are ruined because the characters are drawn like actual people.

Ms. Marvel has some of the sloppiest, droopy titties I have ever seen in my life, like eggs nailed on a board.


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Doom
> Namor
> Black Bolt
> 
> ...



Truthfully, the MAX Punisher is much better than his 616 version. No spandex, no 'mercy' bullets, no getting suckerpunched by little girls, no retarded crossovers. Hell no superheroes at all. The closest thing is Nick Fury helping Frank out, but he's mostly a supporting roll.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 22, 2008)

Does Prodigy get his powers from the suit he wears?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 22, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Does Prodigy get his powers from the suit he wears?



Yep.

It's insane, I know.


----------



## Gooba (May 22, 2008)

I am pretty sure they just posed for Butterball.  

I actually liked him, mainly because I thought it was a nice touch to have him not be able to gain muscle because it is so scientifically accurate.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2008)

so its the fat guy from Rising Stars all over again?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 22, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> wasnt Prodogy one of Peter's cool secret identities?


Originally. I never found them cool, though. Just the opposite.



The Sentry said:


> Lil Mo do you know what powers this War skrull has


Might be nighthawk and Strange.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2008)

heh


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wasn't talking about Cap.


Haha.  Well that's what I get for reading your posts at 2:30 in the morning.



> Also, whatever perverted hentai pleasure you would get out of some of the more graphic scenes, are ruined because the characters are drawn like actual people.
> 
> Ms. Marvel has some of the sloppiest, droopy titties I have ever seen in my life, like eggs nailed on a board.


I've only read two Max issues in my life, those being the first two issues to the Howard the Duck MAX series.  After reading issue two, it looked like it would just get more and more vulgar by the second, so I dropped it.  And the scene where Beverly gets naked and takes a shower was ruined by Howard transforming into an aardvark and having his nose jam right up her vagina.

Who the hell gets turned on by that?


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Judging Punisher MAX by other MAX titles is like judging the Sinestro Corps War after reading Countdown.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 22, 2008)

MAX has some good, and some bad titles.


----------



## Gooba (May 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> heh


Wow, how the fuck didn't they think of that while trying to cure Captain Marvel's cancer?


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

People who don't like MAX titles must all read Supreme Power, it's awesome and doesn't push the boundries (terms of nudity, swearing, etc.) more than they would in real life.


----------



## The Sentry (May 22, 2008)

Hank Pym


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

Fantastic Four #557 - the textbook definition for "anti climactic"


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Hank Pym



Pym was the archetype for Ult. Reed. Always trying to do good but just ends up causing more problems. Hell when Thanos was possessing Reed I half expected him to slap or beat Sue :S


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Ult. Reed lacks Pym's stern hand with the ladies.


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

He is still young give him time


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> He is still young give him time



When Hank Pym was born, he slapped his mom for being too loud when she gave birth to him.

When he was a toddler, he slapped his babysitter for giving him grape juice instead of apple juice.

When he was in middle school, he slapped his teacher because she gave him a B.

When he got his first car, he slapped a cop for giving him a speeding ticket.

Hank Pym was backhanding the ladies before Ult. Reed even saw a girl.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

I went to Hank Pym School of Pimpin Hos, but got expelled for opening a door for a woman and calling her "ma'am" instead of punching her.


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I went to Hank Pym School of Pimpin Hos, but got expelled for opening a door for a woman and calling her "ma'am" instead of punching her.



I got expelled because after a year, I hadn't broken any bones or knocked out any teeth.


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

I got expelled for helping a woman back up after she was punched out


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2008)

That school is just too strict.


----------



## The Rook (May 22, 2008)

It's nothing.  Trying going through the *Ultimate* Hank Pym School of Pimpin Hos.


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

I wouldn't have it made it past the entrance to the school


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2008)

So i finished the first huge volume *First 18 issues* of runaways and I'd like to give the person who told me about it rep and also a special thanks, cause i really enjoyed it. Wasn't to dark, was funny, was silly, was cool, just had a lot of good things mixed into it. Plus i actually liked the bad guy, wtfnezz? 

So i'm to lazy to go back all the pages, so whoever told me about the series please step up, I'd like to give you more rep  Also how is volume 2 and 3 of runaways?


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2008)

It was me. 
**


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 22, 2008)

............... This is the first time I've ever seen anyone say they liked Runawas.


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2008)

I don't hate Runaways. *shrugs*


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

I like Runaways  I fucking hate Gertrude and gave a happy dance when she died but aside from that I think it's solid Vaugh goodness.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

<---- hates Runaways


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> ............... This is the first time I've ever seen anyone say they liked Runawas.



People who like Runaways: Sylar, Banhammer, Gooba, CBG, and many many others.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> It was me.
> **



Oh it says i just gave rep so i gotta spread more. I'll give more once i do so but thanks 

@Awb - You'll learn i don't really care what the mass thinks of a certain comic, if i enjoy it then i enjoy it  

Plus i doubt i can be the only one. From here and the reviews on multiple sites runaways actually received quite a lot of high ratings.


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

> It was me.
> [um ]*Shameless lie*[/um ]





crazymtf said:


> Oh it says i just gave rep so i gotta spread more. I'll give more once i do so but thanks
> 
> @Awb - You'll learn i don't really care what the mass thinks of a certain comic, if i enjoy it then i enjoy it
> 
> Plus i doubt i can be the only one. From here and the reviews on multiple sites runaways actually received quite a lot of high ratings.



It wasn't me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

Actually, it was me... I remember say that I thought Runaways sucked, but other people liked it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Initiative - I throughly enjoyed this issue. I liked every part of it, including the art. I found it pretty hilarious as well and liked the 'happy ending'

F4 - Reed should have sexed her up. And Anti-Galactus Suit > CAP > Sentry = Galactus. It's official, Reed > Galactus

Hercules - another awesome issue. Some writers have characters they are born to write and Hercules is to Pak in the same way that Ennis is to Punisher. Love the ending

Mighty Avengers - lol Bendis. He really needs to stop talking up Sentry's powers and have him actually use it _properly_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

I agree with everything except F4 (cause I don't read F4). I enjoyed the issue of Avengers: The Initiative. It was just too funny not to.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 23, 2008)

Only part I found really funny was when Butterball told Taskmaster he didn't have any right to train, because he never really has to practice at anything.

And I could just imagine Taskmaster saying "BUTTERBALL YOU FAT PEICE OF SHIT, YOU AND EVERYONE CAN RUN 40 MILES FOR THAT!"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Slott is such a tease. Always pulling out when someone is about to get it on. First with Trauma x Thor-girl and then BBall and that fire chick


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

the thought of BB getting it on with anyone is just lulz.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 23, 2008)

And I guess he was gay, because he turned her down.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2008)

If BB had made the team I'd read this book eveery month for teh lulz.


----------



## mow (May 23, 2008)

I'd just like to point out, the recent Thor issues easily rank amongst the best things marvel has released in ages (alongisde Cap and IF). holy fucking wow.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 23, 2008)

No one has said Thor wasn't great, it's just that compared to Immortal Iron Fist, and Captain America...you have to give up a lot of time to enjoy Thor.

It is made for the trades.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> And I guess he was gay, because he turned her down.



And was promtly fired by quesada within the issue because everyone knows Qesada hates gays.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

lol Loki's gender confuses the asgardians


----------



## xingzup19 (May 23, 2008)

"Kingdom Of Texas!"


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 23, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> No one has said Thor wasn't great, it's just that compared to Immortal Iron Fist, and Captain America...you have to give up a lot of time to enjoy Thor.
> 
> It is made for the trades.


Also, when you know that it will have almost nothing to do with the larger Marvel Universe (go JMS), there's no reason to run out for it.

Having said that, I'm reading Thor. Still somewhat on the fence.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> "Kingdom Of Texas!"



I used to live there.  I assure you the average Texan wouldn't understand that was a joke


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol Loki's gender confuses the asgardians



For a second, I thought they were hitting on Loki


----------



## Sylar (May 23, 2008)

AssGuardians indeed.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 23, 2008)

This will sound so typically me, but what the hell is this OBD I keep hearing about on this forum?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> This will sound so typically me, but what the hell is this OBD I keep hearing about on this forum?


*Outskirts Battledome*. It's where nerds got to argue about which fictional character can win in a fight.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Also, when you know that it will have almost nothing to do with the larger Marvel Universe (go JMS), there's no reason to run out for it.
> 
> Having said that, I'm reading Thor. Still somewhat on the fence.



Well I'm just ****ing lovin the series so far.  Also watching Thor wtfpwn Stark made my month.



LIL_M0 said:


> *Outskirts Battledome*. It's where nerds got to argue about which fictional character can win in a fight.


 3 catagories - retards who should stop posting, people who are way too smart and analytical to be posting on an anime forum and people with casual knowledge who mainly stick to the sides and watch.  It's the best place in the whole forum with the exception of TP


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> 3 catagories - retards who should stop posting, people who are way too smart and analytical to be posting on an anime forum and people with casual knowledge who mainly stick to the sides and watch.



Curious, where would I fit in?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 24, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Curious, where would I fit in?


Of the three, "people who are way too smart and analytical to be posting on an anime forum ." You see how I love you, CBG? With all my little, shriveled heart.


----------



## mow (May 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Also, when you know that it will have almost nothing to do with the larger Marvel Universe (go JMS), there's no reason to run out for it.
> 
> Having said that, I'm reading Thor. Still somewhat on the fence.



The former is precisly why i like it. I am left comforted that there will be no retarde mind numbing cameos and apperances by the cess pool of morality that makes up 85% of the MU and I can actually enjoy the asgardinas in their element with a completely new air about them. which is why im left >_< at the prospect of inclusion in SI, though it's gonna be awesome cause BETA RAY 
he loves you, M0 and pewpew xD

except iron man, I gots no problem with Tony showing up and then gettign his bum handed to him by Thor. I'll buy every issue. I actually wish that thor would replace hsi father in that void and do battle with Tony everyday. Id buy every issue.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

Let's make a bet to see when Wolverine makes a appearance


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

I do think this is one comic Wolvie won't be featured in.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2008)

Tony should head down to SF and ask Makkari for some Celestial tech. Then he could build a Cosmic Armor, and nobody could oppose registration just because "they're a god" or "they're a force of nature." Becoming a tool of the government is the only way to enforce true justice.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 24, 2008)

mow said:


> The former is precisly why i like it. I am left comforted that there will be no retarde mind numbing cameos and apperances by the cess pool of morality that makes up 85% of the MU and I can actually enjoy the asgardinas in their element with a completely new air about them. which is why im left >_< at the prospect of inclusion in SI, though it's gonna be awesome cause BETA RAY


I don't mind it so far. I'm just saying that it's not inducement to run out and buy the book every month over waiting for the trades. You know you're not missing anything affecting the other books you're reading.

In the long run, though, it will bother me. Thor has history and if that history gets ignored, it won't feel honest.



mow said:


> except iron man, I gots no problem with Tony showing up and then gettign his bum handed to him by Thor. I'll buy every issue. I actually wish that thor would replace hsi father in that void and do battle with Tony everyday. Id buy every issue.


If I were you, I'd be glad Tony doesn't keep showing up to get his ass kicked. Tony doesn't like to lose and you better believe that Tony Prepped >> Tony Come to Talk.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

Do you honestly think he could take on all the Asgardians + Thor since he apparently still has control of the Odinforce.  Also because of the whole Clor thing, I don't think Tony is really ever going to forgive himself enough to even talk to Thor again, at least for quite a long time.

Also I honestly wonder why he doesn't always come prepped, everyone always curbstomps him.


----------



## Id (May 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Of the three, "people who are way too smart and analytical to be posting on an anime forum ." You see how I love you, CBG? With all my little, shriveled heart.



Hence the reason why CBG does not post their anymore??..??


Speaking off, who gave Tony a better verbal owning? Nova or Thor?

^did you guys see what I did dur? : pek


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

I'd pick Nova.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

Nova actually rubbed the insignificance of everything Tony did in his face, Thor yelled at him and then crippled his armor and forced him to walk several miles


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2008)

Problem with Noba's ownage is that Tony didn't even notice

Stupid Stark. Probably drunk at the time


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2008)

If i start with Uncanny X-men: New age think I'll be lost? I wanna start with Hope and so on in the TP but i can't find all those issues and rather collect a series i can complete. Like new age ^. 

Also on almost done with "Best of spider-man" volume 4. Gwen stacy's kid's storyline. Is this the same writer as "Homecoming" ? He seems to have ran out of good ideas


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Also on almost done with *"Best of spider-man" volume 4. Gwen stacy's kid's storyline.* Is this the same writer as "Homecoming" ? He seems to have ran out of good ideas



The part bolded is a paradox. It doesn't exist.


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2008)

I just read Brubaker's recent Mr. Fear arc, god damn talk about the bad guy winning in the end.  Honestly Murdock got bitchslapped in every single possible way imaginable and even with Fear in jail he's king of the world.  Also I gotta love when Hood was all "excuse me wtf r u doin" to Mr. Fear when he found out why Fear provoked Hood in the first place.

Bendis' run is still better though


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Do you honestly think he could take on all the Asgardians + Thor since he apparently still has control of the Odinforce.  Also because of the whole Clor thing, I don't think Tony is really ever going to forgive himself enough to even talk to Thor again, at least for quite a long time.
> 
> Also I honestly wonder why he doesn't always come prepped, everyone always curbstomps him.


First off, I'm fairly certain JMS doesn't understand the full significance of what it means to have the Odinpower. It's not just a minor power-up ... it's a major, major power-up. So I'm thinking that, until proven otherwise, Thor is not using the full Odinpower.

However, that's not what you're asking. You're asking "Could prepped Tony possibly beat Classic Thor with Odinpower." The answer is yes. If Tony seriously had to fight someone at high Skyfather level he'd show up in Reality Gem Armor. That fight would shake the pillars of Asgard.



Id said:


> Speaking off, who gave Tony a better verbal owning? Nova or Thor? ^did you guys see what I did dur? : pek


Well, for my money it was Thor. As stupid and as out-of-character the whole "Clor" thing was, it's still part of the continuity. Thor had a legit beef with Tony. Nova, on the other hand, doesn't know who he's talking to. Tony is a thousand times the hero Nova will ever be.


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> However, that's not what you're asking. You're asking "Could prepped Tony possibly beat Classic Thor with Odinpower." The answer is yes. If Tony seriously had to fight someone at high Skyfather level he'd show up in Reality Gem Armor. That fight would shake the pillars of Asgard.



I want to see Tony with an armor based off of Celestial Technology that utilizes the Reality Gem. It'd be a fanboy's wet dream come true.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 25, 2008)

I'm still waiting for something to actually force Tony to use the Reality Gem.

Wait a sec...does this fucking mean that Skrull Black Bolt has the Space gem?


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

it's odd how eeveryone just ignored the existance of the gems thus far. I hope bendis brings it into the pitcure, but i hope he doesnt use them to d-em everything =/


----------



## The Sentry (May 25, 2008)

Do you guys think Tony is finished with Thor? i dont think so


----------



## mow (May 25, 2008)

Not by a mile. They'll be back at it. But not for a while. SI will have way too ramifications and damage-toll for him/shield to go against the Asgardians directly as he did with Namor. I highly doubt he'll even dare make a direct attack seeing that it's going to end up on american soil.

Plus i realyl hope that wont be the case, Thor is still on #10. maybe after another year or so. flesh thigns out a bit more, and see what loki is cooking up.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 25, 2008)

Arishem said:


> It'd be a fanboy's wet dream come true.


My wetdream is for Tony to resign from SHIELD and disappear from comics for a whole year.  I know he's now the biggest man in the Marvel Universe but I'm tired of seeing him in every goddamn comic out there.

Take him away for a while and we might want him back.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 25, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Take him away for a while and we might want him back.



Like Fury!


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2008)

Tony can never go, he's to cool


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 25, 2008)

mow said:


> it's odd how eeveryone just ignored the existance of the gems thus far. I hope bendis brings it into the pitcure, but i hope he doesnt use them to d-em everything =/


I agree completely. The gem story is an interesting development if used well, a shitty one if used poorly.



mow said:


> Plus i realyl hope that wont be the case, Thor is still on #10. maybe after another year or so. flesh thigns out a bit more, and see what loki is cooking up.


Again, agreed. Rebuild the Thor mythos, then bring him back into the fold. Just don't wait forever. 

Unlike, say, One More Day, the Ragnarok thing really is a credible way to make changes to the status quo. Just make sure they come across as honest and respectful. JMS will do a great deal in my eyes to heal his Spider-stained reputation if he can pull of a Thor revamp. So far so good.


----------



## The Sentry (May 25, 2008)

Tony is a bad example for kids.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Tony can never go, he's to cool


Making the biggest mistake (freeing the Green Goblin) is cool?


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2008)

Clor, outting Peter, Thunderbolts, sending the Hulk to space, sending an armada to Atlantis, not preventing that whole wanda mess, trying to register mutants, taking advantage of Sentry, creating the capekillers, creating the Vault, driving the Armor while under influence, I'm sure I'm leaving alot out mistakes he has yet to bother to rectify..

Maybe the alcohol thing, but not in a way that dosen't involve throwing wads of money at it.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 25, 2008)

Wasn't Tony Stark supposed to be exiled and disgraced somtime around/during/after SI?

I remember hearing that plot point somewhere.

But this has probably changed with the Movie, and the sort of shift in Marvel that is slowly making Iron Man their Flagship character.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2008)

Can he be a skrull?


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, forgot about that one


Attacking the skrulls and not finishing the job
And even give them access to the Illuminati's powers


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 25, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Nova, on the other hand, doesn't know who he's talking to. Tony is a thousand times the hero Nova will ever be.


Man, I just can't agree with that at all. How does Tony being an ambitious jackass make him more of a hero than a guy who basically has to be a one-man cosmic police force?


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2008)

So I'm reading "The other" and i got up to the part where peter asks all the super heroes for help but to no avil. I feel bad for him


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2008)

you'll feel really bad for him by part 5


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2008)

Well i know he lives because i have the next few issues after this story  but still. To be defeated by a disease after taking down hundreds of baddies seems so wrong.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 25, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> My wetdream is for Tony to resign from SHIELD and disappear from comics for a whole year.  I know he's now the biggest man in the Marvel Universe but I'm tired of seeing him in every goddamn comic out there.
> 
> Take him away for a while and we might want him back.



That's the worst mispelling of 'Wolverine' that I've ever seen


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's the worst mispelling of 'Wolverine' that I've ever seen


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well i know he lives because i have the next few issues after this story  but still. To be defeated by a disease after taking down hundreds of baddies seems so wrong.



no what I meant is the fact that he got his arms and legs broken, got beaten till his head was a bloody pulp then had his eye ripped out


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

Morlun was the only reason why I was able to finish reading The Other


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no what I meant is the fact that he got his arms and legs broken, got beaten till his head was a bloody pulp then had his eye ripped out



Ah yeah, that was pretty sicking. Poor pete


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 26, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Man, I just can't agree with that at all. How does Tony being an ambitious jackass make him more of a hero than a guy who basically has to be a one-man cosmic police force?


Ah, yes. The old "Tony is an ambitious jackass" story that Marvel told in ... where was that again? Some Civil War tie-in stories? As opposed to the "Tony has saved the Earth more times than Nova has years in his age" stories that they've been telling for the last 40 years. Hell, Tony's saved the Galaxy more times than Nova has. Nova wouldn't even be alive if Tony hadn't saved Earth countless times. 

Unlike Nova, who lucked into his powers with both eyes closed, Tony scraped his together with brains, guts and willpower. Unlike Nova, who stumbles from one obvious bad guy to the next, Tony fights the nuanced and morally confusing fights that no one else is capable or willing to fight. 

Thanks for the in-depth character study of Tony Stark.  It was both illuminating and realistic.


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2008)

I've always hated those stories where Tony is betrayed as more or less evil.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I've always hated those stories where Tony is *betrayed* as more or less evil.


betrayed or portrayed. **

*Spoiler*: _betray_ 




*be�tray *(b-tr) [SIZE=-2] [/SIZE]�

[SIZE=-1]*TRANSITIVE VERB:* [/SIZE]
*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]be�trayed[/SIZE][/FONT] *, *[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]be�tray�ing[/SIZE][/FONT] *, *[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]be�trays[/SIZE][/FONT] *


To give aid or information to an enemy of; commit treason against: _[SIZE=+0]betray one's country.[/SIZE] _
To deliver into the hands of an enemy in violation of a trust or allegiance: _[SIZE=+0]betrayed Christ to the Romans.[/SIZE] _

To be false or disloyal to: _[SIZE=+0]betrayed their cause; betray one's better nature.[/SIZE] _
To divulge in a breach of confidence: _[SIZE=+0]betray a secret.[/SIZE] _
To make known unintentionally: _[SIZE=+0]Her hollow laugh betrayed her contempt for the idea.[/SIZE] _
To reveal against one's desire or will.
To lead astray; deceive. See Synonyms at .




*Spoiler*: _portray_ 




*por�tray *(p�r-tr, pr-) [SIZE=-2] [/SIZE]�

[SIZE=-1]*TRANSITIVE VERB:* [/SIZE]
*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]por�trayed[/SIZE][/FONT] *, *[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]por�tray�ing[/SIZE][/FONT] *, *[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]por�trays[/SIZE][/FONT] *

To depict or represent pictorially; make a picture of.
To depict or describe in words.
To represent dramatically, as on the stage. See Synonyms at .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

What M0 said


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

I like how they _betrayed_(lol.public schools system ) Tony in Captain America The Burden of Dreams. He wasn't made out to the be the bad guy. It shows him as just, well for lack of a better term, the "fall guy" that was trying to make amends for Steve's death.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's the worst mispelling of 'Wolverine' that I've ever seen



Gooba's a-coming for ya!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

mow said:


> Gooba's a-coming for ya!



And I can see him lurking!


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2008)

olpp: I liked the Other 

also on the subject of Tony Stark:

I really liked Civil War: The Confession

on the subject of Nova vs Tony:

Nova put his whole arm down Annihilus' throat and and ripped his guts out.  nuance that


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2008)

If Civil War wasn't just a marketting stunt, then the scenario where the 2 of them worked together would have taken place


I mean in Thor Dissasembled not a month or 2 before CW broke out and the last time the 3 of them were on panel, had them working together and being friends


Marvel needed 2 characters that could be seen as representing both sides of that argument, their problem was picking 2 characters that had been friends since the day Cap was thawed out


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> olpp: I liked the Other



You would you

Stupid poozer. Go wash my dishes


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 26, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> That's the worst mispelling of 'Wolverine' that I've ever seen


At least Wolverine doesn't screw you over when he tries to do what's right.

Now if he wanted to screw you over, he'd just pop his claws up your anus until you lost all the organs you need to deficate.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> At least *Wolverine doesn't screw you* over when he tries to do what's right.
> 
> Now if he wanted to screw you over, he'd just pop his claws up your anus until you lost all the organs you need to deficate.



Bolded part needed bolding


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2008)

Wolverine is the one character I never got the attraction to


hes just bleh


----------



## Arishem (May 26, 2008)

To be honest, I've never found Wolverine very appealing either. That might change once I start reading his stuff. Does anyone have any recent runs or stories to suggest?


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> betrayed or portrayed. **
> 
> *Spoiler*: _betray_
> 
> ...


You know good and damn well that was a typo. 

Its hard to spell at 1 AM. Insomnia is a bitch.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You know good and damn well that was a typo.
> 
> Its hard to spell at 1 AM. Insomnia is a bitch.


No it wasn't 

teh = the, jsut = just are typos. 

Insomnia is not the issue (It's 1:44 and I'm typing just fine). The inability to tell the difference between "betray" and "portray" is failure brought on by your teachers is. You should file suit against your public education system.


----------



## Perverse (May 26, 2008)

@Anyone who reads Thor: It's dragging, IMO. Read up to issue 7 and nothing noteworthy has occurred.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 26, 2008)

The flying city thing and the bringing back the other people / gods thing?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 26, 2008)

LOKI IS HAWT BEWBS LOL


----------



## mow (May 26, 2008)

Perverse said:


> @Anyone who reads Thor: It's dragging, IMO. Read up to issue 7 and nothing noteworthy has occurred.



Return of Thor
Rebuilding Asgard
Reviving the asgardians
Significat foreshadowing of future battle between the Tony/USA and Thor/Asgard
The revelation regarding Odin
Loki beginning to tamper about

all in 7 issues, and that's dragging? pfti say., Naysayer; have at thee!


----------



## xingzup19 (May 26, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> The flying city thing and the bringing back the other people / gods thing?





mow said:


> Return of Thor
> *Rebuilding Asgard*
> *Reviving the asgardians*
> Significat foreshadowing of future battle between the Tony/USA and Thor/Asgard
> ...



What I said.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2008)

like two nuts in a spandex we are!

LIL_M0 dis is for you


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2008)

You better be talking about Squirrel Girl


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No it wasn't
> 
> teh = the, jsut = just are typos.
> 
> Insomnia is not the issue (It's 1:44 and I'm typing just fine). The inability to tell the difference between "betray" and "portray" is failure brought on by your teachers is. You should file suit against your public education system.



Its a difference in three letters.


----------



## The Sentry (May 26, 2008)

Lol sylar is illiterate


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2008)

It's not his fault mongolian is his first langage. 

COEM ONE, LETZ AL ELP CILAR!

SHEY IT WID US: DONE ESTÁ EL LIBRARY!


----------



## The Sentry (May 26, 2008)

Sighler is mongowlien  
No weeeey....I olwayz fought he wes chi-knees


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2008)

noe noe, ee's a ddogmanned mongalien oo leaves in sawd kerolainna. Srsly.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Its a difference in three letters.


Yeah, but the difference in meaning is about as far apart as three universes or so...


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2008)

Little confused. New X-men. Astonishing. And Uncanny. Are they all in the same universe or different ones?


----------



## vicious1 (May 26, 2008)

same universe.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 26, 2008)

They just don't run at the same time as each other. It confused me as well, in the beginning.


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2008)

All same characters and all?


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2008)

Ah ok. Well that's weird. Should i read em in a certain order? Cause I'm reading uncanny now, when does like house of M/New X-men/Astonsining take place?


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2008)

mow said:


> Return of Thor
> Rebuilding Asgard
> Reviving the asgardians
> Significat foreshadowing of future battle between the Tony/USA and Thor/Asgard
> ...



indeed, Thor books all have usually had lots of back planning then when the fighting does break out the prep looks like it took forever because the fighting kicks that much ass


----------



## Perverse (May 27, 2008)

mow said:


> Return of Thor
> Rebuilding Asgard
> Reviving the asgardians
> Significat foreshadowing of future battle between the Tony/USA and Thor/Asgard
> ...



All that shit has been fucking boring, in my opinion. Whatchu gon' do about it?


----------



## mow (May 27, 2008)

go catch some exictement with BND, then 

EDIT: 

*fap fap fap*


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2008)

Yes, the Parkour luck is the funniest thing ever hapen to the marvel universe


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Nova put his whole arm down Annihilus' throat and and ripped his guts out.  nuance that


Exactly my point, I think.



crazymtf said:


> Little confused. New X-men. Astonishing. And Uncanny. Are they all in the same universe or different ones?





vicious1 said:


> same universe.


Same confusing universe.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2008)

mow said:


> go catch some exictement with BND, then
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> *fap fap fap*



how legit is this picture?


----------



## Gooba (May 27, 2008)

mow said:


> Gooba's a-coming for ya!





omg laser pew pew! said:


> And I can see him lurking!





Taleran said:


> Wolverine is the one character I never got the attraction to
> 
> 
> hes just bleh


I took out my RAGE by banning some dudes.



Elijah Snow said:


> how legit is this picture?


It looks like a photoshop of Iron Man from this movie.  I'm pretty sure.


----------



## mow (May 27, 2008)

does your RAGE appear in other forums as well?

and it's a fake ive found on this random site. but darn if it wasnt a good one


----------



## Gooba (May 27, 2008)

My RAGE can appear anywhere, in any form, at any time.  Although if I see people dissing with Bruce it won't just appear anywhere, it will appear _everywhere_.

I can't wait for War Machine and Iron Man to go out and kill some terrorists like they did recently in Ultimate IM.  I love that sequels are so expected that an actor signed on just to play a hero in the 2nd/3rd films.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 27, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I love that sequels are so expected that an actor signed on just to play a hero in the 2nd/3rd films.


Heh, yeah. It's even more important for Marvel now that they're trying to build a "movieverse."


----------



## Perverse (May 27, 2008)

Need opinions: Is the Iron Man film any good?


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2008)

Definately.  One of the best superhero movies ever made.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2008)

Perverse said:


> Need opinions: Is the Iron Man film any good?



You haven't watched it yet?

There's only one thing I can say in a situation like this, I'm sure everyone can agree 

ur a faget


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Definately.  *One of the* best superhero movies ever made.




gonne need some explanation here


----------



## Sylar (May 28, 2008)

Batman Begins being the other.


----------



## Perverse (May 28, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You haven't watched it yet?
> 
> There's only one thing I can say in a situation like this, I'm sure everyone can agree
> 
> ur a faget


I agree. =D


Sylar said:


> Batman Begins being the other.



I liked that a lot.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2008)

Bout. Damn. Time. ​


----------



## The Sentry (May 28, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Let's make a bet to see when Wolverine makes a appearance



Tommorow


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2008)

is the current moon knight series worth checking out?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2008)

Nope. Pretty boring.


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Nope. Pretty boring.



Oh Man  I like moon knight but if it's boring i guess I'll skip it.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2008)

You'll like it if you like random violence and emo-ness. And Iron Man makes an appearance.


----------



## Glued (May 28, 2008)

> You haven't watched it yet?
> 
> There's only one thing I can say in a situation like this, I'm sure everyone can agree
> 
> ur a faget



It was good, but not enough violence and they could have picked a better villain than Iron Monger. 

Anyways, I hear Thundra is coming back and she is going to be fighting the Hulk. She was a pretty interesting character.

Also can't wait to read about Hulk's son, Skaar, wonder if he's better than Wolverine's or Mar Vell's boys, aka Hulkling and Daken.

I also hope they retcon, Rick being the new abomination. One of the things that made Rick's character so great was that he was human.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 28, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> It was good, but not enough violence and they could have picked a better villain than Iron Monger.
> 
> Anyways, I hear Thundra is coming back and she is going to be fighting the Hulk. She was a pretty interesting character.
> 
> ...



Sweety please don't disagree with me, it makes other people think our relationship has problems

Anyway Hulk is being written by Loeb and Quesada basically lets his writers do whatever the hell they want


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 28, 2008)

Not a lot of violene.

That's one of the reasons why I liked it.  Spent more time on the plot.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2008)

Its funny that one of Rick Jones' "appeals" (I hate him personally) is that he's normal yet like Jimmy Olsen (whom I also hate) he gets powers all the freaking time.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2008)

We all know who to blame right?


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

is Bendis' "Powers" any good?


----------



## The Sentry (May 29, 2008)

Brian Bendis isnt all bad you know....he just makes really shitty decsisions


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

Retcon Falacy#4927423- If Tony Stark never had peter or his secret idenity, and therefore, never moduled the Iron Spider Suit, then WTF is up with the MVP clones?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 29, 2008)

Well Spider-Man was wearing the Iron Spider outfit before Civil War in New Avengers.

Which technicaly is another one of those "WTF is the Spidey time-line in Civil War?" things, but still could be used to explain that Iron Spider exsisted before Spider-Man revealed his secret identity.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

But history was made so no one knew his identity. Things like him joining the avengers never happened. If not then how the hell did auntie wake up healed up and living all the way back in queens like nothing happened? And Harry is still alive? And so on and on.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

But people who knew befrore (ie. Norman) and I would imagine people who intimately became part of him (ie. Venom symbiote) would still know


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

If Harry is alive Gwen probably is too.
Maybe "forgeting" is what is driving Norman in the Thunderbolts nuts and in a nutsack moove is gonna do something that empors Mephisto..


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

"Empors"?


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

empowers


----------



## xingzup19 (May 29, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> But history was made so no one knew his identity. Things like him joining the avengers never happened. If not then how the hell did auntie wake up healed up and living all the way back in queens like nothing happened? *And Harry is still alive?* And so on and on.



Skrull.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 29, 2008)

A while ago, I made a casting call for a Thunderbolts movie, casting Shia Lebouff as Penance.

Now that I've seen a few Shia Lebouff movies, I'd like to publiclly withdraw that casting.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 29, 2008)

So who's the new Penance?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 29, 2008)

That quest still continues.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2008)

What's "Marvel 1985"?


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2008)

its an alternate story of how


*Spoiler*: __ 



During Secret war When doom is believed to have gotten Beyonders powers him and the other villains jump through into our timeline and take up residence in a spooky house down the street


its called 1985 since thats the year that issue of SW came out


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2008)

Dude, Shia is a good actor.  Not good at being brooding at all.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2008)

Shia would make a good Penance. He's got the whole Speedball personality now, so after seeing Disturbia I think he'd do great if he really tried to be dark.


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sweety please don't disagree with me, it makes other people think our relationship has problems
> 
> Anyway Hulk is being written by Loeb and Quesada basically lets his writers do whatever the hell they want


I just purchased the new Hulk, Incredible Hercules and Ms. Marvel

*Spoiler*: __ 




I must say that Red Hulk did pretty well, tearing Wendigo into pieces. Now apparently there are a pack of wendigo running around. Its kind of sad really how shitty wendigo have gotten. Back in the old days Wendigo really caused a ruckus taking on the Hulk, Snowbird had to transform into a human-sized wolverine, (The actual animal not the character). She literally tore wendigo to shreds. Snowbird used to be real kick ass. They also show Red Hulk smacking around She-Hulk, I mean he literally got kneed by She-Hulk in the male organs and he still stomped her. In fact he made her look like a bitch. I feel kind of sorry for She-Hulk's character. Than we get a recap of the Old Abomination's life by Ross.

I really like what Ross wrote about Tony

"For the record, I find it appalling that I'm reporting to Tony Stark who regardless of his appointment as Director of S.H.I.E.L.D...I have less respect for, if that's possible, than Banner."

You can always count on Ross to be filled with hate.

The issue of Ms. Marvel.

Her character is so damn near predictable as well as the storyline. Her boyfriend just happens to be Kree like Mar Vell. She than kisses someone else because she is so emotionally distraught. Now she's the head of her own team.

The only reason I bought this was because of her team. Agent Sum is win and so is machine man. Machine man is so awesome. 

"Suck it up man! You have only broken two of your two hundred and six bones."
-Machine Man.



The Issue of Hercules.

I am glad to see Snowbird back. I hope she can kick ass like she did against Wendigo. Amatsu and Demogorge are also on Herc's team. Cho looks kind of puny compared to the other members of the God Squad. Herc states that this is the first time that he has ever been made a leader. There is only one problem I see, why on earth would anyone make Herc a leader, Athena is supposed to be the Goddess of Wisdom. I won't forget what Amatsu said at the end.

"Tell me have your sister's eyes...always been so green."

Its a trap for Herc and crew.


It really doesn't make any sense though before they leave, Athena gives Cho a warning that he will have to do the hardest thing he has ever done when Herc is at his weakest.

If Athena is a skrull as Amatsu suggests, why would she give Cho a warning.


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2008)

goddamn Thor was fucking awesome


the big question?


Can Norse Gods Jump?


----------



## The Rook (May 30, 2008)

I don't think most of them need to jump.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

The part with Kelda and the farm boy made me laugh for a long long time.


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2008)

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELDA!


----------



## The Sentry (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 30, 2008)

How come that's working for you but not me?



Wait. Now it's working for me. Glad you like it though. Inspired by your love.


----------



## The Sentry (May 30, 2008)

The image tag is only broke in the OBD


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

Sentry is getting a fully fleshed backstory, "Age of the Sentry" by Mark Paniccia

NarutoFan1014


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Arishem (May 31, 2008)

I'm going to borrow that for a future set.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

meet lady Bullseye


----------



## xingzup19 (May 31, 2008)

Hmm. Kinda reminds me of Domino.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I'm going to borrow that for a future set.


Too late. I'm already shopping it.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

incase people want to know, that War Machine picture is from the "War Machine: Director of SHIELD" arc in Iron Man which ties into SI.

oh and:



> Marvel Zombies 3 by Van Lente and Kev Walker.
> 
> "Just in time for Halloween, Marvel Zombies will invade the Marvel U, in continuity, and the Initiative has to rise to the challenge," Van Lente said.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

He should be the Director of SHEILD... Just because he has more guns.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> > Marvel Zombies 3 by Van Lente and Kev Walker.
> >
> > "Just in time for Halloween, Marvel Zombies will invade the Marvel U, in continuity, and the Initiative has to rise to the challenge," Van Lente said.




Are you serious?!?  Wow that was fast.  From what I read a while ago they said they were going to leave them alone for a while.  I hope they get a better artist for this story.  Also this seems to be another step closer to 616 verse crossing with the Ultimate universe.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

Well the Zombieverse won't cross with the Ultimateverse for milleniums, so this is their way of getting Doom back.

here's my brillian idea:

Give Ultimate DOom his own title where he just jumps through the multiverse until ultimately returns to the Ultimateverse completely pimped out with everything he's gotten over his journey


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, they should call it Ultimate Doom Quest.


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

Doom Quest was about time travel


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Well the Zombieverse won't cross with the Ultimateverse for milleniums, so this is their way of getting Doom back.
> 
> here's my brillian idea:
> 
> Give Ultimate DOom his own title where he just jumps through the multiverse until ultimately returns to the Ultimateverse completely pimped out with everything he's gotten over his journey



The plot to Ultimatum: Magneto was finally defeated for the umpteenth time and just when the heroes start to celebrate, Doom shows up with the Infinity Gauntlet, the Ultimate Nullifier, and the Annihilation Wave. 

EDIT: Hmmm, anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Doom Quest was about time travel


but Ultimate Doom Quest will be about interdimensional travel.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The plot to Ultimatum: Magneto was finally defeated for the umpteenth time and just when the heroes start to celebrate, Doom shows up with the Infinity Gauntlet, the Ultimate Nullifier, and the Annihilation Wave. p



Unfortunatly...Loeb's Ultimatum will probably begin and end at the Magneto part.



> EDIT: Hmmm, anyone have any thoughts on this?



IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAANNNNNDD

Secret Invasion 2: The Saiyan Saga


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> EDIT: Hmmm, anyone have any thoughts on this?



I was thinking more on the lines of WonderMan, but I've got no idea.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The plot to Ultimatum: Magneto was finally defeated for the umpteenth time and just when the heroes start to celebrate, Doom shows up with the Infinity Gauntlet, the Ultimate Nullifier, and the Annihilation Wave.



And then, Ultimate Squirrel Girl cames to the rescue 

_*"Confound these wretched rodents! For every one I fling away, a dozen more vex me!"*_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Squirrel Girl needs to be raped by Dr Light and hang herself afterward.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't hate 


Let's make it ultimate Nick Fury piggybacks on Doom's travelling thing and does a SI kickass cameback


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ultimate Nick Fury's exile made me...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Made me angry, but then again, I haven't paid for an ultimate issue ever since Elektra


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

I liked Ultimate Elektra. She was bad ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, and in ultimate daredevil/elektra she was damn deep and genuinly troubled. I remember reading that first issue over and over again, and falling in love for it. The second one put me in panic!
And the tradeback of ultimate elektra was a solid sequel though I was verly unpleased with the way she shows up in ultimate spiderman


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

I liked how Ultimate Spidey kept staring at her boobs in the elevator.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Reminded me of the time he kept picturing Jean Grey naked


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah Spidey is just beyond win.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah Ultimate Spidey is just beyond win.



Fixed for you

Carol:That's nota a gun, that a neural neutralizer, you two are SHIELD agents now, so get cracking.
Peter:It's not a gun
Kitty: It's a no-no-no-naliner
Peter:And we're SHIELD agents now
Kitty: That's what the lady said
Peter: Well, we better do something cool then.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, there has yet to be a time where Bendis didn't bring his A game.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

I eman, it's pretty damn awesome the way it is, but i's the little moments that make it epic.

Just admit it, I suck as a supervillan and the socking shockers are not that shocking!


----------



## Deviate (Jun 1, 2008)

> “[The miniseries] will have serious ramifications for the Marvel Universe moving forward,” Van Lente said. “And for one Marvel hero in particular.”
> 
> “Still hungering for a clue?” Sankovitch teased. “Let’s just say that ‘Merc with a Mouth’ will gain a whole new meaning!”



Deadpool. A zombie?


Wonderman and Dethlok have sexy sayian baby?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Don't hate
> 
> 
> Let's make it ultimate Nick Fury piggybacks on Doom's travelling thing and does a SI kickass cameback



Ultimate Nick is a "long term part"of the Supremeverse


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimate Nick is a "long term part"of the Supremeverse



Who'dd fuck had that birilliant idea?

Well, I s'pose we can't be taking the thunder off of 616 Nick. But if we buy enough of that, maby Qesada will make Ultimate bring Nicky back.


Oh wel, he's better off with a blaze of a glory rather than being shitdumped into Ultimates 3


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

The guys who are taking over the Supreme verse decided that, also the guys who wrote Ultimate Power (Loeb, Bendis, JMS)


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2008)

lol, Loeb is gay  but I'm glad Bendis saved Nick from Ultimates 3


----------



## Arishem (Jun 1, 2008)

Skaar is supposed to be a barbarian book, so you can count me in. Hercules is going to be around for awhile which I'm happy to hear. Red Hulk I'll read just for the lulz.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> EDIT: Hmmm, anyone have any thoughts on this?



Looks like a mix of Alucard and Vash the Stampede...


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 1, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Skaar is supposed to be a barbarian book, so you can count me in. Hercules is going to be around for awhile which I'm happy to hear. Red Hulk I'll read just for the lulz.



Red Hulk is not made of lulz...it is made of ANTI-LULZ!

DUN DUN DUNNNNNN


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2008)

It's only anti-lulz for those who care about respecting decades old franchises and characters.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 2, 2008)

Arishem said:


> It's only anti-lulz for those who care about respecting decades old franchises and characters.



OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> The guys who are taking over the Supreme verse decided that, also the guys who wrote Ultimate Power (Loeb, Bendis, JMS)



M0 stole my line


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2008)

so you thought Loeb couldn't get worse?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 3, 2008)

^ I had heard that was coming. He thinks it's funny. Which would be fine, if it actually was.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 3, 2008)

In spite of shit like that, the past three issues of Hulk have sold out. I'm just curious to know who's actually buying it. It doesn't seem like anybody here would.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2008)

Kids that are masters of the infamous brain turn off power that seems to be spreading.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 3, 2008)

All I got to say is I like Ed McGuinness. Since the time he drew for Superman.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 3, 2008)

Arishem said:


> In spite of shit like that, the past three issues of Hulk have sold out. I'm just curious to know who's actually buying it. It doesn't seem like anybody here would.



The same people who bought out all three issues of Ultimates 3. I mean would have if it actually existed.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Ultimates 3 hasn't gone on sale yet, Millar is still writting it for image.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder who Red Hulk is


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

jeph loeb is gay lol


----------



## Deviate (Jun 3, 2008)

Loeb = 

edit - Loeb's gayness broke the facepalm image


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

Exceeding bandwidth is awesome


----------



## Deviate (Jun 3, 2008)

Not when Loeb's fail is the cause of it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2008)

Makes         sense


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 3, 2008)

Should have used Image Shack, the frog haets teh ghey


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

ZOMFG, late breaking news that will destroy your perception of the 616verse


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ZOMFG, late breaking news that will destroy your perception of the 616verse



WHAT A TWIST!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

Can someone draft me a memo of that or something?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 4, 2008)

Look at the blue bar at the top of that page. Notice what is misspelt


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2008)

Wait, there was another Cap America before Steve Rogers?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2008)

who's capitan ameica? you think they mean "capitan amelia"?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 4, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wait, there was another Cap America before Steve Rogers?



There's been a few other Captain Americas that aren't named Steve or Bucky


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 4, 2008)

I know there are some other War Machine fans here aside from me. 



Segan said:


> Wait, there was another Cap America before Steve Rogers?


This is one of those situations where Marvel is trying to cover up a weird publishing history. Captain Ameica stories were told after WW2 ended. However, by the time he was reintroduced in Avengers, he wasn't being published anymore. At that time in history, no one really gave a shit about continuity, so they didn't think twice about claiming that Cap had been frozen at the end of WW2.

Flash forward a decade and suddenly Marvel fans start asking "Well, if Cap was frozen in 1945, who were those guys running around in the 50s?" So Marvel retconned a handful of new Caps into the characters history to account for the various incarnations.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

The two caps that took over after Steve (Spirit of '76 and the first Patriot) were both made into Captain America in a what if?  It was essentially the same story that Brubaker wrote, right down to So76 being killing to protect Kennedy.  Also this What if? established the whole test plane crash that caused Bucky and Cap to be frozen.

afaik those two characters existed prior to the WF? but I'm not sure


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2008)

the point is cap is still dead.  All is good with the world.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 4, 2008)

Secret Invasion #3 was much, much better than the previous issue. I just wanted to see shit and people explode, which this issue delivered. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Skrull queen is just jerking Tony around about him being a skrull. IMO, he's definitely not a skrull. Also, seeing Nick with that BFG was too awesome for words.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 4, 2008)

SI was awesome indeed. Less talking, and a lot more fighting.

Kick Ass was fucking awesome as fuck! Moar! Moar! My dump post for Kick Ass will get updated.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2008)

Kick Ass was so f#cking, well, KICK ASS!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2008)

Creepy Sidekick Girl FTW!!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

the sidekick is called "Hit-Girl"

I smell JBD cosmic


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

oh yeah and Thor and Tony have their 2nd meeting post Thor revival.  They meet at the funeral for a member of the official Phillipine Super team, Thor ignores him throughout the ceremony until Stark confronts him and asks if he'd at least consider the initiative. Thor then gets angry, TAPS his armor with his hammer then leaves. Stark then starts bitching about how that tap caused a nick in his armor


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 5, 2008)

Kick-Ass was.....funny

How on earth does a little girl like that get the physical strength to cleave through human bodies like that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cause it's a comic book "based on the real world".


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2008)

Because it's entertaining.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah and Thor and Tony have their 2nd meeting post Thor revival.  They meet at the funeral for a member of the official Phillipine Super team, Thor ignores him throughout the ceremony until Stark confronts him and asks if he'd at least consider the initiative. Thor then gets angry, TAPS his armor with his hammer then leaves. Stark then starts bitching about how that tap caused a nick in his armor



Philippines Super Team?



Tell me I'm right. We finally get some recognition after Yu and that other Filipino artist whose name I always forget.

Edit:
I remember now. Medina and Pagulayan.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

The Phillipine team got completely and utterly wiped out in their 4th panel by Ezekiel Stane's suicide iron man suits   there weren't even skeletons left


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh well. At least they got mentioned.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL Blade is apparently British and will be featured in Captain Britain & MI:13 right after Secret Invasion over

Hamas un-endorsed him


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol since when? I guess it would make more sense....why would vampires be in America


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> Early life and career
> 
> Marvel Preview #3 (Sep7. 1973). Painted cover art by Gray Morrow.Blade was born in a whorehouse in the Soho neighborhood of London, England at some time in the late nineteenth century.[1]



source: ^ Marvel Preview #3 (Sept. 1973), with story panels at "The Origin of Blade", by Mike Rickard.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 5, 2008)

Iron Man had a rough week for the 50th time since Civil War.  In one comic he gets an axe thrown through him, in another he gets molested while having techno-pneumonia, and in another... Thor chips his armor.  I mean I hate Iron Man as much as the next guy, but in just the last year he's already "died "more times than Jean Grey.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, I can't wait for the comeuppance.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

a certain sword is back in play


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 5, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kick Ass #3 Spoiler_



... did I just see a little kid cutting grown men up with a sword and smiling about it? 

WTF? 

(Also, the hell kind of 'realistic' superheroes is this? To cut that deep with a sword, you need the strength of a fit adult, and trying to inflict that kind of damage with the decreased leverage of a little kids' arms would only mean you need to be /stronger/. Is this kid meta?)


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't look a deus ex machina in the mouth


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> ... did I just see a little kid cutting grown men up with a sword and smiling about it?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> (Also, the hell kind of 'realistic' superheroes is this? To cut that deep with a sword, you need the strength of a fit adult, and trying to inflict that kind of damage with the decreased leverage of a little kids' arms would only mean you need to be /stronger/. Is this kid meta?)



The answer is simple. It kicked ass.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Iron Man had a rough week for the 50th time since Civil War.  In one comic he gets an axe thrown through him, in another he gets molested while having techno-pneumonia, and in another... Thor chips his armor.  I mean I hate Iron Man as much as the next guy, but in just the last year he's already "died "more times than Jean Grey.



You also forgot Pepper throwing alcohol into Tony's eyes and the building he was partying in exploding while he was in it


----------



## Deviate (Jun 6, 2008)

And that time Red Hulk got horny and... 'Oh.The.Humanity'


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

we're talking about just this week


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2008)

that thing crashes down every other tuesday. When are they just gonna start building them on the ground?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)

How'd it start moving then? Or just build numerous ground-pads and start connecting them together?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> You also forgot Pepper throwing alcohol into Tony's eyes and the building he was partying in exploding while he was in it


Aah yes, I thought there was 1 more _this week_.
So ridiculous.

I think so far Thor's first smackdown was the best, and this week he had my favorite too just because it was such a dick move.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 6, 2008)

I hope they're not building some sort of Pepper/Tony romance. Not after Hap died.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I hope they're not building some sort of Pepper/Tony romance. Not after Hap died.



It wouldn't be the first time they've changed something in the comics to match something from the movies i.e. Bullseye changing costumes to the movie version for a while.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 6, 2008)

So Red Hulk>>>Uatu then


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

yes though Pepper looks a lot more like Nicole Kidman than she does Gwynneth


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> So Red Hulk>>>Uatu then



No, lol Loeb is just GAY!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yes though Pepper looks a lot more like Nicole Kidman than she does Gwynneth



Read X-Factor #31. Gwyneth is in there.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> It wouldn't be the first time they've changed something in the comics to match something from the movies i.e. Bullseye changing costumes to the movie version for a while.


It's the movie that's got me worried. Otherwise, I would've just read it as "Tony's an asshole boss."


*Spoiler*: _Fan Rant_ 



I'm still waiting for Matt Fraction to give Tony Stark *one* redeeming quality. He was an asshole all through _The Order_, now he's been an asshole through two issues of _IIM_. For the life of me, I don't understand why Fraction was chosen for this book. _Director of SHIELD _has been outstanding. Now Marvel's gonna fuck it up by oversaturating the market with Stark-hate. It was really welcome to see any character treat Tony with some admiration over in Invaders/Avengers. Say what you want about Alex Ross being a nerd, but he really does respect the history. Where's Kurt Busiek when you need him? Oh yeah, over at DC.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2008)

The Iron Man hate has been one of my biggest complaints with Marvel. None of the characters like Stark and everyone owns him whenever he shows up. Its gotten ridiculous....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> No,* ** Loeb is just GAY!


You forgot to say "LOL" olpp's coming for you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know what you could possibly mean


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 6, 2008)

Personally If I was Stark I would just say fuck em all take back all the tech he has given all of these different government superhero projects and watch them flounder.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah and Thor and Tony have their 2nd meeting post Thor revival.  They meet at the funeral for a member of the official Phillipine Super team, Thor ignores him throughout the ceremony until Stark confronts him and asks if he'd at least consider the initiative. Thor then gets angry, TAPS his armor with his hammer then leaves. Stark then starts bitching about how that tap caused a nick in his armor



What was this in? I'd love to read it!


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 6, 2008)

Invincible Iron Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> ... did I just see a little kid cutting grown men up with a sword and smiling about it?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> (Also, the hell kind of 'realistic' superheroes is this? To cut that deep with a sword, you need the strength of a fit adult, and trying to inflict that kind of damage with the decreased leverage of a little kids' arms would only mean you need to be /stronger/. Is this kid meta?)


Don't overanalyze fiction. It ruins the experience.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok I just read Son of M and Silent War.  Can someone please explain to me how the hell Black Bolt got out of Jail and would still be considered the Inhuman king after the end of Silent War? I mean I've heard absolutely no mention of him deposing Maximus plus he would have never been able to have met Hulk (without him entering Attilan by force and yanking him out, which he didn't do.  BB was just waiting for him and ordering him to leave like a king) or even come to a lot of Illuminati missions (the Hulk exile, the meeting about Civil War + the time when BB was revealed as a skrull all take place AFTER Silent war).

I hope the SI series will explain this




Spy_Smasher said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fan Rant_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Matt Fraction to give Tony Stark *one* redeeming quality. He was an asshole all through _The Order_, now he's been an asshole through two issues of _IIM_. For the life of me, I don't understand why Fraction was chosen for this book. _Director of SHIELD _has been outstanding. Now Marvel's gonna fuck it up by oversaturating the market with Stark-hate. It was really welcome to see any character treat Tony with some admiration over in Invaders/Avengers. Say what you want about Alex Ross being a nerd, but he really does respect the history. Where's Kurt Busiek when you need him? Oh yeah, over at DC.



call me crazy but I actually like Tony A LOT more in IIM than in any of the recent Iron Man stories.  He just seems like a real person not just a caricature. though granted the only part of Director that I have read were the Extremis arc and the CivilWar/WWH tie ins.  I really just love Fraction's book, though Larocca seems to just tape photos onto the paper then draw around it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, for better or worse, he is Marvel's Batman.

The only thing is, when things get tough, Batman tends to lean to the left, and Ironman always seems to lean to the right. If you fellow Americans out there catch my drift. It is a strange and pecular aspect to both of these characters, in that they can be so alike, but there reactions to events send them down two different paths.

And for everything that Batman accomplishes, he is praised by fans. Ironman doesn't get this treatment, despite his contribution. Most of his actions are attributed to the suit. Which would be similar as crediting all of Batman's accomplishments to the Wayne Fortune.

As much as Extremis is a cool concept, I don't think it's good for Tony.  It's making people forget that Tony is capable outside of the suit, and when he is always in the suit, it takes some of the potency away from the suit. I'm hoping SI fixes this with Tony actually pulling through without the Ironman and loosing Extremis for the Armor Wars that are starting up in IIM.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> though granted the only part of Director that I have read were the Extremis arc and the CivilWar/WWH tie ins.


Then you've seriously missed the best issues. The post CW IMoS has been excellent.



NeoDMC said:


> Well, for better or worse, he is Marvel's Batman.


 Ah. I _completely_ disagree with this. 



NeoDMC said:


> As much as Extremis is a cool concept, I don't think it's good for Tony.  It's making people forget that Tony is capable outside of the suit, and when he is always in the suit, it takes some of the potency away from the suit. I'm hoping SI fixes this with Tony actually pulling through without the Ironman and loosing Extremis for the Armor Wars that are starting up in IIM.


I wouldn't mind getting rid of Extremis AT ALL.

1) Its powers are never consistent and it is ill used when it is used at all.
2) I like to see Tony BUILD his upgrades.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2008)

100% agreed, keeping with the same basic operating system is what screwed him over with the skrulls (though by just having Jarvis they would have still gotten him, it just wouldn't have been so laughably easy).

Though if the vehicle for removal is in Fraction's book I really wouldn't mind since it does seem like a new armor war is being built up.  It'll be fun watching him match up with Zeke who is not only _very_ intelligent but he's just such an overall lighthearted guy compared to Tony and 100x the douchebag


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 7, 2008)

If you had the imagination, or simply wanted to dick around with a concept, DC's Trinity, and Marvel's Trinity have very similar aspects, that go beyond what their stories, or overall characterization hold.

It is very strange, but an intresting aspect of the comic industry nontheless, and I don't know how much of this is coincidence, and how much of it was changed over time to fit in with the whole theme of things.

It basically plays out like this...

Superman=Captain America
Batman=Ironman
Wonder Woman=Thor

Oh yeah...I went there


----------



## Gooba (Jun 7, 2008)

I really liked the Extremis arc, good art and I thought the story was really interesting.  Now I hate him actually having it and just want him to go back to normal.  He is supposed to be just a normal guy in a suit, not a superhero with an even better suit.



NeoDMC said:


> If you had the imagination, or simply wanted to dick around with a concept, DC's Trinity, and Marvel's Trinity have very similar aspects, that go beyond what their stories, or overall characterization hold.
> 
> It is very strange, but an intresting aspect of the comic industry nontheless, and I don't know how much of this is coincidence, and how much of it was changed over time to fit in with the whole theme of things.
> 
> ...


Superman=Spider-Man
Batman=Ironman
Wonder Woman=Wolverine

I think across all of Marvel you average 1.5 of them per comic.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> It is very strange, but an intresting aspect of the comic industry nontheless, and I don't know how much of this is coincidence, and how much of it was changed over time to fit in with the whole theme of things.


The idea of a DC "Trinity" is very new. Like in the last five years new. Marvel has had their "Big Three" (Cap, Iron Man, Thor) for decades, but only in the context of the Avengers. I bet there are X-men fans who've never heard of the Big 3.

Don't get me started on the "Trinity." Wonder Woman has never been part of Clark and Bruce's little thing (which has also been going on for decades in many different books). If anything, DC has a "Duality and Ooh, Look -- Tits!"


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree with you all the way.  My main reason theory why WW was picked was cause she's the only major DC character aside from the main 2 from the Golden Age who still bears her original identity and that people have heard of (ie. GL and Flash are out because of Alan Scott and Jay Garrick being first).  just my thought


----------



## Gooba (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the nigh cosmic Trinity of Adam Warlock, Silver Surfer, and Thanos the most.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 7, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> The idea of a DC "Trinity" is very new. Like in the last five years new. Marvel has had their "Big Three" (Cap, Iron Man, Thor) for decades, but only in the context of the Avengers. I bet there are X-men fans who've never heard of the Big 3.
> 
> Don't get me started on the "Trinity." Wonder Woman has never been part of Clark and Bruce's little thing (which has also been going on for decades in many different books). If anything, DC has a "Duality and Ooh, Look -- Tits!"



It takes imagination, and no matter how you spin it, the point of Ironman=Batman is still validated.

Besides, who cares about continuinity anymore, nobody else here seems to


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Besides, who cares about continuinity anymore, nobody else here seems to


I don't.  People shouldn't overanalyze fiction, it takes the fun out of reading... for me anyways.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Don't overanalyze fiction. It ruins the experience.



There's a difference between 'overanalyzing' and 'noticing when a writer is being just so damn sloppy that there's no point'.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2008)

A mithical warrior, an overfunded rich guy, and an american patriot  money cow.
It transfers pretty well


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 7, 2008)

Wolverine is too good to be in a big 3. He's on his own....Spideys terrible writers over the years have helped dwindle his popularity


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2008)

Dr Doom, Molly Hayes and Xander Harris


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 7, 2008)

Wolverine is the only individual out of the X-Men.
Seriously Iceman should get his own series where he has adventures in Asgard


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2008)

Iceman is awesome, but not solo series awesome. Only Gambit has the power to do what Wolverine did... Well, Kitty did it too, but it left such a shitty impression in Joss Whedon's mind that he vowed to get rid of her.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeh Gambit is SOLO awesome. Iceman could at least be a leader on a team though. Kitty pride should do what all female heroins do at one point in their lives.....BECOME A DETECTIVE


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Yeh Gambit is SOLO awesome. Iceman could at least be a leader on a team though. Kitty pride should do what all female heroins do at one point in their lives.....BECOME A DETECTIVE


It's funny cause it's 90% true.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> As much as Extremis is a cool concept, I don't think it's good for Tony.  It's making people forget that Tony is capable outside of the suit, and when he is always in the suit, it takes some of the potency away from the suit. I'm hoping SI fixes this with Tony actually pulling through without the Ironman and loosing Extremis for the Armor Wars that are starting up in IIM.



Totally agreed. Extremis is arguably the biggest deux ex machina to grace comics for the past decade, 99% of problems involving Stark are solved by it.

I totally respect Ellis but Extremis was just stupid on every possible level


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2008)

What's with Joss hurling female characters into space?


Buffy, Kitty, Jean Grey, Serenity..
The only woman I distinctly remember him killing without spacehurling, was Darla, who was allready dead, and Tara, wich prompted Willow to go all evil phoenix (wich he did hurl to space)


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

Wait, does the wouldn't the new Millar Wolverine arc technically be happening at the current timezone of Cable?  I'm not saying they should crossover but I at least hope they won't contradict the hell out of each other


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2008)

> AMAZING SPIDER-MAN # 562
> The Story: It's Web-Slinger vs. Wall-Crawler as artist extraordinaire Mike McKone (FF, The Exiles) joins writer Bob Gale to answer the
> question – who is “The Other Spider-Man?” It ain't comin' down to another clone saga is it? If so, send all complaints
> to 1994!




I feel like they're joking with the holocaust


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wait, does the wouldn't the new Millar Wolverine arc technically be happening at the current timezone of Cable?  I'm not saying they should crossover but I at least hope they won't contradict the hell out of each other



wut?

Millar is writing Wolverine in the future?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah, and it follows a pretty simillar story.
My guess is that cable and wolverine are going to cross over with layla miller


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh I can totally see that this will work perfectly


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2008)

I read thru WWH all 5 major issues in one sitting and I really liked it, alot more than read the 1st time, it all makes sense there aren't any jarring plotholes or characters doing something way out of character

so If I had to make a list now about marvel based crossovers it'd go


Annihilation
WWH
Conquest
(SI so far, marvel events don't always keep their steam and this one is going for 8 issues)
Civil War
House of M


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2008)

In before OLPP calls you gay


----------



## Arishem (Jun 10, 2008)

The problem with WWH is that it had a craptacular ending. Bruce came off looking like an angry jackass, and he ended up making the Illuminati look like the good guys. They also didn't live up to their promise of making it his strongest ever appearance. A bunch of characters who made Hulk bleed shouldn't have been able to make him flinch in that state. It was better than some of Marvel's other events, though.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah but they were less guilty by the end of it and I preferred Meik being the cause of it to Reed Tony strange and Bolt


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 10, 2008)

I always thought Hulk was partially the cause of it.  If he didn't rip up the ship he was in, it wouldn't have gone off course through that worm hole and then landed on the planet.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 11, 2008)

Hell I could barely even remember the motivation for WWH. Much less, how his belief that an incinerated planet, could be avenged by attacking New York City...by itself.

If WWH had been on the scale of the Skrull invasion (most of the Sakarr...I guess fleet, survives, and they bring those spiky things), then it would have kicked ass. The entire story would have been like the last two issues of Sinestro Corps, just fucking bombs going off everywhere, fighting all across the world, just total ass kickery.

The Initative would have finally been put to the test. But no, we get Secret Invasion that totally skips that, and dismantles it from the inside out. Honestly, even without the Initative this could have been done. You can't blame the Initative for being buttfucked by Skrull hax. But people are going to anyways


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah WWH was starting solid then lagged and it was pretty much "wait for sentry"


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2008)

WWH was flawed the second they decided to name an event that took place solely in New York City, 'World War Hulk'.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wasn't much of a World War, more like a New York War.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2008)

Center of the universe 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVgmVDSdbS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't really get WWH... I thought it was supposed to shake up the status quo(even if we're always told that for an event), leave a good chunk of the world in ruins and what not. Instead all we ended up with was Bruce Banner goes to prison and a bunch of aliens were dumped on Earth only to be ignored by most writers.

Although I have to admit it had some good moments. Like the injection of nanites not working on Hulk(laughed by butt off on that one). And the gladiator ring, which was a cool idea.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2008)

The injection didn't work because it was empty

Hardball had stole it for Hydra and replaced it with an empty vial, and when he saw Tony trying to inject it he went all "Oh shit!! "


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know that. Didn't make it any less funny. It only added to conversations with "Tony's shooting blanks!!" jokes. Heh.


----------



## Glued (Jun 11, 2008)

I can't believe what they just did to the Hulk and Thundra in Raging Thunder


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, every redeeming thing Thundra did with the FF4 was just a lie, apparently, her world there wouldn't be a unification between the genders, their basically going to wipe all the men out or put them in subjugation.

To also build spirits and continue female rule, she is sent back into the past to not only defeat the Hulk, but get his genetic material from his saliva by frenching the Hulk.

The fight really sucked.

Then she uses the genetic material to make a daughter.

So now, not only does Hulk have a half alien son in another planet

Hulk has a half femizon daughter in an alternate future world. 

Whats next, Hulk gets twins. Hulk gets a half skrull baby.

First wolverine gets a female clone and then a son as well.

I tell you, marvel is turning into goddam soap opera.

I was really interested in Thundra, one of the more honorable of Marvel's female Super heroes as well as villains. But she basically stole Hulk's genes without his permission to get herself pregnant. What honor is there in this abomination.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't forget rumors of the new scorpion being the hulks daughter.


----------



## Glued (Jun 11, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 11, 2008)

God I almost forgot that fucking House of M story where Hulk takes over Australia.

Why did you fucking have to remind me?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2008)

The new, hawt Scorpion is Hulk's daughter?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 11, 2008)

She does have that "Gamma Powered" feel to her. I mean Bruce banged her mom like eighty times, and he almost banged her as well (i*c*st lawl).

I'm so sick of Hulk Marvel at this point that I could care less if he were.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

Brian Bendis said:
			
		

> I get this all the time. They say, "You really hate Daredevil. Look how mean you are to Daredevil." I'm like, "Would you really buy a book about him enjoying a sandwich? 'What a great sandwich. I'm going to eat this for 22 pages, and I'm going to be so happy.'" I may do it just to prove a point. Have Wolverine going, "This is the best bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwich I've ever had in my life!"





lol **


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2008)

so yeah unless the Horde isn't solved in the Eternals books I can surely see them being a cosmic threat in the near future


----------



## Amuro (Jun 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Brian Bendis
> I get this all the time. They say, "You really hate Daredevil. Look how mean you are to Daredevil." I'm like, "Would you really buy a book about him enjoying a sandwich? 'What a great sandwich. I'm going to eat this for 22 pages, and I'm going to be so happy.'" I may do it just to prove a point. Have Wolverine going, "This is the best bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwich I've ever had in my life!"



So thats why Wolverine pops up in every single title they have running , to prove a point. 

The only good hulk series in recent marvel was Planet Hulk but that didn't last long.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

that wasn't a series it was an arc in a now retitled book


----------



## Amuro (Jun 11, 2008)

I meant arc, what's going on in the retitled series? Last i checked Red Hulk was going around shooting people, wrecking Shield carriers and Banner was locked up underground somewhere.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hulk is a new series, Incredible Hulk was retitled into Incredible Hercules.

Anyways:

in Hulk:
Red Hulk has killed Abomination, a pack of Wendigos, lots of soldiers.  He likes to use guns and he blew up a SHIELD gold helicarrier and wtfpwned Iron Man and She-Hulk.  Now he's fighting Blue Abomination AND Green hulk.

in Herc:
Hercules is on the run from SHIELD so he meets up with his Sister Athena who drafts him in the war against the skrulls so now he's leading a group of gods to go fight the skrull gods


----------



## Amuro (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah cool the Hercules series sounds more interesting than the current hulk arc so i think i'll start reading that.

I saw a scan floating around showing RH oneshot the Watcher so i think i'll keep my distance till a new arc.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 11, 2008)

I love the Herc series, start at the beginning and catch up if you can.  The first story part has one of my favorite comic moments ever.  It involves Ares and a pink Caddy, I'll say no more.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't forget the Leonidas voice.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2008)

Tiamut must be massively depleted in his current state. "I can destroy most of this solar system" is a far cry from coffee-mug head making Earth's entire pantheon look like a bunch of punks. In any case, I'm just glad to see the Celestials being treated as a relevant part of the Marvel universe again.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2008)

I never did catch up on Herc.  How many issues is it at now?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

6 + an annual (I count Hulk vs Herc as an annual)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I read thru WWH all 5 major issues in one sitting and I really liked it, alot more than read the 1st time, it all makes sense there aren't any jarring plotholes or characters doing something way out of character
> 
> so If I had to make a list now about marvel based crossovers it'd go
> 
> ...





Kilowog said:


> In before OLPP calls you gay



Hey what? I actually don't hate WWH, I can appreciate it for what it is. That said, I turned my brain off when I read it



icemaster143 said:


> Don't forget rumors of the new scorpion being the hulks daughter.



Are you freaking serious?






That's hot



NeoDMC said:


> God I almost forgot that fucking House of M story where Hulk takes over Australia.
> 
> Why did you fucking have to remind me?







NeoDMC said:


> She does have that "Gamma Powered" feel to her. I mean Bruce banged her mom like eighty times, and he almost banged her as well (i*c*st lawl).
> 
> I'm so sick of Hulk Marvel at this point that I could care less if he were.



i*c*st is the best
put your sister to the test



Hagi said:


> So thats why Wolverine pops up in every single title they have running , to prove a point.
> 
> The only good hulk series in recent marvel was Planet Hulk but that didn't last long.



I didn't like Planet Hulk, even if only because I feel that the HulkxCaiera <3 was too forced. Seriously, it's almost like Superman x Lois Lane, she's like the size of his left arm



Kilowog said:


> Hulk is a new series, Incredible Hulk was retitled into Incredible Hercules.
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> ...



Hulk: OH. THE. HUMANITY.

Herc: Athena went from this kinda mysterious old oracle type chick to thise totally bangable quasi Wonder-woman. Honestly, her in that roman armour gave down stairs something to think about



xingzup19 said:


> Don't forget the Leonidas voice.



HE CANNOT HEAR YOU OVER RETURNING FIRE


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

I was reffering to how you'd react to the placing of Conquest.

also I would 100% agree with your opinion of WWH, that's exactly how I feel about Red Hulk.  I just read it mainly to see Loeb's insanity and red hulk blowing shit up and killing things.  I had no expectations for it thus I feel no disapointment from it.

Though I will accept it as proof that Jeph Loeb should NEVER be allowed to write a comic book WITHOUT Tim Sale as penciller, that's like his on switch for the goodp art of his creativity


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh yeah Conquest.....


.....filler


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2008)

Come on...lesbianism for the win


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 12, 2008)

Carpet munching is only good if we can see it

And we did not


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Carpet munching is only good if we can see it
> 
> And we did not


True again. I concede.


----------



## Glued (Jun 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I was reffering to how you'd react to the placing of Conquest.
> 
> also I would 100% agree with your opinion of WWH, that's exactly how I feel about Red Hulk.  I just read it mainly to see Loeb's insanity and red hulk blowing shit up and killing things.  I had no expectations for it thus I feel no disapointment from it.
> 
> Though I will accept it as proof that Jeph Loeb should NEVER be allowed to write a comic book WITHOUT Tim Sale as penciller, that's like his on switch for the goodp art of his creativity



Isn't that how Stan Lee and Jack Kirby originally designed the Hulk, blowing shit up. Hulk basically does what all of us feel like doing, but simply can't.

WWH, was all about complete and utter destruction. Though I was kind of upset how Hulk humiliated Ben Grimm. It was a basic story, Hulk Smash and smash he did.

Anyways, the only real problem I have with the Hulk series, is the complete destruction of Rick Jones character.

He is no longer a human character, he is simply another version of the Hulk.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> Come on...lesbianism for the win



Lesbian beastiality for the lose.


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2008)

Nah, Rick Jones is another version of Abomination. Who the Red Hulk is, remains a mystery.


----------



## Glued (Jun 12, 2008)

I mean the whole don't make me angry or I turn into a monster thing.

"A-Bomb hates Rick, keeps A-bomb in dark place"

Now watch as I reword it

"Hulk hates Banner, keeps Hulk in dark place"


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTd9RUq4rVA[/YOUTUBE]

Damn Marvel just keeps up with the awesome. First Iron Man, then Incredible Hulk, and now this. DC needs to get off its ass and make a good movie besides the new Batman movies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2008)

Fucking win!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hell yeah! I feel like ripping my shirt open! 

I'll take back what I said about Thomas Jane being a good Punisher. Ray Stevenson's the man!


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2008)

I love how if Marvel makes a crappy superhero movie, they just redo it better.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 13, 2008)

Then how do you explain F4: Rise of the Silver Surfer?

And does that mean we'll actually get a good daredevil movie?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm hoping.  Get Frank Miller in on that and it has to turn out good.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I love how if Marvel makes a crappy superhero movie, they just redo it better.



DC did the same thing with Batman. 



Blitzomaru said:


> Then how do you explain F4: Rise of the Silver Surfer?
> 
> And does that mean we'll actually get a good daredevil movie?



F4 wasn't the total crap Ang Lee's Hulk and the old Punisher movie were.

Daredevil was awesome when Bullseye or Kingpin were onscreen.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2008)

Silver surfer was a sequel of a crappy movie, but hey, it was a million times better than the first one.
If they keep it up, the third one should be beareable


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Then how do you explain F4: Rise of the Silver Surfer?
> 
> And does that mean we'll actually get a good daredevil movie?



Marvel is apparently making a new DD movie based on "Born Again" the most awesome of Miller stories


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 13, 2008)

Hulk has never only been some adolescent power fantasy, though that is certainly part of it. Banner is someone who can't be pushed around, because of his hidden strength. However, Hulk has always _equally_ been about "sometimes it takes a monster to stop a monster." 

In WWH there was only _one_ monster, and he was it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 13, 2008)

A monster that doesn't kill people.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hulk has never only been some adolescent power fantasy, though that is certainly part of it. Banner is someone who can't be pushed around, because of his hidden strength. However, Hulk has always _equally_ been about "sometimes it takes a monster to stop a monster."
> 
> In WWH there was only _one_ monster, and he was it.


Iron     Man!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 13, 2008)

People like to say that, but I could never understand it. Maybe I'm blinded by my Iron Man fandom.

Hulk spends years blowing shit up and can't be stopped. He's a wanted criminal in every state he's ever visited. So the only people on Earth in a position to do something about it make the best choice they can -- they send him away. 

He goes batshit and blows up the ship.*  So Hulk comes back, blaming them when the ship he damaged hurts a lot of people** So even though he knows they were acting with good intentions, had everyone's best interests at heart, and are less to blame for his fucking predicament than he himself is, Hulk wants to fight them. So Hulk comes back and while picking a fight with those guys he blows up New York, and causes earthquakes across the eastern seaboard, but that's OK because it turns out Hulk doesn't hurt people.*** 

Oh yeah, and it turns out one of his buddies sabotaged the ship.  Despite the SUPERHUMAN efforts to wank Hulk, it was still morally hollow.

* They should've anticipated this. Whatever.
** Stark must've sent him on an old Stane ship, or else he was off the wagon when he designed the thing, because it was easily the worst piece of shit he's ever built.
*** Does that make any fucking sense to anyone with a brain?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> People like to say that, but I could never understand it. Maybe I'm blinded by my Iron Man fandom.



This would explain why you're so critical of "Invincible IM", but I digress since I agree with most of your post


----------



## Arishem (Jun 13, 2008)

I had the same problem with Lex Luthor: Man of Steel. Some characters are simply irredeemable, especially the ones who on some level know that they are wrong. That being said, Hulk is the poster boy for acting on anger, since most of the time it is misdirected or even unwarranted to begin with. It's very hard to sympathize with that kind of personality.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> This would explain why you're so critical of "Invincible IM", but I digress since I agree with most of your post


I admit it's a possibility. No one is free of bias, and we Iron Fans have sort of felt put upon since Civil War. Nevertheless ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey if Barracuda isn't the main villian in the Punisher movie then lasers will be sad


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

it's Jigsaw the original thorn in Castle's side


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

Current Mood: Sad


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 14, 2008)

I approve of ALL of Tony Stark's actions in every way.

He loves you.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> People like to say that, but I could never understand it. Maybe I'm blinded by my Iron Man fandom.
> 
> Hulk spends years blowing shit up and can't be stopped. He's a wanted criminal in every state he's ever visited. So the only people on Earth in a position to do something about it make the best choice they can -- they send him away.
> 
> ...



WOW thats some Bias!

Hulk has caused some trouble over the years but so have every other hero in marvel. Hell Tony is know for killing people because they stole his tech.

The thing is though that when the shit hit the fan and the heros needed help the hulk has always stepped up and that not even counting the number of times the hulk has saved the world on his own.

When push comes to shove the hulk is a hero and will always do the right thing. A fact that Tony knew and used to trap him and send him off to deepspace.

Hulk has saved the earth numorous time just like stark has and rather than treating hulk as an equal he decides to banish him as a pest. One of many decisons that has come back to bite tony in the ass.

I find it most telling that Namor as someone who has faught against the hulk as much as stark but also faught alongside the hulk on more occasions as a defender predicted exactly the response Hulk would have.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 14, 2008)

icemaster143 said:
			
		

> WOW thats some Bias!


 Like I said ...



			
				icemaster143 said:
			
		

> Hulk has caused some trouble over the years but so have every other hero in marvel.


Half true. Most of the heroes have been troublemakers, including Iron Man, but not like the Hulk. It's not as if Iron Man has had the army and police chasing him for forty years. Planet Hulk wasn't even the first time somebody had to banish the Hulk for being out of control.



			
				icemaster143 said:
			
		

> Hell Tony is know for killing people because they stole his tech.


 He accidentally killed Titanium Man. Are there other people on that massive list you've accrued?



			
				icemaster143 said:
			
		

> The thing is though that when the shit hit the fan and the heros needed help the hulk has always stepped up and that not even counting the number of times the hulk has saved the world on his own.


This is true. Doesn't mean he's still not a menace. Or has Banner been searching for a cure just to kill time?



			
				icemaster143 said:
			
		

> When push comes to shove the hulk is a hero and will always do the right thing.


Except for all the times he hasn't.



			
				icemaster143 said:
			
		

> A fact that Tony knew and used to trap him and send him off to deepspace.
> 
> Hulk has saved the earth numorous time just like stark has and rather than treating hulk as an equal he decides to banish him as a pest. One of many decisons that has come back to bite tony in the ass.
> 
> I find it most telling that Namor as someone who has faught against the hulk as much as stark but also faught alongside the hulk on more occasions as a defender predicted exactly the response Hulk would have.


I'm not going to sit here and pretend that I thought the Illuminati handled that well. I don't think that. In fact, I think it was out of character for Stark, who's always been a friend of Banner and who was (apparently) mere months away from developing a nanite serum that might've cured him, or at least helped him to control the Hulk. ()

As far as I'm concerned, that absurdity is just more evidence that Planet Hulk and WWH were nothing more than hollow Hulk-wank.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2008)

was that Bit Cho went into right before WWH true how Bruces mind does stay on so it lets the Hulk fight without getting people not involved hurt?


----------



## The Rook (Jun 14, 2008)

Let your common sense decide.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

The Complete Iron Manual actually has a tally of people Stark killed from what I've heard.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is my argument for why sending Hulk away was a bad idea, and why registration is a bad idea.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2008)

Also seemed right before Tony jumped the shark


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2008)

You know, I'm probably in the minority but I liked that Peter Parker was Stark's right hand guy. Shame it didn't last too long...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You know, I'm probably in the minority but I liked that Peter Parker was Stark's right hand guy. Shame it didn't last too long...



I'm right there with you, I liked how JMS was developing that relationship.  They just worked well IMHO.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2008)

Iron Man is and always will be a villan unless it's the movie, 1602 or in an argument against Spy_Smasher


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2008)

started reading Civil War... not sure how much I like Tony Stark. Seems like a bit of a twat to me.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Also seemed right before Tony jumped the shark



His logic isn't that hard to follow  He knew that fighting the registration wasn't going to work since public support was going to make it pass no matter how many favors he called or how many strings he pulled. He felt that the only way to save the live of his fellow heroes was to make sure they themselves could control the system, which  he has tried to do. Sometimes the right choices are never the easiest as proven when he became one of the most hated men on the continent. 


Although the whole Clor thing was a bit much


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah then they release the What If where he tells the Truth and him and Cap go onto to make the whole thing better than it was currently ....


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

Of the Marvel Brain Threesome (Tony/reed/Pym) Tony is the only one who has a full developed conflicted worthwhile character (becuase a) reed is a fucking douche an unhuman and b) Pym shouldnt count. He only saved the world from ultron and that was his own fuckup). 

Yes I do hate him, because he constantly believes that he is higher than the "lesser" beings due to his intelligence and his in the air perspective makes him miss all the little details.

Which is why i infinitely love captain america. Take Cable & Deadpool into for example when Steve infiltrated the island. Cable made the remark that; unlike others with satalittles; soldiers like him and Cap are grounded and they see the situation for what it is. their prespective allows them to see the gray in between the black and white  whilst for others like Tony/Pym/Reed their approach is all in terms of equations and statistics and it's so robotic and allows them nothing but to view everything in terms of black and white

this fact is futhuer re-inforced in Civil War: The Confession, where Cap is jailed and Iron man pays him a visit and tries to argue why his (Tony) method is the right method and Cap just pwns him verbally in a manner never before matched. It went a little bit like this 

"Do you actually think the fact that you know how to program a computer makes you more of a human being than me? That I'm out of touch because I don't know what you know? I know what freedom is. I know what it feels like to fight for it and I know what it costs to have it. You know compromise."

I dont have the scan here, but it's one of the greatest in comic history. Cap's will forever haunt Tony and he will never ever rest easy because of how close to home they were. and that's why Steve Rogers > Tony Starks on any damn day.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Yeah then they release the What If where he tells the Truth and him and Cap go onto to make the whole thing better than it was currently ....



And on the other hand an army of sentinels wipes out the super human population when Tony doesn't win


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2008)

that wasn't the story i was talking bout

that was the one where Tony died due to Extremis, I'm talking bout the one where they make peace just as Clor goes beserk and they all team up to bring him down


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> that wasn't the story i was talking bout
> 
> that was the one where Tony died due to Extremis



:S Well I feel foolish now


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

could someone post scans of both moments? the original and the what if? I cant remember what Tony said during the original one


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah the one im referring to actually had a better ending than Civil War did itself for everyone involved and had Tony telling the truth to his best friend (yeah that was the OOC ending....)


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

mow said:


> Of the Marvel Brain Threesome (Tony/reed/Pym) Tony is the only one who has a full developed conflicted worthwhile character (becuase a) reed is a fucking douche an unhuman and b) Pym shouldnt count. He only saved the world from ultron and that was his own fuckup).
> 
> Yes I do hate him, because he constantly believes that he is higher than the "lesser" beings due to his intelligence and his in the air perspective makes him miss all the little details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2008)

mow said:


> could someone post scans of both moments? the original and the what if? I cant remember what Tony said during the original one



heres the What If 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres 616

Civil War #3

*Spoiler*: __ 










yep 1 paragraph seperated Paradise from what we got, its times like that that I really hate Marvel


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

I really hope Marvel does a series on the What if? version of Civil War.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

which one?

I really think a look at the BAD alt. world would be fascinating, here's a world where by their own stupidity they wiped out all their heroes and now have to protect themselves from the horrors.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> which one?
> 
> I really think a look at the BAD alt. world would be fascinating, here's a world where by their own stupidity they wiped out all their heroes and now have to protect themselves from the horrors.



The good one. Just to see a world where everything goes right for the heroes instead of them having everything go to hell all the freaking time. Spiderman stays Stark's right hand man and make a deal with the devil. Cap doesn't die. Cage and Jessica don't split over registration. The Skrulls face a much harder target. The mutants more than likely get treated better as well. Etc, etc.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

people? happy? that makes for terrible writing . I really did love the Peter-Tony relationship tho, how great would've it been if they teamed up together. a proper Marvel Team-Up

in other news i love this guy's work


xD


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

that'd be boring, it's like reading a golden age book but without the fact that it's over 50 years old making it vintage and acceptable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The good one. Just to see a world where everything goes right for the heroes instead of them having everything go to hell all the freaking time. Spiderman stays Stark's right hand man and make a deal with the devil. Cap doesn't die. Cage and Jessica don't split over registration. The Skrulls face a much harder target. The mutants more than likely get treated better as well. Etc, etc.


If that were the outcome of Civil War, I'd most likely never read another Marvel comic (that doesn't have the letter X in the title. )ever again.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2008)

Please superhero comics are about Heroes kicking villains asses and when that stops being enjoyable pack it up and leave

stop constantly working with the heroes problems and use all that extra time and work on the villains if you make both sides equally as good then it doesn't matter if the world around them is peace or war, the clash will still be excellent


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

I liked Civil War from start to finish... eEpecially the status quo shake up.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 15, 2008)

Did Ghost Rider ever get approached about the registration movement? I remember him destroying a jumbo jet when he was trying to banish a demon, and this was after Civil War. It seems like that's the kind of thing they made the law to prevent. The only thing I can figure is that they view Blaze the same way as Thor, someone above the law and better left alone.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, Ghost Rider's pretty much untouchable.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

According to Strange, he could have taken out WWH if he wanted to.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2008)

any else notice the best marvel books are the ones in which the lines between Heroes and villains are incredibly clear


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> any else notice the best marvel books are the ones in which the lines between Heroes and villains are incredibly clear


like X-Force.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with you, my name-twin. 

but I hear ya Taleran. I'm still epically pissed that no villain has used the civil war issue to stomp everywhere. The only one who has done so is the Red Skull, and man, just how beautiful is his stomping mapping out to be? He's the only proper villain in Marvel-Earth at this moment.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2008)

you only have to look at Magneto and Doom

one has been completely declawed and the other is getting help from his rival in the coming months


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, all of the Marvel villians fucking suck, save Red Skull and The Purifiers. If I knew, not assumed, but FUCKING KNEW my enemy's weakness was just ripe for the taking, they'd be fucking dead. i.e. William Stryker ordered a hit on the X-kids immediately after M-Day.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 15, 2008)

I wonder if Magneto will go back to being a villain if he regains his powers. It'd be nice if he and Xavier teamed up, since the latter is turning over a new leaf in life. The mutants need all the help they can get with things being what they are now. I can see it now: the both of them leading a new team of mutants for a new world.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

I really don't think there will ever be another "villian pahse" of Magento... And that sucks, cause he was so awesome. Hous of M Mags was close but no cigar.


----------



## The Rook (Jun 15, 2008)

Wasn't there an interview during MC that mentioned something big with Magneto in 2009?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe they're killing him... for the fourth time?


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

The Return of Xorn? 

it's so sad. no proper avenger villain, no proper x men villain, no proper spidey villain.

i purposely neglected to mention F4 because they dont count.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Xorn(post-Morrison)... Worst. Character. Ever.  

To me, the only proper Spidey villian is, was and always will be Eddie Brock. 

I concur, F-4 is lame my name-twin.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

I see your Xorn (post-Morrison) and I raise you...

DUN DUN DUN

Slapstick


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep... No arguing with that. Slapstick sucked throughout his existance. How did he make it past the 90's? Fuck that! How'd he make it past the editorial staff?


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

[lil_m0]magic [/lil_m0] xD

and yet, delightfully yummy characters like the Irredeemable Ant-Man get the axe. Sometimes Marvel, you break my heart.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 15, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Did Ghost Rider ever get approached about the registration movement? I remember him destroying a jumbo jet when he was trying to banish a demon, and this was after Civil War. It seems like that's the kind of thing they made the law to prevent. The only thing I can figure is that they view Blaze the same way as Thor, someone above the law and better left alone.



Nope, and they better not. The only thing he had to do with Civil War was pwn Jack-O-Lantern when he was brought back to life.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

well, this is interesting


i can def see Leonardo pulling off a great Cap, however Brad Cap just doesnt register at all.  Even less tho is Brad as Thor


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

Brad Thor would rock my socks at night.
Leo America is impossible, the guy has like, four muscles in his body.

Though truth be told, Capitan pitt sure works the shield around


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> any else notice the best marvel books are the ones in which the lines between Heroes and villains are incredibly clear



Thunderbolts >:[


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Brad Thor would rock my socks at night.
> Leo America is impossible, the guy has like, four muscles in his body.



I see your fail filled argument and I raise you Christian bale pre-THE Machinest and post-The Machinest


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

**


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

QED, indeed.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 15, 2008)

If he was committed to being Cap, he'd make the muscles work.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2008)

I still can't see it working, Leo is too much of a pretty boy like Orlando Bloom


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I still can't see it working, Leo is too much of a pretty boy like Orlando Bloom



Exceptional combo-performances in Catch Me If You Can, Gangs of New York , The Aviator, Blood Diamond and The Departed all beg to differ 

For the sake  of this argument, Titanic never existed. THERE ARE NO SCANS OF THAT EVENT.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2008)

T i t a n i c


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

MOTHER...


			
				mow said:
			
		

> For the sake  of this argument, Titanic never existed. THERE ARE NO SCANS OF THAT EVENT.



I wish real life had a Joe Q to retcon shit out


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I'M SORRY BUT_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

I wish Joe Quesada would retcon my career choices


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

my job is too much lulz that despite the stress of it i choose not to quit. I work for an anti-piracy company as regional operations manager. I use the money to pay for a rapid share account i use to d/l music and comics.

work ethics be damned


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

Burn the evil one, kill it with fire!


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 15, 2008)

Keifer Sutherland IS Captain America. There is no one else.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2008)

He's kind of short though...

Same with Matt Damon. Cap needs to be tall and imposing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2008)

Penelope Cruz for Wanda
You heard it from here


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He's kind of short though...
> 
> Same with Matt Damon. Cap needs to be tall and imposing.



He'll seem very imposing when he's breaking terrorists kneecaps with his shield!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2008)

mow said:


> my job is too much lulz that despite the stress of it i choose not to quit. I work for an anti-piracy company as regional operations manager. I use the money to pay for a rapid share account i use to d/l music and comics.
> 
> work ethics be damned





Banhammer said:


> Leo America is impossible, the guy has like, four muscles in his body.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 15, 2008)

I can see Pitt as an awesome Captain America/Thor Decaprio I can also see him play Cap he just need to bulk for post serum or have a really good muscle suit.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Thunderbolts >:[



Norman is clearly a deranged evil fuck

Swordsman is clearly a deranged not so evil fuck

evil always turns on itself


another thing I was pondering does any of the books ever go into detail what the Monsters were doing before the Heroes were formed created etc

for example the beast in the 1st issue of FF was it wrecking havoc before the FF showed up and if not then all the damage caused after that would be a direct effect of they're showing up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Norman is clearly a deranged evil fuck
> 
> Swordsman is clearly a deranged not so evil fuck
> 
> ...



Awesome people are not evil


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Awesome people are not evil



sometimes being evil makes a character more awesome


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2008)

And yet not all awesome characters are evil.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2008)

name one save for the Thing, Nightcrawler and Frost


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm guessing xing will say the Punisher.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2008)

The Punisher.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sorry, you mean the guy that will arbitrarly snipe anyone's head off?

Evil.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> name one save for the Thing, Nightcrawler and Frost



did you really just say that those 3 are the only characters you believe are awesome and not evil


wow


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I'm sorry, you mean the guy that will arbitrarly snipe *anyone evil's* head off?
> 
> *Awesome*.



Corrected.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> did you really just say that those 3 are the only characters you believe are awesome and not evil
> 
> 
> wow



Is emma frost evil? All I know about her is that she has two boobs


----------



## Sylar (Jun 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> name one save for the Thing, Nightcrawler and Frost



In no order:

Squirrel Girl
Iron Man
Nova
Drax
Groot
Rocket Racoon
Cosmo
Nick Fury
Ultimate Nick Fury
Taskmaster
Deadpool
Namor
Hercules
Ultimate Hawkeye (pre-Loeb)
etc.

Should I continue?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> In no order:
> 
> Squirrel Girl


Squirrel Girl beyond evil


> Iron Man


Taking people from their homes at night and forcing them to do things that put them in danger just because they are difrent is not just evil, it's fascist


> Nova


Not that awesome, if we take Anihalation out, only average awesome if we put it in.


> Drax


How is "Drax the Destroyer" not evil?


> Groot


Don't know him


> Rocket Racoon


See groot





> Cosmo


See Groot


> Nick Fury
> Ultimate Nick Fury


Indeed, teh awesome, but, he's evil when he wants to be.


> Taskmaster


You mean "The trainer of Supervillans"
He's even more evil than emma frost. the only thing stopping him is a bolt of lightning should he ever misbehave


> Deadpool


He once saved the universe by murdering every single soul in twelve difrent planes of existance. Pretty damn evil and batshit insane


> Namor


Namor takes little issues to fucking other people's wives, and will do whatever evil plan it requires to break apart the F4 given the chance. He's not a good guy, he's a magnificent bastard
*Hercules*
Point taken. That is of course if you rule out his wife and children, the centaur people, and raping the amazon queen, and he was only crazy in the first two.


> Ultimate Hawkeye (pre-Loeb)


You mean the special op that once avoided an entire surveilance team


By shooting arrows in between their eyes 
Thing is, now he is Ultimate Bullseye or something


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Squirrel Girl beyond evil



Blasphemy



> Taking people from their homes at night and forcing them to do things that put them in danger just because they are difrent is not just evil, it's fascist



Madness



> Not that awesome, if we take Anihalation out, only average awesome if we put it in.



Blasphemy 



> How is "Drax the Destroyer" not evil?



Because he's currently on a superhero team?



> Don't know him



Blasphemy



> See groot
> See Groot



More Blasphemy and Madness



> Indeed, teh awesome, but, he's evil when he wants to be.



He's not evil, Loeb is.



> You mean "The trainer of Supervillans"
> He's even more evil than emma frost. the only thing stopping him is a bolt of lightning should he ever misbehave



After what he did to Butterball in the most recent issue of the Initiative , I would like to kindly disagree (god I love that issue, probably the best thing I've read by Slott)



> He once saved the universe by murdering every single soul in twelve difrent planes of existance. Pretty damn evil and batshit insane



Killing people =/= evil. Would you call Wolverine 'evil'?



> Namor takes little issues to fucking other people's wives, and will do whatever evil plan it requires to break apart the F4 given the chance. He's not a good guy, he's a magnificent bastard



You seem to be mixed up with the term 'anti-hero' and 'evil. Being a enemy of a good guy does not mean you're evil, more misunderstood. In that same vein, I do not consider Brock Venom, Doom, Magneto and Thanos evil either (well at least 'currently')



> *Hercules*
> Point taken. That is of course if you rule out his wife and children, the centaur people, and raping the amazon queen, and he was only crazy in the first two.



Again you're being shallow here. Doing some bad does not mean you're evil, in that same token Spider-Man and Superman are evil because they didn't just kill Goblin and Lex off straight away, they instead let them live and cause even more trouble. In that perspective, it is evil to let evil grow



> You mean the special op that once avoided an entire surveilance team
> 
> By shooting arrows in between their eyes
> Thing is, now he is Ultimate Bullseye or something



Loeb is filler


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah! It's back!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> name one save for the Thing, Nightcrawler and Frost


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> xingzup19 said:
> 
> 
> > And yet not all awesome characters are evil.
> ...



Spider-Man
Bucky Barnes
Groot
Union Jack
Iron Man
War Machine
X-23
Archangel (razor wings and blue skin)
Prodigy
The Young Avengers (except for Vision... he's lame)
Hawkeye/Ronin
Echo
Daredevil
Luke Cage
Immortal Iron Fist
Storm
Gambit (Ultimate)
Shang Chi
Misty Knight
Colleen Wing

*Spoiler*: _and last but not least... _ 




BEAK!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2008)

Holy Shit, a Namor Marvel Knights book in September

FUCKING SOLD!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 17, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Yeah! It's back!


It's been a long time coming. It was announced several months ago. MJ's face looks a little chubby, yah?

Every time I see someone talk out their ass about Iron Man I get more and more tempted to start throwing my weight around.  Good thing the comics request thread is dead.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 17, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Yeah! It's back!



.....Are you serious?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2008)

what exactly is the point of keeping the Marvel Knights imprint around anymore?


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 17, 2008)

> Hercules
> Point taken. That is of course if you rule out his wife and children, the centaur people, and raping the amazon queen, and he was only crazy in the first two.



Marvel hercules is not a rapest. Unlike DC herc.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what exactly is the point of keeping the Marvel Knights imprint around anymore?



cause the Marvel Knights books were awesome and they're IDEA was keep it going?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> .....Are you serious?



Yes, I am. I'm not ashamed to say I've actually enjoyed the previous books.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Spider-Man




Deal with the devil divrocee is not evil?


> [*]Bucky Barnes


Hello, winter soldier, he who killed capitan america?


> [*]Groot
> [*]Union Jack


Don't know, don't care


> [*]Iron Man


Isn't he the one who wanted to force a pregnet jessica jones that was raped in the line of duty or something to register and eventually enter an action team, even though she did not wanted to be a costumed , registred or not, and when she didn't registr, people under his comand came in the middle of the night to get her?


> [*]War Machine


Hmm, I know who he is, and he is awesome, but I don't know if he isn't evil


> [*]X-23


Have you been reading X-Force 


> [*]Archangel (razor wings and blue skin)


He was a Horseman of Apocalpise!


> [*]Prodigy


Good, but barely awesome


> [*]The Young Avengers (except for Vision... he's lame)


Iron Lad is evil, Speed has to be talked out of vaporizing hundreds of people, Patriot does steroids and anyone whose vagoo repels fire is defenitly not an angel.


> [*]Hawkeye/Ronin


He's Mr Smith from Marvel Universe!
And didn't he use to wear a skirt?


> [*]Echo


She's Mrs Smith. And not very awesome


> [*]Daredevil


Wasn't he the kingpin once?


> [*]Luke Cage


His powers cames from doing drugs and he walked out on his wife carrying his child.


> [*]Immortal Iron Fist


Never read it.


> [*]Storm


She kicks ass and she is hot, but why is she awesome?


> [*]Gambit (Ultimate)


The child molester?


> [*]Shang Chi


Who?


> [*]Misty Knight


Okay, you got her and storm


> [*]Colleen Wing



Who?


> *Spoiler*: _and last but not least... _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The teenage father? Well, he is awesome, but oly on a very remote level
Three


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2008)

runaways is postponed again


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 18, 2008)

Like you didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2008)

The Incredible Hercules is currently my favorite Marvel book. I get more enjoyment out of reading its issues than anything else from the MU recently. Everything about it just hits the right chords with me.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

heh /co/ has been busy



well not really busy just with the string of Marvel movies coming people want to set roles


----------



## The Century (Jun 18, 2008)

Where are the comics downloads?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2008)

AH AH AH Thats a good one


----------



## The Century (Jun 18, 2008)

whats so funny


----------



## The Century (Jun 18, 2008)

i herd from som guy on another forums that you can download comics here


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2008)

lol b& **


----------



## Sylar (Jun 18, 2008)

That is so sad...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm glad I got a chance to neg him before the ban.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

SI F4 was just silly


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2008)

Soooo.... Who's side is Ljrya on? I swear if SI is all about Skrulls being friends with humans and betraying thier people (i.e. Captain Marvel, Beast, Ljrya), I'll be pissed.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 18, 2008)

Lyjra was just an excuse to get her and Johnny back together. That'll be the 'big change' for the FF following SI.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

So it's possible for humans to love a green monster thing?

Awesome!

C'mere M0!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 18, 2008)

Did any of you get a chance to read Wolverine #66?  I am interested in seeing where this goes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm....uhhhhh....getting it now....


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Lyjra was just an excuse to get her and Johnny back together. That'll be the 'big change' for the FF following SI.



WHAT KUD B WAKER THEN TCHALLA AND STORM BEING IN FF


----------



## Sylar (Jun 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> WHAT KUD B WAKER THEN TCHALLA AND STORM BEING IN FF



Two words are all that's needed to describe why Black Panther and Storm joining the F4 was one of the worst things Marvel's ever done to the F4: Headlock and Zombies.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 18, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Did any of you get a chance to read Wolverine #66?  I am interested in seeing where this goes.



I like it especially 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the return of the spidermobile


 and I can't wait for either scotty  or jade to pop the claws.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So it's possible for humans to love a green monster thing?
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> C'mere M0!


I lol'd.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow Herc just gets better and better. I totally forgive Pak for killing my brain with Planet Hulk

Herc is such a player and the last page was just 'OMGWTFLOLKEKEKE'

Wolverine is also really really interesting as well. I also like where it's headed


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 19, 2008)

Comon do they really plan on doing that to Kirby


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2008)

Skrull Kirby vs. Cosmo.

Make it happen Marvel.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 19, 2008)

That sounds like doujin material right there


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2008)

@ Long John Silver = Loki


----------



## Gooba (Jun 19, 2008)

Wolverine and Herc are both shaping up to be awesome, I'm happy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Wolverine and Herc are both shaping up to be awesome, I'm happy.



I so fucking concur.

Wolverine + Unforgiven = Old Man Logan

This alone makes up for Millar's Civil War.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

Crystal: I'm leaving you for Quicksilver, _I never knew how important speed was to a relationship before I met him._

And so Johnny Storm receives the ultimate slap to the face


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 19, 2008)

BURN!


----------



## Arishem (Jun 19, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Comon do they really plan on doing that to Kirby



His eyes seemed more Hulky than Skrully to me. Kirby, the Gamma Pup!


----------



## Gooba (Jun 19, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I so fucking concur.
> 
> Wolverine + Unforgiven = Old Man Logan
> 
> This alone makes up for Millar's Civil War.


Times like these make wading through all the shitty Wolverine stuff I do worthwhile.  God I love Herakles and Wolverine.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wow Herc just gets better and better. I totally forgive Pak for killing my brain with Planet Hulk



huh? something was hard to follow with Planet Hulk


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain America #39 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2008)

Amazing Spider-Man 544 $3.99 Marvel 146,170
Friendly Neighborhood Spider-Man 24 $3.99 Marvel 110,289
Sensational Spider-Man 41 $3.99 Marvel 100,264
Amazing Spider-Man 545 $3.99 Marvel 124,406
Amazing Spider-Man 546 $3.99 Marvel 127,856
Amazing Spider-Man 547 $2.99 Marvel 101,132
Amazing Spider-Man 548 $2.99 Marvel 97,881
Amazing Spider-Man 549 $2.99 Marvel 101,048
Amazing Spider-Man 550 $2.99 Marvel 90,817
Amazing Spider-Man 551 $2.99 Marvel 88,029
Amazing Spider-Man 552 $2.99 Marvel 89,808
Amazing Spider-Man 553 $2.99 Marvel 82,624
Amazing Spider-Man 554 $2.99 Marvel 81,048
Amazing Spider-Man 555 $2.99 Marvel 86,885
Amazing Spider-Man 556 $2.99 Marvel 78,442
Amazing Spider-Man 557 $2.99 Marvel 77,041
Amazing Spider-Man 558 $2.99 Marvel 76,944
Amazing Spider-Man 559 $2.99 Marvel 74,184
Amazing Spider-Man 560 $2.99 Marvel 73,991


LOL


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 20, 2008)

^Music to my ... eyes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2008)

I betcha it won't stop droping untill 40k.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 21, 2008)

I fell ashamed for being happy at seeing that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2008)

You guys suck, I like BND Spider-Man (exclamation points)


----------



## Thorn (Jun 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You guys suck, I like BND Spider-Man (exclamation points)



The latest issue sucked though, but I've been pretty happy with it overall.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> huh? something was hard to follow with Planet Hulk



No, but there were a lot of /facepalm moments in it.

Especially the ending (before the bomb goes off).


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2008)

speaking of Hulk, anyone know any good arcs in his old ongoing books? I've been looking for good hulk stories I read The End and Planet / WWH and need more (inb4 scoffing at WWH and good in the same sentence)


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not a huge Hulk fan, so maybe this is just some nostalgia of my youth, but my favorite Hulk is the one from when I was a teenager - the Peter David & Dale Keown issues. I'd say it was about 1990.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You guys suck, I like BND Spider-Man (exclamation points)



Oh yeah who doesn't love those clever little author notes saying see last issue as if its readers are all the children of dislexic retards? [/SARC]


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2008)

I have to agree, they are taking everything a bit lightly


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2008)

Spiderman is not the strongest, not the most slick, not the fastest and not the coolest.
So when a comic that mkes it's sales out of storytelling and relatability turns into a magazine about a kid that jumps around fighting D listers, and has no imapact in the world, that no one cares about (harry is mephisto, you'll see) who else is surprised the sales drop 50%?
They're only seeling half spiderman!
And there is nothing more anoying than those editor notes.
We get it Q, you want atention!

The one issue that trully did get a little of my atention was the one with MJ in it. Showed that there was still a story, somewhere.
But it was between paparazi peter, and that's just not cool.


Well Joe Q, you want old spidey?
Then do I have a surprise for you


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2008)

That was a scan that I never wanted to see again

Thanks


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2008)

Though knowing Quesada, he was probably lying

You know, to a sexually abused little child

But hey,



I bet he can shoot web out of his ass now!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2008)

I have that one on my comp, the other is not coming anywhere near my C drive


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2008)

Is that a greed set I see you wearing!!





I aproove


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2008)

Traced by me yesterday


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll rep when I can


----------



## Arishem (Jun 22, 2008)

Greedling is teh awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2008)

Every panel with Greed in it is awesome


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2008)

At least its better than crap like Venom


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 23, 2008)

Taleran is a skrull


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2008)

no doubt of it


----------



## Sylar (Jun 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Every panel with Greed in it is awesome



Need to spread more rep.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 23, 2008)

Haven't been here in awhile. 

The sales drop for BND was pretty much guaranteed after the first trio teams. There won't be a rise in sales until JRJ's Venom Arc / Thunderbolt Arc.

Every writer said that making Spidey single will bring in a flood of a new stories that weren't possible with a married Spidey. Ignoring the lack of originality; I'm not even a little bit excited with any of the plot lines. I don't care who Jackpot is, I don't care who Menace is, and I don't care that Mr. Negative is putting his Mr. Positive in Aunt May.

I hope that Anti-Venom is anti-fail.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Haven't been here in awhile.
> 
> The sales drop for BND was pretty much guaranteed after the first trio teams. There won't be a rise in sales until JRJ's Venom Arc / Thunderbolt Arc.
> 
> ...


I see what you did there. The thought of old people sex made me throw up in my mouth a little... and on the floor a lot.


----------



## Deviate (Jun 23, 2008)

Every issue of BND is like old people having sex.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 23, 2008)

No it's not... Why do you keep bring that up.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 23, 2008)

What, old people having sex?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2008)

Sensational Spider-Man Annual #1 >>> Majority of BND stories

except in terms of art since Larroca is a damn tracer


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2008)

So Captain America might be alive because of the Skrull Invasion?

Iron Man is a sleeper Super Skrull?

Nick Fury is Back?

Yes and No Answers is appreciated with some info after would be great


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Sensational Spider-Man Annual #1 >>> Majority of BND stories
> 
> except in terms of art since Larroca is a damn tracer



Better than a certain someone with a name that rhymes with 'Smeg Bland'


----------



## Deviate (Jun 24, 2008)

Shadow said:


> So Captain America might be alive because of the Skrull Invasion?
> 
> Iron Man is a sleeper Super Skrull?
> 
> ...



Captain America is still dead.

Iron Man is not a Skrull

Nick Fury is back


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

well it's left open ended on whether Tony is a skrull though I personally don't think he is


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 24, 2008)

If he was a skrull then when the skrulls were having their secret meeting in the MA Sentry issue, they wouldn't refer to 'Tony' as simply 'Tony. If he was a skrull they would have said it differently

That above sentence makes very little sense


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

finally finished all of Daredevil vol. 2.  All I can say is it was 

Bendis' run was just absolutely great, it was consistently at USM level of quality and surpassed it in some of his arcs.  Also I liked how he tied it into his other books (around the time that Alias/Pulse were around both Luke Cage and Jessica Jones were pretty much recurring characters).  he took a lot of chances (having DD's secret identity publicly known, having DD becom the Kingpin of Hell's Kitchen) and they all payed off imho which led to an overall great read.  Plus he knew how to tell an exiting story and not linger too much, I mean both of his Bullseye appearances where barely an issue long but they worked with the story

David Mack's runs was good, they pretty much only revolved around Echo (his second run could haev passed as an Echo limited series) but I liked them.

Brubaker's run is good, certaintly better than the Kevin Smith run but still pales in comparison. I thought his intro arcs could have been much better given all the potential to take the story from where Bendis left off, but I must say I really liked his Mr. Fear arc.

Oh and I must say that Quinn the assasin is the most awesome joker bad guy since Ultimate Shocker, I'm displeased that he only appeared in the Black Widow Arc


----------



## Arishem (Jun 24, 2008)

I finished the first volume of Ghost Rider (Johnny Blaze) yesterday. It was fairly good overall with some standouts. My favorite stories were the race against death, Clem's highway, the retelling of Blaze's origins/confession, and the issue that revealed Zarathos' history. The villain of the week stories were the weakest of the bunch, though. V1's happy ending was somewhat suprising, but I thought it was appropriate with all the shit Johnny had to go through because of his powers. Now I'm going to start on Danny Ketch's run.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2008)

Uatu has a personal conversation with Tony Stark in the What If Civil War so I'm gonna guess, no, Tony is not a skrull


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 24, 2008)

What faith you have in Marvel to even think of a detail like that.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

where the hell was it said that was Uatu?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think it was said, but it was certainly implied. All of the What-ifs have involved Uatu.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah but if it was him he would have flat out said so since he has met Tony before.  This guy seemed more like a random powered guy who just had to talk to tony

also not all what ifs have Uatu, some of them were Bendis in a bar bouncing ideas off of the patrons also a couple had these nerds discussion hypotheticals


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2008)

either way thats all covered by her talk about sleeper agents


but I doubt it because the blurb for CW 6 (the one with Cap Thor IM on it), says that no skrully buisness the Big 3 back together again


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

So, I had major lolz today when an ex of mine bought me Spiderman: Reign

Lol, Peter killed MJ With Spider-AIDS 

It made me think, if the spider biting peter gave him superpowers, shouldn't every woman he has ever put it in get spider-powers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Spider powers came from the venom not the sperm.

Exception to the rule: Spidey offspring but they should be considered mutants


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

The spider poisoned all of his fluids and radiation made him stronger against morlum

On another note SPIDER-AIDS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

On a scale from one to ten, I wonder how strong Spidey-AIDS is compared to regular AIDS. Eleven?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 25, 2008)

Well Spider-AIDS doesn't just kill you, it turns  you into a zombie that haunts the people closest to you for the rest of their lives.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's definately eleven.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

And gives you butt throat and genital cancer.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bump it up to 14. Just in case.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Gotcha.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh and major New Avengers Spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 




HANK PYM DIES!!!


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh and major New Avengers Spoiler
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



HALLEJUAH!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh and major New Avengers Spoiler
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _how Lil' Mo reacts to the spoiler_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

It's like the evil bastard abortion child of Gerge W Bush and the wicked witch of the west was just dumped in a vat of acid holy water


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2008)

That guy is my hero.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

George W. Bush?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2008)

Everyone hates him, yet he is consistently given mountains of taxpayer money to keep doing unbelievably retarded shit and everyone is dying for him to be fired.
Imagine.
Somewhere, somehow 616 Banhammer paid to help Clor being built.


----------



## Frogs557 (Jun 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh and major New Avengers Spoiler
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

people have survived worse in 616


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2008)

dont piss on our parade poozer


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

Thor: Reign of Blood was EPIC, Thor piloted a mecha made from blood and beat down every zombie in the world for 40 days.  Plus he taught man a powerful lesson.

YOU. DO. NOT. FUCKING. EAT. HIS. HORSES.

I eagerly await the conclusion to Fraction's trilogy.

also it's nice seeing Thor as a complete asshole, before he became the kinder thor we know today


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

SkrullRew is still very tappable


----------



## mow (Jun 26, 2008)

man, the more i read YA the more i fall in love with these kids. YA Presents #6 was so wonderful. I absolutly love clint barton (Esp since that fallen son issue.) and the fact he of all avengers is supporting these kids just makes me smile. loved this issue so much

also luke pwning spidey is awesome xD I wish they'd team up more often. their dynamic is always stellar.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chainsaw. Chainsaw. Chainsaw.

I hate you. I hate you. I hate you. 

XD


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

For some reason, the cover of Captain America: White made me lol.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

mow said:


> man, the more i read YA the more i fall in love with these kids. YA Presents #6 was so wonderful. I absolutly love clint barton (Esp since that fallen son issue.) and the fact he of all avengers is supporting these kids just makes me smile. loved this issue so much



Agreed. Damn agreed.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

that's cause the cover is meant to be landscape not portrait


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

She-Hulk #30 = win


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

HULK IS NOT A BAG OF HAMMERS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> that's cause the cover is meant to be landscape not portrait


No, that's not what I meant. It's the silly Johnny Broav like smirk on Cap's face.


----------



## qks (Jun 26, 2008)

i hope to god that thor beats and kills the red hulk so it can end


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

the mini marvels that came with it wasp ure win "hulk no like smurfs"

anyways I didn't hate this issue of red hulk if anythign I liked that it was mainly just smashing instead of having to dwell on the horrible plot


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

X3 RUNAWAYS IS FUCKING HERE IT WAS FUCKING AWESOME AND I  FUCKING CAME SOME FUCKING BEAUTIFULL GAR MANLY WHITE CREAMY FUCKING TEARS!!!X3


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 26, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> She-Hulk #30 = win



Wait.........wut?


----------



## mow (Jun 27, 2008)

wtf? xD



Banhammer said:


> X3 RUNAWAYS IS FUCKING HERE IT WAS FUCKING AWESOME AND I  FUCKING CAME SOME FUCKING BEAUTIFULL GAR MANLY WHITE CREAMY FUCKING TEARS!!!X3



Translation: I like it up the pooper 

art for YA/R:SI  is ...  and not the good way.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't read it because I couldn't stand the art.  Same reason I can't ever get into One Piece. 

Herc is _awesome_.  I am suprised he'd care if she called.  After all, he is the guy who impregnated 100 sisters in a single night.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 27, 2008)

Ghost Rider fans, new GR mini featuring Danny Ketch is on the way. This makes me very happy.



Kilowog said:


> HULK IS NOT A BAG OF HAMMERS


That _was_ funny but Lord I hate that book.



qks said:


> i hope to god that thor beats and kills the red hulk so it can end


Yes.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

Marvel has announced new What If?s: THESE ARE REAL

Wolverine/Spider-Man: Back in black - What if Mary Jane had been shot instead of Aunt May?

Secret Wars - What if Dr. Doom kept the powers of the Beyonder?

World War Hulk - What if Bruce Banner had been in charge of the Hulk's body?

Fallen Son - What if Iron Man had been killed instead of Captain America?

House of M - What if Scarlet Witch said "no more super powers?" In this book, readers will see Iron Man as Marvel's only hero, up against all the high-tech villains in the Marvel U.

Runaways/Young Avengers - It's basically 'What if the Runaways became the Young Avengers,' Cebulski said.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2008)

any dates?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> House of M - What if Scarlet Witch said "no more super powers?" In this book, readers will see Iron Man as Marvel's only hero, up against all the high-tech villains in the Marvel U.



<sigh>...If only...


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Marvel has announced new What If?s: THESE ARE REAL
> 
> Wolverine/Spider-Man: Back in black - What if Mary Jane had been shot instead of Aunt May?
> 
> ...



These are going to be interesting to read.  I wonder how they will turn out.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 27, 2008)

> House of M - What if Scarlet Witch said "no more super powers?" In this book, readers will see Iron Man as Marvel's only hero, up against all the high-tech villains in the Marvel U.


I bet Iron Fist, War Machine, Punisher, Hawkeye, Captain America (kinda, and if he doesn't count then Bucky), Shang Chi, Hank Pym, etc are pissed about getting overlooked.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

pym, steve and rand would fall under superheroes


----------



## Gooba (Jun 28, 2008)

> pym, steve and rand would fall under superheroes


Pym doesn't have superpowers, he has technology like Iron Man.  Only Rand's actual Iron Fist would be a superpower for him, and most of the time he's just an expert martial artist.  Steve is kind of a superpower, but he's still "just" peak human, and even then it is just like he took super-steriods, another form of technology like a biological Iron Man.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

giant man formula would coutn as a superpower in my book , and Steve does have enhanced reflexes and such.  if you exclude people who have been altered by technology then that defeats the entire purpose of "no more superheroes"

oh and I think after read the New Mighty a second time I think CBG found a major skrull reveal


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 28, 2008)

I like the Young Avengers but I hate that Hawkeye is Ronin now, and this last issue just rubbed it in my face.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 28, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I didn't read it because I couldn't stand the art.  Same reason I can't ever get into One Piece.



I like the artist's work on Spider-Man Loves Mary-Jane but he isn't suited for action 



> Herc is _awesome_.  I am suprised he'd care if she called.  After all, he is the guy who impregnated 100 sisters in a single night.



I thought it was 50



Spy_Smasher said:


> That _was_ funny but Lord I hate that book.
> 
> Yes.



IT ALSO MADE A SMALL REFERENCE TO WWH.

THAT MEANS WWH IS ACTUALLY REMEMBERED BY MARVEL



Kilowog said:


> Marvel has announced new What If?s: THESE ARE REAL
> 
> *World War Hulk - What if Bruce Banner had been in charge of the Hulk's body?*



So they have *TWO* What-Ifs for *ONE* event? 



Kilowog said:


> giant man formula would coutn as a superpower in my book , and Steve does have enhanced reflexes and such.  if you exclude people who have been altered by technology then that defeats the entire purpose of "no more superheroes"
> 
> oh and I think after read the New Mighty a second time I think CBG found a major skrull reveal




The Skrulls in the Sentry MA issue were talking about how they can't replicate Sentry's powers *YET THE SKRULL MS. MARVEL THROWS INTO SPACE WAS WEARING A SENTRY BELT WHICH MEANS THAT BOB EITHER HAS SOME GREEN PRUNE-CHIN FANS OR MARVEL EDITORS ARE TOO BUSY GIVING EACH OTHER HEAD TO ACTUALLY CHECK THEIR DAMN BOOKS FOR PROBLEMS*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2008)

ok so mike perkins is permanently off Captain America once the red skull arc _finally_ ends and will be replaced with Luke Ross, who apparently did jonah hex once.

creative staffs for the what ifs and some new info on some of them:


> The What If? issues that were announced were:
> 
> - What If? World War Hulk by Greg Pak asks, "What if Banner had been in charge during World War Hulk?" The issue will also have a back-up Mini Marvels story by Chris Giarusso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2008)

What probably happens in What If NO more superpowers, is that everyone incuding Ironman looses his powers, and but Tony Stark rebuilds the armor from memory.
Same thing with most vilans, but the skrull invasion pwns everyone


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> House of M - What if Scarlet Witch said "no more super powers?" In this book, readers will see Iron Man as Marvel's only hero, up against all the high-tech villains in the Marvel U.



Where's The Punisher? 



Gooba said:


> I bet Iron Fist, War Machine, Punisher, Hawkeye, Captain America (kinda, and if he doesn't count then Bucky), Shang Chi, Hank Pym, etc are pissed about getting overlooked.



I'm pissed.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 28, 2008)

Can anybody explain what happened to the cunning, intelligent, slave-then-then-gladiator-then-king-who-waged-war-on-Earth Hulk? 

Why is the current Hulk(the green one), the dimwitted "me wanna be left alone" twit? Does anybody know when the switch happened?


----------



## The Rook (Jun 28, 2008)

Loeb                   .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2008)

Sunrider said:


> Can anybody explain what happened to the cunning, intelligent, slave-then-then-gladiator-then-king-who-waged-war-on-Earth Hulk?
> 
> Why is the current Hulk(the green one), the dimwitted "me wanna be left alone" twit? Does anybody know when the switch happened?



The answer?

Jeph Loeb without Tim Sale.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The answer?
> 
> Jeph Loeb without Tim Sale.



Jeph Loeb without a genre to blatantly rip off


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 29, 2008)

jeph loeb is gay lol


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 29, 2008)

I WILL GIVE 50 GRAND TO THE PERSON WHO FINDS THE EVIL ILLUMINATI PANEL SHOWN AT WIZARD WORLD


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 29, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I WILL GIVE 50 GRAND TO THE PERSON WHO FINDS THE EVIL ILLUMINATI PANEL SHOWN AT WIZARD WORLD






Terrible fucking choices. Purple man? The Hood? Really, the Hood? Bendis has actually managed to climb up his own ass.

EDIT: Meh.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to see it before I can judge >.>


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2008)

Aren't namor emma frost and (is that Peter Wisdom?) good guys?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 29, 2008)

That's Purple Man. Namor and White Queen go both ways.





You'll love it.


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2008)

...Purple man? Illumanti? one sentence?

my internet experince keeps decreasign at a frightening rate. -_-


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 30, 2008)

Purple Man invests his time in the greatest crime of all. Buttsecks.

Is that the Hood? Don't remember the Hood's face being so...blocky.

I'm hoping that it is a badly drawn Doom.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 30, 2008)

Doom in the front. The Hood at top right (two o'clock).

EDIT: Doom takes the Iron Man spot. Great choice.
Namor takes his own spot. Okies.
Emma takes Charles' spot. OK she's a telepath, but ... 
Loki takes Strange's spot. Good choice, imho.
Purple Man takes Black Bolt's spot because they both have voice powers. 
Hood takes Richards' spot because...


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 30, 2008)

Fuck, I thought that was Evil Cyclops or Evil Daredevil.

I hate The Hood, his miniseries be damned he has only been a blight to mainstream since his creation.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Doom in the front. The Hood at top right (two o'clock).
> 
> EDIT: Doom takes the Iron Man spot. Great choice.
> Namor takes his own spot. Okies.
> ...


I lol'd. 

*EDIT
Is this for real or just something they did for Wizard? Because if it is...


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 30, 2008)

Well see the thing is...I don't know why they didn't go all Acts of Vengence with the group.

Dr. Doom
Magneto
Loki
Red Skull
Namor

I mean this is Bendis's next thing after SI trust me, he has put most of them in positions to go buck wild on the Marvel Universe.

Loki is already planning something big in Thor, and the Red Skull in Captain America.

The only reason he probably couldn't include Magneto is because X-Men is taking him back (Bendis was using him for House of M and New Avengers).

This is why nobody can take Marvel Villians seriously anymore... the only big bads are Superheroes and Skrulls now.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

Bendis has confirmed that he launching 2 new ongoing series after SI finishes.  Secret Warriors with Jonathan Hickman, which is mainly about Fury's new team.  And Spider-Woman with Alex Maleev, which is basically about the real Jessica Drew after SI.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2008)

That team has Namor

That's one redeeming feature I guess


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 1, 2008)

Namor, Doom, Loki -- it's the rest that are B-listers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2008)

Loki and Emma are there just for the quintesential pair of tits


----------



## mow (Jul 1, 2008)

only marvel can combine the bad assness of Doom, Namor, Loki with the mind numbing impotence that is Purple man and Hood.

I mean, what possible redeeming aspect does the Purple Man and Hood Bring? logically involving Black Bolt since he ruled the inhumans made sense, what does PuMan rule? a casino? and Hood? god damn SSoSV chinese knock-off  -_____________-

oh well, at least they listened to me and pewpew



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah, the first few that were introduced in the Illuminati were like massively strong. So basically what Illuminati and Ms. Marvel have told us is that Carol Danvers (looking hot) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dr. Strange, Namor, Iron Man, Xavier and Reed





mow said:


> moral of story: any future super hero team up must be less of a sausage fest and have more boobies.



EDIT: 





omg laser pew pew! said:


> Loki and Emma are there just for the quintesential pair of tits


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought it was well established that since Bendis came in charge, he enjoys putting multiple A-listers (Wolverine, Iron Man and Spidey) with a bunch of nigh no-names (Luke Cage, Spider-Woman and Ares)


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 1, 2008)

Well Emma is A-List...as a hero (since her job is a Jean Grey stand-in).

The Hood and Purple Man are as Z-List as it comes. Purple Man was a Daredevil villain who has been tossed around ever since his revival in Alias. He is treated as a powerful villain with a very limited scope of ambition. The Hood on the other hand comes of as a cheap godfather ripoff who was barely able to last 3 issues against the "Street Avengers".

If they are going for similar team dynamics, Purple Man should be Maximus, and Hood should be...Amadeus Cho.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

when did Land begin his current overly shinny and mainly tracing method of drawing?  

I read some of the stuff he did for DC (mainly batbooks) and the art is 90% different, basic stuff like cars and how he draws women (Talia O_O) are similar but people actually look nonretarded and it looks like he actually put effort into drawing every character. didn't even realize it was Land until my 2nd readthrough


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I don't know the actual date heh but you're not the first to notice that disturbing trend. Most artists come into the business aping someone famous and over time (with experience and confidence) develop their own style. In Land's case, over time he learned to trace and swipe.

I've read some criticisms of the current uber-realistic art trend where people make the case that it forces artists to trace and swipe. Which, if true, is really sad because I could spend all day reading Mike Mignola or Paul Grist comics.


----------



## mow (Jul 1, 2008)

Land is doing the Ultimates #3 inart work right? i cant even stare at that without being blinded

*wishes Adi Granov and David Aja would just draw everything in existance*


NeoDMC said:


> If they are going for similar team dynamics, Purple Man should be Maximus, *and Hood should be...Amadeus Cho.*



what's really sad is that Cho actually has more depth, charisma and charater dimension than that rubber bastard. and the hood. combined. gah.

I _hate_ F4. None of them escapes my volcanic like dislike except Ben. I wish he'd just leave and get his own solo series or we get more Ben miniseries.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 1, 2008)

Ultimates 3 is Joe Madeiura (sic?). Land did the interiors on Ultimate Power.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 1, 2008)

WTF is this shit?  The Hood?  Seriously!?  Seriously?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2008)

Weren't Doom and Loki meeting in an issue of Thor?

goddamn thats my one complaint with Marvel right now, all the major villains are seemingly at large but instead they resort to M Day Civil War, Hulk and Skrulls


FUCK EM ALL I WANT DOOM (and not Doom as hes been portrayed recently ugh)


----------



## gabrielzero (Jul 1, 2008)

Man , I was hoping the New Avengers would go in a totally different direction. With Luke Cage being in charge , I had such high hopes for the story. I really hope this Skrull story finishes sooner then later, because it's ruining my favorite comic book.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

OK the newest issue of FF made NO FUCKING SENSE


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 1, 2008)

You mean the characterization of Lyja and Johnny?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

No I meant the weirdness with Dr. Doom and the defenders and then there's hulk banner and then johnny's girlfriend is part of this secret society, and then sue has this girls club and then rockstar johnny and ben keeps tryign to get in this teacher's pants.

[insert psyduck smilie]

oh and valeria almost as smart as Reed and surpass him in intellect in the next few years, but is keeping it a secret because she predicts this will make franklin hate her.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 1, 2008)

lol oh, that FF.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Weren't Doom and Loki meeting in an issue of Thor?



Oh yeah...they've been _*meeting*_ each other a lot lately, trust me


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh God, how I want to see the big bad boys fighting the Secret Invasion out with no remorse 
Doom, Namor, Loki, Magneto, SuperSkrull and someone else


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Oh yeah...they've been _*meeting*_ each other a lot lately, trust me



that kid would be pretty fucking Hax


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

why would Doom settle or Loki? he can time travel to Morgan lafey any time he wants, hell he could couple time and three way with himself


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 1, 2008)

Taleran said:


> that kid would be pretty fucking Hax



A demi god, with super intelligence plus magical powers surpassing those of strange and most gods


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> why would Doom settle or Loki? he can time travel to Morgan lafey any time he wants, hell he could couple time and three way with himself



You honestly think Doom is a one lady kinda guy?

He has bitches all over the world. From Loki to Madame Hydra, to Storm (read ownage thread).

If pimpin ain't easy, Doom never got the memo.


----------



## Fang (Jul 2, 2008)

People tell me about Nova Force series. It seems interesting from what I've seen of it in Annihilation.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 2, 2008)

It stood up on it's own fine before Annihilation: Conquest...then it had to devote it's time to being the only part of Conquest that didn't suck.

I don't know about now, I haven't been able to get in this Silver Surfer story, I'm finding myself wishing he'd go back to earth or freakin start making the new Nova Corps...I don't really want this book to become a disaster to disaster book, I mean we went through all that jazz in the first issue.

I still think Nova has a ways to go before he is accepted as the primary Cosmic Character. Reaching that goal has become harder with the New Guardians of the Galaxy.

Speaking of which...is it just me, or would the book be just as good, if not better if they took out Adam Warlock, Phyla, Gamora, and Drax. 

I mean...really.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2008)

Who read *Thor: Reign of Blood*? Thoughts?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 2, 2008)

^Read it!


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought *Ages of Thunder* was better.

The best bit of this one was this bit [edited somewhat]:


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 2, 2008)

It is good. I haven't read Ages Of Thunder yet.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Ages of Thunder is issue #1 and Reign of Blood is #2 of the three part "Lord of Asgard" storyarc, skipping #1 is madness

anyways I liked ROB more mainly cause of the action and such, in terms of writting I though AOT was slightly better written.

*eagerly awaits Man of War*


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2008)

'Tis aeons better.

-still tryna catch up on Captain America- D:

@Kilowog: yeah that's what attracted me to AoT, the writing.

Enchantress in RoB was hawwwwwwt, though.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah Fraction has a way with words he does.  but really you can't argue with the premise of thor piloting a blood mecha to beat the shit out of zombies.

One thing I really liked was seeing Thor as an asshole, since he's usually so noble and reasonable.  also the way fraction connects the mythos with the comics


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 2, 2008)

My mistake, I've read Ages Of Thunder but not Reign Of Blood.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah Fraction has a way with words he does.  but really you can't argue with the premise of thor piloting a blood mecha to beat the shit out of zombies.
> 
> One thing I really liked was seeing Thor as an asshole, since he's usually so noble and reasonable.  also the way fraction connects the mythos with the comics



Yeah, agreed. It's not all conventional superhero shit, it's actually heavily rooted in Norse mythology.

Blood Colossus in RoB = fucking BADASS!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

I wonder how Fraction will handle "Modern" Thor, he's tagged to write the Secret Invasion: Thor miniseries...


----------



## Perverse (Jul 2, 2008)

If it's close to as good as the one-shots he's been doing, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 2, 2008)

Have you guys seen this? It gets good around reply 10. Wow, have I lost a HUGE amount of respect for David Mack.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 2, 2008)

Just a bunch of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) defending some stealing artist.

It's people like that, that think Eragon is original.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Have you guys seen this? It gets good around reply 10. Wow, have I lost a HUGE amount of respect for David Mack.



so he traced more than just the original cover?


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah saw it awhile ago. Even without the swiping I didn't care for the art. He's no Greg Land though.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 2, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Just a bunch of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) defending some stealing artist.
> 
> It's people like that, that think Eragon is original.



What is original? Never heard of it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

NOBODY'S ON OUR SIDE

2009


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I'm missing something here.

Some underlying conspiracy in the works >.>


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2008)

guy with red eyes and girl with green hair.

start your conspiracy engines


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2008)

quick, get Veronica Mars on the job!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

Jeph Loeb/Tim Sale goodness



*Spoiler*: _Captain America: White Preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 5, 2008)

Didn't look shite


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 5, 2008)

And...it isn't canon.

Why would we go back to that Bucky when we have kick-ass black ops Bucky from Brubaker?

Great art though.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 5, 2008)

There are way to many stories these days covering that part of Cap's life.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

well issue #0 is an edititorially suggested prelude to the first issue of a 6 issue miniseries coming out in 2009 so I'm not reading too much into it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> And...it isn't canon.
> 
> Why would we go back to that Bucky when we have kick-ass black ops Bucky from Brubaker?
> 
> Great art though.



At this stage, I'll be happy with _ANYTHING_ good from Loeb. It being canon or not is just icing on the cake


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

most of the loeb/sale stories really don't even try to be canon they just try to tell a good story, it seems like to them it's all "oh it's canon? yay for us! wait, it's not? good for you!"


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2008)

Problem is, that they often fail at being a good story because they are using characters that allready have backgrounds
They're making a story, theire continuing one.
It's like having Kishi cover for Oda and suddenly, the strawhats embarc on a journey in the space current where they have to save the world from laser/sword weilding villans that keep trying to tempt luffy to join their side.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know. Mostly these little out-of-continuity jaunts don't interest me. Except, when they're really, really, good. I mean, it didn't bother me that _The Dark Knight _was non-canon. It was just too damn good to worry about that. I feel the same way about _The New Frontier_. That's just off the top of my head; I'm sure there are TONS more.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Problem is, that they often fail at being a good story because they are using characters that allready have backgrounds
> They're making a story, theire continuing one.



have you EVER read one of Loeb/Sale's other Marvel Spectrum stuff?  they're good, not nearly as good as the Halloween stuff for DC but still good.

wait I just noticed something, pretty much all Loeb/Sale stuff take place in the past:amazed


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2008)

I read spiderman blue and I remember having to wait years for Daredevil yellow


Portugal kept delaying the importation


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> have you EVER read one of Loeb/Sale's other Marvel Spectrum stuff?  they're good, not nearly as good as the Halloween stuff for DC but still good.
> 
> wait I just noticed something, pretty much all Loeb/Sale stuff take place in the past:amazed



And all his crap stuff is stuff in the present!?!??!?!?


omg! nowai!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright, as I have continued in my catching up spree with Marvel, I bought New Avengers Vol 1 and 2. Anyone want to explain to me what happened in Vol 2 (Issues 7-10/Sentry stuff)?

It was really confusing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2008)

Completly disregard all things Sentry.
He never had any real plot value, WWWH notwithsanding


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 9, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Completly disregard all things Sentry.
> He never had any real plot value, WWWH notwithsanding



WWWH= What world war, Hulk?

Actually the New Avenger storyline that explained the Sentry was the only Sentry centered storyline that I found enjoyable. Pretty much after The Sentry mini, the Sentry sacraficed himself again to make everyone to forget, problem is...


Ok I have no fucking idea. But it was cool to see that panel with all the major teams coming together (Avengers, X-Men, F4). And the Void looked alot cooler as a giant WTF monster instead of some shadow guy in a trench coat...srsly whoever came up with that design and thought it was cool and ironic and a homage to old school bullshit, was a fucking moron and deserves death.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> And the Void looked alot cooler as a giant WTF monster instead of some shadow guy in a trench coat


Very true.

I could _almost_ like the Sentry if _every_ story didn't involve the bad guys fucking with his head. I like the idea of a mega-powerful, but mentally unstable hero -- it's a decent spin on the Superman pattern -- but they need to get him out in space or something. Anything where his enemies are both a physical _and_ a mental threat.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2008)

I thought that exact same thing once

He needs to go to space, where he'll fight absurdly powerfull people like him, and let him earn those wanked God powers and put'em to a test without screwing up the continuity of any of the other earthlings..
after he passes it, he can came back to earth as a character that matters, not one that we're suposed to look at the same way Superman is seen, jsut because they tell us to.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 9, 2008)

Hopefully Bendis takes his chubby hands off of him long enough for another writer to make something intresting out of him.

Let Matt Fraction do what he did to Iron Fist.

Actually cut that, let Ed Brubacker do what he did to Iron Fist.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Hopefully Bendis takes his chubby hands off of him long enough for another writer to make something intresting out of him.
> 
> Let Matt Fraction do what he did to Iron Fist.
> 
> Actually cut that, let Ed Brubacker do what he did to Iron Fist.




Sentry is getting a miniseries by PAUL TOBIN and JEFF PARKER.  it's going to be written in the time when he was supposedly active.


Brubaker didn't write IIF, he tweaked the dialogue and brainstormed story ideas.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I come here ocassionaly to get an update on wath has been going on, specially with deadpool wich is my fav comic hero.

I am uber decided to make the movie of deadpool, if possibly 2 to 3 movies yeh!

by the way I heard in wiki that syrin got pregnat is that  true?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 9, 2008)

Yup. Jamie Madrox (Multiple Man) is the daddy.

EDIT: People should be reading X-Factor if they aren't already.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Yup. Jamie Madrox (Multiple Man) is the daddy.
> 
> EDIT: People should be reading X-Factor if they aren't already.



you have to be s****ing me!
thats impossible! she was meant for our dear , I feel uber ofended now by marvel.

I would like to know how deadpool will react to this, also I would like to see if he will ever start dating outlaw or sumethin.

I dont care I shall make my movie and an anime series following the 1st 39 deadpool issues! wich was till mc kellie left and everything started going downhill.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 9, 2008)

It will be a lot of fun when Wade finds out.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 9, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Completly disregard all things Sentry.
> He never had any real plot value, WWWH notwithsanding


I'll remember that then. Now to wait for my paycheck so I can buy NA vol 3-7. Or whatever they're up to.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2008)

He's probably gonna go all FAALCCOOOOOOON PUUUUUUUUUNCH!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah he is not gona like this for sure!


I think that the problem is that every writer has its own vision and when you change it then the story will always have a radical change.
Thats why I stoped reading deadpool after Joe Kelly left cause the comic turned into a f*** mess.

Now the writers screwed up with siryn, hope they fix this , anyways it seems to me that they dont like  x syrin anymore.Dunno waths wrong with them.

BTW when is the next X-factor coming out?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Sentry is getting a miniseries by PAUL TOBIN and JEFF PARKER.  it's going to be written in the time when he was supposedly active.
> 
> 
> Brubaker didn't write IIF, he tweaked the dialogue and brainstormed story ideas.



And based on what Fraction has wrote by himself, Brubaker is what made the book A-List. Everything else Fraction has done  has been B-List, good but not great.

Hell, if I remember correctly, you were one of the people who didn't like *The Order*, which was probably purest form of Matt Fraction's talent.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2008)

never read the Order


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 9, 2008)

This is why it got canceled


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2008)

thought it was just a maxi series.

also can't find a link but Brubaker himself really downplayed his own role in it and was sorta surprised he even got writers credit at all.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Fraction is alright. I really enjoyed The Order. PWJ has been a mess. Only 2 issues have been decent and those were the ones that barely had any Frank Castle in them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Very true.
> 
> I could _almost_ like the Sentry if _every_ story didn't involve the bad guys fucking with his head. I like the idea of a mega-powerful, but mentally unstable hero -- it's a decent spin on the Superman pattern -- but they need to get him out in space or something. Anything where his enemies are both a physical _and_ a mental threat.



Sentry just shouldn't be on the Mighty Avengers, considering that he's so far above everyone else on the team, it's only natural that his real power will be majorly downplayed (WWH: Damage Control, Invaders Avengers etc etc)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 10, 2008)

Woot about deadpool? could he join the avengers?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

I love Invincible Iron Man


----------



## Taleran (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 10, 2008)

That ain't the truth.

That's the sugar coated half-truth that we as fans can now enjoy since he is dead. DEAD, DEAD, DIED! 

This is what SI will be remembered for.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 11, 2008)

It's debatable whether he's really dead or not

And remember this is Marvel, death is as static and Wolverine's current location


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

I have been doing some research and I finded out that at some point there was a deadpool writter that didnt liked deadpool/siryn idea and screwed up in  the issue with a valentine like cover wich the cover had nothign to do with the content.
Srsly all that char development of sins from the past etc.. throwed to the garbage.

Now my prediction to  x-factor:
*Spoiler*: __ 



jaimie will get married to Layla and will dump therry even if she is having the baby.
Shell get depressed and if things go well deadpool will get to know this and will get uber emmo pissed, and will go to beat the sense out of jeremy or cut hes balls and head off.


----------



## Galt (Jul 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I love Invincible Iron Man



Me too, man.  Only I'd love it more if they had any idea that Taiwan isn't China.  At least, not to the Taiwanese.  It was awkward to read that, and I thought, well hey, maybe they just made a mistake and that'll just be the one blip and it won't matter.  A few pages later, and they made it pretty blatantly clear that they thought Taiwan was under Chinese jurisdiction.  Whoops!

But seriously, I still thought it was a pretty fun comic to read.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 11, 2008)

Has Iron Man ever explained why he didn't go out and buy some Adamantium or Vibranium for his suit?  It's not like he doesn't have the money.  If a jackass like Cyber can coat his body in it, I'm sure Iron Man could do it for at least 1 suit of armor.  I know his current cloth-metal suit or whatever probably couldn't handle it, but he could make 1 hard one and have it orbit him for when he really needs it.  Like WWHulk busting.

Or maybe he has, I dunno.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 11, 2008)

I think he has several armors with adamantium or vibranium coating.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 11, 2008)

He has had both Adamantium and Vibranium armors. The thing is, they haven't lasted. The last one was before the SKIN armor, iirc, and got replaced simply because the SKIN seemed cooler to th writers I guess. The last Vibranium armor that I can think of was the one he battled in New York when someone else was controlling it. I think it was kicking the shit out of either the Avengers or the FF and Tony had to stop his own heart to shut it down. Something like that.

Anyway, the point is that certain writers have used Adamantium armors, but only until the next writer comes along.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is my new question, how could they justify him not using it all the time, like in WWH?  He could have won.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 11, 2008)

The real answer? The writers don't know as much about these things as we do. 

Also, here's another thing. Guys like Stark, Doom, Reed -- prep guys -- they should be getting steadily more powerful all the time. By now, given all of the resources and exotic tech they have at their disposal, each one of those guys should be up at Herald level. Except you can't do that because guys like Stark and Doom and not just going to sit still and accept the status quo. So they undergo a continuous series of upgrading and nerfing.

This is THE great failure of American comics -- the fear of change.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> This is THE great failure of American comics -- the fear of change.



Almost but not quiet enought.

The reason of why the American comics are dying its because of their infinite continuity and all their crazy universes.This confuses the people alot, also the change of writers its the worst of all because the new one can smash and tear to pices all of wath the past one has build.

The only reason I dont support to download comics in this website its because it can get it closed but if you think it is going to save the companies then you are wrong.
People aint buying comics anymore because of that, if someone wants to read 

This happened to me, I loved the deadpool that Joe Kelly made and watched on how the new writers screwed it all in the numbers after kelly left, specially with that valentines special that had nothing of romance on it, as a matter of fact it was The Greatest Disapointmen I have ever had.


----------



## Apollo (Jul 11, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> it was The Greatest Disapointmen I have ever had.



                         .


----------



## Arishem (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the "Fulcrum" the Dreaming Celestial keeps mentioning is Eternity/Infinity-Galactus-Death/Oblivion. It would fit with their previous history, and Makkari saw three interconnected circles before he woke up. My other guess is that the Celestials are the servant race of E&I; The Horde are the servant race of D&O.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2008)

Spiderman is so fucking foring


PS:So much for the deal with the devil. That Domino the bounty hunter rip-off just found out his secret identity.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> This is THE great failure of American comics -- the fear of change.



Marvel doesn't want to eventually get soo big that they have to resort to a CoIE, Quesada repeatedly stated how that's a major nightmare that the editors have had


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, but the only other option is to bury and ignore great, and original stories, thats only crime were that they were created 10-15 years ago.

Do we want to keep restarting? Do we want to keep forgetting. I mean DC techincally has that "forget" factor, but we're not expected to ignore what has happened, and what happened can be brought back in the future.

I would rather have a thousand "Crisis on Infinite Earths", than one "One More Day".


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah since Crisis on Infinite Earths had the Anti-Monitor who is just pure win 

also here's some awesomeness




*Spoiler*: _Captain America #40 Preview_


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2008)

Is Cap volume 4 worth reading?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

meh.  it started out in the 9/11 aftermath and ended at Disaseembled.  I'd read it if you're a fan of the creative team.  not as good as Brubaker's stuff


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah since Crisis on Infinite Earths had the Anti-Monitor who is just pure win
> 
> also here's some awesomeness
> 
> ...



God that cover looks so retarded


----------



## Lovers and Friends (Jul 13, 2008)

Bucky's Captain America costume is horrible


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2008)

Why is everyone and their grammas trying to resurect a Seteve Roger's zerox this day
You've got that one,  and the bucky one, and the hawkeye one, and the invader one and the patriot (kinda lame)


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 13, 2008)

Well...now when you go to Denny's you can make your own Grand Slam, with anything you want. I mean that is like the best deal I've ever heard. Should really look into that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Is Cap volume 4 worth reading?


No.

The only thing I liked was during the first book an Arabic family was being jumped (or about to be jumped?) by some American kids for some idiotic form of 9-11 retalliation. Cap showed up and scared them away. The book went downhill from there.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Why is everyone and their grammas trying to resurect a Seteve Roger's zerox this day
> You've got that one,  and the bucky one, and the hawkeye one, and the invader one and the *patriot* (kinda lame)



What Blasphemy is this!??!?!?

Patriot is awesome


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 14, 2008)

Read Cap Vol. 3. Waid and Garney. Better than Brubaker. 



I said it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What Blasphemy is this!??!?!?
> 
> Patriot is awesome


 reps


Spy_Smasher said:


> Read Cap Vol. 3. *Waid and Garney. Better than Brubaker. *
> 
> 
> 
> I said it.


Spy_Smasher's a mod now?! 

**Edit*
Volume 3's artist is also worse than Epting. I said it.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Spy_Smasher's a mod now?!


You weren't here, so they asked me.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Read Cap Vol. 3. Waid and Garney. Better than Brubaker.
> 
> 
> 
> I said it.



I might start it after I escape from the swamp, but it'll definitely be on my to read list.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> You weren't here, so they asked me.


You'd make a better mod than me. I'm too busy trying to balance school, work and a relationship to have much time for the internet.

Also, I jacked one of the faces from your sig to make this:


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol, you should request an upload :?srs

@arishem What a surprise. Another great set.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 14, 2008)

Patriot is throughly awesome (except perhaps for 10% of yaresents)
It's lame that they keep trying to stir Captian America's shit up, like they keep trying to sell dirt of his grave as mud treatment.
The "(kinda lame)" bit was a reference to "Weeds" Theme song
Shame on you for not catching it on


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

LIL mo its like a legend in this section, by the way where can I post fanfic for american comics?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> LIL mo its like a legend in this section, *by the way where can I post fanfic for american comics?*




If it's girl on girl then here's fine, otherwise some other forum


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2008)

Spiderder Man Brand New Days discrepancy #586-Ben Urich cames to find out about Peter's identitiy when he adds up two plus two, when he sees all those crappy shots and only one decent good one, and all the poor excuss he gave like "knowing spiderman".
This allowed Ben to call him for help when they arrested Norman Osborn, wich would not have been possible without him.
What's stoping Ben from knowing this again
How is Norman in jail?


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2008)

what? attempting to apply the use of logic when discussing comic books? HAVE AT THEE.

WHAT IS 2x2?
Cantaloupe.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

So Vermin beat up Spidey

Beaten by the original Kraven and TitKraven but someone so much stronger physically can't hold a candle against him?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2008)

The real spiderman would be more worried as to what daredevil would do to him if he gave him a messed costume back
And why did he put on a mask to see a BLIND man

Spiderman discrepancy#593074- Why does Peter know Matt's identity, but Matt dosen't know Peter's?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

Quesada happened


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2008)

ROfl rofl at people reading BND.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 17, 2008)

All BND discrepencies are fail, IT'S MAGIC, so it all works out and makes sense!


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd ignore if the story was good, but it isn't so that's twice the shittness


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't read a single ish since OMD. From what people have said, Daredevil and Wolverine have been in the book. 2 people who should absolutely be able to find out Pete's identity, and they don't even care? In the midst of the skrull thing, and post Civil War and WWH era? Bullshiznit!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> If it's girl on girl then here's fine, otherwise some other forum



just deadpool killing joe quesada, thats all.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So Vermin beat up Spidey
> 
> Beaten by the original Kraven and TitKraven but someone so much stronger physically can't hold a candle against him?



Waitwait What? There's a version of Kraven with Snacktrays? is that a BND thing, or did I just miss auntie Kravinoff a few years back?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2008)

You ever watched Domino The Bounty Hunter
Well, it was a shitty movie, so it's natural for She-Kraven to be a shitty rip-off


----------



## Gooba (Jul 17, 2008)

I fucking love fucking Hercules.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 18, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I haven't read a single ish since OMD. From what people have said, Daredevil and Wolverine have been in the book. 2 people who should absolutely be able to find out Pete's identity, and they don't even care? In the midst of the skrull thing, and post Civil War and WWH era? Bullshiznit!



I'm still waiting for Wolverine to stab Peter in the chest, screaming "NOBODY MESSES WITH MY HEAD!" for making him forget about him being Peter Parker.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jul 18, 2008)

Frank cho has a interesting sense of humor.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> Frank cho has a interesting sense of humor.



fap fap fap


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I fucking love fucking Hercules.


Man, I just read the latest She-Hulk issure and Herc is a fuckin' pimp, mang.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I'm still waiting for Wolverine to stab Peter in the chest, screaming "NOBODY MESSES WITH MY HEAD!" for making him forget about him being Peter Parker.



hahaha hell yes


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Man, I just read the latest She-Hulk issure and Herc is a fuckin' pimp, mang.



ZOUNDS! HE GOT SEXED UP


----------



## Arishem (Jul 20, 2008)

"He" won't be able to love anyone once Herc is through with him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds so hot


----------



## Arishem (Jul 20, 2008)

Hotter than any mortal mind can comprehend.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

Zounds!

Lemme get my fan-fiction and photoshop mind ready


----------



## Arishem (Jul 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, Kly'bn can't shapeshift.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2008)

I envision a elegantly simple solution to the BND problem:   She Hulk.

She goes to the 4th wall comic book store and says something to the effect of "wait a minute, who's Spider-man and why can't I remember anymore?"

It follows through to the inevitable conclusion and Mephesto is defeated once more and Spider-man is back to normal.

We can even keep the "new" villains for those who feel that BND is new and exciting.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2008)

The only people who think BND is 'new' and 'exciting' are people with Alzheimer's .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

Or people who's only experience with Spidey is from Back in Black and onwards


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 20, 2008)

No, if you read back in black you'd be like 'where the@#^$ did that badass Spidey that was about to kill the kingpin go?


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> The real spiderman would be more worried as to what daredevil would do to him if he gave him a messed costume back
> And why did he put on a mask to see a BLIND man
> 
> Spiderman discrepancy#593074- Why does Peter know Matt's identity, but Matt dosen't know Peter's?



He prolly had it on to hide his identity from anyone who might see him swinging around town. Also, I think DD and Wolverine both still know his identity.

BND does suck tho.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> He prolly had it on to hide his identity from anyone who might see him swinging around town. Also, I think DD and Wolverine both still know his identity.
> 
> OMD does suck tho.



Back in my day, the Devil wouldn't skip two people he had allready came into contact with.
Specially if one is Wolverine.


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Back in my day, the Devil wouldn't skip two people he had allready came into contact with.
> Specially if one is Wolverine.



But would the Scarlet Witch's M-day shaningans even let Wolverine forget anything? 

Speaking of M-day, I'm antsy to learn what the Skrulls had to do with it, if anything.

And speaking of Spiderman and M-day, I guess he forgot about all of that stuff too. Maybe the Skrulls made a pact with Mephisto... >.>


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2008)

They made Hank Pym attack wanda wich caused her to go boom boom.

How convenient that Layla Miller happened to be inan alternate timeline during BND


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> They made Hank Pym attack wanda wich caused her to go boom boom.



*head hurts* 

If only Wanda had said "No More Skrulls."

I guess the Skrulls were just left in another dimension while everyone else surfed through House of M, or maybe they got to live out their fantasies on Skrull planet and then forgot about it...



> How convenient that Layla Miller happened to be inan alternate timeline during BND



Jamie Madrox crosses dimensions and finds Layla, and they save the Spiderman book??? I likes!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2008)

With She-Hulk


----------



## shit (Jul 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> With She-Hulk





If that happened, they'd have to form an impromptu super-team and do battle with Mephisto.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2008)

Loki still owns Spiderman a "boon"


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2008)

BiB was so awesome, not only was the JMS story good, so were the JJJ/Peter issue and the Eddie brock story.  the "other" and Sandman plots sucked though


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> No, if you read back in black you'd be like 'where the@#^$ did that badass Spidey that was about to kill the kingpin go?



I meant that BND would be completely new to people IF their only experience with Spidey is from reading Back in Black and One More Day


----------



## Gooba (Jul 22, 2008)

I really liked U-X-Men 500.  Old School X-Men (with a substitute Jean) vs Old School Sentinals and Magneto, so yummy.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice classical battles work.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2008)

Some of Octobers issues seem good.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2008)

ehhhh

gimme classic GR any day


----------



## Arishem (Jul 22, 2008)

It's hilarious how the Ghost Rider mythos became increasingly convoluted with every new series.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Some of Octobers issues seem good.



Holy crap, did you blow your jocks when you saw that cover like me?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

who shall win?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm more surprised by this




Holy Shit


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

isn't the current millar run preSecret Invasion?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 23, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I'm more surprised by this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell is wrong with Sentry? He looks like he has Mr. Fantastic's stretching powers..


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like he's balding as well


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like Sentry went SSJ3.  Evil is fuuuuuucked.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2008)

But he can't maintain it! Look at his fight with WWH!

Only Mystic Stark Lasers can work against evil


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2008)

^ dont get me started about how IM: Legacy of Doom was just sheer stupidity and the greatest crime against the trees. what a waste of paper >_<

Reed looks miserable. That makes me happy.

for the record; Marvel 1984 is the tits. i never though it would be this much fun.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I'm more surprised by this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sue is missing
This is not cool


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2008)

> Sue is missing


No she's not, she is the focus of the shot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

No, it's not true, she's there, she's just invisible


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2008)

Her snotty little kids don't even look sad.  Always suspected they were retarded.


----------



## mow (Jul 23, 2008)

I love how Ms. Marvel is smirking in that cover


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

Franklin is just gonna bring her back, you watch..


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2008)

She's not dead, just in a pocket universe he created!


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 23, 2008)

What the fuck is the Hulk doing there?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2008)

Being a sissy boy.  I knew Tofurkey was funny.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone want proof that breast size is relative to super powers?



I present to you pre-Ms. Marvel Carol Danvers, and her modest C-Cups.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> What the fuck is the Hulk doing there?



pretty sure thats Samson


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow Darwin, sure would have been nice of you to get in the game with that ability like a year ago.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 23, 2008)

I made a similar post in the DC thread but here goes. I'm new to the Comic scene especially Marvel and wanted to know what I should be reading or should have read thats inportant to the Marvel universe or anything that is just a can't miss issue/series. 

The only notable series I can think of is Civil War, and The Mighty Avengers. With Civil War I followed Spidey's comics and a few of Ironman's and then bought the Fallen Son/Director's cut for Captain America but thats about it.


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2008)

lol fallen son, how boring

Read New Avengers and Mighty Avengers, and you'll be getting the best, I think. If you wanna follow X-Men, who are usually in their own world, good luck cuz you'll end up following five titles. Spidey ain't worth looking at right now. >.>


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2008)

Read Incredible Herc, it's the best thing coming out of Marvel right now.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 23, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> lol fallen son, how boring
> 
> Read New Avengers and Mighty Avengers, and you'll be getting the best, I think. If you wanna follow X-Men, who are usually in their own world, good luck cuz you'll end up following five titles. Spidey ain't worth looking at right now. >.>



Honestly, I picked it up because they showcased it in the local newspaper, talking about what happened to Cap, so I decided to check it out. I'm already reading the Mighty Avengers so I'll head out tomorrow and pick up a few issues of The New Avengers. Thanx for the recommendations. 



Gooba said:


> Read Incredible Herc, it's the best thing coming out of Marvel right now.



Never heard of it, I'll check it out though, thanx for the recommendation.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

Runaways and Young Avengers are pretty sweet if you're in the Teen Scene, of just in the mood for some nostalgia.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 23, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Runaways and Young Avengers are pretty sweet if you're in the Teen Scene, of just in the mood for some nostalgia.



Read the Runaways and own The Runaways/Young Avengers Civil War tie ins. I thought The Runaways were great but some guy on another forum said they were crap. I enjoyed the story and the cover art especially and look forward to seeing this series picked up again.

 I think I read that someone was supposed to start this series up again, no? I at least feel better knowing that I read some decent stuff, I questioned my taste when I was told The Runaways were trash.

btw Banhammer, your set is godly. Didnt know Thor could look so awesome.


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2008)

They're tying it all in with the big Skrull dealie going on right now. I liked the Runaways alright, but they never seem to get in fights but rather just walk around, meeting new people and learning things.  When they have tie-ins and team-ups with the Young Avengers is when they're at their best, I think.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

They're Runaways
they run..... away
Their motto is "Try not to die!"
Civil War tie-in was major filler, but it introduced Nor-Vhar wich seems a big key in the Invasion, and introduced one of the first superskrulls to the kid that suposedly has the power to stop the invasion, but thought he shouldn't because of his friends and boyfriend


----------



## Ronin (Jul 23, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> They're tying it all in with the big Skrull dealie going on right now. I liked the Runaways alright, but they never seem to get in fights but rather just walk around, meeting new people and learning things.  When they have tie-ins and team-ups with the Young Avengers is when they're at their best, I think.



Its understandable though, they choose not to fight because they distance themselves from adults.



			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> They're Runaways
> they run..... away
> Their motto is "Try not to die!"
> Civil War tie-in was major filler, but it introduced Nor-Vhar wich seems a big key in the Invasion, and introduced one of the first superskrulls to the kid that suposedly has the power to stop the invasion, but thought he shouldn't because of his friends and boyfriend



Thats also true, its not like they have any formal training, majority of the time luck saves em. Chase didnt even know the leapfrog had lasers, he didnt know the system AI could talk either. Nico still doesnt have controll over her spells and lacks the vocabulary to cast others. Majority of the time their sloppy and leave things to chance but Molly puts em all to shame and saves em somehow. Molly should be team leader.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

I feal like they don't want to fight because their aobut sticking together.
Sure, they _used_ to go out on patrol when they felt like they had a debt on their parents, but now, they're just trying to keep their heads above water with all the emotional distress in a post stamphord marvelverse
I throughly enjoy it when Chase starts acting all Xander-esque


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2008)

It depends on wether you want impacting good books with present marvel or just really good marvel runs from yesteryear


----------



## Ronin (Jul 23, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I feal like they don't want to fight because their aobut sticking together.
> Sure, they _used_ to go out on patrol when they felt like they had a debt on their parents, but now, they're just trying to keep their heads above water with all the emotional distress in a post stamphord marvelverse
> I throughly enjoy it when Chase starts acting all Xander-esque



Never really thought of that but just imaging Nico alone, she must feel like crap. After what happened to Alex and then Gert, and even Victor changing his mind about how he feels about her. Due to her previous emotional behavior, she must be in total confusion.



			
				Taleran said:
			
		

> It depends on wether you want impacting good books with present marvel or just really good marvel runs from yesteryear



Either wil do really. I would like to know what is being released now, that I should keep an eye on as well as comics of yesteryear so I'm not out of the loop when reading current comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

So you're up to date 

I find initiative kinda lame because they chopped off the good solid continuity they spent so long to built and now they have these new characters, of wich I can't care for, with the exception of Prodigy (I find drunk superheroes hillarious, except for Tony Stark) and I'm starting to feel Marvel is doing a mistake in spending money to make. Unless they're profitable. Then scratch that.
X-Force marks a great impact, but the choice in characters are kinda stupid, while at the same time, the only ones possible.
Do not touch Young X-Men even if they pay you for it.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 23, 2008)

Is Young X-Men that crappy?

I'll check out the Initiative, I figure I might as well, whats X-force concerning?


----------



## shit (Jul 23, 2008)

Prodigy was from the Slingers, if anyone remembers that one, and it's a total 180 for him to be an anti-establishment drunk. I find it extremely funny. For any of you Slingers fans, you may or may not also know that Hornet was semi-recently killed when the Hand took over Wolverine (or maybe it was Secret War).


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 23, 2008)

X-force concerns a team of black ops x-men who are doing assasination missions for Cyclops


Yes, yikes :S


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

shut up,X-Force is awesome >_>
anyways


i'd highly recommend all of Daredevil vol. 2.  Kevin Smith and David Mack's runs are good, but Bendis' run is a sheer masterpiece.  Brubaker's run is ok as well.

also Brubaker's Captain America is hands down the best comic marvel has right now, all who say otherwise are liars



Taleran said:


> pretty sure thats Samson



he's refered to as "Dr. banner" in the most recent FF issue iirc. also I think Samson is the Red hulk.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2008)

mow said:


> I love how Ms. Marvel is smirking in that cover



Look above Hulk's right shoulder. What do you see?



Taleran said:


> pretty sure thats Samson



wut?

How is that Samson?


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Look above Hulk's right shoulder. What do you see?



i see spider-woman's boobies?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2008)

mow said:


> i see spider-woman's boobies?



It means even Bryan Hitch understands the only important part of Skrulldrew is the tits


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

indeed, Queen Veranke is hawt


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2008)

I never said X-Force wasn't awesome, I was just saying how drastic (yet in character) forming that team is for the X-Men


----------



## Ronin (Jul 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> i'd highly recommend all of Daredevil vol. 2.  Kevin Smith and David Mack's runs are good, but Bendis' run is a sheer masterpiece.  Brubaker's run is ok as well.
> 
> also Brubaker's Captain America is hands down the best comic marvel has right now, all who say otherwise are liars



I've never been a fan of Daredevil but since you say its a masterpiece I'll look into it eventually, Captain America however I look forward to reading.

I have issue 25 of Captain America by Brubaker and Epting, after reading it and putting it away I lost track of the comic world for a while and forgot to continue reading ahead. 

Question though, how did everything unfold after #25? Did that woman from S.H.I.E.L.D., Sharon I think it was, really shoot him?


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I've never been a fan of Daredevil but since you say its a masterpiece I'll look into it eventually, Captain America however I look forward to reading.
> 
> I have issue 25 of Captain America by Brubaker and Epting, after reading it and putting it away I lost track of the comic world for a while and forgot to continue reading ahead.
> 
> Question though, how did everything unfold after #25? Did that woman from S.H.I.E.L.D., Sharon I think it was, really shoot him?



lol yes

Cap't America might as well be called Bucky and Falcon since that's the focus now. You still got all your Cap bad guys, but no Cap, which I find sucks.  It's still an interesting book, but it doesn't really tie in with any other titles yet, and it's really just a way to keep Bucky and crew doing their own thing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sharon's (agent 13 I think is her code name) currently being held by Red Skull's team of evil brainiacs, including AIM's big wig and some Dr. Faustis guy who can control minds. She was preggers with Steve's baby  but Red Skull's daughter just stabbed her in the stomach last ish  so that may be the end of that.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> but it doesn't really tie in with any other titles yet, and it's really just a way to keep Bucky and crew doing their own thing.




that's exactly why it's fucking good and maintaned it's greatness. the moment any other marvel "superhero" peaks their ugly head the whole thing will ose it's magic

the only proper villain in MU is Red Skull, the only proper hero is Bucky. It's nice to see it compact as it is than expand it with adding stupid shit like guest apperances by, oh i dont know, wolverine?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2008)

mow said:


> the only proper villain in MU is Red Skull, the only proper hero is Bucky. It's nice to see it compact as it is than expand it with adding stupid shit like guest apperances by, oh i dont know, wolverine?





would have a word


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2008)

What has doom done since CW?

oh Yeah,  he did that tango with Tony.



stupid writers fucking good shit up


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2008)

I know

the only thing we have right now is Doom and Loki planning from Thor 3 or 4 (can't remember which)


god he needs a writer who can make him good again


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll just forget anything has existed Doom-wise after Ed's _The Books of Doom_


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2008)

the last time he was good not in a book about him was Claremonts run of FF right after Heroes Reborn





hopefully something good comes from this


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2008)

that whole bit with the Avengers was


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2008)

Indeed. It was cruel however how f*** jhon byrne humiliated bendis by re-writing that scene


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2008)

oh wow.

I did not read that issue

i have a hard on now 

also; am i alone in dreaming of Brian Azzarello and Lee Bermejo doing a DOOM miniseries? cause that would...like...just be so awesome id sell my soul for it?

Banhammer's image did not work. I think i know what scene it is, but i am thanking the gods of kingdom of TEXAS that it is not loading


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 24, 2008)

They should wait a couple of years (I need some time off) and then do an event where Doom is the global threat.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2008)

I was hoping that the 2009 event would be a massive namor + doom event

instead it's seemingly an x-men 


boo I say 


also, talren i swear i havent laughed harded in my life than i did with that post. you have my eternal rep xD


----------



## Fang (Jul 24, 2008)

Spy, what class of mutants are Xavier and Gambit? Alpha?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2008)

mow said:


> I was hoping that the 2009 event would be a massive namor + doom event
> 
> instead it's seemingly an x-men
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 24, 2008)

Magneto Xavier Gambit Storm possibly Wanda(not sure) and Cable are Alpha


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 24, 2008)

TWF said:


> Spy, what class of mutants are Xavier and Gambit? Alpha?


Xavier is an Alpha. I don't know what Gambit is exactly, but I'd guess an Alpha. I don't ever recall seeing him on the short list of Omegas but his New Sun form is very powerful.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2008)

I am pretty sure Gambit is an Alpha, in his best form he has lots of control but only like Magneto except for kinetic instead of electromagnetic.

Iceman needs to grow some snow-balls and act like he did in that one story where him, Juggernaut, and a few other people who probably shouldn't have been tasked with this, saved the universe.  He froze the ship them had complete control over it, it was sweet.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 25, 2008)

I love Doom but really he's a anti-hero really, I don't see him as a villain


----------



## mow (Jul 25, 2008)

i like doom becuase he doesnt do things out of "evil", but thegeneral stanch believe he is _better_ than anyone else, and hence more worthy.

so basically the same reason i love Lex


----------



## Ronin (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr. Doom said:
			
		

> "Bereft of my technology...mystic armor damaged...offensive and defensive capabilities minimal. Enemy forces...substantial. It matters not. Even cornered, to my last breath I remain who and what I am. I will not hide, nor tremble, nor beg. Let them come and reckon with fury that is DOOM defiant. Here I stand, hell-horde! Unbowed! But understand: if it is my destiny that I should perish this day, I shall not go down easily, and I shall NOT go down ALONE. Yes, come, and let us make an end of it - THERE IS ENOUGH DOOM FOR ALL!"



Statements like this give me reason enough to like Doom.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep its been far too long since any writer has written Doom like hes supposed to be


and while on the subject of Doom


*Spoiler*: _Doctor Doom_


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Statements like this give me reason enough to like Doom.


What's that from?  I've got some reading to do this weekend.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 25, 2008)

By Odin's beard- the Black Panther's comic sucks shit.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 25, 2008)

"Pain? Pain is like love . . . like compassion! It is a thing only for lesser men. What is pain to Doom?"
Triumph & Torment


"But time is endless...as is my hatred!  When he least expects it, when he's most unprepared; Doom will strike again!!"



"I will not lower myself to performing parlor tricks for the rabble, any more than you yourself would. For in my own country, I am also a King! As witness, the royal seal of Latveria!"
Doom addressing King Arthur in Iron Man #150

"So you would deign to know the secrets of Doom. Very well, it is good that you would read of the majesty and power of Doom; the rabble must always glean knowledge from their betters. Take care that you dare not to use the knowledge enclosed in these pages against our person. To do so would invoke the wrath of Doom, and such a thing should not be invited lightly. Learn well of Doom and his lands, for the world will soon fall before them."
Doctor Victor Von Doom

"The King of Latveria is no common murderer. If I cannot magnificently win a victory . . . it affords me no pleasure to merely slay a foe."
Daredevil #38

"Though Dr. Doom is capable of many things, the Master of Latveria does not lie!"
Fantastic Four #87

"A Renoir. I have three myself. I had four, but ordered one burned . . . It displeased me."
Doom discussed art with Tony Stark in Iron Man #249

"I want that power. By right, it is mine. For ultimate power is the ultimate destiny of Doom."
Spectacular Spider-Man #159

"No, madman! Whatever you may see there -- it is not fear! Fear is for lesser men . . . Never for Doom!"
Super Villain Team-Up #12


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 25, 2008)

Black Panther is a very poorly written comic at the moment.

Unlike Moonknight.

Hopefully SI will change that.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2008)

Only Prodigy that matters has no powers.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 25, 2008)

I like the Prodigy from Avengers: Initiative. 

We will see him develop into a Captain America/Superman character soon. 

Not in terms of power but his character.


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> I like the Prodigy from Avengers: Initiative.
> 
> We will see him develop into a Captain America/Superman character soon.
> 
> Not in terms of power but his character.



More like he'll develop into Tony Stark back when he was cool.

I love drunks in comics.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 25, 2008)

Gooba said:


> What's that from?  I've got some reading to do this weekend.



Sadly I dont remember. I saw it in a sig at another forum a few years back and the fellow told me what it was quoted from but I never got a chance to buy it. I just saved that line of text since it sounded so great.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> By Odin's beard- the Black Panther's comic sucks shit.



you just found this out?  Hudlin's arc is crap.  Hopefully Aaron's arc will be better, who am I kidding of course it will be


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder if black widdow had to register.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

well she's on the Mighty Avengers so that would be a resounding "duh"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2008)

And she's a high ranking member of SHIELD.  Safe bet that counts as a defacto registering.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2008)

But she has no powers. And she was suposed to be thifty spy. Getting her name attached so publicly should be a mistake.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

all vigilantes were expected to register, why'd you think Punisher sided with Cap instead of going his own way?


----------



## shit (Jul 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> all vigilantes were expected to register, why'd you think Punisher sided with Cap instead of going his own way?



I thought he did it for ideological reasons cuz, y'know, he's just crazy like that.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

"Invincible" has defeated "Director" in the Iron Wars.



'Director of SHIELD" is being cancelled and replaced with a War Machine ongoing by Greg Pak.  Fraction's Invincible is now king


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 25, 2008)

Marvel vs Capcom 3?!?!?!?:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed





> July 25, 2008 - While this is in no way direct confirmation that a new Marvel vs. Capcom game is in the works, Kevin Feige, President of Production at Marvel Studios did give fans a ray of hope to cling to before an official announcement is made. *When asked if a new Marvel vs. Capcom game is possible someday Feige said, "Yes. And maybe sooner than you think."*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2008)

Gooba said:


> What's that from?  I've got some reading to do this weekend.



Fantastic Four 537


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2008)

Black Widdow was hardly ever a vigilante. She didn't put a crazy man-bird costume and jumped from building to building stoping rapists and bank robbers


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 26, 2008)

Well she was associated with DD for a bit


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> "Invincible" has defeated "Director" in the Iron Wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Director of SHIELD" is being cancelled and replaced with a War Machine ongoing by Greg Pak.  Fraction's Invincible is now king


Ah, who didn't see that coming before a single _Invincible_ was printed. Now I'm torn. _DoS _was a great book, and Pak is a so-so writer. On the other hand, Rhodey.

*Flips Two-Face Coin*

I think I'll choose to be optimistic about this one.

On a related note, I've got to admit I was wrong in my predictions of Fraction and _Invincible Iron Man_. So far, it has been great.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 26, 2008)

Indeed, it is a great read. After that last few issues of Director, I began realizing this isn't the book about Iron Man I want to be reading. Invincible...I don't know...just portrays what I like to see, with Tony pretty much doing his own thing with S.H.I.E.L.D sort of this burden he has to carry on top of being a super-hero.

I am...hopeful of the new War Machine book. He has been wasted in the Initiative and I'm hoping to see his character become something more than a side-character in the post-Civil War universe.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2008)

also I just love Zeke Stane as a villain


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 26, 2008)

is there a way to read the comics online im looking for something Gambit related ???


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

Naruto Forums does not advocate the scanning, uploading, and distributions of comics online without consent from both DC and Marvel Comics.

Naruto forum does advocate that certain people learn had to fend for themselves.

Also...Gambit...really?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

Gage is NOT continuing Thunderbolts after Secret Invasion.  Andy Diggle (famous for HELLBLAZER) is taking over.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

I heard Hellblazer was having another writer change and was wondering where Diggle was going


thats gonna be VERY interesting


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

"annihilation 3" has been confirmed, check the proper thread for details


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 27, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Naruto Forums does not advocate the scanning, uploading, and distributions of comics online without consent from both DC and Marvel Comics.
> 
> Naruto forum does advocate that certain people learn had to fend for themselves.
> 
> Also...Gambit...really?



I love posts like this from you Neo, please bear my children



Kilowog said:


> Gage is NOT continuing Thunderbolts after Secret Invasion.  Andy Diggle (famous for HELLBLAZER) is taking over.



So..this is good news right? Gage's Thunderbolts just stinks of Ellis-wannabe


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2008)

well Diggle did write The Losers, of which I read like 5 issues all of them good.

also that interview doesn't make me fear the worst.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2008)

his issues of Hellblazer were great too still are


when is Part 3 of Fractions Thor epic due?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 28, 2008)

hasn't even been solicited yet, so that means November or later.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2008)

thats quite lame


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, and...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2008)

Fail on an Uchiha level


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 29, 2008)

Iron-Man vs. Shredder and the Foot Ninja?


----------



## mow (Jul 29, 2008)

haha, took the words right out of my mouth.

*ignores modern cartoons*
*watches old transformers on VHS*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2008)

mow said:


> haha, took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> *ignores modern cartoons*
> **watches old transformers on VHS**




Bear my children please


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

Thor #10 was pretty good, not much happened but I liked the way it was written


----------



## Gooba (Jul 30, 2008)

The Hulk is a bad husband because he basically got nuked?  If that is the case Wolverine should be #1 because pretty much everyone he's slept with has been brutally murdered.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Thor #10 was pretty good, not much happened but I liked the way it was written



You're going to hate this.  I got these scans from the KMC forums.  I don't know what to think of Marvel after this one.

Images from the upcoming Red Hulk vs Thor fight.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Thor #10 was pretty good, not much happened but I liked the way it was written


Yeah, the art continues to be amazing too. It seems Loki is making a real move now.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what this whole Balder business will mean for Asgard.





Juggernaut said:


> You're going to hate this.  I got these scans from the KMC forums.  I don't know what to think of Marvel after this one.
> 
> Images from the upcoming Red Hulk vs Thor fight.



D=


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 31, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> You're going to hate this.  I got these scans from the KMC forums.  I don't know what to think of Marvel after this one.
> 
> Images from the upcoming Red Hulk vs Thor fight.



What the fuck, man?

Someone please tell me this Red Hulk shit is an alternate reality, that it takes place with BND, cause that makes aboslutely no sense whatsoever...


----------



## Arishem (Jul 31, 2008)

It seems like Quesada has given Loeb the go ahead to do whatever the fuck he wants with this book. I'm predicting that the Red Hulk arc will culminate with him killing a fully-fed Galactus and proceeding to tear Abraxas limb from limb afterwards, then he'll restart the 616 universe by clapping, but BND will still be in effect.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2008)

Assuming those scans are true...

Wait a minute, Red Hulk's worthy to wield Thor's Hammer?  Kinda narrows down his alter-ego possibilities quite a bit...


----------



## Gooba (Jul 31, 2008)

He isn't worthy, it just isn't heavy in 0G so anyone can weild it.  Despite that not being _at all_ how inertia works, and that not being the way "0G" works.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 31, 2008)

Am I the only one who think Loeb is sitting at home, whacking it to how pissed off he's making Marvel fans? Cause that's the only reason I can see him doing this.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 31, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Am I the only one who think Loeb is sitting at home, whacking it to how pissed off he's making Marvel fans? Cause that's the only reason I can see him doing this.


That is probably the best theory I've heard yet.  It is the only one that makes sense.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2008)

Can someone give me a draft of what Spider-Man's story was about.
It was nigh impossible for me to read.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 31, 2008)

After seeing those scans, I fear for the Juggernaut.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 31, 2008)

This is Loeb at home:


"Hulk...Grabs... Mjolnir... and K...O's..O-O-O-Odin Thoooooooooooooooooor!!!!!!"

"Whew. Now that I finished that, let's fuck up Heores, The Ultimates, and everything fans hold dear. I wonder if I could hack into the DVD of The Dark Knight and insert Robin. Maybe bring back the bat nipples...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2008)

Gooba said:


> He isn't worthy, it just isn't heavy in 0G so anyone can weild it.  Despite that not being _at all_ how inertia works, and that not being the way "0G" works.



Guess "it's magic" only works in defense of stupid things shattering canon, not for well established mechanics of comics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> After seeing those scans, I fear for the Juggernaut.


Oh, yeah, Red Hulk will probably stopp Juggernaut at full charge with one hand, punch him in the stomach causing Juggernaut immense physical pain, then proceed to fight him until Juggernaut gets really tired, then kill him by breaking his neck. :amazed


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2008)

Loeb stated that rhulk was going to push back the juggernaut since before issue one.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone got sales numbers oh RHulk? And something to compare it too?


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Spy, what the fuck. 



Nova Force Pikachu?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 31, 2008)

Yup. Hehe. I think it was kind of a parody of Green Lantern to be honest.


----------



## Fang (Jul 31, 2008)

How is Pikachu a parody of the Green Latern? ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Loeb stated that rhulk was going to push back the juggernaut since before issue one.


This Loeb guy sounds like a real dick.


----------



## shit (Jul 31, 2008)

lol juggernaut

He's old news. :/ They're running out of respectible fodder, so I see no problem with him getting embarassed. Last I saw of juggernaut, he was just in the midst of getting his real powers back, so maybe he won't be 100% when it happens.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know I'd put down even odds that they'll spend half an issue saying "Jug's back and stronger than he ever has been" before getting pimped down.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> How is Pikachu a parody of the Green Latern? ?


Well, GL has all kinds of silly-looking members and the Nova Corps is a big-time ripoff of the GL Corps. So I think that Pickachu was included as a sort of winking acknowledgement of that whole thing.

Or maybe I am overthinking it and it was just a silly Easter Egg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

There better be some quality explanation here. 

And not "Red Hulk was powere by Galactus' dick" or "Red Hulk was Franklin Richards as a child pretending to HULK SMASH".


----------



## Gooba (Jul 31, 2008)

Green Hulk is powered by his rage, Red Hulk is powered by rage directed at him, so every time he appears he gets exponentially more powerful.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 31, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Loeb stated that rhulk was going to push back the juggernaut since before issue one.



But there might be some hope.  After that quote, it said in parentheses "Might still happen".  But I am going to just assume that it will happen.  I wouldn't be surprised if they threw Surfer and Galactus at Rulk, and Rulk would some how pull off a win.

I do remember a quote from Loeb with him saying that Rulk will be a reality warper.  Its getting ridiculous.  I also remember reading that Loeb wanted to make the strongest Hulk ever, but WWH had already been written.  So I imagine he is going to beef up Rulk and then have Greenie come back and beat him becoming even stronger than he was in WWH.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

Red Hulk is Sutur.


----------



## Perverse (Jul 31, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Red Hulk is Sutur retarded.


Fixed.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone think Red Hulk will reach the same level as pre-retcon Beyonder?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2008)

there is going to be a one shot tie in to Loeb/Sale's Captain America: White which explores the early history of Nick Fury


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay, so I'm managing to catch up in New Avengers and shit and now I have a question.

Does Strange leave the New Avengers?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah, after Hood's gang attacks the Sanctum Sanctorum


----------



## Perverse (Aug 2, 2008)

RE: Joker's Asylum, what one-shot was your favourite? Mine would probably be the Penguin.


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2008)

Holy shit at the Thunderbolts and Rider's fight on Earth during the Civil War.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

that fight was after Civil War (Annihilation and Civil War happened concurrently)

Now read the main Thunderbolts (Post-Civil War) series now or die   Ellis' run is the 2nd best Marvel series of the last year (1st being Captain America)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

double dose of Iron Man for you guys




*Spoiler*: _Iron Man: Viva Las Vegas #2_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #4_


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2008)

Perverse said:


> RE: Joker's Asylum, what one-shot was your favourite? Mine would probably be the Penguin.



This is the MARVEL thread, guy. But Penguin's was the best, although I enjoyed 2Face's this week. Scarecrow's was stupid, but fappable.

And I'm predicting they make Stark's brainstretching theory canon in FF.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 2, 2008)

Isn't that mini-series over? It seems like it started forever ago.


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Isn't that mini-series over? It seems like it started forever ago.



Only 3 so far. It's pretty good, actually.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

I think he's talking about VLV.  since Invincible is the primary Iron Man book


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> that fight was after Civil War (Annihilation and Civil War happened concurrently)
> 
> Now read the main Thunderbolts (Post-Civil War) series now or die   Ellis' run is the 2nd best Marvel series of the last year (1st being Captain America)



I just wanted to see Nova fight Iron-Man.


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I think he's talking about VLV.  since Invincible is the primary Iron Man book



Then Neo should quote.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 2, 2008)

Problem with that is that, after Civil War, Iron Man jobs to everyone.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

this month, TWO new Thunderbolt arcs are starting up:

"New Ways to Die" in Amazing Spider-Man

and 

"The Death of Marc Spector" in Moon Knight


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 2, 2008)

Adi Granov really is brilliant.


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2008)

Moon Knight is awesome in general.

Even if he's a Batman rip off.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Adi Granov really is brilliant.



he's doing a back up story with Mark Waid in the first issue of the Tbolts arc of ASM, it's about what happened to Eddie Brock after Back in Black



TWF said:


> Moon Knight is awesome in general.
> 
> Even if he's a Batman rip off.



100% agree on both counts.

I liked the entire concept of his just joining the initiative then getting kicked out.  also the WBN issue was also badass, I like Deodato's art. 

here's hoping the Tbolts arc will be EPIC


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2008)

So when Rider came back to the Earth, confronted Stark and got in the fight with the Thunderbolts, Civil War was already over?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

yes.  you can tell by the fact that there's no big war going on, and that cap and the others weren't trying to recruit Nova.  plus the the Initiative wasn't brought up until CW was over


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2008)

I see. So what are the Thunderbolts doing now since Nova left?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

well in their series there's been 2 arcs

Faith in Monsters - Tbolts basically beating the shit out of C list superheroes, it's a very fun read

Caged Angels - Tbolts all go insane because of psychics they captaured and try to kill each other in their hidden mountain fortress

also there's some cool oneshots and shit.  and RIGHT NOW, they're fighting Skrull Captain Marvel in their secret hidden mountain fortress


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

well the Tbolts are an Initiative Team, which means aside from protecting their state (COLORADO), they're also the GO-TO team for hunting down and arresting/maiming/killing all non-Registered SUperheroes (which is why they went after Nova).

these psychic superheroes "surrendered" and were locked up in Thunderbolts Mountain, and their plan was to manipulate the Tbolts until they all go crazy and kill each other.  it's a fun read, Norman Osborn puts on his Goblin suit and blows shit up, and Venom EATS people


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 3, 2008)

Y'all retards couldn't PM each other?


----------



## Fang (Aug 3, 2008)

I see, Kilowog.

*reports Spy* You want a chainsword to the face still?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Y'all retards couldn't PM each other?



what? it's not like we're doing naything illegal like drug dealing or anything similar?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 3, 2008)

Donchu know who I am? I'm a mod motherfuckers! A totally powerless mod!


Fuck. Now I'm off-topic. *reports self*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2008)

> Norman Osborn puts on his Goblin suit and blows shit up


I normally didn't read Thunderbolts due to some... ahem... "differences"(fuck you, Penance!), but dammit, Norm with the old costume on and blowing up his suborbinates was fucking hilarious. 

How the hell did they get the Swordsman back under control again, BTW? I think I might have missed something regarding it.

Also, is anyone keeping up with the New Warriors? Apparently the new Thrash thinks the one that got blown up in Stamford was a Skrull...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

Penance is win


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Penance is win



Penitant Puss.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2008)

That sounds like the name of a Bond girl or a rapist nun.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Penance is win


Penance wins at failing.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

no he wins at winning.  he outsmarted doom, got his perfect revenge against nitro, had a pretty badass origin and had some cool moments in the Tbolts.

he's one of the 4 members of the Tbolts I wish would survive every mission (with Bullseye, ScorVenom and Osborn)


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2008)

I think it was kinda weird the way he outmanouvered Doom, but the way they made it so doom had the choice to kill him countered it perfectly


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah DOom lost because he was _stronger,_ which made me lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolverine: I saw Black Cat on the cover, I think McNiven (or Miller) has a (small) fetish for Felicia. I REALLY like where it's going now, even though the thought of the 'Bad Guys winning' is a bit lame, the world it's turned into is massively cool (Hawkeye's daughter is massive hot and Ultron 8 is massive lolable). 

Secret Invasion F4: So Lyja did everything to 'save' the F4? Oh my, what a twist. She did not make skrull babies with Johhny though (how does the biology pan out there anyway?)

Thor: I love Coipel's pencils. Anyone else on the book and we'd all be fapping at Loki but he draws her (him?) with the perfect facial expressions. I like where it's going though Neo is right, the pacing is glacial

Amazing Spider-Man one-shot: I liked it, if only because it has Black Cat in it and her relationship with Petey wasn't retconned.

Skaar: Stupid.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2008)

Who doesn't have a black cat fetish?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 4, 2008)

I hate Penance because he is so fucking emo.  Oh noes, I caused a bunch of kids to get blown up, now I need to make a suit to cut myself all day!  CUT CUT CUT!!!  Now he outsmarted Doom?  That is ridiculous and stupid.  Doom outsmarted Galactus and Beyonder, no fucking way should Penance be able to.  That is worse than Red Hulk beating Thor with his own hammer.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2008)

Gooba speaks the truth.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I hate Penance because he is so fucking emo.  Oh noes, I caused a bunch of kids to get blown up, now I need to make a suit to cut myself all day!  CUT CUT CUT!!!  Now he outsmarted Doom?  That is ridiculous and stupid.  Doom outsmarted Galactus and Beyonder, no fucking way should Penance be able to.  That is worse than Red Hulk beating Thor with his own hammer.



have ya read the Penance mini?  He made the suit to punish Himself AND Nitro (and he's slowly taking spikes out, and he's making progress in his therapy.)

also the way he "outsmarted" Doom was:

Penance studied the path of Stark's spy satellite and attacked Castle Doom around the time it would above Latveria, he went all out against Doom which caused Doom to strongarm him, but in order to do this he shorted his own shields which keep the satellite from monitoring his labs, which would mean they would have seen the venom bomb and other shit and thus give Stark a reason to invade Latveria.

bad, but nowhere near as bad as Rulk.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 4, 2008)

^ You're probably emo too.


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2008)

*power fists Spy*

Btw, does anyone know where Rider at his Prime ranks with the Nova Force being contained within him and the Worldmind as well? Like low Herald level?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^ You're probably emo too.



not since I started taking prozac and like 4 other pills I can't pronounce


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> *power fists Spy*
> 
> Btw, does anyone know where Rider at his Prime ranks with the Nova Force being contained within him and the Worldmind as well? Like low Herald level?



Depends, the Worldmind heavily restricts his access to the complete power because it would fry his mind

I'd say low-mid herald as it stands


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2008)

Just read all 3 Loeb/Sale "Colors" books.  I truly love these books so much, I don't think I can pick a favorite they're all masterpieces.  they were well written, great art and very emotional and poignant without being campy

why can't everything loeb writes be this good?


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> *power fists Spy*
> 
> Btw, does anyone know where Rider at his Prime ranks with the Nova Force being contained within him and the Worldmind as well? Like low Herald level?



The former Nova Prime's could destroy planets.

He would probably be a high herald.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 5, 2008)

He is about as strong as a Herald who is not the currently with Galactus.

They have the power cosmic, but they don't have the boost that Galactus gives them.

Silver Surfer was stronger than him. Of course Silver Surfer is the most favored Herald so that means he is probably the strongest, so it might be a bad match. I think Nova could take the others like Firelord and Stardust.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 5, 2008)

> Just read all 3 Loeb/Sale "Colors" books. I truly love these books so much, I don't think I can pick a favorite they're all masterpieces. they were well written, great art and very emotional and poignant without being campy
> 
> why can't everything loeb writes be this good?


I'll have to check them out.  I just read Dark Victory and Long Halloween so I'm kind of in a Loeb mood.  I think I'll wait on reading any more Red Hulk until I finish with the good stuff he does.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 5, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I'll have to check them out.  I just read Dark Victory and Long Halloween so I'm kind of in a Loeb mood.  I think I'll wait on reading any more Red Hulk until I finish with the good stuff he does.



That's the equivalent of having sex with Sue Storm, Jessica Drew, Carol Danvers, Wonder Woman and then The Thing


----------



## Gooba (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea pretty much, and the ridiculous thing is that they all came from the same womb.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 5, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I hate Penance because he is so fucking emo.  Oh noes, I caused a bunch of kids to get blown up, now I need to make a suit to cut myself all day!  CUT CUT CUT!!!  Now he outsmarted Doom?  That is ridiculous and stupid.  Doom outsmarted Galactus and Beyonder, no fucking way should Penance be able to.  *That is worse than Red Hulk beating Thor with his own hammer*.




I can see that being written by Loeb in the next issue....



> That's the equivalent of having sex with Sue Storm, Jessica Drew, Carol Danvers, Wonder Woman and then The Thing



Male Thing or female Thing?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 5, 2008)

Male one of course


----------



## Gooba (Aug 5, 2008)

> I can see that being written by Loeb in the next issue....


 this.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I'll have to check them out.  I just read Dark Victory and Long Halloween so I'm kind of in a Loeb mood.  I think I'll wait on reading any more Red Hulk until I finish with the good stuff he does.



did ya also read the Catwoman story that happens during DV?  it's a great companion to Dark Victory and gives interesting backstory to Selina.  also Tim Sale's Catwoman = sex

also other good Loeb/Sale DC stories to check out:
Superman for All Seasons - again a look at key moment's of Supes past, one of the best superman stories ever
haunted knight - a spiritual prelude to long halloween


also ya won;t be dissapointed, the colors books rock.

Daredevil: Yellow - sometime during Bendis' run, Matt writes a letter to Karen Page about when they first met and how she really helped him cope with his life as daredevil.

Spider-Man: Blue - Pete makes a tape emssage to Gwen Stacy telling his side of the story of how they almost didn't fall in love.  great moments about his relationship with both gwen and MJ

Hulk: Gray - Sometime after Betty's death, Bruce tells Doc Samson about what happened right after he first turned into the hulk.  great characterisation of Bruce, Samson, and especially General Ross.  also Iron Man makes his token "i get the shit beat out of me" apperance in his gold tin can armor. 

they also did a cool Gambit/Wolverine story.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 5, 2008)

> they also did a cool Gambit/Wolverine story.


Oh snap, nothing gets me happier than Wolverine done right.  I'm just sad at how rare it is.

I'll have to check out all those.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2008)

in case people thought I was making this up


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

Are there any Gambit focusing/starring series in Marvel?

I love that Cajun.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> Are there any Gambit focusing/starring series in Marvel?
> 
> I love that Cajun.



Exiles. 

But it was an alternate Gambit.

He was still awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

What's new with the Juggernaut? I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2008)

Legacy had gambit on him, and was finished only last week or something


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

He's going to get sodomized by the Red Hulk given the current direction of the writing here.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2008)

I got my issue of Hulk yesterday.

It's even worse than the preview indicated.

I'm still holding out that it was Clor not Thor.  And I will continue to stick by this opinion in the face of any and all proof to the contrary.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's new with the Juggernaut? I haven't been keeping up.



Restored to his old "classic" power levels. Briefly tussled and stalemated WWH Hulk. Disappeared since, due to him considering being a villain again.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's new with the Juggernaut? I haven't been keeping up.



he's appeared in Legacy a few times, nothing big.  though I would imagine that the series will eventually get to him since Legacy is basically "Xavier"



EvilMoogle said:


> I got my issue of Thor yesterday.
> 
> It's even worse than the preview indicated.
> 
> I'm still holding out that it was Clor not Thor.  And I will continue to stick by this opinion in the face of any and all proof to the contrary.



wtf? Thor is oneo f Marvel's best books, do you mean "Hulk"?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> wtf? Thor is oneo f Marvel's best books, do you mean "Hulk"?



Er, yeah.

I got Hulk on Monday.  Sorry temporary insanity due to the blind seething rage.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 6, 2008)

And you didn't scan it in its entirety for us yet?!  *demods*

I'm just hoping the last page is Iron Man waking up and it all being a dream.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 6, 2008)

What are you talking abut? The Hulk died last summer. It was a really big thing, with everyone involved. If he was really back, wouldn't there be a HUGE comotion?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw  the previews of Rulk and I almost threw up.  What a way to shit all over the things JMS has done to bring Thor back


----------



## Deviate (Aug 6, 2008)

How the fuck is Red Hulk able to hold Mjolnir? I thought only Thor and his human alterago can lift it.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't think, just vomit.

EDIT: Wait. What if it's all a dream? What if none of it is real? What if Bobby Ewing never died?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2008)

my policy to non-DC/Sale Loeb is this:

leave your brain at the door.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 6, 2008)

I feel like it would be injust of me to judge it without reading it, but then again..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Hm, interesting... well, I'll be keeping my eye out on him. 

I'm with Gooba on the demodding thing.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 6, 2008)

Deviate said:


> How the fuck is Red Hulk able to hold Mjolnir? I thought only Thor and his human alterago can lift it.



I think there is some crazy explanation behind it.  I believe he never really broke the "Spell" that made it to where only the worthy could lift it.  When he first held it Thor was still actually grasping it, and Rulk Threw Thor and basically "held" it while it was moving in a certain direction.  Then he was able to wield it in Zero Gravity where the spell wouldn't take affect.  Some kind of stupid explanation like that.





CrazyMoronX said:


> What's new with the Juggernaut? I haven't been keeping up.




Like others have said he recently got his power back in WWH.  It turns out that Cyttorak didn't depower him.  It was the fact that Cain had gone good, that he lost power.  So at the end of the X-men:  WWH arc, Cain left telling Xavier to not look for him, he may not like what he will find.  In other words it seems Cain might become a Villain again.

He was last seem on panel sleeping in X-men Legacy.  He was awakened when someone was trying to get in his head.  He said he was going to go and look for them.

Unfortunately Loeb seems to have a mad red hard on for Rulk and is possibly going to have Rulk stop and push back Juggernaut.  In a description for an upcoming issue it says that there is going to be alot of guest stars in it.  I am assuming Juggs is going to get beat down in it as if it were nothing and most likely only going to appear for a few panels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll weep tears of blood and seething hatred.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 6, 2008)

According to Eternals #3, I'm the only Celestial that doesn't lack hatred.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 6, 2008)

to boost sales is the only reason Loeb shoves a dozen guest stars in his comics. Two thirds of his next revenus is gonna be Thor fans.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 6, 2008)

You know, I don't know what's worse: the actual fight or Red Hulk's ultra shitty one-liners.

Ye gods...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 6, 2008)

Hulk is shit.  It's quite possibly the worst comic I have ever read in my entire life.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 7, 2008)

anyone read Y the Last Man? Don't know if that's marvel, but wow. Interesting premise.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

THE REASON FOR ANYTHING THAT IS RELATED TO RULK IS BECAUSE LOEB IS GAY

Oh and Yeah Y: The Last Man is great, though it isn't Marvel it's Vertigo


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2008)

Which means it is DC...

I think...I'm getting a little burnt out on Captain America...not that it is bad, but it seems like the same shit has been happening for like a few years now, even before Steve kicked the bucket.

What makes it worse is that it seems the Red Skull only affects stuff in this book, when it seems like he should be a bigger villain to the rest of the world.


----------



## mow (Aug 7, 2008)

^ that's more of marvel's fault than the Cap book. Marvel's use of proper villains = shite


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

Only villains that matter now are skrulls are even they're weaklings and pussies (or tits)


----------



## mow (Aug 7, 2008)

2009 shoulve been the year namor and doom raeped everyone in marvel

but now we have probable x-men event to look forward too


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't even bat an eye when a 'major event' shows up now


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 7, 2008)

Same. How soon before the comics buying market catches up?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 7, 2008)

Meh. Depends on how epic they make the next movie.



Certain marvel tittles sadden me


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

I wasn't too happy with Venom: Dark Origins.  It just made Eddie Brock look like a little shit head.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 7, 2008)

I really like the art in Iron Man: Viva Las Vegas, every page looks like a really well done cover.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:


> I wasn't too happy with Venom: Dark Origins.  It just made Eddie Brock look like a little shit head.



Yeah, that was some crap.  Eddie was a good athlete and wasn't a pathetic loser.  It seems they even changed the way his father was toward him.


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

You know something, I honestly expected a grand show, Rulk and Thor going hit for hit and blow for blow.

I have been waiting for this fight for such a long time.

Now this. I want my money back.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

as much as I hated the Rulk/Thor fight, I must say the concept of Green Hulk teaming up with Namor and Iron Man is badass _on paper_


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

Not really, what happened to

"Shut up. None of this would have happened if it weren't for you. *I'll hate you forever,* almost as much as I hate myself."

-WWH

"I'll hate you forever"

Does not make sense for them to team up.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

so Red Hulk is the worst thing to happen to marvel in forever


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

Spiderman beat Firelord.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

Red Hulk still wins (is that really winning?)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

Liefeld being in charge of all the post Onslaught reboots


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

Spiderman made a deal with the devil to bring back Aunt May

Ghost Rider is the son of an angel.

Apparently man is descended from dogs in the Wolverine mythos. Somehow long ago dogs evolved to the point where they developed humanoid features and DNA that they could breed with cavemen and thus after many eons pass, Wolverine is born.

So Red Hulk really isn't that out of the ordinary.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Liefeld being in charge of all the post Onslaught reboots



all got retconned with Heroes Return, and then all 5 of the main books were fucking awesome, for a time


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

well at least from the solicits it seems like Rulk loses in #6, and then goes into hiding since #7 is all about Green Hulk and She-Hulk both searching for Rulk


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2008)

. . . So they're drawing out the freaking secret identity even more?


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

Namor, Iron man won't job, they got big names. Johnny is an idiot. Ares is a nobody. My Ben Grimm is destined for humiliation. She-Hulk won't job again and neither will savage hulk.

A-bomb and Thor may make a reappearance.

PS: Its Doc Samson


----------



## Gooba (Aug 7, 2008)

> Ares is a nobody.


As a Greek Mythology fanboy I want to cut you.  _Everyone _else is a nobody compared to him, besides Hercules and Thor.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 7, 2008)

If you think the Greek God of War is a nobody, I'dd hate to see who  you'dd bring to your wedding.


----------



## Robert Reynolds (Aug 7, 2008)

Red Hulk will lose to the Sentry mark my words


----------



## Robert Reynolds (Aug 7, 2008)

Sentry>>>>Thor. Thor with odin force lost to RedHulk but Red Hulk will either lose to Void or Sentry. I am always right


----------



## Robert Reynolds (Aug 7, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Spiderman made a deal with the devil to bring back Aunt May
> 
> Ghost Rider is the son of an angel.
> 
> ...



You idiot only feral mutants decended from humanoid wolves.
Read the fucking comic douchebag


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

hi sentry, how's life?


----------



## Robert Reynolds (Aug 7, 2008)

Im good. You want comics pm me. I back 4 good the mods said


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

ah kk**


----------



## Ronin (Aug 7, 2008)

Where can I read of the caveman, wolf beastiality that spawned Wolverine?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2008)

Robert Reynolds said:


> Im good. You want comics pm me. I back 4 good the mods said



Reports to Marvel with ip logs


----------



## Arishem (Aug 7, 2008)

Despair of The Endless would find this amusing.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> If you think the Greek God of War is a nobody, I'dd hate to see who  you'dd bring to your wedding.



Actually...mythology wise Ares is kind of a pussy.

Which is why Kratos was able to kick his ass...

I just wish Kratos would stop screwing around in space with the Guardians of the Galaxy and take Ares place on Mighty Avengers.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 7, 2008)

Can somebody explain to me what's going on in Rulk? Cause my tiny little mind can't comprend how if Rulk gets hotter the madder he gets, and Hulk gets stronger the madder he gets, somehow Rulk is overpowering Hulk and treating like his bitch. Oh and not only Hulk, Loeb takes it upon himself to shame Thor in his first (second if you include what he did to Iron Man) major fight. I don't know alot about Thor but from what I've heard, he's supposed to be a pretty big deal, especially when he has the Odin force.

I'll give Loeb credit for one thing, he really knows how to put over his villians.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 7, 2008)

It was a clone/cyborgue/skrull Thor


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 7, 2008)

Ares wasn't a pussy. Though he did get schooled quite a bit, it was usually when a hero was being aided by another god or goddess, and usually a top-tier like Hera, Athena or Apollo.

I'm usually a month behind you guys, but all the talk drove me to read Rulk. Boy, do I make some shitty decisions sometimes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:


> I wasn't too happy with Venom: Dark Origins.  It just made Eddie Brock look like a little shit head.



Same



Gooba said:


> I really like the art in Iron Man: Viva Las Vegas, every page looks like a really well done cover.



Adi Granov does that



Juggernaut said:


> Yeah, that was some crap.  Eddie was a good athlete and wasn't a pathetic loser.  It seems they even changed the way his father was toward him.



Well they're trying to make his ascent towards Venom 'more plausible' instead of this buff guy that had it all suddenly turn into a psycho

But I still think they're making him too much like a douche



Ben Grimm said:


> You know something, I honestly expected a grand show, Rulk and Thor going hit for hit and blow for blow.
> 
> I have been waiting for this fight for such a long time.
> 
> Now this. I want my money back.



You need to post in here more often, you would see more of my Loeb hate



Kilowog said:


> as much as I hated the Rulk/Thor fight, I must say the concept of Green Hulk teaming up with Namor and Iron Man is badass _on paper_



Wasn't that basically the Defenders or something? Or one of them



Ben Grimm said:


> Not really, what happened to
> 
> "Shut up. None of this would have happened if it weren't for you. *I'll hate you forever,* almost as much as I hate myself."
> 
> ...



Greg Pak is the only person that remembers WWH, everyone else calls it '_the Hulk incident_'



Ben Grimm said:


> Spiderman beat Firelord.





Kilowog said:


> Liefeld being in charge of all the post Onslaught reboots



Those aren't that bad. Spidey beating Firelord was just a few bad panels while anything Liefeld is just bad art

Loeb on the other hand is bad to anything he touches

*now sits down patiently for Kilowog to tell me that Loeb + Sale = good and Loeb + anything else = crap*


----------



## Arishem (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm starting to think that Quesada and Loeb planned Rulk as a big "fuck you" to all of the Marvel readers who hate them. The fact that it's selling well makes it even more comedic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

People are buying it because it's both a main title and it's written by Loeb, who most people still think is capable of writing non-crap books


----------



## Deviate (Aug 7, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with Spider-Man beating Fire Lord? It took Spider-Man almost the entire issue to KO him and he was running for the most part.

Secret Invasion Front Line - Better than previous Front Line series, mostly 'cause that stupid bitch isn't in this limited series. Anyway, that vampire / zombie Skrull at the end is lame.

Cable - I don't know about your guys (and I'm sure people will disagree with me), but I really liked this issue. I felt that this issue did a good job explaining the out of character decisions Cyclops made post-Messiah Complex. I also like Beast's questioning of the no-kill policy. I really hope this plot-line isn't forgotten and further expanded on in the future. Cable's part of the issue (the story and art) still bores me.

Wolverine - I think this came out last week actually, but whatever. I'm liking where this is going. I'm still kind of confused on the relationship with Spider-Man and that girl at the end of the issue.

Hulk - Red Hulk sure is being hyped a lot. What next? Raping the sleeping Celestial?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 7, 2008)

> What the hell is wrong with Spider-Man beating Fire Lord? It took Spider-Man almost the entire issue to KO him and he was running for the most part.


Was that sarcasm?  I can't tell.

I think that girl is the daughter of Hawkeye and Spiderman's daughter, so she is his granddaughter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2008)

Deviate said:


> What the hell is wrong with Spider-Man beating Fire Lord? It took Spider-Man almost the entire issue to KO him and he was running for the most part.



All heralds by default are at the very minimum Thing-level in strength

Spidey is at best class 20

That's just a bit below Captain America knocking out Hulk



> Cable - I don't know about your guys (and I'm sure people will disagree with me), but I really liked this issue. I felt that this issue did a good job explaining the out of character decisions Cyclops made post-Messiah Complex. I also like Beast's questioning of the no-kill policy. I really hope this plot-line isn't forgotten and further expanded on in the future. Cable's part of the issue (the story and art) still bores me.



Agreed



> Wolverine - I think this came out last week actually, but whatever. I'm liking where this is going. I'm still kind of confused on the relationship with Spider-Man and that girl at the end of the issue.



All that matters is that she's incredibly hot

And Black Cat is on the cover



> Hulk - Red Hulk sure is being hyped a lot. What next? Raping the sleeping Celestial?



JEPH LOEB IS GAY


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wasn't that basically the Defenders or something? Or one of them


Close. Defenders was Silver Surfer, Hulk and Namor, as gathered by Doc Strange.



Deviate said:


> What the hell is wrong with Spider-Man beating Fire Lord? It took Spider-Man almost the entire issue to KO him and he was running for the most part.


Urk. That hurt my liver. I didn't know words could hurt so deep, but they can.

Spidey beating Firelord is like me beating an M1 Abrams with my fists. I do not exagerrate the scale involved.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 8, 2008)

Hows this for a chain of bad logic.

Spidey beat Firelord, who fights regularly with Silver Surfer, who has fought regularly with Thanos, who knocked Galactus on his ass, and who defeated someone twice as powerful as Galactus... _with the help of Spidey_!

Doesn't really show anything, but it makes you think.

Also, Wolverine once beat Spidey by stabbing him in the chest... and he fought Galactus when he had bone claws.  Makes you think!  Everything makes sense.  And Squirrel Girl beat the real Thanos, and Wolverines are basically giant squirrels... so there!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

I wish Jeph Loeb posted in this section


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 8, 2008)

Contruary to popular belief Firelord is actually class 20 strength.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Contruary to popular belief Firelord is actually class 20 strength.



Contrary to your belief, you are actually wrong


----------



## Gooba (Aug 8, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief, Spider-Man is actually class 100.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 8, 2008)

depends on if Aunt May's life is at stake


----------



## mow (Aug 8, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I'm starting to think that Quesada and Loeb planned Rulk as a big "fuck you" to all of the Marvel readers who hate them. The fact that it's selling well makes it even more comedic.



bloody hell. Im telling you, comic book geeks are gluttons for punishment. the crappier something is written the more they buy it just so they can have something more to moan and whine about

I mean, what else could explain Rulk and OMD still being in print and the Irredeemable Ant-Man being canceled? 

anyone who reads Rulk deserve the heart attack and high blood pressure they get.

So im going out and saying it: Loeb, you are a fuckin pimp. you give the bitches what they want. keep at it.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 8, 2008)

Just finished reading the return of one of my most anticipated series: Spiderman loves Mary Jane (don't act like you don't like it haterz!). It was an ok issue, the only thing I didn't like is the art. Sometimes his drawings are ok, but mainly he has the girls looking like they're suffering from some sleep disorder. Then sometimes the faces just look plain weird. But other than that nice issue.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 8, 2008)

deathgod said:


> Just finished reading the return of one of my most anticipated series: Spiderman loves Mary Jane (don't act like you don't like it haterz!). It was an ok issue, the only thing I didn't like is the art. Sometimes his drawings are ok, but mainly he has the girls looking like they're suffering from some sleep disorder. Then sometimes the faces just look plain weird. But other than that nice issue.


I was looking forward to the return of this title too (lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)) and I had similar complaints. The art was uneven and the story was -- well,  nothing happened except for a slightly creepy moment where Spidey looks in on MJ while she's sleeping that was supposed to be touching. I realize there was a fair amount of recap going on after the hiatus, but still ....

EDIT: The Invincible IM art was downright amateurish. :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

mow said:


> bloody hell. Im telling you, comic book geeks are gluttons for punishment. the crappier something is written the more they buy it just so they can have something more to moan and whine about
> 
> I mean, what else could explain Rulk and OMD still being in print and the Irredeemable Ant-Man being canceled?
> 
> ...



You just basically described what would be in my biography


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2008)

since I don't people to think of me as anything other than a cliche

Loeb+Sale=Masterpiece
Loeb+DC(no Sale) = Pretty good (points to Hush, his superman run and part of batman/superman)
Loeb+marvel(no sale) = shit




Deviate said:


> I'm still kind of confused on the relationship with Spider-Man and that girl at the end of the issue.



that girl is pete's granddaughter

here's a chart

Peter
|
|
|
|
that fat lady----------hawkeye
_______________|
______________Spider-Girl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm more interested in who's that chick's grandmother


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2008)

also one thing I realyl wanna know, is how the villain broke Wolverine, I mean the guy is COMPLETELY broken he doesn't even fight back when ghost rider ripoffs curbstomp him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

It's going to be a lame reason, mark my words


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2008)

ur likely right, so part of me wants Millar to not bring it up at all to keep it a mystery

oh and Hawaiian shirt wearing Ultron was epic


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

It's best if he just gives small hints and not reveal it entirely, mysteries are best when they're mysteries


----------



## Gooba (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe they killed some more of his ladyfriends.  He was broken once when they killed that Atlantean chick.  I bet if they get a few more they could get him like that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

If it was that easy then it should have happened before (it's not like any of her past girls were cosmic beings that could constantly revive themselves.........wait)

No, I think you're onto something there.

On a side note, is Old-Man Logan canon with the 616verse? If it is.....


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> On a side note, is Old-Man Logan canon with the 616verse? If it is.....


If it is, it wont be for long. A lot of these "alternate futures" started off as canon, until the next writer wanted to write the "real" future.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 8, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> If it is, it wont be for long. A lot of these "alternate futures" started off as canon, until the next writer wanted to write the "real" future.



True.

Kinda like Age of Apocalypse used to be.

I think that it is just a branch of the 616 universe.

I wish Marvel was like DC and aged their characters consistently.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm more interested in who's that chick's grandmother


400 rep points on misty night


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> If it is, it wont be for long. A lot of these "alternate futures" started off as canon, until the next writer wanted to write the "real" future.



Yeah that's true, the thought of 'bad guys winning' would never last



Banhammer said:


> 400 rep points on misty night



Peter x Misty?

[breaks out the tissues]
fap
fap
fap
fap
fap
fap
fap
splurt
[/breaks out the tissues]


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 9, 2008)

Storm?

That's like...the weirdest pairing I could ever think of...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2008)

Or mebe it's Harry's new black chick gf?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 9, 2008)

*Time to disappear after Firelord comment*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I love Invincible Iron Man, one of Marvel's best books.  Fraction is near flawless, though I HATE Larrocca, he's an even bigger tracer than Land.

also Arishem is a dick


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> If it is, it wont be for long. A lot of these "alternate futures" started off as canon, until the next writer wanted to write the "real" future.



aren't they all technically canon since Siege Perilous was supposed to be a 'doorway' to the multiverse and all the alternative timelines, I guess it moreso comes down to your definition of canon

well thats one way I've heard it explained


----------



## nricklee (Aug 9, 2008)

Invincible Iron man is really awesome stuff, i like it a lot.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2008)

I like how things in Marvel like coming full circle


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> aren't they all technically canon since Siege Perilous was supposed to be a 'doorway' to the multiverse and all the alternative timelines, I guess it moreso comes down to your definition of canon
> 
> well thats one way I've heard it explained


Well, no, you're right. All of the numbered universes are canonical to the multiverse, which actually exists and can be visited, but we were talking about Old Man Logan being canonically 616 specifically. What I meant was that many of the alternate future universes began as part of 616 before they were split off.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah but the marvel editorial staff seems to want to be so different from DC that they seem to be divorcing themselves from the multiverse concept, I mean from the way they explain it, the Ultimate Universe exists in a seperate multiverse from the 616 verse


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 9, 2008)

Joe Quesada hates the multiverse by his own admission. However, they keep printing up the handbooks and keep assigning numbers to the alternate verses. Even the Ultiamte universe has a designation. (I don't remember what it is.) They've already crossed over with an alternate version of the Squadron Supreme universe, the original version of which is canonically part of the 616 multiverse. *shrugs*

Anyway, I'm a strong proponent of the Gruenwald Ominiverse scale, just because it makes so much sense. People argue it though (which you know as well as I do).


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

it's 1610, and old supremeverse is 712 and the new one if 31916

what's this onmiverse scale thing?


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

The omni verse includes every fictional universe.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

though I wonder how that would reconcile with the DC concept of a multiverse...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 9, 2008)

A multiverse is what DC or Marvel (and maybe we) have, a collection of related (and possibly connected) universes. A megaverse is a collection of multiverses, such as Marvel has, with their multiple publishing and filmaking ventures. An omniverse is the single collection of all megaverses -- basically every universe, real or imagined, including our own.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> A multiverse is what DC or Marvel (and maybe we) have, a collection of related (and possibly connected) universes. A megaverse is a collection of multiverses, such as Marvel has, with their multiple publishing and filmaking ventures. An omniverse is the single collection of all megaverses -- basically every universe, real or imagined, including our own.



Spot on.

10 char limit.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 9, 2008)

hey from wich comic is proffesor juggernaut?, I have seen various images of it around here and I would like to know lol.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

how far are Olympia and the Savage Land from each other?

also anyone else find the portrayal of Ajax in both Hercules and Eternals drastically different from one another?


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> how far are Olympia and the Savage Land from each other?
> 
> also anyone else find the portrayal of Ajax in both Hercules and Eternals drastically different from one another?



Savage Land is in antarctica.

Im guessing Olympia is in Greece?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

no it's the Eternals base in Antartica, I'm just thinking aloud if they're near each other or on opposite sides of the continent.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Joe Quesada hates the multiverse by his own admission. However, they keep printing up the handbooks and keep assigning numbers to the alternate verses. Even the Ultiamte universe has a designation. (I don't remember what it is.) They've already crossed over with an alternate version of the Squadron Supreme universe, the original version of which is canonically part of the 616 multiverse. *shrugs*



which is quite a sad thing when the EIC doesn't like a good chunk of the stuff


they should just pull a marvel version of CoIE


----------



## Bobby Drake (Aug 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no it's the Eternals base in Antartica, I'm just thinking aloud if they're near each other or on opposite sides of the continent.



The Savage Land is also in Antarctica. 

It starts from off the coast of Argentina.

I guess there are pretty close though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2008)

Lol, the skrulls are fighting the Avengers and the Eternals are like 'meh'

*BECUZ MARVEL LUV CONTUINICUTY YPU!!!!*


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2008)

are there any really good storylines with this man




because I love his character from what I have read and wanted to know if there was anything that he really shined in


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2008)

That Kang?

Dude looks totally weird with facial hair like that


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh yeah and does anyone know who the 'Shadow Gods' from Thor Disassembled are?


----------



## mow (Aug 10, 2008)

Those Who Sit Above In Shadows have yet to be revealed, as far as i know


the same goes to Those Who Lurk Beneath Couches Whose Diet Consists of Munching Contently On The Remains of Potato Chips From Yester Superbowl Years


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2008)

mow said:


> Those Who Sit Above In Shadows have yet to be revealed, as far as i know
> 
> 
> *the same goes to Those Who Lurk Beneath Couches Whose Diet Consists of Munching Contently On The Remains of Potato Chips From Yester Superbowl Years*


*
*

You don't know what Joe Quesada looks like?


----------



## mow (Aug 10, 2008)

well played mate


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> [/b]
> 
> You don't know what Joe Quesada looks like?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2008)

No you stupid hammer

Mephisto was basically equal to G inside his own realm. Are you saying that retard is equal to the G?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Oh yeah and does anyone know who the 'Shadow Gods' from Thor Disassembled are?



Gods/higher deities who subsist on the godly energies created from Ragnarok. Before Thor was born, Ragnarok was a repetitive cycle for unknown generations of Asgardians.


----------



## nricklee (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, i don't read here all posts and don't know what's going on here in the community. Righ now these days, i have been enjoying Planet Hulk and X- Men- Really great stuff.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 11, 2008)

Stop at the end of Planet Hulk. And don't think about reading another Hulk book until we let you know its safe. Though Hercules is the shiznit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> hey from wich comic is proffesor juggernaut?, I have seen various images of it around here and I would like to know lol.


There is no real professor Juggernaut, unless you're referring to Juggernaut Xavier (What If: I have that one, too). The Juggernaut of my sig, that I dubbed Professor Juggernaut, is from some weird joke comic. I think I have it somewhere, I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No you stupid hammer
> 
> Mephisto was basically equal to G inside his own realm. Are you saying that retard is equal to the G?



The G? What the frick is the G?

I feel like this is something really simple, but I can't grasp it... all I'm coming up with is Gene Hackman... 

On a side note, I just found out Marvel is going to publish a graphic novel version of Ender's Game. A part of me just died inside...

...I use too many ellipses...


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2008)

So I hear that the Red Hulk jobbs really good against Thor.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> The G? What the frick is the G?
> 
> I feel like this is something really simple, but I can't grasp it... all I'm coming up with is Gene Hackman...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _this is G_ 












TWF said:


> So I hear that the Red Hulk jobbs really good against Thor.



The hell you doing in here? This isn't the Star Wars sub-forum


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> On a side note, I just found out Marvel is going to publish a graphic novel version of *Ender's Game*. A part of me just died inside...



*HOLY FUCKING SHIT.*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

it was going to happen eventually, ever since Marvel gots hook on Orson Scott Card, though he's not the one writting it (he's STILL delayed with Ultimate Iron Man)


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Stop at the end of Planet Hulk. And don't think about reading another Hulk book until we let you know its safe. Though Hercules is the shiznit.



the core WWH books weren't _that_ bad


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 12, 2008)

Taleran said:


> the core WWH books weren't _that_ bad



I only liked WWH: X-Men. THat was really the only good thing I saw come out of WWH.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 12, 2008)

I _loved _the first one.  Then was slowly let down by everything... besides "Go be invincible in Jersey."


----------



## chrisp (Aug 12, 2008)

Spiderman is pretty much the only character I've read some comics about. I'm wondering though, how many characters have Marvel created?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

thousands.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2008)

NYX vol 2 isn't very intersting.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just got finished going through my backlog of comics from the past couple of weeks and I think I speak for everyone when I say that someone needs to be standing next to Jeph Loeb ready to break his hands with a hammer when he feels like insanely wanking whatever character he's writing at the moment. 

Oh well, at least Avengers/Invaders was nice. I'm hoping both Caps beat the piss out of Iron Man just for the lulz.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it was going to happen eventually, ever since Marvel gots hook on Orson Scott Card, though he's not the one writting it (he's STILL delayed with Ultimate Iron Man)



At least it isn't as bad as Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk.


----------



## Fang (Aug 12, 2008)

Walter, I have a question for you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2008)

TWF said:


> Walter, I have a question for you.



That'd be?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> NYX vol 2 isn't very intersting.



Is it written by Quesada?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 13, 2008)

Most people have moved on from One More Day just like we all moved on from Steve Rogers' death. All discussions about the two have rather become dull.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 13, 2008)

Not when the goddamn lasers is involved involved 

pew pew!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 13, 2008)

Potentialflip said:


> Most people have moved on from One More Day just like we all moved on from Steve Rogers' death. All discussions about the two have rather become dull.


Not me. I was looking at a solicit for "King Size Spider-Man Summer Special" featuring Mary Jane and I was just as steamed as ever.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 13, 2008)

All the stories in there are non-canon anyway


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Not me. I was looking at a solicit for "King Size Spider-Man Summer Special" featuring Mary Jane and I was just as steamed as ever.



That issue gave me a little hope for the future.  Avengers face Mephisto nao plz.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2008)

Parodying G Gundam.

HA!


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2008)

What's this? Hulk playing second fiddle in his own series? And Red Hulk beats Thor like nothing?

Is Leonard Samson the Red Hulk?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm only tolerating BND due to the promise of the Tbolts coming aboard.

oh and yes it is highly likely that Rulk is Samson


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2008)

Why is it that I like Red Hulk more than the original Hulk?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

cocaine is a hell of a drug[/rickjames]


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why is it that I like Red Hulk more than the original Hulk?





Hi...since you like Rulk, can I sell you some air? Yes that's right some nice delicious air can be yours for the low low price of $299.99 a month.


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2008)

blackshika, watch how i turn you green


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm...I can tell that Red Hulk isn't very popular here, though I wonder why ?


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2008)

thing is, i dont mind Rulk. Loeb is so obviously going the millar route (ie. ASB&R). but the problem? it isnt funny. at all. While Bats is so obviously ape-shit insane and the support case just amusing to read, Rulk on the other hand is just beating up people who shouldnt be able to beat up has a support cast that is as enjoyable as being anally raped with dinner table and just lame all around. and punches.

OVER AND OVER AGAIN.

loeb will have Rulk punch the reader in the final issue. it's that downhill.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 13, 2008)

Cause he beat Thor.
Cause he punched out a Watcher.
Cause he's 5 issues away from handing Thanos the infinity Guantlet and then his ass.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 13, 2008)

mow said:


> Loeb is so obviously going the millar route (ie. ASB&R). but the problem? it isnt funny. at all. While Bats is so obviously ape-shit insane and the support case just amusing to read, Rulk on the other hand is just beating up people who shouldnt be able to beat up has a support cast that is as enjoyable as being anally raped with dinner table and just lame all around. and punches.
> 
> OVER AND OVER AGAIN.
> 
> loeb will have Rulk punch the reader in the final issue. it's that downhill.


I cut out "I don't mind Rulk" because I _do_ mind Rulk, for all the reasons you listed. There is a place for fun and funny books. You can even do them in continuity (Deadpool, She-Hulk). Rulk is neither fun nor funny.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

Hahaha, punch the reader in teh face.  So glad I don't support bad books.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 13, 2008)

The thing I hate about the Hulk is that I want him to be stronger than anyone and everyone, but I also want Hercules to be stronger than everyone, and I want Thor to be stronger than everyone... but that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sentry is.

I love the page that just has Hercules and Thor arm wrestling and then the writers are like "uh shit, they are so evenly matched and immortal it goes on forever, lets just end the comic here and never mention it again."  They actually said that on the page minus the swear.  I'll find it at some point.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm gonna really hate him if Loeb pulls through on what he said might happen to Juggs.


----------



## shit (Aug 13, 2008)

If Rulk wasn't so corny in everything he said, I'd like him more. He doesn't even take himself seriously.


----------



## Red Skull (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe i should recruit this Red Hulk as my personal hitman. I dont know why but i feel a certain affinity with him


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not a fan of G Gundam. Probably because it's an over the top Super Robot series in the middle of a more realistic robot series. Kinda like Macross 7, but without Nikki Basara, who could fuck up anything.

All that said, that is fucking awesome.


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> That'd be?



What the hell is Rider doing now?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell is Rider doing now?



Nova?

He's just finished helping a planet's population evacuate before Galactus could consume.

Right now, he'll be involved in the Secret Invasion storyline, where the Super Skrull will confront him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Nova?
> 
> He's just finished helping a planet's population evacuate before Galactus could consume.
> 
> Right now, *he'll be involved in the Secret Invasion storyline, where the Super Skrull will confront him.*


This intrigues me.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 14, 2008)

I laughed 



until I realized OMD is nothing to laught at...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah, Kl'rt asks him for help.  Then when they get to earth, Kl'rt promptly leaves to go be in She-Hulk.  The Nova fights to protect the "PEGEASUS PROJECT", it'll apparently be a major turning point for the series and he finds stuff out that'l be vital later


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Nova?
> 
> He's just finished helping a planet's population evacuate before Galactus could consume.
> 
> Right now, he'll be involved in the Secret Invasion storyline, where the Super Skrull will confront him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Galactus is in FF tho.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 14, 2008)

^ 'Hulk' never actually answered Johnny's question at the end of the issue. It could just be a robot.


----------



## shit (Aug 14, 2008)

^Hopefully it is. He doesn't need to be anyone's fodder.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Galactus is in FF tho.



Alternate counterpart, maybe.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Parodying G Gundam.
> 
> HA!



Well why not?

The ending to G Gundam couldn't have been happier if the Devil Gundam turned into gingerbread after it was destroyed.

We NEED endings like that. Now more than ever.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain America #41_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 14, 2008)

pic too big. Resize or spoiler tag pl0x.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

but when I spoiler tagged the covers people skipped over them


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm a comics noob. That red skull dude interest me though. He seems like a really interesting character. I take it he came in contact with an alien lifeform and ended up with that mask thing taking over him at a time while the aliens lacky was left trying to figure out how to save his leader? Looks interesting. Wonder why he's never been in a Marvel cartoon or movie?


----------



## Perverse (Aug 15, 2008)

SI: Thor. What'd y'all think?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

liked it a lot, fit in with the JMS run of Thor and had some good moments.  If JMS ever left the book (which I hope he doesn't), I DEMAND Fraction be his replacement


----------



## mow (Aug 15, 2008)

beta ray fucking bill. it doesn't get any better than this. SI: inhumans and SI: Thor have all the potential to joining SI: Captain Britain as easily my fav tie-ins for the event


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2008)

I just hope he gets his hammer back soon, I don't want him and Thor to have to play tag team.


----------



## Glued (Aug 15, 2008)

Red Skull said:


> Maybe i should recruit this Red Hulk as my personal hitman. I dont know why but i feel a certain affinity with him



Maybe because he is red like red skull and you have an affinity for all things red.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why is it that I like Red Hulk more than the original Hulk?



Either you _really *hate*_ Hulk or you somehow _like_ (I lol'd) *that* Geoff Lowebb spawn

For _your_ sake, it had better be the former



blackshikamaru said:


> Hi...since you like Rulk, can I sell you some air? Yes that's right some nice delicious air can be yours for the low low price of $299.99 a month.



I love you

I swear to god, I will let you take my anal-virginity

Please, I am not joking



mow said:


> blackshika, watch how i turn you green



Wait in line damnit!



Segan said:


> Hmm...I can tell that Red Hulk isn't very popular here, though I wonder why ?



If you like anything by recent Loeb '_writing_' then get the hell out of here

I don't tolerate _YOUR_ *people*



Ben Grimm said:


> Maybe because he is red like red skull and you have an affinity for all things red.



I dare you to put one of the awesomest Marvel villains with a Geoff Lowebb spawn in the same sentence again

I dare you


*Spoiler*: _this week_ 




FF: Miller.......wtf are you doing?
SI #5: Meh. Borrrrriiiinng, skrulls are pretty damn inept. It should be noted that in SI#4, Black Widow had green eyes in a close-up but it she didn't turn into a skrull.
SI Thor: Not bad, I would like to know how BRB went from that demonic dimension at the end of Omega Flight to going into skrulls hands
SI Inhumans: Meh, I want the cover artist to do the interior art, I didn't like Conquest and I certainly didn't want to see that art again. 
SI Capt Britain: Too easy, nothing exciting, Cap gets beaten up then wins and everyone is happy. Except John, his death stopped the issue sucking. I hate you
SI R&YA:So Teddy/'Dorrek' can stop the war, Xavin is a prince (that's new to me), and the 'deadliest skrull' is something that looks like a skrull Elektra? Meh
Spider-Man #567: I still read it damn-it


----------



## mow (Aug 15, 2008)

DC really gave Marvel a thumping this week



> Spider-Man #567: I still read it damn-it



WHY PEWPEW WHY?


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> If you like anything by recent Loeb '_writing_' then get the hell out of here
> 
> I don't tolerate _YOUR_ *people*


I'm sure you noticed that I wasn't talking about Loeb 

Red Hulk is like original Hulk + smartness. He just owns everyone. And that's how the Hulk should be written in my eyes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

mow said:


> DC really gave Marvel a thumping this week
> 
> WHY PEWPEW WHY?



*sniff*

I....I......

*blows into a tissue*

*wipes away tears from his eyes*

I....ho.....hope.......

*turns into a blubbering mess*



Segan said:


> I'm sure you noticed that I wasn't talking about Loeb
> 
> Red Hulk is like original Hulk + smartness. He just owns everyone. And that's how the Hulk should be written in my eyes.



Why are _you_ still in here?


----------



## mow (Aug 15, 2008)

Shame all his smarts continue to make him utterly retarded. it's just a bad book. badly conceived, wretchedly paced, shitty characterized, really, really horridly drawn and featuring some of; if not _the_ worst; writing since the dawn of the written language. 

Utterly ghastly on all accounts.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> *sniff*
> 
> I....I......
> 
> ...



aaaww, that's so cute. *hugs*

it aint never gonna happen, bud. every issue of OMD should have "Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate"" on the cover


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why are _you_ still in here?


Why not    ?


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

I like Richard Rider, he's a cool guy, fires lasers and not afraid of anything. They need to bring back that russian talking dog.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

You totally failed that meme TWF

Failed it just like Ryuuken


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm hung over, fuck you Isshin fanboy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

No amount of alcohol can excuse you for forgetting Comso's name, the awesomest canine this side of Alpha Centauri

The only exception is LIL_M0 and that's because he's my personal gay chitauri sex-slave


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

I knew his name, I was just testing your memory. Rider met him in that decapitated Celestial's skull. Does it every get explained how or why that Celestial got killed?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

He crossed paths with Red Hulk


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

The Red Hulk's editor wrote that too?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone else read Fantastic Four?!  W. T. F.

Also, what is the deal with Professor Hulk being there?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

Editors don't writer, writers write. Editors edit


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

You realize that editors can make writers replace, change or make additional changes to a story or plot direction right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

You realize that Marvel editors spend all their time masturbating to animal porn?


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

What about the guy who created the Red Hulk, Isshin fanboy?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

What about Geoff Lowebb?


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm asking you. Is he honestly as bad as you say he is?

Spy Smasher, take a lightning claw to the face.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

Read pretty much all his original stuff with Batman and the Marvel Colour series

Then read the Ultimates 1 & 2

Then read Ultimates 3

Come back when you've done that


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

What the hell is Marvel Colour?


----------



## mow (Aug 15, 2008)

@ 





omg laser pew pew! said:


> You realize that Marvel editors spend all their time masturbating to animal porn?



this has totally killed my enjoyment of GoTG now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell is Marvel Colour?


Hulk :Grey
Daredevil: Yellow
Spider-Man: Blue
Captain America: White

get it now? 

Also, why do some countries add a "u" to the word "color"?


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Also, why do some countries add a "u" to the word "color"?


It's the british spelling.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

No I still don't understand.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you, old bean. 

@ TWF:
Each series has the name of a color in the title. It's not officially called the Marvel Color though. OLPP just made it up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> What the hell is Marvel Colour?



Something by Lowebb that doesn't suck. Spider-Man: Blue is probably the best Spider-Man story I've ever read



mow said:


> @
> 
> this has totally killed my enjoyment of GoTG now



It's for your own good



LIL_M0 said:


> Also, why do some countries add a "u" to the word "color"?



Because Yank English isn't the only English in the world


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thank you, *old bean*.


Is that how Americans say "Thank you"?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because Yank English isn't the only English in the world


But somehow it's the best. 


Segan said:


> Is that how Americans say "Thank you"?


No, that's something I picked up from the Royal Marines when we did cross-training with them. I used to be in the US MArine Corps.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen as dramatic swings between awesome and shit as with Loeb.  I didn't even think that was possible.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

George Lucas, sir.

Lil Mo, you were in the Marines?


----------



## mow (Aug 15, 2008)

m0 is our resident Punisher :3



TWF said:


> George Lucas, sir.



ahhhh. This is so much win that it sends me to tears.

Monkey Island


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> George Lucas, sir.
> 
> *Lil Mo, you were in the Marines?*


Yep.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Spy Smasher, take a lightning claw to the face.


lol @ ur postcount


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

@TWF:

Marvel Color is a series of stories that focus on the early lives of various superheroes and use a color that fit with the story as the title.  Each happens from the point of view of the title character

Daredevil: Yellow - Some time after Karen's death, Daredevil writes a letter "to her" about when he first met her and we take a look at Daredevil's origin.  "Yellow" comes from the costume he wore originally.

Spider-Man: Blue - Spider-Man makes a tape and tells the story of how he fell in love with Gwen Stacy.  He's "blue" cause he's sad over Gwen's death.

Hulk: Gray - Some time after Betty's death, Bruce Banner goes to a therapy session with Doc Samson where he talks about his origin and the immidiate events after he first turned into the Hulk.  "Gray" comes from how there really is no black and white with the hulk and Gen. Ross, both can be cruel monsters and both can be benevolent.

Captain America: White - some time before Bucky was revealed to be the Winter Soldier.  Cap remembers his first meeting with Bucky and his training.  "White" is currently unknown.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

Renegade Advisor.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 15, 2008)

^ That's what they're telling you. You think it's a coincidence that you get your postcount slashed three weeks after I'm modded?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

I sense a theme in all of marvel colour.  Chicks die.  So...Stever Rogers will be losing someone as well.  Looks like Loeb can't write well unless he's killing someone the main character actually likes.  Too bad Rulk lacks love.  Itachi would be proud.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

but that falls apart when you bring in TLH, DV and C:WiR.  Only thing all 7 share in common is that they take place in the past.

also Cap: White seems to have Bucky play the role of the "chick"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

> IGN Comics: When we spoke with Joe Quesada and Comic-Con, he mentioned the Marvel Universe might need some time before the next big event, that some other stories needed to be told first. Will there be a major, company-wide crossover next summer?
> 
> Brevoort: *There's going to be a major, company-wide event next year*, but it's going to be put together a bit differently from the ones we've done in the recent past. I think that, as long as they garner the kind of attention and sales that Secret Invasion and Final Crisis and the like pull in, they're not going to go away any time soon. But we're going to be trying to change our game up a little bit, and not follow the same storytelling patterns again and again and again.



how do you guys respond to this?


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> how do you guys respond to this?



I support it for now. Hasn't gotten stale to me yet, tho Spidey's BND does not help. They all share the same world, so it makes sense to me the heros would be running into each other all the time.

How do you top Skrulls tho?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2008)

*yawn*

Another Marvel event......hey! Is that a blue car that just went outside my window!?!?!?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

I kinda hope it's War of Kings, Black Bolt's homeworld _IS_ Earth.

also here's this tidbit



> IGN Comics: We get a lot of questions about this, so we thought we'd ask since details are a little scarce at the moment. Is War of Kings a direct follow-up to Secret Invasion or is it only related in that the Skrulls' obsession with Earth further alters the balance of galactic power?
> 
> Brevoort: It's a direct follow-up, although the more complete answer is that it's a little from column A and a little from column B. War of Kings springboard directly out of Secret Invasion, and there'll be a Secret Invasion: War of Kings special in January that'll show you just how that happens. But once War of Kings proper starts, it'll be its own thing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2008)

Good on paper + Marvel = World War Hulk

*OMG, LASAZ JUST UTTERED THAT WHICH CANNOT BE SPOKEN*


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2008)

Dammit, I haven't paid attention to Nova at all.  I have no idea what's going on in space. I know about Vulcan tho, and I read Silent(?) War with them Inhumans, so I guess I'll be able to keep up.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 16, 2008)

Not keeping up with Nova shouldn't effect you being able to understand War of Kings.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> I'm sure you noticed that I wasn't talking about Loeb
> 
> Red Hulk is like original Hulk + smartness. He just owns everyone. And that's how the Hulk should be written in my eyes.



Fucking skrull scum.(Do you people do that here? It's popular on other boards I go to....)


On a lighter note, a buddy of mine told me that a 12 year old Peter Parker got his little grape nuts played with by one of his friends. Is this true?


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> Fucking skrull scum.(Do you people do that here? It's popular on other boards I go to....)
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, a buddy of mine told me that a 12 year old Peter Parker got his little grape nuts played with by one of his friends. Is this true?



I do recall seeing something like that in Wizard, talking about one of Spidey's first issues dealing with a young Peter and a p*d*p****. A friend's dad or something. I'm not really qualified to give specifics, but I think your buddy's right.

And good about Nova. I flipped through it once or twice, and it always bored the crap outta me. I'm glad he won't mess up Blackbolt v Vulcan for me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd be more worried about Vulcan messing things up than Nova...


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Fucking Skrulls.  They should have just left the Inhumans alone at let that trilogy play out.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

you mean Son of X, Silent War, somethinggoeshere?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 17, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> Fucking skrull scum.(Do you people do that here? It's popular on other boards I go to....)



I used too but I'm bored of Bendis bashing (especially considering that he actually isn't that bad of a writer when he's isn't writing 60 books a month) 

I've moved on to greener pastures


----------



## Fang (Aug 17, 2008)

I wonder if Loeb will move onto Knights of the Old Republic or Empire to massacre DH's reputation while he's at it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

The king of multi books a month is Christos Gage:

Man with No Name
Iron Man: Director of S.H.I.E.L.D. [soon]
Thunderbolts
Gen13
Avengers: The Initiative
The Authority
WildCATs
Stormwatch PHD
Civil War: House of M [sppn]

*GOD DAMN* that's nine.  1 for dynamire, 4 for DC and 4 for marvel, that a record?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 17, 2008)

For Thunderbolts, he just regurgitates Ellis' work and he works with Slott on Initiative. What's 'Civil War: House of M [sppn]'?


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you mean Son of X, Silent War, somethinggoeshere?



Yeah. As long as the Inhumans are written well next year I won't mind so much.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

Still it seems he writes his fare share in Avengers, but he does cowrite the Wildstorm books with DnA but still that's shitload of books for one month

anyways Civil War: House of M tells the story of how Magneto became the ruler of the world in House of M


----------



## Glued (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm scared; Abomination, Wendigo, She-Hulk, Iron Man, A-Bomb, Hulk and Thor have all jobbed to the Red Hulk.

Whats he going to do to poor Aunt Petunia's Blushing Blue-Eyed Nephew?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd only say the last two jobbed to him, and the Watcher.  Most of those victories I consider legit.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

What if it turns out that Rulk is just THAT strong?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, considering they are saying "Hulk vs Hulk, one side wins FOREVER!" for Hulk 6, it would mean that Green Hulk has stepped up a whole bunch in the Hulk comics, and apparently was able to help beat Galactus as Professor Hulk in the FF comics.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Well, considering they are saying "Hulk vs Hulk, one side wins FOREVER!" for Hulk 6,* it would mean that Green Hulk has stepped up a whole bunch in the Hulk comics, and apparently was able to help beat Galactus as Professor Hulk in the FF comics*.


Wait, what?

We got Professor Hulk now?


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2008)

For awhile now, Segan, Professor Hulk has been around. I'm still taking my time through the World War Hulk series.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2008)

Yea, apparently he exists, and along with some C-List bad guys they captured Dr. Doom, the Human Torch, and GALACTUS.  

I don't understand why the rage is all focused at Red Hulk when he's practically written by Moore compared to that shit.


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> For awhile now, Segan, Professor Hulk has been around. I'm still taking my time through the World War Hulk series.


WWH wasn't Professor Hulk, though.

More like a mix of Grey and Savage Hulk.

@Gooba: But I didn't hear or read about that... o_0


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 18, 2008)

X-MEN: WORLDS APART #2 (of 4)
Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST
Penciled by DIOGENES NEVES
Cover by DAVID YARDIN
The game is set. The Black Panther, ruler of Wakanda, is being held captive and the military might of his entire kingdom
has been turned on the one person who could free him: his wife and queen, Storm. But if Storm chooses to fight her fellow Wakandans and rescue her husband, she does so at a cost: she may not be able to save her teammates, the X-Men, who are in similar peril halfway around the world. Writer Chris Yost (X-FORCE, NEW X-MEN) and up-and-coming artist DIOGENES NEVES pose the question: Does Storm stand by the Black Panther or the X-Men?

I mean, c'mon, that's a no brainer: free your country and your husband.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I think they are from the future.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 18, 2008)

That's weird. Galactus' wang must be a giant electrode or something.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2008)

Goddamn I'm going to read this just for Hulk in that outfit

also Admiral America


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

hey Taleran, can you feel the awesomeness?





> *THOR: MAN OF WAR
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art by PATRICK ZIRCHER & CLAY MANN
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2008)

FUCK

YEAH

DOUBLE ISSUE

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

Indeed, badass cover and badass end to a badass story.  Also this seems to be a _major_ turning point for Thor, when he went from insufferable dick to noble hero.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's weird. Galactus' wang must be a giant electrode or something.


I like to think his head is a giant capacitor, it is shaped like one after all.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

what's all this then?





> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #7
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Art & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA*“Iron Man/Iron Man/Does whatever an iron can!” Hmm, doesn’t quite have the same ring to it. The Invincible Iron Man! The Amazing Spider-Man! It’s the team-up to beat the band! And you can only read it in the pages of the fan-beloved, critically acclaimed INVINCIBLE IRON MAN by the white-hot team of Matt Fraction and Salvador Larroca!
> 32 PGS./Rated A ...$2.99


----------



## Gooba (Aug 18, 2008)

I bet those two could be great friends!  Imagine if Iron Man gave him his own powered suit and everything!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

one of the main things that pissed me off about Civil War was the death of the Spidey/Tony friendship, I loved the way JMS was building it up


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm more interested to see Fraction write Spiderman


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey guys, 1985 is crossing over with Fantastic Four

oh and sicne I posted Man of War earlier:





> *THOR #12
> Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI
> Pencils and Cover by OLIVIER COIPEL*
> Sinister things are afoot in Asgard. Loki claims to have only the best of intentions, but her manipulations have seated a new prince on the throne, the brave Balder...and her snake’s tongue has planted seeds of doubt in the ears of Asgardians to question the leadership of the mighty Thor. What insidious treachery will the cunning Loki spring on the noble heroes? And what dreaded effect could it have on the innocent townspeople of neighboring Broxton, Oklahoma?
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 18, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> I'm scared; Abomination, Wendigo, She-Hulk, Iron Man, A-Bomb, Hulk and Thor have all jobbed to the Red Hulk.
> 
> Whats he going to do to poor Aunt Petunia's Blushing Blue-Eyed Nephew?



Why ask a question when you already know the answer?



TWF said:


> For awhile now, Segan, Professor Hulk has been around. I'm still taking my time through the World War Hulk series.



That's not Professor Hulk, just because a Hulk can talk without stunted English doesn't mean it's Professor Hulk. 



Gooba said:


> Yea, apparently he exists, and along with some C-List bad guys they captured Dr. Doom, the Human Torch, and GALACTUS.
> 
> *I don't understand why the rage is all focused at Red Hulk when he's practically written by Moore compared to that shit.*




I'm giving Miller the benefit of the doubt of the next couple FF issues to see what's going on. Ultimates 1 & 2 has bought him that.

I gave Loeb the benefit of the doubt with his run on Wolverine and Ultimates and even Hulk but he wore his goodwill out _fast_



Segan said:


> WWH wasn't Professor Hulk, though.
> 
> More like a mix of Grey and Savage Hulk.
> 
> *@Gooba: But I didn't hear or read about that... o_0*




He's talking about me and my _thing_ with all things recently Loeb



Taleran said:


> Goddamn I'm going to read this just for Hulk in that outfit
> 
> also Admiral America



Is that Spidey of Deadpool under Hulk's left arm?



Kilowog said:


> what's all this then?



Oh my. Let's forget Civil War even more!



Taleran said:


> I'm more interested to see Fraction write Spiderman



I want to see Ellis write Spider-Man.

Ellis or Ennis



Kilowog said:


> Hey guys, 1985 is crossing over with Fantastic Four



Miller couldn't help himself


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

now just wait till it crosses over with Wolverine


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2008)

> He's talking about me and my thing with all things recently Loeb


Oh I completely agree with your thing with Loeb, I'm just also developing one with Miller.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd forgive Loeb entirely if he gave Red Hulk that pirate outfit


----------



## Gooba (Aug 19, 2008)

So I was playing Baldur's Gate yesterday and I ran into Bub Snikt, then laughed thinking about "Wolverine and the Snikt Bubs."


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh my. Let's forget Civil War even more!


Well, he did forget his fookin wife. The Civil War is peanuts, comparitively.


----------



## mow (Aug 19, 2008)

THOR 

*ignores hulk talk to maintain own sanity*>_<



Kilowog said:


> one of the main things that pissed me off about Civil War was the death of the Spidey/Tony friendship, I loved the way JMS was building it up



the chemistry between them was phenomenal. truly a shame how it dissolved,  but a great way to dissolve it was

Also; Ellis_ needs_ to pen Deadpool. Any argument regarding this matter should be shot down by shaft.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

next up:

SENTRY VS GREEN HULK ROUND TWO






Gooba said:


> Oh I completely agree with your thing with Loeb, I'm just also developing one with Miller.



Frank Miller?  Sure ASB&RtBW sucks but I hoesntly don't think he gives a crap anymore


----------



## Gooba (Aug 20, 2008)

Excuse me, Millar.  After Sin City and Dark Knight Returns Frank Miller could have Jubilee kill Galactus and I'd still love him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> now just wait till it crosses over with Wolverine



I'm already counting



Gooba said:


> Oh I completely agree with your thing with Loeb, I'm just also developing one with Miller.



Well that's good, anything else would be insufferable 



Taleran said:


> I'd forgive Loeb entirely if he gave Red Hulk that pirate outfit



If he did that, I'd forgive him for his run on Wolverine. It's not enough to redeem Ultimates or Hulk though



Spy_Smasher said:


> Well, he did forget his fookin wife. The Civil War is peanuts, comparitively.



You know what's funny? If anyone brand-new to comics started reading Spider-Man from 'Brand New Day', they would have like 0% understanding of the rest of the Marvel world. There's been like the world 'Initiative' and mentioned once or twice and only one link to him actually being on the New (retarded) Avengers.

Marvel must have saw this and for some reason in one book, they basically give a info dump of what Spider-Man was doing in Civil War (One More Day is conveniently not mentioned)



mow said:


> Also; Ellis_ needs_ to pen Deadpool. Any argument regarding this matter should be shot down by shaft.



Ok. After that comment, I want you back



Kilowog said:


> next up:
> 
> SENTRY VS GREEN HULK ROUND TWO
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I loved his previous run with JRJR, one of my favorite arcs of Wolverine and Old Man Wolverine is a fun read, I know it's a blatant rip-off of every Clint Eastwood movie + DKR but still it has Ultron in a hawaiian shirt.



Taleran said:


> I'm more interested to see Fraction write Spiderman



can't believe I forgot this but:


from the creative team of Invincible Iron Man, probably one of the best interpretations of the MJ/pete relationship


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

I loved that annual. My favorite 'Back in Black' book


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

@ gooba: YOU MUST READ MILLER'S DAREDEVIL!!!!!! oh and sig clicking is the best thing ever

@olpp
indeed  it redeem shut up all of my complaints about Mary Jane and really made me feel for them and make me feel concerned for their future.  i'm not joking.

then barely a few months later

**** YOU QUESADA WITH A JACKHAMMER


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2008)

Jamie Madrox needs to save Layla so she can fix Spiderman. She'll know how, I'm sure.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Isn't there supposed to be a Layla X Factor one shot coming out?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 20, 2008)

> Looking to make a bombastically brilliant book? Here's what ya do:
> Have JEPH LOEB whip up two heaping helpings of Hulk. Get ART ADAMS to draw HULK vs. the maximum amount of WENDIGO monsters allowed on paper. Then get FRANK CHO to draw RULK whupping up on the gorgeous LADY LIBERATORS. Put both tales together, call the whole thing HULK #8. Bring to boil and serve.



God damn, it's stuff like this which is why I _really_ hate Loeb now. The fact he's raping marvel and he thinks he's _cool_ and writing _good stories_


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2008)

Of course
And you know what would look really good on the Vatican?
Have Dr Octopuss mind controll Jesus into raping Moses on the cistin chappell!
It doesn't make any sense?
WHO CARES, IT'S LOEB


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 20, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> X-MEN: WORLDS APART #2 (of 4)
> Written by CHRISTOPHER YOST
> Penciled by DIOGENES NEVES
> Cover by DAVID YARDIN
> ...




The x-men have saved galaxies and worlds several times now.
Wakanda won't share their cure of cancer because they don't trust the white man.
Brainer brainer


----------



## shit (Aug 20, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a Layla X Factor one shot coming out?



Hope so. It's about time. Layla in another dimension is by far the most interesting thing going on in the Marvel Universe proper. 

lol Loeb. Reminds me of Uwe Boll nowadays.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Richard Rider. You make me laugh so.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 20, 2008)

Captain America 41 was EPIC!!!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

indeed it was 

*Obama:* Who are you?
*Bucky:* I'm Captain America


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 20, 2008)

Seriously. Bucy's so bad ass that he karate kicks bullets.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> [/B]
> 
> The x-men have saved galaxies and worlds several times now.
> Wakanda won't share their cure of cancer because they don't trust the white man.
> Brainer brainer



Yeah, the X-Men can probably take care of themselves, but if she doesn't use the occasion to introduce a brief separation period between her and her asshole husband, she's mad.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh Layla Miller
You're like a tiny winsome awesome veronica mars/Xanatos


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2008)

Layla! pek Her one shot was so win. When Uncanny X-Men gets taken over by faggotry and X-Factor gets butchered by awful artists, she's there to remind us that there is an interesting X-thing going on after all.

Cap't America was alright. Faustis turncoats with no explanation tho. Left me baffled.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cyclops got pwned. At least Cable's metal parts resembled being human. 


Juggalo said:


> Cap't America was alright. Faustis turncoats with no explanation tho. Left me baffled.


Faustus has been planning on betraying the Red Skull for a while now. Since the baby is "dead" his bartering chip, Sharon Carter, had no more use for the Red Skull and since they were already headed for bad terms he said "fuck it.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Cyclops got pwned. At least Cable's metal parts resembled being human.



Him full on slapping a teenage girl was so awesome tho. Good job, slim, make a little girl cry. Big man.  Bet he felt like a world class tool.



> Faustus has been planning on betraying the Red Skull for a while now. Since the baby is "dead" his bartering chip, Sharon Carter, had no more use for the Red Skull and since they were already headed for bad terms he said "fuck it.



Oh. That makes sense, but it was kinda sudden. Also glossing over Sharon's baby's death was jarring to me as well. They coulda spared a page for doctors and stuff. All in all a good arc tho; I was reasonably impressed, despite the lack of cheap fanservice.  Wonder what they'll get into next now that Bucky's a full on Cap clone.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> *Him full on slapping a teenage girl was so awesome tho.* Good job, slim, make a little girl cry. Big man.  Bet he felt like a world class tool.


Anytime Layla is suffering, it fills my heart with great joy. pek


Juggalo said:


> Oh. That makes sense, but it was kinda sudden. Also glossing over Sharon's baby's death was jarring to me as well. They coulda spared a page for doctors and stuff. All in all a good arc tho; I was reasonably impressed, despite the lack of cheap fanservice.  Wonder what they'll get into next now that Bucky's a full on Cap clone.


The arc's not done yet. There might be fan service in the last book.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2008)

The Emma/Scott baby(Scemma?:S) was seriously win. Eternal youth in ruby form with optic blasts FTW


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 21, 2008)

From CBR:

Originally Posted by Ed Brubaker  
It's interesting, everyone is thinking about the baby and no one is thinking about Sharon. Her being pregnant did something major in this story and no one has even noticed it. Don't get so caught up in the plot details that you miss the characters.

Looks like Ill have to go back and look closer at things now.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

Spider-man was great this week


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Spidey's been great EVERY week. 


vicious1 said:


> From CBR:
> 
> Originally Posted by Ed Brubaker
> It's interesting, everyone is thinking about the baby and no one is thinking about Sharon. *Her being pregnant did something major in this story and no one has even noticed it.* Don't get so caught up in the plot details that you miss the characters.
> ...


I think he's talking about her presence was further driving the wedge between Red Skull and his associates (Faustus, Sin and Zola).


----------



## Glued (Aug 21, 2008)

Amatsu Mikaboshi>>>> All


Kly'bn: I love you

Hercules: Really, too bad you're not my type.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah but the Eddie story at the end was ultra win


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Amatsu Mikaboshi>>>> All
> 
> 
> Kly'bn: I love you
> ...


So Kly'bn is the "he" in "he loves you"? 

**EDIT*


Kaze said:


> Yeah but the Eddie story at the end was ultra win


Yeah it was. I hate John Romata Jr's art but the guy who did the Eddie Brock story was doinitrite.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

That was ari granov if I am correct he did Iron Man Extremist.  I just love his work


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Spider-man was great this week



Finally!  Spidey's been off his mark for a long time.  Even ignoring the BND debacle, it's been a mess. Mockgoblin.  Funniness in my SM book; about time.

Wonder what'll happen if Mocky shows his mug during Green Goblin's arc.  Don't think I've seen goblin v goblin action before.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Spider-man was great this week



I still can't bring myself to read a BND comic. And I just realized another reason why. In recent years, we've seen Spidey go through a lot. But at least no matter what he went through, he had a hot wife to have sex with when he needed to 'clear the cobwebs'. Now not only is he a Unsympathetic moron who sold his soul to the devil, he's a *sexless *unsympathetic moron who sold his soul to the devil.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2008)

Spider-Man's character died to me when writers made him go through the damn deal.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

I only bothered with this because the Thunderbolts are the antogonists.  After this I'm going to drop it.


----------



## shit (Aug 21, 2008)

^ I wish I could tell you that you'd be missing anything. If it keeps up the pointless stories and continues to not move Parker in any direction at all, then I'll be forced to drop it too... again. I'll be back tho.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Wolverine #68_


----------



## Toproq (Aug 22, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I still can't bring myself to read a BND comic. And I just realized another reason why. In recent years, we've seen Spidey go through a lot. But at least no matter what he went through, he had a hot wife to have sex with when he needed to 'clear the cobwebs'. Now not only is he a Unsympathetic moron who sold his soul to the devil, he's a *sexless *unsympathetic moron who sold his soul to the devil.



What are you talking about? BND was the best thing to happen to Spider-Man in the past 30 years. It got rid of the huge storytelling block the writers Hated and gave the fans the storys they really wanted, not the unrealistic and boring "im married to a supermodel" plot they have been doing for 20 years now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Toproq said:


> What are you talking about? BND was the best thing to happen to Spider-Man in the past 30 years. It got rid of the huge storytelling block the writers Hated and gave the fans the storys they really wanted, not the unrealistic and boring "im married to a supermodel" plot they have been doing for 20 years now


M0 --->  <--- Toproq


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

it was editorially mandated, writers hated it and fan reaction has been the worst since Clone Saga.

just calls em like I sees em


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 22, 2008)

That and I read the preview for Spider-man Secret invasion. It reads like an old 70's comic Which is OK if this was the 70's. Comics have to evolve with the times, not devolve.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

Indeed,  I will only accept a spidey that acts that way if he was drawn by JRSR


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 22, 2008)

BND is/was retarded and everyone who likes it is retarded except for Lil_M0, who is merely learning disabled.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL! What's up Spy_Smasher.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 22, 2008)

Toproq said:


> What are you talking about? BND was the best thing to happen to Spider-Man in the past 30 years. It got rid of the huge storytelling block the writers Hated and gave the fans the storys they really wanted, not the unrealistic and boring "im married to a supermodel" plot they have been doing for 20 years now



That fans really wanted? Really? Then why are less and less people buying ASM since BND? How has BND given the readers the stories they've wanted? Have you read the last three or four months of ASM? Its really boring.

New Ways to Die is starting off _really great_, so I'm hoping, as a Spider-Man fan, sales and quality increases after this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

<---- liked the last "three or four months" of Amazing  Spidey.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

lol m0 proved SS's point, he forgot to add a "?" 

anyways I read the first BND trade at Borders, complete hit and miss for me.  I *DESPISE* Menace and Mr. Negative.  Aside from some minor peaks, its almost completely meh for me.

Aside from Thunderbolts awesomeness, I am eagerly awaiting Norman to beat the utter living shit out of Menace before I drop the book again.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 23, 2008)

I must admit I love BND...for the most part. Now saying that, I haven't really read a spidey comic since that deal with the jackal and cloning before I recently got back into it, so I missed a lot of stuff. But honestly OMD and BND aren't that bad. It's the whole Peter without MJ thing that's really pissing people off. I'm kinda upset at that too, but I know they're gonna get together again. Hell maybe after SI the powers that be will do some sort of retcon and all will be right with the world.

Oh, Marvel should stick to one shots cuz that Layla Miller was great. Man Spidey and Cyclops have some great genes.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 23, 2008)

deathgod said:


> Oh, Marvel should stick to one shots


Well, that's what Robert Kirkman says. 

OK, so he actually said Marvel should dump all the huge story arcs and focus on being more accessible. He's not the first one.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Robert Kirkman just wants people to come to Image. 

I never got the accessible argument. I jumped back into comics for the first time since i was like 8 last year. I didn't really know what was up and worked through it. Kids pick things up a lot faster than people give them credit for. Adults should have decent comprehension and the means to find answers to their questions. A lot of people probably don't care about the history anyways once they start up but will slowly learn it. 

Kirkman shouldn't talk about long story arcs anyways. Invincible anyone?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 23, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Kids pick things up a lot faster than people give them credit for. Adults should have decent comprehension and the means to find answers to their questions.


I agree. I know that as a kid, I really enjoyed the more sophisticated stories.

Just make _good_ stories, is my idea.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Agreed. I wonder if writers know when they are writing shit and think to themselves wow this sucks but people will buy it anyway.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2008)

Need more Rider going pew pew.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 23, 2008)

omg lasers!


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2008)

You ruined it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 23, 2008)

My bad.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2008)

His evil plan is revealed  


Oh eploitable


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

Wizard has confirmed that the Ant-Man movie will begin casting within the next 12 months.

who would you guys say would make a good *hank pym* and *scott lang*?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2008)

George Bush.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

...

swing and a miss


----------



## shit (Aug 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wizard has confirmed that the Ant-Man movie will begin casting within the next 12 months.
> 
> who would you guys say would make a good *hank pym* and *scott lang*?



the guy who did Two-Face in the Dark Knight should be Hank


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2008)

Aaron Eckhart deserves a much grander role for his next movie



Though Iron Man prooved you can work miracles with your run of the mill douchebag


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The arc's not done yet. There might be fan service in the last book.



I like fan-service



Banhammer said:


> The Emma/Scott baby(Scemma?:S) was seriously win. Eternal youth in ruby form with optic blasts FTW



But.....red? Seriously, green is hot but red doesn't do it for me



vicious1 said:


> From CBR:
> 
> Originally Posted by Ed Brubaker
> It's interesting, everyone is thinking about the baby and no one is thinking about Sharon. Her being pregnant did something major in this story and no one has even noticed it. Don't get so caught up in the plot details that you miss the characters.
> ...



Her cups size went up?



Kaze said:


> Spider-man was great this week



I agree



Ben Grimm said:


> Amatsu Mikaboshi>>>> All
> 
> 
> Kly'bn: I love you
> ...



Everything happened a bit too quickly but Pak is really writing it well. I'm liking Hercules more and more each issue. Damn skrulls gods, turned his major hot skrulls wife into this ugly pos. At least Athena was still looking fine at the end (those legs = fap fap fap)



Kaze said:


> Yeah but the Eddie story at the end was ultra win



It's funny BND basically retconned *everything* from the past year of Sensational Spider-Man. Eddie was cured of his cancer supposedly or something and was looking like a 60 year-old.

I shoulda have realized that 'Anti-Venom' had something to do with Mr. Negative though.



LIL_M0 said:


> So Kly'bn is the "he" in "he loves you"?
> 
> **EDIT*
> 
> Yeah it was. I hate John Romata Jr's art but the guy who did the Eddie Brock story was doinitrite.



Adi Granov is a great artist indeed



Blitzomaru said:


> I still can't bring myself to read a BND comic. And I just realized another reason why. In recent years, we've seen Spidey go through a lot. But at least no matter what he went through, he had a hot wife to have sex with when he needed to 'clear the cobwebs'. Now not only is he a Unsympathetic moron who sold his soul to the devil, he's a *sexless *unsympathetic moron who sold his soul to the devil.



No matter to what depths Spidey falls to, I will always read it. 

Even if Loeb writes it with the X-Factor guy drawing it with quad-monthly releases.

And that's saying something



Kilowog said:


> I only bothered with this because the Thunderbolts are the antogonists.  After this I'm going to drop it.



Pussy 



Deviate said:


> That fans really wanted? Really? Then why are less and less people buying ASM since BND? How has BND given the readers the stories they've wanted? Have you read the last three or four months of ASM? Its really boring.
> 
> New Ways to Die is starting off _really great_, so I'm hoping, as a Spider-Man fan, sales and quality increases after this.



It has Venom, the most popular Spider-Man related character. It sounds logical that sales would kick up a bit



deathgod said:


> Oh, Marvel should stick to one shots cuz that Layla Miller was great. Man Spidey and Cyclops have some great genes.



Marvel should stick to one-shots? What Marvel are you reading? The Marvel I read release nearly as much one-shots as they do monthly books, only this time these one-shots last for a few issues.



TWF said:


> Need more Rider going pew pew.





LIL_M0 said:


> omg lasers!





TWF said:


> You ruined it.





LIL_M0 said:


> My bad.



M0, don't be scared of that pussy. Did you know that he has a plush doll of Layla Miller that he beds every night?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 25, 2008)

^ One of my favorite Avengers stories, and it's in Daredevil.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2008)

Indeed, many times in comics stuff happens that really makes you go "why the hell aren't the Avengers showing up right about now?".

Also I really, really like Frank Miller's charactarization of Captain America, hell I loved the way he wrote everyone back before he went crazy off his own success.


----------



## Deviate (Aug 25, 2008)

> It has Venom, the most popular Spider-Man related character. It sounds logical that sales would kick up a bit



I meant that after 'New Ways to Die' finishes, I hope the quality seen in 'New Ways to Die' remains and that sales continue to increase. Of course anything with Venom / black costume on it will sale.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2008)

"A soldier with a voice that could command a God... and does."  That's a pretty badass line.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2008)

I love "Daredevil: Born Again", it ranks up with Year One and DKR imho.  The first half is a very deep and complex look at the soul of Matt Murdock, and the 2nd half is non stop balls to the wall action with DD and the avengers fighting Nuke.  It also once and for all reafirms that Bullseye isn't DD's worst enemy, it's kingpin


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2008)

Runaways are coming this week and the art is only a tenth as bad as I thought it would be.
Actually, after my expectation, I hesitate to say it's borderline great.

The plot however is an alien invasion, but it's mostly "pay for the sins of the parents" and it will obviously lead with the aftermath of the invasion, something that I bet not many of other books are going to do.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

Ramos can be pretty good when he holds himself back and doesn;t go crazy with it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Runaways are coming this week



I just ducked in to brag about the fact that my copy is here already.  Haven't read it yet, maybe I'll spoil it for everyone when I do


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

Marvels is getting a sequel, Alex Ross and Kurt Busiek are NOT involved.  It'll be a 6 part stories.  Marvels followed the 40's-60's, this'll be the 60's to the 80's.  Major plot points:


The Punisher
Monstrous heroes like Werewolf by night,
The death of the X-Men in "Fall of the Mutants"
the climax of Secret Wars II
other stuff


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I just ducked in to brag about the fact that my copy is here already.  Haven't read it yet, maybe I'll spoil it for everyone when I do



You evil bastard




That reminds me, I haven't updated the project for ages


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 26, 2008)

I just read House of M and I really enjoyed it. I have no idea where to go next with my reading, perhaps Son of M? Anything Magneto related is welcome.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I'm not a HUGE X-men fan, but personally my two favorite Magneto stories are the ones reprinted in _Magneto #0 _and Magneto in _God Loves, Man Kills_.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 26, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I just ducked in to brag about the fact that my copy is here already.  Haven't read it yet, maybe I'll spoil it for everyone when I do





Spoil me.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

for house of M aftermath just read anything with the word "Decimation" in it check's m0's list


----------



## herczeg (Aug 27, 2008)

so what's up with all these monkey covers? (or is it obvious and i'm bloody stupid?)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

Marvel Apes in September


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2008)

It's something a la Marvel Zombies that they're gonna make.
Silly and unatractive


----------



## herczeg (Aug 27, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 27, 2008)

Marvel Apes? 

The name alone induces a fail-incuded lull.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 27, 2008)

^ You do get the sense from it that they are trying to recreate the success of Marvel Zombies. Which is usually a recipe for failure.


----------



## mow (Aug 27, 2008)

they actually made me want to not see a medium that has monkeys in it. i never though this was humanly possible


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

lol DC is reprinting all their stories that involve monkeys to cash in on this


----------



## Gooba (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh               god.


----------



## shit (Aug 27, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I just read House of M and I really enjoyed it. I have no idea where to go next with my reading, perhaps Son of M? Anything Magneto related is welcome.



There's a TON of House of M graphic novels. I just red Mutatis, or something like that, which was really excellent. Spiderman's HoM book was also very interesting. Son of M is nice, but you can pretty much ignore it, as it leads more into the Inhumans than the X-Men or Magneto.

Unfortunately Magneto's been mostly AWOL since HoM. For good Magneto and a decent mindfuck start collecting the old New X-Men books.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 27, 2008)

What are the chances that Eddie gets Venom back?


----------



## shit (Aug 27, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> What are the chances that Eddie gets Venom back?



I'd say around one million %


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 27, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I'd say around one million %



How are you sure they won't just keep him with the Anti-Venom?


----------



## shit (Aug 28, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> How are you sure they won't just keep him with the Anti-Venom?



Heard somewhere it was gonna happen, Wizard I think, a while ago. Trying to cash in on the latest Spiderman movie some more by doing it, even tho the movie was ages ago by now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 28, 2008)

Crappy week

When one of the best issues is Amazing Spider-Man then you know something is wrong


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2008)

Runaways had some pretty amawesome moments, but at some points I wondered if the drawer was a fifteen year old grafitti artist.

Klara had her first crowning moment of awesome.
Chase had one or two
"I could probably pick this lock if I had a sledgehammer"
And Xavin turning into Silent Bob made me lol


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2008)

SPIDER-BITCH


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 28, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Heard somewhere it was gonna happen, Wizard I think, a while ago. Trying to cash in on the latest Spiderman movie some more by doing it, even tho the movie was ages ago by now.



I hope you're right.  I have a feeling though, that they meant Eddie would be getting "a" Venom suit.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #5 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2008)

I take back what I said, Wolverine is the best Marvel comic this month. Damn, Miller knows how to write a awesome gritty book

Really he's the type of guy that shouldn't write a book in the mainstream universe, not because he sucks (well F4 is sucking Loeb style) but because he's so much better with other things. 

I loved pretty much everything about Wolverine #68, McNiven goes back to his awesome Civil War level art sexy sexy time, Hawkeye and Logan have a pretty cool dynamic, I totally didn't expect DD and Punisher were going to die (to raptors no less) nor did I see Ashley turning into a villain.

That said, my only gripe is Logan is basically telling Hawkeye he doesn't kill anymore in every second panel


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

Miller


Millar



aside from that I agree.  ALso FF doesn't suck it's just too bizarre, kinda like morrison kind of bizarre but without the nonstop lulz


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2008)

I need to kick myself in the groin, that's the second time I got that mixed up damnit


----------



## deathgod (Aug 29, 2008)

Marvel does it again Just read UIM #5


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Geez I mean cmon how do they consistently mess things up. The artstyle changes halfway thru the issue, not for the better, Nifara got a bullet in her head, Rhodey got burned, Tony's dad gets a bullet in the chest, yet that bitch Obidiah gets off scot-free. The story was pretty lame too. Maybe it's just me but I thought it was a horrible conclusion to a great series.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I need to kick myself in the groin, that's the second time I got that mixed up damnit


You didn't mix it up, you just included a random extremely true sentence in the middle of talking about Wolverine.  "Damn, Miller knows how to write a awesome gritty book" Should be part of all of our sigs.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

Millar + Wolverine = good

Not just Old Man Logan, the way he wrote Ultimate Wolverine was great, and his previous run of Wolverine with JRJR (Enemy of the State) remains my favorite Wolverine story.


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Millar + Wolverine = good
> 
> Not just Old Man Logan, the way he wrote Ultimate Wolverine was great, and his previous run of Wolverine with JRJR (Enemy of the State) remains my favorite Wolverine story.



There was an Ultimate Wolverine?!!!  How did I miss that?!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

no I mean Ultimate X-Men which featured Wolverine


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no I mean Ultimate X-Men which featured Wolverine



Oh. 

I heard tell of an Ultimate Wolverine, and it's basically the only straw I have to cling to for the Ultimate U not going the way of Age of Apocalypse.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

dunno why people keep thinking the UU is going to die in the near future.  I mean Loeb has confirmed an Ultimates 4 with Frank Cho, Bendis says he'll write USM forever and Millar is confirmed to be coming back some point in 2009, also Ult. WOlverine vs Hulk will finally finish in 2009.  if it dies it won't be for a couple years down the road


----------



## Gooba (Aug 29, 2008)

Aaah Wolverine vs Hulk, I remember when I was _so _excited for it.


----------



## shit (Aug 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> dunno why people keep thinking the UU is going to die in the near future.  I mean Loeb has confirmed an Ultimates 4 with Frank Cho, Bendis says he'll write USM forever and Millar is confirmed to be coming back some point in 2009, also Ult. WOlverine vs Hulk will finally finish in 2009.  if it dies it won't be for a couple years down the road



Oh. 

Ultimatum seemed to be going down that road. Also, you're my major source of comic news, Kilowog. If you don't say it here, I prolly don't know it yet.

OMG Laser: Logan's about to do something tho. Good thing. I think I was in snikt withdrawel.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 30, 2008)

I was excited for around fifteen seconds but then I remembered it was all retconned by Loeb anyway in Ultimate Power. So much for a completely fresh take on the Hulk, it's back to 616 Hulk now


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

why would Ultimate Power _retcon_ Ult. Hulk vs Wolverine?  it's simply going to be a continuation of the first few issues, only really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, delayed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 30, 2008)

I mean retconned in that whatever happens in there (namely Banner and Hulk are able to work together peacefully or whatnot) doesn't matter because Ultimate Human and Ultimate Power kicked that out the door


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

oh, I thought you meant that Lindenlof was going to be forced to change his script.

bah, doesn't bother me that much, I'll just pretend it came out a long time ago and I just now decided to read it


----------



## Segan (Aug 30, 2008)

Wait a moment. Is that Ultimate Wolverine? I thought that the Ultimate Hulk vs Ultimate Wolverine was never finished, so why is he talking as if the fight had been resumed?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)

yup. Ultimate X-Men 92


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wait a moment. Is that Ultimate Wolverine? I thought that the Ultimate Hulk vs Ultimate Wolverine was never finished, so why is he talking as if the fight had been resumed?



Who knows.

At this rate, Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk may give Spider-Man & Black Cat a run for their money.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2008)

What is the Surfer up too, currently, Walter?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Wait a moment. Is that Ultimate Wolverine? I thought that the Ultimate Hulk vs Ultimate Wolverine was never finished, so why is he talking as if the fight had been resumed?



well Lindenlof _finally_ completed the final scripts for Ultimate Hulk vs Wolverine at Comic Con.

I would imagine that the other Ultimate writers read the script and decided to express their opinion of the win of the ending.

Should be coming out some time in 2009 since Leinil Yu is busy with SI atm.



TWF said:


> What is the Surfer up too, currently?



He fought Nova recently, and then he hasn't appeared again since.  Basically he's just Galactus' herald.


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2008)

How does Wolverine stitch himself back together??? I can understand growing back skin and flesh, but reconnecting bone? It was never an issue I think with reg Wolvie cuz of the adamantium, tho I know he went without the adam for a little while around AofA.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

Ult. Logan doesn't have adamantium on his joints so when he got ripped in half he was pulled by his joints, I would figure he'd just have to put himself together and his body halves _should_ recognize each other and connect


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 30, 2008)

Or logically, both sides regenerate the other half, and we get two Logans...this keeps happening every mini-series, and eventually we'll have enough Wolverine's to justify him being in every freaking X-book.

This also reduces (or increases depending on how you look at it) his power since each body only has the adamantium of the original part.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

what I wanna know is what he did back to hulk, and if it's more epic that when he kick Sabretooth in the nads then tackled him off a cliff


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 30, 2008)

Is there anything worth a read from Marvel these days?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)

Runaways. Forever Runaways.
And Ultimate Spiderman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> Is there anything worth a read from Marvel these days?



Current titles, I'd say:

- The Incredible Hercules
- Nova
- The Immortal Iron Fist
- Wolverine (current Old Man Logan storyline)

Although, they are kind of marred with Marvel's annual big events. Diving into Marvel comics now in general, you'll be swamped with Secret Invasion tie-ins.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 30, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Current titles, I'd say:
> 
> - The Incredible Hercules
> - Nova
> ...



That's too bad. I have no interest in Skrulls. 



Banhammer said:


> Runaways. Forever Runaways.
> And Ultimate Spiderman



Runaways? Ew.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, the incredible hercules, and I'm starting to fancy She-Hulk alot


Stay the good Lord away from X-Factor, young X-Men and Amazing Spiderman.
X-Men are also "meh"-ish, but they're adjusting to San Francisco, so that might be cool


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 30, 2008)

> and I'm starting to fancy She-Hulk alot



The Sensational She-Hulk. Check it out.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to enjoy when she'dd do a Boston Legal-like humor, but right now it's allright aswell.I feel like it's a bad jumping point though, I'm gonna have to read back


----------



## shit (Aug 30, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> Is there anything worth a read from Marvel these days?



Thunderbolts is always good for some lolz. X-Factor as soon as the art becomes acceptable again.  Ultimate Spiderman may be the best thing in comics right now. I'm still liking the two Avengers books, despite Skrulls and the lack of actual Avengers anymore; I could ignore all other SI stuff and still enjoy those books.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 30, 2008)

Spiderman isn't that bad if you don't care about the whole retcon stuff. It has some good arcs and some bad ones, but it's not that bad. Just skip the arc with that what's his name again, Freak or something like that and the one with Paperdoll. The rest is just you're everyday Spiderman stories.

The Iron Man titles are pretty good, although Ultimate Iron Man 2 #5 was a big letdown to me.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 30, 2008)

....this is why I prefer DC stuff.

Any solo female heroes besides She Hulk that are worth it?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)

Runaways is full of females 


Amazing spider-girl, spiderman loves maryjane, any x-men (scott is whipped by emma like foam on a butter factory), and noting much else.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm so fucking happy Herc and Wolverine are two of the readable comics.

Nova is awesome.  Him yelling at IM, and his reaction to Kr'lt telling him about the Earth were awesome.  Before this new comic run I used to hate him.  I always thought he looked stupid, and wasn't nearly cool enough to be involved in the cosmic world of Silver Surfer and Thanos.  I completely take that back.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 30, 2008)

Herc has a lead female.
And technically ighty Avenger's leader is Mrs Marvel, who is KICKASS during the SI
And I mean "during SI". not before or after


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

well after remains to be seen since it hasn't happened yet


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's my rating for the Marvel books I read

X-Force: 8.5/10 this book is great. No stupid deep emotion crap, no stupid fifteen pages full of inane small talk (you know, the stuff Bendis fills in all of his books now), just guts being ruptures, blood being squirt everywhere and Angel occasionally being cool again.

Thunderbolts: 69/10 (when Warren Ellis is writing). 6.5/10 when Gage is. Based on Diggle's rep, I'll say he's a 60/10 when he starts writing. If you pick up Thunderbolts then read it from the beginning of 'Faith in Monsters' (#110 I think) and continue it in 'Caged Angels', if you do not orgasm when you finish reading it then ur a faget

Hercules: 7.5-8.5/10 Generally this ranges from good to very good, Greg Pak should be kept as far away from any Hulk book possible and kept only with Hercules

Nova: 7.5/10 The best imo were always the original Annihlation tie-in and although it's dropped a bit, it's still a very solid book

Avengers Initiative : 7/10 generally a solid book, it has some very nice moments

Wolverine: 8.5/10 The current 'Old Man Logan' arc is awesome. Awesome everything.

I'll list more as I remember them


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

Iron Fist is still good despite Brubaker/Fraction leaving

also:

*CAPTAIN AMERICA TEH GREATEST BOOK EVAAHHHHHHHHHHH *


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## mow (Aug 31, 2008)

it's disturbing how thanos is in that particular position, smoke is coming out of his arse and how s.girl is "patting" her hands. :s

also, correct Kilowog is correct


----------



## Gooba (Aug 31, 2008)

Hahaha, I never put that together before.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

Invincible Iron Man is made of awesome and win.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 31, 2008)

True Invincible Iron-Man has become one of my favorites in a short time. But it isn't quite on the level of books like Captain American and the first few arcs of Immortal Iron-Fist, and while IIF hasn't gone bad (at least not as bad as a comparible book like Astonishing X-Men has gone bad) it would have become one of those epic books if the original team had stayed IMHO.

But no...now Bru and Frac are off shitting out a pile of Uncanny with Land there to turn what could be an alright book into smut. It seems so...It's like the first few arcs of Morrison's New X-Men but a lot less deep and compelling. It doesn't seem like a brand new start, because if Morrison hadn't been assraped by Quedesa retcons then X-Men would have already been at this level instead of having a case of disabling hiccups and something called House of M.

Remember House of M?

Remember how much you people liked it?

People are fucking morons...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

I just got the first few Morrison trades at the library, you could literally imagine what Morrison's rage over M Day would be like.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I'll give Runaways another chance. No one told me Joss the Boss wrote some of it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

he wrote the last arc on vol. 2.  it was _ok_ not great but still decent.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 31, 2008)

Fat Kobra is serious win

Bring me my wenches of victory

Fat Kobra, you have yet to fight

Oh.. Well bring me my wenches of waiting!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

I also kinda like how the new writter (whose name I refuse to even try to spell out) is doing alright for himself so far and is doing fine continuing where Fraction left off


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 31, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> True Invincible Iron-Man has become one of my favorites in a short time. But it isn't quite on the level of books like Captain American and the first few arcs of Immortal Iron-Fist, and while IIF hasn't gone bad (at least not as bad as a comparible book like Astonishing X-Men has gone bad) it would have become one of those epic books if the original team had stayed IMHO.
> 
> But no...now Bru and Frac are off shitting out a pile of Uncanny with Land there to turn what could be an alright book into smut. It seems so...It's like the first few arcs of Morrison's New X-Men but a lot less deep and compelling. It doesn't seem like a brand new start, because if Morrison hadn't been assraped by Quedesa retcons then X-Men would have already been at this level instead of having a case of disabling hiccups and something called House of M.
> 
> ...



Hey, I didn't like HoM


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, but people did...

People suck...


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 1, 2008)

Putting aside some of the plot induced stupidity... I liked House of M...

...but then, I _am_ something of a moron too...

On another note, Venom is back. As Anti-Venom! How long do you think before someone uses the now-white-Venom-Brock to call racism on Marvel? I've already heard some mutterings over here.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Deadpool in a mascot costume vs the Skrulls_ 





















Play ball!



*Deadpool #1*
32 full color pages
*Written by:* Daniel Way
*Art by:* Paco Medina
*Release Date:* September 3, 2008
*Price:* $3.99

The Merc with a Mouth is back and ready to kick butt in his brand new on-going series! Join the Crimson Nutcase, DEADPOOL, for action and wisecracks in Deadpool #1!

As the Skrulls continue their attack on Earth, the world is being torn upside down and only one person can save us in this new ongoing series, spinning out of Secret Invasion! He's Deadpool and he's crazier and deadlier than ever before! Don't miss the explosive debut of this new series by writer Daniel Way (Wolverine Origins, Ghost Rider, Bullseye: Greatest Hits) and fan-favorite artist Paco Medina (New Warriors, New X-Men)! Plus, an eye popping, variant cover, featuring artwork from the legendary Rob Liefeld!

Deadpool gets swept up the chaos of Secret Invasion! Will he step up to the plate and save the human race? His madness is his method and you're not going to want to miss it in Deadpool #1!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 1, 2008)

Is it just me, or did Liefield still failed to draw the sword right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 1, 2008)

Only *3* pouches and the handgun isn't the size of the Eiffel Tower

I wouldn't have believed it was Liefeld except I saw his name on it. Really painting makes it looks so different


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

I was gonna say, that's probably his best drawing ever.
Must be the reason why it's only coming out AFTER everyone else's invasion is over.
I guess that's another sword of his, since both katanas are holstered.


But anyone notced how the pitcher and the skrull kneeling with the calculator are both one legged?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 1, 2008)

When is Giant Girl going solo? She doesn't need the Avengers.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

You mean Stature?
Lol, biggest fuck-er-up in the young avengers team. She should know that women and anything Pym just aren't meant to match


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> You mean Stature?
> Lol, biggest fuck-er-up in the young avengers team. She should know that women and anything Pym just aren't meant to match



Stature? No, Giant Girl.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Ooooh. Don't know who she is, but because Cap is in there, I'm gonna guess she's dead by now.
Certainly hasn't made any aperences recently that I've seen


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 2, 2008)

Also Baron Zemo's is wearing his old outfit.


He looks cooler now.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

Why the HELL are we talking about Marvel Adventures???


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Why the HELL are we talking about Marvel Adventures???



Because Giant Girl is giant.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Why the HELL are we talking about Marvel Adventures???



Thats where thats from.  I was confused 'cause last I heard, Baron Zemo died. Of course, that doesn't stop anyone in comics.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

He didn't die, after Songbird (god I hope Bullseye kills her) pushed him into a vortex he killed the Grandmaster he kinda just hoped around through time and looked at his family history.  He's in the present, now he's mentoring his cousin and traveling the world.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> He didn't die, after Songbird (god I hope Bullseye kills her) pushed him into a vortex he killed the Grandmaster he kinda just hoped around through time and looked at his family history.  He's in the present, now he's mentoring his cousin and traveling the world.



...oh time travel, what would we do without it?

But thats good to know. I like the Baron.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

no it was pretty damn clear he never died.  he was pushed into a time/space tunnel.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe it was, but I didn't actually read the issue where he died. I heard the story from a friend, and I quote "He got betrayed after all and was shat into some vortex of doom. And then he died." *shrugs* I guess my friend was just looking at the pretty pictures instead of reading.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 2, 2008)

All I know about that is that it's from the pre-Ellis TBolts


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 2, 2008)

Eh. I think the whole supervillians-nanobolted-into-heroism is a pretty shite idea to begin with. So I'm not reading Thunderbolts. Although I'm only really hearing good things about the book, especially Ellis' run.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 2, 2008)

Read the Civil War Thunderbolts issues.

Zemo was basically doing what the Hood is trying to do now. He was doing it a lot better, and he was also tricking the U.S. Government to support him while doing it at the same time.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, Marvel wanted to just kill off Zemo to give Ellis a complete fresh start, but Fabian really wanted to wrap up all his plotlines with the character before he left to work at DC (he coplots Trinity and writes Robin), so he wrote the "Zemo: Born Better" miniseries which tied up a lot of interesting loose ends with him and left off in a way that just seemed to invite anyone to pick up where it left off.


@were: so does that mean you don't like the Suicide Squad?


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Zemo needs a Captain America appearance and so does USAgent.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 2, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Zemo needs a Captain America appearance and so does USAgent.


 1 2 3 9000


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

what I wanna know is if _when_ Zemo comes back, the writers who writes him will keep his cousin/sidekick and not ignore the relatively major stuff that went on with Zemo.


----------



## Spy Smoosher (Sep 2, 2008)

So Zemo's been Jean Grey'ed huh?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

subtle


----------



## Spy Smoosher (Sep 2, 2008)

Like a woodpecker with a doorbell


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 2, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Is it just me, or did Liefield still failed to draw the sword right?




No it doesn't look like it is drawn right.  But then again he has 3 swords and only two sheaths.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 2, 2008)

I started reading Watchmen yesterday and i'm starting to like it and american comics in general.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think Watchmen is Marvel, is it?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a DC comic based on Charlton characters, but who cares. New converts are always welcome.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 2, 2008)

You know, I thought that was SpySmasher up there until he got banned... heh.



Kilowog said:


> @were: so does that mean you don't like the Suicide Squad?


I'm on the fence on the current Suicide Squad. They're interesting, and I think the concept works more in the DC-verse than it does in the Marvel-verse. Not sure why, but thats just the vibe I get.

Its strange, I like the characters in Thunderbolts, just not the concept. I like the concept in the Suicide Squad, but I don't really feel anything for the characters(probably because I don't know much about them).

And...

I'm liking this Ape cover the most so far.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh yeah? Try looking at She-Hulk.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 2, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> You know, I thought that was SpySmasher up there until he got banned... heh.


It was a hammery-type fellow. Probably one of the OBD mods that got him. They always used to get me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 2, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It was a hammery-type fellow. Probably one of the OBD mods that got him. They always used to get me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 3, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> You know, I thought that was SpySmasher up there until he got banned... heh.
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence on the current Suicide Squad. They're interesting, and I think the concept works more in the DC-verse than it does in the Marvel-verse. Not sure why, but thats just the vibe I get.
> ...



Trust me, Ellis writes a better team dynamic than just about any other Marvel team-book out there


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Trust me, Ellis writes a better team dynamic than just about any other Marvel team-book out there



I might pick up an issue or two solely for Ellis. Which reminds me: is Penance still on the team? I remember him going AWOL to get at Nitro. (loved how he dealt with him) I don't remember if he went back to the Thunderbolts or not.


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spy I feel mad dumb because I have no idea what your reply means. If it turns out that it's something I just can't remember I'm going to blame it on starting classes again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 3, 2008)

He's still on the team, we don't know when the Penance mini takes place


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 3, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Spy I feel mad dumb because I have no idea what your reply means. If it turns out that it's something I just can't remember I'm going to blame it on starting classes again.


Heh. 
1 2 3 = QFT = "Quoted for truth." 

I added the "9000." I guess it means "Quoted for mother-effin truth."


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 3, 2008)

I see. Well looking back on it they really missed a lot of good character stories with Steve's death. Fallen Son was shit. I also thought the USAgent reaction they printed (I forget where it was) was terrible.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

I hear the nasty but lulworthy rumor that Jeb Loeb is the one who wrote the somic book stories and his father got all the credit, hence why everything sucks once he died.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 3, 2008)

About two years ago I would have said that was in bad taste, but after Ultimates 3...fuck him. Srsly.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

Ii'm gonna say that the Penance mini is between gage and Ellis, mainly cause he was making progress in therapy in the Ellis run and they reference the mini in Gage's run.

oh and Busiek Tbolts in nearly on the level of Ellis Tbolts


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 3, 2008)

IMO it was better, if not in actual delievery, then in concept.

I like Tbolts better as the Anti-Avengers than as a twist on Suicide Squad.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

also with Venom canibalism and D list hero beatdown, also crazy naked President Osborn


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It's a DC comic based on Charlton characters, but who cares. New converts are always welcome.



Lol, I like DC over Marvel.

But but I do love Iron Man and The Hulk.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 3, 2008)

Almost all of my favorite stories are DC, but I prefer Marvel.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy birthday Gooba


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

I have twice as many Marvel books in my pull list/collection than all other companies but I do prefer DC overall


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2008)

DC does hero team-ups much better, but I prefer solo hero Marvel books over DC, with the obvious exception of Batman, who can do no wrong (unless Robin and his ilk show up).


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

The Batfamily is awesome.  Robin, Nightwing, etc. are all really good in their own solo books than in the main Batbooks (with Dixon's Nightwing run being one of the most badass runs in recent history).

but I do agree "Brave & The Bold" >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> "Marvel Team-Up"


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't picked up a Nightwing issue as of yet. All I've seen of him is him acting all angsty talking to Robin while Batman's out doing the real crime-fighting leg work.

One thing I really hate about DC is that it seems most of their popular story ideas are continued in three or four different series, with it starting in Detective then moving to Batman then to Robin then back to Detective or something like that. This makes collecting DC comics infuriating to me. I usually just wait for the graphic novels with them.

Marvel does this too, but it doesn't seem to be nearly as often. Of course this brings up problems when you're trying to piece together a timeline in Marvel or trying to figure out where Wolverine is at any moment, but those problems are more easily overlooked by me.

That is actually my main gripe about DC.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

those are usually "events" that usually happen *at most* twice a year.  they nearly never happen, as opposed to Marvel goes crazy with crossovers.

honestly don't understand what you're talking about


Also the Dixon run of Nightwing put Dick in a city that's so corrupt that Nolan's Gotham is happy funshive world, he takes on a mob much more deadly than most in mainstream comics and with a police department that's basically an extension of the mafia.  it's sheerbadassness until Dixon left the book and it was in sucksville until very recently


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I'm a Marvel Fanboy, can't really cope with Retcon punches, heroes that travel many times faster than the speed of light except when they don't, and aspiring to be someone I know I could never possibly be.


Though Batman and Joker still rock my world in a way Marvel does not.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

I liked that the Retcon punches retconned stuff that needed retconning, just that the way they reconned it was, weird.

also Flash is easily one of the best heroes in the genre (johns' run was one of his best works)


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> those are usually "events" that usually happen *at most* twice a year.  they nearly never happen, as opposed to Marvel goes crazy with crossovers.
> 
> honestly don't understand what you're talking about



Well, when you only have twelve issues of a series in a year, it gets annoying. I admit my DC collecting experience is restricted to Batman, so maybe it's mostly that book's problem. It seems often tho that I get the "this story will continue in this other book" message, especially when it's something really interesting like Damien.

With Marvel, even when something huge is going on, you can just read some non-Avengers series and stick with that and basically ignore everything else. If the Skrulls or Civil War is involved in that series for a second, you'll only have to see a smidge of it, and nothing will really change because of it.

For instance, 52 rocked Teen Titans when Black Adam's bro-in-law joined up for a while and then washed out. Then, WW3 rocked them again when Black Adam tore out Terra's heart just a few months before he was put down for good. I admit I don't keep up with the Titans, but if I did I'd prolly be plenty pissed that all these outside events were fucking with the series so hard.

I admit this is only an outsider's perspective. *shrugs* Maybe I'm blowing things out of proportion, but it seems it's harder in DC to just be a fan of one series and ignore everything else.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

by twice a year, I mean for the whole damn company.  In the past 5 years the batman titles have only crossover about 4 times.

also Marvel usually has about 70% of ALL their books mention the core event or tie in once of twice, DC never does this usualy having a small hand full of tie ins, and most titles just conform of the aftermath when they feel like it.  No honestly almost all 616 books tied into HoM, CW or SI.  FC usually had very vague and well written mentions to DC events, like mentioning Infinite Crisis build up and such.

also 52 took place during a 1 Year timeskip so they could do whatever they wanted also _the guy who wrote Teen Titans at the time was a cowriter of 52_.

*shrugs* to me it seems like you're just saying stuff you heard from someone else


----------



## shit (Sep 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *shrugs* to me it seems like you're just saying stuff you heard from someone else



I can assure you that isn't true. Any misconceptions I formulate about comics or manga are purely my own. You guys are the only ones I talk to about comics at all anyway besides the fella that runs my local comic shop.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 3, 2008)

DC shows us what would happen if super heroes existed in the world.

Marvel shows us what would happen if super heroes existed in New York City.

I read more Marvel, but DC is better food for thought when it all comes down to it. DC has a mythic aspect that I find more appealing then the post-modern attempts Marvel makes with all their books.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah, marvel needs to get their act together...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Avengers Next sucked! Kids topped Ultron when their parents couldn't? BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> DC shows us what would happen if super heroes existed in the world.
> 
> Marvel shows us what would happen if super heroes existed in New York City.
> 
> I read more Marvel, but DC is better food for thought when it all comes down to it. DC has a mythic aspect that I find more appealing then the post-modern attempts Marvel makes with all their books.



pretty much sums up one of the reasons why i prefer DC.

I mean Marvel has more in universe books that takes ONLY in NYC and usually only leave for like 1 issue every few years then DC has books that focus in the US.  I like how theres no boundaries in DC in where a series can take place.  Also as neo said, it's a classic world.

also I love how DC doesn't kill my wallet by forcing me to pick up 20 different books that crossover into an event I half like in order to understand it.  THANK GOD they learned their lesson from crap like Joker's Last Laugh and do the opposite of what Juggalo was saying


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ii'm gonna say that the Penance mini is between gage and Ellis, mainly cause he was making progress in therapy in the Ellis run and they reference the mini in Gage's run.
> 
> oh and Busiek Tbolts in nearly on the level of Ellis Tbolts



That doesn't make sense since Penance sails off into the sunset with Wolverine

It would be retarded if they happily accept him back without a word. 

*slaps myself* silly me! This is Marvel we're talking about, making sense is illegal here!



NeoDMC said:


> IMO it was better, if not in actual delievery, then in concept.
> 
> I like Tbolts better as the Anti-Avengers than as a twist on Suicide Squad.



Bendis has killed any hope of me liking the Avengers 



Gooba said:


> Almost all of my favorite stories are DC, but I prefer Marvel.



Same here

Marvel is quantity > quality



Kilowog said:


> I have twice as many Marvel books in my pull list/collection than all other companies but I do prefer DC overall



Yeah, I pretty much only Marvel but I rarely actually buy their comics. I mainly buy Transformers and DC TPBs



NeoDMC said:


> DC shows us what would happen if super heroes existed in the world.
> 
> Marvel shows us what would happen if super heroes existed in New York City.
> 
> I read more Marvel, but DC is better food for thought when it all comes down to it. DC has a mythic aspect that I find more appealing then the post-modern attempts Marvel makes with all their books.



The truthery in this post is over 9000


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I hear the nasty but lulworthy rumor that Jeb Loeb is the one who wrote the somic book stories and his father got all the credit, hence why everything sucks once he died.



yeah I don't care how much his writting sucks, that's just plain not cool.

Also he can still write some ok stuff, I mean Batman/Spirit was kinda cool.  Also Fallen Son.

I think he just approaches the Ultimateverse with the mentality that he can do whatever the fuck he wants not realizing that the fandom have already fallen in love with the Millar/bendis take on the world.  also Hulk is meant to be tounge in cheek in the same vein as All-Star Batman, without the added benefit of being out of continuity so what should be seen as retarded gags meant to be funny are seen as badly written stuff.  not that i'm defending their quality, god no.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah I don't care how much his writting sucks, that's just plain not cool.
> 
> Also he can still write some ok stuff, I mean Batman/Spirit was kinda cool.  Also Fallen Son.
> 
> I think he just approaches the Ultimateverse with the mentality that he can do whatever the fuck he wants not realizing that the fandom have already fallen in love with the Millar/bendis take on the world.  also Hulk is meant to be tounge in cheek in the same vein as All-Star Batman, without the added benefit of being out of continuity so what should be seen as retarded gags meant to be funny are seen as badly written stuff.  not that i'm defending their quality, god no.



I actually agree with everything you said in here, everything

Making cracks about family members is something that I wouldn't do either


----------



## Thorn (Sep 4, 2008)

Marvel Apes is lulzworthy.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

Lol Zeke beat the crap out of Tony and blew his head off.  So what do ya guys think? Some kinda drone?  Cause his head was blown clean off and the arc's not done.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 5, 2008)

Aah yes, it has been a while since Tony "died" and I'd forgotten how nice it feels even if when you it won't stick.  I bet he wasn't in the suit, but was having 1 suit check there while him in another checked a different plant or something like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe Tony can pull a Ninja Turtles and duck his head into his suit?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2008)

Marvel Apes was higly annoying, with a tad of good humor and a WTF??? ending.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

the person who came up with idea must die


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2008)

I mean enough with the Monkey puns!


----------



## Gooba (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm looking forward to DC Apes and "Why so curious?"


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

DC did this many, many years ago


----------



## Deviate (Sep 5, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I'm looking forward to DC Apes and *"Why so curious?"*



Whats that about?


----------



## mow (Sep 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe Tony can pull a Ninja Turtles and duck his head into his suit?



holy shit. that's quite possibly the only thing that will make me like Tony xD


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

what I really want is for Tony to just beat the shit out of Zeke.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm starting to hope that Tony really does turn evil and just starts whacking all these pansy superheroes. Just turns on the prep time valve and goes to town.


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just bought Silver Surfer: Requiem the other day, and I must say it's one of the most well done comics i've ever read. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 5, 2008)

So, is Venom dead?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 5, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> So, is Venom dead?



I'm betting "stripped from Gargan, badly hurt" myself.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 5, 2008)

> I just bought Silver Surfer: Requiem the other day, and I must say it's one of the most well done comics i've ever read. I highly recommend it.



Is that the mini with the really weird art?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 6, 2008)

Venom is a fan favorite villan, he'dd never die without a five pages flashback on Thunderbolts


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 6, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Is that the mini with the really weird art?



Yeah, it's more of a Euro style of art.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 6, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm betting "stripped from Gargan, badly hurt" myself.



I hope you are right.  Maybe he'll move right over to Eddie and the Anti-Venom name will be gone.


----------



## Perverse (Sep 10, 2008)

Deadpool is back. What'd you guys think of his return?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2008)

he was dressed as a baseball mascot and blew stuff up, what more is there to say?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2008)

Wolverine: Saudade is back in town? A friend of mine got me for my birthday, like, a year ago.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 11, 2008)

I somewhat enjoyed Deadpool.  I am definitely going to continue to buy the issues.  Can't wait to see where this story will end up.

Venom seems to still be alive.  Although, they kept referring to Gargan as "Gargan".  I don't know exactly what happened, if Venom is still going to be alive later or if it is going to die.  I'm starting to like this new symbiote.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 11, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Wolverine: Saudade is back in town? A friend of mine got me for my birthday, like, a year ago.


I don't think it was ever released in the U.S. until now. Euro only, I thought.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 11, 2008)

Want me to spoil it for you?
I got that huge ass extremly thin book on my shelf right now. I think it's alternate reality, or at least probably before M-Day.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

leaked image


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm looking more at this one and trying to contain my glee






> This one is once again written by Matt Fraction, who produced several excellent one-shots earlier this year. Fraction is joined by not one, not two but three artists this time - Doug Braithwaite (SI: Thor), Dan Brereton (Immortal Iron Fist Annual) and Marko Djurdjevic (Thor, tons of Marvel covers).


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> leaked image



lol pairing

That looks like Steve. ?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> lol pairing
> 
> That looks like Steve. ?



NO, no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 

don't you dare even think it, pairings have already infected and destroyed anime and manga I'll be damned if I let it get to comics as well

also to me it looks a little bit like heaven or something, though there is wrecjage in the foreground


----------



## shit (Sep 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> NO, no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
> 
> don't you dare even think it, pairings have already infected and destroyed anime and manga I'll be damned if I let it get to comics as well
> 
> also to me it looks a little bit like heaven or something, though there is wrecjage in the foreground



But it's canon now 

Sorry, I'll cease and desist nao.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 12, 2008)

Good catch, Kilowog.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2008)

Spy, does AoA pop during Uncanny X-Men or is it a seperate mini-series like Clone Wars in the Republic for EU?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 12, 2008)

It was a series of miniseries, iirc. Like the regular series went on hiatus and the minis took over.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 12, 2008)

It's like what House of M is going through right now


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 12, 2008)

Except AoA was actually compelling, and House of M is more like a large collection of What If's at this point.

New readers  probably won't even realize that House of M was the cause of M-Day because nobody cares about House of M, just the Decimation that happened afterwards.

I suppose the same thing could be said about AoA, but at least it was fun to read.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone read all the Heroes Return Reboot's 

I've read through Thor and the First major creative team of FF(dare I say the best run of the Fantastic Four ever) and man they both rocked how were Cap IM and Avengers?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sick of this Skrull nonsense.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Interview with Paul Cornell (writer of Cap Brit)








*Spoiler*: _Captain Britain & MI:13 #5 preview_


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Kilowog, what's that leaked pic of Cap and Iron Man from? SI?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2008)

dunno, just something Marvel gave IGN, likely a part of the december solicits


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Interview with Paul Cornell (writer of Cap Brit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting take on Cap's power. I figured there would be a shift in the power set, but this... this is cool. It reminds me of King Arthur a bit. The whole Arthur's condition is linked to the condition of the land. Cap's mental state relates to his power now. Fun stuff.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2008)

Too bad Gladiator did it first. 

I just like that the SAS has their own Mandroids.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 13, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Hey Kilowog, what's that leaked pic of Cap and Iron Man from? SI?



I think thats the Cover to What If Iron Man Fallen Son.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2008)

dammit 

10 char limit


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Too bad Gladiator did it first.



True. But then, I never like Gladiator and his mohawk anyways.



Spy_Smasher said:


> I just like that the SAS has their own Mandroids.


And now I'm reminded of the Nightshifter episode of Supernatural.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2008)

I find it funny that they're going about their business while SI is still going on


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 14, 2008)

I think SS: Requiem just took a high spot on my top ten!


----------



## Thorn (Sep 14, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I think SS: Requiem just took a high spot on my top ten!



You just read it?  I read it whenever it was released.  It was really good.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2008)

*SECRET WARS OMNIBUS # 1*
ROSS VARIANT
The Story: “SECRET WARS is one of only a handful of books that truly distil the essence of Marvel comics.” — Comicsbulletin.com
Drawn from Earth across the stars, the Marvel Universe’s greatest villains and heroes are set against one another by the mysterious and unbelievably powerful Beyonder, with the winner promised the ultimate prize. But as battle lines are drawn, new alliances forged and old enemies clash, one among them is not willing to settle for anything less than godhood. Can even the combined might of the Avengers, Spider-Man, the Fantastic Four and the X-Men prevent Doctor Doom from becoming the most powerful being in the universe? Collecting SECRET WARS #1-12 — plus THOR #383, SHE-HULK (2004) #10, and WHAT IF? (1989) #4 and #114.
All Ages …$99.99
ISBN: 978-0-7851-3110-6
Trim size: oversized 


Excuse me while I try to stop drooling


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 15, 2008)

Secret Wars was drawn by Alex Ross? Or is it just the new cover? Either way, that looks great.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2008)

new cover, Ross didn't get on the scene till a decade later with Marvels


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2008)

Man that series was confusing in the tv show.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy shit, it's live action Layla Miller


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

why the hell haven't I put you on my ignore list by now?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

Marvel = mere chunnin level


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm intrigued



> *INVINCIBLE IRON MAN #8
> Written by MATT FRACTION
> Pencils & Cover by SALVADOR LARROCA
> Villain Variant by TBA*
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Except AoA was actually compelling, and House of M is more like a large collection of What If's at this point.
> 
> New readers  probably won't even realize that House of M was the cause of M-Day because nobody cares about House of M, just the Decimation that happened afterwards.
> 
> *I suppose the same thing could be said about AoA, but at least it was fun to read.*




People died in AoA and it was actually somewhat dark and gritty. The revisit was stupid though


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Holy shit, it's live action Layla Miller



She's gonna be _really_ hot in about two or three years. +reps.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

That's chick's gonna know all kinds of _stuff_, soon.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 16, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> She's gonna be _really_ hot in about two or three years. +reps.



Two or three years? Thats not a young Natalie Portman? Then who is that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Holy shit, it's live action Layla Miller



Think she knows stuff?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Think she knows stuff?


...


Agmaster said:


> That's chick's gonna know all kinds of _stuff_, soon.



I don't use smilies, but if I did...I'd have a fro and be aiming a gun at you.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that I think about it, Vin "Riddick" Diesel would make a decent Guido (Strong Guy). Who'dd you cast for Maddrox?


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> Two or three years? Thats not a young Natalie Portman? Then who is that?



Now that you mention it, it does look exactly like her.

I'd cast some unknown for Madrox. Last thing I want from some celebrity I've seen way too much of already is to see 50 to 100 versions of that celebrity in one movie.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 16, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> She's gonna be _really_ hot in about two or three years. +reps.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 16, 2008)

YES!
*Spoiler*: __ 






Wait?:


Professor Xavier finds himself face-to-face with his *half-brother*?The Unstoppable Juggernaut! But is Juggernaut friend or foe?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy 1980's Flashback X-Men!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

It's the Juggernaut, bitches! 

They better not stiff him on the appearance and have him job to someone.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 16, 2008)

> ADAM: LEGEND OF THE BLUE MARVEL #2 (of 4)
> Written by KEVIN GREVIOUX
> Pencils & Cover by MAT BROOME
> In the wake of Anti-Man’s devastating attack on New York City, the Mighty Avengers are neutralized, and Iron Man’s on a quest for answers! Who was the Blue Marvel?
> ...



Another attempt at the Sentry?  A BLACK SENTRY!?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

that was kinda done, except he turned out to be a skrull


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## vicious1 (Sep 16, 2008)

> MARVELS: EYE OF THE CAMERA #1 & 2 (of 6)
> Written by KURT BUSIEK
> Pencils & Covers by JAY ANACLETO
> 
> ...



Too lazy to post pics. If the interiors look anything like the cover I will be a very happy person.

Edit: Oh and lmao at the stupid Back in Black What If?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 16, 2008)

*HULK #9
Written by JEPH LOEB
Art & 50/50 Covers by ART ADAMS & FRANK CHO*
Do ya like ladies? (don't answer that) How 'bout monsters?(hang on) BIG BOMBASTIC BATTLES built by superstar Jeph Loeb? (not yet) And does the idea of seeing JUMUNGOUSLY AMAZING ART ADAMS and FREAKIN' FRANK CHO pages twitter your twutter? (you can answer YES now)
IN THIS ISSUE! The LADY LIBERATORS are dead-set on capturing RULK and finding out who he really is...even if he kills 'em! AND...can HULK, SENTRY, MS. MARVEL, and MOON KNIGHT stop the WENDIGO ARMY from killing everyone in Vegas? What about the WENDIHULK!? (or is it HULKDIGO!?)
32 PGS./Rated A ...$2.99

Lol @ the cover. Every chic in the Marvel universe, and the kitchen sink. The Kitchen sink is wet being surrounded by Cho's boobtastic women.


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2008)

Invisible Woman looks turned on.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 16, 2008)

Invisible dildo? She's into shirtless muscle men?


----------



## shit (Sep 16, 2008)

From how she's riding that platform, I'm guessing inviso-dildo.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2008)

Another issue that proves how retarded Loeb is. There's only one person there that can honestly fight Red Hulk and she was smashed no problem last time

loeb is a faget


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

it's spelled "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" n00b

also I'm convinced that Rulk is meant to be entirely tongue in cheek, I'm not defending the quality but honestly don't expect the next watchmen


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 17, 2008)

lol 

I hate Loeb but I think he knows he's not even trying anymore. The man should just focus bringing his suck to television.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm still very much looking forward to Captain America: White, it looks like win.

also he's not really trying, Rulk is a tongue in cheek comic, and his Ultimate stuff is just him trying to do his own thing apparently unaware that people loved the way Bendis/Millar was handling the universe.

also his heroes episodes were decent


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 17, 2008)

being unaware of the meme is being unaware

faget poozer


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

old meme is old


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2008)

I find the kitchen sink sexist


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> Two or three years? Thats not a young Natalie Portman? Then who is that?



no that's AnaSophia Rob from Bridge to Terabithia, she's also appeared in Charlie & the Chocolate Factory and voiced Dani Phantom, here's her wiki page.







Deviate said:


> *HULK #9
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Art & 50/50 Covers by ART ADAMS & FRANK CHO*
> Do ya like ladies? (don't answer that) How 'bout monsters?(hang on) BIG BOMBASTIC BATTLES built by superstar Jeph Loeb? (not yet) And does the idea of seeing JUMUNGOUSLY AMAZING ART ADAMS and FREAKIN' FRANK CHO pages twitter your twutter? (you can answer YES now)
> ...



Geez I can see the lemons now.


----------



## Segan (Sep 17, 2008)

Deviate said:


> *HULK #9
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Art & 50/50 Covers by ART ADAMS & FRANK CHO*
> Do ya like ladies? (don't answer that) How 'bout monsters?(hang on) BIG BOMBASTIC BATTLES built by superstar Jeph Loeb? (not yet) And does the idea of seeing JUMUNGOUSLY AMAZING ART ADAMS and FREAKIN' FRANK CHO pages twitter your twutter? (you can answer YES now)
> ...


That sounds like retarded fanservice...


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm still very much looking forward to Captain America: White, it looks like win.
> 
> also he's not really trying, Rulk is a tongue in cheek comic, and his Ultimate stuff is just him trying to do his own thing apparently unaware that people loved the way Bendis/Millar was handling the universe.
> 
> also his heroes episodes were decent



Meh. Never cared for the color books but that's just me. Being tongue in cheek or being "unaware" (he fucking knows) is not an excuse for sucking. 
But whatever people can read what they want.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 17, 2008)

Superstar Jeph Loeb?

He is the Liefeld of modern comics at this point. No he is less than Liefeld because he isn't a crappy artist as well as a crappy writer.

Tongue and Cheek? Please, Loeb cries and masturbates while writing what he considers his magnum opus.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 17, 2008)

He's less than Liefeld because he used to be good.  At least Liefeld is just a shitty artist doing shitty art, instead of a great writer doing shitty writing seemingly out of spite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

Wait, is Rulk his name, or just a nickname?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2008)

In the art world, you're as good as your last project. So right now, Loeb is shit.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, is Rulk his name, or just a nickname?



Loeb and other Marvel bigwigs call him Rulk, as do the fans, but in continuity he's referred to exclusively as "Red Hulk." Tony or someone will call him Rulk for short very soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Superstar Jeph Loeb?
> 
> He is the Liefeld of modern comics at this point. No he is less than Liefeld because he isn't a crappy artist as well as a crappy writer.
> 
> Tongue and Cheek? Please, Loeb cries and masturbates while writing what he considers his magnum opus.



All the stuff I've heard of Rulk is the same stuff I've been hearing about ASB&RtBW, really whomever thinks that's an earnest work is nuts.  also why the hell would _he_ even consider that his magnum opus? he's still on the Marvel colors


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Loeb and other Marvel bigwigs call him Rulk, as do the fans, but in continuity he's referred to exclusively as "Red Hulk." Tony or someone will call him Rulk for short very soon, I'm sure.


 I just thought it was a fan-made name or something. Thanks for the clarifcation. pek


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2008)

Wikipedia says: "Marvel's insert booklets in Diamond Previews began referring to the Red Hulk character as "Rulk" (a portmanteau of Red Hulk), to distinguish him from the original Hulk character, a term character creator Jeph Loeb has used as well."


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _What the hell?!_ 



Osborn/Goblin had Gargan put on a Scorpion suit to "protect the symbiote while it heals."  So now there truly is a Venom Scorpion Hybrid.  At least Eddie kicked some ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2008)

and now I was spoiled


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> and now I was spoiled



Sorry man, I wasn't thinking.  I'm just disappointed with what they are doing with Venom.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2008)

Spoilers make the forums go round.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Marvel Apes is stupid.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

indeed, I read it and think "what the hell is the point to this?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

The point is to make constant, rediculous simian puns and make Captain America a brutal silverback. I just can't bring myself to read the second issue.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The point is to make constant, rediculous simian puns and make Captain America a brutal silverback. I just can't bring myself to read the second issue.



I can't believe you read the 1st one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

I was just catching up on comics and saw the links. At least I didn't pay for it.


----------



## shit (Sep 17, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was just catching up on comics and saw the links. At least I didn't pay for it.



You should support comic creators. 

But not the creators of that one.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 17, 2008)

"Jugger-monk"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> You should support comic creators.
> 
> But not the creators of that one.


 Edxactly! 


Juggernaut said:


> "Jugger-monk"


 owned.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

*reads Marvel Apes #2

ABSOLUTELY NO REDEEMING QUALITIES, none it's pure and utter garbage, worse than Rulk and Ultimates 3.  I mean its so stupid the Watcher had to be drunk when narating, no serious he's so drunk he passes out mid sentence and the issue ends.

also Thorangutang? fucking shoot yourselves


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2008)

well shit I didn't notice that on first viewing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2008)

/\

HOLY CRAP!?!?!??!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

you guys just saw that?  wasn't it printed in some magazine or something?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you guys just saw that?  wasn't it printed in some magazine or something?


More like every comic blog on the internet. It just solidifies that the Cap movie will come out. Along with the confirmed Ant-Man and Avengers movies. And yes, I'm serious about Ant-Man.

And while we're on the subject of Cap, since I haven't really been keeping up with the comics since I'm poor as fuck, someone said that the Cap that died was a Skrull. Tell me this is a lie.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

Cap's frozen body was in a deleted scene from the Hulk movie which will be on the DVD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Cap's frozen body was in a deleted scene from the Hulk movie which will be on the DVD


Really? When did they say that?

And when is the DVD coming out anyway? I know Iron Man is coming out very soon, if it isn't already out. So like a month or two I guess?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

it was all over IGN, Newsarama, etc.

there was a 20ish minute sequence near the beginning where Bruce went to the North Pole to basically kill himself, he falls through the ice and he sees Steve's body.

scene was cut for time and because the studio said it was too depressing


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it was all over IGN, Newsarama, etc.
> 
> there was a 20ish minute sequence near the beginning where Bruce went to the North Pole to basically kill himself, he falls through the ice and he sees Steve's body.
> 
> scene was cut for time and because the studio said it was too depressing


Do you see Steve's face? Or just a silhouette/glimpse of his body type thing?

This could possibly reveal the Cap actor!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

from what's been said it's just the body that's seen but it's clearly Captain America


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 18, 2008)

They did a good job with that then.

BTW, who should portray Cap?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> More like every comic blog on the internet. It just solidifies that the Cap movie will come out. Along with the confirmed Ant-Man and Avengers movies. And yes, I'm serious about Ant-Man.
> 
> And while we're on the subject of Cap, since I haven't really been keeping up with the comics since I'm poor as fuck, someone said that the Cap that died was a Skrull. Tell me this is a lie.



There was a Cap that was a skrull. The original Cap did die and has been replaced by someone much more superior


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> There was a Cap that was a skrull. The original Cap did die and has been replaced by someone much more superior


So Steve is staying dead and apparently Bucky is superior? Bucky still is the new Cap, right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 18, 2008)

Most likely, very yes, yes


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2008)

I still hate seeing Herc fight with people like Namor and have a hard time... assuming he does.  Like Black Widow said, he'll always be _Fucking Hercules_ while these guys are just puny mortals.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 18, 2008)

Vampire Marvel Apes. Fail.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 18, 2008)

Vampire Marvel Apes vs. Zombie Marvel Apes vs. Army of Darkness vs. Alien vs. Predator vs Freddy vs Jason

2009


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I still hate seeing Herc fight with people like Namor and have a hard time... assuming he does.  Like Black Widow said, he'll always be _Fucking Hercules_ while these guys are just puny mortals.


Not me. Moistened Namor should be top tier Earth. Herc should win, but it should be a good fight.

Current issue's art is _fantastic_ btw.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

finally got around to reading Namor: THE DEPTHS

epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

Vampire Marvel Apes? 

It seems like Marvel is just snatching up every single fad there is going at present and running with it.

What's next? Marvel's Got Talent? Marvel's Dancing with the Mutants? Marvel's Heroes, now with 50% more Heroes powers?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

Quesada is doing everything he ever wanted before BND's backlash hits hard?


----------



## Glued (Sep 18, 2008)

First She-Hulk
Than Snow Bird
Than Namora.

Hercules seems to have a full plate.

Hope him and Namor have a good scuffle.

I feel sorry for Beta Ray Bill having to job though to a skrull.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Not me. Moistened Namor should be top tier Earth. Herc should win, but it should be a good fight.
> 
> Current issue's art is _fantastic_ btw.


Just coming at it from a Marvel fanboy standpoint I have no problem with him fighting Namor, and even losing in the water.  It is just that as a Greek mythology fanboy I have a big problem with it.  I mean, who the fuck is Namor?  A king?  You know what Heracles does to Kings?  He impregnates all 100 of their daughters in a single night while wearing the invulnerable skin of a lion he killed by shoving his arm down its throat until it suffocated.


> First She-Hulk
> Than Snow Bird
> Than Namora.
> 
> Hercules seems to have a full plate.


I refer you to my previous statement.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> well shit I didn't notice that on first viewing



Thanks for posting that.  I've been wanting to see a good pic of that.  The last one I saw was poor quality.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 18, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Just coming at it from a Marvel fanboy standpoint I have no problem with him fighting Namor, and even losing in the water.  It is just that as a Greek mythology fanboy I have a big problem with it.  I mean, who the fuck is Namor?  A king?  You know what Heracles does to Kings?  He impregnates all 100 of their daughters in a single night while wearing the invulnerable skin of a lion he killed by shoving his arm down its throat until it suffocated.


Ah, I got ya. As a fellow mythology fanboy I'm with you, actually. I've often wished that Herc had originally been concieved at Marvel more in line with his mythological stature.

You know, Thor was originally created as an anti-Hercules. Well, not "anti," really, but Stan Lee was looking to create a Hercules-type character for Marvel but wanted to use an alternate mythological pantheon then the well-trod Greek tradition.

Since we're on the subject, Gooba, have you read Dan Simmons' _Ilium_ and it's sequel _Olympos_? It is a sort-of sci-fi retelling/alternate history of the _Iliad_ story. Not only does it borrow plot and characters from the Iliad, it even draws on it structurally. If you like sci-fi and Greek mythology, I highly recommend both books.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Ah, I got ya. As a fellow mythology fanboy I'm with you, actually. I've often wished that Herc had originally been concieved at Marvel more in line with his mythological stature.


I used to be only kinda annoyed at it, back when he was just Hercules.  Now that they have really focused on him being _Fucking Hercules_ and retelling his labors rather faithfully it is irking me more than normal.  I mean, as the flesh was melting off his skin down to the bone he uprooted trees and built himself a funeral pyre, then once he died he rose as a God in Olympus.  He pulled the whole "coming back from the dead" thing millennia before Marvel/Jesus made it cool.



> You know, Thor was originally created as an anti-Hercules. Well, not "anti," really, but Stan Lee was looking to create a Hercules-type character for Marvel but wanted to use an alternate mythological pantheon then the well-trod Greek tradition.


I didn't, but that is cool.  I feel the same way about Thor as I do Herc, it just isn't as personal since I didn't spend years 15-0 BBC (Before Bruce Campbell) idolizing Thor.  



> Since we're on the subject, Gooba, have you read Dan Simmons' _Ilium_ and it's sequel _Olympos_? It is a sort-of sci-fi retelling/alternate history of the _Iliad_ story. Not only does it borrow plot and characters from the Iliad, it even draws on it structurally. If you like sci-fi and Greek mythology, I highly recommend both books.


I haven't, but I'm putting them on my list.


----------



## forkshy (Sep 18, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I used to be only kinda annoyed at it, back when he was just Hercules. Now that they have really focused on him being _Fucking Hercules_ and retelling his labors rather faithfully it is irking me more than normal. I mean, as the flesh was melting off his skin down to the bone he uprooted trees and built himself a funeral pyre, then once he died he rose as a God in Olympus. He pulled the whole "coming back from the dead" thing millennia before Marvel/Jesus made it cool.


 
The Jesus and Hercules stories contain a large number of commonalities.

another one:

-The mortal and chaste Alcmene, the mother of Hercules, gave birth to him from a union with God (Zeus). 

In fact, a lot of athiest scholars believe that Hercules was one of the three primary archetypal foundations for Jesus. ^_^


----------



## shit (Sep 18, 2008)

^ username way too long

Uncanny X-Men is straddling the thin line between bearable and utter dribble. I may have to cancel it until they get their act together.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a really good point.  Suck it Christians!


*Spoiler*: _My God_ 









*Spoiler*: _Your God_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

David beat the shit out of a bear and he was Jesus' great grand something

also jesus is God's son fool


----------



## shit (Sep 18, 2008)

Jesus also beat the shit outta all of Hell in three days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2008)

This thread has just turned blasphemous!


----------



## Gooba (Sep 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> David beat the shit out of a bear and he was Jesus' great grand something
> 
> also jesus is God's son fool


I'm pretty sure that he is also God, that whole Holy Trinity thing.

That comic is meaningless fiction.  I'm talking about the actual Heracles and the actual Jesus.  Plus, that wasn't even the real Greek Heracles, that was the Roman copy Hercules.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

the trinity was a dogma created years after the fact


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This thread has just turned blasphemous!



You want Blasphemy, open up my sig.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

The conclusion to the 18 part conclusion of Ed Brubaker's 42 part Red Skull arc





*Spoiler*: _Captain America #42 preview_


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2008)

Can somebody let me know whats going on in the Skrull Invasion summer arc?  I haven't gotten a chance to read ANY comics since the Comics ODB shop got taken down...


----------



## shit (Sep 19, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Can somebody let me know whats going on in the Skrull Invasion summer arc?  I haven't gotten a chance to read ANY comics since the Comics ODB shop got taken down...



Red Skull, Zola, and Dr. Faustus teamed up to kill Steve and usher in some presidential candidate into office. They killed Steve by brainwashing Agent 13 into doing it, but the president thing is becoming a bust.

Agent 13 was preggers with Steve's baby, but Skull's daughter killed it.

And.... that's basically it. Not much else worth mentioning. Bucky had beef with Stark for a second, but he got over it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 19, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Can somebody let me know whats going on in the *Skrull Invasion* summer arc?  I haven't gotten a chance to read ANY comics since the Comics ODB shop got taken down...





Juggalo said:


> Red Skull, Zola, and Dr. Faustus teamed up to kill Steve and usher in some presidential candidate into office. They killed Steve by brainwashing Agent 13 into doing it, but the president thing is becoming a bust.
> 
> Agent 13 was preggers with Steve's baby, but Skull's daughter killed it.
> 
> And.... that's basically it. Not much else worth mentioning. Bucky had beef with Stark for a second, but he got over it.



Yes

Concordantly


----------



## Gooba (Sep 19, 2008)

I disagree.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2008)

That is not God, for He did not speak in a fancy font.


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> That is not God, for He did not speak in a fancy font.


Not up to you to decide that


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes it is, it's right here, in the hammer.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2008)

why the hell hasn't this been made into an actual crossover?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 21, 2008)

Rogues vs. Rogues?

It would be hard cuz this would most likely involve a Flash/Spider-Man meeting, and I don't think my mind could handle both of them in the same mini-series for more than 3 issues.

I didn't read Marvel vs. DC because it was a pussy way of doing such an idea. It was like Roger Rabbit having both Disney and Warner Bros. cartoons.

Why are their two Mysterio's?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2008)

Mysterio is an illusionist he can make himself appear to be many places at once.

also If you hated DC vs Marvel, i'd recommend JLA/Avengers since it was an actual story with a plot that made at least some sense.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol at the Scorpion being trashed in the ground. And why does Doc Ock look so silly there? Although come to think of it, he usually does look pretty silly.

In other news, Ghost Rider 27 cracked me up. Nun-chuck wielding nuns are awesome. A little ironic if you think about it, seeing as the original asian monks weren't holing up in temples for spiritual evolution but to further their martial arts.


----------



## mow (Sep 21, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> That is not God, for He did not speak in a fancy font.



he forgot about adding another layer of verbose only cause he was scared shitless 

how people dont consider God from Preacher and The Smiler from transmetropolitan as some of the greatest villians in the comic medium is trully beyond me


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2008)

He tried that fancy verbose stuff a page or so before the one I posted. Saint of Killers wasn't impressed so he cut the crap.

The new Sentry comic just reminds me how _horrible _all of the comic super-scientists are.  Everyone keeps detailed records of everything, especially about a test since they need to be replicable.  I hate how as soon as Captain America, Sentry, or whoever gets their powers from a formula it is lost forever due to shitty plot points.

Even after he got it back in this one, he didn't bother to take like 5mls to study before giving it to Sentry.  We could have an entire league of Sentries who aren't batshit insane.  Imagine if they gave that to Cap so he was as awesome as he normally in addition to a million exploding suns.  No crazy girlfriend would have been able to kill him.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2008)

Gooba said:


> He tried that fancy verbose stuff a page or so before the one I posted. Saint of Killers wasn't impressed so he cut the crap.
> 
> The new Sentry comic just reminds me how _horrible _all of the comic super-scientists are.  Everyone keeps detailed records of everything, especially about a test since they need to be replicable.  I hate how as soon as Captain America, Sentry, or whoever gets their powers from a formula it is lost forever due to shitty plot points.
> 
> Even after he got it back in this one, he didn't bother to take like 5mls to study before giving it to Sentry.  We could have an entire league of Sentries who aren't batshit insane.  Imagine if they gave that to Cap so he was as awesome as he normally in addition to a million exploding suns.  No crazy girlfriend would have been able to kill him.



Sentry comic???  Did that come out last week? Why am I missing stuff?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2008)

[m.3.3.w] Special A 01-24 (H.264))

I love that the cover has him punching a monkey in a tie.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2008)

:S All that cosmic and srs looking stuff, and then him punching some nameless monkey off to the side. Freaking bizarre.

So this is starting up soon then? Looks entertaining. I like the Sentry. He may be the only clinically psychotic superhero. And, of course, there's the ONE THOUSAND SUNS!! lol


----------



## mow (Sep 22, 2008)

everytime i see sentry i want to slay someone at marvel. he single handedly ruins the entire comic world.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2008)

Sentry so doesn't deserve to be more powerful than people like Silver Surfer, Hercules, or Thor.


----------



## shit (Sep 22, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Sentry so doesn't deserve to be more powerful than people like Silver Surfer, Hercules, or Thor.



I know.  That's what makes him so cool. He couldn't make the army reserves, but he's the mightiest and most dangerous thing since 1001 suns got together and formed a biker gang.

I hope Mastermind gets rezzed and puts him away again, except now we get to see everytime the Void robs banks and then everyone forgets about it.


----------



## mow (Sep 22, 2008)

im actually going to buy the issue where Rulk beats him up. id buy it in a heartbeat.

you know it's going to happen


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2008)

How is the thing with Rulk going? Last thing I read was Rulk beating up Thor with Mjolnir and leaving him lying on the moon and Iron Man teaming up with Loeb-retarded Hulk.


----------



## mow (Sep 22, 2008)

still as retarded, still selling like pecan pie in thanksgiving


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2008)

mow said:


> still as retarded, still selling like pecan pie in thanksgiving


I would appreciate to hear some details


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 22, 2008)

The whole Sentry thing is really mind-boggling. It started out as an _April Fools joke _played on Marvel readers by Joe Q and Wizard Magazine. Then somehow Bendis decides he likes the whole thing and it's all canonically real. So why do I still feel like the butt of a joke whenever I read a Sentry story?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

the thing I absolutely hate about Sentry is that he's such a goddamn retard and a coward.  He doesn't even try to be a hero he just punches things whenever it's convenient.  He's the complete opposite of Superman in terms of personality, Supes is a true hero and always tries his absolute best to save everyone, even when buried in a mountain of kryptonite he'll put all his effort into stopping the bas guy, as opposed to sentry who goes into a fetal position everytime he sees the void.

and I'm not just saying this cause I hate Supes wannabes, I can relly like them when they're welldone like Majestic or Supreme were.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2008)

> So why do I still feel like the butt of a joke whenever I read a *Marvel *story?


Fix't.

Although there are a few exceptions (Old Man Logan, Punisher, Thor).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2008)

quesada is gay


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> I would appreciate to hear some details



He'll be fighting these:


Frank Cho will be taking over in a few issues because I guess Loeb and his artist take a long time to make their comics.

I also hear speculation of Rulk vs. Sentry for #8. I beilieve there's a preview somewhere.

#6 will likely feature a casual team-busting. The team is kinda like the second-string GLs that turned up after SBP beat the Ion Draxamite. I mean Rulk is coming off KO'ing Thor and a Watcher and now he's supposed to be afraid of Thing and Ares?

Only A-Bomb is really on Red Hulk's level.


----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2008)

Watch Rulk's true identity be Rhino or someone, using gamma radiation to live out his dream of beating up every superhero before he spontaneously combusts or something.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought it was established to be Doc Samson


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

no one saw nothin's


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder how Bullseye is going to react to a chick taking his name?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

two words:

not. well.

you saw how GARGAN reacted to someone using Scorpion, just imagine the big B


anyways this seems to be the token "Daredevil enemy girlfriend" we get every decade or so.

Miller gave use Elektra
Nocenti gave us Typhoid Mary
Mack gave us Echo (though she was manipulated)

now Brubaker gives us Lady Bullseye


also Brubaker seems to be leaving his mark on the Hand, a concept we really haven't seen played with in Daredevil in many, many years so color me intrigued


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

since I miscounted posts I'm reposting this so people will see it >_>

afaik aside from Deviate I'm the only guy who regularly reads DD, I'm posting this anyway because I demand you all read it, since 111 is a "jumping on point"

plus its written by Edward fucking Brubaker, you loved his Iron Fist and his Captain America so trust him with this (due to img limit pretend that : vegetant was here)








*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #111 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 23, 2008)

Too bad Mr Sinister did it first.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 23, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Too bad Mr Sinister did it first.



Difference is, Mrs Sinister is probably going to suck. While Lady Bullseye looks interesting.

To me, at least.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 23, 2008)

Seeing Danny Rand drawn by that artist again brings tears to my eyes. I miss him on IF.

I'm very interested in Lady Bullseye. I wanna see where Ed goes with this...

Mrs. Sinister is a joke to me. I hope to god that (s)he gets pregnant with Scott's baby. Now THAT would be interesting...and disturbing...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

Clay Mann never drew IF, he drew HFH.



also in responce to BH's stupid post:
Mrs. Sinister was an actual gender change, this is a knickname homage


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 23, 2008)

Fine, fuck that.
Kraven and Hawkeye did it too.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

ok now your post has become less retarded, still dumb but you no longer ride the short bus


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't think that American Dream, Mastermind, Crimson Avenger, Aquagirl, Black Cat, (though I don't know wich of the Cats came first)  and Namora counted.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2008)

Marvel's "secret" 2009 X-Men project doesn't seem very interesting.


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2008)

anything X-men related these days is just a let down. Noir Spidey seems inteeresting enough, but it's marvel. they always have good concepts that they just flush down the drain

IE: IG Doom


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2008)

lol IG Doom promo art seems interesting enough. Too bad it's a what if. 

Speaking of What If, Iron Man Fallen Son might be good.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I thought it was established to be Doc Samson




Its been heavily implied, but nothing concrete yet.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be getting Noir DD since it's DD and all DD comics have been good for over a decade so far


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2008)

It really confuses me to hear people debate "who is Red Hulk."

Then I remember not everyone got their copy on Monday 


*Spoiler*: _If you really want to know..._ 





*Spoiler*: _Not kidding..._ 




Green Hulk beats Red Hulk in the worst (lamest) fight I can remember.

Thor comes back and he's pissed.  But doesn't really do anything.

Doc Sampson was present after the fight, but wasn't the Red Hulk.

They don't explicitly say who Red Hulk is though.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> It really confuses me to hear people debate "who is Red Hulk."
> 
> Then I remember not everyone got their copy on Monday
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm telling you, it's Rhino or someone from the wrecking crew.

And it was obvious they wouldn't ruin Sampson with Rulk.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They do reveal that Sampson and general-what's-his-name are involved in creating Red Hulk.


----------



## shit (Sep 23, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They do reveal that Sampson and general-what's-his-name are involved in creating Red Hulk.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kidding aside, I really hope it's someone we know and not some original character. A twist at the end is the only saving grace Rulk could have left.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 23, 2008)

General and Doc turned Betty into Rulk


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 23, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> It really confuses me to hear people debate "who is Red Hulk."
> 
> Then I remember not everyone got their copy on Monday
> 
> ...




Please tell me that Juggernaut isn't one of those "guest stars" in that issue.  The description for the ish on Marvel.com says "guest stars galore".  I hope Juggs isn't one who gets thrown aside as if he were nothing.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2008)

Loeb said along time ago he wanted to have Red Hulk pushing back the juggernaut.
Didn't give a darn about where or why or wat the fuck
He just wanted his Mary Sue pushing Jugs.


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> It really confuses me to hear people debate "who is Red Hulk."
> 
> Then I remember not everyone got their copy on Monday
> 
> ...


It does sound like Bendis is a really good writer, doesn't it?


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 24, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Loeb said along time ago he wanted to have Red Hulk pushing back the juggernaut.
> Didn't give a darn about where or why or wat the fuck
> He just wanted his Mary Sue pushing Jugs.



Yeah, thats what worries me.  Although he did put in parathesis (Might happen).  So I'm hoping he doesn't get the chance to do it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 24, 2008)

Just got done reading Deadpool #2.  Great issue.  Deadpool is a master at planning.  They also take a shot at Rob Liefield.

Also, I flipped through a Hulk issue at my LCS and Juggs wasn't in it, thank God.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 24, 2008)

Red Hulk will be back. He lost once, big deal.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 24, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Red Hulk will be back. He lost once, big deal.



He's not beating Thor again though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 24, 2008)

Probably because Thor won't be in his comic again.
He still has one clean victory over him while Thor sucker-shotted him and gained the edge for a few panels and that's it in the rematch.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

99999999999999999 Red Hulk - Fans of Good Comics 1



also as a member of San Francisco I'm insulted that my hometown was in this series.  I mean first they *replace Gavin Newsom with Angel's bitch girlfriend* now this?  Marvel has made an enemy of me 


oh and sicne when does Namor have Aquaman's powers


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 25, 2008)

They lost me the moment they replaced intelligent "unified with Banner" Hulk with "me hate puny humans" Hulk, worst of all, without explanation. 

That shit is _so_ 1963.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 25, 2008)

Why is Namor even there? Shouldn't he be in hiding?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

what I liked is that it was stated that Red Hulk is not in fact stronger than Thor.


----------



## shit (Sep 25, 2008)

New theory is Rulk is Abomination. Brain transplant or something.

At least evil Samson seems pretty cool...


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 25, 2008)

New theory, Rulk sucks ass. No wait, thats old news. What a drop off from WWH. Even though WWH wasn't what it could have been, this stuff just sux.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 25, 2008)

He'll make a comeback. Another 5 issues of curbstomps and possibly knocking out Galactus who wandered by.

Seriously though if he loses to the Lady Liberators, it's not even worth it anymore. I'll hate Loeb with the rest of the people.

Evil Doc Samson is an interesting development though.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2008)

Hulk just used the Rope Da Dope on Rulk.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Why would Doc Sampson need a gun?

Ain't he still got super strength?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 25, 2008)

Notice how the gun isn't even in his hand all the way.

Did fucking Liefeld do the pencils for this?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 25, 2008)

Deadpool is the most awesome marvel character ever "Holla Atcha Boy!" :rofl


----------



## mow (Sep 25, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Notice how the gun isn't even in his hand all the way.



that was the first thing that came to mind xD


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Why would Doc Sampson need a gun?
> 
> Ain't he still got super strength?


Even Red Hulk used a gun, and All-Star Superman, and Drax the Destroyer last week.  Fucking guns, I hate guns.

Although I was glad to see Thor and Green Hulk both beating Red Hulk, fucking thing sucks.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 25, 2008)

Lemme get this straight...they all to team up to beat Rulk? 

Still sounds like wankery to me.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2008)

Hulk and Thor kind of tag teamed him.  Thor beat him and was about to kill him, then Hulk interrupted and proceeded to fight him to a KO.

Also,


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

Superman was losing his powers and it wasn't a regular gun with bullets it was a gravity gun 

ASS >>>>>>>>(infinite)>>>rulk


----------



## Deviate (Sep 25, 2008)

Only Thor and Green Hulk fight Red Hulk. A-Bomb just watches. The others save a bridge.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2008)

Deadpool + Secret Invasion = hilarity


----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2008)

"The more pouches the better, right Rob?"

I'm so glad Deadpool is still an enjoyable read.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Superman was losing his powers and it wasn't a regular gun with bullets it was a gravity gun
> 
> ASS >>>>>>>>(infinite)>>>rulk



Which reminds me...the moment Superman pulled it out and internal monologued "gravity gun". I was waiting for some random person to jump out in the background and yell out "GORDON FREEMAN!".


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Deadpool + Secret Invasion = hilarity



HOLLA A'TCHA BOY!!


----------



## Hellion (Sep 25, 2008)

I love how the Skrulls had to scrap that whole batch of super-skrulls


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 25, 2008)

You all are worrying about Samson having a gun while everyone else on other forums are wondering how his hair got so long.
I'm guessing it was a plot device to get him really strong for an upcoming fight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I love how the Skrulls had to scrap that whole batch of super-skrulls



Well. . . they're clones of Deadpool.

That's pretty much self-explanatory right there.

What's missing is a Great Lakes Champion SI-tie-in.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Deadpool + Secret InvasionAnything = hilarity



Fixed that for you....


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

I must say I'm really liking Millar-Hitch Fantastic Four, sure it's plain odd and nonsensical at times but it's a genuinely fun read.

Also it has *DR. DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 25, 2008)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

No, really, the more I read it, the more it redeems the previous issues.


----------



## shit (Sep 25, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Also,



On a recent Colbert Report episode, he was having a spider species named after him and talking to a spider expert whilst spamming pics of Spiderman. Now that makes sense.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, Daredevil was a good read. I gotta admit Kilowog, you were right about this being a good jumping point. I might consider picking up the book consistently now. Is Daredevil always good?


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

You know that is the second time Deadpool has made a joke about the pouches.  The first time was when he stole Agent X's pancreas.

Someone:  You stole his pancreas?  Where do you keep it?

Deadpool:  You know all those extra pouches we have that we never seem to use...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

epic cover is epic


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2008)

This recent fantastic four seems like a good script for a thir FF movie.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 26, 2008)

If they make another FF movie I may have to actually honor my death pact with Tim Story. I knew it would come to this after Barbershop


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 26, 2008)

Holy shit, Daredevil 111 has to be the best thing to come out this month. I dropped the book somewere around issue 100 but the preview made me pick this up and is gooood. I predict epic stories coming up with the return of the motherf$#% Hand. Oh and Misses Bullseye will kill the Black Tarantula. The character was supposed to die in prison-arc but Brubaker wanted to keep him a bit longer. And what better way to hype a character then killing someone


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2008)

Runaways was relatiely neat, but it needs to be complemented by future issues


----------



## mow (Sep 26, 2008)

It's so cute how BH keeps on talking about Runaways as if it really matters, even though deep down he knows it's shite, but wont say it as it's a matter of principle

*ruffles your hair*

I haven't touched DD in eons. plan to spend a few days doing a read up of it from the Miller days till current issues


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

Runaways was _ok_ this week, not as good the good ol' BKV days, but better than Whedon's arc imho.

Also Brubaker is hands down the best Marvel writer right now (well since Uncanny sucks I guess it's him and JMS but that's beside the point).  This week's Captain America and Daredevil were epic.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow! Epic is a strong word there. You sure you don't wanna take that back. Not to say they weren't great books, but epic?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

cap = not at all, it was the end of a great mega arc, sharon shot Skull and bucky used his shield to tank an RPG

dd = maybe, but that's cause we didn't see LD kill more


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I still gotta play catchup with Daredevil, but Cap v5 as a whole, is hands down one of the best series I've ever read.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

Brubaker's DD is pretty good.  Only problem was that Bendis left him with *A LOT* of baggage that Brubaker spent 5 arcs to undo.

1 to get him out of jail (_Devil on Cell Block D_)
1 to make him a lawyer again and get rid of Kingpin (_The Devil Takes A Ride_)
2 to get rid of DD's marriage and wife (_To The Devil, His Due_ & _Without Fear_)
1 to get him to stop being emo & get back in the game (_Cruel and Unusual_)

now that he's on his 6th arc he's finally gotten his clean slate and is now doing original stuff and can probably end up matching Bendis/Miller/Nocenti in no time at all


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 26, 2008)

So is DD #111 a good jumping on point, or should I go back and complete the whole thing?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

it's the perfect jumping on point which is why I made a big stink about getting people to check it out.

though reall there is no reason to not check it out, all of Daredevil vol. 2 has been great.  Bendis' run is possibly my favorite thing he's ever worked on, also the arcs by Kevin Smith and David Mack were cool too.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn. If I had time, i would catch up on so many things.My to-read list is so long, and just keeps gettin longer.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

art preview of DD #112


----------



## Gooba (Sep 27, 2008)

DD Was awesome, and reminds me how much I liked Bullseye.  I DLed a ton of DD stuff about 2 years ago to see more from him.  Anyone know some good Bullseye stories?  There was some comic he was starring in but I think only 1 went out and it stopped, or at least that was the case when I last checked.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

Originally Bullseye was a *complete* moron who threw darts like an idiot, wasn't till Miller came around that he became one of the first psycho killer comic villains.

Anyways, the only good Bullseye stories are all DD related, also Bullseye isn't a mastermind kind of villain, he's usually a supporting character, an importantr supporting character but still only a supporting character.  which is why I FERVENTLY stand by the fact that Kingpin is DD's true nemesis.

Really the only big stories with him were when he killed Elektra and when he killed karen Page.  He also only appeared twice in the Bendis run, though the first fight was imho the best DD/Bullseye fight ever

there WAS an origin mini called Bullseye: Greatest Hits  by Daniel Way (Wolverine: Origins) and art by Steve Dillon (Preacher)


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2008)

mow said:


> It's so cute how BH keeps on talking about Runaways as if it really matters, even though deep down he knows it's shite, but wont say it as it's a matter of principle
> 
> *ruffles your hair*
> 
> I haven't touched DD in eons. plan to spend a few days doing a read up of it from the Miller days till current issues


Maybe it's my fault, maybe I didn't suport them enough, they've been so stressed with the events, and I put too much pressure on them to get better after the Whedon arc. It's ok, they promised it's gonna be better next time.



Kilowog said:


> cap = not at all, it was the end of a great mega arc, sharon shot Skull and bucky used his shield to tank an RPG
> 
> dd = maybe, but that's cause we didn't see LD kill more



Meh. I liked to have a jumping point, but LB did not appeal to me that much at all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2008)

I've only read a few issues for this week, Deadpool is simply stellar. I had some misgivings since he wasn't attached to Cable but he certainly changed my opinion. 

F4....Millar wrote himself out of a corner with pretty much the only 'resonable' solution for 'him' (meaning it's crazy for others). Not happy with G being taken out by simple heroes


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok read the others. Brubaker is awesome, he's becoming on of my consistent favourites, he's filling in the street-level void that Bendis left quite nicely.

I've always liked heroes that seemed to have problems with themselves and he bringings them out of Bucky and Murdock nicely (Bucky living in Steve's shadow as well as being 'weaker' physically while Murdock's wife is in a mental institution). I was also wondering when Murdock was going to get it on with Dakota, especially with the way she was drawn. Not to mention seeing Black Tarantula will be a big plus, I've really liked him since he reformed (he's kinda like how Venom should be written)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 27, 2008)

I've heard so much stuff about the new Deadpool, is it really that good?


----------



## mow (Sep 27, 2008)

it's incredibly hilarious. 2 issues and it's the best darn thing that came out of Secret Invasion

aside from Pym dieing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 27, 2008)

Wait. Pym died? YYYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

And I must buy these issues today at the prerelease.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 27, 2008)

It's quite amusing


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

My 2nd favorite tie-ins, by first is Captain Britain & MI:13, which almost makes me want to forgive SI because that book is great


----------



## Deviate (Sep 27, 2008)

We don't know what happened to the real Pym yet, or the real Spider-Woman, etc.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

Real Pym got crushed by his replacement


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 27, 2008)

Real Spider-Woman is with Hydra-Skrulls and with regular sized boobs.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

well find out all the answers when Bendis/Maleev bring us Spider-Woman in 2009, which is about fucking time since they've been promising that for like 4 years now


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Real Pym got crushed by his replacement



Do you know what issue that happened in?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

Mighty Avengers #15

He got smashed and left in a hotel room in a pool of his own blood


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

Dan Slott is leaving Initiative to take over Mighty.  Gage is taking full writting duties of Initiative.


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 27, 2008)

Wait, why does everyone hate Pym so much?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> Wait, why does everyone hate Pym so much?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Real Pym got crushed by his replacement



hmm, I'm surprised I missed that. I doubt he's dead though...unless Bendis hated him too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 27, 2008)

Where's Ultimate Hank Pym?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

got that off Google, didn't want to put effort into finding a scan


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 28, 2008)

Brings me back to the good old days, when Ultimates was Loeb free


Speaking of Loeb, is there a reason Hulk is stupid again or did Loeb just not read Planet Hulk/WWH? Or does he just not care?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm guessing Loeb brought back the multiple personalities but didn't bother to explain it to the reader


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 28, 2008)

He doesn't bother to explain why everyone refers to them self in the third person either. Hulk #6 had some of the worst dialogue I've ever read. Thor actually said "Never again will you touch The Mjolnir." I LOL'd, then shook my head in disgust.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 28, 2008)

Are you guys stupid or something? Pym dead?

What the hell? When did this become the non-Marvel universe?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

Can someone post the part where's he's to blame for the death of ultimate peter parker's parents?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 28, 2008)

Spouse abuse only makes one seem cooler.  Hank Pym is a man among men.


----------



## mow (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, sure. he's a hero. I mean, he saved the world from ultron! let's ignore the fact that he personally created ultron! he saved the world from ultron!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

Wait, I have the perfect scan for this moment


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mow (Sep 28, 2008)

what issue is this? I need this!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

Avengers Initative #2


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2008)

Wasn't that Skrull Pym? That's some good acting rite thar.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2008)

Rah rah rah, Nova!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, it was skrull pym, wich makes me wonder, if they could have mindraped him so complexly that they even maped his greatest fear, now that they are all warlike and shite, couldn't they shapeshift into the heroes greatest fears?
That's be some great tactics.


----------



## shit (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess that was the skrull Pym that skrull Dum Dum had to kill. Musta made that one too close to the original...

But yeah, now that you mention it, Trauma's ability seems like a plothole. He shoulda been all over this a while ago.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

only person more useless than 616 Hank Pym is Ultimate Reed Richards.

616 Reed Richards, though a douche, has the benefit of saving more lives than he's endangered (ration should be 1.1:1)



TWF said:


> Rah rah rah, Nova!



we have a nova thread for these kinds of posts


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone else think Mutant Zero is Jean Grey?  She has telekinesis, long red hair, her greatest fear is the dark side of herself, and:





> DS: Yes. In fact, *you’ve seen Mutant Zero many, many, many, many times*. Mutant Zero, outside of that costume, one – is not a guy – we’re not pulling a Ronin. She’s a chick. She’s a mutant chick who’s been cover-worthy many times. *This is not some obscure-o mutant* dusted off just for this arc. I know it’s me – and I know that I come with that baggage of pulling out obscure characters, but this isn’t She-Hulk - this is a big, huge Marvel Avengers book, and this is one of our big, huge secret characters. When that mask comes off, there will be a “whoa” among those reading it. *People who don’t even follow comics regularly will know who it is.*



Am I _really _late to this game?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the problem is that Initative isn't a big enough book to hold a character like that.

I have a feeling if they don't jump the gun on her being Jean Grey, then she is going to turn up in some giant egg on some obscure Shi'ar planet during the War of Kings.

And she'll end up being a clone or something.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

I called it way back when Sylar made a thread of it


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Anyone else think Mutant Zero is Jean Grey?  She has telekinesis, long red hair, her greatest fear is the dark side of herself, and:
> 
> Am I _really _late to this game?



Jean Grey isn't exaclty the ninja type.
Tough she is the only one that fuly fulfills the discription.
It could also be just about any other mutant that painted her hair so we think it's Jean Grey.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

why would _she_ want US to think she's Jean Grey?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

Not her, the writer


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2008)

Mystique's more of a ninja... I dunno. Maybe it's Rogue, and that's why she's all covered up mummy-style in that suit.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

No, I'm sure it's neither one.
Mistique is screwing around with bobby.


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> No, I'm sure it's neither one.
> Mistique is screwing around with bobby.



Oh yeah, I forgot.

But I think it's someone obscure. They're just pulling our leg.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 30, 2008)

It's Jubilee! Isn't it obvious?!?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought of that too, but she's busy in another comic


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

New Warriors


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Well then, Psylocke? Moira McTaggert? Wait, he said its someone even non-comic readers would know. That only leaves Storm, Mystique, Rogue, Mary Jane, Jean Grey, and Wonder Woman.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Well then, Psylocke?


Exiles


> Moira McTaggert?


dead, and not a cover mutant


> Wait, he said its someone even non-comic readers would know. That only leaves Storm,


Black and otherwise busy in black panther


> Mystique,


Too busy screwing around Bobby's head


> Rogue,


Nope


> Mary Jane,


That would make no sense


> Jean Grey,


Oh yeah, I'm gonna interrupt my most holy universal urgent mission in space, as the gatherer of the Phoenix fragments, so I can be a crazy ninja for the initative, and use ninja powers instead of my cosmic level TK.


> and Wonder Woman.


That's not even Marvel


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Storm (she's in Astonishing AND BP)
> Mystique (she was with Sinester the whole time MX has been active and is now in the middle east)
> Rogue (no, she has on and off appearances in Legacy)
> Mary Jane (stupid suggestion is stupid)
> ...



**


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2008)

"Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth." Jean makes little sense, but everyone else makes _no_ sense.  Plus telepathy would explain how KIA couldn't see her and Gyrich.


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe Jean lost her mutant powers on M-day. lulz


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2008)

I've figured it out!


*Spoiler*: _The Answer_ 




Mutant X is Jean Grey!

*Spoiler*: _But EvilMoogle, that doesn't make sense, why would a cosmic mutant avatar of the phoenix force be a nobody-level like Mutant X?_ 




It's simple.  The "Jean Grey" that you're all thinking of is a Skrull.  The real Jean Grey was kidnapped and replaced when the X-Men met Skrull for the first time (retconned into their history in "X-Men: First Class").  The person that would go on to become the avatar of the Phoenix Force is, and always has been, a Skrull.

The real Jean Grey has fairly low-level TK and Telepathy.  She escaped from the Skrull and has been training underground to be at peak human kick-ass martial arts level.







**


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've figured it out!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The Answer_
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 30, 2008)

*MADELYNE PRYOR*

?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

Shhhhhh


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2008)

She isn't someone people not familiar with comics would know.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 30, 2008)

How did you guys not laugh at that Wonder Woman suggestion? 



EvilMoogle said:


> I've figured it out!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The Answer_
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I hate you.



Wait until you find out next Summer's big hit event centers around how Galactus is actually a mutant Skrull that was experimented on by the Kree during WWII using a stolen prototype of the Super Soldier formula.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 30, 2008)

Is bendis writing it?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 30, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> How did you guys not laugh at that Wonder Woman suggestion?



At least one person got it! I was gonna say Uma Thurman or Eva Mendez, but that would have been ridiculous...

Wait, Isn't Invincible's girlfriend Atom Eve a redhead?...

Oh dude, it's ELECTRA!!!!


----------



## shit (Sep 30, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Oh dude, it's ELECTRA!!!!



I was about to suggest this, but I'll let you take the ridicule instead, good sir.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Maybe Jean lost her mutant powers on M-day. lulz



she "died" several years before M-Day


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 30, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> She isn't someone people not familiar with comics would know.



Well, she is Jean Grey's clone. Baby has red hair, green eyes, female. Not many female characters that fit the criteria, at least to immediate memory.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 30, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, she is Jean Grey's clone. Baby has red hair, green eyes, female. Not many female characters that fit the criteria, at least to immediate memory.



We're talking about Mutant X in Avenger's: Initiative.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 30, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> I've figured it out!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The Answer_
> ...


Fucking win.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 30, 2008)

Dammit now I have to read Initiative


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 1, 2008)

Banhammer, STFU

This is Marvel so it's just as likely as Galactus being Mutant X


----------



## Deviate (Oct 1, 2008)

^ Its posts like that which make the lasers epic


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 2, 2008)

Did any of you guys read Venom: Dark Origins?  I actually like how he was portrayed in that issue.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

more evidence that Mutant X could be Jean Grey: in the most recent ATI issue, it was shown that her greatest fear is "her dark side" and she's gone all ninja to prove her own self worth


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

It's still as believable as red hulk beating thor.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

thor was mearly stunned


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

Or it could be Madelyne Pryor and the darkside is Goblin Queen.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> thor was mearly stunned



No, he was written by jeph loeb. There's no shame in that, only tragedy.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

no seriously, he was just stunned, he came back next issue and wtfpwned Rulk


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no seriously, he was just stunned, he came back next issue and wtfpwned Rulk



Thats right, Thor came back to finish round 1.  He was till conscious and Rulk BFR'd himself.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

pick one


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> pick one



_BFR	Battle Field Removal (comics)_

This is the one I meant.  Why did you post that?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

because it was physically possible


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> because it was physically possible



So should wielding Mjolnir if you aren't worthy.  I guess what I was trying to say is Rulk some what didn't finish the fight and left the battle field while Thor was still awake.  But I agree with you, Thor did show him who was top dog.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Or it could be Madelyne Pryor and the darkside is Goblin Queen.


People who don't read comics don't know who she is.

Jean really is the only one that fits.  There are like 5 women that non-comic people know, only 2 have red hair, and only one of those is a mutant.


----------



## shit (Oct 2, 2008)

Gooba said:


> People who don't read comics don't know who she is.
> 
> Jean really is the only one that fits.  There are like 5 women that non-comic people know, only 2 have red hair, and only one of those is a mutant.



Rogue has reddish hair. So does Mystique, but she also has blue skin.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

It's Red Sonya, making her non-crossover debut with new telekinetic powers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2008)

Gwen Stacy with her hair died and new mutant powers!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

BND logic makes it an aceptable guess


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2008)

It's obviously Wolverine with a wig. He's in everything these days.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

Or maybe Mr. Sinister, getting a wild hair up his ass, decided that the Summer's genes weren't essential to the Jean Grey dynasty.

Mutant X is the artificially created child of Jean and Logan made during the Dark Phoenix Saga through unnecessary means.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's obviously Wolverine with a wig. He's in everything these days.



She does have the claws.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

> * Alchemy
> * Anole
> * Apocalypse
> * Archangel
> ...




Take out the males, the brunetes, the blondes, the deceased, the old and who do you have left?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

people stop enabling Banhammer


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> thor was mearly stunned



Stop defending 'Hulk'


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 3, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop defending 'Hulk'



I don't think he was defending Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

lern 2 red.

I was defending Thor from Rulk himself.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #6 preview_


----------



## Gooba (Oct 3, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Take out the males, the brunetes, the blondes, the deceased, the old and who do you have left?


That is a list of the 198 Mutants who survived M Day, right?  In that case it is a list of people who can't be her because she is #199.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to say...I'm getting tired of that Multi-Suit move Iron Man has been doing lately. It makes his older suits seem weaksauce when they were perfectly ok for him to wear only a few years ago, and it isn't like every freaking villain has upgraded in the last years, just the few that Iron Man eventually ends up killing anyways.

Not only that, but I keep having this bad feeling that one day the X-Men will do something dumb and Stark will send in these Armors and he'll be seen as a douche for not realizing the Sentinel similarities.

I just want one suit, this is why there was an Armor Wars, we don't need a billion of these things running around. Although if Stark does introduce an Armor similar to Iron Man 6 in Ultimate Marvel I will cream my pants.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lern 2 red.
> 
> I was defending Thor from Rulk himself.



lern 2 red

I said 'Hulk' (as in the book itself), not Red Hulk


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

lern 2 red where did I defend Hulk the book??


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 3, 2008)

Defending the atrocious 'fight' is to defend the book


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm defending thor from people who say he can be defeated by crappy writting


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I see, my bad then

And stop saying Red Hulk as one word, it means you talk like Loeb and that's evil


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 4, 2008)

Man Sub-Mariner: The Depths is so good. I love how it takes the view from the pessimistic scientist's view and features almost no Namor. The art works wonderfully as well, I'm honestly creeped out by it and the panel with that 'sea monster's face' really spooked me

It just seems that everything with Namor will instantly become awesome, he was indeed one of the few beacons of light in Hulk 5 & 6


----------



## shit (Oct 4, 2008)

The Depths is indeed awesome. It gives Old Man Logan a run for its money as the best Marvel is offering right now. It's definitely the best by far of the Marvel Knights line. I'm glad they were able to do something interesting with Namor, finally.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 4, 2008)

Blasphemy

Everything with Namor is interesting. He's the reason why the Illuminati was so good


----------



## shit (Oct 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Blasphemy
> 
> Everything with Namor is interesting. He's the reason why the Illuminati was so good



I'll agree that he brought some much needed awesome to the Illuminati, but his recent solo book was pretty meh.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not his fault that Wolverine and Venom were thrown in for no reason


----------



## shit (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's hoping The Depths spurs interest in Namor and gets him a solo book with a decent plot in regular continuity. Merman terrorists are kewl and all, but I'd like to see him fighting a worthy villain of his own. I don't even know if he has a rogues lineup. If not, he needs to develop one. He's too prestigious a character to make cameos as Iron Man's buddy-boy.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 4, 2008)

Secret invasion Namor could have been good, if the concept was so interchanble with Black Panther's.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

I prefer Magneto Testment to the Depths as far as Marvel Knights is concerned.  but they're both imsanely good


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

Although I think what happenned to the Red Skull was rather crappy, I like who the Death of the Dream story arc come to a close. America loves Bucky now,  and (I think) SHIELD can't touch him because of that.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Although I think what happenned to the Red Skull was rather crappy, I like who the Death of the Dream story arc come to a close. America loves Bucky now,  and (I think) SHIELD can't touch him because of that.



I miss Rogers 
This one is better


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 4, 2008)

Your a sick man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 4, 2008)

No. Buckey is just a better Captain America.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I prefer Magneto Testment to the Depths as far as Marvel Knights is concerned.  but they're both imsanely good



I'm like you but the opposite



LIL_M0 said:


> No. Buckey is just a better Captain America.



This post is right


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

I miss Rogers but respect Bucky immensely


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 5, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Secret invasion Namor could have been good, if the concept was so interchanble with Black Panther's.



yeah sept Secret Invasion Namor would have intresting


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a new found respect for Bucky, but he will never measure up to Steve Rogers. Sorry, but it had to be said.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 5, 2008)

I never thought I'd say this in a million years but: I'll be perfectly fine if Steve stays dead and Bucky stays alive. 'Cept Buck neeeds a better costume.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

What happened to the Winter Soldier?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

He became Captain America


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2008)

hai guys. i was off for a week or 2 in sri lanka and i havent grabbed any comics for a while. what should i catch on with? aside from regular dose of cap awesomeness



LIL_M0 said:


> I don't



why nametwin why


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2008)

Captain America and avoid Batman RIP like the plague.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

RIP is ok if you tolerate "drugged out his mind" Morrison's writting.  The "tie-ins" in Detective Comics (a hush story that is absolutely great in every way) and Nightwing (two-face vs two-face vs Dick) are better imho.

also Action Comics continues to be as good if not better than GL.



on Marvel the best books right now imho:

Captain America
Captain Britain & MI:13
Thor
Invincible Iron Man
Daredevil
Wolverine


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2008)

mow said:


> why nametwin why


 Because Bucky is more awesome.


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2008)

GM is gonna reveal to the world he is the main supplier of cracc rocks. Fact.

I havent touched any of the tie-ins (cause im waiting for the entire thing to wrap up) but if they are somewhat self contained i'll nab them, plus i always loved two-face, dick and hush so im bound to enjoy it.

Im glad to hear that old man logan is still a good arc, i'm d/ling it right now.

Is there any good x-men book these days? I havent cared for anyone there for a good decade or so now. which is a huge shame cause they are what got me into comics 


LIL_M0 said:


> Because Bucky is more awesome.



... I have no rebuttal to this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2008)

mow said:


> GM is gonna reveal to the world he is the main supplier of cracc rocks. Fact.


 I believe you. 


mow said:


> I havent touched any of the tie-ins (cause im waiting for the entire thing to wrap up) but if they are somewhat self contained i'll nab them, plus i always loved two-face, dick and hush so im bound to enjoy it.


The Robin issues tie-in between Batman 678 and 679, the other books are basically self contained. 


mow said:


> Im glad to hear that old man logan is still a good arc, i'm d/ling it right now.


 Make sure to get the widescreen editions, it's twice the epic. 


mow said:


> Is there any good x-men book these days? I havent cared for anyone there for a good decade or so now. which is a huge shame cause they are what got me into comics


 X-Force, I like Cable as well. The rest are crap.  


mow said:


> ... I have no rebuttal to this.


 Just as planned *smiles evily like Yagami Light*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

the hush arc is pre RIP. Nightwing, BATO and most recent issues of Robin are all POST-RIP.  Hush and Nightwing are must reads imho (they're both the best arcs in their books in over a year), Robin you should read only if you liked the actual RIP tie-ins


also I kinda like X-Men: Legacy.

also Magneto: Testament is godwin


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeha, the Maevel Knights books have been interesting. Angel Revealations and Magneto Testament.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Kilowog your links that you gave me for Nova Force, half of them won't function on CBR.


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2008)

links, what links? ah you mean the preview links to newsarama. right?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

Heinberg is apparently working on Young Avengers Season 2, here are a few lines Quesada leaked on his blog



> CAPTION (WICCAN): In the beginning, nobody really knew what to make of us.
> 
> CAPTION (WICCAN): Seven super-powered Avengers fanboys—and girls—who had only come together because the Avengers had fallen apart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

Quesada answers the most debated question evah: what baseball team did Steve Roger support? 



> Steve Rogers is a Brooklyn Dodger fan, but finds it hard to root for them now that they're in L.A.. He also finds it hard to root for the Mets, and he definitely can't root for the Yanks, being an Ebbets Field boy. So I think he follows the Coney Island Cyclones, the Mets' minor league team.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 5, 2008)

quesada is ghey faget lol

Is it me or am I the only person that reads Spider-Girl?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> quesada is ghey faget lol
> 
> Is it me or am I the only person that reads Spider-Girl?



It's not that I don't like May Parker as Spider-girl, it's just that to me there is only one spider-man. I would feel the same if Dick Grayson Became Batman. I just can't see someone in the role of an established character and making Peter Parker become a secondary backstage character.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

well he lost a leg and grew up and wanted to raise his kids, couldn't really have continued being spider-man.  plus its basically an elseworld


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

*reads Cap Brit #5 (yes :slowpoke)

now THIS is how a nationwide staterun superhero system should be run, makes more sense than the way it was being set up in the US


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> quesada is ghey faget lol
> 
> Is it me or am I the only person that reads Spider-Girl?



*raises hand*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

apparently the She-Hulk series is going to tie into the Red Hulk series.  just watch as Peter David takes Loeb's plots and makes them readable


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 7, 2008)

^Ha! That will be fantastic if he can pull it off.

I wonder if it's possible to embarass Loeb or if he is immune to such things.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 7, 2008)

She hulk would pwn


----------



## Fang (Oct 7, 2008)

Now I want to read all those one-shots and mini-series on Herc in Marvel. 

Also Guardians of the Galaxy is pretty awesome.


----------



## shit (Oct 7, 2008)

Vote yay or ghey on the following to quell my curiosity plz.

 Been a long time reader of this through Gunslinger Born, and I'm wondering if anyone else has been keeping up with it.
 Extremely impressed with the first issue.
 I haven't started reading this.
upcoming Wonderful Wizard of Oz Interesting art I think.
Universal War One This is apprently kinda old. Anyone heard of it before or started it yet?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> apparently the She-Hulk series is going to tie into the Red Hulk series.  just watch as Peter David takes Loeb's plots and makes them readable



It's going to be like the 'Nova/She-Hulk' cross-over. Kl'rt will tell Nova he wants to rescue his daughter but tells She-Hulk he wants to kill her

LUL MARVEL IS CONSISTENT

Red Hulk will probably be drawn orange or something


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Kl'rt will tell Nova he wants to rescue his daughter but tells She-Hulk he wants to kill her



it's called being a magnificent bastard


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> apparently the She-Hulk series is going to tie into the Red Hulk series.  just watch as Peter David *takes Loeb's plots and makes them readable*



LOL. That's not even remotely possible.

Didn't the new series of She-Hulk have massive continuity issues?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> LOL. That's not even remotely possible.
> 
> *Doesn't Marvel* have massive continuity issues?



Fixed for you


----------



## Gooba (Oct 8, 2008)

> As a Marvel fan from way back when, someone who once owned the original Wolverine Limited Edition comics, as well as The Uncanny X-Men nos. 160-256, and still owns the Spider-Man comic that first introduced the Hobgoblin, I can say that every Thor comic I ever bought ultimately wound up in the trash. This is a really stupid hero, in my humble opinion. Okay, maybe he’s not stupid, but I certainly didn’t connect with the guy at all.
> 
> The same goes for Captain America.


Fuck him and his stupid opinions.


----------



## Segan (Oct 8, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Fuck him and his stupid opinions.


Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 8, 2008)

The fact that this guy said he was surprised Captain America took the anti-registration side in Civil War, shows he doesn't know shit about the characters, or the setting for that matter.

An uneducated opinion is gayer than 8 guys fucking 9 guys IMHO.


----------



## shit (Oct 8, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Fuck him and his stupid opinions.



Being an X-Men fan and owning one semi-imp't Spiderman issue doesn't really qualify someone to be a longtime Marvel fan. I've bought X-Men and Spiderman forever, but I've only recently gotten to know the real Marvel Universe. At least I'm mature enough to admit this rather than condemn everything I never paid attention to. Guy needs to quit being a douche and act more like me respectably.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2008)

Deadpool was awesome!


*Spoiler*: _Quick/long summary_ 



Deadpool #3 starts out with DP talking to Fury, a child like Fury that is saying how awesome DP is and how he is the only one who can save the earth.  Then DP ends of fighting the Torch/Iceman Super Skrull and ends up defeating him with his own power.  Basically encasing the Skrull in ice.

Then the doc skrull walks in on the DP Skrulls.  They have killed every other super skrulls on the ship and are now killing each other.  They then turn their attention to Doc and are about to kill him.  He says don't I'm your father.   One mentions that he has a point, another says, "Yeah, on his ears".  Then they notice that they all have points on their ears and start with the knock knock joke again.  Then Doc steps in and says that the man who gave them their pointy ears is getting away.  So they all band together and go after DP.

As the Doc finds DP they exchange a few words then the Doc tells his "Super Skrulls" to go get DP.  Only to find out that they are dieing.  DP explains that his healing factor was designed for him and him only.  The healing factor was designed to give DP an incredible regenerative factor while also battling the cancer.  So the DP Skrulls didn't have cancer and their HF was replacing cells that didn't need replacing.  They got so big that they basically blew up.

In the end the Doc wasn't so smart and DP went through the extra trouble of taking out all the skrulls.  He was initially supposed to just up load some info to fury containing info on taking out the Skrull queen.  But for some reason Fury didn't get that info.


*Spoiler*: _Guess who did?_ 



Dun Dun Dun!!!  
Osborn







Posted this in the wrong thread earlier.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

still not the right thread


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> still not the right thread



How is this one not the right thread?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

it's an SI tie-in


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it's an SI tie-in



Hmm, good point.  Should I bother posting it a 3rd time?  Maybe delete the other two?  Is Deadpool awesome enough to have 3 post about him in 3 different topics on the exact same thing?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2008)

*Is confused*

Uh, wut is that?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 8, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Hmm, good point.  Should I bother posting it a 3rd time?  Maybe delete the other two?  Is Deadpool awesome enough to have 3 post about him in 3 different topics on the exact same thing?


Post it everywhere, even in the Batman RIP thread. It's not like anybody mods this place. >_>


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> *Is confused*
> 
> Uh, wut is that?



the pokemon WYNAUT

I was responding "why not?"


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

Orson Randall & The Death Queen Of California was really, really good imho.  Now I fucking DEMAND an ongoing about Orson


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

Twelve #8 is like the others, a slow yet steady telling of each character's story and why they do what they do. A few shots to please the kids with Black Widow wearing very little clothing.
I'm really interest in why Phantom Reporter shoots Blue Blade now.


Spider-Girl is currently one of Marvel's best titles. It blows the pants off the Ultimateverse

But that's my opinion, you're free to disagree but if you do then you are wrong


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

I really should get around to The Twelve since I'm a JMS fan


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

oh and by pure coincidence I just found this on newsarama




*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #112 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I would think you would never touch something called Brand New May on principle


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

It's related in name ONLY


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Britain & MI:13 #6 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 10, 2008)

The whole idea of vampires living cladestinely in the Marvel-verse and is only mentioned when Blade is around makes me lol some more


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2008)

I like that Russian dog that Rider met. Cosmo is cool.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 11, 2008)

Marvel Adventures Avengers. Wherein Peter makes a sandwich and gives Odin a tour, Storm and Thor are a secret couple, and the Hulk eats pizza.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 11, 2008)

and everyone knows peter's identity.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 11, 2008)

Yesss thank you for the Daredevil preview. And although the art is consistent and good Clay's Dakota looked better


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2008)

Invincible Iron Man was great this week, hell of a premier arc


----------



## Deviate (Oct 12, 2008)

The new Mighty Avengers team. I don't like it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> The new Mighty Avengers team. I don't like it.



oh HELL NO!

1st whats the Scarlet BITCH doing their

Second why is  herc their


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

Herc is awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Herc is awesome



yes he is , but he shouldn't be on the same team as iron man unless ur ignoring every thing Herc's been doing since the Civil war


iam really pissed about wanda, she should be dead, or hiding on her mountain for what she did


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

Deviate said:


> The new Mighty Avengers team. I don't like it.



Is that supposed to be Hulk or Hulkling? Haven't they learned putting Hulk on your team doesn't work.

Herc already has a team.

Why would anyone ever want Scarlet Witch on the Avengers?

What was wrong with the old Mighty Avengers? They had plenty of heavy hitters and could stand up to anyone.


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2008)

I like Wanda being on the team. She should be getting a truck-load of medals for ending the mutant epidemic single-handedly. She's the only one that's done something truly heroic on that whole team, besides Hercules of course.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I like Wanda being on the team. She should be getting a truck-load of medals for ending the mutant epidemic single-handedly. She's the only one that's done something truly heroic on that whole team, besides Hercules of course.



MutantPhobe Take ur hate speak some where else


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> What was wrong with the old Mighty Avengers? They had plenty of heavy hitters and could stand up to anyone.



EXCEPT THE NEW AVENGERS


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

Who really could stand up to the manliness of Bendis' Luke Cage. 

New Avengers had Dr. Strange. He solos the mighty Avengers. But Mighty could probably take the rest of them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Who really could stand up to the manliness of Bendis' Luke Cage.
> 
> New Avengers had Dr. Strange. He solos the mighty Avengers. But Mighty could probably take the rest of them.



but thats why the new avengers were cool, they werent all redicuilsly over powered


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah that's why I loved New Avengers. Most of them were street level, but they could go toe to toe with anyone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Yeah that's why I loved New Avengers. Most of them were street level, but they could go toe to toe with anyone.



to me they were the real avengers as soon as cage said "Were the Avengers cause Cap said we were"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you even reading the same comic? Bendis' Dr. Strange is like Extremis, he's just there as a deus ex machina (sp?)

He's useless unless the rest of the team is going to get screwed. Unless of course you're talking about Avenger/Invaders where the New Invaders minus Strange can easily match the Mighty Avengers

And another kitten dies


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Are you even reading the same comic? Bendis' Dr. Strange is like Extremis, he's just there as a deus ex machina (sp?)
> 
> He's useless unless the rest of the team is going to get screwed. Unless of course you're talking about Avenger/Invaders where the New Invaders minus Strange can easily match the Mighty Avengers
> 
> And another kitten dies



Strange has always been a Deus Ex Machina when featured out side his own series


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

I knew Wanda was returning, but putting her in an avenger team? No wonder there any other mutants..
And they put two Young Avengers in the team. At least the size changer isn't a pym.
But I se great lulz when Wanda catches VisionII trying to make out with Cassie

Herc and Hulk do not work. One tried to conquer the world Maddison Square Garden and the other is too awesome on his own


----------



## mow (Oct 12, 2008)

heh. did anyone actually have hopes for this sludge? MA is everything an avengers team should not be. since the get go. and the fact you've got 4 more avengers teams adds to the inanity of the entire damn spectacle.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

I had hopes for Wanda on acount of the Young Avengers.


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2008)

lol

Half the Young Avengers get on the team, but not the queers and the black guy. Coincidence? MA is racist.

I guess the New Avengers will adopt some New Warriors as well, or maybe one or two from the Order. Time to elevate the nobodies it seems.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the idea of the Mighty Avengers. In a grittier non-lame Marvel Universe, having a government sponsored super team of the most powerful guys on the planet would be quite cool, especially with the variance of powers and abilities the MA represented- if they were written better and in a slightly darker tone, it could have gone places.

This new lineup looks interesting- is the guy with the gun Hank Pym? If so- thats quite cool, what with the retro sci-fi space adventurer theme thing going on.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> probably


Probably?

Anywhoo, this is why I hate Quesada/Bendis. When I see an Avenges roster containing IM, Herc, Scarlet Witch, Jocasta and Vision, I should think, "classic ... neat." Instead, I think, " ... ."


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

jocasta and Vision II is kinda redundant.
Like Hulk and Herc.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to give Slott the benefit of the doubt until I actually read this. But this combination of characters....

Why Hulk and Wanda? Both being villains (in the Marvel-verses' public eye) in previous crossover events.

Why the fuck is Herc there? Pak is handling him really well in his own book.

The rest I don't care about. Except I know that anyone who is a fan of Young Avengers would want to know why half the team got 'promoted' to Avengers status.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2008)

I swear the lineup of New Avengers was picked by darts


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I swear the lineup of New Avengers was picked by darts



thats how all the teams should be picked its more exciting that way


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 12, 2008)

It's gonna be short termed. Cassie and Vision are going to be called back to the YA as soon as it starts again so they can have a "return of the Kang" thing going on.


----------



## shit (Oct 12, 2008)

Iron Lad should be a permanent character and YA should be able to just be on their own sort of like the X-Men for a while. I should learn to respect them before they become Avengers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I swear the lineup of New Avengers was picked by darts



Don't insult darts


----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2008)

Its Mighty Avengers, btw.

New Avengers stay the same. Except Captain America is the new leader and Iron Fist is out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Its Mighty Avengers, btw.
> 
> New Avengers stay the same. Except Captain America is the new leader and Iron Fist is out.



that is both good and bad news at the same time

iam pissed danny's getting screwed 

but ...u know its cap!


----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm basing this off a cam shot of a supposed NA cover after SI. It could be fake...


----------



## mow (Oct 13, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I like the idea of the Mighty Avengers. In a grittier non-lame Marvel Universe, having a government sponsored super team of the most powerful guys on the planet would be quite cool, especially with the variance of powers and abilities the MA represented- if they were written better and in a slightly darker tone, it could have gone places.
> 
> This new lineup looks interesting- is the guy with the gun Hank Pym? If so- thats quite cool, what with the retro sci-fi space adventurer theme thing going on.



as always, idea is alright, but excution always fails miserably.

and wtf man. hank pym and cool in one sentence? i demand a section ban for GL!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 13, 2008)

mow said:


> hank pym and cool in one sentence?




Pym makes beating your wife seem cool.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2008)

only if Pym is the wife.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to be in the Hank Pym school for pimps, but I got kicked out for opening a door for a lady


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 13, 2008)

I got kicked for not being a closet furry. Fucking furries 

Mighty Avengers line up...is still ass, but at least Bendis isn't writing them.

Who decided that the Avenger's concept could hold multiple books aloft? X-Men can do it (or could do it I should say...M-Day) because there was always meant to be a community of Mutants. And that's all the requirements to join were really.

Avengers are meant to be the best of the best. Earth's Mightiest heroes joined together. New Avengers was meant to slim down the concept, since before dissembled everyone and their momma got on the team. It was ass, and thus Bendis was allowed to shrink it down to a manageable and valid team.

But it seems like we took 5 steps back after Civil War, and instead of having one team of the greatest, we have two teams full of Mediocre. And once again it is a clusterfuck of people, since most of the time the teams work together anyways...I wish I was fucking kidding 

It's ass, in every sense of the word. Dark Reign is meant to describe the dark age of Marvel in both a story sense, and a creative sense I am sure.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2008)

^ If the Savage Land debocle is any indication, it looks like you're right. Wonderman, Ms Marvel, Iron Fist, Wasp, and Echo might as well not have even been there. Old New Avengers (oxymoron) was the way to go. Too many nobodies got in on it and screwed up New Avengers. Mighty Avengers saw their downfall in Ms Marvel and Wonderman, both of whom should die soon.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm curious if Danny will survive the current Iron Fist arc, I mean he got the shit beat out of him in 3 pages


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Its Mighty Avengers, btw.
> 
> *New Avengers stay the same. Except Captain America is the new leader* and Iron Fist is out.


 I'm not liking this at all. I know it's tradition for Captain America to lead the Avengers but come on. Bucky is barely learning the ropes. Why put him in charge?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

cause he has a gun


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 13, 2008)

Cuz he's white?

Who the hell wants to follow a black man into battle? BA DUM TISH!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> cause he has a gun


 The only person that fears Bucky's gun is Crossbones. 


NeoDMC said:


> Cuz he's white?
> 
> Who the hell wants to follow a black man into battle? BA DUM TISH!


As of now, Luke Cage >>>>>>> Bucky in terms of leadership.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2008)

cause he sells and NA don't, even pumping peter and wolverine in the mix


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope Wolverine quits the Avengers after SI. Overexposure of the character has made me hat him. Spidey should leave too.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2008)

NA is the only thing Spidey has going for him that's halfway interesting, besides maybe Anti-Venom.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> NA is the only thing Spidey has going for him that's halfway interesting, besides maybe Anti-Venom.



i agree besides  Spidey and wolverien are  marvels 2 most popular characters...they should be avengers


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

Spider-Girl got axed


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2008)

lol @ Quesada. He's in his period again.

Remember him sulking about "if that many people wanted married peter, then I expect spider girl issues to go up"?


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2008)

Wrote DeFalco, “To those who predicted that Spider-Girl would never last, you were right. (You were off by a little over 11 years, but you were right.)”

Bitter much?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 13, 2008)

If we are to believe that cover; Bucky, Luke Cage, Wolverine, Spider-Man, and Ronin are on the NA.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

oh of course he is, he's spent the entire decade grooming MC2verse.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Spider-Girl got axed


I never read that book anyways... meh


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

I read a couple of the digests and a few of the satellites when I was at Borders, it was an alright series, reminded me a little bit of USM but with, you know tits.


----------



## shit (Oct 13, 2008)

I read some of the original Spidergirl when it first came out. The only thing that struck me was how God awful the art was. It got better, but my interest wained into nothingness very quickly. Haven't picked it up in a decade. Can't say I care it's gone.

*pours one out*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> ^ If the Savage Land debocle is any indication, it looks like you're right. Wonderman, Ms Marvel, Iron Fist, Wasp, and Echo might as well not have even been there. Old New Avengers (oxymoron) was the way to go. Too many nobodies got in on it and screwed up New Avengers. Mighty Avengers saw their downfall in Ms Marvel and Wonderman, both of whom should die soon.



New Avengers was always terrible.

Always.

Do not disagree with me

It sucked 100% of the time



Kilowog said:


> I'm curious if Danny will survive the current Iron Fist arc, I mean he got the shit beat out of him in 3 pages



lol @ someone dying



Zen-aku said:


> i agree besides  Spidey and wolverien are  marvels 2 most popular characters...they should be avengers



They should go die in a fire. 



Kilowog said:


> Spider-Girl got axed



quesada should go die in a fire



Juggalo said:


> Wrote DeFalco, ?To those who predicted that Spider-Girl would never last, you were right. (You were off by a little over 11 years, but you were right.)?
> 
> Bitter much?



Spider-Girl > Ultimateverse



Juggalo said:


> I read some of the original Spidergirl when it first came out. The only thing that struck me was how God awful the art was. It got better, but my interest wained into nothingness very quickly. Haven't picked it up in a decade. Can't say I care it's gone.
> 
> *pours one out*



It started off bad but since the reboot, I'd say it has picked up really nicely


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm guessing Iron Fist is off the team because he has his own team in his book (the champions of the seven cities or whatever it is).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2008)

Wolverine is on fifteen different teams but that doesn't stop him


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2008)

He's not even a Skrull yet. And heck, they could have used that (along with a soft retcon) to make sense of his virtual omnipresence.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 13, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He's not even a Skrull yet. And heck, they could have used that (along with a soft retcon) to make sense of his virtual omnipresence.



They could have had an awesome retcon with that actually.

A group of covert skrull monitoring "Wolverine" and replacing him with a fresh clone every time he's killed by something that he "miraculously healed from" (Nitro, etc).


----------



## ChaochroX (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, sorry to be off topic but i was just wondering if Amazing SM was worth picking up again. I kinda stopped reading it after all that BND nonsense and was just wondering if it had gotten better.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

only grab the current arc if you're a fan of the Thunderbolts


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> New Avengers was always terrible.
> 
> Always.
> 
> ...



God ur  spitefull


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

it's we love and hate OLPP


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> God ur  spitefull



god ur a noob in teh comic seciton


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

Marvel is taking everything good that is about Spider-Man and erasing it, forcing anyone who wants to read a Spider book into reading ASM (or Zoo Books).

I don't know...maybe it's because I have a soft spot for DeFalco despite the heat he usually takes.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

Did DeFalco do anything really drastic during his tenure?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

Some people credit DeFalco with the way comics in the 90's were done.

Technically this led to a boom for Marvel in sells. But this led to 90's comics... and despite a few glowing moments, 90's comics sucked. Oh, and he got fired from this job.

I think alot of people blame DeFalco for what Bob Harras did though.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 14, 2008)

DeFalco is okay, but he was the one who made the misconception that Juggernaut needed his force field on 24/7 to be invincible.  He also labeled Juggs a mutant in one of the Thor issues.

Overall I liked the issues he did work on though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

That's nothing compared with letting a known hentai artist draw the cover for a team that largely consists of females

EDIT: I just checked and the artist, Sana Takeda, is a *chick*. Holy crap


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 14, 2008)

Edit:  Nvrmind, I think I know what you are talking about.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not going to post the cover because I know your bastards will start fapping over it


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 14, 2008)

heroes for hire cover?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

<shrug> no Editor is perfect. I just don't like Editors who are heavy handed with writers. Joe Q. is ok, he gets controlling sometimes but most of the time he lets writers have their glory so long as it is away from his precious New York. Which is why Morrison got a big boot up his ass, when he tried something good. Joe Quesada, will be seen as a good Editor when his time is done. This is because despite some errors on his part, be it choices for storylines and writers for certain books. He has succeeded in making the stand alone titles of Marvel seem greater than ever. The collective Marvel Universe is stagnant but the ongoings are gold.

Thor
Iron Fist
Hercules
Captain America
Iron Man
Daredevil
Nova(shrug)

It isn't that these books weren't popular before, but this is a great time to be fans of these characters, because they have been revitalized and reinvented and are once again intresting, and relevant.

But his dislike of cosmic marvel is really unforgivable. It would be like if someone in DC said they didn't like the Green Lantern Corps so had it completely destoryed all save for one...OH WAIT


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

There's such a thing as too much freedom. Joe Quesada is the exact reason why Marvel is such a continuity screw-up right now

And I'm not even talking about James Howlett and his omnipresence


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

Like I said, Marvel as a Universe is crap, but the standalone books are gold. Note that I didn't put team books in that list, because they aren't that good because team books rely on continuity to be good, and Joe Q. has made that nearly impossible.

It isn't just the editors, Joe Q needs to see a mistake and say "WTF?" not just "eh we can retcon". It is lazy and in the end makes sales not as good as they "could" be. 

Oh and schwing!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

I am of the opinion that *ANYONE* that has a solo book *SHOULD NOT* be on a team

The best example is Back in Black Spidey. In between his adventures in Sensational, Friendly-Neighbourhood and Amazing, he was also on NA. From that, one can assume that he really doesn't care about Aunt May getting shot

Daredevil and Thor are both good because they're not on any teams so they don't get written like wankers in the team book (no-one will praise Bendis for his characterizations on MA or NA). Wolverine I can tolerate if he stuck purely with the X-groups (X-Force, Uncanny etc etc) and not make an appearance in every team and mini that gets released (did he _really_ need to be in Namor's mini? Penance's mini (and on that subject, did Penance even need a mini? It only made TBolts a even bigger clusterfcuk) New Warriors? Spider-Man?)

God Hercules is going to blow now that he's going to be on the MA, same with Capt.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm still waiting for someone to shop that pic so the girls are topless and the tentacles are penises...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

iron-man sux dix


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

You can say dick on the internet, your Mom isn't going to find out.

I know cuz she is too busy getting fucked by me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

......................Yahtzee?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

The internet is getting too small


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

omlpp! - 1
NeoDMC - 0


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2008)

It's true.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> New Avengers was always terrible.
> 
> Always.
> 
> ...




Maybe it sucked as an Avengers book, but I enjoyed the early interactions between the original NA members. Cage and Peter, in my opinion, were really written well in the first few issues of NA. I just like to pretend that NA is really 'Marvel Team-Up'. 

What fucked that series, for me, was Sentry.  Even if you ignore Sentry, another fuck up was breaking the team up so soon after Dissembled to make room for Civil War.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

I can grant that the first few issues were passable but it officially went down south when Wolverine was in the book. Sentry on the team just help direct things in that area


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 14, 2008)

What's up with Ghostrider? No one ever mentions his book. Does it really suck? Is his book just irrelevant? Personally, I've never card to read them, just wondering how everyone else feels.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, from what I understand, the "Spirit of Vengeance" has been retconned into the "Angel of Vengeance".


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I am of the opinion that *ANYONE* that has a solo book *SHOULD NOT* be on a team



LOL DC explains away why Robin is not only in his own monthly, but also in TT and most of the Bat books by saying that Robin spends his weekends with the Titans


----------



## Gooba (Oct 14, 2008)

I really hope that Herc will be the one spot of good on that team, like he was with Civil War.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> LOL DC explains away why Robin is not only in his own monthly, but also in TT and most of the Bat books by saying that Robin spends his weekends with the Titans



I knew I loved reading Robin and TT despite hating DC for a good reason.  

Is....is it really so hard for sensible formulas to be known by the big boys these days?  I mean, I know comics are art and art is not somthing that should be formulaic, but unless you have a groundbreaking idea or something new, there should be a skeleton for things.  Charcters fall into categories these days.  You want to shift them, atleast know what they are, were, and what you want them to be.  

Maybe someone just hasn't made it yet, because noone wants to admit that there are 'rules' to creating these worlds.  Ah who knows....maybe I just found something to do today.  Oh wait, gonna be too busy respeccing with 3.0 out!


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 14, 2008)

another shitty week.. What's up with that?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

we get the new Captain Britain this week


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 14, 2008)

The last book of New Ways to Die comes out as well as War Machine: Weapon of Shield.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

also UO #5


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

Are any of the Ultimate annuals coming out tomorrow?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

no **


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

dammit


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cap Annual - TWO WEEKS
Spidey Annual - SAME AS ABOVE
Hulk Annual - DECEMBER


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 14, 2008)

> Genius (in training) wants to know:
> 
> Joe, I love Jeph Loeb. Everything he touches is golden. HULK and ULTIMATES 3 are both so much fun! So when are you teaming up with him?
> 
> ...



Preview for Hulk #7

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shit (Oct 14, 2008)

A genius in training is a dumbass in actuality.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

Joe Fixit 

Loeb


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Joe Fixit
> 
> Loeb



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2008)

I want to kill that so called 'Genius in training'


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 15, 2008)

A person that likes Loeb that much should not have been able to make those sentences coherent.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree, this guy is obviously a troll.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

or he could be a plant


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> or he could be a plant




*Spoiler*: _or he could be a plant troll_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

**


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

Thor lovers:

Next week we get a one-shot about Thor beating down the Egyptian gods, and the week after he we get the conclusion of SI: Thor AND the long awaited Thor #11


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 15, 2008)

and why did the egyptians incur his wrath?


----------



## shit (Oct 15, 2008)

Thor got bored. You wouldn't like Thor when he gets bored.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

Because the Egyptians SAID THEE NAY!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

What do you get when a Nordic God is pissed and you have noone that can take it to exist...

(in the tune of bicycle)

raaaacism.  raaaacism.

On the real side, though.   When does this happen?  Or is this a real life standalone?  If so, can't we ...ignore it aside from seeing Thor dish out the law.  You know.  be a lawbringer or something.

...has marvel even had things using Egyptian Gods?  I can't recall.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2008)

An Egyptian was one of the main players in Thanos: The End


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2008)

Pharaoh Akenaten, who also killed several prominent pantheon gods on Earth.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

January is the month of Marko Djurdjevic, here's a badass cover he did for January's Daredevil


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2008)

One in the skull has to sting a lot.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

Juggalo is the spawn of satan

he/she/it/slit/shim has just gotten the 6,666th reply


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Juggalo is the spawn of satan
> 
> he/she/it/slit/shim has just gotten the 6,666th reply



He.

And on my screen it shows me with the 6667th and you with the 6666th with your Daredevil pic.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

I said "REPLY" genius  that's what shows up in the forum


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

also lol I just realized the 6,666th POST was about DareDEVIL


----------



## shit (Oct 16, 2008)

Details.  I suck at those.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Thor: Truth of History one-shot preview_


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 17, 2008)

^That's my kind of Thor.


----------



## shit (Oct 17, 2008)

Volstagg, you godly fatty.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 18, 2008)

How does Volstagg still stay alive?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How does Volstagg still stay alive?



just cause hes fat dosnet mean hes not a bad ass


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> How does Volstagg still stay alive?



he eats those he kills and thus gains their strength but none of the cholesterol


----------



## Deviate (Oct 18, 2008)

I read Bolthole as Butthole at first, lol.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 21, 2008)

---edit-------


----------



## Deviate (Oct 21, 2008)

> You know who was most shocked about Don Cheadle being cast as Jim Rhodes? The previous one, Terrence Howard. "It was the surprise of a lifetime. There was no explanation. [The contract] just ... up and vanished. I read something in the trades implicating that it was about money or something, but apparently the contracts that we write and sign aren't worth the paper that they're printed on, sometimes. Promises aren't kept, and good faith negotiations aren't always held up." You can hear the whole interview on NPR.



I actually really liked Terrence Howard as Jim Rhodes...


----------



## WarriorS (Oct 21, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I actually really liked Terrence Howard as Jim Rhodes...



Oh, _fuck you_ Marvel. You had Jim Rhodes _in the flesh_, and you just _drop_ him? That's like Warner Bros dropping Michael Cain or Gary Oldman. Fucking criminal.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2008)

Deviate said:


> I actually really liked Terrence Howard as Jim Rhodes...



Everyone did, he helped shape the movie


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 22, 2008)

Ummm....WTF?

Why would they do that? I mean no offense to Cheadle, but I don't really picture him when I think of Rhodes. In fact one of the only things I did like about Iron Man was that all the actors seemed to be right for their parts. Minus what I felt was lacking in the storyline, I did feel that these people were the characters.

But I heard they wanted to make War Machine a villain so it isn't like they aren't already fucking up.


----------



## mow (Oct 22, 2008)

actually the director confirmed  that they will be turning Tony into an alcoholic and having WM given a much more active role due to that. War machine as a villain makes no utter sense and if they do it the movie will be Marvel's Catwoman


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

mow said:


> actually the director confirmed  that they will be turning Tony into an alcoholic and having WM given a much more active role due to that. War machine as a villain makes no utter sense and *if they do it the movie will be Marvel's Catwoman*



wasn't that elektra?


----------



## mow (Oct 22, 2008)

NEVER UTTER THAT WORD. HELLSPAWN MATE TO IT'S RING


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2008)

Ele..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ctro


----------



## mow (Oct 22, 2008)

Joseph Loeb III


Link 3

oh baaaaaaaaaaaanhammmmmer


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2008)

FUCK YES MARVEL
FUCK YES BRUBAKER

FUCK YES




BATROC


----------



## WarriorS (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, you almost got me kicked out of a university library for bursting into laughter.

Brubaker is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 22, 2008)

mow said:


> Joseph Loeb III
> 
> 
> Link 3
> ...



This is actually not news for me 

It should be pretty awesome if they get good enough script and actors.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 22, 2008)

mow said:


> NEVER UTTER THAT WORD. HELLSPAWN MATE TO IT'S RING



How about "Elektra Complex?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Am I the only one who really likes Bartoc, albeit for the wrong reasons. That has got to be, IMO, the most unintentional lulzy character ever.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2008)

lol french people


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bartoc is epic lulz man, have you seen this? 
Mod


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2008)

The more I read from Brubaker, the more I'm willing to let him tkae me up the rump as well. DD #112 was just great, while Cap #43 was pretty nice as well, setting up (was that the finger of the Mandarin or something?)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2008)

He brought back Batroc.

I haven't laughed this hard in awhile.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

am i the only person hear that reads True believers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

I read the first, or first two issues, of True Believers. It didn't suck but it didn't keep my interest enough to see why Reed Richards was taking a police mug-shot.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes.

Hulk 07 - Boring. Moon Knight? Really?

New Warriors - Boring, as always.

New Avengers - The origin of the Hood's hood. Why didn't Dr. Strange pick up on this?

Spider-Man - Did New Ways to Die end and I didn't know? Either way, nice character building for Flash. Flash is always getting fucked over.

Thor one shot - Nice. I really love seeing this Thor again. Marvel is really spreading the love to Thor fans these days.

Daredevil - Decent. I know this is just another build up issue.

Cap - I'm really liking this new arc.

X-Men Legacy - Daken got laid.


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Yes.
> 
> Hulk 07 - Boring. Moon Knight? Really?
> 
> ...



Yes NWtD ended. I'd spoil it for you, but since it's the first decent arc in a long while of pure shit for Spidey, you really should read the end.

Also Spider-Man SI sucked, as expected. An extra twinge of suck was added since they teased someone might die in this ish but, of course, no one does. I hate all these characters.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Spider-Man - Did New Ways to Die end and I didn't know? Either way, nice character building for Flash. Flash is always getting fucked over.


Yeah. I'm glad that they finally made a decent military oriented comic without it getting all cheesy and overly patriotic. And yes, Flash got fucked over twice in that story. Being a "one pump chump" is a hell of a way to get a nickname. lol


Juggalo said:


> Also Spider-Man SI sucked, as expected. An extra twinge of suck was added since they teased someone might die in this ish but, of course, no one does. I hate all these characters.


SI: Spidey was basically a Jackpot appreciation story.


----------



## shit (Oct 23, 2008)

It's too bad I don't appreciate Jackpot. If that's really Mary Jane, she can dai and I'll take Mephisto to Vegas and buy him a handjob.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2008)

bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Yes.
> 
> Hulk 07 - Boring. Moon Knight? Really?
> 
> ...



their is a reason while hes loosing his job

[and new warriors is really good right now]


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2008)

> Yes NWtD ended. I'd spoil it for you, but since it's the first decent arc in a long while of pure shit for Spidey, you really should read the end.



I actually 'went to my local comic book store' and 'bought' that issue. It was a great end to the only great arc to BND. Whats up with Harry and all those Chinese people?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 24, 2008)

Er, Strange did pick up on Hood's hood.  During the big Hood-vs.-New-Avengers melee Strange says something like "do you know what forces you're dealing with?" in reference to Hood's demonic powers.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Thor #11 preview_


----------



## Deviate (Oct 24, 2008)

JMS' Thor continues to impress me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know why, but I could never really get into Thor. 616 Thor I mean, pre-Lobe Ultimate Thor was an instant fav for me.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

It's about time Thor #11 popped up. Last issue was in July I think.



			
				LIL MO said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but I could never really get into Thor. 616 Thor I mean, pre-Lobe Ultimate Thor was an instant fav for me.



Same here. Pre Loeb Ultimate Thor kicked ass. Loeb Thor=616 Thor on roids+crack.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

crackeroids?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, it's an epidemic in the superhero community.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Especially when drawn by Joe Mad. If you compare Captain America from Ultimates 1 (or 2 or anythine else Ultimate) to U3 he's freakin huge.


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Just read New Warriors. It was awesome. New arc dispenses with the boring and gets with the whacky future. It's like a "what if" book. I love those. Hopefully this has a twist or six in store.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

I kinda liked New Warriors up until the point where Night Thrasher was revealed to be Night Thrasher's little brother. Then it just got more boring...


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Since I never cared who NT was to begin with, I wasn't affected. I only bought them sporadically until recently.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't even know who NT was, but after that issue it just became "meh" in my eyes, plus that "wind" chick from New X-Men should have died when she jumped in the mix of a superhero fight with no powers. I really hate her... a lot.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Crackeroids Victim


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

I know. 

He used to be so awesome, and non-Olde English speaking.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

616 Thor >>>>>>>>(infinite)>>>>>>> Ultimate Thor

that is just a plain fact like how the sky is blue and water is wet


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Millar Ultimate Thor >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>616 Thor >>>>>>>>(infinite)>>>>>>> Loeb Ultimate Thor
> 
> that is just a plain fact like how the sky is blue and water is wet


This man speaks much truthiness


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL, yes he does.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

He's also a pedo


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes. Yes he is. 

Like you wouldn't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

Except I'm not that much older than Valkyrie

Unlike Pym


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Wasn't 616 Pym bangin a college chick too? Their all pedos really.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2008)

He was taught by Wolverine


----------



## shit (Oct 24, 2008)

Wolverine is the ultimate pedo. At least before he got his memories back he could use the excuse that he only felt like a twenty-something. That's still no excuse, but it was something.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 24, 2008)

Wolverine bangs chicks 10x younger than he is. With no rubbers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cause he can't get STDs.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> This man speaks much truthiness



that's just plain wrong.  seriously Walter Simonson's Thor was seriously the *most epic thing I've EVER read from Marvel ever*, and JMS' current Thor book is as good as Captain America imho.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

So you don't speak truthiness?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

my original statement was correct, twas your revision that was filled with lies.

oh yeah and Jurgen's Thor vol. 2 was also pretty good.

though Simonson is the king, finally got up to Skurge's death which was FUCKING EPIC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> my original statement was correct, twas your revision that was filled with lies.


 


Kilowog said:


> oh yeah and Jurgen's Thor vol. 2 was also pretty good.
> 
> though Simonson is the king, finally got up to Skurge's death which was FUCKING EPIC


These facts mean nothing to me.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, that's Skurge.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

which is why I *MUST* get my hands on God-Sized when it comes out


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The more I read from Brubaker, the more I'm willing to let him tkae me up the rump as well. DD #112 was just great, while Cap #43 was pretty nice as well, setting up (was that the finger of the Mandarin or something?)



He spoke of some leader. It could be Mandarin or maybe even The Yellow Claw.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm really taking a shine to She-Hulk. I like the art and general dialogue

Also <3 @ Thundra X She-Hulk


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)

Thundra X She-Hulk?...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Read She-Hulk #34


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

who knew something cool could have come out of Red Hulk?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

The lasers is pleased that you are referring to the book as Red Hulk instead of the name that Low-ebb calls it


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else think Mutant Zero from The Initiative is Jean Grey/a Jean Grey clone?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

Madelyne Pryor. . .

But then Red Queen may dispute that.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought Bruce was locked up in a cell. I understand they let him out to fight red hulk. He beat red hulk, but they let red hulk go, despite him murdering and causing massive destruction. For some reason, Bruce goes to Vegas. He inexplicably turns into Joe Fixit. For no apparent reason, there are a pack of Wendigos in a casino in Vegas. They fight. Hulk Smash. Then Moon Knight decides to show up. They fight. Hulk smash. Then Ms marvel and Sentry show up. Story ends. Meanwhile Red hulk, whom we still don't know the identity of, decides to grab a beer. Three super women show up. They fight. Red hulk smash.

I mean come on. Seriously. I can't even be mad at Loeb anymore. I'm mad at the higher ups at Marvel that let this shit to continue. Quite frankly, I'm astonished that Hulk is consistently one of the top sellers. You'd think after seven incredibly lousy issues, people would get a hint. 

Unless they buy it for Audrey Loeb's one-page comic strip at the the end of each issue that is vastly more sensible than anything her father has written lately.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sticking with my original theory that after WWH, all the other hulk personallities jumped him in his sleep, gang raped and murdered him and are now back to switching between control.


oh and rocklee, "no one was killed during the hulk incident"


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

What r u talkin about. Wasn't abomination killed. Didn't red Hulk kill a wendigo.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

oh, I thought you talking about "GRULK" 

oh and Hickman (guy who is doing secret warriors), has stated he is going out of his way to make the marvel "spyverse" as complex as he possibly can, here is a flowchart:


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, sorry. I see what happened. It's worded a little crazy.


----------



## Segan (Oct 27, 2008)

So, Red Hulk is actually selling well, I hear?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

guess who is still canon


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> So, Red Hulk is actually selling well, I hear?



Quite well despite it's lackluster content.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> guess who is still canon




This makes me really happy. As much as I hated the Clone Saga, I actually liked Ben Reilly. He was really never taken out of canon though. He just isn't mentioned as much as the other people that have died in Spider-Man's life. I believe the last time there was any mention of Ben was during the Back in Black arc in Sensational.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

no I mean post OMD canon


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2008)

Storm looks like she is just sniffed Ben's BO and she is not liking.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminds me of that Spider-Man/X-Men game I had for Super Nintendo.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2008)

That or Spider-man's just altering his costume again.

Or the artist is altering his costume again


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

*I just got the OHOTMU from 1989. The old times make me LOL again.* HAHAHAHA. I didn't even realize Slug was in New Avengers #46. 





*I dare you to stand there and tell me this doesn't like Whoopi Goldberg.*


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2008)

GBig G's expression = GOLD.

"oh shit son im gonna be schooled now!"


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Reminds me of that Spider-Man/X-Men game I had for Super Nintendo.



You mean Maximum Carnage? That was for Sega Genesis tho...

Speaking of Carnage, I thought that was Carnage in Killo's pic. Where'd you guys get Ben Reilly? I must be having a slow moment.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2008)

The costume.


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The costume.



Ohhhhh I see it now. I almost remember that. 90's style


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> You mean Maximum Carnage? That was for Sega Genesis tho...



nah, it was this:



I had it for SNES


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> nah, it was this:
> 
> 
> 
> I had it for SNES



Never saw that one.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 27, 2008)

Maximum Carnage was also for the SNES


----------



## ZEB (Oct 27, 2008)

i still love spiderman!!!

love the pic rocklee0036 wow lol add me thx


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> That or Spider-man's just altering his costume again.
> 
> Or the artist is altering his costume again



no


quesada said that was ben


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got something here that pretty damn special

And every fan of Marvel comics has been waiting for this scene

*Spoiler*: _Holy Fucking Shit_ 


















;_;

more later *wink wink*


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that the new issue of Thor?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

if it;s the new issue, it's likely the end of it

for those curious, here is the beginning



Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Thor #11 preview_


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Maximum Carnage was also for the SNES



Oh. I'm hardly ever right it seems...

I beat it once. That game was hard as all hell, especially Carnage, that cheap shit. I think I had to break down and use the Genie just on that fucker.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I thought. So then what is that?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

What else could it be really? although its not the entire end


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> What else could it be really? although its not the entire end



The end of SI?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, different artist. Yu does SI. That's Coipel's work.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

now that was intentional wasn't it? you can admit it juggalo


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> now that was intentional wasn't it? you can admit it juggalo



You guys are keeping secrets just to make me look foolish, aren't you? 

But yes, I admit that I speak without thinking somet all the time.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Cant read any of the first thor images posted. My eyes are shitty!


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

DAMN YOU PHOTOBUCKET!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

they come out giant sized if you set the images to "1 megabyte size", anything less is too small to read


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

no it happened because each image is over a meg


found solution



might want to get some tissues


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 27, 2008)

ahhhhhh. That's much better. pek


A much more fitting end than Loeb's Fallen Son.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Bringing back Ben Reilliy is a big mistake. Let him rest ffs

Also lol @ Carnage in the BG


----------



## shit (Oct 27, 2008)

God damn the liberal media. 

And Loki at the end was very strange. Didn't expect s/he to wanna pay her/his respects.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> ahhhhhh. That's much better. pek
> 
> 
> A much more fitting end than Loeb's Fallen Son.



this is coming form some one that liked "Fallen son"  That was soo much more full filing then most of it


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Zen, we all know you love everything from Marvel


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bringing back Ben Reilliy is a big mistake. Let him rest ffs
> 
> Also lol @ Carnage in the BG


X-Men/Spider-Man is a retrospective mini

like #1 would be about the old school stan lee era, and #4 would be a modern team up and everything in between


Juggalo said:


> God damn the liberal media.
> 
> And Loki at the end was very strange. Didn't expect s/he to wanna pay her/his respects.



I've never seen Loki as truly evil, just an amoral jackass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

As someone that is not American, I nearly laughed reading that


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Zen, we all know you love everything from Marvel



not true, 

Hulk sucks currently, ive always hated black panther and think his marriage to storm is a abomination, aside form Torch i am not all that fond of F4, and i wish the sentry would die or get thrown into limbo or some thing as  soon as possible


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Stop lying, you love everything Marvel releases


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuckin awesome! Now someone tell me why Thor is brawling in SI When he can knock out the entire country's communications system?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

he gave his stick/hamemr to Beta Ray Bill BEFORE the skrull arrived


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop lying, you love everything Marvel releases



i love every thing X-men related i dont love every thing marvel related theirs a difference


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

honestly zen, why do you hate the english language so much?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

the better question would be why the Marvel thread seems to be a haven for the people who know nothing about signature rules


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he gave his stick/hamemr to Beta Ray Bill BEFORE the skrull arrived



Then he took it back. Problem solved.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

which will be Issue 3


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

are you taking stupid pills or something?

he gets it back at the beginning of the *LAST ISSUE* of course problem is solved


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Kilowog, stop embarrassing yourself. I'm the forum's resident angry little comic nerd


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Kilowog, stop embarrassing yourself. I'm the forum's resident angry little comic nerd



yeah Killowog ur are leader we look to use for guidance


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2008)

Zen, I want your manhood in my mouth


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Zen, I want your manhood in my mouth



uhhh thanks....


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2008)

I just read the first issue of the Initiative and I am pissed at all of you guys for not telling me how awesome this book is  + =


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I just read the first issue of the Initiative and I am pissed at all of you guys for not telling me how awesome this book is  + =



u never asked


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

I know but still


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I know but still



i guess u dont want to here how it only gets better


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

I am up to issue six and I am absolutely ecstatic at how great this book is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am up to issue six and I am absolutely ecstatic at how great this book is.



issue 8 is the beginning of  one of the best arcs all year


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh I am on issue 8.  I like how they did the whole scarlet spider thing.  Man even before Pym admitted to being a skrull the Initiative has been very untrustworthy.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Bringing back Ben Reilliy is a big mistake. Let him rest ffs
> 
> Also lol @ Carnage in the BG



Ben Reilly should never come back, I agree. But, he shouldn't be forgotten. There were many shitty things about the Clone Saga (The Jackal, Spider-Cide, Traveler, the army of Spider Clones, Peter thinking he's the clone, etc), but Ben (as Spider-Man and as the Scarlet Spider) should not be ignored or forgotten. Kaine was pretty cool too.

But, as someone else said, that is most likely an untold tale set in the past. I miss Cyclopes old uniform....


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Oh I am on issue 8.  I like how they did the whole scarlet spider thing.  Man even before Pym admitted to being a skrull the Initiative has been very untrustworthy.



never trust the goverment


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I just read the first issue of the Initiative and I am pissed at all of you guys for not telling me how awesome this book is  + =



F U

The Initiative is one of my favourite Marvel books atm, I've pretty much always been praising it since WWH ended.

You're fault for not reading my posts (in which case why aren't you reading my posts?)



> Ben Reilly should never come back, I agree. But, he shouldn't be forgotten. There were many shitty things about the Clone Saga (The Jackal, Spider-Cide, Traveler, the army of Spider Clones, Peter thinking he's the clone, etc), but Ben (as Spider-Man and as the Scarlet Spider) should not be ignored or forgotten. Kaine was pretty cool too.
> 
> But, as someone else said, that is most likely an untold tale set in the past. I miss Cyclopes old uniform....



Agreed. I want to see some real closure on Kaine


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

It would be great if more characters from the Clone Saga got some attention again. I guess it all depends on the fan reaction of seeing a new Ben Reilly story?

Screw that. It will never happen as long as Joe Q is around..


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2008)

lol joe

(that almost rhymes)


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2008)

This looks, feels and smells like a pile of bullshit. Artistic license, my ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, first off...Fuck them for making Beast cutesy.  Just make him a refined, older bisho type with blue fucking fur.  Socially awkward etc and so forth.

Bobby?  Aloof?  Coldhearted?  I know his power is ice, but fucking read the comic.  Of course Pietro gets no love.  He's not bish enough for the comic...ignore Ultimate X-Men because they obviously have.

Kurt?  Expected.  I actually have no qualms with him.

Wolverine?  With a shave?  This is geared towards who again?  Riiiight, don't even act like both series are for girls some.  Surprised that he isn't fucking Kitty Pryde.  Or atleast she isn't googly eyeing him.

By the by....FUCK THEM FOR MAKING BEAST NOT LOOK COOL.  I mean seriously....seriously....616 already blows for kittybeast, this is worse.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

That is like 6 months old


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> F U
> 
> The Initiative is one of my favourite Marvel books atm, I've pretty much always been praising it since WWH ended.
> 
> You're fault for not reading my posts (in which case why aren't you reading my posts?)



I read 1/3 of your post.  

Post 1: Bendis/Quesada is Gay
Post 2: Loeb is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Post 3: Something informative

You must have changed the rotation of you post and that's why I missed the A:I love


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Kaze; Less doubleposting.

Back to that ....thing;
This ain't calm
Me == Yukki.
Fans of Marvel == Guy being helped.
Marvel/Del Ray == Yuno.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL I could have swore one of those post was in the Ultimate thread


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> *Spoiler*: _X Men Manga character designs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trish Tilby - (Gasp) A wild Snorlax appears!
Beast-lax - Fuck you, its over.


----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2008)

They already did a Mangaverse, which blew ass, especially the X-Men. Spiderman translates pretty well to manga, so why oh why don't they just stick with him. Thanks for clueing me in on the crap that this is cause I might've bought an issue out of curiosity. I'll keep my eyes out to avoid nao.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> It seems Del Rey had tied-up with Marvel to publish a couple of manga series based on the Marvel property X-Men, obviously made to appeal to a different demographic. One will be a shounen manga (comics geared towards boys) starring Wolverine, and one is a shojou manga (geared towards girls) starring Kitty Pryde. The project was announced last year and sometime earlier this year they released some character designs.
> 
> 
> Here if only due to the decision to make Beast a fucking Totoro:
> ...


 This is going in the OWN3D thread. :rofl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2008)

THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 28, 2008)

?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't that from last year's What If?


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## shit (Oct 28, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> ?



If that's Tony, he's asking for it.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably some new guy to throw into Initiative since Yellowjacket and possibly War Machine being absent.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 28, 2008)

I call Galactus

Or Sentry


----------



## Deviate (Oct 28, 2008)

I wasn't going to say  or  but your choices make more sense....


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2008)

Incredible Herc series is pretty cool. Anyone else like it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Incredible Herc series is pretty cool. Anyone else like it?



EVERY ONE likes it

sept for OMGLPP he dosent like any thing


----------



## Gooba (Oct 28, 2008)

If that is Tony I really hope Thor finishes the job he did back in Thor 3 (or was it 4).


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope it's John Walker and he takes out his agression on some pinkos.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 29, 2008)

TWF said:


> Incredible Herc series is pretty cool. Anyone else like it?



Hercules is a pretty cool book, eh sexes up Namorita and doesn't afraid Namor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, I'll be damned.

Didn't expect Thor to actually talk to him, but damn.


----------



## gaara the uchiha (Oct 29, 2008)

Herc is the best!


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

Make it a Steve Rogers clone, Tony. That way everyone will be happy. Right? _Right?_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2008)

It's Captain America's zombie body preserved in an Tony Stark special.


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

Just read Amazing Spidey Annual and it made me sooooooooo happy. pek


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

too lazy to read it now, just tell me is she MJ or not?


----------



## shit (Oct 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> too lazy to read it now, just tell me is she MJ or not?



Not. I'll also tell you that's not why I'm happy.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible Iron Man #7 preview_


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 30, 2008)

I stopped reading Invincible Iron Man. The art is so fugly. Maybe I'll reconsider when Salvador Larroca learns how to draw a fuckin face.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah it's landesque without the pretty women and porn shots.

still easily one of Marvel better books, not on Thor/CapAm level but still a pretty good read.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 30, 2008)

Well at least we don't have Tony calling Spidey Peter. And that makes me even more mad. Tony Stark does not realize that he should know the identity of Spider-man, when he remember being on teh New Avengers with him?  He doesn't remember making himself a copy of Spider-man's Spider-sense? Or the fact that he made iron spider costumes based on Spider-man's abilities? Bullshit!


----------



## shit (Oct 30, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Well at least we don't have Tony calling Spidey Peter. And that makes me even more mad. Tony Stark does not realize that he should know the identity of Spider-man, when he remember being on teh New Avengers with him?  He doesn't remember making himself a copy of Spider-man's Spider-sense? Or the fact that he made iron spider costumes based on Spider-man's abilities? Bullshit!



He knows. Peter worked for Stark. What do you guess he did for him? Being an Avenger. They talk about it, it's just now Stark respects Peter's identity being secret. I guess Peter outing himself to the cameras is the only real thing about CW that's changed...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

I take back about 1/3 of all the bad things I ever thought about the Fantastic Four

Mark Waid


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 30, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> I stopped reading Invincible Iron Man. The art is so fugly. Maybe I'll reconsider when Salvador Larroca learns how to draw a fuckin face.



ur missing out the story, dialog, and action is superb


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a warning you bastards, spoiler tag your posts if it's something really important


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't like the new Squadron Supreme.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

I actually like Larocca's art and if you disagree with me or if you are Zen then ur a faget


*Spoiler*: _Spider Annual_ 



And I called it. All you faget pooze wanker dipshits people thought MJ = Jackpot but I said she wasn't so go sit on the Eiffel Tower and rotate.

Oh and it seems that Jackpot 'dies', I dunno for how long though. But they killed someone off so I can appreciate that (it's not because I don't like her or w/e).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

my one problem with larroca is that his art is "too shiny" also that he photoreferences a lot, though not enough to make me rage and definitely not enough to hurt my enjoyment of Invincible


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I actually like Larocca's art and if you disagree with me or if you are Zen then ur a faget
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spider Annual_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I appreciated it too, but it's definitely b/c I didn't like her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

<---- likes Jackpot


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

why? **


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

because she was lulzy and didn't seem to fit in with the rest of the Initiative. Finding out Sarah's backstory made her even more lulzy.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

she fit in the Initiative more than Ant-Man


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ant-Man is also lulz too, except in his own book. I hated "Irredemable".


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

I liked the bits with that old guy and him with the Wii


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

My favorite part was when it was canceled.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2008)

FUCK YOU AND YOUR LITTLE COCK, M0.  Irredeemable was awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep, so awesome that it's still being published.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

really a stupid retort there m0 since there are quite a few good series that get cancelled randomly, you're capable of better 

anyways I loved the cover to the final issue:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

What would you have me do instead, make some lame quip about another man's penis?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

better than making retorts that don't make sense


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's the colour of boobs, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

you've used that before thus its lost of its impact


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

but it's an acceptable quip, no?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 1, 2008)

Irredeemable Ant-Man is the only reason why Kirkman isn't on my list along with Loeb Quesada and Bendis


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

Invincible and Walking Dead are the best things Kirkman has ever done, nothing comes close.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

I liked the beginnings of his Ultimate X-Men too.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

Invincible/Walking Dead>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Marvel Zombies>>>>>>Marvel Team-up>>>>Ant-Man>>>>Beginning of UXM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>end of UXM


the Robert kirkman-o-meter


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ultimate X-Men was really good up until Cable faked Xavier's death then...


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2008)

Ugh. Marvel Team-Up.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm wondering, why would Lizardman Connors exist in the same universe as Misty Knight?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

*tries to make sense of Banhammer's post ?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm watching the new spiderman cartoon, and as I see connors obssessed with that arm of his, I'm wondering why didn't he just get something like Misty's prosthetesis.

I mean, is mutatated lizard DNA that much easier to make?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, that's easy. It's because Connors isn't Iron Man's friend.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 2, 2008)

Iron Man has no she-friends.
Only bitches in waiting.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

It's points like that Banhammer which makes me hate Marvel

We got such a love-hate relationship going on


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

sure it wasn't "great" but I actually liked bits of Marvel Team-Up, also I rally enjoy Kollins' art plus it had Invincible


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

You like Kollin's art?

Ech, I can see why. It's something that grows on people I guess


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

When I first read Beyond! I didn't realyl care for it, but then again I didn't care for Beyond! as a whole.

But then I read Geoff Johns' Flash run (mandatory for Geoff Johns fanboys) and Kollins' art fit perfectly and my brain just accepted it as holy due to associaition with Jesus Johns.

that and I like his colors, they're neat


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought Beyond! wasn't that bad. Personally, McDuffy is much better at chit-chat than Bendis

His main problem is that everyone ignores his stories


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been rereading Deadpool comics for the past few months.  Haven't read anything new since Secret Invasion#3.  Yeah, I'm outta it.  Anything new I should check out besides the new Deadpool series?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah McDuffie is a fine writer he just gets weird sometimes (ie. Gravity goes from some teen to being a universal power)

his FF was a fun read, and his JLA is getting good, slowly but it is getting there


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 5, 2008)

Monkey Speedball:



That is all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to last week


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok the Blue marvel was actually a pretty good read iam actually really excited for the next issue

iam gonna quote IGN's review cause its damn true



> In the end, I can't think of a better time for this type of story to surface. We're at a crossroads in America and in some ways Legend of the Blue Marvel can help to accentuate both past sins and the resurgence of hope. The story itself suffers at times, specifically in the opening pages, but the message at its heart is thought provoking enough to make up for any shortcomings.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 6, 2008)

Fucking Spider-man ruining Iron Man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hate doesn't look good on you Spy_Smasher. :taichou


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 6, 2008)

Of all the post-Civil-War reunions I have been anticipating, the first was Cap/Thor/Stark and the second was Spidey/Stark. Marvel is a miserable 0 for 2.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

indeed, the Spidey/Iron Man friendship was hands down one of the best things of the JMS run of ASM, it felt like a genuine father-son type friendship.  also JarvisxAuntMay made me lol


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Huh. I liked Iron Man 7 quite a bit. I'm surprised everyone's hatin on it so much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

the *issue* itseld (fraction's writting and shit) was ok imoh, just hated the shoehorning of BND and how the whole reuinion was handled


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

I still don't understand how Peter remembers that no one remembers who he is. It started in NWD with Osborn when Spidey was like "lulz, you don't know me but I know you".


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

it's magic 

bama


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

I forgot. They don't have to explain anything.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2008)

quesada is a faget lol


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

Random Rant that probably doesn't apply to the most recent posts 

I don't care how much you guys hate Bendis's events.  6 years ago I only read The Ultimate Universe, Uncanny and Adjectivelss.  

But because of Bendis I now read Mostly Avengers books


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Before Bendis, and comics hiatus, I only read and paid for Grant Morrison's X-Men and Spawn regularly. Now I like New Avengers and Ultimate Spidey.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 7, 2008)

Onslaught Saga turned me off from comics for a while. When I came back, I was mostly into the Ultimate Universe as well, especially UXM. I branched off into Avengers (New Avengers being my favorite) because of Bendis, and recently into Captain America because it's so win. Then I started to read everything else.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Onslaught Saga turned me off from comics for a while. When I came back, I was mostly into the Ultimate Universe as well, especially UXM. I branched off into Avengers (New Avengers being my favorite) because of Bendis, and recently into Captain America because it's so win. Then I started to read everything else.



Same here.  I got out of comics because I took my comics to school to show a friend and some asshat stole my collection.  After that I just didn't care anymore, Until UXM


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 7, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Same here.  I got out of comics because I took my comics to school to show a friend and some asshat stole my collection.


But I needed those issues!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2008)

You lie.  No one who knows anything about comics would steal the Separation Anxiety arc of Spidey


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 7, 2008)

Ah, you make me laugh.

I'm trying to think of when my "low point" was in terms of comics reading. Probably the period from about five - eight years ago. Not from lack of interst, though. I was heavily involved in a new business and just didn't have a huge amount of time. Comics kind of got squeezed out of what little leisure time I had. I was reading just Spidey and Iron Man _regularly_ and a few other random issues here and there at the time, iirc.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah.  I think the low moments makes comics that much better. But now i think I am in for the long haul, and in 20 years I will be bitching about continuity errors like OMGLPP, and Kilowog


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

There were several for me.

Punisher getting angel powers was a big one.

Kyle Raynor and his breakdown.

The amount of mini-series out there. I mean There are a hell of a lot out now, but back then, there would be a character that had one ongoing monthly...and then would have like 3 mini-series coming out that same month.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2008)

Kyle had a breakdown?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2008)

I remember my first comic was Wolverine #90 (last issue before the Age of Apocalypse) and Weapon X #1

That was back when Wolverine was cool


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Kyle had a breakdown?



Yeah something with the controlers, he was hallucinating about his dead friends, and than Hal Jordan was flying with him in space (Hal Jordan had died in Zero Hour by this point) then Effigy came and fought him, and then he attacked the Controllers main base some shit like that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2008)

my first comic was a ninja turtles one I found in the back of a mexican movie theater


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2008)

As expected, my rival


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 8, 2008)

It is hilarity.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

so I was bored and decided to smash my beain open with a hammer _figuratively_ by reading Marvel Ape

what.

the.

fuck.

I want the Marvel Zombies to crossover and just be 80 pages of them brutalyl sodomizing and later eating those stupid monkeys


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 8, 2008)

I read the first issue, it was lame.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 8, 2008)

^ I couldn't agree more with this statement. Much fail is to be found on the pages of Marvel Apes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

Blue Marvel was semi decent, it was bit hamfisted with the civil rights stuff but it looks like it could have potential


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Marvel Apes was a waste of paper better used in more issues of Ant Man


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

I probably could have tolerated the stupid puns but then they do stupid shit like making them vampires


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh God... So many puns.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

well at least they go with "Apemerica", though they did go for EVERY SINGLE FUCKING THING ELSE


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

Blue Marvel made me want to vomit, I lost a lot of respect for Grevioux

Marvel Apes was only better because they remembered that the Gibbon was a old Spider-villain


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2008)

lol you guys will read anything, won't you?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

I like to keep myself informed


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

basically that^^^

also what respect for Grevioux? he writes New Warriors


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

He was part of the creation of Underworld, a guilty pleasure franchise that allows me to indulge in my love of werewolves

But yes, you're right. He can't for crap


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

who's worse?

Grevioux or Hudlin


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

You're an evil evil man for making make that decision

Loeb-evil


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

Grevioux has New Warriors

Hudlin ruined Black Panther and MKSM


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I like to keep myself informed



What possible ramification could that series have to any established continuity? Please tell me none.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

introducing a black Sentry


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2008)

I meant Marvel Apes.

And I don't really know what I'd think about a black sentry. ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

That's more powerful that WWH

JUST BECAUSE


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm willing to give it half assed shot since I hate Sentry so fucking much and desperately want something to surplant him


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that you mention it, for almost always, the most powerful character in Marvel was green, but now it's just another white man. Typical.

Sentry should go out in space and stop Annihilus or something. SWORD was just destroyed and the next arc will be space-based, not to mention Earth just recently narrowly averted obliteration twice no thanks to anyone on Earth. Wtf is Sentry DOING on Earth anyway? Getting psyched out by Skrulls and Ultron and sucker-puching Doom?!

Come to think of it, if Sentry was black and went in space, he'd be the first Marvel black guy in space, from what little I know.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Now that you mention it, for almost always, the most powerful character in Marvel was green, but now it's just another white man. Typical.
> .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

There are plenty that would make the Celestials their toys


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm trying to own Juggalo not educate him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

That's all you can do poozer, _try_


----------



## shit (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't count space gods and one-shot villains like Galactus (white guy). I'm talking about Earth Marvel b/c that's what everyone associates with Marvel. 

And those guys > 50,000 exploding suns? Really?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

Really really


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> And I don't really know what I'd think about a black sentry. ?



hes already ten times more interesting then White Sentry.

The Blue marvel is my Book of the Week


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2008)

What's a blue marvel?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 9, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> What's a blue marvel?



The newest Sentry-like character. His characteristic? He's black (I mean no offense, but that's how Marvel advertises it).


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Classic Thor and Marvel Godzilla fight was amazing.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I don't count space gods and *one-shot villains like Galactus *(white guy). I'm talking about Earth Marvel b/c that's what everyone associates with Marvel.
> 
> And those guys > 50,000 exploding suns? Really?



stupidets thing you've ever said and you've said quite a lot of stupid shit.

also Galactus looks whatever the species he's going to kill wants him to look like.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Wait how is Galactus a one-shot villain? Wasn't he in the Silver Surfer's comic, Annihilation Conquest, Fantastic 4 (all of them), and MC2 as well as countless other parts of Marvel?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

I've learned to ignore Juggalo's n00bspeak, though it is annoying as all hell when  he starts talking about stuff without knowing what he's talking about (ie. saying DC is more event crazy than current Marvel )


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

I really want to start reading Volume 2 of Thor. I hear its really good. Started in 2000, right?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah as parto f the "Heroes Reborn" relauch of Marvel, iirc Dan Jurgens (Booster Gold, Zero Hour) was the writer


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a good thing right? Also what projects are Abnett currently heading in Marvel?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

yes that's very good, Dan Jurgens is a telented writer and artist.

also 




Dan Abnett and Andy Lanning (just call them "DnA", it's what everyone else does) are currently writting *Nova* and *Guardians of the Galaxy* for Marvel.  They are in charge of the Marvel Cosmic characters and will write the *War of Kings* event.  

They also currently write *The Authority* for Wildstorm.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The newest Sentry-like character. His characteristic? *He's black (I mean no offense, but that's how Marvel advertises it).*



bama Say Whaaaaat


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

I see, I'm reading up on Nova again, so to start War of Kings soon.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

WoK shouldn't start until some time in 2009, until then I'd try to bone up on the other WoK build up related books like the Vulcan Saga or David Hine's Inhumans series


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know that stuff, remember I'm a DH centered guy, not Marvel. You gotta tell me what that stuff is about first. Also when do those Celestial guys start showning up like the ones in Trick Shot's sets from earlier?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

it's the stuff from my PM


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

That mass PM you sent out to all the OBDers and NPCers from earlier?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

I think i sent it only to you, the one that listed all the WoK buil up stories


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah man I have to reformat my hard-drive, now I'm going to lose all my Uncanny X-Men and Nova stuff.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> hes already ten times more interesting then White Sentry.
> 
> The Blue marvel is my Book of the Week



No offense but are you black?



Kaze said:


> bama Say Whaaaaat



Honestly the book was disgusting to read


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

no writer but Jenkins has made Sentry interesting.  I'm hoping a guy with a brain could make BM interesting though


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

What's Moon Knight doing after Civil War ended?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

BM can be interesting if the damn book didn't make him look like a universally hated-on perfect boy


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

he joined the Initiative, killed a guy on camera and became a fugitive.  Tony Stark is personally heading the investigation.  Norman Osborn has sent the Thunderbolts on his ass though he apparently survives.  In 2009 he fights Punisher

oh and he's also in Las Vegas fighting Gray Hulk


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Wait how strong is current Moon Knight?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

Moon Knight mid to high street level at best.

he's somehow magically in Las Vegas when the Wendigos attack it, don't ask.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

He's as strong as the plot dictates

Either taking on the entire Thunderbolts team or losing to a mugger


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Doesn't his power wane if the moon isn't fully visible or something or connected to that a Marvel God?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

he lost those powers a long, long time ago.

also his god forsake him after he fucked up in hte "God and Country" arc


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

On on Wednesday and if his opponent is wearing a green tie and black tux


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone think that the "Blue Marvel" is a reaction to Dwayne McDuffie bringing in Icon in _Justice League_, along with other Milestone characters? It sure feels like it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

they're both being explained away with "lol they always existed we just never saw them"

though McDuffie is actually TALENTED


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, yeah, but I mean it's weird that on the brink of Milestone characters appearing in JLA and Teen Titans, we get this new character out of nowhere. The timing is just odd.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

Bringing back "old heroes" both preexisting and new is a major trend in comics today.

JMS with the RC Heroes
Krueger/Ross with the PSP gang
JMS with the old Timely guys


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

But the Twelve are cool. I really like JMS' writing style, when he's not doing Spider-man, he's really able to get into the knooks and crannys of a situation and explain it from just about every angle (such as his run on Supreme Power, Silver Surfer: Requiem, Twelve and Thor)

He brings a refreshing take on characters, he does a much better job with the 'ramifications' of super-heroes than every other mainstream writer put together


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah most of these returns have been handled nicely.  I trust JMS on RC Heroes, I like PSP no matter what anyone says and McDuffie was a creator of the Milestone Universe


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 9, 2008)

Well that's my 'nice comment' quota for the month, back to flaying low-ebb and quesada


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh how long has Static been in TT?  I might start reading it now.  Though every three months I hear opposing views about that thing.  

Vas is Blue Marvel?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No offense but are you black?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the book was disgusting to read



My Skin Color dosent matter it was a good read,

I don't know where ur getting disgusting from




> Does anyone think that the "Blue Marvel" is a reaction to Dwayne McDuffie bringing in Icon in Justice League, along with other Milestone characters? It sure feels like it.


 no Cause Marvel has been planning this for a while


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Oh how long has Static been in TT?  I might start reading it now.  Though every three months I hear opposing views about that thing.



He hasn't joined yet, he'll likely be part of the full roster sometime in 2009.



Zen-aku said:


> no Cause Marvel has been planning this for a while



*DC has been planning to use the Milestone heroes ever since Milestone went bankrupt over 5 years ago.*


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> stupidets thing you've ever said and you've said quite a lot of stupid shit.
> 
> also Galactus looks whatever the species he's going to kill wants him to look like.



At least I'm polite.

And yah, I'm a n00b at comics. Is this where I'm supposed to be embarassed?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2008)

Ignore Kilowog, he's just trying to be like me (a ignorant and arrogant prick that flips everyone off because he's really insecure about his two-incher)


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe I should put comic n00b in my custom title to offset future confusion.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you trying to mind-rape him?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> And yah, I'm a n00b at comics. Is this where I'm supposed to be embarassed?


no. why would you ever be embarrassed by soemthing you said on the internet?  that's just absurd 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Ignore Kilowog, he's just trying to be like me (a ignorant and arrogant prick that flips everyone off because he's really insecure about his two-incher)



you know me so well


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Maybe I should put comic n00b in my custom title to offset future confusion.



Echh, it's alright. Marvel isn't exactly consistent with their power-levels either


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

yes one week it's over 9000 then the other week 6500 is the cap


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2008)

What is Stark currently doing, besides chasing down Moon Knight? He's the Director of SHIELD right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2008)

He's touching himself


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

TWF said:


> What is Stark currently doing, besides chasing down Moon Knight? He's the Director of SHIELD right?



Iron Man is fucking everywhere these days, I swear he's appeared in 90% of every single marvel book at last once since Civil War ended (and this includes X-Books)


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Iron Man is fucking everywhere these days, I swear he's appeared in 90% of every single marvel book at last once since Civil War ended (and this includes X-Books)



This is oddly canon.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

it actually makes sense though, he's *Director of SHIELD* and a head figure of the 50 State Initiative so of course he'd be trying to track down a lot of unreged heroes and popping in on reged heroes.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2008)

He tried that shit with Richard Rider too, right?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah he's tried to recruit just about everyone including Nova and the Eternals.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2008)

Was really hoping for Stark vs Rider fight from that too.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah he's tried to recruit just about everyone including Nova and the Eternals.



And the Runaways


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL I missed The Eternals.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> LOL I missed The Eternals.



you do know they have an ongoing right


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes.  But I stopped reading after the relaunch mini.  Didn't know it kept going, thought they were just peripherals.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

It's a _decent _continuation of the Gaiman/JRJR series.  It's by the guys who wrote Iron Man: DoS after Ellis left


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2008)

So dry and unrelenting?

That is how I like my martini but not my comic 


I'm glad Iron Man: Director of S.H.I.E.L.D is over, and am in no hurry to catch up on the Eternals.


----------



## shit (Nov 10, 2008)

I liked Iron Man: Director of Shield when it first came out cuz it started to legitimize Shield as a real organization rather than just those guys who are always fighting AIM or some such. But then it became just another Tony Stark book and then other Stark books flooded the market and then Dugan became a skrull, and now it hurts to even think about DoS.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2008)

Eternals isn't that bad

I'd probably enjoy it more if Tiamut didn't say that 'Celestials can't be killed'


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

"KNOWHERE ISN'T NOT DEAD HE'S HIDING "


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2008)

Eternals isn't that bad

I'd probably enjoy it more if Tiamut didn't say that 'Celestials can't be killed'


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2008)

> Newsarama: Paul give us the basic premise of the book – also, is this a miniseries, a one-shot?
> 
> Paul Tobin: Doom has reached into his bag of dirty tricks and come up with yet another way to gain ultimate power, and all it takes is a few willing lackeys. Or unwilling lackeys. Or just plain tricked lackeys. Unfortunately, it's going to take a lot of doing in order to achieve his ends, so Doom has to go through a lot of lackey subsets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deviate (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be happy as long as this story takes place in the past or isn't 616. I'm looking forward to seeing Ka-Zar drive.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 11, 2008)

its the guy who does the Marvel Adventures books


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

I may die from awesome lulz overdose


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2008)

Why did Dark Horse try to do a Civil War esque crap with Star Wars?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2008)

Except the leader in the current comics book industry is retarded


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


>


It seem that there are many lulz to be had. I must read this.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

finally got around to checking out "Captain America/Daredevil: DOA", standard team up but I felt it was done very, very well.  I retroactively make it my best marvel book of the previous week


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you serious? That tripe appealed to you?


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

I liked DD/CA team up if only just for nostalgia. DD not ducking cops every issue and CA being of upstanding moral fiber, what's not to like?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

it wasa slow week and my local comic shop sold out of Sub-Mariner so I have to wait an aditional week for that.


----------



## shit (Nov 13, 2008)

^ worth the wait


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2008)

God the Depths just blows every other Marvel book out of the water


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 13, 2008)

Except Magneto Testament


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Magneto Testament is a great read.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2008)

But Namor > Magneto


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Since when?!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 13, 2008)

Since always?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't bear to read Namor just yet. The pacing is impossible for me, no way to keep the suspense alive for months in a row.
I'll try it when it's done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Since always?


You lie! 


Banhammer said:


> I can't bear to read Namor just yet. The pacing is impossible for me, no way to keep the suspense alive for months in a row.
> I'll try it when it's done.


I agree. It's too slow for my tastes. I'll check it out once it's finished.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> God the Depths just blows every other Marvel book out of the water



I don't know if you are being serious or sarcastic with that.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2008)

Why can't it be both


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't know if you are being serious or sarcastic with that.



It's ok, you can swear online, your mother won't find out

I should know, because she's too busy getting fucked. By me


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's ok, you can swear online, your mother won't find out
> 
> I should know, because she's too busy getting fucked. By me



Yahtzee?


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

Magneto Testament < Sub Mariner The Depths

Simply b/c I know this Magneto story already, and I know how it'll end up. The Depths is at least original. Testament is just the same ole story with an Ann Frank twist; yawn. Baffles me how you can say Depths is too slow and praise Testament at the same time.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2008)

Testament is still very well written and compellingly put.

The "same old story" was usually only told with the whole "rah rah humans are bad me must kill" spin, this just tells a story about a boy in the 30's nothing flashy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Testament is still very well written and compellingly put.
> 
> The "same old story" was usually only told with the whole "rah rah humans are bad me must kill" spin, this just tells a story about a boy in the 30's nothing flashy.


My name is Lil' Mo and I approve this message.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Fantastic Four #561 preview_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

You know what? Millar's F4 is really _REALLY_ going down the pooper for me


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

God I hate Reed Richards...

Also a deactivated Galactus? 

Nu-World? New Defenders? Why not Nu-Defenders?

I don't know where this is going, it seems like it would be awesome if it wasn't for the fact that there are a lot of inconsistencies, and the Fantastic Four really need something that isn't "ZOMG not this again" storyline.

I thought Millar would incorporate some of his "Authority" into the F4 universe, but this is the same shit we've been reading since the 60's.


----------



## shit (Nov 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Testament is still very well written and compellingly put.
> 
> The "same old story" was usually only told with the whole "rah rah humans are bad me must kill" spin, this just tells a story about a boy in the 30's nothing flashy.



I didn't say it wasn't well written. I've seen the Nazi/Jew sob story before tho. In fact, everyone has, which is why this "backstory" hasn't been done before. Anyone who took an ounce of history could piece it together. But I didn't say it was a bad idea; I just said it feels a lot slower to me than the Depths, which is at least suspenseful.

I'm glad tho that your opinion policing lets me banter on about my own tho. It's imp't to me that you all have extensive knowledge of my pov.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

It's indeed going the way of 'Hulk', Millar is writing whatever the hell the wants


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> God I hate Reed Richards...
> 
> Also a deactivated Galactus?
> 
> ...


See. That's why I will always hate the Fantastic Four. 



Juggalo said:


> I didn't say it wasn't well written. I've seen the Nazi/Jew sob story before tho. In fact, everyone has, which is why this "backstory" hasn't been done before. Anyone who took an ounce of history could piece it together. But I didn't say it was a bad idea; I just said it feels a lot slower to me than the Depths, which is at least suspenseful.
> 
> I'm glad tho that your opinion policing lets me banter on about my own tho. It's imp't to me that you all have extensive knowledge of my pov.


<---- has excessive knowledge of your pov.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

<---- thinks only fagets use this arrow thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

^is a faget poozer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

At least you spelt it right, I'll forgive you this time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

lol

Does anyone know when Dark Reign begins; next month or next year? ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

When Secret Invasion collapses into the filthy heap of shite that it is


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

That's not helping.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

Did you expect anything else from _me_?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Eh, wishful thinking.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2008)

Naive little chitauri faget


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Magneto Testament < Sub Mariner The Depths
> 
> Simply b/c I know this Magneto story already, and I know how it'll end up. The Depths is at least original. Testament is just the same ole story with an Ann Frank twist; yawn. Baffles me how you can say Depths is too slow and praise Testament at the same time.


I actually don't know anything beyond 'Magneto was a jew who suffered in Nazi Europe', so it's pretty 'fresh' for me at least.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone else noticed how maria hill looks like Maria Ross from FullMetalAlchemist?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> I actually don't know anything beyond 'Magneto was a jew who suffered in Nazi Europe', so it's pretty 'fresh' for me at least.



I don't think it's been explained in this much detail before. I think it's similar to Venom: Dark Origins, the story has been done but not at this much detail



Banhammer said:


> Anyone else noticed how maria hill looks like Maria Ross from FullMetalAlchemist?



Holy crap, you're right


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 15, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Magneto Testament < Sub Mariner The Depths
> 
> Simply b/c I know this Magneto story already, and I know how it'll end up. The Depths is at least original. Testament is just the same ole story with an Ann Frank twist; yawn. Baffles me how you can say Depths is too slow and praise Testament at the same time.



Huh?

The Depths is a fairly standard, by the numbers underwater psychological thriller.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 15, 2008)

Testament is official the best thing right now. The panel sequence where Magneto diverts teh bullets to his fathers chest is one of the most painfull things to watch. 

Also what's up with Magneto finding coins trough the city. We know he is a Jew but grabbing pocket money from the streets is overdoing it Pak


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Testament is official the best thing right now. The panel sequence where Magneto diverts teh bullets to his fathers chest is one of the most painfull things to watch.


Yeah. I love thiws book. 


hitokugutsu said:


> Also what's up with Magneto finding coins trough the city. We know he is a Jew but grabbing pocket money from the streets is overdoing it Pak


lol Come on man, he's poor.


----------



## shit (Nov 15, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Huh?
> 
> The Depths is a fairly standard, by the numbers underwater psychological thriller.



 Name me one other "standard, by the numbers underwater psychological thriller" in comic book form.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I don't think it's been explained in this much detail before. I think it's similar to Venom: Dark Origins, the story has been done but not at this much detail



Yeah as far as I know the only "in depth" stuff we've seen is what happens after the Holocaust, when he meets Pietro/Wanda's mother and stuff.  I don't think his actual childhood has ever been fully expanded on aside from the kind of stuff we see here and there (like the prologue of Civil War: House of M or the First X-Men Movie).  Like this series is the very first time we hear that Magneto's birth name is Max not Erik, and the first time we've seen his extended family.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 15, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also what's up with Magneto finding coins trough the city. _We know he is a Jew but grabbing pocket money from the streets is overdoing it Pak_




HAHAHAH!!! I lulzed.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Also what's up with Magneto finding coins trough the city. We know he is a Jew but grabbing pocket money from the streets is overdoing it Pak




thats pretty obvious foreshadowing considering what coins are made out of


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

I like it how testament is being done, moreso because we've always been told mag's powers were never developed untill adulthood.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG 

MARVEL TV: GALACTUS - THE REAL STORY
Written by FRANK TIERI
Pencils & Cover by JUAN SANTACRUZ
Welcome to MARVELS CHANNEL, where you can get all the 411 on the 616.
In this episode of MONSTERS, MYTHS and MARVELS, we explore one of the greatest threats mankind has ever faced: GALACTUS. But is he really the planet-eating celestial being we’ve come to fear with every fiber of our being? Or is he the construct of a super hero team desperate for headlines?  Join host Gordon Allsworth as he exposes the truth behind Galactus, and the greatest hoax ever pulled on humankind.
48 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99



NOVA #22
Written by DAN ABNETT & ANDY LANNING
Penciled by WELLINTON ALVES
Cover by JUAN DOE
Join the Nova Corps...or suffer the consequences! Worldmind begins the mass transformation of human recruits to fill the ranks of his new Nova Corps--and brands anyone who stands against him a criminal!  Richard Rider is powerless to stop the process...but he’s going to try anyway, even if it means fighting alone! New characters, razor-sharp plot twists, jaw-dropping cliffhangers...no wonder Aint It Cool News says “NOVA, more than any other series, has me chomping at the bit for the next issue.”
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

I like how DnA isn't rushing the Nova title straight into WoK but is taking an indirect approach


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

HELL YES

HELL YES

HELL YES

HELL YES





> *DAREDEVIL #116
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Art by DAVID AJA
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Is the Kingpin's wife still alive? ?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

no she died of some kind of cancer thing at the end of Ed Brubaker's second arc.

too bad, she was damn awesome in Bendis' run (seriously, she is one seriously cold and dangerous bitch)


----------



## Deviate (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm curious if the Spider-Man and Avengers solicits will reveal anything interesting...



> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Art by DAVID AJA



I came.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2008)

Holy crap this week is quite  possibly the best possible week Marvel will have for _years_


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 17, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Name me one other "standard, by the numbers underwater psychological thriller" in comic book form.



Um, nothing particular is coming mind, but that hardly matters because genre conventions aren't always specific to one medium of entertainment.


----------



## shit (Nov 18, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Um, nothing particular is coming mind, but that hardly matters because genre conventions aren't always specific to one medium of entertainment.



I guess something featuring Aquaman might fit that bill...

Anyway, you could definitely say Testament is the same standard formulaic story-telling. Nothing wrong with that, I don't think. I guess it just comes down to which appeals to you more.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 18, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Holy crap this week is quite  possibly the best possible week Marvel will have for _years_



I know I looked at the solits and jumped for joy


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

It took them almost a year, but Marvel finally got around to addressing the fact that the X-Men and Eternals live in the same city.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Um, forgive my ignorance oh comic bookiest of comic book guys (and the 2 girls out there. I see you!) But if Wilson Fisk has spent the past 2 years outside of America, what was he doing last year in a New York Prison in Spider-man's "Back in Black?"


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

read the Black in Black issues again, there will be an editor's note that straightens it out.  also they mean 2 years as in real time, not incontinuity time.

anyways the short answer is that" Back in Black" takes places right before the ending of "The Devil Takes a Ride"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2008)

I was wondering when Logan would make an appearance in Eternals. 

Not many books left that needs him in it now


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Watched the episode of Heroes that came on last night. Hiro goes to a comic book store and is pissed. 'Captain America is DEAD? Spider-man revealed his secret Identity? The Hulk is RED?' Was waiting for him to say something like 'Fucking Jeph Loeb! Good thing Tim Sale fired his ass from this show...'


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Watched the episode of Heroes that came on last night. Hiro goes to a comic book store and is pissed. 'Captain America is DEAD? Spider-man revealed his secret Identity? The Hulk is RED?' Was waiting for him to say something like 'Fucking Jeph Loeb! Good thing Tim Sale fired his ass from this show...'



if u can get a clip of that up on you tube i will be ur butt slave


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 18, 2008)

I just know decided to get back into comics and I was impressed. Wolverine was dodging bullets without a problem, "X" dissplayed a side of himself that i never seen before, Rulk has been handing Thor, Hulk, Ironman, etc a beat down, Thor semi revived Captian America, and Venom is just a big softy with anger lol.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Hamaru said:


> I just know decided to get back into comics and I was impressed. Wolverine was dodging bullets without a problem, "X" dissplayed a side of himself that i never seen before, Rulk has been handing Thor, Hulk, Ironman, etc a beat down, Thor semi revived Captian America, and Venom is just a big softy with anger lol.



check out Iron Fist For Epic win


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2008)

Hamaru said:


> I just know decided to get back into comics and I was impressed. Wolverine was dodging bullets without a problem, "X" dissplayed a side of himself that i never seen before, Rulk has been handing Thor, Hulk, Ironman, etc a beat down, Thor semi revived Captian America, and Venom is just a big softy with anger lol.



get the fuck out of here you fake


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> get the fuck out of here you fake



Dont mind him he is always like that


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2008)

ohi Zen

Why is your manhood still not in my mouth?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> ohi Zen
> 
> Why is your manhood still not in my mouth?



i don't want to break your jaw.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh how cute

Don't worry sweety, that little thing couldn't break anything


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh how cute
> 
> Don't worry sweety, that little thing couldn't break anything



your mom disagrees.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 20, 2008)

Dang lady, I told her about this. Can't believe that she'll stoop so low


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

stuff on God Sized


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 20, 2008)

Deadpool #4 was decent


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm missing Deadpool's supporting cast.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

where's bob           ?


----------



## jasonlove83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey marvel comics


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 20, 2008)

jasonlove83 said:


> Hey marvel comics



What you getting with these books, scipts? Spit that shit out man!


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, my @ Legend of the Blue Marvel.

I haven't encountered anything quite this awful since Torchwood seasons 1 & 2.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

I can think of worse.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 20, 2008)

Hm.  I don't know.  I figured since books starring POCs are so few and far between, they would deliver something more substantial than LOOK! HE'S BLACK! for 22+ pages.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah it definitely didn't do anything beyond the race thing, but at least the dialogue/plot didn't make me cringe. Boring, but not horrendous.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 20, 2008)

The scenes in Washington D.C. are pretty horrendous.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have already forgotten said scenes.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 20, 2008)

They're basically a bunch of clichés and nonsense about the U.S. in the 60's delivered en masse with art that's kind of mediocre.  I mean, there's actually a scene in which Adam (?) is surrounded by three snarling white guys, and it closes right before one of them utters the word '^ (use bro)'.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

To be fair, the cliches are kinda an accurate assessment of a lot of people from the 60s. But yes the book was definitely not great.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah well what did you expect from the guy who writes NEW WARRIORS?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> To be fair, the cliches are kinda an accurate assessment of a lot of people from the 60s. .



Exactly, what  do u expect them to act like in a time filled with raceisim, its not  just about him being black, its the social issues, in how him being black scared the common man, its a deep read.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh you Zen, you are indeed funny


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Spike Lee sucks, and so do things that remind me of him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh you Zen, you are indeed funny



i bet ur white aren't u


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> i bet ur white aren't u



Something wrong with that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Juggalo is white?!


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes.  I have family who were in the KKK, tbh.  They have since either died or gotten over their shittiness. I admit people were racist and would show it more back then, but it's degrading to anybody to make someone who looks like them into some stereotype asshat just to put over whatever "icon of the moment" you're trying to sell. White, black, whatever, I hate when media pulls that shitty trick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah. I get you.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Exactly, what  do u expect them to act like in a time filled with raceisim, its not  just about him being black, its the social issues, in how him being black scared the common man, its a deep read.



No, it's retreading the same stuff that's been done a billion times. If this came out in the 70s, maybe it'd be deep.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

hey, does anybody know what a pym particle looks like anyway?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

It looks like a dna double-helix with asswhoopin, fail and spousal abuse ingrained in each strand.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> No, it's retreading the same stuff that's been done a billion times. If this came out in the 70s, maybe it'd be deep.



a different decade dosent make this any less relevant and any less deep, i cant think of a story ,about a man asked not to be a super hero cause of the color of his skin.

was the Black Captain America any less relevant cause it wasnt in the 70s?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

The BlackFirst Captain America, Isaiah Bradley's story is like one of my all-time favorite stories in "comic-dom".


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Humans hate skrulls, who are green. You could say that good skrull in the initiative is having the same problem as Blue Marvel.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 20, 2008)

I also say that the Blue Marvel is hardly deep. If you want to see a deep take on the racial tensions of the 50's and 60's, the John Henry backup from _The New Frontier_, combined with the Jack Ryder sendoff is far, far better.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 20, 2008)

And he just so happens to be black as well


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Can't wait for Fury to put a bullet in his head when he accidently shapeshifts in front of him.  It'll be oh so hillariously politically incorrect.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 20, 2008)

Deviate said:


> And he just so happens to be black as well


me too. 


Juggalo said:


> Can't wait for Fury to put a bullet in his head when he accidently shapeshifts in front of him.  It'll be oh so hillariously politically incorrect.


I don't want him to die. Freedom ring, I think that's his name. SI made me like him and 3-D man. And if 3-D man sees that he's a Skrull and kills him...


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't want him to die. Freedom ring, I think that's his name. SI made me like him and 3-D man. And if 3-D man sees that he's a Skrull and kills him...



That works too! 
I don't want him to die either, unless it's appropriately (or inappropriately) hillarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

It'dd be hillariously cruel if you know the story and contoversy behind the crusader's ring.


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

If it happens, I swear to research it for moar lulz.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 20, 2008)

Look, there's going to be a What If where Iron Man dies:


If it ends up good, I'll definitely go buy it.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2008)

Specially if he's imapaled by say, oh twenty six stakes


----------



## shit (Nov 20, 2008)

Cap gets plucked by a super-villain/mercenary, weeks of brainwashing his significant other, and years of planning and subterfuge. Stark gets plucked by an angry black man. Clearly Red Skull is doing it all wrong.


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally finished reading House of M.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> a different decade dosent make this any less relevant and any less deep, i cant think of a story ,about a man asked not to be a super hero cause of the color of his skin.
> 
> was the Black Captain America any less relevant cause it wasnt in the 70s?


What I meant was that everything Blue Marvel does has been done a billion times before. Back in the 70s it could have at least been seen as bold. Now though, so far at least, it's a just a bland civil rights story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> What I meant was that everything Blue Marvel does has been done a billion times before. Back in the 70s it could have at least been seen as bold. Now though, so far at least, it's a just a bland civil rights story.



no thats just the back story, i don't think any ones grasping that ether.

and while bits of this have  been before the actual idea is unique.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

fact: this is the most awesome thing Marvel will release in November




*Spoiler*: _Thor: Man of War #1 preview_


----------



## Kameil (Nov 21, 2008)

The cover is amazing Marvel's stepping it up Thor will bask in it's greatest moment here.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2008)

Zen, click on my profile and you'll see if I'm white or not


----------



## Taleran (Nov 22, 2008)

Doom's Master_
Death of Doctor Doom_
_absolutely failed_
*a new Doctor Doom*



someone somewhere Murder Mark Millar, seriously its like he doesn't even look into the characters hes writings Backstories and just goes OKAY this is what IM going to do


:colossalragesmiley


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2008)

Has anyone read fantastic four yet ?
Here's a spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sue dies


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2008)

the only redeeming character in the entire series since it's inception. aside from Ben.

Ben oughta get his own book.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2008)

mow said:


> the only redeeming character in the entire series since it's inception. aside from Ben.
> 
> Ben oughta get his own book.



Have you read the current arc?
Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



doom was badass and wolverine was in it


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2008)

I avoid FF like it's the 3 titted Martian whore from that Arnold flick. I was at borders yesterday when i saw that hulk junior captured big G, emptied his intestines to use as a massive energizer battery which DOOM and  the fire boy would jump start. My brain proceeded to chuck itself out of my mouth  at that retarded notion and promptly committed seppuku.

I managed to cast phoenix down by reaching out to Azzerllo's Hellblazer TPB.

PS: DOOM is _always_ badass, regardless of the stupidity happening around him.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2008)

actually, it begins to be eye-gauging but it gets increasly better as it goes on. I even learned to forgive the gallactus husk and the nu-earth concept.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2008)

NEVER FORGIVE, ALWAYS HATE
SHOW NO MERCY, CRUSH WITH MIGHT
ALL WILL BURN UNDER
OMG LASER PEW PEW'S LIGHT
[/the OLPP Corps]

honestly, Millar is like Bendis 2nd half, he kick whip out some of the most kick ass (pardon the pun) innovative stories and concepts (Ultimates, half CW, Old Man Logan, 1985) and then with a flick of his wrist he pens some of the most wretched shit ever (FF, the other half of CW)


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2008)

well, if you're not gonna read the FF


*Spoiler*: __ 



Invisible woman from the future is the one that gets killed... BY DOCTOR DOOM 

Also:
Wolverine: I smell force fields
Thing: Really? You smell force fields but you missed me?


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




so the big whole thing about sue dieing was not the sue we all care about and the alternative is one we could care less about than if a rocker had a vasectomy or not hence returning to the status quo with no sense of danger or genuine concern regarding any of the characters?




fucking cop out millar. fucking cop out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha. As if they'll kill off one of the famous Marvel family for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2008)

Exactly. i know what will happen. so why should i give a damn, spend a buck/waste 10 mins d/ling the issue then

FF triumph, evil is defeated, Reed is still the biggest cunt this side of the multiverse, FF (as a series) remains the shining example of mediocre, unimaginative and repeative conceptual writing for the past 20 years and Ben still needs to get his own series (penned by Geoff Johns. for the love of all that is kitten and holy give me Ben Grimm penned by Johns). 

IE: move along. nothing to see here.

*wants to drop a nuke on Marvel Offices if not for Thor, Cap and...is there anything else marvel has? sigh)


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2008)

mow said:


> Exactly. i know what will happen. so why should i give a damn, spend a buck/waste 10 mins d/ling the issue then
> 
> FF triumph, evil is defeated, Reed is still the biggest cunt this side of the multiverse, FF (as a series) remains the shining example of mediocre, unimaginative and repeative conceptual writing for the past 20 years and Ben still needs to get his own series (penned by Geoff Johns. for the love of all that is kitten and holy give me Ben Grimm penned by Johns).
> 
> IE: move along. nothing to see here.


You'dd think so, but no, it was actually pretty well done. Also, the status quo did change in the FF family.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Turns out Valeria will be more of a supergenius than Reed in a few years-months time



Changed dinamics and well, took some good looks at them. I can say it was horrible at the begining but ever since the anti-galactus suit that costs a billion dollars per second the series definitly started to pick up.
Also, ten minutes for a download? Jesus, anything further than 3 is unaceptable for me, and I'm on the low end of the internet streaming in this forum.





> *wants to drop a nuke on Marvel Offices if not for Thor, Cap and...is there anything else marvel has? sigh)



 The good runaways, young avengers and new x-men will came back, you wait and see.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 22, 2008)

you guys obviously missed the name of the guy whose apparently Doom's better

Marquis of Death
Marquis of Death
Marquis of Death
Marquis of Death
Marquis of Death
Marquis of Death
Marquis of Death
Marquis of Death
Marquis of Death


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Zen, click on my profile and you'll see if I'm white or not



Woah What a Twist


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2008)

FF can be good if they get a good enough writer.  Case in point would be the Mark Waid, John Byrne, or Brandon Choi runs.  I was entertained and the stories were well written.  Sad thing is that most writers just try to do whatever the fuck pops into their heads and do it or they just coast on the books success.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *FF can be good* if they get a good enough writer.  Case in point would be the Mark Waid, John Byrne, or Brandon Choi runs.  I was entertained and the stories were well written.  Sad thing is that most writers just try to do whatever the fuck pops into their heads and do it or they just coast on the books success.


This is, by far, the greatest lie you've ever told.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 22, 2008)

mow said:


> NEVER FORGIVE, ALWAYS HATE
> SHOW NO MERCY, CRUSH WITH MIGHT
> ALL WILL BURN UNDER
> OMG LASER PEW PEW'S LIGHT
> ...



Man I swear to god mow if I ever go to the US I'll totally blow your shaft, take pictures and make a video of it and post it on the net and be proud of it. 

Fucking oath


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> This is, by far, the greatest lie you've ever told.



Hey, I'm a fan 


Kind of


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2008)

That issue would probably have been a lot more enjoyable if Millar had never hyped the 'death of the invisible woman' and it had been a surprise.


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Man I swear to god mow if I ever go to the US I'll totally blow your shaft, take pictures and make a video of it and post it on the net and be proud of it.
> 
> Fucking oath



I'll make an anti-loeb face as the corps symbol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah totally, I've had some ideas for a new set of avy and sigs


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, let me get this straight, they need some power batteries for this huge teleportation thinger, and so they get Galactus, Dr. Doom, and Johnny Storm?  WTF kind of selection is that?  If you can get Galactus why would you step down so far as to get Doom and Johnny?  Why not another high level cosmic?  Why not just grab a half dozen Celestials?  Why grab Doom at all and not just steal the battery powering his suit?  Why not grab 50 Iron Man suits which are nearly as good and not need to torture a guy who holds grudges and murders? 

So fucking retarded, and they had centuries to come up with a plan.


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2008)

if anyone responds to the above post with "magic" i swear i will hunt you down and beat you with the chair leg of truth


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

magi... 

*sees chair leg of truth, hides in fear.


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Ok, let me get this straight, they need some power batteries for this huge teleportation thinger, and so they get Galactus, Dr. Doom, and Johnny Storm?  WTF kind of selection is that?  If you can get Galactus why would you step down so far as to get Doom and Johnny?  Why not another high level cosmic?  Why not just grab a half dozen Celestials?  Why grab Doom at all and not just steal the battery powering his suit?  Why not grab 50 Iron Man suits which are nearly as good and not need to torture a guy who holds grudges and murders?
> 
> So fucking retarded, and they had centuries to come up with a plan.



Gallactus came to devour their planet, with a Marvel Zombies level of hunger and the over nine thousand and something heroes fought him leaving only ten or so survivors.
Then they used their OMFG energy killer time machine (even though Forge seems to have six or so spare in box in his garage) to go back into the past where they'll have a chance of survival and use future galactus as a batery to bring six billion people to the past, but gallactus is kindof dead so they're gonna use doom and jhonny (the two energy bugs I guess) to kickstart galactus dead and beaten corpse.
Teh endness.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

And they couldn't track down the Infinity Gems? Or a Cosmic Cube?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 23, 2008)

> Gallactus came to devour their planet, with a Marvel Zombies level of hunger and the over nine thousand and something heroes fought him leaving only ten or so survivors.
> Then they used their OMFG energy killer time machine (even though Forge seems to have six or so spare in box in his garage) to go back into the past where they'll have a chance of survival and use future galactus as a batery to bring six billion people to the past, but gallactus is kindof dead so they're gonna use doom and jhonny (the two energy bugs I guess) to kickstart galactus dead and beaten corpse.
> Teh endness.


Well, you covered my "why not get Celestials" answer, but not my "why not just take Doom's battery, or a dozen Iron Man suits?"


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I guess all gallactus was missing was his energy pulse and his soul awareness wich I guess jhonny and Doom were unique pieces that fit into the calculations...


I guess..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ghost Rider is so freaking boring...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2008)

wich is sad, because it could really be Marvel's Supernatural.


Oh well, anoter thing they blindly fuck up... No wonder they go bankrupt every other tuesday.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm rating Millar at the same level I'm rating Bendis, probably even lower. If this inanity continues then he'll be bum buddies with low-ebb soon


----------



## Hellion (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't fit in this current conversation.  I only know Gah-Lak-Tus and even that ended lamely


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

Of course you don't fit, you like the first '_book_' by low-ebb in the Ultimateverse


----------



## Hellion (Nov 23, 2008)

Het Ultimate Power started with Bendis, and Strazynski, so they are just as much to blame as Loeb  



**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 23, 2008)

Ultimate Power isn't a book, it's toilet paper


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

Ultimate Power was fucked from the get go.

Bendis first went with the standard (fight then team up) formula then just decided against going through with it.  The JMS tried to salvage his creation and try to flesh it out then said "fuck it" and went on to write Marvel best ongoing book.  THEN Loeb was told to try to wrap it up and make it relevant.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ghost Rider is so freaking boring...



I dissagree

Ever Since Jason Aron got his hands on it the series has had  a new life breathed into it, and its only getting better, both annuals this year have been good too, though i wish he could really let loose with the action for an  issue of 2, ive never felt like ghost rider has ever thrown his full weight around, he came close in WWH but then they fucked that up


----------



## mow (Nov 24, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> wich is sad, because it could really be Marvel's Supernatural.
> 
> 
> Oh well, anoter thing they blindly fuck up... No wonder they go bankrupt every other tuesday.



that is so damn true. i never cared an ounce for GR, but when I read Vol 4 and Trail of Tears (both penned by Garth Ennis) I was speechless. The character has such potential that is just never used to it's full limits. and the artwork...*fapfapfap*

Nametwin check out those 2 if you fancy some fantastic writing. Ennis trully can do no wrong


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 24, 2008)

Trail of Tears is so damn awesome, it's refreshing to see a *REAL* anti-hero.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Tony's the one guy who will consistently go toe-to-toe with Thor, Hulk, Sentry even though they outclass him. The dude is tough as nails and bottom line has bigger balls than any other Marvel hero. Whether you agree with his "politics" (sigh) you have to admit that nobody makes things happen more than Tony Stark. In that regard he's more like a villain than a hero. The only other Marvel hero on his level in that regard is Namor.



Namor spits on him and fucks his mother.

For real dont put thoses to in the same sentence


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Trail of Tears is so damn awesome, it's refreshing to see a *REAL* anti-hero.



tell me more plz


----------



## mow (Nov 24, 2008)

basically it follows the story of the Ghost Rider during the Civil War. it's a brilliant tail of reveange, friendship, trials and tribulations. excellent plot and characterization. with a truck load of violence and gore as only Ennis can provide.

and the artwork is hot i literary orgasm at the mere sight of it:


----------



## Gooba (Nov 24, 2008)

V4 was when he went against that crazy fat guy, and allied with a demon who threw a bus at him, or something like that?  I think I read it a long while ago.  I'll pick up Trail of Tears once I get some free time.  Ever since Friday work+friends+family have taken me up 24/7, probably until next week.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

so I take it that the Jason Aaron run is no good?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 24, 2008)

If Aaron's run consists of the current issue, then it's freaking boring.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 24, 2008)

mow said:


> basically it follows the story of the Ghost Rider during the Civil War. it's a brilliant tail of reveange, friendship, trials and tribulations. excellent plot and characterization. with a truck load of violence and gore as only Ennis can provide.
> 
> and the artwork is hot i literary orgasm at the mere sight of it:




*Spoiler*: __ 




And the girl *DIES*




That made it an A triple-plus for me right there


----------



## Kameil (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks real nice I have to read it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 25, 2008)

<3 Garth Ennis, sure you've commited enough blasphemy that you disgust me personally but I just fucking love your work.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 25, 2008)

Someone point me to Trail of tears.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so I take it that the Jason Aaron run is no good?



No its actually quite good,  Gun toting nurses, Danny Ketch's Return, Angles Kicking ass, Ghost Rider VS Ghost Rider ,Cannibalistic Ghosts,A War On Heaven, it Been Good Shit.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Cannibal ghosts you say?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 26, 2008)

Cannibal ghosts? Ghosts that eat other ghosts?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

sure why not?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol Ghosts have blood and organs?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2008)

lol, runaways

OH NO, I've accidently cast a spell that causes her to be emotionally indifrent to each other! Everyone we must came quick, STAT!


Also, "We need a guinea pig, where's Chase"


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2008)

So today we learned that pissing off Odin is VERY BAD IDEA


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

It's going to hurt if you anger him.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

Daredevil was awesome as usual, Brubaker has truly his stride with this arc.  All it needs now is to reintroduce Stone (the white Ninja from Frank Miller's run) to make this arc perfect.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2008)

if only marvel gives Brubaker a more defining role in their direction like DC gave Geoff


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 28, 2008)

mow said:


> if only marvel gives Brubaker a more defining role in their direction like DC gave Geoff



That's sort of Marvel's thing, though; the disconnect between books. I mean, DC has put a _lot_ of effort into making their universe very interconnected, which is great for fans... but makes things _really_ dense. It's daunting sometimes.

But Marvel's universe, for the casual fan, is a bit easier just to pick up. You really don't need to read any other books to know what's going on for Iron Fist, and most of the time even team books seem to exist in a sort of vacuum with their characters not interacting in the solo titles. At least, that's what people tell me, and to an extent I can understand that.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont mind stand alone books, in fact, marvel's sole good books are standalone that are isolated from the remainder of the universe (to an extent) Cap, Thor, Iron Man, Daredevil and Iron Fist like you mentioned. but when it comes to connection (NA, MA, A:I, etc) that suck horridly. i want them to continue their sole strengthens but at the same time ,for fucks sake, give me something dense.

I really hate Marvel now due to this (and many, many other things). My issue with the Marvel Vs DC argument is that i was always pro Marvel characters and pro DC story lines, because they almost always manage to execute them on a level where the entirety of the titles involved play a part and are actually good. with marvel, that's never the case. i care about the marvel characters much more than DC. but whats the point of that if they continuously rape them or never use them to their full extent?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

Just finished DD, and is it just me or is Lady Bullseye...more talkey now? I don't remember her talking this much in all the last issues combined. Kind of annoying, since she doesn't have any good dialogue and despite trying to appear very "Outside of the box" she is very predictable.

Oh well I'm going to bed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2008)

Jubilee and All X-characters are being discriminated as a whole By Joe-Q and the 70's loving faction, who dislike the fact that the X-men have been the main Force behind marvel for a good chunk of the 80's all of the 90's and the beginning of the 00's.

Thats why Brian Micheal bendis and his Avengers based storyline are dragging the marvel univese where ever he damn well pleases with no regards for other writers. He Got the Go ahead frome the editorial hack in chief Quesada. alias mr. "I use magic to make sweeping changes to do whatever I wasnt."

The Avengers Ironicly have been expaned almost in exact preportion the X-verse have been regulated to obscurity. 

I was shocked when I found out about the attrocities that they did to jubilee and to other x-men like Gambit. Also I cant belive that they killed psylocke .

Oh btw , is it me or do all x books flow around Cyclows, Emma Frost and Wolverine ?


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 28, 2008)

Needless to say, Cap is as good as always. Time to read Thor.

God. Loeb is so not funny. Sad part is, he probably thinks he is. Heck, he probably thinks people actually like his books.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

mow said:


> I dont mind stand alone books, in fact, marvel's sole good books are standalone that are isolated from the remainder of the universe (to an extent) Cap, Thor, Iron Man, Daredevil and Iron Fist like you mentioned. but when it comes to connection (NA, MA, A:I, etc) that suck horridly. i want them to continue their sole strengthens but at the same time ,for fucks sake, give me something dense.


That's why I love Captain America, Cable, X-Force and Old Man Logan. I really gave gave a rats ass about continuity. As long as the story and the art are good, I'm good. I hate those titles where it feels like I'm forced to read four or five separate titles in order to get the_ real _story. That's why, outside of Secret Invasion tie-ins, I haven't really read any of the "Avengers" titles.


Suigetsu said:


> Oh btw , is it me or do all x books flow around Cyclows, Emma Frost and Wolverine ?


It's not just you. The "x-crown" has officially been passed to Scott, since Xavier was abusing his power and assumed dead twice in the last four years. Emma is Cyclops girlfriend, so that's why they keep her around. 

As for Wolverine, when hasn't the x-books revolved around his existence? ?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

Psylocke is dead? I thought she was in Exiles...I wouldn't know because I haven't read Exiles (or anything written by Claremont) in like 7 years.

Avengers have been Bendis's book since Disassembled, and despite the lack of Avengers characters being focused on (actually NVM Wolverine was in the New Avengers at the time) House of M was an Avengers book.

Civil War was an Avengers book.

Secret Invasion was an Avengers book.

Events used to be focused on the X-Men more than anything. Of course back in the good ole days, Marvel didn't really hit the spam button on their events. In hindsight Marvel will probably try to sell these "events" and Bendis's epic trilogy that changed the Marvel Universe forever!

It's sort of like DC saying that Crisis on Infinite Earths and Infinite Crisis are related to Final Crisis in someway. I don't really see it unless, Darkseid decides to destroy or take over the Multiverse.


I'm rambling now...bottom line so long as Bendis is in control of the Marvel Universe, the Avengers are the flagship of Marvel, and the reason for this is because X-Men's history is too convoluted and complex for Bendis to really grasp (since he doesn't read ongoings before 1999). He is good with here and now books, especially if it involves a high profile run (he was good at DD because he read Frank Miller's run) but other than that, he doesn't really grasp what got the character going.

Geoff Johns picks obscure but good stories and runs with them. He is able to mold current continuinity because he isn't pulling it out of his ass, there is some basis to what he is saying. There is a difference between saying Atrocitus was the murderer of Abin Sur, and saying that Black Bolt has been a Skrull since the Kree-Skrull war.

The difference transcends both legitimacy and good taste.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

psilocke's dead again?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't really like X-men, so that just does not bother me at all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> psilocke's dead again?



Who is the writer stupid enough to do it again?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> I don't really like X-men, so that just does not bother me at all.


Even though I stopped reading Uncanny and Adjectiveless, I still like the X-Men (characters) but I never really cared about Psylocke. She was such a boring character that they killed her off and made her Asian, hoping that it's add to the appeal. The shit didn't work and they killed her again... and again... and again. I think she's "died" more times than Jean Grey.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah...but dem tittays defy the boundaries of death


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

also, she's got jean grey's powers wich kinda explain alot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lies, Psylocke don't got no Phoenix Force.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2008)

> There is a difference between saying Atrocitus was the murderer of Abin Sur, and saying that Black Bolt has been a Skrull since the Kree-Skrull war.



I think Bendis originally intended for Black Bolt to be a Skrull for that amount of time. Alas, it seems that the writers of War of Kinds / SI Inhumans went ahead and said Black Bolt was replaced after Silent War. Or at least that's how I interpreted the two panels in SI:I # 1 that explained when he was replaced.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2008)

Other than Spider-Man and X-Men, Iron-Man and FF were some of my favorite shows at the time. That was by far the Cheesiest opening of all the Marvel cartoons at the time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, it was the cheesiest but, the original 90s opening for Ironman just plain sucked...


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm... Perhaps a better way to look at Marvel's woes is that they don't have a "Big Event" writer. Brubaker, to me, would not be a good "event" writer because he's a more street-level, noir, human-drama type writer. I've never heard of him doing a company-wide "event' before, but maybe I'm wrong.

Look at the big guns right now: Millar and Bendis. Millar had good concepts for _Civil War_, but he was too weighed down with having big, pretty pictures (He has like a panel-count of 3 a page) rather than actual story, as well as the spotty editorial direction. 

Bendis is just spotty in general; his continuity is spotty, his concepts are okay at best and miserable in execution, and he always seems to use more issues than he really _needs_: The guy needs to compress his storylines.

The only hope I see for Marvel is in Matt Fraction: He can accurately voice just about any Marvel property it seems, and he has versatility that most writers right now don't have. Look at his titles and see how much they really cross: a one-shot Spidey story, _Iron Fist_, _Thor_, _The Order_, and now _Iron Man_. The last is really a continuation of _The Order_, but there is a lot of difference between the characters mentioned, especially considering the Thor series was closer to reciting myths than Thor in the modern sense.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2008)

They should never have let Griffen leave hes AMAZING at orchestrating events


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2008)

If I remember reading the credits for Iron Man (movie) correctly, one of those openings was used during the movie. I can't tell which one though.

2nd Iron Man opening was great, but nothing beats the X-Men opening, including its two Japanese openings.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-50D_1fVDI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCWvWZVVNH0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLl1Z11_9jc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

You're right, animu X-men ops are so much win... Well the fist one was. The second was on the fail side of the house and can't stack up to the original.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2008)

That's true, but both of the Japanese openings are still better than the 'openings' used for the newer comic cartoons. 

Watching the Japanese openings makes me wish that some of those story lines were actually seen in the series. Like the Phalanx invading, even more Sentinel attacks, more appearances by the secondary X-Men like Cable and Iceman, and the Brood invading earth.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2008)

Deviate said:


> That's true, but both of the Japanese openings are still better than the 'openings' used for the newer comic cartoons.
> 
> Watching the Japanese openings makes me wish that some of those story lines were actually seen in the series. Like the Phalanx invading, even more Sentinel attacks, more appearances by the secondary X-Men like Cable and Iceman, and the Brood invading earth.



I could've sworn we did get The Phalanx didn't we, because I remember a two or three parter that centered around Beast that also featured Warlock.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

The new comic book cartoons are filled to the rim with failure. Exeption being, Brave and the Bold but that was only good because it was funny not because it was awesome.

Yeah, it would've been cool to see some of those stories and characters fleshed out more. Also, I remember the Phalanx did invade on Fox Kids but the Brood were only seen in space.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2008)

KingOfShippers said:


> I could've sworn we did get The Phalanx didn't we, because I remember a two or three parter that centered around Beast that also featured Warlock.



We did. I just didn't like how it was only Beast and Warlock for most of the arc. 

The best part of the second opening was Cyclops destroying the Brood (?) mothership with a one huge opic blast.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 28, 2008)

The Japanese openings are great for this one line:

"CRY AT THE MOOOOOOON!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Is this storm?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Even though I stopped reading Uncanny and Adjectiveless, I still like the X-Men (characters) but I never really cared about Psylocke. She was such a boring character that they killed her off and made her Asian, hoping that it's add to the appeal. The shit didn't work and they killed her again... and again... and again. I think she's "died" more times than Jean Grey.



I actually meant it doesn't bother me that the Marvel Universe doesn't center around them, to me having the Avengers be the central team just makes more sense.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Is this storm?




If it is I wonder what happened to T'Challa.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

I bet he's the pair of eyes lurking on the lower right of the cover.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I bet he's the pair of eyes lurking on the lower right of the cover.




And apparently thinking of someone named 'delgado'. The plot thickens... ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2008)

Deviate said:


> That's true, but both of the Japanese openings are still better than the 'openings' used for the newer comic cartoons.


Whoa whoa, you saying you don't like Spectacular Spider-man's opening? Because that thing is so damn catchy...


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2008)

I only watched that show once on Youtube awhile back. I'll give it another listen to and maybe I'll change my mind. 

'Wolverine and the X-Men' 's opening doesn't even have a song. I honestly thought the opening was a flashback when I watched the first episode.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, that is pretty catchy. I almost forgot.


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> :WOW



i love the fact that; despite our differences/origins/; we all pulled that exact emote when the spiderman cartoon started whilst eating a bowl of sugar cereal on saturday morning XD


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

By my candy flavored testicles, did Jeph Loeb just have Moon Knight stunning the Sentry with a bunch of tiny firecrackers in the face?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

mow said:


> i love the fact that; despite our differences/origins/; we all pulled that exact emote when the spiderman cartoon started whilst eating a bowl of sugar cereal on saturday morning XD


I know! It's amazing! :WOW


Banhammer said:


> By my candy flavored testicles, did Jeph Loeb just have Moon Knight stunning the Sentry with a bunch of tiny firecrackers in the face?


Sentry is such a joke. Loeb did nothing to make him better or worse.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 28, 2008)

mow said:


> i love the fact that; despite our differences/origins/; we all pulled that exact emote when the spiderman cartoon started whilst eating a bowl of sugar cereal on saturday morning XD



Are you talking about the 1994 series?

Because am I the only person here who hasn't watched it because I was born that year?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

No, he's talking about the 08 series. :WOW


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2008)

In what book is Loeb writing Moonknight and Sentry?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

I dunno? Red Hulk maybe? ?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

Also, sheet face? Really? Is that what you call "under the radar"

Should not have touched hulk. didn't buy it.



Also, Spiderwoman is here, guess she's not the overlord of the skrull race anymore, and she-hulk destroyed mount rushmore...


I mean, yay for she-hulks powerup, but didn't superheroes used to rush to prevents these kinds of things from happening? 

What would capitan america say if he ever saw Jeph Loeb...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

I knew it had to be Red Hulk. I think that's the only book regular Marvel is allowing Loeb to fuck up since, aside from Greg Pak, no one really cares about the Hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 28, 2008)

And that fat angry guy that isn't bald from the Stack


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, him too.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 28, 2008)

> Deviate said:
> 
> 
> > I only watched that show once on Youtube awhile back. I'll give it another listen to and maybe I'll change my mind.
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

Deviate said:


> Now I remember it, great song.
> 
> (Me thinks I should DL every episode and dump this show as  I'm dumping 'Wolverine and the X-Men'.)


*insert "do it" meme here... 


Deviate said:


> Who?


Thee dude named Pete on the left
Beware what lurks in the loo...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

Taleran said:


> They should never have let Giffen leave hes AMAZING at orchestrating events



indeed, though he's basically the type of guy who will never truly leave DC permanently.

edit: it just occured to me, aside from his BRILLIANT version of the Justice League, Giffen really hasn't written anything important for DC, he seems to be just an editor there.  *shrugs*

edit2: ok so he's currently writting "Reign in Hell" which is pretty decent, and another Ambush bug mini which is hands down the worst thing I've read all year.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

lolz Ambush Bug.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah, whenever Giffen isn't editting like a billion books he basically only does stuff with Lobo or Ambush Bug in them.  with some exceptions.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

Daredevil - My pick for best ongoing Marvel title. I love everything about it, Daredevil is just so damn likeable. His conflicts aren't as generic and lame as what Logan and Petey have become. He also has a better supporting cast, Black Tarantula is what a real anti-hero should be like. Oh and the tension between Matt and Dakota feels much more real than anything involving Spidey

Captain America - not as good as DD imho (and my opinion is always right you fagets, especially the gay faget poozer and chitauri faget) but still a great read. Bucky is awesome

Hercules - Not as good as Brubaker's book but Pak and Van Lente really had me with the last couple pages. I also like how Herc is written, great comic relief.

Nova - A&L just seem destined to be writing Nova, they do such a good job with it (even though it's kinda ripping of Green Lantern Corps but ripping off awesome is still awesome, despite the dilution) and I enjoy the writing and whatnot. I lobe the role Richy's bro is playing 

Guardians of the Galaxy - Meh, not bad though not great either. I tolerated A&L's Groot ('I am Groot' stopped being funny after it was uttered 1500000 times) previously but it's just gone too far. Giffen's 'king' Groot was much better

She-Hulk - Ehhhh. I like the issues that David is bringing up but the execution feels a bit wonky and everyone is undoubtedly distracted somewhat by the art (which I throughly enjoy).

Skaar - Really meh. Old Strong, Green Scar, Axman, power and some other stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

I finally got around to reading Invincible Iron Man. It's great. 

Time to check out Thor now.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree with OLPP on that the current DD > CA

also anyone who even remotely liked "Last Iron Fist Story" will enjoy the Lady Bullseye arc


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I'll check out Daredevil when that arc is over. 

Hey Kilowog, what's the suggested reading order for Thor and the one shots? ?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think I'll check out Daredevil when that arc is over.


you fucking better, next arc will be about the return of the KINGPIN and will have art by DAVID AJA 


> Hey Kilowog, what's the suggested reading order for Thor and the one shots? ?



the Fraction one-shots are Thor's "Origin" story.  the read order is "Age of Thunder", "Reign of Blood" and "Man of War"

the Thor series can just be read from #1 to most recent (#11)  SI: Thor takes place at some point after the current arc.

Truth of History is completely irrelavent to the current Thor series.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you fucking better, next arc will be about the return of the KINGPIN and will have art by DAVID AJA



I meant I wanna read Lady Bullseye in one sitting, not skip the arc. 


Kilowog said:


> the Fraction one-shots are Thor's "Origin" story.  the read order is "Age of Thunder", "Reign of Blood" and "Man of War"
> 
> the Thor series can just be read from #1 to most recent (#11)  SI: Thor takes place at some point after the current arc.
> 
> Truth of History is completely irrelavent to the current Thor series.


Thanks.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

I knew that, but you better still read the Kingpin arc, or die 

also my 2 cents on the Brubaker run:

Devil in Cell Block D - DD and Kingpin is prison after the way Bendis ended his run.  best arc so far imho.

Devil Takes a Ride - DD goes to Europe to find out who is plotting against him.  my least favorite arc so far from Brubaker, but still good.

To The Devil His Due - build up to the Mr. Fear arc, very good arc that expands on the Mila/DD relationship

Without Fear - the final battle between Mr. FEar and DD.  one of my favorite arcs from Brubaker, also it wrote in the Hood in a way that made sense.

Cruel and Unusual - co-written by Greg Rucka, all you need to know 

Lady Bullseye - Brubaker revisits the Hand mythos, quickly reaching "Devil in Cell Block D" level of awesome


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone know what this is from wether its Fan Art or an actual comic


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2008)

Those are coming out of his back right?  tell me those are coming out of his back?  I don't care how clunky or ridiculous it is.  TELL ME THOSE SPROUT FROM BACK.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

It's fanart from what I'm seeing.


----------



## kidloco (Nov 29, 2008)

lol superman

everyone kick superman ass lol


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

What?






..


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Those are coming out of his back right?  tell me those are coming out of his back?  I don't care how clunky or ridiculous it is.  TELL ME THOSE SPROUT FROM BACK.



yeah I assume its Steampunk Doom and those are powering the armor


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Daredevil - My pick for best ongoing Marvel title. I love everything about it, Daredevil is just so damn likeable. His conflicts aren't as generic and lame as what Logan and Petey have become. He also has a better supporting cast, Black Tarantula is what a real anti-hero should be like. Oh and the tension between Matt and Dakota feels much more real than anything involving Spidey



greatest thing you've ever written, rest of post was great too.

also completely agree with with the conflict stuff.  I mean fuck Peter Parker, Daredevil is the true "down on his luck hero".  His life is a shithole, just look at how every relationship ends up, also having his greatest enemy (and later EVERYONE) know his secret identity and basically there being no way of ever going back to the way things were (though Brubaker kinda handwaved this with his Europe arc), also the book historically do guest stars superbly.

It's what most street level books should be.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> greatest thing you've ever written, rest of post was great too.
> 
> also completely agree with with the conflict stuff.  I mean fuck Peter Parker, Daredevil is the true "down on his luck hero".  *His life is a shithole, just look at how every relationship ends up,* also having his greatest enemy (and later EVERYONE) know his secret identity and basically there being no way of ever going back to the way things were (though Brubaker kinda handwaved this with his Europe arc), also the book historically do guest stars superbly.
> 
> It's what most street level books should be.



 Hilarious.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 29, 2008)

Taleran said:


> anyone know what this is from wether its Fan Art or an actual comic



That's Leinil Yu's stuff. Probably a side fan thing he did



Kilowog said:


> greatest thing you've ever written, rest of post was great too.
> 
> also completely agree with with the conflict stuff.  I mean fuck Peter Parker, Daredevil is the true "down on his luck hero".  His life is a shithole, just look at how every relationship ends up, also having his greatest enemy (and later EVERYONE) know his secret identity and basically there being no way of ever going back to the way things were (though Brubaker kinda handwaved this with his Europe arc), also the book historically do guest stars superbly.
> 
> It's what most street level books should be.



And Spidey is actually my favourite comic book character but he hasn't done anything that I haven't read fifteen million times before (nor anything better either)

And I think Shang -Chi gets involved later in the arc. Anything with Shang-Chi will instantly become incredibly awesome


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2008)

> but he hasn't done anything that I haven't read fifteen million times before (nor anything better either)


truth.

I like spidey too but seriously most writers on his books seem to just try to wing it.  which is part of the reason why I sorta liked JMS' run, it was ... different ...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> greatest thing you've ever written, rest of post was great too.
> 
> also completely agree with with the conflict stuff.  I mean fuck Peter Parker, Daredevil is the true "down on his luck hero".  His life is a shithole, just look at how every relationship ends up, also having his greatest enemy (and later EVERYONE) know his secret identity and basically there being no way of ever going back to the way things were (though Brubaker kinda handwaved this with his Europe arc), also the book historically do guest stars superbly.
> 
> It's what most street level books should be.



I don't think there's a problem with Spider-man's _character_...

Spider-man could easily be Marvel's best book, it just needs a really good ongoing writer, same goes for pretty much anything.


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2008)

that just makes you wonder how incredibly funktastic spidey would be if Ed was absolute command on all spidey books.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing, Family and Ultimate?


----------



## shit (Nov 30, 2008)

Ed can't touch Ultimate. If he does I'll have his fingers.


----------



## Deviate (Dec 1, 2008)

mow said:


> that just makes you wonder how incredibly funktastic spidey would be if Ed was absolute command on all spidey books.



The mere thought makes me cum. Has Ed ever wrote an issue of Spider-Man?


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2008)

not that i know of, but as you said, just makes me wet my loins. it would be as awesome as say, if daredevil was a green lantern  



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Amazing, Family and Ultimate?



Amazing, but i though that spidey was released 3 times monthly? what happened to the other titles?

Family just sounds retard based purely on it's name. ultimates is apparently godly under bendis which i believe judging from how great his other street level titles were


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 1, 2008)

Sensational and Friendly-Neighborhood were dropped after BND so Amazing can be released 3 times a month.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2008)

Ultimate IS godly when Bendis is on his A game (most of the time he's on his B game, which isstill quite good on a street level book).

Family is like a magazine that expands on the spider-man "family", meaning the side characters and such, also the only place Spider-Girl fans will see Mayday Parker again


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2008)

They can see extra-sized Mayday in Old Man Logan.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2008)

no, stop it juggalo


----------



## shit (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ultimate IS godly when Bendis is on his A game (most of the time he's on his B game, which isstill quite good on a street level book).
> 
> Family is like a magazine that expands on the spider-man "family", meaning the side characters and such, also the only place Spider-Girl fans will see Mayday Parker again



really? never enven hear about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 1, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> They can see extra-sized Mayday in Old Man Logan.



Hawkeye still thinks that she's slim. You know... cause he's blind.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2008)

Mandatory "Bullseye", "He always said that he could hit that blindfolded" and "He might be blind, but he can still put an arrow through that barn's door" references.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm really going to miss Amazing Spider-Girl


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2008)

I had no idea they were canceling it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 2, 2008)

Me neither when's the last issue due.


----------



## shit (Dec 2, 2008)

It's already over with, isn't it? Heard it was getting cancelled months ago.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2008)

The last issue is in February... I think. 
?

**EDIT*
It's March.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tony Stark is gonna start drinking again. 

Invincible Iron Man outcome + SI outcome =


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

wait whats this about IIM?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't wanna spoil cause it so good. You sure you wanna know?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

put it in tags and I might click the tag, I might not


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok
*Spoiler*: __ 



At the conclusion of the first arc of IIM, Stark Enterprise is completely ruined. Tony had to EMP all of his factories to keep them from being bombed and and all of hie warez are basically useless hunks of metal. Now in SI the Prez said that "we" won't be using any more StarkTech. So the demand for supply is gone. He's about to be broke trying to build Stark Ent. from the ground up.


----------



## shit (Dec 3, 2008)

Poor Tony.  The good businessmen are always the ones done in by circumstance.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

Based on the cover of issue Invincible Ironman 8, he's a wanted man because of SI.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

oh lol I knew all that already, thought it was going to be some earth shatteringly important   

anyways this seems to happen to Tony every few years, this is literrally nothing compared to the Armor Wars.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

But it's alcohol and stuff...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

Armor         Wars


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2008)

And no SHIELD and Osborn and stuff...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm actually feeling sorry for Stark now


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2008)

indeed, he goes from King of Everest to the bottom of the shithole


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm actually feeling sorry for Stark now



Oh OMGLPP your such a softy


----------



## Deviate (Dec 4, 2008)

Me thinks I hear lasers chargin'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm content. I told you dickcheeses that Secret Invasion was going to blow way back and I've been vindicated


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 4, 2008)

I still can't believe how everyone has forgiven Osborn for everything hes done but are treating Stark worse everyday.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Iron Man, Hulk, Fury was a good read for those of us who have seen the 2008 Marvel movies.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 4, 2008)

I feel dirty for having a SI av and sig now...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

SI avi and sig... Was it one of the ones I made? ?


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 4, 2008)

You know, I wonder Warren Ellis' opinion of this result, since he was actively trying to make Osborn look ridiculously unstable and crazy.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> SI avi and sig... Was it one of the ones I made? ?



Yep, it was the nick fury one!


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 4, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> You know, I wonder Warren Ellis' opinion of this result, since he was actively trying to make Osborn look ridiculously unstable and crazy.



Hence why I wonder why everyone in the MU wants to suck his cock and then be anally penetrated by him.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 4, 2008)

Oscorp powered S.H.I.E.L.D?

Well now it'll be green and instead of a helicarrier it'll be a glider-carrier. And instead of jetpacks they'll use gliders...and pumpkin bombs 

Honestly I think this is a pussy move, but honestly DC did the same thing with President Luthor. And Tony Stark is basically Luthor without a Superman to fight.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yep, it was the nick fury one!



Then you shouldn't feel dirty.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd be surprise if "Demon in the Bottle II" wasn't done.

Heck, all signs point to Tony taking up the bottle again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

He might upgrade to heroine.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> He might upgrade to heroine.



Nah, that's reserved for archers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Lulz.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 4, 2008)

So I think X-Infernus also belongs in here due to the interesting round table discussion that happened


(I'm surprised Marvel is letting people play with them to be honest)


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2008)

I heard that someone wants to give Dr. Doom a master now.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

Ghost Rider guest appearing in X-Force


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep. Ghost Rider >>> indian dude 100% proved


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

YOU HAVE NOT TASTED VENGEANCE 

YOU KNOW NOTHING OF HELL 

REST UP, FOR TOMORROW WE SLAY DEMONS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 4, 2008)

I know. I expect much win from this.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 4, 2008)

Warpath is one of the reasons X-Force disinterests me at times. His storyline is kind of corny. X-23 makes up for it though.


----------



## shit (Dec 4, 2008)

Might as well talk about Cable in this thread too.

Bishop's got doomsday weapons nao! He's the biggest villain the X-Men have ever had, fucking up the world worse than Apocalypse could ever dream of doing.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2008)

So, I'm gonna say it nao...











So Bendis kills Janet in the 616 verse and then Loeb kills Janet on the Ultimate verse.




And then Robot Janet acts like an abandoning pussy....


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> So I think X-Infernus also belongs in here due to the interesting round table discussion that happened
> 
> 
> (I'm surprised Marvel is letting people play with them to be honest)



u mean the Infernalati?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 4, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> u mean the Infernalati?



sounds like a hot pepper starbucks cofee flavor


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> sounds like a hot pepper starbucks cofee flavor



hmmm

How about The Demonati?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone read She-Hulk : Cosmic Collision? 

Not a bad read as usual, Petey David is someone I'm starting to respect. He pays heed to other books and previous stories and characters, something most writers enjoy kicking in the gonads. Also it has loads of chicks drawn really well

And Thundra x She-Hulk is win


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

indeed, Peter David is win.

he's the guy who took Aquaman from this



to this


----------



## Deviate (Dec 5, 2008)

Too bad DC brought Aquaman back to square one (last time I checked anyway)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

they made him a teenager.

don't worry though, _Grant Morrison_ and _Geoff Johns_ have a plan for fixing him that will happen in both Final Crisis and Blackest Night


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 5, 2008)

More like PD's legend was set after he had a hand in creating Space Cases.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2008)

I vaguely remember that show from when I was 7.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone read She-Hulk : Cosmic Collision?
> 
> Not a bad read as usual, Petey David is someone I'm starting to respect. He pays heed to other books and previous stories and characters, something most writers enjoy kicking in the gonads.



I didn't expect to see a writer use one of the Friendless. Props to PAD for using obscure cosmics.



ghstwrld said:


> More like PD's legend was set after he had a hand in creating Space Cases.



FUCKING TRUE.

Real story: When I met PAD earlier this summer, I told him that my favourite work of his was Space Cases. He was surprised, and told me that the fan just before me (a female Wonder Woman cosplayer) also said the exact same thing.

Anyways, he said that every once in awhile, some fan would come up to him and say their admiration of Space Cases, and PAD would say something along the lines "if only they'd be on DVD; fans could help but not sure if it'll work".

If it wasn't for exams right now, I'd OTP it (I have all the episodes).


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 5, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anyone read She-Hulk : Cosmic Collision?
> 
> Not a bad read as usual, Petey David is someone I'm starting to respect. He pays heed to other books and previous stories and characters, something most writers enjoy kicking in the gonads. Also it has loads of chicks drawn really well
> 
> And Thundra x She-Hulk is win



wait...didn't she Fuck She-hulks cousin


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2008)

Uhhh kinda, she has a kid from Hulk after kissing him

Hulk Family was interesting. It seems every hero is getting kids now (except a certain guy in a new day)

Oh and I like Eternals for some reason


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 6, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Uhhh kinda, she has a kid from Hulk after kissing him
> 
> Hulk Family was interesting. It seems every hero is getting kids now (except a certain guy in a new day)
> 
> Oh and I like Eternals for some reason



How is Eternals? I dropped it because it felt too slow. Is it worth looking into again?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

it's pretty good, first issue was complete MEH for me but it's picked up


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2008)

its pretty damn sad when the last truly Threatening enemy to the Marvel Universe was Annihilus


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

But it was a great event.

There's always the "omniverse threats" that the Exiles and Cap Britain Corps deal with.

Problem is, if they actually spilled out multiversally, we'd say Marvel is finally having a Crisis.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

and that's the one thing that the editors of Marvel will never, ever allow to happen


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2008)

Is Exiles still being defaced by Claremont?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a question about Cap 25

Was it ever stated anywhere why Tony himself didn't escort Steve?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

never explicitly explained, my reasoning was

1). after the post arrest story from Confession, he didn't feel like getting into another argument, especially in a public place

2). he was busy working on SHIELD stuff


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

> The Story:  "Earth's Mightiest"
> Avengers Assemble! Scarlet Witch! Hank Pym! Hercules! The Vision! Stature! Hulk! Jocasta! U.S. Agent! Iron Man!... in this all-new chapter of MARVEL'S MIGHTIEST SUPER HERO TEAM!


With the exception being Iron Man, Mighty Avengers has some of my least favorite characters in it's line-up. an Also lulz at Hank Pym's new uniform being a wasp motif. I bet he beats it when he takes it off.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

> *COVER BY:* SEAN PHILLIPS
> *WRITER:* ED BRUBAKER
> *PENCILS:* SEAN PHILLIPS
> 
> ...


This looks interesting. ?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

hulk and hercules are redundante, pym is working with robot wasp and lol, is that Wanda? Really? They would make mutant kind their enemy?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 8, 2008)

Goddamn Walter Simonson needs to come back to Marvel he could make anyone interesting including the fantastic Four


seriously this is one of the cooles ideas I've ever read


----------



## Gooba (Dec 8, 2008)

Time to go find FF #352, and whichever that scan is from...


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> hulk and hercules are redundante, pym is working with robot wasp and lol, *is that Wanda? Really? They would make mutant kind their enemy?*



i Know seriously

 i hope this leads to a big feud between the Avengers and the X-men


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

Mutantkind should be in line to eat Wanda out for freeing them of the curse of their genes. All that "Oh woe is us, we're mutants, we're different. " just to be like "Damn you, Wanda!! I wants mah powahs back!! "


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> This looks interesting. ?


have you read Point Blank/Sleeper or Criminal yet?  and if not, why?


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> With the exception being Iron Man, Mighty Avengers has some of my least favorite characters in it's line-up. an Also lulz at Hank Pym's new uniform being a wasp motif. I bet he beats it when he takes it off.



I totally approve of this line-up. No Ms Marvel and Wonderman can only lead to better MA issues. But why no Black Widow?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Mutantkind should be in line to eat Wanda out for freeing them of the curse of their genes. All that "Oh woe is us, we're mutants, we're different. " just to be like "Damn you, Wanda!! I wants mah powahs back!! "



it wasn't Woe is us were mutants it was Woe is us humans are BASTARDS 

the Scarlet Bitch needs to die


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

You can't kill the Scarlet Witch. If you try, she'll blink you out of existance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> You can't kill the Scarlet Witch. If you try, she'll blink you out of existance.



ill do her like Low-ebb did and snipe her ass


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

616 SW wouldn't fall for that crap. I'm pretty sure even Ulti SW isn't dead. Miller's gonna bring her back right after Loeb is assassinated by mefinishes up, and he won't even have to explain why, cuz we all know that she controls all time and space.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> 616 SW wouldn't fall for that crap. I'm pretty sure even Ulti SW isn't dead. Miller's gonna bring her back right after Loeb is assassinated by mefinishes up, and he won't even have to explain why, cuz we all know that she controls all time and space.



if by control u mean smack the tapestry of reality with  a hammer till she gets the  result she wants.....

besides a bullet in the Brain works on every thing


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

Also, boy is it gonna suck to be spider woman for a few years


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> have you read Point Blank/Sleeper or Criminal yet?  and if not, why?


I've bought an issue of Criminal 2 for 2 bucks in one of those kyoske(?) stands the mall.


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> if by control u mean smack the tapestry of reality with  a hammer till she gets the  result she wants.....



Come on man, her plan was almost PERFECT. She had the universe eating out of the palm of her hand, and everyone was pretty much HAPPY, and they all got to live their dreams.

She only made two eency weency little mistakes by giving Wolverine his memories and creating Layla Miller (or whatever's the deal with her), and if you notice it's only those two that are still reeping the benefits of Wanda's utopia. Wolverine's running down old enemies with a huge Kenpachi smile on his face, and Layla is basking in being the most relevant person to any plot that she's a part of. I say, if you're gonna make someone take the blame for mutants losing their powers, you should blame those two before Wanda.

In Wanda's world, almost EVERYONE was a mutant, so really she made a little minority lose their powers in exchange for everyone getting to taste what it was like for a little while. That's like taking from the rich and giving to the poor. What's not heroic about that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> *She only made two eency weency little mistakes by *giving Wolverine his memories and *creating Layla Miller* (or whatever's the deal with her), and if you notice it's only those two that are still reeping the benefits of Wanda's utopia. Wolverine's running down old enemies with a huge Kenpachi smile on his face, and Layla is basking in being the most relevant person to any plot that she's a part of. I say, if you're gonna make someone take the blame for mutants losing their powers, you should blame those two before Wanda


T'is unforgivable.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

layla miller is genius, stop it Mo.


But why oh why do the avengers insist on keeping the nutjobs on the pay roll

Sentry, hulk, Wanda, Pym, Thunderbolts...

I mean, didn't wanda kill vision and jack of hearts, and the Lang ant man?
She killed one of her children's best friend's father... Who seems to be now dating her husband. Whome she also killed.
If last time she was fucked up, she went bonkers like that..

I know, let's put her on the team, up there with the Sentry and the hulk whome we did not shot into space and tried to kill us last summer.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> layla miller is genius, stop it Mo.


You take that back right now! 


Banhammer said:


> But why oh why do the avengers insist on keeping the nutjobs on the pay roll



Most likely for teh lulz. ?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You take that back right now!


You can't make me.
I know stuff 


> Most likely for teh lulz. ?



yeah, I'm gonna lol when pym tries to smack jocasta (robot wasp) and hurts his hand.
then she's gonna go "would you like me to iniciate the  "stupid whore's make up sex" sequence?"


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> But why oh why do the avengers insist on keeping the nutjobs on the pay roll
> 
> Sentry, hulk, Wanda, Pym, Thunderbolts...
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that since Iron Man's on the team (assuming it's Stark in there), that these are heros that don't wanna be a part of Norman's regime, or they're thrown together into a team by Norman. Whichever, I think there's an actual reason everyone here is an Avenger rather than last time when the roster was basically picked out of a hat.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2008)

allmighty opressed she-bitch seen as a villan by a minority that has always been resented and that just happens to be fucked up in the head?

Why the hell would norman not take advantage of that 
That's what the thunderbolts were, and they made him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Come on man, her plan was almost PERFECT. She had the universe eating out of the palm of her hand, and everyone was pretty much HAPPY, and they all got to live their dreams.
> 
> She only made two eency weency little mistakes by giving Wolverine his memories and creating Layla Miller (or whatever's the deal with her), and if you notice it's only those two that are still reeping the benefits of Wanda's utopia. Wolverine's running down old enemies with a huge Kenpachi smile on his face, and Layla is basking in being the most relevant person to any plot that she's a part of. I say, if you're gonna make someone take the blame for mutants losing their powers, you should blame those two before Wanda.
> 
> In Wanda's world, almost EVERYONE was a mutant, so really she made a little minority lose their powers in exchange for everyone getting to taste what it was like for a little while. That's like taking from the rich and giving to the poor. What's not heroic about that?



hey i don't have nay thing against her u know actually letting the mutants win for once, in fact i would have been happy with that being the new status quo 

its the hole iam bitter so iam gonna wipe out my species  issue i have a problem with


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> hey i don't have nay thing against her u know actually letting the mutants win for once, in fact i would have been happy with that being the new status quo
> 
> its the hole iam bitter so iam gonna wipe out my species  issue i have a problem with



You should blame Magneto for that. In the end, the world isn't what he wanted, so he's the one that ordered it ended. And if the guy who championed the mutant cause doesn't even want a world filled with mutants, then what's the point of there being any mutants?

And she didn't kill the mutants. Those depowered "mutants" are still alive, just look at the New Warriors.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> You should blame Magneto for that. In the end, the world isn't what he wanted, so he's the one that ordered it ended. And if the guy who championed the mutant cause doesn't even want a world filled with mutants, then what's the point of there being any mutants?
> 
> And she didn't kill the mutants. Those depowered "mutants" are still alive, just look at the New Warriors.



well magneto was just pissed about being used....


and depowerd mutants arent any better, a bunch of characters with potential get screwed , and thrown into comic book Limbo. and it feels like all those fucktards like Trask, Bastion, and Graydon Creed won


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Is Exiles still being defaced by Claremont?



Don't ignore me damnit, CBG?



LIL_M0 said:


> With the exception being Iron Man, Mighty Avengers has some of my least favorite characters in it's line-up. an Also lulz at Hank Pym's new uniform being a wasp motif. I bet he beats it when he takes it off.



Echhhh. That's the same guy that did the Sentry MA issue where he was spending the entire issue being emo, flying away and pretending he was the 4th Tenor


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2008)

Layla's great.

Layla and Cho should have a team-up and form Team Super-Awesome!


----------



## shit (Dec 8, 2008)

EvilMoogle said:


> Layla's great.
> 
> Layla and Cho should have a team-up and form Team Super-Awesome!



and then fall in luuuuuuuuurve


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> and then fall in luuuuuuuuurve



they could be marvels next power couple

though when u think about it can u even imagine a conversation between the 2?


----------



## icemaster143 (Dec 8, 2008)

Speaking of the x-men anyone find it funny that their back to the everyone loves them (at least in SF)  that we had during the new X-men run.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Don't ignore me damnit, CBG?



yes he is, though his series is getting cancelled in Febuary


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yes he is, though his series is getting cancelled in Febuary



God-freaking-damnit, I was enjoying Bedard's run (even that silly arc with the group of Wolverines) but then Claremont has to come along and shoe-horn in his hard-on for writing a X-Men book

Seriously


----------



## Gooba (Dec 8, 2008)

I liked Secret Invasion 8, although there should be some law keeping even "reformed" super-villains out of such high positions.  I mean that is just retarded.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 8, 2008)

I just noticed something about Civil War, I think Cap always had the last word whenever he and Tony talked


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> I totally approve of this line-up.



you, my friend, are tripping balls. that line up is so loeb-esque that i honestly cant fathom the fact it even came into existance.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

I really want to hear how Slott justifies his new MA line-up


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2008)

He just has to say "I got rid of Ms Marvel and Wonderman," and to me it's totally justified whatever else he does.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

Has Wanda made any appearences in comics since 'Young Avengers Presents: Wiccan & Speed'?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone really cared?  Ever since Vision went down Wanda hasn't been so much a character as a tool for events.  Atleast in Ultiverse she had her brother to sexily/creepily play off of.  The character is too eccentric/powerful to actually fit in any storyline unless you have a good crazy to temper her.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 9, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that you guys would like Red Hulk if Sale was the one drawing it


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

Probably, Loeb/Sale has one of the best resumes in comics, Loeb solo has one of the worst.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Is Exiles still being defaced by Claremont?



NE is coming to an end.

It's a mercy killing, IMO.



Taleran said:


> I have come to the conclusion that you guys would like Red Hulk if Sale was the one drawing it



I don't know. It depends on whether the story remains the same (then FUCK NO) or Sale able to collaborate on the story with Loeb (then maybe).

But either way, the premise is pretty weak.

As for SW, I really wish they retcon the Bendis retcon. Because for someone to be THAT powerful and the cosmics not to take notice is just ridiculously short-sighted.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I have come to the conclusion that you guys would like Red Hulk if Sale was the one drawing it



Sale never just pencils, he takes an active role in the story, so it wouldn't be the retardathon it is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I have come to the conclusion that you guys would like Red Hulk if Sale was the one drawing it


Reviewing most of the "Loeb/ Sale = win" fanwank type of comments I beleive you're right. They'd also like Ultimates 3. :/


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

**** you


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think it was either you, or NeoDMC, that actually said that Ultimates 3 would be win if it was a Loeb Sale collab. ?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 9, 2008)

It probably would have been, since Sale wouldn't have allowed Loeb to put in the suck.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2008)

Please, you're making me sad.


----------



## Fang (Dec 9, 2008)

Doom vs Red Skull...whose the better villain to you guys?


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2008)

Doom, no contest. Red Skull is just Cap's problem, as I see it. Doom is a villain to all heros. Besides, I hate Communists.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

Red Skull just a  Cap problem?

mofo needs to red Cap Vol. 5 . aside from being the only villain that has been worthwhile in Marvel in the past 10 years. his plan was not merely to bring down cap, but to completely tamper with the political landscape of the usa entirely. if his plan wasnt foiled we wouldve had one trully Dark Regin.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2008)

Doom.

Sexists, racists, and hate mongers make up for piss poor villans


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

^ you're just a playa hater 

quetion:

this sprung out from the discussion about new powers; mainly Es Iron Man's Extremeis and Spidey's The Other. i recall a long while back reading about how in a Moon Knight comic featuring The Punisher how MK's god was so pleased with Punisher's actions that MK asked him why he didnt pick him as a MK to which his god responded saying Punisher works for someone else (or something like that). did they ever pick up this thread? i only picked up the punisher when Ennis became writer so i dont have much knowldge on back issues.

anyhow this idea sounded retarded and i wanted to see if they actually were dumb enough to consider it


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2008)

mow said:


> Red Skull just a  Cap problem?
> 
> mofo needs to red Cap Vol. 5 . aside from being the only villain that has been worthwhile in Marvel in the past 10 years. his plan was not merely to bring down cap, but to completely tamper with the political landscape of the usa entirely. if his plan wasnt foiled we wouldve had one trully Dark Regin.



Yeah, and Apocalypse got his own planet earth to rule for a year. Doesn't make him anything more than the X-Men's problem. I'm unimpressed  but I am intrigued.  I think I'll check out that volume if I can find it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2008)

mow said:


> ^ you're just a playa hater
> 
> quetion:





You drunk? you sond drunk


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Yeah, and Apocalypse got his own planet earth to rule for a year. Doesn't make him anything more than the X-Men's problem. I'm unimpressed  but I am intrigued.  I think I'll check out that volume if I can find it.



You can find it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

anyone remember that it was Doom that helped Skull on his path to glory?


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> You can find it.



I'd vote democrat for you M0.  But only once.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> anyone remember that it was Doom that helped Skull on his path to glory?


Yeah. I wonder when they'll fully elaborate on that.



Juggalo said:


> I'd vote democrat for you M0.  But only once.



Just. As. Planned.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Yeah, and Apocalypse got his own planet earth to rule for a year. Doesn't make him anything more than the X-Men's problem. I'm unimpressed  but I am intrigued.  I think I'll check out that volume if I can find it.



Age of Apocalypse was so goooooood


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Age of Apocalypse was so goooooood



lacked Spiderman  otherwise it was perfect


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

It lacked lots of things not related to the X-franchise but so what? It was pretty dark and gritty for a mainstream series


----------



## shit (Dec 9, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It lacked lots of things not related to the X-franchise but so what? It was pretty dark and gritty for a mainstream series



The Hulk was there, as was Doom, Stark, Daredevil, the good half of the F4, and even Gwen Stacy. They just killed Peter off before it ever got started, but I guess that was mostly to show how different the world was. Still it was a big sacrifice.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 9, 2008)

And that's why it's awesome. They were willing to kill off (at the time) their biggest named character (before Wolverine became involved in 15 books)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

mow said:


> ^ you're just a playa hater
> 
> quetion:
> 
> ...


Read (punisher) Born. it's a MAX comic dealing with the Punisher's origin written by Garth Ennis. It should, kinda, answer your question.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't like how moe=mow It's like... magic Yeah I said it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Then he doesn't have to explain anything.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2008)

If only there was some way for me to actually reaqad Secret Invasion and all of it's tie ins, but I'm just so confused. Bah who am I kidding? I just wanna read more incredible herc and RIP sometime.


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2008)

i shall pick it up soonishly



Kaze said:


> I don't like how moe=mow It's like... magic Yeah I said it



this way, i can run for political officess as both president and vice president 

and magic...is quite spot on really xD i gots da mad hook up, yo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

me said:
			
		

> The Hoods is going to lead the Dark Avengers. I just know it.



The plot thickens.


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

Read the first issue of Wonderful World of Oz. It was really cute.  I'll enjoy this one. It's a big change of pace from what I usually read, which is refreshing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

"What If... Fallen Son" was much better that I had expected.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 10, 2008)

the out of order runayas story at the ned was kinda dumb


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> *the out of order runayas story* at the ned was kinda dumb



That's because the What if House of M w/ Runaways back-up  was supposed to be read before this one BH.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know, that What If was kind of doody. I'm really not a fan of What If stories anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

I didn't say it was "zomg awesome", just better that I had expected.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't really expect much from What Ifs. I see them as shit that wasn't good enough to make it into the real story, so they pile it into one book and sell it for three bucks. So that would make everything Loeb writes a What If. That's how I try to rationalize why Marvel pays that guy to do something I do almost everyday...that is, take a shit and wipe myself with some paper. Except Loeb does it and hands it in to Marvel, and somehow it becomes the top selling book in the industry. LOL, how everything leads into Loeb hate.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

Captain Britain continues to be a pretty darn good read.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> "What If... Fallen Son" was much better that I had expected.



I really liked it. But now that I'm out of fluffly rainbow sparkly land I'm now realizing how much some people were overreacting to it. It's really not that gut-wrenching...

EDIT: Someone else pointed this out...

THE STORY DIDN'T LIVE UP TO ITS SLASHY COVER!!! WTF?????!


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

Tony's death was way more underwhelming than I figured. And damn Luke Cage is a cold friend.

Also noticed Ben was the only one who shed a tear for Tony (besides Potts of course). He's a helluva guy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> I really liked it. But now that I'm out of fluffly rainbow sparkly land I'm now realizing how much some people were overreacting to it. It's really not that gut-wrenching...
> 
> EDIT: Someone else pointed this out...
> 
> THE STORY DIDN'T LIVE UP TO ITS SLASHY COVER!!! WTF?????!



Yeah, that's a dumb reason no to like this book. I liked it.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, that's a dumb reason no to like this book. I liked it.



Not really, it was just sort of disappointing. , I guess. 

I really, really liked the part with Pepper though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Tony's death was way more underwhelming than I figured. And damn Luke Cage is a cold friend.
> 
> Also noticed Ben was the only one who shed a tear for Tony (besides Potts of course). He's a helluva guy.



Of course. Ben is the only interesting person on the F4, it's been like that in the past, it's like that now and it'll be like that in the future. The other 3 can go screw themselves for all I care (though in the case of Sue, I would care to see her screw herself)


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2008)

I didn't like that What If


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2008)

Same here 

Who was the person at the end on the moon that said 'It shouldn't have ended like this'?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

watcher probly


----------



## shit (Dec 10, 2008)

Watcher                     .


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey look, it seems like even the people at happy sparkly rainbow fluff land are disappointed with this What if? too!

Now that I was thinking about it, I was kinda looking forward to this too.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2008)

I started reading _Silver Surfer: Requiem_ a few hours ago. So beautiful.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> That's because the What if House of M w/ Runaways back-up  was supposed to be read before this one BH.



has this came out yet?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Brubaker talks about the Lady Bullseye arc


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Deadpool #5 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2008)

cock tease


----------



## shit (Dec 11, 2008)

Now do you understand?
_Uh_-uh.

That was funnier than it was.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2008)

God I love Deadpool. Sure it's a bit of a flip from Wade in Cable & Deadpool but the whole lighthearteded issues with cartoony arts works perfectly


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> God I love Deadpool. Sure it's a bit of a flip from Wade in Cable & Deadpool but the whole lighthearteded issues with cartoony arts works perfectly



how can Way be so awesome here yet fail so hard with Wolverine?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Bob, Agent of HYDRA, is coming back for Dark Reign


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Bob, Agent of HYDRA, is coming back for Dark Reign



Comeback of the Year! :WOW


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Brubaker talks about the Lady Bullseye arc





> NRAMA: Matt is now sleeping with Dakota North. Let's talk about Daredevil's...er...libido for a moment. We've talked about this before, but does any other character in the Marvel Universe see as much action as he does? If you feel all nerdy weird answering that one, how about: does any other character in the Marvel Universe make as many bad relationship decisions as he does? What is it with him?
> 
> EB: He's a tragic character, but he has a good time on the way to his tragedies.




*Spoiler*: __ 









I CAME


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

I just realized that the flashback team up from "New Avengers #47" actually occurred in Bendis' Daredevil run.     It happened here - 

Damn you Bendis for reminding me of back when you wrote nothing but good comics


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2008)

I love the kind of art that this deadpool comics have, I dislike the realistic one that uncanny x-men have.
You may understand wath I am trying to say yes?

Anyhow I know this is kinda offtopic but since BOB its coming back then we need to celebrate!

By disposing of the traitors!


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> I love the kind of art that this deadpool comics have, I dislike the realistic one that uncanny x-men have.
> You may understand wath I am trying to say yes?
> 
> Anyhow I know this is kinda offtopic but since BOB its coming back then we need to celebrate!
> ...



THAT FAN ART IS AWESOME [deadpools gonna kick some ass how dare Mardox steal his woman!]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

behold, quite possibly the greatest thing Marvel has produced in 2008




*Spoiler*: _Thor: God-Sized Special #1_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone want a Hercules/Thor team-up in the near future?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2008)

hercules is going into the ...ugh.. Avengers...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

I read Legend of the Blue Marvel 01 just tnow. It was really interesting. It wasn't "zomg over the top racism " like some of you guys throughout the internet made it out to be. The only thig I can say that I didn;t like about it was how the artist drew Iron Man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I read Legend of the Blue Marvel 01 just tnow. It was really interesting. It wasn't "zomg over the top racism " like some of you guys throughout the internet made it out to be. The only thig I can say that I didn;t like about it was how the artist drew Iron Man.



hey ive been saying it was awsome form day one,

 it still is issue 2 was verry deep , and even adds something to marvel continuity


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

I haven't read issue 2 yet but this is pretty cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I haven't read issue 2 yet but this is pretty cool.



I know Adam is already infinitely more interesting then The Sentry


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

I was just about to make that comparison but the I got a v-bulletin error.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

a half eaten bagel is more interesting than the Sentry


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

I kinda liked the Sentry during NA: Breakout (issues 01-02), then they lost me with the next arc.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, Sentry's first few stories were decent (read: the jenkins stuff) but all the stuff that happened after Bendis got him made me go


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2008)

before i was just indifferent to the sentry

but then they had him go and pwn Doom, and thats when i jumped on the hate train [Choo Choo]

 hey Olpp dose ur corps. battle against the evils that are the sentry?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

only time I tolerate Bob now was in WWH #5 because he was actually doing stuff.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2008)

sentry's name in this forum is mud. I command you to stop speaking of anything even phonectly remotly resembling the word Sentry, the bringer of OTP ragnarok


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

the design of the kree robot sentry from the 1970's was neat


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> sentry's name in this forum is mud. I command you to stop speaking of anything even phonectly remotly resembling the word Sentry, the bringer of OTP ragnarok



The Sentry made an entry into the 21st century.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

watchman is another term for sentry


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 12, 2008)

> I agree that post Secret Invasion might be the most interesting MU ever. Really with what Quesada has done from Secret War to Civil War, the Annihilation and revitalization of the Cosmic arena, to Messiah Complex and now Secret Invasion and Dark Reign, not to mention the increase in quality we've seen in books like Iron Fist, Daredevil, and all of the ancillary books like Dark Tower. He is really leading Marvel through what has to be mentioned as the best era it's ever seen.



And yet...I would not hesitate to spit on his name, and all he stands for.

It's like hating Lincoln for suspending habeas corpus, the man could turn Marvel into a multi-media juggernaut and sell comics for quarters, but the way he did it will forever tarnish the entire objective.

Paved with good intentions indeed


----------



## shit (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> a half eaten bagel is more interesting than the Sentry





Zen-aku said:


> before i was just indifferent to the sentry
> 
> but then they had him go and pwn Doom, and thats when i jumped on the hate train [Choo Choo]
> 
> hey Olpp dose ur corps. battle against the evils that are the sentry?





Banhammer said:


> sentry's name in this forum is mud. I command you to stop speaking of anything even phonectly remotly resembling the word Sentry, the bringer of OTP ragnarok



I suppose none of you guys checked out the three issues of Sentry's title series then. Well I did.  And it was pretty funny. This guy flies around New York like a super-powered retard and all the other heros suck his cawk cuz he could stomp them all if he wanted. He gets duped by the stupidest bad guys, eventually figuring out their dimwitted schemes in the end, saying his trademark "NAO I c wut u did thar" before punching them once and winning. To see a comic like that being made nowadays makes me lol.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> And yet...I would not hesitate to spit on his name, and all he stands for.
> 
> It's like hating Lincoln for suspending habeas corpus, the man could turn Marvel into a multi-media juggernaut and sell comics for quarters, but the way he did it will forever tarnish the entire objective.
> 
> Paved with good intentions indeed



who said      that?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

HELL HAS FROZEN OVER




this is like OLPP dropping on his knees right now and felating Jeph Loeb.


not to say I don't have faith in Brubaker, complete opposite I'm feeling hopeful he'll deliver some of his best work with this


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> And yet...I would not hesitate to spit on his name, and all he stands for.
> 
> It's like hating Lincoln for suspending habeas corpus, the man could turn Marvel into a multi-media juggernaut and sell comics for quarters, but the way he did it will forever tarnish the entire objective.
> 
> Paved with good intentions indeed



Where is that from?

And I think a better comparison would be Andrew Jackson: A man who stopped secession (In a rather hilarious way) and brought the common man into politics... but ruined the economy and slaughtered Native Americans. It's hard to like him, even though he did so much.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 13, 2008)

I liked the 10 issues (volume 1) but hated him since. The difference in hair and art style made me hate him.


----------



## Watchman (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> watchman is another term for sentry



Don't bring me into this. I hate Sentry as much as anyone else.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 13, 2008)

Watchman said:


> Don't bring me into this. I hate Sentry as much as anyone else.



Do you hate Sentry, or do you hate his hair?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2008)

I like Sentry

*WTF DID OLPP! JUST SAY?*


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 13, 2008)

NEVER FORGIVE, ALWAYS HATE
SHOW NO MERCY, CRUSH WITH MIGHT


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

What If House of M has some fugly, Liefieldian art. It was so distracting that I couldn't even read it.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2008)

I also regret touching that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Did you read it? I couldn't make it past the pictures.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm talking of the art work as well. But overall the story is plausable it's pretty great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Really? This intrigues me but the art appalls me. ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 13, 2008)

It's like Avengers/Invaders. I have the most recent issue but upon reaching the first page, I dropped it straight away because the art was so atrocious and dialogue was really bad

Well actually I didn't read any dialogue because the past few issues were so damn boring that I gave up straight away. I should probably read it so I can giving another scathing review or something


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2008)

I've made it through 5 pages at the most from looking at the disgusting art tbh I had to take a break and actually re-read it again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

OLPP, I like Avengers/ Invaders you faget poozer. 

Kameil, I just can't do it. Shitty art is still shitty no matter how many breaks I take.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2008)

Bear with it just be thankful that artwork isn't a molester of your dreams when you sleep.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Bear with it just *be thankful that artwork isn't a molester of your dreams when you sleep. *


I pretty sure it will.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm afraid too.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2008)

I find it funny, M0 pretty likes everything that we don't like and dislikes everything we like

You precious, delicate, unique flower


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just not a bandwagoneer like the rest of you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2008)

Neither am I, chitauri scum


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Liar.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 14, 2008)

We are all scum.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

it wasn't the worst art ever, wasn't good but it wasn't enough for me to run screaming traumatized like I did with the guest penciller from X-Factor

overall it was an _ok_ what if?  I liked how it wasn't completely narrowminded and actually addressed some stuff outside of Decimation.


also the climax reminded me of that one Mini Marvels story   (one about the armored avengers)


----------



## mow (Dec 14, 2008)

godi  love you ennis. concept of Punisher: Warzone #1 was so.fucked.up but utter gold. I cant stop laughing at the monkey bit.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

Kameil said:


> I also regret touching that.



Oh, how many times have I woken up with exact same feeling


----------



## Kameil (Dec 14, 2008)

Why do we have to suffer?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 14, 2008)

Hm... I expected somewhat better from the Runaways What If? It really dosen't show any big "What if" point of change in their lives.. 

Oh well, any extra atention is a-okay by me


----------



## Kameil (Dec 14, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

mow said:


> godi  love you ennis. concept of Punisher: Warzone #1 was so.fucked.up but utter gold. I cant stop laughing at the monkey bit.



did you read this first?





also yeah the monkey part was great, needed more polar bears though


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2008)

M0 pisses rainbows and butterflies because he's that unique and distinguished. He drinks tea made out of unicorns and hippos because he's special and he can


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

I liked what if HoM aside from the art that looks like it is from that dude that drew the Ultimate Vein-Men


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

finally read Fallen Son what if? and gotta say the ending is laughable, I mean Tony did jack shit during SI


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

Only What If? I've read that I enjoyed was What If: Wolverine Enemy of the State


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

I rather enjoyed a couple of the really old what ifs? that were collected in trade, they varied from "well written" to "epicly hilariously bad"


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 15, 2008)

I enjoyed the Spider-girl one.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> M0 pisses rainbows and butterflies because he's that unique and distinguished. He drinks tea made out of unicorns and hippos because he's special and he can



rare picture of lil mo


----------



## icemaster143 (Dec 15, 2008)

Just read Adam: Legend of the Blue Marvel #2

They defeated the most powerful black man on the planet with a blonde.

Black mans kryptonite strikes again.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

solicits for the only 3 books that matter





> *THOR #601
> Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI
> Art, Cover & Variant Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> Has Thor turned his back on Asgard...? Has Asgard turned its back on Thor?! After the monumental and cataclysmic events of THOR #600, the God of Thunder’s life has changed completely! New readers...now’s your chance! Jump on board!
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99






> *DAREDEVIL #117
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by MICHAEL LARK
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...






> *CAPTAIN AMERICA #48
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Pencils & Cover by STEVE EPTING*
> The New Captain America faces the crimes of his past as the Winter Soldier as the Sub-Mariner and the Black Widow struggle to stop a new foe from unleashing a deadly attack on the world! By the best-selling Eisner, Harvey and Eagle award-winning team of Ed Brubaker and Steve Epting.
> 32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

"The only three books that matter..." Ok, I see Captain America up there. Where are the others? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

you shut the fuck up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

See M0, no-one likes you


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

I listed them in order of awesome going down


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

So the most awesome being Cap? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought you needed to be able to read to get into college


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 15, 2008)

As I said, M0 is unique and special


----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2008)

Thor needs to pick up a bit. The writing is good and the art is great, but the pacing is very sluggish. Less Wisconsin town meetings and more lightning blasting bad guys plz.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

fuck you I like those moments 


anyways JMS is trying to get a career outside of comics going, plus he also has a few things lined up with DC, which is why I don't count Thor as a "monthly"


----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you shut the fuck up





Kilowog said:


> fuck you I like those moments
> 
> 
> anyways JMS is trying to get a career outside of comics going, plus he also has a few things lined up with DC, which is why I don't count Thor as a "monthly"



the mouth on this boy 

It's a nice change of pace at least. It's more like Thor's living his life rather than going to work as a super-hero, and I like that. I also like that I'm getting to know his alter ego, Dr. whateverhisnameis. I just wish a frost giant would invade Wisconsin or something.  We know the gods are mortal now, so I'd like to see them in a fight where they have to worry about that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

Him living his life is why I love Thor. Him going around and messing up people's shit is lame, boring and overdown. Only difference that would have with Hulk is instead of lines like 'OH. THE. HUMANITY', we'll have 'I SAY THEE NAY'

Thor is good because it's pretty complex and deep, exploring things at a much more intrinsic level


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

As long as JMS doesn't pull a Sins Past anytime soon. . .


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm going to be optimistic and say I expect this to rock





> *HULK: BROKEN WORLDS BOOK ONE (of TWO)
> Written by FRED VAN LENTE, ROY THOMAS, PETER DAVID
> & PAUL BENJAMIN
> Pencils by CLAYTON HENRY, HERB TRIMPE, RODNEY BUCHEMI
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, that does look promising. Surprised that Pak isn't writing considering he has a picture of Hulk tatooed onto his genitals


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

proof that Marvel has no fucking idea what they're doing anymore






> *MARVEL APES: SPEEDBALL SPECIAL
> Written by KARL KESEL
> Penciled by RAMON BACHS
> Cover by JOHN WATSON*
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

lol @ rip-off of Hitch's F4 cover


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

Chameleon's last appearance was during the Civil War "tie-in" correct?

also Kraven continues to be dead, but is now retconned as a Sinister clone thing


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

Refresh my memory on the Civil-War tie-in


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

Amazing was about Spidey fighting in the war.  Sensational was about the fall out of the ID reveal with a lot of his villains going after him.   Chameleon formed a half assed Sinister Six to go after Spidey, but he got taken out by Aunt May's cooking.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh yes I remember that. Molten Man, Will-O-Wisp and Electro were involved as well

In the comic I owned, Mary Jane beat Chamelean senseless


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

Nah, MJ and Aunt May were always that good.

Dont mess wit' teh wummin'.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> the mouth on this boy



you lost your moral high ground the moment you started using that avatar


----------



## shit (Dec 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you lost your moral high ground the moment you started using that avatar





You win again... this time.


----------



## mow (Dec 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Amazing was about Spidey fighting in the war.  Sensational was about the fall out of the ID reveal with a lot of his villains going after him.   Chameleon formed a half assed Sinister Six to go after Spidey, but he got taken out by Aunt May's cooking.



greatest moment of pwange ever. only thing that surpasses how hilarious that was is punisher owning other wolverine.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

WTF IS THIS SHIT 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*ECHO* IS THE FUCKING BLACK PANTHER NOW?!


			
				LIL_M0 said:
			
		

> kraynor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

she actually has a facepalm on her face 


anyways I like Echo (mainly because of her DD appearances) but shit, even this is too much of a cock up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2008)

its black panther who cares XD


----------



## mow (Dec 18, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> its black panther who cares XD



i believe this wins the discussion.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

MK BP was pretty good, damn Hudlin


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

Thor God Sized, was well godly.  Fraction matches up to the greatness of JMS.



> Him living his life is why I love Thor. Him going around and messing up people's shit is lame, boring and overdown. Only difference that would have with Hulk is instead of lines like 'OH. THE. HUMANITY', we'll have 'I SAY THEE NAY'
> 
> Thor is good because it's pretty complex and deep, exploring things at a much more intrinsic level


all true


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

You know what would be cool? If all of the books that had Villain variants actually featured that villain. I really doubt that Thanos, being dead and all, would be getting his hands on on the infinity gauntlet plus all of the gems anytime soon.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, Thanos would have no idea how to come back from the dead, it isn't like he has any experience or connections.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

as if Death would allow him to come back


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeh she killed him.  Killed his BACK last night, player.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

Final Issue of Thor Volume 3.




*Spoiler*: _Thor #12 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

So it got canceled, or is it just switching to issue 600 after this one?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

> or is it just switching to issue 600 after this one?



this one.  *painfully obvious*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

<--- thinks Thor is lame, therefore doesn't really care. :xzaru


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2008)

i like Hot loki better TT_TT


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

you're a dumbass :xzaru


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2008)

No, She-Loki was pretty hot and appealing. And a much scarier viper in the nest.


That said, M0, Thor is the most awesome thing to enter your life, bend over and recieve his grace


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

you're a dumbass :xzaru


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2008)

Also, tits. You can't argue with that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you're a dumbass :xzaru



u apparently don't like hot Chicks


----------



## Ronin (Dec 18, 2008)

So I read Kingbreaker yesterday and am somewhat intrigued. I knew Scott had one brother,but didnt know about the second one. I also heard that Gabriel was an X-man and now I'm confused beyond belief. Any recommended reading to find out about Scott's dysfunctional family.  


I also would like to read up on the Inhumans, sicne Blackbolt is apart of this event I'd like to find out some more about him, any recommended reading?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2008)

deadly genesis and rise and fall of the shiar


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

Jenkins' Inhumans Marvel Knights series

David Hine's Inhumans Saga "Son of M" and "Silent War"


----------



## Ronin (Dec 18, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> deadly genesis and rise and fall of the shiar





Kilowog said:


> Jenkins' Inhumans Marvel Knights series
> 
> David Hine's Inhumans Saga "Son of M" and "Silent War"



Thanks gentlemen, I'll read it all today.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2008)

For the lulz check out "What If..Rise and Fall of the Shiar"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> u apparently don't like hot Chicks



trannies make me quesy.

anyways my post was directed at the retardedness of m0 in refusing to read what is hands down the best Marvel book in years.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> trannies make me quesy.
> 
> anyways my post was directed at the retardedness of m0 in refusing to read what is hands down the best Marvel book in years.



oh, Yeah m0 even Fury has Accepted Thor as  his Lord whats a matta wit u


[also kilo technically the magic makes HER 100% babe..least to me pek]


----------



## shit (Dec 18, 2008)

I see the fall of Loki on the horizon. Didn't he already try this whole plan in "Loki" and ended up wanting Thor back by his side instead of imprisoned??? Or is he just looking to make him really depressed?


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 18, 2008)

Just noticed that one of the zombie nurses on the Deadpool #5 cover had a name tag Romero.  The issue was pretty good.  Deadpool almost got everything he wanted in it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2008)

^Yeah, I totally have that book 



Loki:Hurry, I must save him! He will never forgive me, but at least we may see each other more honestly now!!"

BOOM


Guard:Thor escaped!


Loki: Oh shit


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 18, 2008)

Echo is the new Black Panther?

I think Marvel lost me somewhere along the line...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

Marvel's two best books come out on the same day (DD and Thor), I am very happy






*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #114 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

another 'faces of evil' variant. ,


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

that's exactly what I was thinking just now.

seriously Marvel, what. the. fuck.?  I mean Faces of Evil at least features people who are in the fucking issue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Maybe they'll be important to the story later on. 

Wait, isn't the owl in jail?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

yes, he got busted for dealing MGH during the first half of the Bendis run, Daredevil beat the fucking shit out of him in front of witnesses, then he appeared during Ed's first arc.

also I fucking doubt that Marvel will ever give Thanos the Gauntlet again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanos is better choice than Reed Richards. He isn't worthy.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

Master Izo 

also very interesting turn of events if LB turns out to be the Donovan's lawyer, very interesting Mr. Brubaker


----------



## shit (Dec 19, 2008)

Read a graphic novel of Daredevil recently where the Gladiator nearly kills that wife of his. She really gets in a bad way when she's with Daredevil. She herself killed some guy in that same book.

Parents are right. I don't know why DD's even fighting them taking custody or getting angry about it. I hope this Izo character calms Matt down and makes him focus. He's about as wound up as he can get right now. Dude should srsly take a vacation.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

oh I think that should be one of the Mr. Fear arcs.

she killed that guy because she got poisoned by Mr. Fear's gas by crazy pheromone lady from DD's adventure in Europe


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 19, 2008)

Love the preview. Matt is becoming paranoid again. He's going to assault the innocent woman


----------



## Gooba (Dec 19, 2008)

The What If Newer Fantasitc Four was the original Infinity Gauntlet story, but with the F4 being Wolverine, Spidey, Hulk, and Iron Man.  It ended with Wolverine outsmarting Mephisto and Thanos.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Love the preview. Matt is becoming paranoid again. He's going to assault the innocent woman



Brubaker said that LB would have a secret identity, so she might actually BE LB but she won't reveal herself infront of the Donovans.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Gooba said:


> The What If Newer Fantasitc Four was the original Infinity Gauntlet story, but with the F4 being Wolverine, Spidey, Hulk, and Iron Man.  It ended with Wolverine outsmarting Mephisto and Thanos.


Why not, Wolverine is nigh omnipotent. He's already mastered the space/time continuum, being everywhere at the same time. Thanos and Mephisto never stood a chance against his sheer brilliance.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh yea, he also cut off Thanos with the IG's arm in one swipe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Adamantium >>> all... except for vibranium


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

Gooba said:


> The What If Newer Fantasitc Four was the original Infinity Gauntlet story, but with the F4 being Wolverine, Spidey, Hulk, and Iron Man.  It ended with Wolverine outsmarting Mephisto and Thanos.



Even though that's like, something Wolverine would never do in 616 countinuity, it felt more natural for (200+?)years old fucker than everything else he's been doing lately.


Also, lol, if wolverine isn't on your team right now, then he is without a doubt in your team, only in another dimension.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

Mad Titan must be crying himself to sleep


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

^lol


Also, I went to my local comic book store and bought YA V2.
That's right, I just paid for comics, and over 25 dollars, so, this week, and probably next one, my opinion > yours.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

WWH Mini Marvels was epic win.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

back when I had a job I bought the YA hardcover, it's cheaper than buying both TPBs plus dude, it's hard cover


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

they didn't have it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

I got the last copy at my shop


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

Portugal isn't exactly famous for their comic book shops 







But goddamnit, that book is beautifull. Gorgeous on all levels and has most of my favorite New Yorker heroes (The Cage, Pre-BND spiderman, and YA) and the story is just soooo touching and awesome. It's almost like, with every page.
Who recomended them to me? I forget, but whomever it was, I must rep you again.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

It was me and NeoDMC but I don't want your reps, I'd rather have your monies eternal loyalty... Just. As. Planned.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah when I first heard of YA, I thought it was going to be an an EPIC FAIL ripoff of the Teen Titans, but to my surprise it was great read, still prefer TT but it's damn close for 12 issues.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

What does Teen Titan got?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

it had Geoff Johns writting for 50 issues


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> What does Teen Titan got?


Longevity and senority. other than that... nothing.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it had Geoff Johns writting for 50 issues



Wow, that's like, four years. Now I'm depressed. I've been running on weekly issues for so long that I forgot how long it actually takes for anything to happen on a comic book story. 





So, character and story wise, what is TT about?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

@m0: ok I conceed that as long as Wonder Girl is on the team, YA>>TT, but still historicalyl TT andYJ >> YA, but still Wonder Girl 


@ban: originally a team of all the DC sidekicks, now a franchise in its own right.  basically if you know the cartoon you'll get the basic premise.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> @m0: ok I conceed that as long as Wonder Girl is on the team, YA>>TT, but still historicalyl TT andYJ >> YA, but still Wonder Girl


I wasn't calling either one better. I just said TT had longevity. It's been out since before I was born and still going strong (but fuck Wonder Girl). Whereas YA is fairly new and on hiatus.

Wait, I just realized something. Both teams have (had in YA's case) a character named Cassie that I hate. 


Banhammer said:


> So, character and story wise, what is TT about?


​


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

who sucks more: Stature or Wonder Girl? 

also Johns > Heinberg  "Who is Wonder Woman?" was a _decent_ arc but nowhere near as good as YA.


also I love that theme, but damn you for getting it stuck in my head again


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

Stature sucks alot, but it's not her fault! You see, she took the pym particles, wich make anyone that touches them an instant  anyoing little (lol, little) douchebag.
I think I'm gonna stick to YA.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

eventually DC will touch you it's gotten everyone else, even M0 and OLPP.

join us. join us join us join u[/monotone]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> who sucks more: Stature or Wonder Girl?






Banhammer said:


> Stature sucks alot, but it's not her fault! You see, she took the pym particles, wich make anyone that touches them an instant  anyoing little (lol, little) douchebag.
> I think I'm gonna stick to YA.


lolz. TT is cool. If you liked the show, you'll dig it. If not, you really aren't missing anything. since you don't read DC comics.


Kilowog said:


> eventually DC will touch you it's gotten everyone else, even M0 and OLPP.
> 
> join us. join us join us join u[/monotone]


I'm in a cult now?!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

I say thee nay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Like I said, you aren't missing anything.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

is it a cult when DC has Johns and Marvel has Bendis?  think of it as THE TRUTH 

join us join us join us[/monotone]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, I didn't like the show that much. I don't know what it is that it's missing to make it appealing for me in comics but I know it's huge.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

if you ever do decide, go with the beginning of vol. 3, it lacks Wonder Girl failure


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks, if I do, I will.




PS((I still smother a squeal everytime I read Teddy "coming out" to his parents. Hurry, I must rep someone!)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Also, I didn't like the show that much. I don't know what it is that it's missing to make it appealing for me in comics but I know it's huge.



I liked Beast Boy's lulz. 


Kilowog said:


> is it a cult when DC has Johns and Marvel has Bendis?  think of it as THE TRUTH
> 
> join us join us join us[/monotone]



Bendis is a great writer.I've liked most of the things I've read from him, exception being no one dying except for skrulls and fodder humans during Secret Invasion and the wordy Avengers They talked too much and I didn't like any of the characters on the team.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah I love Bendis when he writes Street Level stories, Alias and his DD are two of the best runs in modern Marvel history, also USM and powers are good too, but as the guy in charge of the entire compnay's future, no, just no.

also dude, Black lanterns


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

What is this "Powers" you speak of? Is it Marvel or indy?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

it was originally an Image title, but then Bendis moved it to Marvel Icon.

)

It's a series about 2 cops in a superhero liason division, so whenever a hero gets killed or something happens to them, they're the ones on the scene.  also one of the cops used to be a hero.  it's a very fun and good series.

damn secret invasion for making Bendis put it on hiatus


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it's Indy, but I remember something like that. Something aobut someone killing Retro Girl





Also, the Hiatus bothers me silly. I feel like a crack addict, sucking on any reference ot live, let it be a single baloon on Deadpool, or that couple of lines he gives in the end of Secret Invasion


Wich reminds me, boy am I glad Xavin didn't stay back to help  I'dd be pissed if 3d man decided to have a go with her, while her back is turned. 

This raises another question. The whole Initiative plot is retarded because skrulls been having planetbusting weapons for a long time now.
Remember the Atmosphere Burning Missles that killed Majesdane?
Yeah.
So much for that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok. Thanks gaiz. 


Banhammer said:


> Remember the Atmosphere Burning Missles that killed Majesdane?


No.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

he's talking runaways


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, speaking of runaways, here's a spoiler-esque cover


*Spoiler*: __ 





Chase gets FOOT-IGONS


----------



## shit (Dec 19, 2008)

Runaways will have to do something actually consequential one day for me to ever care about them.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 19, 2008)

runaways isn't about doing consequential things, they're about "Trying not to die!"




And they're awesome, even if barely even present


----------



## shit (Dec 19, 2008)

They'll inevitably do something consequential one day. Marvel can't have a title without dragging it thru the mud making it really imp't in some future massive crossover. When that happens with RA, I'll jump on their bandwagon. Til then... just can't muster any interest for them.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im reading Iron Fist, the art is so damn good


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the current SwesomelongassnameI'mnotevengoingtotrytospell/Freeman run, it's not as good as "Last Iron Fist Story" but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

You know what's something I hadn't thought about?


Magneto has 3 grandkids that he pays no atention to.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wiccan Speed and... Attilan girl(?)

Magneto doesn't know that Wiccan and Speed exist. The third child is protected by the Inhumans. Unless things get 90s EXTREME!!!!  again I doubt that she'll ever be an "important" character.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

Luna.


I mean, just think about what it would do to the charactesr. Also, they've been going crazy over finding the scarlet witch, but what about mags, or uncie Pietro?
Much easier imo.  Of corse Magneto's love is not something you might always want for yourself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah. Magneto's love is just like Magneto's law: Hard and fast. [/zappbrannigan]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

And it dosent always mean he won't kill you with a satelite in fron of your sibiling.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

*MYCUP O' JOE WEEK 36*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

> I doubt that she'll ever be an "important" character.


while, she herself is not going to be important, her mother is a major character is WoK.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

Totally 



I mean, imagine if Magneto decided he was going to train the young avengers


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

huh so Echo might NOT be the new BP


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2008)

> JQ: Yeah, who doesn't love a monkey running through your comics from time to time? It's one of those great staples of comicdom.
> I think Agents of Atlas is enhanced by the presence of a monkey, and I think the Marvel Universe and the world of the Avengers will be enhanced by Speedball the monkey.




Ow my face hurts.



> JQ: You knew? No, not Lockjaw. Dogs are inherently trustworthy. Cats, on the other hand, are traitorous, belligerent, little demons.






He better be off to beat up Mephisto.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

what? they are evil


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> > JQ: You knew? No, not Lockjaw. Dogs are inherently trustworthy. Cats, on the other hand, are traitorous, belligerent, little demons.


Don't get mad. It's true. 


Kilowog said:


> what? they are evil



Lil' Mo --->  <--- Kilowog


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2008)

You guys just don't know how to deal with them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> You guys just don't know how to deal with them.


I do!   Throw em in the kennel with the pitbulls.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll throw him in a kennel with your mom


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

cats are responsible for everything wackos usually blame the jews for


----------



## Hellion (Dec 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> cats are responsible for everything blame the jews for



SAYYY WHAA


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Tasteless joke is tasteless


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

I've used up my wit for the day


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

You had wit and didn't tell me?!


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2008)

Get Kilo off comics, and he doesn't know what to say.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

you only say that cause you only see me here, I used to main in the Theatre but I got bored, then the OP section but I refuse to post somewhere where Jetstorm mods


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

What's wrong with Jetstorm... Also who the hell is Jetstorm?


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2008)

Awww Jetstorm's cool. He likes Uchihas. 

I was just messing with you. I figured you didn't get all that postcount here anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2008)

> He likes Uchihas.


that's why he should go fuck off


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 21, 2008)

I got the majority of my post count with comic related posts.


----------



## shit (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, I like Uchihas too-

oh I c wut u did thar

m0 is exceptional.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

> Hey, I like Uchihas too-


kill yourself now


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2008)

kilowog does not lack hatred


----------



## Kameil (Dec 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What's wrong with Jetstorm... Also who the hell is Jetstorm?


Don't know I don't hold a grudge against Jet he's alright just another black dude. Only thing I despise him for is his liking of Uchiha.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

Uchihas are one of the many reasons why I hate Naruto *so. damn. much.* and this pisses me off because I used to love this series, I really did.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yet you love Superman, the Uchiha of comicdom?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 22, 2008)

*Usual
Cocky
Homeless
Inbred
Harebrained
Assholes*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

don't you fucking *DARE* compare Busiek, Johns, Robinson, Jurgens, Morrison, Kelly, Ross, Dini and many more to the failure of Masashi Kishimoto.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

I dare, I did. 

Marvel.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

the amount of failure in you is strong


----------



## Kameil (Dec 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yet you love Superman, the Uchiha of comicdom?



My spine was shocked when that was said.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah, I wish I didn't waste today's reps by negging retarded morons in the cafe, when I should have saved one for m0


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Messing with Kilowog makes the day go by much faster. 


Marvel.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 22, 2008)

Unfortunately I went on a pos rep spree on random fools.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah I went on a rep spree because I wanted to neg Segan, again and again.

lol having to wear an aizenXgrimmjaw set for a week


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Unfortunately I went on a pos rep spree on random fools.



Random rep, I'd never do something so... irresponsible. 


Marvel.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the fucking Marvel discussion thread? If you guys force me to mod I swear to God and all his angels I will kill all of you.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

> This is the fucking Marvel discussion thread?


the comics forum is weird, only really active on wednesdays and thurdays, then enters a limbo state.  also only like 15 people post here.

threads go tangental all the time and they bleed together a lot.




> Random rep, I'd never do something so... irresponsible.


I do it when I REALLY want to neg someone ASAP


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> This is the fucking Marvel discussion thread? If you guys force me to mod I swear to God and all his angels I will kill all of you.


Yeah. WTH is wrong with you guys. We need to be discussing Marvel things. I tried to keep them on topic S_S but they didn't listen to reason.

Marvel.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

YOU brought up Superman, a DC character with your flamebait


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 22, 2008)

That's what the convo is for, fool. I came here looking for people hating on Marvel and I got people hating on M0! That is no fucking substitute. I do that on my own!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

well they both start with M and deserve their lumps


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey has any one read The Wonderful Wizard of Oz (the comic)? My nephews read it to me today. They're six and eight.


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2008)

^ I read it. It was pretty charming.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 22, 2008)

Kaze missed all the lulz  

Anyway Aren't Telepaths the Uchiha of Marvel 




**


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2008)

When you drink your haterade, everything is Uchiha.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 22, 2008)

I am above fandom so I can enjoy all characters.  Except Deidara a member here has totally killed him for me.  Kinda like how I hate Squirrel Girl... Yeah I said it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

*We hate squirrel girl cause she's lame*



Kaze said:


> I am above fandom so I can enjoy all characters.  Except Deidara a member here has totally killed him for me.  Kinda like how *I hate Squirrel Girl... *Yeah I said it



Lil' Mo --->  <--- Kaze



Juggalo said:


> ^ I read it. It was pretty charming.



Yeah. I'm getting the trade when it comes out.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am above fandom so I can enjoy all characters.  Except Deidara a member here has totally killed him for me.  Kinda like how I hate Squirrel Girl... Yeah I said it



One of those creepy fangirls no doubt. 'HE'S JUST MY VERY MISUNDERSTOOD IMAGINARY BOYFRIEND (and he's gay)!'


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

They often are


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2008)

Because I'm late

What If? was just so lawl. Let's take bets on how many times Gooba orgasmed. I guess 67 times. The WWH Mini-Marvel was also massive lawls

Daredevil and Thor make me moist. DD continues to be nothing but utter headjob while Loki is not hot anymore, I didn't really like God-Sized that much, I'm sure there's a perfectly good explanation but them talking in thy old ye English while weilding M16s is not a good way of preserving the suspension of disbelief. To be honest, JMS is the only person that I would like to be allowed to use Thor but that'll never happen


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2008)

Spiderman Noir was kick-ass boot-tipping beer-chugging awesome.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 22, 2008)

Every time moe compliments Marvel an angel gets its wings, and a monkey flies out of my ass (unless he is talking about Cap).


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2008)

oh dont worry, Ill go back to dishing the haterade on them as soon as #3 comes out. Marvel always has that hold on me, lure me in with sweaty promises of sweet, sweet salvation only to behead the temptress and replace her with a hairy lady-troll.

The crime for creating wonderful concepts and then promptly pissing on them should be eternity in limbo stuck with the company of an overly horny, hung like a horse and bi-curios Beelzebub. I wish that fate upon 99% of Marvel's employees.

also; +++ points for sorta-name dropping Logh's best (and my fav) album. Goobster thou is holy.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 22, 2008)

Aaah, there's the good old petulance I love so much.

I still haven't read that one yet, I plan to at lunch today.  I usually DL comics onto my work laptop, and it takes me about a week to get through them all during lunch just in time to dl more.


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2008)

it's interesting. it's not the omg look at me making a snappy (not really) come back. it's alot gritter and more in your face, and at the risk of vocalizing such a cliche, it actually works really well. 

honestly, anything that can re-spark my interest in spiderman cant be bad thing. and I havent been able to stand spidey as far back as i havent been able to stand X-men


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

> I'm sure there's a perfectly good explanation but them talking in thy old ye English while weilding M16s is not a good way of preserving the suspension of disbelief.


I'm going to interpret this as being a remark against Simonson, at which point I will respond:

ur ghay lawl


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 22, 2008)

So now...

Could someone here tell me why there's Tony/Maria Hill porn on the internet now?


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> So now...
> 
> Could someone here tell me why there's Tony/Maria Hill porn on the internet now?





chaosakita said:


> on the internet now?





chaosakita said:


> internet





chaosakita said:


> internet



rule                          34


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

chaosakita said:


> So now...
> 
> Could someone here tell me why there's Tony/Maria Hill porn on the internet now?



because it's sexy.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

Rule #34 if the internet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

I didn't know  Then again, I stopped caring about it after the 5th issue.


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2008)

oh well

I was about to drop NW anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

I was cool with NW when I thought the wind chick from New X-Men was gonna die, then she didn't. So I dropped it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

Never even began to touch it. Also, Sofia Mantega wasa  stupid naive but sweet and awesome little girl


----------



## shit (Dec 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was cool with NW when I thought the wind chick from New X-Men was gonna die, then she didn't. So I dropped it.



Yeah that book was full of unfulfilled promises of former X-Men biting it. Just the one, it seems, whatshisface's sister.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah. That book had the potential for awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm going to interpret this as being a remark against Simonson, at which point I will respond:
> 
> ur ghay lawl



Not really, I didn't know who the writer is. 



LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah. That book had the potential for awesome.



You know you're talking to a loon if they say a book by Grevioux has the potential for awesome


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2008)

Simonson's epic run of Thor included the afformentioned accents with guns, he wrote the story that was put in the back of the issue.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Because I'm late
> 
> What If? was just so lawl. Let's take bets on how many times Gooba orgasmed. I guess 67 times. The WWH Mini-Marvel was also massive lawls
> 
> Daredevil and *Thor *make me moist. DD continues to be nothing but utter headjob while Loki is not hot anymore, I didn't really like God-Sized that much, I'm sure there's a perfectly good explanation but them talking in thy old ye English while weilding M16s is not a good way of *preserving the suspension of disbelief*. To be honest, JMS is the only person that I would like to be allowed to use Thor but that'll never happen




something not adding up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2008)

someone not reading my post


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello, in here, I sifted through this thread for day, to try and get a feel for where the Marvel universe is unsuccessfully. I was a collector from  74 to 95 of mainly Marvel title like the X-books, the Incredible hulk, Iron Man, Thor, Captain America, Avengers and off and on Spiderman. I also dabbled with DC's Green Lantern and Batman because of Frank Miller's Dark Night. I never could relate to Superman outside of the old George Reeves TV show, but I digress, I was wondering what old titles could I jump back into and read a good story.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, it all starts with a simple set of questions.

How much do you care for continuity?  Do you want light or dark tinged stories?  Age discrimination a problem?  You able to find independent books?  Last but not last, blunt trauma, stabbity stab, guns, or magic?  Answer those and I could maybe help you find something t o enjoy.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 23, 2008)

I like darker stories now, back in my time I like the work of Miller on Dark Knight and Chris Clermont when Storm and co was new. Also, Peter David's Hulk was good back then if those references help. I have picked up a couple issues of Deadpool because I've seen a lot of avatars here but I'm not sure about it just yet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you like darker stories, check out Punisher MAX by Garth Ennis. It's really good.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok, I'll check it out. I am also looking for some non super type comics too if you know any, I would appreciate.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Randomaxe said:


> Ok, I'll check it out. I am also looking for some non super type comics too if you know any, I would appreciate.



*Fables* by Bill Willingham, for current comics.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Fables* by Bill Willingham, for current comics.











You sir have good taste.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

Randomaxe said:


> Ok, I'll check it out. I am also looking for some non super type comics too if you know any, I would appreciate.




*100 Bullets *is the book that you should read then
*Y: The Last Man (Vertogo)* is a completed series about the last man on earth where the female population survives. It's very good.
*The Walking Dead (Image)* is a homae to 'Dawn of the Dead' and very, very good.
*Girls (Image)* is another good one, it's about an alien invasion which the aliens looks like women.
Also, *Punisher MAX *that I mentioned earlier has no superheroes or fancy costumes. It's a true vigilante story. It's the only Marvel non-superhero book I've read.
Crap! I almost forgot about the Steven King storied being releases in comic form *The Stand* and *The Dark Tower*


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 23, 2008)

Great, thanks for the start. Now to get to a shop.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, to the shop.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, we must find one.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 23, 2008)

Am I the only one who shops @ piratebay


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

No.


----------



## shit (Dec 23, 2008)

I go to ye olde comic book shoppe still.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

hitokugutsu said:


> Am I the only one who shops @ piratebay



my local comic book salesman's info is highly classified


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 23, 2008)

What the hell was up with the "New Fantastic Four" What-If? I mean, was it trying to be funny or not, because I could not tell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

It was trying to be crappy and succeeded.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2008)

M0 is correct

That said the Mini-Marvels at the end was awesome on fifteen different levels


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 23, 2008)

I think I'd like the regular Sentry a lot better if he walked around like the Rock with his belt over his shoulder. In fact, why hasn't that happened yet?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> I think I'd like the regular Sentry a lot better if he walked around like the Rock with his belt over his shoulder. In fact, why hasn't that happened yet?



Because Giarusso is too awesome for the rest of the Marvelverse?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 23, 2008)

what no? Fantastic Four Wolverine is the wolverine I'dd like to see on 616 continuity.
It's the first time I remember distinctly liking the character, not just being a ridiculous unbearable friend.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 23, 2008)

Lies Hammer, you fap to Logan in all his incarnations


----------



## shit (Dec 23, 2008)

Sentry surprised me in Issue 4 and turned into a good comic out of nowhere. It totally mindfucked me. Truly the most awesome set-up in the history of comicdom, bar nothing; be utter crap for three issues and provide nothing but the basest lulz and then inject 4 kilotons of epic in three panels and then pretend like it didn't happen. Holy shit, I can't even explain it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Lies Hammer, you fap to Logan in all his incarnations



The men I fap to have far less body hair and no testicles










And more tittays


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2008)

You fap to Poison and Roxy from Final Fight?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 24, 2008)

I fap at poison Ivy and Foxxy Love 

That close enough?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

I just came I think.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2008)

lack of runaways makes newborn baby jesus cry


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh god was Hulk #9 another massive /facepalm on a universal scale


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 25, 2008)

The fact that it's selling well is even more distressing.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2008)

oh remember, we are the people that bought millions of vanilla ice records. If you build it, retards will came


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 25, 2008)

New avengers was okay IMO. Though very predictable, it was still entertaining. But it brought up a question for me. We all know that Reed Richards has his skrull gun. Any skrull is revealed when shot with it. No one remembers Spidey's secret ID anymore. But if there was a skrull spidey, no one would notice cause he has a full body costume. Why hasn't anyone brought this up yet?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2008)

Luke Cage is the Iron Patriot. I called it months ago when I said he'd lead the Dark Avengers and I'm calling it now that he's the Iron Patriot. He just has a new power, like Wolverine, that lets him bin in two places at once. :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2008)

why did kilowog get banned 





Also, fucking hulk is here, but not runaways?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 25, 2008)

speaking of hulk, did jack ass low-ebb just have storm welding rock, (Abe lincon's head) with lightning?


Even if I wasn't studying geology, I still think that's pretty fucking retarded. Also, in Low-eeb story, the president that aborted slavery and the treatment of black men as property is the one who'se head got crushed...




Just saying.. At least he didn't kill yet another mutant.






Shit, next week he's gonna fuck with Strange


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 25, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Oh god was Hulk #9 another massive /facepalm on a universal scale



OLPP my friend.... WHY ARE U STILL READING THAT SHIT!


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 26, 2008)

It came in a pack with Daredevil, that's why


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

Runaways is back to awesome baby


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> OLPP my friend.... WHY ARE U STILL READING THAT SHIT!



it feeds his hate, and OLPP's hate is what powers the OLPP corps

also whats this about the poozer being banned?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thor was excellent. Not much else to say on it without ruining the story.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2008)

i was just about to type the exact same thing. what an issue


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh I'll spoil it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It had Loki in it


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



and he fucking ruled


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I say er add him to the Evil Trinity. Magneto Doom and Loki.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

what if was mediocre though.


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2008)

Yah, What If was pretty lackluster. Pretty cool that Spiderman could hold his own against Iron Man, but the ending pissed me off.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Aunt May hanging on Tony and selling Peter out? Ptuey! Should've let the old broad get shot.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What? No, Aunt May prooved during her whole showing that no matter what she was going to stand by her nephew, and he clearly killed Kingpin to save her. That was just some Quesada propaganda.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 26, 2008)

What what if is this


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2008)

Back in Black, released Wednesday


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

Thor and Daredevil continue to show why they are Marvel's two best books.



> poozer being banned?


they were trying to rep seal me but they clicked the wrong box or something


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

What if Black in Black was very good.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

I still find it really hard to believe Kingpin would give a shit enough to have Peter shot, I mean he stopped giving a shit about his existance decades ago and if he didn't hire snipers against DD why Spidey?

but I digress.


anyways the Runaways/Young Avengers what if is pretty neat, it does a good job of mixing YA and RW continuity in a way that makes sense (more or less)


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

And then God said "Let there be bricks of shit"


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 26, 2008)

I think that all What Ifs should reach their climax with Wolverine cutting the arm off the main villain ala _What If: New Fantastic Four_.



			
				 What If: Secret Wars said:
			
		

> Doom: Look, I have all the powers of Beyonder in my hand!
> 
> *Snikt*
> 
> Doom: NO! YOU CUT OFF THE HAND WITH ALL THE POWER IN IT! I AM UNDONE!!





			
				What If: Civil War said:
			
		

> Iron Man: With this little brainwave device, I can capture all the rogue Avengers.
> 
> *Snikt*
> 
> Iron Man: OH NO! I CAN'T TURN IT ON WITHOUT MY HAND! ALL HOPE FOR THE REGISTRATION ACT IS OVER!





			
				 What If: Secret Invasion said:
			
		

> Pymp-Skrull: Now I shall unleash our biological weapon with a press of this button...
> 
> *Snikt*
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 26, 2008)

Security of National and Intelegence and Knowledge Tacticians.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

> *Wolverine is promoted to head of S.N.I.K.T.*


.                  :rofl


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 26, 2008)

> *Wolverine is promoted to head of S.N.I.K.T.*



I cant breath


----------



## shit (Dec 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I still find it really hard to believe Kingpin would give a shit enough to have Peter shot, I mean he stopped giving a shit about his existance decades ago and if he didn't hire snipers against DD why Spidey?
> 
> but I digress.



Daredevil's identity wasn't released to the public like Spidey's was, I think. Whereas Murdock got his identity jotted into a SHIELD file, Parker got his plastered all over front pages of newspapers.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

> Daredevil's identity wasn't released to the public like Spidey's was,



you've never read a single issue of Daredevil in your life have you?


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 27, 2008)

Juggalo said:


> Daredevil's identity wasn't released to the public like Spidey's was, I think. Whereas Murdock got his identity jotted into a SHIELD file, Parker got his plastered all over front pages of newspapers.



I need an epic facepalm for this one.

Someone dig one up.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

if you look at it from far away it looks like a picard facepalm  




also I love the current arc of DD because it's bringing back the GOOD Hand from Miller's run 20 years ago and all their crazy kung fu stuff plus they have Iron Fist in the arc which elevates it to insanely epic levels.  It's been so long since we've had good Hand stories, Bendis never touched it in his run.


for people who want to know what the fuck was up with White Tiger and Black Tarantula


*Spoiler*: __ 



the hand kills warriors then brings them back to life evil, plus they bring them back more powerful than before.  though DD when he puts his all into it can bring back a bad guy and turn him good (this is how Elektra came back after Bullseye killed her)


----------



## shit (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok yeah I remember his whole deal now. And the amount of DD I've read I can prolly count on one hand.

Couldn't resist attempting to talk DD with you when you're sealed tho. 

But wait, so DD was in jail before Civil War, identity exposed, so when did Iron Fist parade around as DD to try to throw everyone off?


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> if you look at it from far away it looks like a picard facepalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you recommend me a good place from where to start reading DD? 

Thanks


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 27, 2008)

This one where Lady Bullseye is introduced.



Hmm, I wonder if I should green the 05'er up


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2008)

dhilonv said:


> Can you recommend me a good place from where to start reading DD?
> 
> Thanks



Current. . . try Lady Bullseye.

Good stories?

Daredevil by Frank Miller.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 27, 2008)

Daredevil by Bendis
It's equal if not better than Millers work on Daredevil


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2008)

@Comic Book Guy In which issue does the Lady Bullseye arc start?

@hitokugutsu In which issue does Bendis run start? or is it something separate from the current issues that are coming out?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 27, 2008)

Lady Bullseye arc starts with issue #111
Bendis' run together with artist Maleev goes from issue #26-81

Actually even after Bendis' run was over you got the new creative team of Brubaker and Lark wich go from issue #82-current. And their run is also on par with Bendis' work.

So if you want the "complete experience" you could start with issue #26
If you're looking for a good jumping point in the current story then you could start with issue #111 (lady bullseye)


----------



## dhilonv (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks hitokugutsu , i was going to star reading from 78 because i thought it was when Brubaker's run started but i'll see if i can get the rest before 78 to star reading Bendis run.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

> Can you recommend me a good place from where to start reading DD?



all of the Miller run, and all of Volume 2.




> But wait, so DD was in jail before Civil War, identity exposed, so when did Iron Fist parade around as DD to try to throw everyone off?



he was in jail before Civil War, he broke out just before CW began, Danny Rand was hired by Vanessa Fisk to pretend to be DD so that the heat could be taken off Murdock, in Choosing Sides, DD asked Danny to continue pretending while he went to Europe. Murdock was in Europe during all of Civil War.  The DD in Civil War was Danny (notice how he has the ability to SEE things )





> Couldn't resist attempting to talk DD with you when you're sealed tho.


yes the temptation to neg is so powerful right now


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've tried and failed to find Bendis's run, you know, online...


----------



## The Rook (Dec 27, 2008)

So recently I read all of Powers and a good portion of Bendis' run on Daredevil.  If you are the EiC of Marvel and you do not have Bendis popping out monthly Daredevil, Powers, and Ultimate Spider-Man (on Bagely time, I don't care if he's not on the book anymore) books, you are DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm sure I've failed


----------



## The Rook (Dec 27, 2008)

FYP, NF does not support the illegal download of Marvel Comics.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 27, 2008)

I just farted.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wasn't asking for anything. But does anyone find that semi-hilarious, given that this site absolutely _does_ advocate the illegal downloads of japanese comics and TV shows?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2008)

in all honestly I'd recommend all of V2, Kevin Smith and David Mack both did a great job in setting up the series, even if Bendis did came in with a wrecking ball and destroyed the status quo 2 arcs in


----------



## The Rook (Dec 27, 2008)

NF does not advocate the practice of any illegal downloading that may result in a C&D.  However, NF does advocate the strict policy of LEARN TO FUCKING GOOGLE IT, YOU NOOB to anyone who may wish to view comics online.

And I found you on another site, M0.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2008)

You did? What site?


----------



## The Rook (Dec 27, 2008)

I won't mention the site itself (you have your own M0's comic collection on it) since that would go against my policy of telling people to use google, but I came across it when looking for a quick 0day source for books.  I saw your avatar and sig and started laughing at the coincidence.

Is it just me, or is USM impossible to find this week.

@Othrys
I wasn't talking to you specifically, just a general rule thanks to the asshole TheSentry.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've read it already. It's not that hard to find. 

Oh, I know what site you mean.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 27, 2008)

Hm, I can't find it at all.

Maybe you should upload it to that site.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 27, 2008)

There was more going on in private messages, but it's fine. 

And yeah USM has definitely not appeared anywhere I normally look, but I'm sure it will within a few days.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2008)

Criminal 2 is good.


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2008)

WarriorS wins the internet XD



Banhammer said:


> what if was mediocre though.



this implies a time where What If?'s werent mediocre


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 28, 2008)

mow said:


> WarriorS wins the internet XD
> 
> 
> 
> this implies a time where What If?'s werent mediocre



For a what if I mean.


And not all what if's were mediocre. What If Civil War has tony stark being majorly pwned by the Watcher


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2008)

What If Hank never abused Janet?

ZING.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 28, 2008)

What if Low-ebb Wrote a good story that didn't involve killing minorities, mutants, someon's child/father, or wasn't a rip-off of an older/ongoing event "Ultimatum wave" anyone? Killing Janet twice in one month?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2008)

> this implies a time where What If?'s werent mediocre


a couple of the old schoo l what ifs are pretty neat, but they were few and far between





> What If Civil War has tony stark being majorly pwned by the Watcher


wasn't the watcher, the watcher would flat out say he was the watcher



> What if Low-ebb Wrote a good story that didn't involve killing minorities, mutants, someon's child/father, or wasn't a rip-off of an older/ongoing event "Ultimatum wave" anyone? Killing Janet twice in one month?



he'd be the loeb of the 90's


----------



## Hellion (Dec 29, 2008)

That's it I am officially on the Fuck Loeb train I just read Hulk 8 because I am "throwing away" old comics, and the fact that Hulk has gone back to Hulk Smash Pissed on everything that pak did to evolve Hulk into a functioning 616 character.  into


----------



## Slice (Dec 29, 2008)

Is the current Hulk run really THIS bad? 

After WWH i decided to skip this because the introduction of a red hulk sounded so damn stupid that i feared my eyes coud melt if i would read it.


Also



Comic Book Guy said:


> What If Hank never abused Janet?



Since they just recently reprinted his "glorious moment" of wife beating i think it will remain canon so that future generations might enjoy the failure that is Hank Pym.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Dec 29, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That's it I am officially on the Fuck Loeb train I just read Hulk 8 because I am "throwing away" old comics



Hulk 9 was even worse. 
WENDIHULK!@!@!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2008)

Kaze, we gotta thread for Loeb hate if you don't want to inundate this one with such...facts of life as it were.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2008)

uh preview of that Secret War what if looks terrible


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 29, 2008)

Where is it? I want to see it!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2008)

these are the images I have


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, that was Doom standing up to celestials.

Fucking Ownage man


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to Herc's future.  all who say otherwise need a labotamy


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

Isn't Herc's future the mighty avengers?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

you shut up


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey, hey, don't kill the messenger.. 
With Hulk on the roster there's no way these double H are gonna last long
I'm still more shocked at the presence of Scarlet Wacko and how the hell is she suposed to deal with being in the same team as cassie lang and vision two, who is dating cassie land, and the robot version of the dead wife of douche pym (who I guess isn't a douche because it was all skrulls all along.)

Hulk is back to being a dumbass, so it'd be a sad day when Hercules is the only mentally stable one in the team.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 29, 2008)

Which is, of course, the whole point.


----------



## plox (Dec 29, 2008)

so whats with the website :


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

Try the password you get playing Marvel Ultimate Alliance


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

it was the name of one of the howling comandos.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 30, 2008)

And I thought Loeb on Hulk couldn't possibly get any worse than it already was. Man, I've never been so wrong in my entire life. Just when I thought he has hit the absolute bottom...he creates a new tier of disgust and stupidity even lower than the previous one he occupied. Congratulations Jeph Loeb...you are truly in a league of your own.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Captain America #45 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 30, 2008)

The art looks good.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 30, 2008)

Hulk #10 looks pretty cool.
Defenders are back, Strange, Surfer, Namor and Hulk.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 30, 2008)

Talking about What If:Fantastic Four is banned!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> Hulk #10 looks pretty cool.
> Defenders are back, Strange, Surfer, Namor and Hulk.



It's Blue Sage Strange, and Loeb is writing it, against Red Hulk so.... no.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 30, 2008)

Strange with his full mask on is pretty cool


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 30, 2008)

^ya i kno he looks cool that way


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Art is the only thing that Hulk has ever had going for it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2008)

It's actually one of his best costumes in Ultimate Alliance



With that said, he's getting dicked by bendis and it's with Loeb, so... no.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 30, 2008)

Wait, what? Blue strange? Mask on? Someone care to enlightenify me?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> Wait, what? Blue strange? Mask on? Someone care to enlightenify me?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 30, 2008)

What if: FF was banned ?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 30, 2008)

far right costume looks best by far


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

Kaze said:


> What if: FF was banned ?



Mad Tits is a die hard Thanos fanboy, reading that What If probably caused him to cry himself to sleep.


----------



## mow (Dec 31, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> Hulk #10 looks pretty cool.
> Defenders are back, Strange, Surfer, Namor and Hulk.



what mind altering substances are you intaking and where can i find them?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

he said "LOOKS" which I will infer to mean artwise, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt in this instance.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 31, 2008)

That's really stretching Kilowog.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm trying to keep my hope in humanity intact


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Let go of your faith. Give into hate!


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 31, 2008)

mow said:


> what mind altering substances are you intaking and where can i find them?



come on!
Anytime the defenders team up against a foe worthy of the firepower they have, its pretty awsome!


What If: FF turned wolverine into the most charismatic person in the marvel universe EVER!


----------



## narutokungames (Dec 31, 2008)

WISHING YOU THE VERY BEST IN
　　╔══╦══╦══╦══╗
　　╚═╗║╔╗║╔╗║╔╗║
　　╔═╝║║║║║║║╚╝║
　　║╔═╣║║║║║╠═╗║
　　║╚═╣╚╝║╚╝╠═╝║
　　╚══╩══╩══╩══╝
¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸ ¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø„¸ HaPpY ¸„ø¤º°¨
¸„ø¤º°¨ NeW yEaR``°º¤ø„¸
¸„ø¤º ``°º¤ø„¸ ¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> far right costume looks best by far



1602 Strange, one of the best series ever, with one of the worst possible endings for someone of my age when I bought it..


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread angers me

That is not good

Anything that involves the low-ebb is not good. And it will always remain as such for it is now a fact of life. As the sky is blue and the oceans are vast, the low-ebb is failure incarnate, to mention it is to be stating the blindingly obvious


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

I keep posting on Marvel tubes, "Loeb ruined my christmas!!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2008)

This is why Loeb should never write stories without Sale.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

why does Marvel keep delaying Captain America: White?

Could it be that Loeb's failure has become so strong that not even Tim Sale can salvage it?

or maybe it's because it's really, really good and Marvel is scared it'll make stupid people realize that Hulk and Ultimatum are crap.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

Probably most likely both meanwhile nobody will see the day when Loeb stands up to pull failure successfully out of his asshole.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 31, 2008)

It's being delayed because quesada is too busy tossing salad with the other Marvel editors


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

that was visual


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm glad you thought of it being visual.


----------



## splendedwarrior (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm a newbie at reading comics (im 22 and finally able to afford comics). I enjoyed the x-men cartoon show as a kid so I thought Id start there. I have some of the marvel event graphic novels like house of m, civil war, wwh, and messiah complex. I intend on buying the secrect war event as a graphic novel and then start buying the comic books as they come out.
I have 2 questions: 
1)There is only one x-men comic at the moment right? if not what r the diffrences. I ask this because when I pass by the comic sections in the book store I see Uncanny X-men and just X-men.
2) Young x-men worth it? I really like dust and anole thats why I ask.

Also do u guys have any tips, such as what to avoid, or whats awsome right now? thanks in advance.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2009)

splendedwarrior said:


> I'm a newbie at reading comics (im 22 and finally able to afford comics). I enjoyed the x-men cartoon show as a kid so I thought Id start there. I have some of the marvel event graphic novels like house of m, civil war, wwh, and messiah complex. I intend on buying the secrect war event as a graphic novel and then start buying the comic books as they come out.



Do not buy anything by geff low-ebb



> I have 2 questions:
> 1)There is only one x-men comic at the moment right? if not what r the diffrences. I ask this because when I pass by the comic sections in the bookstore I see Uncanny X-men and just X-men.



Trust me, there's a lot more than one or two X-men books. There's at least 8 or 9 X-related books out there



> 2) Young x-men worth it? I really like dust and anole thats why I ask.



I'd say that very Marvel books are worth it but that's just me being right. Most lesser mere mortals would disagree



> Also do u guys have any tips, such as what to avoid, or whats awsome right now? thanks in advance.



There's too many books to list that you should avoid.


----------



## splendedwarrior (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for responding laser. quick question which of the x-men comics follows cyclops/ emma frost around?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2009)

I think Uncanny and Astonishing 

I think Cyclops is also pretty promininent in Young X-men and Cable as well


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Probably most likely both meanwhile nobody will see the day when Loeb stands up to pull failure successfully out of his asshole.


----------



## splendedwarrior (Jan 1, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think Uncanny and Astonishing
> 
> I think Cyclops is also pretty promininent in Young X-men and Cable as well



k thanks


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2009)

Would you like cereals
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8HkDMht3d4[/YOUTUBE]

WITH YOUR FUCKING AWESOME?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 1, 2009)

God damn it Hammer, how many hernias do you want me to spit out?


----------



## mow (Jan 1, 2009)

i see your cereal and  i raise you NY steak


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2009)

splendedwarrior said:


> 2) Young x-men worth it? I really like dust and anole thats why I ask.
> 
> Also do u guys have any tips, such as what to avoid, or whats awsome right now? thanks in advance.



If all you care about is dust and anole, then avoid the first few issues at all cost


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

mow said:


> i see your cereal and  i raise you NY steak


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh great. More Ultron.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

So mutant zero is exactly who I thought it was :lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Which was who? Spoiler plz.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 2, 2009)

As usual, Captain America was good. I wasn't overly excited about it, since I read it right after reading this month's Old Man Logan pek, but it was still a solid read as always.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

So in Avengers: The Initiative, Hank Pym ask for one last favor from
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jacosta, the robot that has Jan's brainwaves. I bet it was buttsecks.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

So, Might Avengers is gonna have a robot with the brainwaves and looks of the growing man's dead lover and a robot with the brain waves looks of the growing fifteen year old's dead lover.
Oh and the incredible hulk and the incredible hercules.

The only non redudant team member seems scarlet witch, and she's a million other reasons why she's wrong.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Which was who? Spoiler plz.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I tried to pull for all of you Daredevil fanboys.
I only suspected of the red headed ninja because I found this old comic book store arond the same time with that book on the entry.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Avengers/Invaders really pisses me off. I can't read it anymore. 
*deletes files.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Typhoid Mary was Deadpool's girl for a while.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

I droped it at issue #1


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

I was interested to see what Bucky would do when he saw himself and Steve. So that's where my interest lied. Fuck Human Torch and Ultron though.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 2, 2009)

Is Avengers/Invaders in regular continuity? I skimmed through a few issues before and saw that the old Human Torch was a big part of it. That has nothing to do with the new issue of Cap that just came out right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

As far as I can tell, no. Brubaker's story is already more interesting though,

I bet at the end of A/I Dr Strange erases everyone's memories with the cosmic cube or something.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 2, 2009)

Good...cause that would have ruined my very good day. Old man Logan, Captain America, and Batman was a great way to start off my comic reading...but I doubt that will last much longer, once I get my hands on Ultimate anything.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah. So far my Marvel 0day has been pretty good. 





> *MARVEL COMICS*
> OCT082394    AVENGERS INVADERS #7 (OF 12)    $2.99 crap
> OCT082396    CAPTAIN AMERICA #45    $2.99 good
> OCT082457    GUARDIANS OF GALAXY #8    $2.99
> ...


I wish I had saved Wolverine for last though.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL, word. I read Wolverine first, and everything seems mediocre after that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Not "Incognito". I just read it. It was really good.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not caught up on that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's the premier issue. Check it out.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 3, 2009)

Premier Issue pek Perhaps I will. Excuse me while I quickly purchase that issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah. It's a great book to purchase.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw Brubaker's name on the front cover and was already into it. Just started but, LMAO, when he said "Now why don't you return the favor," I thought he was gonna ask for something else.....


Edit: Finished. I though it was pretty damn good, and I'm hooked until next issue at least.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL!!!!!! I laughed so hard because I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO! Word. Well they say great (dirty) minds think alike.

But it was a good and interesting read....but Old Man Logan was so EPIC. Too bad it only surfaces every three months.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

indeed.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Brubaker is always good, back when he was DC I enjoyed his Batman and Catwoman, and Gotham Central is still to this day one of my favorite series plus Authority Revolution was just godly (Midnighter's finest hour)

and Daredevil is just fucking great, continues to be one of my favorite books, plus Criminal 




oh and Captain America is good too.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 3, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Would you like cereals
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8HkDMht3d4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WITH YOUR FUCKING AWESOME?


I find it funny that the opening had better art than the series 


mow said:


> i see your cereal and  i raise you NY steak


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Brubaker is always good, back when he was DC I enjoyed his Batman and Catwoman, and Gotham Central is still to this day one of my favorite series plus Authority Revolution was just godly (Midnighter's finest hour)
> 
> and Daredevil is just fucking great, continues to be one of my favorite books, plus Criminal
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

well it is.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 3, 2009)

When isn't it? Saying Cap is good is like saying sky is blue. It is good though


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well it is.


Better than Daredevil. You should've praised it first.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

> When isn't it.


never 

though I am personally enjoying Lady Bullseye much more than the Batroc arc, but I guess that is to be expected after the Death arc was finished, it was only natural for Bru to shift focus to his other book.



> Better than Daredevil. You should've praised it first.



counting the Bendis run, I like them both pretty much about the same, with DD slightly edging it out right now, it would be a photo finish.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lies! ALL LIES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't read any of those


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

We used to be like this = and now =/=.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 3, 2009)

But... I just dun have the time... And I want to read Bendis's run before I read Brubackers run.  And the last Cap America I read was when Bucky just put the armor on


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

You definitely need to read "The Devil in Cellblock D" that's my favorite  Daredevil story.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh man, Old Man Logan was sweet.  A good story involving Wolverine = boners.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Avengers/Invaders really pisses me off. I can't read it anymore.
> *deletes files.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hahahahahaha. I remember recently that you told me you liked A/I. Embrace the olpp! corps my child, you are still redeemable



rocklee0036 said:


> Is Avengers/Invaders in regular continuity? I skimmed through a few issues before and saw that the old Human Torch was a big part of it. That has nothing to do with the new issue of Cap that just came out right?



It is in regular continuity, taking place before stupid invasion.

My takes this month on what I've read

*Spoiler*: _The Initiative_ 




Pretty solid issue. I was hoping for the original artist to return (Casalelli or something?). Typhoid Mary as Mutant Zero was basically Slott mooning us when he aid that it was someone that even a non-comic book reader could recognise. Who the fuck is this Mary whore? I didn't even know she was a mutant (my only other experience with her was her small appearence in House of M: Avengers). 
Aside from Typhoid Mary's lacklustre reveal and the horrendous art, I do like the issues Slott brings. The residents of Stamford having a issue with the entire Initiative makes sense, Tigra having skrull Pym's babies is epic lulz and the return of Clor? I hope he doesn't get punked like how KIA did





*Spoiler*: _Wolverine_ 




Okay. I totally doubted Millar's ability to make Logan's reason for turning emo to seem plausible but what happened made quite a bit of sense. Sure there are around fifteen million plot holes (and proving that Old Man Logan isn't in 616 continuity and Spider-Man > Mysterio > X-Men == Spider-Man > X-Men == Spider-Man > Wolverine == lol Gooba) it but the sheer awesomeness that is McNiven's beautiful art made up for it. I also like the crazy dystopian world Millar created, Venom on a massive T=Rex? It almost makes up for the time I wasted reading his F4 shite





*Spoiler*: _Captain America_ 




It was good. Nothing particularly special though, I'm somewhat intrigued on where it's going but I'd rather hold my breath for Daredevil and Incognito





*Spoiler*: _Incognito_ 




Awesome. I loved everything, the weird world, the dialogue, the characters, the art (god I LOVE the art). I still like Daredevil more but I'm willing to give this time





*Spoiler*: _A/I_ 




Haven't read it. I still need to read #6, which is back home in Australia

And thank god for that




Yet to read:
Mangeto: Testament
Hercules
The Depths

Fuck I'm looking forward to the Depths. Every other book I've read is merely the dessert compared to my love for it.

I'm totally going to get the TPB when it's released


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

Incredible hercules isn't as awesome as it was suposed to be.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 3, 2009)

> (and proving that Old Man Logan isn't in 616 continuity and Spider-Man > Mysterio > X-Men == Spider-Man > X-Men == Spider-Man > Wolverine == lol Gooba)


Pfft, Magneto would kill Spidey easy, as would half of the X-Men's enemies.  Mysterio was just lucky he could trick Wolverine, and that Wolverine is badass enough to kill the entire X-Men.

I _do_ follow comics regularly and I don't know Typhoid Mary, fucking liars.  I read like 15 comics a week at the least.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh you don't want to turn this into a retarded battledome thread

Don't go there. At all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Pfft, Magneto would kill Spidey easy, as would half of the X-Men's enemies.  Mysterio was just lucky he could trick Wolverine, and that Wolverine is badass enough to kill the entire X-Men.
> 
> I _do_ follow comics regularly and I don't know Typhoid Mary, fucking liars.  I read like 15 comics a week at the least.



she was this daredevil villan with multiple personality disorder that had minor TK and could set somethings on fire.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope Brubaker doesn't pull a Torchwood and totally gloss over the fact that his lead is a dodgy sex predator.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Devil in Cell Block D was pretty sweet in my top 5 DD arcs but Born Again and Hardcore are way better in every way


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2009)

guess who is back


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's just a cover.

also I wonder if Namor is in China due to his dealings with Osborn...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

No. He's back, sortof, Kilowog. Read the latest issue.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2009)

Namor? China? wtf is going on here?

Also


*Spoiler*: _Hercules_ 




I thought it was great. A bit silly that somehow only Athena, Herc and Namora are there alone at Washington but I didn't mind it because of the slapstick-like humour. Herc is so well written, as a bona-fide Hercules fan even before reading him in Marvel, I can totally appreciate how it's going down here. His interactions with everyone is great.

Also epic lulz at the greatest dreams of Herc, Namora (i*c*st? wtf Marvel? This isn't low-ebb) and Cho.





*Spoiler*: _Magneto Testament_ 




Fuck oath. This issue was just freaking hardcore and awesome. I honestly felt for the characters and what they're going through. Pak is simply going sick with his writing, damn. I love everything about it, I seriously cannot find a fault. Easily my second favourite book at the moment


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

really? I find the whole junk food concept silly. Maybe I would find it less if Cho showed any other signs of needing it besides not being able to use superinteligence.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 3, 2009)

no                         u


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2009)

Namor needs an urgent redesign , that 70's n 60's look really looks outdated and silly.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Namor? China? wtf is going on here?
> ]


well according to solicits:

Bucky goes to China after the Batroc arc, Namor shows up out of nowhere, beats him up.  rest of arc is Bucky held captive by the chinese


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well according to solicits:
> 
> Bucky goes to China after the Batroc arc, Namor shows up out of nowhere, beats him up.  rest of arc is Bucky held captive by the chinese



It's by Brubaker, it involves the good Capt, has Namor and they're in China?

Only way it could be better is if it had tits and was on fire


YAHTZEE!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 4, 2009)

ff was good, had three pages of epicness, and t would have been awesome if not for that single page where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the thing proposes to a stranger.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

I liked the Cosmic Special for some reason, it really wasn't that great but some of the dialogue and seeing the F4 want to tear each other apart had me smile


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Valeria has cracked the secret of Gallifreyan technology 


also I feel really bad for Franklin now, maybe Millar is going to repower later


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah that was a pretty /facepalm moment

I'm not exactly sure why I haven't dropped F4 yet


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Doom              ?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Doom              ?



This is back to the simple 'Doom that wants to crush the entire F4 run-of-the-mill' villain which is more cliched than Wolverine


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

it works when his doomsday plot is good enough to macth, like that whole "I;'m gonna send you all to hell" stuff


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Daredevil: The Murdock Papers =


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

yes it was, I lold though at how quickly Bullseye was taken out 

also the way the FBI pwned Fisk


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 5, 2009)

They should quit fkking up Elektra with mini-series and shit, and just let her run along in Daredevil. I'm personally hoping for her return in this whole Hand storyline


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

nah, Bru already invested so much in Lady Bullseye (it's confirmed she survives this arc)


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm aware she survives this arc. Brubaker said he would write arcs leading into each other involving the Hand, meaning she will stick around for a long time. Also she clearly has her own agenda with the Hand. But since Elektra was former head of the Hand I'm hoping for a clash somewhere between these two. 
It gives Elektra a chance to die again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

> *The Story:* These solicits are classified until the release of Secret Invasion #8.
> Pick up the free Marvel Previews: Dark Reign Edition in-stores the same day as Secret Invasion #8. (12/03/2008)
> Rated T+ …$2.99


but it's Freakin January already.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

here you go





> *WAR MACHINE #3
> Written by GREG PAK
> Penciled by LEONARDO MANCO
> Cover by FRANCESCO ?MATT? MATTINA*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 5, 2009)

That cover is freaking awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

All of MATT's covers are fuck awesome, just ask OLPP when he stops orgasming


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> All of MATT's covers are fuck awesome, just ask OLPP when he stops orgasming



Can't........too.....busy..........

*splurt*


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG LASER splurt splurt


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

finally caught up on Runaways, the current arc is _ok_ not as a good as the Vaughan stuff but better than the CW/SI tie-in minis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

The Doom What if was interesting. 

Anyone else notice that Doom is slowly but surely becoming a "big bad" in Marvel again. . I know it's dure to Dark Reign, but I just hindsight 20/20'd and saw that he's cameo'd all of the current top titles before DR was even mentioned.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 6, 2009)

off topic but i was just looking at some pics of Stardust right now and i cant help but notice how bad ass he is. dont you guys think he deserves his own mini series of comics. i want to find out more about him. Firelord is cool too.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know who that is


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

One of the Heralds of Galactus. He was badass in the Heralds of Galactus mini.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 6, 2009)

The Doom What IF was a bit misleading. I thought It was what if Doom actually got hold of the infinity Guantlet. Still was good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow that was pretty cliched. I bet the writer read never read Thanos: The End or Watchmen

I throughly like the art though, it was pretty snazzy.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jan 6, 2009)

Finally got a chance at reading Testament #4. As usual its the best book to come out this week. But whats up with the splash page with Magneto finding a room full of glasses?? Is there some hidden meaning behind it that I'm missing??


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2009)

I think it means how many people he's seen killed from the gassing


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2009)

spoons actually.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wow that was pretty cliched. I bet the writer read never read Thanos: The End or Watchmen
> 
> I throughly like the art though, it was pretty snazzy.



mask falling to the ground in 20 seconds


oh where have I seen this exact scene before


also Thor 12 was fucking incredible


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> spoons actually.


Those are definitely glasses. I think the spoon he picked up will have more to do with his magnetic powers in the last issue, like he bends the spoon or whatever.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 6, 2009)

oh shit the Doom's Master bullshit has begun


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think it means how many people he's seen killed from the gassing


It is how many people with glasses he's seen killed, which is only a small portion of the total killed.  Really helps us get an idea of the scale.

I love that we are getting more Doom, and hopefully we get well written doom and low-ebb stays the fuck away.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 6, 2009)

Millar's run on FF has been very dissapointing. His first issue was great, but it went downhill from there. Why the fuck would half of those heroes be at that funerel? Why the fuck did the unregistered heroes have the balls to go to future-Susan's funeral and NOT Captain America's funerel?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> One of the Heralds of Galactus. He was badass in the Heralds of Galactus mini.



Stardust is asexual though I personally use "she" when reffering to Stardust, anyways she was a complete moron in the Beta Ray Bill, mini, which was awesome, their fight was epic


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

this is real


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2009)

. . . What the bloody?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

it's part of something called "assistant editor's month"

and yes all the characters on the covers will meet and do stuff


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 6, 2009)

Who is the woman on the right in the 2nd cover? Alternate universe bone-able Galactus?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Stardust is asexual though I personally use "she" when reffering to Stardust, anyways she was a complete moron in the Beta Ray Bill, mini, which was awesome, their fight was epic



lol post edits.

I use he cause it lacks tits.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 6, 2009)

I actually looked up stardust on wikipedia after asking who it was, says that he/she/it has been referred to as all 3. So it's not really clear!


----------



## The Rook (Jan 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> it lacks tits.






Othrys12 said:


> I actually looked up stardust on wikipedia after asking who it was, says that he/she/it has been referred to as all 3. So it's not really clear!



I fail to see how it's not clear.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2009)

Taleran said:


> mask falling to the ground in 20 seconds
> 
> oh where have I seen this exact scene before
> 
> also Thor 12 was fucking incredible



And apparently the Beyonder's powers can run out. And are comparable to the Infinity Gauntlet



Gooba said:


> It is how many people with glasses he's seen killed, which is only a small portion of the total killed.  Really helps us get an idea of the scale.
> 
> I love that we are getting more Doom, and hopefully we get well written doom and *low-ebb* stays the fuck away.







Deviate said:


> Millar's run on FF has been very dissapointing. His first issue was great, but it went downhill from there. Why the fuck would half of those heroes be at that funerel? Why the fuck did the unregistered heroes have the balls to go to future-Susan's funeral and NOT Captain America's funerel?



They didn't go because Capt lacks tits

Unless it's Liefeld's Capt



Kilowog said:


> this is real
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Uhhh Wolverine, chibi Giarusso Hawkeye, American Eagle? Some ginger with a huge.....gun, Bendis' favourite fapping material and G?

I will be checking this even if only because of sheer morbid curiousity


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

> Some ginger with a huge.....gun,



how the fucking hell is it possible for you to have not have read Nextwave?  seriously get out of my face, I expected better from you OLPP


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 6, 2009)

Because I couldn't find it in the dum......dumb comic book store


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

edit: ok there now you have no more excuse


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I actually looked up stardust on wikipedia after asking who it was, says that he/she/it has been referred to as all 3. So it's not really clear!



Originally, Stardust was male. Then, a writer of FF at the time used Stardust, except the writer made the mistake of referencing Stardust as female.

Most recently, he's refer to as "he".

In addition, Stardust loves Galactus.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> how the fucking hell is it possible for you to have not have read Nextwave?  seriously get out of my face, I expected better from you OLPP



Nextwave was worth reading? I heard nothing but bad things about it on CBR.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Nextwave was worth reading? I heard nothing but bad things about it on CBR.



Link me. I must see such heresy.

_Nextwave _was awesomeness. If you disagree, Warren Ellis will come to your house and fight you. And then you will explode.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have a link. I remember being in the discussion for the 2nd issue. Something about the story was paced slowly.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I don't have a link. I remember being in the discussion for the 2nd issue. Something about the story was paced slowly.



o.0

But seriously, read it. It's Warren Ellis' tribute/parody of mindless action comics. My quote is a direct quote of his, where he claims it is comic books distilled to their essence.



			
				Warren Ellis said:
			
		

> It?s an absolute distillation of the superhero genre. No plot lines, characters, emotions, nothing whatsoever. It?s people posing in the street for no good reason. It is people getting kicked, and then exploding. It is a pure comic book, and I will fight anyone who says otherwise. And afterwards, they will explode.



It's fun as hell. The better part of issue 11 caused me to almost pass out laughing.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2009)

^ That sounds so wicked awesome!

I shall go to my local comic book store in the morning to purchase every issue of series.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Nextwave was worth reading? I heard nothing but bad things about it on *CBR*.



cbr? CBR?* CBR*?CBR? CBR?

What the cunt slut whore bucket would give you the idea to trust that thing? These are the same 'people' (and I use the term _extremely_ loosely, like their mother's vajayjays) that ranked 'hulk' in their top 100 books of '08

You know what, I was considering making you a honoury member of the olpp! Corp because your hatred of teh quesada is comparable to mine but wow....

You better do something _REALLY_ drastic for me to change my opinion of you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Nextwave was worth reading? I heard nothing but bad things about it on *CBR*.



Opinions here > CBR's opinions


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2009)

Opinions on Al Jazeera > CBR


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Nextwave was one of the best thins ever, it was funny as hell

I mean Dirk Anger alone made it worth the money



> Opinions on Al Jazeera > CBR



Hannibal Tabu is the biggest cock monger ever


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I am happy now


----------



## shit (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks like a skrull behind BRBill.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


>


jizz

in

my

pants​


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> That looks like a skrull behind BRBill.



at the end of SI: Thor he said he was going to space to get revenge on the skrulls who kidnapped him.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it's the Green Goblin.

So Beta Ray Bill is an Earth character now?  Can't he just go around space kicking ass?  It'd make War of Kings more interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Did you read SI: Thor?


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2009)

No, the fact that it starts with _SI_, means I tend to pretend it doesn't exist.

I just know before that he merged with a human and fought to protect our neighbors to the north from B-List villains.

Is he really back to kicking ass in space?  Earth has Thor, they don't need another.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

so by that logic you will be skipping "Secret Invasion: War of Kings"? 


also I'd like to recommend you READ THE POSTS IN A THREAD BEFORE POSTING


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

Bill will fysu.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2009)

If you mean the one-shot, maybe.  I'll wait till the event is done before I get into reading it.

Just because he wants to get revenge on Skrulls doesn't mean he is back to kicking as in space.  Hell, isn't the Earth-based Skrull Kill Krew getting a mini even now that SI is done?  And you can't blame me for saying the figure in the back is Osborn even though it looks more like a Skrull.  Marvel's major goal is to find ways to tie even possible character to the latest event coming out.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

> Just because he wants to get revenge on Skrulls doesn't mean he is back to kicking as in space.


he actually flew into space at the end


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2009)

at the rate skrulls are burning, the only one left for Dorrek to unify and rule is gonna be Xavin


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> cbr? CBR?* CBR*?CBR? CBR?
> 
> What the cunt slut whore bucket would give you the idea to trust that thing? These are the same 'people' (and I use the term _extremely_ loosely, like their mother's vajayjays) that ranked 'hulk' in their top 100 books of '08
> 
> You know what, I was considering making you a honoury member of the olpp! Corp because your hatred of teh quesada is comparable to mine but wow...



I didn't mean CBR's staff, but the people in the forums. Not all of them are retards. Stillanerd is my favorite poster over there. An example of his hate, through logic.







> You better do something _REALLY_ drastic for me to change my opinion of you.



Time will heal these wounds. I'll read Nextwave and comment on how much it has changed my life. Sooner or later (probably when I read Ultimatum 3 or the next Hulk issue) I will say something witty about Loeb. And then, by the graces of OLPP, we will be like this again;


----------



## Hellion (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a member of that forum, but rarely post there


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I didn't mean CBR's staff, but the people in the forums. Not all of them are retards. Stillanerd is my favorite poster over there. An example of his hate, through logic.



I read his Spidey rant, adn other than the clone saga, I'd have to disagree with almost everything he said. Its funny that he didn't mention BND, prolly cause he doesn't like MJ. I was one of the people who were glad Spidey got organic web shooters. What kind of superhero is he when he runs out of web fluid in the middle of a fight? I play videogames on a wireless keyboard and mouse. I always make sure my batteries are charged so I don't get blasted away in Team Fortress 2


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I read his Spidey rant, adn other than the clone saga, I'd have to disagree with almost everything he said. Its funny that he didn't mention BND, prolly cause he doesn't like MJ. I was one of the people who were glad Spidey got organic web shooters. What kind of superhero is he when he runs out of web fluid in the middle of a fight? I play videogames on a wireless keyboard and mouse. I always make sure my batteries are charged so I don't get blasted away in Team Fortress 2



Look at the date of that thread. He is against BND btw.



Kaze said:


> I am a member of that forum, but rarely post there



Me too. I've been a member there for years, but never post anything. It actually took me two years after registering at NF to finally post here, and that was only because I wanted to get 200 posts to gain access to the Bathhouse.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Enjoyed the rants and agree with just about everything he had to say. Did he ever do a follow-up to his Civil War thing to laugh at his detractors? Because he's spot-fucking-on.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm still curious on how Bill escaped that demonic realm at the end of Omega Flight


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

skrulls are magic


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2009)

Not to the point of the Silver Surfer ripping off one of their faces when pissed. 

Hey Kilowog, what do you know about Odin? I have some questions.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

He's               dead


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not much of a Thor buff, try Taleran or Spy.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

well technically hes fighting Surtur for eternity


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, anyone want to invade a forum? Or specifically, a ? Is there such a thing as a self-loathing comic book fan?


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2009)

I was just wondering if it was true that the All-Father can create entire galaxies with his Odin Force.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

this made me laugh



> > I welcome anybody to point out to me where brilliance lies in this book.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could show you, but then I realized that I'd have to read the book to find out, and I don't really want to go that far.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought Odin had a sword that if unsheathed it would destroy the universe or something...


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Kinda defeats the purpose of having it as a sword, doesn't it?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> this made me laugh



That was gold

I really liked this one as well



> The fact that many of you are so blindly amused by Loeb's work gives me infinite hope in my aspirations to be a writer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's another golden quote



> think about it...loeb is just using red hulk as a metaphor for his own penis.
> 
> rulk gets big, red angry and fcuks everybody ( thor and green hulk). he then gets too excited, he leaks...... 'energy' then becomes useless.( issue 6).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 7, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Look at the date of that thread. He is against BND btw.
> 
> 
> *
> Me too. I've been a member there for years, but never post anything. It actually took me two years after registering at NF to finally post here, and that was only because I wanted to get 200 posts to gain access to the Bathhouse.*



That was my motivation for posting


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2009)

Kaze said:


> That was my motivation for posting



After 1,500 posts in that section I stopped posting because there was better material elsewhere. And Suzu kept posting pegging pictures.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Here's another golden quote



See? Not everyone on CBR are tools. A lot of them would fit very well here. But the endless supply of tools over there stops me from posting.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 7, 2009)

I am wrong


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


>



Is this the cover of the SI: Thor hardcover?


----------



## Deviate (Jan 7, 2009)

I am :amazed and  and a little bit


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Is this the cover of the SI: Thor hardcover?



no its a Beta Ray Special coming _later_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 8, 2009)

I was quite saddened at the end of Marvel zombies 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe fisk ate his wife


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

I already disagree with stillanerd.  I liked The Other and the evolution of spiderman.  I would rather stories adapt to evolving characters than using methods to keep a character stagnant for easiest storytelling.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

read all the issues of the eternals in one sitting, liking where this series is going.

also I loved the ending of the first story arc with Uatu and Tiamut, it was touching in it's own way.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 8, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> I already disagree with stillanerd.  I liked The Other and the evolution of spiderman.  I would rather stories adapt to evolving characters than using methods to keep a character stagnant for easiest storytelling.



While he is against The Other and the powers he gained for like three issues, he isn't against character development. He rather see Mary Jane and Baby May still in Peter's life. He wasn't completly against the separation of Peter and Mary Jane, but against the method. If they were going to divorice, Stillanard would have perferred that the separation foreshadowed through story telling and character development.

I actually disagree with him on the organic webshooters. They should have kept that for BND.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe I'm actually going to say this being the hardcore "Fuck you, Stark" Iron Man-hater I am, but when Pym started yelling at him during Jan's funeral in MA #20, I started feeling bad for the guy.

Damn, I'm getting soft in my old age.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

Hardly hardcore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Take 10: Marvels Top Teams of 2008*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oSz8wyP6zM[/YOUTUBE]

Source is the Marvel Comics YouTube page


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

young avengers are on but runaways who have an actual ongoing are not? Wtf.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Because YA >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> RW 100% proved.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, they are awesome but RW isn't canceled, soo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Most of the Young Avengers upgraded to real Avengers and except for The Patriot. He's somewhere in the Marvel U being badass.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

if by upgrade, you mean join the worst possible line up short of venom and the human torch.


Also, the Pym avenger and the robo one? Ha.

Xavin alone>Them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, Molly>Patriot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> if by upgrade, you mean join the worst possible line up short of venom and the human torch.
> 
> 
> Also, the Pym avenger and the robo one? Ha.
> ...



I never said that it was awesome, I was just saying they upgraded. No longer "young" but full fledged Avengers. Sure the team is epic fail....

There's a reason the Patriot didn't join the team.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2009)

Because that Mighty Avenger's defenition of ethnic is a bleached wanda and robots?
Man, I wish they came back


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I was quite saddened at the end of Marvel zombies
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I hated Marvel Zombies 3.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Because YA >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> RW 100% proved.



I wouldn't say the gap is THAT wide, but yes I do prefer YA, even though I like the RW just fine.



> Well, they are awesome but RW isn't canceled, soo



YA didn't get cancelled, it was a concluded series, then the writer went under contract with DC to write Wonder Woman, then he took a break from comics to write for Gray's Anatomy.  he says he'll be back eventually once he has a scheduling break.



Banhammer said:


> Also, Molly>Patriot



kill yourself, right now.  DO IT.



Comic Book Guy said:


> I hated Marvel Zombies 3.



I thought it OK, not too bad but not that good.  Really just had no big opinion either way.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

Marvel Zombies 3 was very different from Kirkman's more story-typed arc. I appreciate them both for what they are

And The Depths #4..........................too beautiful. I rate Milligan along with Ellis and Johns. Ribic is also one of my favourite artists along with MATT and Crain


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

Milligan is indeed a damn fine writer, I like his early DC and Vertigo stuff.


also :slowpoke: but I read Kick-Ass #5, it was pretty good, the little girl only appeared on the last page and the issue actually felt like it was living up to the series actual premise, lol Charlie was cat all along.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2009)

Shut up and keep talking about The Depths/Milligan/Ribic


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I wouldn't say the gap is THAT wide, but yes I do prefer YA, even though I like the RW just fine.



Yeah, YA are better as a superhero comics 



> YA didn't get cancelled, it was a concluded series, then the writer went under contract with DC to write Wonder Woman, then he took a break from comics to write for Gray's Anatomy.  he says he'll be back eventually once he has a scheduling break.


Concluded, canceled, all I know is that they're not on but they should.
I'dd actually pay to read YA over reading Loeb ultimates for free.





> kill yourself, right now.  DO IT.


Oh please, it's perfectly reasonable. Patriot is a good story,(hell, I bought it)  but it's an honnest straight one, wich means he has minimal relatable characteristics to me. I don't have a legend to live up to, I have never resort to steroids and forced to lie to my friends, aand I'm not in love with a specific ritch white woman, or have feminism issues. I do like the grandparents alot, but it get's minimal exposure.
Molly on another makes me laugh alot, and was orphaned at a young age.
So to me Molly works, patriot, works...ish?




> I thought it OK, not too bad but not that good.  Really just had no big opinion either way.



Machine man's death was a genjutsu

But it was okay. Not the scare I was waiting for though.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

So I'm missing Inc Herc 116, 118, 120, 123, and 124.  My shop sucks and the bay I normally frequent doesn't have the issues collected.  More importantly omg Poseidon, and what's up with Amazons being awesome in comics all of a sudden?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 9, 2009)

I might have an idea.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

Argh, I just _wasted_ 10 bucks!


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 9, 2009)

im missing comic books in my series too and i dont want to read them until i can find my missing ones which will probly be never since there are no good comic book stores by me. where can u read them for free online?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

You can't, for free.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 9, 2009)

^ah rly lame cuz i tried looking for one but i couldnt find a place. i was hoping u guys knew or did.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

If only someone knew...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oSz8wyP6zM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Source is the Marvel Comics YouTube page



LOL @ Wolverine being on 3 of those teams.

And why make this list? There's like only 4 other teams left!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

because it's a subtle way for Marvel to tell the creators of the other team books that they're about to be fired.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

finally read Avengers/Invaders #7, it's _ok_.  the fact that Ultron popped up bothers me a lot, but I hope he isn't the final villain.

also I lold at the last two pages, also Bucky Cap rides in Nick Fury's Pimpmobile 


also Ross blasted OMD, which is always good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

The Red Skull is the final villain. He has the cosmic cube in the last arc.




*COVER BY:* ALEX ROSS
*WRITER:* JIM KRUEGER,  ALEX ROSS 
*PENCILS:* STEVE SADOWSKI

*THE STORY:* 
Picking up from the jaw-dropping events of Avengers/Invaders #8, our heroes find themselves back in time, with the fate of the very world on their shoulders. Disguised as the heroes of the golden past, Iron Man, Spider-Man, Wolverine, Spider-Woman, Ms. Marvel and Luke Cage now face Nazis, the power of the Cosmic Cube and the Red Skull? Avengers Assemble! 
Rated T+ ?$2.99 

*PRICE:* 2.99
*IN STORES:* March  4, 2009


----------



## BanAxe (Jan 10, 2009)

who do you think will beat hikm


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

ok then I will just have to tolerate Ultron until he goes away


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

BanAxe said:


> who do you think will beat hikm



Captain America, and then he'll use the cube to make them all lose their memories so they won't risk changing the future... Except for the regular human soldier. He's gonna remember everything. I called it. 


Kilowog said:


> ok then I will just have to tolerate Ultron until he goes away



Yeah. I had all but dropped this series until I read the solicits


----------



## BanAxe (Jan 10, 2009)

Ulton is such a lovable vilani


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

I like Ultron but he's just being over used. First was his return in Mighty Avengers. Then, immediately after he was destroyed, he's somehow the final boss of Annihilation: Conquest...

 and now he's back for mooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrre!!!! [/invader zim]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

the way I interpret it is that he "backs himself up" so really Ultron is just a blanket term for every genocidal creature Hank Pym has created.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2009)

The art of The Depths is really spectacular, the facial expressions really gives each person their own personality.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 11, 2009)

Just read War of Kings #1, and I was unimpressed. I already hate the character of Vulcan, and The inhumans starting a war with him makes no sense whatsoever. In fact, the whole idea of 'we won't be the prey anymore! Now we're the predator!' motive is pretty bland. Black Bolt just blows up 3 shiar ships cause they happen to be there? Why doesn't he burn down a school while he's at it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2009)

stop taking stupid pills

he didn't want to provoke a war, BB just wanted to destroy the Skrull ship and the Shi-ar ships were in his way.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 12, 2009)

Really the wrong thread, but you're misinterpreting, Blitz:

Like Kilowog said, he wasn't trying to start a war. He was simply pursuing the Skrull Warfleet which had attacked his people. This brought him over into Shi'ar territory, which forced him to destroy three picket ships on the border.

Really, Blackbolt is simply reuniting his people with the Kree. What's going to happen is that Vulcan is going to use the incursion to justify war and expansion under pretext of retaliation.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 12, 2009)

No, he could've just not fired on the shi'ar. What was stopping him from just shooting the escaping skrull vessel then retreating back into neutral space? The Shi'ar never even fired on them, just locked target on them.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 12, 2009)

Um..maybe cuz the Shi-ar are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Like srsly? Black Bolt just turned one fleeing Skrull ship into massive win, by also taking out all the ghey Shi-ar in the vicinity.

Blitz...your inability to rejoice in light of Shi-ar casualties worries me greatly. Could you be a Shi-ar sympathizer... If I were you, I would choose my next words very carefully. You don't know what could happen if you said the wrong words


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2009)

Also, Blackbolt's motive for being all "Shit got real bitches!!!" is probably the months of brain drilling suffered at the skrull hands.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 12, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> No, he could've just not fired on the shi'ar. What was stopping him from just shooting the escaping skrull vessel then retreating back into neutral space? The Shi'ar never even fired on them, just locked target on them.



Well, if we go by an Earth naval example, he does have the right to hot pursuit with the Skrulls. It's not as though he entered, killed the Skrull ship, and _then_ killed the Shi'ar after they told him to leave. 

We never actually see how the incident goes down, we only see Blackbolt fueling the weapons batteries. That could be him charging the ship to fire at the Skrulls again, which the Shi'ar responded to by firing on them, or if he went right after the Shi'ar. Frankly, I'm inclined to side on the Inhuman side of things.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 12, 2009)

I am siding with the other side. BB is the agressor.


----------



## shit (Jan 12, 2009)

lol Shit'ar

This is all about Vulcan finally biting off more than he can chew anyway. How was BB supposed to know Vulcan even cared about his own ships? He filets anyone who looks at him squirrely as is. Besides, the whole universe is prolly itching to take potshots at the Shi-ar since they be invading other galactic properties and whatnot. What does BB even care if he pisses them off? With the Inhumans and Kree joining up, Vulcan was likely to target them just cuz they're strong anyway.

If you're gonna bitch about something, complain about Vulcan keeping the stupid Starjammers alive. I mean wtf. Polaris even almost escapes right in front of his face and all he says is "Moar drugs for her nao." I'd have melted that chick right there if I were him. Stupid.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2009)

they adress the why of leaving Alex alive frequently


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 12, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Um..maybe cuz the Shi-ar are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Like srsly? Black Bolt just turned one fleeing Skrull ship into massive win, by also taking out all the ghey Shi-ar in the vicinity.
> 
> Blitz...your inability to rejoice in light of Shi-ar casualties worries me greatly. Could you be a Shi-ar sympathizer... If I were you, I would choose my next words very carefully. You don't know what could happen if you said the wrong words



It's not that I am not rejoicing that Shi'ar were killed. As a matter of fact, I hate the Shi'ar (except for gladiator, and that's only cause he threw juggernaut away in the animated cartoon. I know absolutely nothing about Vulcan except what I read on wiki. After the whole Scott/Emma love affair, I basically stopped reading all things X-Men related. So fuck the Shi'ar. And fuck Emperor Vulcan. And fuck the decision to kill Corsair to 'shake up the status quo' only to replace him with Havok. I hope Blackbolt destroys their entire race.

That being said, the way BB is going about his revenge and retribution is all wrong and out of character, even for a bloodlusted BB. Its like taking out the whole daily bugle to get to spider-man.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 12, 2009)

Revenge is a valid reason for Black Bolt, he's just doing what countries have done on Earth in the past. If I'm right, Black Bolt is going to be attacked by the Shi'ar, right? I can't think of a reason for him to be the aggressor into Shi'ar space. Of course Vulcan will be like "you killed my men! Now I will invade your empire and take all of your ritches............... for the good of my people. Yes, the PEOPLE". So Black Bolt will fight back. Or has Black Bolt now just snapped and is going to go to war with everyone, lining up a summer event in a few years?

I must be a genius.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 12, 2009)

All the x-men in space stuff is a big part of why I just don't like X-men period. It seems so completely out of the bounds of what their stories should be about, somehow.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2009)

Blackbolt has decide to go to war. It's simple, and valid. So he's breaking all the fancy toys that remind people that Reed Richards is Useless, and he's going to came out to play.

Also, his powers aren't energy manipulation, so he's readyto rape.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> *Um..maybe cuz the Shi-ar are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Like srsly? Black Bolt just turned one fleeing Skrull ship into massive win, by also taking out all the ghey Shi-ar in the vicinity.*
> 
> Blitz...your inability to rejoice in light of Shi-ar casualties worries me greatly. Could you be a Shi-ar sympathizer... If I were you, I would choose my next words very carefully. You don't know what could happen if you said the wrong words


This right here is the attitude EVERYBODY should have in-regards to the Shi'ar. 

God, all I want now is for BB to one-shot Emperor Fagcan and have Medusa walk up afterwards yelling "Yeah, FUCK YOU, NOOB! WE RUN THIS SHIT, YO!" just to pile onto the massive bag of fail Vulcan is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2009)

I bet somewhere in the event that Vulcan somehow, someway manipulates the resulting attack from Black Bolt's voice.

Oh, how badly written will that be?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> No, he could've just not fired on the shi'ar. What was stopping him from just shooting the escaping skrull vessel then retreating back into neutral space? The Shi'ar never even fired on them, just locked target on them.



you're some kinda of moron aren't you?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I bet somewhere in the event that Vulcan somehow, someway manipulates the resulting attack from Black Bolt's voice.
> 
> Oh, how badly written will that be?


embers Emperor Vulcan mini:

Oh, it'd just be par for the course.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2009)

you know what Marvel neeeds to do with whatever they plan to do after Dark Reign is over


not a Heroes Fighting Heroes etc Secret Bullshit they need a full on grand villain like a revamped Apocalypse or Kang


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

picked up the Agents of Atlas TPB today


----------



## The Rook (Jan 13, 2009)

Apocalypse should be avoided at all costs.  I'm not sure why, but he really just doesn't seem like a threat, even compared to most A list villains.  If When they do have a major event right after Dark Reign is finished, it should feature Doom and Namor as the main antagonists.  

I think it's about time Marvel finally gave readers a break.  I really think this current status quo seems way to forced (even by the usual standards), but it seems like a good time to just let all their titles play around without having to worry about tying into the major event.


----------



## shit (Jan 13, 2009)

I know why Apocalypse doesn't look like a threat anymore.
One, mutants are very scarce, and there's only so many to pick from that can do the Horseman name any justice. The Apocalypse book right after Decimation proved it when B-list X-Men filled the ranks.
Two, we discovered Apocalypse isn't even the one in control of himself at the end of that arc, and so he's instantly no longer the god on two legs we once thought him to be.
Three, DC did the Four Horsemen thing really fucking well just recently, and a new Apocalypse story will have to be on par with that or Marvel will look shitty.

I'd enjoy seeing Kang myself just cuz I haven't read a real Kang story (Young Avengers doesn't count). I'm hesitant about Doom or Namor since that would mean the F4 and Richards specifically would also take center-stage.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2009)

Pooky hasn't been a threat in AGES.

Hence, why we call him Pooky.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 14, 2009)

Doom being owned by Reed needs to be put into the OWNED thread. That's just brilliant. Doom in the last picture is going right in my sig once I get home. Pure epic win.

The big G playing with the actual Big O is fucking awesome.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 14, 2009)

Doom always FTW.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

Captain Britain is damn awesome, why aren't you all reading it?  WHY?!?!?!?!

also Dr. Doom and Dracula team up


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 14, 2009)

_Captain Britain_ is an example of what Marvel could be if it decided to leave the New York City Limits. But God knows that can't happen...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Capt Brit_ 




Blade and that vampire girl kiss. Wow. Didn't see that coming. Otherwise I liked it, not my favourite but still a good read. The book is growing on me





*Spoiler*: _Dead of Night something something with a werewolf in the name_ 




I liked it. I will follow this book as it goes. I like werewolves


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

I loved that part at the end

"wow Dracula, I'm ready to be transformed"

*grabs girl, sucks dry throws her aside*

*wipes mouth with fancy hankerchief*

"get me another, and see if Dr. Doom is available "


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> _Captain Britain_ is an example of what Marvel could be if it decided to leave the New York City Limits. But God knows that can't happen...



A main Marvel book that isn't in New York?

That sentence is almost as retarded as a sentence containing 'Jesus' and 'Godzilla'


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

Just read House of M: Civil War

Man I wish Magneto was written like that more often.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2009)

> ork City? After more than 365 (Brand New) Days, Marc Guggenheim and John Romita Jr. have all the answers in the first chapte*r of "Character Assassination" -- a story over a year in the making!*



No shit


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Aw, T'Challa gonna beat that ass.  It reall is all according to Doom's plan.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> A main Marvel book that isn't in New York?
> 
> That sentence is almost as retarded as a sentence containing '*Jesus' and 'Godzilla'*



those are two of the best words ever


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

X-men isn't based in New York anymore.

Spider-man was pretty good this week, another Waid issue.


----------



## shit (Jan 15, 2009)

Cap Brit must be gaining sales to feature Dr. Doom soon. It's expected tho considering the book has the most dangerous villains in all of Marvel U.

Kilo: who says we aren't reading?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> _Captain Britain_ is an example of what Marvel could be if it decided to leave the New York City Limits. But God knows that can't happen...



VIOLATION OF NATURAL ORDER!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Cap Brit must be gaining sales to feature Dr. Doom soon. It's expected tho considering the book has the most dangerous villains in all of Marvel U.
> 
> Kilo: who says we aren't reading?



If they wanted to increase sales then they'd put Wolverine in there


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

The series is still young... I'm sure he'll pop in to say hi before too long.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

My thoughts on the things I read this week. NO SPOILERS. 

==================================================  
MARVEL COMICS   
ADAM: LEGEND OF THE BLUE MARVEL # 3 I'm realy enjoying this mini-series
AMAZING SPIDER-MAN #583 $2.99 I loved it and the Obama back-up was funny. 
CIVIL WAR: HOUSE OF M # 5 Great ending to this mini-series
THE WONDERFUL WIZARD OF OZ # 2 My nephews love this one.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 15, 2009)

3rd issue of Blue Marvel wasn't as bad as the first. It's improving but still bland overall

Deadpool - BOB!

Spidey - I really enjoyed it. The relationship dynamics was one of the main reasons why I like Spidey so much in the first place and this issue had it in spades.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 16, 2009)

Deadpool was lulzy as usual. "call me!'

EIT: 2500 posts!


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2009)

I remember my twenty fifth hundred post.

It was all like "Oh look, it's tuesday"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

the top 10 fights of 2008, as chosen by Marvel.com

10: Final battle in first arc of X-Force

09: Final melee in Messiah CompleX

08: Thor vs the Frost Giants in the Fraction trilogy

07: Tony vs Ezekiel in IIM

06: Final fight with Ultron in Conquest

05: Thor vs Odin from the Fraction trilogy

04: New Avengers vs the Hood gang

03: final fight from "12 cities of heaven" from IIF

02: Final battle in New Ways to Die

01: Secret Invasion clusterfuck fight


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> 03: final fight from "12 cities of heaven" from IIF


I hated the 12 capital cities finale. It was so anti-climactic.


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2009)

Overhyping New Ways to Die they are. Suck 2008 Marvel fights did. Superior 2007 was.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 17, 2009)

Learn to talk from Yoda you did.


----------



## shit (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Jan 17, 2009)

There was a fight in New Ways to die? I just remember spider-man grabbing GG by the shoulders and vice versa, and then the exact same thing between the venoms.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2009)

wait, wait wait.

I just noticed in my reread that Dracula's castle on the fucking moon O_O


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2009)

Jeph Loeb said:
			
		

> Over in Hulk, Loeb plans to bring a new spin to some old favorites with the return of artist Ed McGuinness and a trip down memory lane. "Ed McGuinness returns for a three-part arc featuring the Original Defenders, and I do mean original Hulk, Doctor Strange, Silver Surfer and Namor," explains the writer.
> 
> Apparently, this will be the first time any of the original Defenders meet, and it all takes place...today? What's going on? Loeb isn't saying much, but he does mention who the Defenders will be going up against.
> 
> "It will also be the first appearance of The Offenders, featuring The Red Hulk, Baron Mordo, Terrax and Tiger Shark."



oh jesus why?


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2009)

Loleb                            .

And yeah, funny Inhumans didn't notice the vampires rite thar. Or NASA. I hope they say something to explain that. Although the moon is a big place.... Maybe they really didn't notice each other.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 18, 2009)

But they noticed Sentry when he went there to be alone during civil war...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Sentry came directly to Atillan during CW, the vampires were just on the moon... the dark side of the moon. There's nothing they can't do. Yeah.


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2009)

"It will also be the first appearance of The Offenders, featuring The Red Hulk, Baron Mordo, Terrax and Tiger Shark."

i think i just had a heart attack


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Why would terrax have the need to be in the same sentence as Tiger Shark?


----------



## Quasar (Jan 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Why would terrax have the need to be in the same sentence as Tiger Shark?



Because the Offenders are parallels of the Defenders.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2009)

mow said:


> "It will also be the first appearance of The Offenders, featuring The Red Hulk, Baron Mordo, Terrax and Tiger Shark."
> 
> i think i just had a heart attack


You just made that up as a mockery, right?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2009)

> And yeah, funny Inhumans didn't notice the vampires rite thar. Or NASA. I hope they say something to explain that. Although the moon is a big place.... Maybe they really didn't notice each other.



by that same Logic, Palin would make a perfect president because she can see Russians from her balcony


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2009)

Odin said:


> You just made that up as a mockery, right?



no, it was from a Wizard interview


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2009)

It's actually been predicted ever since the last hulk.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 18, 2009)

Speaking of hulk, the Hulk vs. dvd is out now. I'm watching the wolverine fight nao.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2009)

You should put it on YouTube.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> by that same Logic, Palin would make a perfect president because she can see Russians from her balcony



Tina Fey =/= Sarah Palin

And I just meant I would've figured either the Inhumans or Vampires might be a little territorial about their moon. But if they can coexist like that, then I'd like it mentioned so I can give both credit for being civil enough to stay out each others way. After all, some earth countries could learn something from the dangerous, deformed super-monsters living peacefully alongside the blood-thirsty, shadow-lurking living undead.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You should put it on YouTube.



It prolly already is. Deadpool is lulzy as always!

IT IS UP!!!  
Link removed


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2009)

> Tina Fey =/= Sarah Palin


Palin said that line first.



> And I just meant I would've figured either the Inhumans or Vampires might be a little territorial about their moon. But if they can coexist like that, then I'd like it mentioned so I can give both credit for being civil enough to stay out each others way. After all, some earth countries could learn something from the dangerous, deformed super-monsters living peacefully alongside the blood-thirsty, shadow-lurking living undead.


The moon is a big place, they weren't necessarily living right next to each other.  If I remember correctly, there have been very few wars on Earth between Australia and America.


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2009)

Allfather is dead.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2009)

in terms of surface area, the moon is a bit smaller than eurasia, that's a lot of space.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2009)

And not needing to breathe cames in handy.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2009)

Odin said:


> Palin said that line first.



Palin said "You can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska." The way she said it isn't stupid and is actually true.

And anyway, are you guys saying Inhumans didn't know the Vampires were there? I'm just saying the very idea of Vampires bedding down on your planet seems off putting to me. I mean, can't the Inhumans even keep super-villains off the moon if they're prohibiting any humans from going up there and sniffing around? Perhaps if super-heros were allowed to patrol around the moon, Capt Brit and Blade would have easier jobs right now.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2009)

it's not a planet, it's a moon.  also the Inhumans all live in Attilan.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2009)

I knew you were gonna say that about planet.  You know what I mean.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 18, 2009)

Odin said:


> The moon is a big place, they weren't necessarily living right next to each other.  If I remember correctly, there have been very few wars on Earth between Australia and America.



Just because they're far away doesn't necessarily mean that they won't have wars with each other.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Just because they're far away doesn't necessarily mean that they won't have wars with each other.


It also doesn't necessarily mean they will.



> Palin said "You can actually see Russia from land here in Alaska." The way she said it isn't stupid and is actually true.


No, it was stupid because saying you are close means you have any insight is retarded. [YOUTUBE]JXL86v8NoGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Marvel buffs, I need a quick question answered. The first comic book I've read in my hands as a kid (early 90's) was involving Spiderman, specifically his clone, Ben Rilely, Carnage was locked in an insane asylum with two other villians from Spidey's Rogue Gallery, Carnage escapes his cell, kills or beats this female rogue, and Peter Parker and Mary Jane are married and about to have a kid while Ben is wandering around trying to figure out his life.

Do you know what series this is from? I can't find the comic book itself.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hey Marvel buffs, I need a quick question answered. The first comic book I've read in my hands as a kid (early 90's) was involving Spiderman, specifically his* clone, Ben Rilely*, Carnage was locked in an insane asylum with two other villians from Spidey's Rogue Gallery, Carnage escapes his cell, kills or beats this female rogue, and Peter Parker and Mary Jane are married and about to have a kid while Ben is wandering around trying to figure out his life.
> 
> Do you know what series this is from? I can't find the comic book itself.


If clone's involved then it shouldn't be too hard to track it down.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hey Marvel buffs, I need a quick question answered. The first comic book I've read in my hands as a kid (early 90's) was involving Spiderman, specifically his clone, Ben Rilely, Carnage was locked in an insane asylum with two other villians from Spidey's Rogue Gallery, Carnage escapes his cell, kills or beats this female rogue, and Peter Parker and Mary Jane are married and about to have a kid while Ben is wandering around trying to figure out his life.
> 
> Do you know what series this is from? I can't find the comic book itself.



Just google "the clone saga" and you should find what you are searching for.


----------



## shit (Jan 18, 2009)

Odin said:


> No, it was stupid because saying you are close means you have any insight is retarded. [YOUTUBE]JXL86v8NoGk[/YOUTUBE]



Fair enough.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 18, 2009)

Hulk vs. Thor was OK. Nowhere near as bloody or lulzy as Hulk vs wolverine.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2009)

I got the Earth X TPB today 


oh and speaking of Hulk vs. Thor


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> It prolly already is. Deadpool is lulzy as always!
> 
> IT IS UP!!!
> Link2Video



w00t!


----------



## Gooba (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh snap.  Now if only they could finish the freaking Ultimate version.


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2009)

I was just hoping someone would post the cover of the issue I was talking about.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hey Marvel buffs, I need a quick question answered. The first comic book I've read in my hands as a kid (early 90's) was involving Spiderman, specifically his clone, Ben Rilely, Carnage was locked in an insane asylum with two other villians from Spidey's Rogue Gallery, Carnage escapes his cell, kills or beats this female rogue, and Peter Parker and Mary Jane are married and about to have a kid while Ben is wandering around trying to figure out his life.
> 
> Do you know what series this is from? I can't find the comic book itself.


search *THIS SITE* for "clone saga" or "Ben Riley"


----------



## Gooba (Jan 19, 2009)

I think the 90's cartoon style is like 100 times better than the 2000's.  They used to be drawn like comic book characters, badass looking and animated.  Now they just look silly.


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Gooba, whats your favorite fight involving Odin? Odin vs Thor (recent, if it hasn't already started or ended yet, I don't know), Odin vs Forsung? Odin vs Seth?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanos v Odin, since I'm a fanboy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> I was just hoping someone would post the cover of the issue I was talking about.


I finally got the freakin page to load. I don't know what issue it is though man. I never read the clone saga, Here's the cover gallery. 

*THIS SITE*


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2009)

Odin said:


> Thanos v Odin, since I'm a fanboy.



Isn't that when Odin bitch-smacked Silver Surfer too?



LIL_M0 said:


> I finally got the freakin page to load. I don't know what issue it is though man. I never read the clone saga, Here's the cover gallery.
> 
> *THIS SITE*



Yeah that site takes an unnaturally long ass time to load. Thanks though.

*THIS SITE*

First comic I ever read. pek


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> First comic I ever read. pek


:w00t!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

I quite liked Odin beating the crap out of Thor in Man of War, Odin's armor was bad ass


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

> *DAREDEVIL #118
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by MICHAEL LARK
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...








> *CAPTAIN BRITAIN AND MI13 #12
> Written by PAUL CORNELL
> Penciled by LEONARD KIRK
> Cover by STUART IMMONEN
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 19, 2009)

Vampires are so gay.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

highlight of marvel vampire history was in Runaways when topher said "haha, no, Whedon got it wrong"


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2009)

*FANTASTIC FOUR #566*
Written by MARK MILLAR
Pencils & Cover by BRYAN HITCH
THE MASTERS OF DOOM Part one of four. It begins here! The final storyline of the Millar/Hitch run on FANTASTIC FOUR, culminating all of the plot threads they’ve set up so far! From across the universe they come, returning to the Earth after a twenty year journey of genocide and sadism. They’re the men who tutored Doctor Doom in the ways of villainy—and their re-emergence signals the greatest conflict the Fantastic Four have ever been party to!
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99


you better not fuck this up Millar or you are out


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

> Vampires are so gay.


fuck you, it's Dracula not those Twilight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)






> you better not fuck this up Millar or you are out



on a scale of 1 to 10, how much is this killing you?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> fuck you, it's Dracula not those Twilight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)





Twilight's ruined vampires for me.  Even Dracula can't overcome Edward Cullen's homoeroticism.


Anyways, who tutored Dr. Doom in villainy?  I thought he was a self-made G.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2009)

Thorn said:


> Twilight's ruined vampires for me.  Even Dracula can't overcome Edward Cullen's homoeroticism.







DRACULA HAS A CASTLE ON THE FUCKING MOON YOUR OPINION IS NOW INVALID.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

It is, but Millar's entire run has a Loebesque sense of continuity.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> _*
> DRACULA HAS A CASTLE ON THE FUCKING MOON YOUR OPINION IS NOW INVALID.*_



this is a fucking law of Nature


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> DRACULA HAS A CASTLE ON THE FUCKING MOON YOUR OPINION IS NOW INVALID.



Fucking Squatters 

BlackBolt is gonna be pissed when he comes home


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

shut up we already had like 3 pages of BS discussion about that, let it die and just bask in the awesome


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

You can't argue with a guy that can just go "Fuck you bitch, I have a castle on the moon"


----------



## Fang (Jan 19, 2009)

Why does Dracula look like a dark haired version of Kruschaev?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2009)

also the Inhuman castle blasted off with them it transformed into the fucking spaceship

thats a different one


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone check out that Hulk vs movie?

Deadpool was hilarious.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 19, 2009)

So Doom is going to rule the moon, or invade England? Heck I'd accept him as King.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Anyone check out that Hulk vs movie?
> 
> Deadpool was hilarious.



HAI WOLVERINE!
 I shot you! Yes I did!


Also

"Oh wait, it's upside down"


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 19, 2009)

I watched it, someone here linked it on youtube or whatever. I really did not care for it at all, and deadpool was especially disappointing cus I didn't really think he was very funny.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 19, 2009)

Really? I thought the slow mo part was really funny.

"NOOOOOOOOO THAAAAAT WAAAAAAS MYYYY FAVORIIIIITEEEE GUUUUUUUUUUUUN"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 19, 2009)

So Doom is going to be the new Wolverine during Dark Reign?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

In april almost every title is going to have

"Wolverine Appreciation Variants"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you fucking serious?!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So Doom is going to be the new Wolverine during Dark Reign?



I think Norman is in slightly more books than Doom is, but yeah they're both the new Tony Stark.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 19, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Really? I thought the slow mo part was really funny.
> 
> "NOOOOOOOOO THAAAAAT WAAAAAAS MYYYY FAVORIIIIITEEEE GUUUUUUUUUUUUN"



One of my fav's was:

"Hey, still got that unbreakable skull?"

*GUNSHOT*

"Awwwwww. dammit..."


And the whole sabertooth/deadpool echange:

Sabertooth: "The last thing the old man said before the runt gutted him was for us to kill wolverine!"

Deadpool: "Really? You buy that? Yeah, I would think the last thing he said was AAARGH! Sabertooth!!!"


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2009)

Doom is in a good Marvel book finally....


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> And the whole sabertooth/deadpool echange:
> 
> Sabertooth: "The last thing the old man said before the runt gutted him was for us to kill wolverine!"
> 
> Deadpool: "Really? You buy that? Yeah, I would think the last thing he said was AAARGH! Sabertooth!!!"


That one was funny.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> And the whole sabertooth/deadpool echange:
> 
> Sabertooth: "The last thing the old man said before the runt gutted him was for us to kill wolverine!"
> 
> Deadpool: "Really? You buy that? Yeah, I would think the last thing he said was AAARGH! Sabertooth!!!"



I Personally love the Follow up 

"Who am i to say No to a little murder?"

"*STRIKE A POSE!*"


[ i will do shame full things for a gif of that scene]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

How shameful?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> How shameful?



"ME love you long time"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

interesting...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 20, 2009)

I want one of Sabertooth's face right before Hulk punts him outta the weapon X facility. It was very 'Teen Titans-y'


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

"Really... You buy that? I would think the last thing he said was 'aaaggggh, Sabretooth'"!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Haha, Hulk.  Orphanage.  Just for fun.

What's up with everyone having such a hate-on for WOlverine?  I mean, I know they did in the 90s, but eh...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh jesus why?



why couldn't this have been a lie?








> *HULK #11
> Written by JEPH LOEB
> Pencils & 50/50 Covers by ED MCGUINNESS
> Wolverine Art Appreciation Variant by TBA
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

> why couldn't this have been a lie?


^


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 20, 2009)

Isn't Deadpool gonna totally wtfpwn Tigershark next ish anyway?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 20, 2009)

thats Doctor Strange...............


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 20, 2009)

No, that's the guy from Blue Man Group....


Or a smurf on some serious Steriods...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Isn't Deadpool gonna totally wtfpwn Tigershark next ish anyway?



Low-Ebb Dosent Pay attention


----------



## Gooba (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh man I can't wait for Hulk 11, that is going to be the best book fucking ever!  It is going to be so exciting to see those guys go head to head and it makes perfect sense given what is going on in Marvel.  That guy sure knows how to write some sweet stories.

That was the 50/50 variant cover of my actual response.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Odin said:


> Oh man I can't wait for Hulk 11, that is going to be the best book fucking ever!  It is going to be so exciting to see those guys go head to head and it makes perfect sense given what is going on in Marvel.  That guy sure knows how to write some sweet stories.
> 
> *That was the 50/50 variant cover of my actual response.*



 **


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> How shameful?


I'm figuring this one, sitting at work. I'm a better man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL! Dusty Rhodes. I met him and a bunch of wrestlers when they used to have the pro wrestling camp here.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 20, 2009)

What happened to Terraxs axe?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

god there are horrible hulk trolls on youtube


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

WTF is Doctor Strange doing be back and active in Defenders?


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2009)

> A smash-, splash-, and cosmic-flash-fest that *could ONLY have come from the minds of award-winning superstar* writer Jeph Loeb and everybody's favorite Hulk artist Ed McGuinness!



I think i just died a little inside...

Anyone here watch southpark? Remember the episode where they show how the "family guy" episodes are written? I think thats what Jeph Loeb does!


*Spoiler*: _SouthPark Spoiler_ 



The "writers" of Family Guy are in fact manatees swimming in a huge basin and tossing balls with random jokes written on them out of their basin. Based on these the show is aired






Also i just watched "Hulk vs" i liked Deadpool (especially when he was trying to reattach his arm) but overall i enjoyed "vs Thor" more... simply because it featured Thor and not Wolverine


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Only a little?  Atleast they're honest.  I'm pretty sure only the minds of those two could come up with this and actually pitch it while not blazed off their face.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 20, 2009)

Where did you guys see the "Hulk vs" movies?  I thought they came out the 27th or something like that.  I really want to see the vs Wolverine one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Youtube


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

It'son youtube


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw it on one of those streaming website with a link to Megavideo. 

I only watched the Hulk vs Wolverine one though. That was enough for me. I didn't enjoy it all that much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw it on one of those streaming website with a link to Megavideo.
> 
> I only watched the Hulk vs Wolverine one though. That was enough for me. I didn't enjoy it all that much.



Yeah me neither. Deadpool was so fucking annoying except for that one line I posted and the movie over all was incredibly lame. I couldn't give the Thor part a chance.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 20, 2009)

^rly u guys didnt like it? i thaught it was awsome alot of blood and action its how the movies should have been. the thor one wasnt as good as wolverine one imo. the action in hulk vs thor wasnt as good. i also thaught deadpool was hilarious tho u guys didnt think so?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

shun the deadpool heathens


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2009)

I didn't find Deadpool that funny. I was expecting more from him.

I also found the action sequences a bit boring although I did like they didn't just remove all traces of blood. What particularly got to me was Wolverine's fighting abilities. They were sub-par and he was even mounted and pounded on by Omega Red. That's just silly.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Marvel Solicits for April.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Marvel Solicits for April.



their  is about to be aloooooot of bitching.....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

I know.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2009)

Didn't find anything noteworthy.


> The gloves are off! The MASK is off! And for Spidey and the Torch? It's on! One of the deepest friendships in the Marvel U. is about to take a sudden turn...


I take it back


> The Story: She predates the birth of man. She manipulates matter at will. She can merge with the shadows. She?s *Selene, the original vampire,* known as the Black Queen, and in her possession is something* Dr. Doom *desperately needs, but she?s not going to give it up without a fight. Luckily for Doom, he?s brought along a few friends, like Princess Python,* Magneto, and a platoon of Sentinels reprogrammed into Witch-Hunters! *


Okay, maybe one



> *Doctor Doom! Emma Frost! *The Hood! *Namor the Sub-Mariner! Loki!* They?re the members of* Norman Osborn?s* secret Cabal of villainy, united in common cause as they move to change the very landscape of the Marvel Universe! Now, in five all-new stories, learn how each member of this sinister syndicate intends to capitalize on the situation?and perhaps how they intend to deal with each other should it prove necessary!



And these have the best villans in comics (after joker who without bruce is somewhat at loss now)


April isn't what I'dd call "rich"


----------



## Quasar (Jan 20, 2009)

Magneto??!!!??? Its good he's coming back as a side villain.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 20, 2009)

Marvel said:
			
		

> ULTIMATE WOLVERINE VS. HULK # 4


You're kidding me!?  It is actually going to happen!?

I'm actually pretty excited about DD Noir, he seems like a great character to do that to.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 20, 2009)

whamslam3 said:


> ^rly u guys didnt like it? i thaught it was awsome *alot of blood* and action its how the movies should have been. the thor one wasnt as good as wolverine one imo. the action in hulk vs thor wasnt as good. i also thaught deadpool was hilarious tho u guys didnt think so?


You're kidding right? I mean, ok, by Marvel TV standards yes it had a lot...


----------



## Gooba (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh yea, also Wolverine Noir has potential, seeing as I'm a fanboy and I recently learned they _can _do Wolverine well again.

Plus moe, and other Cap/Red Skull fans might like this...


> The Story: Logan and Hawkeye have finally reached their journey’s end, made it to New Babylon, and delivered Hawkeye’s secret cargo. But the completion of their mission has come with a great price…and Logan is out for revenge on the man responsible for the annihilation of the world’s super heroes, the President of the United States! Don’t miss the penultimate issue of the greatest Wolverine story ever told by modern masters MARK MILLAR and STEVE MCNIVEN! Part 7 (of 8).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

Red Skull finally took over the White House? :amazed as Captain America? :amazed ang no longer lives for the Reich? :amazed


----------



## Gooba (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, took over the Old Man Loganverse America... which is a supervillain feudal system.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MARVEL APES: AMAZING SPIDER-MONKEY # 1
The Story: Feces front, True Believers, it’s the AMAZING SPIDER-MONKEY! From the pages of last year’s simian-smash hit, join the Monkey-verse’s Peter Parker as he comes to grips with a world too savage for his heroic legacy to allow. But as Spider-Monkey tries to create a better world for all ape-kind, Captain America (the top ape of the ape-verse) –stands in his way. Will the webbed wonder survive? By Karl Kesel and Reilly Brown! Meanwhile, Tom Peyer and Chad Hardin take us deeper into the history of the Ape Universe, as CHARLES DARWIN (yes, THE Charles Darwin) uncovers more of the Ape-verse’s wonders!
One-Shot/All-New/Rated T+ …$3.99


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

hey Marvel is actually giving those future people from Millar FF their own mini series

I don't know how to adequately respond to this 




Odin said:


> You're kidding me!?  It is actually going to happen!?
> .



damn you're slow, we've been knowing this for at least 5 months now


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








...swear to god..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

It's the same chick "drawn" six times.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2009)

Deviate said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smash hit?  People liked the monkey world?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

people are stupid


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deathstrike is nibbling her finger


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 21, 2009)

Deathstrike is the only person I recognise


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Deathstrike is the only person I recognise



oh im pretty sure the rest of us have seen the rest in a few pr0n movies.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Deathstrike is the only person I recognise



There's Goblin Queen, a woman from Hydra I think, and the 2 Black Widows.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2009)

Forseti said:


> There's Goblin Queen, a woman from Hydra I think, and the 2 Black Widows.



i think those are the 2 master minds


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

And Spiral, right? I mean, six arms and whatnot


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2009)

You can't honestly expect alot from Deadpool in an A-list product.  You had Hulk and Wolverine there.  And team x reject.

Ok, logic aside as I haven't read the solicit, I'm gonna throw some guesses out.

Goblin Queen or MHydra, I guess?  Jean Grey?  isn't she dead?  unimportant.  Black Widow (Natasha)  Black Widow/White Queen?  Smiles and all?  Lady DS, duh.  Shiva, duh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> You can't honestly expect alot from Deadpool in an A-list product.  You had Hulk and Wolverine there.  And team x reject.
> 
> Ok, logic aside as I haven't read the solicit, I'm gonna throw some guesses out.
> 
> Goblin Queen or MHydra, I guess?  Jean Grey?  isn't she dead?  unimportant.  *Black Widow (Natasha)  Black Widow/White Queen*?  Smiles and all?  Lady DS, duh.  Shiva, duh.



Those are the Lady Master Minds


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Captain Britain interview


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 21, 2009)

Where can I watch the "Wolverine and the X-men" show?  I don't live in Canada and heard Juggernaut is in 2 episodes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Where can I watch the "Wolverine and the X-men" show?  I don't live in Canada and heard Juggernaut is in 2 episodes.



Ru tube [Russian youtube] 

This Show is the Shit, their are so many cameos any X-Fan will be Giddy


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _BEST MARVEL BOOK OF THE WEEK_


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Ru tube [Russian youtube]
> 
> This Show is the Shit, their are so many cameos any X-Fan will be Giddy



Thanks for the link.  Juggernaut's entrance was pretty cool then he gets knocked out, WTF?  I guess she has a psychic manifestation of her dreams and thats what the monster was made of.  Physical psychic manifestations have been shown to go through his helmet as Psylock's psychic knife has pierced the helmet before.

Do you know if Juggernaut appears in any more episodes?  I was looking at a wiki episode list and it says he also appears in episode 20.  How far have they gotten on that show?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 21, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Thanks for the link.  Juggernaut's entrance was pretty cool then he gets knocked out, WTF?  I guess she has a psychic manifestation of her dreams and thats what the monster was made of.  Physical psychic manifestations have been shown to go through his helmet as Psylock's psychic knife has pierced the helmet before.
> 
> Do you know if Juggernaut appears in any more episodes?  I was looking at a wiki episode list and it says he also appears in episode 20.  How far have they gotten on that show?



Only up to the one you saw unfortunately


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually latest episode is a wolverine Mystique team up if I'm not mistaken. Wolverine gets thrown out of an airplane!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 22, 2009)

Avenger-DCP said:
			
		

> Also, the month of April brings up FIVE new ongoing series:
> 
> NEW MUTANTS (Was New Mutants then rebooted into New X-Men: Academy X then renamed to New X-Men then was rebooted into Young X-Men that is now rebooted back to New Mutants. Oh good God times infinity!!!!)


                       .


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2009)

I miss academy x and new mutants


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _BEST MARVEL BOOK OF THE WEEK_



I agree. Uncanny annual and X-Factor gave it a run for its money, but there's no denying the epicness of this issue. How to bring lulz back to Spiderman: get rid of Spiderman and just focus on the villains.


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2009)

Doom solo's!

I enjoyed this one, is this to be seen in continuity? ('cause it features Doom but does not run under the dark reign banner).

Nevertheless it's fun to see Doom owning 6 people that caused spidey (more or less) trouble in an instant


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh and it's soloes?


Zen-aku said:


> Those are the Lady Master Minds


 
I have no shame in not knowing what the fuck a LMM is or why there can be two. But I can guess she's robotic or a clone, right? Who cares, like I need history to wax on wax off.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw the mighty avengers solicit and I though "Wow, this is a retarded line up. No good writer will ever make this work"


Then I read it and it hit

"OH; THAT'S RIGHT, NOBODY SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GOOD WRITERS!"

Retarded retarded retarded. The only aceptable characters were herc, cho, cassie and vision. The last two only because they promise more YA.
Honnestly, it feels like barely tolerable Loeb.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> Doom solo's!
> 
> I enjoyed this one, is this to be seen in continuity? ('cause it features Doom but does not run under the dark reign banner).
> 
> Nevertheless it's fun to see Doom owning 6 people that caused spidey (more or less) trouble in an instant




its by Paul Tobin also know as the Marvel Adventures guy


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2009)

Mighty Avengers got worse.  But if you ask me, Scarlet Witch and Hulk were the highlight of this issue.

My favorite part of Doom & teh MoE was the panel of Doc Ock getting a couple punches in on Doom and him pulling a really funny frowny face with his mask. Omg, I haven't laughed so much at a panel in a very, very long time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm reading just because of SW.

How can she ever be reconciled?

That, and someone has to track her feats.


----------



## shit (Jan 22, 2009)

SW doesn't have to worry about reconciliation anymore because she is now GOD. When Storm "thanks the goddess" she's talking about Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2009)

So when is Squadron Supreme getting cancelled... Since you know Fury is going back to UU


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 23, 2009)

After the writers realized that everyone gave up on the series when it was removed from Max and the title was changed from Supreme Power.

Speaking of which, Ultimate Power is a union of Ultimate Marvel and Supreme Power...but by that time Supreme Power was called Squadron Supreme (the old title it had)...so shouldn't it have been Ultimate Supreme?

Sounds like something you would order at Taco Bell.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

joke was a 6/10, dissapointed since you can do better


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> SW doesn't have to worry about reconciliation anymore because she is now GOD. When Storm "thanks the goddess" she's talking about Scarlet Witch.



Well, Cthon is back.

Be a nice match-up.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

some Brubaker GOODNESS




*Spoiler*: _Captain America #46 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

and now some Brubaker *GREAT*NESS 




*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #115 preview_


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2009)

Both look excellent.
CA looks more interesting tho. Like wayyyy more interesting.
I kinda want DD to become Hand. Now THAT would be interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

> I kinda want DD to become Hand.



that's like saying you want Nick Fury to join HYDRA


----------



## shit (Jan 23, 2009)

Hydra's a choice decision. The Hand just straight up takes you.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

I was pointing out how absurd the idea is, like if Frank Castle joined the mob or something.

Daredevil was trained by the Hand's enemies.


----------



## Deviate (Jan 24, 2009)

Mighty Avengers = 

This issue was bad. Not Bendis bad though. When Bendis writes a shitty issue it has a certain feel to it. This is actually worse. Like a bad Avengers story from the early 90's.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _BEST MARVEL BOOK OF THE WEEK_



hell yes.  fuck people who didn't like it


----------



## Taleran (Jan 24, 2009)

and no matter how they try I will not like Hank Pym (outside West Coast Avengers)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

indeed

1). he's still a douche
2). he still created ultron
3). "WASP?"
4). he's a dick
5). he's an asshole
6). he sucks
7). he hit Janet
8). he's a self important jackass


----------



## shit (Jan 24, 2009)

The only time I ever liked Pym was when he rode that nuclear rocket down so it wouldn't hurt anybody. And guess what. That was the fucking skrull.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> The only time I ever liked Pym was when he rode that nuclear rocket down so it wouldn't hurt anybody. And guess what. That was the fucking skrull.



So damn true.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Can someone remind me which comic  had Hulk fucking an evil goddess or alien or something?  I think this was when Sentry was manipulating him so it's over 2 years old.

She was just enjoying her self until he got bannerized, then kicked him outta bed, girl genius style.


----------



## Z (Jan 25, 2009)

Thunderbolts, and War Machine are looking good.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 25, 2009)

Man. I really miss Brubaker/Fraction on Iron Fist.

I havent really enjoyed it much since they left.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sanada said:


> Man. I really miss Brubaker/Fraction on Iron Fist.
> 
> I havent really enjoyed it much since they left.



This.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

the current run by the guy who writes Cable (don't ask me to spell his name) is decent, not as good as the very first arc but still ok.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

I know. I like his Cable, but his IFF stories (to me) are rather bland.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Can someone remind me which comic  had Hulk fucking an evil goddess or alien or something?  I think this was when Sentry was manipulating him so it's over 2 years old.
> 
> She was just enjoying her self until he got bannerized, then kicked him outta bed, girl genius style.



Defenders miniseries, released in 2005ish.

It was Umar who banged Hulk.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 26, 2009)

Was that the one where Banner and Namor had a exhchange about finding Nemo?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

I think so. It's been awhile since I read it.


----------



## Noah (Jan 26, 2009)

Since I haven't paid attention to Marvel in over a year, I was instructed by others to catch up with X-Factor. It's always entertaining, but the ending to #39...holy shit. It ended about 4 pages too late and ruined the impact, but goddamn that is one messed up little twist.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Like I said in another thread.



Forseti said:


> *P.A.D., YOU'RE MY FUCKING HERO.*


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Cap 46 Preview_ 
















I like where this is going


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Namor. I like it. Period.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

*cough* 


Kilowog said:


> some Brubaker GOODNESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanada (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh wow I cant wait to read that.
Brubaker always delivers


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

indeed he does.  Cap and DD are hands down two of Marvel absolute best 616 books.  Criminal is also fantastic.

Incognito is _good_, though I would probably have liked it a hell of a lot more if had not read Criminal and Point Blank/Sleeper which make it look like crud in comparison.


though Uncanny   It seems to be getting a bit better (very slowly) but it seems to be from Fraction's contributions.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Runaways this week.
Marvel wins the fanboys vote.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

current arc is pretty meh, not as a good as the BKV or Whedon stuff


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh yes, comparatively speaking, the way it's going, it'll actually make me not buy the trade for a change.
Luckly, I hear they at least are going to chance that artist next issues. Bout time too.
Feels like reading a manga drawn with graffities.
Whedon's last issue it's what I want from runaways. Packed everything it should have, and you know what? Runaways hits more when they're not dealing with interplanetary invasions, specially in the same years as the skrulls.
Next arc better go back to being about the kids.


----------



## Kinjishi (Jan 28, 2009)

*Que?* 


Apparently a skrull kill crew comic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2009)

here is what i don't get about the  kill krew , why give them a book, the skrulls are screwed they will never  be a threat again, why give the "KREW" a book ?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 28, 2009)

noone will ever know


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm cautiously optimistic since the guy writting the comic wrote for Bill Maher's show.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

Daredevil  

great arc Mr. Brubaker


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Runaways
*Spoiler*: __ 



Great, another Lesbian shot into space. That's like, the marvel's version of Killed Off 





























Karolina

*Spoiler*: __ 



Xavin


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

hands down the worst Runaways arc


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yes, get me joss whedon back  plz.


Just with a less of a detail nazi of an artist.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

> get me joss whedon back plz.


he's too busy with "Dollhouse" and he does every other arc of Buffy S8

I want to see BKV back, seriously he's doing nothing except Ex Machina which is now superdelayed



> Just with a less of a detail nazi of an artist.


I'm pretty sure the delays were for Astonishing not Runaways


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he's too busy with "Dollhouse" and he does every other arc of Buffy S8
> 
> I want to see BKV back, seriously he's doing nothing except Ex Machina which is now superdelayed
> 
> I'm pretty sure the delays were for Astonishing not Runaways



I want BKV over slowpoke whedon too, but I'm cool with him being busy working with the RW movie.

And someone get the awesome lesbian mini-super skrull back please.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

Hercules was ok, kinda felt bothered by how this arc completely shifted gears in the last issue and just went into "House of Fem"

still looking forward to the Olympus Group and Dark Reign arc


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Hercules was ok, kinda felt bothered by how this arc completely shifted gears in the last issue and just went into *"House of Fem"*
> 
> still looking forward to the Olympus Group and Dark Reign arc



No More Girl Puns.


----------



## shit (Jan 30, 2009)

I liked Hercules because of the Laura/May/Sue/Emma fanservice, even cheap as it was. The whole thing is a nice idea, but I'm glad they were able to wrap the whole different world thing up in just a couple issues.

The Olympus group promises some great action and drama. Can't wait for that to start.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

> different world thing up in just *one* issues.


fixed it for you


----------



## shit (Jan 30, 2009)

yes, I guess that is more accurate


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

Incredible Hercules.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, figure that out!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Gambitz (Jan 30, 2009)

"Timestorm 2009/2099" sketches by Eric Battle


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

SPIDA MAN 2KDUB9 IN THA HOUSE!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 31, 2009)

NO. FUCK OFF TIMETRAVEL BULLSHIT.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 31, 2009)

the timestorm cover looks rly cool.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2009)

It could be good. . . or it could suck.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 31, 2009)

Forseti said:


> It could be good. . . or it could suck.



I agree.  I do like Spider-Man 2099 though, I've always like his costume design.  I'll definitely read it.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope Spider-man 2099 isn't O'Hara.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh it's gonna suck, but that covers is enough to make me just ignore the issue and imagine that the crossover was cool.  See?  This way I'm still not reading it and I can nitpick along with you guys later.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 31, 2009)

Thorn said:


> I hope Spider-man 2099 isn't O'Hara.



What don't you like abut O'Hara?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2009)

Isn't O'Hara in another dimension, being a chef now?


----------



## mow (Jan 31, 2009)

hey guys question, i wasn't following Thunderbolts during CW. but i recall that there was this person who gave Osborn the medicine to over ride the Shield nano-machines. who was that person?

also; any thoughts who is supposed to put the Dark Illuminate in line?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, what we need is obviously a Hulk parrallel, to reflect WWH.  In this case the 'Skrulls' who will shatter the status quo will be played by the heroes on the run.

Rulk?  Not important enough, but with Loeb in a couple of years....


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2009)

> NRAMA: Wrapping things up, what gets things rolling in issue #1?
> 
> BR: It all starts when Spider-Man encounters a man dressed in an updated Punisher uniform. It's Punisher 2099 and he's here in the present day, trying to kill Spidey. Why? Because the voice of Thor (Remember 2099’s Church of Thor, kids?) has told him to!
> 
> And that's just the first four pages.




I don't mind where this is going


maybe Doom can RETURN!


----------



## canucklehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Honnestly, it feels like barely tolerable Loeb.



I agree 100%. It felt like a really bad What if story. My eyes were bleeding by the end of the book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2009)

mow said:


> hey guys question, i wasn't following Thunderbolts during CW. but i recall that there was this person who gave Osborn the medicine to over ride the Shield nano-machines. who was that person?



Iron Man, if I remember right.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 2, 2009)

Did Iron Fist even come out last week?  I can't find that bitch anywhere.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 3, 2009)

Iron Fist 21 came out in December. Iron Fist 22 comes out this week. IIRC.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 4, 2009)

Boy, did Secret Warriors started off with a twist.

And Nick Fury is getting old. . . but is still badass.


----------



## shit (Feb 4, 2009)

Anybody else notice Layla Miller is on Fury's catapillar list?  I liked that.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

well yeah, they tried to recruit her in the Mighty Avengers flashback


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2009)

o rly? Dammit. All of SI is running together in my mind. I'll have to reread the Avengers to pick back up on the actual interesting bits.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Boy, did Secret Warriors started off with a twist.


No kidding. SW is off to a good start, I think.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 5, 2009)

Secret Warriors, was really good.  I also loved the art work


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

so Hydra is not infact a group of retarded children


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2009)

Thunderbolts have a new target

It's fighty fighty time fighty time kill kill kill


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 5, 2009)

WTF at ASM?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 5, 2009)

I cannot believe the twist in Secret Warriors. I didn't even understand it at first, took a while to sink in.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> WTF at ASM?



Quite a few wtf moments in this issue. It was like a Loeb issue except the fail wasn't as devestating and universal.

I can't believe that they had that final twist in the issue planned for the entirety of BND.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 5, 2009)

since I refuse to read any BND Story, what is this twist? you cna just PM me if you don't wanna spolerify it.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 5, 2009)

Menace likes boys.


----------



## shit (Feb 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Menace=Harry's girly friend 

...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

*facefalls*


----------



## hitokugutsu (Feb 6, 2009)

Finally read Testament #5. Was a good issue, although I'm a bit dissapointed in lil Max. I thought we might get to see some use of his powers, even it was just a little fraction, like he did in #3 to deflect the bullets to his fathers chest (one of the most powerfull scenes I've ever read )

Guess I cant complain since this has been one of the better mini's I've ever read. Also my hatred for Nazi's has somehow reached a new level


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2009)

Favorite issues this week so far:

Agnts of Atlas and Deadpool (havent read Secret Warriors yet)

I dont care this much for Spiderman sincd BND the last thing i read were the One more day run and the first issue of BND. After that i dropped it in favor of the awesomeness that are Cable and X-Factor.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 6, 2009)

Dunno why, but ever since Cable and Deadpool ended, I could care less what Cable does.

Deadpool was teh lulz this week.

Secret Warriors was PWNSOME! Especially the end. 

Thanks for letting me know I'm not missing anything in Spider-man. I've gone back to reading old old issues and watching that new Spectacular Spider-man show. It's pretty good IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my responce:


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 6, 2009)

It actually makes perfect sense, enough that I should have pegged it and Juggalo did peg it.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 6, 2009)

curses, I bought a glitched magazine.
Can someone upload me the scans of the Trauma Vs Ragnarok fight?


----------



## shit (Feb 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> It actually makes perfect sense, enough that I should have pegged it and Juggalo did peg it.



Nah, I never saw it coming. I'm just not at all surprised because I expected the reveal to be at least retarded and out of nowhere. Hitsuko-however you spell his name actually did see it coming, or so he says in the BND thread.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah whatever i mixed you guys up <.<


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

> - A fan said he's a huge fan of Captain Britain and the MI: 13. Cornell said: "New storyline: Dr. Doom on the Moon with Dracula. Dr. Doom's not taking second fiddle to anyone in my series."




!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow.

Of all the armours Tony decides to don again, he chooses THAT one.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wow.
> 
> Of all the armours Tony decides to don again, he chooses THAT one.



Why is it bad?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not saying it's bad, although I suppose I should have said that for clarification.

But anyways. . . nostalgia factor, anyone?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

I love that armor


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm? Which armor is that again? Is that the one he wore during Avengers Dissembled before he got the extremis?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

its the armor from directly after Heroes Reborn


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2009)

No Way. Was it in Iron Man's newest issue, (how the fuck did I miss that)?  You're talking about the armor with those weird shoulder blade funnels? Ewww...


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

this one


----------



## Deviate (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh that one. I really like that one. Mixing the old with the new. Good stuff. I thought it was this one;



I'm not that great on Iron-Man history, so thanks for pointing out which armor.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 8, 2009)

I just found out that the sequel to the most pwnsome marvel game ever, Marvel Ultimate Alliance, is gonna be based on Secret War up to Civil War. Now I got a terrible storyline that'll end with the death of Captain America getting in the way of my Deadpool lulz, my Captain America Shield throwing, and my Silver Surfer 1-man pwnfest.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

damn, so big G and all of his heralds are missing out on WoK because of SKAAR SON OF HULK


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

you know what the only good thing about Immonen getting kicked out of USM is?

more Nextwave


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just found out that the sequel to the most pwnsome marvel game ever, Marvel Ultimate Alliance, is gonna be based on Secret War up to Civil War. Now I got a terrible storyline that'll end with the death of Captain America getting in the way of my Deadpool lulz, my Captain America Shield throwing, and my Silver Surfer 1-man pwnfest.



I used Cap to solo pretty much all of the game.

I didn't realize until 80% through or so that if you hold down the special button on the "throw shield" you could control it.  I was just doing zen-shield-throwing like the real Cap (throw shield, bounce off 3-4 things, kill mass enemies, catch shield, shield-rush).

Though I did think it was odd that cap essentially had unlimited energy.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 9, 2009)

I loved deadpool in that game. Especially his level up shout "Now I'm better at whatever it is that Wolverine does!"


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 9, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I loved deadpool in that game. Especially his level up shout "Now I'm better at whatever it is that Wolverine does!"



Ha, I just got done playing this game with a few of my buddies, and I was Deadpool.  Where going through it on Hard mode now.  I'm playing as Deadpool and my buddies are Ironman and Wolverine.  We've amped up all of their healing factors and the health we loose is instantly replaced.  Good times.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> damn, so big G and all of his heralds are missing out on WoK because of SKAAR SON OF HULK



wait....what?


----------



## Slice (Feb 9, 2009)

Galactus comes to Sakaar, sucks everything dry, the series gets cancelled and we get our happy end?

Everything other than that would leave me dissattisfied!


But of course it wont happen this way, they will milk this dry until the only thing left to do is bring Skaar to earth and let him battle the Hulk... and it will be written by Loeb because his Rulk is so damn famous


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2009)

god dammit marvel. god dammit.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

why would a pasky battle between creatures that are as unto flies to him mean anything to gallactus?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

> the series gets cancelled and we get our happy end?



no, we get *PLANET SKAAR*, where Skaar comes to Earth and blows up shit


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

oh fucking hell yes

Brubaker retells the origins of all the Golden Age Marvel heroes


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2009)

^ the above cant even describe how excited i am. Burbaker to me is what Geoff is to DC

also, is it really too much to ask to get a Celestial based event? is it?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 9, 2009)

mow said:


> also, is it really too much to ask to get a Celestial based event? is it?


You know the rule moe: If you want Marvel to do it, they won't.


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 9, 2009)

mow said:


> ^ the above cant even describe how excited i am. Burbaker to me is what Geoff is to DC
> 
> also, is it really too much to ask to get a Celestial based event? is it?



See, I'd disagree with that. _Matt Fraction_ is closer to Geoff, if only because I think he so damn versatile. I love Brubaker, but he's really at home in the down-to-Earth noir-type stuff. I might compare him to Greg Rucka (Who has worked with him before), though Rucka has a little more versatility as well.

Seriously, I love everything Fraction puts out. He's got the wacky/wild stuff of Morrison combined with the "Indiana Jones"-style of Johns. He's almost the perfect combination.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 9, 2009)

So Menace will now also be a Demo-Goblin/Hob-Goblin knock off as well. 

Also



> 2009 is set to be a huge year for “Amazing Spider-Man” from start to finish. In fact, Wacker and crew are saving one of the biggest events for the end of the year. Spider-fans know all about the Sinister Six, a team of Spidey villains, but as 2009 comes to a close, readers should prepare themselves for...*THE SINISTER 666!*


----------



## Quasar (Feb 9, 2009)

mow said:


> also, is it really too much to ask to get a Celestial based event? is it?



Well they have the Eternals!!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Deviate said:


> So Menace will now also be a Demo-Goblin/Hob-Goblin knock off as well.


Totally thought Typhoid was fucking with Osborne.  Almost got me Marvel....almost.




Deviate said:


> Also


 A; I thought Johnny was dead.
 B; Shutup Marvel.  Hype does nothing to me except make me not want to buy things.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 9, 2009)

I saw this and something inside me felt good.

Burn it away jhonny, burn away the filth and make it cleaan. fire will clense this stench.

Also, I like it how they're acting like avoiding Peter's personal life like the plague is a good idea that they had. As if that's where they decided to take the story, and it's all thanks to them...
By the way, that was irony.  Of course, jokes like "Character assasination" aren't doing any favors either.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

> I love Brubaker, but he's really at home in the down-to-Earth noir-type stuff.


pretty much everything he ever did for DC was the exact same plot repeating a billion times.  well executed but still.  When you do a fucking HAWKMAN story in noir style that's a bit much



> I might compare him to Greg Rucka (Who has worked with him before),


for those who don't know, they did a pretty big run of Batman together, created Gotham Central and did a recent DD arc


> though Rucka has a little more versatility as well.


indeed, Rucka writes great street level stories, and still does well in the "cosmic" end of things (Revelations, his WW run)


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2009)

> *THE SINISTER 666!*


Oh god it'll be Mephisto related


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 9, 2009)

> 2009 is set to be a huge year for ?Amazing Spider-Man? from start to finish. In fact, Wacker and crew are saving one of the biggest events for the end of the year. Spider-fans know all about the Sinister Six, a team of Spidey villains, but as 2009 comes to a close, readers should prepare themselves for...THE SINISTER 666!



I read most of what he wants to do and i have to say I don't think it'll work. I'm still highly pissed that Tony Stark, AKA Iron Man, has Iron spider designs that he used for the initiative, and  a spider-sense, but doesn't know who spider-man is, and his scientific mind doesn't register it. And neither does Reed, Or Doom. Sure Doom wouldn't care that spider-man unmasked, but he would want to know why he doesn't remember who unmasked during civil war. And Now that Norman has the files with the identities of all registered and most of the unregistered superheroes, one of the first things he should be doing is finding out why Spider-man's ID isn't on there, and why he boned Gwen Stacy for no reason, then threw her off a bridge. All his ideas sound good enough on paper, but until they address these serious plotholes, I could care less about the sinister 666, or his Spider-man 20,999, or his Spider-man 24/7 ideas.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well it's obvious isn't it? Mephisto's deal keeps them not just from remembering, but also from rediscovering Spider-man's identity. Honestly, I thought that was pretty clear at this point.


----------



## Deviate (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't see it anywhere in this interview, but I remember hearing somewhere that 'American Son' will in some way address 'why the fuck doesn't anyone remember any more'.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

new Iron Fist was pretty neat.  liking where this guy is taking the series.



> Well it's obvious isn't it? Mephisto's deal keeps them not just from remembering, but also from rediscovering Spider-man's identity. Honestly, I thought that was pretty clear at this point.


iirc, the deal was marriage for aunt may's health.  the whole ID thing was added on later.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 11, 2009)

Billy needs to meet up with his sibilings soon now 


You know, the captain marvels..


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

Cap Brit was great as usual


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Did Thor Publish before Spider-Man.  I am trying to figure out how He as 600 and SPidey doesn't ?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2009)

the nunberings must have reset somewhere down the line.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

Journey to Mystery -> Thor vol. 1 -> vol. 2 -> vol. 3 -> #600


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 12, 2009)

Thor was pretty good, but at the same time kinda baffling. I mean, what else could Loki be doing except plotting against you? It took you this long to figure out his master plan was to get rid of you?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

> It took you this long to figure out his master plan was to get rid of you?


it was the means that surprised him, not the ends


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

I like how Doom keeps calling Dracula "Tepes" and is completely unimpressed by him.

also Vampire Moon Canon is the best idea ever


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I like how Doom keeps calling Dracula "Tepes" and is completely unimpressed by him.
> 
> also Vampire Moon Canon is the best idea ever



What comic is this in?


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL I am with Jug on this one. I wanna know too. xD


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2009)

Capitan Britan and the MI13


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

> *CAPTAIN AMERICA #50
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Pencils by LUKE ROSS
> Cover by STEVE EPTING*
> ...










> *AVENGERS/INVADERS #11 (of 12)
> Written by JIM KRUEGER & ALEX ROSS
> Penciled by STEVE SADOWSKI
> Cover by ALEX ROSS
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

I swear that'd looks like a vampiric Wolverine.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

> *INCREDIBLE HERCULES #129
> Written by FRED VAN LENTE & GREG PAK
> Penciled by RYAN STEGMAN
> Cover by DAVID WILLIAMS
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2009)

> LOCKJAW AND THE PET AVENGERS #1 (of 4)
> Written by CHRIS ELIOPOULOS
> Penciled by IG GUARA
> Cover by KARL KERSCHL
> ...


----------



## Thorn (Feb 17, 2009)

First, Cho's gotten considerably more Asian since I last saw him.  And Frog Thor? Hahahaha. Awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

Lockheed FTW. He could exchange his services in exchange for rescuing kitty, who has probably starved to death right about now.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2009)

Lock eyes, take a look at pets. This cover here it gets me wet. I take the floppy, just a bit sloppy, a tremble in my hands, and I'm barely a fan. I turned the page and I jizz in my pants.

Fuckin' kidding me, this book's all gimmick. But the stain at my crotch show's I'm all in it. Drop the book, to grab a wet nap. Worried about my boss wondering if I just fapped. Let me take a break. Grab a smoke, kinda poor now so it's not a toke. 

I drop back, refreshing the thread and some real sexiness gets thrown at my head. My favorite book that's Marvel bred. I see some ghosts, breaking the 4th wall. I call Pak and Lente and I~Jizz in my pants.

Not a single word or I'll call you a slut. I've been moving all day, least I'm not in a rut. Read some more comics and I'll....


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2009)

*JIZZ
IN
MY
PANTS!
​*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Wasp has the face of a man.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wasp has the face of a man.


I ....didn't realize who that was.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 17, 2009)

*Marvel Noir*




> *WOLVERINE NOIR #2 (of 4) *
> Written by STUART MOORE
> Pencils and Cover by C.P. SMITH
> Variant Cover by DENNIS CALERO
> ...






> *DAREDEVIL NOIR #2 (of 4)*
> Written by ALEXANDER IRVINE
> Pencils & Cover by TOM COKER
> Variant Cover by DENNIS CALERO
> ...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 17, 2009)

Me neither. O.o

On another note, Jizz in my Pants will never be as good as Dick in a Box.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

The only noir I'm interested in is Punisher.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

but it's by Frank Tieri, so it's a given that it will be horrendous.

Spider-Man Noir is actually pretty neat and I'm really looking forward DD Noir


----------



## shit (Feb 19, 2009)

Spiderman Noir disappoints me so far, but I'm sticking with it because of the circus freak badguys idea.

X-Men Noir is the best one to me. I'm really digging this one.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 19, 2009)

...Figures it was only a matter of time before they released a Wolverine Noir book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd be damn surprised if Marvel didn't.

Thinking about the Noir line. . . how would they do a Hulk noir? Dr. Jekyll, Mr Hyde would be the only approach.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

if they do that, they MUST have Mr. Fixit Hulk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2009)

That, or a dumb brute.


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2009)

Then let Jeph Loeb write it, he can pull Mr. Fixit and a dumb brute at the same time.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Me neither. O.o
> 
> On another note, Jizz in my Pants will never be as good as Dick in a Box.


 JIMP < DIAB < IOAB.  I can live with that.


----------



## chaosakita (Feb 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wasp has the face of a man.



Yes, I'm glad Hank looks appropriate for his sex.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 20, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Yes, I'm glad Hank looks appropriate for his sex.



Look at the picture. Thats not Hank, its Janet.



Comic Book Guy said:


> I'd be damn surprised if Marvel didn't.
> 
> Thinking about the Noir line. . . how would they do a Hulk noir? Dr. Jekyll, Mr Hyde would be the only approach.


That would be an interesting book. They could go the Quasimodo route, too. Just make him a 6foot+ hunchback with deformities, and give him rage at the world for the way he is.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

he was making a backhanded comment


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Yes, I'm glad Hank looks appropriate for his sex.



So Hank has man-boobs now?



Bergelmir said:


> That would be an interesting book. They could go the Quasimodo route, too. Just make him a 6foot+ hunchback with deformities, and give him rage at the world for the way he is.



Where'd the Bruce Banner persona be?

Oh, and Thunderbolt Ross as Chief of Police.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 21, 2009)

in other news, matt murdock just casually invented the spartacus defense.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he was making a backhanded comment



...  My bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> in other news, matt murdock just casually invented the spartacus defense.



Set in that time?

Wouldn't it have been around earlier?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Set in that time?
> 
> Wouldn't it have been around earlier?



Sorry, I meant "pulled"

Don't know why I said that,


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

CAPTAIN AMERICA :WOW


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted yet but;


----------



## shit (Feb 25, 2009)

wtf is that in her hand
*edit* oh nm, it's cyclops's visor, lol


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2009)

That face -.-

Also why do they have her in such a poster? Werent they trying hard to convince everyone that she's really nice and lovable now for years? That cant be good for her image 


The Goblin/Norman one on the other hand is great.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

Kirby


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2009)

god anything with pym in it is utterly disgusting

embrace change, accept change, what's next?  "hey man, could you spare some change?"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

serious. what. the. hell?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 26, 2009)

Wolfbane and the Asgardian Werewolf prince are back together.

It's cute, but I don't trust Marvel enough to think they'll let them stay together and heavy.


----------



## Kinjishi (Feb 26, 2009)

No way Valeria is two and a half. Seriously now...two and a half. That's just ridiculous. Come on now Millar!


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 26, 2009)

You mean two and a half years old? ...huh.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> serious. what. the. hell?



*IN FRANK CASTLE
WE TRUST.*


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *IN FRANK CASTLE
> WE TRUST.*



right after he learns how to kill the sentry with a grenade pin.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2009)

God, he-who-shall-not-be-named is writing about angsty people with dead loved ones again 

And with dimensional crap
God I hate dimensional crap


----------



## Slice (Feb 26, 2009)

Hulk 

How can it be possible that a book this stupid is even alllowed to exist?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2009)

Slice said:


> Hulk
> 
> How can it be possible that a book this stupid is even alllowed to exist?



Low-ebb Defys the laws of nature


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 26, 2009)

Out of curiousity, what did he do now?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 26, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Out of curiousity, what did he do now?




*Spoiler*: _He_ 



Had Hulk pic teammates to fight in one of Grandmasters games.  Hulk picked Surfer, Namor and Dr. Strange.  But all of these were from a different timeline.  Each had just lost a loved one and Hulk has promised a way for them to get their loved one back if they fight along side him.  This Surfer hasn't met Hulk yet.  Galactus said the Grandmasters power rivals his own.  And then at the end of the issue, the Grandmaster turned Hulk into what he was when he loved Jarella, Hulks strength and Banners mind.  It seems like the Hulk that ruled over Sakaar didn't exist, and just completely ignored his wife on Sakaar.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 26, 2009)

So... uh... wut? Completely irrelevant story that has no basic impact on anything? I echo Banhammer's sentiments.

Hummm. I'm glad I stopped reading Hulk.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 26, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> *Spoiler*: _He_
> 
> 
> 
> Had Hulk pic teammates to fight in one of Grandmasters games.  Hulk picked Surfer, Namor and Dr. Strange.  But all of these were from a different timeline.  Each had just lost a loved one and Hulk has promised a way for them to get their loved one back if they fight along side him.  This Surfer hasn't met Hulk yet.  Galactus said the Grandmasters power rivals his own.  And then at the end of the issue, the Grandmaster turned Hulk into what he was when he loved Jarella, Hulks strength and Banners mind.  It seems like the Hulk that ruled over Sakaar didn't exist, and just completely ignored his wife on Sakaar.



I haven't been this pissed since Storm married  the Black Panther

*WTF*


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess that's better than shitting on the current characters like he usually does. By making them from the past, he at least has an excuse for oocness or whatever.


----------



## Slice (Feb 27, 2009)

It would be best if this series was discontinued and forgotten, even through WWH the Hulk was one of my favorite characters... then came Loeb.

This issue he brought us dialogue like:

Hulk (to Galactus): Hockey stick face stop calling Hulk green monster! Or Hulk will smash"


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Carefull Gallactus, the anti-God, devourer of worlds, father of all heralds, he'll do it.
the red guy did gave the watcher a  black eye.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

fuck yes.  I've been waiting for this arc all year


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

The Return of Kingpin


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Runaways had acool story, but who let the crayon lady back in?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

did herculee's jedi moment do anything for you?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 28, 2009)

jedi moment?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 28, 2009)

I think he's either talking about the "You can try" moment(which reminded me of Yoda) or Athena's "There will come another" bit at the end.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2009)

May the Force be with you.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2009)

goddamn Doom and the Masters of Evil 2 was win


Paul Tobin is AWESOME


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2009)

Next Issue: "Masters of Evil in Space"

So looking forward to this one.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

Hulk will be smart again in November


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2009)

loeb leaving?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Hulk will be smart again in November



Really? Whats the occasion? Is Loeb being kicked off the title?


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2009)

that's supposed to be Deadpool in the W movie? Daken Version 1.5? =___=


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Really? Whats the occasion? Is Loeb being kicked off the title?



One can only hope



mow said:


> that's supposed to be Deadpool in the W movie? Daken Version 1.5? =___=



oO

What the hell? Please let that be a misprint that originally should say "Weapon XI" if they did that to Wade i'd... i'd


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Ha, no such luck slice, that stuff around his eyes is the same shape as the black on his mask, that can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

mow said:


> that's supposed to be Deadpool in the W movie? Daken Version 1.5? =___=



If that's Deadpool. . . fail.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

lololol.  Whatshisname from blade trilogy's gonna look like that?

Can't have anyone looking better than Jackman I guess.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2009)

Those claws are attached to him because of the scotch tape or bands around he's arms.
He doesnt have claws... If he has them then! WTF! They are sssexually obssessed with wolverine then!

Wath was wrong with normal deadpool? Why couldnt they just make him normal?
I smell fan rage..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2009)

mow said:


> that's supposed to be Deadpool in the W movie? Daken Version 1.5? =___=




, oh yeah that's not going to piss anybody off at all, what was wrongwith giving him his original costume, are masks not allowed anymore.


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

I have no problem with a modernised costume as long as its influenced by the original one. But he should be using swords and firearms just like anyone else, by holding them in his hands, and not by implanting them into his forearm.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

It's Baraka!


----------



## Kameil (Mar 1, 2009)

FINISH HIM!!!!


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

Kameil said:


> FINISH HIM!!!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJEVboCJcQw[/YOUTUBE]

 10char


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn the fatalities in that game suck ass. PG-13 MK is the dumbest idea ever, even if it did give us DC chars.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

All MK has going for it is Fatalities.

Heck, Midway is bankrupt, last I heard. Several MILLION in-debt.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Really? Whats the occasion? Is Loeb being kicked off the title?



they said that Loeb has a definite end to his story coming some time in 2010, I think the smart Hulk is part of his endgame.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 1, 2009)

What? Was Hulk just pretending to be dumb so he can kill Tony Stark and everyone when they least expect it?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

the fact that Joe Fixit came back is proof that "Hulk has multiple personalities" is canon again


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

2010 is too soon. Keep Loeb tied up there and nowhere else untill the cows came home.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2009)

Also, Mighty Avengers line-up is still ridiculous.
Let's look at all the members

Hank Pym- The greatest supervillan ever sired, this douchebag was one of the main faces in the skrull invasion. But he was still a wife beater, whose wife died, and he now takes up her name.
Powers is to change size and gaddgets and being a pompous ass who needs humble pie shoved up his cunt.
And has lots of degrees.
Jocasta- The robot version of Hank's dead abused wife. By Hank. Her teamleader. Who made her. And has been a prisioner of war for the past few years.
Powes- She's a robot. Not even a very tough one.
Scarlet Witch- She killed and destroyed her last team, shortly before reality warping and wiping out an opressed minority for the sake of her daddy issues. mind broke after killing her friends and husband on account of her lost sons.
Powers- Ludacristic reality warp and to be the most dangerous and offensive woman alive, and on some levels, a genocidal of inocent people.
Vision- Is the spitting figure of the husband the really powerfull woman killed and the team mate of his pseudo-friends, and is now making out with the daughter or the man she killed, and whose main character trait is being angsty about loosing her dad.
Mind you, she is fifteen or something.
Powers- He's also a robot. But a self regenerating, shapeshifting huge database in his head, density controller, time travveling, etc.. The most powerfull member in the team after SW.
Stature- Is the fifteen year old daughter of the man her teammate scarlet witch causally killed and a close friend of the children she almost destroied reality over.
Powers- She also changes sizes, she betrays her friends alot,, like a size changer often is and she has the ability to forget she is friends with the things that made that woman go cuckoolander.
Hulk- Tried to conquer and almost destroy the world pretty recently and was written by Loeb. His face was pretty wide distribuited.
Powers- Attracts trolls fans and annoys the crap out of everyone.
And superstrength
Hercules-Awesome
Powers- Also superstrength
Frank Cho- Not so awesome, but still
Powers- Also superinteligent.


so you see, there isn't a single character that isn't redundant apart from the scarlet witch whose in all right mind should be wasting the world right now.
you could make this line up with Vision and Herc. that's it. Maybe Cho, and Stature if you really need a giant girl but anyone other than tose two, is just extra anoying fat.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

I wouldn't trust SW period. With all that power she has, and what she's done with it. . .


----------



## shit (Mar 1, 2009)

You forget Iron Man.  He makes this book. If the entire team weren't messing with his plans for dealing with the situation, he'd have this shored up by issue 3. But these other retards have to include themselves.

You also left out USAgent, but lol USAgent.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2009)

> he'd have this shored up by issue 3


what a coincidence, this is a 3 issue arc


----------



## shit (Mar 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> what a coincidence, this is a 3 issue arc



as expected of Iron Man


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

GOD DAMN

Daredevil was amazing.  Some of Brubaker's best writting, and definitely the best thing Aja has done recently.  Also Kingpin is fucking awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 4, 2009)

mow said:


> that's supposed to be Deadpool in the W movie? Daken Version 1.5? =___=



I'm a little more amused at the age 4 tag.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2009)

HA.

DEADPOOL FOR KIDS.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

WTF did they do to Deadpool?!?!?




Does he have eye lasers?!?


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2009)

The trailer shows several scenes of Deadpool running around swinging swords, but then again it also shows us several things spoilertagged here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



















right now i do not know what to believe....


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 5, 2009)

Slice said:


> The trailer shows several scenes of Deadpool running around swinging swords, but then again it also shows us several things spoilertagged here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dear god... why coudn't they have just made up a new character? In no way does that resemble Deadpool.


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2009)

oh god, i want to kill someone now


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2009)

Why the hell did they give Deadpool laser beam eyes, that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 5, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Why the hell did they give Deadpool laser beam eyes, that doesn't even make sense.



Laser beam guy was 'Pool? I thought that was Scott.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

DEADPOOL IS NOT CYCLOPS!!!

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

I just hope that stupid toy is mislabeled with the wrong name.  Or maybe that isn't Ryan Reynolds character and it gets killed and Ryan's character takes the name.  After all Deadpool did steal the name Wade Wilson.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, Baraka has projectiles?  That's about all I really got here.

Thankfully Jackman is a good singer, I think these movies are about to start to dry up.


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I just hope that stupid toy is mislabeled with the wrong name.  Or maybe that isn't Ryan Reynolds character and it gets killed and Ryan's character takes the name.  After all Deadpool did steal the name Wade Wilson.



I really hope that this is just a mislabelling. If the trailer was not in such a horrible resolution it would be possible to check out if its Ryan Reynolds or someone else under that makeup... but that should have to wait until theres a "watchable" version


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *Thankfully Jackman is a good singer*, I think these movies are about to start to dry up.



Watch the end of this.  It is probably maybe not really relevant.

[YOUTUBE]5BETHIGFTpk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2009)

just thinking about this weeks DD issue makes my mind explode. i cant handle this level of awesome


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Well, Baraka has projectiles?  That's about all I really got here.
> 
> Thankfully Jackman is a good singer, I think these movies are about to start to dry up.



start to? did you miss x-men 3?


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

please do not remind me of the failure that was X-3 (Madrox )



I picked up the Daredevil 116 because the cover looked awesome, halfway through my eyes exploded becuase they could not contain this much awesome. Which issue did the Brubaker run start in? I need to get those!

Also i did not manage to get the Agents of Atlas and Secret warriors - that will have to wait until next week (and Deadpool, wasnt there supposed to be a Deadpool issue this week?)


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

I dunno.  I assumed since they were making a Wolverine movie X3 must have done well.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh it sold well... but I really did not like it.


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

It was not even enjoyable, even people i went to see the movie with  that had (apart from X1 and X2) no background information about the characters thought it was shit.

It did well because people liked the first two and went to the cinema without listening to critics.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Good thing I didn't theater it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2009)

New wolverine trailer: 

Maybe the toy was just labeled wrong? The eyebeaming, metal claw wielding, scarred freakazoid guy is probably Weapon XI. Deadpool just looks like a regular dude with swords(I'm assuming the dual sword wielding guy is 'Pool).

Some of the hate is now washed away.


----------



## Blue Beetle (Mar 10, 2009)

I was hoping it was labeled wrong...but we'll see.....;_; I just hope it all works out in the end. o_O


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2009)

Cyclops??? One person I did not expect in this movie. Is that him?


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 10, 2009)

To clear up the Deadpool issue.

spoiler-spoiler-spoiler-spoiler-spoiler-spoiler-spoiler-spoiler-
(from topless robot)

 The good news is that Topless Robot seems to have its first, real, honest-to-goodness Hollywood inside tipster! He worked on the Wolverine movie, and emailed me to clear up the Deadpool situation and... well, that's the bad news, especially for all you folks still deep in denial. Now, these are very much spoilers, because there's some very specific info being revealed here -- consider this your SPOILER WARNING. Now here's what my guy (I have a guy! I'm so excited!) says:

*Spoiler*: __ 





? Ryan Reynolds shows up for 10 minutes in the beginning of the film. He's part of Stryker's team, and his mutant ability is mostly being a badass with swords, cutting bullets and the like. He is called Wade Wilson during this period. 
? Stryker's big plan (or one of 'em) is to make Weapon XI, a mutant with a shit-ton of mutant powers.
? Stryker uses Wilson's body as the mutant power receptacle, and because of the scarring (I'm not sure whether that's from a previous fight, or as a result of all the mutant powers getting packed into him), Weapon XI is played by Scott Adkins. Weapon XI appears for about ten minutes near the film's end, and has the claws seen above (a la Wolverine), Cyclops' optic blast, Wraith's teleportation ability, and Wolverine's healing factor, too. Also, his mouth is indeed sewn shut.
? Just like Weapon X is given the name "Wolverine," Weapon XI is given the name "Deadpool."

So really, the only inaccuracies with the toys is that Hasbro is calling the Wade Wilson figure Deadpool too, although I can see why they'd rather put "Deadpool" on the packaging rather than "Wade." So, guys... you can freak out and boycott Fox if you want, but please, stop pretending these are two separate characters. Now, it's possible my source is inaccurate, but he's given me ample evidence to believe him (you'll have to trust me on this). So in summary: Wade Wilson is Weapon XI is Deadpool, even if he's played by two different actors. The movie's Deadpool has two big, silly claws, at least by the end. I'm sorry. But that's the way it appears to be.


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2009)

Excuse my, i now have to hide myself in a dark place crying for a long time


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2009)

Eh, that doesn't sound too bad. Hollywood will be hollywood after all. Anyone who thought that they'd do Deadpool any real justice was dreaming anyway.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 10, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I had just come in here to say how much I enjoyed last week's Deadpool and couldn't wait to see him in Wolverine.  DAMN IT!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

hey it's almost next wednesday and NO ONE has gushed over the epicness of the new Daredevil?


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2009)

^Store ran out of DD. I'll gush tomorrow.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

that issue right there can go up with the best Kingpin stories by Bendis and Miller


----------



## Gooba (Mar 10, 2009)

Yea that issue was freaking awesome too.

I'm slow at reading, I only made it halfway through the 16 I got this week.  I'll gush more tomorrow.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

I have to say the flashback moment involving Vanessa was pretty disturbing since


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vanessa ended up murdering her own son in the Bendis run to protect Wilson's empire


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

Really? I'm still holding out hope for the two character theory.

Fucking gay.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

??????????????


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

heh I just noticed that James Robinson is going a Captain America one-shot with Marcos Martin


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2009)

As said i read Daredevil 116 and was blown away by the awesomeness. I'm picking up the entire Brubaker run now because if these are just half as good as 116 they are still extremely good.

(If i got it right it starts at issue 82, anyone correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

you are correct.  but I would HIGHLY recommend Bendis' run, it's even better imho and he ended he run on a cliffhanger that Brubaker continued


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2009)

Then i should change the plan and look for the trades 

Damn you guys for getting me hooked up on even more comics, as if buying the GL back catalogue will not be expensive enough


----------



## shit (Mar 10, 2009)

^give credit where it's due, it's all Kilo's fault


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2009)

The worst part about mainstream comics?

IT NEVER ENDS.


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm currently on DD #66 and GOD DAMN Bendis run is something out of this world , can't wait until i catch up with the current issue


----------



## Gooba (Mar 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The worst part about mainstream comics?
> 
> IT NEVER ENDS.


Nothing ends, CBG.  Nothing ever ends.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

as much as I hate the Sentry so fucking much, I have to admit that "Age of the Sentry" was just fucking awesome.  I mean how can you now love Truman Capote working for the Daily Bugle and writting an article about Sentry beating up bears.

Jeff Parker truly is one of the best writers out there.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 11, 2009)

What really? We should pick up Age of Sentry?


----------



## shit (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought it was pretty good. Had its moments, definitely.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

> What really? We should pick up Age of Sentry?


I know, weird huh?

it seems the saying is true:

"There are no small rolescharacters, only small actorswriters"


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

I was listening to this song while reading last weeks chapter


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2009)

Daredevil was... wow. I was worried there for a bit with Kingpin being all human-like. I should have seen that ending with Chickseye coming. Man, I am pumped for the next issue.


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2009)

Comic shop still doesn't have it.  It's on my sub list too.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

What happen to War Machine?


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2009)

Kinda crappy week in Marvel. Iron Man was a little dissappointing with its no real action. For my money, Wonderful Wizard of Oz was the best of the bunch. Nightcrawler one-shot was lulzy but kinda useless.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 12, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Kinda crappy week in Marvel. Iron Man was a little dissappointing with its no real action. For my money, Wonderful Wizard of Oz was the best of the bunch. Nightcrawler one-shot was lulzy but kinda useless.


Iron Man was... pointless. All it really did was set up Namor vs Tony. What beef does Namor have with Tony, by the way? That last panel seems out of character for Namor. Sure he's a colossal jerk, but I thought he had some respect for Tony.

On the other hand, Immortal Iron Fist and Captain Britain & MI 13 were great.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 12, 2009)

Remember the greatest page in comics?


----------



## Blue Beetle (Mar 12, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> New wolverine trailer:
> 
> Maybe the toy was just labeled wrong? The eyebeaming, metal claw wielding, scarred freakazoid guy is probably Weapon XI. Deadpool just looks like a regular dude with swords(I'm assuming the dual sword wielding guy is 'Pool).
> 
> Some of the hate is now washed away.



I want to see that movie for two characters, Deadpool and Sabretooth. I am not sure how this is going to work with how they are, buit I still wanna see it....but still...O_o; WTF....!?


----------



## shit (Mar 12, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Iron Man was... pointless. All it really did was set up Namor vs Tony. What beef does Namor have with Tony, by the way? That last panel seems out of character for Namor. Sure he's a colossal jerk, but I thought he had some respect for Tony.
> 
> On the other hand, Immortal Iron Fist and Captain Britain & MI 13 were great.



Forgot about Cap Britain. Excellent issue. Vampires are really rocking this book.

Also, Punisher Max was above par this week, which makes it fucking EXCELLENT!

Still tho, Wizard of Oz ftw this week.



Gooba said:


> Remember the greatest page in comics?



 Ahhhh Tony. Go drink a scotch.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Remember the greatest page in comics?



If it had better artwork it would be the greatest page, but even so it still makes top 10.

Iron Man this week really wasnt that good (ok i only looked at it in fast forward, but still).


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

> Sure he's a colossal jerk, but I thought he had some respect for Tony.


doesn't mean he wouldn't like to pound his face in


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Remember the greatest page in comics?



If only the art was better. . .


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

oh com'n that page is great 


also Hercules Interview


----------



## Gooba (Mar 12, 2009)

I actually really like that art.  Not as much as Adi's, but I still like it a lot.  Interesting style without being generic.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

indeed, though he IS better suited for more street level work, I mean his work with Bendis on Daredevil was near perfect on every level


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 12, 2009)

Somebody say War Machine?



The Story: Controversy erupts as War Machine picks a target on U.S. soil in “Homeland,” Part One! When Jim Rhodes returns home he comes face-to-face with American Eagle, last seen in the pages of THUNDERBOLTS—as two visions of America clash with earth-shattering results that may irrevocably change War Machine—and the nation he loves! Also: What the heck does Rhodes’ mom have to say about all of this? Find out in the first chapter of a shocking new story arc in the series that CBR.com calls “high-octane, higher-caliber adventure…a visual spectacle worthy of the spotlight.” 
Rated T+ …$2.99 

In Stores: May 20, 2009


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2009)

*facepalm


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2009)

I love Dr Doom, therefore i hated the FF movie. I'm fine with a reboot.

As someone said in his reiew about the first movie "That was too much doctor and not enough Doom!"


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2009)

the first half of your post I agree with

reboot and a 'darker' one at that groan


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 12, 2009)

Iron Man has been slow this week, and pretty much just a set-up.
But Iron Fist was great. The last time I was this hyped about this book Aja was still on board. And also, is it just me, or has Iron Fist' art gone up a notch. This looks way better then the previous arc


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

well the last arc was the writer trying to pay off Fraction's cliffhanger


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2009)

Quesada you fucking retard 

he flat out leaked that Brubaker is leaving Daredevil and will be replaced by Andy Diggle.  Then when someone pointed it out to him, he edited it out and said he never said it.  Then Andy Diggle pretty much "confirmed" it indirectly.

So I'm guessing the Return of the King might be his final arc, and then Diggle takes over.  Diggle is a great, great writer so this isn't bad news, even though I will truly miss Brubaker on this book.  Also since Diggle is writting Dark Reign: Hawkeye, I'm going to take a leap and say that Norman is _finally_ letting Bullseye off his leash.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Quesada you fucking retard
> 
> he flat out leaked that Brubaker is leaving Daredevil and will be replaced by Andy Diggle.  Then when someone pointed it out to him, he edited it out and said he never said it.  Then Andy Diggle pretty much "confirmed" it indirectly.
> 
> So I'm guessing the Return of the King might be his final arc, and then Diggle takes over.  Diggle is a great, great writer so this isn't bad news, even though I will truly miss Brubaker on this book.  Also since Diggle is writting Dark Reign: Hawkeye, I'm going to take a leap and say that Norman is _finally_ letting Bullseye off his leash.



Is David Aja staying on Daredevil after Brubaker goes, or is he leaving too?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2009)

David Aja is unreliable, he only does one issue every 200 years or so.  Anyways the main artist for the Brubaker run was Michael Lark


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 14, 2009)

You know... for some reason I thought Aja has been doing the art for the last couple of issues of Daredevil. My bad. I sure read the covers instead of just admiring the art.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2009)

you know something that would be endlessly awesome?

if Jock did the art on his DD run.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2009)

Just read my issue of Old Man Logan.  I gotta say, Woah!  I can't wait for the next issue.


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2009)

Hawkeye 

Old Man Logan once again delivered awesomeness.

Venom on a T-Rex should happen in 616


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2009)

Slice said:


> Venom on a T-Rex should happen in 616



It sort of has already.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2009)

It happeneed on a bunch of dinossaurs. It had deadpool in it.


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2009)

*distant memories reappear

Wasnt that in one of the later issues of Cable/Deadpool?


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2009)

Slice said:


> *distant memories reappear
> 
> Wasnt that in one of the later issues of Cable/Deadpool?



I think it was in the last issue of Cable & Deadpool.


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh Jesus X-Force. OML is nothing but filler and set-up to better things. You guys start talking about X-Force before I explode.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

filler post


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #117 preview_ 



















ah yeah, Turk is back


----------



## Deviate (Mar 19, 2009)

Epic preview is epic. Kingpin lost some weight. He's looking more like Bendis everyday...


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 19, 2009)

"Say what again, SAY WHAT AGAIN!  I DARE YOU!"


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 19, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Epic preview is epic. Kingpin lost some weight. He's looking more like Bendis everyday...



Yeah. Kingpin in the black leather coat and thinner look makes him seem like his movie counter part. Just white. And less creepy. You know, this is the first time I've looked at Kingpin and thought "bad ass bouncer". I kinda like the look.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2009)

Did Norman Osborn tap Gwen Stacy? If so that is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

*DAREDEVIL #500 MOTHER****ERS*



written by Andy Diggle, highly implied that Matt will be the target of "Hawkeye"


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 21, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> Did Norman Osborn tap Gwen Stacy? If so that is wrong on so many levels.



maybe the devuk un-did that.


----------



## Slice (Mar 21, 2009)

So there was this Deadpool oneshot. "Game of Death". And it sucked. 

It wasnt even funny...


Marvel seems to try and cash in on him before the Wolverine movie.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> So there was this Deadpool oneshot. "Game of Death". And it sucked.
> 
> It wasnt even funny...
> 
> ...



I chuckled at it. >.>
a little


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> So there was this Deadpool oneshot. "Game of Death". And it sucked.
> 
> It wasnt even funny...







Wut does everyone think about the potential return of


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 21, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Wut does everyone think about the potential return of



Geez Jean just won't stay dead will she, this time they should chop  her into itty bity bits burn the remains and scatter the ashes over a mountain range.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2009)

Why? So she can just rise like a Phoenix again because apperently the PF mutated her mutant powers so they now take on the form of the mythological Phoenix?

Fuck that shit. Also who reads Uncanny X-Men? People who think Land's art is teh hawtness? Freaking porpoise whales...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

> Fuck that shit. Also who reads Uncanny X-Men? People who think Land's art is teh hawtness? Freaking porpoise whales...


Uncanny has been pretty decent for the past few months, with Fraction now taking complete control of it.

also Land is doing less and less issues now, and it's more Dodson's show


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been cutting down on the books I pull, and because I've switched computers I've been too lazy to um...transfer my "other" collection >.>

So I've cut down my reading to the essential. X-Force is the only X-book I grab, after I realized that X-Factor's baby absorbing issue was just a spike of light in the darkness.

The main problem is that after Final Crisis, my reinvigorated comic interest that began with Infinite Crisis (after ending around Zero Hour) is shrinking.

I think Blackest Night may be the end of my road with this medium.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 21, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Geez Jean just won't stay dead will she, this time they should chop  her into itty bity bits burn the remains and scatter the ashes over a mountain range.



You'd think they would just stop killing her.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

random Wolverine current location count:

* In NYC with the New Avengers dealing with the Dr. Strange stuff.

* In NYC with Nick Fury and the X-Men

* In the future with Cable & Deadpool


3, that's much less than normal 




> So I've cut down my reading to the essential. X-Force is the only X-book I grab, after I realized that X-Factor's baby absorbing issue was just a spike of light in the darkness.


XF is still going good 

anyways Fraction seems to be pulling hte book away from the angst that spawned from the Brubaker run and just seems to be doing whatever the hell he wants and it's benefitting for it.  I'm actually looking forward to the crossover he's doing this year.



> The main problem is that after Final Crisis, my reinvigorated comic interest that began with Infinite Crisis (after ending around Zero Hour) is shrinking.
> 
> I think Blackest Night may be the end of my road with this medium.


you'll at least keep up with the good stuff won't you?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

Watch Johns plan something else that's epic at the end of Blackest Night.


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Why? So she can just rise like a Phoenix again because apperently the PF mutated her mutant powers so they now take on the form of the mythological Phoenix?
> 
> Fuck that shit. Also who reads Uncanny X-Men? People who think Land's art is teh hawtness? Freaking porpoise whales...



rofl!



NeoDMC said:


> I've been cutting down on the books I pull, and because I've switched computers I've been too lazy to um...transfer my "other" collection >.>
> 
> So I've cut down my reading to the essential. X-Force is the only X-book I grab, after I realized that X-Factor's baby absorbing issue was just a spike of light in the darkness.
> 
> ...



you'll be back


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

those bastards at Marvel just cancelled Iron Fist

Captain America is being renumbered to #600

Beta Ray Bill is getting his own mini, where he takes on Galactus and his heralds


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2009)

Brubaker off Daredevil and Iron Fist canceled? Dammit marvel, it's a good thing you have Thor and Secret Warriors


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Is that Wesker in the background?


Kilowog said:


> those bastards at Marvel just cancelled Iron Fist
> 
> Captain America is being renumbered to #600
> 
> Beta Ray Bill is getting his own mini, where he takes on Galactus and his heralds


*gasp*  *breathe*  huff* *hyperventilate*  FUCK WHY NO!!!!

I merely hope this atleast is the opening of a new arc for CA and not just a number trick.

BRB.  Never got into him too much, but he is cool, so I will read.

No!  No FUCK NO!  Danny!


----------



## Gooba (Mar 23, 2009)

Jean Grey is one of the very few people who can come back as often as they want because her freaking code name is Phoenix.  It isn't like they are pulling a curve ball out of nowhere, her code name literally means "a bird that comes back from the dead."

Generally I agree resurrections are retarded, but not with her, Mr. Immortal, or The Immortal.


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2009)

So adult Jean ressurrecting once again.

Will this silence all the "Hope is Jean reincarnated" theories?


And again a Greg Land cover. I remember when i first saw a cover by him i was like "that looks awesome!" a few weeks later i had to realize that all of his women look the same just different clothes (and of course the references)...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Land promotes unity.  All his women look the same, there is no race.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> maybe the devuk un-did that.



Not sure if it really did. In the current arc Spidey makes reference to the Grey Goblin. So at the very least her two kids are still part of the continuity.



Othrys12 said:


> Brubaker off Daredevil and Iron Fist canceled? Dammit marvel, it's a good thing you have Thor and Secret Warriors



Secret Warriors may become shit after issue 12 though. Even though the writer has stated that he planned out the series to issue 60, Marvel is going to move him as the writer of FF. Which is great news for FF fans, but I fear for SW.

Can't seem to find the interview. It was on CBR.



Agmaster said:


> Land promotes unity.  All his women look the same, there is no race.



Lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Who the fuck even cares about FF?  I mean, why do they think we are reading SW?  Is it because of the title/characters or the writing primarily?  The former are too unknown to be a real draw and the latter . . . is leaving.

Thus...why are we gonna be reading this after issue 12?  Well, as far as we stand now without a proper replacement.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was under the impression he's writing both FF and SW


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)

> BETA RAY BILL: GODHUNTER #1 (of 3)
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Art by KANO
> Cover by PATRICK ZIRCHER
> ...




holy shit !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

> Generally I agree resurrections are retarded, but not with her, Mr. Immortal, or The Immortal.


what about the Resurrection Man?


no I'm not making this up, go look on Wikipedia.





> Brubaker off Daredevil and Iron Fist canceled? Dammit marvel, it's a good thing you have Thor and Secret Warriors


well at least Diggle is taking over DD, so that's still going to be a good book.



> Who the fuck even cares about FF? I mean, why do they think we are reading SW? Is it because of the title/characters or the writing primarily? The former are too unknown to be a real draw and the latter . . . is leaving.


your opinion can go fuck off

Jonathan Hickman is the man 



> Is that Wesker in the background?


the hell is wrong with you?  that's daredevil


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

> *CAPTAIN AMERICA #600
> Written by ED BRUBAKER with MARK WAID, ROGER STERN & OTHERS
> Pencils by BUTCH GUICE, LUKE ROSS, DALE EAGLESHAM & OTHERS
> Cover by STEVE EPTING
> ...








> *DAREDEVIL #119
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by MICHAEL LARK
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC*
> ...


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2009)

great covers wet my loins


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2009)

Man...Lady Bullseye is one of those characters that really reminds you how much make up goes into being a super villain. I keep on having the "boy this is really retarded" thought nagging my brain when I see her. Thank gods for the comic's awesomeness negating that thought.d

And it seems that Iron Fist being canceled was a typo. I had a rant prepared and everything.


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2009)

kil, here's the bigger version of the DD #500 cover



i wnt this on my wall


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2009)

The hooded guy above Bullseye. Is that Taskmaster? The UDON designed Taskmaster? 'Cause that would be freaking awesome.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2009)

Taleran said:


> holy shit !!!!!!!!!!



Wait a minute....Bill wants to kill Galactus, where was he last time he died and Abraxas was unleashed....oh wait retcon right.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> The hooded guy above Bullseye. Is that Taskmaster? The UDON designed Taskmaster? 'Cause that would be freaking awesome.



UDON design? Really?

Cause the UDON redesign was practical; the stupid pirate get-up was not.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, the UDON incarnation of Taskmaster is my favorite so far. Even the characterization was fun.

I've never really understood why TM wears a skintight skull mask thingy to begin with. It just looks silly for the most part.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, the UDON incarnation of Taskmaster is my favorite so far. Even the characterization was fun.
> 
> I've never really understood why TM wears a skintight skull mask thingy to begin with. It just looks silly for the most part.



That's a mask? I thought someone ripped his face off or something. lawl
Yeah, he needs to lose it, it looks stoopid.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

> Man...Lady Bullseye is one of those characters that really reminds you how much make up goes into being a super villain. I keep on having the "boy this is really retarded" thought nagging my brain when I see her. Thank gods for the comic's awesomeness negating that thought.d


there's absolutely no such thing as a ratarded comic book idea, only retarded writers.





> The hooded guy above Bullseye. Is that Taskmaster?


Mr. Fear

Brubaker did a 10 part arc about him last year.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2009)

so the Last Issue bit was removed from the Iron Fist Solicit


Hope?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

ok I'm gonna put my nerd skills to the test on the DD cover, I ID

Echo, Matt Murdock, Yellow Suited DD, Red suited DD, Kingpin, Iron Fist, Lady Bullseye, Black Tarantula, death of Elektra, Milla Donovan, "Battlin' Jack" Murdock, Matt's mother (the nun), Typhoid Mary, Mr. Fear, young Matt Murdock, Tombstone, the Owl, Fixer, Black Widow, Hand ninjas, Karen Page, Gladiator, Dakota North

there, I got almost all of them (I'm missing 1)




> so the Last Issue bit was removed from the Iron Fist Solicit
> 
> 
> Hope?


I'm personally thinking they didn't want people to know it was the last issue until it came out.  Like they did with Eternals.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

Alex Ross cover for Hulk #600




yes that IS Red Hulk


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2009)

Hopefully this one'll be irrelevant like all Hulk issues since WWH. Not looking forward to Loeb getting his hands on an imp't part of 616 continuity...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 24, 2009)

When did Hulk go back to it's original numbering? This year has been a milestone year for a couple Marvel books. Too bad Loeb has to ruin the 600th issue.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 24, 2009)

Forget the Alex Ross cover with Red Hulk on it:


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


NONONONONONOONONONONONONONONNO! FUCK NO! GOD FUCKING DAMMIT NO! LOEB PENNING HULK AND SONS FIRST ENCOUNTER? GAdagf.kdaf;knfa;kaf


----------



## Deviate (Mar 24, 2009)

I believe Pak is more pissed than any of us. Loeb has shitted on everything Pak has done for Hulk since WWH.

There sure are a lot of milestone issues this year. Thor's was epic, Cap's will most likely be at least a great issue, and Hulk will fail so hard the previous 599 issues will not make up for one panel of issue 600.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

edit: so apparently Iron Fist and Ghost Rider are NOT being cancelled.  unsure about Moon Knight


----------



## Deviate (Mar 24, 2009)

Moon Knight bored the shit out of me after the first arc.

Ghost Ride, I gave the new volume a chance during its first arc, and I honestly liked it. I stopped reading immediately after after the second artist joined the team. Never looked back even though I heard good things about it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

Diggle Interview


apparently Diggle was offered DD a long time ago and has just been sitting on his hands waiting for Brubaker to leave.

Brubaker is ok with this, and is doing the same thing Bendis did when he found out Brubaker was replacing him ... setting up a massive cliffhanger.




> Moon Knight bored the shit out of me after the first arc.


yeah the best parts of MK were the first arc, and the current arc.  middle was kind of so-so.  but I love the current arc enough to be willing to give the new writer a chance.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> there's absolutely no such thing as a ratarded comic book idea, only retarded writers.
> 
> Mr. Fear
> 
> Brubaker did a 10 part arc about him last year.



Nertz. I was hoping it was Taskmaster. Mr. Fear sounds like an interesting guy though, according to Wikipedia.

Kinda looks likes Darth Vader too. 


And I didn't mean retarded in terms of idea. I was thinking more along the lines of "this chick dons a shit ton of make up solely to mindfuck a guy in tights". The character/story/etc itself, I like very much.
Don't know why this notion doesn't come to mind for other comics. *shrugs* It is what it is.


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr. Fear's one of the most h4x'd villains around. He makes Mysterio cry at night. Daken wishes he could be on the ball like Fear. If Osborne had any real brains, he'd get Fear on his side.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Mr. Fear's one of the most h4x'd villains around. He makes Mysterio cry at night. Daken wishes he could be on the ball like Fear. If Osborne had any real brains, he'd get Fear on his side.



Well then, its going to be really fun once I get to his arc in the DD comic.


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2009)

I found it very enjoyable yes.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 25, 2009)

Another good week for Marvel.

Captain America #48
Daredevil #117
New Avengers #51
Thunderbolts #130 (should'a come out last week )
Messiah War Prologue


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

you forgot Herc 

also all the space books





> Mr. Fear's one of the most h4x'd villains around. He makes Mysterio cry at night. Daken wishes he could be on the ball like Fear. If Osborne had any real brains, he'd get Fear on his side.


I honestly can't see him as anything more than a whiny Scarecrow with a better costume.


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2009)

> I honestly can't see him as anything more than a whiny Scarecrow with a better costume.



That's what I expected of him, even after reading a summary of how he fuct up DD's life, but seeing how he was just so in charge of the whole situation made me gain all sorts of respect for him.
*Spoiler*: __ 



He's fucking his female jailers in prison for godsakes. That is just crazy pimp, especially for a mid-tier villain.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

that's what he IS, it's just Brubaker can make just about anything seem awesome.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 25, 2009)

*I'm not sure where this post belongs...So I'll just post it here*





> Written by BRIAN REED
> Penciled by WESLEY CRAIG
> Cover by PAUL RENAUD
> Meet the all-new, all-futuristic X-Men! Ninety years from now there are no mutants...or are there? In the Hulk-ruled wastelands of 2099, Wolverine investigates whether a small band of survivors are getting by on more than just their smarts. Is there a new generation of the Children of the Atom forming? This special TIMESTORM one-shot holds the answer!
> 32 PGS./One-Shot/Rated T+ ...$3.99









> Written by BRIAN REED
> Penciled by WESLEY CRAIG
> Cover by PAUL RENAUD
> Spider-Man 2009 + Spider-Man 2099 = A new era for a new hero! In this special TIMESTORM one-shot, witness the birth of the future?s Spider-Man -- assuming Peter Parker, the current Spider-Man, doesn't knock some sense into him first! And if you thought Wesley Craig?s art in GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY #11 & #12 was cool, just wait until he cuts loose in Marvel?s new 2099!
> 32 PGS./One-Shot/Rated T+ ...$3.99





*Marvel Preview - 'Timestorm: 2009-2099 *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

You know something that confuses me for the past few months?


Earth has had mutant tracking technology for years right?
With simple analisis, Beast can figure out that all skurll are X-genes, not that would even make a big difrence in the all out fight.



So why didn't anyone deploy the sentinels? Can't tell me they wouldn't be more usefull than fucking Geldoff, or Gorilla Girl. Or even  hawboobs.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 25, 2009)

Skrulls infiltrated the Sentinel infrastructure too. We just didn't know about it


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

And they did not use it against the humans?



man, they don't even deserve to live.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 25, 2009)

Aren't these the same Skrulls that were so technologically advanced that they made a Reed Richards clone just so it could think of the very plan they'll eventually use to invade Earth, yet couldn't figure out an effective solution on their own, or figure out a way to learn the clone Reed's plan without trickery and deceit?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 25, 2009)

> With simple analisis, Beast can figure out that all skurll are X-genes, not that would even make a big difrence in the all out fight.


I don't think they could, they seemed to have modified the Skrulls enough that I would believe they got rid of that.  I mean, if Reed Richards, Tony Stark, Dr. Strange, Pym, and almost everyone else can't tell even the slightest difference even with one to experiment on I'd buy that there isn't the X-Gene.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2009)

It's pretty cool that all of the Marvel classic books are going back to their original numbering. I'm looking forward to Cap 600.


----------



## Slice (Mar 25, 2009)

If it is only half as awesome as Thor 600 its gonna be great

Altought i have really low expectations for Hulk 600...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

Still. They have giant mecha robots of doom, ready to be deployed, and in numbers to make them fodder. Shouldn't one of those have beeen sent instead of Jan?

I mean, it would sure be alot more epic than Allison (giant girl, I think that was her name) crashing through a building on every issue but deadpool and black panther.

Why would Osborn not use them?


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mighty Avengers was pretty good I thought. Especially Pym and Iron Man in the beginning.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

> good I thought. Especially Pym





 **


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

It was Iron Man making fun of Pym.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

then came on in brother


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Still. They have giant mecha robots of doom, ready to be deployed, and in numbers to make them fodder. Shouldn't one of those have beeen sent instead of Jan?
> 
> I mean, it would sure be alot more epic than Allison (giant girl, I think that was her name) crashing through a building on every issue but deadpool and black panther.
> 
> Why would Osborn not use them?



Dark Reign Files. Pretty much explains why Sentinels are crap. They could be used as expendable troops, but what's the point really. They always inevitably fail.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

i like the high fodder level in there.


But I fail to see how came so many robotic characters go on unscathed but the sentinels are notoriously redshirted.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

here I was, so frackingly excited about Billy in the New Avengers and they had to fick it all up with Spider Man.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

Daredevil was just damn awesome

also Cap


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

that mighty avengers ending I might almost back.


Still

Hank Pym is still too wrong
The cast is still too wrong
The timing is too crappy for a believable story.
Oh is that an apocalipse? It must be tuesday. 
It's getting old.
Superboy-Prime old


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

Slott's Mighty Avengers is a true follow up to the Avengers legacy


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

I supose in one hand, you could say that.

Also, stop the presses 


> The Story: “SUICIDE KINGS,” PART 3: DEAD MAN'S HAND Deadpool’s been framed. No, really! This time, Wade didn’t do it -- and he’s determined to prove his innocence and find the person responsible. But first, he’s got to stay alive or out of jail. And with the Punisher and Spider-Man both hot on his trail, that’s not going to be easy. Even if he’s got the help of a certain Man Without Fear. Parental Advisory …$3.99


And by stop I mean print like hell!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

that's by the same guy who wrote that one-shot you all hated


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> that mighty avengers ending I might almost back.
> 
> 
> Still
> ...


Slott definitely has a challenge ahead of him, making Pym a big hero or whatever. I don't really see what's wrong with the rest of the cast though.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

I think I've adresed that.

Every single character in that team is redudant or mischaracterized (jarvis couldn't wait so polish his wasp balls, even when Tony shows up. Dosen't even offer to care about him) and most individuals should not be in the same country, for some, the same reality, as the others.
The fact that they are and they are not at each other's throats is pretty calling them evil little retards.

Except for Hercules.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you said at one point that Hulk and Herc were redundant but I just don't really see how that's true, unless all you care about is their powers. And, well, why not have 2 heavy hitters? I think more importantly Hulk and Herc are not the same characters personality wise, at all. 

The girl who has growing powers is pretty redundant though, I gotta agree. Of course I don't even know who the fuck she is, so that hurts her.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also Jarvis and Iron Man never actually see one another.

And clearly the Avengers Assemble call will be used to port them all together, so they don't have to be in the same country.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also SW preview:


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2009)

hulk and herc's powers are redundant, I know you'll give me that much.
Their character's are not the same... However the not so strong on brains, big on brawles, the incredible hulk hercules do share some similarities.

The scratched "hulk" would seem more petty, if this wasn't what they actually did to the issue.

But when you think about it, thanks to Loeb and what-not, Hulk doesn't even have a personality. Hulk smash! Hulk is dumb! Hulk is angry and smashes more!
Yeah yeah, well, I would be more impressed if I had never seen you take on the illuminati, and if hadn't had my share of blockbusting krakaboom feats of explosion exausted the shit out of me in the past few years. You suck Hulk. You used to be a great concept of how rage turns you into a monster and can destroy everything you love in your life, but somewhere along the line you became an icon for fat comic book nerds and I don't care about you.
When hulk is being bruce banner, wich what do you care, since Bruce hasn't done anything particualarly apealing or important lately, what is he?
A smart guy with no drive or want.
And the team dosen't have like, four more of those.

This is another problem I have with this book.
No drive.
A great writer once said "*Always* make you characters want something during the story, even if it's just a glass of water"
As soon as next tuesday's apocalipse is over this group has no purpose to exist or stay together.



Herc is amazing but these loosers are cramping his style


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2009)

That's something that had occurred to me too, now that the initial fight or whatever is out of the way, the characters have 0 plot threads to follow up on basically. Obviously some other threat will rear it's head, but the team does need a more extensive arc. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess Loki could be that if they had any idea she was fucking with them. 


But that's not happening right now.


Anyway, I'll probably read it until Slott stops bashing Pym or providing some sort of equally good lulz, of which this team does potentially have quite a bit, because it really is full of so much fail.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

Cassie Lang, I liked when she was a YA. I liked the least, but I still liked.
She's not doing anything there.
You know besides being the girlfriend of Scarlet Witche's former husband. You know, the one that killed her father, said boyfriend and then proceeded to tear the fabric of reality a new one, all the while enslaving the earth to her father's desires?
What is she, when she's not being that person?
The kid?
Technically so is vision
And Amadeus.

Yes Vision, there's another thing. He is the exact same character as Jocasta, only a bajillion times more powerfull.
He is to jocasta, what Jocasta is to an inflatable sex doll.
However, I do remember that being around Ultron's biproducts causes both of them to get massive feedback and knock each other's out.

Oh well, fuck continuity right?
That team has retarded on every inch of it, even with characters that aren't retarded




Except for Herc. He's %&*ing Hercules.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone else feel nostalgic for Robinson's Starman run whenever you read any of these "tales of the Iron Fist" stories?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

I stoped reading Iron Fist. I respect it being good, but there's only so many "good" slots in my heart, and things I can care about.


not my hate or anger though
Those are endless.


----------



## whamslam3 (Mar 26, 2009)

i rly like iron fist cuz its a little bit different from most comics these days.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

Another thing, Loki?

He's not "another god of chaos"!
He's an enemy of Chaos.
When a Chaos God came aknocking on his door, using his daughter's meats, Loki tried to ally himself to her, only to have him being dismissed, as "the purpose of lies is to seize controll, and controll is an enemy of Chaos!"

Dumbass poozer n00bs 

It was the storyline that could end BND!


----------



## Deviate (Mar 26, 2009)

Namor was bad ass in Cap!

Daredevil wasn't as epic as the last issue, but the cover sure as hell makes up for it.

New Avengers, the "reveal" at the end of the issue...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Deja vu anyone? Seriously, I thought it was canon that people remember he revealed his face before and people just forgot who he was. Shouldn't he have argued to Clint that "I can't reveal myself to you guys because I sold my marriage to the devil so everyone can forget" ?


 Also, I wish the art style was consistent throughout the whole issue.

Might Avengers - I just can't get myself to like this. I want to like it, I do, it just doesn't feel right.

Iron Fist - Damnit, go back to the main storyline...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

Runaways though ^^.
It wasn't particualrly good, the art was horrible, and it has very little to do with the runaways lore, but damn it..

It was runaways ^_^.
Magic Bus made me think of Mrs Frizle


Today Class, we shall pierce the heavens!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2009)

> Damnit, go back to the main storyline...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Captain America Comics 70th Anniversary Special #1 preview_ 

















I'm hopeful.  Martin is an awesome artist, and if there is any 1 Marvel hero James Robinson's style would be PERFECT for, it's Steve


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ "Greek Organized Crime"


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> LOL @ "Greek Organized Crime"



    

The Greeks don't fucking play around, they will fucking kill you then cut your head off.

You need to go watch The Wire, there's a pimping project in the OTP, it's not hyperbole when I say it is the *BEST* TV show ever.  (Season 2 is about "Greek Organized Crime")


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Will Captain America WHITE come out?


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 27, 2009)

^Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk eventually did, so nothing is impossible.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't say "Greek Organized Crime" was a joke.

I said "lol" he called a battle of gods and titans "greek organized crime"


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 27, 2009)

*sigh*

Martin's art isn't nearly as impressive as it is in Batgirl: Year One.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I didn't say "Greek Organized Crime" was a joke.
> 
> I said "lol" he called a battle of gods and titans "greek organized crime"


...

I'll let you live for now  


ghstwrld said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Martin's art isn't nearly as impressive as it is in Batgirl: Year One.



no one bats 1000


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark Bagley seems to.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

he's been cutting corners a lot in Trinity, though he _is_ working on a weekly series, so you can't really expect USM type work out of him.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

next story arc for Red Hulk after the Offenders, will be

*Red Hulk vs X-Force*


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh dear God


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 27, 2009)

It seems Red Hulk is just getting weaker and weaker.  Thor put him in his place after Loeb made that mistake.  Now hopefully Marvel won't let him touch Juggernaut.  I remember reading a little exert that said Red Hulk is so strong blah blah blah he might push back Juggernaut.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he's been cutting corners a lot in Trinity, though he _is_ working on a weekly series, so you can't really expect USM type work out of him.



I seem to recall his USM work actually being kinda messy, like it had some messed up faces sometimes, but I liked it overall.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> next story arc for Red Hulk after the Offenders, will be
> 
> *Red Hulk vs X-Force*



No NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!

You can't be fucking seriously. Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. Fucking fail. Fucking Loeb.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> next story arc for Red Hulk after the Offenders, will be
> 
> *Red Hulk vs X-Force*



That won't end well.


----------



## Slice (Mar 28, 2009)

If it is not in the pages of X-Force i will deny that it even exists.

The abomaniation that is the Red Hulk should never be in anything else than the HULK issues because only then i can consider the character non-canon


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 28, 2009)

Captain America was decent, but still somehow I dont care much about the past 5-6 issues. They need to go back to Faustus and red skull

Daredevil was epic as always. Also Kingpin lost weight


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Will Captain America WHITE come out?



i reckon Loeb's soul is far too deep in hell's 8th inner circle for Sale to manage salvaging.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2009)

mow said:


> i reckon Loeb's soul is far too deep in hell's 8th inner circle for Sale to manage salvaging.



But damn it, I want my colour series read and completed!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2009)

> If it is not in the pages of X-Force i will deny that it even exists.


so you only acknowledge half of Messiah War?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll only acknoledge the daily bugle's funny pages if that's what it takes for Rulk to leave.


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm much more worried about the quality of the story rather than it actually happening. X-Force against a hulk would be neat, but since Loeb will prolly be involved it'll just be shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

it will be the rulk so strong that it actually breaks adamantium, laura and domino will want to fuck him and everyone else = fodder rulk dosen't even have to look at.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 28, 2009)

Why would marvel let Loeb touch X-Force?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 28, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Why would marvel let Loeb touch X-Force?



Why are they letting him touch anything at all is a better question.

Answer: They're high apparently.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so you only acknowledge half of Messiah War?



Does anyone know who the artist for the inside art will be?  I've kind of wanted to see a Hulk character drawn by the current X-Force artist.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it's gonna be Art Adams or Ed McGuinness


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so you only acknowledge half of Messiah War?



No i meant anything happening featuring the Red Hulk.

X-Force in other awesome books (eg Cable) is great, but Rulk appearing in the (shitty) HULK series will be non canon as long as he never has an appearance in anything else.

(But if that pic is from the pages of something else than HULK i will run away to a dark and lonely place crying for 3 days and nights. Afterwards i will go and try to rid the world of Loeb )


----------



## Deviate (Mar 29, 2009)

That's actually exactly the same way I feel about Rulk. He's shitty existence has so far been contained within his own shitty book. I like to pretend that anything that occurs within his series is non-canon.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 29, 2009)

Just like I used to do with BND, Unfortunately, it seems that its spilling into mainstream marvel too.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 29, 2009)

As a Spider-Man fan, it pains me to say it, but OMD's logic can't match the fail that is Red Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

this thread needs more ultraviolence




*Spoiler*: _The Destroyer MAX #1 preview_


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2009)

HOLY WOW.

so picking up this book


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

Bru talks about leaving DD


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure Andy can fill those very big shoes. I liked his Thunderbolt issues before the current team took over, but now the book is kind of silly, at least the last issue was. I don't doubt he is a good writer, but I don't think he can pull epic moments in a street level book like Bendis and Bru did. I hope for the sake of DD that I will eat this words.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

> but now the book is kind of silly


it's a Deadpool crossover





> I don't doubt he is a good writer, but I don't think he can pull epic moments in a street level book like Bendis and Bru did.


you need to read Diggle's early work NOW


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it's a Deadpool crossover
> 
> you need to read Diggle's early work NOW



It's not Deadpool that made that issue silly. I just don't like any of the interactions between the new Thunderbolts. Paladin's line about the Hulk proof doors built into a easily breakable wall had me 

What exactly do you recommend? I see a lot of DC in there.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

Adam Strange: Planet Heist #1-#8
Green Arrow: Year One #1-#6
The Losers #1-#32
Hellblazer #230-#244, #247-#249

(all of these are in _that place_)


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2009)

well, I don't know any of these guys except for vaguely Ant-mam, so to me it was a team of comic book villans macking on the merc-with-a-mouth.
Because O'Grady was the only one I knew, I half expected them all to be like him.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 31, 2009)

Taskmaster should have been on the team as well. His conversations with Ant-Man in AI were hilarious.



> Adam Strange: Planet Heist #1-#8
> Green Arrow: Year One #1-#6
> The Losers #1-#32
> Hellblazer #230-#244, #247-#249
> (all of these are in that place)



I have no strong hate for DC, its just that since I don't follow any of their series, it would kind of hard for me to just start reading one of their books. I'll try out Green Arrow Year One.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've read Green Arrow Year 1, and I did really like it. He does have very big shoes to fill though, first Ellis and now Brubaker, poor guy.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

well Adam Strange is a pretty cool straight up space adventure, with art by Pasqual Ferry (UFF). 

The Losers was a vertigo series about black listed CIA agents on a mission to take down the man who ordered their deaths.  think the A-team meets Burn Notice

Hellblazer is a vertigo series about John Constantine, basically a wisecracking moody British magician.  Diggle's run on the character was simply damn good.


you really need no major priot DC knowledge to read any of these


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2009)

guys....Im pretty sure this is a prank...but your nets are faster than mine, so what is it?

X-men Origins: Wolverine (2009) 
character meme sasuke


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2009)

Loading now...

Seems legit so far.

EDIT: The special effects are pretty spotty though.


----------



## Id (Apr 1, 2009)

mow said:


> guys....Im pretty sure this is a prank...but your nets are faster than mine, so what is it?
> 
> X-men Origins: Wolverine (2009)
> character meme sasuke



Quality is good, its a marvel film. Oh get fuck of here, its X-Men Orgins: Wolverine.

Edit- I believe its in beta stage, pre screening. If you watch the movie you will see what I mean.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

lol wut why am i at work.


----------



## Id (Apr 1, 2009)

man you guys are going to get a kick out that movie. 3 D models not properly modeled, shaders not yet placed, stage effects like wires and shiz can be seen.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn so far this is 

Oh and Ryan Reynolds owns as Deadpool in case anyone was worried.

EDIT: Yeah Id but still what's done is pretty damn sick.


----------



## Id (Apr 1, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Damn so far this is
> 
> Oh and Ryan Reynolds owns as Deadpool in case anyone was worried.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah Id but still what's done is pretty damn sick.



Yeah and wade is in this bitch, fuck yeah


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

I AM NOT LEAVING WORK EARLY.  SHUTUP!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2009)

My thoughts (spoilers duh)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy hell that's a good movie.

Agent Zero pulled some pretty sweet moves off with those guns of his.

Gambit was excellent and Wrath was the sh#t.

Ryan Reynolds was awesome.

I really hope they do make Gambit and Deadpool spinoff movies now. They would so kick ass.

Thought some of the cameos at the end were a bit silly (Quicksilver? Really?) but still most were pretty awesome (Hey thar Chuck where's the wheelchair?)

The Sabertooth/Wolverine dynamic was a HELL of a lot better than I thought it'd be. I won't spoil you on what happens but they make a helluva team/enemies.

Effects were good from what was actually completed. The big fight at the end wasn't remotely done but was still kickass so I can't wait to see it on the big screen.

All in all a VERY good movie with a couple of nice twists for the comic book fans familiar with the characters.

Weapon XI may be hated by some for who he's not but he works well and they've more or less come and said that we'll see him again. 

Be warned though, this is NOT a happy movie. At all.

Oh and I bet Lil M0 is gonna be pissed about Beak . 




I'm seeing this the day it comes out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Oh and I bet Lil M0 is gonna be pissed about Beak .



Not a doubt in my mind about this.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dominic Monaghan plays him great IMO. They make great use of his electricity powers too. He's just... not in it long.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

BEAK!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

S'not divx, the internet just hates me like a quincy archer.

So...cracking jokes and bullet timing?  I'm loathe to say I'm liking this.
Gotta admit, whoever leaked this did Fox a favor and if this pans out with as much potential as it has right now, I would be glad to ignore the entire 'marvel' aspect of it and just watch these movies as just movies.  I still won't read him in comics though.  Aside from X-Force.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

Destroyer was ok, it felt like one of Kirkman's Image projects, which is a good thing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

I assumed it to be a poor man's Punisher. Was I right?


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 1, 2009)

WTF Marvel?



You guys are being so settle. Yeah...

(And by the way, that's just girl!Tony)


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

> I assumed it to be a poor man's Punisher. Was I right?


really nothing like the Punisher at all.  they're completely differen types of story, they just had gore and violence


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh yeah. I read, well attempted to read 'Destroyer' last night. It wasn't really interesting, mostly because I was expecting something else.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I had no idea what Destroyer would be, but I was surprised by what it was. I thought it was ok though. The panel where the guy's brother suddenly transforms stood out for me as a great panel.

Spider-man was actually pretty good despite dealing with that whole secret identity BS. 

Secret Warriors and Iron Man were unsurprisingly good. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Good to see Casualty didn't actually mean death, it's too early to kill off any of these characters (referring to SW).


 I like the idea behind pepper's armor too.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Also I can't decide how I feel about the Wolverine movie. It does some good stuff that I liked, and I'd figured out what they were doing with Deadpool more or less once that trailer came out with him goin pewpew! and all that, so that didn't bother me. Thought the blob scene was funny, the way Wolverine's memory was handled was pretty clever, and so was it actually sort of being the origin of the X-men (maybe). 

On the other hand, I never cared about any of the characters (unsurprisingly), some of the fights were too ridiculous in that 'trying too hard to be cool' kind of way (specifically the gun stuff by zero in the beginning, and Gambit's strange floatynogravityaffectsmepowers). And Gambit interrupting Wolverine and Sabretooth instead of running made no sense to me. Lastly, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wolverine and Sabretooth's whole 'frenemy' thing seemed really weird, though I guess since Sabretooth didn't actually kill Wolverine's girlfriend, his reason for holding a grudge was a good deal smaller.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> WTF Marvel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Black Widow. Natasha.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

> I had no idea what Destroyer would be, but I was surprised by what it was. I thought it was ok though. The panel where the guy's brother suddenly transforms stood out for me as a great panel.


agreeing with this


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 2, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> WTF Marvel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Issue is this?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

DR:FF #2

also


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dark Captain America?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2009)

Is Spiderman worth reading again?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

> Dark Captain America?


I honestly don't know.  It could be that, it could be the return of Steve, it could be a promo for Brubaker's "The Marvels Project".  we don't know



> Is Spiderman worth reading again?


depends on who's writting.  if it's Kelly or Waid, then yes.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> Is Spiderman worth reading again?



Nope. Though know that a meaningless cop out arc about Jhonny Storm and Spidey is now on the way.
It isn't too bad yet, but you can just tell.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

I like BND Spidey. It hasn't let me down yet. Well, there was that one arc but I completely forgot what it was about. So... yeah.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2009)

The ONLY good thing about BND for me was them making Hammerhead into an actual threat.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

like I said, it depends on who's working on it.

the ones that have to do with building of the "BND" status usually suck.  the ones where good writers just tell random stories are awesome





> The ONLY good thing about BND for me was them making Hammerhead into an actual threat again.


... when did yo stop being joke ...


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Actually, Black Widow. Natasha.



Uh, no. Look at the last name.

It's a rather random name to choose from.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

it's one of those multiversal things.  in that world Black Widow and Tony Stark were the same.

not that difficult to comprehend. same reason there's a cowboy universe and a world inhabited by robots.  endless possibilities.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it's one of those multiversal things.  in that world Black Widow and Tony Stark were the same.
> 
> not that difficult to comprehend. same reason there's a cowboy universe and a world inhabited by robots.  endless possibilities.



Because they had the same name?

All right.

I just think it's easier to comprehend that other universe Tony's parents named him Natasha when he was born a girl (huh), and that there just happened to be another supehero person with that name.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2009)

oh yes




Word


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Because they had the same name?
> 
> All right.
> 
> I just think it's easier to comprehend that other universe Tony's parents named him Natasha when he was born a girl (huh), and that there just happened to be another supehero person with that name.



You really think it was randomly chosen? It's obviously supposed to be a fusing of the 2 concepts.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 2, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> You really think it was randomly chosen? It's obviously supposed to be a fusing of the 2 concepts.



If "Tony" really wasn't "Tony", then showing us the changed result of Civil War wouldn't have meant much (not as much "Tony" got married to Steve, but rather that if Steve and Tony had gotten along, the ending would have been different, not if Tony had been a fusion of some other character).

Or whatever.

Besides the name, how much is Black Widow even related to this? I don't remember her having much do to with Civil War, nor do I ever recall her knowing Steve that well (except for in that Avengers' kids movie thing).


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think they probably just got the idea from Ultimates 2 tbh.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 2, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I think they probably just got the idea from Ultimates 2 tbh.



Well then, that fits perfectly into my theory that they just chose the first name they could think of for "her." I think.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

oh com'n, it's not that simple:

Multiverse = anything could happen

there could be a world where Peter Parker was born in thre 70's and founded Parker Enterprises, and Tony Richards is a shy teenage nerd and the fantastic four could be made of the Great Lakes Avengers.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh com'n, it's not that simple:
> 
> Multiverse = anything could happen
> 
> there could be a world where Peter Parker was born in thre 70's and founded Parker Enterprises, and Tony Richards is a shy teenage nerd and the fantastic four could be made of the Great Lakes Avengers.



Sure, anything could be possible. But it isn't.

The writer put in this particular scene for a reason. I think it was to show that if Cap and Iron Man hadn't fought, Civil War would have turned out better, which seems very reasonable.

(Or the point could be, to quote from someone else: "if they [Tony and Steve] had the opportunity to have it be heterosexual, they'd totally get together.")

So even though Tony is now a girl with a different name, I would say that he's still Tony as much as the lesbian MJ from Exiles or whatever is still MJ.

Now, if Tony is not Tony, but rather Tony combined with another character, my very reasonable theory is useless.

I guess it all depends on what your interpretation of the panel is about.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

> The writer put in this particular scene for a reason.


the writer put the name "Natasha", that should be the end of it


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Waayyyyy too much caring about a throw-away panel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> DR:FF #2
> 
> also



Anyone remember that Civil War: The Return promo?

Expect something similar to Captain America.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

Robinson's Steve Rogers origin one-shot was pretty good.  Showed a side of his origin we never saw and really makes me kinda miss Steve.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

for people wondering why the art from Destroyer seems familiar:

Walker was the original artist for Invincible before he was kicked off for being too slow and replaced.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Britain & MI:13 #12 preview_


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2009)

So wait immediately after Secret Invasion MI:13 has a storyline about vampires infiltrating their ranks?


----------



## mow (Apr 4, 2009)

except you know... it's kick ass and not hack of shit like SI (except you know...the kick ass MI:13 portion of SI?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

aliens, vampires, what's the harm?
May the best story win.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2009)

Vampires can't shapeshift to look like different humans tho... How're they infiltrating? Have they been infiltrating for years?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2009)

they turn people already in power


----------



## mow (Apr 5, 2009)

DESTROYER #1 IS THE ****ING BOMB!


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Deviate (Apr 6, 2009)

So I just read Black Panther # 3 (crazy, I know) and I just noticed they brought back Morlun. I wonder if the Spider-Man editors even care.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2009)

They don't care because Black Panther sucks.


----------



## Segan (Apr 6, 2009)

mow said:


> DESTROYER #1 IS THE ****ING BOMB!


Is that a new franchise?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 6, 2009)

mow said:


> DESTROYER #1 IS THE ****ING BOMB!


Agreed.  It wasn't a fair fight.


----------



## mow (Apr 6, 2009)

^ hah xD



Segan said:


> Is that a new franchise?



new title by kirkman for the MAX imprint.. if freaking rocks ese.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2009)

It had manliness, and gore that should be immoral to consider fun, but yes, it's the shit.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

all 5 weapons are getting one-shots


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2009)

Written by... ?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

Fat Cobra will be by Jason Aaron.  others unconfirmed.

Iron Fist is on a 5 month break with 1 one-shot being released a month


----------



## Deviate (Apr 6, 2009)

> Iron Fist is on a 5 month break



Seriously? That's good news. I originally thought they were canceling his series.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2009)

> Next, a fan asked about the status of Jen Walters/She-Hulk. Cebulski responded that the ?Savage She-Hulk? series would be starting up soon, but to see Jen Walters, fans should look to writer Jeph Loeb?s current run on ?Hulk.? There are plans for her, but he couldn?t say what they were for fear of spoilers.


God, what a depressing answer for whoever asked that question


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> God, what a depressing answer for whoever asked that question



Could be Worse. The could Pair She-Hulk with Tigra. She's like the Marvel Universe's Tina Turner/Rhianna.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Could be Worse. The could Pair She-Hulk with Tigra. She's like the Marvel Universe's Tina Turner/Rhianna.



That make She-Hulk Ike?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 6, 2009)

You know, I just checked Wikipedia. And Tigra actually has served on one of She-Hulk's "Lady Liberator's" teams, whatever the fudge theat is...

Also I didn't know that she is knocked up with either Hank Pym or the Skrull Pym's lovechild...


----------



## Deviate (Apr 6, 2009)

> You know, I just checked Wikipedia. And Tigra actually has served on one of She-Hulk's "Lady Liberator's" teams, whatever the fudge theat is...
> 
> Also I didn't know that she is knocked up with either Hank Pym or the Skrull Pym's lovechild...



1st one happened in Red Hulk's series, I think.

She got knocked up in MA's first arc. Found out in the last arc of Avengers Initiative.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

> Seriously? That's good news. I originally thought they were canceling his series.


unconfirmed.  they basically said they're sitting on their hands and waiting for fan reaction before they make a decision one way or the other


----------



## Deviate (Apr 6, 2009)

They should just look at the fan reaction when they changed creative teams. Obviously this book was epic when it started, so they should at least bring back the original artist.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

you want a book that comes out once every 6 years?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think the current team has done as good a job as anyone can realistically expect of following up such a strong starting team, and they've really showed a lot of respect for what brubaker and fraction did.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

Next thing we know, Marvel won't resume the Iron Fist series.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2009)

I wasn't saying that the current team sucks or anything, but obviously the book was past epic when the prior team was on board.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

but logistically there was no fucking way that said team could stick together on Iron Fist for more than 2 arcs.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2009)

I understand that...just like I understand that Frank Cho and Jimmy Cheung can't possibly do a monthly series. I'm just saying the book was epic is all.....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2009)

Is Iron Man getting a "600 issue" (or whatever the original numbeing is)?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

> Marvel just released “Mini Marvels: Secret Invasion,” the latest Mini-Marvels collection. What else do you have in the works for Marvel?
> 
> There's a brand new nine-page Mini Marvel Hawkeye story written and illustrated by me in the just-released “Marvel Assistant-Size Spectacular” #1. Beyond that, Marvel is turning their attention to “Super Hero Squad.” Marvel feels that Mini Marvels will confuse their Super Hero Squad branding too much, so there are currently no plans to continue Mini Marvels. Fans of my writing and art can continue to follow my particular brand of all-ages kid super-hero stories in “G-Man,” while folks who want to see their favorite Marvel heroes in the all-ages comic strip style will be plenty satisfied with “Super Hero Squad.”



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

*insert rage face here*


----------



## Fang (Apr 7, 2009)

Galactus vs Sentry arc. Galactus throws Sentry into the sun. Everybody loves it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 7, 2009)

I just reread Agent X, and I didn't remember just how crazy his origin is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

. . . Damn.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 7, 2009)

> Mini-Marvels is epic, original, and funny. As so, it must die.
> 
> - Joe Q



Fucking bullshit. 

He didn't actually say it, but that's how I read the original quote.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You couldn't deal with good stuff, couldn't you, Quesada?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> all 5 weapons are getting one-shots


Totally mind blanked for a second thinking you meant Weapon X.  Which is so not far fetched all things considered.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

Cap Brit was awesome as usual

Dracula


----------



## Id (Apr 9, 2009)

Kilo whats the deal with Beta Ray Bill: God Hunter?

If he is out for Galactus head, he is forced to encounter Surfer or a rematch with Stardust.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

BRB hunts Galactus.

This won't end well.


----------



## Id (Apr 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> BRB hunts Galactus.
> 
> This won't end well.




No way, can Bill match Galactus in a good day. The idea of him attempting to hunt him down is silly. But out of all, the characters that are willing to do so, Bill is definitely the most entertaining to watch. He is like a rabid Chihuahua that wont back down.


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2009)

I like Stardust. Really a cool character.


----------



## Id (Apr 10, 2009)

TWF said:


> I like Stardust. Really a cool character.



Did you read, Stormbreaker: The Saga of Beta Ray Bill.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

Id said:


> Kilo whats the deal with Beta Ray Bill: God Hunter?
> 
> If he is out for Galactus head, he is forced to encounter Surfer or a rematch with Stardust.



the Secret Invasion Aftermath issue (that comes out next week), is about BRB adopting a new planet.

I'm guessing God Hunter is him either defending the planet from Galactus or trying to get revege for failing to save the planet from Big G


----------



## Id (Apr 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the Secret Invasion Aftermath issue (that comes out next week), is about BRB adopting a new planet.
> 
> I'm guessing God Hunter is him either defending the planet from Galactus or trying to get revege for failing to save the planet from Big G



Dude your like comic book central intelligence.


----------



## Fang (Apr 10, 2009)

Id said:


> Did you read, Stormbreaker: The Saga of Beta Ray Bill.



I'm on issue 2. I'm still going through Uncanny X-Men and Volume 2 of Thor right now ATM.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 10, 2009)

Isn't Daredevil Noir redundant?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

yes.  yes it is.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

full story on the death of Mini-Marvels (it's below the Maus story)


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Incoming BRB vs Skaar?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2009)

God I forgot about that abortion. Does anyone regularly read It's comic?

I say "It" because I don't think it was in her womb long enough to develop a gender.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 10, 2009)

I still read it. I skimmed through a lot of the dialog until the more current issues where Silver Surfer gets pwned again. I thought the last two issues were decent. It deals with 


*Spoiler*: __ 



War Hulk coming back and beating his son silly (its not really War Hulk). The last issue had Silver Surfer riding on Silver Surfer's board.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought Pak was on Skaar?  Are you calling Pak crap?  I like Pak.  When he's not too (darkly) reigned in atleast.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 10, 2009)

no one bats a thousand


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Skaar vs. Hulk.

Skaar has to die.

Why?

Hulk being a father "ages the character."


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Skaar vs. Hulk.
> 
> Skaar has to die.
> 
> ...



Gotta love Marvel logic!!!!


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2009)

I've called Pak crap for years now. After he turned Hulk in to St. Banner Patron of Unaccountability, I couldn't stand him.

He tried to do this with every character he gets his hands on. It works on Herc because it has that She-Hulk surrealistic feel about it that makes it funny.

And I will never accept his Gary Stu...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 11, 2009)

How many issues is the new weapon X comic gonna run for?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2009)

it has "wolverine" in the title

so it'll run FROEVER


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, i Just subscribed for 12 issues on the marvel website. I guess 12 issues would be enough to warrant me continuing reading the series, we'll see.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2009)

well Aaron is a great writer and has definitely shown to have a great handle on Logan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Well, i Just subscribed for 12 issues on the marvel website. I guess 12 issues would be enough to warrant me continuing reading the series, we'll see.



Watch 12 issues turn to INDEFINITE.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2009)

I disaproove of this very much.:S


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Watch 12 issues turn to INDEFINITE.



This is very true.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

In case you missed my question, Ban.  Why do you hurt us?  Do you really want to make me cry?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> In case you missed my question, Ban.  Why do you hurt us?  Do you really want to make me cry?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I8pneJkxBY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

Beta Ray Bill one-shot was pretty neat


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone know of the issue #'s for when Deadpool fought Punisher and when he fought Dare Devil?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Watch 12 issues turn to INDEFINITE.



Why you say that


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Why you say that



marvel like's to stretch wolverine longer than a delivering woman's vagina.


----------



## Eevihl (Apr 16, 2009)

Picked up new Exiles not that bad at all especially with cracker panther. Nothing really good came out of this week though X-Men legacy but that's going down the astonishing road with Danger.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Daredevil #118 preview_ 




















Brubaker continues to do his absolute best Marvel work


----------



## mow (Apr 16, 2009)

"no fatalities"

*moments later*

"scratch that...one _possible_ fatality"


fuckin brilliant


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Beta Ray Bill one-shot was pretty neat



Converting heretic skrulls and a skrullish fusion of Fandral, Hogun and Volstagg to do good = awesome in my book.
And we still have Galactus killer, I mean Godhunter coming up.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 18, 2009)

CA was overrated. The sollits claimed it to be a issue of grave importance, but guess you cant trust those things anymore.
And whats up with the dude coming up from the mountains to feel up Sharon??


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the return of "bad cap." He's a really creepy guy.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 20, 2009)

The Merc With A Mouth shows us how comics should be done:



> DEADPOOL: MERC WITH A MOUTH #1
> Written by VICTOR GISCHLER
> Penciled by BONG DAZO
> Cover by ARTHUR SUYDAM
> ...






Tigra gonna get revenge on the Hood

ABOUT FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

Tigra will probably fail and get more beaten up, knowing how it is.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

> *CAPTAIN BRITAIN AND MI13 #15
> Written by PAUL CORNELL
> Penciled by LEONARD KIRK
> Cover by MICO SUAYAN
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Tigra will probably fail and get more beaten up, knowing how it is.



Considering the Hood is now more powerful than Dr. Strange, he damn well should kick her ass.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

> *BETA RAY BILL: GODHUNTER #2 (of 3)
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Art by KANO
> Cover by PATRICK ZIRCHER*
> ...


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2009)

....idiots.

i don't care how this maps out or how incredibly awesome BRB is. STOP WITH THE TINY PEOPLE PERUSING THIS COSMIC ENTITY THAT WE HAVE ALREADY ESTABLISHED TIME AND TIME AGAIN IS A NECESSARY FORCE FOR THE EXISTENCE OF THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Ziko (Apr 21, 2009)

Bought my first comicbook in a very long time yesterday. Haven't bought any since I was a little kid looking at the pictures in the Amazing Spiderman comics, but when I found the Civil War comic, and found out it was about two sides of super heros fighting, I realized it was too awesome to not be read!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2009)

mow said:


> ....idiots.
> 
> i don't care how this maps out or how incredibly awesome BRB is. STOP WITH THE TINY PEOPLE PERUSING THIS COSMIC ENTITY THAT WE HAVE ALREADY ESTABLISHED TIME AND TIME AGAIN IS A NECESSARY FORCE FOR THE EXISTENCE OF THE UNIVERSE



especially considering that said giant man being alive, is what's keeping another even more destructive cosmic from breaking loose.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2009)

> *REBORN #1 (of 5)
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by BRYAN HITCH
> 50/50 Covers by BRYAN HITCH & ALEX ROSS
> ...



yeah this can only be one thing


----------



## Gooba (Apr 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah this can only be one thing


The return of Uncle Ben.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Gooba said:


> The return of Uncle Ben.



Or the actual Gwen Stacy.


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2009)

Any bets on who will be back?

I would say it's Steve, he's been gone for a while now and Marvel never really was that good in keeping their heroes dead.


Second thought would be Jean (again) but i dont really know if it is just the phoenix force hopping around doing stuff or if she is alive atm.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 21, 2009)

Slice,  "Written by ED BRUBAKER" is quite the tip.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> Any bets on who will be back?
> 
> I would say it's Steve, he's been gone for a while now and Marvel never really was that good in keeping their heroes dead.
> 
> ...



Supposedly, Jean is coming back in Uncanny the month before.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 21, 2009)

Can't be Steve. Just can't be.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a questions, as I said earlier today I bought a Civil War comic yesterday, and after reading it I thought it was the whole thing. I know there are several versions for each super hero, but I though I had the one who covered the general story. 
Now I find out Civil War has 7 issues and I'm wondering, do I have a book which includes all 7 issues, or do I just have 1 of the 7 issues?

Here's a picture of the comic:


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2009)

How many pages is your comic?


----------



## Ziko (Apr 21, 2009)

Not sure, but I think it's the whole thing, since it ends with:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Captain America giving up and being arrested, then at the last few pages we see Tony Stark talking to this woman.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Not sure, but I think it's the whole thing, since it ends with:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You've got the whole thing then.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 21, 2009)

Okey thanks for the help.

Now for another question, I've seen that Deadpool is quite popular among marvel fans and I want to check him out. What would be the best comic to get if I want to get into the "Deadpool hype"?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2009)

oooh boy, is that a simple one


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2009)

So how about that Civil War. Pretty keen, huh? Almost as much as them thar X-Men.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Civil War was "good concept, shitty execution".


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2009)

How many times better would it be if it didn't directly cause BND tho?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Slice,  "Written by ED BRUBAKER" is quite the tip.





Sylar said:


> Can't be Steve. Just can't be.




can't see what else it could possibly be.  I mean the title kinda says it all. also it can't be The Marvels Project because Epting is doing that.

Though there is a possibility this is a curveball and this is about fleshing out that promo that had Bucky kneeling before Norman.

I mean Norman HAS to have his own Captain America, I mean he has just about everything else.  I'm surprised he hasn't picked up "Bad Cap", a history of psychosis has never slowed him down before


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

I liked Civil War a hell of a lot.  Definitely the best of Marvel's recent major crossovers BY FAR and I sure as hell liked it better than Infinite Crisis (worst thing Johns has done for DC)

it had cool moments in the main series and unlike SI and HoM, I liked pretty much all of the tie-ins (except the _really_ shitty ones)


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Norman is basically 'bad cap' + 'bad iron man'. 

It's going to be Steve btw, and I can't figure out why they would do that. Bucky is such a good Cap.


----------



## Slice (Apr 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> It's going to be Steve btw, and I can't figure out why they would do that. Bucky is such a good Cap.



This.


With Spidey's OMD Steve dead is the only thing left over of the stuff that happened during civil war (not including everyone hating Iron Man)

And for the record, i enjoyed it pretty much at least it gave you the impression that there is gonna be a change.


----------



## shit (Apr 22, 2009)

Probably a curveball. But I hope it's Steve. Make him someone else besides Cap if people like Bucky so much, but Steve was just a fantastic hero imo. I don't really care what he calls himself. Make him Black Panther.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2009)

That would be so good, if a writer made cap as BP not totally suck.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 22, 2009)

Civil War was good up until Issue #7, where Cap just gave up, got killed, And Goliath's death in #4 got completely erased since his nephew became the new Goliath. It just all went to shit after that. And the fact that serial killers were made into heroes is ludicrous. Think what you would do if O.J Simpson became a police officer in your city, or if Charles Manson was an expert marksman with anything he had in his hands, and the government told you "Oh, we know he used to kill people, but now he's going to kill people for us. He'll never do anything like that again..." Now imagine Timothy McViegh (The Unabomber) became the head of the CIA, FBI and DIA. You know he blew up a building. It's public knowledge. But he's supposed to protect you now? That makes no sense whatsoever!!!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Civil War was "good concept, shitty execution".



moar like good first couple issues..............and then downhill


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

Daredevil was fucking spectacular, I dearly wish Brubaker didn't decide to leave this book.  Hell I don't care if he leaves Cap or stops Criminal, as long as he keeps DD this good. 

also Master Izo needs his own series


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2009)

My comic shop can't give me DD consistently. I'm thinking of giving up and waiting for trades.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

Return of the King is Brubaker's best arc by far, gives Bendis a run for his money


----------



## shit (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess so from the way my local shop can't get many issues and they always sell out before I get em even tho I have it on fucking SUBSCRIPTION!!!!!

*breathes*
*cries*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Return of the King is Brubaker's best arc by far, gives Bendis a run for his money



Hey now lets wait for the arc to finish before we try and compare it to Hardcore or The Murdoch Papers...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hardcore and Murdock Papers lacked The Hand at being a hardcore organisation, wich is how they always should be written. Therefore I'm already pulling out my awards for this arc. The only thing I could possibly wish for is Elektra vs LadyBullseye........


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

the Hand appeared in the Murdock Papers :ho

also yeah, until we get an issue which is just DD beating the complete shit out of Bullseye then mutilating his face, Hardcore keeps it's crown for vol. 2.

though Born Again will always reign supreme


----------



## Deviate (Apr 24, 2009)

Kick-Ass was....kick-ass :ho

Daredevil was good, but this was more of a lead-up issue. Next issue will have me shitting bricks.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

Big Daddy = Best. Father. EVER.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

"I only agreed to the costumes because I want this to be a fun family activity"


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

mihty avengers was ....


No hulk is a plus. It still fails in having a motive.
So, big crisis averted. yay. what now? More big crisis. Sure. Because the world is always ending in twenty minutes.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 24, 2009)

Well when Loki was the one CAUSING all of the crises yeah it kind of is.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

he needs his Avengers to feel like they're actually useful before he uses them in his plan


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

from loki that makes alot of sense.

Up untill you remember Loki inteds to make good use of his allies, not undermine them long before they've served their purpose and to choose the Scarlet Witch is dumb beyond belief.
Also, wtf is up with Loki's team up?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

stop fishing

anyways you know that *everyone* on the Cabal is plotting to take down the group, but are still willing to accept the benefits.  Loki has plans beyond messing around with Thor.

also SW makes _some_ sense, they have a similar skill set and Loki can go all out without people wondering, plus SW has been all crazy lately so the whole not talking makes sense.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

Link removed
Link removed

Big Brubaker interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone reading Marvels: Eye of the Camera?

HOLY FUCK at #5. I didn't expect to see her again.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 24, 2009)

I knew she would return at some point in the series, but not as the hooded figure at the end. Kinda creepy...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> stop fishing
> 
> anyways you know that *everyone* on the Cabal is plotting to take down the group, but are still willing to accept the benefits.  Loki has plans beyond messing around with Thor.
> 
> also SW makes _some_ sense, they have a similar skill set and Loki can go all out without people wondering, plus SW has been all crazy lately so the whole not talking makes sense.



Really? I think while his plan is verly Loki like, it's highly un-loki to loose focus and spread your stench around, and the pay-off is hardly worth the trouble. Most of all to risk getting caught now that he's trying to play the good girl, and while he needs the Cabal's (Doom's) help.

Also, Scarlet Witch dosen't make that much sense. Loki is smart enough to get more than Deus Ex Machina out of a highly resented character as a reason for them to band together.
Then again, it's perfectly acceptable is you think about whom she chose.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2009)

Was the Wolverine Manga any good?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 25, 2009)

Is this Wolverine: Origins worth reading?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2009)

It really was, up untill most of the whole Daken business.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2009)

I dunno.  I think Romulus/Death of Vik is worse than Daken.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 25, 2009)

wasn't that after daken showed up?
I can't remember anymore, deleted it from my brain's back up memory.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

Origins is shit, IMO. But it's mandatory if you read up on Wolverine's history.

I feel sorry for those who try to follow it. . .


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone reading Marvels: Eye of the Camera?
> 
> HOLY FUCK at #5. I didn't expect to see her again.



One of Marvel's best.

She really blew my mind too.

They should do a current one of these instead of Frontline, but alas...


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is Ennis gonna write another Punisher comic series or what?


----------



## mow (Apr 25, 2009)

first time i hear about Marvel: Eye on the Camera. What's it about? and can i ...purchase it? 

Dante, don't think so, but he'd probably come back for special events or do one shots. I havent touched Punsher MAX since he left, tho i hear the new writer is pretty good. is that true?


----------



## Deviate (Apr 25, 2009)

Check your messages


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2009)

mow said:


> first time i hear about Marvel: Eye on the Camera. What's it about? and can i ...purchase it?
> 
> Dante, don't think so, but he'd probably come back for special events or do one shots. I havent touched Punsher MAX since he left, tho i hear the new writer is pretty good. is that true?


The first arc was good and the second one is awesome as well.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

can I say marvel should do something like make jokes about the deadpool in the movie


----------



## Kinjishi (Apr 25, 2009)

^I think they should ignore it as if it never happened. Maybe then it'll go away.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 25, 2009)

mow said:


> first time i hear about Marvel: Eye on the Camera. What's it about? and can i ...purchase it?
> 
> Dante, don't think so, but he'd probably come back for special events or do one shots. I havent touched Punsher MAX since he left, tho i hear the new writer is pretty good. is that true?



The Punisher (Dark Reign) I think its decent but I doubt it will live up to the Max series. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Him running from the Sentry was pretty awesome though.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2009)

Wrong series Dante.

The Punisher series with going after Norman Osborn is a continuation of War Journal. mow was referring to the MAX Punisher series.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 25, 2009)

In that case I haven't read any of the New Max comics..... so i can't comment on it yet.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> One of Marvel's best.
> 
> She really blew my mind too.
> 
> They should do a current one of these instead of Frontline, but alas...



I wish Phil Sheldon would fucking own Sally Floyd.



Dante10 said:


> Is Ennis gonna write another Punisher comic series or what?



Not for a long while.



mow said:


> first time i hear about Marvel: Eye on the Camera. What's it about? and can i ...purchase it?



Sequel to Marvels, by Kurt Busiek and Alex Ross. And yes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Sequel to Marvels, by Kurt Busiek and Alex Ross. And yes.*



Yes Yes!!!!, I loved Marvels to death glad it's got a sequel, does it still have the same art style.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Yes Yes!!!!, I loved Marvels to death glad it's got a sequel, does it still have the same art style.



Alex Ross didn't return. A new artist steps up, but the same photographic realism approach is kept.

Busiek somewhat covered that. Marvels was about the Silver Age, and Ross is perfect for that. Marvels: Eye of the Camera is about the darker modern age, and Ross would be a mismatch for it, IMO.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Alex Ross didn't return. A new artist steps up, but the same photographic realism approach is kept.
> 
> Busiek somewhat covered that. Marvels was about the Silver Age, and Ross is perfect for that. Marvels: Eye of the Camera is about the darker modern age, and Ross would be a mismatch for it, IMO.



That's good I'll probably order it after my next paycheck.


----------



## mow (Apr 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sequel to Marvels, by Kurt Busiek and Alex Ross. And yes.



Im so all over this man, thanks.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2009)

it actually made Secret Wars II seem interesting


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> Is this Wolverine: Origins worth reading?



it's hit or miss (mostly miss).  a lot of it depends on if you like Daken or not, personally I didn't mind so I'm indifferent to the series.

*but* I have to give Way credit for TRYING to make Wolverine continuity make sense, I don't envy him.  he has to work with the pre-established stuff, the retcons Grant Morrison made AND he had to explain that Romulus shit Loeb brought out of nowhere.  sure it's a clusterfuck but just imagine how much more it would suck if hWay didn't care.

also it has a couple decentish arcs, like the Deadpool and WW2 ones.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 27, 2009)

So who else really loved FCBD Avengers? This had the first incarnation of Ares I've liked since his mini.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2009)

what about in iHerc?

alos yeah, it seems like Bendis has finally gotten the hang of writting Ares, let's hope he keeps it up in DA and doesn't write him like he did in MA


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot the Herc issues. Loved him there too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thor is awesome... There I said it. You happy now Kilowog?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 28, 2009)

about time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

lulz.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Runaways Huuuuuuge spoiler_ 



Another Runaway is gonna die 

Fucking Terry Moore


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

That's awesome Banhammer, so is this cover.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

what's with all the wolverine apretiation? Is it the movie?




They better make it for all the other movies as well from now on


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's for the movie. I think it'd be a waste to do variants for other movies honestly. especially since comic book stores can charge whatever the hell they want for variant covers... Bastards.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 28, 2009)

That is an awesome cover though.

Now I miss Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Now I miss Calvin and Hobbes



Then you should read the "Franklin Richards: Son of a Genius" books. They're made of C and H-styled win.


----------



## mow (Apr 28, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> That is an awesome cover though.
> 
> Now I miss Calvin and Hobbes



was just about to say that.

I miss you Mr. Watterson


----------



## Gooba (Apr 28, 2009)

They better appreciate Wolverine, he's doing half of the work in the MU since he is in 5 comics a week.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 28, 2009)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!



note: these are two back to back panels and thats supposed to be the same guy


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 29, 2009)

They both look like the same guy to me...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2009)

one looks like an old guy, the other one looks like a senior male prostitute and/or Or james bond


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> *Spoiler*: _Runaways Huuuuuuge spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it, only Vaughan should be allowed to kill a Runaway. . .


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thor is awesome... There I said it. You happy now Kilowog?


check out the current arcs of iHerc and DD and maybe the fail can be washed of you


Gooba said:


> They better appreciate Wolverine, he's doing half of the work in the MU since he is in 5 comics a week.



he's getting demoted.  his main ongoing is being given to Daken


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 29, 2009)

I rather have Daken killed off.


----------



## Slice (Apr 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I rather have Daken killed off.



What a wonderful idea!

but unfortunately it wont happen


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2009)

Slice said:


> What a wonderful idea!
> 
> but unfortunately it wont happen





Maybe next year.


----------



## Slice (Apr 29, 2009)

Ah sweet memories.

That issue had more win in 24 pages than all other Marvel books this month combined.

(And of course it will be Dezember 27th 2020, about one year before something like a "Daken:Ressurrection" storyline hits the stores)


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 29, 2009)

I like iHerc, but it is impossible to have that much win in any month that also has a Thor book.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2009)

We only count Thor's in volumes, for maximum power.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 30, 2009)

Behold, the daughter of Galactus: Galactica!


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 30, 2009)

Whoa, I actually didn't know anything about such a book being released. Thanks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Behold, the daughter of Galactus: Galactica!



. . . What the bloody fuck?


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2009)

> There was a time when giants walked the Earth! Monstrous creatures! Products of science gone mad!!! FIN FANG FOOM! ELEKTRO! GOOGAM! GORGILLA! Once they were great and terrible, and all trembled in their wake! Now, reduced to human size, they must live in the modern world and earn a buck. So what happens when the freakish foursome tries to play nice? Find out in this one-shot from the depraved minds of acclaimed comedy maestros Scott Gray and Roger Langridge! One-Shot/Rated A …$3.99



Dear GOD YES!


----------



## Darklyre (May 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . What the bloody fuck?



Are you kidding me? That is fucking awesome! And adorable!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Are you kidding me? That is fucking awesome! And adorable!



I meant it in an awesome, but damn surprising way.


----------



## neodragzero (May 1, 2009)

I'm still voting for American Eagle to get an ongoing... Whether it Jason Aaron or Warren Ellis writes, I'm game.

The Galactica and D-Man would make for seem story back ups...


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

Doom and the Masters of Evil has ended.  Omfg the ending was classic.


----------



## mow (May 1, 2009)

Captain America : Theater of War was fantastic. I hope the Cap movie is just as good as that issue


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Behold, the daughter of Galactus: Galactica!



Behold Mary Sue! The Mary Sue of Mary Sues!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

mow said:


> Captain America : Theater of War was fantastic. I hope the Cap movie is just as good as that issue



I don't know.

From what I hear, they already ruined Deadpool in Wolverine.


----------



## mow (May 1, 2009)

boy am i glad that im not going to pay for that movie. what i heard established that is a fuckfest

I dont know, well the Wolverine movie wasnt really a MARVEL studio production, and from the planning and care they have already showed in Iron Man, Hulk and their entire strategy to approach the avengers, i really really doubt they will mess the Cap Movie, or anyone of the other Avenger-linked movies

Except the Pym one. I want it to bomb. Just so i can prove my theory that anything involving him is bound to fail. Even this post fails just by mentioning him


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2009)

Having seen it they don't ruin Deadpool. Ryan Reynolds has him nailed.

And the movie is good moe.


----------



## Gooba (May 1, 2009)

mow said:


> Except the Pym one. I want it to bomb. Just so i can prove my theory that anything involving him is bound to fail. Even this post fails just by mentioning him


Duuuuuuuuuuude nooooooooooooo!  It is by Edgar Wright and I love that guy, it might even involve Simon Pegg.  

I agree with your principle, but that is the one exception I'll make.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

"Ninja sh!t!"


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2009)

Pimp staff of one wiggles again 

Next month, Molly and Wolverine
Because we can't ever have too much wolverine


----------



## Juggernaut (May 1, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Having seen it they don't ruin Deadpool. Ryan Reynolds has him nailed.
> 
> And the movie is good moe.



The movie wasn't terrible, it was a fun action flick.  They didn't give enough screen time to the others.  But I did enjoy the movie overall.  The one thing that sucked was all this hype over the after credits bit.  I've read that there was going to be a little bit on Deadpool after the credits.  But it was just a short bit with Logan at a bar.

Also, why could they have Ryan Renolds play Weapon XI?


----------



## Juggernaut (May 1, 2009)

Just found this:

[YOUTUBE]IgndmyItrg0[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know why, but this wasn't shown at the end of the movie for our theater.  We waited till the screen went blank and everything.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2009)

Yeh, in order to counter the early version of the movie being leaked they released multiple extra bits at the end of the movie.

Because you know...Fox knows that people want to see everything they can and will pay a movie fee for around a minute of movie content.  

^sarcasm?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

^ RDJ is downloading movies.


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2009)

runaways was fun


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Is that what I think it is on screen?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

What do you think it is... Looks like screensaver lines to me.


----------



## Banhammer (May 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> What do you think it is... Looks like screensaver lines to me.









**


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 1, 2009)

Hall of armor fuck yeah!


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Just found this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IgndmyItrg0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I don't know why, but this wasn't shown at the end of the movie for our theater.  We waited till the screen went blank and everything.



I think there have bee at least 5 confirmed endings


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2009)

Quick question guys, i see wolverine has his own comic? How many issues is his own? Not single story arcs or origins, i mean his long running series. I hear it's not to good but just wanted to view some of it to check it out myself. So can just tell me if it's just "Wolverine" or something else. 

Also really enjoying Astonishing X-men but it's so short. Is New X-men worth reading afterwords?


----------



## shit (May 1, 2009)

^Wolverine's been going on a while, dunno how long. It's good imo. Wolverine: Origins isn't as good. The current arc of Wolverine, Old Man Logan, is exceptionally good and I strongly recommend it.

New X-Men is a great and fast-moving series. I recommend it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 1, 2009)

Which new X men?


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2009)

Ok so with new X-Men many tell me to start with Grant's new X-men, think it's a good start? 

As for wolverine, sounds good. Is it just called wolverine and if so is there a spot to download it? I checked the dump but i don't see it labeled under wolverine and don't wanna bother the guys in the request topic, i feel bad i keep asking them  So if you can PM the link that be great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Ok so with new X-Men many tell me to start with Grant's new X-men, think it's a good start?



Yes.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2009)

Then will do, thanks. And is it New X-Men and then evolves into X-Men: Legacy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

No. New X-Men (Morrison) evolves into something crappy for like 60 issues, THEN it evolves into Legacy. My suggested reading order would be.



 New X-Men/ X-men 114-156
New X-Men: Academy X
X-Men: Messiah CompleX
current X-Book of your chosing (Legacy, Cable, X-Force)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> What do you think it is... Looks like screensaver lines to me.



I thought it was the leaked Wolverine Origins movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2009)

That would be hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

Why not? They could get away with it.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2009)

X-Men -> New X-Men -> X-Men -> X-Men: Legacy


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. New X-Men (Morrison) evolves into something crappy for like 60 issues, THEN it evolves into Legacy. My suggested reading order would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. So i won't miss anything then if i read like this and skip the shitty parts? Also already read Academy X, was a fun read. So i guess I'll just skip to Messiah Xomplex after i finish New X-men then head to Legacy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

Nah, nothing pertinent to X-Men... I guess you can squeeze House of M in there since Messiah builds off of that.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the help. Guess I better begin to read


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

enjoy.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2009)

Uhh finished astonishing, what kind of ending is this? I finished issue 24, is this where it ends? Kitty stuck in a bullet? Says continue in giant size but i didn't get that, what the hell happens?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

That concludes with "Giant Sized Astonishing X-Men 01" and then there's lolz


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2009)

Read X-Factor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2009)

Don't worry. Kitty will be back.

EVERYONE significant comes back in Marvel, except for 616 Uncle Ben and 616 Gwen Stacy. And temporarily doesn't count.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

I really wish that everyone nad I mean EVERYONE that was replaced during the Skrull invasion had died.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Don't worry. Kitty will be back.
> 
> EVERYONE significant comes back in Marvel, except for 616 Uncle Ben and 616 Gwen Stacy. And temporarily doesn't count.



People that die during the origin story don't really count in my book (Uncle Ben).

So Gwen's the only dead person that's stayed dead (for the most part) that matters.

Though given BND maybe Gwen will come back too


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2009)

Well Destiny has been dead for what 20 years now?


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2009)

destiny was a lesbian.

Gays and Quesada...


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Don't worry. Kitty will be back.
> 
> EVERYONE significant comes back in Marvel, except for 616 Uncle Ben and 616 Gwen Stacy. And temporarily doesn't count.



Oh i have no doubt she'll be back, was just wondering if I'm missing something. I mean LOL stuck in bullet, the end was like "huh"


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

when you hear stuff that the Hatton camp had problems with Mayweather Sr to the point that Hatton wanted Freddie Roach to be his trainer

I know this is old ... but jesus christ did Marvel fuck this up badly


----------



## Bergelmir (May 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Link removed
> 
> I know this is old ... but jesus christ did Marvel fuck this up badly



Bloody hell. Why did they ignore the original outline? The Thor moment alone is freaking great, although it reminds me of Ghost Rider penance staring Hulk.


----------



## mow (May 3, 2009)

gah, this is insane. how can Q still have a job? this is as absurd as Land still being a hired artist. wtf


----------



## Banhammer (May 3, 2009)

mow said:


> gah, this is insane. how can Q still have a job? this is as absurd as Land still being a hired artist. wtf



Actually, Land makes some sense.
He ses sex appeal, even though for us it turns off from the plott, but not nerdy teens..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Link removed
> 
> I know this is old ... but jesus christ did Marvel fuck this up badly



Good freaking heck, he seems MORE powerful than he was originally.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm a Marvel and I'm a DC (Now with more Deadpool!)

[YOUTUBE]G1R5PhReY5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

^^ ClayMore Manga Discussion & Question Thread


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 3, 2009)

We need more Deadpool and GLC moments.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ^^



Well poop.  I just saw that and thought is was pretty funny and decided I would let the awesome people here see it.  Silly me for not reading back a few post.

Edit:  Oh, its in a different thread.  I rarely click on that one.  My bad.  But its good to spread the joy to the Marvel thread, no?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

lolz. I was just kiddin man. I rarely get upset over internetz.


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2009)

M0 claims calmness while planning to murder Juggernaut.


----------



## Z (May 3, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Hi, I'm a Marvel and I'm a DC (Now with more Deadpool!)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]G1R5PhReY5k[/YOUTUBE]



Deadpool winz!


----------



## Juggernaut (May 3, 2009)

Sylar said:


> M0 claims calmness while planning to murder Juggernaut.


Silly bitch you cannot harm ME!!!  Don't you know who I am?!?!?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Silly bitch you cannot harm ME!!!  Don't you know who I am?!?!?



The goddammned Juggernaut bitch? 


  I need to watch that now


----------



## mow (May 4, 2009)

I just read Dr. Doom & The Masters of Evil

this was one of the most awesome things ive ever read.


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys, has Wolverine ever come back on his own from another dimension?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

Why couldn't he? He's friggin' Wolverine.


----------



## Slice (May 4, 2009)

No only did he come back from another dimension. Part of him was never gone because at that time it was with the New Avenger, and in San Francisco, and in the future, and in New York and... and... and...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

**


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2009)

Segan said:


> Hey guys, has Wolverine ever come back on his own from another dimension?



Everytime he "dies" he cames back from limbo..


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2009)

well currently Wolverine seems actually not be on the roster for the X-Men.  he was with the Avengers when the skrulls invaded, hasn't shown up in like 10 issues of UXM, and they confirmed he's not going to show up at all in Utopia.

truly Daken has usurped him


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Skaar: Son of Hulk is so much better in trade format.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Everytime he "dies" he cames back from limbo..



Now THAT'S a fucking ridiculous retcon. I hated every fucking bit of it.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 5, 2009)

The Mighty Thorcules!


----------



## shit (May 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Skaar: Son of Hulk is so much better in trade format.



The last issue was 47 flavors of badass and totally redeemed the entire series.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, but I was kinda sad to see everyone else go out like that because of Skaar's pride/stupidity/trying to do the right thing.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, but I was kinda sad to see everyone else go out like that because of Skaar's pride/stupidity/trying to do the right thing.



It was so awesome cuz they were all like "Y'know what, we'd rather die. kthxbai"

Skaar was all like "Whaaaaaaaa??? "


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, but "Hulk" had finally united the planet, SS gave them and out with the stone ships and yet he still wanted to fight. . 

I hope Hulk kicks his ass thoroughly during "Planet Skaar".


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 5, 2009)

Could somebody give me a good list of Comics that feature Iron Man and Namor together? 

I've seen a few random pages/issues with them together, but ever since reading this:

ive always wanted to see more stuff with them together.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2009)

> I hope Hulk kicks his ass thoroughly during "Planet Skaar".



terms like "woodshed" spring to mind


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Could somebody give me a good list of Comics that feature Iron Man and Namor together?
> 
> I've seen a few random pages/issues with them together, but ever since reading this:
> 
> ive always wanted to see more stuff with them together.


Invincible Iron Man 12 (or 11?) has Iron Man fighting Namor... and winning! 


Juggalo said:


> terms like "woodshed" spring to mind


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> terms like "woodshed" spring to mind



Lmao

when the Hulk cuts a switch he dose it out of solid steel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

I want to see Rulk and Skaar beat the crap out of one another, and then Hulk come in and own both.


----------



## Deviate (May 5, 2009)

I don't like how Herc will most likely losing his book soon. It looks like Loeb's Hulk series is ending and his shit story is continuing in Incredible Hulk # 600. Speaking of 600, lol at Marvel so not knowing how to count

here


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

What do you expect? Marvel and continuity.


----------



## Deviate (May 5, 2009)

But this has nothing to do with continuity. This is about math, for god's sake. Loeb!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Deviate said:


> But this has nothing to do with continuity. This is about math, for god's sake. Loeb!!!!



I still remain firm on my point.


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2009)

Speaking of Rulk anyone else cracking up that the girl Hulk wants back isn't Betty or Caiera but some girl no one's ever heard of?


----------



## Deviate (May 5, 2009)

You mean Jarella?

biar


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Speaking of Rulk anyone else cracking up that the girl Hulk wants back isn't Betty or Caiera but some girl no one's ever heard of?



Cracking up? Last I read, Hulk fans were in an uproar for Loeb's disregard for continuity, even RECENT continuity.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 6, 2009)

Loeb doesn't believe in continuinity.

He believes in alternate verse's where characters can act like he wants them to, do what he wants them to, and look like he wants them too without any other storylines preventing it.

Hell nobody knows what everyone did during Hush when Batman was taken out for what could only be a year with a fractured skull. I mean I don't care what kind of surgery you get or how many push ups you do in the morning 

Or how about his decree to Joe Mad that Ultimate Wasp was a white woman with auburn hair? Granted Joe Mad doesn't know how to draw any other race besides Animese. But Loeb could have at least been like "WTF Joe, this isn't a Marvel Manga issue!"

But really this is about Hush, and how horrible it REALLY is.


and it *REALLY *is.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

Joe Mad's art wasn't bad, it was just a bad fit for the Ultimate Universe. 

Then again, it's a great fit for whateverthefuck universe Loeb thinks it is, probably retarded90sverse, where everything is super edgy and super stupid.

I dunno, I'm just assuming that it's Loeb's fault she isn't asian because I conveniently already despise him.

edit: also she's still white in Ultimatum...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Loeb doesn't believe in continuinity.
> 
> He believes in alternate verse's where characters can act like he wants them to, do what he wants them to, and look like he wants them too without any other storylines preventing it.
> 
> ...


 **


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

It's true.

I looked at the Ultimates 3 cover, and I was like. . . oh heck.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I don't like how Herc will most likely losing his book soon. It looks like *Loeb's* Hulk series is ending and his shit story is continuing in Incredible Hulk # 600. Speaking of 600, lol at Marvel so not knowing how to count
> 
> *Vita V*


I almost read that as Loeb was taking over Herc.  Don't.  Scare.  Me.  Like.  That.  Ever.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

YA preview: Episode 15 online


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Joe Mad's art wasn't bad, it was just a bad fit for the Ultimate Universe.
> 
> Then again, it's a great fit for whateverthefuck universe Loeb thinks it is, probably retarded90sverse, where everything is super edgy and super stupid.
> 
> ...



Well if she was asian in Ultimatum then Blob would've just gotten hungry an hour after he ate her...


----------



## Juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

I bought 3 Marvel Comics today.  They all involve some form of Deadpool, yet, they are not the same Deadpool.

Deadpool #10 -           616 Deadpool
Marvel Zombies 4 #2 - Zombie Head Deadpool
Cable #14 -                Future Deadpool who is over 1,000 years old and even crazier than normal (how is that even possible).


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2009)

I was reading recent Iron Man and peper pots's new wardrobe makes me feel conflicted.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

^                                   :rofl


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

what the fuck was the rumor the pizza boy started?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Speaking of rumors, anyone else hear that Greg Pak is coming back to Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

all I care about right now is YA.


Also, why is Runaways 11 solicit gone?


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Speaking of rumors, anyone else hear that Greg Pak is coming back to Incredible Hulk?



He never left, Hulk just left the series!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

No, I mean, he'll be the IH writer when the series goes into the 600's.





Banhammer said:


> Also, why is Runaways 11 solicit gone?



cause it's canceled.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

I know what you meant. I wonder what they're doing with Hercules... I'm worried  

If Pak does write Hulk, then it's even less likely he'll continue Herc.


edit: It's not like Runaways is any good right now... I used to like that book but I'm hating it right now. Not sure if it's the dumb zombie plot or the stupid artist. I actually preferred the guy who started this volume with his cartoony dimensions over the current crappy manga look.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Maybe they can flip-flop the story arcs between Hulk, Herc and Skaar?


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Fuck that. Just change 'Hulk' to 'Herc' and give it to Pak!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

I like Pak's non-editorial controlled Hulk. 

I also like "cgun".


----------



## Bergelmir (May 10, 2009)

This reminds me, is the Sakaar special of War of Kings still coming out? Since, you know, Galactus is busy eating the planet right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

I don't think Skaar has anything WOK coming out. If there was, it got nixed for Planet Skaar.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2009)

Naruto knows what she wants:ho

huge interview about the Captain America franchise


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Huge but I didn't find it informative. I guess not everyone knew yet that 50 was going to be about bucky's birthday, or that 600 would be about the anniversary of steve's death and include a big twist or whatever, but other than those things which I already knew it seemed to be mostly just about what the editor thinks of the characters. 

And I like seeing how the opinions of characters differ between creators, but I dunno, thought it was a boring interview!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Huge but I didn't find it informative... thought it was a boring interview!



this


----------



## Agmaster (May 10, 2009)

I try to care about Cap, but I'm too accepting of what he stands for over the character of Steve Rogers nad knowing that with all this harping Marvel will eventually cave and bring him back makes me just not care at all about Cap.  Him dying was a statement just like Barry Allen dying was.  Sure Buck is not perfectly taken over his role yet, but that's part of what makes the read good.  

Seriously, what kind of stories are we going to get with Steve back?  They'll focus on him and readjusting, but the spy angle will be totally fucked.  Falcon and whashername would fall further into obscurity, etc. and so forth.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

black widow will fall into obscurity? heh.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> cause it's canceled.



Shut your whore mouth 



Plus, the solicit twelve is there.

Also, yeah, Runaways needs to get an actual good writer and an actual good drawer. There hudreds of them unemployed, why does marvel have such bad ones?


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

yup. The world has mooved on from steeve too well. the best he could be was the ultimate cap, and he commited Loeb


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Shut your whore mouth
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, the solicit twelve is there.



The same thing happened when JMS quit Squadron Supreme. The solicit for the next issue was there but the book was doomed... Just like Runaways.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

OH NOE U DIDNT --


----------



## Yoshi (May 10, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The same thing happened when JMS quit Squadron Supreme. The solicit for the next issue was there but the book was doomed... Just like Runaways.


Bitch you must be mistaking my boys with yo' ant-man.

Also, Kathryn Immonen is going to write runaways, so you can screw your blue cheese face with an origami brocolly made of sandpaper  :ho


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2009)

RUNAWAYS #11
Written by CLASSIFIED
Penciled by CLASSIFIED
Cover by CLASSIFIED
CLASSIFIED
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$2.99


One is promised to die


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2009)

Maybe not...

Maybe Gert comes back from the dead, Xavin comes back from space and the Runaways face down their greatest challenge ever...


*Spoiler*: __ 



THE DARK RUNAWAYS DUN DUN DUN!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> RUNAWAYS #11
> Written by CLASSIFIED
> Penciled by CLASSIFIED
> Cover by CLASSIFIED
> ...



Like I said.

Only Vaughan is the one to kill his Runaways off.


----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Maybe not...
> 
> Maybe Gert comes back from the dead, Xavin comes back from space and the Runaways face down their greatest challenge ever...
> 
> ...






The Runtowards?


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> RUNAWAYS #11
> Written by CLASSIFIED
> Penciled by CLASSIFIED
> Cover by CLASSIFIED
> ...


Probably Karolina or Nico, but I hope its Victor cus I can't even remember what his powers are, I care for him so little.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Eevihl (May 11, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Probably Karolina or Nico, but I hope its Victor cus I can't even remember what his powers are, I care for him so little.


That's his power.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Probably Karolina or Nico, but I hope its Victor cus I can't even remember what his powers are, I care for him so little.



He's robot magneto.

Not Nico. Probably Lina, since it will give awesome Xavin something to be angry about.


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> He's robot magneto.
> 
> Not Nico. Probably Lina, since it will give awesome Xavin something to be angry about.



One's gay, the other is an asian goth. I figure their chances are about 50/50!


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, but they're both highly antecipated by many authors for their potential.

Also, the Staff of One and the minoru's plot has been huuuugely hinted at, and has really strong seeds planted, but hasn't began to pay off.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

I really wish they begin to define the Staff of One's actual origins. . .



Othrys12 said:


> One's gay, the other is an asian goth. I figure their chances are about 50/50!



. . . Possible jailbait orgy? YOU SICK FREAK!


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

Karolina's majesdian's however, is done.
Also, she's gay on a marvel book.

Aimed to a younger audience.

She's had the axe on her forever.
Xavin only got the axe because he swung both ways.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

these

^ I think this is the guy who draws (or at least designs) Planet Hulk / Skaar. It's interesting to see some of the concept drawings for Skaar.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

I don't do anything hulk.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

Skaar is actually pretty good.


----------



## mow (May 11, 2009)

^ i really want to, but knowing that a family reunion is happening soon, and by loeb....just makes me inch away from it. I'll probbaily recap all the Skaar run once it's collected, but not in my current read list



Banhammer said:


> RUNAWAYS #11
> Written by CLASSIFIED
> Penciled by CLASSIFIED
> Cover by CLASSIFIED
> ...



if we're all lucky, the whole team will be that "one" 

honestly, that book went downhill just as fast as Hulk (once Pak left) and Ultimates (once Millar left). Unless it's Brian on the helms this book will never be any good.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

it's kate immonnem now.

And once read as a whole Joss Whedon is fuckin'ace.


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2009)

p2 next post


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2009)

FUCK YEAR!


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

my head could explode from the awesome


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2009)

Wait why is Mr. Fantasic looking for the gems? 

They already HAVE them. :


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

it's not in-continuity.

You'll also kindly notice the lack of kree slave's at blackbolt's feet.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

Rihanna, now naked.



> No other information was provided, but the figure resembles the version of Bucky seen in 2006's "Onslaught Reborn."



I guess they didn't forget about her.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

we don't talk about õnslaught


----------



## Yoshi (May 11, 2009)

Dude you just mentioned Onslaught!

Ah, now I did!

WE'RE ALL GONNA GET RETCONNED!


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

nope. I used an "õ" so I'm safe.


Buhbye though.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2009)

I call it the slaught that shan't be named.

Wait, what're we talking about?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I call it the slaught that shan't be named.
> *
> Wait, what're we talking about?*



lolz. I wanna watch Chicken Little now.


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> lolz. I wanna watch Chicken Little now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> it's not in-continuity.



An example of alternate canon being better than 616 canon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

The sky is falling?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

I thought it was just a wet crosswalk.


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2009)

M0 the slow :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

but it is just a wet crosswalk.


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Wait why is Mr. Fantasic looking for the gems?
> 
> They already HAVE them. :



  uhhhh


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2009)

> COVER BY: YAMANAKA AKIRA
> WRITER: YAMANAKA AKIRA
> MARC SUMERAK
> PENCILS: YAMANAKA AKIRA
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

that's "kawaii-desu".


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

Why is Yusuke Urameshi shooting at Spider-Man-San?


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2009)

Holy Shit




> The Story: The hunt is on! Earth’s Cuddliest Heroes have ventured deep into the dangerous Savage Land, where ne’er has a house-broken animal escaped! Will the help of Zabu the Saber-Toothed Tiger be enough to save the Pet Avengers’ furry necks, so they can SAVE THE UNIVERSE AS WE KNOW IT?????? Featuring GORGEOUS covers by KARL KERSCHL and NIKO HENRICHON!!! All Ages …$2.99
> 
> In Stores: Jun 10, 2009






> The Story:  If you thought battling Devil Dinosaur was bad, you were barking up the wrong tree! Join Lockjaw and the rest of the Pet Avengers on a voyage under the sea! Their search continues for the Infinity Gems, and it leads them right to the bottom of the ocean. Can they find the gem before drowning or getting eaten by Giganto? If you don't pick up the third part of this fan-favorite series, you're all wet! All Ages …$2.99
> 
> In Stores: Jul 1, 2009




I love this book


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

Lockjaw = *[link]*.


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Lockjaw = *[link]*.



The only note worthy thing I see is on the 4th row. A naked white chic. :Zaru


----------



## Id (May 12, 2009)

Deviate said:


> The only note worthy thing I see is on the 4th row. A naked white chic. :Zaru



Year Berry....er Lock Jaw had plenty of those.


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Wtf...pet Avengers...


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2009)

better than the real avengers books


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> better than the real avengers books



New Avengers is awesome atm.


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2009)

maybe if you like nobodies and people with no buisness being on the Avengers


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

I do like NA's current arc. But that has nothing to do with the regular team members, I like the Dr. Strange stuff.


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

The Hood, Wiccan, and Dr. Strange COME ON!


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

That's all Dr. Strange stuff as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Holy Shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pet.......Avengers?

I must have this win.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2009)

lol, lockheed and penance cat.


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> The Hood, Wiccan, and Dr. Strange COME ON!



yeah and Marvel is butchering the Dr. Strange character


and Park Robbins needs to die


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

Seems like they're replacing him with a younger, hipper Sorcerer Supreme! That'd bother me more, but Dr. Strange hasn't been this interesting in a loooong time. 

I mean, overall, NA has not been a good book. Too little character development and too much bendis-speak from too many characters. But when NA does something well, I think it should be acknowledged. And I think this arc, so far, has been the best the book has ever had.

_For once_, NA's central plot is actually interesting to me, and he's doing it with a character who's very under-used and unpopular (Strange of course). 

_For once_, he's writing Hood more or less the way he should be written. 

_For once_, no battle scenes where everyone sounds exactly the same. It's tough to describe what specifically makes Bendis' dialogue either fail or succeed for me, but it hasn't annoyed me for 2 whole issues of NA, and I even really liked his Dr. Strange when he was talking with Wiccan. 


I really wish Bendis would just write his team-books like this all the time. Just write as few big melees as possible and instead use the book to focus on characters, particularly the ones who don't have their own series, like Luke, Jessica, and Dr. Strange.


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

And I'm pretty sure the only problem with the Hood is simply that he's written poorly. He gets used a LOT as a generic villain whenever you need a bunch of c-list villains... or just a generic villain. Probably a poorly handled attempt to make him relevant to the Marvel Universe. I like the Hood mini, and it did a good job of establishing him as a sympathetic villain from the start. Too bad it was ignored.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

I never thought that The Hood was an interesting character, so I skipped his New Avenger and Cabal stories.


----------



## mow (May 12, 2009)

^ The Hood miniseries is superb, and the main problem with current hood is the fact all the writers basically went : "yeah...you know all those loose threads that made the hood mini so damn cool, and you know, def a worthy character to write a main series about? yeah, let's just use those pages as toilet paper and start from the top, except the top being the bottom of the barrel. fans will love us for it!"

basically, they loebified the character.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

loebified. XD


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

Read his mini, and the little cabal story is kinda nice cus it touches on that again. But his Avengers stories, barring the current arc, are pretty much worthless. At least they haven't done anything really permanently damaging to the character, it'd be easy enough to make him that character he was in the mini again. Really, it's not like he stopped being that person, it's just that all that stuff has been ignored.


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2009)

except you know creating him


Parker Robbins is such a bad character it was just Bendis playing to his strengths instead of playing with the foes that Stephen usually faces


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Doc and Wiccan appearing in NA eh?

Might have to read some of this

And The Hood....the guy from that MAX mini?

I didn't enjoy that mini at all


----------



## Petes12 (May 12, 2009)

Taleran said:


> except you know creating him
> 
> 
> Parker Robbins is such a bad character it was just Bendis playing to his strengths instead of playing with the foes that Stephen usually faces



Like who? No one knows Dr. Strange villains, for one thing. And then, and I had to look this up, there's really only one Dr. Strange villain that could conceivably take the title, Mordo. But the Hood is already established as being controlled by Dormammu, so a confrontation between those 2 makes perfect sense really, especially since Dark Reign makes the Hood by far Strange's best known villain (by way of Dormammu) right now.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)

Dormammu is pretty much THE Strange enemy, and he's the guy who pulls Hood's strings.

but like it was said a lot, Hood himself is a good character, it's just that Bendis just grabbed him and uses him terribly.

I stand by my theory that Bendis wanted to make a new character, then thought "oh hey, I could just use Hood instead"


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2009)

> Seems like they're replacing him with a younger, hipper Sorcerer Supreme! That'd bother me more, but Dr. Strange hasn't been this interesting in a loooong time.



Dr Strange being a doctor aged the character too much. they had to have him dump clea first.


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Like who? No one knows Dr. Strange villains, for one thing. And then, and I had to look this up, there's really only one Dr. Strange villain that could conceivably take the title, Mordo. But the Hood is already established as being controlled by Dormammu, so a confrontation between those 2 makes perfect sense really, especially since Dark Reign makes the Hood by far Strange's best known villain (by way of Dormammu) right now.



They need to have Dr. Strange fuse with Dormammu and that would be cool.


----------



## Banhammer (May 12, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> They need to have Dr. Strange fuse with Dormammu and that would be cool.



like Strange and Zom? Failed.


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2009)

It doesn't help at all that when Strange stories are good they are some of the best that Marvel puts out


and then Joe comes around and they decide to drag him through the mud to make a new edgy teen Sorcer Supreme(even though it should be Doom or Voodoo)


----------



## Eevihl (May 12, 2009)

I think I read a list of the top Marvel Magic users and im pretty sure Voodoo wasn't on it but for some reason Shaman was.


And Scarlet Witch was number one wtf...


I'd say Hood has the best chance of becoming the new big magic honcho.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> like Strange and Zom? Failed.



I read WWH for the first time a few weeks ago, that was by far the worst part of the whole thing.

edit: solicits for the NA issue that comes right after this arc say 'the new sorceror supreme is learning from spiderman' or something, so it's not a villain, it's some teen magic wielder. Maybe it's even actually Wiccan, but if that's the case, the young avengers are really losing members fast to the 'old' avengers


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

Good the Young Avengers (mostly) suck.

They're not characters. They're stereotypes.


----------



## Eevihl (May 13, 2009)

Wait will Wiccan take Hulkling with him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Good the Young Avengers (mostly) suck.
> 
> They're not characters. They're stereotypes.



BLASPHEMY!!!!!

To be perfectly honest, Wiccan and Patriot are all I care about. Hulkling at times


----------



## Deviate (May 13, 2009)

No one fucks with Patriot. 

He keeps his team in line by banging the rich white girl, and letting the two fail teammates sneak around with the Mighty Fail-Avengers. To ensure his alpha dog status he convinced the two other male members into being gay, because he fucking felt like it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Deviate said:


> No one fucks with Patriot.
> 
> He keeps his team in line by banging the rich white girl, and letting the two fail teammates sneak around with the Mighty Fail-Avengers. To ensure his alpha dog status he convinced the two other male members into being gay, because he fucking felt like it.





Apparently one of the Dark Young Avengers is going to be a Neo-Nazi.....I like this because I know he'll only be fodder for Eli


----------



## Deviate (May 13, 2009)

We must be on the same wave length. I was thinking the very same thing!

Neo-Nazi bitch can grow as big as she wants. She is no match for the 'iron justice' of Patriot.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Deviate said:


> We must be on the same wave length. I was thinking the very same thing!
> 
> Neo-Nazi bitch can grow as big as she wants. She is no match for the 'iron justice' of Patriot.



It's poetic on so man levels

THe only glitch in Eli's path to becoming the greatest Avenger ever: Speed.

He's an asshole and he has a thing for Hawkeye. If I were Patriot I'd give him some MGH and see what happens


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I think I read a list of the top Marvel Magic users and im pretty sure Voodoo wasn't on it but for some reason Shaman was.
> 
> 
> And Scarlet Witch was number one wtf...
> ...



So, Strange messed up some mojo and he's a failure as the protector of reality, so Scarlet Fucking "House of M" Witch is next in line?


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Apparently one of the Dark Young Avengers is going to be a Neo-Nazi.....I like this because I know he'll only be fodder for Eli



She. It's a hank pym bitch. Wich for some reason looks like cassie lang with a bad haircut instead of a mask.


Also, Sylar, I relly found no stereotypes in anyone but Patriot and Wiccan during they failass YA presents.

Hulkling's character has been getting increasdly added a great amount of FAIL lately by writers that have no buisness touching YA.


----------



## Eevihl (May 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> So, Strange messed up some mojo and he's a failure as the protector of reality, so Scarlet Fucking "House of M" Witch is next in line?



Yeah dude, I really don't get it either. I'm searching for the source as we speak.

Edit: Never mind there forums are a pain in the ass to navigate, but it was a mod who posted the list so I only assume it was canon. But still stupid.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> She. It's a hank pym bitch. Wich for some reason looks like cassie lang with a bad haircut instead of a mask.
> 
> 
> Also, Sylar, I relly found no stereotypes in anyone but Patriot and Wiccan during they failass YA presents.
> ...



I actually don't see how Eli is a stereotype at all


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Banhammer said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Sylar, I relly found no stereotypes in anyone but Patriot and Wiccan during they failass YA presents.
> ...


this + Wiccan.


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

He's a black guy who does drugs. I have to spell this out for you guys?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Sylar said:


> He's a black guy who does drugs. I have to spell this out for you guys?



not in Young Avengers Presents.


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2009)

Yeah they took the thing that made his character unique and just threw it out the window in a half assed way to give him superpowers.


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2009)

Fing Fang 4 Return is the best comic of the week


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Why is Elektro a robot?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

because it's non-cannon.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Yeah they took the thing that made his character unique and just threw it out the window in a half assed way to give him superpowers.



Preeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttty sure that his using MGH was always meant to be very temporary. Like Wiccan's original identity etc. 

I just read all the YA stuff for the first time over the last few days.


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Why is Elektro a robot?



Elektro is ALWAYS a ROBOT

Electro is who you are thinking of

case of Mistaken Identity by an Old Lady


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Aha! thank you wikipedia, now I get the joke.

And all those villains actually appeared at some point? Even... chairman? 

No worse than Freak I guess.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > because it's non-cannon.
> ...



So it is cannon.


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Preeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttty sure that his using MGH was always meant to be very temporary. Like Wiccan's original identity etc.
> 
> I just read all the YA stuff for the first time over the last few days.


Eli's steroid abuse was a good concept, and a good story, with backlash, (untill it didn't)
The only thing I have against it was the lack of seeding. Drugs and steroids are something that should have been hitting him since the beggining of the story.
Wich I guess they did, but it lacked foreshadowing.
Other than that, it was pretty good..
Also unliked the skrull story being cut short two issues.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Eli's steroid abuse was a good concept, and a good story, with backlash, (untill it didn't)
> The only thing I have against it was the lack of seeding. Drugs and steroids are something that should have been hitting him since the beggining of the story.
> Wich I guess they did, but it lacked foreshadowing.
> Other than that, it was pretty good..
> Also unliked the skrull story being cut short two issues.




Issue 2!


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2009)

I concede.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Why're you guys tryna make Eli look like a junkie?!


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

I'm not, Heinberg did it


----------



## Banhammer (May 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why're you guys tryna make Eli look like a junkie?!



it's his internal struggle. It's what he needs to grow from. He needs to learn what a true american hero is made of. not powers or a white man's banner, but a hero at heart. his story is of how he gets there.

And honnestly, when they gave him powers anyway, it felt like a cop out of his story.

Like when Hulkling didn't save the skrulls.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

Because the writer wrote it!


----------



## shit (May 13, 2009)

1st half of Wolverine was total lulz.
2nd half sucked.

Deadpool Suicide Kings was alright. We got another guest star.


----------



## mow (May 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why're you guys tryna make Eli look like a junkie?!



they always be tryin to bring down a brotha, yo. bunch of hatas


----------



## ghstwrld (May 14, 2009)

What about the black kid in Runaways?  I've heard he's been treated shabbily as well.


----------



## mow (May 14, 2009)

nobody cares about the runaways, cause you know, they all suck. 



*cue in The Hammer of Ban!*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> What about the black kid in Runaways?  I've heard he's been treated shabbily as well.



Isn't it a he/she Skrull?


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Hawkeye...was alright...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Hawkeye...was alright...



aside from him 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tearing the shit out of the News chopper


 it was pretty  wasn't it?


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> aside from him
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I just don't understand the end of it, was it like his mind or was it a dude in his old clothes. Seemed a little off.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I just don't understand the end of it, was it like his mind or was it a dude in his old clothes. Seemed a little off.



that might have been the point

still this has all been done before


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> that might have been the point
> 
> still this has all been done before



Bullseye has been Hawkeye before O.o?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Bullseye has been Hawkeye before O.o?



no the hole mind trip, is he there or isnt he thing


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> no the hole mind trip, is he there or isnt he thing



Oh I see, personally I don't like this kind of element but w/e at least the book is still fun.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

LOOOOOOL, they released a tie-in to Captain America: White (Howling COmmandos: Shotgun Opera) before the mini actually begins  

interviews with guest writers for Cap #600

Roger Stern
Vocaloid FC.
Mark Waid
Vocaloid FC.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

mow said:


> nobody cares about the runaways, cause you know, they all suck.
> 
> 
> 
> *cue in The Hammer of Ban!*






*Spoiler*: _Captain America #50 preview_


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> What about the black kid in Runaways?  I've heard he's been treated shabbily as well.



Well, that's because one of her powers was the power of spontaneous trangenderism, and glbt's in marvel...


Things don't go well.

Also, mo, you have thirty seconds from the moment you read this message to spare yourself from a neg.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> 1st half of Wolverine was total lulz.
> *2nd half sucked.*



What? No it didn't.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> 1st half of Wolverine was total lulz.
> *2nd half sucked.*



I totally agree.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

If you're doing a Wolverine 1 shot, I don't really think you can do much better than that second half (which is apparently the first half of a 1 shot, what a weird way to do this book).


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2009)

How can Captain Britain be that good

I mean how


that was stellar


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

It wasn't a one shot, it's an ongoing story with crappy art.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It wasn't a one shot, it's an ongoing story with crappy art.



This issue and the next are 2 1 shots split both split in half. And the art does not suck.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> This issue and the next are 2 1 shots split both split in half.


Oh. I wasn't aware. 


Othrys12 said:


> And the art does not suck.


You're right, it just isn't very good... Especially in comparison to the first half.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Both artists were good. Maybe you didn't like the style, but it was all well done.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2009)

i thought the second half was ok, i like the hole "i wouldn't, he shouldn't, he didn't" bit at the bar

but i couldn't help thinking about wild hogs as i read it 

but the first half was really good cause u really get a sense of how tired logan must be


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

in regards to the new Captain Britain






HOLY FUCKING SHIT

one of the like 5 times a comic has pulled off the perfecty cliffhanger ending and truly earned all emotional responces


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2009)

So I need to read Captain Britain I take it?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

HELL FUCKING YES


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2009)

*DRACULA CONQUERS BRITAIN IN A VAMPIRE LAUNCHING SPACE YACHT*


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

You weren't already reading Captain Britain?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Marvel should really give themselves a huge pat on the back for recruiting Paul Cornell.

FYI: he wrote the Doctor Who episode where Rose goes back in time and meets her father, as well as the "Family of Blood" two-parter


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2009)

Sylar said:


> So I need to read Captain Britain I take it?






Taleran said:


> *DRACULA CONQUERS BRITAIN IN A VAMPIRE LAUNCHING SPACE YACHT*



There you have your answer


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

I'm sure that if I knew the characters from anywhere before the Secret Invasion, Capitan Brittan would be skullfucking awesome.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

it is skullfucking awesome even if you never heard of the characters


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

also another huge accomplishment for Cap Brit:

Blade actually seems like an interesting character now


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2009)

How far along is Cap Brit?  I need to read it all from SI...even if I have read SI already.  Dracula on a Yacht. (take a good hard look at the motherfucking Yacht!)  If only I could find it all together without having to file through tons and tons of minutia(?)..


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also another huge accomplishment for Cap Brit:
> 
> Blade actually seems like an interesting character now



I like it how he's not a big noisy superhero, yet he's always the one who remembered to pack the mcguffin amulet or trick that is or could stop the world from going batshit.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Cap Brit is on it's 3rd story arc.  the first was th SI tie-in, the second was more of an establishing arc where we get (re)introduced to the characters. plus Blade appears and it sets up the upcoming Annual

the 3rd and current arc is a huge massive event that affects of all of England.  right now it is past the halfway point


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

with a space magic vampire pirates invasion and DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

also the Mighty Avengers appear for one page, only to realize that they are helpless to stop Dracula.  also Osborn comes stops by to say "sorry, there's nothing we can do"

Loki and Norman do nothing due to the alliance Dracula has formed with the Cabal


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2009)

Gotta say I hated the SI arc entirelly due to two lines:

"When Captain America died, Americans heard through the media. When Captain Britain died, the British people felt in their hearts"

  

I mean what a load of bullshit. :sanford1:


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

I let that one slide. Europeans like to boast themselves like that.


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I let that one slide. *Better books* like to boast themselves like that.



 Concurrence.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I let that one slide. Europeans like to boast themselves like that.



Yeah Americans are _nothing_ like that...


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

No, we like to call ourselves number one, but while we think ourselves as champions of our country, europeans think of themselves as an inherent _part_ of it. Like the monuments and the landscape history and culture.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Sylar said:


> "When Captain America died, Americans heard through the media. When Captain Britain died, the British people felt in their hearts"


that's how brits talk, I don't begrudge them that


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

well, americans were being pretty big dicks to capitan america at the time


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

And when Captain Mexico died the Mexicans tasted it in there water.




And when he came back to life as a zombie, they invented Easter!




Damn that was a bad joke.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

also Sylar, if you hate the brits _that_ much, you'll be pleased by what Dracula did in the new issue.  they ought to have felt that in their hearts?


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:
			
		

> that's how brits talk, I don't begrudge them that



Sorry but no. Not a single British person I know talks like that about anything.

And I did enjoy the new issue. 

Now if only someone would do the same to Wakanda. Pretentious fucks. 

**


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> And when Captain Mexico died the Mexicans tasted it in there water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed for you


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

I meant _fictional_ british people 

also good news for Black Panther

*HUDLIN IS OFF THE BOOK*

new writer is a newbie to comic book writting named Jonathan Maberry.


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> fixed for you



Good eye.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *HUDLIN IS OFF THE BOOK*






Wait, where is he going


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

He has some other mysterious project lined up.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2009)

Probably Ultimate Black Panther.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Faisa is a new character so I can totally buy that she could die so early on, but I forsee special magic coming up since she is the weilder of Excalibur, also killing the only female muslim superhero who is not a member of *The 99* is a no-no, plus there is the whole "vengeance for her father" thing

Wisdom is practically the 2nd main character, under no circumstances do I see him dead, in any way shape or form.  hell Cornell's first Marvel work was writting Wisdom


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

And remember, the very first arc killed off Captain Britain, which didn't exactly stick.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2009)

Peter Wisdom is the one character I LIKE so if he's dead... :armcross:


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2009)

Pete is pretty damn awesome


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

hey Sylar did you read the Wisdom MAX mini by COrnell?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 14, 2009)

Anyone read Sensational She-Hulk?

I found it pretty funny when Sentry thought he was the greatest hero of this era, I mean I'm one of the few people in the world who doesn't hate him but damn....talk about overinflated ego


----------



## Sephiroth (May 14, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I found it pretty funny when Sentry thought he was the greatest hero of this era, I mean I'm one of the few people in the world who doesn't hate him but damn....talk about overinflated ego


Wow, that might just make me dislike him.


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2009)

Well he's certainly the most powerful, by quite a bit, so it's somewhat understandable.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I meant _fictional_ british people
> 
> also good news for Black Panther
> 
> ...



I came.

Whenever I hear his name I think of that ep of the Boondocks that got "banned" in the US.


----------



## Eevihl (May 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I came.
> 
> Whenever I hear his name I think of that ep of the Boondocks that got "banned" in the US.



Wow that guy needs to be writing Black Panther.
On the subject I like the Exile Black Panther though I thought the twist was he was gonna be some white guy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Wow that guy needs to be writing Black Panther.
> On the subject I like the Exile Black Panther though I thought the twist was he was gonna be some white guy.



THAT would be epic


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:
			
		

> hey Sylar did you read the Wisdom MAX mini by COrnell?



Yup awhile ago.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

there was a funny ass joke "what if" story where we find out that the Black Panther is an Afrikaaner and everyone goes apeshit


----------



## Gooba (May 15, 2009)

Jones: "The world's not that simple.  Hard choices have to be made... people make compromises.  Like I said, our guys did what they had to do for their families! Tell me the truth... what are you going to feel when you put a bullet into one of those men?"

Fury: "Recoil"


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

like I said, Fury is the goddamn batman of Marvel

also I love how he's not trying to look like a tough guy, he's just saying it how it is

Ocelot


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

*DEADPOOOL IS GETTING HIS OWN MOVIE!*​[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xok3DqcLcLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

what is with this poirot fixation of yours?


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2009)

There's a magnificense too great for words only the quiet yet brilliant genius that is Poirot can describe.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 15, 2009)

I know I'm a week late, but Doctor doom and the Master's of Evil #4 was FUCKING WIN!!!!!


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2009)

God I hope they bring Ryan Reynolds back for the role.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> *DEADPOOOL IS GETTING HIS OWN MOVIE!*​[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xok3DqcLcLU[/YOUTUBE]



At least it is confirmed now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> DEADPOOOL IS GETTING HIS OWN MOVIE!​



I want to care... I really do, but I saw the Wolverine movie.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> There's a magnificense too great for words only the quiet yet brilliant genius that is Poirot can describe.


----------



## Eevihl (May 16, 2009)

Deadpool = win


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2009)

4th wall breaking damn it. . . but no casual viewer would get it, damn it.


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2009)

If they do it someway like the show Burn Notice it might work actually...


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 4th wall breaking damn it. . . but no casual viewer would get it, damn it.



There's been plenty of shows that do casual 4th wall humor.  The characters pause and look at the camera rather than at the other characters.

They couldn't overdo it, but then even the comics don't do a lot of it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2009)

FOX, you suck 

Just saw the wolverine movie


----------



## Quasar (May 16, 2009)

I think it was pretty good.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 16, 2009)

Me too

Fucking Dark knight raising the bar so damn high


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Quasar said:


> I think it was pretty good.



I liked the first half, well first two thirds. To me, the ending sucked.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 16, 2009)

Just read Dark Reign Young Avengers.........I hope Eli kills all these fucks. None of them interest me.


----------



## Sylar (May 17, 2009)

Too many people are crucifying Origins as "WORST MOVIE EVAR" and having seen it, not only is it actually pretty good (Dark Knight ruined comic book movies for everyone else) but its so damn hilarious that people can bitch and moan about things like Deadpool and Gambit not having bigger roles (Look at the damn title) and actually calling it worse than Dragonball. Yes THAT one.


----------



## mow (May 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 4th wall breaking damn it. . . but no casual viewer would get it, damn it.



fuck the causal viewer, this movie is for *us*!


also, thor actor  picked out"

My NaruHina faves


----------



## Eevihl (May 17, 2009)

mow said:


> fuck the causal viewer, this movie is for *us*!



This.



Because the casual think wolverine fighting Nemesis from Resident evil is cool.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Too many people are crucifying Origins as "WORST MOVIE EVAR" and having seen it, not only is it actually pretty good (Dark Knight ruined comic book movies for everyone else) but its so damn hilarious that people can bitch and moan about things like Deadpool and Gambit not having bigger roles (Look at the damn title) and actually calling it* worse than Dragonball.* Yes THAT one.


Wow... I just didn't like the ending and how he "lost" his memories.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2009)

mow said:


> also, thor actor  picked out"
> 
> Link removed



hmm not bad


----------



## mow (May 17, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Too many people are crucifying Origins as "WORST MOVIE EVAR" and having seen it, not only is it actually pretty good (Dark Knight ruined comic book movies for everyone else) but its so damn hilarious that people can bitch and moan about things like Deadpool and Gambit not having bigger roles (Look at the damn title) and actually calling it worse than Dragonball. Yes THAT one.



I know they wouldnt have bigger roles, it's called WOLVERINE becuase the focus was on motherfucking WOLVERINE.  I didnt go to the moviethinking DP and Gambit (who i honestly dont care for at all) where gonna have bigger roles. The movie wasnt called WOLVERINE AND HIS PALS: DEADPOOL & GAMBIT. It was called WOLVERINE. I can tell the difference. 

I was pissed becuase it was a shitfest of subpar popcorn munching clusterfuck. and them fucking DP was retarded. just retarded. 

and I DO call it worse than DragonBall, becuase DB has always been a sea of diaahrea, boith manga and anime, so the movie wasnt exactly going to be a display of oscar worthy acting. wolverine however, had incredible potential to be a fun, action driven with actually enjoyable performances and script, you know, kinda like spiderman maybe? or the first 2 x men movies? instead they just rammed it up our collective arses in the most annoying blegh manner ever.

so yeah, fuck Origins. fuck it and fuck everyone involved in it, except the guy who played sabertooth and wade wilson.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Too many people are crucifying Origins as "WORST MOVIE EVAR" and having seen it, not only is it actually pretty good (Dark Knight ruined comic book movies for everyone else) but its so damn hilarious that people can bitch and moan about things like Deadpool and Gambit not having bigger roles (Look at the damn title) and actually calling it worse than Dragonball. Yes THAT one.



It's not the worse movie ever. It's not.
But it's the fourth time Scott gets scoffed, Gambit did need a bigger role, and alot of the stuff they jammed there was just so FOX wouldn't loose the rights to the X-Men.
It's one step more than slightly better than X3.


----------



## mow (May 17, 2009)

I prefer to call it Xmen 3: The Deleted Scenes.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2009)

I call it the fourth wolverine movie.


----------



## mow (May 17, 2009)

3 was ABOUT THE JUGGERNAUT, BITCH!


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

Or X Men 3: Band Camp.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 17, 2009)

Norway doesn't.


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

Has Wolverine 72 been released? I have 71 (with the Old Man Logan story) and then 73, which is completely random.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2009)

No. Old Man Logan has art delays. >_>


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2009)

IMO Wolverine origins was better then the First X-men movie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

At least its no Steel or Catwoman or Elektra.


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

There was a Steel movie??!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 17, 2009)

Quasar said:


> There was a Steel movie??!



It starred Shaq O'Neil as Steel. :rofl

I thought it was great, but I was 11 at the time.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> It starred Shaq O'Neil as Steel. :rofl



Good lord his acting career sucked, between Steel and Kazaam...ugh.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 17, 2009)

Shazam? They made Shaq into Captain Marvel? Jeez... thats horrible no matter what.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Shazam? They made Shaq into Captain Marvel? Jeez... thats horrible no matter what.



He was a genie, that rapped...it was horrible trust me...

Edit woops I just realized I put shazaam instead of Kazaam my bad sorry.


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

The days of Shaqsploitation seems so long ago


----------



## Juggernaut (May 17, 2009)

mow said:


> 3 was ABOUT THE JUGGERNAUT, BITCH!



No, no it wasn't.  That wasn't Juggernaut.


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2009)

Juggernaut lost to Kitty Pryde =)


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> No, no it wasn't.  That wasn't Juggernaut.



oh come on u have nothing to be upset about, he beat the shit out of logan, got a memorable line, and was promoted alot


----------



## Bergelmir (May 17, 2009)

Vinnie Jones as the Juggernaut was great.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 18, 2009)

I'll admit it was cool seeing him crash through walls with the loud foot steps.  But he was still dressed wierd and wasn't too bright(Don't know if that's saying much outside of his comic appearances though).  Remember that fight with Wolverine?  Magneto told him to keep them away from the house.  What does he go and do?  He kicks Wolverine right into the house he was supposed to keep him out of.  There was a deleted scene where Logan's claws go right through his arm.  But they cut that.

Also, it seems Vinnie Jones isn't to proud of that role.  Someone at a bar said to him, "oh, you're that guy who played Juggernaut in X3"  Jones got mad and started a fight and got his face bloodied and lost.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]XQgwvxSrizY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

They should've hired Randy Hayes.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Oh Vinnie Jones. I guess the tough guy attitude isn't only on the football field and in movies.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> They should've hired Randy Hayes.



That...would have been interesting.  They would just need to make that foam suit alot darker.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Speakin of Randy... 
[YOUTUBE]ZjtoDMYTwLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> At least its no Steel or *Catwoman* or Elektra.



Lesbian scene that failed ftw!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

So. There apparently used to be a Kid Deadpool! 

That is either the greatest idea ever or... well, the greatest idea ever! Mojo should totally make a baby Deadpool for his show.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Vinnie Jones as the Juggernaut was great.



For just saying that specific line.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> For just saying that specific line.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECf2CEusUFU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I always wondered how she did that "phasing one floor upwards" thing


----------



## Yoshi (May 18, 2009)

Slice said:


> I always wondered how she did that "phasing one floor upwards" thing


Farting, lighter than air.


----------



## Agmaster (May 18, 2009)

She phased through gravity, obviously.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

CAN I GET A "HELL YES"







> *DAREDEVIL #500
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Penciled by MICHAEL LARK
> Additional Stories by ANN NOCENTI, DAVID AJA & OTHERS
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

hell no


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

^ because you named the thread batman reborn!


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Farting, lighter than air.



Red Bull?



Well, since her power does allow her to manipulate density, it's just principle of archimedes. She should float sooner than she should phase.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> hell no



  go fuck yourself


----------



## mow (May 18, 2009)

*104 PGS*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

mow said:


> *104 PGS*



It's gonna be mostly old shit like all of the "600 issues" have been doing. I bet is only 30 pages of new material.


----------



## Yoshi (May 18, 2009)

Is there anyone else that's not a fan of Daredevil?


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

Spider-man 600 is supposedly 104 pages of all new stuff. But it's probably unique in that.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

DD is my hands down favorite Marvel character. 

anyways Ann Nocenti was one of the best DD writers ever, but no one knows about her because she had the misfortune of coming _after_ Frank Miller.  so I don't care if its about DD eating the best ham sandwhich ever, I'll read it


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Is there anyone else that's not a fan of Daredevil?



<---- this guy.


----------



## Kore (May 18, 2009)

I hope they get a good cast for Deadpool. I can't wait to see him own.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

I'm saddened that Brubaker is off the book, because _damn_, his recent arcs are hands down better than his Cap


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Kore said:


> I hope they get a good cast for Deadpool. I can't wait to see him own.


Wo'd be his nemesis, R-Ray? 

I meant T-Ray. lol typos.


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

> DARK REIGN: THE HOOD #4 (of 5)
> Written by JEFF PARKER
> Penciled by KYLE HOTZ
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...


 holy crap it's like an actual follow up to the original mini!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wo'd be his nemesis, R-Ray?



I want Bullseye,Taskmaster, and Black Swan Personaly


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

Definitly Bullseye. Specally now that he's getting good PR.


Not taskmaster though, those two are making great strides for friendship. Specially since now they are both good...ish? Bad but good, good but bad?

One place where deadpool would be such an aaaaawesome fit, and it makes me drool and vibrate a little, is Deadpool and Bob agent of Hydra, in Secret Warriors.


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

Well it's the movie. It doesn't have to reflect who he's friends with now. 

Also BH 





> MIGHTY AVENGERS #28
> Written by DAN SLOTT
> Penciled by KHOI PHAM
> Cover by MARKO DJURDJEVIC
> ...


 Slott just owned you. Now you have to read MA.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

SONNUVABITCH


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Well it's the movie. It doesn't have to reflect who he's friends with now.
> 
> Also BH  Slott just owned you. Now you have to read MA.



Dan Slott Trolled my fandom


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 18, 2009)

I've been  meaning to ask. What the hell is with all the lanterns in everyone's sig? I'm holding off on reading GLC till Blackest night is over. I left off at the end of the Sinestro Corps war. I know about the existence of all the other colors, but what's getting everyone to make those sigs?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I've been  meaning to ask. What the hell is with all the lanterns in everyone's sig? I'm holding off on reading GLC till Blackest night is over. I left off at the end of the Sinestro Corps war. I know about the existence of all the other colors, but what's getting everyone to make those sigs?



Lil-MO being the Most Badass Mutha on the NF that's what


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

Basically M0 made his sig and it became a thing. I think people have mentioned a few times doing some kind of BN sig thingy for when it rolls around before now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> I've been  meaning to ask. What the hell is with all the lanterns in everyone's sig?* I'm holding off on reading GLC till Blackest night is over.* I left off at the end of the Sinestro Corps war.


 you disgust me. **


Blitzomaru said:


> I've been  meaning to ask. What the hell is  I know about the existence of all the other colors, but* what's getting everyone to make those sigs?*



It's all apart of me and Id's nefarious scheme to rule the world naruto forums.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's all apart of me and Id's nefarious scheme to rule the world naruto forums.



Wait i thought it was just the Comic boards!

You've been holding out on me!!!


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Basically M0 made his sig and it became a thing. I think people have mentioned a few times doing some kind of BN sig thingy for when it rolls around before now.



Yeah, M0 is behind the genius design, but bitches, I started it. Goddamn it, I don't really care about this things unless everybody else is going to


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Wait i thought it was just the Comic boards!
> 
> You've been holding out on me!!!



Yes, it's too late to stop me. I've already got a coalition of the willing. 40 nations, ready to roll son!


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

We're having fun with teh sigs. What else you gonna do with em? Also, Phoenix/Iria joined so now the movement has major gravitas, lol.

Kilowog: hell yes!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> you disgust me. **
> 
> It's all apart of me and Id's nefarious scheme to rule the world naruto forums.



It's gonna be epic when me and my Deadly Alliance overthrow you gaiz and take all your bases


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Too late, this morning I was in your base killing all your dudes.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

What no one knows is that this was all part of my plan. 

Everything you're doing is what I want. 

How does that make you feel?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Too late, this morning I was in your base killing all your dudes.



Did you find Weapon O? If you didn't then I got bad news for you......


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Sylar said:


> What no one knows is that this was all part of my plan.
> 
> Everything you're doing is what I want.
> 
> How does that make you feel?



 dirty


----------



## Agmaster (May 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It's gonna be epic when me and my Deadly Alliance overthrow you gaiz and take all your bases


You know...you could just include m0 in the alliance.  Just saying.  Less work all around.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

Good thinking Agmaster. That way I can destroy them all from the inside.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Sylar said:


> What no one knows is that this was all part of my plan.
> 
> Everything you're doing is what I want.
> 
> How does that make you feel?



I live to serve oh mighty sylar...Not!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> You know...you could just include m0 in the alliance.  Just saying.  Less work all around.





LIL_M0 said:


> Good thinking Agmaster. That way I can destroy them all from the inside.



You can try. As long as I have WeaponO and that infant that I'm splicing with Dragon DNA, I fear no man's betrayal


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I live to serve oh mighty sylar...Not!!



Your act of defiance was known, planned for, and only serves to further my own plans.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 18, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Your act of defiance was known, planned for, and only serves to further my own plans. [/QUOTE


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

/me watches from the sidelines for you to kill each other so I can rez you and make you mah slave


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

Juggalo plots not knowing that I'm the one who's pulling his strings.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Juggalo plots not knowing that I'm the one who's pulling his strings.



My God, is there anything that you don't have in your plans?


----------



## shit (May 18, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Juggalo plots not knowing that I'm the one who's pulling his strings.



How'd you plan for me? I just introd two weeks ago!


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

Who do you think made you intro yourself? 

DANCE PUPPETS DANCE!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

Gentlemen....I think we now know who the real enemy is.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Well it's the movie. It doesn't have to reflect who he's friends with now.
> 
> Also BH  Slott just owned you. Now you have to read MA.



...why? Its not like they're going to find Wanda, probably just find out Loki is screwing with them. Still a 'meh' book.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:
			
		

> Gentlemen....I think we now know who the real enemy is.



You realize I _let_ you know for a reason.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> You realize I _let_ you know for a reason.



Oh sir! What shall you do when this wicked web of scheming that you've woven produces a venomous spider that will devour you whole!?

In other words, keep _letting _ these things happen and we're gonna end your Dark Reign plots the hard way.

I love not making sense


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

There's an endgame of course. I wonder if you'll be around to see it... :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I love not making sense


spatula


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

It is a funny word.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Ive figured out Sylars plan...He wants us to beat him so he can make us stronger....or he wants to summon Chuck noris to rule with a n iron fist ....i need to go back and check my math...


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

Be sure to carry the 3s. 

Otherwise you'll think my plan will involve flying robotic walruses. And that's simply ridiculous.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> There's an endgame of course. I wonder if you'll be around to see it... :ho


We Immortals don't tend to go anywhere



LIL_M0 said:


> spatula



I'm reporting you


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> It is a funny word.



almost up there with gumbercules.


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

Or pancreas.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm reporting you



 **


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> **



Be lucky I have better things to do Like trying to give George St. Pierre an Iron Fist


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Be sure to carry the 3s.
> 
> *Otherwise you'll think my plan will involve flying robotic walruses. And that's simply ridiculous.*



Maybe that is what u want me to think!

 I am on to u!


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

OR ARE YOU??? :ho


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> OR ARE YOU??? :ho



I am a Fucking Red lantern that means i Got Gory Fortune teller powers

The Universe will reveal it all to me!

i just need a sacrifice... Hey Ghost come here


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I am a Fucking Red lantern that means i Got Gory Fortune teller powers
> 
> The Universe will reveal it all to me!
> 
> i just need a sacrifice... Hey Ghost come here



THar's only two of us

Sacrifice a green....there's like forty of them on NF


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> THar's only two of us
> 
> Sacrifice a green....there's like forty of them on NF



if ur trying to build a house u don't use the Cheap material 

But i suppose if i use 2 of them they might equal into one of You


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> if ur trying to build a house u don't use the Cheap material
> 
> But i suppose if i use 2 of them they might equal into one of You



Get the whole Corps just to be safe


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My God, is there anything that you don't have in your plans?





:graplinghook away


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

Sooooooo how bout them Young Avengers?


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

hey guys, those rumors of Pak coming back to Hulk are true :WOW and he's bringing Van Lente with him :WOW

bad news, Loeb's Hulk will still continue


----------



## mow (May 19, 2009)

but at least we'll have a good hulk, an good hulk is the only hulk that counts

Rulk can continue in his own 4chan/blender-verse

So, to summaries:


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Why can't they just get rid of Loeb's Hulk? 

Oh right, it sells well


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

also it apparently entertained a bunch of dying luekemia patients and spawned a few touching moments


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

it did what now? 

Also I wonder if the 'reborn' event could be referring to the original human torch, because according to one of the solicits from marvel he's back this summer. At least, if I'm reading this 'summer events' solicit correctly.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also it apparently entertained a bunch of dying luekemia patients and spawned a few touching moments



No, no, you're mistaken.. It touched them down there, and it gave them terminal leukemia in a few moments.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Sooooooo how bout them Young Avengers?



I don't know, but there best be some asswhoopin...

Thing is, this melter tool seems pretty hax..


----------



## Juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

I was really hoping that Loebs Hulk wouldn't spill over into other titles.  Maybe other writers will make him tolerable.

Chimichanga


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

No Thor makes me sad. No cap either, but I assume reborn has something to do with captain america.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

No Thor?

But I want some DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## NeoDMC (May 19, 2009)

Well it was only a matter of time. The last Nomad got killed so he even has a new identity should he refuse to take CA from Bucky.

And then Bucky will be killed again and Captain America will be back to where we were 3 years ago.

Yay for progress.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

friend

Here


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

I was just about to mention that.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Ouch

Captain  Brittan just dosent sell any more


----------



## mow (May 19, 2009)

oh man, that's just fucking bullshit. why does this ALWAYS happen to the best books? =/

the fans can go munch on a horse's scrotum. honestly, when crap like Rulk sells more than the Irredeemable Ant-man and Cap Britain, the majority of "fans" are obviously worthless.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 19, 2009)

I knew it wasn't going to last. Too much win outside of Amercia. And it had Blade in this main cast.

Blade.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

There's just no room for new characters, or the less 'mainstream' ones.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

Wooo!

Juggernauts rampaging his way into MUA 2!


Edit:  Wrong topic.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Wooo!
> 
> Juggernauts rampaging his way into MUA 2!
> 
> ...



Baddest Mutha F***er In the World!


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

> I knew it wasn't going to last. Too much win outside of Amercia. And it had Blade in this main cast.
> 
> Blade.


hey.  Cornell actually made Blade cool.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> hey.  Cornell actually made Blade cool.



Yeah but Blade is Marvel Editorials most hated character. As far as they are concerned, having Blade in more than a 2-part story arc is liable to have your book up for cancellation.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

> *REBORN #2 (of 5)
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Pencils by BRYAN HITCH
> Cover by JOHN CASSADAY*
> ...







> *THE MARVELS PROJECT #1 (of 8)
> Written by ED BRUBAKER
> Pencils & Cover by STEVE EPTING
> Variant Cover by GERALD PAREL
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Is that the Hulk as a russian circus strongman?


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

someone read all of it and tell me if it's worth it later on


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Is that the Hulk as a russian circus strongman?


why the hell not?  you have something against circus people? 


Banhammer said:


> someone read all of it and tell me if it's worth it later on


dude, it's by Ed Brubaker and Steve Eptings. of course its going to be awesome


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Well I can't take any Hulk who has a part and a 'stache seriously. That is just funny no matter how straight you play it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

I hardly look at authors of books I don't follow



Kilowog said:


> friend
> 
> If Hinata decided to give up on Naruto?


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Well I can't take any Hulk who has a part and a 'stache seriously. That is just funny no matter how straight you play it.



Yeah wtf is that about.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

HIV

"Then writer Paul Jenkins and penciller Andres Guinaldo take over the book, which is retitled Son of Hulk with issue #13 and launches a tremendous new storyline that no one's gonna see coming." 

Sounds to me like Hulk has a second son.

also they're making hulk 600 relevant to 601, that is really unfortunate.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

I hope he is in a wheel chair.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

uh... who?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> friend
> 
> EVERYONE should see this



Good riddance. That shit sucked anyways. Dracula on the moon... *scoffs*


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

I agree with M0. I mean when you start taking plots from a freaking webcomic (Dr. Mcninja for those not in the know) you need to stop trying.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

I hope you're kidding


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I agree with M0. I mean when you start taking plots from a freaking webcomic (Dr. Mcninja for those not in the know) you need to stop trying.



​


----------



## shit (May 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

maybe it was just my european humor growing


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

ET Banghandi has a strange sense of humor. 


lol ET Banghandi


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I agree with M0. I mean when you start taking plots from a freaking webcomic (Dr. Mcninja for those not in the know) you need to stop trying.


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> ET Banghandi has a strange sense of humor.
> 
> 
> lol ET Banghandi



Ban Home! Through Passive Agression!


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2009)

The truth hurts.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> uh... who?



Hulk's child.
:ho


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

hulk's child, wolverine's child, capitan america's child, ciclop's child, tony's bastards, honestly, why does everyone think giving them kids is such a good idea?
Super-condoms anyone?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2009)

hulk'swife is betty banner right?

they may have a ton of kids but one thing is true.. they all suck as dads.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Captain America has a kid? 

Bruce was married to Betty but she died. Hulk's son Skaar is by way of Caiera (sp?) from Planet Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Good riddance. That shit sucked anyways. Dracula on the moon... *scoffs*




 

this post is so stupid I'm dumbfounded

edit: but then agai nyou also dislike DD and Herc, so your opinion on Marvel matters less than Glenn Beck's opinion on naything


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> hulk's child, wolverine's child, capitan america's child, ciclop's child, tony's bastards, honestly, why does everyone think giving them kids is such a good idea?
> Super-condoms anyone?



Well Super people have super cum. It overrides condoms.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> this post is so stupid I'm dumbfounded
> 
> edit: but then agai nyou also dislike DD and Herc, so your opinion on Marvel matters less than Glenn Beck's opinion on naything



I _think_ he's kidding. But you never know, he still hasn't read All Star Superman


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Captain America has a kid?
> 
> Bruce was married to Betty but she died. Hulk's son Skaar is by way of Caiera (sp?) from Planet Hulk.



WHAAT?! But how could they?

I dont get it.. they want em to have children but they just kill their wives wtf?
Do they want their hero's to be ilegitimate fathers?
How irresponsibles! what kind of example are they giving these days...


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> WHAAT?! But how could they?
> 
> I dont get it.. they want em to have children but they just kill their wives wtf?
> Do they want their hero's to be ilegitimate fathers?
> How irresponsibles! what kind of example are they giving these days...



It's because everyone saw Spider-Man lose his child and how awesome of a dad he was. 

He should just adopt the Scarlet Bros.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Sooooooo how bout them Young Avengers?


They pwn


Othrys12 said:


> Well I can't take any Hulk who has a part and a 'stache seriously. That is just funny no matter how straight you play it.


I'd hit it.



Banhammer said:


> hulk's child, wolverine's child, capitan america's child, ciclop's child, tony's bastards, honestly, why does everyone think giving them kids is such a good idea?
> Super-condoms anyone?



Iron Man and Cap have kids? I hope not. I don't want anyone trying to take the mantle when it's Eli's time to be Captain America


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> It's because everyone saw Spider-Man lose his child and how awesome of a dad he was.
> 
> He should just adopt the Scarlet Bros.



wowowow, how and whent did that happen?
didnt he adopt a little girl?


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2009)

first it was the abortion, then it was the child that never was thanks to the devil...


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2009)

Millar is off of Fantastic Four


HAPPY DANCE


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> first it was the abortion, then it was the child that never was thanks to the devil...



omg.... Marvel is really evil.
srsly , how could they do that do spider-man?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

If Fantastic Four was canceled I'd happy dance.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2009)

the good runs severly outweigh the crap of the bad runs


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2009)

BETA RAY BILL: GODHUNTER #3 (of 3)
Written by KIERON GILLEN
Art by KANO
Cover by PATRICK ZIRCHER
Beta Ray Bill has stalked his prey across the universe...driven to punish the ever-feared Galactus. Now, with the Planet-Eater on his knees, Bill discovers he has one final, brutal price to pay. In an apocalyptic battle to decide the fate of world upon world, can Bill make this ultimate sacrifice?!
32 PGS./Rated T+ ...$3.99


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

I thought that this was kinda neat.


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

What ARE some good Fantastic Four runs? I don't think I've ever read it, though I probably will start with Hickman writing.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2009)

Claremont
Kirby/Lee
Simonson
Dark Reign: FF


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> BETA RAY BILL: GODHUNTER #3 (of 3)
> Written by KIERON GILLEN
> Art by KANO
> Cover by PATRICK ZIRCHER
> ...



So does this mean Abraxas is coming back again...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

SO I just finished World War Hulk........

They should've called that thing "Hulk Rapes the Marvel Universe."

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> SO I just finished World War Hulk........
> 
> They should've called that thing "Hulk Rapes the Marvel Universe."
> 
> I enjoyed it.



i liked it to but its ultimately had no impact on the MU what so ever

"Hulk and his Impotent rage" is a better title


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i liked it to but its ultimately had no impact on the MU what so ever
> 
> "Hulk and his Impotent rage" is a better title



I wish it was like 7x longer. Seeing him shake off full power Optic Blast and what was damn near a Big Bang Attack when Storm and Human Torch teamed up on his ass. 

The whole time I was like "Kick thar asses Hulk!


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

I wish it'd been drawn by someone other than John Romita jr.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wish it was like 7x longer. Seeing him shake off full power Optic Blast and what was damn near a Big Bang Attack when Storm and Human Torch teamed up on his ass.
> 
> The whole time I was like "Kick thar asses Hulk!



Me too

and how awesome are the Warbound


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I wish it'd been drawn by someone other than John Romita jr.



I thought his art worked well especially for the Hulk vs. Sentry brawl in the last issue


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I wish it'd been drawn by someone other than John Romita jr.



Me too, I hate JRJR.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Me too
> 
> and how awesome are the Warbound



The *Insert Name Here* Smash! jokes got a little annoying though.

ANd tell me I wasn't the only one who marked out when he made Reed fight Stark

And Stark should've died in it. We had the perfect storyline to get rid of that shithead for good and Marvel blew it.


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2009)

lol

mindless Stark hate


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

depends on what "marked out" means. :ho


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I thought his art worked well especially for the Hulk vs. Sentry brawl in the last issue



yes, actually, it did. That was one of the few times I really liked his art. It's great for stuff like that, but i really dislike his character work, which is certainly no good for the 'epic splash pages' you'd think would be key to a 'popcorn flick' event like WWH

also Stark haters can go fuck themselves


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> depends on what "marked out" means. :ho



its a wrestling term for....well this :WOW


the best thing about WWH is it gave us the best Cover ever

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

I respect JRJR if only because his artwork continually evolves and changes.  his artwork now is vastly different from his stuff in the past.

also gotta reiterate that hulk vs sentry drawn by JRJR was fantastioc


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> depends on what "marked out" means. :ho



Hmmm, ok. Marking out is wrestling term. Whenever fans(especially "Smarks" like me who consider ourselves in the know of the inner workings of wrestling) just loose their minds and go insane with joy over a certain event/person/whatever.

Example:

Your watching wrestling and all of sudden you hear the theme for your favorite wrestler and you go "OMG UNDERTAKER W00T!!!" and throw all your intelligence out the window and become a fanboy.

I suck at explaining. If it doesn't make sense.....ask Zen to explain it. He might be better at it than me.

EDIT: Zen stole my glory once again. RAGE


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Claremont
> Kirby/Lee
> Simonson
> Dark Reign: FF



Mark Waid
John Byrne


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Zen-aku said:
> 
> 
> > its a wrestling term for....well this :WOW
> ...



I definitely marked out then :WOW


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

I absolutely don't think he's a bad artist in any sense. He's outstanding at depicting action and motion and all of that. I just wish he'd put some more detail into the actual figures.

edit: JRJR that is.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

My feelings for Stark is the same way most people on this board seem to feel about Pym.


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2009)

yes but I do not understand the reasoning


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

I'm sure it's Civil War. That's the only reason anyone dislikes him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> yes but I do not understand the reasoning



Reasoning? Since when did you need a reason to hate someone/something?


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2009)

since ever


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My feelings for Stark is the same way most people on this board seem to feel about Pym.



which is the same way I feel about Krypto. 

reason: because he's fuckin lame.


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

Since you came to the forums and talked about it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My feelings for Stark is the same way most people on this board seem to feel about Pym.





its like your my long lost brother

Stark is an ass hole and he has always been one, any time he gets his ass kicked/ called out makes me happy


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

that's not proper marking out,

 instead of being like "" you should've been like. ":WOW"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> that's not proper marking out,
> 
> instead of being like "" you should've been like. ":WOW"



**


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> that's not proper marking out,
> 
> instead of being like "" you should've been like.:WOW ""



No

:WOW is reserved for this


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> No
> 
> :WOW is reserved for this



Lol. When that happened I was like "SHIT JUST GOT REAL SON!!!"

And fyi yes, I did yell that.


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

hm, what is that from specifically. I feel like I've seen it before.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> hm, what is that from specifically. I feel like I've seen it before.



That's from the final battle in Civil War where Namor and his gang of merry men come to help out the resistance.

Another mark out moment was when they realize that Pym was really our dear friend Hulkling.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That's from the final battle in Civil War where Namor and his gang of merry men come to help out the resistance.
> 
> Another mark out moment was when they realize that Pym was really our dear friend Hulkling.



i swear u can hear the fear in stark's voice


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i swear u can hear the fear in stark's voice



ANd that  look on Reed's face is priceless. 

And despite me not being a huge fan of his(kinda indifferent about him really) Cap owning ass was awesome. Of course I came buckets when he raped Iron Man, but when he just laid that whooping on Punisher......Priceless.

Actually, upon re-reading the last two issues, all Reed did was go  for the rest of the series. Or go  when he got blasted.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> ANd that  look on Reed's face is priceless.
> 
> And despite me not being a huge fan of his(kinda indifferent about him really) Cap owning ass was awesome. Of course I came buckets when he raped Iron Man, but when he just laid that whooping on Punisher......Priceless.
> 
> Actually, upon re-reading the last two issues, all Reed did was go  for the rest of the series. Or go  when he got blasted.



Spiderman pwning his ass made me 

i was indifferent towords cap too till i read Civil war, i was to late to realize he is probably the greatest super hero ever


----------



## shit (May 20, 2009)

Stark is awesome.  He only looks shitty now because he's been hanging out with Reed Richards far too much.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> Stark is awesome.  He only looks shitty now because he's been hanging out with Reed Richards far too much.





Seriously man, Reed is pretty damn useless imho. I only really see him in major events, and the stuff he does there can easily be done by a Pym/Stark type douchebag, so I don't see his usefullness.


----------



## shit (May 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Seriously man, Reed is pretty damn useless imho. I only really see him in major events, and the stuff he does there can easily be done by a Pym/Stark type douchebag, so I don't see his usefullness.



I didn't mean Stark looked shitty in comparison. I meant he looked shitty by association to Richards' shittiness.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I didn't mean Stark looked shitty in comparison. I meant he looked shitty by association to Richards' shittiness.



I know what you meant, I was just stating my feelings on Reed

Did this board get littered with those "I'm With....." Civil War sigs? Those things were epic.


----------



## mow (May 20, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> What ARE some good Fantastic Four runs? I don't think I've ever read it, though I probably will start with Hickman writing.



Morrison's 1234 (though not a run) is incredibly good.


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Mark Waid
> John Byrne



I found the Waid run really hit and miss


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

"REBORN #1, by Ed Brubaker and Bryan Hitch, will be receiving nationwide press on 6/15, possibly on par with the media coverage we received during Civil War.

However, this means that the solicit and covers for Reborn #1 cannot be shown before the FOC of 6/11. Marvel will do everything possible to ensure an overprint is on hand to counter huge anticipated demand, but the incentives below and qualifying for free variants will only be available for orders placed before FOC"


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> which is the same way I feel about Krypto.
> 
> reason: because he's fuckin lame.



he was awesome in the Atlas arc


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

shitty marvel week


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> shitty marvel week



this makes up for it


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

almost... The Richards kids better be epic


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he was awesome* DC tried to force him upon us* in the Atlas arc



I know.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

no, that was Robinson's decision entirely to show Krypto's merit in the Superman family by having him fight a villain awesomely while being shot by a magical military sattellite several times.

I did have some issue with the whole "this is your dog" scene with Superman, that felt a bit much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

calling it "a bit much" doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

I conceed that fact.  but that doesn't change the fact that Krypto is the best boy ever, yes he is, yes he is, yes he is :ho 

but then again, Robinson's first arc in general was filled with missteps, I'm just glad he _eventually_ gained his footing


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> shitty marvel week



CAPTAIN AMERICA #50	
DARK REIGN: ELEKTRA #02


----------



## Sylar (May 20, 2009)

Didn't Elektra 2 come out awhile ago?


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Didn't Elektra 2 come out awhile ago?



this


Also, Pet Avengers could have almost saved the week, if not for the fail poodle.
I now have to decide  wether or not Lockjaw just not going to fetch Kitty s fail or win.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 20, 2009)

just read Wolverine: Weapon X #2

Jason Arron is God...that is all



Edit: opponent move


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Didn't Elektra 2 come out awhile ago?



not the minutemen scans Yes.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2009)

Agent of Atlas was good. Two or three more and the week is saved.


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

2 or 3 more what? saved from what? 

But yeah Agents of Atlas was good.


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

Make your favorite OMD joke!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> shitty marvel week



Pet Avengers says otherwise


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

Cap 50 was ok. I liked the little cap history backup thingy's artwork.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Make your favorite OMD joke!



HIL-AR-I-OUS.


----------



## mow (May 21, 2009)

bit of an aged question: have they addressed what happened to the gems divided amongst the Illuminati yet? or did marvel editorial conveniently let it slip out of their mind


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Lockjaw and the pet avengers are apparently searching for them, that's all i know


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Here's a fun game:

Download Hulk 12. Read it. If by the end you have not broken your computer or stabbed someone to death, congratulations, you win! I read a review of it that basically said Loeb's transgressions were worse than ever in this issue, which made me so curious that I DLed it. And boy did they not lie, it is pretty fucking awful.


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2009)

You see, doing stupid shit like that causes you to give yourself over to rage.


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

I actually think it's kind of hilarious how bad it is.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

What did Loeb do this time?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

Absorb Power Cosmic,


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

...really? Because thats... :rofl I wonder how fanboys will defend this result.


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Oh that is nothing. To kick things off, not only does red hulk randomly pull this absorbing power out of his ass, but he decapitates Terrax (yes, his teammate, he decided to take on everyone) and then snapped the Silver Surfer's neck. And that's just the beginning.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

Hummm. Now I don't know whether to be horrified or laughing on my ass. Eh. Glad I don't read the book. My stress levels will stay low.


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Who does? This is the first issue I read and it is indeed hilariously horrifying.


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2009)

You know....I don't know if you're joking.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> *Who does?* This is the first issue I read and it is indeed hilariously horrifying.



Aren't sales high for the book or something? I assume thats why Loeb hasn't been thrown off yet.


On another note, I just found out Captain Britain & MI13 got axed. Why does Marvel like to torture me so?  Seems like the good books never stay.


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

I'm not joking, and the fact that Hulk is indeed one of Marvel's best selling books while Captain Britain just got canceled... it fills me with GREAT RAGE


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Aren't sales high for the book or something? I assume thats why Loeb hasn't been thrown off yet.
> 
> 
> On another note, I just found out Captain Britain & MI13 got axed. Why does Marvel like to torture me so?  Seems like the good books never stay.


On the other hand, let's go read some books with Wolverine in them.


----------



## shit (May 21, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Oh that is nothing. To kick things off, not only does red hulk randomly pull this absorbing power out of his ass, but he decapitates Terrax (yes, his teammate, he decided to take on everyone) and then snapped the Silver Surfer's neck. And that's just the beginning.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

So what did you guys think of FF4? Doom's master is interesting enough(and certainly voiced some of the complaints I've had with Doom), but Doom got punked yet again. Meh.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> You see, doing stupid shit like that causes you to give yourself over to rage.


 Hmmm, I think I need to officially endorse this comic



Othrys12 said:


> I'm not joking, and the fact that Hulk is indeed one of Marvel's best selling books while Captain Britain just got canceled... it fills me with GREAT RAGE



YES!! LET THE RAGE FILL YOOOOOUUUU!!!

I'm glad I don't read Hulk


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So what did you guys think of FF4? Doom's master is interesting enough(and certainly voiced some of the complaints I've had with Doom), but Doom got punked yet again. Meh.



Guy thinks a little fire is going to put Victor down, he must be new to the Universe


----------



## Gooba (May 21, 2009)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2009)

Millar's only got 3 more issues thank the lord


----------



## mow (May 21, 2009)

or maybe by the pace Rulk is selling at, it's just one person buying all the copies, with the intention of burning them and creating his Red Lantern power battery.

at least i would


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So what did you guys think of FF4? Doom's master is interesting enough(and certainly voiced some of the complaints I've had with Doom), but Doom got punked yet again. Meh.



Whatever, cliffhanger is cliffhanger and a character like Doom can't die. He can't even die temporarily right now since he's so involved in Dark Reign.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

Agents of Atlas was awesome

DR: FF was fucking awesome


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I found the Waid run really hit and miss



but when it hit, it was glorious


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

FF didn't please in some ways, but it really satisfied me in others


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Millar's only got 3 more issues thank the lord



what's even better is that Hickman is his replacement.  DR: FF is just great.  he's writes the characters well, took advantage of some crap Millar came up with and made it cool, and he writes great banter and cosmic style stuff.

also the artist is Dale Eaglesham, who was awesome in JSA


solicit for his first issue on the title



> *FANTASTIC FOUR # 570
> WRITER: Jonathan Hickman
> PENCILS: Dale Eaglesham
> COVER BY: Alan Davis*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

I read this...





> See what happens when Reed Richards tries to SOLVE EVERYTHING.


... and thought about every arc of Ultimate FF.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

the way Hickman is writting him is nothing like _that_ retarded howler monkey


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 21, 2009)

Rulk on a surfboard....
More like Rulk killing everybody in his way until he gets to Galactus. Imagine if Loeb had written that encounter otherwise


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

I only "read" Hulk for the mini-marvel back-up. It was hilarious.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

oooh I wat to read the mini marvels


----------



## Quasar (May 21, 2009)

GOD!!! RED HULK MAKES ME MAD


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Is there a mini Marvels back-up for every issue of Rulk? This is the second one I've seen, the first being Hulk: Art Class.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

Son of hulk Explained why Hulk is Stupid again


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, and I bet Loeb is very grateful.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

why is that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

In Skaar, they did what Loeb hasn't: explained why Hulk is "dumb hulk". He's, as best as he can, repressing his anger so that the "Green Scar" (intelligent) persona won't come back.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

And of corse, Loeb is taking credit for it...

Also, repressing intelect? The fuck? Pain of loss dosen't work that way.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Not repressing intellect, repressing anger... well I guess it'd be easier to post the pic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

and reed racks up psichology to his arsenal


----------



## Eevihl (May 21, 2009)

Something needs to pwn Hulk.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> and reed racks up psichology to his arsenal



He also racks up more hate on the Lil' Mo scale! [/red lantern]


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Not as good an explanation as 'everything happening in Hulk was actually an alternate reality' but I will settle for it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Not as good an explanation as 'everything happening in Hulk was actually an alternate reality' but I will settle for it.



What he said.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2009)

Can't argue lojic


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Can't argue *lojic*



BROKENBROKENBROKEN


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2009)

at least outside of Hulk RHulk hasn't appeared yet


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> at least outside of Hulk RHulk hasn't appeared yet



he showed up in wolverine

iam gonna wait until some one Who is not LOEB writes the Rulk before i hate him completely


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> he showed up in wolverine
> 
> iam gonna wait until some one Who is not LOEB writes the Rulk before i hate him completely



Your only saying that because he'd make the perfect recruit


----------



## Deviate (May 22, 2009)

Is it me or did Ed Mcguinness get Liefeld to draw Rulk's feet?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2009)

...:rofl Rulk is doing a onehanded Kamehameha! Bwahahahahaha! I might have to read the issue for the lulz after all.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...:rofl Rulk is doing a onehanded Kamehameha! Bwahahahahaha! I might have to read the issue for the lulz after all.



Please don't tell me that's Silver Surfer's board


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Oh it is. Red Hulk kills Hulk in the weird competition thing, then decides to just take on everyone, including his teammates. He basically kills everyone except Galactus, who threatens that he's coming to devour earth since he's lost his heralds. The Grandmaster, for some reason, feels that Galactus going after earth is a threat to the whole universe, so he brings everyone back to life. This makes Red Hulk mad, so of course R. Hulk kills the grandmaster.

...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Oh it is. Red Hulk kills Hulk in the weird competition thing, then decides to just take on everyone, including his teammates. He basically kills everyone except Galactus, who threatens that he's coming to devour earth since he's lost his heralds. The Grandmaster, for some reason, feels that Galactus going after earth is a threat to the whole universe, so he brings everyone back to life. This makes Red Hulk mad, so of course R. Hulk kills the grandmaster.
> 
> ...



Poor Surfer. First the Black Panther debacle now this


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> First the Black Panther debacle



Do I even want to know?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Do I even want to know?



I'm not clear on the details, but I know Hudlin had T' Challa do something he shouldn't have been able to do to Surfer, I wanna say he put him in a chokehold or something like that. I know people were pissed about it though.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm not clear on the details, but I know Hudlin had T' Challa do something he shouldn't have been able to do to Surfer, I wanna say he put him in a chokehold or something like that. I know people were pissed about it though.



I REMEMBER THAT SHIT! Hudlin & Loeb


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I REMEMBER THAT SHIT! Hudlin & Loeb



What exactly happened? I'm a bit fuzzy on the details.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What exactly happened? I'm a bit fuzzy on the details.



BP put Sufer in the Armbar, and couldn't break it , cause supposedly with his humanoid shape it was imposable to break out of


----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2009)

Oh those were good times. I remember the internet outrage that resulted from that. Black Panther put Silver Surfer in an armlock.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> BP put Sufer in the Armbar, and couldn't break it , cause supposedly with his humanoid shape it was imposable to break out of



Poor Surfer

Just saw Red Hulk go cosmic............


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Is it just me or are we always the last ones up posting here?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Is it just me or are we always the last ones up posting here?



We are. I really shouldn't be up as I have work tomorrow and it's 2:00 AM, but fuck work! We talkin funnies bish


----------



## shit (May 22, 2009)

I'm here. >.> But I have nothing to contribute.

Nice sig, Othrys.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

I'm glad we're getting a new writer for BP. I hate how Hudlin made characters that had no prior pre-judice like actions come off as bigots. (even if Star was one of them) It's kinda how in JLA recently Oracle claimed people weren't following Black Canary because she;s a woman -__-


----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2009)

Speaking of Black Panther, who is the new BP? I haven't been following the series at all.


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> I'm here. >.> But I have nothing to contribute.
> 
> Nice sig, Othrys.


Thanks. It took a little extra work cus there aren't any human blue lanterns. That's actually some random lantern from GL 12: 

Also messed with my face to make it look all comic bookie

edit: by far the hardest part though was getting that damn symbol on the chest.


----------



## shit (May 22, 2009)

I'm looking forward to BP being less of a blacksploitation comic myself. BP's too good for Hudlin.

Then again, the only Marvel characters not too good for their writers are Cap America, DD, Old Man Logan, and Ultimate Spiderman.


----------



## shit (May 22, 2009)

Othrys, nice! I'm so glad I didn't have to work to get mine.  It would've come out so awful if I did it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm glad we're getting a new writer for BP. I hate how Hudlin made characters that had no prior pre-judice like actions come off as bigots. (even if Star was one of them) It's kinda how in JLA recently Oracle claimed people weren't following Black Canary because she;s a woman -__-



What do you Expect Hudlin belongs to BET


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Also, just read Thunderbolts, and oh my god it is so much better when Diggle isn't trying to just make it a weak Deadpool book.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Speaking of Black Panther, who is the new BP? I haven't been following the series at all.


His sister. As of the last issue though, the Panther God denied her the title of Black Panther because she wanted it for the wrong reasons. And since T'Challa appears to be closer to recovering every issue, I dunno how long(if ever) his sister will have the mantle


Zen-aku said:


> What do you Expect Hudlin belongs to BET



Fuck BET


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> His sister. As of the last issue though, the Panther God denied her the title of Black Panther because she wanted it for the wrong reasons. And since T'Challa appears to be closer to recovering every issue, I dunno how long(if ever) his sister will have the mantle
> 
> 
> Fuck BET





I stillllll cant believe what they did to storm


----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> His sister. As of the last issue though, the Panther God denied her the title of Black Panther because she wanted it for the wrong reasons. And since T'Challa appears to be closer to recovering every issue, I dunno how long(if ever) his sister will have the mantle
> 
> 
> Fuck BET



T'Challa isn't dead? Huh. I figured thats why he was replaced.

And whats BET?


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

I kinda wonder about you Bergelmir. You said you didn't know what lol meant until college either didnt you? Link removed


----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2009)

Ah, its a TV channel. I'm not big on TV, prefer books and such. Japanese crack shows have burned me dry. So I don't know jack about television shows, unless its the SciFi channel or Discovery.

Man, I miss SciFi. Eureka and BSG were such good shows. 



On topic: Thor is awesome. 


EDIT: Meh. I just realized after this post. I'm a freaking hermit.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

any one else read wolverine: weapon X?


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Ah, its a TV channel. I'm not big on TV, prefer books and such. Japanese crack shows have burned me dry. So I don't know jack about television shows, unless its the SciFi channel or Discovery.
> 
> Man, I miss SciFi. Eureka and BSG were such good shows.
> 
> ...


Well you're not alone on the tv thing, this past year I've only watched one show on television, and it got canceled


----------



## Bergelmir (May 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Well you're not alone on the tv thing, this past year I've only watched one show on television, and it got canceled



What really annoys me is when shows get canceled right when you start them. That happened when I discovered The 4400. Saw an ep or two of season 4. Got and watched all of seasons. Then the show was canceled two days later. Bah, I tell you. BAH! [/red lantern]



Zen-aku said:


> any one else read wolverine: weapon X?


I like it. Although the wolverine clones are...cute. Because they're trying just so hard to be badass.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

BET is the devil


----------



## Sylar (May 22, 2009)

Hudlin, Loeb, Liefield, and Turtleman.

Terrible artists and writers or a plot by DC to sabotage Marvel? You be the judge.


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

Going with terrible


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

I say both.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2009)

So with a few exceptions right now DC is better than Marvel so i say sabotage!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

iam gonna say terrible cause, DC has to put its own house in order before messing with marvel


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2009)

Whaaaaat?

Vertigo dosen't count.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 22, 2009)

Still haven't received my weapon x in the mail


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> So with a few exceptions right now DC is better than Marvel so i say sabotage!



those few exceptions you speak of are pretty damn great however


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

its not like DC isn't putting out any thing crappy at the moment COUGHFlashCOUGH


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

rebirth isn't bad. DC's real weakness seems to be team books- JLA, titans, teen titans all blow, JSA depends.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> rebirth isn't bad. DC's real weakness seems to be team books- JLA, titans, teen titans all blow, JSA depends.



Rebirth has been boring and the Flash Series has for the last year or 2 been one big poorly Executed


----------



## Petes12 (May 22, 2009)

I guess it's a bit slow but I enjoy Geoff's writing and I like to see the origin stuff for Allen.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I guess it's a bit slow but I enjoy Geoff's writing and I like to see the origin stuff for Allen.



i like Geoff too but his magic touch isn't working on Flash


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2009)

MARVEL THREAD


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

Wolverine Weapon X: ok, not great, gonna drop this, the regular one-shots are enough for me with this sort of thing

Fantastic Force: very neat book, I'll prolly continue with this, the characters from the future are a nice angle, but really logan and prof hulk are the main attractions, don't know about these sisters they're facing yet and they may blow the book but we'll see

Punisher: Castle action was excellent, I'm worried about Hood's resurrection powers, and these guys he's rezzing are really f'ing obscure, tho as a BC member I'm obligated to look fondly upon this behavior

Agents of Atlas: tied for best book of the week, I'm sure everyone's read it, only worried that it may top out here and the story may become cheapened by the writer's lust for guest stars

Thunderbolts: picking back up very nicely, prolly best issue of series so far, great developments I think

DR Fantastic Four: everything about this book is excellent, tied for best of the week, making the F4 interesting to me is so impressive, greatly looking forward to next issue, Reed again shown to be the villain we all know he is

Amazing Spiderman: finally this series is getting relevant, these new writers are such a blessing, I'm looking forward to Spiderman again holy shit

Wolverine Noir: nice series but it's feeling pretty rushed, tho I guess it's best if this goes quickly rather than drags, I like how it's not as bogged down in fancy narrative as the other Noirs and rather uses character dialogue to move the story


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> BET is the devil



Agreed, and as a black man it hurts me to say that

Didn't really care for Skaar prior to this new series starting up. I liked this. I want more now.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

I don't think it's a 'lust' for guest stars with AoA. The fact is that it's a team of people nobody really knows. So bringing in the new avengers and namor are a good way to get people interested. And the Namor thing is a very natural progression of the plot. Can't complain about the way the NA were written either.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

It's a very well written book, and it really shined this week. But before NA was Sentry and Norman and Wolverine and Captain America and probably others I'm forgetting. Quite a lot for being only five issues into it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

The whole story is about fighting Norman though. And cap is there for one issue that immediately leads into him bringing the NA onboard, so to me, that's just one thing. Wasn't Wolverine just in that random backup? Anyway I can't blame the author for bringing in characters like that especially when he never does it intrusively or badly. AoA is another good book that could easily end up canceled just like Captain Britain.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

CB being canceled was definitely 

I have the feeling that since AoA is under the DR banner, it can't be canceled until it's at least run its pre-planned course. Maybe not being apart of DR was CB's problem.


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

Well it wasn't really tied into anything, it was off on its own with characters that don't sell themselves. It's one thing to take someone like Thor and do your own thing with him off to the side, or to take unknown characters and try to make them relevant to the marvel/dc verse, but doing what captain brit did (and blue beetle and manhunter) is just asking for cancelation no matter how good the book is


----------



## Hellion (May 23, 2009)

Ilike Planet Skaar.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

I'm just waiting for what heroes will job to Skaar, like WWH before him.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm just waiting for what heroes will job to Skaar, like WWH before him.



Skaar vs Daken 

and 

Skaar vs Lyra are all i really want to see

maybe Skaar vs Ares


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm just waiting for what heroes will job to Skaar, like WWH before him.



I'm guessing Planet Skaar will be more of a story about Skaar and the other Hulk characters. His target is Hulk after all, and I don't think it's supposed to be nearly as big an event as WWH. But logically if it did involve other characters, it'd be the dark avengers. And that could be pretty funny, seeing how they deal with a threat like that.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm just waiting for what heroes will job to Skaar, like WWH before him.





Zen-aku said:


> Skaar vs Daken
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Skaar over Red Hulk

Also death of Red Hulk

Also retirement of Loeb


----------



## Deviate (May 23, 2009)

Moon Knight # 30 Preview (Who the fuck even reads this anymore?)

Iron Fist # 26 Preview

Ghost Rider # 35 Preview (Again, who read this?)

Avengers/Invaders # 11 Preview (And this, who reads it?)


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2009)

you know the one thing I can take away from the Captain Britain cancellation news is that this frees up Leonard Kirk to come back to Agents of Atlas.  Pagulayan is good and all, but Kirk's art on the mini was awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Ghost Rider # 35 Preview (Again, who read this?)
> (And this, who reads it?)



I DO DAMN YOU!


----------



## Deviate (May 23, 2009)

I never dared go back after they changed artists at issue 4 or whatever.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Deviate said:


> I never dared go back after they changed artists at issue 4 or whatever.





Jason Arron made this book Great , and they have  a revolving door of artists so it keeps things lively


----------



## Quasar (May 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wus6Hp664XI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 23, 2009)

1:22


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

Quasar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wus6Hp664XI[/YOUTUBE]



So 

Much

Victory


----------



## Angelus (May 24, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Rorschach and Wolveriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine, The make a great teeeeeeeeeeam, :WOW



this is so cool 

*sings along* Rorschach and Wolveriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine, They make a great teeeeeeeeeeam!!!


----------



## Yoshi (May 24, 2009)

lol @ "Tell ME to shut up".


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

skrull kill krew is a horrible horrible book, and you're going to hell if you read it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But they've been trying to excuse their funfun gun tooting genocide and character abuse by saying the skrulls rider's after are half skrull half cow inbreads.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And in the last pages he reanimates a dead skinhead

*Spoiler*: __ 



To tell him who's president


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> skrull kill krew is a horrible horrible book, and you're going to hell if you read it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't wanna go to hell

But I gotta read that panel. Post it yes?


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

yes, in a minute


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> yes, in a minute



**


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











ps, i might just have to neg anyone that confesses to have read skk


----------



## Yoshi (May 24, 2009)

I have never never read it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I have never never read it.



Me neither


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2009)

me neither i don't like Books about genocide


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> me neither i don't like Books about how fun genocide is




Fixed, in the name of Magneto Testament


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Fixed, in the name of Magneto Testament



Never read that. Good shit?


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Never read that. Good shit?



Yup, good shit.

Adendum: It's by far, not a superhero story. But it changed the way I see magneto.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Yup, good shit.
> 
> Adendum: It's by far, not a superhero story. But it changed the way I see magneto.



I def gotta check that out then


----------



## shit (May 24, 2009)

Magneto Testament was awesome. You should read it. Pretty predictable tho, but great narrative.

I picked up issue 1 of SKK, but handed ish 2 back to the clerk last week when he tried to give it to me. He puts the next ish of everything I pick up on my sub list, so a lot of times I have to hand stuff back to him and say "no want." This was one of those times.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

^I have great hope for you

Just read your sig


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2009)

Magneto Testament is one of the better Marvel stories, really.


----------



## Yoshi (May 24, 2009)

It didn't end how I thought it was going to when I heard about it. I thought it would end with Magneto going all evil on people.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2009)

Magneto going evil is well documented in comics. It involves him, Xavier, the Hydra Bald Guy whose name I forget once every sunday, and a fuckton of gold bars


----------



## Yoshi (May 24, 2009)

Oh Gold, how I love thee. Makes me want to sing Spandau Ballet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

Gonna leave this here.



Chaos Ghost said:


> X Men Origins: Wolverine
> 
> Not sure how to feel about this one. Not nearly a shitty as people made it sound, but not a good movie either. That one guy named Gambit who wasn't really Gambit and that one guy named Deadpool who wasn't really Deadpool did kick a reasonable amount of ass despite the clear cut flaws. Sabertooth failed epiclly. Blob was poorly done. And there's no kind of Sabertooth closure(it still don't answer my question as to why he never acknowledged Logan in X Men one.
> 
> Overall, imma go 5/10


----------



## mow (May 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Magneto Testament is one of the better Marvel stories, really.



that and Books of Doom are the best retelling of a villain's "origin" in Marvel. I wish they'll base the Magneto movie on it, becuase it's bloody perfect


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2009)

mow said:


> that and Books of Doom are the best retelling of a villain's "origin" in Marvel. I wish they'll base the Magneto movie on it, becuase it's bloody perfect



I agree but their gona have to put in the stuff with Xavier some how, plus their gonna wanna show off Magneto's power


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2009)

All they need is  to slap some mutant jews in the camps and fast forward it to Magda's death


----------



## Yoshi (May 25, 2009)

Books of Doom fucking rocks.


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2009)

yeah, I wish fox would drop the rights to it allready.


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2009)

I doubt they will ever do this, even if the movies are mediocre (at best) they still make tons of money with them :/


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2009)

was ff2 a massive flop?


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> was ff2 a massive flop?



Dont know about the rest of the world, but here in germany it was pretty successful.

Only thing i have to say about the FF movies is: "Too much doctor not enough Doom!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

If FF is getting a remake, then didn't do as well as expected.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2009)

I wish they'd just ignore those FF (Fucking Failures) and do a Books of Doom origin movie.


----------



## shit (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> ^I have great hope for you
> 
> Just read your sig



lol

Kilowog is the biggest Sasuke hater among you guys, so you know.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

mow said:


> I wish they'd just ignore those FF (Fucking Failures) and do a Books of Doom origin movie.



I agree, The FF movies were very true to the Personalities of the Four, which shows how out of date they all are

screw the 4 and Give me DOOM


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> lol
> 
> Kilowog is the biggest Sasuke hater among you guys, so you know.



fuck that guy


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Juggalo said:


> lol
> 
> Kilowog is the biggest Sasuke hater among you guys, so you know.



Not by much, but probably


----------



## shit (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> fuck that guy



oh            you


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> fuck that guy




Magneto Testament was good. It even forced a tear out of me.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Sasuke bothers me a lot less than his fans.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Sasuke needs to die as things that have no life often do.
Because people market off his deadness is why I must have him terminated.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Sasuke is just an annoying little puppet. THere's not a damn thing interesting about him too me.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

the thing about Sasuke I hate, is that he's a terrible character, he's bland, he's a douchebag, he's dumber than a sack of potatoes, and his design sucks balls.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the thing about Sasuke I hate, is that he's a terrible character, he's bland, he's a douchebag, he's dumber than a sack of potatoes, and his design sucks balls.



So basiclly everything then?


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

yes.

also his fans can all go die


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I personally don't hate reading about him though he is usually pretty boring (not too interesting to watch a guy who shows no emotions as is his status quo). My hatred, again, is reserved for all the idiots who love him so much. Either the guys who love to say he's such a badass and can beat anyone or whatever, or the girls who apparently have a massive crush on a cartoon character with no nipples.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

people actually think he's a deep and groundbreaking character


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I personally don't hate reading about him though he is usually pretty boring (not too interesting to watch a guy who shows no emotions as is his status quo). My hatred, again, is reserved for all the idiots who love him so much. Either the guys who love to say he's such a badass and can beat anyone or whatever, or the girls who apparently have a massive crush on a *cartoon character with no nipples*.



*reps*

I just hate how the second most important character in the story is constantly being played like a fiddle. 

First Itachi uses him to kill him and give him peace, effectively manipulating him his entire life. 

Now Madara is gonna do the same thing to help him finally destroy Konoha

And when he fails Naruto is gonna do some convincing and shit and use him to help achieve this "peace" he keeps fapping to.

"Stop Frontin, your just a puppet"


----------



## shit (May 26, 2009)

Oh jeezus what've I started.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

You're lucky no one seconded my motion


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

which motion is this?


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *reps*
> 
> I just hate how the second most important character in the story is constantly being played like a fiddle.
> 
> ...


Hasn't this already been done? Sasuke has nothing to do now.

Shall we get back on topic to Marvel?


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

it'll get back on topic on it's own. people gotta realize that forum threads are bound to go off-topic just like conversations do. no need to enforce some rigid guidelines of what we can talk about here.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Hasn't this already been done? Sasuke has nothing to do now.
> 
> Shall we get back on topic to Marvel?



I actually phrased that wrong. I wanted to phrase it in the sense that he was using him for that around the time before Pain attacked. Either way, you kinda get what I mean I think

On topic: Prodigy needs his own solo series


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

lolz. For some reason when I read the words "rigid and firmness" I though about Zapp Brannigan. You fugitives are under arrest for... Fugivity!.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

It's Sasuke and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Edward 

My respect for people and mankind goes down everytime someone says they like them..
When someone actually recomended it after one of my classes I almost falcon punched a bitch


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's Sasuke and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Edward
> 
> My respect for people and mankind goes down everytime someone says they like them..
> When someone actually recomended it after one of my classes I almost falcon punched a bitch



This lit teacher at my friends high school said "In my life time I've read over a hundred books, but Twilight is the only one I was able to re-read."


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

That's because nothing happens. There is no plot for someone to be bored at after a few reads. Because if you can read more than two pages and not get sick, you can read two million and it will feel the same.
It's just abstinence porn, and I too, have read porn more than once.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Never read those books, I thought they were basically teen girl vampire romance bullshit


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

It was funny as hell a few weeks ago in class this dude got dumped. The chick said the reason was "He could never be my Edward..." 

First I was like , but then I was like :rofl.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

I was talking vamp media with that same friend the other day and somehow Twilght came up and she said "Unless your gay or a teenage girl, you have no business reading that"


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

the book is very insightfull on how a gay boys that happen to be vampires should act if they ever feel the urge to give obssessive bitches a pitty absitnence fuck


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

well thanks for confirming my suspicions about that tripe then.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> the book is very insightfull on how a gay boys that happen to be vampires should act if they ever feel the urge to give obssessive bitches a pitty absitnence fuck



Dammit Hamma, you are on your shit today.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

blue lanterns>*


----------



## Juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

I didn't even know there was a book about that movie.  I don't even know what the movie is about for that matter.  Just some people on XBL said they hated it and how much attention it has gotten.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

it tries to set feminism and native american culture back twenty years and undo almost everything harry potter did for youth reading.


At least on the heterosexual chick's side.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

what's XBL?


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I know what I saw in the trailers, which is a teenage girl falls in love with a 'teenage' vampire and he seems to love her back and fights some other vampire. And since it's Hollywood it probably ended with them staying together, rather than the logical ending which is of course the vamp ripping the dumb bitch's fucking throat out.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> what's XBL?



*X*-*B*ox *L*ive


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I know what I saw in the trailers, which is a teenage girl falls in love with a 'teenage' vampire


and that's the whole movie


> and he seems to love her back


no he dosen't


> and fights some other vampire.


that won't happen untill the end of the movie



> And since it's Hollywood it probably ended with them staying together, rather than the logical ending which is of course the vamp ripping the dumb bitch's fucking throat out.



and that won't happen untill the fifth sequel


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, I figured it out as soon as I clicked reply.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I know what I saw in the trailers, which is a teenage girl falls in love with a 'teenage' vampire and he seems to love her back and fights some other vampire. And since it's Hollywood it probably ended with them staying together, rather than the logical ending which is of course the vamp ripping the dumb bitch's fucking throat out.



I saw a trailer for that movie and had no idea it was about Vampires.  I thought the trailer I saw was all in day light as well.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> and that won't happen untill the fifth sequel


That would please me. What is it about pussyfying vampires? They're not your god damn emo lovers!


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

yeah, vanmeyers don't burn in the sunlight



They ..... sparkle


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

are you serious?


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

By God, I am brother Petes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Man, supernatural media(vampires to be exact) has gotten so damn lovey dovey and faggy(which is a word I don't like to use, but it fits here) 

I hope I can changes that one day


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> By God, I am brother Petes



Wow. It's one thing if they don't die in sunlight. Dracula could walk around in daylight, he just didn't have his powers or was a lot less powerful or something (cant remember exactly). But to turn that definitive weakness that sets them apart from people as creatures of evil... into something to make them more 'dreamy'? That is just fucking terrible.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Wow. It's one thing if they don't die in sunlight. Dracula could walk around in daylight, he just didn't have his powers or was a lot less powerful or something (cant remember exactly). But to turn that definitive weakness that sets them apart from people as creatures of evil... into something to make them more 'dreamy'? That is just fucking terrible.



I heard somewhere that Dracula was half werewolf half vampire

ALso, in Mario Acevedo's Felx Gomez series, vamps can live in sunlight, they just need epiclly strong sun screen.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Oh Brother Petes, how I regreat poisoning yout innocence further.

It is unfit for a blue lantern, but I must



Edward and his family are spch0l you see... for they and they alone stand alone and aside from aaaal the other vampire in the world, as the friendly neighberhood vegan creatures of the night..

Yeah, you heard me.
Vanmeyers are vegan /wrists


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Vanmeyers are vegan /wrists



I've lost all hope for humanity


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

power levels dropping


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I heard somewhere that Dracula was half werewolf half vampire



No but he had the ability to shapeshift into a bat, a wolf, or mist. And a pretty large variety of other powers that are kinda generally forgotten now. 

Actually, you know that Dracula comic just came out this past week and I have it sitting on my computer not read yet. But if it's good I'll probably start buying it, and since it's supposed to be very true to the novel that'd be a good way to read the original Dracula story.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Oh Brother Petes, how I regreat poisoning yout innocence further.
> 
> It is unfit for a blue lantern, but I must
> 
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Edward and his family are spch0l you see... for they and they alone stand alone and aside from aaaal the other vampire in the world, as the friendly neighberhood vegan creatures of the night..
> 
> Yeah, you heard me.
> Vanmeyers are vegan /wrists


Of course! the demons who require and crave blood and are allergic to garlic are nice little vegans!


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

...


And ever heard about how deeply in love the veganmeyer is with Mary Swan?


He watches her sleep at night.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Well at least being stalker-ish is pretty vampire-like behavior.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

And I think it was the werewolves that, well... imprinted on children..

You know, sexually bond with them.. forever.

Sure, they would actually raise them first..
You know, since child groominh is ever so much better than pedophilia
These are an actual existing and active tribe of native americans that she actually never bothered to do research on before she invented mithology for them.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

wait what now?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Hamma you have my respect, because it's pretty clear that your were forced to read this fail, yet somehow made it out on the otherside


----------



## Juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Edward and his family are spch0l you see... for they and they alone stand alone and aside from aaaal the other vampire in the world, as the friendly neighberhood vegan creatures of the night..
> 
> Yeah, you heard me.
> Vanmeyers are vegan /wrists



Are you serious?

Reminds me of the Day of the Dead remake.  In the original the Doc basically trained a zombie he called Bud.  In the remake, Bud was a vegan zombie that didn't eat people.  Horrible, horrible movie.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

What do you hope for?

The death of Stephenie Meyer.

Sincerity Registered.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> wait what now?


You heard me. She never picked up even a photo album of the place or wikipedia'ed the people or the respective religion that she decided to use for her book.
She goes on about how she clogged her years and went LALALALALALA on all vampire lore before hers.
Because she believes the less research you make, the more original you are.
Too bad she didn't apply that same principle on her mormon beliefs



Chaos Ghost said:


> Hamma you have my respect, because it's pretty clear that your were forced to read this fail, yet somehow made it out on the otherside


Hope springs eternal 


Juggernaut said:


> Are you serious?



Not even I can make some shit up.
But once upon a time, I discussed this with a friend.
He gave me the douchy response of "oh yeah, try to make it better"
Wanna read what I came up with two hours later while I was coming back from the market?


----------



## Juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Not even I can make some shit up.
> But once upon a time, I discussed this with a friend.
> He gave me the douchy response of "oh yeah, try to make it better"
> Wanna read what I came up with two hours later while I was coming back from the market?



Sure why not?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> You heard me. She never picked up even a photo album of the place or wikipedia'ed the people or the respective religion that she decided to use for her book.
> She goes on about how she clogged her years and went LALALALALALA on all vampire lore before hers.
> Because she believes the less research you make, the more original you are.
> Too bad she didn't apply that same principle on her mormon beliefs
> ...


Of course we do.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

**





no. enough FAIL.


----------



## Deviate (May 26, 2009)

Three pages talking about fail (Fox movies, Sasuke, Twilight), how about some win?

Captain America preview # 600


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

. . . Who derailed this into Twilight?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer. You should get him permabanned.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

So... what been the Best marvel Animated movie so far?


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . Who derailed this into Twilight?!



guily, but only because someone derailed it to sasuke


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> guily, but only because someone derailed it to sasuke



So ur logical course of action was fighting Fail with Fail?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> So ur logical course of action was fighting Fail with Fail?



Well no one would comment on my win, on topic idea so you all deserve the fail


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Who are you to judge my rage?


----------



## Deviate (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> So... what been the Best marvel Animated movie so far?



Hulk Vs

Although, I never watched the other recent Marvel movies, so those might be good too.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

Deviate said:


> Hulk Vs
> 
> Although, I never watched the other recent Marvel movies, so those might be good too.



I hated the Hulk vs Thor one.  Thor just seemed like a rag doll the whole time.  Hulk vs Wolverine was so much better.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

for me its a real close tie between Hulk vs Wolverine and  Ultimate avengers


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Speaking of Hulk and Wolverine. That fail of a failure Rulk is fighting X-Force... It had better not cross into my favorite book .


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> So... what been the Best marvel Animated movie so far?



I thought we were done with the fail.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

the first ultimates was passible. If you had never read the comics that is.

Though Hulk Vs were the better ones.
And in WATXM continuity.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I watched Hulk vs Wolverine and I thought it basically sucked ass. And apparently the Thor one is worse, so...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I watched Hulk vs Wolverine and I thought it basically sucked ass.



It really did, and Deadpool was so fucking annoying.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

no, deadpool was good enough.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I'm with M0 on this one. He had maybe 2 funny lines and otherwise was just incredibly annoying.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I watched Hulk vs Wolverine and I thought it basically sucked ass. And apparently the Thor one is worse, so...










> I'm with M0 on this one. He had maybe 2 funny lines and otherwise was just incredibly annoying.


 YOUR JUST TRYING TO INVOKE MY RAGE NOW!


----------



## Deviate (May 26, 2009)

^ That's exactly how I feel!


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm with M0 on this one. He had maybe 2 funny lines and otherwise was just incredibly annoying.



Hey Wolverine!! I shot you!:handwave


Really, I though his lasts words were "aaaagh, sabertooth!"


Oh my God, it's backwards!



Threee lines, I win.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I don't remember the backwards one


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Hey Wolverine!! I shot you!:handwave
> 
> 
> Really, I though his lasts words were "aaaagh, sabertooth!"
> ...



STRIKE A POSE!


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

wolverine sliced his arm off. Because he has three claws, it sliced his arm and two little disks. He reattaches one of them backwards.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Oh yeah. I forgot that one cus I didn't think it was funny


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> STRIKE A POSE!



if I hadn't negged you, I would rep you


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot that one cus I didn't think it was funny



*Insincerity Registerd*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Hey Wolverine!! I shot you!:handwave
> 
> *
> Really, I though his lasts words were "aaaagh, sabertooth!"
> ...


That line made me lol, the rest was incredibly lame.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Here, let me sum up Hulk vs Wolverine for you. 

Shitty fight scene (which was supposed to be the primary appeal of the whole thing)
Unoriginal plot (they team up against a mutual foe?!? what a twist!) 
Terrible cliched ending
Highlight of the entire movie was a few one liners from an otherwise annoying character
Decent voice acting overall though I guess


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Sure, it was no avatar, but it was good for me.


Yes, even deadpool.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Here, let me sum up Hulk vs Wolverine for you.
> 
> Shitty fight scene (which was supposed to be the primary appeal of the whole thing)
> Unoriginal plot (they team up against a mutual foe?!? what a twist!)
> ...



Sit down drink ur milk son  cause i am about to tell u how your wrong

1. that was hardly a shitty fight scene, it was brutal, and bloody just as promised

2. they didnt team up, the Hulk kicked his ass hard as he did team X

3. the hulk murdering every one is cliche? news to me 

4. calling deadpool annoying will do nothing but make u enemies id be careful if i were you

5. the one smart thing you said


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

It ended with Hulk and Wolverine leaping at each other then OMG CUT OFF YOU DONT SEE HOW THE FIGHT ENDS HOW ORIGINAL AND SATISFYING.

I like to read Deadpool but I didn't like hearing him in this movie. 

And that was a shit fight scene. Showing slightly more blood than they're allowed to show in Justice League Unlimited does not make a good fight scene.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It ended with Hulk and Wolverine leaping at each other then OMG CUT OFF YOU DONT SEE HOW THE FIGHT ENDS HOW ORIGINAL AND SATISFYING.
> 
> I like to read Deadpool but I didn't like hearing him in this movie.
> 
> And that was a shit fight scene. Showing slightly more blood than they're allowed to show in Justice League Unlimited does not make a good fight scene.



it wasnt slightly more it was allot more, More then their was in Superman doomsday

also all  vs type stories end in draw or unseen finish, that's the formula so nether character seems weak


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah well its shit Hulk would break Wolverine's skull and jump 5 miles away.

edit: ok not break his skull but rattle his brains.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It ended with Hulk and Wolverine leaping at each other then OMG CUT OFF YOU DONT SEE HOW THE FIGHT ENDS HOW ORIGINAL AND SATISFYING.



the story is concluded in a Wolverine and the X-men episode.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Sure, it was no avatar, but it was good for me.



If you're gonna make a short action 'movie' you better have a god damn good fight scene to make it worth anyone's time and money.

edit: at the very least they could have come up with a fight as good as the AVERAGE episode of Spectacular Spider-man. A tv show that makes all of Marvel's animated movies look like shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> If you're gonna make a short action 'movie' you better have a god damn good fight scene to make it worth anyone's time and money.
> 
> edit: at the very least they could have come up with a fight as good as the AVERAGE episode of Spectacular Spider-man. A tv show that makes all of Marvel's animated movies look like shit.


 Your the first person I've heard say some thing bad about it , That says more about You then it dose about the movie



Petes12 said:


> Yeah well its shit Hulk would break Wolverine's skull and jump 5 miles away.
> 
> edit: ok not break his skull but rattle his brains.



That's not an instant thing, he'd have to hold him down and punch him repeatedly to do  what your thinking of


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

It says that most people are easily satisfied with decent animation and sub-par 'choreography'/direction.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It says that most people are easily satisfied with decent animation and sub-par 'choreography'/direction.



No it says u have no taste


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

lol **

sorry if i hold a dvd movie you are expected to pay for to somewhat high standards animation wise.

All the other issues aside, at least Wonder Woman's movie had a few satisfying fights.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

I didn't bother with either, the animation was enough to make me say no thanks.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> lol **
> 
> sorry if i hold a dvd movie you are expected to pay for to somewhat high standards animation wise.
> 
> All the other issues aside, at least Wonder Woman's movie had a few satisfying fights.



I could understand being disinterested With Hulk vs Thor 

but when u dis Hulk vs Wolverine , was every thing a comic fan would want


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

boring


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> boring


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> First its not fair to bring anime into this thats like comparing apples and oranges


No it's not. 



> second the hulk Wolverine fight is much better then the wonder woman clip


No it's not.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> No it's not.


 Yeah it is, Western fight scenes are more about brawling, anime ones are more about ridiculous stunts, and stylish moves




> No it's not.




Yeah it is


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah it is, Western fight scenes are more about brawling, anime ones are more about ridiculous stunts, and stylish moves


Not always. And you don't need kung fu to make an exciting fight scene either. A faster pace, better 'camera' direction, better representation of the force of blows, any of these things could have been improved without even touching choreography and it would have made the whole thing a lot more enjoyable (for me anyway, since clearly you liked it).






> Yeah it is



Hulk vs Wolverine had like one interesting bit where Wolverine runs at Hulk and sorta jumps over his shoulder while slashing him 3 times. Otherwise it was meh. WW vs Deimos had several standout moments, overall pretty strong choreography, and a much better pace. Wolverine vs Hulk had that whole 'fight, stop for a sec and grimace, fight some more' thing going on which I fucking hate. 

As an aside, it's weird that Ares didnt care at all that Deimos died but was all boo-hooey about his demi-god son, since in the myths Deimos is the son of Ares and Aphrodite.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Not always. And you don't need kung fu to make an exciting fight scene either. A faster pace, better 'camera' direction, better representation of the force of blows, any of these things could have been improved without even touching choreography and it would have made the whole thing a lot more enjoyable (for me anyway, since clearly you liked it).





 its not an argument baout west vs East, its fact, aside form avatar the best one on one fight in Western animation are more Brawls, then martial combat



> Hulk vs Wolverine had like one interesting bit where Wolverine runs at Hulk and sorta jumps over his shoulder while slashing him 3 times. Otherwise it was meh. WW vs Deimos had several standout moments, overall pretty strong choreography, and a much better pace. Wolverine vs Hulk had that whole 'fight, stop for a sec and grimace, fight some more' thing going on which I fucking hate.
> 
> As an aside, it's weird that Ares didnt care at all that Deimos died but was all boo-hooey about his demi-god son, since in the myths Deimos is the son of Ares and Aphrodite.



their playing fast and loose with mythology, it wonder woman so no surprise their

any way wolverine vs hulk had the Boulder shot to the face, Logan's piggy back ride of death, and tons of othe moment


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Well stuff like the 'piggyback of death' just doesn't do it for me. I wouldn't call that standout at all.

edit: I think this is most of the fight, accompanied with an unfortunate choice of music. 

this


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well stuff like the 'piggyback of death' just doesn't do it for me. I wouldn't call that standout at all.



well u dont like brutality then i guess, cause Some thing like stabbing a guy in the back over and over, is some thing that makes me sit up and take notice

also the repeated beat down when logan's on the ground is bad ass too



> edit: I think this is most of the fight, a*ccompanied with an unfortunate choice of music.*
> 
> this


  we are enemy's for ever


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> well u dont like brutality then i guess, cause Some thing like stabbing a guy in the back over and over, is some thing that makes me sit up and take notice
> 
> also the repeated beat down when logan's on the ground is bad ass too
> 
> we are enemy's for ever



I wanna know what the song is, the link wont work for me.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wanna know what the song is, the link wont work for me.



Hate by Drowning pool


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> well u dont like brutality then i guess, cause Some thing like stabbing a guy in the back over and over, is some thing that makes me sit up and take notice


It's not that I don't like it, it's just that it's nothing special to me. Blood doesn't make a fight scene good any more than it made the Mortal Kombat games any good (hint: they suck). And one guy pounding another guy's face while pinning him to the ground isn't exactly groundbreaking. I've seen it before and done better.

edit: sorry if I insulted a band you like though, I know not everyone has the same taste in music. I just can't help but make jabs at rock bands trying to pretend they're heavy metal 

second edit: see I really cant help it!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's not that I don't like it, it's just that it's nothing special to me. *Blood doesn't make a fight scene good any more than it made the Mortal Kombat games any good (hint: they suck).* And one guy pounding another guy's face while pinning him to the ground isn't exactly groundbreaking. I've seen it before and done better.



 your starting to piss me off

and i didn't see any thing "ground breaking" in the other fights u shared


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's not that I don't like it, it's just that it's nothing special to me. Blood doesn't make a fight scene good any more than it made the Mortal Kombat games any good (hint: they suck).
> 
> edit: sorry if I insulted a band you like though, I know not everyone has the same taste in music. I just can't help but make jabs at rock bands trying to pretend they're heavy metal



You sir are dead to me.

Drowning Pool kicks ass. MK kicks even more ass. The fact that you say DP is pretending to be heavy metal proves how retarded your taste, no, your knowledge in music is.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Maybe the better way to put it was that it was uninteresting because I've seen it done so many times in a VERY similar fashion. Nor is it fast paced or exciting...

If I were to give an example of a beatdown on someone who was already down for the count, I guess the best example I could give would be from "Tetsuwan Birdy Decode 02 #12" which you've probably never heard of, where one guy was tangled in a metal rope and swung into the wall, but pulls his opponent towards him, rips off her arm, throws her against the wall, slams her head into it twice, and then smashes her leg with his foot. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is there has to be a bit more than a few punches to make me think that was cool, rather than run of the mill.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

I have a strong dislike of bands like that, I guess you'd call them 'new metal' or whatever. Sorry.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I have a strong dislike of bands like that, I guess you'd call them 'new metal' or whatever. Sorry.



If so then you fail good sir


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Maybe the better way to put it was that it was uninteresting because I've seen it done so many times in a VERY similar fashion. Nor is it fast paced or exciting...
> 
> If I were to give an example of a beatdown on someone who was already down for the count, I guess the best example I could give would be from "Tetsuwan Birdy Decode 02 #12" which you've probably never heard of, where one guy was tangled in a metal rope and swung into the wall, but pulls his opponent towards him, rips off her arm, throws her against the wall, slams her head into it twice, and then smashes her leg with his foot.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is there has to be a bit more than a few punches to make me think that was cool, rather than run of the mill.



that's not an exactly fair Comparison i mean they can only do so much with a 45 minute movie target twords teenagers, i cant think of a time western animation went that brutal with out it being for comedy


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Youtube has everything


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Youtube has everything


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

That whole episode is fantastic. It leads into a second fight that's probably even better.

I don't think Wolverine vs Hulk was really 'bad' especially compared to most of the crap we get on tv or even in movies. But I was definitely hoping for more from a 40 minute movie that was supposed to be centered around this big fight between those 2 characters. I mean, for me, that was the big appeal of watching it at all. So if the reason I'm watching something is to see a cool fight, and then it's not really all that great, that leaves me with a pretty bad impression.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Youtube has everything etc.



Except Rule 34.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That whole episode is fantastic. It leads into a second fight that's probably even better.
> 
> I don't think Wolverine vs Hulk was really 'bad' especially compared to most of the crap we get on tv or even in movies. But I was definitely hoping for more from a 40 minute movie that was supposed to be centered around this big fight between those 2 characters. I mean, for me, that was the big appeal of watching it at all. So if the reason I'm watching something is to see a cool fight, and then it's not really all that great, that leaves me with a pretty bad impression.



Ill have to check it out, is their an English dub?


I can get were ur coming from, i felt the story was able to stand on its own, but then again ive been a big fan of every character that apeard in said movie since i was 8, so i just may be biased


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Except Rule 34.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3M7MLpSlME&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Youtube has everything.

Oh and Hulk vs. Wolverine was awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Well done, Sylar.


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2009)

so major slowpoke I know but I recently read through the first 2 arcs of Imortal Iron Fist


the end of the tournament kinda bummed me out because I wanted to see the rest of the goddamn fights


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2009)

Taleran said:


> so major slowpoke I know but I recently read through the first 2 arcs of Imortal Iron Fist
> 
> 
> the end of the tournament kinda bummed me out because I wanted to see the rest of the goddamn fights



ME too!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 27, 2009)

I'm kinda glad they didn't show all the fights. Otherwise it would have ended up as a stereotypical anime tournament arc. And that gets annoying after a while.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2009)

Taleran who's your favorite Immortal Weapon?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm kinda glad they didn't show all the fights. Otherwise it would have ended up as a stereotypical anime tournament arc. And that gets annoying after a while.



i at least wanted to see the Iron Fist Vs Fat Cobra rematch


----------



## Bergelmir (May 27, 2009)

Oh, that would have been nice. Personally, I wanted to see in what way Danny would try to overcome John Aman's misty body technique thing.

Also, we never saw what makes Dog Brother so special. He's just a dude with swords so far.


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Taleran who's your favorite Immortal Weapon?



I can't decide although 

this



had me laughing pretty good


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

whats that from? I don't remember it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh, that would have been nice. Personally, I wanted to see in what way Danny would try to overcome John Aman's misty body technique thing.
> 
> Also, we never saw what makes Dog Brother so special. He's just a dude with swords so far.



i though he had control over dogs or some thing

o guess Tigers daughter is just a pretty face


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> whats that from? I don't remember it.



very first time he is on panel after the tournament arc


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

> *IGN Comics: I'm seeing that Deadpool is taking on a much larger role in the Marvel Universe lately, thanks in no small part to the Wolverine movie. Given that you're back writing at Marvel and that you left such a huge mark on the character back in the '90s, have you thought about writing some more Deadpool stories?*
> 
> Kelly: It has come up a lot recently. For a long time I didn't know if I could really work on Deadpool again, for much the same reason I would have trouble going back to I Kill Giants. I have a tough time going back to things, you know? That's how my brain is hardwired. I was really hesitant to jump back into Deadpool. But I've been at Marvel for a little while again, and thanks to Spider-man I feel a little more comfortable in that world. Now that Deadpool is popping up and he's all popular, I've been asked to do a couple things, and I think it'll happen. So I believe there will be more Deadpool stuff by me soon.
> 
> ...


:WOW:WOW:WOW
:WOW:WOW
:WOW:WOW
:WOW:WOW

for people who don't know, Joe Kelly was *the* writer who made Deadpool the fun nut he is today, before he was just a wisecracking ninja, but Kelly made him the psychotic nutsack we know and love


----------



## Deviate (May 27, 2009)

Not sure if this was posted yet.

Florentino to name Pellegrini manager on Tuesday?

I hate G4, but they have news on a Torch mini series, with art (maybe just cover art) by Alex Ross.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Human Torch is one of the popular Marvel characters that I never really gave a damn about.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> :WOW:WOW:WOW
> :WOW:WOW
> :WOW:WOW
> :WOW:WOW
> ...



Good read.  I'd rep you for that good news, but it says I got to spread some rep first.


----------



## Deviate (May 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Human Torch is one of the popular Marvel characters that I never really gave a damn about.



Human Torch 1 (not the FF one) is popular?


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

he was, pretty popular.

He was also discotinued a million years before I was born, so I give an equal amount of damn to him and david crocker.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

this

Captain America #600 will be available for purchase ON A MONDAY


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> for people who don't know, Joe Kelly was *the* writer who made Deadpool the fun nut he is today, before he was just a wisecracking ninja, but Kelly made him the psychotic nutsack we know and love



Didnt he write the most recent ASM?

That was one of the best SM issues i've read in a while. Hilarious, Intriguing, and badass.

Even if most of the badass was from Normy (Excuse me, can i take this?)


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

> Didnt he write the most recent ASM?


I pulled the quote from an interview he gave about the current ASM arc


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

He also gives us the glory of Bad Dog, though not nearly as often as I'd like.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

he almost makes me forgive him for JLE

almost


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

What is JLE?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Ghost rider  has every thing Damn ,

 Demonic truckers, Ninja nuns, Evil Anime Girls, EVERY THING!


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> What is JLE?


Justice League Elite

look it up, I try not to remember it


Zen-aku said:


> Ghost rider  has every thing Damn ,
> 
> Demonic truckers, Ninja nuns, Evil Anime Girls, EVERY THING!



don't you dare fucking forget the sharks


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

I thought it was safe to skip Ghost Rider but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

only read Ghost Rider if you love the *Rule of Cool*


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

So a Joe Kelly book with Batgirl, Flash, Green Arrow and a bunch of nobodies going on covert ops style missions turned out bad?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I thought it was safe to skip Ghost Rider but now I'm not so sure!


 Jason Aron, Thats all u need, to know is Awsome! :WOW



Kilowog said:


> only read Ghost Rider if you love the *Rule of Cool*


 Damn Straight, the plots not bad ether


----------



## Watchman (May 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Justice League Elite
> 
> look it up, I try not to remember it
> 
> ...



I quite liked Justice League Elite.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

I wish scans of these ninja nuns please


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I wish scans of these ninja nuns please


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

Boy, if I had been spanked by those nurses when I was a kid, I could have grown up to just look at porn


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



for those who don't know, that's the Obama puppy


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Boy, if I had been spanked by those *nurses* when I was a kid, I could have grown up to just look at porn



Nurses? Dude, those were nuns...


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2009)

the sister magda, the nurse was the one that spanked me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

JLE gave Cassandra Cain the Kasumi identity.

FFS, she should go back to it, but no current writer knows or cares about that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

Bruddah Voodoo got the Eye! I liked him ever since AoA, he had it there too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Ghost rider  has every thing Damn ,
> 
> Demonic truckers, Ninja nuns, Evil Anime Girls, EVERY THING!


Hmmmmm

BRB


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

Man, I thought all that Ghost Rider win was in one issue. Have to do some back reading I suppose.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

I meant, Criminal >>>>>>>>>>>> Your favorite series, whatever series that may be... but you know I'm talking about comics, cause it's the comic section.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 29, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Man, I thought all that Ghost Rider win was in one issue. Have to do some back reading I suppose.



Read from like 20 onward that's the Beginning of Aron's Run, also Check out the annuals they  have been surprisingly good, Also if u  have the cash [ or other means ] check out Road to Damnation and Trail of Tears those are Amazing mini series

 Ghost Rider FTW


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Trail of Tears and Damnation have great art, besides that, it's still a comic about Ghost Rider...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Trail of Tears and Damnation have great art, besides that, it's still a comic about Ghost Rider...



I KNOW :WOW

oh wait ur being sarcastic

Out of my respect for u , i am giving u a pass, But *don't Mock The Rider*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

lolz

I used to like, no love, Ghost Rider when I was a kid. Now I find the character boring. With that being said, I was like one of the few people on Earth to admit that I really enjoyed the GR movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> lolz
> 
> I used to like, no love, Ghost Rider when I was a kid. Now I find the character boring. With that being said, I was like one of the few people on Earth to admit that I really enjoyed the GR movie.



I Knew You were cool  

what made you go south on him?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

I dunno. For a while I was in a "ZOMG I love to draw skeletons" phase. Then I grew out of it and I just stopped liking him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I dunno. For a while I was in a "ZOMG I love to draw skeletons" phase. Then I grew out of it and I just stopped liking him.



OMG CAN I STEAL DAT AND GETZ TATTOO OF IT? YES? KTHNXBAI


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

I actually drew that for a friend. Coincidentally, he has it tatted on his chest.

If you steal it, make sure you tattoo my signature on there too.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I dunno. For a while I was in a "ZOMG I love to draw skeletons" phase. Then I grew out of it and I just stopped liking him.



That is Pretty cool man

but i take it U did read Trail of Tears, and Road to Damnation and those did nothing For you


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks. 

I just couldn't get into either one. I liked the are though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I actually drew that for a friend.* Coincidentally, he has it tatted on his chest.*
> 
> If you steal it, make sure you tattoo my signature on there too.



I actually want it less after hearing that......still is pretty damn epic though. 

ANd I won;t keep the sig.....but I will have him tat your username on it


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

and since my user name is my nickname, I'll be famous.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> and since my user name is my nickname, I'll be famous.



They'll just think it's the singer


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Ghost You Have Done it!

M0 is Giving into His Rage!

Welcome M0


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2009)

Calm yourself, M0.  After all, the people that would link you to the rapper...do you really want to be known by them?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Ghost You Have Done it!
> 
> M0 is Giving into His Rage!
> 
> Welcome M0



Yes M0, let it flow!!

JUST

AS

PLANNED


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

He went submit. My plans require him to stay green. And so he shall stay.

**


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Sylar said:


> He went submit. My plans require him to stay green. And so he shall stay.
> 
> **



Rage Is a Chaotic Emotion it knows ur logic, and Is not bound to ur plans


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Sylar said:


> He went submit. My plans require him to stay green. And so he shall stay.
> 
> **



Does your plan involve us turning half of the forum?

Because my inside sources are putting that into moton as we speak


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2009)

Rage is Kubo?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh! :lolkubo


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Rage is Kubo?



 

u Really think its a coincidence that Yammy's Zanpaktou's name is Spanish For Rage, and his Death aspect is Wrath


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Runaways saved the fucking week for marvel


By page 4.


With a filler story.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Runaways saved the fucking week for marvel
> 
> 
> By page 4.
> ...



I'm reluctant about Runaways.....my only real exposure to them has been those Runaway/YA team ups....and frankly(save for the staff girl) none of them wowed me enough to wanna read.

Fail to convince me otherwise Hammer.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Read Runaways vol 1


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Read Runaways vol 1 *untill volume 3*




Let's see...

A class 100 twelve year old falcon punches the Punisher in the groin
Velociraptors
Parents getting come uppeances
Probably the first compelling Skrull ever (xavin pre-dates Anihalation)
Try not to die
The Staff of One.
An arc by joss whedon.
Truth.
And the K vaughan run is one of the best in Marvel history.

That alone is enough win. If you don't feel like you have to read it now, you fail, and if you don't end up desperatly bond with these kids by the end of it, you are a loeb loving masochist.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Let's see...
> 
> A class 100 twelve year old falcon punches the Punisher in the groin
> Velociraptors
> ...



Only this interest me. But I also have been told their is some Cloak and Dagger win at some point?


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

twice.
And plenty of Nico proeminence.

Their creator is bkv

He likes movies and long walks on the beach, you know, when he's not busy writting Y: The Last Man, Lost (the tv show), and buffy comics and the goood ultimate x-men


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> twice.
> And plenty of Nico proeminence.
> 
> Their creator is bkv
> ...



I may look into it. But be warned, if it fails, I will neg you every chance I get for a year. Naw, I wouldn't do that


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

If it fails, I demand that you do.


Hell, I will ask TWF to do it aswell.


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Read Runaways vol 1



No



> Read Runaways vol 1 until you cant find any more issues featuring the kids



Do not believe in you who is skeptical about teenage team ups, believe in the Banhammer who believes in the Runaways! 



Seriously ChaosGhost, go out there and read it.

There is lots of awesomeness to be delivered

like Molly (Proof -> Owned thread) and Xavin 
*Spoiler*: __ 



XAVIN


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Alright then, I'll give this a shot.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Rw work in the way, that this issue wasn't that epic, yet, the week is over for me.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 30, 2009)

Old Man Logan had some awesome mind numbing violence this week  
I guess the final battle will be Wolverine vs the Hulk, just the way wolverine's legacy started in the comics. Also when does this giant sized special comes out, cuz the sollits for June, July and August dont mention anything on this. Or is it actually possible Mcniven needs more then 3 fncking months for this


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

September


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Runaways saved the fucking week for marvel
> 
> 
> By page 4.
> ...



Good read , but i Hate Chase with a Passion, and this issue made me hate him more


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Chase is on a path. Sure, after whedon he seems to loose that path a little, but he's on it, and man, when he grips with his heart, and his genes, and learns to what being a man is... Like what his father was trying to beat into him..
Chases«s daddy issues, and responsabilities as the elder are an excelent driving point and well, let's just say, more than one writer has speculated that in thirty years, you could be looking at the next Capitan America.


Hope it's not him that dies next issue.


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Runaways saved the fucking week for marvel
> 
> 
> By page 4.
> ...



Kung Fu superior to Runaways, same with Nova

nice try however


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Chase is on a path. Sure, after whedon he seems to loose that path a little, but he's on it, and man, when he grips with his heart, and his genes, and learns to what being a man is... Like what his father was trying to beat into him..
> Chases«s daddy issues, and responsabilities as the elder are an excelent driving point and well, let's just say, more than one writer has speculated that in thirty years, you could be looking at the next Capitan America.
> 
> 
> Hope it's not him that dies next issue.



This Dosent Stop him from being a douche bag

i mean Were the hell dose he get off Calling the X-men Tools & Angsty, Pot Calling the Kettle black if ive ever heard it

 The next Cap?

Also i bet its gonna be victor that dies


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Kung Fu?**


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2009)

Immortal Iron Fist


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> This Dosent Stop him from being a douche bag
> 
> i mean Were the hell dose he get off Calling the X-men Tools & Angsty, Pot Calling the Kettle black if ive ever heard it
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call Chase angsty.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Immortal Iron Fist



Why wouldn't you just say Iron Fist


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I wouldn't call Chase angsty.



what would u call his big arc when he tried to resurrect Gert


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Also the Spider-man books, in a rare turn of events, were quite good. And so was the Hood. So maybe we didn't have any of the marvel books that are always good, like Thor or Captain Britain, but there were still good books this week.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> what would u call his big arc when he tried to resurrect Gert



It's ok to be a little upset right after your girlfriend dies.

edit: Don't take it so personally when someone makes fun of the X-men, or I don't see how we'll ever get along


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It's ok to be a little upset right after your girlfriend dies.


 Iam not saying its unfounded, iam saying its highly hypocritical for him to be trashing the X-men about that, when he almost Ended the fucking world over his girl

It Would be like if Iron man Talked Trash about another guy being a drunk



> edit: Don't take it so personally when someone makes fun of the X-men, or I don't see how we'll ever get along


 I already know we wont  , But i've hated Chase since the first issue,


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Also the Spider-man books, in a rare turn of events, were quite good. And so was the Hood. So maybe we didn't have any of the marvel books that are always good, like Thor or Captain Britain America, but there were still good books this week.



Yep. The Stand: American Wasteland was my Marvel pick of the week.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Why wouldn't you just say Iron Fist



Immortal Iron Fist is the name of the book


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Captain America too. They're both good.

edit: kilowog, i meant instead of saying Kung Fu.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Lol Herc has a Subscription to Netflix


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, that caught my attention for the week.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

I;ve made it threw the first arc of V1 of Runaways.

We are pleased at what we see.

I plan to finish V1 by the end of tonight.....might even try to tackel V2

BTW Nico is


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2009)

V2 is even better. The ending to Vaughn's run is just awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

WTB marvel teen /b lackup next feb.  Yeh I can't stop using the word.  We need some Prodigy, Julian (evil former runaway head), Patriot, Xavin.  I don't even have a story for it, but those characters need to come back.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> WTB marvel teen /b lackup next feb.  Yeh I can't stop using the word.  We need some Prodigy, Julian (evil former runaway head), Patriot, Xavin.  I don't even have a story for it, but those characters need to come back.



Fuck Xavin. He/She don't get a /b/lackup invite

Give it to Cypher istead

And I just read a period joke in Runaways.....gross


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

Runaways...


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> We need some Prodigy, Julian (evil former runaway head),



you mean Alex?


----------



## mow (May 31, 2009)

Link removed



			
				Crawl Space said:
			
		

> "I also asked how they justified the price increase at a time with near 10% unemployment, particularly because he had already acknowledged that Marvel comics have ridiculously high profit margins. I made the point that one could conclude that they?re pushing the envelope because they think their fans are so fanatical that demand is inelastic [i.e,. we're dumb and will pay any amount for our funny books].
> 
> To my surprise, and to his credit?he agreed.
> 
> ...



Which was originally on the link mentioned above then someone in the coments mentioned that the person at Marvel originally also said they didn't want said info on CBR or Newsarama and so Robot 6 took it off."


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

To me this is old news and just further reinforces me mercenary ways. I can only spare so much compassion for the masses given their apparent tastes.





Petes12 said:


> you mean Alex?


Maaayyybe.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

Listening to it now.  But I just want to say, this is like obvious information I believed.  Like....hardcore fucking duh Marvel is ripping you off.  I thought everyone knew that already.

This is purely the company wanking itself off to the business community.  Probably fishing for more investments.  But in doing so, they finally fully admit just how hard they are trying to suck cash out of people.  I mean, this is worse than drugs, yo.  They have a full on attack plan.  

What's really striking though, is the stark contrast in tone between this guy and Quesada.  Quesada may be EIC, but this place is most definitely run by a group of money heavy investors.

I'm so torn.  I would love to be running game so thoroughly and so perfectly, but I'm pretty sure this is morally reprehensible, turning art/entertainment into such a process.

Update...fuck this guy, fuck marvel, fuck BET, fuck black panther.  FUck this square of wrong and unjust.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Just read that little X Men Runaways thingy ma bob. Skottie Young drew it. And ya know, for the first coupla pages, I started to see that stuff Zen was feeding me about him.....then the X Men showed up.....and I was like "Nope, still shit"

Cliff notes version: I was like ...then I was like.........then I was like


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

yeah, that was the one issue I was gonna tell you to skip, but it's vaguelly necessary for runaways v3 issue 10.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> WTB marvel teen /b lackup next feb.  Yeh I can't stop using the word.  We need some Prodigy, Julian (evil former runaway head), Patriot, Xavin.  I don't even have a story for it, but those characters need to come back.



The Wilder and the Stein had a back up plan that winds up bringing Alex back. 
Or he Dr Phills no jutsu limbo satan
Just add Osbourne ftw.

Though wouldn't Prodigy and Alex be counterproductivE?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

Well, Alex's specialty is related to practical tactics.

I'd like to see him back. Ever since he was in that white void at the end of Vaughan's run.

But I rather have ONLY Vaughan handle him.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

Well, one will die and one will live again.
You know what that means.

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's either the runaways that dies, girt or Alex.
And girt is dead dead. Stabbed and buried. Dead

As for the victim.
Man.. Lina dying with Xavin away.. shoot. But her plot is filled. And she's gay in marvel.
Molly Victor and Nico are untouchable.
Klara is almost that much
Victor's plot is not yet there.
And I'dd hate to see chase go now that he's starting to man up.



It's probably Old Lace


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Well, one will die and one will live again.
> You know what that means.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I just want no one to die, they all rock


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gerts death made for some character development so it should be permanent, Alex was a dick, i dont want him back


I like all of the current lineup, the only one i could live with beeing dead would be Victor, but that would reduce the boys in the team to just Chase so it wont happen.

Molly is too awesome to kill off, and no writer would dare to kill such a sweet 12 year old girl


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Klara has too much story ahead of her to die now.
And I don't think it's Chase either (I think I read something about Hunter Stein)
Nico is the trademark character after Molly so... Bye bye Karolina? Wich would suck because her powers are so unexplored.



Well, the axe is on Old Lace.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

I wish that they all died.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

You're just mad Eli dosen't have his ongoing :ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

THAT HAS EVERYTHING NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 31, 2009)

So... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Brother Voodoo


 is the new Sorcerer Supreme? TEH GHEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

There's probably something more to this. I mean, they splattered a thousand faces in this thing.

And no Doom? Evil magic was never a disqualification for sorcerer supreme.


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2009)

We won't know until the next issue. That's when its fully decided. I imagine BV is gonna get a small case of "Igotsabulletinmahbrain" disease and someone else will get it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

I think it's fairly obvious whose gonna die.**

Useless person to me:ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

If Bruddah Voodoo dies I'll ... be mad.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

If he dies, Hudlim brings him back


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

Hudlim? You mean Reggie Hudlin, right?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hudlim? You mean Reggie Hudlin, right?



That cunt doesn't deserve to have his name spelt correctly


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

He's giving the Black Panther an animated series, so I ignore your opinion.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, on BET :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's giving the Black Panther an animated series, so I ignore your opinion.



And this series is suppose to be on BET right?

Your logic has failed sir.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

BET... sure it sucks now, but Black Panther is still getting a series.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> BET... sure it sucks now, but Black Panther is still getting a series.



So you're happy that an underrated character whose been crippled by bad comic writing for a while now is gonna get a show that is bound to fail that is gonna be on a network that everyone considers a joke?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

In short: yes.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

Oh look, over there, Spider Man is sacrificing a kitty litter to his evil underlord!
*steals mo's wallet*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

Good thing I never carry anything but a Sam's Club card in there
*laughs at Banhammer*


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

I have the Dark Knight's Joker Card


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

You win this round Mr Hammer.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

I ultimately think this is gonna hurt T'Challa overall. If Spidey gets a shitty show on a network no one watches, it don't hurt cuz he's Spidey(see: that cel shaded SPider-Man show that came on MTV2). BP on the other hand,......he's not so untouchable and this could damage him greatly.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I ultimately think this is gonna hurt T'Challa overall. If Spidey gets a shitty show on a network no one watches, it don't hurt cuz he's Spidey(see: that cel shaded SPider-Man show that came on MTV2). BP on the other hand,......he's not so untouchable and this could damage him greatly.



Whats left to damage, hes been Written badly for years, Marvel put him into a crappy/Controversial Story line , and his book sales are probably the lowest marvel has


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Whats left to damage, hes been Written badly for years, Marvel put him into a crappy/Controversial Story line , and his book sales are probably the lowest marvel has



But that doesn't affect him in other media, this does. Because when it's time for Black Panther: THe Movie starring Djimon Honsou, it'll probally getted scrapped because they'll claim no one wants to see it, citing this fail as a source


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

> see: that cel shaded SPider-Man show that came on MTV2




Shut up, that had voice acting by neil patrick harris.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But that doesn't affect him in other media, this does. Because when it's time for Black Panther: THe Movie starring Djimon Honsou, it'll probally getted scrapped because they'll claim no one wants to see it, citing this fail as a source



Good, i don't think Honsou can work as a leading man


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Shut up, that had voice acting by neil patrick harris.


And not even he could save it



Zen-aku said:


> Good, i don't think Honsou can work as a leading man



DIE!!!


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

> And not even he could save it


That may be so, but you still don't get to diss it. Bro Code.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> That may be so, but you still don't get to diss it. Bro Code.



I'm sorry Hammer

I'm sorry NPH

I'm sorry Harold and Kumar

And I'm extra sorry Hooker that NPH branded in Harold and Kumar 2

I've failed you all


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

It's okay.


Demanding an apology is also against the bro code.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's okay.
> 
> 
> Demanding an apology is also against the bro code.



How about offering one like I did?


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2009)

Ah yes the Bro Code, i listened to the audio book a few weeks ago. That man surely speaks the truth.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2009)

It's cool.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

I'm still meh on Chase. Some issues he seems useless and annoying, and other times he's got the win lines.


"Whatever your selling we're not interested. Unless it's, ya know, weed."

That and the fact that he calls Xavin Bro-Ho. :rofl


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> The Wilder and the Stein had a back up plan that winds up bringing Alex back.
> Or he Dr Phills no jutsu limbo satan
> Just add Osbourne ftw.
> 
> Though wouldn't Prodigy and Alex be counterproductivE?


They can be the villains.  Well, Alex atleast.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Not liking V3 so much

Art wise, It was unbearable till Takeshi showed up.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Not liking V3 so much
> 
> Art wise, It was unbearable till Takeshi showed up.



Ramos is much better


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Ramos is much better



Naw, his shit made it hard to see wtf was going on. Escecially the way he drew Karolina and her people. I was tempted to skip over and just get a wiki recap.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Naw, his shit made it hard to see wtf was going on. Escecially the way he drew Karolina and her people. I was tempted to skip over and just get a wiki recap.



I liked the colors for them thogh

takeish's is shit is really bad it know its going for an anime look, but it looks like some 12 year old weeboo drew it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I liked the colors for them thogh
> 
> takeish's is shit is really bad it know its going for an anime look, but it looks like some 12 year old weeboo drew it



Purdy colors are all well and good till they start interfering with my reading But to be fair, Karolina makes it hard to read no matter who draws her on account of her powers. 

And I think Takeishi's shit is far superior to what Ramos was doing


----------



## Zen-aku (May 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Purdy colors are all well and good till they start interfering with my reading  But to be fair, Karolina makes it hard to read no matter who draws her on account of her powers.
> 
> And I think Takeishi's shit is far superior to what Ramos was doing



They all looked the same, and when all the characters look the same that's where i


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> They all looked the same, and when all the characters look the same that's where i



I'll give you that, but I still perfer it to Ramos' stuff(truth be told, Ramos' stuff did kinda work for the series......but I personally still think it's shit)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2009)

Red on Red rage... Yes, do Sylar's bidding destroy your selves from within.


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2009)

Good good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Self Destruction?

Or epic ploy to lower the differences of the enemy?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2009)

Runaways is boring and lame


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2009)

^lololol
I agree


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> My face is boring and lame





Juggalo said:


> ^lololol
> I agree Mine too



**


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Runaways is boring and lame



No 


Ramos art worked surprisingly well for the runaways but it wasnt great (just OK). So far the only thing where i really liked his art style was "Crimson".


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2009)

Whedon's artist was one of the best I have ever seen, but he was soo slow 
And then he was followed by the return of crayon lady


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Runaways is boring and lame



Lil' Mo --->  <--- Taleran


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

While I disagree with your...pedantic views on Runaways, I respect your opinion and can only hope you are pleased with what this choice reaps for you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Pedantic... excellent use of extended vocabulary Agmaster.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 1, 2009)

Old Man Logan is awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

why is no one talking about Incredible Hercules?

it was hilarious as usual.

Pak's concept of the aftrlife is brilliant


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

> why is no one talking about Incredible Hercules?


Cause it's boring.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

that's the dumbest thing I've heard in a while.  and I had to watch Hannity's show for a civics project last week.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, it was a very well read comic. And the after life concept is, brilliant. Specially when he met some of the people.

However, it lacked something, me thinks.
I think the next issue is defenittly gonna be a buy worth


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> However, it lacked something, me thinks.



Appeal?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2009)

Laughter..


No, wait, I just re-read it.

Jersey shores melts sins away 

I'm gonna go buy this one now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2009)

I prefer the idea of a non-existent door to the afterlife more fitting.

Given the number of resurrections Marvel does.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

what exactly is your problem with Herc?

it's fucking hilarious, its well written, good characters and just all together just fun.  does an almost simonsonian job of mixing greek mythos with comics.

only real problem I see is that the art keeps changing every few issues and that gets annoying


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

The Stand - American Nightmares was great this week.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I prefer the idea of a non-existent door to the afterlife more fitting.
> 
> Given the number of resurrections Marvel does.



Fullmetal Alchemist?

Avengers Initiative was good this week.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Jan'll be back soon.  I can feel a streak coming.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


>


I can't believe I just negged you less than 10 minutes ago.  I am sincerely apologetic and will endeavor to right this wrong I have committed upon your person after being brought this epic.  

Er I mean.  LOL Luke Cage black?  You don't say.  Other titles that work in noir.
Marvel Street Level.  The end. (specifically moon knight!)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

You negged me? Revenge! 

but seriously, I think that Cage Noir will be pretty good as long as they don't make him really bulletproof or keep that fact ambiguous like they did in the Cage MAX mini.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm wondering if he's going to be the standardized 'hero in the slums' hated by the cops, moreso feared than loved by the masses, respected by the circles he works in.  Wonder if he's going to get a girl in this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

> A lot can change in ten years. And rarely for the better. Local legend, Luke Cage, invincible, unstoppable, unflappable, finds that out the hard way when he returns to the mean streets of Prohibition-era Harlem after a ten-year stretch in Riker’s Island. All he wants is to be back in the loving arms of his woman, but certain powerful men have different plans for Cage. Willis Stryker, *Cage’s childhood friend turned Godfather of Harlem, wants him on his crew, *and under his thumb. And wealthy white socialite Randall Banticoff, whose wife is now very dead, murdered in a Harlem alley, wants Cage to investigate her death. Cage is about to learn that coming home is never easy, and to survive he might just have to kill a whole lot of people. Rated T …$3.99


This could be interesting.


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2009)

This might become the first "Noir" book i pick up 

The cover sure looks awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Aw what a shame...it's 3.99.  Oh well, I think I am going to start buying exclusively image books.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Aw what a shame...it's 3.99.  Oh well, I think I am going to start buying exclusively image books.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm gonna save that


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

you don't get to post Dollhouse gifs 

anyways, this whole 3.99 thing is troublesome.  I love what DC is doing with co-features.  I mean paying an extra 1$ to read about Blue Beetle, Manhunter and the Question?  best. idea. ever.

Marvel just raises prices on books that are selling highest


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you don't get to post Dollhouse gifs
> 
> *anyways, this whole 3.99 thing is troublesome.  I love what DC is doing with co-features.  I mean paying an extra 1$ to read about Blue Beetle, Manhunter and the Question?  best. idea. ever.*
> 
> Marvel just raises prices on books that are selling highest



Depends on if the main story will be short-changed 8 pages to do the back up like Origins and Omens.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> why is no one talking about Incredible Hercules?
> 
> it was hilarious as usual.
> 
> Pak's concept of the aftrlife is brilliant


I like Herc and this was my first time giving it a peak.

I enjoyed it



LIL_M0 said:


>


FUCK YEAH!


LIL_M0 said:


> but seriously, I think that Cage Noir will be pretty good as long as they don't make him really bulletproof or keep that fact ambiguous like they did in the Cage MAX mini.



That was the only good thing about that mini. Remember that one panel where he rapped in his thought bubble?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Depends on if the main story will be short-changed 8 pages to do the back up like Origins and Omens.



they're not.

main stories will still be 22 pages.  cofeatures will be about 10 or so.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That was the only good thing about that mini. Remember that one panel where he rapped in his thought bubble?


What? I don't remember that. 



Kilowog said:


> they're not.
> 
> main stories will still be 22 pages.  cofeatures will be about 10 or so.



Oh, ok.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> What? I don't remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok.



When he was talking to that lady whose kid got shot, he said "Shit happens." SHe kept talking and in his narrative bubble he did a Boosie esque spell rap (you know, S-H-I-T-H-A-P-P-E-N-S) If I still have it(which I shouldn't I'll post it.

Wait, I think it has boobs in the panel, nvm


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> If I still have it(which I shouldn't I'll post it.
> 
> Wait, I think it has boobs in the panel, nvm



 It's ok. I have it.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 2, 2009)

It's what we've all been waiting for:
Sunny's prompt.

Why does Obama (and family) need to be in comics so much?

Also:


			
				Ryan Reynolds @ CBR said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*DEADPOOL*[/FONT]
> Actor Ryan Reynolds talked to Hitfix about working on the spin-off.  "I'm intimately involved with it," Reynolds said.  "We're just trying to break a story right now and figure out who the villain is going to be and all that stuff.  But, *it's going to be just like the comic books*.  I'm gonna have a messed up face and you may see some flashbacks of Wade earlier in his life, but *primarily what you see is what you get in the comics* and that's the goal.  And there is no better place to draw material from then the comics which are incredible."
> He also spoke with IGN, talking about the character.  "I would like to make him self-aware; I'd like to have a bit of a pop-culture air going on throughout the film. I mean, the greatest villain in a Deadpool comic is Deadpool. There's a lot you can do there, but you've gotta ask, 'Who's the boss? Who's the guy he's going up against?' But it's breaking the fourth wall; it's including all those things in a way that works, but it's not nearly as hard as it sounds. It can really be done. And people tend to overlook *the greatest resource we have, which is the comic book*. If it can be done in the comic, it can be done on film in a way that's just as much fun to watch for people who know nothing about the character than for people who are obsessed with the character."


I hope this will be as true to the comic as he says, but I can't help thinking he's emphasizing using the comic so much just because of the travesty that was Wolverine.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> It's what we've all been waiting for:
> Flower Fields by =RogueTard on deviantART
> 
> Why does Obama (and family) need to be in comics so much?



inflated ego


----------



## Sylar (Jun 2, 2009)

When do they get Stephen Colbert's eagle on their team?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 2, 2009)

I didn't know he had an eagle, not watching Stephen Colbert. I assume it's Redwing.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

Dammit, M0.  Now I miss Dollhouse.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> It's what we've all been waiting for:
> Robert Pattinson
> 
> Why does Obama (and family) need to be in comics so much?
> ...


Spider-man did it and made a ton of money, so Image, in a desperate money grab, tried to copy the success in like 5 different comics, not realizing that no one gives a fuck if Obama's with Savage fucking Dragon and not Spider-man.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeh it's not like Obama has a history with Chicago or anything.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 2, 2009)

On the next Dark Reign Elektra: Wolverine for no fucking reason!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

What are you talking about? Wolverines just happen in nature.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> What are you talking about? Wolverines just happen in nature.


Issue 73 explained that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

wait, it did, how?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2009)

Link removed
Link removed

tl;dr

LCSs are mad at Marvel for Cap #600 debacle


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

Meh, I don't read capitan america


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2009)

that is why you will always be a failure


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

hey, I'm picking stuff up. It's just that I don't jump into some stories untill I've finished others that easly.

The monday release is not a bad idea. Spend less money at once.
Quesada is smart buisness wise. Too bad he's also the Fox of comic book


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> that is why you will always be a failure





I didn't like Cap until Civil War....adn then it was too late.....

Meh I'll read again when Eli takes over

I want Dark X Men to come and go already. Apparently that's whats holding up Cloak and Dagger's solo series/


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2009)

long backstory. That's the reason I haven't picked up either. But I've seen short scenes and transcripts, and I will atest to awesomeness


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

LCS == ???


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> LCS == ???



Local Comic Stores/Shops


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2009)

Deadpool is awesome!

And I quote:



> Deadpool says, "The noise doesn't bother me.  Huge METALLICA fan.  Over a hundred shows."


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Captain Britain Annual was very, very good.

2 stories

1). what happened to Megann after the previous arc, ties a bit into the current arc (sets what I feel will be Dracula's undoing)

2). a very heartfelt and sad story about Cap reminiscing on his wife and how he misses her.  He does this during a cricket game with MI13 where Blade comedically tries to understand how to play.


this makes me even more pissed its cancelled


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

lol it's canceled. Everyone who liked that series got owned.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Issue 73 explained that.



More like it dragged the issue into the spotlight and just let it sit there. But 74 might address it more.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol it's canceled. Everyone who liked that series got owned.



Don't troll


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Cornell is a good writer.  he could fit in the hilarity Blade trying to play cricket AND Brian's grief in the same page and keep it consistent


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Don't troll


I'm not trolling. I'm expressing my joy of others sorrows.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm not trolling. I'm expressing my joy of others sorrows.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtYzsRMaQpo[/YOUTUBE]
Gary Coleman


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

I also liked how the annual acknowledged continuity, but didn't let it hinder the story, but if anything helped it along.  (the council of Hell from X-Infernus, Pluto's plans in Herc)

also Dormammu is a douchebag


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

He wouldn't be Dormammu if he wasn't.

Umar, on the other hand. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Don't troll



Everybody get cha troll on!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Punisher MAX: Naked Kill kicked ass.

Using bodies like that? HILARIOUS.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Punisher MAX: Naked Kill kicked ass.
> 
> Using bodies like that? HILARIOUS.



I can't read it yet

I'm too far behind


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2009)

Namor's new blonde intrest is....


----------



## Quasar (Jun 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Namor's new blonde intrest is....



...not his real cousin


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't understand how they can be 'not actually cousins' and end up with the same powers.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess all Atlantean/Human hybrids could be mutants.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2009)

Quasar said:


> ...not his real cousin



That dosen't matter. They're still family. And family is not just about blood.

It's as creepy as if they were cousins.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2009)

Never Stop rocking Atlas


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol it's canceled. Everyone who liked good comics got owned.


No kidding, M0.  OH WELLS.  LEAST I GETS MORE BMB AND WOLVERINE!  COMYX R GHUD!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2009)

BMB?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2009)

You know what, Rulk 01-06 isn't that bad. I read it today and real Hulk kicks his ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2009)

No he doesn't. The Real Hulk isn't a dumbass troll. He used to be an angry hulk, but not a dumbass anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2009)

Real Hulk is dumb according to Pak, and what Pak says goes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Namor and Namora aren't real counsins?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ha.

Meggan is sent to hell because Captain Britain supposedly committed pedophilia with her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ha.
> 
> Meggan is sent to hell because Captain Britain supposedly committed pedophilia with her.



I hate CB&MI13 but I'll read it just for the potential lolz.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2009)

M0 stop hating all the good from Marvel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I hate CB&MI13 but I'll read it just for the potential lolz.



It's actually the Annual.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Namor and Namora aren't real counsins?



Nope her father was adopted by the atlantean royal family so they are not related by blood.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

She's not Atlantean?


----------



## Quasar (Jun 4, 2009)

Her father is atlantean, but he was adopted by the royal family. Her mother is human.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

MA made me laugh. Particularly Reed arguing with Pym.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2009)

Reed Destroyed him too


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> BMB?


Brian Michael Bendis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> MA made me laugh. Particularly Reed arguing with Pym.


Yeah. That was great. 


Taleran said:


> Reed Destroyed him too


I beg to differ. It's on Bitch.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

This looks terrible.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 5, 2009)

DEAR GOD WHY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Wolverine has more titles than your mom. And my mom. And everyone's mom.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 5, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> This looks terrible.



Besides the art, the ownage at the end of the book kind of makes reading it worth it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Basically that thing behind him is a demon.  He's strong and blue, but more importantly immortal and can reattach his limbs.  NOT regrow them.

So him and Logan fight, Logan wins.  Logan basically separates all of it's limbs.  The Blue Demon thing makes threats.  Logan puts all of his limbs in separate bags.  He knows the demon can pull itself back together, so he goes on a little tour of the southwest.  He then starts chucking the bags into deep caverns, crevasses and burying them.  At first the demon is still making threats, but as Logan has just his head left, the demon is begging him not to do this saying it could be 1000's of years before someone will find him and it's cruel and unusual.  Logan is then about to put his head in a cave and leaves him with this line:



> It is a little unusual.  What's cruel is that I'm going to face you toward the wall.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol at Hank Pym's discussion with Reed in Mighty Avengers.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

don't you tell meto read mighty avengers, jolly boy


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Much better than Runaways right now, and you read that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

MA... I read it because I heard about teh ownage. It was some good ownage.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Her father is atlantean, but he was adopted by the royal family. Her mother is human.



Ah. Makes sense.

MA was funny.

WTF at the Wolverine one-shot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Much better than Runaways right now, and you read that.



shut your blue moth 


Speaking of Namor is invading. It must be tuesday.



Oh shit oh shit oh shit, he's invading LA




TRY NOT TO DIE!


----------



## Quasar (Jun 5, 2009)

Why is he invading?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

Boredom? It's namor.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Why is he invading?



To make the Dark Avengers look good. So far the public hasn't seen them do anything besides pose for Osborne's "and I approve these Avengers" speech.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

There's also Punisher's agenda against Osbourn to expose him.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

I KNOW MORE ABOUT PYM PARTICLES THAN YOU!

Mighty Avengers just got awesome. Granted Pym is a douche and other than Hercules, Cho, and Quicksilver the team is made up of a bunch of useless unlikable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and he's going to go pick a fight with probably the closest thing the Marvel universe has to real heroes at the moment just because his house is going to be destroyed but yeah other than all of that its good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

he should have rebuttled with "I'm about as guilty of helping Secret Invasion as you are of Clor"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I KNOW MORE ABOUT PYM PARTICLES THAN YOU!



It's on, *****.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2009)

I would not doubt that Reed Does at all

and only reason Pym will win this is because it is taking place in MA


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jun 5, 2009)

Pym > your favorite character


----------



## Deviate (Jun 5, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> Pym > your favorite character



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzYRvaD-xkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> Pym > your favorite character



If by > you mean using pym particles to increase size, then yes, he is.

But do you know what Molly Hayes does to people >er than her?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> If by > you mean using pym particles to increase size, then yes, he is.
> 
> But do you know what Molly Hayes does to people >er than her?


Yeah. She has writers make them job to her. .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

blackshikamaru said:


> Pym > your favorite character



But what about people who's favourite character is Squirrel Girl?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Squirrel Girl... Dumbest. Character. Ever.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2009)

Beggin for a neggin


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

I celebrated page 500 of this thread by negging someone.

You'll never guess who.  Fuck it, the Pym fan.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

page 500? I count 250.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 5, 2009)

You prolly look at 40 posts per page like I do then...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

It's been so long from me changing user cp options that I had forgotten.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> You prolly look at 40 posts per page like I do then...



Thank you for saving me the trouble of screen shotting for proofs. Such a pain that is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

woot, post ten thousand byotches


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

reply 10000


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

You mean 9994?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

*Ownage Denied*:ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm gonna delete 5 of my post to own both of you.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2009)

Kilowog spelled out to me before that you get the number of _replies_ by taking the post count and minusing one.


----------

